# لقاء خاص مع مهندسي الهندسة المدنية



## samersss (19 أغسطس 2008)

*





*





*



*

فهـــــرس اللقـــــــــــــــــاءات

*



*

1- م رزق حجاوى

 2- م حسان 2 

3- م عبد العزيز الجمل

 4- م محمد زايد

5- م mohy_ y2003
 
6- م samerss
​
 7- م سالدان

8- م العبد الفقير
 
 9- م نور الجزائرية​ 
10- م إسلام على 

11 - م Ayman 
 
12- م زعيم الاسكندرية

13- م شريف مصطفى ابراهيم

14- م anass81

15- م على محمد يوسف

16- م مصطفى ساطع

17- م إبراهيم أسامة

18- م سنا الاسلام

19- م هادى المهندس

20- م رضى

21- م abo alafkar

 ibnmessaoud10 -22 

  23- م خالد الأزهري

 24 - م .أبوبكر 
 
25- م [URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t98874-130.html"]mecheil.edwar[/URL]

26-أسامة نوارة​27- shuaa said​*



*

*28- المهندس نور الدين ArSam
29-المهندس محمد أبو مريم
30-المهندس أمين الزريقي
31-الدكتور المهندس يوسف 
32- المهندس سامر عقيل
33-المهندس سيف الدين مرزوق
34-المهندسة اقرأ و ارتقي
35-المهندس أيمن أبو العمايم ayelamayem77
36-المهندس نور الدين ArSam*​


----------



## samersss (19 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
سنبدا باذن الله بعمل لقاء مع المهندس رزق حجاوي .....​ 
الاسئله عامه جدا اخي الفاضل لك حريه الاجابه على ما شئت وترك ماشئت​ 
الله يعينك علينا ....​ 
1- ما هي هوايات المهندس رزق حجاوي ؟
- ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس رزق حجاوي ؟؟
- ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس رزق حجاوي للانترنت يوميا ؟؟​ 
2- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟
وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟​ 
3-ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟
وما هي اثقلها ؟؟​ 
4- ما هو مشروعك تخرجك ؟ هل من موقف معين حدث اثناء المناقشه تود ان تسرده لنا ؟؟​ 
5-للهندسة المدنية اقسام عديده - ما هو اكثر قسم تعاملت معه بالحياه العمليه ؟؟هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنى ان تعمل به لكن لم توافيك الفرصه ؟؟ما هو ؟؟​ 
6- برايك : هل يوجد مشروع مثالي -تصميم مثالي - تنفيذ المخططات على الواقع 100% بدون تغيرات فنية- بدون تاخير جدول زمني- بدون مشاكل دفعات ؟؟ وهل يمكن تحقيق ذلك ؟؟​ 
7- برايك : ان يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاما ام من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟​ 
8-ما هي نصاحئك 
1- لدارسي الهندسة المدنية
2 -للمهندسين اقل من 10 سنوات خبرة
3 - للمهندسين اكثر من 10 سنوات خبرة​ 

وللحديث بقيه .....​ 
مع تحياتي
سامر​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
في البداية اقدم شكري لكل القائمين على هذا المنتدى الطيب ولكل الاعضاء في هذا المنتدى ، وكذلك اشكر لهم على هذا التقدير والثقة وان شاء الله اكون محل هذا التقدير والثقة .
فالبرغم من قصر فترة انتسابي لهذا المنتدى والتي هي بحدود خمسة شهور الا ان التقدم في هذا المنتدى يمشي بخطوات سريعة ويعود الفضل اولا لله الذي هو الموفق ولادارة المنتدى ولجميع الاعضاء فهو جهد مشترك لكل منتسب لهذا المنتدى وله نصيب من هذا النجاح.
وبخصوص اسئلة الحوار فردي وبشكل مختصر كما يلي :-
1- ما هي هوايات المهندس رزق حجاوي ؟
المطالعة ومشاهدة مباريات كرة القدم وخصوصا البطولات العالمية.

- ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس رزق حجاوي ؟؟
اكثر البرامج استخداما
في التصميم الانشائي Prokon
- وادرة المشاريع Primavera
- ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس رزق حجاوي للانترنت يوميا ؟؟
بحدود 4 الى 5 ساعات يوميا.

2- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟
كان التحصيل العلمي في المرحلة الثانوية ممتاز ومن خلال مطالعتي للجرائد وخصوصا صفحة الخريجين وطلبات الوظائف لاحظت الطلب الكبير على هذه المهنه وتشجيع الاهل ايضا.
وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟
بالتأكيد لا الرغبه كانت دراسة هندسة الكهرباء او الميكانيك.

3-ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟
التحليل الانشائي والخرسانه .
وما هي اثقلها ؟؟
مادة الوصفية وخواص المواد.

4- ما هو مشروعك تخرجك ؟ هل من موقف معين حدث اثناء المناقشه تود ان تسرده لنا ؟؟
تصميم بناء عالي.

5-للهندسة المدنية اقسام عديده - ما هو اكثر قسم تعاملت معه بالحياه العمليه ؟؟هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنى ان تعمل به لكن لم توافيك الفرصه ؟؟ما هو ؟؟
من فضل الله علي انني عملت في معظم اقسام الهندسية المدنية
- انشاء المباني ( جامعات- مستشفيات-مدينة العاب مائية - بناء من 35 طابق - مجمعات سكنية وتجارية ...)
- الانشاءات المعدنية ( العديد من المصانع ( ثلاجات تبريد شعة 3500 طن )وصالة رياضية ذات مجاز حر 74 متر،خزانات مياه مرتفعة ....)
- صحية وبيئة ( محطات تنقية _ وخطوط صرف مطري - بنية تحتية ،....)
- طرق ( محلية داخل المشاريع - دولية)
- موانئ ( صيانة وانشاء العديد من الموانئ)
- سدود ( سد خرساني ( خرسانه مدحولة Roller Compacted Concrete ) بسعة 18 مليون متر مكعب وارتفاع بحدود 80 متر )
- انشاءات منخصصة ( محطة توليد كهرباء تعمل بالغاز).

* اما القسم الذي اتمنى ان اعمل به الجسور والمطارات.

6- برايك : هل يوجد مشروع مثالي -تصميم مثالي - تنفيذ المخططات على الواقع 100% بدون تغيرات فنية- بدون تاخير جدول زمني- بدون مشاكل دفعات ؟؟ وهل يمكن تحقيق ذلك ؟؟
المشروع المثالي حقيقة هو خيالي وهو غير موجود على ارض الواقع ولكن كثير من المشاريع كانت قريبه من ذلك .
اما امكانية تحقيق ذلك فهو ممكن ليس للمشاريع الكبيرة وخصوصا في مثل هذه الايام حيث تغير الاسعار والمعطيات تتغير يوميا واعتقد اذا اخذ المشروع حقة من الدراسة بالوقت وبكادر هندسي متخصص وتعديل الشروط التعاقدية لتكون اقرب للعدل لكل من المالك والمقاول فيمكن الحصول على مشروع قريب من الحالة المثالية.

7- برايك : ان يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاما ام من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟
هذا سؤال يراودني منذ مدة مع انني من النوع الثاني الذي عمل في العديد المشاريع وكلها متنوعة ولدى العديد من الشركات كمهندس اشراف وتنفيذ ومصمم وهذا مفيد في سعة الاطلاع والقدرة على حل المشاكل والفهم الافضل للمشروع ولكن اعتقد ان العمل في مجال متخصص ولمدة طويله يعطي المهندس الاحترافية في العمل اكثر .

8-ما هي نصاحئك 
1- لدارسي الهندسة المدنية
لكل الاخوة على مقاعد الدراسة الاهتمام بمتابعة القراءة والاطلاع على الكودات العالمية والكتب الهندسية بعد التخرج وقد لاحظت ضعفا كبيرا لدى المهندسين حديثي التخرج وخصوصا في التصميم وانصحهم بالاعتماد الذاتي على محاولة حل المشاكل ومناقشتها ممن لديهم الخبرة وعدم الاكتفاء بطرح المشكلة وانتظار الحل وقد لاحظت ذلك كثيرا في هذا المنتدى مع تمنياتي لهم بالتوفيق.

2 -للمهندسين اقل من 10 سنوات خبرة
انت الان في مرحلة الاعداد فعليك الاستفادة ممن لهم خبرة اكثر منك ولا تنسي ان تطور نفسك في كل المجالات حتى لا تجد نفسك تنتظر في اخر الطابور دائما.
3 - للمهندسين اكثر من 10 سنوات خبرةا
اوجة كلمتي للاخوة اللذين هم أقرب الي في الخبرة 18 سنه فما فوق للجيل الذي عمل بصمت ونحت بالصخر في بداية تخرجهم ففي تلك الايام كانت الرواتب متدنية جدا وفرص العمل تعد على الاصابع ومضت الايام بهم فمنهم من وفقه الله وادرك ضرورة ان يطور نفسة ويلتحق بالعصر الجديد من الانترنت والكمبيوتر والبرامج الهندسية التي لا غنى عنها فهذا يجد ثمرة تعبه الان في ظل الطلب على المهندسين المتميزين فقط اما القسم الاخر والذي شغلته الحياة بهمومها ومصروفها اهمس في اذنية ان الوقت لم ينتهي بعد ولكن يحتاج الى الصبر واعادة التطوير والذي لا بد منه في هذه الايام وان تشعل شمعة في وسط خير الف مرة من ان تبقى تلعن الظلام.

وفي النهاية اشكر الله عزل وجل على كل ما اعطاني من نجاح وتوفيق وما كان ليكون الا بفضل الله اولا ورضا الوالدين الذي ادعو الله عزل وجل بأن يرحمهما احياءا وامواتا وان يجزيهما خير الجزاء.
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وعلى ال بيته وصحبه اجمعين
لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (20 أغسطس 2008)

مسيرة حافلة بالعطاء والمثابرة...وفقكم الله عز و جل


----------



## samersss (20 أغسطس 2008)

نشكر استاذنا القدير المهندس رزق حجاوي على تجاوبه معنا 

ماشاء الله تبارك الله تاريخ حافل بالمشاريع القيمة والمتميزة.....

وشكرا مرة اخرى للنصائح الهامة التي اثرانا بها ....

لكن الاسئله لم تنتهي بعد .....
9- ماهي نظرة استاذنا القدير رزق حجاوي للكل من 

الهندسة القيمية 
التحكيم الهندسي 

وهل من الممكن انجاز اي مشروع دون التطرق لهذه التخصصات ؟

10- عندما يقوم استاذنا القدير المهندس رزق حجاوي بعمل مقابله مع مهندس متقدم لوظيفة 
ما هي الاساسيات التي على ضوئها يحدد القبول او الرفض لهذا المهندس ؟؟ وماهي الاسئله التي يستخدمها المهندس رزق حجاوي لتقييم المهندس المتقدم لطلب الوظيفة ..؟؟


11-برايك هل يجب ان يكون مدير المشروع الهندسي مهندسا مدنيا ...؟؟ وما هي الامور التي يجب توفرها بمدير المشروع الناجح ؟؟....

12-اخر سؤال :- 
من خلال خبرتك الطويله بالعلوم الهندسية - هل تجد تحديث الكودات ما بين كل فترة وفترة امرا مجزيا او مفيدا ام انه يسبب مشاكل للمهندسين ؟؟
فمثلا حتى الان تجد العديد من المهندسين يستخدمون Ubc97 وعمره 11 عاما
وصدر العديد من النسخ المحدثة للaci و Ibc خلال نفس الفترة ....


مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
أشكر للمهندس سامر سامر اهتمامه ولكل القائمين على هذا المنتدى والى الاخوة الاعضاء في هذا المنتدي الطيب.
استكمالا للرد على الاسئلة في هذا الحوار :-
9- ماهي نظرة استاذنا القدير رزق حجاوي للكل من 

الهندسة القيمية 
بخصوص الهندسة القيميمة وللاسف الشديد ليس لدي الكثير عن هذا الموضوع فلذلك اعتذر عن الاجابة .
التحكيم الهندسي
اما بخصوص التحكيم الهندسي فأنا من المؤيدين لهذا الاسلوب في حل المنازعات بين الاطراف وخصوصا في المشاريع الهندسية بدلا من الذهاب للمحاكم والتي تأخذ وقتا طويلا قبل البت في الحكم وفي الاغلب يكون موضع النزاع بين ايدي اشخاص ليس لديهم الخبرة الكافية في الامور الهندسية.
والتحكيم الهندسي من البنود التعاقدية في الفيديك لذلك افضل عند توقيع العقد ان يتم تحديد الاعضاء في لجنة التحكيم في حال حصول نزاعات يمكن الرجوع اليها بدلا من المحاكم وان يكون قرارها ملزما لطرفي النزاع.

وهل من الممكن انجاز اي مشروع دون التطرق لهذه التخصصات ؟
بخصوص الهندسة القيمية فكما ذكرت ليست لدي المعلومات الكافية بهذا التخصص.
اما التحكيم نعم يمكن انجاز المشاريع بدون اللجوء للتحكيم ويعتمد ذلك على دقة المخططات والمواصفات الخاصة بالمشروع فبقدر ما تكون كاملة وشاملة وواضحة ودقيقة نبتعد اكثر عن نقاط الخلاف ولكن هذا لا يمنع ان يتم تحتد لجنة التحكيم في العقد كما تم ذكرة سايقا.

10- عندما يقوم استاذنا القدير المهندس رزق حجاوي بعمل مقابله مع مهندس متقدم لوظيفة 
ما هي الاساسيات التي على ضوئها يحدد القبول او الرفض لهذا المهندس ؟؟ وماهي الاسئله التي يستخدمها المهندس رزق حجاوي لتقييم المهندس المتقدم لطلب الوظيفة ..؟؟
يعتمد هلى على الوظيفة المطلوبه ولكن في معظم الحالات يتم السؤال
1- الخبرات السابقة والوظيفة التي عمل بها.
2- مدى معرفة في استخدام الكمبيوتر والبرامج التي يعمل عليها.
3- مدى قدرته على المراسلات باللغة الانجليزية.
4- التخصص الذي تخرج به من الجامعة ومشروع التخرج.
5- مدى معرفة في الاختبات الهندسية وعمليه Q.C
6 اخر سؤال يكون عن الراتب .

11-برايك هل يجب ان يكون مدير المشروع الهندسي مهندسا مدنيا ...؟؟ وما هي الامور التي يجب توفرها بمدير المشروع الناجح ؟؟....
هذا يختلف حسب طبيعة المشروع فهناك مشاريع تحتاج بأن يكون مهندس المشروع مهندس كهرباء كما في محطات توليد الكهرباء وهذا يختلف حسب طبيعة وقيمة الاعمال لكل تخصص.
اهم الامور لمدير المشروع الناجح حسب رايي المتواضع
1- مقدرة في التعامل جميع الاطراف الكادر الذ يعمل معه والمالك والمقاول.
2- المعرفة الهندسية في اكثر من مجال واهمها البرمجة واعمال اللكتروميكانيك.
3- القدر على حل المشاكل الهندسية.
4- الفهم الكامل لمخططات ومواصفات المشروع.
5- الاستقامة والامانه في العمل.
6-متابعته للاعمال الجارية في المشروع وعدم الاكتفاء بما يردة من معلومات من كادر الهندسي.
7- حفظ الحقوق بالكتابة وليس بالكلام ( اي خطيا).
8التنسيق الدائم مع الكادر الهندسي وخصوصا مهندس البرمجة و Q.C
9- ان يكون صاحب قرار .

12-اخر سؤال :- 
من خلال خبرتك الطويله بالعلوم الهندسية - هل تجد تحديث الكودات ما بين كل فترة وفترة امرا مجزيا او مفيدا ام انه يسبب مشاكل للمهندسين ؟؟
فمثلا حتى الان تجد العديد من المهندسين يستخدمون Ubc97 وعمره 11 عاما
وصدر العديد من النسخ المحدثة للaci و Ibc خلال نفس الفترة 
هذا يختلف حسب طبيعة العمل فهندس التصميم بحاجة لتجديد المعرفة وتطلبات الكودات في التصميم لذلك انا من المؤيدين بان يكون هناك دروات او لقاءات على مستوى المكاتب او النقابات بتعريف المهندسين بالتعديلات التي تمت في الكودات .
وفي الختام لا يسعني الا ان اشكر كل القائمن على هذا المنتدى وللمهندس سامر بشكل خاص ولكل الاخوة الاعضاء في هذا المنتدى واتطلع الى المزيد من التعاون وتبادل المعرفة لما فيه من مصلحة للجميع وان يتم عرض المواضيع والمشاكل العامة لما فيها من منفعة
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخوكم 
رزق حجاوي


----------



## samersss (21 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك استاذنا القدير المهندس رزق حجاوي .....

هذه المعلومات التي اثريتنا صحيح انها مختصرة بعض الشئ لكن يوجد بين طياتها الكثير والكثير

جزاك الله خيرا 

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## samersss (21 أغسطس 2008)

سنبدأ الان مع المهندس حسان 2​ 
نفس الاسئله تقريبا الموجهه الى المهندس رزق حجاوي الله يعينك علينا....

الاسئله عامه جدا اخي الفاضل لك حريه الاجابه على ما شئت وترك ماشئت 

بسم الله نبدا

الله يعينك علينا ....

1- ما هي هوايات المهندس حسان ؟
- ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس حسان ؟؟
- ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس حسان للانترنت يوميا ؟؟وهل يؤثر استخدام الانترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية ؟؟

2- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟
وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟

3-ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟
وما هي اثقلها ؟؟

4- ما هو مشروعك تخرجك ؟ هل من موقف معين حدث اثناء المناقشه تود ان تسرده لنا ؟؟

5-للهندسة المدنية اقسام عديده - ما هو اكثر قسم تعاملت معه بالحياه العمليه ؟؟هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنى ان تعمل به لكن لم توافيك الفرصه ؟؟ما هو ؟؟

6- برايك : هل يوجد مشروع مثالي -تصميم مثالي - تنفيذ المخططات على الواقع 100% بدون تغيرات فنية- بدون تاخير جدول زمني- بدون مشاكل دفعات ؟؟ وهل يمكن تحقيق ذلك ؟؟

7- برايك : ان يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاما ام من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟

8-ما هي نصاحئك 
1- لدارسي الهندسة المدنية
2 -للمهندسين اقل من 10 سنوات خبرة
3 - للمهندسين اكثر من 10 سنوات خبرة 

- ماهي نظرة المهندس حسان للكل من 

الهندسة القيمية 
التحكيم الهندسي 

وهل من الممكن انجاز اي مشروع دون التطرق لهذه التخصصات ؟

10- عندما يقوم المهندس حسان بعمل مقابله مع مهندس متقدم لوظيفة 
ما هي الاساسيات التي على ضوئها يحدد القبول او الرفض لهذا المهندس ؟؟ وماهي الاسئله التي يستخدمها المهندس حسان لتقييم المهندس المتقدم لطلب الوظيفة ..؟؟


11-برايك هل يجب ان يكون مدير المشروع الهندسي مهندسا مدنيا ...؟؟ وما هي الامور التي يجب توفرها بمدير المشروع الناجح ؟؟....

12-اخر سؤال :- 
من خلال خبرتك الطويله بالعلوم الهندسية - هل تجد تحديث الكودات ما بين كل فترة وفترة امرا مجزيا او مفيدا ام انه يسبب مشاكل للمهندسين ؟؟
فمثلا حتى الان تجد العديد من المهندسين يستخدمون Ubc97 وعمره 11 عاما
وصدر العديد من النسخ المحدثة للaci و Ibc خلال نفس الفترة ....

وللحديث بقية...

(يمكن لاي احد من الاعضاء المشاركة بطرح الاسئله العامة ........ )

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## حسان2 (21 أغسطس 2008)

أخي الكريم samersss
في البداية أشكر لك ولجميع القائمين على هذا الملتقى المحترم لطفكم واهتمامكم وأحيي جميع المشاركين فيه .
سأحاول أن أجيب على السئلة بالتدريج "في أكثر من مشاركة" بسبب الوقت ولتفادي اشعار المتابعين بالملل من القراءة الطويلة:


> - ما هي هوايات المهندس حسان ؟


هواياتي الرئيسية: السباحة والشطرنج والتمتع بالطبيعة , على الرغم من أن ظروف وضغط العمل والأعباء الأخرى لا تترك مجالا كافيا لممارستها


> - ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس حسان ؟؟


البرامج التي أتعامل معها كثيرة جدا بحكم عملي المتشعب ورغبتي في مواكبة الجديد بشكل دائم , بعضها أتقنه بشكل جيد وبعضها ملم فيه بما يكفي لحاجتي له وهي على سبيل المثال:
- ستاد برو staad pros 
- ايتابس etabs 
- سيف csi safe 
- كولمن csicolumn 
- ساب sap2000 
- بروكون prokon 
- بريمافيرا primavera
- اكسل excell 
- وورد microsoft word 
والكثير من البرامج الصغيرة الأخرى اللتي لا مجال لتعدادها


> - ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس حسان للانترنت يوميا ؟؟وهل يؤثر استخدام الانترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية ؟؟


أنا في كل أوقات العمل اليومي والتي تتجاوز عشر ساعات يوميا على الأقل متصل بالانترت بحكم متطلبات عملي وعلاقة العمل المتشعبة بأطراف كثيرة داخل البلد وفي كل أنحاء العالم والتي تتم كلها عبر الانترت بما فيها تبادل المخططات والدراسات والمواصفات والمراسلات والمناقشات وطرق التنفيذ والعلاقات التعاقدية .... واضافة لهذا أقضي بعض الوقت على الانترنت في ساعاتي المتبقية في المنزل لأسباب مختلفة, منها البحث الدائم عن الجديد في كل مجال والتواصل مع الأقرباء والأصدقاء واجراء كل معاملاتي مع الجهات المختلفة كالحجوزات الكثير من المعاملات مع الجهات الرسمية والخاصة المتعلقة بأموري وأمور عائلتي الشخصية
واذا أردنا أن نقيم تأثير الانترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية فمما لاشك فيه أن الانترنت خلقت نوعا جديدا من العلاقات وغيرت في طبيعة العلاقات حتى داخل المنزل الواحد أحيانا وهنا دور حكمة وحسن تصرف أطراف العائلة والمجتمع المختلفين للحد من التأثيرات السلبية لوجود الانترت الدائم في حياتنا والاستفادة من الايجابي فيه


> 2- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟


في الحقيقة في سن دخول الجامعة لم تكن الأمور واضحة في ذهني وذهن معظم الطلاب في ذلك الحين وكان الدافع الرئيسي هو حصولي على علامات كافية لاختيار الفرع اللذي أرغب فيه وحبي لاختيار مهنة فيها الكثير من الديناميكة والمنطق وبعيدة عن حفظ المعلومات وتخزينها وبنفس الوقت تؤمن عملا بمردود مقبول وكنا في ذلك الزمن نرى في لقب المهندس طموحا اجتماعيا اضافة للطموح العلمي , فكان الاختيار, ولو عاد الزمن بي كثيرا "وليس قليلا" هل سأختار نفس الاختيار؟ سؤال صعب , ولكني لا أستطيع تصور نفسي اليوم أمتهن مهنة أخرى فقد أصبحت الهندسة المدنية جزء من شخصيتي وتاريخي حتى باتت تشكل عمودي الفقري وصورتها تنعكس في صورتي فقد قضيت فيها ومعها معظم سنوات عمري حتى أنني نسيت انني لم أكن يوما مهندسا

يتبع


----------



## حسان2 (21 أغسطس 2008)

> 3-ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟
> وما هي أثقلها


أكثر المواد متعة بالنسبة لي خلال سنوات الدراسة كانت مادة حساب الانشاءات والبيتون المسلح والمنشآت المعدنية ,اثقلها كانت مادة الهندسة الوصفية وأقلها قربا على قلبي كانت مادة الري



> 4- ما هو مشروعك تخرجك ؟ هل من موقف معين حدث اثناء المناقشه تود ان تسرده لنا ؟؟


مشروع تخرجي اللذي تقدمت به كان عن الصرف السطحي وأقنية الري, وفي الحقيقة لم تكن هذه رغبتي , فقد ابتدأت بمشروع مبنى صناعي من البيتون المسلح ولكن لسوء حظي اضطر الأستاذ المشرف بعد مدة من العمل لمغادرة البلد واضطررت أن أرضى بالمشروع اللذي تقدمت به, وحيث أن مشروعي كان مملا فلم يكن هناك ما يشد الى مناقشات متشعبة



> 5-للهندسة المدنية اقسام عديده - ما هو اكثر قسم تعاملت معه بالحياه العمليه ؟؟هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنى ان تعمل به لكن لم توافيك الفرصه ؟؟ما هو ؟؟


أكثر قسم تعاملت معه في الحياة العملية هو القسم الانشائي بشكل عام وخاصة منشآت البيتون المسلح والمنشآت المعدنية بشكل عام على الرغم أنني عملت لفترة في تنفيذ السدود الترابية وأقنية الري وفترة أخرى في المنشآت البحرية كما عملت في مدارج الطائرات والمنشآت العسكرية بأنواعها المختلفة وقليلا في الطرق وكنت أتمنى أن تتاح لي فرصة عمل أكبر في مجال الطرق



> 6- برايك : هل يوجد مشروع مثالي -تصميم مثالي - تنفيذ المخططات على الواقع 100% بدون تغيرات فنية- بدون تاخير جدول زمني- بدون مشاكل دفعات ؟؟ وهل يمكن تحقيق ذلك؟


مشروع مثالي 100% هو طموح ومهما بلغ المشروع من الاتقان والظروف المثالية من الصعب أن نقول 100%, لكن بعد ظهر نظام الايزو والشركات العملاقة الاحترافية والمشاريع الضخمة التي تخضع للايزو فيمكن القول أن هناك مشاريع تقترب كثيرا من المثالية, وأعتبر نفسي محظوظا أنه أتيح لي في السنوات العشر الأخيرة أن أعمل دائما في مثل هذه الظروف بنسب مختلفة



> 7- برايك : ان يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاما ام من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟



برأي نه من الأفضل أن يكون الاتجاه العام في مجال محدد وأن يترافق مع خبرات متعددة الجوانب تكون رافدا ومكملا للأصل ولا أحبذ التشتت لفترات قصيرة في مجالات عمل متباعدة

يتبع


----------



## إسلام علي (21 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع ممتاز ويا ريت يستمر مع المتميزين كلهم من الخبرات والكفاءات


----------



## حسان2 (21 أغسطس 2008)

> -ما هي نصاحئك
> 1- لدارسي الهندسة المدنية


أنصح الأخوة الطلبة اللذين يدرسون الهندسة المدنية أن يبذلو قصارى جهدهم في متابعة دراستهم واتقانها فهي دراسة تحتاج لمجهود كبير والعمل بعد التخرج يتطلب أساس متين ليدعم الخبرة العملية في المستقبل, وكل قول أن الخبرة العملية تحل محل الأساس العلمي لا أراه صحيحا ونتيجته تحويل المهندس الى فورمان مودرن, أما عندما تكتسب الخبرة لتدعيم الأساس النظري وتطويره دون التناقض معه تكون النتيجة مثالية


> 2 -للمهندسين اقل من 10 سنوات خبرة


أن يحافظو على التوفيق بين الخبرة العملية التي كسبوها ويكتسبوها يوميا والأساس العلمي والتجريبي ومتابعة تطويره بنفس الوقت, وأن يحرصو جهدهم على اكتساب المعارف من اللذين سبقوهم واللذين لحقو بهم ومن كل مصدر ممكن فالهندسة علم ومهنة نحتاج لتطوير دائم ولا يجوز فيها التوقف في مكان واعتباره القمة


> 3 - للمهندسين اكثر من 10 سنوات خبرة


اضافة للنصائح السابقة التي أعتبرها تصلح لكل الحالات أرى أنه من المهم لهذه الفئة من المهندسين تطوير معارفهم في المجالات الأخرى المكملة اداريا وتنظيميا وتخطيطيا والجودة والاختصاصات الأخرى المرتبطة باختصاصهم وتنمية الثقة بالنفس والقدرة على اتخاذ القرارات المناسبة في الوقت المناسب وتنمية القدرة على التحاور والاقناع والتعامل مع الجهات المختلفة التي يتوقع أن يرتبط العمل بها



> - ماهي نظرة المهندس حسان للكل من
> 
> الهندسة القيمية
> التحكيم الهندسي



الهندسة القيمية لا شك أصبحت في السنوات الأخيرة عاملا مهما وأحيانا حاسما في الأعمال الهندسية وخاصة الكبيرة منها ومجال كبير لتنافس الشركات على اكتساب رضا المالكين من خلال الحفاظ على متطلباتهم وغايات مشاريعهم وتحسينها مع تقليل الكلف والتخفيض من الصرف غير المجدي, وأصبح لها مجموعات عمل مختصة في كل شركة تجري الدراسات اللازمة قبل تقديم عروضها
وكذلك التحكيم الهندسي يجيئ مكملا للهندسة القيمية في كثير من الأحيان وعاملا مسرعا في تنفيذ المشاريع بالوجه الأحسن دون خسارة الوقت اللذي يشكل عاملا مهما لاستثمار المنشأة ربما يكون أهم من كثير من العوامل الأخرى
والموضوعين واسعين ومهمين ونقاشهما يحتاج لأكثر من اجابة سريعة في مثل حالتنا


> وهل من الممكن انجاز اي مشروع دون التطرق لهذه التخصصات ؟


في عالم اليوم ومع نمو المشاريع والاستثمارات أصبحت هذه التخصصات مهمة جدا بل أساسية ولكن هناك الكثير من المشاريع التي يتم انجازها باهمال هذه التخصصات, ولكن النتيجة تكون مشاريع أدنى مستوى وأقل كفاءة نسبيا وتكاليفها أعلى

يتبع


----------



## العبد الفقير (21 أغسطس 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> - ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس رزق حجاوي ؟؟
> اكثر البرامج استخداما
> في التصميم الانشائي Prokon



جزاك الله خير أستاذ رزق ، بالنسبة لبرنامج بروكون لماذا تفضله وهو غير ممكن به تصميم مبنى متكامل ، فبروكون لا يسمكن تشتخرج منه قيم momoent shear
فما هو سر التفضيل؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس العبد الفقير على اهتمامه بهذا الموضوع اللقاء مع بعض اعضاء المنتدى اما بخصوص سؤالك
"جزاك الله خير أستاذ رزق ، بالنسبة لبرنامج بروكون لماذا تفضله وهو غير ممكن به تصميم مبنى متكامل ، فبروكون لا يسمكن تشتخرج منه قيم momoent shear
فما هو سر التفضيل؟
يعود ذلك الي طبيعة عملي فمعظم خبرتي في مجال الاشراف وقسم بالتنفيذ اما التصميم فاعتبره هوايه ومن خلال تجربتي وجدت ان اسهل برنامج للتدقيق على العناصر الانشائية او تصميمها هو برنامج بروكون مع العلم انني عملت على برنامج ستاد لفترة ولكن بصراحة منذ فترة طويله لم استخدمه ، وكان السؤال عن اكثر البرامج استخداما وهناك برامج شخصية استخدمها في التصميم .
مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## مش لاقي (22 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع طيب جدا.يارب نكمل المشواااااار مع المشرف العزيز و حبيبنا سامر


----------



## مهندسة رضى (22 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بجد بحييك يا بشمهندس سامر على فكرة الموضوع

وكمان اختيارك للاسئله...........

وبارك الله فى مهندسينا الافاضل مهندس رزق حجاوى والمهندس حسان 2

بجد بنتعلم منهم الكثير والكثير...........

وان شاء الله تكون البقيه مع باقى الاعضاء والمشرفين والقائمين على هذا المنتدى الجميل 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (22 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله / 
فكرة اكثر من رائعة من مشرف رائع ما شاء الله ... وما زاده قيمة البدء بمهندسين ولا اروع م.رزق ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,والمهندس حسان .. 

وعلى ضوء ذلك رغبت في الاستفسار عن بعض ما جاء في اجوبتهم ..

اولا" / الى المهندس رزق حجاوي جزاه الله خيرا : 



> - ما هي هوايات المهندس رزق حجاوي ؟
> المطالعة ومشاهدة مباريات كرة القدم وخصوصا البطولات العالمية.


 
اي فريق عالمي تفضل / واي نادي عالمي كذلك تفضل ؟ 





> بالتأكيد لا الرغبه كانت دراسة هندسة الكهرباء او الميكانيك


.
عجبت قليلا من الجواب بسبب تميزك وحبك الواضح لقسمنا هذا ... وسؤالي ما الموجود في تلك الاقسام بحيث تفضله , غير موجود في قسم المدني ؟؟


----------



## حسان2 (22 أغسطس 2008)

> 10- عندما يقوم المهندس حسان بعمل مقابله مع مهندس متقدم لوظيفة
> ما هي الاساسيات التي على ضوئها يحدد القبول او الرفض لهذا المهندس ؟؟ وماهي الاسئله التي يستخدمها المهندس حسان لتقييم المهندس المتقدم لطلب الوظيفة ..؟؟


 في الحقيقة فان النظرة والأسس التي يتم على اساسها تقييم أي متقدم للعمل في الشركةالتي أعمل بها تختلف حسب نوع ومهام العمل اللذي يطرح المتقدم نفسه له, فالشركة هي شركة مقاولات كبيرة وتعد منكبريات الشركات في الخليج وهي خاضعة لنظام الايزو ومقسمة الى أقسام متعددة والمهام فيها مبوبة ومتعددة ولا تتداخل الأعمال ببعضها, يختلف العمل فيها عن الشركات الصغيرة التي يطلب من المهندس أن يكون "مسبع الكارات" ويقوم بمهام متنوعة.
في ابداية طبعا أدرس الـ CV الخاصة به لمعرفة المجالات التي سبق له العمل بها والشركات التي تنقل بينها ونوع ومستوى عملها ومن ثم عند المقابلة الشخصية أنا عادة لا ألجأ الى أسئلة محدة وانما أقضي ساعة أو ساعتين من الحوار العام معه في مجال العمل والمهنة وأحاوره في الأعمال السابقة التي قام بها ومن خلال الحوار الطويل أحاول تقييم قدراته الشخصية والعلمية وخبرته العملية والادارية . وقدرته وقابليته على التطور.



> 11-برايك هل يجب ان يكون مدير المشروع الهندسي مهندسا مدنيا ...؟؟ وما هي الامور التي يجب توفرها بمدير المشروع الناجح ؟؟...


ليس من الضروري أن يكون مدير المشروع مهندسا مدنيا على الرغم أنه في الكثير من المشاريع يفضل ذلك. وعندما نقول مدير المشروع يجب أن نميز بين حالات متعددة لمدير المشروع:
ففي كل مشروع أطراف متعددة, " المقاول , الاستشاري, ادارة المشروع التي تمثل الجهة المالكة, وقد يكون في بعض المشاريع أطراف أخرى" 
الصفات والمؤهلات التي يجب أن تتوفر في مدير المشروع تختلف باختلاف الجهة التي يدير المشروع منها " من الجهات الثلاث السابقة"
فلو افترضنا أننا نتحدث عن مدير المشروع من جهة المقاول "الشركة التي تنفذ المشروع" يمكن أن أذكر بعض الصفات والقدرات الأساسية:
1- معرفة وثيقة بالأمور التعاقدية ومرجعياتها 
2- قدرة كبيرة على التخطيط وفهم استراتيجيات المشروع وتكامل عناصره الأساسية ( scope, schedual, cost ) والمعرفة الجيدة لقواعد التخطيط والترتيب المنطقي للمشروع
3- القدرة على فهم وقيادة هيكلية طاقم العمل في المشروع وترابط أعمال الأقسام المختلفة والتنسيق فيما بينها
4- أن يكون صاحب قرار 
5- أن يكون ملما بقواعد ( flow charting & project flow charting )
6- أن يكون ملما بأساسيات العمل في الاختصاصات المختلفة
7- الحكمة والقدرة على استيعاب الآخرين وحسن التحاور مع الأطراف المختلفة للمشروع مع الحفاظ على الحزم عند الضرورة
8- أن يجيد التخاطب الرسمي مع كل الجهات وأن يكون مستوعبا لكل وثائق المشروع الأساسية
والنقاط السابقة ربما هي بعض الأساسيات ويمكن الخوض في المزيد حسب الظروف الخاصة



> 12-اخر سؤال :-
> من خلال خبرتك الطويله بالعلوم الهندسية - هل تجد تحديث الكودات ما بين كل فترة وفترة امرا مجزيا او مفيدا ام انه يسبب مشاكل للمهندسين ؟؟
> فمثلا حتى الان تجد العديد من المهندسين يستخدمون Ubc97 وعمره 11 عاما
> وصدر العديد من النسخ المحدثة للaci و Ibc خلال نفس الفترة ....



بالتأكيد أنا مع تحديث وتطوير الكودات مع تطور المواد وآليات وطرق التنفيذ والقول أنه يسبب مشاكل للمهندسين مرفوض لأنه يفترض أن المهندسين جامدين وغير قابلين للتطور, وأنا أرى أن كل مهندس حتى يستطيع النجاح والاستمرار يجب أن يكون له القدرة والرغبة في التطور ومتابعة كل جديد.
وأخيرا أشكر الأخ المشرف سامر وجميع القائمين على هذا الملتقى المحترم والمشاركين فيه .
وأبقى جاهزا للاجابة على أي سؤال قد يستجد
مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## Abo Fares (22 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً م. سامر.. فكرة جيدة جداً..

ولكن عندي سؤالين ربما من الممكن إضافتهما على الأسئلة المذكورة:
السؤال الأول أعتقد أنه ممكن، وهو عن روزنامة عمل المهندس، أي مراحل العمل منذ التخرج وحتى الآن..
السؤال الثاني، ربما يراه البعض غير مناسب، ولكن بجعله اختيارياً كباقي الأسئلة من الممكن أن يكون جيداً، وهو الاستفسار عن البطاقة الشخصية.. أعتقد أن هذه الإضافة تمكن من التعرف بشكل أكبر على الأساتذة..

تقبل تحيــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## samersss (22 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله 
تأتي تارياح بما لا تشتهي السفن
الري ثقيله بالدراسة - ومشروع تخرجك ري - ومارستها بالحياه العمليه 

اضافة للنصائح السابقة التي أعتبرها تصلح لكل الحالات أرى أنه من المهم لهذه الفئة من المهندسين تطوير معارفهم في المجالات الأخرى المكملة اداريا وتنظيميا وتخطيطيا والجودة والاختصاصات الأخرى المرتبطة باختصاصهم وتنمية الثقة بالنفس والقدرة على اتخاذ القرارات المناسبة في الوقت المناسب وتنمية القدرة على التحاور والاقناع والتعامل مع الجهات المختلفة التي يتوقع أن يرتبط العمل بها

هل من الممكن اعطائنا فكرة عن بعض الدورات او الشهادات التي تكون مفيده في هذا المجال .. 
يعني مثلا هل يعض الدورات بالبرمجه اللغوية العصبية تكون مفيده في هذه الناحيه لتنمية قدرات الاقناع وزياده الثقة بالنفس واتخاذ القرارات والتحاور؟
شهاده *Project management Professionals *تكون مفيده من الناحيه الادارية والتنظيمية ؟؟


المهندس حسان 
هل تفضل السيرة الذاتيه المفصله جدا 
ام خير الكلام ما قل ودل ؟؟

مع فائق شكري وتقديري للمهندس حسان
سامر


----------



## samersss (22 أغسطس 2008)

*الاخ بشر- العبد الفقير -مش لاقي -مهندسة رضى -المهندس محمد زايد- ابو الحلول*
* شكرا لمروركم الكريم*​ 
اخي ابو الحلول 
ولكن عندي سؤالين ربما من الممكن إضافتهما على الأسئلة المذكورة:
السؤال الأول أعتقد أنه ممكن، وهو عن روزنامة عمل المهندس، أي مراحل العمل منذ التخرج وحتى الآن..
السؤال الثاني، ربما يراه البعض غير مناسب، ولكن بجعله اختيارياً كباقي الأسئلة من الممكن أن يكون جيداً، وهو الاستفسار عن البطاقة الشخصية.. أعتقد أن هذه الإضافة تمكن من التعرف بشكل أكبر على الأساتذة..

اخي العزيز ابو الحلول 
بالنسبة للسؤال الاول اعتقد انه من ضمن الاسئله السابقة
 5-للهندسة المدنية اقسام عديده - ما هو اكثر قسم تعاملت معه بالحياه العمليه ؟؟

بالنسبة للبطاقة الشخصيه -اعتقد انها تبقى شخصيه لهذا لم اورد سؤال عنها .
لكن ان اراد الاخوة المهندسين ذلك فلا مانع 

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## ghreebeldar (22 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 أغسطس 2008)

فعلا فكرة الموضوع جيدة جدا يا باشمهندس سامر - جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## ahmed_civil (22 أغسطس 2008)

ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد


----------



## حسان2 (22 أغسطس 2008)

samersss قال:


> سبحان الله
> تأتي تارياح بما لا تشتهي السفن
> الري ثقيله بالدراسة - ومشروع تخرجك ري - ومارستها بالحياه العمليه
> 
> ...



أخي الكريم samersss
كما تفضلت وقلت أحيانا تجري الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن, ولكنني على الرغم أنني كنت خلال الدراة أجد مادة الري ثقيلة واضطررت مكرها لتقديم مشروع تخرج فيها, لكنني عندما عملت لسنتين في تنفيذ سد ترابي ومجموعة أقنية ري استمتعت بهذا النوع من العمل في الحقل اكثر مما كنت أتصور ووجدت فيه شيئا جديدا وجذابا ولكن الظروف أيضا شاءت أن أتركه دون رجعة بعد سنتين
الدورة التي ذكرتها في مشاركتك " project management professional " واحدة من الدورات المهمة في هذا المجال . كما يمكن اكتساب بعض هذه الخبرات بالقراءت ومتابعة دورات قصيرة تعقد بين حين وآخر, كما أن الممارسة العملية وحضور الاجتماعات الاحترافية والمشاركة الفعالة فيها وأحيانا ادارتها تنمي هذه القدرات مع الزمن خاصة اذا كان المشارك يحضر جيدا للمواضيع المطروحة ومعلوماته متكاملة وناقش البدائل المحتملة مع فريق عمله قبل التحاور بها مع الأطراف الخارجية

أما بالنسبة للسيرة الذاتية فلا أرى مانعا من الخوض فيها مع التركيز عاى السيرة المهنية وابقاء الشخصي في حدود ضيقة ويعود الأمر للأخوة الكرام


----------



## حسام يونس (22 أغسطس 2008)

تاريخ مشرف للاخوة المهندسيين 
الي الامام دائما ومن تفوق الي تفوق ان شاء الله 
وشكر للاخ المشرف سامر علي الفكرة 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## samersss (23 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لاستاذنا القدير المهندس حسان على سعه صدره وتجاوبه معنا ...

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## samersss (23 أغسطس 2008)

نتابع الان مع المهندس القدير عبد العزيز الجمل

نفس الاسئله تقريبا الموجهه الى المهندس رزق حجاوي والمهندس حسان الله يعينك علينا....

الاسئله عامه جدا اخي الفاضل لك حريه الاجابه على ما شئت وترك ماشئت 

بسم الله نبدا


1- ما هي هوايات المهندس عبد العزيز ؟
- ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس عبد العزيز ؟؟
- ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس عبد العزيز للانترنت يوميا ؟؟وهل يؤثر استخدام الانترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية ؟؟

2- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟
وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟

3-ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟
وما هي اثقلها ؟؟

4- ما هو مشروعك تخرجك ؟ هل من موقف معين حدث اثناء المناقشه تود ان تسرده لنا ؟؟

5-للهندسة المدنية اقسام عديده - ما هو اكثر قسم تعاملت معه بالحياه العمليه ؟؟هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنى ان تعمل به لكن لم توافيك الفرصه ؟؟ما هو ؟؟

6- برايك : هل يوجد مشروع مثالي -تصميم مثالي - تنفيذ المخططات على الواقع 100% بدون تغيرات فنية- بدون تاخير جدول زمني- بدون مشاكل دفعات ؟؟ وهل يمكن تحقيق ذلك ؟؟

7- برايك : ان يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاما ام من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟

8-ما هي نصاحئك 
1- لدارسي الهندسة المدنية
2 -للمهندسين اقل من 10 سنوات خبرة
3 - للمهندسين اكثر من 10 سنوات خبرة 

- ماهي نظرة المهندس عبد العزيز للكل من 

الهندسة القيمية 
التحكيم الهندسي 

وهل من الممكن انجاز اي مشروع دون التطرق لهذه التخصصات ؟

10- عندما يقوم المهندس عبد العزيز بعمل مقابله مع مهندس متقدم لوظيفة 
ما هي الاساسيات التي على ضوئها يحدد القبول او الرفض لهذا المهندس ؟؟ وماهي الاسئله التي يستخدمها المهندس حسان لتقييم المهندس المتقدم لطلب الوظيفة ..؟؟


11-برايك هل يجب ان يكون مدير المشروع الهندسي مهندسا مدنيا ...؟؟ وما هي الامور التي يجب توفرها بمدير المشروع الناجح ؟؟....

12-اخر سؤال :- 
من خلال خبرتك الطويله بالعلوم الهندسية - هل تجد تحديث الكودات ما بين كل فترة وفترة امرا مجزيا او مفيدا ام انه يسبب مشاكل للمهندسين ؟؟
فمثلا حتى الان تجد العديد من المهندسين يستخدمون Ubc97 وعمره 11 عاما
وصدر العديد من النسخ المحدثة للaci و Ibc خلال نفس الفترة ....

وللحديث بقية...

(يمكن لاي احد من الاعضاء المشاركة بطرح الاسئله العامة ........ )

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (23 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته للاخ العزيز م سامر وكل القائمين على العمل بالمنتدى وكل الاخوه المشتركين معنا بالحوارات والمناقشات
1-تتمثل هوياتى فى لعب التنس طاوله والشطرنج ومشاهدة مبارايات كرة القدم

2- البرامج الرئيسيه ساب 2000 وبروكن سيف وايتاب وبراميفيرا وبدرس الان استاد برو

3- معدل استهلاكى للنت يوميا فى حدود ساعتين وتكون بمنتداكم وممكن تصفح الاخبار المحليه والعالميه

4-حقيقى لم اختار الهندسه المدنيه ولكنى كنت اول الامر بقسم الهندسه المعماريه لحبى للرسم المعمارى والوصفيه ولكن قبل الدراسه بكليتى بشهر تقريبا يتم عمل تجمع لكل الاقسام ويتم عمل برنامج صيفى اى اعداد وتجهيز المهندس لكل قسم
ففى اول يوم للتدريب الصيفى وفى اول محاضره وصلت الكليه متاخر عن ميعادى تقريبا نصف ساعه
وقابلنى السيد الدكتور رئيس القسم بوابل من العبارات والتاءنيب والتهزيق لمدة لاتقل عن 20 دقيقه وعلى مسمع ومراءى من زملائى وكان عزائى الوحيد بانه كان معى صديق بنفس الموقف
ورفض دخولنا الى المحاضره وقالنا الانتوا سمعتو منى الان سجلوه فى كراسة محاضرتكم وده المحاضره الاولى ليكم
وحقيقى اخى سامر كانت صدمه كبيره لى ولزميلى ولكن كان سبب التاخير لاننا من سكان القرى وناخد على الاقل تلات واربع مواصلات لكى نصل للكليه
المهم فى نفس اللحظه انا وزميلى لمم ننطق بكلمه واحده وذهبنا الى رئيس قسم الهندسه المدنيه وطلبنا تحويلنا من عماره الى مدنى
ناسف لسرد هذه القصه الطويله
وان عاد بى الزمن كنت اختار حقيقى اى كليه تانيه غير كلية الهندسه مش القسم
اما اذا لم يكن لى اختيار الا بلاقسام حقيقى اختار قسم الهنسه المدنيه بلاتردد 
الكورسات التى احببتها كان مثلا باعدادى هندسه اعشق الوصفيه والرسم
وبعد ذالك الخرسانه والاستراكشر والاستيل

5- مشروع تخرجى خرسانه بالكومبيوتر 1989
موقف عجيب ومخيف ولكن رحمة الخالق الله كانت ترعانى والحمد لله
كان دورى فى المناقشه مع دكتور زائر لكليتى واسمى فى الكشف عنده ولاكن عند نداء اسمى لكى اتقدم الى المناقشه وكنت متجه الى الدكتور العدوى احد الاساتذه الافاضل فى ذاك الوقت قام رئيس قسم مدنى واستاذن من الدكتور العدوى وقاله بعد اذنك الجمل مناقشته معى
حقيقى فرحت واستغربت ليه يحصل كده
شوف الاسئله التى تم طرحها على طالب مشروع خرسانه
1-اسمك ايه
2-رقمك كام
3- عدد مخططاتك كام
4- شكرا يابشمهندس
ماهو احساسك لو كنت مكانى
تفرح ولاتخاف من المجهول ولاتزعل
كان لى دلال على بعض المهندسين المعيدين فى هذا الوقت وحاولت استفسر منهم عن حقيقه الموضوع
جائتنى الجابه بان احد الاخوه المهندسين وشى وبى عند رئيس القسم باننى عملت مشروعى بمكتب هندسى خارجى فى مقابل مادى وكان هذا رد فعل الدكتور لانه فى بحثه عن كشف الحضور والغياب لاقانى كنت غايب معظم ايام محاضرات المشروع واخد قرار نهائى باننى راسب مشروع وهذا معناه راسب فى البكالوريوس
نشوف الان رحمة ربى معى
لم اجد وسيله ممكنه لكى اصل بها للدكتور لشرح ظروفى وموقفى
لاحظ اننى حاصل على تقديرجيد جدا بمادة الخرسانه كيف ارسب فى مشروع الخرسانه وانا حاصل على جيدجدا بالماده
وكانت هذه هى النفقطه الوحيده الانقذتنى من هذا الموقف وتم تعديل نتيجة المشروع ونجحت والحمد لله

6-الحياه كلها هندسه مدنيه ده حقيقه

7-اكيد المهندس العنده 15 سنه خبره وتمر عليه زهره من كل بستان اكيد سوف يتم غرسها بالرض الخاصه بها ولازم يرويها بمتابعة القراه والابحاث حتى تستمر بها الحياه

8-اخى وصديقى طالب الهندسه المدنيه عليك بان تتعامل مع الكورسات التى يتم دراستها بانها حقيقى كائن حى تحدثه ويحدثك
والله ان بحس بالخرسانه لما اصمم قطاع واتخيله بانه يرد عليا وينبهنى مثلا لعمل اختبار معين اولاء
المهندس الاقل من 10 سنوات لاتخجل من ان تسال عن اى شىء لاتعلمه لانك لوقولت لااعلم افضل من مليون مره ان تقول شىء خطاء
اكثر من عشر سنوات يارب اعطينا الصحه والقدره على الرد لاى شخص على اى استفسار فى تخصصنا

9-راى المتواضع بان الهندسه القيميه هى البند الاهم للمهندس المصمم عند التصميم مع امان المبنى
قال لى دكتور وانا طالب
المقاول ممكن يصمم ويبنى منزل بمصر ب 100 دولار ويكون امان
اما المهندس فيبنى نفس البيت ب 10 دولار وبمعدل امان اكبر عفوا لاستخدام لفظ دولار ولاكنه نفس اللفظ النطقه الدكتور
اما التحكيم الهندسى فهذا من الاشياء المهمه جدا لتحديد مسؤوليات الاطراف المتعاقده والمختلفه فى هذا المجال
ويجب ان يكون المحكم من اهل الخبره والضمير حتى يكون الحكم لوجه الله

10-اتطرق اولا الى عدد سنوات خبرته ومن هذه النقطه احدد اسئلتى لهبعد معرفة عدد سنوات الخبره اتصفح المشاريع التى تعامل معها وهل حدث تدرج لحجم ولاهميه المشاريع مع زيدة سنوات الخبره ام لاء
ثانيا طبيعة المشاريع وتنوعها لمعرفه بمدى خبراته فى اى مجال وان تكون متنوعه
اخيرا انا لاعترف بان المهندس المدنى يوجد مهندس تصميم واخر مهندس تنفيذ انا باعتبر هذا هو عيب مهنى فى هذان المهندسان كلاهما عنده نقص ما فى الخبرات الهندسيه

11-تحديث الاكواد العالميه من الاشياء الجميله جدا وفى غاية الاشتياق لها
واكيد كل فتره يحدث تعديل وهذا دائما للاصح والافضل اكيد ويجب على كل مهندس ان يكون دائما مطلع على ماهوجديد بالبحاث العلميه المفيده

اشكر اخى المهندس سامر على استضافتى وارجو ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم بى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ابونور سمور (23 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورين على المقابلات


----------



## مهندسة رضى (23 أغسطس 2008)

samersss قال:


> (يمكن لاي احد من الاعضاء المشاركة بطرح الاسئله العامة ........ )
> 
> مع تحياتي
> سامر


 
_ممكن يا بشمهندس سامر نعرف اذا كان ضيف اللقاء من مصر او من خارج مصر_

_مهندس رزق حجاوى _

_مهندس حسان 2 _

_مهندس عبد العزيز الجمل _


----------



## حسان2 (23 أغسطس 2008)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> _ممكن يا بشمهندس سامر نعرف اذا كان ضيف اللقاء من مصر او من خارج مصر_
> 
> _مهندس حسان 2 _
> 
> ...


----------



## str (23 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
طلب من الاخ صاحب الموضوع الاخ العزيز سامر
كيف حالك يا اخي العزيز ولي طلب وهو 
نريد منك ان تسال نفسك نفس الاسئلة التي تسألها في اللقاءات السابقة مع المهندس حسان والمهندس عبد العزيز الجمل والمهندس رزق حجاوي 
وكذلك اللقاء مع المهندس الكبير ابو بكر المشرف على هذا المنتدى
واتمنى ان تزيد من الاسئلة الشخصية للمهندسين اكثر مثلا العمر والبلد والجامعة التي درس بها 
وشكرا جزيلا لك على الموضوع الرائع 
اخوك str


----------



## عبد الرحمن رزق (23 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
نتمى المزيد من اللقاءات مع الاخوة المهندسين


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (23 أغسطس 2008)

> [_مهندس حسان 2 _





> واذا اعتبرنا أن للهندسة تاريخا حديثا ابتدأ مع استعمال الكومبيوترات والآلات الحاسبة فيها وأن ما قبلها تاريخ مختلف, فانا قادم من وراء التاريخ , من عصر اللوغاريتمات والمسطرة المنزلقة "ربما معظم الأخوات والأخوة لم يسمعو بها" وعصر "الترلين" وورق الكانسون, وزمن البحث شهورا طويلة للحصول على صورة كتيب في الهندسة المدنية


 

م.حسان / اخي الفاضل ,, لا اعلم ما هو سبب ردك هنا .... ولكن اي نعم انا معك في حينها لنستنتج جيب الزاوية او جتاها ... كنا نحتاج الى ساعة ما بين التصفح في دفاترها وكذلك الامر للوغاريتمات .. وغيرها ,, 
وكذلك الامر بخصوص توفر الكتب ,,, اذكر انه في كل نهاية اسبوع كنت اخصص يوم كامل للبحث في المكاتب العامة عن معلومة في كتاب ما .. وان لم يكن ممكن استعارته كنت اجلس ما بين الكتب لساعات وساعات ... 
انا هنا لا اقلل من الفائدة العظيمة للكمبيوتر والانترنت الا اني احن لتلك الايام .


----------



## حسان2 (23 أغسطس 2008)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> م.حسان / اخي الفاضل ,, لا اعلم ما هو سبب ردك هنا .... ولكن اي نعم انا معك في حينها لنستنتج جيب الزاوية او جتاها ... كنا نحتاج الى ساعة ما بين التصفح في دفاترها وكذلك الامر للوغاريتمات .. وغيرها ,,
> وكذلك الامر بخصوص توفر الكتب ,,, اذكر انه في كل نهاية اسبوع كنت اخصص يوم كامل للبحث في المكاتب العامة عن معلومة في كتاب ما .. وان لم يكن ممكن استعارته كنت اجلس ما بين الكتب لساعات وساعات ...
> انا هنا لا اقلل من الفائدة العظيمة للكمبيوتر والانترنت الا اني احن لتلك الايام .



أخي الكريم محمد زايد
أشكرك وأشعر معك, تلك الأيام على الرغم أنها أصعب ولكنها كانت كما تقول ذات طم ورائحة ولون. ربما نفس الحنين اللذي يشدك شدني فجاة لذكرها. لا أعرف اذا كنت قد استعملت المسطرة المنزلقة؟ فأنا ما زلت أحتفظ بها حتى الان كذكرى, هل تصدق أننا كنا نجري الحسابات عن طريقها أسرع من الآلة الحاسبة؟ الحاجة أم الاختراع
لك تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (23 أغسطس 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> أخي الكريم محمد زايد
> أشكرك وأشعر معك, تلك الأيام على الرغم أنها أصعب ولكنها كانت كما تقول ذات طم ورائحة ولون. ربما نفس الحنين اللذي يشدك شدني فجاة لذكرها. لا أعرف اذا كنت قد استعملت المسطرة المنزلقة؟ فأنا ما زلت أحتفظ بها حتى الان كذكرى, هل تصدق أننا كنا نجري الحسابات عن طريقها أسرع من الآلة الحاسبة؟ الحاجة أم الاختراع
> لك تحياتي وتقديري


 
اخي العزيز م.حسان ,,, وكيف لا بالطبع استخدمنا تلك المساطر وهل كان هنالك غيرها وورق الزبدة ... فقد كنا نضيع نصف وقتنا في المرسم في البدايات لتثبيت المسطرة والورقة بطريقة ظبط الزوايا على المرسم المائل .


----------



## حسان2 (23 أغسطس 2008)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> اخي العزيز م.حسان ,,, وكيف لا بالطبع استخدمنا تلك المساطر وهل كان هنالك غيرها وورق الزبدة ... فقد كنا نضيع نصف وقتنا في المرسم في البدايات لتثبيت المسطرة والورقة بطريقة ظبط الزوايا على المرسم المائل .


أخي الكريم محمد زايد
ربما لم أوضح مقصدي جيدا, فأنا قصدت بالمسطرة المنزلقة, "الحاسبة" المسطرة التي كانت تستعمل في زمننا "قبل ظهور الآلة الحاسبة" لاجراء الحسابات من جمع وطرح وضرب وقسمة وكانت تتألف من جزئين ثابتين وجزئين متحركين, عليك استعمال الأحزاء الأربعة واجراء حركتين على المتحركة لتقوم بعملية حسابية واحدة
أما المسطرة المنزلقة على المراسم فحدث ولا حرج, والترلين اللذي كان يحتاج كل مرة لبضعة دقائق لتعيير سماكة الخط , واذا أمال الطالب يده أكثر من اللازم ينسال الحبر على الورق وعليه اعادة رسم اللوحة من جديد. انها لا شك أيام ذات طعم مختلف ولكننا لا نستطيع أن ننكر فوائد التكنولوجيا الحالية وما اتاحته من امكانيات خيالية


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (23 أغسطس 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> أخي الكريم محمد زايد
> ربما لم أوضح مقصدي جيدا, فأنا قصدت بالمسطرة المنزلقة, "الحاسبة" المسطرة التي كانت تستعمل في زمننا "قبل ظهور الآلة الحاسبة" لاجراء الحسابات من جمع وطرح وضرب وقسمة وكانت تتألف من جزئين ثابتين وجزئين متحركين, عليك استعمال الأحزاء الأربعة واجراء حركتين على المتحركة لتقوم بعملية حسابية واحدة
> أما المسطرة المنزلقة على المراسم فحدث ولا حرج, والترلين اللذي كان يحتاج كل مرة لبضعة دقائق لتعيير سماكة الخط , واذا أمال الطالب يده أكثر من اللازم ينسال الحبر على الورق وعليه اعادة رسم اللوحة من جديد. انها لا شك أيام ذات طعم مختلف ولكننا لا نستطيع أن ننكر فوائد التكنولوجيا الحالية وما اتاحته من امكانيات خيالية


 
شكرا على التوضيح م.حسان بالفعل انا قصدت الثانية اما الاولى فلم اكن محظوظا باستخدامها ...


----------



## Abo Fares (23 أغسطس 2008)

أهلاً م. حسان، م. محمد زايد.. 

ربما أنا لم أستخدم هذه المسطرة، وأيضاً فقد درست في ظل التكنولوجيا المتطورة، ولكني سمعت عن هذه المسطرة وغيرها من مشاكل الدراسة سابقاً من والدي (هو أيضاً مهندس مدني).. فعلاً هو يمتلك حتى الآن هذه المسطرة التي فيها امكانية عمل عدة حركات تمكننا من الحساب، وأيضاً حدثني عن الحسابات باستخدام اللوغاريتمات وما إلى ذلك.. وأيضاً أذكر الرسم الهندسي الذي كان يقتصر على الرسم باستخدام طاولة الرسم ومسطرة T والمثلثات، طبعاً استخدمتها أنا في الجامعة، ولكن استخدامي لها كان فقط كاستخدامنا عقولنا في الحسابات بالرغم من وجود الآلة الحاسبة.. وأما الذي سمعت عنه سماعاً فقط هو الترلين، وقد حدثني والدي بأن الرسم من خلاله كان صعباً نوعاً ما، وحادثة ذكرها لي عن ذلك وهي عند بداية ظهور أقلام التحبير الروترينغ، استخدمها أحد المهندسين في الجامعة آنذاك ولكن دكتور المادة قام بكسر القلم، لا أعرف إن كان ذلك من أجل خلق تكافؤ الفرص بين الطلبة، أو من أجل التعلم على الترلين بشكل جيد..

شكراً لكم جميعاً.. فعلاً موضوع جيد م. سامر، أشكرك وأحيي كل من المهندسين الذي تم التعارف عليهم م. رزق، م. حسان، م. عبد العزيز..

تقبلوا تحيــــــــاتي..


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للجميع على هذا النقاش الذي يعود بالذكريات لزمن ........طويـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل فقد عادة الذاكرة عندما دخلت كلية الهندسة المدنية في جامعة دمشق عام 1978 ودخلنا مختبر الفيزياء حيث كانت المسطرة المعلقة فوق اللوح وهي قريبا بطول الواجهة ( علام اظن بحدود 4 متر) وعليها ارقام فعندما سألت عنها قالوا هذه هي المسطره الحاسبة وهي غير مقررة عليكم هذه السنه حيث سيسمح بادخال الالات الحاسبة Casio للمحاضرات والامتحانات .
وعندما وصلنا للسنه الثلاثة ظهرت الالة الحاسبة المبرمجة والتي كنا من خلالها من خلال استخدام لغة Basic في برمجة هذه الاله وكنا نحل عليها المعادلات الثلاثية ونبرجم عليها معدلات التصميم للاعمدة والاساسات والجسور المستمرة وللعلم فقد كانت تمنع هذه الاله في الامتحانات لانها كانت متوفرة لدى عدد قلبل من الطلاب .
وعندما وصلنا السنه الخامسة تم ادخال الكمبيوتر المركزي في قاعة خاصة ذات مواصفات خاصة بالتكييف والنظافة وكنا فقط العمل على الكي بورد والشاشة امامنا ام الجهاز نفس والطابعة فقد كان خلف الزجاج ولا يسمح لاي شخص بالدخول سوا الدكتور وكنا نستخدم في ايامها لغة Basic وللعلم فقط فقد كان لي اخ يدرس في الجامعة الاردنية وكان ايامها يستخدم لغة Fortran للبرمجة وتكون على كروت خاصة مثقبة Punched Card
اما الان فقد تغيرت الاحوال .............؟.
مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (23 أغسطس 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> وعندما وصلنا السنه الخامسة تم ادخال الكمبيوتر المركزي في قاعة خاصة ذات مواصفات خاصة بالتكييف والنظافة وكنا فقط العمل على الكي بورد والشاشة امامنا ام الجهاز نفس والطابعة فقد كان خلف الزجاج ولا يسمح لاي شخص بالدخول سوا الدكتور وكنا نستخدم في ايامها لغة Basic وللعلم فقط فقد كان لي اخ يدرس في الجامعة الاردنية وكان ايامها يستخدم لغة Fortran للبرمجة وتكون على كروت خاصة مثقبة Punched Card
> اما الان فقد تغيرت الاحوال .............؟.
> مع تحياتي للجميع
> م. رزق حجاوي


 
مع ان هنالك عقد من الزمان بيننا .. الى ان مواد الكمبيوتر هي نفسها ,,, فقد كان كما تفضلت كمبيوتر مركزي في قاعة خاصة وفقط لوحة المفاتيح امام بعضنا .. وبالفعل درسنا الفورتران والبيسك وبحدود ضيقة ..


----------



## samersss (23 أغسطس 2008)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله استاذنا عبد العزيز الجمل
جمعت هوايات المهندس رزق والمهندس حسان....

شكرا لرئيس قسم الهندسة المعمارية الذي جعلك بعد هذه السنين من ابرز الاعضاء والمشاركين بقسم الهندسة المدنية 

والله موقف مشروع تخرجك موقف صعب للغايه 
لكن الحمد لله انها مرت على خير وسلام


جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا عبد العزيز الجمل على سعه صدرك 
وتقبل فائق التحيه والتقدير 

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## samersss (23 أغسطس 2008)

الاخوة
gharebaldar - المهندس محي - ahmad civil - حسام يونس -ابو نور - محمد زايد -ابو الحلول -str- عبد الرحمن رزق 

شكرا لمروركم الكريم 

وبالنسبة للمهندس ابو بكر سيكون هو مسك الختام ....
لكن الاسئله ستكون مضاعفه 

فعلا مايتحدث به الاساتذه مهندس رزق والمهندس حسان والمهندس عبد العزيز 
الهندسة المدنيه ليست ساب او ايتابز فقط ...
يكفي البحث عن معلومة او كتاب لمده اشهر ...
ويوجد العديد من الاخوة يستصعب عمل بحث بالملتقى عن المعلومة التي يريدها 

مازال يوجد بالملتقى العديد من الجواهر 
لم نقابل حتى الان سوى ثلاثة منهم فقط .....

وللحديث بقيه 

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## samersss (23 أغسطس 2008)

نتابع الان مع المهندس القدير محمد زايد

نفس الاسئله تقريبا الموجهه الى الاساتذه الكرام الله يعينك علينا....

الاسئله عامه جدا اخي الفاضل لك حريه الاجابه على ما شئت وترك ماشئت 

بسم الله نبدا


1- ما هي هوايات المهندس محمد زايد؟
- ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس محمد زايد ؟؟
- ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس محمد زايد للانترنت يوميا ؟؟وهل يؤثر استخدام الانترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية ؟؟

2- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟
وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟

3-ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟
وما هي اثقلها ؟؟

4- ما هو مشروعك تخرجك ؟ هل من موقف معين حدث اثناء المناقشه تود ان تسرده لنا ؟؟

5-للهندسة المدنية اقسام عديده - ما هو اكثر قسم تعاملت معه بالحياه العمليه ؟؟هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنى ان تعمل به لكن لم توافيك الفرصه ؟؟ما هو ؟؟

6- برايك : هل يوجد مشروع مثالي -تصميم مثالي - تنفيذ المخططات على الواقع 100% بدون تغيرات فنية- بدون تاخير جدول زمني- بدون مشاكل دفعات ؟؟ وهل يمكن تحقيق ذلك ؟؟

7- برايك : ان يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاما ام من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟

8-ما هي نصاحئك 
1- لدارسي الهندسة المدنية
2 -للمهندسين اقل من 10 سنوات خبرة
3 - للمهندسين اكثر من 10 سنوات خبرة 

- ماهي نظرة المهندس محمد زايد للكل من 

الهندسة القيمية 
التحكيم الهندسي 

وهل من الممكن انجاز اي مشروع دون التطرق لهذه التخصصات ؟

10- عندما يقوم المهندس محمد زايد بعمل مقابله مع مهندس متقدم لوظيفة 
ما هي الاساسيات التي على ضوئها يحدد القبول او الرفض لهذا المهندس ؟؟ وماهي الاسئله التي يستخدمها المهندس حسان لتقييم المهندس المتقدم لطلب الوظيفة ..؟؟


11-برايك هل يجب ان يكون مدير المشروع الهندسي مهندسا مدنيا ...؟؟ وما هي الامور التي يجب توفرها بمدير المشروع الناجح ؟؟....

12-اخر سؤال :- 
من خلال خبرتك الطويله بالعلوم الهندسية - هل تجد تحديث الكودات ما بين كل فترة وفترة امرا مجزيا او مفيدا ام انه يسبب مشاكل للمهندسين ؟؟
فمثلا حتى الان تجد العديد من المهندسين يستخدمون Ubc97 وعمره 11 عاما
وصدر العديد من النسخ المحدثة للaci و Ibc خلال نفس الفترة ....


(يمكن لاي احد من الاعضاء المشاركة بطرح الاسئله العامة ........ )

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## مهندسة رضى (23 أغسطس 2008)

str قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> طلب من الاخ صاحب الموضوع الاخ العزيز سامر
> كيف حالك يا اخي العزيز ولي طلب وهو
> نريد منك ان تسال نفسك نفس الاسئلة التي تسألها في اللقاءات السابقة مع المهندس حسان والمهندس عبد العزيز الجمل والمهندس رزق حجاوي
> ...


 
_انا بتفق معااااااااااااك_

_وبجد زكرياتكم جميله ومممتعه......................_

_وبشكركم على سعه صدوركم لتقبل الاقتراحات _

_سلامى للجميع .............._

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_


----------



## حسان2 (23 أغسطس 2008)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> مع ان هنالك عقد من الزمان بيننا .. الى ان مواد الكمبيوتر هي نفسها ,,, فقد كان كما تفضلت كمبيوتر مركزي في قاعة خاصة وفقط لوحة المفاتيح امام بعضنا .. وبالفعل درسنا الفورتران والبيسك وبحدود ضيقة ..



يبدو أنني الوحيد اللذي استعمل المسطرة الحاسبة هنا, أول مرة رايت فيها آلة حاسبة كان بعد تخرجي بعدة سنوات والكومبيوتر بعدها بسنوات طويلة أخرى


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (24 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا اعمل بشركة ارابتك الاماراتيه وموجود الان بكراتشى بباكستان لمتابعة احد المشاريع الخاصه بالشركه
عبدالعزيزالجمل


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (24 أغسطس 2008)

موضع رائع وفكرته جميله


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (24 أغسطس 2008)

> نتابع الان مع المهندس القدير محمد زايد
> 
> نفس الاسئله تقريبا الموجهه الى الاساتذه الكرام الله يعينك علينا....
> 
> ...


 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته** / *​ 
*بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على خير خلق الله سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصبه وسلم... وبعد...*​ 
*لا ادري أأفرح في وضع اسمي مع كوكبة النجوم التي سبقت والتي ستلحق أم اكتئب خشية المقارنة بهم ... *​ 
*وكأنك م.سامر وضعتني أمام تقييم علني للذات .... فهو أشبه بالامتحان الذي لا مفر منه وما لي سوي الإجابة عليه تقديرا" لثقة هذا الملتقي الحبيب وتقديره لي . *​ 
*وقبل ان ابدأ لا بد من كلمة شكر أوجهها لهذا المنتدى الرائع على لقب التميز الذي منحته منذ أيام ومن ثم هذا التقدير .. والذي أدعو الله العلي القدير ان يعينني على ان أوفي هذا المنتدى وأعضائه حقه .*​ 






> 1- ما هي هوايات المهندس محمد زايد؟


 

*هل هي المصادفة أم أنها صفات مشتركة لكل مهندس مدني والله لا اعلم ولكنه واقع الحال اغلب هواياتي مشتركة مع ما تم ذكره من إخواني أعلاه . *​ 
*1- **الشطرنج / فلي فيها صولات وجولات منذ نعومة أظافري مما أهلني لأنافس في البطولات المحلية على مستوى المملكة ( الأردن ) لفترات عديدة ,, ومن ثم في مراحل الدراسة الجامعية .... ولكن للأسف لا أجد في هذه الأوقات من أبث له سري في هذه اللعبة ,, وأعوض ذلك أحيانا في اللعب مع جهاز الكمبيوتر ومن ثم بمراجعة المباريات الشهيرة لأبطال العالم السابقين أمثال كاربوف وسباسكي وغيرهم ....*​ 
*2- **لعبة كرة القدم / وهي هواية أمارسها اسبوعيا" ...... هذا مع حرصي على متابعة المباريات الدولية خصوصا دوري أبطال أوروبا للأندية ... والدوري الاسباني . *​ 
*3- **لعبة تنس الطاولة ,,, والذي خضت معها بعض البطولات أثناء مراحل الدراسة الأولية .... وما زلت أمارسها بين الفينة والفينة . *​ 
*4- **اعشق السفر لما فيه من متعة التعرف على حضارات مختلفة وثقافات متنوعة بالاضافة الى ما يمنحني اياه من التمتع بكنوز الطبيعة ,,, فقد سافرت الى الكثير ( مصر,سوريا, السعودية , عمان , قطر, الهند , تركيا , أمريكا ,,كندا .. ) .*​ 




> - ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس محمد زايد ؟؟


*لأكن صريحا لست مميزا في هذا الأمر بحكم تاريخ عملي الذي أمضيته ما بين التنفيذ والإدارة .. بعيدا عن التصميم ... فكنت احرص على التركيز فيما يخدم الغايات الوظيفية : *

*1- **اكسل**excel *
*2- **وورد**Microsoft word*
*3- **- **بريمافيرا** primavera*
*4- **الاتوكاد بمستوى يؤهلني فقط لمتابعة أمور العمل . *
*5- بالاضافة الى بعض البارمج التصميمة التي الجا اليها في حدود ضيقة . *​ 






> ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس محمد زايد للانترنت يوميا ؟؟


 
*وظيفتي الإدارية حاليا" تمنحني الفرصة للتواصل مع هذه الشبكة لأوقات طويلة ما يؤهلني لاستهلاك قريب الثلاث ساعات يوميا أثناء الدوام الطويل نسبيا (11 ساعات تقريبا ) عداك عن بعض الأحيان التي اخلو فيها مع نفسي في المنزل ..*​ 
*



وهل يؤثر استخدام الانترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 
*بحكم عملي وواقع الحال لا امتلك علاقات كثيرة خارج نطاق العمل بل تكاد شحيحة .... ولكن بفضل هذه الشبكة وهذا الملتقى المميز اجد نفسي مرتبط مع زملاء وأصدقاء بوثاق شديد , بالرغم من جهلي لملامحهم إلا أني اشعر في كل مرة أحاورهم فيها وكأنهم ماثلين أمامي حتى أنني قد رسمت ملامحهم في مخيلتي .*​ 
*ولا أخفيك سرا انه في بعض الأحيان افقد التوازن بحيث يؤثر استخدامي للنت على تواجدي مع أهل بيتي إلا أنني ما البث ان أعوضهم عن ذلك ما أمكن .*​ 




> - ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟


 

*السبب الرئيسي في اختيار هذا القسم بالذات هو والدي جزاه الله كل الخير وبارك الله لي فيه ..*
*ففي مرحلة ما قبل الجامعة من الصعب تحديد مسار معين تتخذه ,,,, *
*ولكن هنالك معطيات ,, فقد كان جليا تميزي في المواد العلمية وبالذات الرياضيات ... *​ 
*إلا ان القصة جاءت كالأتي / لي عم يمتلك مؤسسة مقاولات وله ابن يكبرني ويكبر اخوتي قد تخصص في هذا القسم ومن ثم تخرج وعمل مع والده ,,, ووفقهم الله في عملهم ...*
*مما جعل من هذا التخصص حلم لوالدي ,,, ولي اثنان من الإخوة يكبرونني الأول أصر على دراسة الهندسة الكهربائية خلاف لرأي والدي ,,, والثاني , درس الطب ,,, وجاء دوري ,, وبعد ان انتسبت لكلية الطب ( قمت بإتمام عملية التسجيل في بلد عربي شقيق ) ظهر اسمي من ضمن الموافق عليهم في كلية الهندسة في بلدي . وما كان مني وبتشجيع من والدي إلا ان انتسبت لها تاركا الطب ورائي .. واحمد الله على ذلك . *​ 




> وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟


*وان عاد بي الزمان وعاد وان خيرت مئات المرات ومئات ,, ما اخترت غير الهندسة المدنية تخصص لي .. فما لبثت ان أدركت ومنذ سنين دراستي لها أنها معشوقتي وهوسي ورفاهيتي . ولن استطيع تخيل نفس بغيرها أبدا . *



يتبع ...


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (24 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا مهندس سامر على مجاملتك الرقيقه فى ردك على رسالتى


----------



## aalmasri (24 أغسطس 2008)

متابعين بشوق


----------



## samersss (24 أغسطس 2008)

حياك الله استاذنا عبد العزيز 
هذا اقل ما ياقل بحقك 

الاخ Almasri 
شكرا لمرورك الكريم

استاذنا حسان
يعطيك الصحه والعافيه يارب ...

بالتقريب انت مواليد 1945 ميلادي او قبل ذلك صحيح ؟؟..

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## حسان2 (24 أغسطس 2008)

samersss قال:


> حياك الله استاذنا عبد العزيز
> هذا اقل ما ياقل بحقك
> 
> الاخ Almasri
> ...



أخي الكريم samersss 
أنا من مواليد 1950 وانتسبت الى كلية الهندسة في جامعة دمشق عام 1968 وتخرجت منها عام 1973


----------



## حسان2 (24 أغسطس 2008)

ومن الجدير بالذكر أنني أول مرة رأيت آلة حاسبة في أسواق دمشق كان عام 1975 وأول آلة حاسبة اشتريتها كانت تقوم بالعمليات الأربعة فقط ودفعت فيها راتبي عن شهرين, وأول مرة رأيت جهاز كومبيوتر"ولم أعمل عليه وقتها وانما كان يعمل عليه خبير أجنبي من ضمن مجموعة العمل التي كانت تعمل باشرافي حينها" كان عام 1983


----------



## Abo Fares (24 أغسطس 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> أخي الكريم Samersss
> أنا من مواليد 1950 وانتسبت الى كلية الهندسة في جامعة دمشق عام 1968 وتخرجت منها عام 1973


 
الله يعطيك طولة العمر م. حسان ويباركلنا فيك.. 

حقيقة نعتز بأمثالك من المهندسين العرب أولاً والسوريين ثانياً المخضرمين في العديد من المجالات.. بارك الله بك ونفع بك..

مع فائق احترامي وتقديري..


----------



## Abo Fares (24 أغسطس 2008)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته** / *​
> 
> *بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على خير خلق الله سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصبه وسلم... وبعد...*​
> *لا ادري أأفرح في وضع اسمي مع كوكبة النجوم التي سبقت والتي ستلحق أم اكتئب خشية المقارنة بهم ... *​
> ...


 
مبارك التميز م. محمد زايد.. فعلاً تستحق ذلك عن جدارة..

ما شاء الله حولك تجمع بين العمل والحياة الاجتماعية، هذا ما أحبه أنا فعلاً، فلا أفضل أن يطغى أحد الجانبين على الآخر فلكل دوره الأساسي في هذه الحياة..

ولكن المفاجأة بالنسبة لي هي أني كنت أعتقد أنك سوري، وإنما الحقيقة أنك أردني.. ولكن في النهاية أنت عربي عربي عربي..

ننتظر التتمة بشوق

تقبل تحيـــــــــــاتي


----------



## حسان2 (24 أغسطس 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> الله يعطيك طولة العمر م. حسان ويباركلنا فيك..
> 
> حقيقة نعتز بأمثالك من المهندسين العرب أولاً والسوريين ثانياً المخضرمين في العديد من المجالات.. بارك الله بك ونفع بك..
> 
> مع فائق احترامي وتقديري..


شكرا أخي أبو الحلول. لك تقديري وامتناني


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (24 أغسطس 2008)

> -ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟


 
*والله أجد من الصعب الاختيار بينها فاغلبها حلوة المذاق .... ولكني وعلى مدار سنين الدراسة بالتدرج كنت استمتع في مادة حساب الكميات ,, كما وقد كنت مميزا في ميكانيكا التربة ,, ومن ثم مواد المساحة وبعد ذلك مواد التحليل الإنشائي وتصميم المنشات الخرسانية والمعدنية . *​ 



> وما هي اثقلها ؟؟


 
*أثقلها / مواد الرسم الهندسي والوصفية .. بما يخص التخصص أما بشكل عام فمواد الحفظ والتي غالبا ما كانت متطلبات عامة ,,, فقد كنت امقتها .. والظريف بالأمر أنني حين يتملكني الشعور بالملل من دراسة تلك المواد أجد نفسي تلقائيا لجأت الى إحدى المسائل الهندسية وشرعت بحلها على سبيل الترفيه لا غير . *​ 



> ما هو مشروعك تخرجك ؟


*مشروع تخرجي : *
*هو تصميم جسر خرساني ( **Concrete Bridge **) ( كوبري ) مستند على جدران **Abutments **.. أربع مسارب بطول 100 متر وارتفاع 20 متر .. *​ 
*وقد كان مشروع متعدد الغايات ففيه : *
*-** يتم تصميم الجدران الخرسانية على كلا الجانبين **Abutments** على أنها جدران استنادية **cantilever type **معرضة لأحمال جانبية من التربة وأحمال راسية من الجسر ... مع الأساسات الخاصة بها . *
*- **وفيه الأعمدة الوسطية ,, وما لها من أسس تصميم مختلفة نظرا لارتفاعها وكبر الأحمال عليها . *
*وتصميم عناصر الجسر الرئيسية **Main Girders **والجسور الثانوية وما يتبعها من شروط تصميمية خاصة .. *
*- **بالاضافة الى البلاطات الخرسانية الجانبية الرابطة للطريق الإسفلتي **the approach slab *​ 



> هل من موقف معين حدث اثناء المناقشه تود ان تسرده لنا ؟؟


 

*موقف معين نعم هنالك / ففي السنة التي سبقت تخرجي كان لي صديق في السنة الأخيرة وقبل موعد مناقشة مشروعه بأيام ,,, تحاورنا معا" بهدف المراجعة وتوقع الأسئلة .... وبالفعل أثناء المناقشة وجهت له إحدى الاستفسارات التي توقعتها ,,,وكانت الإجابة مردها الى احد بنود الكود الأمريكي ( والذي كنت متمكنا منه جيدا ) *
*إلا انه نسي المعلومة الأساسية التي تدله على باقي الإجابة ,,, فما كان مني إلا ان كتبنها بخط كبير من خلف الدكاترة ورفعتها ليراها وبالفعل أول ما رآها تذكرها وأتم الإجابة ,,, وحصل إثناءها على اعلى الدرجات من بين زملائه ... *​ 
*إلا ان احد دكاترتي الأعزاء قد رأى ما فعلت ولم يعلق ( وهذا الدكتور تربطني به علاقة جيدة للان ) .... *​*وحين جاء موعد مناقشتي بعد عام كامل من تلك الحادثة حضر نفس الدكتور باللجنة ,,, ومن بين الأسئلة التي وجهت لي سؤال يحمل نفس إجابة السؤال الذي وجه لزميلي سابقا " .. وقد تعمد الدكتور بتوجيهه إلي على سبيل المزاح والتذكير بما حدث ... ... أما الغريب هو إني لم أتمكن من الإجابة عليه وكأن الكود الذي اشتهرت بتمكني منه مسح من راسي وذاكرتي ,,فأجاب الدكتور قائلا وضاحكا" " الجزاء من جنس العمل " .... إلا ان اللجنة تفهمت الأمر ووضعت لي درجات جيدة بناء على توصيات من دكاترتي الأعزاء .*





> للهندسة المدنية اقسام عديده - ما هو اكثر قسم تعاملت معه بالحياه العمليه ؟


 
*في حياتي العملية والتي قضيتها ا في الإمارات / أمضيت الستة أشهر الأولى منها حائرا" ما بين وظيفتين لم اقتنع بهما ( وسآتي على ذكرهما في الأجوبة القادمة ) وباقي سنين خيرتي أمضيتهم في مجال التنفيذ ... *
*كالتالي / *
*الثلاث سنوات الأولى : قد بدأتها بمهندس موقع لمشروع مركز تسوق , ومن ثم مبنى من 8 طوابق ومن ثم مهندس مشروع لمبنى مكون من 15 طابق وقد كان مميز بالفعل لما فيه من إبداعات معمارية ..*​ 
*وبعد ذلك عزمت على الاستقلال بتأسيس شركة مقاولات مع احد الأصدقاء .... إلا أنني قد خططت لذلك منذ بداية تنفيذي للمشروع الأخير ,, وكنت احرص على الاستفادة من كل ساعة عمل في المشروع سواء من دراسة المخططات أو من التعاقدات مع مقاولي الباطن ,, وكذلك الأمر قمت بإعادة حساب الكميات للمشروع بالكامل ومقارنته مع الدراسة المقدمة ,,, عمقت علاقاتي مع الموردين ومقاولي الباطن ... درست بتأني مستندات التعاقد من الشروط والمواصفات وجداول الكميات ... حافظت على علاقة طيبة مع المكاتب الاستشارية المشرفة علينا .... وهكذا الى حين الانتهاء تقريبا من المشروع ... *​ 
*وبدأت في الشركة وحيدا" وتدرجت بها .. فعملت على تنفيذ الفلل والمساكن .. ومن ثم عملنا في مشروع طريق بين الجبال كمقاول باطن للأعمال الخرسانية والتي فيها الإنفاق الصغير والعبارات الكبيرة** ( **Culverts** ) ( اذكر ان إحداها بلغ طولها 500 متر ومنسوبها اسفل الطريق ب20 متر وقد أضاف هذا العمل الكثير لي شخصيا " وثقة أكثر بقدرة الشركة ... *
*فانتقلت بعدها الى تنفيذ مباني** متنوعة مثل فندق صغير ومباني من 5 ادوار ,,, وتنوعت أعمالنا ما بين المنشات المعدنية الكثيرة والمصانع ... وما بين المنشات الخاصة كالكسارات والتي فيها أنفاق ( **Tunnels**) وجدران استنا دية عديدة ... *
*وبعدها تركزت أعمالنا على المباني السكنية والتجارية ,,, ونفذنا الكثير منها وآخرها مشروع 23 طابق ... *​ 
*وقد حرصت خلال تلك الفترة على تدعيم الأسس الإدارية للشركة بتعيين موظفين وعمالة بشكل مرحلي حسب ما تدعيها الحاجة ... وكان هدفي بناء أساس قوي نقف عليه من كوادر بشرية ومعدات بناء ثقيلة كالروافع والحافلات ومعدات الحفر .. *
*فكما نرى تنوع عملي ما بين التنفيذ والشؤون الإدارية والتي تتطلب الكثير من الجهد والوقت والمعرفة حتى أنني أخذت دورات بالمحاسبة ,,,,وهذا كله لأتمكن من محاولة السيطرة على هذا الوضع . وما زلت أحاول وأحاول والله المستعان ... *​ 




> ؟هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنى ان تعمل به لكن لم توافيك الفرصه ؟؟ما هو ؟؟


 
حقيقة اسمع منذ مدة عن مشروع فندق سيقام باكمله تحت مياه البحر في دبي .. وقد شدني الموضوع حتى تمنيت لو مكنت من العمل به للاطلاع على احدث التقنيات والمعدات التي سيتم اللجوء اليها لتنفيذ هكذا موضوع .

يتبع


----------



## samersss (24 أغسطس 2008)

استاذنا القدير حسان
الله يعطيك الصحه وطوله العمر يارب
تقديري اخطأ بخمس سنوات عمرية
لكن لم يخطأ باضافه خمس سنوات لخبرتك وروح الشباب فيك 

المهندس محمد زايد
ماشاء الله عليك 

ترفع الاجابه من خلف الدكاتره
هههههههههههه

كنت بايعها


مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## mohy_y2003 (24 أغسطس 2008)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> *فكما نرى تنوع عملي ما بين التنفيذ والشؤون الإدارية والتي تتطلب الكثير من الجهد والوقت والمعرفة حتى أنني أخذت دورات بالمحاسبة ,,,,وهذا كله لأتمكن من محاولة السيطرة على هذا الوضع . وما زلت أحاول وأحاول والله المستعان ... *​


 
نسال الله العلي القدير ان يوفقك وييسر لك امرك ويعينك علي هذا الوضع ... انه علي كل شئ قدير 

_م محيي الدين محمـــد_


----------



## إسلام علي (24 أغسطس 2008)

ما شاء الله رائع
الحقيقة رائع أن نتواصل معكم 
م محمد أن أيضاً محترف تنس طاولة ودربت محمد أخي وهو صغير 
ولما دخل الجامعة كان بينافس على بطولة الجمهورية !! 
وأيضاً ألعب جيداً مدافع أو في وسط الملعب بالنسبة لكرة القدم 
وكنت لعيب شطرنج بس سمعت انه مكروه شرعا ً فتركته ​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (25 أغسطس 2008)

samersss قال:


> استاذنا القدير حسان
> الله يعطيك الصحه وطوله العمر يارب
> تقديري اخطأ بخمس سنوات عمرية
> لكن لم يخطأ باضافه خمس سنوات لخبرتك وروح الشباب فيك
> ...


 
الى المهندس حسان المحترم / 
بالفعل مهندس حسان بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا عن كل ما تقدمه لنا وحفظك الله ورعاك .. 
.......

م.سامر / لا لم اكن بايعها ههههه ,,, بل الحمدالله كنت من المتفوقين جدا" ولكن عز علي نقاشي مع زميلي الامر الذي اظطرني لعمل ذلك ليس الا ,., ولقد جوزيت على ذلك لاحقا كما اشرت ..


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (25 أغسطس 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> نسال الله العلي القدير ان يوفقك وييسر لك امرك ويعينك علي هذا الوضع ... انه علي كل شئ قدير
> 
> _م محيي الدين محمـــد_


 
بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل م.محي وبانتظار معارك قادمة من ......!؟


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (25 أغسطس 2008)

bishr قال:


> ما شاء الله رائع
> 
> الحقيقة رائع أن نتواصل معكم
> م محمد أن أيضاً محترف تنس طاولة ودربت محمد أخي وهو صغير
> ...


 
تحياتي لك م.بشر وشكرا على التواصل / 
هذا ما قصدته في مقدمة مشاركتي ,, وكأن هنالك هوايات مشتركة بين كل اعضاء قسم الهندسة المدنية ...

بس الشطرنج مكروه شرعا " ولما ؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (25 أغسطس 2008)

اتابع اجوبتي على اسئلة مشرفنا العزيز المهندس سامر /​ 



> برايك : هل يوجد مشروع مثالي -تصميم مثالي - تنفيذ المخططات على الواقع 100% بدون تغيرات فنية- بدون تاخير جدول زمني- بدون مشاكل دفعات ؟؟ وهل يمكن تحقيق ذلك ؟؟


 


> تصميم مثالي -


 مع وجود مكاتب التصميم العالمية المحترفة .. اقول نعم من الممكن وجود تصميم مثالي ويتطلب الأمر بالاضافة الى مكتب التصميم المحترف ,, ان يكون مالك المشروع قادر على طرح جميع متطلباته ويملك صورة متكاملة عن الغاية من وراء مشروعه بحيث يتم التحاور والتناقش ومراجعة التصاميم المبدئية مرارا وتكرارا قبل وضع الصورة النهائية ,, وبتلك الحالة فقط اقول نعم من الممكن .




> تنفيذ المخططات على الواقع 100%بدون تغيرات فنية


 هنا الأمر مخلف قليلا حتى بوجود الشركات العملاقة ,فهذه النسبة تعنى الكمال في التنفيذ ,, الأمر الصعب تحقيقه, ولكن قد تقترب النسبة مع الشركات المحترفة الى هذه الحدود بتطبيق نظام الايزو ( كما أفاد الأستاذ حسان ) وبتواجد المكتب المشرف المحترف أيضا.



> بدون تاخير جدول زمني


أقول نعم من الممكن ذلك في حال تحقق التصميم المثالي ,, ووجود شركة التفيذ المحترفة ومكتب الإشراف المحترف أيضا" .. والتي من شانها دراسة المشروع قبل تنفيذه بالشكل المثالي ووضع الجدول الزمني المعتمد على الخبرة ودراسة الظروف المحيطة بالمشروع ... 




> بدون مشاكل دفعات


ولما لا ان توفر مالك للمشروع منظم وقوي ماديا " ... وان تم وضع وثائق العقد بشكل احترافي معتمدا" على نظام الفيدك وعلى ظروف المشروع الخاصة .​ 





> 7- برايك : ان يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاما ام من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟


بالطبع أفضل ان يستمر المهندس بخبرته في نفس المجال , ففي هذا الوضع سيجد نفسه يتطور في سلمه الوظيفي بشكل متواصل ,
ولو فرضنا انه بدء بالعمل في مجال التنفيذ ,, سيبدأ كمهندس موقع ( site eng) ومن ثم عندما يمتلك الخبرة سيفرض نفسه كمهندس مشروع ( project eng) .. وبعد ذلك ومع تمكنه من الخبرة الميدانية ودراسة وثائق العقد وإتقانه لقيادة كادر المشروع .. وفنون التخاطب مع المالك والمكتب الاستشاري ومقاولي الباطن ,,, يفرض نفسه أيضا " ليصبح مدير للمشروع ( project manager ) ... 
وبعدها ومع تواصله في هذا الحقل من المفروغ منه تواجده كمديرا" لعدة مشاريع( projects manager ) ,,, أو مدير منطقة ( Area Manager ) 




> أما من كل بستان زهرة /


فسيقول البعض انه بهذه الحالة يوسع معرفته الهندسية ويكون قادرا على الخوض في أي حقل من حقول العمل الهندسي ,,,,,,,,, وأنا أقول لا لن يمكنه ذلك و ان حصل على تلك الفرص لن يكون قادرا على فرض مركزه بالشكل الذي كان سيتحقق في الحالة الأولى .. ​ 
ولكن يجب التنويه هنا ,, قد يقرر المهندس ان ينتقل من حقل الى آخر إما لظروف مادية أو لأسباب شخصية ... ولكن عليه ان يحد قدر الإمكان من عدد التنقلات وان يستمر بالعمل في الحقل الواحد مدة كافية ليستوعبها ومن ثم محاولة تحديد تنقلاته بمجالات متقاربة ​ 


_يتبع ..._


----------



## إسلام علي (25 أغسطس 2008)

وجزاك الله خيراً والجميع م محمد زايد 
بالنسبة للشطرنج قول ابن تيمية رحمه الله (حبيبي ومفضلي هذا الشيخ الفهامة) لا أذكره مفصلاً الآن 
وما أذكره أنه ذهب للتحريم أو الكراهة (أيضاً لا أذكر للأسف)
ولكن ربما أرفع لحضرتك الفتوي بعد ان ابحث عنها وممكن تأخذ بقول من احل او أباح(إن وجد)
فكل أمرء شهيد على نفسه فربما اسباب تحريم ابن تيميه للعبة لم تتحق فيك وانهم كانوا يمارسونها في زمانه بشكل غير الآن 
ولكن التحري أفضل وإن صحت فتواه 
فمن تركك شيئاً لله .. عوضه الله خيراً منه
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (26 أغسطس 2008)

السؤال الثامن من اسئلة المشرف المهندس سامر

ملاحظة / اعذرني م.سامر على تجزئة مشاركتي وذلك لضيق الوقت 



> 8-ما هي نصاحئك
> 1- لدارسي الهندسة المدنية
> 2 -للمهندسين اقل من 10 سنوات خبرة
> 3 - للمهندسين اكثر من 10 سنوات خبرة


 



> اولا" لدارسي الهندسة المدنية


 
*1- **لا تصدق ما يقال ان المواد التي تدرس في الجامعة لا علاقة لها بما يتم فيما بعد في الحياة العملية . فان لم تبني لك أساس قوي أثناء الدراسة ,, ستجد نفسك تائها فيما بعد أو قد تنجح في واقعك العملي ولكن لن تكون أبدا" متميزا" في عملك .*
*2- **احرص على الاحتفاظ بكتبك ومذكراتك واحملها معك أينما كنت ( أو المهم منها ) فصدقني ستحتاج اليها يوما من الأيام . *
*3- **كن جادا دائما في التعاطي مع ما يدرس في هذه المرحلة . وإياك ان تتعاطى معها كمرحلة مارقة والمهم فيها هو النجاح فقط . !*
*4- **من الصعب معرفة المجال الذي ستعمل به لاحقا" ,, ولكن ان كنت متخصص بالهندسة الإنشائية أو ما يعادلها من تسميات ,, فاعلم ان سوق العمل في الغالب هو اما ان تكون في حقل التنفيذ أو في مجال التصميم ... وعليه : *
*- للتنفيذ / سيتطلب الأمر منك : معرفة جيدة بحساب الكميات ,, بمواد المساحة والعمل على الأجهزة الخاصة لها ,, بمواد ادارة المشاريع ( ان وجدت ) .. بمواد المختبرات سواء للخرسانة أو للتربة ... هذا بالاضافة الى معرفتك بمواد التصميم والتحليل الإنشائي والكودات .. *
*- للتصميم / عليك إتقان جميع مواد التصميم للمنشئات سواء الخرسانية منها أو المعدنية وبالتالي متطلبات هذه المواد من التحليل الإنشائي وغيرها ... مواد المختبرات ,,, وغيرها من المواد ذات العلاقة *​*5- **احرص على دراسة الكود المتبع عندك جيدا" .*
*6- **تعلم كيف تجد المعلومة من خلال المراجع ,, فلن أنسى قول دكتور درسنا جزاه الله خير ( نحن نعلمكم كيف ترجعون الى هذه الكتب لإيجاد معلومة ما ستحتاجونها في حياتكم العملية ولا نعلمكم ان تحفظوا كل ما نلقيه عليكم ) . *
*حاول ان يكون تدريبك الميداني بشكل جاد تستفيد منه في الفترات اللاحقة لتخرجك*





> ثانيا" / للمهندسين اقل من 10 سنوات خبرة


 
*1- **اعمل جهدك على ان تبدأ بداية تمنحك الخبرة ولا تنظر الى المردود المادي في أول حياتك العملية بل المهم هو ما تجنيه من الخبرة فصدقني هي رصيدك المدخر في مسيرة حياتك العملية .وحاول ان ترسم هدفك وتركز عليه ومن ثم تسعى اليه بجعله امام ناظريك دائما". *
*2- **اعلم ان في سنين مسيرتك الأولى لن تجد حرجا في السؤال الى من هم أكثر منك خبرة من المهندسين ,, فاستفد قدر المستطاع من هذه الخاصية وكن لحوحا في طلب المعلومة ,,, ولا تخجل أبدا من ذلك فهي من أسرع الطرق لاكتساب الخبرة العملية .*
*3- **إياك والتعالي أو الكبر فهي من أسوأ الخصال التي ستبعد من حولك عنك ولن يفيدوك ولو بذرة ,, وتعلم آداب الحوار مع محيط عملك فبذلك فقط ستكون أنت الرابح دائما"*
*4- **كن حذرا في التعامل مع من هم اقل درجة منك في موقع العمل فلا تقلل من احترامهم ولا تظهر لهم جهلك وضعفك ,,, وبذلك سيعطونك دون ان يعلموا حتى بذلك *
*5- **إياك ان تفصل ما بين ما اكتسبته في دراستك وبين الحياة العملية التي تعيش , بحجة ان هذا شان وهذا شان آخر .. وأصر على رأيك دائما ما دمت مستند على مراجع موثوق منها . *​ 
*6- **اعمل بتركيز واستفد من كل يوم عمل . وإياك والتخاذل ,, فبالجدية والالتزام تحسم الأمور لك بإذن الله *
*7- **تحلى بالأخلاق دائما ولا تضعف أمام مغريات الحياة العملية والتي قد توقعك بالحرام لا سمح الله ( من رشوة , وغش , وتواطؤ .. ) . *
*8- **تجنب التنقلات الكثيرة في هذه الفترة فهي دلالة سيئة لسيرتك الذاتية . *
*9- **لا تبتعد عن كتبك والمراجع الهندسية حتى لو لم تفرض طبيعة عملك حاجتك لها . *
*10- **نصيحتي الشخصية الأخيرة لهذه الفئة من الزملاء -- ابدأ مسيرتك العملية في مجال التنفيذ قدر المستطاع ..*​ 
*وارغب ان أشير الى أمر حدث معي شخصيا ولم اندم عليه بل الحمد الله الذي أعانني لما فيه الخير لي وهو : *
*بعد تخرجي مباشرة بدأت في البحث عن فرصة عمل حال الجميع ,,, وكان ان عينت في مختبر لشركة خرسانة جاهزة (**ready mix **) ... وما لبثت بعد أسبوعين من العمل ان أدركت ان هذا العمل ليس لي وان استمررت فيه سأضع نفسي في بوتقة لن اخرج منها أبدا " ... وأكملت شهرين كاملين مع محاولات قليلة لعمل بعض الجدران الخرسانية للمصنع ,, .. ومن ثم . *
*ومن خلال بعض المعارف , حصلت على فرصة بنظر كل من حولي هي فرصة من ذهب الا وهي ان اعمل في البلدية مهندس مباني ( مهندس قطاع حكومي , للإشراف على عمل المقاولين ومكاتب الإشراف بالكشف الدوري على مراحل العمل الخرساني ) وبدأت بالفعل وكنت أرى كم مهم هو إرضائي من قبل المراجعين والمقاولين ... لا لشخصي أو لفهمي بل لمركزي .. *
*ومع ان فترة الدوام قصيرة وليس فيها من التعب الكثير ,, بالاضافة الى راتب لا باس به في تلك الفترة مع ميزات أخرى .... وجدت نفسي اكشف على اعمال التنفيذ التي لا خبرة لي بها ومع محاولتي لاستيعاب الأمر والتماشي مع هذا الواقع ...إلا أني لم استطيع تحمل ذلك أي ان أكون مهندس من ورق , . .*
*وخلال ذلك تعرفت على شركة مقاولات قوية جدا" في تلك الفترة ,, وعرضت نفسي عليها ,,, وبعد عدة مقابلات , نجح الأمر لكن .......... بنصف ما كنت أتقاضاه من راتب ,, وبضعف عدد ساعات الدوام ,, وبأضعاف الجهد المبذول ... وبمنطقة بعيدة عن مقر سكني .... *
*وبلا تردد وافقت ,,لأني فقط ابحث عن الخبرة والاحتكاك ... وعملت لديها ثلاث سنوات بثلاث مشاريع مختلفة ,, ولإحقاق الحق كانت هذه المدة هي ما أكسبتني 50% من خبرتي في التنفيذ ,و وهي التي أهلتني لأصل الى مرادي .. ففيها عملت لدى مدير مشاريع ولا أروع أعطاني كل ما أمكنه من خبرة بعد ان رأى إصراري على التعلم والجدية والالتزام مني بالعمل .... واحتككت بالطبقات المختلفة في العمل , فتعلمت الكثير من لغة " الأوردو " وهي اللغة التي بتكلمها اغلب الهنود والباكستاني والبنغال .. ( وهم يشكلون النسبة العظمى من الطبقة العاملة ) ...واختلطت مع طبقة المراقبين والحدادين والنجارين بتواضع ولكن بحزم ... فاستفدت منهم الكثير .... *​ 
*وما قصدي من وراء سرد روايتي إلا لأثبت وجهة نظري التي ذكرتها أعلاه ,, فليس المردود المادي ولا المركز الاجتماعي هو الأهم في البداية بل الخبر وفقط الخبرة ....*​ 



> ثالثا" / للمهندسين اكثر من 10 سنوات خبرة


 
*لهذه الفئة للمهندسين و التي أنا منها / *
*بالاضافة الى بعض النقاط التي جاءت موجهة للفئة السابقة ,,, *​ 
*1- **احرص على تدعيم منصبك الوظيفي بدورات متخصصة في ادارة المشاريع .. مثل البريميفيرا ( ان لم تكن قد تعلمتها في المرحلة السابقة ) . *
*2- **تعلم المزيد عن فنون الخطابات الرسمية وأشكالها .. إما بالدورات أو بالقراءة والبحث . *
*3- **هنالك دورات تعطى عن عقود المقاولات الدولية و عن الفيدك وعن كيفية إتقان عمل ال **claim **و **variation order **معتمدا على الثغرات التعاقدية وعلى الظروف الموقعة . *
*4- **نظام الايزو ,, الكثير من مهندسي هذه الفئة لم يحصلوا على فرصة العمل لدى شركات تتبع هذا النظام المهم ,, وعليه انصح بمحاولة معرفة ولو القليل منه اما بالقراءة والبحث أو من خلال نظام عمل لإحدى الشركات . *
*5- **دورات عامة تنمي المهارات الإدارية والشخصية ,,, أو حتى القراءة والاطلاع على هذه المواضيع ,,,, ومن الدورات الرائدة في هذا الموضوع دورة **NLP **البرمجة اللغوية العصبية ,,, قد يكون الاسم بعيد عن تخصصنا ,, إلا إني أنا شخصيا" أخذت هذه الدورة ,, وأضافت لي الكثير من خلال ادارة الاجتماعات وفنون التعامل مع الأخر الخ ,,, . *
*6- **ان كانت الفرصة مواتية فمن الجيد استكمال الماجستير في ادارة المشاريع أو في الإدارة الأعمال **MPA** .*
*7- **في هذه الفترة الذهبية للمهندس المدني ,الكثير من الفرص والعروض الجيدة متاحة خصوصا " لهذه الفئة ,, ما يحتاجه الأمر هو فقط تطوير المهارات وقليل من المجازفة . *​ 

يتبع .......


----------



## samersss (27 أغسطس 2008)

تسجيل متابعه للمهندس القدير محمد زايد

خذ راحتك 
ما في وقت محدد للاجابات 

فعلا اجابات و نصائح قمه بالروعه

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (27 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .. 

في بادئ الامر اعتذر من المهندس سامر على الوقت الطويل الذي استغرقته في اجابتي على الاسئلة كما واشكره شخصيا" على الثقة والتقدير واشكر وادارة الملتقى بشكل عام على المجهود المميز واتمنى للجميع دوام الصحة ... 
واكمل معكم اجاباتي الاخيرة على هذه الاسئلة / 




> - ماهي نظرة المهندس محمد زايد للكل من
> الهندسة القيمية
> التحكيم الهندسي
> وهل من الممكن انجاز اي مشروع دون التطرق لهذه التخصصات ؟


 


> الهندسة القيمية


 
تعتمد الهندسة القيمة على ثلاثة عناصر رئيسة ألا وهي : 
1- الكلفة .
2- الأداء الوظيفي 
3- الجودة ​ 
وبالتالي الفائدة المرجوة منها هي / 
- تحسين الجودة .
- تقليل الكلفة .
- زيادة الإنتاجية وتحسن الأداء
- تقليل نسبة الفاقد 
- تحديد المخاطر المحتملة وخلق الحلول للوقاية منها . ​ 
والهندسة القيمية ليست تخصصاَ هندسياَ بل هو أسلوب هندسي لدراسة و تحليل المشروعات و تقييمها بغرض رفع الأداء و تقليل التكلفة مع الحفاظ على الجودة . 
نجد ان المراحل الأولية لتصميم المشروع والتي تبنى حسب رغبة الملاك ( أو الشركات المطورة ) فيها الكثير من الخلط بين الحاجة الحقيقية من المشروع ورغبة المالك وما يتبعها من المبالغة بالمواصفات الامر الذي يؤدي الى زيادة الكلفة ,,, ناهيك عن الوقت الذي يحدده المالك للانتهاء من هذه المرحلة والذي غالبا ما يكون قصيرا نسبيا مع احتياجات المشروع .​ 

الهندسة القيمية تتميز من أنها عمل جماعي يقوم به فريق متخصص, يعمل لمعالجة المشاكل والثغرات التي قد تحدث في العملية التصميمية المعتادة التي تعتمد على العمل الفردي, الذي من شانه المبالغة من عوامل الأمان والأداء لكل تصميم على حده و بالتالي يكون الناتج تصميم مشروع بتكلفة مرتفعة نسبة إلي الوظيفة الأساسية للمشروع. 
اذا فالوقت المناسب لتطبيق هذا الأسلوب هو أثناء مرحلة التصميم ,, فمن قوانين الهندسة القيمية ان 80% من عدد المشاكل تمثل 20% من قيمة الأموال التي ستنفق .​ 
ومما جاء أعلاه يتضح رأيي جليا"بأهمية هذا الأسلوب بالذات في المشاريع الضخمة والتي يكون ناتج هذه الدراسة مؤثر جدا" فيها .. 
وقد نجد اننا كمهندسين نقوم بشكل فردي أثناء عملنا بخطوات تعمل على تحقيق نتائج مشابهة لتلك التي تتحقق من الهندسة القيمية ولكن ,,لن تكون باي حال من الاحوال بنفس الفائدة التي تنتج من اتباع الاسلوب المدروس للهندسة القيمية من خلال عمل جماعي يقوم به فريق متخصص بذلك . ​ 




> التحكيم الهندسي


 
*هو من الأمور البالغ الأهمية للمشاريع بالذات الكبيرة منها ,, وعليه يجب طرحها بنصوص واضحة في التعاقدات الهندسية ,, على ان يتم تحديد الجهة المحكمة المتوفرة في البلد المزمع إقامة المشروع على أرضه .. وقد زاد الاهتمام بهذا الأمر في الآونة الأخيرة لما له من أهمية تساعد على ضمان المضي بالعمل دون مشاكل كبيرة تؤثر على أطراف التعاقد .. *​ 
*فأطراف التعاقد هم المصمم والمكتب المشرف والذي يمثل المالك أو الشركة المطورة ومن ثم الشركة المنفذة ( المقاول ) ولكل طرف من هذه الإطراف غايته من وراء هذا التعاقد . *
*فالمالك ينشد إقامة مشروعه بأقل تكلفة وبجودة جيدة وبأقل وقت ممكن ..على ان يضمن دفع المستحقات المترتبة عليه حسب الاتفاقيات المبرمة. *
*والمصمم ينشد عائد مادي من المالك على ان يضمن صحة التصاميم الموضوعة وتطبيق المواصفات تلبية لرغبة المالك . *
*والشركة المنفذة تنشد الربح من وراء تنفيذ المشروع على ان تقوم بأعمال التنفيذ حسب التصاميم الموضوعة وشروط العقد المتفق عليها .. *​ 
*وأي خلل من في الأداء الوظيفي لأحد هذه الإطراف سيتسبب بلا شك في خلق إشكال يعيق من سير العمل في المشروع المعني ..*​*وهنا تبرز أهمية وجود طرف آخر خارجي ذو كفاءة وخبرة تمكنه من الوقوف على الإشكالات الموجودة دون ان يجامل طرف دون الآخر وبالتالي ضمان حق لجميع الأطراف بصورة عادلة . على ان يتم تحديد الجهة المحكمة في عقد المقاولة .*



يتبع ...


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (28 أغسطس 2008)

> 10- عندما يقوم المهندس محمد زايد بعمل مقابله مع مهندس متقدم لوظيفة
> ما هي الاساسيات التي على ضوئها يحدد القبول او الرفض لهذا المهندس ؟؟ وماهي الاسئله التي يستخدمها المهندس حسان لتقييم المهندس المتقدم لطلب الوظيفة ..؟؟


 




> ما هي الاساسيات التي على ضوئها يحدد القبول او الرفض لهذا المهندس


*- التخصص الجامعي ( إنشائي, مباني , طرق , ادارة مشاريع ) ومدى تطابقه مع طبيعة الوظيفة المراد شغلها .*

*2- الخبرات السابقة – بالنظرة الى الشركات التي عمل بها والى أماكن تواجد هذه الشركات - وهذا يعتمد على احتياجاتنا له كمهندس موقع أو مهندس مشروع أو مدير مشروع ... . *​ 
*3- عدد التنقلات بين الشركات السابقة ,, وهي مؤشر مهم للحكم على المهندس ,فكلما زادت تنقلاته دل ذلك على مؤشرات سلبية معينة أهمها : *
*3-1 / قد يكون مستواه غير مرضي وبالتالي عدم قناعة الشركات التي عمل بها بأدائه الوظيفي مما جعله يتنقل بين الشركة والأخرى . *
*3-2 / وقد تكون ,نظرته المادية المبالغ بها , السبب الذي أدى الى رغبته بالتنقل الكثير دون اعتباره لعامل الخبرة.*
*3-2 / عدم مقدرته على التأقلم مع محيط العمل وبالتالي دلالة على صفات شخصية لا تساعده على العمل الجماعي ( **team work** ) . *​ 
*4- مدى إتقانه للغة الانجليزية - وهذا يعتمد أيضا على المنصب المراد شغله . *​ 
*5- مدى إتقانه للعمل علىالكمبيوتر - وهذا يعتمد أيضا على المنصب المراد شغله ... وبالتالي البرامج المطلوب العمل عليها. *​ 
*6- العمر ,,وهل هو مناسب للمنصب المراد تعيينه به . *​ 
*7- الصفات الشخصية بشكل عام ,, وأهمها الأمانة والالتزام وقوة الشخصية . والتي من الممكن استنباطها من خلال المقابلة الشخصية بالاضافة الى فترة التجربة . ( ولا أخفيك أمرا" ان عامل الالتزام الديني مهم لي واعتبره نقطة ايجابية مهمة للتعين ) *​ 
*8- ومن ثم العامل المادي والذي يحدد من خلال النقاط التي تم ذكرها والمقابلة الشخصية . *





> وماهي الاسئله التي يستخدمها المهندس محمد زايد لتقييم المهندس المتقدم لطلب الوظيفة ..؟؟


*واقع الأمر ان الأسئلة تعتمد اعتماد كلي على طبيعة المنصب المراد تعيينه به . *
*وبالإضافة الى النقاط السابقة التي على أساسها يتم تحديد مدى القبول أو الرفض لمقدم الطلب سأفرض هنا ان الوظيفة مخصصة لمهندس موقع تنفيذي ذو خبرة قليلة نسبيا" / *​ 
*اولا " / ابدأ بأسئلة تخصصية احدد من خلالها مدى تمكنه من تخصصه الهندسي والتي أرى بضرورة توفرها بالمهندس ليكون أداءه الوظيفي على مستوى جيد في مواقع العمل ومنها / *​ 
*1-**اطلب منه رسم لطريقة تسليح السلالم في دور من الأدوار المتكررة ,, ومن ثم اطلب منه التعليق عيها مع تقديم إيضاحات تبين مدى فهمه لعملية التحليل الإنشائي . *​ 
*2- **اطلب منه ان يرسم مخطط القص و العزوم لجسر مستمر في بلاطة ( كمرة ) وفي نهايته بلكونة ( **cantilever **) . ومن ثم توضيح توزيع حديد التسليح في هذا الجسر بشكل فرضي مع الإشارة الى كيفية وصل الحديد بالتراكب .*​ 
*3- **أضع له مسالة تخص المناسيب ( المساحة ) وغالبا ما احدد فيها منسوب الحفر ومنسوب الأرض الطبيعية ومنسوب أرضية الطابق الأرضي ( **grad slab**) ( مع إعطاءه نسخة من المخطط الإنشائي والمعماري ) واطلب منه الأتي / *
*3-1 **/ من خلال ميزان القامة كيفية تحديد عمق الحفر . *
*3-2 **/ أطوال حديد الأعمدة المراد قصها ( **nick column**) لأرى مدى فهمه للمناسيب من جهة ولاشتراطات التسليح من جهة أخرى. *
*3-3 **اطلب منه تحديد منسوب الدور الأرضي بناء على معطيات المخطط وكيف يحددها موقعيا " .*
*3-4 **حسب مخطط الأدوار المتكررة و المخطط الإنشائي ,,,, اطلب منه تحديد ارتفاع الصب للأعمدة ( مع اخذ بعين اعتبار وجود جسور ساقط ) . *​ 
*4- **ومن ثم أتوجه إليه بأسئلة تتعلق بأعمال التنفيذ في الموقع ومنها / *​ 
*4-1 / إنتاجية العمالة في اعمال التشطيبات – البلوك , البلاستر – البلاط والسيراميك ... - . *
*4-2 / خطوات تنفيذ اعمال التشطيبات كلا على حده ومدى تأثير كل واحدة على الأخرى ..*
*4-3 / أضع له مثل على مشكلة قد تحصل معه مع العمال أثناء التنفيذ ( وقد تكون خاصة بالسلوك الشخصي للعمالة ) لأرى كيف سيتصرف لحلها . *​ 
*5- اطلب منه ان يقوم بحساب الكميات لأحد البنود الإنشائية ( من خرسانة وحديد ) ,, ومن ثم لأحد بنود التشطيبات .. لأرى قدرته وتمكنه من حساب الكميات .*​ 
*6- أحاول استنباط مدى قدرته على العمل الجماعي من خلال بعض الأسئلة سواء مع كادر المشروع أو مع الإدارة .*​ 



> -برايك هل يجب ان يكون مدير المشروع الهندسي مهندسا مدنيا ...؟؟ وما هي الامور التي يجب توفرها بمدير المشروع الناجح ؟؟


*إذا استثنيا المشاريع الخاصة التي تتطلب غير ذلك كما أفاد الأخوان ..وهنا نتكلم عن شركات التنفيذ نعم يجب ان يكون مدير المشروع مهندسا مدنيا" .*

*الخص الامور الواجب توفرها بالتالي / *
*1- **خبرة عملية طويلة في مجال**المشاريع التي يديرها.*
*2- **خبرة في إدارة القوة**البشرية التي سيديرها أيضا" . *
*بالإضافة إلى النقاط التي أشار إليها الزملاء في مشاركاتهم واقتبس منها التالي / *​ 
*من مشاركة المهندس حسان** : *
*- **معرفة وثيقة**بالأمور التعاقدية ومرجعياتها*
*2- **قدرة كبيرة على التخطيط وفهم استراتيجيات**المشروع وتكامل عناصره الأساسية *
*3- **القدرة على فهم وقيادة هيكلية طاقم العمل**في المشروع وترابط أعمال الأقسام المختلفة والتنسيق فيما بينها*
*4- **أن يكون صاحب**قرار** ... ( يتمتع بشخصية قوية ) *
*5- **أن يكون ملما بقواعد** ( flow charting & project flow charting )*
*6- **أن يكون ملما بأساسيات العمل في الاختصاصات المختلفة*
*7- **الحكمة والقدرة**على استيعاب الآخرين وحسن التحاور مع الأطراف المختلفة للمشروع مع الحفاظ على الحزم**عند الضرورة*
*8- **أن يجيد التخاطب الرسمي مع كل الجهات وأن يكون مستوعبا لكل وثائق**المشروع الأساسية*​ 
*من مشاركة المهندس رزق / *
*1-الاستقامة والامانه في العمل.*
*2-**-**متابعته للأعمال**الجارية في المشروع وعدم الاكتفاء بما يرده من معلومات من كادره الهندسي.*​ 




> -اخر سؤال :-
> 
> من خلال خبرتك الطويله بالعلوم الهندسية - هل تجد تحديث الكودات ما بين كل فترة وفترة امرا مجزيا او مفيدا ام انه يسبب مشاكل للمهندسين ؟؟
> فمثلا حتى الان تجد العديد من المهندسين يستخدمون Ubc97 وعمره 11 عاما
> وصدر العديد من النسخ المحدثة للaci و Ibc خلال نفس الفترة ....


 


*بالتأكيد أجده امرأ مفيدا فالعلوم الهندسية بنيت على نظريات عديدة وتجارب سابقة وكلاهما قابل للتصحيح والإضافة وإذا بقينا على ما درسناه وعلى النسخ القديمة من المراجع والكودات سنجد أنفسنا غير قادرين على إثبات الوجود وعلى مقارعة من هم متابعين لهذا التطور . *​ 

مع تكرار شكري للمهندس سامر على هذه الاستضافة متمنيا لهذا الملتقى مزيدا من التقدم والنجاح.​


----------



## إسلام علي (28 أغسطس 2008)

ما شاء الله م محمد 
بارك الله بك
بالنسبة للشطرنج
هاك عدد 2 فتوى لشيخ الإسلام بن تيميه رحمه الله رحمة واسعة حول الموضوع جملة مع كثير وطويل التفصيل و الإستدراك كما هوه معهود عن الشيخ قدس الله روحه .. وذكر فيهما قول كل ذي قول حول المسألة 
وفي النهاية من ترك شيئاً لله عوضه الله خيراً منه وعسى ان تحبوا شيئاً وهو شر لكم


----------



## samersss (28 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا للمهندس محمد زايد

نرجو ان يتسع صدرك اكثر
انت فرضت ان المقابله جرت مع مهندس ذو خبرة قليله نسبيا

ماذا ان فرضنا ان المقابله جرت مع شخص ذو كفاءه عاليه وخبرة كبيره نسبيا ؟؟؟
سيكون مجال الحوار مختلف كليا عن الخبرة القليله 

كيف سيكون ؟؟


مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (28 أغسطس 2008)

bishr قال:


> ما شاء الله م محمد
> بارك الله بك
> بالنسبة للشطرنج
> هاك عدد 2 فتوى لشيخ الإسلام بن تيميه رحمه الله رحمة واسعة حول الموضوع جملة مع كثير وطويل التفصيل و الإستدراك كما هوه معهود عن الشيخ قدس الله روحه .. وذكر فيهما قول كل ذي قول حول المسألة
> وفي النهاية من ترك شيئاً لله عوضه الله خيراً منه وعسى ان تحبوا شيئاً وهو شر لكم


 
الشكر الجزيل لك م.بشر على الاهتمام والنصيحة وبارك الله فيك ..


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (28 أغسطس 2008)

samersss قال:


> شكرا جزيلا للمهندس محمد زايد
> 
> نرجو ان يتسع صدرك اكثر
> انت فرضت ان المقابله جرت مع مهندس ذو خبرة قليله نسبيا
> ...


 
تحياتي لك اخي الفاضل م.سامر / 
بالطبع سيختلف اسلوب الحوار وطبيعة الاستفسارات كليا" في هذه الحالة ... 



> كيف سيكون


 
1- قبل المقابلة الشخصية .. اكون قد اطلعت بشكل مفصل على السيرة الذاتية للمهندس وفيها اهتم بالاتي /
1-1 : طبيعة العمل التي تدرج فيها المهندس في جميع مراحل خبرته . ومدى تنوعها ومن ثم تناسبها مع طبيعة المشروع او الشاغر المعني . 
1-2 : عدد التنقلات بين الشركات السابقة .
1-3 - قوة الشركات التي عمل لديها . 
1-4 : مواقع هذه الشركات من ناحية مدى تقاربها مع مقر شركتنا وبالتالي معرفته بالسوق المحلي .
1-5: قيمة المشاريع التي عمل بها .والمكاتب الاسشتارية التي تعامل معها . 
1-6 : قدرته على التخاطب والتراسل باللغة الانجليزية .
1-7 : اتقانه للعمل على جهاز الكمبيوتر بما يخص طبيعة العمل التي انشدها فيه.

2- في المقابلة الشخصية / 
2-1 اناقشه في المشاريع الاخيرة التي عمل بها والدور الذي قام به فيها . 
2-2 احاوره في بعض الامور التعاقدية المهمة لادرك مدى المامه بهذا الامر.
2-3 : اتنقاش معه في مشاكل القوى البشرية والكوادر الهندسية بحيث استنبط من خلال الحديث معرفته وقدرته على ادراة مثل هذه الامور . 
2-4 : استفسر منه على الطريقة الامثل للتعاقد مع مقاولي الباطن والموردين بحيث نخرج بافضل سعر ممكن لمصلحة الشركة ... 
2-5: غالبا" ما اختلق وضع ( او قد يوكن الوضع بالفعل موجود في احدى المشاريع ) لوجود مشكلة مع مكتب الاشراف ,,, وارى كيفية الرد بكتاب رسمي باللغة الانجليزية لارى مقدرته على اتقان اسلوب التخاطب الرسمي . 
2-6 : اضع جدول زمني ( على برنامج البريميقيرا ) لاحد المشاريع الجاري العمل بها .. مع وضع التقرير الشهري الاخير لهذا المشروع .. ومن ثم ارى مدى تمكنه من قراءة وضع المشروع الحالي .. والاشارة الى المشاكل الموجودة والبنود الحرجة .. ومن ثم اسمع رايه في كيفية وضع الحلول ... 

2-7 : اطلب منه ان نذهب الى احدى مواقع العمل والتجوال به لاسمع ارائه بمستوى العمل والانتاجية والمشاكل الموجودة .. 
2-8 : اطلب منه من خلال النقاش سرد اهم النقاط التي على مدير المشروع مراعاتها في اول شهرين من تنفيذ المشروع . 
2-9 : اضع بين يديه مواصفات لاحد المشاريع ليطلع على اهم النقاط بها ومن ثم مشاركني الراي فيها ومدى امكانية تنفيذها وتواجدها في السوق المحلي ... 
2-10 : اطلب منه تحديد اهم الواجبات الواجب توفرها في كل من مهندس المشروع ومهندس الموقع والمراقبين وباقي الكادر الهندسي للمشروع ...

وغير هذه النقاط قد تكون من خلال المقابلة الشخصية والتي يتضح فيها الكثير من الامور الشخصية ,, مثل قوة الشخصية وهل يملك شخصية قيادية ... والثقة بالنفس وهي عامل مهم جد" ... 

هذا ما اسعفني به الوقت لاشير اليه .... مع اعتقادي بضرورة وجود فترة تجربة يتم فيها الحكم على المهندس بشكل واقعي وبالتالي التعرف على ملكاته وقدراته الخاصة في ادراة المشاريع . دون التسرع بالحكم عليه من خلال المقابلة الشخصية والسيرة الذاتية فقط.


----------



## محمد سعيد محمود (28 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## Ayman (28 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بعد انقطاع لاسباب خارجة عن ارادتي اعود اليكم...
الاخوة المهندسين...فوجئت بكمية المشاركات التي فاتتني و لعلي اتابعها كلها الان بشغف.. ومنها هذه المقابلات المفيدة جدا.
لكن هل لي ان اسأل احد الاخوة السابقين؟ فيبدو ان الفترة بين اللقاءات لم تكن كبيرة ..

الأخ محمد زايد : كم ترى ان تكون المدة اللازمة للحكم على مهندس جديد (range)؟
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ونفع بكم


----------



## Abo Fares (28 أغسطس 2008)

ayman قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بعد انقطاع لاسباب خارجة عن ارادتي اعود اليكم...
> الاخوة المهندسين...فوجئت بكمية المشاركات التي فاتتني و لعلي اتابعها كلها الان بشغف.. ومنها هذه المقابلات المفيدة جدا.


 
اشتقنالك والله أخي أيمن.. أهلاً وسهلاً بك من جديد..


----------



## Abo Fares (28 أغسطس 2008)

ماشاء الله م. محمد زايد خبرة متصاعدة..

بس على فكرة، عن جد مشاركاتك بهالموضوع مسلسل 30 حلقة ممكن ينعرض برمضان.. only kidding......lol


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 أغسطس 2008)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> *3- عدد التنقلات بين الشركات السابقة ,, وهي مؤشر مهم للحكم على المهندس ,فكلما زادت تنقلاته دل ذلك على مؤشرات سلبية معينة أهمها : *
> *3-1 / قد يكون مستواه غير مرضي وبالتالي عدم قناعة الشركات التي عمل بها بأدائه الوظيفي مما جعله يتنقل بين الشركة والأخرى . *
> *3-2 / وقد تكون ,نظرته المادية المبالغ بها , السبب الذي أدى الى رغبته بالتنقل الكثير دون اعتباره لعامل الخبرة.*
> *3-2 / عدم مقدرته على التأقلم مع محيط العمل وبالتالي دلالة على صفات شخصية لا تساعده على العمل الجماعي ( **team Work** ) . *​


 
اخي الفاضل المهندس محمد زايد

اسمحلي انا لا اتفق معك في تلك الاستنتاجات من كثرة تنقل المهندس في الشركات - لان ممكن يكون حظه سئ وبيقع في شركات اصحابها ظالمين وبيضطر يمشي لعدم احتماله لهذا الظلم و انت عارف الخليج مثلا ونظام العمل به - والذي يستغله بعض اصحاب العمل للضغط علي العاملين معهم وعدم اعطائهم حقوقهم لمجرد انه علي كفالته ومايقدرش يمشي والا - الحرمــــــــــــــــــــــان - وكانهم هم الرازقين والعياذ بالله 


وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمـــد_


----------



## samersss (30 أغسطس 2008)

الشكر الجزيل لاستاذنا القدير المهندس محمد زايد
ونحن بانتظار اجابتك على المهندس ايمن والمهندس محي 

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (30 أغسطس 2008)

ayman قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الأخ محمد زايد : كم ترى ان تكون المدة اللازمة للحكم على مهندس جديد (range)؟
> جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ونفع بكم


 
تحياتي لك اخي الفاضل المهندس ايمن /
للحكم على المهندس المدني الجديد لا بد من وضعه تحت التجربة في موقع العمل لمدة تتراواح من ثلاثة شهور وبين الستة شهور .... يتم في الحكم على قدراته ... وفيها ..
- يعطى الفترة الاولى ولتكن شهرين الى ثلاثة ....كمدة يتعرف من خلالها على نظام العمل في المشروع على ان يكون تحت اشراف مباشر من مهندس ذو خبرة يملي عليه طريقة العمل ... الخ ... ولا يطالب المهندس الجديد في هذه الفترة بالانتاجية المنشودة منه .. 
- تقاس في هذه الفترة مدى جديته والتزامه ومقدرته على التعلم والاستيعاب .. وتعاونه مع باقي كادر المشروع .
-كما ويتم تحديد قدرته على قراءة المخططات وامكانية تنقيذها على ارض الواقع .ومدى تمكنه من تخصصه .. 
- تظهر هذه المدة طبيعة السمات السخصية المميزة للمهندس الجديد ..وهل يملك شخصية قوية يفرض بها احترام من حوله له ... بالاضافة الى الصفات الشخصية المختلفة والتي لها اثارها المتعددة . 

وهنا بعد هذه المدة , المنطق ان يطلب منه العمل ضمن نظاق مسؤلياته والحكم على نتاج عمله , فان جائت متوافقة مع متطلبات المسمى الوظيفي الذي يشغله ( بشكل نسبي تتفاوت بين شخص واخر ..مع معرفة قدرته على التطور مع مرور الوقت ) ,,,, معناه استمراره ... 
والا ان فشل في اكثر من بند من بنود مسؤلياته الموازية لخبرته .. وان هنالك قناعة قد تكونت لدينا بعدم وجود فرصة لتتطوره مع الوقت .. ارى بعدم جدوى تواجده ....


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (30 أغسطس 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اخي الفاضل المهندس محمد زايد
> 
> اسمحلي انا لا اتفق معك في تلك الاستنتاجات من كثرة تنقل المهندس في الشركات - لان ممكن يكون حظه سئ وبيقع في شركات اصحابها ظالمين وبيضطر يمشي لعدم احتماله لهذا الظلم و انت عارف الخليج مثلا ونظام العمل به - والذي يستغله بعض اصحاب العمل للضغط علي العاملين معهم وعدم اعطائهم حقوقهم لمجرد انه علي كفالته ومايقدرش يمشي والا - الحرمــــــــــــــــــــــان - وكانهم هم الرازقين والعياذ بالله
> 
> ...


 
اخي العزيز الفاضل المهندس محي / 
احيك على رايك واحترم وجهة نظرك .. ولكني كما ذكرت في مشاركتي ,, ان ذلك يعتبر مؤشر لي من مؤشرات عديدة يتم في الحكم بشكل مبداي على مدى قبولنا او رفضنا للمهندس ... 
ما تفضلت به قد يكن واقع لا غبار عليه ولكن كم نسبة اولئك الذي ظلموا ... هي بالتاكيد لا تمثل الاغلبية .... 
وحتى وان كان ذلك .. سيكون هنالك نقاظ ايجابية اخرى يتم الحكم عليه من خلالها وبالتالي وبعد المقابلة الشخصية واختباره ومن ثم من خلال فترة التجربة ,,بالتاكيد سيكون الحكم عليه بشكل عادل للطرفين ... 
مع اني من خلال خبرتي واحتكاكي وتجارب شخصية وجدت ان ما نسبته 80% من هذه الحالات ,,, تكون بالفعل دلالة سلبية على كفائة المهندس ..... وتبقى ما نسبته 20% .. تخضع لمقياس سوء الحظ الذي اشرت اليه سيادتك اعلاه . 

ولكن ..ما ذلك الى راي شخصي مني بنيته على اساس تجريبي .. وما هي الا مقاييس اطبقها في واقع عملي .. تحتمل الصواب والخطأ .. 

وتقبل تحياتي ..


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (30 أغسطس 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> ماشاء الله م. محمد زايد خبرة متصاعدة..
> 
> بس على فكرة، عن جد مشاركاتك بهالموضوع مسلسل 30 حلقة ممكن ينعرض برمضان.. Only Kidding......lol


 
شكرا" لك اخي الحبيب م.ابوالحلول ... والله لا يحرمنا من خفة دمك .....


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (30 أغسطس 2008)

samersss قال:


> الشكر الجزيل لاستاذنا القدير المهندس محمد زايد
> ونحن بانتظار اجابتك على المهندس ايمن والمهندس محي
> 
> مع تحياتي
> سامر


اخي العزيز المهندس سامر / الشكر كل الشكر لك على استضافتك وتسليط الضوء على في هذا الموضوع وسعة صدوركم لارائي الشخصية ,, مع املي ان اكون دائما عند حسن ظنكم بي .... 

وتقبلوا كامل محبتي واحترامي ..


----------



## samersss (30 أغسطس 2008)

نشكر امهندس محمد زايد على رحابه صدره
وعلى هذه المعلومات المرتبه الافكار كبيرة المعاني 

ما شاء الله تبارك الله
انا متاكد ان موظفينك سعداء جدا بمديرهم ...... 

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## samersss (30 أغسطس 2008)

نتابع الان مع المهندس القدير محي الدين محمد

نفس الاسئله تقريبا الموجهه الى الاساتذه الكرام الله يعينك علينا....

الاسئله عامه جدا استاذنا الفاضل لك حريه الاجابه على ما شئت وترك ماشئت 

بسم الله نبدا


1- ما هي هوايات المهندس محي ؟
- ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس محي ؟؟
- ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس محي للانترنت يوميا ؟؟وهل يؤثر استخدام الانترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية ؟؟

2- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟
وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟

3-ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟
وما هي اثقلها ؟؟

4- ما هو مشروعك تخرجك ؟ هل من موقف معين حدث اثناء المناقشه تود ان تسرده لنا ؟؟

5-للهندسة المدنية اقسام عديده - ما هو اكثر قسم تعاملت معه بالحياه العمليه ؟؟هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنى ان تعمل به لكن لم توافيك الفرصه ؟؟ما هو ؟؟

6- برايك : هل يوجد مشروع مثالي -تصميم مثالي - تنفيذ المخططات على الواقع 100% بدون تغيرات فنية- بدون تاخير جدول زمني- بدون مشاكل دفعات ؟؟ وهل يمكن تحقيق ذلك ؟؟

7- برايك : ان يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاما ام من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟

8-ما هي نصاحئك 
1- لدارسي الهندسة المدنية
2 -للمهندسين اقل من 10 سنوات خبرة
3 - للمهندسين اكثر من 10 سنوات خبرة 

- ماهي نظرة المهندس محي للكل من 

الهندسة القيمية 
التحكيم الهندسي 

وهل من الممكن انجاز اي مشروع دون التطرق لهذه التخصصات ؟

10- عندما يقوم المهندس محي بعمل مقابله مع مهندس متقدم لوظيفة 
ما هي الاساسيات التي على ضوئها يحدد القبول او الرفض لهذا المهندس ؟؟ وماهي الاسئله التي يستخدمها المهندس حسان لتقييم المهندس المتقدم لطلب الوظيفة ..؟؟ 
1- حديث التخرج
2- مهندس خبرة اكثر من 15 عاما


11-برايك هل يجب ان يكون مدير المشروع الهندسي مهندسا مدنيا ...؟؟ وما هي الامور التي يجب توفرها بمدير المشروع الناجح ؟؟....

12-اخر سؤال :- 
من خلال خبرتك الطويله بالعلوم الهندسية - هل تجد تحديث الكودات ما بين كل فترة وفترة امرا مجزيا او مفيدا ام انه يسبب مشاكل للمهندسين ؟؟
فمثلا حتى الان تجد العديد من المهندسين يستخدمون Ubc97 وعمره 11 عاما
وصدر العديد من النسخ المحدثة للaci و Ibc خلال نفس الفترة ....


(يمكن لاي احد من الاعضاء المشاركة بطرح الاسئله العامة ........ )

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## mohy_y2003 (30 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخواني الكرام 

شكرا للسيد المهندس سامر علي اضافتي لزمرة الساده المهندسين الاجلاء الذين سبقوني في هذا المكان واسال الله ان يوفقني لما فيه الخير 

اولا احب اعرفكم بنفسي عن قرب 
م محيي الدين محمد حامد - خريج دفعة 1988 جامعة الزقازيق -العمر 43 سنه 
متزوج واب لثلاث بنات مريم 10 سنوات - دعاء 8 سنوات - سلمي 5 سنوات 
حاصل علي لقب استشاري في مجالي ( تصميم المنشآت الخرسانيه ــــ و ابحاث التربة وميكانيكا الاساسات ) من نقابة المهندسين المصريه عام 2004
وحاليا عمل بمكتب استشاري بامارة دبي في مجال الاشراف علي التنفيذ 

_1- ما هي هوايات المهندس محي_ ؟

كرة القدم لعبا ومشاهده - وعلي فكرة انا زملكاوي بس باحاول اتعالج من الحكايه دي - بالاضافه للقراءة والانترنت 


_- ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس محي ؟؟_

الساب في التحليل الانشائي وعندي بعض المعلومات عن الايتابس - بالاضافه للبريمافيرا 


_- ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس محي للانترنت يوميا ؟؟وهل يؤثر استخدام الانترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية ؟؟_

بالنسبه للانترنت اعتقد انه لا غني عنه اليوم لاي مهندس يريد ان يطور نفسه او يزيد معلوماته - وانا تقريبا باستهلك ما يزيد عن 5 ساعات من الوقت في الانترنت - ومن ناحية التاثير علي العلاقات الاجتماعيه طبعا بيؤثر بالسلب - وبصراحه اكثر المتاثرين الاسرة - تقدر تقول انه ادمان 


_2- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟_
_وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟_


كما تعرف ويعرف معظم الاخوة المهندسين ان الطالب في اعدادي هندسه لا يعرف الفرق بين قسم عمارة او قسم مدني - او بمعني ادق لا يعرف ماهو القسم الذي يتناسب مع ميوله ويستطيع ان يكون متميزا في دراسته وعمله بعد التخرج - لذلك عند تحديد الرغبات سئلت احد الزملاؤ الاكبر سنا في الكليه وافادني بان قسم مدني شغله معظمه حسابات انشائيه ومن هنا اخترت قسم مدني بسبب حبي للرياضيات واستمتاعي بدراستها 
وعلي فكرة انا من صغري وانا نفسي اكون طبيب ولكن عندما تجئ لحظة الاختيار واحس اني ها ابعد عن الرياضيات - اجد نفسي لا استطيع ان افارقها واغير رغبتي حتي وصلت لقسم مدني والحمد لله علي ذلك 


_3-ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟_
_وما هي اثقلها ؟؟_


اكثر المواد متعه هي التحليل الانشائي والخرسانه -وده كان بسبب الاستاذ الدكتور الذي كان يدرس لنا تلك المواد - حيث انه كان متمكن جدا 
واثقلها مواد الرسم الهندسي والمواد النظريه 


_4- ما هو مشروعك تخرجك ؟ هل من موقف معين حدث اثناء المناقشه تود ان تسرده لنا ؟؟_


مشروع تخرجي كان الهندسه الصحيه والحقيقه كنت مستمتع بالمشروع جدا - وعلي فكرة اي مادة من مواد الهندسه المدنيه تتعمق في دراستها تلاقيها ممتعه جدا سواء طرق او صحيه او خرسانه او ري حتي السكه الحديد - ولكن مدي حبك للماده او عدم قبولك ليها بيرجع للاستاذ الذي يدرس تلك الماده ومدي تمكنه وحبه هو لها - لان لو المدرس مش متمكن من الماده بيجعلك تشعر وكانه موظف بيؤدي عمله وخلاص - لكن لو متمكن بيخليك تحب الماده وتستمتع بدراستها 


_5-للهندسة المدنية اقسام عديده - ما هو اكثر قسم تعاملت معه بالحياه العمليه ؟؟هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنى ان تعمل به لكن لم توافيك الفرصه ؟؟ما هو ؟؟_

اكثر قسم اشتغلت فيه هو قسم المنشات الخرسانيه بالاضافه طبعا للعمل في تنفيذ منشآت معدنيه واعمال طرق واعمل صرف صحي شبكات - وترميم الاثار اسلاميه وفرعونيه كمباني طبعا واخر مشروع كان المتحف المصري بالقاهرة 
والحقيقه انا وجدت متعتي في المنشات الخرسانيه لان المنشأ بيكبر قدام عينيك وبتشوف مجهودك قدامك - لكن شغل الشبكات او الطرق او ما شابه كله مدفون تحت الارض يعني تدخل الموقع ارض خاويه وتتركه كذلك وقد يكون المشروع كبير جدا كقيمه ماليه وتم بذل مجهود كبير فيه الا انه غير مرئي - دي وجهة نظري مش عارف قد يختلف معي البعض 



_6- برايك : هل يوجد مشروع مثالي -تصميم مثالي - تنفيذ المخططات على الواقع 100% بدون تغيرات فنية- بدون تاخير جدول زمني- بدون مشاكل دفعات ؟؟ وهل يمكن تحقيق ذلك ؟؟_


لا طبعا لا يوجد هذا الكلام ولن يوجد - لان اي عمل يدخل فيه العنصر البشري لابد وان يكون معرض للخطأ ولو بنسبة ضئيله - حتي الكمبيوتر رغم ان كل ماهو مطلوب من مستخدمه ادخال بيانات فقط - وده عمل العنصر البشري فيه - الا ان ادخال تلك البيانات يتم بصورة خاظئه احيانا وبالتالي فتكون النتائج خاطئه - يعني المشكله في الانسان وليس الآله التي تعمل 
وبما ان اي مشروع بيعتمد علي العمل الجماعي علي اختلاف اطرافه من مالك ومقاول واستشاري - فمن يضمن مثالية كل تلك الاطراف (النفسيه والذهنيه والعصبيه .... الخ علي مدار مراحل المشروع )
ده ممكن المالك يغير اشياء بسيطة من وجهة نظرة بعد انتهاء التصميمات تقلب المشروع راسا علي عقب اثناء التنفيذ وللاسف ماحدش بيقدر يغيرله وجهة نظرة 

هاضربلك مثل بسيط يقرب وجهة نظري 

مثلث الرعب بتاع اي مشروع مالك واستشاري ومقاول - نجاح المشروع هو تحقيق اهداف الثلاثه اطراف معا - المالك هدفه استلام مشروعه بالتكلفه المخططه لتشغيله وبدء دورة راس المال لاستعاده امواله شامله الارباح والوفاء بالتزاماته مع اطراف معنيه بالمشروع حسب نوعه 
المقاول هدفه تنفيذ المشروع في المدة المتفق عليهاوباقل تكلفه وبالجوده المطلوبه وتحقيق الربح المخطط من المشروع 
الاستشاري هدفه ان يتم التنفيذ طبقا للمواصفات المتفق عليها مع المالك 

هل هذا هو ما يتم في الواقع - طبعا لا - تلاقي الاستشاري دايما بيخبط في المقاول ومعتبره غير امين في العمل - والاتنين ما يقدروش يقولوا لا للمالك في اي تعديل يطلبه ويصر عليه 
هاتيجي منين المثاليه بقي يا اخي العزيز ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


_7- برايك : ان يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاما ام من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟_


هناك مقولة للمفكر الكبير عباس محمود العقاد يقول ( يجب علي الانسان ان يعرف كل شئ عن شئ .......... وشئ عن كل شئ ) بمعني ان الانسان يجب ان يكون متخصص في شئ ويعلم كل شئ عنه بالاضافه الي علمه بالقليل عن باقي المجالات 


وللحديث بقيه ان شاء الله 

_م محيي الدين محمـــد_


----------



## Abo Fares (31 أغسطس 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 3-ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟
> التحليل الانشائي والخرسانه .
> وما هي اثقلها ؟؟
> مادة الوصفية وخواص المواد.


 


حسان2 قال:


> أكثر المواد متعة بالنسبة لي خلال سنوات الدراسة كانت مادة حساب الانشاءات والبيتون المسلح والمنشآت المعدنية ,اثقلها كانت مادة الهندسة الوصفية وأقلها قربا على قلبي كانت مادة الري


 


عبد العزيز الجمل قال:


> الكورسات التى احببتها كان مثلا باعدادى هندسه اعشق الوصفيه والرسم


 



المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> *والله أجد من الصعب الاختيار بينها فاغلبها حلوة المذاق .... ولكني وعلى مدار سنين الدراسة بالتدرج كنت استمتع في مادة حساب الكميات ,, كما وقد كنت مميزا في ميكانيكا التربة ,, ومن ثم مواد المساحة وبعد ذلك مواد التحليل الإنشائي وتصميم المنشات الخرسانية والمعدنية . *
> 
> *أثقلها / مواد الرسم الهندسي والوصفية .. *​


​ 


mohy_y2003 قال:


> اكثر المواد متعه هي التحليل الانشائي والخرسانه -وده كان بسبب الاستاذ الدكتور الذي كان يدرس لنا تلك المواد - حيث انه كان متمكن جدا
> واثقلها مواد الرسم الهندسي والمواد النظريه


 
السلام عليكم..

شو مشان  ؟؟ هي نقطة لفتت نظري بشدة، حيث أن معظم الأساتذة الكرام لم يحبوا مادة الرسم الهندسي أو الوصفية.. وربما تكون هي سبب دراسة الهندسة المدنية والابتعاد عن الهندسة المعمارية.. والله أعلم..


----------



## Abo Fares (31 أغسطس 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> هناك مقولة للمفكر الكبير عباس محمود العقاد يقول ( يجب علي الانسان ان يعرف كل شئ عن شئ .......... وشئ عن كل شئ ) بمعني ان الانسان يجب ان يكون متخصص في شئ ويعلم كل شئ عنه بالاضافه الي علمه بالقليل عن باقي المجالات
> _م محيي الدين محمـــد_


 
بارك الله فيك م. محيي، ووفقنا وإياك لما يحبه ويرضاه من القول والعمل الصالح..

أحببت هذه المقولة.. شكراً لك..

ننتظر البقية بشغف..


----------



## سيفيل انج (31 أغسطس 2008)

ماشاء الله موضوع ثري و اكيد سبب ثرائه هو الاساتذه الكبار اللي نقلو لنا خبرتهم التي لاتقدر بثمن الي جانب معرفتنا ليهم عن قرب عن طريق اجابتهم اللي ساعدتنا في رسم صوره افتراضيه ليهم 
ماشاء الله بارك الله فيكم م / رزق - م/حسان - م/عبدالعزيز - م/ محمد زايد م/محيي 
ربنا يكثر من امثالكم


----------



## سيفيل انج (31 أغسطس 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> وعلي فكرة انا زملكاوي بس باحاول اتعالج من الحكايه دي


 :83: :83: :83: ليه كدا بس يا بشمهندس محيي 
ملحوظه (دورت علي وش زعلان لونه ابيض ملقيتش حتي الابتسامه لاقيتها لونها احمر هو الاهلي دا ورانا ورانا رحمتك يارب )


----------



## mohy_y2003 (31 أغسطس 2008)

سيفيل انج قال:


> :83: :83: :83: ليه كدا بس يا بشمهندس محيي
> ملحوظه (دورت علي وش زعلان لونه ابيض ملقيتش حتي الابتسامه لاقيتها لونها احمر هو الاهلي دا ورانا ورانا رحمتك يارب )


 
عمرك ما هاتلاقي وجه ابيض حزين يا عم سيفيل - ربنا يبيض وجوهنا دنيا واخرة - احنا نسيبلهم الدوري والكاس وكفايه علينا اللون الابيض هههههههههههههههههههه

_م محيي الدين محمـــد_


----------



## Ayman (31 أغسطس 2008)

اسمحولي ان اضيف بعض الاسئلة للأخ محيي:
-هل انت راض عن طريقة التدريس بالجامعة؟ان كان لا فما هو الاسلوب الامثل ؟

-بما انك مصري بالخليج فاسمحلي ان اضيف هذا السؤال الغريب:
لماذا نلمس في الوقت الحالي تأخر الهندسة في مصر وتقدمها بالخارج على الرغم من ان البنية الأساسية الهندسية بالخارج(أعني دول الخليج) معظمها مصريين؟ اضرب مثال :
شبكة الطرق في مصر (منهارة) على رأي احد اساتذة الطرق بجامعة القاهرة -اما في دول الخليج (ما شاء الله) ربنا يزيد و يبارك - لكن نتمنى ان تكون مصر مثلها


----------



## Ayman (31 أغسطس 2008)

بمناسبة الحديث عن الأهلي و الزمالك لي صديق حكى لي هذه القصة المؤثرة:
كان لي ابن اخ صغير وكان زملكاوي جدا جدا لدرجة انه كل ما ينهزم الزمالك (و هو امر طبيعي في الوقت الحالي) يبكي بكاءا مريرا و لا يأكل حتى يهدأ..و في احد الايام ذهبت لزيارتهم وجدته على هذا الحال فقلت له:ليه بتعيط و مزعل نفسك ع الفاضي؟ بسيطة شجع الأهلي...
يقول :تغير وجه الولد كمن فوجأ بالنصيحة و وقف عن البكاء و قال : (هو ينفع يا عمو؟ ) قال:طبعا ينفع من النهاردة البس احمر و قول للجميع :انا بقيت أهلاوي
ومن يومها توقف الولد عن البكاء...

كل عام و انتم و اسرة الملتقى أعضاءا و مشرفين بخير و صحة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (31 أغسطس 2008)

ayman قال:


> اسمحولي ان اضيف بعض الاسئلة للأخ محيي:
> -هل انت راض عن طريقة التدريس بالجامعة؟ان كان لا فما هو الاسلوب الامثل ؟


 
شوف يا اخ ايمن طالما ان الطالب وصل للمرحله الجامعيه - اصبح تحصيل العلم وتنميته مسئولية الطالب بالدرجة الاولي - لو هو عاوز يتعلم مش ها تفرق معاه طريقة التدريس - وربنا مييسر الامر دلوقتي والانترنت عامل احلي شغل مع اللي عاوز المعلومه 



> بما انك مصري بالخليج فاسمحلي ان اضيف هذا السؤال الغريب:
> لماذا نلمس في الوقت الحالي تأخر الهندسة في مصر وتقدمها بالخارج على الرغم من ان البنية الأساسية الهندسية بالخارج(أعني دول الخليج) معظمها مصريين؟ اضرب مثال :
> شبكة الطرق في مصر (منهارة) على رأي احد اساتذة الطرق بجامعة القاهرة -اما في دول الخليج (ما شاء الله) ربنا يزيد و يبارك - لكن نتمنى ان تكون مصر مثلها ؟


 
مين قال ان الهندسة متاخرة في مصر - مصر دائما ولادة - والموضوع كله فرق امكانيات ماديه واداريه - يعني مثلا في مصر الادارة بتكون لاهل الثقه 0 يعني المدير او المسئول يستعين باهل الثقه في العمل علشان يضمن ولائهم ويقعد اطول فترة ممكنه في منصبه - مهما كانت الخساير - لكن في الخليج نظرا للامكانيات الماديه العاليه تلاقي الادارة لاهل الخبرة - مهما كانت التكلفه - وليس اهل الثقه . علشان كده بيكون المنتج النهائي عالي الجوده

_مثال اخر_ 

لو عندك طيار وركبته سياره وطلبت منه انه يطير بيها - تفتكر ممكن يقدر يطير بسيارةمهما بذل من جهد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اعتقد ولا في الاحلام 
- لكن لو ركبته طيارة وقولتله سوق - اعتقد انه ها يطير باقل مجهود !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abo Fares (31 أغسطس 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> شوف يا اخ ايمن طالما ان الطالب وصل للمرحله الجامعيه - اصبح تحصيل العلم وتنميته مسئولية الطالب بالدرجة الاولي - لو هو عاوز يتعلم مش ها تفرق معاه طريقة التدريس - وربنا مييسر الامر دلوقتي والانترنت عامل احلي شغل مع اللي عاوز المعلومه


 
لا يبشمهندس محيي.. أنا بختلف معاك بالنقطة دي..

المرحلة الجامعية في مرحلتها الأولى ليست من مسؤولة الطالب، بل على الطالب تحمل جزء لا بأس منه من المسؤولية، ولكن جزء كبير أيضاً هو مسؤولية الجامعة.. حيث أن الجامعة لا تزال مقصرة في عدة نواحي، مثلاً المخابر الكثيرة المتواجدة في كلية الهندسة المدنية في جامعة دمشق ولكنها (من عصر جدي) وتتطلب تطويراً كبيراً، والناحية العملية التي حسب وجهة نظري (لازم يمسكوا الطالب راس الخيط) بالنسبة لها، يعني بيتخرج الطالب من الجامعة ولسا مفكر الجائز والعمودين هنن خط مستقيم ومثلثين لا أكثر ولا أقل.. وأما بالنسبة للمسؤولية الكاملة للطالب فعلاً فهي مرحلة ما بعد التخرج، أي مرحلة الدراسات العليا..

تذكرت قصة طريفة عن مسؤولية الطالب في الدراسة وما إلى ذلك.. سأحكيها بالعامية.. كانت الدراسة بسوريا من فترة إلزامية حتى صف السادس، يعني حتى نهاية المرحلة الابتدائية، (الآن أعتقد حتى الصف التاسع)، واحد من ولاد خالتي كان كسلان بالدراسة، وقت خلص صف السادس قال معد بدو يكمل دراسة، وقال إنو ما كمل واستحمل حتى صف السادس إلا لأنو كان خايف يحطوا أبوه بالحبس إذا ترك..   والله الزلمة طلع بيتحمل مسؤولية وفهمان تمام، صح؟؟ ههههههههههه


----------



## mohy_y2003 (31 أغسطس 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> لا يبشمهندس محيي.. أنا بختلف معاك بالنقطة دي..
> 
> المرحلة الجامعية في مرحلتها الأولى ليست من مسؤولة الطالب، بل على الطالب تحمل جزء لا بأس منه من المسؤولية، ولكن جزء كبير أيضاً هو مسؤولية الجامعة.. حيث أن الجامعة لا تزال مقصرة في عدة _نواحي، مثلاً المخابر الكثيرة المتواجدة في كلية الهندسة المدنية في جامعة دمشق ولكنها (من عصر جدي) وتتطلب تطويراً كبيراً، والناحية العملية التي حسب وجهة نظري (لازم يمسكوا الطالب راس الخيط) بالنسبة لها،_ يعني بيتخرج الطالب من الجامعة ولسا مفكر الجائز والعمودين هنن خط مستقيم ومثلثين لا أكثر ولا أقل.. وأما بالنسبة للمسؤولية الكاملة للطالب فعلاً فهي مرحلة ما بعد التخرج، أي مرحلة الدراسات العليا..
> 
> تذكرت قصة طريفة عن مسؤولية الطالب في الدراسة وما إلى ذلك.. سأحكيها بالعامية.. كانت الدراسة بسوريا من فترة إلزامية حتى صف السادس، يعني حتى نهاية المرحلة الابتدائية، (الآن أعتقد حتى الصف التاسع)، واحد من ولاد خالتي كان كسلان بالدراسة، وقت خلص صف السادس قال معد بدو يكمل دراسة، وقال إنو ما كمل واستحمل حتى صف السادس إلا لأنو كان خايف يحطوا أبوه بالحبس إذا ترك..   والله الزلمة طلع بيتحمل مسؤولية وفهمان تمام، صح؟؟ ههههههههههه


 
الاخ الكريم م ابو الحلول / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وكل عام وانت بخير وجميع الاخوة الكرام رواد منتدانا العظيم وجميع الامه الاسلاميه 

انا قلت بالدرجة الاولي بترجع للطالب وطبعا في جزؤ علي الجامعه كما تفضلت - ولكن رغبة الطالب اهم من المخابر بكثير- يعني نقدر نقول طالب عاوز يتعلم ها يبحث عن المعلومه خارج اسوار الجامعه وهايلاقيها - لكن لو المخابر اتطورت والجامعه ادت دورها علي اكمل وجه والطالب مش عاوز يتعلم او مستني المعلومه تجيله لحد عنده .......... اكيد في فرق بين الاتنين 

الاخ محمد زايد ذكر في حديثه ان احد اساتذته قال لهم انهم بيعلموهم كيف يبحثوا عن المعلومه في تلك المراجع -- احنا استاذتنا قالولنا ان الكليه في كل سنوات الدراسه تعلمك كيف تفكر في حل اي مشاكل تقابلها في الحياة العمليه علي اساس هندسي وعلمي سليم 

يعني بتعلمك اصول الصيد وبتسيبك انت ورزقك 

وخريج الجامعه لا نستطيع ان نقول انه درس كل علوم الانشاءات وكل علوم الخرسانه وكل علوم المنشات المعدنيه وكل علوم التربه - انت فقط تدرس اجزاء تعينك علي ان تقف علي ارض صلبه في الحياة العمليه لمساعدتك علي التعامل مع مشاكلها ايا كان مجال العمل - سواء تصميم او تنفيذ - ورغبة المهندس في الوصول لحل امثل لمشكلة ما تقابله هو اللي بيجعله يطلع اكتر ويسال الي ان يصل الي هدفه 

وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمـــد_


----------



## العبقرية (31 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يديك الصحة والعافية يا بشمهندس انا اصلا اول مرة اسمع عنها


----------



## محمددنيا (1 سبتمبر 2008)

أعتقد ان طالب الجامعة بيكون 90 فى المائة من المسؤولية فى التحصيل بتقع عليه و ما على الجامعة الا انها توفرله المدخل و المعرفة وهو يدور و الحمد لله لقيت حد جامعة الزقازيق زيى


----------



## Ayman (2 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ الكريم محيي

اذن فانت راض عن طريقة التدريس بالجامعة..(و لو اني كنت اتمنى ان يكون ردك لا لنستفيد ممن مقترحاتك) :72:
على العموم: هل من مقترحات لتطوير التعليم الجامعي؟

أما عن مصرفاسمحلي الاا اتفق معك في موضوع قلة الامكانيات.. فالكفاءات موجودة على الرغم من ذلك لكن لا تجد نفس العمل . 
كل عام و انتم و اسرة الملتقى بخير


----------



## إسلام علي (2 سبتمبر 2008)

أحمد منصور بقناة الجزيرة 
345 ألف (على ما أذكر) شخص مصري ذو كفاءة عالية (عالم , دكتور , مهندس , مخترع , ... إلخ إلخ إلخ ) 
هاجر من مصر وأبدع بالخارج 
مصمم أكثر شبكات أمريكا للطرق إزدحاماً مهندس مصري 
(ولادة لابسين سلاسل ومراته غير مسلمة ما تعرفش تفرقهم عن الغربيين نفسهم)


----------



## mohy_y2003 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> الأخ الكريم محيي
> 
> اذن فانت راض عن طريقة التدريس بالجامعة..(و لو اني كنت اتمنى ان يكون ردك لا لنستفيد ممن مقترحاتك) :72:
> على العموم: هل من مقترحات لتطوير التعليم الجامعي؟
> ...


 
مقترحاتي للتعليم الجامعي انني اتمني من الله الا يزداد سؤا - لان كل شئ في الاتجاه للاسؤ يا اخي العزيز -لدرجة ان في مقوله اليومين دول بتقول - استمتع بالسئ قبل مجئ الاسوء 

بالنسبة لموضوع مصر واضح ان حضرتك متبني وجهة نظر في الموضوع ده وعاوز تاييد ليها .......... فياريت تقوللنا عليها علشان يبقي الحوار مفيد 


وشكرا 


_م محيي الدين محمـــد_


----------



## mohy_y2003 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> أحمد منصور بقناة الجزيرة
> 345 ألف (على ما أذكر) شخص مصري ذو كفاءة عالية (عالم , دكتور , مهندس , مخترع , ... إلخ إلخ إلخ )
> هاجر من مصر وأبدع بالخارج
> مصمم أكثر شبكات أمريكا للطرق إزدحاماً مهندس مصري
> (ولادة لابسين سلاسل ومراته غير مسلمة ما تعرفش تفرقهم عن الغربيين نفسهم)


 
شكرا علي امداخله يا اخ بشر 

واحب الفت نظر الاخ العزيز ايمن ان التعليم الجامعي اهو بيفرز علماء و مهندسين ذات كفاءة عاليه جدا لدرجة ان منهم اللي بيصمم شبكات الطرق اللي في امريكا - يعني الموضوع امكانات ماليه واداريه زي ما قلت لحضرتك - ناس عندها فلوس علشان تعمل مشروع تطوير للطرق والقائمين علي ذلك المشروع ناس متميزين اداريا لدرجة انهم عرفوا يختاروا الاكفء لهذا الموضوع بغض النظر عن جنسيته - وطلع مصري اهو بالصدفه يا اخ ايمن 

وشكرا

_م محيي الدين محمــد_


----------



## mohy_y2003 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخواني الكرام - وكل عام والجميع بخير ان شاء الله 

نتابع الاجابه علي اسئلة السيد المهندس / سامر ​ 
_8-1 ما هي نصاحئك لدارسي الهندسة المدنية_

انصحهم بالاخلاص في عملهم وهو الاستغلال الامثل للفرصه السانحه لهم لفهم العلوم الهندسيه التي سخر الله لهم الامكانات اللازمه لذلك من مدرسين ومناهج واسرة تهئ لك الظروف للتفرغ لذلك - فقط كل ماهو مطلوب من الدارسين الجديه في محاولة الفهم - واقول الفهم - لانهم اذا ضاعت منهم تلك الفرصه فسيندموا عليها وسيبذلون جهد اكبر فيما بعد عندما يحتاجون الي تعويض ذلك في الحياة العمليه 
كما اطلب منهم الا يهتموا او يشغلوا بالهم بالمستقبل او بالعمل بعد التخرج لانه في علم الله وحده - يعني المطلوب الاهتمام بالواجبات واداؤها علي اكمل وجه والتاكد من ان النتائج ستاتي بما يتناسب مع درجة الاهتمام بالواجبات ان لم تزيد عنها مصداقا لقول الله عز وجل - ان الله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا - صدق الله العظيم 

_8-2 ما هي نصاحئك للمهندسين اقل من 10 سنوات خبرة_

* اقول لهؤلاء من الافضل في بداية الحياة العمليه - ولمدة 5 سنوات علي الاقل - ان تعمل في مجال المقاولات لتكتسب الخبرة الكبيرة واللازمه لتكوين شخصيتك الهندسيه - لانني اعتبر ان مجال المقاولات بمثابة المطبخ الذي تتم فيه اعداد الوجبات - فلكي تكون متذوق جيد للحكم علي الوجبات بعد اعدادها ( ودي وظيفة الاستشاري المشرف علي التنفيذ ) يجب ان تكون تدربت في مطبخ اعداد الوجبات - لذلك فاتا لا افضل ان يعمل المهندس حديث التخرج في بداية حياته في مجال الاستشارات كاشراف علي التنفيذ او حتي اعداد تصميمات بدون ان يكون عنده خلفيه عن الموقع وما يحدث فيه .
يعني مثلا ممكن مهندس حديث التخرج التحق بمكتب تصميمات في بداية حياته العمليه بدون خبرة التنفيذ - ستجد في تنفيذ تصميماته بعض الصعوبات التي قد تؤدي الي عدم سرعة التنفيذ في الموقع

* كما انصح من هم اكبر من خمس سنوات خبرة بان يتفهموا وضعهم الوظيفي جيدا بما يتناسب مع المصلحه العامه للمشروع - يعني الانتماء يكون للمصلحه العامه اولا وبعد ذلك لشركتك او مكتبك ثانيا ثم بعد ذلك طموحاتك الشخصيه - مع مراعاة الاخلاص في العمل بما يتناسب مع تلك الاولويات 

* كما ارجومنهم عدم التواكل او الثقه العمياء في مساعدينهم - يعني لازم تبقي عارف ايه اللي بيحصل في مشروعك او موقعك تمام المعرفه مهما كانت كفاءة مساعديك - ومع الخبرة هاتعرف ازاي تعمل كده باقل مجهود 

_8-3 ما هي نصاحئك للمهندسين اكثر من 10 سنوات خبرة_ 

اقول لهم يجب عليكم ان تأخذوا بايدي صغار المهندسين والاعتماد عليهم ومتابعتهم وتوجيههم واعطاء الثقه لهم - حتي لو اخطأوا في البداية - فان مردود ذلك مفيد جدا للمشروع بصورة افضل من الاعتماد علي مشرفين او مساعدين من غير المهندسين - حيث ان المهندس مهما كان حديثا الا انه يمتلك القدرة علي حسن التصرف واتخاذ القرار الافضل في حالة اكتساب الثقه في النفس ودرايته بتوجهات السياسه العامه للمشروع لما له من خلفيه علميه يفتقدها الاخرون 

كما ارجو منهم ان يرتقوا مع الوضع الوظيفي لهم في المؤسسه التي يعمل بها - يعني عندما يدير المشروع فيجب الا يديرة بعقليه مهندس موقع - وعندما يدير شركه فيجب الا يديرها بعقليه مدير مشروع بل يجب ان يرتقي مع الاحداث ويعطي صلاحيات لمعاونيه ويلتفت لاداء واجباته - يعني يعمل نظام بحيث يكون لكل عنصر في هذا النظام دور يقوم به - وبلاش مركزيه القرارات ان كل حاجه تبقي في ايده هو وماحدش يعرف يعمل حاجه من غبره 
لان مشكلة العرب الاداريه هي الموضوع ده - مركزيه القرارات - ده من وجهة نظري طبعا 

وللحديث بقيه ان شاء الله -

وارجو المعذرة عن التاخير لضيق الوقت ........... وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمـــد_


----------



## Ayman (3 سبتمبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> شكرا علي امداخله يا اخ بشر
> 
> واحب الفت نظر الاخ العزيز ايمن ان التعليم الجامعي اهو بيفرز علماء و مهندسين ذات كفاءة عاليه جدا لدرجة ان منهم اللي بيصمم شبكات الطرق اللي في امريكا - يعني الموضوع امكانات ماليه واداريه زي ما قلت لحضرتك - ناس عندها فلوس علشان تعمل مشروع تطوير للطرق والقائمين علي ذلك المشروع ناس متميزين اداريا لدرجة انهم عرفوا يختاروا الاكفء لهذا الموضوع بغض النظر عن جنسيته - وطلع مصري اهو بالصدفه يا اخ ايمن
> 
> ...





لا أخي محيي لا أتبنى اي وجهة نظر فأنا أقل من ذلك بكثير...الموضوع كله سؤال ( استفهامي و ليس استنكاري) .
انا لم أدع عدم او حتى قلة وجود الكفاءات البشرية في مصر لكن سؤالي كان معبر عن استغرابي من سوء مستوى التنفيذ مثلا في الداخل و تميزه في الخارج على الرغم من وجود المهندس المصري في الاثنين؟ 
على فكرة انا مصري ولدت و اعيش بالخارج و لكني اتمنى من كل قلبي لو أصبحت مصر أفضل ...

اتابع تكملة المقابلات بشغف...
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (3 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لكل من كان ضيفا عزيزا علينا لما اثرانا من معلومات هادفه وقيمه وكل من اثرى الموقع بالاسئله الهادفه والقيمه


----------



## Abo Fares (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> لا أخي محيي لا أتبنى اي وجهة نظر فأنا أقل من ذلك بكثير...الموضوع كله سؤال ( استفهامي و ليس استنكاري) .
> انا لم أدع عدم او حتى قلة وجود الكفاءات البشرية في مصر لكن سؤالي كان معبر عن استغرابي من سوء مستوى التنفيذ مثلا في الداخل و تميزه في الخارج على الرغم من وجود المهندس المصري في الاثنين؟
> على فكرة انا مصري ولدت و اعيش بالخارج و لكني اتمنى من كل قلبي لو أصبحت مصر أفضل ...
> 
> ...


 
أهلاً اخي أيمن..

أعتقد أنا مسألة الاختلاف في مستوى التنفيذ بين الداخل وبين الخارج هي مشكلة عامة وليست خاصة بمصر، فعندنا أيضاً في سوريا نجد هذا الاختلاف الكبير بين التنفيذ في سوريا، والتنفيذ في السعودية أو الإمارات مثلاً.. 

وجهة نظر أخرى لا أعلم مدى صحتها، وإنما سمعتها من أحد أصدقائي السوريين الذي كان يدرس الطب في إحدى الجامعات الخاصة في مصر، هو ذكر بأن الحركة العمرانية في مصر جيدة، وهناك العديد من المباني والطرق المتميزة، وهناك العديد من المهندسين الأقوياء، ولكن ما ذكره أيضاً أن ما يقلل من شأن الشيء ربما بعض الشيء هو عدم الاهتمام بالرتوش النهائية، أي عدم الاهتمام بجودة تتمة العمل.. هذا ما سمعته إذ أني لم أسافر لمصر.. سؤال ربما ينتظر أي إجابة، وأعتذر إن كنت قد خرجت عن لب الموضوع الذي هو عبارة عن مقابلة مع المهندس محيي..

مع تحيـــــــــــاتي..


----------



## mohy_y2003 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً اخي أيمن..
> 
> أعتقد أنا مسألة الاختلاف في مستوى التنفيذ بين الداخل وبين الخارج هي مشكلة عامة وليست خاصة بمصر، فعندنا أيضاً في سوريا نجد هذا الاختلاف الكبير بين التنفيذ في سوريا، والتنفيذ في السعودية أو الإمارات مثلاً..
> 
> ...


 
بالعكس يا م ابو الحلول لان هو ده لب الموضوع - فرق الامكانات الاداريه والماديه - المشكله ان مصر اقدم دوله في المنطقة تقريبا ومن الطبيعي ان تجد الاسس والنظم التي تم التخطيط والتنفيذ في مجال الانشاءات علي اساسها - نظم تقليديه جدا - اذا ما قورنت بالنظم التي تم التخطيط والتنفيذ علي اساسها بالنسبة للخليج - لانها نظم حديثة جدا -
ومن ثم تطوير شئ قديم مهما كانت درجة التطوير لن تصل به الي ان يكون افضل من الحديث المناظر له 

يعني مثلا في الخليج يستعمل الكود البريطاني في التنفيذ لجميع المجالات تقريبا - وطبعا الكود البريطاني بيحتاج ان التنفيذ يكون علي درجه عاليه من التقنيه لضمان تطبيق شروط الكود وطبعا الشروط دي موجوده 

- تعالي بقي لمصر تجد ان هناك كود مصري نابع من الكود الانجليزي ولكن الفارق هو معاملا ت الامان العاليه جدا التي تعادل الفرق بين درجة التقنيه الفنيه العاليه المطلوبه لتطبيق الكود البريطاني وبين ماهو واقع في السوق المصري 

وعموما يا اخواني العمل في ظروف صعبه من حيث الامكانيات الماديه احيانا بيكون افضل بكتير ولمصلحه المهندس في بداية حياته - لان الهندسه اصلا هي عمل شئ امن وجميل واقتصادي- لو المهندس اشتغل في مشروع له ميزانيه مفتوحه وماعندهمش مشاكل ماديه - وممكن يتنفذ شغل ويتكسر لمجرد انه مش عاجب المالك ( لان المالك ما بيعرفش ياخد قرار الا لما يشوفالحاجه متنفذة قدامه - ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ) - في الحاله دي المهندس ها يفقد الاحساس باقتصاديات المشروع يعني ها يبقي عنده لا مبالاه من ناحية التكلفه - تتكلف زي ما تتكلف - طبعا ده ها تكون ايديه مبسوطة علي الاخر وممكن يفشل اذا اشتغل في مشاريع مطلوب التدقيق علي التكلفه فيها 

لكن لما بتشتغل في ظروف قلة الامكانات وتلاقي من صميم شغلك انك تحسب التكلفه وتقارنها بماهو مخطط ولو زادت تلاقي اللي يحاسبك وزادت ليه وس و ج - دي بتربي عند المهندس الاحساس بان الشئ يجب ان يتم تنفيذة باقل تكلفه ممكنه - وده ينجح في اي ظروف اخري - بالعكس يتميز لو اشتغل في مكان التكلفه فيه مش فارقه وها يكسب المشروع 

وشكرا اخواني الكرام 

_م محيي الدين محمـــد_


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخوة الكرام / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته - وكل عام وانتم بخير 

اعتذر عن التاخير في الرد نظرا لحلول شهر رمضان المبارك - وده عمل تظبيط للمواعيد وللبرنامج اليومي واحنا مش واخدين علي كده - لان احناا طول السنه ظروفنا ملخبطه والشغل مالوش مواعيد وللاسف تعودنا علي كده 

نتابع الاجابه علي اسئلة السيد المهندس / سامر ​ 

_- ماهي نظرة المهندس محيي الهندسة القيمية وهل من الممكن انجاز اي مشروع دون التطرق لها ؟_

الهندسة القيميه هي الاستفادة المثلي من الموارد المتاحه وده من صلب الهندسه عموما - والمدنيه خصوصا - لاننا لو نظرنا للمشروع في مرحلة التصميم تجد ان العناصر الانشائيه يجب ان تتناسب مع الوظيفه المصمم من اجلها لاتقل ولا تزيد عن ذلك - ده طبعا لو اعتبرنا ان معامل الامان من ضمن متطلبات التصميم الاساسيه - لانها لو قلت يصبح العنصر غير آمن - ولو زادت يصبح غير اقتصادي وده مرفوض لانه بيفرغ التصميم من قيمته الهندسيه - يعني مثلا لو عمود المفروض يكون قطاعه المطلوب 30*30 سم لمقاومة الاحمال الواقعه عليه وتم عمله 100*100سم هل هذا يكون مقبول اقتصاديا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طبعا لا 

وبنفس المنطق في مرحلة التنفيذ ستلاحظ انه يجب الاستفاده المثلي من الموارد بجميع انواعها سواء بشريه او معدات بما يؤدي الي تقليل الفاقد من تلك الموارد 

وسبحان الله - لو نظرت الي اي مقاول ناجح حتي لو كان امي لا يقرأ ولا يكتب ستجده يعمل بهذا الاسلوب دون ان يدري ـــ وهو ده سبب نجاحه 

واحنا عارفين ان عناصر المشروع الرئيسيه هي ( الجودة - الزمن - التكلفه ) فلكي يتم تنفيذ مشروع بطريقه مثلي يجب الحصول علي نفس الجوده في اقل زمن وباقل تكلفه لان ممكن تحصل علي تلك الجودة في زمن اكبر وتكلفه اعلي - وده بيحصل في حالة عدم وجود سيطرة علي الموارد المتاحه وبالتالي تهدير وقت وخامات ......الخ 

بالتالي لايمكن انجاز مشروع بصورة مثلي بدون اللجؤ الي الهندسة القيميه 

_- ماهي نظرة المهندس محيي للتحكيم الهندسي وهل من الممكن انجاز اي مشروع دون التطرق له ؟_

التحكيم الهندسي يتم اللجؤ اليه في حالة وجود منازعات بين اطراف المشروع - وطبعا بيفضل ذلك عن اللجؤ للمحاكم لانه بيستغرق وقت اطول خاصة ان تلك المحاكم بها قضاة غير متخصصين في المهنه 
ولكن الافضل من الاثنين هو عدم وجود نزاع من الاساس وبالتالي لا يتم اللجؤ الي طرف لفض النزاع - وده ممكن يحصل في حالة ان مستندات التعاقد تكون مبنيه علي العدل وحفظ حقوق جميع الاطراف - وحتي لو ان هناك ثغرات في التعاقد من الممكن تذليل العقبات الناتجه عن ذلك بالطرق الوديه حفاظا علي المصلحه العامه للجميع - لان كما ذكرت يجب ان يحقق المشروع اهداف جميع الاطراف في نفس الوقت - يعني يجب ان يخرج الجميع من المشروع بتحقيق ما لا يقل عن الحد الادني لكل طرف - عدا ذلك فان المشروع يعتبر فاشل 
يعني لو مقاول خسر في مشروع فيعتبر ذلك فشلا سيؤدي الي تعثر ذلك المقاول في المستقبل - ونفس الكلام للمالك ممكن يلغي استثماراته في مجال التنفيذ بسبب فشله في تحقيق المنفعه المرجوة من مشروعه حتي لو المقاول نجح في ذلك المشروع وحقق مكاسبه منه 

_10- عندما يقوم المهندس محي بعمل مقابله مع مهندس متقدم لوظيفة _
_ما هي الاساسيات التي على ضوئها يحدد القبول او الرفض لهذا المهندس ؟؟ _
هو الحقيقه انا لي وجهة نظر في هذا الموضوع بخصوص السي فياو السيرة الذاتيه . 
انا باعتبرها بطاقة تعارف بالمهندس ويجب الا يعتد بها بصورة اساسيه في قبول او رفض المهندس 

لان السيره الذاتيه ببساطه هي عبارة عن تاريخ ذلك المهندس - وقد تكون الظروف لم تسمح له بالعمل في مشروع كبير متناظر مع المشروع المطلوب له تلك الوظيفه رغم انه ممكن يبدع في تلك الوظيفه في حالة اتاحه الفرصه له - والواقع خير دليل علي ذلك 

يبقي المناقشه مع المهندس وزي ما تفضل المهندس حسان في مشاركته وقال انه يقعد مع المهندس ساعه او اثنين ولو الوقت يسمح باكتر يكون افضل لمعرفة طريقه تفكيره واسلوبه في التعامل مع متطلبات تلك الوظيفه .- لاني اعتقد ان المهندس يتميز عن الاخر في اسلوب التفكير وطريقة التعامل في المواقف المختلفه 

_وماهي الاسئله التي يستخدمها المهندس محيي لتقييم المهندس المتقدم لطلب الوظيفة ..؟؟ اذا كان المهندس حديث التخرج وايضا اذا كان مهندس خبرة اكثر من 15 عاما_

لو المهندس حديث التخرج - اعتقد الاسئله ها تنصب في الناحيه الاكاديميه - لانه طبيعي انه مش هايكون عنده خبرة في التنفيذ - بالاضافه لدراسة شخصيته بصفه عامه من اسلوب الحديث واهم حاجه انه يكون عنده شخصيه قويه واجتماعي لكي يستطيع السيطرة علي فريق العمل 

اما لو كان خبرة - فالوضع مختلف - لان ساعتها بتكون له شخصيه هندسيه بتفرض نفسها في الحوار وبيظهر مدي ملائمته للوظيفه من عدمه - طبعا كل ده بيظهر من الحوار 
وطبعا الكلام ها يبقي منصب علي المشاريع اللي اشتغل فيها واسلوب التنفيذ والمشاكل اللي صادفته وكيفيه التعامل معها 

_11-برايك هل يجب ان يكون مدير المشروع الهندسي مهندسا مدنيا ...؟؟ وما هي الامور التي يجب توفرها بمدير المشروع الناجح ؟؟...._

الافضل انه يكون مهندس لانه لو غير مهندس سيحتاج الي مساعدين مهندسين للامور الفنيه التي قد يصعب عليه اتخاذ قرار فيها بصورة فرديه 

ومدير المشروع الناجح يجب ان يكون عادل ولو علي شركته - يعني يكون راجل حقاني يعطي كل ذي حق حقه - بالاضافه الي استخدامه لحسه الهندسي في اتخاذ قرارات تصب في المصلحه العامه للمشروع ككل - ويجب ان يكون مؤمن بقيمة المهندسين في المشروع وبناء جسر من الثقه بينه وبينهم مع الاحترام المتبادل والاعتماد عليهم بصفه اساسيه واعطائهم صلاحيات مع المتابعه الدقيقه لتلافي اي عيوب في مهدها 

_12-اخر سؤال :- _
_من خلال خبرتك الطويله بالعلوم الهندسية - هل تجد تحديث الكودات ما بين كل فترة وفترة امرا مجزيا او مفيدا ام انه يسبب مشاكل للمهندسين ؟؟_
_فمثلا حتى الان تجد العديد من المهندسين يستخدمون Ubc97 وعمره 11 عاما_
_وصدر العديد من النسخ المحدثة للaci و Ibc خلال نفس الفترة ...._

طبعا لابد من تحديث الكودات بصفه مستمرة لانها من صتع البشر - يعني مثلا عندنا في مصر تعتبر لجنة الكود المصري لتصميم وتنفيذ المنشآت الخرسانيه في حالة انعقاد دائم - تقريبا في اجتماع اسبوعي لمناقشة الامور الفنيه وتكليف اساتذه معينين بدراسة اي جزئيه تحتاج الي دراسه ويتم مناقشة تلك الدراسات واتخاذ قرار بالتعديل بناءا علي نتائج تلك الدراسه اذا لزم الامر 

وده طبيعي لان حتي القوانين المدنيه يتم تعديلها باستمرار - لان مافيش شئ غير قابل للتعديل الا كتاب الله ( القرآن الكريم ) والسنه النبويه الصحيحه - ماعدا ذلك فكله اجتهادات تحتمل الصواب والخطأ 

وشكرا جزيلا اخي المهندس سامر وارجو المعذرة عن التاخير لظروف العمل - وشكرا لاخواني المهندسين رواد المنتدي الكرام والقائمين عليه - ونسال الله ان يوفقنا الي ما يحبه ويرضاه 

وكل عام وانتم بخير 

_م محيي الدين محمــــد_


----------



## samersss (7 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا القدير المهندس محمد محي على سعه صدره بالاجابه على الاسئلة واستفسارات الاخوة الاعضاء 
الاجابات ماشاء الله ثريه بالمعلومات 
واقتبس منها 
مقولة للمفكر الكبير عباس محمود العقاد يقول ( يجب علي الانسان ان يعرف كل شئ عن شئ .......... وشئ عن كل شئ ) بمعني ان الانسان يجب ان يكون متخصص في شئ ويعلم كل شئ عنه بالاضافه الي علمه بالقليل عن باقي المجالات 

جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا القدير ولجميع الاخوة ....

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخواني الكرام 

ايه رايكم يا جماعه ان يكون اللقاء القادم مع المهندس سامر - وبعد اللقاء يتفضل باستكمال لقاءاته طبقا لما هو مخطط في اجندته - بعد اذن المهندس سامر طبعا اذا كان ماعنده مانع لهذا 

وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمــــد_


----------



## مهندسة رضى (10 سبتمبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخواني الكرام
> 
> ايه رايكم يا جماعه ان يكون اللقاء القادم مع المهندس سامر - وبعد اللقاء يتفضل باستكمال لقاءاته طبقا لما هو مخطط في اجندته - بعد اذن المهندس سامر طبعا اذا كان ماعنده مانع لهذا
> 
> ...


 

ياااااااااريت يا بشمهندس سامر

بجد نفسنا نتعرف اكتر على مشرفنا الفاضل جزاك الله كل خير

ولا تزعج الاسئله سوف تكون سهله ولك حريه الاجابه على ما شئت وترك ما شئت


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (11 سبتمبر 2008)

اكيد كلنا موافقين


----------



## نور الجزائرية (11 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته.
الفكرة في القمة مشكووووور اخ سامر و نشكر المهندسين على تعاونهم معه و مع المهندسين الاخرين 
الاجوبة على الاسئلة جعلتنا نتحمس اكثر للعمل بالمجال 
و اكثر من هدا انا شخصيا اصبحت غيورة من المشوار العملي لكل مهندس و قلت يا رب اوصل الى كل هدا النجاح .
الله يحفظهم لنا و للملتقى و نستفيد منهم ............ ربنا يديهم الصحة و الستر .

ابنة المليون شهيد


----------



## samersss (11 سبتمبر 2008)

بالحقيقة باقي 4 اعضاء يجب ان اكمل المقابلات معهم 

وختامهم كما ذكرت استاذنا القدير ابو بكر ( مسك الختام ) 

لكن ان كانت رغبتكم ان ابدا بالمقابلة الان فانا جاهز باذن الله 


( الذي يقوم بوضع اسئلة صعبه سامنعه من المشاركة لمدة 3 ايام ) هههههههه


مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 سبتمبر 2008)

[سنبدأ الان مع مشرفنا العزيز السيد المهندس ســـامر ​

نفس الاسئله تقريبا الموجهه الى كافة المهندسين ,,,,,,,,,,, الله يعينك علينا....

الاسئله عامه جدا اخي الفاضل- وحقنا لدماء الاعضاء بالمنتدي ضد المنع لمدة 3 ايام - لك حريه الاجابه على ما شئت وترك ماشئت 

بسم الله نبدا

الله يعينك علينا ....

1- ما هي هوايات المهندس ســـــــــامر ؟
- ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس ســــامر ؟؟
- ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس ســــــــامر للانترنت يوميا ؟؟ وهل يؤثر استخدام الانترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية ؟؟

2- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟
وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟

3-ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟
وما هي اثقلها ؟؟

4- ما هو مشروعك تخرجك ؟ هل من موقف معين حدث اثناء المناقشه تود ان تسرده لنا ؟؟

5-للهندسة المدنية اقسام عديده - ما هو اكثر قسم تعاملت معه بالحياه العمليه ؟؟هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنى ان تعمل به لكن لم توافيك الفرصه ؟؟ما هو ؟؟

6- برايك : هل يوجد مشروع مثالي -تصميم مثالي - تنفيذ المخططات على الواقع 100% بدون تغيرات فنية- بدون تاخير جدول زمني- بدون مشاكل دفعات ؟؟ وهل يمكن تحقيق ذلك ؟؟

7- برايك : ان يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاما ام من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟

8-ما هي نصاحئك 
1- لدارسي الهندسة المدنية
2 -للمهندسين اقل من 10 سنوات خبرة
3 - للمهندسين اكثر من 10 سنوات خبرة 

- ماهي نظرة المهندس ســــــــــامر لكل من :-

الهندسة القيمية 
التحكيم الهندسي 

وهل من الممكن انجاز اي مشروع دون التطرق لهذه التخصصات ؟

10- عندما يقوم المهندس ســــــــامر بعمل مقابله مع مهندس متقدم لوظيفة 
ما هي الاساسيات التي على ضوئها يحدد القبول او الرفض لهذا المهندس ؟؟ وماهي الاسئله التي يستخدمها المهندس ســـــــــامر لتقييم المهندس المتقدم لطلب الوظيفة ..؟؟


11-برايك هل يجب ان يكون مدير المشروع الهندسي مهندسا مدنيا ...؟؟ وما هي الامور التي يجب توفرها بمدير المشروع الناجح ؟؟....

12 - ايهما اقرب الي قلبك مجال التصميم ام التنفيذ ؟

13-اخر سؤال :- 
من خلال خبرتك الطويله بالعلوم الهندسية - هل تجد تحديث الكودات ما بين كل فترة وفترة امرا مجزيا او مفيدا ام انه يسبب مشاكل للمهندسين ؟؟
فمثلا حتى الان تجد العديد من المهندسين يستخدمون Ubc97 وعمره 11 عاما
وصدر العديد من النسخ المحدثة للaci و Ibc خلال نفس الفترة ....



(يمكن لاي احد من الاعضاء المشاركة بطرح الاسئله العامة ........ )

مع تحيات اعضاء المنتدي ,,,,,,,,,


----------



## samersss (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*بسم الله نبدأ*
*
1-**ما هي هوايات المهندس ســـــــــامر ؟*

*السباحة – تنس الطاولة - البلياردو ( على الكمبيوتر فقط )*
*
**- **ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي* *يتعامل معها المهندس ســــامر** ؟؟*

*في الحقيقة البرامج التي اتعامل معها مختلطة بين البرامج المدنية والبرامج المعمارية *

*1- **ETABS+SAP2000*
*2- **3D MAX + PHOTOSHOP*
*3- **MICROSOFT PROJECT *
*4- **PCA COLUMN + PCA BEAM*
*بجانب الاكسل والورد والبور بوينت*

*وادرس حاليا برنامج البريمافيرا *
*
- **ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس ســــــــامر* *للانترنت يوميا ؟؟ وهل يؤثر استخدام الانترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية ؟؟*

*معدل الاستهلاك ما بين 3-4 ساعات يوميا *

*ومن جهه تاثير الانترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعيه فلها تاثير ايجابي وسلبي*
*التاثير الايجابي هو التواصل مع الاهل بالبلدان الاخرى واكتساب اصدقاء جدد بثقافات مختلفة *
*التاثير السلبي هو الابتعاد قليلا عن الجو العائلي **
**
2- **ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟**
**وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل* *ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟*

*بالحقيقة حالي كحال خريجي الثانوية العامة *
*لا ادري أي التخصصات افضل *
*كنت انوي دراسة طب الاسنان *
*وفي احد المرات ذهبت انا وصديقي لعيادة طبيب الاسنان وشاهدت خلع السن لصديقي فصرفت النظر نهائيا عن هذا المجال *
*لكن بصورة عامة عشقي لمادة الرياضيات والفيزياء وجهاني لكليه الهندسة *
*وكنت امام خيارين اما الهندسة المدنية او هندسة الالكترونيات والاتصالات *
*وبحمد الله توفقت بقسم الهندسة المدنية وحصلنا على الشهادة بالمدة المطلوبة *

*وان عاد الزمن ساختار الهندسة المدنية مرة اخرى ولن افكر ابدا بالكترونيات والاتصالات**
**
3-**ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام* *الدراسة ؟؟**
**وما هي اثقلها ؟؟*

*اكثر المواد متعه ايام الدراسة هي مواد الرسم الهندسي والخرسانه وطرق الانشاء والتنفيذ*
*واثقلها الهندسة الوصفيه ( والفضل لله سبحانه وتعالى ثم رضا الوالدين والاول على الدفعه بانني انتهيت من هذه المادة ) **J*


*5- *ما هو مشروعك تخرجك ؟ هل من موقف معين حدث اثناء المناقشه تود ان تسرده لنا ؟؟

مشروع تخرجي كان عبارة عن تخطيط طريق بطول 200 كيلو متر ( كنا عبارة عن مجموعه من 4 طلاب )
يحتوي على كباري وعبارات 
وكان المشروع يتمتع بتفاصيل كثيرة جدا منها عمل حسابات CUT+FILL+MASS DIGRAM باستخدام TERRA MODEL 
وتصميم الخلطات الاسفلتيه واقطار الكباري مع SUPER ELEVATION مع تصميم CREST+SAG
وقمنا بعمل SIMULATION  للطريق باستخدام 3DMAX  كان مدته 5 دقائق تقريبا 
وناقشنا فيه وزير مواصلات سابق ودكتور عراقي 
خلال المناقشة ظننا ان لن نحصل على 1 من100 
لكن تفاجأنا باننا حصلنا على 90 من 100 بالمشروع ولله الحمد 

5-للهندسة المدنية اقسام عديده - ما هو اكثر قسم تعاملت معه بالحياه العمليه ؟؟هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنى ان تعمل به لكن لم توافيك الفرصه ؟؟ما هو ؟؟

بحمد الله خلال فترة الدراسة كنت احرص على التيرم الصيفي وادرس مواد بسيطة لا تحتاج لمجهود
وخلال هذه الفترة كنت اذهب الى المواقع الكبيرة واتدرب بها بدون أي مقابل مادي رغبه بالحصول على العلم فقط ومشاهده الاعمال ولا اشكل خطرا على أي احد ( لذا كنت الاقي الترحيب دائما ) تعلمت في تلك الفترة من المراقب من المساح من النجار من الحداد من مدير المشروع ومهندس الموقع استفدت كثيرا في تلك الفترة ولله الحمد مما سهل علي جدا الدخول للحياه العمليه والعمل بمشاريع كبيرة منذ بداية التخرج

عملت بالتصميم والتنفيذ الخرساني للمجمعات السكنية والتجارية والابراج 
الخرسانه علم واسع جدا وممتع لا اتمنى ان احيد عنه

6- برايك : هل يوجد مشروع مثالي -تصميم مثالي - تنفيذ المخططات على الواقع 100% بدون تغيرات فنية- بدون تاخير جدول زمني- بدون مشاكل دفعات ؟؟ وهل يمكن تحقيق ذلك ؟؟


كما ذكر الاساتذه بوجود العنصر البشري لا بد من وجود نسبه خطأ او تقصير فاتوقع من الصعب حدوث ذلك
واغلب المشاريع لا بد من وجود AS BUILT 

7- برايك : ان يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاما ام من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟


اعيد واقتبس ما ذكره استادنا المهندس محيي ( ان تعلم كل شئ عن شئ ......وشئ عن كل شئ )
فانا مازلت احاول ان اتعلم كل شئ عن الخرسانة وتطوير مهاراتي الادارية 

8-ما هي نصاحئك 
1- لدارسي الهندسة المدنية

( العلم بالصغر كالنقش على الحجر )
هذه فتره التحصيل وانت تملك الان وقت فراغ ولا يوجد مسؤوليات تثقل كاهلك فاستغل هذه الفترة الاستغلال السليم بقربك من الدكاترة والمحاضرين والاستفاده منهم بقدر المستطاع 
مختبرات الجامعه ومكتبه الجامعه مفتوحه امامك بامكانك الدخول باي وقت والاستفاده
بعد التخرج لن تحصل على هذه الامكانيات مجتمعه 

2 -للمهندسين اقل من 10 سنوات خبرة
وهي الفئة التي انتمي اليها
بهذه المرحله اتزنت واتضحت الامور امامك واصبح افقك اوسع واشمل
يجب ان تسال نفسك هذا السؤال ( ماذا سأكون بعد 10 سنوات ؟؟ )
يجب ان تحدد هدف وتسعى اليه





3 - للمهندسين اكثر من 10 سنوات خبرة 

دعني ازيد السنوات قليلا الى 15 سنه حتى تصبح الاجابه اسهل
انتم بمثابه الموجهين والمنشئين للاجيال الصاعده وحديثي التخرج فلا تتركوهم وانيرو لهم الطريق السليم

- ماهي نظرة المهندس ســــــــــامر لكل من :-

الهندسة القيمية 

طبعا الهندسة القيمية VALUE ENGINEERING من المواضيع الهامة جدا خصوصا بالمشاريع الكبيرة 
كما ان المقاول يستطيع تنفيذ مشروع امن وغير اقتصادي
يستطيع المهندس ايضا تنفيذ مشروع امن واقتصادي 
لكن بالهندسة القيمية يصبح المشروع امن واقتصادي اكثر 

التحكيم الهندسي 

طبعا هذا القسم من اهم الاقسام
لان المشكله تكون بهذه الحاله هندسية فلابد من ان من يحكم بالخلاف الهندسي يكون ملما بالمواضيع الهندسية 
حتى يستطيع الوصول للحكم المناسب

وهل من الممكن انجاز اي مشروع دون التطرق لهذه التخصصات ؟

طبعا يمكن انهاء المشاريع بدون التطرق للتحكيم الهندسي لكن بالنسبة للهندسة القيمية كما ذكرت سابقا يصبح المشروع امن واقتصادي اكثر 

10- عندما يقوم المهندس ســــــــامر بعمل مقابله مع مهندس متقدم لوظيفة 
ما هي الاساسيات التي على ضوئها يحدد القبول او الرفض لهذا المهندس ؟؟ وماهي الاسئله التي يستخدمها المهندس ســـــــــامر لتقييم المهندس المتقدم لطلب الوظيفة ..؟؟


لحديث التخرج
خلفيته الهندسيه 
حماسه للتعلم 
شخصيته واسلوبه بالحديث 
اللغه الانجليزية طبعا 
وان كان غير مناسب اذكر له لماذا لم اقبل به وانصحه بما يجب ان يفعل حتى يسفيد بالمستقبل

للمهندس الممارس
تعتمد طبعا على المنصب او طبيعه العمل
ويكون الاعتماد اكثر على المشاريع التي عمل بها 

11-برايك هل يجب ان يكون مدير المشروع الهندسي مهندسا مدنيا ...؟؟ وما هي الامور التي يجب توفرها بمدير المشروع الناجح ؟؟....


ابدا الاجابه بسؤال 
ما هو المطلوب من مدير المشروع ؟؟
انهاء المشروع بالمدة المطلوبة وبالتكلفة والجودة المطلوبة 
فمن استطاع الوصول لهذه الامور يمكن ان يصبح مدير مشروع ناجح
لان وظيفة مدير المشروع تكون ادارية وتعاقدية اكثر من كونها فنيه (يوجد طاقم فني يقوم بالمهام الفنيه من رسامين ومهندسين الخ...)



12 - ايهما اقرب الي قلبك مجال التصميم ام التنفيذ ؟

مجال التصميم ممتع 
بالاخص عند الانتهاء من تنفيذ المنشا 

مجال التنفيذ 
ممتع اكثر 
لكن بعد تسليم المشروع دائما احزن
ان هذا المشروع الذي كنت تتجول به كما شئت وتدخل أي غرفه وتجلس باي مكان 
اصبح لا يمكنك دخول البوابة الرئيسية اللا باذن او تصريح ليس كما هو بمرحله التنفيذ

13-اخر سؤال :- 
من خلال خبرتك الطويله بالعلوم الهندسية - هل تجد تحديث الكودات ما بين كل فترة وفترة امرا مجزيا او مفيدا ام انه يسبب مشاكل للمهندسين ؟؟
فمثلا حتى الان تجد العديد من المهندسين يستخدمون Ubc97 وعمره 11 عاما
وصدر العديد من النسخ المحدثة للaci و Ibc خلال نفس الفترة ....

طبعا كما تفضل الاساتذه الكرام 
تحديث الكودات مهم جدا بالذات للمهندس المصمم 
فتطور العلوم والقياسات والدراسات والابحاث الجديدة نستفيد منها بالكودات فهي خلاصة هذه الابحاث والدراسات 



بالنهايه اشكر جميع الاخوان على استضافتي 

والمهندس محيي تحديدا 
 ( اتوقع ان تكون اول واحد يحظى بالمنع لمده 6 ايام .........طلبنا اسئلة سهله ) ​


----------



## Abo Fares (12 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور م. سامر على المشاركة الرائعة.. بس من مشاركتك المختصرة المفيدة استنتجت إني بحكي كتير، بقصد أكتر من كتير ههههههههههه

بس أنا عندي سؤال إذا سمحت عن الجنسية، بعتقد إنك عراقي، صح؟؟ إذا مو عراقي، سوري.. 

وسؤال تاني إذا سمحت عن طبيعة عملك الحالي..

بعتقد سيتم توقيفي 6 ايام أنا أيضاً هههههههههه

تقبل تحيــــــــــاتي..


----------



## mohy_y2003 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور يا مشرفنا العزيز علي تلك الاجابات التي تدخل في نطاق المختصر المفيد -
ومشكور مرة اخري علي زيادة حد الايقاف الي 6 ايام بدلا من 3 مما يدل علي كرم زائد منكم ,,,,,,,,,, لدرجة ان اخونا ابو الحلول طلب نفس المده ,,,,,,,,,, بس في حاجه عاوزة توضيح - ماهو المقصود بالايقاف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا يا مشرفنا العزيز 

_م محيي الدين محمــــد_


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (12 سبتمبر 2008)

samersss قال:


> لكن ان كانت رغبتكم ان ابدا بالمقابلة الان فانا جاهز باذن الله
> 
> 
> ( الذي يقوم بوضع اسئلة صعبه سامنعه من المشاركة لمدة 3 ايام ) هههههههه
> ...


هههههههههه ,, الله يعينك علينا


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (12 سبتمبر 2008)

م.سامر / *تحياتي لك , وما شاء الله عليك ,واسمحلي ببعض الاستفسارات / *



> *مشروع تخرجي كان عبارة عن تخطيط طريق بطول 200 كيلو متر ( كنا عبارة عن مجموعه من 4 طلاب )*
> *يحتوي على كباري وعبارات *
> *وكان المشروع يتمتع بتفاصيل كثيرة جدا منها عمل حسابات Cut+fill+mass Digram باستخدام Terra Model *
> *وتصميم الخلطات الاسفلتيه واقطار الكباري مع Super Elevation مع تصميم Crest+sag*​


 
س1- هل تعتقد ان مشروع التخرج يلعب دورا مهم في المستقبل المهني للمهندس او على الاقل يوجهه لبداية الطريق ؟
س2- مشروع تخرجك طرق .. فهل كان من الممكن ان تعمل بهذا المجال ( ان سمح لك التخصص بذلك ) ؟ وان كانت الاجابة لا فلماذا ؟ ​ 


> - ايهما اقرب الي قلبك مجال التصميم ام التنفيذ؟​
> مجال التصميم ممتع
> بالاخص عند الانتهاء من تنفيذ المنشا ​
> 
> ...


 
-هذا شعور حقيقي اعلمه جيدا بالذات ان كانت الامور قد سارت فيه على خير ما يرام . ​ 
س3 :/ وبما انك جئت على ذكر ان مجال التنفيذ ممتع اكثر ... هل تعتقد ان يبدأ المهندس المدني حياته العملية في التفيذ ام التصميم ولماذا ؟
_____________________________________________________________________​ 
س4 : / ما رايك بتخصص الهندسة المدنية للمراة العربية ..؟ وما هو رايك بعملها في كل من .. التصميم // في التفيذ .. / في الاشراف ..​ 

سؤال اخير / 
ما رايك بقسم الهندسة المدنية في الملتقى ؟ .. وما اكثر نقطة ايجابية فيه ( برايك ) .. وبالمقابل ما اكثر نقطة سلبية فيه ( ان وجدت ) . ؟ ​ 

وتقبل تحياتي ( واعتقد ان الاسئلة لا تستحق العقاب ..هههه. مثل اخواني الافاضل اللي صعبوا عليك الموضوع شوي ) ​


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (12 سبتمبر 2008)

اوجزت وانجزت دائما 
وعلى ماعتقد بان مشروك فيه وجبه علميه داسمه
ممكن نعرف من اين بلد؟؟؟


----------



## العبد الفقير (12 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



أسألتي هي الاتية

1- متى تستخدم الحل اليدوي والحل بالكمبيوتر؟

2- هل تستخدم ملفات الأكسل لحل بعض المقاطع ؟ وهل تفضلها؟

3- ما هي النقاط الرئيسية في التصميم المبدئي للمباني الخرسانية؟ أهم المعايير في أختيار المقاطع؟

4- ماذا تريد أن تركز في المستقبل (تصميم الأبراج أو الأشراف على المنشات أو تصميم المصانع أو تصميم الجسور والطرق )

5-ما رأيك في بعض المهندسين الذين لا يجيدون إلا عمل modelig في الكمبيوتر فقط النمذجة ويأخذون النتائج عمياني بدون معرفة هذه النتائج من أين أخذت

6- خلال أحتكاكي بكثير من المهندسين وخصوصاً العرب لاحظت أنهم لا يهتمون بالحل اليدوي كثيراً بينما وجدت في الدول الأخرى هناك أهتمام أكثر بالحل اليدوي، ما رأيك في هذه المقولة؟

7-هل تفكر بإنشاء برامج بالاكسل؟

8-هل تفكر أو فكرت أن تترك الهندسة و تتجه إلى عمل اخر أكثر ربحية وأكثر راحة ؟

9- ما رأيك في المهندس الشامل في الدول العربية مهندس يشرف في كل حاجة الأشراف والتنفيذ لكل شيء وتصميم ويحدد الجدول الزمني وفي البنية التحتية ويتدخل في الإلكتروميكانيك ؟ هل هي ظاهر إيجابية؟ وما رأيك في المهندس الذي يزعم بمعرفته في كل هذه التخصصات؟

10-هل تظن بأهمية بوجودة شهادة تشابهPE في الدول العربية؟

11-هل تغضب من العوام الذي لا يفرق بين المهندس والمعماري ومصمم الديكور؟ 

12- ما رأيك في عدد كبير من المصممين الذين يزيدون كمية الحديد والأسمنت بدون داعي؟

13- الرشوة في القطاع الهندسي التصميم والأشراف والمقاولات؟ كيف يتم عل هذا الداء؟

14-هل تواجه تحديات في مهنتك؟ وكيف تتغلب عليها؟


----------



## Abo Fares (12 سبتمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههه العبد الفقير (شطب نهائي من الملتقى) ههههههههه

only kidding. lol


----------



## مهندسة رضى (12 سبتمبر 2008)

اولا:

جزاك الله كل خير مشرفنا العزيز مهندس سامر 

ما شاء الله عليك منفذ جيد لمقوله ( خير الكلام ما قل ودل ) :84:

ثانيا :



أبو الحلول قال:


> بس أنا عندي سؤال إذا سمحت عن الجنسية، بعتقد إنك عراقي، صح؟؟ إذا مو عراقي، سوري..
> 
> وسؤال تاني إذا سمحت عن طبيعة عملك الحالي..
> 
> ..


 


عبد العزيز الجمل قال:


> ممكن نعرف من اين بلد؟؟؟


 
lمثلى كباقى الاعضاء عايزين نتعرف اكتر على مهندس سامر

ثالثا:



المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> س4 : / ما رايك بتخصص الهندسة المدنية للمراة العربية ..؟ وما هو رايك بعملها في كل من .. التصميم // في التفيذ .. / في الاشراف ..​


 
جزاك الله كل خير بشمهندس محمد زايد سؤال عجبنى اوى وياريت نعرف رايك 


( الذي يقوم بوضع اسئلة صعبه سامنعه من المشاركة لمدة 3 ايام ) هههههههه


طبعا ده مش هيطبق على المهندسات 


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mohy_y2003 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> هههههههههههههههه العبد الفقير (شطب نهائي من الملتقى) ههههههههه
> 
> only kidding. lol


 
سبقتني يا ابو الحلول - مبروك البراءة لي ولك من التوقيف - والاخ المهندس العبد الفقير زي ما انت قلت قد فاز بالمقاوله only kidding.

_م محيي الدين محمـــد_


----------



## إسلام علي (12 سبتمبر 2008)

ماشاء م سامر هذا ظننا بك 
ولكن فين البطاقة الشخصية ؟ ( يا رب سلم ..وأعدي من الإيقاف !)


----------



## samersss (12 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم
نتابع .....
الاخ ابو الحلول
- انت بتحكي اكثر من كثير بكثير كثير لكن كله بفائدة جزاك الله خيرا ( بس انا حكيت اكثر منك شوي وبتشوف )
- اتشرف ان اكون عراقيا او سوريا او مصريا بالنهاية انا فلسطيني
- بالنسبة للتوقيف لا تخاف من التوقيف في ناس حيتقفو 12 يوم طول بالك 
- بالنسبة لطبيع العمل الحالي يمكن تستغرب شوي
فانا اعمل حاليا مديرا لمبيعات الاضافات الخرسانيه بالمنطقة الغربيه بالمملكة العربية السعودية 
حصولي على ماجستير ادارة الاعمال اهلني للحصول على هذه الوظيفة ولله الحمد
استاذنا القدير واخانا العزيز محي 
المقصود بالايقاف ليس عكس الجلوس 
ههههههههههه
استاذنا القدير واخانا محمد زايد 
س1- هل تعتقد ان مشروع التخرج يلعب دورا مهم في المستقبل المهني للمهندس او على الاقل يوجهه لبداية الطريق ؟
بالحقيقة ما استقده شخصيا من مشروع التخرج او والمشاريع الاخرى خلال فترة الدراسة هو ترتيب الافكار
وطريقة تجميع باقي الامور سويا 
يعني مثلا خلال الدراسة كورس كامل لطرق التنفيذ وكورس اخر لتخطيط المشاريع
ما اعنيه هو كيفيه الاستفاده من معلومات طرق التنفيذ واستعمالها بتخطيط المشروع
مما لها بالتالي فائده في بداية الطريق
س2- مشروع تخرجك طرق .. فهل كان من الممكن ان تعمل بهذا المجال ( ان سمح لك التخصص بذلك ) ؟ وان كانت الاجابة لا فلماذا ؟ 
بالحقيقة لم يكن هذا الخيار متاحا عند التخرج 
ولا ادري ان كان متاحا ربما كنت سالتحق به وانسجم معه اكثر 
س3 وبما انك جئت على ذكر ان مجال التنفيذ ممتع اكثر ... هل تعتقد ان يبدأ المهندس المدني حياته العملية في التفيذ ام التصميم ولماذا ؟
برايي الشخصي ان يبدا المهندس حديث التخرج بما يتوفر امامه من فرصه والتنفيذ افضل
الرسومات والحسابات درس ما يكفي منها خلال فترة الدراسة – يجب ان يحتك بالتنفيذ ويلاحظ طرق التنفيذ - فعندما يقوم بتصميم سقف او عمود او كمرة يتخيل على الاقل طريقة تنفيذها والمجهود المبذول بها 
س4 : / ما رايك بتخصص الهندسة المدنية للمراة العربية ..؟ وما هو رايك بعملها في كل من .. التصميم // في التفيذ .. / في الاشراف .. 
في الحقيقة المراه العربية المدنية بامكانها العمل بالتصميم 
لاكن الاشراف والتنفيذ اعتقد سيكون الامر صعبا نوعا ما ومما شاهدته بالحقيقة هو عمل المراه بالاشراف على التصميم الداخلي ( تكون المراه صلبه جدا ومتمسكة جدا بارائها لا تقبل الحياد او التغيير وليست ضعيفة كما كنت اعتقد) 
ما رايك بقسم الهندسة المدنية في الملتقى ؟ .. وما اكثر نقطة ايجابية فيه ( برايك ) .. وبالمقابل ما اكثر نقطة سلبية فيه ( ان وجدت ) . ؟
اذكر اول مرة شاركت فيها بمنتدى هندسي هو ملتقى المهندسين العرب وكان موضوع عن طرق صب الخرسانه باستخدام placing poom 
وكان هذا منذ 7 سنوات تقريبا وكنت اشارك بمنتديات اخرى لكن سبحان الله ملتقى المهندسين كان وما زال افضلها 
من مميزاته :-
تحت اشراف نخبة من المهندسين ماشاء الله عليهم مثل المهندس فيصل والمهندس فيصل الشريف والاخوان جاسر ومهاجر وغيرهم روح المحبه والتعاون فيما بينهم اكثر من الاخوان ( ان نست احد ارجو تذكيري )
اهتمامهم الدائم بالشكل العام للملتقى واختيار الالوان المناسبة له واخر تصميم بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان والاهتمام باختيار البرنامج المناسب والذي يحوي الكثير من الخيارات وdata base  القوية 
من الاناحيه الايجابة بنظري 
وجود اساتذة كبار بخبرات عظيمة منهم من تم عمل المقابلات معهم مثل الاستاذ رزق حجاوي – م حسان – م محي – م محمد زايد – م ابو بكر – م عبد العزيز الجمل - ابو الحلول وغيرهم ( ستكون مفاجأة )
تعاون الاخوة فيما بينهم بالاجابة على الاسئلة وتوضيح المعلومات وكاننا اصبحنا كالاسرة الواحد نخاف على بعضنا البعض ونهتم لبعضنا البعض
مبادرات الاخوة بشرح برامج او اضافه برامج والتي تاخذ الوقت والمجهود الكثير في الاعداد والرفع للموقع
النقاط السلبيه 
( ناوي ترفدنا من مهنه الاشراف ) هههههههههه
الاخوان كما ذكرت متعاونون جدا لاقتراحات المشرفين واقتراحات الاعضاء لما فيه المصلحة العامة 
لكن بالنهاية الكمال لله وحده 
وتقبل تحياتي ( واعتقد ان الاسئلة لا تستحق العقاب ..هههه. مثل اخواني الافاضل اللي صعبوا عليك الموضوع شوي ) 
شكرا لمرورك الكريم استاذنا القدير محمد زايد
استاذنا عبد العزيز الجمل شكرا لمرورك وكما ذكرت انفا انا من فلسطين
الاخ العبد الفقير 


أسألتي هي الاتية

1- متى تستخدم الحل اليدوي والحل بالكمبيوتر؟

بالحقيقة خلال فترة عملي بالتصميم كان الاعتماد الاكثر على برامج التصميم وملفات الاكسل ولم اعتمد كثيرا على التصميم اليدوي

2- هل تستخدم ملفات الأكسل لحل بعض المقاطع ؟ وهل تفضلها؟

نعم افضل استخدام ملفات الاكسل 
1- الدقة الحسابية
2- شكل التقرير النهائي لادراجه بالنوتة الحسابيه
3- امكانيه تصميم الكثير من المقاطع بوقت اقل من وقت التصميم اليدوي

3- ما هي النقاط الرئيسية في التصميم المبدئي للمباني الخرسانية؟ أهم المعايير في أختيار المقاطع؟

اختيار النظام الانشائي المناسب الامن والاقتصادي وسهل التنفيذ برايي هو اهم نقطة بالتصميم 
لانه يؤثر على التكلفة الاجماليه للمشروع من حيث الكميات وطرق التنفيذ وسرعة المشروع والموارد.....الخ
واقصد بالنظام الانشائي ( توزيع الاعمده والكمرات واختيار نوع السقف المناسب )

4- ماذا تريد أن تركز في المستقبل (تصميم الأبراج أو الأشراف على المنشات أو تصميم المصانع أو تصميم الجسور والطرق )

كما ذكرت بالاجابة على اسئله المهندس محيي 
يجب ان يسال المرء نفسه اين سيكون خلال العشر سنوات المقبله او الخمس سنوات المقبله ( يحدد هدف ويسعى اليه )
وبحمد الله خلال فترة الدراسة قمت بتحديد هدفي الاساسي وهو الحصول على MBA على حسابي الشخصي وليس على حساب والدي حفظه الله ورعاه وبحمد الله حصلت عليها
الهدف المقبل باذن الله سيكون PMP (project management professional ) 
واتمنى ان اكمل الدراسة للحصول على درجة الدكتوراه باداره المشاريع (بعد 15 سنه )

ادعولنا 
5-ما رأيك في بعض المهندسين الذين لا يجيدون إلا عمل modelig في الكمبيوتر فقط النمذجة ويأخذون النتائج عمياني بدون معرفة هذه النتائج من أين أخذت

البراج الهندسية هي برامج خدميه للمهندس – توفر الوقت والمجهود 
لكن بالمقابل يجب ان يفهم المهندس هذا البرنامج بصورة سليمه ويعرف طريقة عمله ويستطيع توقع قيم تقريبيه للمخرجات 
6- خلال أحتكاكي بكثير من المهندسين وخصوصاً العرب لاحظت أنهم لا يهتمون بالحل اليدوي كثيراً بينما وجدت في الدول الأخرى هناك أهتمام أكثر بالحل اليدوي، ما رأيك في هذه المقولة؟


من الصعب بالحياه العمليه تصميم منشأ متعدد ادوار بالتصميم اليدوي
ذكرت انه من الصعب وليس المستحيل سياخذ الكثير من الوقت والمجهود ولا اتصور انه بالدول الاخرى من يقوم بذلك
وفي هذه الايام حتى ان طلب منك تصميم كمرة او عمود او قاعده منفصله ستجد انك بصورة تلقائية تقوم بتشغيل جهازك وتشغيل البرنامج وعمل التصميم او check المطلوب منك

7-هل تفكر بإنشاء برامج بالاكسل؟


اقوم فقط بعمل ملفات للتصميم او الحسابات المساحية ....حسب الحاجة 
8-هل تفكر أو فكرت أن تترك الهندسة و تتجه إلى عمل اخر أكثر ربحية وأكثر راحة ؟
في الحقيقة نعم عملي الحالي اكثر ربحيه واكثر راحه مقارنه بالتنفيذ 
مثلا المصمم او حاسب الكميات الذي يجلس بالمكتب له مشاكل تختلف عن مهندس الموقع او مدير المشروع 
لكن لكل عمل طبيعه مشاكل تختلف عن الاخر
بالنهاية الموضوع موضوع ارزاق بيد الله سبحانه وتعالى 
كانت امامي فرصة العمل بمكتب تصميم او العمل بمجال المبيعات 
وبعد صلاه الاستخارة تسهلت امور المبيعات وتعقدت امر التصميم بصورة ملفته للنظر والحمد لله انا سعيد ومرتاح الان بعملي
9- ما رأيك في المهندس الشامل في الدول العربية مهندس يشرف في كل حاجة الأشراف والتنفيذ لكل شيء وتصميم ويحدد الجدول الزمني وفي البنية التحتية ويتدخل في الإلكتروميكانيك ؟ هل هي ظاهر إيجابية؟ وما رأيك في المهندس الذي يزعم بمعرفته في كل هذه التخصصات؟
اعيد مقوله المهندس محي عاجبتني كثير
( معرفة شئ عن كل شئ ..... وكل شئ عن شئ )
يعني كمهندس موقع يجب ان تعرف ولو اساسايات عن التخصصات الاخرى لكن لا يتحمل الاعباء كامله لانها ستفيده بالمستقبل 
فمثلا ان ذكر له مهندس الكهرباء انه لايستطيع تنفيذ هذا الجزء اللا بطريقة معينه 
ومهندس الموقع لديه خلفيه عن طريقة تنفيذ هذا الجزء فيمكن ان يوجهه ويرشده او يتناقش معه 
10-هل تظن بأهمية بوجودة شهادة تشابهPE في الدول العربية؟
هل تقصد professional engineering  ..؟؟؟
طبعا لكل دولة نظامها للحصول على هذه الشهاده 
فمثلا استراليا تطلب تقديم 3 case study ومن ثم تخضع للتقييم
كندا لها متطلبات اخرى ( دراسة كتابين عن اخلاقيات المهنه ) وعمل اختبارات تحريريه ( لغير خريجي جامعات معينه )
من الدول الاخرى لتقييم المهندسين
سوريا مثلا لا تحصل على لقب استشاري اللا بعد العمل لمده خمس سنوات 
الفلبين لا يحصل المهندس على شهادة الهندسة اللا بعد تقديم اختبار شامل ( بعد 5 سنوات دراسة )
ما اتمناه بالدول العربية هو ان يتم عمل تقييم للمهندسين 
المهندسين ذوي الخبرة الكبيرة مثلا يحصل على تقدير A
المهندس حديث التخرج مثلا G
ويكون لهذا التقييم اسس متعارف عليها ان التقدير C يتمكن بالعمل بمشاريع معينه لا تزيد مساحتها عن 30 الف متر مربع كتنفيذي فقط
التقدير B يمكنه من العمل كمصمم لمشاريع لا تزيد عن 25 دور مثلا وتكنه ايضا بالعمل بالتنفيذ لمشاريع تزيد عن 30  الف متر مربع وهكذا 
11-هل تغضب من العوام الذي لا يفرق بين المهندس والمعماري ومصمم الديكور؟ 
لا اغضب ابدا 
بالعكس اقوم بتوضيح الفروق له 
12- ما رأيك في عدد كبير من المصممين الذين يزيدون كمية الحديد والأسمنت بدون داعي؟
المهندس هو العنصر الاقتصادي بالمشروع 
وان دعت الحاجة لمعرفة المهندس المصمم بان الطريقة التي سيتم تنفيذ المشروع بها ليست صحيحه 100% فما المانع 
فمثلا يوجد مقاولين حتى هذه الايام يقومون باضافه الماء الى الخرسانه وبوجود مهندس الاشراف !!!!
مما يؤثر على قوة الخرسانه
13- الرشوة في القطاع الهندسي التصميم والأشراف والمقاولات؟ كيف يتم عل هذا الداء؟
نسال الله عز وجل ان يعافينا من هذا الداء
فجميع الاطراف ملعونه بحديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
لعن الله الراشي والمرتشي والساعي بينهما 
التمعن بهذا الحديث يكفي 
فهو نهي من الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
عدا عن ذلك ان من يقوم بهذا العمل مطرود من رحمه الله عز وجل
ان امتلك الشخص 1000 جنيه مثلا بالحلال
واخذ رشوة بقيمة 10 جنيهات فقط ( مال حرام )
فتذهب بركة 1000 جنيه بسبب هذا المبلغ البسيط
14-هل تواجه تحديات في مهنتك؟ وكيف تتغلب عليها؟
 طبعا بمجال المبيعات 
 التحديات مختلفة او المتطلبات ومقاييس النجاح مختلفة عن المشاريع والمواقع
شكرا لمرورك مهندسة رضى
الاخ بشر بالنسبة للبطاقة الشخصيه 
سامر
فلسطيني مقيم بجدة
خريج الاكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا ( الاسكندرية )
حاصل على بكاوريوس هندسة التشييد والبناء عام 2002
حاصل على ماجستير ادارة الاعمال عام 2006
متزوج ورزقني الله سبحانه وتعالى البنين والبنات بعدد 1 – 1 ( تعادل ) ولله الحمد

شكرا لكم 

مع تحياتي
سامر
​


----------



## Abo Fares (13 سبتمبر 2008)

samersss قال:


> شكرا لمروركم الكريم
> 
> نتابع .....
> الاخ ابو الحلول
> ...


 
السلام عليكم م. سامر..

حقيقةً أنا اعتقدتك في بادئ الأمر سوري نظراً للهجتك (في الكتابة) القريبة جداً من اللهجة السورية.. وأهلاً بك وبإخواننا في فلسطين الأبية.. نتمنى من المولى عز وجل أن ينصر إخواننا المسلمين في فلسطين وأفغانستان والعراق وفي بقاع الأرض قاطبة.. اللهم آمين




samersss قال:


> متزوج ورزقني الله سبحانه وتعالى البنين والبنات بعدد 1 – 1 ( تعادل ) ولله الحمد​
> شكرا لكم ​
> مع تحياتي
> سامر​


 
هاد أهم الشي   ختامها مسك... الله يسلملك ياهن، ويبارك فيك..


----------



## Ayman (13 سبتمبر 2008)

مقابلة اكثر من رائعة..استفدنا كثيرا..
الماجيستير اخي سامر من نفس الاكادمية؟ 
أرشح الأخ الكبير " سالدان " للمقابلة التالية


----------



## العبد الفقير (13 سبتمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> هههههههههههههههه العبد الفقير (شطب نهائي من الملتقى) ههههههههه
> 
> Only Kidding. Lol



الله يستر

الأعدام 30 سنة والأشغال الشاقة والتمثيل بجثته لجعله عبرة لمن أعتبر هههه


----------



## samersss (13 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابو الحلول

اخي ايمن
نعم الماجستير من نفس الجامعه

الاخ العبد الفقير 
شكرا لك لمرورك الكريم

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## مهندسة رضى (13 سبتمبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> أرشح الأخ الكبير " سالدان " للمقابلة التالية


 
انا بتفق معك بشمهندس ايمن دا بعد اذن مشرفنا مهندس سامر


----------



## samersss (19 سبتمبر 2008)

حسب رغبه الاخوة نتابع الان مع الاخ المهندس سالدان

بمناسبة شهر رمضان سنقوم بتخفيف الاسئله قدر المستطاع

نفس الاسئله تقريبا الموجهه الى كافة المهندسين ,,,,,,,,,,, الله يعينك علينا....

الاسئله عامه جدا اخي الفاضل- لك حريه الاجابه على ما شئت وترك ماشئت 

بسم الله نبدا

الله يعينك علينا ....

1- ما هي هوايات المهندس احمد؟
- ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس احمد؟؟
- ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس احمد للانترنت يوميا ؟؟ وهل يؤثر استخدام الانترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية ؟؟

2- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟
وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟

3-ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟
وما هي اثقلها ؟؟

4- هل تعتقد ان يبدأ المهندس المدني حياته العملية في التفيذ ام التصميم ولماذا ؟

5- ما رايك بتخصص الهندسة المدنية للمراة العربية ..؟ وما هو رايك بعملها في كل من .. التصميم // في التفيذ .. / في الاشراف .. 


6- ماذا تريد أن تركز في المستقبل (تصميم الأبراج أو الأشراف على المنشات أو تصميم المصانع أو تصميم الجسور والطرق )

7- هل تفكر أو فكرت أن تترك الهندسة و تتجه إلى عمل اخر أكثر ربحية وأكثر راحة ؟


يمكن لاي احد من الاعضاء المشاركة 


مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## ماجدان (20 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

أولا ما شاء الله على الجمع 
حقيقة وعن جد إذا كان المهندس القدير محمد زايد لا يعرف أيفرح ام يحزن فأنا حقيقة لا أعرف أأعتذر أم اشكر 

* أأعتذر لمشاركتى اياكم فى نقاش هادف ولقاء مفيد مع كل ذى علم وخبره فأنا لست منهم على الإطلاق 
أم 
* أأشكر لترحيبكم بى ورفع أسمى بين صفوة الكوادر بهذا الصرح الهندسى العملاق 

- حقيقة اشكر المشرف القدير م. سامر على رفعه اسمى الضئيل جدا بين مجموعه من الأساتذه الكبار ليس لأنى واحد منهم ولكن ليحملنى قدرا من الثقه أرجو أن اكون عند حسن ظنكم جميعا بإذن الله 

 1- ما هي هوايات المهندس احمد؟
- طبعا تأتى الهوايه الأولى والأهم على الإطلاق مطالعة كل ما يخص حبيبتى التى أعشقها ولا أعشق غيرها أظنكم عرفتموها .
الشطرنج وإن كان للمهندس محمد زايد صاولات وجولات فيها فأنا اتحداه وانامن مؤيدى بطل العالم الأمريكى بوبى فيشر كما أوافقه بأسلوب الأحتفاظ بالفيلين ليكونا قوه ضاربه على الرقعه فى الإتجاهين وكذلك البطل الروسى كسبروف
أما عن سبايسكى فهو يلعب فى الأغلب الدفاع اليوغسلافى وهذا يصعب اللعب به لتفريعاته 32 تفريع وأنا افضل أفتتاح ريتى والدفاع الهندى وأجيد باقى الأفتتاحيات حيث انى متمرس فى التعليق على مباريات العالم فنيا وتسجيل ذلك فى مذكرات 
ومن أهم هوياتى السباحه , البلياردو ( الإسنوكر ) , مشاهده مباريات كرة القدم العالميه وانا من عشاق AC MILAN 

- ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس احمد؟؟
حقيقة لأنى بعيد عن التصميم 
فأنا لا استخدم من البرامج إلا 
1 - اتوكاد 2D
2 - Word
3 - Power point 
4 - Exel
5 - برامج التحليل وتفريد الحديد وهى من أهم البرامج بالنسبة لى مع بساطتها فهى هامه جدا للمساهمه والتعديل فى عمل لوحات التنفيذ التى نستخدمها أثناء التنفيذ 

* اترك التعامل مع الساب حتى أنتهى من دورة التصميم المانيول من المركز القومى للبحوث التابع لوزارة الإسكان بجمهورية مصر العربيه 
إذ لا أتمكن من البرنامج إلا لقراءة بعض البيانات أو ادخالها له بمساعدة الزملاء 

- ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس احمد للانترنت يوميا ؟؟ وهل يؤثر استخدام الانترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية ؟؟
كلما أستطعت التعامل مع الكمبيوتر أثناء التواجد بالمكتب أو بالمنزل ولا يمنعنى عنه إلا العمل بالموقع أو متطلبات اليوم الهامه من مجالسة الأهل والاكل والصلاه ......

الحمد لله اوازن الموضوع بحيث لا اتأخر عن الأهل فى مطلبه ولا اشعرهم بخلو المجلس منى إذ كلما بادرتهم بمعاينه خفيفه من حين لآخر 


2- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟
حقيقة ليس هناك سبب غير مشيئة الله سبحانه وتعالى والحمد لله دائما 
أنا من ايام الثانويه العامه حقيقه قد أخجل منها أو لا تروق لكثير من الناس ومعهم كل الحق .... حيث كانت كل أهتماماتى أن آتى بالمجموع العالى ليس أكثر وكل ما اعلمه هو أن الكليات العاليه هى النجاح ليس إلا 
( طب - هندسه - آلسن - سياسه واقتصاد - آثار ) وإن كان أولاهم طب - هندسه 
حيث أنى من وانا صغير كانت لدى عقده 
كيف يعرف الطبيب المرض ؟؟؟ كيف ؟؟ فكانت بالنسبة لى مهربا عن كلية الطب فلم احبه 
وأما الهندسه فلم أكن أحب مادة الهندسه بالصف الإعدادى لما تحويه من مسائل هندسيه تحتاج إلى معطيات ومطلوب وعمل وبرهان 
فكان كل ما على هو المجموع العالى وإن كان الطب أبعدهم عن خاطرى فكان الأختيار بقسم الرياضه بالثانويه والحمد لله تأهلت للهندسه بمجموع كبير 
دخلت اعدادى هندسه ( القسم العام ) وراودنى فكر " الهندسه الإلكترونيه " ولكن والحمد لله ففى ثانى سنه لم يكن مجموعى يسمح بدخول قسم الإلكترونيات فأخترت مدنى ليس اكثر 

وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟
حقيقة لا استطيع فراق محبوتى ابدا 
وعلى الأخص أنا والحمد لله مخلص لها اشد درجات الإخلاص 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## مهندسة رضى (20 سبتمبر 2008)

سالدان قال:


> حقيقة لا استطيع فراق محبوتى ابدا
> وعلى الأخص أنا والحمد لله مخلص لها اشد درجات الإخلاص
> سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


 
وهذا سبب تميزك مهندس سالدان :20:

بارك الله فيك ووفقك الى ما يحبه ويرضاه

فى انتظار باقى اللقاء وخاصه السؤال الخامس 

:56::56::56:


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (20 سبتمبر 2008)

سالدان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أولا ما شاء الله على الجمع
> 1- ما هي هوايات المهندس احمد؟
> ...


 
تحياتي اخي العزيز المهندس احمد / 

وانا اقبل التحدي فمنذ مدة كبيرة وانا اتمنى ان العب لعبة حقيقية وليس مع الكمبيوتر او لوحدي احاكي مباريات الكبار فيها .... 
لا اخفيك امرا اني معجب بفيشر مع احترامي لاسلوبه الهجومي الرائع الا ان سر اعجابي به هو ارائه السياسية ومعارضته لسياسة بلده .. حتى ان اليهود اتهموه بمعاداته السامية الا انه اجاب " انا لا اعادي السامية لاني ببساطة لا اكره العرب "
ولكن انسحابه امام كاربوف كانت صفحة سوداء في تاريخه الكبير في هذه اللعبة .. 
ومع اني من محبي سباسكي ( حتى اني سميت باسمه اثناء الدراسة الابتدائية والاعدادية والثانوية ) الا اني لا انكر ان فيشر تفوق عليه مرتين في السبعينات والتسعينات ... 
ومن المؤكد انك تعلم ان فيشر توفى في بداية هذا العام .




> وانا من عشاق Ac Milan


- 

هنا اعتقد اننا متفقون ففي الدوري الاطالي اجل انا مع ميلان مع انه في الاونة الاخيرة يخيب امالي كثيرا" بالرغم من كوكبة النجوم فيه

وتقبل تحياتي اخي الفاضل م.احمد ....


----------



## Ayman (20 سبتمبر 2008)

ايوة ...كذا ضمننا مباريات شطرنج جامدة...
يعني قلت AC milan ومجيبتش سيرة عن أهلاوي و اللا زملكاوي..
واضح كدا انك زملكاوي


----------



## Abo Fares (20 سبتمبر 2008)

> وانا من عشاق Ac Milan


 لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا أبداً.. الدوري الإنكليزي هو المتصدر حالياً، ومانشستر يونايتد الأفضل 




> حقيقة لا استطيع فراق محبوتى ابدا
> وعلى الأخص أنا والحمد لله مخلص لها اشد درجات الإخلاص


الله يعين زوجة المستقبل، فلديها ضرة من قبل الزواج أصلاً 


بارك الله فيك م. أحمد... ننتظر تتمة اللقاء..

تقبل تحيـــــــــاتي..


----------



## مهندس سابا (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكر خاص جدا جدا لكاتب الموضوع والقائم عليه*

كوكبة كبيرة وعريقة من الاسماء الكبيرة اسماء زينوا المنتدى وأضافوا الية 
بريقا بتواجدهم المعطر بتلك الخبرات التي اكتسبوها وعملوا على تطويرها ​ 
هنيئا لهذا المنتدى تواجد هذه الكوكبه من المهندسين الكبار اسما وفعلا 
وهنيئا لكل من تابع او سوف يتابع هذه اللقاءات مع هؤلاء الأستاذه الكبار ​ 
******************************************​ 
اخيرا لا يسعني سوا التقدم بخالص الشكر والاحترام والتقدير لكل من عمل على 
هذا الموضوع سواء بالتعليق عليه او بمتابعته ​


----------



## ماجدان (20 سبتمبر 2008)

3-ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟حقيقه هنا اوافق م. محى 
يعتمد ذلك بصفه كبيره على المحاضر والزملاء والكتاب وأسلوب الشرح وأشياء أخرى كثيره وقد تكون الماده الواحده احيانا بها مالذ وطاب وبها ايضا ما يزهد العقل فيه 

وبصفه عامه 
احب المواد والكورسات : الخرسانه - الأساسات - الرسم الهندسى - اساليب ومعدات التشيد - مقاومة المواد - بعض من كرسات التحليل الإنشائى - 

وما هي اثقلها ؟؟
المنشآت المعدنيه - التحليل الإنشائى - كل المواد النظريه 

واضيف أن 
المواد التى كنت أكررها ......
كل الكورسات التى لا تمت للهندسه المدنيه بصله على الأقل من وجهة نظرى 
لغات الحاسب - البرمجه - مواد اقتصاد من كليات التجاره 

اما عن باقى المواد كالرى والهيدروليكا مثلا فهى عادى كباقى الكورسات 

4- هل تعتقد ان يبدأ المهندس المدني حياته العملية في التفيذ ام التصميم ولماذا ؟
حقيقه هنا اقف معكم وقفه 
انا مؤمن جدا بالتخصص داخل الهندسه المدنيه وأعتقد أنه السبيل إلى التطور للمهندس والهندسه والعمل وأكتساب العلم الجديد والخبره القويه طبعا بالتعرف المستمر على باقى الأقسام ولكن بصوره خفيفه 

ولكن من وجهة نظرى الشخصيه التصميم والتنفيذ لا يفترقان البته 
فيجب ويلزم أن يكون المهندس منفذ بالفعل ليس فقط على درايه بالتنفيذ ليصمم ما يمكن تنفيذه بصوره صحيحه ومطلوبه 
كما يجب ان يكون مصمم بالفعل لينفذ ما أمكن تصميمه بطريقه صحيحه وكفاءه عاليه 
أى أن المهندس المدنى يجب أن يكون مصمم ومنفذ فى آن واحد ولكن يتخصص بنوعيه من المنشآت 

ولكن يكون التخصص بالقسم كامل داخل الهندسه المدنيه 
* مهندس إنشاءات خرسانيه ................ مصمم ومنفذ ومشرف منشآت خرسانيه 
* مهندس رى ............. مصمم ومنفذ ومشرف منشآت رى 
* مهندس طرق ............ مصمم ومنفذ ومشرف لأعمال الطرق 
* مهندس إنشاءات معدنيه ......... مصمم ومنفذ ومشرف أعمال معدنيه

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (20 سبتمبر 2008)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> تحياتي اخي العزيز المهندس احمد /
> 
> وانا اقبل التحدي فمنذ مدة كبيرة وانا اتمنى ان العب لعبة حقيقية وليس مع الكمبيوتر او لوحدي احاكي مباريات الكبار فيها ....
> لا اخفيك امرا اني معجب بفيشر مع احترامي لاسلوبه الهجومي الرائع الا ان سر اعجابي به هو ارائه السياسية ومعارضته لسياسة بلده .. حتى ان اليهود اتهموه بمعاداته السامية الا انه اجاب " انا لا اعادي السامية لاني ببساطة لا اكره العرب "
> ...


 
اوك نبدا يا هندسه على سايت ****** مؤقتا حتى نلتقى أما على أحد مقاهى الحسين بمصر الحبيبه أو فوق اسطح احد ناطحات السحاب بالإمارات 

قولى الأول بتفضل أنه أفتتاح ,انه تفريع عشان اراجعلك التفريع ههههههههههههه ولا عايز تاخدنى على خوانه 

ثم ليه كده يا هندسه هو لازم تفكرنى ....................
إما نشوف عم إنشلوتى هيعمل ايه 
بالله عليك .......... فى حد يتغلب من تشيلسى 5 / صفر 
ويامسهل لرونالدينيو 
بس فى مثل عندنا فى مصر بيقول " لو كان فيه الخير مكنش رماه الطير "
ومثل تانى بيقول " الحدايه مبترميش كتاكيت "

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (20 سبتمبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> ايوة ...كذا ضمننا مباريات شطرنج جامدة...
> يعني قلت Ac Milan ومجيبتش سيرة عن أهلاوي و اللا زملكاوي..
> واضح كدا انك زملكاوي


 
ههههههههههههه
اصل الميلان ............. الفنلتين بتوع 
واحده حامره ............ والتانيه بيضه ههههههههه

بس فعلا أنا زملكاوى ....... وبصراحه أنا لا يدخل ذمتى بتعريفه الدورى المصر إلا إنى بالفعل أحى الأهلى فهو فريق قوى فعلا ويستحق ما هو فيه 
ويارب يطرح البركه فالمهندس الألمانى ( هلمان )

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (20 سبتمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا أبداً.. الدوري الإنكليزي هو المتصدر حالياً، ومانشستر يونايتد الأفضل
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
معاك مشرفنا الكريم الدورى الإنجليزى أقوى ............. والمان يونايتد من فرقى الحبيبه أيضا 

مما ملكت يمينى هههههههههههههه

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (20 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> وهذا سبب تميزك مهندس سالدان :20:
> 
> بارك الله فيك ووفقك الى ما يحبه ويرضاه
> 
> ...


 
لا تميز ولا حاجه م. رضى 
جزاك الله خيرا 

أما عن السؤال الخامس فعيونى م. رضى 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (21 سبتمبر 2008)

5- ما رايك بتخصص الهندسة المدنية للمراة العربية ..؟ وما هو رايك بعملها في كل من .. التصميم // في التفيذ .. / في الاشراف .. 


حقيقة أبدا فى الجواب على هذا السؤال من آخر السؤال .........

أولا : أنا أرى أن المهندس التنفيذى ....... " Leader " بكل ما تحوى الكلمه من معنى 
وإن كان القرصان هو ربان السفن والجذر فى البحار والمحيطات فالمهندس التنفيذى هو قرصان الهندسه فى المواقع التنفيذيه 
ولا حظو أيضا أنه ليس بقاض أو حكم مباره فالقاض أو الحكم ينظر فى أفعال قد حدثت وأنتهت ويحكم فيها
 أما القائد ....... هيهات هيهات هو الذى يأمر بالفعل فيحدث ثم يحكم فيه 

فهل نجد المرأه ......... قائده ؟؟؟ هل نجدها قرصانه ؟؟؟

* المهندس التنفيذى يجب عليه لا محاله أن يجمع بين ثلاث 
1 - العمل الفنى 
2 - العمل البدنى 
3 - العمل الإدارى 
بنفس الكفاءه والبراعه ليكون القرصان المنشود والقائد المغوار 

يجب ان يكون صاحب علم سديد وكفاءه فنيه عاليه وسليمه من دراسات ونحوه وأن يكون دائم التطور وملم بكل القديم والجديد من العلم قدر المستطاع ........... وهنا اعتقد أنه يمكن للمرأه بكل ثقة وحزم أن تضاهى الرجل بل وقد تتغلب عليه أحيانا 

يجب أن يكون صاحب قوة بدنيه تمكنه من العمل فى الصعاب بنفس الكفاءه على مدى ساعات العمل ليعمل بأى مكان لتحمل حرارة الشمس وبرد الجو ولتمكنه من الصعود والهبوط الإرتفاع والإنخفاض و الذهاب والإياب هنا وهناك للتحرك والتنقل بين المواد من اخشاب واسياخ من طوب ورمال والتعامل مع المرتفعات والمنخفضات فضلا على التعرض لمخاطر جما مثل التواجد على أرتفعات غير آمنه والتنقل عبر مدادات ووصلات غير ثابة .........الخ 

يجب أن يكون حازم وصارما يجيد التعامل مع مختلف الفئات حسن وسرعة التصرف والحكمه فى التعامل مع الأمور مواجهة المشاكل والمخاطر والتصدى لها بل ومنعها 

ومنها أرى إن تمكنت المرأه كمهندسه تنفيذيه من العلم والدراسات 
فهل يمكن لها أن تواجه الصعاب فى الموقع بالعمل البدنى هل تستطيع ان تتواجد فى أى مكان تحت اى ظرف هل يمكن لها الحركه والتنقل بتماسك وإتزان بسهولة ويسر 
هل يمكن أن تتعامل مع جميع الفئات من الناس من الغفير مرورا بالعامل والصنيعى والمشرف والمهندس والإستشارى والمالك مع أختلاف الثقافات والضمائر هل تستطيع التعامل مع الحرميه وأصحاب الضمائر الغائبه أتستطيع التعامل مع الجهله والأغبيه 
هل يمكن أن تكون آمرة ناهية فى فريق كامل من الرجال 
قد نحتاج منها أوقات أن تكون صارمة وحازمه فى مواجهة الأشخاص وأن يعلو صوتها وان تتغير ملامح وجهها وأن تكشر عن انيابها وتزغر بعينها وأن توقف أعمالا وتبدأ أعمالا وتوقع غرامات بل وتفصل اشخاصا برفد نهائى وفورى ............. وإن أستطاعت هى ذلك 
هل نجد رجلا يتحمل أن يلقى أوامر من أمراه وإن قبل هذا هل يمكن ان يسمح أن يعلو صوت أمراه عليه أو .............. 
لاحظوا أننا نتكام عن فريق من قليل الثقافات والعلم والأسلوب الإجتماعى وليس عن فريق من الأرستقراط ........... يجب أن يتم التعامل معه بهذه الطريقه أحيانا وهل أفكارهم تقبل ذلك من إمراه ؟؟ إن كانوا يقبلوها اصلا من رجل ..!!!

حقيقة أرى الأمر صعبا وتام الصعوبه للغايه 

فأنا أرى المرأه كما يراها ديننا الحنيف هى الضعف والرقه الأنوثه والهدوء الحنيه والعطف ............. فإن أرادت أن تتخلى عن طبيعتها فيجب أن تتقن وتفعل ماهو أعلاه 
والآن أترك الجواب لكم فى موضوع عمل المهندسه المدنيه كمهندسه تنفيذيه 

وننتقل إلى عملها كمصممه هندسيه ............ نجد النجاح القوى والمحقق للأمال فيمكن بقليل من المجهود مواكبة العلم والدراسات التى تمكنها من العمل كمصممه مثل الرجال ولكنها لا تكون مصممه بارعه ولا تفوق الرجال 
ذلك لأنها لا تجد طريقها إلى التنفيذ فنعود سويا إلى القاعده التى تقول لا يمكن أن يكون المصمم بارع بدون تنفيذ لأنه يلزم أن يكون منفذ ليصمم ما يمكن تنفيذه 
وذلك حال كثير من أخواتنا المهندسات اللاتى يعملن فى بيوتهن مصممات عبر الإنتر نت ونعود بتصميماتهم كثيرا إلى التعديلات مره ومرات 
وعنها ايضا تجاوبون انتم عن عمل المهندسه كمهندسه تصميم 

ولكن ما ارى أن المهندسه تكون على حق فيه لدرجه كبيره هو أن تعمل مهندسة جوده بالمعامل لتتعامل مع جداول وكتب وكودات وماكينات وكمبيوترات لمراقبة جودة المواد المختلفه الداخله فى البناء وتحليل العينات وإصدار التقارير 
هنا أجاوبكم أنها تكون ناجحه تماما ومحافظة على الوضع الطبيعى لها كإمرأه 

وهناك مواقف من أرض الواقع حدثت معى فيما يخص الموضوع إن أردتم أسردها لكم لأنى أعلم انى أطلت كثيرا فيما أعلاه 

وعن ذلك كله ارى أن الهندسه المدنيه هى الأختيار الخاطىء للمرأه 

ولكن الهندسه المعماريه هى كل النجاح لها ........... لتمارس فيه كل ما أتاها الله بالفتره من ذوق وحس وجمال وترتيب وتنظيم 

ما كان أعلاه رأى منفردا ولا يستند لأى حقائق علميه او ماشابه فقط رأى وممارستى شخصيا للعمل ليس اكثر 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (21 سبتمبر 2008)

6- ماذا تريد أن تركز في المستقبل (تصميم الأبراج أو الأشراف على المنشات أو تصميم المصانع أو تصميم الجسور والطرق )

حقيقه احمد الله أنى نفذت مختلف المنشآت الخرسانيه 
كتنفيذ وأشراف ( مدارس - مصانع - عمارات سكنيه - فلل - ابراج - مراكز إداريه وتجاريه - اسوار )

* أعمال الترميمات 
( ترميم خرسانات - ترميم بنايات داخليه ( شركات وبنايات إداريه ) - ترميمات بسيطه ( مرمات الشقق السكنيه) )

* المنشآت المعدنيه
 لا يتعدى تنفيذ وتركيب خزانات معدنيه سعة 40 طن 

أعمال الطرق ( رصف وسفلته داخل الشركات والمشاريع )

وحقيقه حلمى هو تنفيذ ناطحات السحاب
 وعمل مشاريع ضخمه كمشاريع توسعات الحرم ومشاريع المدن السكنيه الضخمه 

وايضا تنفيذ الكبارى والجسور 

أما عن التصميم ......... فإذا قدر الله لى أحلامى فسيكون التصميمم من اساسيات العمل 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## step6 (21 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا بلعب شطرنج كمان وحريف الحمد لله بس انا مش هتحدي اي حد 
بس انا عندي اقتراح ممكن نشوف مبارة بين الاخ سالدان وم محمد زايد على موقع اال ياااهووو ع الهواء 
بس مقيش حد يلعب بتشس ماستر
وتوفقيى للجميع


----------



## ماجدان (22 سبتمبر 2008)

7- هل تفكر أو فكرت أن تترك الهندسة و تتجه إلى عمل اخر أكثر ربحية وأكثر راحة ؟
لقد أخبرتكم من قبل 
لا استطيع فراق حبيبتى او حتى الإبتعاد عنها قليلا

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## Abo Fares (23 سبتمبر 2008)

سالدان قال:


> 6- ماذا تريد أن تركز في المستقبل (تصميم الأبراج أو الأشراف على المنشات أو تصميم المصانع أو تصميم الجسور والطرق )
> 
> حقيقه احمد الله أنى نفذت مختلف المنشآت الخرسانيه
> كتنفيذ وأشراف ( مدارس - مصانع - عمارات سكنيه - فلل - ابراج - مراكز إداريه وتجاريه - اسوار )
> ...


 
ما شاء الله عليك م. سالدان.. واضح من خلال مشاركاتك في الملتقى خبرتك الكبيرة بهذه الأعمال، ولكن لي استفسار واحد، كيف كان دخولك الأول لمجال العمل؟؟ استفساري هو عن المساعدة التي ربما لقيتها من أحد المهندسين الذين سبقوك في العمل، وهل لعب دور التوفيق (لا أريد أن أقول الحظ) في دخولك مجال العمل بقوة، ومن حيث الفرق بين شعورك في بداية الأمر وشعورك الآن..

مع تحيــــــــــاتي..


----------



## ماجدان (25 سبتمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> ما شاء الله عليك م. سالدان.. واضح من خلال مشاركاتك في الملتقى خبرتك الكبيرة بهذه الأعمال، ولكن لي استفسار واحد، كيف كان دخولك الأول لمجال العمل؟؟ استفساري هو عن المساعدة التي ربما لقيتها من أحد المهندسين الذين سبقوك في العمل، وهل لعب دور التوفيق (لا أريد أن أقول الحظ) في دخولك مجال العمل بقوة، ومن حيث الفرق بين شعورك في بداية الأمر وشعورك الآن..
> 
> مع تحيــــــــــاتي..




حقيقه متأسف على التأخير 
عذرى .... ايامى الأخر فى الشهر الكريم 

واشكر لسيادتكم الكلام المبالغ فيه والذى لا استحق اياه 

ولكن عن بداية العمل 
حقيقة كانت هى نقطة التحول زى نقطة أنقلاب العزوم 

فعلا فالفضل كله بعد قدر الله وماكتبه لى وتفيقه سباحنه وتعالى يعود 
إلى استاذى القدير م. عبدالله كامل 
والذى بدات معه مشوار العمل دون ان اعرف شيئا غير انى يجب أن اكون مهندس مدنى 

 ( ليس عندنا فى الدين ما يسمى حظ الا توافقنى مشرفنا الكريم !!! ) ولكن حقيقة لا أنكرها حالفنى التوفيق فى كثير من الأحوال والمواقف فى البدايه 
وإن قلنا أن الحظ لا يأتلى إلا لمن يستحق 
فالتوفيق من عند الله وحده 

ولا اخفيكم واخفى على نفسى مثابرتى وحبى للعمل وتملك الهدف منى يرجونى أن أحققه فقد كنت أريد ان أبنى حياتى بصوره اريدها ووضعت لى حلما أعلم أنه أكبر منى ولكن بعون الله سوف احقق ما استطيع ويأذن لى الله فى تحقيقه 

اتذكر ساخرا وسعيدا فى نفس الوقت بتلك الأيام ... ياااااااااااااااااااااه يا بشمهندس ابو الحلول 
والله كنت لا اعرف شيئا فى شىء 
ولكنى والحمد لله كنت قويا غير جبانا واثق بنفسى سعيد بوضعى سريع التعلم تدفعنى إرادتى ويناصرنى حلمى 
والحمد لله تعلمت كثيرا بفضل الله وبفضل استاذى والحمد كل الحمد بفضل إجتهادى 

لقد كلفت من أول يوم أنزل فيه مع هذا المهندس عملا متكاملا وتركنى وحدى فى الموقع مع أنى كنت مازلت بأولى مدنى والحمد لله سرعان ما تعلمت واستلمت مشروعات ومقاولات كامله وحدى وكنت مازلت فى فتره تدريب 

ظللت حوالى عام ونصف أنزل العمل من الساعه السابعه صباحا حتى الخامسه مساءا دون أن آخذ اجر .... أى أجر بل كنت احيانا اصرف على العمل من جيبى الخاص 
لدرجة أن أعمامى غضبوا منى كثيرا وزغرونى وقالو " أنت مش محتاج عشان تعمل كده " والحمد الله أن الله منا عليا بالحسب والنسب فانا من أكبر عائلات السويس بمصر 
ولاكنى تلقائيا قلت " لا انا محتاج " 
قالولى " محتاج أيه يابنى "
قلت " محتاج الخبره "
قالولى بشده " ده بيمص دمك ومش بيديك حاجه " قلتلهم " لا باخد علم وانا سعيد كده "
قالولى بسخريه "اه علم ..... متقرفناش انت حر "

لعلى كنت على حق ........

أتذكر معكم مواقف من تلك الايام 
* أتذكر اول إشراف لى فى البناء .... وجدت الحائط مائل بمجرد النظر 
فأخبرت البنا ( عامل البناء ) فنظر لى بعينه وسمعتها تقول فى نفسه ( ايه ياعم العيل ده ... هو هيعملنا فيها مهندس وهيقرفنا ) وسرعان ماجاء لسانه يتحدانى وقال لى " يا بشمهندس مش مايله ولا حاجه وبعدين أنا ممكن أسلملك الحائط سليم وهو فى الأصل مائل "
بصراحه انا مكنتش عارف حاجه ولا ايه قصده ولا أكذب عليكم اتهزيت ... لكن داخلى ولم أظهر له بل أظهرت له العكس وابتسمت فى وجه ابتسامة ثقه وأنا والله ماأعرف حاجه ههههههههههه
وقلت له " ياراجل طب بس خالينا فى الحيطه اللى قدامنا هتسلمهانى أزاى سليمه وهى مايله ؟؟ " فقالى " اطلع طيب يا بشمهندس " وصعدت بالفعل كان حائط الأرضى ووضع الميزان وقالى لى " بص كده يا بشمهندس " والله الذى لا إلاه غيره أنا قلت " طب بس ورينى ايدك من فوق " مع إنى مكنتش أعرف خالص موضوع أنه ممكن يحط صباعه عشان يحقق الوزنه انا معرفش أنا قلت كده وخلاص لأن بالعقل فهمت أن لازم كلو يبقى على استقامه وحده لكن رد فعلى كان سليريع ومتزن وده مش منى 
ده التوفيق 
فعرف أنى فاهم ولقيت عنيه تانى بتقولو " لا ياعم ده طلع فاهم هو بردو المهندس عبدالله فيسيب فى موقعه عيل اى كلام "
فأبتسمت انا بقى الابتسامه نفسها لكن على حق وقلتله " أظبط بأه بدل ما انزلهالك كلها " هههههههههه قولت افترى بأه حقى هههههههههه

ومواقف أخرى واخرى ولكن الحمد الله وهبنى توفيق الله الحل سديد دائما 
لكن لا أطيل عليكم 

أما عن شعورى الآن 
فيكفى أن أقول انى بينكم فى مثل هذا الصرح العظيم وبالأخص فى لقاء على مستوى أساتذه كبار لا يستحق أن اكون بينهم

 وجزاك الله خيرا م. أبو الحلول 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## مهندسة رضى (25 سبتمبر 2008)

سالدان قال:


> وعن ذلك كله ارى أن الهندسه المدنيه هى الأختيار الخاطىء للمرأه
> 
> 
> سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


 

 بقى كده يا بشمهندس سالدان :60::60::7:

بكرة نثبتلك اننا اقدها :76:

بس طبعا من غير منطلع على الحيطه 

نتمنى لك مزيدا من التفوق والتميز :84:

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 سبتمبر 2008)

سالدان قال:


> [/color]
> 
> 
> ( ليس عندنا فى الدين ما يسمى حظ الا توافقنى مشرفنا الكريم !!! ) ولكن حقيقة لا أنكرها حالفنى التوفيق فى كثير من الأحوال والمواقف فى البدايه
> ...


 
لا يا اخ احمد الحظ موجود ومذكور في القرآن الكريم 

قال تعالي ( وما يلقاها الا الذين صبروا وما يلقاها الا ذو حظ عظيم ) صدق الله العظيم 

يبقي الحظ موجود يا اخي الكريم - ونسال الله ان نكون من اهل الحظ العظيم 

وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمــــد_


----------



## Abo Fares (25 سبتمبر 2008)

سالدان قال:


> [/color]
> 
> 
> ( ليس عندنا فى الدين ما يسمى حظ الا توافقنى مشرفنا الكريم !!! ) ولكن حقيقة لا أنكرها حالفنى التوفيق فى كثير من الأحوال والمواقف فى البدايه
> ...


 


mohy_y2003 قال:


> لا يا اخ احمد الحظ موجود ومذكور في القرآن الكريم
> 
> قال تعالي ( وما يلقاها الا الذين صبروا وما يلقاها الا ذو حظ عظيم ) صدق الله العظيم
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم..

لا يا أخي محيي.. هيك بدي ازعل منك كتير، لا يمكن الاستشهاد بهذه الآية الكريمة كدليل على وجود الحظ.. الوعد من الآية الكريمة هو الجنة (نسأل الله أن أكون أنا وأنت من داخليها)، فهل يعقل ألا يدخل الجنة إلا من هو محظوظ!!.. أكيد لا.. 
أنا أفسر الآية على أنه النصيب، كأن أقول مثلاً، كان لي حظ من تلك الوليمة، أعني أنه كان لي نصيب، وليس المعنى أنني كنت محظوظاً..

أما معنى الآية في التفسير الوجيز للدكتور وهبة الزحيلي: وما يؤتى هذه السجية ويحتملها، وهي دفع السيئة بالحسنة، إلا الصابرون على المكاره وكظم الغيظ، وما يؤتاها ويتقبلها ويتلقاها إلا صاحب الحظ العظيم من الخير وكمال النفس والثواب.

ومعنى الآية في جامع البيان في تفسير القرآن للطبري: كما : حدثنا محمد ، قال : ثنا أحمد ، قال : ثنا أسباط ، عن السدي ، في قوله : وما يلقاها إلا ذو حظ عظيم ذو جد " وقيل : إن ذلك الحظ الذي أخبر الله جل ثناؤه في هذه الآية أنه لهؤلاء القوم هو الجنة * 
 وقوله : وما يلقاها إلا ذو حظ عظيم يقول : وما يلقى هذه إلا ذو نصيب وجد له سابق في المبرات عظيم

مع هذا كله فالحظ موجود.. ولكن في مسائل العمل والدراسة وما إلى ذلك، فلا أفضل أبداً قول الحظ، وإنما هو التوفيق والتوفيق فقط..

مع تحيـــــــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 سبتمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم..
> 
> لا يا أخي محيي.. _هيك بدي ازعل منك كتير،_ لا يمكن الاستشهاد بهذه الآية الكريمة كدليل على وجود الحظ.. الوعد من الآية الكريمة هو الجنة (نسأل الله أن أكون أنا وأنت من داخليها)، فهل يعقل ألا يدخل الجنة إلا من هو محظوظ!!.. أكيد لا..
> أنا أفسر الآية على أنه _النصيب_، كأن أقول مثلاً، كان لي حظ من تلك الوليمة، أعني أنه كان لي نصيب، وليس المعنى أنني كنت محظوظاً..
> ...


 
الاخ العزيز م ابو الحلول / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اولا نسال الله المغفرة لي ولك ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات انه سميع قريب مجيب الدعوات 
اخي الكريم انا لا اختلف معك في هذا ولكن هناك الحظ الذي لا يد للانسان فيه بمعني انه غير مبني علي عمل او اجتهاد من الانسان نفسه 
يعني مثلا الانسان المولود مسلم اليس له حظ عظيم انه لم يولد غير ذلك - وهذا لا يد لعمله فيه - يعني ما نقدرش نقول انه حصل علي هذه النعمه بفضل عمله واجتهاده - طبعا هناك مقاييس عند ربنا سبحانه تعالي جعلته يخلق هذا مسلما وذاك غير ذلك - فسبحانه وتعالي لا يسال عما يفعل وهم يسالون 
وكما قال سيدنا رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم فيما معناه - لن يدخل احدكم الجنه بعمله قالوا ولا انت يارسول الله - قال ولا انا الا ان يتغمدني الله برحمته - صدق رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم 

ثانيا انت بتقول ان الحظ هو النصيب - طب ما ربنا سبحانه وتعالي ذكر كلمة النصيب في القران كتير 
فقال تعالي ( ولا تتمنوا مافضل الله به بعضكم علي بعض للرجال نصيب مما اكتسبوا وللنساء نصيب مما اكتسبن وسالوا الله من فضله ) صدق الله العظيم 
والقران الكريم يا اخي الكريم حمال اوجه كما قال الامام علي كرم الله وجهه- ومعني ان الله سبحانه وتعالي ذكر كلمة النصيب في ايه وكلمة الحظ في ايه اخري - يبقي اكيد هناك حكمه في ذلك - واسرار القران الكريم لن تنتهي حتي قيام الساعه فيجب الا نضيق علي انفسنا ونحدد اللفظ في معني واحد 

ثالثا ما احبش انك تزعل مني او من اي حد لمجرد الاختلاف في وجهات النظر - طالما اننا لم ننكر ماهو معلوم من الدين بالضرورة - وممكن نستعير مقولة الامام الشافعي ( رايي صواب يحتمل الخطأ وراي غيري خطأ يحتمل الصواب ) 

وشكرا اخي الكريم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــد_


----------



## Abo Fares (25 سبتمبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> الاخ العزيز م ابو الحلول / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اولا نسال الله المغفرة لي ولك ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات انه سميع قريب مجيب الدعوات
> اخي الكريم انا لا اختلف معك في هذا ولكن هناك الحظ الذي لا يد للانسان فيه بمعني انه غير مبني علي عمل او اجتهاد من الانسان نفسه
> ...


 
أهلاً م. محيي.. هي مجرد عبارة منحكيها هون إنك (زعلتني منك)، بس مو هي إلا تعبير عن المحبة لا أكثر ولا أقل  .. ولحنا منهز الورد لنشمو أخي محيي..

بالنسبة للحظ أنا معك أنه موجود بلاشك، ولكني أقصد أن الاستشهاد بالآية الكريمة تلك لم يكن صحيحاً، ولم أكتفِ بفهمي أنا للآية، وإنما أحضرت تفسيرين ذكرتهما في مشاركتي أعلاه..

على أية حال، مشكور أخي محيي.. المهم الفكرة واحدة..

مع تحيــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 سبتمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً م. محيي.. هي مجرد عبارة منحكيها هون إنك (زعلتني منك)، بس مو هي إلا تعبير عن المحبة لا أكثر ولا أقل  .. ولحنا منهز الورد لنشمو أخي محيي..
> 
> بالنسبة للحظ أنا معك أنه موجود بلاشك، ولكني أقصد أن الاستشهاد بالآية الكريمة تلك لم يكن صحيحاً، ولم أكتفِ بفهمي أنا للآية، وإنما أحضرت تفسيرين ذكرتهما في مشاركتي أعلاه..
> 
> ...


 
ده شرف كبير لي انه يكون تعبير عن المحبه - واعذرني لاني فهمت انك زعلت فعلا مع انه تعبير دارج بالسوري - وانا ما زعلت منك ولا من النقاش ولكن عز علي انك تزعل مني وده برضه نابع من المحبه - وربنا يديم المحبه والمعروف يا مشرفنا العزيز 

وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمـــد_


----------



## Abo Fares (25 سبتمبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> ده شرف كبير لي انه يكون تعبير عن المحبه - واعذرني لاني فهمت انك زعلت فعلا مع انه تعبير دارج بالسوري - وانا ما زعلت منك ولا من النقاش ولكن عز علي انك تزعل مني وده برضه نابع من المحبه - وربنا يديم المحبه والمعروف يا مشرفنا العزيز
> 
> وشكرا
> 
> _م محيي الدين محمـــد_


 
على راسي والله م. محيي.. بارك الله فيك.. 

مع تحيــــــــــاتي..


----------



## عاشقة الهندسة إ (25 سبتمبر 2008)

تحيااااااااااااااااااتى تحياااااااااااااااتى
لكل البشمهندسين بتوع مدنى وانا اولى مدنى السنة دى واتمنى من الله ان اصبح مهندسة ناجحة زيكوا كدة وخادمة لامة محمد صلى الله علية وسلم وعايزاكوا تشجعونى ××××××××××


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (26 سبتمبر 2008)

م.محي ............م.ابوالحلول .. 
هيك بدي ازعل منكم انتو الاثنين ..اذا انتو زعلتو من بعض ...هههههههههههه . لا عن جد مهندس محي هاي كلمة للتحبب .. والله يديم المحبة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 سبتمبر 2008)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> م.محي ............م.ابوالحلول ..
> هيك بدي ازعل منكم انتو الاثنين ..اذا انتو زعلتو من بعض ...هههههههههههه . لا عن جد مهندس محي هاي كلمة للتحبب .. والله يديم المحبة


 
لا يا باشمهندس محمد ماتزعلش مننا ,,,,,,,,,, احنا مانقدرش علي زعلك ,,,, وربنا يديم المعروف ان شاء الله


----------



## نور الجزائرية (26 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
شكرا لك اخي سامر على الفكرة الجميلة في سرد مشوار كل المهندسين المشرفين بالملتقى و فعلا استفدنا كثير و كنت اظن اني لا استطيع التطرق الى مشوار كل واحد لان الوقت كان يداهمني لكني اليوم خصصت كل ساعات النت لاطلع على ما جاء به المهندسين الكبار حفظهم الله و سدد خطاهم لما فيه الخير لهم و لغيرهم.
اشكر كل واحد باسمه الاخ رزق حجاوي الاخ حسان2 و الاخ عبد العزيز الجمل و الاخ محمد زايد و الاخ محي الدين محمد و اخ محمد علي الديب او ابو الحلول و الاخ سامر و الاخ احمد او سالدان للهندسة كلكم ما قصرتم في الاجوبة جازاكم الله كل خير و قد تتبعت نظرة كل واحد منكم للهندسة المدنية و للمستقبل 
و ساعمل جاهدة بالنصائح التي تم تقديمها لاوصلها لطلابي .
اخ احمد انت على حق فيما يخص عمل المرأة بالموقع خاصة ادا تكلمنا عن مجتمعاتنا العربية و انا شخصيا لي تجربة قصيرة في المجال ساتحدث عنها دات يوم.
دمتم لنا جميعا و للملتقى.

اختكم ابنة المليون شهيد


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (26 سبتمبر 2008)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> شكرا لك اخي سامر على الفكرة الجميلة
> 
> و ساعمل جاهدة بالنصائح التي تم تقديمها لاوصلها لطلابي .
> ...


 
تحياتي اختي المهندسة نور .. 
لفت نظري ..كلمة طلابي .. اسمحي لي ان اسالك .. ولك مطلق الحرية بالاجابة من عدمها !!.
هل تقومين بالتدريس الفني على اختلاف مستواه .. ام انك بمجال مختلف عن الهندسة .. 

وتجربتك اختي اكيد ستفيد لاغناء هذا الموضوع .. فارجو ان تعملي على سردها متى استطعت ذلك .

مع اني لم استوعب المقلب بعد في موضوع have agood week end ..هههه

وتقبلي تحياتي .


----------



## ماجدان (26 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> بقى كده يا بشمهندس سالدان :60::60::7:
> 
> بكرة نثبتلك اننا اقدها :76:
> 
> ...


 
سورى إنها هى الحقيقه عند جد ........ فقط فى نظرى الشخصى 

يا بشمهندسه أعتقد ان الموضوع مش عافيه 
واهم شىء انا لم اتطرق إلى الجهد العقلى ( الفكرى الهندسى ) بالعكس لقد ذكرت أنه من الممكن والممكن جدا ان ترى مهندسه تتفوق فنيا على مهندس
أما المقصد كان من الجهد البدنى والطريقه الحيويه فى التعامل 
وأعتقد بل ومتأكد أنك لا تستطيع اثبات شيئا فى حدود الخلاف .......... لأن ذلك هى مشيئة الله عز وجل فهو الخالق وحده .... وهو الذى صورنا بهذه الصوره رجالا ونساءا 
فإن كنت نويت العزم على أن تتحدى الكلام وتثبتى عكسه 
فاعوذ بالله ان تكون فى تحد مع الله عز وجل ..... وانا واثق من عدم ذلك طبعا 

وكمان من غير ما نطلع على الحيطه ..... يظهر أن حضرتك واثقه من نفسك قوى ماشاء الله
على فكره أنا مطلعتش على الحيطه هههههههههههههه انا بس طلعت من منسوب الارض إلى منسوب الدور الارضى ثم على السقاله ليس أكثر 

وحقيقة مشكوره على مشاركتك وكلماتك الرقيقه ودعائك 
وإنشاء الله لك بمثله


----------



## ماجدان (26 سبتمبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> لا يا اخ احمد الحظ موجود ومذكور في القرآن الكريم
> 
> قال تعالي ( وما يلقاها الا الذين صبروا وما يلقاها الا ذو حظ عظيم ) صدق الله العظيم
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم 
أعذرنى م. محى هنا اوافق م. ابو الحلول فى تفسير الآيه 
وعلى فكره كنت سأستشهد بنفس الحديث لولا ان حضرتك سبقتنى وهذا يؤكد ان الحظ نصيب مكتوب ومعلوم عند الله 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## samersss (26 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لمرورك الكريم اخت نور

برايي هذا الموضوع سينير الطريق اما العديد من المهندسين بجميع خبراتهم او دراساتهم

مع تحياتي للجميع

سامر


----------



## samersss (26 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي احمد ( المهندس سالدان ) على ما منحتنا اياه من مجهود ووقت وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## samersss (26 سبتمبر 2008)

نتابع الان مع المهندس العبد الفقير

نفس الاسئله تقريبا الموجهه الى المهندس سالدان ,,,,,,,,,,, الله يعينك علينا....

الاسئله عامه جدا اخي الفاضل- لك حريه الاجابه على ما شئت وترك ماشئت 

بسم الله نبدا

الله يعينك علينا ....

1- ما هي هواياتك؟
- ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي تتعامل معها ؟؟
- ما هو معدل استهلاكك للانترنت يوميا ؟؟ وهل يؤثر استخدام الانترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية ؟؟

2- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟
وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟

3-ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟
وما هي اثقلها ؟؟

4- هل تعتقد ان يبدأ المهندس المدني حياته العملية في التفيذ ام التصميم ولماذا ؟

5- ما رايك بتخصص الهندسة المدنية للمراة العربية ..؟ وما هو رايك بعملها في كل من .. التصميم // في التفيذ .. / في الاشراف .. 


6- ماذا تريد أن تركز في المستقبل (تصميم الأبراج أو الأشراف على المنشات أو تصميم المصانع أو تصميم الجسور والطرق )

7- هل تفكر أو فكرت أن تترك الهندسة و تتجه إلى عمل اخر أكثر ربحية وأكثر راحة ؟


يمكن لاي احد من الاعضاء المشاركة 


مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## ماجدان (26 سبتمبر 2008)

samersss قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي احمد ( المهندس سالدان ) على ما منحتنا اياه من مجهود ووقت وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> مع تحياتي
> سامر


 
حياك الله مشرفنا الكريم م. سامر 

هنا نقول بالمصرى ........... هو المفروض مين يشكر مين !!!! ...؟؟
وإن كان هناك من شكر فهو لله أولا 
ثم للملتقى ثانيا 
ثم خاصة لحضرتك على الثقه الكبيره والغاليه التى منحتومنى اياها بين هذا الحشد الكبير من أساتذتنا الكرام 

حقيقى بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## العبد الفقير (27 سبتمبر 2008)

samersss قال:


> نتابع الان مع المهندس العبد الفقير
> 
> نفس الاسئله تقريبا الموجهه الى المهندس سالدان ,,,,,,,,,,, الله يعينك علينا....
> 
> ...




مرحبا أجوبتي باللون الأزرق


----------



## Abo Fares (27 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

أهلاً أخي العبد الفقير.. بارك الله بك.. الجميع في هذه اللقاءات أثبتوا إني بحكي كتيــــــــــــــر 

ولكن أخي بقيت هويتك مجهولة.. أيمكنني سؤالك من أي بلد أنت، وفي أي اختصاص تعمل الآن؟؟ أعتقد يمكنني السؤال، ولكن لك حرية الإجابة 

تقبل تحيــــــــــاتي..


----------



## Ayman (27 سبتمبر 2008)

الأيجاز المختصر....
نطالب بتفصيل التفاصيل 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسة رضى (27 سبتمبر 2008)

سالدان قال:


> يا بشمهندسه أعتقد ان الموضوع مش عافيه


 
اكيد مش عافيه فكلا ميسر لما خلق له ............

بس يا بشمهندس سالدان انت فهمت كلامى غلط انا مقصدتش انى هكون مهندس موقع ناجح

ولكن كلامى كان عن تخصص الهندسة المدنية ككل ودليل انى اما عملت اقتباس للكلامك اخترت عبارة 

واحده وهى ( وعن ذلك كله ارى أن الهندسه المدنيه هى الأختيار الخاطىء للمرأه )

واعتقد ان فى مجالات تانيه غير مهندس الموقع ( التنفيذ) مناسبة وهكون ناجحه فيها ان شاء الله

بس اكيد ممكن انزل موقع يوم من الايام وان شاء الله وهكون بردوا ناجحه  وكله بامر الله

وعموما لسه باقى سنتين واتخرج ونشوف الموضوع ده ان شاء الله :85:

بكرر شكرى لك ولكل من شارك فى هذا اللقاء ............


----------



## مهندسة رضى (27 سبتمبر 2008)

اهلا بيك بشمهندس العبد الفقير :84: 

على فكرة واضح انك مهندس ناجح وشاطر كمان لانك حققت التلات متطلبات فى الاجابة :

1- safety 

2- quality

3- economy

بس ممكن تزود عامل الامان شويه وتعرفنا اكتر بيك


----------



## Ayman (27 سبتمبر 2008)

سالدان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أعذرنى م. محى هنا اوافق م. ابو الحلول فى تفسير الآيه
> وعلى فكره كنت سأستشهد بنفس الحديث لولا ان حضرتك سبقتنى وهذا يؤكد ان الحظ نصيب مكتوب ومعلوم عند الله
> 
> سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات




هذه اية و ليس حديث ....
ارجو الرجوع لتفسير الاية ..فليس الحظ بالطبع ا لمقصود هنا

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## العبد الفقير (27 سبتمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> أهلاً أخي العبد الفقير.. بارك الله بك.. الجميع في هذه اللقاءات أثبتوا إني بحكي كتيــــــــــــــر
> 
> ...



مرحبا أخي أبو الحلول ، أنا من قطر ، ومجالي عملي في إدارة مشاريع والعقود ، وحياك الله


----------



## العبد الفقير (27 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> اهلا بيك بشمهندس العبد الفقير :84:
> 
> على فكرة واضح انك مهندس ناجح وشاطر كمان لانك حققت التلات متطلبات فى الاجابة :
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خير ، أنا مهندس مدني وأنضميت إلى هذا المنتدى تقريباً قبل خمس سنوات وكنت أواجه تحديات في مشروع التخرج ، والحمدلله الأخوان أجابوني وتميزت في مشروع التخرج.


----------



## Abo Fares (27 سبتمبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> هذه اية و ليس حديث ....
> ارجو الرجوع لتفسير الاية ..فليس الحظ بالطبع ا لمقصود هنا
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا


 
أهلاً أخي أيمن.. 

بالفعل قد رجعنا إلى تفسير الآية ووضعته في مشاركة سابقة لي، وهو:



> أما معنى الآية في التفسير الوجيز للدكتور وهبة الزحيلي: وما يؤتى هذه السجية ويحتملها، وهي دفع السيئة بالحسنة، إلا الصابرون على المكاره وكظم الغيظ، وما يؤتاها ويتقبلها ويتلقاها إلا صاحب الحظ العظيم من الخير وكمال النفس والثواب.
> 
> ومعنى الآية في جامع البيان في تفسير القرآن للطبري: كما : حدثنا محمد ، قال : ثنا أحمد ، قال : ثنا أسباط ، عن السدي ، في قوله : وما يلقاها إلا ذو حظ عظيم ذو جد " وقيل : إن ذلك الحظ الذي أخبر الله جل ثناؤه في هذه الآية أنه لهؤلاء القوم هو الجنة *
> وقوله : وما يلقاها إلا ذو حظ عظيم يقول : وما يلقى هذه إلا ذو نصيب وجد له سابق في المبرات عظيم


 
مع تحيــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## Abo Fares (27 سبتمبر 2008)

العبد الفقير قال:


> مرحبا أخي أبو الحلول ، أنا من قطر ، ومجالي عملي في إدارة مشاريع والعقود ، وحياك الله


 
أهلاً بك أخي العزيز وبكل إخواننا في قطر.. 

بالمناسبة.. موفقين بتصفيات كأس العالم  

مع تحيــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## العبد الفقير (27 سبتمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً بك أخي العزيز وبكل إخواننا في قطر..
> 
> بالمناسبة.. موفقين بتصفيات كأس العالم
> 
> مع تحيــــــــــــاتي..



حياك الله أخونا أبو الحلول وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ماجدان (27 سبتمبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> وكما قال سيدنا رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم فيما معناه - لن يدخل احدكم الجنه بعمله قالوا ولا انت يارسول الله - قال ولا انا الا ان يتغمدني الله برحمته - صدق رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم
> 
> 
> _م محيي الدين محمـــد_


 
ده الحديث اللى انا أقصده

م. ايمن كيف الأحوال وكل سنه وأنت طيب 

هاااااا العيد فى مصر ولا فى السعوديه ؟؟؟؟

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (27 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> اكيد مش عافيه فكلا ميسر لما خلق له ............
> 
> بس يا بشمهندس سالدان انت فهمت كلامى غلط انا مقصدتش انى هكون مهندس موقع ناجح
> 
> ...


 
الله المستعان 
واتمنى لحضرتك التفوق والنجاح الدائم على اية حال

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## samersss (28 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لتجاوبك اخي الكريم

لكن ما زلنا نريد الاسم الكريم
من خلال عملك بادارة المشاريع والعقود
نتمنى ان تعطينا فكرة عن الفرق بين تخطيط المشاريع - ادارة المشاريع ؟
ولاحظت ايضا عدم استخدامك لاي من برامج التخطيط مثل Ms project - premavera
وماهي النقاط الرئيسيه لنجاح وتفوق مهندس العقود ؟؟وما هي النقاط التي يجب ان يركز عليها ؟؟

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## العبد الفقير (28 سبتمبر 2008)

samersss قال:


> شكرا لتجاوبك اخي الكريم
> 
> لكن ما زلنا نريد الاسم الكريم
> من خلال عملك بادارة المشاريع والعقود
> ...




مرحبا أخي بالنسبة لتخطيط المشاريع:

تخطيط المشاريع بأستخدام البرامج المعروفة برمافيرا و مخطط المشاريع مختلف عن المبرمج، فممكن اتي بشخص غير مهندس ويستخدم هذه البرامج بدقة لكن إدخال المعلومات الصحيحة إلى البرامج هي بيت القصيد، وهذه المبرمج لا يعلمها بحكم بأن خبرته قليلة في هذا المجال، ولا بد أن يكون مهندس له خبرة كبيرة في المشاريع لكي يعرف هل هذه البيانات المدخلة صحيحة أم لا.

وتقتصر وظيفة المبرمج على إدخال البيانات فقط، أما مهندس مخطط المشاريع الذي لديه الخبرة هو الشخص المناسب لكي يحمل هذا الأسم، أما للأسف كثير من الموجديين في السوق ليسوا مخططين مشاريع بل مبرمجين ( لا يعلموا هذه البييانات صحيحة أم لا وهل سيكون الجدول الزمني صحيح و واقعي أم أنه غير واقعي) ، وأنا كنت في الماضي أستخدم هذه البرامج لكن الان لا أستخدمها للأسف وأقرأ فقط التقارير والعلاقات بين كل مرحلة و هذا بوجهة نظري هو الأساس.

إدارة المشاريع أن تتحكم تراقب على كل كل صغيرة وكبيرة في المشروع ليس على الأمور الفنية وحسب بل حتى الأمور الإدارية مثل المحاسبة والعلاقات العامة والعقود ومقاولين الباطن وتنظيم العمل بين الموظفين، وأهم شيء أن يكون بالفعل قادر على أتخاذ القرارات.

وما يميز مهندس العقود هو قرائته المتعمقة والدقيقة جداً للقوانين والعقد اوالمراسلات الرسمية ومحاضر الأجتماع وخبرته في مشاريع مختلفة ومرور حالات كثيرة له وأيضأ ما يميزه هو معرفته الأساسية بالأمورالفنية

الأسم قد يكون سري (جمس بوند)هههه


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

العبد الفقير قال:


> مرحبا أخي بالنسبة لتخطيط المشاريع:
> 
> تخطيط المشاريع بأستخدام البرامج المعروفة برمافيرا و مخطط المشاريع مختلف عن المبرمج، فممكن اتي بشخص غير مهندس ويستخدم هذه البرامج بدقة لكن إدخال المعلومات الصحيحة إلى البرامج هي بيت القصيد، وهذه المبرمج لا يعلمها بحكم بأن خبرته قليلة في هذا المجال، ولا بد أن يكون مهندس له خبرة كبيرة في المشاريع لكي يعرف هل هذه البيانات المدخلة صحيحة أم لا.
> 
> _وتقتصر وظيفة المبرمج على إدخال البيانات فقط، أما مهندس مخطط المشاريع الذي لديه الخبرة هو الشخص المناسب لكي يحمل هذا الأسم، أما للأسف كثير من الموجديين في السوق ليسوا مخططين_ مشاريع بل مبرمجين ( لا يعلموا هذه البييانات صحيحة أم لا وهل سيكون الجدول الزمني صحيح و واقعي أم أنه غير واقعي) ، وأنا كنت في الماضي أستخدم هذه البرامج لكن الان لا أستخدمها للأسف وأقرأ فقط التقارير والعلاقات بين كل مرحلة و هذا بوجهة نظري هو الأساس.


 
اتفق معاك قلبا وقالبا يا باشمهندس - ان الفكرة ليست في تشغيل البرنامج ولكن في عمل علاقات بين الانشطه تتوافق مع ما سيتم تنفيذه علي الطبيعه 

يعني انا رايي ان مهندس التخطيط مش لازم يكون بيشتغل علي البرنامج - لازم يكون هو العقل المفكر للمشروع وتنظيم علاقات الانشطه ببعضها وعمل برنامج احتياجات طبقا للبرنامج الزمني المعتمد .........وهكذا

وفي النهايه تلك المعلومات يقوم بوضعها في البرنامج او تذهب لمساعديه لتغذية البرنامج بها والحصول علي النتائج النهائيه

- للاسف انا باشبه موضوع البريمافيرا والبرامج اياها دي زي مدير شركه مثلا بيكتب رساله لجهه معينه فالمفروض انه يهتم بمحتوي الرساله وهو ده اللي يركز جهده فيه - وبعد كده يعطي ما توصل اليه للسكرتيره وهي تكتبها علي الكمبيوتر - انما اللي بيحصل انهارده ان المدير ترك محتوي الرساله وبيهتم انه هو اللي يكتب الرساله علي الكمبيوتر بنفسه - حتي لا يقال عليه لا يجيد الكمبيوتر 
وللاسف كل الشركات بتطلب ان المهندس يكون يجيد البريمافيرا في حين ان اجادتها زيها زي الاوتوكاد - هل الرسام يغني عن المهندس المعماري ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمــــد_


----------



## hitman1988 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته وكل عام وانتم بخير
بالفعل كلامك صحيح يا باشمهندس محي والعبد الفقير ليس الاحتراف في اداره المشاريع هو احتراف البرامج ولكن الاحتراف هو احتراف الاداره في حد ذاتها من جميع النواحي التي تحدثت عنها يا اخي العبد الفقير ومن ثم نستخدم البرامج فقط لتيسير الاداره وكذلك توفير الوقت وعامل الدقه والحاجات اللي احنا عارفنها عن البرامج عامة فنحن درسنا في الكليه في ماده اداره المشروعات اغلب المهام التي يقوم بها بريمافيرا ولكن بالطريقه اليدويه كعمل scheduling للانشطه والربط بينها والطرق المستخدمه في ذلك وايضا كيفيه عمل اداره للموارد بانواعها عماله او معدات او خامات وكذلك اداره العقود والمناقصات وعمل ال cash flow للمشروع وغيرها من اساسيات الاداره
الخلاصه في رايي:
مهندس تخطيط مشروعات محترف=دراسه جيدة للادارة + الحس الاداري (و ده مهم جدا) + احتراف البرامج
وشكرا


----------



## العبد الفقير (28 سبتمبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اتفق معاك قلبا وقالبا يا باشمهندس - ان الفكرة ليست في تشغيل البرنامج ولكن في عمل علاقات بين الانشطه تتوافق مع ما سيتم تنفيذه علي الطبيعه
> 
> يعني انا رايي ان مهندس التخطيط مش لازم يكون بيشتغل علي البرنامج - لازم يكون هو العقل المفكر للمشروع وتنظيم علاقات الانشطه ببعضها وعمل برنامج احتياجات طبقا للبرنامج الزمني المعتمد .........وهكذا
> 
> ...




كلامك صحيح أخي م محي والمثال اللي ضربته فعلاً واقعي





hitman1988 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته وكل عام وانتم بخير
> بالفعل كلامك صحيح يا باشمهندس محي والعبد الفقير ليس الاحتراف في اداره المشاريع هو احتراف البرامج ولكن الاحتراف هو احتراف الاداره في حد ذاتها من جميع النواحي التي تحدثت عنها يا اخي العبد الفقير ومن ثم نستخدم البرامج فقط لتيسير الاداره وكذلك توفير الوقت وعامل الدقه والحاجات اللي احنا عارفنها عن البرامج عامة فنحن درسنا في الكليه في ماده اداره المشروعات اغلب المهام التي يقوم بها بريمافيرا ولكن بالطريقه اليدويه كعمل Scheduling للانشطه والربط بينها والطرق المستخدمه في ذلك وايضا كيفيه عمل اداره للموارد بانواعها عماله او معدات او خامات وكذلك اداره العقود والمناقصات وعمل ال Cash Flow للمشروع وغيرها من اساسيات الاداره
> الخلاصه في رايي:
> مهندس تخطيط مشروعات محترف=دراسه جيدة للادارة + الحس الاداري (و ده مهم جدا) + احتراف البرامج
> وشكرا



لا أزيد على كلامك جزاك الله خير على الإضافة


----------



## Abo Fares (28 سبتمبر 2008)

hitman1988 قال:


> مهندس تخطيط مشروعات محترف=دراسه جيدة للادارة + الحس الاداري (و ده مهم جدا) + احتراف البرامج
> وشكرا


 
هذه هي الخلاصة المفيدة.. 

أتفق معكم جميعاً بالنسبة لموضوع البرامج، مع ملاحظة مهمة هي ما ذكرها الأخ hitman وهي احتراف البرامج، أي أن المطلوب من المهندس المستخدم للبرامج أن يكون فاهماً وواعياً للمدخلات، وفاهماً وواعياً وقادراً على قراءة النتائج والمخرجات القراءة الصحيحة.. ولكن للأسف البعض يعتقد أن البرامج تحل محل المهندس، ولكن هذا ما نسميه صراحة (شوفير برنامج) وليس بمهندس أبداً..

مع تحيــــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## حسان2 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> هذه هي الخلاصة المفيدة..
> 
> أتفق معكم جميعاً بالنسبة لموضوع البرامج، مع ملاحظة مهمة هي ما ذكرها الأخ Hitman وهي احتراف البرامج، أي أن المطلوب من المهندس المستخدم للبرامج أن يكون فاهماً وواعياً للمدخلات، وفاهماً وواعياً وقادراً على قراءة النتائج والمخرجات القراءة الصحيحة.. ولكن للأسف البعض يعتقد أن البرامج تحل محل المهندس، ولكن هذا ما نسميه صراحة (شوفير برنامج) وليس بمهندس أبداً..
> 
> مع تحيــــــــــــــاتي..


الأخوة الكرام
أتفق مع ما جاء في مشاركات الأخوة جميعا من حيث المبدأ والتي كانت زبدتها مشاركة الأخ أبو الحلول وأضيف أن العمل الهندسي بكل أنواعه هو مجموعة عوامل متكاملة "منها المهندس والموارد البشرية والالية والأدوات ....." والبرامج في كل مجال هي احدى تلك الأدوات التي تتطور مع الزمن ويتطور مع تطور كل مكونات العمل الهندسي القدرة على اقامة منشآت متطورة أكثر تستفيد من الامكانيات الجديدة . ولا يمكن الاعتماد على احدى مكونات العمل الهندسي والتغاضي عن مكملاتها مهما كانت قدرات هذه المكونة متطورة , فالمهندس هو عماد العمل ولكنه يحتاج لأدواته وبقية لوازم العمل وكلما كان يحسن الاستفادة منها بطريقة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة كلما انعكست النتيجة على العمل ككل بالتحسن والتطور


----------



## hitman1988 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
المشكله ايضا تكمن في ان بعض الاخوه يري انه طالما اخذ كورس مثلا في البريمافيرا فانه اصبح محترف فيه في وجهه نظري الشخصيه انه لتعلم برنامج معين فان الكورس يضعك علي بدايه الطريق يترك لخيالك العنان في تعلم المزيد فيه سواء الانترنت او الكتب او اجتهادات شخصيه حتي تصبح محترف فيه
مفهوم الشهادة الذي تبرينا عليه جعل الواحد ماهو الا ورق فالخريج الحديث المتقدم لوظيفه معينه يكون همه الاول والاخير حشد شهادات الكورسات في برامج عديده عشان يملي ال سي في في حين ان متقدم اخر يكون لم ياخد تلك الكورسات في البرامج نفسها ولكنه عبقري فيها نتيجه الممارسة والتدريب والتطلع للجديد فيها ويكون الحكم هو الانترفيو الذي يوضح مستوي كل فرد هذا ان كانت اداره ال Hr في الشركه نفسها لديها الوعي الكافي بالموضوع 
اسف علي الاطاله وعلي الخروج من الموضوع قليلا مع العلم انني مازلت طالب في السنه الثالثه مدني ارجو الدعاء لي بالفلاح في الدنيا و الاخره
وشكرا


----------



## Abo Fares (28 سبتمبر 2008)

hitman1988 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> المشكله ايضا تكمن في ان بعض الاخوه يري انه طالما اخذ كورس مثلا في البريمافيرا فانه اصبح محترف فيه في وجهه نظري الشخصيه انه لتعلم برنامج معين فان الكورس يضعك علي بدايه الطريق يترك لخيالك العنان في تعلم المزيد فيه سواء الانترنت او الكتب او اجتهادات شخصيه حتي تصبح محترف فيه
> مفهوم الشهادة الذي تبرينا عليه جعل الواحد ماهو الا ورق فالخريج الحديث المتقدم لوظيفه معينه يكون همه الاول والاخير حشد شهادات الكورسات في برامج عديده عشان يملي ال سي في في حين ان متقدم اخر يكون لم ياخد تلك الكورسات في البرامج نفسها ولكنه عبقري فيها نتيجه الممارسة والتدريب والتطلع للجديد فيها ويكون الحكم هو الانترفيو الذي يوضح مستوي كل فرد هذا ان كانت اداره ال Hr في الشركه نفسها لديها الوعي الكافي بالموضوع
> اسف علي الاطاله وعلي الخروج من الموضوع قليلا مع العلم انني مازلت طالب في السنه الثالثه مدني ارجو الدعاء لي بالفلاح في الدنيا و الاخره
> وشكرا


 
بارك الله فيك أخي hitman.. نسأل المولى عز وجل أن يرزقنا وإياكم سعادة الدارين وكفاية همها.. اللهم آمين..

مع تحيــــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## نور الجزائرية (29 سبتمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخوة الكرام
> أتفق مع ما جاء في مشاركات الأخوة جميعا من حيث المبدأ والتي كانت زبدتها مشاركة الأخ أبو الحلول وأضيف أن العمل الهندسي بكل أنواعه هو مجموعة عوامل متكاملة "منها المهندس والموارد البشرية والالية والأدوات ....." والبرامج في كل مجال هي احدى تلك الأدوات التي تتطور مع الزمن ويتطور مع تطور كل مكونات العمل الهندسي القدرة على اقامة منشآت متطورة أكثر تستفيد من الامكانيات الجديدة . ولا يمكن الاعتماد على احدى مكونات العمل الهندسي والتغاضي عن مكملاتها مهما كانت قدرات هذه المكونة متطورة , فالمهندس هو عماد العمل ولكنه يحتاج لأدواته وبقية لوازم العمل وكلما كان يحسن الاستفادة منها بطريقة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة كلما انعكست النتيجة على العمل ككل بالتحسن والتطور


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
اكيد ما ذكرته اخي حسان2 فادا كان العمل الهندسي مجموعة آليات متكاملة فالمهندس المخطط يجب عليه ان يلم بكل هده الآليات و خاصة ظروف تغيرها و اطلاعه على كل البرامج التي تواكب و تخدم عمله و هدا الامر يصبح مستحيلا للمبرمج فمعلوماته في استعمال البرامج هي من واقع ما يوضع امامه لكن ليس لها اساسات تنطلق منها و ان حضرت لديه الخبرة في استعمالها تغيب عنه مبادئها فهو لا يستطيع ترقب سير االاعمال و لا تطورها و لا ما يحيط بها من نغيرات .
الاخ العبد الفقير شكرا على هدا المشوار المهني اعانك الله عليه و سدد خطاك و رزقك من حيث لا تحتسب .


اختكم ابنة المليون شهيد


----------



## نور الجزائرية (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*منكم نستفيد اخوتي*



المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> تحياتي اختي المهندسة نور ..
> لفت نظري ..كلمة طلابي .. اسمحي لي ان اسالك .. ولك مطلق الحرية بالاجابة من عدمها !!.
> هل تقومين بالتدريس الفني على اختلاف مستواه .. ام انك بمجال مختلف عن الهندسة ..
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
شكرا لك اخي محمد زايد .
مع اني لم استوعب المقلب بعد في موضوع have agood week end ..هههه
طيب ما هو العمل حتى ينسى جميعكم المقلب مع انه كان صغير جدا و لم يخطط له كباقي المقالب حتى ان الموضوع الذي ادرجته في نفس الليلة لم يكن عنوانه كدالك لانه حول سورة الكهف لكن لينجح المقلب جعلته نهاية اسبوع مباركة و كنت ساكتبها باللغة الفرنسية مثلما كتب ابو الحلول عنوانه باللغة الانجليزية لكن عدلت عن دالك لكي لا يكون وقع المقلب اشد ......لكنه كان بالفعل و الدليل لا احد نسيه ...مادا لو ادرجت مقلبا محضرا و مخططا له لكان كل واحد منكم حجز تذكرة للجزائر لمعاتبتي ......ليته كان كدالك ستحلون ظيوفا كراما علينا.
لفت نظري ..كلمة طلابي .. اسمحي لي ان اسالك .. ولك مطلق الحرية بالاجابة من عدمها !!.
طبعا ساجيب لا شيء يدعو للعدم انا استاذة بمعهد يقوم بتكوين فنيين سامين في شتى الاختصاصات و فيه انا مسؤولة عن البناء و التعمير بكل فروعه و في الوقت الحالي اكوّن تقنيين سامين في مجال المساحة طبعا عندنا نسميهم طبوغرافيين .
تقبل اخي فائق معاني الاحترام و التقدير .........


اختكم ابنة المليون شهيد


----------



## إسلام علي (4 أكتوبر 2008)

اليوم جئت لكم بلقاء نادر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t3151.html
مع م مهاجر


----------



## إسلام علي (4 أكتوبر 2008)

و أيضاً لقاء آخر مع م سامر 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t4032.html
تقبل نقلي م سامر
و أيضاً مع م عمرو علي3
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t13505.html


----------



## Abo Fares (4 أكتوبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> اليوم جئت لكم بلقاء نادر
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t3151.html
> مع م مهاجر


 


bishr قال:


> و أيضاً لقاء آخر مع م سامر
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t4032.html
> تقبل نقلي م سامر
> و أيضاً مع م عمرو علي3
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t13505.html


 
السلام عليكم..

مشكور أخي بشر.. هي فعلاً إضافة مميزة للموضوع تستحق عليها الشكر والـ :20::12:

مع تحيـــــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## Ayman (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*ااسف للتأخير ...*



سالدان قال:


> ده الحديث اللى انا أقصده
> 
> م. ايمن كيف الأحوال وكل سنه وأنت طيب
> 
> ...




ااسف للتأخير ..فقد قررت الصيام عن الانترنت وهلة فقد صارت جزء من حياتي لا استطيع ان افارقه فقررت الصيام عنه 3 ايام
تمام جزاك الله خيرا اخي احمد
كل عام و انت بخير
واضح ان اصدقائي نسيوني في هذه الايام..حتى اخي احمد نسي انا في اي بلد 
و الله العيد لا في مصر و لا في السعودية..
كنت ناوي انزل اجازة قصيرة لكن تأجلت بسبب ظروف العمل.
كل عام و انت و الاخوة الاعزاء في الملتقى بأحسن حال .


----------



## Abo Fares (4 أكتوبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> ااسف للتأخير ..فقد قررت الصيام عن الانترنت وهلة فقد صارت جزء من حياتي لا استطيع ان افارقه فقررت الصيام عنه 3 ايام
> تمام جزاك الله خيرا اخي احمد
> كل عام و انت بخير
> واضح ان اصدقائي نسيوني في هذه الايام..حتى اخي احمد نسي انا في اي بلد
> ...


 
أهلاً أخي أيمن.. وكل عام وأنت بخير..

لأ لحنا ما نسيناك :70:، بس إنت مو مبين :18:
أنا بعرف إنك بالكويت....... إلا إذا غيرت بدون ما تقلي..

مع تحيــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (4 أكتوبر 2008)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> شكرا لك اخي محمد زايد .
> مع اني لم استوعب المقلب بعد في موضوع Have Agood Week End ..هههه
> طيب ما هو العمل حتى ينسى جميعكم المقلب .
> ...


 
تحياتي اختي الفاضلة ,,, انت تعلمين اننا تصافينا في حينها وما ذكرته هنا كان على سبيل الاشارة فقط لا غير... 
موفقة اختي في عملك اعانك الله عليه فهو مسؤولية ان تنشئي جيلا ... وفقك الله ورعاك .. 
وتقبلي تحياتي ..


----------



## محمد حسين طرابيه (13 أكتوبر 2008)

اول موقع استفاد منه هو الموقع ده

الف شكر لكل القائمين على اداره الموقع


----------



## Ayman (14 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم..
بالطبع لم ننتهي من اللقاءات مع اصحاب الخبرة ..
لكن دعونا نر ما الذي يفكر فيه الخريج الجديد او الطالب ..
اقترح باستراحة مع لقاءات مع شبابنا الطلبة و المهندسين الجدد.
بالطبع الأسئله ستختلف
ما رأيكم؟


----------



## Ayman (15 أكتوبر 2008)

غير موافقين بالاجماع ..ام لستم متواجدين؟


----------



## Abo Fares (15 أكتوبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> السلام عليكم..
> بالطبع لم ننتهي من اللقاءات مع اصحاب الخبرة ..
> لكن دعونا نر ما الذي يفكر فيه الخريج الجديد او الطالب ..
> اقترح باستراحة مع لقاءات مع شبابنا الطلبة و المهندسين الجدد.
> ...


 


ayman قال:


> غير موافقين بالاجماع ..ام لستم متواجدين؟


 
أهلاً أخي أيمن.. 

نعم متواجدين، وموافقين.. ولكن لا أعتقد سيكون ذلك قبل 4 أسماء أخرى في قائمة م. سامر..

مع تحيـــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## Ayman (15 أكتوبر 2008)

اذن نحن في انتظار القائمة ...
جزاكم الله خيرا ,,,,,,,


----------



## Ayman (15 أكتوبر 2008)

سالدان قال:


> ده الحديث اللى انا أقصده
> 
> م. ايمن كيف الأحوال وكل سنه وأنت طيب
> 
> ...






العيد القادم ...مصر ان شاء الله


----------



## samersss (17 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي ايمن على اقتراحك

سنتابع قريبا باذن الله اللقاءات الهندسية
ومن ثم نقوم بعمل مقابله مع الطلبه والمهندسين حديثي التخرج

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## samersss (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي العبد الفقير على ما منحتنا اياه من مجهود ووقت وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

مع تحياتي
سامر*​


----------



## samersss (17 أكتوبر 2008)

نتابع الان مع تغيير الاتجاه قليلا الى السلك الاكاديمي

مع المهندسة الفاضله نور الجزائريه

الاسئله عامة اختى الفاضله

لك حريه الاجابه 
بسم الله نبدا

1- ماهي هوايات المهندسة نور ؟

2- ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي تتعامل معها المهندسة نور ؟

3- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟
وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختارين نفس القسم ؟؟

4-ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟وما هي اثقلها ؟؟

5- ما هي الكورسات التي قامت المهندسة نور بتدريسها ؟؟ وهل يوجد كورسات معينه تتمنين تدريسها لكن لم توافيكي الفرصة ؟

6-برايك : ان يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاما ام من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟

7-ما هي نصاحئك 
1- لدارسي الهندسة المدنية
2 -للمهندسين اقل من 10 سنوات خبرة
3 - للمهندسين اكثر من 10 سنوات خبرة 

8- برايك ما هو انسب مجال عمل للمهندسة المدنية بالعالم العربي ؟

9- هل تعتبر اسئله امتحانات المهندسة نور من النوع السهل ام الصعب ؟ وما هي الامور التي تراعيها عن كتابه اسئله الامتحانات ؟

وللحديث بقيه ......

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## ماجدان (17 أكتوبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> العيد القادم ...مصر ان شاء الله


 
إن شاء الله 

ترجعلنا بالسلامه 
وأنا لسا عند وعدى ومنستش عزومة الصيد ولا أنسى الأخ م. بشر 
م. أيمن ما تنساش تخبرنى بعودتك سالما إن شاء الله ولا تتحجج معك إميلى وتليفونى


----------



## Ayman (17 أكتوبر 2008)

أكيد باكلمك ان شاء الله... نتشرف بمقابلتك.
اذكر ان اخي "ابو الحلول" كان نازل مصر في هذه الفترة
ربما تتحقق امنية المهندس بشر بالصيد
ستكون مقابلة منتداوية


----------



## Ayman (17 أكتوبر 2008)

samersss قال:


> شكرا لك اخي ايمن على اقتراحك
> 
> سنتابع قريبا باذن الله اللقاءات الهندسية
> ومن ثم نقوم بعمل مقابله مع الطلبه والمهندسين حديثي التخرج
> ...



جزاكم الله خيرا

و نحن بانتظار ردود المهندسة نور


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (17 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المشاركات المتميزه المفيده


----------



## هادي المهندس (17 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اولا احب اشكر الاخ سامر على الفكره الرائعه التي تنير هذا المنتدى وتجعله الافضل , وبارك الله فيكم على الاسأله الجميله والمفيده وعلى الاجوبه الرائعه التي تبين خبره صاحبها من كل النواحي واتمنى ان يثبت هذا الموضوع ويستمر لاان يتوقف بحدود الاشخاص لان كما ذكر الاخ سامر يضمن في طياته الكثير من الحقائق المفيده لذا استمروا ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## نور الجزائرية (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشوار بسيط ....لكن انجازات افخر بها*




 





 




صراحة لا اعرف من اين ابدأ لاتقدم بالشكر الجزيل لكل من يسهر على هدا الملتقى من مسؤولين و مشرفين و اعضاء و لا كيف اقابل هدا الشرف الكبير الذي قدّم لي من طرفهم جميعا و لا كيف اعبر عن مدى اعجابي بفكرة المهندس سامر ...لكن كل هدا و داك ساختصره في كلمة... جازاكم الله كل خير و فلاح في هده الدنيا و قبل ان اتطرق الى الجواب على الاسئلة اسمحولي بهده الهدية المتواضعة لكم جميعا.​ 
اللهم ارزقني و اياهم بالألف ألفة و بالباء بركة و بالتاء توبة و بالثاء ثوابا و بالجيم جمالا و بالحاء حكمة و بالخاء خيرا و بالدال دليلا و بالذال ذكاء و بالراء رحمة و بالزاي زكاة و بالسين سعادة و بالشين شفاءا و بالصاد صدقا و بالضاد ضياءا و بالطاء طاعة و بالظاد ظفرا و بالعين علما و بالغين غنى و بالفاء فلاحا و بالقاف قناعة و بالكاف كرامة و باللام لطفا و بالميم موعظة و بالنون نورا و بالهاء هداية و بالواو ودّا و بالياء يقينا ...اللهم آميـــــن يا رب العالميــــن​ 


اللهم ارزقنا بكل حرف من حروف لغة القرآن الكريم 
قرارا رائدا آمنا نيرا​الاسم : نورة​ الجنسية : جزائرية 
المهنة : استاذة بمعهد

1- ماهي هوايات المهندسة نور ؟ ​ 
مطالعة كتب الادب العربي و الفرنسي , السباحة و بعض الاشغال اليدوية.​ 
2- ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي تتعامل معها المهندسة نور؟ 
اضافة الى برامج الكمبيوتر الاساسية office 2007 برامج الاوتوكاد, الكوفاديس covadisو الساب 2000​ 
3- ما هو سبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟ 
اختياري للهندسة المدنية كان صدفة, لما التحقت بالجامعة درست سنة أولى علوم دقيقة لما عرفت أني في نهاية المشوار سأصبح أستاذة رياضيات أو فيزياء أو كيمياء عدلت عن الأمر لان العائلة كلها كانت في التدريس فأردت التغيير خلال ثاني سنة لي التحقت بفرع التكنولوجيا و هو فرع تحضيري بما أن المواد كانت مشتركة خلال السنة الأولى و في نهاية السنة الثانية على كل طالب أن يختار الاختصاص الذي يناسب معدله فكان أحسن معدل للهندسة المدنية و تشاء الأقدار أن أتغيب و لا أقدم وثيقة الاختيار بسبب مرض الوالد رحمه الله آنذاك ليقوماحد أساتذتي بتوجهي للهندسة المدنية حيث كنا أربع طالبات و عشرون طالبا و الحمد لله لم اجد أي مشكل او صعوبة في المتابعة لأني كنت مواظبة و من الذين يتابعون الأستاذ أثناء إلقاء الدرس و هدا هو سر النجاح إذا عمل به طلبتنا اليوم.​ 
4- وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختارين نفس القسم ؟؟​ 
كان أملي أن أصبح طبيبة أطفال لكن لسوء حظي كانت الجامعة المختصة آنذاك بعيدة جدا عن المدينة التي اسكنها فلم أكن استطيع الابتعاد عن البيت لعدة أسباب و لا زلت احزن كلما رأيت طفلا مريضا أو متألما و أصاب بالإحباط كلما عرفت أن أطفال المسلمين يموتون جوعا و مرضا بسبب طغيان الكبار و تسلطهم و أنانيتهم.​ 
5- ما هي أكثر المواد أوالكورسات متعه بالنسبة لك أيام الدراسة ؟؟ وما هي أثقلها ؟؟​ 
كنت أحب المواد الأكثر واقعية و لا أحب تلكم التي ترتكز على الاحتمالات لم اكن أحب مادة ديناميكا المنشآت dynamique des structuresو الرسم الهندسي رغم أن الجميع كان يقول أن لي أفكارا جيدة لكن تنفيذها كان ثقيلا على قلبي.​ 
6- ما هي الكورسات التي قامت المهندسة نور بتدريسها ؟؟ وهل يوجد كورسات معينه تتمنين تدريسها لكن لم توافيكي الفرصة ؟​ 
خلال اول سنة لي تدريس درّست بعض مواد الهندسة المدنية مثل مكانيك التربة و الخرسانة و مقاومة المواد لكن المعهد ركز على المساحة او ما نسميه الطبوغرافيا لاحتياجات المؤسسات للمساحين و لان البلد من الشرق الى الغرب و من الشمال الى الجنوب اصبح عبارة عن ورشة للانجاز و التعمير.
اجل هناك مواد تمنيت تدريسها و هي مادة المتابعة و الانجاز في الموقع للاستفادة مما درسته في الجامعة.​ 
7- برايك : ان يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاما ام من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟​ 
خبرة واحدة تتكرر خلال 15 عاما ستجعله جاهلا في بعض الاختصاصات و مجال الهندسة و البناء يحتاج ان يكون المهندس المدني ملما بكل الاختصاصات لانه سيتعامل مع عدة اشخاص و لكل لغة اختصاصه و من تعلم لغة قوم آمن شرهم
و انصح كل مهندس ان يعمل اولا في المكتب ليكتسب خبرة التصميم و الدراسات ومن ثم يخرج للموقع ليكتسب خبرة التنفيذ و المتابعة.​ 
8- ما هي نصاحئك
1 - لدارسي الهندسة المدنية
المواضبة , البحث و الالمام . 
2- المهندسين اقل من 10 سنوات خبرة
المثابرة , الاخلاص و الوعي .
3- المهندسين اكثر من 10سنوات خبرة
بعد هده الخبرة طبعا ستصبح له سلطة لدا عليه ان يكون مسؤولا مبدعا ومنافسا.​ 
9- برايك ما هو انسب مجال عمل للمهندسة المدنية بالعالم العربي؟​ 
المكتب للدراسة و التخطيط و التحضير او التدريس لانه كما قال الاخ احمد جليدان الموقع فيه ما هو جيد و فيه ما هو دون دالك و مهما كانت شجاعتها و حرصها على احترام عملها و اتقانه و احترام الآخرين الا انها ستلجأ الى التخلي عن جزء من انوثتها لاجل الوصول الى الهدف المنشود.​ 
10- هل تعتبر اسئله امتحانات المهندسة نور من النوع السهل ام الصعب ؟ وماهي الامور التي تراعيها عند كتابه اسئله الامتحانات ؟​ 
الامتحانات في اغلبيتها سهلة جدا قد تكون عرضت سابقا في الدرس الا ان مستوى طلبتنا في الـنـزول و مع مرور السنوات لا نعرف لمادا هل لكثرة ما يوجد من مغريات في المجتمع ام لم تعد لهم تلكم الارادة التي كانت لدينا.
اصبحت اراعي كل الظروف التي تحيط بالطلبة بل اقف عندها لاجل ايصالهم سواء كانت اجتماعية , شخصية او غير ذالك المهم ان استطيع تحقيق نتائج تجعل الطالب في النهاية ناجحا حاصلا على شهادة تمكنه من العمل و من ايجاد مكانة و سط المجتمع.
نورة


----------



## مهندسة رضى (18 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيكى اختى الغاليه نورة 

وجعلنى واياكم من اهل الجنه اللهم امين

واتمنى لكى مزيد من التميز والنجاح فى الدنيا والاخرة باذن الله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Abo Fares (18 أكتوبر 2008)

> صراحة لا اعرف من اين ابدأ لاتقدم بالشكر الجزيل لكل من يسهر على هدا الملتقى من مسؤولين و مشرفين و اعضاء و لا كيف اقابل هدا الشرف الكبير الذي قدّم لي من طرفهم جميعا و لا كيف اعبر عن مدى اعجابي بفكرة المهندس سامر ...لكن كل هدا و داك ساختصره في كلمة... جازاكم الله كل خير و فلاح في هده الدنيا و قبل ان اتطرق الى الجواب على الاسئلة اسمحولي بهده الهدية المتواضعة لكم جميعا.​
> 
> اللهم ارزقني و اياهم بالألف ألفة و بالباء بركة و بالتاء توبة و بالثاء ثوابا و بالجيم جمالا و بالحاء حكمة و بالخاء خيرا و بالدال دليلا و بالذال ذكاء و بالراء رحمة و بالزاي زكاة و بالسين سعادة و بالشين شفاءا و بالصاد صدقا و بالضاد ضياءا و بالطاء طاعة و بالظاد ظفرا و بالعين علما و بالغين غنى و بالفاء فلاحا و بالقاف قناعة و بالكاف كرامة و باللام لطفا و بالميم موعظة و بالنون نورا و بالهاء هداية و بالواو ودّا و بالياء يقينا ...اللهم آميـــــن يا رب العالميــــن​
> 
> ...


بداية أشكرك أختي نورة على هذه المقدمة الرائعة التي غابت عن أذهاننا، وأعترف أنك سبقتينا في ذلك..



> - ماهي هوايات المهندسة نور ؟
> 
> مطالعة كتب الادب العربي و الفرنسي , السباحة و بعض الاشغال اليدوية.​


من خلال الملتقى ومشاركاتك فيه، يمكننا استنتاج هواياتك الأدبية، وحبك لقراءة الشعر، فهل ياترى لك مساهمات في كتابته أيضاً؟؟ إن كان كذلك، فنتمنى أن نقرأ بعضاً منها فقط إن كان ذلك ممكناً..



> 10- هل تعتبر اسئله امتحانات المهندسة نور من النوع السهل ام الصعب ؟ وماهي الامور التي تراعيها عند كتابه اسئله الامتحانات ؟​
> الامتحانات في اغلبيتها سهلة جدا قد تكون عرضت سابقا في الدرس الا انمستوى طلبتنا في النزول و مع مرور السنوات لا نعرف لمادا هل لكثرة ما يوجد من مغريات في المجتمع ام لم تعد لهم تلكم الارادة التي كانت لدينا.


ألا تعتقدين أختي نور بأن أحد الأسباب الكثيرة لتراجع مستوى الطلاب هو: سهولة دخول القسم أولاً - سهولة أسئلة الاختبارات ثانياً - التساهل في التصحيح ثالثاً؟؟ إن كنت متفقة معي في السبب الثاني، فلماذا تفضلين الأسئلة السهلة يا ترى؟؟ إن كانت إجابتك لمراعاة ظروف بعض الطلاب، فأنا لا أعتقد أن الحل في ذلك.. ربما تفيدينا بعض الشيء في الإجابة عن هذا السؤال..

مداخلة أخيرة: 
نعرف من خلال الملتقى شغفك لدخول عالم الهندسة التنفيذي من أوسع أبوابه، فهل بدأت بذلك ياترى، أو هل كانت لك تجارب سابقة في ذلك، أم هل اكتفيتِ بدخول السلك الأكاديمي؟؟ 

وتقبلي مني فائق الاحترام والتقدير..


----------



## نور الجزائرية (20 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
اشكر اختي الصغرى المهندسة رضى و الاخ محمد و الاخ ايمن على اهتمامهم و رقة مشاعرهم .
و اواصل الاجابة على اسئلة الاخ ابو الحلول 

من خلال الملتقى ومشاركاتك فيه، يمكننا استنتاج هواياتك الأدبية، وحبك لقراءة الشعر، فهل ياترى لك مساهمات في كتابته أيضاً؟؟ إن كان كذلك، فنتمنى أن نقرأ بعضاً منها فقط إن كان ذلك ممكناً..

الحمد لله انا من اللواتي يحفظن القرآن و اظنه السر في سهولة التعامل باللغة العربية رغم ان سنوات الدراسة كلها كانت بالفرنسية و شغلي كأستادة ايضا يتم باللغة الفرنسية.
اما عن هواياتي الادبية فانت محق اعشق شعر المعلقات و اهتم بالكلمات الثقيلة الوزن في معناها و اسلوبها و طبعا لي لمسات شعرية و قد افاجىء ملتقى الهندسة المدنية بمحاولة شعرية هندسية ....فهل توافقون ؟؟
اما فيما يخص السؤال الثاني 

ألا تعتقدين أختي نور بأن أحد الأسباب الكثيرة لتراجع مستوى الطلاب هو: سهولة دخول القسم أولاً - سهولة أسئلة الاختبارات ثانياً - التساهل في التصحيح ثالثاً؟؟ إن كنت متفقة معي في السبب الثاني، فلماذا تفضلين الأسئلة السهلة يا ترى؟؟ إن كانت إجابتك لمراعاة ظروف بعض الطلاب، فأنا لا أعتقد أن الحل في ذلك.. ربما تفيدينا بعض الشيء في الإجابة عن هذا السؤال

فاخي محمد ليست هناك سهولة للدخول الى القسم هناك قوانين صارمة تطبق و الكل يعرفها و يحترمها اما بخصوص الاسئلة السهلة فالغرض منها مساعدة الطلبة لاني اخبرتك ان الظروف الحالية المحيطة بنا تعمل على معاكستنا في كل المجالات و بينما يعمل الاستاد على بث روح العمل و المثابرة في الطلبة تعمل وسائل اخرى على شل طموحاته بما تطرحه من امور هدامة للمجتمع .
اما ان كان التصحيح متساهل فيه فهدا غير صحيح... الا التصحيح انا شخصيا جدية و ما فيه تسامح ما دام الاختبار سهل.
ظروف الطلاب... هده الظروف يا اخ محمد انا اعيشها مند عشر سنين و اشهد تطورها و اتحدث مع طلابي عنها و اتابع اختلافها مع المختصين خلال دورات تدريبية في علم النفس جعلتني اكون الاستادة و الاخت و الصديقة لكل طالب لحين اراه قد حصل على الشهادة التي تجعله مسؤولا يعتمد لى نفسه و لا ينتهي دوري عند هدا الحد بل اقف مع بعضهم الى ان يحصل على شغل و هدا سر سعادتي في هده الدنيا التي اشكر الله عليها دائما .

نعرف من خلال الملتقى شغفك لدخول عالم الهندسة التنفيذي من أوسع أبوابه، فهل بدأت بذلك ياترى، أو هل كانت لك تجارب سابقة في ذلك، أم هل اكتفيتِ بدخول السلك الأكاديمي؟؟ 

اجل كانت لي تجربة في عالم التنفيد الميداني اول ما تخرجت و كان دالك لمنشئات صحية مستشفى و بعض العيادات
و المؤسسات التعليمية لكن التجربة كانت قصيرة لظروف البلد الامني انداك فكان يتعذر علي الخروج الى مواقع بعيدة غير آمنة فتركت هدا الشغل و اشتغلت استاذة رياضيات لفترة مؤقتة الى ان جائني التعيين بالمعهد الذي اشتغل به حاليا و انا سعيدة بعملي. 
و طبعا اقوم ببعض الدراسات لمكاتب خاصة في الطرقات و تقسيم الاراضي السكنية و و متابعة بعضها طبعا هدا عمل ايضافي فقط للبقاء على اطلاع بما يجري في المواقع التنفيدية .
 اخي ابو الحلول اتمنى ان اكون قد احطت بكل الاسئلة التي جاءت في مشاركتك شكرا لك مرة اخرى .
 نوّرت الملتقى بتواجدك و بمداخلاتك القيمة .


----------



## إسلام علي (21 أكتوبر 2008)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> الحمد لله انا من اللواتي يحفظن القرآن و اظنه السر في سهولة التعامل باللغة العربية رغم ان سنوات الدراسة كلها كانت بالفرنسية و شغلي كأستادة ايضا يتم باللغة الفرنسية.
> اما عن هواياتي الادبية فانت محق اعشق شعر المعلقات و اهتم بالكلمات الثقيلة الوزن في معناها و اسلوبها و طبعا لي لمسات شعرية و قد افاجىء ملتقى الهندسة المدنية بمحاولة شعرية هندسية ....فهل توافقون ؟؟


السلام عليكم
إختيار موفق لـ م نور يا م سامر 
سيرة رائعة م نور أبقى الله ذكرك بالخير
رغم صعوبات البلد والعوائق الصعبة مثل اللغة وسيطرة كثير من العلمانيين على الأوضاع العامة للبلد لكن ما شاء الله ما شاء الله مبارك عليكي م نور حفظ القرآن ودعواتك لي بها الله يجعلك مع الكرام البررة 
وطبعاً يكون سبق هندسي لو تكتبي شعر لشرح الهندسة المدنية ونحن الإنتظار إن شاء الله :85:


----------



## Abo Fares (21 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورة أختي نور على الإجابة.. بارك لله فيكِ..

وبالطبع نحن ننتظر مفاجأة القصيدة الهندسية بفارغ الصبر..

أما عن الأسئلة وسهولتها، رغم عدم اقتناعي الكامل، ولكن تبقي أنتِ المعايشة لطبيعة التدريس عندكم والظروف المحيطة، وأنتِ الأدرى في ذلك..

وطالما أنكِ تكلمتي عن اللغة العربية وعن إتقانك لها، فهناك استفسار مني عن عدم كتابتك لحرف الذال والاستعاضة منه بحرف الدال؟؟ أو ربما لم تجديه في لوحة المفاتيح عندك لوجوده أقصى اليسار في الأعلى  .. لم أكن لأنوه لذلك لو لم أعرف أنك تتقبلين ذلك بصدر رحب، وأعتذر إن كان ذلك يزعجك.. 

ولكن ما أدهشني وأعجبني هو حفظك لكتاب الله، فإن كان كما فهمت بحفظك الكامل له، أو إن كان بحفظ بعض منه، يمكنك ترديد الدعاء التالي  :
اللهم اجعل القرآن الكريم ربيع قلوبنا وشفاء صدورنا، ومؤنساً لنا في قبورنا ووحشتنا، واجعله حجةً لنا ولا تجعله حجة علينا، وأكرمنا بحفظ آياته والعمل بمقتضى أحكامه، اللهم علمنا منه ما جهلنا وذكرنا منه ما نسينا.. آمين

مع تحيــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## Ayman (21 أكتوبر 2008)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> اشكر اختي الصغرى المهندسة رضى و الاخ محمد و الاخ ايمن على اهتمامهم و رقة مشاعرهم .
> و اواصل الاجابة على اسئلة الاخ ابو الحلول
> 
> ...





ماشاء الله ..هذا المنتدى يذخر بالنماذج الرائعة في كل المجالات.
نحن بانتظار الشعر الهندسي. و ربما ندخل في معارضته :20:
بارك الله فيك استاذة نور..


----------



## نور الجزائرية (23 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
شكرا للجميع على اهتمامهم بهدا المشوار البسيط 
اخي بشر ما فيه علمانيين بالجزائر البلد مسلم اهله مطبق لتعاليم ديننا الحنيف و لمنهج رسولنا الكريم عليه ازكى الصلاة و السلام الحمد لله انه بلد المليون و النصف مليون شهيد تضربه عواصف تاتي من الخارج اعدّت لتكون اعاصير مدمرة لكنه لا يقع يصمد لها و يقف بالمرصاد فيتغلب عليها و لا يتركها تهزمه لانه شعب مؤمن واعي على مر الزمن . 
هل هناك بلد عربي اسلامي استعمر قرن و ربع قرن ليظل على عروبته و اسلامه ...؟؟؟...الجزائر هو ذاك البلد ادعوك لزيارته عند نزولك في المطار ستعرف انك في بلد عربي اسلامي .
اخبرك بشر انه مؤخرا زرت بلد عربي اسلامي بالمشرق العربي و كنت اظن اننا في الجزائر لا نطبق من تعاليم ديننا الا القليل و قربنا من الغرب جغرافيا يأثر على عاداتنا و تقاليدنا و لكن ما عرفته عن هدا البلد غير الذي كنت اراه على التلفزيون و انا هناك قلت الحمد لله احنا هو البلد العربي الاسلامي رجعت البلد و انا افخر اكثر به ...هل تكفيك ان ما يضاهي 90% من نساء و بنات الجزائر ترتدين الحجاب...اعرف ان الموضة تغلب على بعضه لكن ما من احد يمنع ارتداءه... مساجدنا تملء يوم الجمعة شبابا و ليس فقط شيوخا بل تجد ازدحاما بها ... و اشياء اخرى لسنا اليوم بصدد مناقشتها .
اخي ايمن شكرا على شعورك النبيل و لانك متميزا تستطيع ان ترى كل شيء جميل على الملتقى .


----------



## ماجدان (24 أكتوبر 2008)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> صراحة لا اعرف من اين ابدأ لاتقدم بالشكر الجزيل لكل من يسهر على هدا الملتقى من مسؤولين و مشرفين و اعضاء و لا كيف اقابل هدا الشرف الكبير الذي قدّم لي من طرفهم جميعا و لا كيف اعبر عن مدى اعجابي بفكرة المهندس سامر ...لكن كل هدا و داك ساختصره في كلمة... جازاكم الله كل خير و فلاح في هده الدنيا و قبل ان اتطرق الى الجواب على الاسئلة اسمحولي بهده الهدية المتواضعة لكم جميعا.​
> اللهم ارزقني و اياهم بالألف ألفة و بالباء بركة و بالتاء توبة و بالثاء ثوابا و بالجيم جمالا و بالحاء حكمة و بالخاء خيرا و بالدال دليلا و بالذال ذكاء و بالراء رحمة و بالزاي زكاة و بالسين سعادة و بالشين شفاءا و بالصاد صدقا و بالضاد ضياءا و بالطاء طاعة و بالظاد ظفرا و بالعين علما و بالغين غنى و بالفاء فلاحا و بالقاف قناعة و بالكاف كرامة و باللام لطفا و بالميم موعظة و بالنون نورا و بالهاء هداية و بالواو ودّا و بالياء يقينا ...اللهم آميـــــن يا رب العالميــــن​
> 
> 
> ...


 
حقيقى لا يمكننى إلا ان أرفع القبعه تحية لمشوارك الباهر 
وأنحنى أمام حنانك تجاه الأطفال فماهو إلا لأنه نابع من اصل طيب مستمر العطاء 

بارك الله فيك اختى وصديقتى الكريمه ووفقك الله دائما لما يحب ويرضى ونولك كل ما تتمنين


----------



## ماجدان (24 أكتوبر 2008)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> ​
> اللهم ارزقني و اياهم بالألف ألفة و بالباء بركة و بالتاء توبة و بالثاء ثوابا و بالجيم جمالا و بالحاء حكمة و بالخاء خيرا و بالدال دليلا و بالذال ذكاء و بالراء رحمة و بالزاي زكاة و بالسين سعادة و بالشين شفاءا و بالصاد صدقا و بالضاد ضياءا و بالطاء طاعة و بالظاد ظفرا و بالعين علما و بالغين غنى و بالفاء فلاحا و بالقاف قناعة و بالكاف كرامة و باللام لطفا و بالميم موعظة و بالنون نورا و بالهاء هداية و بالواو ودّا و بالياء يقينا ...اللهم آميـــــن يا رب العالميــــن​


 
ما شاء الله 
قد أعجبتى هذه المقدمه والدعاء كثيرا 
جميله قوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
أشكرك أخت م. نوره


----------



## ماجدان (24 أكتوبر 2008)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> 
> اما فيما يخص السؤال الثاني
> 
> ...


 
أنا أوافق الأخت العزيزه م. نوره نوعا ما على رأيها 
فعلا فى رأى انا ارى أن المناهج التعليميه واسلوب وأنظمة التعليم المتبعه وأتكلم عن القطر المصرى وخاصة ( الهندسه المدنيه ) بعيده كثيرا عن الواقع وعن الصح وعن حاجات كتير 
فيبقى منحبكهاش ونلزم الطلبه باشياء صعبه فى حين أن النظام والمنهج أصلا فاشل 
وأسمحولى أقول كده 
فكام مهندس متخرج وجدناه فى الملتقى هنا بيننا يستغيث بقوله 
" انا حديث التخرج ومعرفش اى حاجه وعايز حد يقلى عن التصميم ...... وآخر عايز يعرف عن التنفيذ ......... وآخرين يسألو فى أساسيات ألف باء هندسه مدنيه ومهندسين مش عارفين بنكسح ليه ومهندسين مش عارفين ................... "

أفتكر أن فى دكتور مساحه كان بيسألنا فى الأمتحان الشفوى عن 













- عواصم البلاد 

وأفتكر كويس جدا وما انسى ابدا 
دكتور الورش فى القسم العام 
فى الأمتحان الشفوى والعملى للكلاس بتاعى 
قال 

















الأهلاوى يجى يمين والزملكاوى شمال 
وبعد الصفين 
الزملكويه خدو 10 / 10 والاهلويه 9/10 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أنا كنت زمهلاوى سعتها ههههههههههههههه
الزمالك والأهلى دول اكبر فرقين فى كرة القدم فى الدورى المصرى 

ومواقف اخرى كتير والأساتذه دول من كبار الأساتذه وليس مثل بعضهم اللى على قدوا أو ......
لكن اعتقد انه عارف أنها مش فارقه كتير فبيخلص الموضوع بأسلوب ظريف 

وافتكر ان أ.د مادة الخرسانه كان بيقول 
" ما انت لازم تفهم انك هتتخرج حمار متفهمش حاجه " و " هتلاقى فى الجرنال - مطلوب مهندس مدنى حديث التخرج مبيفهمش اى حاجه "

بلاش انا افتكر ان ساعة ما سألته عن شرح تصميم الفلات إسلاب بطريقة الحديد الإضافى إذ تم شرحها بطريقه تقريبيه غير متبعه فى التصميم نهائى 

رد عاليا بعد المحاضره وقالى " ياعم هما فهمين حاجه " 

بلاش 
دكتور مادة اساليب ومعدات التشيد 
فى شرح الشده الخشبيه للسقف 

كان القطاع للشده مرسومه خطأ .... فى الحقيقه ليس خطأ ولكن اقصد ان كان واضع العرقات أعلى القوائم ( مجرد ترتيب لعناصر الشده ) وليس مع وش القايم عند النهايه ولم يتكلم عن اى شىء من التقويات 

فقلتله بعد المحاضره مش هنتكلم عن التقويات ( القمط والضفادع ..........)
قالى " اباااااااااااااا انت عايزنى اقلهم ضفادع ونمل وصراصير مينفعش ياعم " دا إذا كان هوا اصلا عارفها 

فلا أعتقد أن بمثل هذا الأسلوب ممكن نعقد الأسلوب كما تطلب اخ ابو الحلول 
وفقط هذا راى


----------



## إسلام علي (24 أكتوبر 2008)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> شكرا للجميع على اهتمامهم بهدا المشوار البسيط
> اخي بشر ما فيه علمانيين بالجزائر البلد مسلم اهله مطبق لتعاليم ديننا الحنيف و لمنهج رسولنا الكريم عليه ازكى الصلاة و السلام الحمد لله انه بلد المليون و النصف مليون شهيد تضربه عواصف تاتي من الخارج اعدّت لتكون اعاصير مدمرة لكنه لا يقع يصمد لها و يقف بالمرصاد فيتغلب عليها و لا يتركها تهزمه لانه شعب مؤمن واعي على مر الزمن .
> هل هناك بلد عربي اسلامي استعمر قرن و ربع قرن ليظل على عروبته و اسلامه ...؟؟؟...الجزائر هو ذاك البلد ادعوك لزيارته عند نزولك في المطار ستعرف انك في بلد عربي اسلامي .
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا سعيد جداً لسماع هذه الأخبار عن الجزائر رغم ما سمعت عنها في قناة الرحمة أن أهل السنة يتعرضون للمضايقات وغيرها :77: وطبعاً لم أقصد أهل البلد بميلهم للعلمانية . لا شعب عربي يحب العلمانية :29::29::29:
لكن أنا أسأل هل تتطبق الحكومة الحدود ؟ هل تمنع البنوك الربوية من العمل ؟ هل يسمح للصحافة بالتعبير أم تقمع :61:؟ هل يسمح مثلاً للعلماء بالحديث عن أحكام الجهاد في التلفاز الحكومي ؟ وإلا لا فالفكر الحاكم الأقرب للعلمانية هو المنتشر هذا قصدي فقط :18:
..................................................
طبعاً حب أهل الجزائر للدين واضح جداً من خلال إتصالاتهم بالقنوات الدينية للمشاركة في المسابقات والفتاوى ربما أكثر من بلاد عربية كبيرة أخرى :12:
..................................................
بالنسبة للحجاب فلم أطلع على موضوع يشرح الوضع لكن يبدو من الكلام أنه ليس النقاب الذي هو فرض
على قول أكثر العلماء 
ويبدو أيضاً أنه ليس حجاباً كاملاً لوجود كلمة "موضة" التي تختلف مع مفهوم الحجاب وهو الستر وعدم لفت النظر :10:
لكن للأسف هذا الوضع العام وربما حالكم أفضل من عندنا في مصر !! :59:
كما كان يجب على العلماء التكلم في الأمر ! ربما تكلموا وهذا الظن لكن لم يصل صوتهم ! :61:
بالنسبة ليوم الجمعة فهو هنا عندنا أكثر إزدحاماً ولا نجد مكان فنصلي في الشارع لكن العكس في الفجر حيث عدد المصلين لا يكمل صف واحد !! :59:
..................................................
طيب قد تبدو مشاركتي دينية فقط 
أغير الجو بسؤال لك م نور :63:
ما أطرف موقف تعرضتي له أثناء تدريسك في المعهد ؟ 
ما أحمق جواب سمعتيه من طالب على سؤالك ؟ :86:
هل تعرض لك زميل أو مدير بالإساءة لأنك "طيبة القلب مع الطلبة" ؟ وما كان ردك ؟ :72:
ذكرتي أن عائلتك تمتهن التدريس ممكن تكلمينا عنهم قليلاً ؟ لو كان الأمر في مجال الهندسة ؟
ما هو السر "طبعاً الذي يقبل بذلك "الذي آن الأوان أن تعلنه م نور الآن لزملائها ؟ "هههههههه إن وجد" 
شكراً وآسف على الإطالة


----------



## إسلام علي (24 أكتوبر 2008)

سالدان قال:


> أنا أوافق الأخت العزيزه م. نوره نوعا ما على رأيها
> فعلا فى رأى انا ارى أن المناهج التعليميه واسلوب وأنظمة التعليم المتبعه وأتكلم عن القطر المصرى وخاصة ( الهندسه المدنيه ) بعيده كثيرا عن الواقع وعن الصح وعن حاجات كتير
> فيبقى منحبكهاش ونلزم الطلبه باشياء صعبه فى حين أن النظام والمنهج أصلا فاشل
> وأسمحولى أقول كده
> ...


هلا م أحمد 
كيف أحوالك ؟
كلامك صحيح بلا شك 
لكن الوضع مختلف عندنا في هندسة طنطا قسم مدني فقط لأن باقي الأقسام ضعيفة نسبياً
لكن ما رأيته من أغلب الدكاترة هو إتقان عملهم ومصلحة الطلبة فعلاً ولله الحمد مع إني كنت بغيب كتير للأسف وهذا سبب تقديري المريض :18:


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (24 أكتوبر 2008)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> _ممكن يا بشمهندس سامر نعرف اذا كان ضيف اللقاء من مصر او من خارج مصر_
> 
> اشارك المهندسة رضى في السؤال:75:


----------



## Abo Fares (24 أكتوبر 2008)

سالدان قال:


> أنا أوافق الأخت العزيزه م. نوره نوعا ما على رأيها
> فعلا فى رأى انا ارى أن المناهج التعليميه واسلوب وأنظمة التعليم المتبعه وأتكلم عن القطر المصرى وخاصة ( الهندسه المدنيه ) بعيده كثيرا عن الواقع وعن الصح وعن حاجات كتير
> فيبقى منحبكهاش ونلزم الطلبه باشياء صعبه فى حين أن النظام والمنهج أصلا فاشل
> وأسمحولى أقول كده
> ...


 
أهلاً أخي سالدان.. 

حقيقةً أنا أختلف معك ومع الأخت نورة تماماً بخصوص هذا الموضوع، ويكون اقتناعي بوجهة نظري من مشاركتك هذه نفسها.. فما حصلنا الآن على دكاترة وأساتذة ماشاء الله على نحو الأساتذة الذين ذكرتهم في مشاركتك إلا بدءاً من سهولة الحصول على الشهادة وسهولة الوصول للدراسات العليا من خلال الواسطة أو حتى من خلال شراء الأسئلة وما إلى ذلك من وسائل غير شرعية.. والأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة لا أريد التعرض لها..

دخول قسم الهندسة المدنية في جامعة دمشق الحكومية هو أمر صعب بعض الشيء، فعلى الطالب أن يكون قد حصل على معدل عالٍ جداً في المرحلة الثانوية حتى يتمكن من دخول القسم، أعتقد هذه السنة كان معدل الدخول 228/240 .. وأعتقد أن المناهج (قبل تعديلها الآن) هي مناهج مقبولة، من وجهة نظري تحتاج إلى التخلص من بعض الأمور التي تكاد تكون تاريخاً للهندسة المدنية فقط والاكتفاء بتوضيحها دون الإسهاب في الشرح، وإضافة بعض الأمور التي هي ضرورية جداً لكل مهندس ولا تعطى إلا في السنة الأولى ماجستير، أي أن طالب البكالوريوس يبقى مفتقداً لها.. ومع ذلك أقول بأن المناهج مقبولة، ولكن مع ذلك نشاهد العديد من الحاصلين أولاً على معدل ممتاز في المرحلة الثانوية، ومن ثم بكالوريوس في الهندسة نلاحظ بأنه لا يعرف ألف باء الهندسة عند التخرج، فما السبب في ذلك ياترى؟؟
أعتقد أن السبب الرئيسي هو دخوله لقسم الهندسة دون أن يعرف ماهي الهندسة أصلاً ولكن هذا التحصيل الذي حصل عليه في المرحلة الثانوية، نظر إلى جدول المعدلات فوجد معدله ضمن مجال هذا القسم فدخله.. ولكن السبب الثاني الرئيسي أيضاً الاكتفاء بدراسة المعلومة التي يمكن من خلالها الحصول على 50/100 في المادة وبالتالي النجاح فيها، وكثير هم الطلاب الذين يقرؤون فقط أسئلة الدورات السابقة التي تتكرر من قبل بعض الدكاترة، وبالتالي النجاح بسهولة..

أما الآن، وقد بدأت الجامعات الخاصة بالانتشار في سوريا، وأصبح المعدل في المرحلة الثانوية لدخول قسم الهندسة المدنية هو 135/240!! حقيقةً لا أستطيع تخيل أو توقع ماسيحصل في مستقبل الهندسة المدنية عندنا بعد هذا الواقع الآن، لم تتخرج بعد أية دفعة من هذه الجامعات، ولكني أتوقع وأنتظر الأمر السيء.. 


قصص الدكاترة عندكم ذكرتني بقصة حدثت مع زملائي يوماً، حيث كان الدكتور يشرح بعض الأمور وكأنه يسرد قصة، وبصوت خافت أيضاً لا يمكن سماعه، وكان أقرب للنوم من ن يكون صاحياً.. فعندما سأله أحد الطلاب بأن يرفعه صوته قليلاً، قال له: "معليش، مافي شي مهم" !! شو رأيك؟؟


مع تحيـــــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## ماجدان (25 أكتوبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أخي سالدان..
> 
> حقيقةً أنا أختلف معك ومع الأخت نورة تماماً بخصوص هذا الموضوع، ويكون اقتناعي بوجهة نظري من مشاركتك هذه نفسها.. فما حصلنا الآن على دكاترة وأساتذة ماشاء الله على نحو الأساتذة الذين ذكرتهم في مشاركتك إلا بدءاً من سهولة الحصول على الشهادة وسهولة الوصول للدراسات العليا من خلال الواسطة أو حتى من خلال شراء الأسئلة وما إلى ذلك من وسائل غير شرعية.. والأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة لا أريد التعرض لها..
> 
> ...


 
والله يا بشمهندس ابو الحلول انا كده اجد نفسى اوافقك الراى 
وإن كنت تقصد الالتزام التام ...... اعتقد انه يلزم تغير النظلم بأكمله وعندها يمكن محاسبة الطلبه كما تريد


----------



## bd_bd (25 أكتوبر 2008)

اول مشاركة لي بهذا المنتدى 

اردت تهنئة كافة المهندسين المميزين بهذا الموضوع وهذا المنتدى 

تقبلوا خالص تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## Abo Fares (25 أكتوبر 2008)

bd_bd قال:


> اول مشاركة لي بهذا المنتدى
> 
> اردت تهنئة كافة المهندسين المميزين بهذا الموضوع وهذا المنتدى
> 
> تقبلوا خالص تحياتي واحترامي


 
أهلاً بك أخي bd_bd (العضو الجديد القديم) بيننا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب.. بارك الله بك..

تقبل تحيـــــــــاتي..


----------



## مهندسة رضى (25 أكتوبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> ما هو السر "طبعاً الذي يقبل بذلك "الذي آن الأوان أن تعلنه م نور الآن لزملائها ؟ "هههههههه إن وجد"


سؤال :20: مهندس بشر
وانا هستنى اعرف السر ده  :9: :84:


----------



## bd_bd (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*تحية عطرة مكللة بعبق الريحان والياسمين .....*



أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً بك أخي bd_bd (العضو الجديد القديم) بيننا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب.. بارك الله بك..
> 
> تقبل تحيـــــــــاتي..


 

ابو الحلول على راسي يا سيدي 
ماشاء الله مجموعة من المهندسين المميزين حقا متواجدين بهذا المنتدى الرائع 
تحياتي لهم فردا فردا لما قدموا للمنتدى من معلومات ومشاركات والحاضر يعلم الغايب 
واخص بالذكر من سبق لي وتكلمت معهم 

1- المهندس محمد زايد 
2- المهندس رزق حجاوي
3-المهندس samresss
4- المهندس حسان 2
5- المهندس احمد 
6- المهندس صهيب سلامة
7- المهندس سابا


----------



## نور الجزائرية (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*و يستمر اللقاء*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركا
شكرا اخوتي اخواتي لتتبعكم هدا اللقاء و آسفة جدا على التاخر لظروف العمل و بعض التزامات .
و اواصل الجواب على بعض الاسئلة الظريفة للمهندس بشر 
أغير الجو بسؤال لك م نور :63:
ما أطرف موقف تعرضتي له أثناء تدريسك في المعهد ؟ 
المواقف الطريفة و الله كثيرة و لا اخفيك اذ كل يوم يمر علي موقف يجعلني ابتسم سواء من الطلبة او زملاء و زميلات العمل و اريد تدكرها لكنها لا تحضرني ...
لكن هناك موقف بقدر ما احزنني يومها اتذكره اليوم فأبتسم ...مرة نزلت مع الطلبة الموقع لاشرح عملية التغريز implantation و من ثم يقوم كل فوج بقياس الابعاد للقيام بالرسم على الارض tracer فتركتهم لوهلة ثم رجعت و ادا بي اجد أحد الطلبة جالسا على صخرة لا يعمل اي شيء بل يتأمّل في الطبيعة لما سألته لماذا لا يشارك زملاءه العمل أخبرني انه لا يستطيع الوقوف لان حالته الصحية لا تسمح... في لحظة غضب منه قلت لمادا اخترت الهندسة و كلها عمل بالمواقع. لكني احسست بالذنب فتقربت منه و عرفت انها الحقيقة وفعلا لم يكن يستطيع الوقوف لمدة اطول رغم شكله الضخم .


ما أحمق جواب سمعتيه من طالب على سؤالك ؟ :86:
الاجوبة من هدا النوع تاتي غالبا على الاسئلة السهلة 
لكن من سنتين خلال احد الامتحانات اخدت أأكد على الطلبة اهمية كتابة التاريخ اليومي و المادة على و ورقة الامتحان بطلب من الادارة و ادا باحد الطلبة يرفع يده ظننته انه سيسأل عن الامتحان لكنه قال و ما يكون مصير الذي لا يكتب التاريخ اليومي يا استاذة .

هل تعرض لك زميل أو مدير بالإساءة لأنك "طيبة القلب مع الطلبة" ؟ وما كان ردك ؟ :72:
ابدا ما حدث هدا معي و الله العظيم لي عشرة سنوات بهدا المعهد و الكل يحترمني من البواب الى المدير اما الطلبة فأخبرك يا اخ بشر انهم يعرفون للوهلة الاولى الاستاذ ما اذا كان مخلصا في عمله و يحسن معاملتهم فيحبونه او عكس ذالك فيعاندونه اظنك كنت طالبا و تعرف هدا... بالعكس اجدهم يعملون على ارضائي لاهتمامي اكثر بمستقبلهم و لازال بعضهم يزورني بعد ان دخل عالم الشغل .

ذكرتي أن عائلتك تمتهن التدريس ممكن تكلمينا عنهم قليلاً ؟ لو كان الأمر في مجال الهندسة ؟
اجل اخي الاكبر مهندس ايكولوجيا و يشتغل استاذ اختي الكبرى استاذة رياضيات و التي بعدها استاذة لغة فرنسية و الصغرى معلمة ابتدائي و اخي الاصغر درس صحة حيوانية و لم يكن يحب التدريس لكنه اليوم هو استاذ باحد المعاهد بفرنسا .

ما هو السر "طبعاً الذي يقبل بذلك "الذي آن الأوان أن تعلنه م نور الآن لزملائها ؟ "هههههههه إن وجد" 
السر هو اني احب هدا الملتقى و كل من عليه حبا في الله .
​


----------



## samersss (2 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكي الله خيرا اختنا المهندسة نور الجزائرية

ونتمنى لك التوفيق 

وتقبلي خالص احترامنا وتقديرنا


مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## samersss (2 نوفمبر 2008)

نتابع الان سلسله اللقاءات مع مهندسنا الغالي 

المهندس بشر

1- ما هي هوايات المهندس بشر؟
- ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس بشر؟؟
- ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس بشر للانترنت يوميا ؟؟

2- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟
وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟

3-ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟
وما هي اثقلها ؟؟

4- ما هو مشروعك تخرجك ؟ هل من موقف معين حدث اثناء المناقشه تود ان تسرده لنا ؟؟

5-للهندسة المدنية اقسام عديده - ما هو اكثر قسم تعاملت معه بالحياه العمليه ؟؟هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنى ان تعمل به لكن لم توافيك الفرصه ؟؟ما هو ؟؟

6- برايك : ان يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاما ام من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟

للحديث بقية

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## إسلام علي (2 نوفمبر 2008)

samersss قال:


> نتابع الان سلسلة اللقاءات مع مهندسنا الغالي
> المهندس بشر


السلام عليكم بداية والله أنت أغلى عزيزي م سامر 
كنت متوقع ذلك والله لكن ليس لأني أستأهل :15: لا والله ...فحالي كحال من أقحم في صورة فوتوغرافية ليظهر في الكدر :7: بين مجموعة من الكبار علماً وخلقاً ولكن هي فرصة جميلة لن أضيعها
وأنا عارف كويس حسن ظن مشرفنا العزيز بي وكلكم والله ... وده من رحابة صدوركم وكرم أخلاقكم .....وأسأل الله أن يسترنا وإياكم في الدنيا والآخرة 
قبل الإجابة على الأسئلة أعرف حضراتكم بي
الاسم : إسلام سلامه علي حسين جابر (إسم بشر له حكاية )
السن : 23 سنة (صغير يا ولدي :68
من مواليد وسكان مدينة طنطا الجميلة D)
لي أخ أصغر واحد مهندس مدني أيضاً وأعيش معه ومع والدتي:2:... وأبي توفي وأنا إبن 3.5 سنين 
بسم الله نبدأ 


samersss قال:


> 1- ما هي هوايات المهندس بشر؟


هواياتي كثير جداً ويصل بعضها للإحتراف بفضل الله :78:...ولكثرتها نقسمهم أقسام
1- قراءة و تعلم الكتب الشرعية :85:
وهي معروفة مثل (التفاسير وشرحات الأحاديث النبوية والفقه) وكتب أخرى مثل (الجواب الشافي لمن سأل عن الدواء الشافي) لابن القيم وأيضاً (فتح المجيد شرح كتاب التوحيد) لمحمد بن عبد الوهاب 
وكل الكتب القديمة في زمان الخير والإيمان الصادق 
وأيضاً الكتب الطريفة مثل (أخبار الحمقى والمغفلين) 
وأيضاً الكتب والمقالات العلمية مثل الإعجاز العلمي 
وأيضاً مشاهدة الأفلام العلمية الوثائقية وأفلام جمال الطبيعة والمخلوقات 
لما في ذلك من نفع لغوي وإيماني وأخلاقي وديني ......طولت عليكم هههههه :4: :68:
2- هوايات أخرى (رياضية) :5:
أولها تنس الطاولة و هذه هي أرضي بلا منازع :78:
وأيضاً Winning Soccer وهي كانت لعبة بلاى ستيشن أيام الثانوية وأيضاً مستواي قوي لكن إعتزلتها وأيضاً كرة القدم ألعب كصانع ألعاب محترف وممكن مدافع :16:وأيضاً صيد الأسماك وحالياً أتعلم الرماية والقنص ولكن نظرياً حتى الآن :78:


samersss قال:


> - ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس بشر؟؟


والله عادي جداً ساب و كاد و إكسيل وبرامج صغيرة أخرى لكن أدرس الآن ريفيت الإنشائي و بروجيكت بلانر


samersss قال:


> - ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس بشر للانترنت يوميا ؟؟


أيام النت المنزلي كان من 1/2 ساعة إلى 1.5 ساعة يومياً أو متقطع بعد الـ ADSL بقى عادي جداً بسيبه مفتوح طول ما أنا شغال يعني مثلاً 3~4 ساعات وكلها فيما يرضي الله عز و جل إن شاء الله
والباقي يأتي قريباً بمشيئة الله 
​


----------



## إسلام علي (2 نوفمبر 2008)

نعود للباقي 


samersss قال:


> 2- ما هوسبب إختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟


قد يتعجب البعض من ردي على هذا السؤال ...فقد إخترت الهندسة منذ الصف الخامس الإبتدائي !!:87:
حين كان يرسل جدي لي خطابات ويكتب في آخرها "وسلامي للمهندس إسلام" 
فقررت أن أكون مهندس ثم حددت درجات تنسيق الكلية كهدف أدنى :79:
ودخلت قسم علمي رياضيات وحصلت الدرجات المطلوبة بلا زيادة ولا نقصان في العامين !! 
ثم دخلت الكلية وإستشرت زملائي الأكبر سناً :81:
ورأت أمي رؤيا أن الشيخ الشعراوي رحمه الله يعطيها ورقتان 
واحدة بها رسم هندسي لمأذنة مسجد والأخرى بها سطور مكتوبة باللغة العربية  
فأولناها أن أنا سأكون مهندس مدني وأخي سيكون مدرس 
وفعلاً أنا مهندس الآن ولكن أخي أصبح مهندساً أيضاً ولكن أكثر عمله هو كتابة الأذونات والمستخلصات !
ولا شك أن قسم لهندسة المدنية لا غبار عليه ..فكفى بها فرحة لما تجد مسجداً أو مشفى أو مبنى أنت من بناه وهو شامخ في السماء وربما تموت أنت وهو باق يجري أجره عليك في قبرك لو إحتسبت نية خدمة المسلمين :77:


samersss قال:


> وإن عاد بك الزمان إلى الخلف قليلاً هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟


بالطبع أخي الكبير و الحبيب م سامر... ولو عاد مئات السنين لأخترت مدني ... ولله الحمد على قضاءه وقدره :20:


samersss قال:


> 3-ما هي أكثر المواد أو الكورسات متعة بالنسبة لك أيام الدراسة ؟؟


لا شك أن مادة الخرسانة و تحليل الإنشاءات والأساسات كلها ممتعة وكذلك الزلازل :85: 


samersss قال:


> وما هي أثقلها ؟؟


على المستوى العلمي لا أستثقل شيئاً ...
لأن عقيدتي التي إكتشفتها منذ الطفولة أن كل العلوم تخرج من مشكاة واحدة وهي علم الله عز وجل
فلا علم ثقيل ...ولكن ما يفسد حلاوته هو الآدمي الذي يدرس العلم ... ولا شك قابلت من المحاضرين من لا خلق له ولا دين مما أفسدوا علي التعلم وحب العلم 
لكن أذكر من ذلك الطرق وتحليل المنشآت (1و2) و المنشآت المعدنية 


samersss قال:


> 4- ما هو مشروعك تخرجك ؟


مشروع تخرجي هو (تحليل المنشآت) برج سكني من 11 دوراً ببدروم والأساسات حصيرة + دراسة بحثية حول نظم مقاومة الزلازل بالساب والإكسيل وترجيح الأفضلية 


samersss قال:


> هل من موقف معين حدث اثناء المناقشة تود أن تسرده لنا ؟؟


بالفعل م سامر ..لقد توترت داخل صالة المناقشة من هيبة الدكاترة :87: لأنهم كانوا على أعلى مستوى ولم يفيدني الدكتور الذي أشرف على مشروعي بفائدة تذكر  فخشيت أن يؤنبني الطاقم 
وطبعاً لن أرد فماذا أقول ؟؟ لو نطقت هسقط !! :61:
ولكن المعيدين أحبابي كانوا يلطفون الجو "ليس بالتغشيش ههههه" :68:
و جاوبت بشكل ممتاز وكنت أول القسم فئة جيد جداً :28:

وقبل أن نخرج من مرحلة الجامعة أحب إلقاء الضوء على شئ هام تعرضت له قبل دخول الكلية
فالكل يعلم أن الإبتدائية والإعدادية والثانوية هي مراحل تحوى البر والفاجر والغبي والنابه والهادئ والصخاب 
فكم يضيع الوقت في إسكات الرعاع وضرب المتأخرين وسب المقصرين مما يولد جو يتنافى مع العلم 
كما يرد علينا من المدرسين من هو خلوق ومن هو بذئ و... 
فكنت أحلم بأيام الكلية حيث يتجمع النبهاء والبوابغ النجباء في مكان واحد 
ويدرس لنا العلماء والدكاترة و...
هذا الجو الرائع المثمر 
ولكني إصطدمت بالواقع الأليم 
حيث وجدت ما هو أسوأ مما تركت 
وجدت الدكاترة تتغيب ولا تهتم بنا ووجدت الشباب الذي يرتع مع البنات 
ووجدت الواسطة والـ "كوسة" بين أبناء الدكاترة ووجدت صور لم أتخيلها من السلبية واللاخلاقة
 كل هذا حطم داخلي الكثير مما جعلني أكره الذهاب للكلية وأكره التفوق
لكني إستفقت متأخراً بعد أن فهمت معنى الجملة الشهيرة
"خليك في حالك وإمشي جنب الحيط"
وللحديث بيقية ...
​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله عليك يا باشمهندس بشر ربنا يكثر من امثالك ويوفقك لما يحب ويرضي


----------



## Ayman (3 نوفمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله عليك مهند اسلام..انت كبير مقاما و سنا ففي عمرك و اقل من قادوا الجيوش..

هنا يوجد تحدي قائم في لعبة تنس الطاولة ايضا (انا معايا الحزام الاسود في التنس :77: )

منتظرين قصة بشر الحافي ...

انتظر الاسئلة الجامدة :11:

بالتوفيق اخي العزيز


----------



## إسلام علي (3 نوفمبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> ما شاء الله عليك يا باشمهندس بشر ربنا يكثر من امثالك ويوفقك لما يحب ويرضي


أهلاً م محيي ..العفو ده من ذوقك العالي فقط 


ayman قال:


> ما شاء الله عليك مهند اسلام..انت كبير مقاما و سنا ففي عمرك و اقل من قادوا الجيوش..
> هنا يوجد تحدي قائم في لعبة تنس الطاولة ايضا (انا معايا الحزام الاسود في التنس :77: )
> منتظرين قصة بشر الحافي ...
> انتظر الاسئلة الجامدة :11:
> بالتوفيق اخي العزيز


هلا م أيمن ...العفو الله يكرمك ...ربنا ييسر ونجتمع كلنا ونتحدى بعض في البنج بونج 
بشر الحافي :68: هههههههه الله يكرمك ..لأ الموضوع عادي ... أنا كنت عند صديق لي إسمه إبراهيم بشر وكان عنده نت سريع وكنت عاوز من الملتقى مساعدات ولكن نسيت كلمة السر تبعي فأعطاني إشتراكه ومن يومها وأنا أستخدمه وهوه إداهوني خلاص جزاه الله خيراً
ومستني الأسئلة الجامدة :78:..


----------



## elbrengy (3 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور علي المجهود 
فعلا موضوع رائع


----------



## إسلام علي (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*نعود لأسئلة مشرفنا العزيز م سامر*




samersss قال:


> 5- للهندسة المدنية أقسام عديدة - ما هو أكثر قسم تعاملت معه بالحياة العملية ؟؟


طبعاً لم أتعامل إلا مع الهندسة المدنية بالتحديد في تصميم الفلل والعمائر السكنية 
وأتمنى الخوض في مجال التصميم حتى الثمالة وكذلك التنفيذ ...ربنا يسهل إن شاء الله 


samersss قال:


> هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنى أن تعمل به لكن لم توافيك الفرصة ؟؟ ما هو ؟؟


داخل نطاق الهندسة ... يا سلام لو واتتني فرصة لأكون مهندس أقمار صناعية عسكري... و هناك مجالات أخرى أتمنى لو كنت أحسنها مثل أن أكون خبير أسلحة أو طيار حربي :78:...أو مدرس جيد يعلم الأجيال الجديدة الخارجة للنور الآن والتي لن تجد ما يحافظ لها على فطرتها التي خلقها الله عز وجل ولكن للأسف نحن في زمن تغيرت فيه المعايير وربنا يتولاهم بلطفه :3:


samersss قال:


> 6- برأيك : أن يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحدة تكررت 15 عاماً أم من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟


والله م سامر يصعب علي الجواب لأني مازلت بالبداية 
لكن من النظرة العامة للمسألة فهناك مقولة ترددها إذاعة القرآن الكريم بمصر عندنا تقول
"العلم يحلو كلما كررته *** و لذاك عدت مكرراً لحلاوته"
فكلما كررت العمل كلما إتضح لك شئ جديد وخبرتك أصبحت أفضل مع تجنب حدوث سآمة من التكرار
وهذا أيضًا لا يمنع الدخول في مجالات عملية وعلمية أخرى بالتوازي  

في إنتظار باقي الأسئلة وأنا سعيد جداً بهذه الفرصة :77:
​


----------



## Abo Fares (3 نوفمبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> ما شاء الله عليك مهند اسلام..انت كبير مقاما و سنا ففي عمرك و اقل من قادوا الجيوش..
> 
> هنا يوجد تحدي قائم في لعبة تنس الطاولة ايضا (انا معايا الحزام الاسود في التنس :77: )
> 
> ...


 
لا لا لا لا لا أبداً... لا حدا يحكي على تنس الطاولة أبداً بوجودي :12:


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (3 نوفمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> لا لا لا لا لا أبداً... لا حدا يحكي على تنس الطاولة أبداً بوجودي :12:


 
لا لا .... واين انا من هذا التحدي ... الافضل ان نحولها اى مباراة زوجي .. ههههه


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (3 نوفمبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> والله م سامر يصعب علي الجواب لأني مازلت بالبداية
> لكن من النظرة العامة للمسألة فهناك مقولة ترددها إذاعة القرآن الكريم بمصر عندنا تقول
> "العلم يحلو كلما كررته *** و لذاك عدت مكرراً لحلاوته"
> فكلما كررت العمل كلما إتضح لك شئ جديد وخبرتك أصبحت أفضل مع تجنب حدوث سآمة من التكرار
> وهذا أيضًا لا يمنع الدخول في مجالات عملية وعلمية أخرى بالتوازي  ​


 
تحياتي لك م.اسلام ( بشر ) .. 
كلام جميل وانا شخصيا " ومن بعد الخبرة اؤؤكد لك ان هذا الراي هو الاقرب للصواب .. 

سؤال / :
الحقل الهندسي كغيره من الحقول ..معرض ان يشوبه الكثير من المخالفات الشرعية .
بدأ من التقصير باداء الواجب التصميمي ( بالزيادة او النقصان .. ) ومن ثم التقصير في امور الاشراف .... 
واما المهندس المقاول .. فما اكثرها من مخالفات ... عدم الالتزام بشروط التعاقد ... الغش .. الرشوة ... .... 
وصدقني اخي الفاضل الكثير من هذه الامور تحصل .. ومن الممكن ان تتعرض لها شخصيا " مع الايام .

اذا"
1- هل تراعي ذلك في التصميم .. بحيث تثق بحساباتك ولا تغالي فيها .. ؟ 

2- هل تقدم النصيحة للمالك حتى لو تعارض ذلك مع مصلحة المكتب او الشركة ... دون ان يسألك المالك رايك ؟؟ اي انك غير مجبر على البوح خشية الوقوع في الكذب ... ؟ 

3- لو قدر لك ان تكون في مقام من يؤدي وظيفة ترسية المشاريع على المقاولين .. واشار صاحب المكتب بان تقوم بترسية العطاء ليس على الاقل سعرا ولا الاكثر كفائة ( بحيث تعلم ان الاختيار تم بلا مقياس منطقي للامر ..وان هنالك علامة استفهام بالامر ..مع عدم استعداد صاجب المكتب لاعطاءالفسير ) وانه عليك بكتابة تقرير يرجح كفة المقاول الذي اراده صاحب المكتب ... فما ردك عليه وما التصرف الذي تشعر بانك ستتخذه لو كنت ذلك الموظف ؟؟؟ 
او حتى لو لم يطلب منك كتابة التقرير .. وعينت لتكون المهندس المشرف على المشروع ... فما موقفك هنا ؟ 

وتقبل تحياتي ..


----------



## اظل الياسمين (3 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم اخواني الاعضاء واخواتي نشكر جهودكم في ومساعيكم في التزود في العلم وكل شئ يرتقي نحو الامام واشكر الاخ سامر فعلا موظوع جدا مهم وخاصة فيه تقييم للكفاءت ويزيد من العطاء في هذا المضمار غير اني مستجدة في هذا منتدانا الممتاز واو بعض الامور التي تفيدني في التصميم الانشائي اي البرامج اتقن حيث انا مازلت افتقد العديد من البرامج المتمثلة الساب البرافيرا والبروجكتوالاستاد برو وياريت اي الكتب تفيدني في هذا المضمار حسب خبراتكم العلمية والعملية وانا شاكرة لكم زملائي وزميلاتي ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## مهندسة رضى (3 نوفمبر 2008)

منور اللقاء بجد مهندس اسلام 

ربنا يوفقك يارب الى ما يحبه ويرضاه 

واتمنى انى اشوف اسلام ابن اخى مثلك ......:55:


----------



## نور الجزائرية (3 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
اولا ما اجمل اسمك يا اسلام .....لكننا تعودنا على بشر عسل الملتقى نجده في المواضيع يحليها بمشاركاته القيمة
هنيئا لك يا بشر يا صغير الملتقى على هدا المشوار الكبير و ابتساماتك تأكد خفة دمك و اصالتك هنيئا ايضا للوالدة بك التي سهرت على حسن تربيتك و تعليمك حفظها الله لك و انعم عليها بالصحة و الستر.
و انتظر اجوبة على اسئلة المهندس محمد زايد.....؟؟؟


----------



## Ayman (3 نوفمبر 2008)

اذن ..فهناك مبارزة في التنس و الشطرنج..(مش عايز اقول الطرنيب)

منتظرين الاجابة يا مهندسنا الغالي


----------



## إسلام علي (3 نوفمبر 2008)

اظل الياسمين قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم اخواني الاعضاء واخواتي نشكر جهودكم في ومساعيكم في التزود في العلم وكل شئ يرتقي نحو الامام واشكر الاخ سامر فعلاً موظوع جدا


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..مرحباً بك 


مهندسة رضى قال:


> منور اللقاء بجد مهندس اسلام
> ربنا يوفقك يارب الى ما يحبه ويرضاه
> واتمنى انى اشوف اسلام ابن اخى مثلك ......:55:


جزاكم الله خيراً ...اللقاء بنور بأهله من الكرام :77:


نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> اولا ما اجمل اسمك يا اسلام .....لكننا تعودنا على بشر عسل الملتقى نجده في المواضيع يحليها بمشاركاته القيمة
> هنيئا لك يا بشر يا صغير الملتقى على هدا المشوار الكبير و ابتساماتك تأكد خفة دمك و اصالتك هنيئا ايضا للوالدة بك التي سهرت على حسن تربيتك و تعليمك حفظها الله لك و انعم عليها بالصحة و الستر.
> و انتظر اجوبة على اسئلة المهندس محمد زايد.....؟؟؟


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ...ده والله من حسن أخلاقك م نور وشكراً لك ويا رب يرحمنا وإياكم في الدنيا والآخرة :84:


Ayman قال:


> اذن ..فهناك مبارزة في التنس و الشطرنج..(مش عايز اقول الطرنيب)
> منتظرين الاجابة يا مهندسنا الغالي


عزيزي م أيمن ... لا تحاول ...:70:فقد حاول الكثيرون من قبل:86: 
بإختصار ..أنا لا أخسر في تنس الطاولة :85:


المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> تحياتي لك م.اسلام ( بشر ) ..
> كلام جميل وانا شخصيا " ومن بعد الخبرة أؤكد لك ان هذا الراي هو الاقرب للصواب ..


أهلاً م محمد أنا سعيد أنه كلامي لفت إنتباهك ده بيديني قيمة كبيرة ...وكمان رأيي مثل رأيك :77:


المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> سؤال / :
> الحقل الهندسي كغيره من الحقول ..معرض ان يشوبه الكثير من المخالفات الشرعية .
> بدأ من التقصير باداء الواجب التصميمي ( بالزيادة او النقصان .. ) ومن ثم التقصير في امور الاشراف ....
> واما المهندس المقاول .. فما اكثرها من مخالفات ... عدم الالتزام بشروط التعاقد ... الغش .. الرشوة ... ....
> وصدقني اخي الفاضل الكثير من هذه الامور تحصل .. ومن الممكن ان تتعرض لها شخصيا " مع الايام .


كلام سليم و بالفعل تعرضت لهذا رغم قلة خبرتي


المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> اذا"
> 1- هل تراعي ذلك في التصميم .. بحيث تثق بحساباتك ولا تغالي فيها .. ؟


 ولله الحمد م محمد بقدر المستطاع كما لو كان تصميم بيتنا الخاص ... وأسرد لحضرتك حكاية... 
أول ما تخرجت عملت بشركة مقاولات صغيرة بـ 6 أكتوبر بمصر
ثم تركتها بعد عدة شهور لضعف الراتب 
ثم عملت بمكتب إستشاري جيد 
وبعد فترة إطلعت على أول تصميم لي للشركة الأولى فوجدت أمور يمكن إعادة صياغتها وتصميمها لتصبح أكثر توفيراً وأسهل تنفيذاً :85:
(طبعاً أول تصميم بعد التخرج بيكون ضعيف لقلة الخبرة والتعامل بنظرية شوي) 
وفعلاً أعدت الحسابات بالكامل وكذلك الرسومات عـُدلت وأعدت بعثها للشركة الأولى 
فشكرني المهندس صاحبها بحرارة وكاد أن يقبلني من الهاتف ...:67:
كما إني تركت العمل بالمكتب الإستشاري الأخير هذا لأسباب منها أني لاحظت ثمة تواطؤ بينه وبين المقاول :87: وبدى أنه لا يمكن تغيير الأمر فآثرت أن أتركه 


المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> 2- هل تقدم النصيحة للمالك حتى لو تعارض ذلك مع مصلحة المكتب أو الشركة ... دون ان يسألك المالك رايك ؟؟ اي انك غير مجبر على البوح خشية الوقوع في الكذب ... ؟


 هل تصدقني لو قلت لك نعم حتى لو على حساب مصلحتي أنا ...:3:
فهذه أمانة :70: وترى كم يسعد المالك بهذا وأنه سيوفر أموالاً قد يبتلعها المقاول ظلماً وأنا كنت سبب لنجاته من الغرم وهدر أمواله التي ربما شقي لجمعها


المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> 3- لو قدر لك ان تكون في مقام من يؤدي وظيفة ترسية المشاريع على المقاولين .. واشار صاحب المكتب بان تقوم بترسية العطاء ليس على الاقل سعرا ولا الاكثر كفاءة ( بحيث تعلم ان الاختيار تم بلا مقياس منطقي للامر ..وان هنالك علامة استفهام بالامر ..مع عدم استعداد صاحب المكتب لاعطاء التفسير ) وانه عليك بكتابة تقرير يرجح كفة المقاول الذي اراده صاحب المكتب ... فما ردك عليه وما التصرف الذي تشعر بانك ستتخذه لو كنت ذلك الموظف ؟؟؟
> او حتى لو لم يطلب منك كتابة التقرير .. وعينت لتكون المهندس المشرف على المشروع ... فما موقفك هنا ؟
> 
> وتقبل تحياتي ..


سؤال رائع إستغرق تفكيري عزيزي م محمد الحبيب إلى قلبي ...
والجواب هو أنه بأي حال من الأحوال لن أكتب كذباً مهما حصل
 أم لو الأمر واسع فنفصله :85:
يعني لو علامة الإستفهام هذه تسمح بوجود مبررات منطقية حتى لو لم أعلمها يبقى حسن الظن بالرؤساء مقدم 
و لو كان هؤلاء الرؤساء متواطئين و كبار ولهم سمعة وقوة:78: فسأعتذر مثلاً لتغيبي أو سفري أو عدم إستطاعتي عمل التقرير :18:
أما لو كان بي قوة أو آوي إلى ركن شديد :15: فالحق هنا أولى أن يظهر ولن أسمح بالظلم طالما قدرت على منعه :19:
أما لو كنت مشرف المشروع ووقع الظلم من غيري فأنا بعيد عنه :61:
 أما لو تطلب وقوع الظلم موافقتي فـلا يمكن أبداً 
ولو أمكن ونزلت للعمل فشبح الظلم وخشية الله عز وجل ستظل تطاردني حتى أنفجر لأصحح الوضع :69:
حياكم الله​


----------



## Abo Fares (4 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

بارك الله فيك أخي إسلام، وأوصلك لمبتغاك، رزقنا وإياك سعادة الدراين وكفاية همها.. 

من جهتي، ماعندي أسئلة، بظن بتعرف ليش  

مع تحيــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## mohy_y2003 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> بارك الله فيك أخي إسلام، وأوصلك لمبتغاك، رزقنا وإياك سعادة الدراين وكفاية همها..
> 
> ...


 
اللهم امين يارب 

طب احنا عاوزين نعرف ليش يا مشرفنا العزيز ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (4 نوفمبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اللهم امين يارب
> 
> طب احنا عاوزين نعرف ليش يا مشرفنا العزيز ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
بالفعل مهندس ابو الحلول هل لنا الحق بمعرفة السبب ..هههههههههه؟ 

م.بشر / بما انني ساتواجد بالقاهرة خلال يومين .. هل لك ان تدلني بافضل من يقدم السمك ... طبعا انت عارف السبب من وراء السؤال !!!!ههه


----------



## إسلام علي (4 نوفمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> بارك الله فيك أخي إسلام، وأوصلك لمبتغاك، رزقنا وإياك سعادة الدراين وكفاية همها..
> من جهتي، ماعندي أسئلة، بظن بتعرف ليش
> مع تحيــــــــــــاتي..


هلا م محمد مشرفنا الغالي ... جزاك الله خيراً ... طبعاً عارف ليش :68:


mohy_y2003 قال:


> اللهم امين يارب
> طب احنا عاوزين نعرف ليش يا مشرفنا العزيز ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


هههههههههههه نقول يا م محمد ولا لأ :61:


المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> بالفعل مهندس ابو الحلول هل لنا الحق بمعرفة السبب ..هههههههههه؟
> 
> م.بشر / بما انني ساتواجد بالقاهرة خلال يومين .. هل لك ان تدلني بافضل من يقدم السمك ... طبعا انت عارف السبب من وراء السؤال !!!!ههه


هههههههه عيني ...بس ما تنساش ترمي السلطة و الطحينة :68:


----------



## Ayman (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*2 سم أسئلة*

جوعتونا يا مهندسين,,
و لو اني لا ااكل السمك !!

نأتي للاسئلة الجامدة..طبعا الاستاذ محمد زايد سألك أسئلة في الصميم في العمل..و نجحت فيها بامتياز
اما انا فاسألك في الصميم ..لكن في الحياة العامة.

1-هل تشاهد التلفاز؟ان كان نعم فكم من الوقت؟و اي القنوات؟

2-كم صديقا لك تحسبه طيبا؟

3-ما الذي تراه في حال الشباب؟هل هناك امل في هذا الجيل؟

4-ما الذي يمكن فعله (بصفتنا مهندسين)لاوطاننا لاصلاحها -في حال توفر الموارد؟

5-ما رأيك في السفر للعمل و هل ترى انه يمكن الاستقرار على الدوام بغير وطنك؟

6- لماذا اخونا ابو الحلول ليس عنده اسئلة؟


----------



## Ayman (4 نوفمبر 2008)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المهندس محمد زايد 
بالفعل مهندس ابو الحلول هل لنا الحق بمعرفة السبب ..هههههههههه؟

م.بشر / بما انني ساتواجد بالقاهرة خلال يومين .. هل لك ان تدلني بافضل من يقدم السمك ... طبعا انت عارف السبب من وراء السؤال !!!!ههه



عليك ب فيش ماركت المعادي..و قوللي يمكن اعزم كمان..:2:

بالعيد ان شاء الله 
يمكن نضحي ب (سمكة)


----------



## Ayman (4 نوفمبر 2008)

_بما اني سأتواجد بالقاهرة ان شاء الله بالعيد..
ارجو من الاخوة بشر - سالدان - محمد زايد - ابو الحلول و غيرهم من اخوة الملتقى ان كانوا بالقاهرة و ظروفهم تسمح ان نتقابل للتعارف في الله.._
ما رأيكم؟


----------



## Abo Fares (4 نوفمبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> 6- لماذا اخونا ابو الحلول ليس عنده اسئلة؟


هههههههههههههه حلــــــــــــوة، سؤال غير متوقع ضمن الاسئلة السابقة..



mohy_y2003 قال:


> اللهم امين يارب
> 
> طب احنا عاوزين نعرف ليش يا مشرفنا العزيز ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 


المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> بالفعل مهندس ابو الحلول هل لنا الحق بمعرفة السبب ..هههههههههه؟


 
مافي شي مهم يا جماعة، كل القصة إنو المهندس إسلام (بشر) صار صديقي على المسنجر كمان، مشان هيك صرت أعرف عنو أكتر من أهلو هههههههههههههه

مع تحيـــــــــــاتي..


----------



## Abo Fares (4 نوفمبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> _بما اني سأتواجد بالقاهرة ان شاء الله بالعيد.._
> _ارجو من الاخوة بشر - سالدان - محمد زايد - ابو الحلول و غيرهم من اخوة الملتقى ان كانوا بالقاهرة و ظروفهم تسمح ان نتقابل للتعارف في الله.._
> ما رأيكم؟


 
أهلاً أخي أيمن، بارك الله فيك.. 

أنا بصراحة مسافر إلى اليمن (صنعاء) لسبب من الأسباب لا يتعلق بالعمل، سفري لصنعاء ستكون مدته حوالي الأسبوع، وكنت قد عزمت على المرور بمصر إما في رحلة الذهاب أو الإياب والبقاء فيها لمدة حوالي يومين أو ثلاثة أيام فقط للتعرف على هذا البلد الشقيق الذي سمعت عنه كثيراً  .. ولكن تبقى أموري معلقة حتى أسبوعين قادمين.. ولكن في حال مروري بمصر، أتمنى لو أقابلكم جميــــــــعاً..

مع تحيـــــــــــاتي..


----------



## السَّبنتى (4 نوفمبر 2008)

أبو الحلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول

إيش موديك صنعاء!!!!

ما وجدت إلا صنعاء!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## مهندسة رضى (4 نوفمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله

ربنا يزيد المحبه والود دايما يارب

ويجعلكم رفقه صالحه فى الدنيا وفى الجنه ان شاء الله .... اللهم امين


----------



## إسلام علي (4 نوفمبر 2008)

Ayman قال:


> يمكن نضحي بـ (سمكة)



:68: 



Ayman قال:


> بما إني سأتواجد بالقاهرة إن شاء الله بالعيد..
> أرجو من الأخوة بشر - سالدان - محمد زايد - أبو الحلول و غيرهم من أخوة الملتقى إن كانوا بالقاهرة و ظروفهم تسمح أن نتقابل للتعارف في الله..
> ما رأيكم؟



تنور يا غالي ...بس مش هتحج السنة دي ولا إيه ؟؟ طيب مين اللي هيدعيلنا على عرفات :4: 



Ayman قال:


> جوعتونا يا مهندسين
> و لو إني لا آكل السمك !!
> نأتي للأسئلة الجامدة..طبعا الأستاذ محمد زايد سألك أسئلة في الصميم في العمل..و نجحت فيها بإمتياز
> أما أنا فاسألك في الصميم ..لكن في الحياة العامة.
> 1-هل تشاهد التلفاز؟إن كان نعم فكم من الوقت؟و اي القنوات؟



في حد ما يحبش السمك ؟ ده مذكور في القرآن :2: طب جرب كده م أيمن تاكل أنواع أخرى غير اللي ما بتحبهاش وحط معاها طحينة وإبقى إدعيلي :2: :68:
نأتي للأسئلة 
الحمد لله تبت عن مشاهدة الأفلام الأجنبية والعربية السمجة والهابطة :29:
ولكن لا بأس من مشاهدة بعض المشاهد من أفلام إسماعيل يس أو لقطات من حاجة عادية خاصة لو مضحكة بدون إثم :68:
بالنسبة للوقت ممكن في اليوم ساعتين تلاتة وممكن مفيش خالص 
بالنسبة للقنوات
1- الرحمة :77:
2- الجزيرة الإخبارية (بس أول ما تيجي مذيعة متبرجة بقوم مصدر لها الطناش لحد ما تروح هههه :68: حتى لو كانت خديجة بن قنة النصف محجبة هههه ربنا يقوى إيمانها )
3- المجد بكل قنواتها خاصة الوثائقية :20:
4- بعض البرامج المعينة في قنوات كثيرة مثل برنامج 90 دقيقة و الطبعة الأولى :85:
5-بعض المبارايات الأجنبية الساخنة :16:
لكن بزهق منها بسرعة و بغير لأن روحهم واقفة وسمجة مش زي المسلمين مهما كان :4:




Ayman قال:


> 2-كم صديقا لك تحسبه طيبا ؟



والله م أيمن لن تصدق لو قلت لك أنه أنا أسوأ واحد في أصدقائي !! 
 كلهم من أصحاب الأنفس الكبيرة والأخلاق العالية وهم قلة حوالي 7 أو 10 ما عدتهمش يعني 
وأحبهم إلى قلبي هو أخي وصديقي منذ الطفولة د/ أحمد درويش وهو توأم روحي
وأخي وصديقي م / أحمد داود وهو من غيرني بشكل كبير وقربني لله عز وجل أكثر وكذلك حبيبي د / محمود الشناوي 
ثم أنتم جميعاً أصدقائي المقربين رغم البعد ...
 لكن كان هناك صديق لي قبل الإلتزام هو من أفسدني ربنا يهديه بقه  وكنت صاحب فطرة سليمة جداً لكنه تسبب بخبثه في معرفتي لأمور ما كان يجب أن أعرفها أوأعملها ربنا يعفو عنا جميعاً



Ayman قال:


> 3- ما الذي تراه في حال الشباب ؟ هل هناك أمل في هذا الجيل ؟



تريد الحق ولا إبن عمه ؟ كثير من أبناء الجيل بعيدين جداً ولا أعفي نفسي :69:
 لكن هناك قلة من أصحاب القلوب السليمة والأنفس القويمة بفضل الله علينا بهم يبعثون فينا الأمل ولا يأس من روح الله وبإذن الله نرجع مجد الأجداد الأوائل قريباً بعد أن نزكي هذه الأنفس وما يدريك لعل النصر قريب :77:



Ayman قال:


> 4- ما الذي يمكن فعله ( بصفتنا مهندسين) لأوطاننا لإصلاحها - في حال توفر الموارد ؟



هنا أجيب نقلاً عن شيخنا الحبيب الشيخ محمد حسان " كلٌ في موقعه " 
فلو أحسن كل منا في مجال تخصصه لن نجد فسادا يذكر !  
يعني أنا كمهندس مسلم شاب أقيم أمور ديني من الصلاة في جماعة والصلاة وبر والوالدين وغيرتي على إختي فلا تخرج متبرجة و ...كل هذه الفضائل  
+ 
إتقان عملي الذي أنا مكلف بسد الثغر فيه :78:
فلا غش أو رشوة ولا تكاسل ولا تقصير :70:
وكل هذه الواجبات قد تبدو مستحيلة لكنها يسيرة على من يسر الله عليه من وحد قصده في أدائها وكما هو معلوم بالضرورة بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم "قل إن صلاتي ونسكي ومحياي ومماتي لله رب العالمين لا شريك له وبذلك أمرت وأنا أول المسلمين" وهذا هو التوحيد الذي جاءت به كل الأنبياء  



Ayman قال:


> 5- ما رأيك في السفر للعمل و هل ترى أنه يمكن الاستقرار على الدوام بغير وطنك ؟



السفر للعمل في حالة الضرورة ـ مثل توفير نفقات الزواج ـ شئ مقبول
أما الإستقرار خارج بلدي وبالأخص وهي أم الدنيا فهذا السؤال يشغلني الآن :81: 
لكن آخر ما توصلت له هو إني سأشتاق لمصر وأنا داخل طائرة الذهاب للعمل !! :80:
ولو كنت لابد فاعلاً فللحج أو عمل لمدة سنة واحدة أو تغيير الجو والسياحة المباحة :63:



Ayman قال:


> 6- لماذا أخونا أبو الحلول ليس عنده أسئلة؟



هههههههه أخي أبو الحلول معي على ال****** بشكل شبه يومي 
أصبحنا أخوة وأنا أحبه وأحبكم في الله :77:
​


----------



## Abo Fares (4 نوفمبر 2008)

السَّبنتى قال:


> أبو الحلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول
> 
> إيش موديك صنعاء!!!!
> 
> ما وجدت إلا صنعاء!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
أهلاً أخي السبنتي.. أنت من صنعاء؟؟ 

على أي حال، تبقى صنعاء عاصمة عربية لبلد عربي شقيق نحبه ونحترمه، وقد ورد فيه حديث شريف عن رسولنا الكريم: (بارك الله في شامنا ويمننا)..

مع تحيـــــــــــاتي..


----------



## السَّبنتى (4 نوفمبر 2008)

أنا لست من صنعاء .. و لكن دراستي الجامعية بصنعاء

أول ما ذهبت إلى صنعاء كنت فرحا فالإيمان يماني و الحكمة يمانية

و لكن ..

ما إن وصلت صنعاء و عشت فيها حتى ................ .

باختصار:
خضت غمار تجربةٍ ضروسٍ *** *** بها كان افتتاني و ابتآسي


----------



## ماجدان (5 نوفمبر 2008)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> بالفعل مهندس ابو الحلول هل لنا الحق بمعرفة السبب ..هههههههههه؟
> 
> م.بشر / بما انني ساتواجد بالقاهرة خلال يومين .. هل لك ان تدلني بافضل من يقدم السمك ... طبعا انت عارف السبب من وراء السؤال !!!!ههه


 
تصدق كده عيب ياهندسه 
وكمان لما يكون ليك صديق سويسى وتسأل عن السمك ............ ولا احنا مش أصدقاء 
يا بشمهندس محمد بالله عليك متى تكون بالقاهره كلمنى على هاتفى الخاص


----------



## ماجدان (5 نوفمبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> _بما اني سأتواجد بالقاهرة ان شاء الله بالعيد.._
> _ارجو من الاخوة بشر - سالدان - محمد زايد - ابو الحلول و غيرهم من اخوة الملتقى ان كانوا بالقاهرة و ظروفهم تسمح ان نتقابل للتعارف في الله.._
> ما رأيكم؟


 
وهى دى بردو محتاج رأى 
أنتم معزومين عندى إنشاء الله 
مفيهاش كلام 
ومستنيك يا بشمهندس أيمن


----------



## مهندسة رضى (8 نوفمبر 2008)

اسمحولى اخوانى انى اطلع من جو العزومات دى شويه ونعود للقاء مع مهندس اسلام ( بشر)

س\ 1- ايه رايك فى المراة كمهندسة مدنيه ؟

2- بالنسبه لزوجتك ( ان شاء الله ) ( وكله بامر الله اولا واخيرا) هل هتختار مهندسة ؟

او تفضل يكون تخصصها مختلف عن تخصصك ؟ ؟ وهل من شروطك انها تكون صاحبه مؤهل 

عالى ولا مش شرط ؟؟؟ ...........كفايه دول دلوقتى.........:7: :84: :56:


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (10 نوفمبر 2008)

م Bishr
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ما هي رؤيتك المستقبلية - كشاب مصري - لحال الشباب المصري - الذين سيصبحون في مثل سنك الآن - بعد عشرون عاماً؟
من حيث التعليم والعمل وغيرهما.
بناء على الواقع الحالي الذي نعيشه وبناء على ما مر بنا خلال السنوات العشرة الماضية.
يهمني أعرف رأيك بهذا الخصوص.
وشكراً


----------



## مهندسة رضى (10 نوفمبر 2008)

سؤال تانى للمهندس اسلام مع انه لسه معبرناش فى الاسئله السابقه :34:

انت ذكرت ان اخوك مهندس مدنى بردوا 

س\ 1 - اومال هو فين ؟ ومشترك فى المنتدى ولا لا ؟ :7:

2- ما هى نصيحتك ليا كطالبه فى تالته مدنى ؟؟؟وانت عارف بقى ايه هى تالته :18:

يتبع فى حين الرد ....................:84:


----------



## إسلام علي (10 نوفمبر 2008)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> اسمحولى اخوانى انى اطلع من جو العزومات دى شويه ونعود للقاء مع مهندس اسلام ( بشر)
> 
> س\ 1- ايه رايك فى المراة كمهندسة مدنيه ؟
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
آسف للتأخر في الرد 
أهلاً م رضى
ج1- سبق وأن تناقشنا مع م نور الجزائرية في الموضوع وقلت أني لا أؤيد عمل المرأة :70:بإطلاق بإستثناء الطبيبات والممرضات والمدرسات للبنات وبعض التخصصات الكثيرة الأخرى ولكن الهندسة المدنية هي مجال للرجال فقط بشكل كبير عكساً مع الهندسة المعمارية لكن وإن دخلت المرأة مجال الهندسة المدنية فيجب العمل في مجال المكاتب فقط لأن الموقع بالنسبة لمرأة شئ مستحيل خاصة مع السفر :86:
ج2- الله أعلم ربنا يقدر اللي به الخير و الهندسة المجال المفضل لدي ...طبعاً المؤهل هام جداً 


شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> م Bishr
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> ما هي رؤيتك المستقبلية - كشاب مصري - لحال الشباب المصري - الذين سيصبحون في مثل سنك الآن - بعد عشرون عاماً؟
> من حيث التعليم والعمل وغيرهما.
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أستاذنا م شريف 
فعلاً السؤال ينم عن فهم ولحظ للواقع ...بالنسبة للمسألة فأنا ألحظها مع أولاد خالتي (11-10-4) سنوات الثلاثة ذكور وكلهم يختلفوا تمام الإختلاف عني وعن أخي محمد لما كنا في أعمارهم:18: وللأسف السبب هذا اللعين المدعو الدش وبالذات قنوات الكرتون والأفلام الغربية هدمت كل فطرة سليمة لديهم وكل معنى خلقي يذكر وربما لو قلت لهم سنة عن النبي لأستغربوها :18:...ولم أعد أرجو لهم أي نجاة إلا برحمة من الله أما الأسباب فكلها تودي بهم إلا الضياع الخلقي والعلمي نسأل الله أن يصلح هذا الجيل الذي لم ينعم بتذوق أيام الزمن الجميل ـ الذي أدركته أنا بالكاد ـ ولكن رغم ذلك هناك أمل كبير مثل الإعلام الواعي المتمثل في القنوات الهادفة مثل قناة الرحمة والمجد وغيرها ولكن هنا العبء الأول على الأهل 


مهندسة رضى قال:


> سؤال تانى للمهندس اسلام مع انه لسه معبرناش فى الاسئله السابقه :34:
> 
> انت ذكرت ان اخوك مهندس مدنى بردوا
> 
> ...


ربنا يسامحك :82:
ج1- محمد أخي ينتظر إجراءات الجيش ليعلم موقفه وهو الآن يعمل بشركة كبيرة كمهندس تنفيذ 
وله إشتراك في المنتدى لكن لا يهتم كثيراً بالهندسة بعد ما تخرج 
ج2-أول شئ التركيز والحضور المتواصل بلا إنقطاع مع كتابة كل معلومة بدقة 
تاني شئ لا تشغل الدراسة عن تعلم العلم الشرعي لأن هذا هو وقته الأخير ولن تستطيعي أن تتعلميه بعد التخرج فلا مانع من حضور دروس العلم في أقرب مسجد :84:
وشكراً جزيلاً لكم ...أخوكم الصغير م إسلام علي آل جابر :56:


----------



## مهندسة رضى (10 نوفمبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> ربنا يسامحك :82:


 
ياااااااااارب

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس اسلام


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (10 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله ماشاء الله عليك
تبارك الله
يشع من كلامك نور الإلتزام


----------



## مهندسة رضى (10 نوفمبر 2008)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> بسم الله ماشاء الله عليك
> تبارك الله
> يشع من كلامك نور الإلتزام


 
كل اناء ينضح بما فيه ..............


----------



## newbarcelonar (13 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع مهم نعرف من خلاله شوكت يلحكون المتميزون يقرون؟؟؟؟؟ههههههههههه


----------



## samersss (16 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي مهندس بشر

ونتمنى لك التوفيق باذن الله

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## samersss (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*نتابع الان سلسله اللقاءات مع مهندسنا الغالي 

المهندس Ayman

1- ما هي هوايات المهندس ايمن ؟
- ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس ايمن ؟؟
- ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس ايمن للانترنت يوميا ؟؟

2- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟
وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟

3-ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟
وما هي اثقلها ؟؟

4- ما هو مشروعك تخرجك ؟ هل من موقف معين حدث اثناء المناقشه تود ان تسرده لنا ؟؟

5-للهندسة المدنية اقسام عديده - ما هو اكثر قسم تعاملت معه بالحياه العمليه ؟؟هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنى ان تعمل به لكن لم توافيك الفرصه ؟؟ما هو ؟؟

6- برايك : ان يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاما ام من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟*
*7- برايك ما هي اهم الامور الواجب توافرها بالمهندس بصورة عامه حتى يطلق عليه مهندس ناجح؟؟

و للحديث بقية

مع تحياتي
سامر*​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (16 نوفمبر 2008)

اين انت يا هندسة
بجد مشتاق للقاء المهندس ايمن
ربنا يعزه ويبارك لنا فيه


----------



## Ayman (16 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم..و لو اني لن اكون النموذج الذي يستحق ان يحتذى به.
اخي سامر فاجأتني..
اخي ابراهيم..اعزك الله بعزته و بارك فيك ..

اجيب قريبا باذن الله..صبركم علي قليلا.


----------



## مهندسة رضى (16 نوفمبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> اجيب قريبا باذن الله..صبركم علي قليلا.


 
نحن فى انتظارك مهندس ايمن ....:9: :84:


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*لالالالالالا........مفيش كلام من ده*



ayman قال:


> بارك الله فيكم..و لو اني لن اكون النموذج الذي يستحق ان يحتذى به.
> اخي سامر فاجأتني..
> اخي ابراهيم..اعزك الله بعزته و بارك فيك ..
> 
> اجيب قريبا باذن الله..صبركم علي قليلا.



:78:متحولش تهرب ياهندسة:78:
مش هنسيبك


----------



## Ayman (18 نوفمبر 2008)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> نحن فى انتظارك مهندس ايمن ....:9: :84:




و الله و نمتم 
الان اجيب باذن الله




إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> :78:متحولش تهرب ياهندسة:78:
> مش هنسيبك



أهرب من ايه يا اخي...الليث قادم قادم


----------



## Ayman (18 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته..
اخواني الكرام...
لا يسعني و انا على هذا المنبر الا ان اعبر اولا عن مدى امتناني و تقديري لجميع مشرفي و اعضاء هذا الملتقى المبارك ...و ارجو من الله العلي القدير ان يمن علينا بدوام هذه النعمة الكبيرة..و ان يجمعنا في جنة الخلد كما جمعنا في الدنيا على طاعته,,انه ولي ذلك و القادر عليه.
كما يشرفني ان اكون احد اقدم المشاركين بهذا المنتدى .

نبذه عن المتكلم :
الاسم : أيمن
مكان الميلاد:منى - مكة المكرمة 
تاريخ الميلاد:12-12-1400 للهجرة 
20-10-1980 للميلاد
من أبناء كلية الهندسة - جامعة القاهرة
بدأت حياتي مبكرا جدا بالنسبة لأقراني ..بدءا من الابتدائي و حتى الحياة العملية .
هنا ابنائي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t108235-2.html#post890790

نتابع الان سلسله اللقاءات مع مهندسنا الغالي
غلائي عندكم يشرفني و غلائكم عندي لا حدود له ...

المهندس Ayman

1- ما هي هوايات المهندس ايمن ؟
حقيقة لدي هوايات كثيرة نابعة حب الاستطلاع الشديد لي فما لن اجيد شيئا تماما الا تراني تركته و ذهبت الى شئ اخر ليس ممللا
فاخوكم - كما ترون - ملول جدا !
بفضل الله انا سباح ماهر و لاعب تنس طاوله كما اني اجيد كرة القدم 
هوايتي المحبوبة هي اقتناء البرامج "الهندسية و غيرها" و محاولة فك شفراتها ..كما ان هذه الهواية تمددت لاحاول و انجح في فك شفرات قنوات فضائية و غيرها..
هذه الهواية نابعة كما قلت عن حب الاستطلاع فقط فانا لا اشاهد التلفاز الا على برامج معينة او مباريات الأهلي (فريقي المفضل) او مباريات دوري اسبانيا
احب ايضا قراءة الروايات العالمية و بعض الروايات العربية و الشعر
اكرمني الله بترتيل القرآن الكريم باكثر من قراءة واحدة. (و هي ايضا هواية محبوبة)

- ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس ايمن ؟؟
كما ذكرت فاني اتعامل مع كمية مهولة من البرامج- سأذكر الهندسي منها
الترتيب حسب اخر استخدام لي
Primavera6-Excell with VBA and Access-CSI Etabs-Midas-Prokon-PCI group
for Precast:Concise beam-Presto

- ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس ايمن للانترنت يوميا ؟؟
كبير نسبيا معظمه لمكالمة الاهل فاخواني بالسعودية و والدي و اخواتي بمصر و اصدقائي معظمهم متفرقين بالخليج و الجزائر و امريكا.
اذا حذفنا ساعات الشات ربما يكون المعدل ساعة او اثنين باليوم .

2- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟
حقيقة لم ار نفسي في اي قسم ااخر..بالطبع احببته على الرغم من مللي من التعليم (كأسلوب)

وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟
نعم..فمنذ صغري كنت اذهب مع الوالد لمواقع و ارى ما يفعله فأحببت ان اكون مثله (والدي مهندس كهرباء) لكنه كان يعمل بالمقاولات بالسعودية.
كما انه لقبي منذ صغري ايضا (المهندس) 

3-ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟
الانشاءات..و مادة اختيارية بالسنة الرابعة تسمى ترميم منشآت كانت مفيدة و ممتعه جدا جدا و ما زلت احتفظ بما فيها (للاستاذ الدكتور محمد العدوي ناصف)
احببت مادة الادارة لكن اسلوب تعلمي لها لم يكن جيدا..و عليه قررت القراءة كثيرا في هذا المجال و هو المجال الذي اعمل به حاليا .


وما هي اثقلها ؟؟
المواني و الهندسة الصحية! لعدم اقتناعي بدراستها..على الرغم من حصولي على جيد جدا فيهما 
تفوقت في الوصفية  لكني بعد تفوقي و بعد حصولي على درجة 32/35 باعمال السنة..كانت المادة الوحيدة التي احملها معي! 


4- ما هو مشروعك تخرجك ؟ هل من موقف معين حدث اثناء المناقشه تود ان تسرده لنا ؟؟
مشروع تخرجي كان تصميم ثلاث وحدات مبنى عالي - صالة - منشأ مائي
اخترت الصالة مبنى يشبه قبة الصخرة . 
استفدت كثيرا من المشروع لاني لم اصممه و ارسمه بنفسي فقط بل حصرت كمياته و حسبت حديده حتى ان المشرف على المشروع اندهش و اقترح علي العمل معه 
هناك موقف اثناء المناقشه..
الموقف اني كنت فصلت حديد الفريم على انه يكسح مرتين..فلم يعجب المشرف على المشروع فغيرته الى تكسيحة واحدة للطرفين خلف خلاف (يعني التكسيح للبار مرة واحدة)
و اثناء المناقشة فوجئت بوجود نفس المشرف الداخلي بالمناقشه و معه استاذ من جامعة عين شمس
بالطبع اعترض على هذه الجزئية وقال لي : لماذا؟ فقلت له نفس رد المشرف الذي بجواره! فرد باعتراض على وجهة النظر هذه
لكن المناقش الداخلي قام بالواجب !
بفضل الله كان تقديري امتياز بالمشروع و كنت الثاني على دفعتي....








وهذا المشروع المحاكي لقبة الصخرة:










الباقي قادم ..


----------



## مهندسة رضى (18 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك مهندس ايمن 

وربنا يباركلك فى ابنائك ( عمر واحمد ) منورين المنتدى


----------



## نور الجزائرية (18 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
ما شاء الله اخي ايمن المهندس منذ الصغر كيف له ان لا يكون مهندسا كبيرا انشاء الله نرى ابناءك يسيرون على نفس الدرب و بارك الله لك في اعمالك كلها .
ننتظر ان نعرف المزيد انك اخي ايمن 
لي سؤالين اثنين اولهما : هل كان للوالد تاثيرا كبيرا في حياتك 
و هل اخذت منه كيفية تنفيذ مشروع تغذية كهربائية لمبنى ما .


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (19 نوفمبر 2008)

تبارك الله
ربنا يبارك لك في الأولاد
ويبارك في عمرك


----------



## ماجدان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> 
> و هل اخذت منه كيفية تنفيذ مشروع تغذية كهربائية لمبنى ما .


 
ما شاء الله عليك اخى العزيز م. أيمن 

وانا أنتظر أجابة السؤال أيضا


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (19 نوفمبر 2008)

سالدان قال:


> تصدق كده عيب ياهندسه
> وكمان لما يكون ليك صديق سويسى وتسأل عن السمك ............ ولا احنا مش أصدقاء
> يا بشمهندس محمد بالله عليك متى تكون بالقاهره كلمنى على هاتفى الخاص


 


سالدان قال:


> وهى دى بردو محتاج رأى
> أنتم معزومين عندى إنشاء الله
> مفيهاش كلام
> ومستنيك يا بشمهندس أيمن


 
مهندس احمد ( سالدان ) / اخي العزيز لم انتبه لهذه المشاركة سوى اليوم ... طبعا من سوء حظي ..لان انتهيت من زيارة القاهرة منذ ايام .... يعنى راحت علي اكلت السمك .هههههههههه .واحنا اصدقاء طبعا" .. وفي المرة القادمة وعساها تكون قريبا ساعمل جهدي لمكالمتك واخواني من يتواجد منهم في القاهرة ... 

اخي المهندس الفاضل ايمن ... يشرفني ان نلتقي جميعا ... وانتظر تلك المناسبة بشوق .. 
بس افدني مع اي نادي اسباني انت !!؟؟ ( وطبعا ما شاء الله على اولادك عمر واحمد ,, اللهم احفظهم من كل سوء وثقفهم في دينهم ودنياهم .. اللهم امين )


----------



## ماجدان (20 نوفمبر 2008)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> مهندس احمد ( سالدان ) / اخي العزيز لم انتبه لهذه المشاركة سوى اليوم ... طبعا من سوء حظي ..لان انتهيت من زيارة القاهرة منذ ايام .... يعنى راحت علي اكلت السمك .هههههههههه .واحنا اصدقاء طبعا" .. وفي المرة القادمة وعساها تكون قريبا ساعمل جهدي لمكالمتك واخواني من يتواجد منهم في القاهرة ...


 
اعذرنى حبيبى م. أيمن 
لى عتابا عند الذى يدعى أنه صديقنا 
باه هى دى الصداقه يا هندسه 

طب والله بجد انا زعلت ................ والمره الجايه مفيش سمك :70::82:


----------



## Ayman (20 نوفمبر 2008)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> بارك الله فيك مهندس ايمن
> 
> وربنا يباركلك فى ابنائك ( عمر واحمد ) منورين المنتدى



مهندسة رضى..جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيكي و رزقك بالذرية الصالحة


----------



## Ayman (20 نوفمبر 2008)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> ما شاء الله اخي ايمن المهندس منذ الصغر كيف له ان لا يكون مهندسا كبيرا انشاء الله نرى ابناءك يسيرون على نفس الدرب و بارك الله لك في اعمالك كلها .
> ننتظر ان نعرف المزيد انك اخي ايمن
> لي سؤالين اثنين اولهما : هل كان للوالد تاثيرا كبيرا في حياتك
> و هل اخذت منه كيفية تنفيذ مشروع تغذية كهربائية لمبنى ما .



جزاك الله خيرا استاذتنا الفاضلة..
لك الصور دون استئذان و بلا (سرقة ) لا سمح الله ..حقيقة ادمعت عيني و انا ارى (عمر) في اول يوم دراسي له لاني تذكرت ابي في ذاك اليوم معي ..
ان شاء الله تعرفون المزيد و اجيب تباعا على الاسئلة


----------



## Ayman (20 نوفمبر 2008)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> تبارك الله
> ربنا يبارك لك في الأولاد
> ويبارك في عمرك




بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم و رزقك ب(أسود) كثيرة تدافع عن دين الله


----------



## Ayman (20 نوفمبر 2008)

سالدان قال:


> ما شاء الله عليك اخى العزيز م. أيمن
> 
> وانا أنتظر أجابة السؤال أيضا



تسلم اخي احمد..
اجيب تباعا باذن الله



سالدان قال:


> اعذرنى حبيبى م. أيمن
> لى عتابا عند الذى يدعى أنه صديقنا
> باه هى دى الصداقه يا هندسه
> 
> طب والله بجد انا زعلت ................ والمره الجايه مفيش سمك :70::82:



عتاب احباب,,
اما السمك مفيش مشاكل..
نغيرها ل (بوفتيك)
على فكرة بعد اذن المهندس محمد زايد..ممكن ااخد تفويض باخذ نصيبه في وليمة المهندس سالدان


----------



## Ayman (20 نوفمبر 2008)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> مهندس احمد ( سالدان ) / اخي العزيز لم انتبه لهذه المشاركة سوى اليوم ... طبعا من سوء حظي ..لان انتهيت من زيارة القاهرة منذ ايام .... يعنى راحت علي اكلت السمك .هههههههههه .واحنا اصدقاء طبعا" .. وفي المرة القادمة وعساها تكون قريبا ساعمل جهدي لمكالمتك واخواني من يتواجد منهم في القاهرة ...
> 
> اخي المهندس الفاضل ايمن ... يشرفني ان نلتقي جميعا ... وانتظر تلك المناسبة بشوق ..
> بس افدني مع اي نادي اسباني انت !!؟؟ ( وطبعا ما شاء الله على اولادك عمر واحمد ,, اللهم احفظهم من كل سوء وثقفهم في دينهم ودنياهم .. اللهم امين )



بارك الله فيك اخي المهندس الكريم محمد زايد
مرورك يشرفني..و اتوق لمقابلتك..
جزاك الله خيرا..

اما عن الدوري الاسباني..فاهم ميزة في المشاهدة هي اني لا اشجع احدا..فقط استمتع


----------



## Ayman (20 نوفمبر 2008)

على فكرة في نقطتين في الحوار لم تثر فضول احد..لا اعتقد ان احدا لاحظها..
اين انت يا كونان


----------



## ماجدان (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> تسلم اخي احمد..
> اجيب تباعا باذن الله
> 
> 
> ...


 
أوك 
بس يا ريس بقى تجبلى مستخلص رسمى وممضى ...... أوك يا باشا وإلا مش هعتمد السمك


----------



## Ayman (20 نوفمبر 2008)

5-للهندسة المدنية اقسام عديده - ما هو اكثر قسم تعاملت معه بالحياه العمليه ؟؟هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنى ان تعمل به لكن لم توافيك الفرصه ؟؟ما هو ؟؟
الحمد لله وحده..ان وفقني للعمل باكثر من مجال فقد عملت من قبل التخرج بمكتب استشاري لاحد الاساتذة كمصمم انشائي ..
و بعد التخرج (كنت متزوجا من قبل يا باشمهندس ياللي في بالي  )كان لا بد ان اعمل فترتين صباحا في موقع صباحا كاشراف على التنفيذ و ليلا بمكتب استشاري اخر كمصمم انشائي
بعد ذلك انتقلت للعمل بضبط الجودة - وهو مجال احببته كثيرا و انشأت معه نظام لشركة صغيرة و كلل الله النجاح باخذنا للايزو
و انا الان كما قلت سابقا اعمل في مجال التخطيط و اوامر التغيير

هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنى ان تعمل به لكن لم توافيك الفرصه ؟؟ما هو ؟؟
نعم..هو اني لا اريد ان اعمل عند احد ..اود ان املك عملي وان اديره بنفسي..وهو ما انوي عليه باذن الله في المستقبل.

6- برايك : ان يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاما ام من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟
انا من المؤمنين بالتخصص ..ارى ان خبرة واحدة 15 عاما افضل لكنها لا بد ان تكون متطورة و تلاحق الزمن.
لي قريب طبيب بقسم ال(جراحة العامة) كان في مؤتمر طبي و قابل احد الاطباء الالمان.. فلما ساله عن تخصصه قال : جراحة عامة. فلما سأله ماذا يعني جراحة عامة عندكم و عدد له كمية العمليات التي يعملها نظر اليه نظرة ذهول من كانه يتحدث مع عالم ذرة!
ساله قريبي نفس السؤال...
ماذا تتوقع
جراح في عصب معين داخل الاذن الوسطى (لا اذكر اسمه) ...فقط
اعتقد ان هذا ما ينقصنا...التخصص في الدراسة و تحديد المسؤوليات جيدا في العمل فلا بد ان تسأل عن ال Job description عند الالتحاق باي عمل
هذا بالطبع لا ينفي معرفة كل المعلومات التي تلزم والتي ربما تكون لها علاقة محدودة بالتخصص

7- برايك ما هي اهم الامور الواجب توافرها بالمهندس بصورة عامه حتى يطلق عليه مهندس ناجح؟؟
1- اهم امر أراه هو :مراقبة الله عز وجل في العمل و الايمان بالله و ان رزقه مكتوب وهو ما يترتب عليه كل القادم.
2-الدقه و الأمانة عدم التنازل طالما واثق من صحة عمله حتى لو كان به خسارة له 
3-القدرة على القيادة لمجموعة و العمل في المجموعات كفرد و قائد
4-القدرة على التعامل مع انماط مختلفة (عمال-مديرين - مهندسين-طلبة ...)
5-القراءة والقدرة على الحصول على معلومة حين يطلبها
6- التفكير و عدم التوقف عن محاولة حل المشاكل بالطرق التقليدية وغير التقليدية
6-اللباقة و حسن المظهر


----------



## Abo Fares (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> على فكرة في نقطتين في الحوار لم تثر فضول احد..لا اعتقد ان احدا لاحظها..
> اين انت يا كونان


 
أهلاً أخي أيمن.. 

مسيرة ممتازة لك، بارك الله بك.. وأهم خطوة، هي الدبلة يا فندم  

بالنسبة للنقطة الأولى، أعتقد أنك ابن بطوطة، من بلد لبلد ماشاء الله.. 

النقطة التانية، والله بدك تعذرني معد حسنت فتح عيوني هههههههه

هات لشوف


----------



## Abo Fares (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> 6- برايك : ان يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاما ام من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟
> انا من المؤمنين بالتخصص ..ارى ان خبرة واحدة 15 عاما افضل لكنها لا بد ان تكون متطورة و تلاحق الزمن.
> لي قريب طبيب بقسم ال(جراحة العامة) كان في مؤتمر طبي و قابل احد الاطباء الالمان.. فلما ساله عن تخصصه قال : جراحة عامة. فلما سأله ماذا يعني جراحة عامة عندكم و عدد له كمية العمليات التي يعملها نظر اليه نظرة ذهول من كانه يتحدث مع عالم ذرة!
> ساله قريبي نفس السؤال...
> ...




فعلاً هي أحسن إجابة حتى الآن على هذا السؤال..




ayman قال:


> 6-اللباقة و حسن المظهر


 
لأ من الناحية دي اطمن، انت كدا :20:

مع تحيـــــــــــاتي..


----------



## إسلام علي (21 نوفمبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> على فكرة في نقطتين في الحوار لم تثر فضول احد..لا اعتقد ان احدا لاحظها..
> اين انت يا كونان


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ما شاء الله عليك م أيمن ربنا يبارك يا أبا عمر أنا أيضاً سميت إبن خالتي عمر (جبراً) ربنا يبارك فيهم جميعاً
والله أنا فرحت وزعلت ! 
فرحت بأنه في نماذج مثلك معنا أو قل أنا معهم و زعلت من م سامر !! أكيد واضح لم !
أعتقد أنه لافت للنظر إنك سعودي المولد لكن مصري اللهجة صح ؟ 
متابع الحوار
آسف لتأخر المشاركة



​


----------



## samersss (21 نوفمبر 2008)

لا لا لا ما نقدر على زعل مهندس بشر

خيرا ان شاء الله ؟؟ لم الزعل 

مع تحياتي 
سامر


----------



## إسلام علي (21 نوفمبر 2008)

لا لا م سامر لا أقصد زعل بالمعنى الحرفي 
بعتلك على الخاص  يا غالي
م أيمن أعتقد أنه النقطة الغريبة الأخرى في الحوار 
هو توقيعك (أبو سيف) مع أنه مفيس من أبناءك حد اسمه سيف 
بس أنا عارف العلة عشان كده ما لفتتش نظري 
وإستنى مني حبة أسئلة بقه ... !!
​


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (22 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع مبهر بارك الله فيكم كثيراً و نفعنا بكم


----------



## Ayman (23 نوفمبر 2008)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> ا .
> ننتظر ان نعرف المزيد انك اخي ايمن
> لي سؤالين اثنين اولهما : هل كان للوالد تاثيرا كبيرا في حياتك
> و هل اخذت منه كيفية تنفيذ مشروع تغذية كهربائية لمبنى ما .





سالدان قال:


> وانا أنتظر أجابة السؤال أيضا




السلام عليكم..
سؤال رائع اختنا نور و اخانا أحمد.
نعم والدي كان له اكبر أثر في حياتي..بدءا من اول عمري وحتى الآن.فمنذ نعومة اظافري وانا اتقمص دور الأب اللذي يمسك بشنطة عمله و يدخل على ابناءه ليفرحهم ب (لبان - علك - باطوق) 
كنت احب دائما الذهاب معه الى العمل و انا في الابتدائي و ابدي بعض الملاحظات التي كنت اظن انها هندسية . و لي موقف مضحك قليلا هو اني ذهبت معه في احد الايام لتسليم مدرسة .. و جاء الاستشاري و سلمت عليه فرحا ثم حذرته من ان هناك (حائط) مائل قليلا عند السلم..وانا بالطبع لم اكن ادري ان هذا الرجل يستلم من ابي  فما كان منه الا ان وزن الحائط ووجد فيه فعلا بضع ملليمترات ..
و لكنه قال للوالد : ميشان خاطره بمشيها  ..الحمد لله لم ينهرني ابي على ذلك و اعتبرها نكتة تضحك.
على المجال الديني كنت اختم القرآن بتوجيهه مع صوت الشيخ الحصري و كان ابي يقوم بعمل وليمه عند كل ختمة..وبفضل الله ثم هذا الأساس فانا الان اقرأ بأكثر من رواية..
في الجامعة كان ابي يرى نفسه فيٌ حتى انه سألني في اول يوم رسم هندسي - وكان بالسعودية - ماذا حصل معك؟ قلت له كل خير ..فاستغرب!
وذلك انه - و هو من خريجي جامعة عين شمس (و هي شهيرة بالتعقيد  ) قام المشرف بتقطيع لوحته في اول يوم ..فكان متخيلا ان ذلك سيحدث معي و كان يتصل ليشد من أزري 

و حتى الآن لا اقدر ان احصي جميله او فضائله ..فالحمد لله على هذه النعمة

اما مهنيا فصراحة لم ااخذ منه الا القليل بالكهرباء..فعلى الرغم من اني عملت في محطات الكهرباء فترة..الا اني استفدت اكثر من أمي في هذا المجال و هي الاخرى مهندسة كهرباء





ayman قال:


> على فكرة في نقطتين في الحوار لم تثر فضول احد..لا اعتقد ان احدا لاحظها..
> اين انت يا كونان



ما زلنا منتظرين كونان لكشف النقطة المتبقية بالحوار الاول
أين انت يا اخي بشر؟ و ايه اللي مزعلك يا ترى؟؟؟؟
ما أحزنك يحزننا اخي الغالي 

منتظر أسئلتك القوية و الهادفة كالعادة ..و لو اني لا ارى استفادة تذكر مثل الاخوة اللذين سبقوني..
و لذلك قررت ان افيدكم بطريقتي الخاصة ..
بالمشاركة القادمة تسمع ما يحب اخوكم أيمن ان يسمعه


----------



## Ayman (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*ما احب سماعه :

هنا المهندس ماجد فاروق - امام مسجد التوحيد الشهير بغمرة-

http://www.4shared.com/file/72612595/2af3154e/011.html?err=no-sess

الباقي في الطريق


*


----------



## Ayman (23 نوفمبر 2008)

و هذي ايضا:

http://www.4shared.com/file/72768617/18a3afe2/big225kbps.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/72614146/2436cdb9/__online.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/72613956/aee995f9/05_Rjaai3.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/72613065/131cac0f/395-ommy.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/72613484/fd9119cb/02_Rjaai3.html


----------



## Ayman (23 نوفمبر 2008)

سالدان قال:


> أوك
> بس يا ريس بقى تجبلى مستخلص رسمى وممضى ...... أوك يا باشا وإلا مش هعتمد السمك



ههههه
حلوة منك مهندس احمد
على العموم انا هاعمل امر تغيير ل (بوفتيك)


----------



## إسلام علي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> أين انت يا اخي بشر؟ و ايه اللي مزعلك يا ترى؟؟؟؟
> ما أحزنك يحزننا اخي الغالي
> 
> منتظر أسئلتك القوية و الهادفة كالعادة ..و لو اني لا ارى استفادة تذكر مثل الاخوة اللذين سبقوني..


السلام عليكم
موجووووووووود ومتابع جيداً
وطبعاً زعلان علشان لم تعرفنا كل هذا عنك إلا متأخراً !! أنت رائع م أيمن
وأنا معجب جداً بك عزيزي م أيمن ويبدو أنني سأطلب مساعدتك في تعلم رواية ورش 
وآدي جزء من أسئلتي
1- لم لم تكلمنا عن فترة الجامعة والدكاترة والزملاء ومواقفك التي تعرضت لها في هذه المرحلة ؟
2- وأيضاً لم تكلمنا عن إخوتك و كيف تزوجت ؟ :d
3- أيهما تحب أكثر ولماذا مصر أم السعودية ؟
والباقي يأتي.... لكن إستطرد معنا في الحديث لأني فعلاً مستمتع :56:


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (24 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد سعداء بيك جدا مهندس أيمن
ربنا يكرمك ويبارك فيك


----------



## مهندسة رضى (24 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك مهندس ايمن

اسأل الله ان يرزقنا جميعا حفظ كتابه العظيم 

مهندس بشر سئل كل الاسئله اللى كنا عايزين نسألها

بس عندى سؤال ؟ ؟؟؟
1-هى زوجتك مهندسة مثلك ؟؟؟
2-اولادك ان شاء الله تتمنى انهم يدخلواهندسة ولا تخصص اخر ؟؟
3- ذكرت ان والدك واخواتك بمصر .. اشمعنا انت اللى سعودى يعنى ؟؟ :81:
يتبع ....:56: ننتظر الاجابات من اخونا الفاضل مهندس ايمن ( ابو سيف )


----------



## Ayman (27 نوفمبر 2008)

أرجو المعذرة للتأخير لظروف الاعداد للسفر...
دعواتكم,,
اجيب اليوم باذن الله


----------



## Abo Fares (27 نوفمبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> أرجو المعذرة للتأخير لظروف الاعداد للسفر...
> دعواتكم,,
> اجيب اليوم باذن الله


 
الله ييسرلك أمورك كلها أخي أيمن.. بالانتظار


----------



## Ayman (28 نوفمبر 2008)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> بجد سعداء بيك جدا مهندس أيمن
> ربنا يكرمك ويبارك فيك



تبارك الله :68:
جزاك الله خيرا انا بكم أسعد ..قصدي أيمن 
طمننا عنك؟


----------



## Ayman (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*شوية ثرثرة (رغي)*



bishr قال:


> السلام عليكم
> موجووووووووود ومتابع جيداً
> وطبعاً زعلان علشان لم تعرفنا كل هذا عنك إلا متأخراً !! أنت رائع م أيمن
> وأنا معجب جداً بك عزيزي م أيمن ويبدو أنني سأطلب مساعدتك في تعلم رواية ورش
> ...




السلام عليكم ..
انت اأروع اخي بشر..واسهاماتك في هذا الموقع تتكلم عن شخصية متدينة محترمة
اتوق لمقابلتك و التعرف عليك.
تحت امرك في اي ما يخص رواية "ورش " او "حفص" او "قالون" او "حمزة" ..لكن لا بد ان تكون متقنا لرواية حفص اولا ..و هذا ما اتوقعه .

1- لم لم تكلمنا عن فترة الجامعة والدكاترة والزملاء ومواقفك التي تعرضت لها في هذه المرحلة ؟
سؤال عام قليلا ..يتطلب الكثير من "الرغي" او "الثرثرة" لا أعرف ان كنتم مستعدين لهذا.
رجعت الى مصر قبل الجامعة حيث اخذت الثانوية العامة من مصر..بالطبع كانت البلد كلها غريبه بالنسبة الي . لم تكن الدراسة فقط بل و المعارف والأشخاص و الشوارع..كل شيء مختلف عن ما تربيت عليه.
فكانت حالتي (غربة معكوسة) حيث انها وطني الا اني لم اعش فيها اكثر من ايام قليلة بالصيف كل عام .
بالجامعة كان النظام غريب بالنسبة لي..فكان الذهاب و الحضور بالنسبة لي ثقلا رهيبا. لكني اندمجت بعد السنة الاعدادية و حال دخولي قسم مدني بحثت كثيرا عن مثيل لما تربيت عليه و ما انشدة ..فوجدت صحبة احسبها على خير..لكن الحال لم يدم كثيرا لانهم كانوا الأقل مستوى علميا .
من اهم المواقف التي حدثت لي اثناء الجامعة هي تعرضي لحادث فيما كنت اقود السيارة في ليلة امتحان خرسانة بالسنة الثالثة حيث انضرمت النيران بها بسبب خطأكهربائي السيارة ! ..الغريب اني لم اوفق بالامتحان لكني حصلت على جيد جدا 
أيضا من المواقف التي اثرت بنا كلنا في الدفعة هو حادث وفاة زميل لنا ما زلنا نذكره بكل خير..و كانت جنازة مهيبة شارك فيها معظم الدفعة ..حقيقة و عند السنة الرابعة ادركت اننا اصبحنا اسرة واحدة.
اجمل المواقف هو حضور كل السكشن و عدد مهول لم اكن اتوقعه لعقد قراني بالمسجد حيث حضر احد مشايخنا الأعلام .الغريب ان زمائلي لم يقتنعوا بالاحتفال البسيط (كان مجرد وجبة و خطبة النكاح) و خرجو من المسجد يغنون على بابه و اخرجوني (بالعافية) و رفعوني عاليا ..طبعا الأناقة راحت بعد ذلك  
اندمجت مع بعض النشاطات العامة و كنت مسئولا عن النشاط الاجتماعي باتحاد الطلاب لعامين متتاليين (عندما كان في حرية) و أحببت بعض نشاطات اسرة (رسالة) و هي الجمعية الشهيرة حاليا و كنت شهيرا في الدفعة بحيازة كل المذكرات و البرامج الهندسية .
متهيألي كفاية رغي و نشوف السؤال التاني
2-وأيضاً لم تكلمنا عن إخوتك و كيف تزوجت ؟
لدي اخ واحد طبيب بالسعودية و ثلاث اخوات طبيبات و زوجات لاطباء ما عدا الاخيرة و هي ما زالت طالبة بطب القاهرة..اما زواجي فلله الحمد ان وفقني فيه بسهولة.فقد استعنت بالله فأعانني ...اسمع هذا الحديث : 

13838عَنْ أَبِى هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِىَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- :« ثَلاَثَةٌ كُلُّهُمْ حَقٌّ عَلَى اللَّهِ عَوْنُهُ الْمُجَاهِدُ فِى سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَالنَّاكِحُ يُرِيدُ الْعَفَافَ وَالْمُكَاتَبُ يُرِيدُ الأَدَاءَ ». سنن البيهقي

لم أجد صعوبة بفضل الله اولا ثم أبي الذي ساندني بشدة ..ولم اجد صعوبه ايضا في الاختيار فزوجتي هي حفيدة احد أأمة القرن الماضي و أختا لأعز أصدقائي .
حقيقة تجربتي في الزواج اشجع كل أخ و زميل ان يحذو حذوي فيها ان استطاع..و الاستطاعة لا تعني كل الامكانيات التي تراها حاليا ..بل هي اقل ما يمكن توفره لحياة عادية (غير مترفة) يعني مش تجيب غسالة 900 بروجرام بمجفف و تقول اصل الزواج تكاليفه عالية !!و لا تجيب شبكة ألماظ ..ليه يعني؟؟ يا اخوانا يسروا على انفسكم و على المسلمين و المسلمات رحمكم الله..
 3-أيهما تحب أكثر ولماذا مصر أم السعودية ؟

3- لا أخفيك سرا اني احب الاثنين لكني بالطبع احب مكان طفولتي اكثر..اعتقد ان وطن الانسان ليس مكان عائلته فقط ..بل هو المكان الذي له ذكرى فيه.. عندما تعلم اول كلمة يقرأها..او قطف اول زهرة..اوتعلم لعب الكرة ثم جرح ركبتيه بالشارع ..اذكر هنا برنامج للشيخ الجليل علي طنطاوي رحمه الله ..و كنا جميعا نشاهده ساعة الافطار على الهواء ..كانت بعنوان "الحياة الذكريات" بالمناسبة تمت اعادة هذه الحلفة منذ سنة على قناة المجد و سجلتها على جهازي في مصر ربما أشيرها قريبا .


----------



## إسلام علي (28 نوفمبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> السلام عليكم ..
> انت أروع اخي بشر..واسهاماتك في هذا الموقع تتكلم عن شخصية متدينة محترمة
> اتوق لمقابلتك و التعرف عليك.
> تحت امرك في اي ما يخص رواية "ورش " او "حفص" او "قالون" او "حمزة" ..لكن لا بد ان تكون متقنا لرواية حفص اولا ..و هذا ما اتوقعه .



 السلام عليكم
مش بقولكم م أيمن رائع ...أنت كنز مدفون بين سطور مشاركاتك الموجزة
شرف لي معرفتك وليس العكس 
وأنا معقول بالنسبة لرواية حفص لكن هستعين بالله ثم بك لما تفرغ بإذن الله



ayman قال:


> الغريب اني لم اوفق بالامتحان لكني حصلت على جيد جدا



مش غريب على ربنا أنت تستاهل كل خير إن شاء الله



ayman قال:


> الغريب ان زمائلي لم يقتنعوا بالاحتفال البسيط (كان مجرد وجبة و خطبة النكاح) و خرجو من المسجد يغنون على بابه و اخرجوني (بالعافية) و رفعوني عاليا ..طبعا الأناقة راحت بعد ذلك



نفسي أعمل عرسي بهذا الشكل إن شاء الله لكن عندنا في مصر لن يقتنعوا لكن على مين لكده لمفيش جواز هههه



ayman قال:


> لدي اخ واحد طبيب بالسعودية و ثلاث اخوات طبيبات و زوجات لاطباء ما عدا الاخيرة و هي ما زالت طالبة بطب القاهرة..



ماشاء الله ربنا يبارك و يحفظكم جميعاً



ayman قال:


> اما زواجي فلله الحمد ان وفقني فيه بسهولة.فقد استعنت بالله فأعانني ...اسمع هذا الحديث :
> عَنْ أَبِى هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِىَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- :« ثَلاَثَةٌ كُلُّهُمْ حَقٌّ عَلَى اللَّهِ عَوْنُهُ الْمُجَاهِدُ فِى سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَالنَّاكِحُ يُرِيدُ الْعَفَافَ وَالْمُكَاتَبُ يُرِيدُ الأَدَاءَ ». سنن البيهقي



ماشاء الله ...الحديث أيضاً جديد على والله أو من زمن لم أسمعه



ayman قال:


> لم أجد صعوبة بفضل الله اولا ثم أبي الذي ساندني بشدة ..ولم اجد صعوبه ايضا في الاختيار فزوجتي هي حفيدة احد أئمة القرن الماضي و أختا لأعز أصدقائي .



ماشاء اله لا لا لازم تقول من الشيخ ههههههه مش هسيبك هههههه



ayman قال:


> حقيقة تجربتي في الزواج اشجع كل أخ و زميل ان يحذو حذوي فيها ان استطاع..و الاستطاعة لا تعني كل الامكانيات التي تراها حاليا ..بل هي اقل ما يمكن توفره لحياة عادية (غير مترفة) يعني مش تجيب غسالة 900 بروجرام بمجفف و تقول اصل الزواج تكاليفه عالية !!و لا تجيب شبكة ألماظ ..ليه يعني؟؟ يا اخوانا يسروا على انفسكم و على المسلمين و المسلمات رحمكم الله..



صحيح كلامك والله



ayman قال:


> 3- لا أخفيك سرا اني احب الاثنين لكني بالطبع احب مكان طفولتي اكثر..اعتقد ان وطن الانسان ليس مكان عائلته فقط ..بل هو المكان الذي له ذكرى فيه.. عندما تعلم اول كلمة يقرأها..او قطف اول زهرة..اوتعلم لعب الكرة ثم جرح ركبتيه بالشارع ..اذكر هنا برنامج للشيخ الجليل علي طنطاوي رحمه الله ..و كنا جميعا نشاهده ساعة الافطار على الهواء ..كانت بعنوان "الحياة الذكريات" بالمناسبة تمت اعادة هذه الحلفة منذ سنة على قناة المجد و سجلتها على جهازي في مصر ربما أشيرها قريبا .



ما شاء الله ربنا يحبب فيك خلقه تعرف أنا والدتي كانت عاوزه تسميني أيمن لكن خالي إشترط عليها وأنا في اللفه لو ضحكت له يسميني على إسمه وبالفعل !!
لسه في أسئلة كتير لا تتسرع بالهروب هههه :70: :5:


----------



## Abo Fares (28 نوفمبر 2008)

Ayman قال:


> السلام عليكم ..
> انت اأروع اخي بشر..واسهاماتك في هذا الموقع تتكلم عن شخصية متدينة محترمة
> اتوق لمقابلتك و التعرف عليك.
> تحت امرك في اي ما يخص رواية "ورش " او "حفص" او "قالون" او "حمزة" ..لكن لا بد ان تكون متقنا لرواية حفص اولا ..و هذا ما اتوقعه .
> ...


 
ماشاء الله عليك أخي أيمن.. فعلاً شخصية محترمة بتاريخ يسجل لك.. 
نعم أنت جدير باحترام الجميع لك..



> 2-وأيضاً لم تكلمنا عن إخوتك و كيف تزوجت ؟
> لدي اخ واحد طبيب بالسعودية و ثلاث اخوات طبيبات و زوجات لاطباء ما عدا الاخيرة و هي ما زالت طالبة بطب القاهرة..


يبدو إنك أكسل واحد بالبيت هههههههههه، يعني كلو ماشاء الله دكاترة 
only kidding 
أما أنا وإخوتي انقسمنا (حتى الآن) بالتساوي بين الطب والهندسة..




> اما زواجي فلله الحمد ان وفقني فيه بسهولة.فقد استعنت بالله فأعانني ...اسمع هذا الحديث :
> 
> 13838عَنْ أَبِى هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِىَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- :« ثَلاَثَةٌ كُلُّهُمْ حَقٌّ عَلَى اللَّهِ عَوْنُهُ الْمُجَاهِدُ فِى سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَالنَّاكِحُ يُرِيدُ الْعَفَافَ وَالْمُكَاتَبُ يُرِيدُ الأَدَاءَ ». سنن البيهقي
> 
> ...


معك حق 100%، بس يا أخي حاكيهم إلهم هالحكي، مو إلنا ههههههههه



> 3-أيهما تحب أكثر ولماذا مصر أم السعودية ؟
> 
> 3- لا أخفيك سرا اني احب الاثنين لكني بالطبع احب مكان طفولتي اكثر..اعتقد ان وطن الانسان ليس مكان عائلته فقط ..بل هو المكان الذي له ذكرى فيه.. عندما تعلم اول كلمة يقرأها..او قطف اول زهرة..اوتعلم لعب الكرة ثم جرح ركبتيه بالشارع ..اذكر هنا برنامج للشيخ الجليل علي طنطاوي رحمه الله ..و كنا جميعا نشاهده ساعة الافطار على الهواء ..كانت بعنوان "الحياة الذكريات" بالمناسبة تمت اعادة هذه الحلفة منذ سنة على قناة المجد و سجلتها على جهازي في مصر ربما أشيرها قريبا .


تماماً .. ولكن الطريف في الأمر أنك لست في السعودية، ولا في مصر، أي لست في أي من بلديك.. وإنما انتقلت للعمل في مكان آخر، مع أني استشفيت أنك لست مضطراً للتغرب.. فهذا سؤال الوحيد لك 

تقبل تحيـــــــــــاتي وتقديري..


----------



## Ayman (30 نوفمبر 2008)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> بارك الله فيك مهندس ايمن
> 
> اسأل الله ان يرزقنا جميعا حفظ كتابه العظيم
> 
> ...




بارك الله فيك مهندسة رضى و رزقك حفظ كتابه الكريم

1-لا فهي مدرسة لغة ألمانية و لكنها لم تعمل (ربة منزل) .
2-اتمنى ان يكون ابنائي ناجحين في حياتهم العلمية و العملية و المجال لا يهمني كثيرا..لكن بالطبع لو كان نفس مجالي سأكون سعيدا لوجود شئ مشترك..
3-من قال اني سعودي؟؟ انا مصري لكني ولدت في "منى " بالسعودية

جزاك الله خيرا
فضْلك الله....


----------



## Ayman (30 نوفمبر 2008)

مهندس بشر و ابو الحلول .جزاكم الله خيرا على الردود الطيبة و لو كنت لا أرى نفسي بهذا الشكل
رفعتم معنوياتي


----------



## نور الجزائرية (30 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
......لم اجد كلمات اعبر بها عن اعجابي بك و باصلك الطيب و معدنك النبيل بارك الله فيك و في عائلتك و كثّر من امثالك بين شبابنا المسلم .
دوما اقولها من اراد ان يؤدي امانة تربية اولاده و يصونها يجعلهم يحفظون القرآن و يحبّب اليهم تعاليم الاسلام فاباذن الله لن يخذل ابدا .
ماشاء الله عليك مهندس ايمن .


----------



## Ayman (2 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

......لم اجد كلمات اعبر بها عن اعجابي بك و باصلك الطيب و معدنك النبيل بارك الله فيك و في عائلتك و كثّر من امثالك بين شبابنا المسلم .
امين و جزاك الله خير 
دوما اقولها من اراد ان يؤدي امانة تربية اولاده و يصونها يجعلهم يحفظون القرآن و يحبّب اليهم تعاليم الاسلام فاباذن الله لن يخذل ابدا .
الحق ما قلت و لكن المفلح هو الذي يعلم و يعمل.جعلنا الله من الذين يعلمون فيعملون..
ماشاء الله عليك مهندس ايمن .
جزاك الله خيرا استاذتنا الفاضلة نورة ..و جعلنا الله كما وصفت
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ayman (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*غدا باذن الله ..*

السلام عليكم...
غدا باذن الله تعالى أصل الى القاهرة في اجازة قصيرة.تشمل العيد.
يعني يا دوب ادبح الخروف 
اتوق لمقابلة من عزم على السمك و من لم يعزم..
لكن هل يجوز اكل السمك بالعيد؟؟


----------



## إسلام علي (2 ديسمبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> السلام عليكم...
> غدا باذن الله تعالى أصل الى القاهرة في اجازة قصيرة.تشمل العيد.
> يعني يا دوب ادبح الخروف
> اتوق لمقابلة من عزم على السمك و من لم يعزم..
> لكن هل يجوز اكل السمك بالعيد؟؟


تنور يا غالي 
أنا بقه هدبح معزة ههههههههه
لا أس بالسمك حلالن حلالن حلااااااااال 
ههههههههه


----------



## Ayman (5 ديسمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> ماشاء الله عليك أخي أيمن.. فعلاً شخصية محترمة بتاريخ يسجل لك..
> نعم أنت جدير باحترام الجميع لك..
> 
> 
> ...



الاحترام الكامل و التقدير لك و لكل اعضاء المنتدى الرائع..
نعم انا اكسل واحد في البيت  
بارك الله فيك و في اخوتك..ما شاء الله واضح عنكم حب العلم..



أبو الحلول قال:


> معك حق 100%، بس يا أخي حاكيهم إلهم هالحكي، مو إلنا ههههههههه
> ..


لم افهم من؟ لكن ارى ان المسؤولية مشتركة للجميع..



أبو الحلول قال:


> تماماً .. ولكن الطريف في الأمر أنك لست في السعودية، ولا في مصر، أي لست في أي من بلديك.. وإنما انتقلت للعمل في مكان آخر، مع أني استشفيت أنك لست مضطراً للتغرب.. فهذا سؤال الوحيد لك
> 
> تقبل تحيـــــــــــاتي وتقديري..



و تحياتي العطرة لك اخي ابو الحلول..
صراحة اعتقد ان حالي مختلف قليلا..فانا فعليا لا أحس بالتغرب في هذه الدول..خاصة مع الأصدقاء هنا و هناك..
نعم انتقلت منذ فترة طويلة للعمل بالخليج بعد ان كنت مستقرا (الى حد كبير) في مصر
و ذلك ان طموحي اكبر من ان يمكن تحقيقه..و هذا ما اكتشفه حاليا تدريجيا  ..


----------



## Abo Fares (5 ديسمبر 2008)

> الاحترام الكامل و التقدير لك و لكل اعضاء المنتدى الرائع..
> نعم انا اكسل واحد في البيت


أهلاً أخي أيمن.. أنا أمزح فقط، أظنك تعلم ذلك 




> لم افهم من؟ لكن ارى ان المسؤولية مشتركة للجميع..


بالنسبة لهذه النقطة، فقصدت الزوجات 
يعني يلي كنا نشوفها بالمسلسلات (قبلانة عيش معك عالخبزة والزيتونة) بتخلص مع نهاية المسلسل ههههههه




> و تحياتي العطرة لك اخي ابو الحلول..
> صراحة اعتقد ان حالي مختلف قليلا..فانا فعليا لا أحس بالتغرب في هذه الدول..خاصة مع الأصدقاء هنا و هناك..
> نعم انتقلت منذ فترة طويلة للعمل بالخليج بعد ان كنت مستقرا (الى حد كبير) في مصر
> و ذلك ان طموحي اكبر من ان يمكن تحقيقه..و هذا ما اكتشفه حاليا تدريجيا  .


نعم أفهمك تماماً أخي أيمن، وأحييك لذلك، وأتمنى لك التوفيق دائماً.. 

تقبل تحيــــــــاتي..


----------



## Ayman (10 ديسمبر 2008)

Ayman قال:


> ..اذكر هنا برنامج للشيخ الجليل علي طنطاوي رحمه الله ..و كنا جميعا نشاهده ساعة الافطار على الهواء ..كانت بعنوان "الحياة الذكريات" بالمناسبة تمت اعادة هذه الحلفة منذ سنة على قناة المجد و سجلتها على جهازي في مصر ربما أشيرها قريباا .



أرفقت الملف المعني بالمشاركة..أرجو مشاهدته لما فيه من عظة ارتجالية رهيبة
ربما تدمع عينك كما حدث معنا..
http://www.4shared.com/file/75286950/2372de17/Majd__13-10-05_17-30-55_.html
رحم الله الشيخ العلامة و أسكنه فسيح جناته


----------



## Abo Fares (10 ديسمبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> أرفقت الملف المعني بالمشاركة..أرجو مشاهدته لما فيه من عظة ارتجالية رهيبة
> ربما تدمع عينك كما حدث معنا..
> http://www.4shared.com/file/75286950/2372de17/majd__13-10-05_17-30-55_.html
> رحم الله الشيخ العلامة و أسكنه فسيح جناته


 
أهلاً أخي أيمن.. 
شكراً جزيلاً على هذا المقطع الرائع للشيخ الرائع علي الطنطاوي رحمه الله.. 

حقيقةً لم أكن أدري بوجود برامج مصورة للشيخ علي الطنطاوي، فقد سمعت دروسه عبر شرائط التسجيل المسموعة فقط.. 
بارك الله بك.. ورحم الشيخ علي الطنطاوي، وبارك لنا في علمائنا أجمعين..


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (10 ديسمبر 2008)

اللهمك آمين..................


----------



## Ayman (10 ديسمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أخي أيمن..
> شكراً جزيلاً على هذا المقطع الرائع للشيخ الرائع علي الطنطاوي رحمه الله..
> 
> حقيقةً لم أكن أدري بوجود برامج مصورة للشيخ علي الطنطاوي، فقد سمعت دروسه عبر شرائط التسجيل المسموعة فقط..
> بارك الله بك.. ورحم الشيخ علي الطنطاوي، وبارك لنا في علمائنا أجمعين..




كيفك اخي ابو الحلول؟
في الحقيقة كان للشيخ علي طنطاوي برنامجين على ما أذكر بالقناة الأولى السعودية -الأول كان برنامج فتاوى..و كانت فتاوى ثقيلة لكن الشيخ كان بشوشا بسيطا و يرد بمرح الشباب.أذكر انه كان شهيرا بالكلام خارج السؤال المطلوب و الاسترسال في موضوعات عدة و في احد البرامج كان على الهواء و استرسل في الكلام فقام احد الاخوة بالاستديو بتنبيهه(كالعادة) من خلف الكاميرا فقال بلهجته المحبوبة: انت ياللي بتتحرك بالظلام؟ تعا هني قول شو تبي؟ 
و المقطع المسجل من البرنامج الرمضاني على مائدة الافطار و كان يتكلم فيه حتى الافطار و يفطر معنا على تميرات...
له مؤلفات و كتب عدة منها أدبية فقد كان يكتب القصص و الشعر....
وفاته افقدت الأمة الاسلامية الكثير..

رحمه الله ,,,,,


----------



## Abo Fares (18 ديسمبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> كيفك اخي ابو الحلول؟
> في الحقيقة كان للشيخ علي طنطاوي برنامجين على ما أذكر بالقناة الأولى السعودية -الأول كان برنامج فتاوى..و كانت فتاوى ثقيلة لكن الشيخ كان بشوشا بسيطا و يرد بمرح الشباب.أذكر انه كان شهيرا بالكلام خارج السؤال المطلوب و الاسترسال في موضوعات عدة و في احد البرامج كان على الهواء و استرسل في الكلام فقام احد الاخوة بالاستديو بتنبيهه(كالعادة) من خلف الكاميرا فقال بلهجته المحبوبة: انت ياللي بتتحرك بالظلام؟ تعا هني قول شو تبي؟
> و المقطع المسجل من البرنامج الرمضاني على مائدة الافطار و كان يتكلم فيه حتى الافطار و يفطر معنا على تميرات...
> له مؤلفات و كتب عدة منها أدبية فقد كان يكتب القصص و الشعر....
> ...


 
أهلاً أخي أيمن.. بارك الله فيك.. 

نعم يبدو أني خسرت تلك الدروس المصورة للشيخ المحبوب رحمه الله، وبارك لنا فيمن تبقى من علمائنا الأجلاء.. 

تقبل تحيـــــــــاتي..


----------



## Abo Fares (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله أخي العزيز م. أيمن*
*
شخصية ناجحة من عدة نواحي وبعدة اختصاصات أهمها التوفيق بين النواحي الدينية والدنيوية والحمدلله*
*أسأل الله عز وجل لنا ولك سعادة الدارين وكفاية همها.. اللهم آمين..

جزاك الله خيراً أخي أيمن على سعة صدرك 
وتقبل مني فائق التحية والتقدير 

*​


----------



## Abo Fares (18 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

في ظل الغياب المؤقت للأخ المشرف سامر، أتجرأ بعض الشيء لأستضيق بدوري الآن أستاذاً جديداً معنا في قسم الهندسة المدنية.. وهو المهندس القدير زعيم الاسكندرية..


*فلنبدأ الآن مع المهندس القدير زعيم الاسكندرية*​ 
*نفس الاسئلة تقريباً الموجهة إلى الأساتذة الكرام الله يعينك علينا....*​ 
*الاسئله عامه جدا اخي الفاضل لك حريه الاجابه على ما شئت وترك ماشئت *​ 
*بسم الله نبدا*​ 

*1- ما هي هوايات المهندس زعيم الاسكندرية؟*
*- ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس زعيم الاسكندرية ؟؟*
*- ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس زعيم الاسكندرية للانترنت يوميا ؟؟وهل يؤثر استخدام الانترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية ؟؟*​ 
*2- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟*
*وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟*​ 
*3-ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟*
*وما هي اثقلها ؟؟*​ 
*4- ما هو مشروعك تخرجك ؟ هل من موقف معين حدث اثناء المناقشه تود ان تسرده لنا ؟؟*​ 

*5- بحكم عملك الآن في مكة المكرمة، فهل ستصبح زعيم المهندسين في مكة، أم ستبقى زعيم الاسكندرية؟؟*​ 
*6-للهندسة المدنية اقسام عديده - ما هو اكثر قسم تعاملت معه بالحياه العمليه ؟؟هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنى ان تعمل به لكن لم توافيك الفرصه ؟؟ما هو ؟؟*​ 
*7- برايك : هل يوجد مشروع مثالي -تصميم مثالي - تنفيذ المخططات على الواقع 100% بدون تغيرات فنية- بدون تاخير جدول زمني- بدون مشاكل دفعات ؟؟ وهل يمكن تحقيق ذلك ؟؟*​ 
*8- برايك : ان يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاما ام من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟*​ 
*9-ما هي نصاحئك *
*1- لدارسي الهندسة المدنية*
*2 -للمهندسين اقل من 10 سنوات خبرة*
*3 - للمهندسين اكثر من 10 سنوات خبرة *​ 
*10- ماهي نظرة المهندس زعيم الاسكندرية لكل من *​ 
*الهندسة القيمية *
*التحكيم الهندسي *​ 
*وهل من الممكن انجاز اي مشروع دون التطرق لهذه التخصصات ؟*​ 
*11- عندما يقوم المهندس زعيم الاسكندرية بعمل مقابله مع مهندس متقدم لوظيفة *
*ما هي الاساسيات التي على ضوئها يحدد القبول او الرفض لهذا المهندس ؟؟ وماهي الاسئله التي يستخدمها المهندس زعيم الاسكندرية لتقييم المهندس المتقدم لطلب الوظيفة ..؟؟*​ 

*12-برايك هل يجب ان يكون مدير المشروع الهندسي مهندسا مدنيا ...؟؟ وما هي الامور التي يجب توفرها بمدير المشروع الناجح ؟؟....*​ 
*13-اخر سؤال :- *
*من خلال خبرتك الطويله بالعلوم الهندسية - هل تجد تحديث الكودات ما بين كل فترة وفترة امرا مجزيا او مفيدا ام انه يسبب مشاكل للمهندسين ؟؟*
*فمثلا حتى الان تجد العديد من المهندسين يستخدمون Ubc97 وعمره 11 عاما*
*وصدر العديد من النسخ المحدثة للaci و Ibc خلال نفس الفترة ....*​ 

*(يمكن لاي احد من الاعضاء المشاركة بطرح الاسئله العامة ........ )*​ 
*مع تحيـــــــــــاتي*​


----------



## eng_abdelzahr (18 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع وان شاء الله نستفاد من خبرات مهندسينا الكبار


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (19 ديسمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> في ظل الغياب المؤقت للأخ المشرف سامر، أتجرأ بعض الشيء لأستضيق بدوري الآن أستاذاً جديداً معنا في قسم الهندسة المدنية.. وهو المهندس القدير زعيم الاسكندرية..
> *فلنبدأ الآن مع المهندس القدير زعيم الاسكندرية*​
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخى ابو الحلول
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخوانى اعضاء هذا الملتقى 
حقيقة لقد وضعنى اخى ابو الحلول فى موضع شرف لا استحقه ولم اسعى اليه - فهذا الباب هو لأساتذتنا الكرام وانا لست واحدا منهم - ولكن على اى حال اصبروا على البلاء عسى الله ان يفرج همكم ويعوضكم خيرا
بداية فان لقبى فى هذا المنتدى ( زعيم الاسكندرية ) قد ازعج كثيرا من الأخوة الزملاء ووضح ذلك من خلال بعض المشاركات المحتوية على نقد لهذا الأسم - واحب ان اوضح اننى اردت الاشتراك فى المنتدى وكلما وضعت اسما تم رفضه وكان هنا احد زملائى فى مشروع الأبراج السكنية للحجاج بمنى ينادينى دائما ( يا زعيم ) فأضفت اليها كلمة الاسكندرية مدينتى الجميلة وفوجئت ان الاسم قد تم قبوله على الرغم من انه ليس له اى مدلول على شخصيتى الحقيقية هذا كل ما فى الأمر
وابدأ باسم الله الاجابة على اسئلة اللقاء راجيا من الله ان لا يكون فيها شيئا خلاف الواقع او اظهر امامكم بصورة غير التى انا عليها ( والله يعلم ما فى انفسكم فاحذروه )


ليس لى هواية بعينها وانما كنت اجيد فنونا كثيرة منها ( كرة القدم - العزف على البيانو - القراءة - تنس الطاولة - الشطرنج ) ثم تركت منها كل ما هو مخالف للشرع واكتفيت بالقراءة والقراءة والقراءة حتى قرأت التلمود و الانجيل والبيروسترويكا - هذا كان حتى التخرج من الجامعة ثم انشغلت مثل كثير من جيلى بلقمة العيش وهو ما اثر كثيرا على قراءاتى
وعن البرامج التى اتعامل معها بفضل الله حدث ولا حرج فانا اجيد Land وعملت به شغل كويس جدا فى منى - كما اجيد بروكون - ميداس - ستاد - ساب - ايتاب - سيف - بالاضافى الى برامج ميكروسوفت وبعض البرامج المساعدة مثل برامج الصور وعمل العروض 
واما عن معدل استهلاك الانترنت ( فمنه لله ابو الحلول ومنتداه الهندسى ) فانا لم اكن فى يوم من الأيام اهوى تصفح النت حتى اشتركت فى هذا الملتقى ولعل الكثير لا حظ عدم خبرتى بالتصفح وعدم اجادة ادوات البحث والتنزيل وخلافه
والنت لم يؤثر على علاقاتى الاجتماعية فى شيء انا فقط فى الفترة الأخيرة كنت مشغولا بانهاء اوراق شركتى الجديدة فكان عندى المتسع من الوقت للتصفح وبعد ايام قلائل ستجدون مشاركاتى قلت الى حد كبير بسبب الأشغال و الأعباء الجديدة

2 - سبب اختيارى لقسم الهندسة المدنية يرجع الى رغبة تكونت عندى وانا فى العاشرة من عمرى ان اكون مهندسا وكانت الهندسة فى مخيلتى وانا صغير محصورة فيمن يبنى البيوت وكبرت هذه الرغبة وكبرت معها والتحقت بكلية الهندسة ولم ارضى عن قسم مدنى بديلا - ولكن لو عادت بى الأيام فلن ادخل كلية الهندسة من اصله فهى ( مهنة البحث عن المتاعب )
3- اكثر الكورسات متعة ايام الدراسة هو ما يتعلق بالهندسة الانشائية عموما وخاصة steel وقد يكون ذلك راجعا الى من يدرس المادة عموما اضافة الى ميولك الشخصية
اما ابغض المواد الى نفسى قكانت عدة مواد ( الهندسة الوصفية - الجيومترى وهو علم دراسة المتجهات - هندسة النقل والمرور )
4- مشروع التخرج ستتعجب لو قلت لك ان مشروع تخرجى هو ( هندسة السكك الحديدية ) وقد دخلته مضطرا فقد تاخرت فى تسجيل اسمى فى المشاريع الأخرى حتى وجدت انها قد استكفت بعدد معين فقلت ادخل مشروع طرق فوجدته هو الآخر قد استكفى وحولتنى ادارة الكلية الى مشروع هندسة السكك الحديدية حصلت فيه على درجة امتياز وترتيب ثالث فى المشروع وتقدير عام جيد - وعلى فكرة انا من الناس التى لا تجيد الاجابة فى الامتحانات على الرغم من معرفتى بكل الأسئلة الموجودة فى الورقة 
والموقف الطريف الذى او ان ارويه عندما دخلت لمناقشة المشروع وكان رئيس اللجنة هو الأستاذ الدكتور حسن حميدة رحمه الله ومكثت فى المناقشة ساعة ونصف فى حين كان كل طالب يمكث ما بين 5 - 10 دقائق على الأكثر وناقشنى الدكتور حسن فى كل شيء الا المشروع اتعرف فيم ناقشنى ؟؟؟؟ فى كتاب ( فى ظلال القرآن ) للشيخ سيد قطب رحمه الله وقد قصد هذه المناقشة بعد ان راى المشروع المقدم منى على درجة عالية من الاتقان وكان يحسبنى وقتها من اصحاب الفكر التكفيرى الذى كان منتشرا فى ذلك الوقت
5 - انا يا عم لست زعيما من اصله لا للأسكندرية ولا لغيرها وخاصة مكة فان فيها مهندسين عرب من مختلف الجنسيات لن يتكرروا فى تاريخ مكة مرة اخرى ولو كانت شروط الملتقى تسمح لذكرت اسماءهم وجنسياتهم تعظيما لقدرهم وعلمهم ولما قدموه لهذه البقعة المقدسة
6- اذا كنت تقصد خلال فترة عملى بمكة المكرمة فاكثر تخصص تعاملت معه هو الطرق وتصريف السيول ثم الانشاءات - واذا كنت تقصد خلال فترة عملى بمص فانا لا زلت على قيد العمل بوزارة الأسغال العامة المصرية وانا فيها بدرجة مدير اعمال ومارست كل التخصصات ما عدا ما هو متعلق بالصرف الصحى والتخصص الذى اتمنى ان اعمل به هندسة المطارات وكذلك الكبارى المعدنية الثقيلة
7 - لا يوجد ما تحدثت عنه ولن يوجد طالما تعمل فى المنطقة العربية
8 - خبرة واحدة تتكرر 15 عام لا بد ان يكون صاحبها ذو تخصص نادر كمن يعمل مثلا فى الحفر النفقى او فى الكبارى المعلقة او المنشآت العائمة وهذا النموذج صعب تواجده او طلبه فى المنطقة العربية - اما متطلبات السوق فهى ان يلم المهندس بمتطلبات عمله فى المكان الذى يعمل به - فانا مثلا كنت اعمل فى الهيئة العامة للأبنية التعليمية فكان لزاما على ان اعرف التشطيبات جيدا - ثم انتقلت للعمل بالادارة الهنسية لوزارة الأوقاف فكان لزاما على ان اعرف شروط بناء المساجد وملحقاتها ولما استقر بى الحال فى وزارة الأشغال اصبح لزام على ان اعرف التصميم والحسابات اليدوية واقرا واتعلم عن محطات الرفع بل اننى كنت اذهب الى الكلية اقابل اساتذتى او زملائى الذين سلكوا مسلك التدريس لأسألهم عما بدا لى - وعندما جئت الى مكة وجدت ان رصيد الخبرة عندى فد نفعنى بعد الله عز وجل فسايرت الأحداث هنا وبسرعة
9 - انا لست اهلا لأن اوجه نصائح فهذا متروك لأساتذتى ولكن توصيات


لدارسى الهندسة المدنية ( احتفظ بكل قصاصة ورق كتبتها فى المحاضرة - اعلم ان استاذك فى غنى عنك وانت لا غنى لك عنه فاحرص كل الحرص على التقاط كل ما يخرج منه من معلومات فان الزمن لا يعود الى الوراء - لا تدرس الهندسة المدنية لكى تجاوب فى الامتحان وتنجح آخر العام ولكن ادرسها لأنها ستكون عملك القادم ومصدر رزقك - استمتع بدراسة الهندسة المدنية فستجدها امامك فى كل نواحى الحياة
للمهندسين خبرة اقل من عشر سنوات - لا تنظر الى زميل اقدم منك على انه موديل قديم فاكبر منك بيوم يعرف عنك بسنة - ولا تستنكف عن السؤال
للمهندسين خبرة اكثر من عشر سنوات - لا تقف محلك سر ولا تقل فات الوقت للتعلم مرة اخرى فالتطور سنة الحياة - والا ستجد نفسك فى عزلة فنية ولن تجد لك سعرا فى سوق المهندسين
10 - هذا السؤال لا علم لى به
11 - المرات القليلة التى عملت فيها مقابلات لم اتطرق للسؤال عن مواضيع هندسية لعلمى التام ان كل شيء ياتى بالتعلم وعند المقابلة تكون داخلى رغبة فى مساعدة المهندس الذى يريد العمل لذلك اتركه يتحدث عن نفسه ومن خلال كلامه استطيع الحكم عليه - الا اذ وجدت ذلك الشخص يستعرض عضلاته او يحاول احراجى وخاصة اذا كان حديث التخرج فهو ينظر اليك انك موديل قديم فعند ذلك لا مفر من ان استعرض عضلاتى انا الاخر والباقى معروف
12 - لا بد ان يكون مدير المشروع مهندسا مدنيا ودعك من اى احد يقول لك غير ذلك ليس تعصبا للهندسة المدنية ولكن هذا هو الواقع ولابد ان تتوفر فى مدير المشروع عدة صفات


( العدل ) فلا يلقى باخطاءه او اخطاء القسم المدنى على الأقسام الأخرى
( العلم ) ان يكون ذا علم وفير فى تخصصه وهذا سيكسبه قوة الشخصية واحترام الاخرين له
( موافقة القول للفعل ) فلا يامر من تحته بامور هو يفعل غيرها
( عدم التسرع فى اتخاذ القرار ) وخاصة اذا كان القرار متعلقا باستمرار او عدم استمرار اشخاص بالمشروع
تقديم مصلحة العمل على المصلحة الشخصية
اشعار الآخرين انهم شركاء فى منظومة العمل وليسوا متلقين للأوامر
13 - أمر تحديث الأكواد ليس بالأمر المزعج اذا اخذناه بمنظور انه تحديث مثل نظام تشغيل الحاسب الآلى فالتحديث هو للأفضل وليست اخطاء تصحح

واخيرا اشكركم شكرا جزيلا على اتاحة الفرصة لى بالمشاركة - واشكرك اخى ابو الحلول على مجملاتك التى زادت علينا و لانعلم كيف ومتى نردها 
ولكم خالص التحية ووافر الاحترام


----------



## Abo Fares (20 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم.. 

بارك الله بك م. زعيم الاسكندرية، ما شاء الله، أول إجابة بأسرع وقت على جميع الأسئلة، ولكني مازلت أعتقد انك استخدمت فيها ذكاءك للإجابة على كافة الأسئلة بشمولية تامة غامضة تخبئ ورائها العديد من الأمور 

أما عن جملتك:


> ( فمنه لله ابو الحلول ومنتداه الهندسى )


فهو ليس منتداي، وأنا متلي متلكن الله وكيلك.. فقط تسلمت مهاماً إضافية عند قبولي مشاركة الأخوة المشرفين في القسم..

وتقبل تحيــــــــــاتي..


----------



## إسلام علي (20 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً م "؟؟؟" ما قلت إسمك إيه 
ربنا يكثر من أمثالك
وهنيالك العمل في مكة
دعواتك 
وأنا مش قدك يا عم  مش هعرف أسألك أي سؤال محرج


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (20 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا م زعيم الاسكندرية على الاجوبة الوافية الدالة على الخبرة الطويلة فى مجال الهندسة المدنية ولكن لابأس من بعض الاسئلة للفائدة وللتعلم من خبراتكم ولتعم الفائدة الجميع .

1/ ذكرت فى اجابتك اتقانك لبعض البرامج المذكورة, ولكن اى البرامج تتقنه اكثر؟ واية برنامج افادك كثيرا فى مجال عملك؟

2/ وبحكم خبراتك فى تنفيذ المشاريع الكبيرة ما المطلوب اتقانه من مهندسى التنفيذ هل اجادة الاجهزة المساحية؟ او معرفة قوانين التصميم ؟ام ماذا؟ وما الفرق بين مهندس التنفيذ والفرمان المتطور؟
واخيرا اى نصائح منك لمهندسى التنفيذ.
وتقبل شكرى وتقديرى


----------



## سولارلونر (20 ديسمبر 2008)

هل من الممكن ان اسال الاستاذ رزاق حياوي كيف يتم حساب توسيعات الطريق وماهي Aashtoجداول وكيف استخدمها؟


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (21 ديسمبر 2008)

ياسر عبدالله محمد قال:


> شكرا م زعيم الاسكندرية على الاجوبة الوافية الدالة على الخبرة الطويلة فى مجال الهندسة المدنية ولكن لابأس من بعض الاسئلة للفائدة وللتعلم من خبراتكم ولتعم الفائدة الجميع .
> 
> 1/ ذكرت فى اجابتك اتقانك لبعض البرامج المذكورة, ولكن اى البرامج تتقنه اكثر؟ واية برنامج افادك كثيرا فى مجال عملك؟
> 
> ...


اولا اشكركم على الاهتمام واعتذر عن التاخير فى الرد لأنى لم لنتبه للمشاركة اضافة الى وجود بعض المشاركات التى عليها علامات استفهام وجدل اخذت من وقتى الكثير خلال اليومين الماضيين واكرر اعتذارى 
بخصوص سؤال حضرتك عن اكثر البرامج التى اتقنها والحقيقة اننى بفضل الله اتقنها بدرجة واحدة وانها لنعمة كبيرة من الله ان تتقن مجموعة من البرامج توظفها جميعا فى وقت واحد فى مشروع واحد وقد حدث هذا معى تماما فى مشروع ابراج الحجاج بمشعر منى فقد كنت مديرا للمكتب الفنى للمشروع قبل ان اكون مديرا للمشروع وكان مطلوبا منى الكثير من التصميمات وحتى لا اطيل عليك استخدمت ما يلى 


صممت خزان علوى سعة 7200 م3 باستخدام ستاد برو
صممت الجدران الساندة باستخدام بروكون
صممت الهيكل الحديدى لأعمال الواجهات باستخدام ساب
صممت شبكة الطرق الداخلية للمشروع باستخدام لاند
اعادة تصميم السقف الأخير لمجموعة الأبراج باستخدام ساب لأن المذكرة الحسابية للمشروع كانت باستخدام الساب من مكتب بالقاهرة
 ثم كان لى عملى الخارجى وصممت مجموعة من الأبراج باستخدام ايتاب - الخلاصة ان كل شيء جديد تتعلمه لابد ان ياتى الوقت الذى تحتاجه فيه 
ودائما اذا نظرت الى البرامج نظرة المنفعة المادية فستجد نفسك مضطرا الى التعلم - فان وضع العمل هنا يختلف لا احد يعتمد على راتبه ومعظم المهندسين لهم اشغالهم الخاصة فقد تعرض عليك شغلانة وانت تجيد البرنامج المطلوب لها تنفذها فى يومين او ثلاثة تجد انك حصلت مثل راتبك

اما عن المطلوب من مهندس التنفيذ هو الفهم التام للرسومات التنفيذية واستيعابها جدا جدا جدا ومعرفة علاقات الرسومات ببعضها والتنسيق بين الفروع المختلفة ( مدنى - معمارى - اليكتروميكانيك ) أما ما ذكرت فكل ما ذكرته ليس عمل مهندس التنفيذ وانما عمل الآخرين او المعاونين لمهندس التنفيذ وان كان لزاما عليه ان يلم بكل ما ذكرت 
فمثلا خطأ المساح لن يمكنك تعديله هل معنى ذلك ان أمسك الجهاز وارفع بنفسى ؟؟؟؟ لا ولكن اطلب من المساح ان يقدم لك العمل بطريقة عكسية ان يرفع ما تم تنزيله بالطبيعة ثم تقوم بادخال ذلك على برنامج اللاند لتعرف هل المساح اخطا ام انه يستغفلك هذه واحدة
الثانية لابد ان تعلم وتلم تماما بقوانين التصميم حتى ولو لم تستعملها فقد تجد فى الرسومات التنفيذية شيئا ( غير مهضوم ) كأن تجد كمرة مثلا قطاعها لا يتناسب مع توزيع الأحمال الواقع عليها عندها لا بد ان تراجع المصمم والسؤال على اى شيء سوف تراجعه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ اذا لم تكن مساويا له فى المعلومات فسوف يحدث احد امرين


اما ان يتعجرف عليك ( لأن هذه عادتنا نحن العرب لا نتقبل النقد بسهولة ) ويستهين بك وقد يقنعك باشياء خاطئة
او يقول لك ارسل ملاحظاتك فى خطاب لندرسها فان كان لئيما فسوف يرسل لك ردا يكون سببا فى استبعادك من المشروع وان كان غير ذلك فسوف يرسل الخطاب باسلوب يمنعك من النقاش معه مرة اخرى
ولا يزال الوسط الهندسى هنا فى مكة يتحدث عن مشروع ابراج منى وما حدث فيه من طرفى - فقد قدمت احدى الشركات العريقة هنا فى المملكة دراستها لتوريد وتركيب الهيكل الحديدى للواجهات الذى سيحمل فى النهاية قطع من الجرانيت سمك 3 سم مقاس 90 سم * 90 سم وزنها يزيد على 80 كجم تخيلوا معى ان هذه القطعة تسقد على راس احد الحجاج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الامر ليس فيه هزار سيتدخل الملك شخصيا والباقى تعرفونه
المهم راجعت الدراسة والحسابات المقدمة فوجدت انه لا بد من ايقاف العمل ومتبقى على الحج 40 يوما فطلبت ايقاف العمل - اتهمت فى البداية بالجنون ثم بالترحيل خراج البلاد ثم اقل شىء استبعاد من مشاريع المشاعر - ماذا تفعل لو كنت مكانى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الأمر وصل لنائب الأمير ثم وصل الى الأمير ( وزير الأشغال) قلنا مرحبا وهذه رخصة الاقامة ومستعد للمغادرة لكن لن انفذ شيئا خاطئا - وشكلوا لجنة ضمت علية القوم واستدعونى انا والمدير الفنى لهذه الشركة وجلسنا امام الكمبيوتر وكان يستخدم برنامج اكسل فى التصميم قام هو ببرمجته وتم اجراء الحسابات اما اللجنة ليعطى البرنامج ( unsafe) باللون الأحمر لتخسر الشركة بسبب هذا الخطأ 1.6 مليون ريال
آسف للاطالة ولكن المغزى من ذلك لو لم يكرمنى الله بالعلم بالتصميم كنا رحنا فى داهية كلنا وكنت اكلمكم الآن من السجن
ام عن الجزئية الأخيرة وما هو الفارق بين مهندس التنفيذ والفورمان المتطور هو نفس الفارق بين حروف كلمة مهندس وكلمة فورمان 
واى محاولات لترويج هذه الخزعبلات انما هى للحط من قدر المهندس واذكر هنا خطبة حضرتها فى الحرم للشيخ ( سعود الشريم ) حفظه الله فكان مما قال ( لن تستقيم الأمور فى بلاد المسلمين طالما سميت الأشياء بغير مسمياتها فسمى الرويبضة بالعالم وسمى الحلاق بالطبيب وسمى السائق بالمهندس )
فهذا كله تسمية المسميات بغير اسمها ويحدث ذلك فى المنطقة العربية فقط
اما عن النصائح فقد قلت سابقا اننى لست فى موضع توجيه النصيحة ولكنها فقط توصيات تجمعت خلال 20 سنة عمل متواصل


لا تنظر كم تتقاضى ولكن انظر الى قيمة العمل الذى تؤديه
اعلم انك تحمل لقب غالى على النفس ( م هـ ن د س ) فلا تضيعه ولا تبيع نفسك بالرخيص ولا تستبدل الذى هو أدنى بالذى هو خير
اعلم وتيقن ان الرزق بيد الله ولو كان بالقوة ما اكل العصفور شيئا مع النسر
لا تمل من القراءة والبحث فكل يوم يمر عليك تزداد فيه خبرة ستعلم قيمته عندما تكون الكلمة للخبرة لا للمجهود العضلى
دقق جيدا فيما تستلمه من الرسومات ولا تكن كالببغاء
واخيرا وصية الله للأولين والآخرين ( ان اتقوا الله )
ومرة ثانية منه لله ابو الحلول ومنتداه الهندسى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شاكرا لكم صبركم على هذه المشاركة المملة:9:
ولكم تحياتى


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (21 ديسمبر 2008)

ياسر عبدالله محمد قال:


> شكرا م زعيم الاسكندرية على الاجوبة الوافية الدالة على الخبرة الطويلة فى مجال الهندسة المدنية ولكن لابأس من بعض الاسئلة للفائدة وللتعلم من خبراتكم ولتعم الفائدة الجميع .
> 
> 1/ ذكرت فى اجابتك اتقانك لبعض البرامج المذكورة, ولكن اى البرامج تتقنه اكثر؟ واية برنامج افادك كثيرا فى مجال عملك؟
> 
> ...


اولا اشكركم على الاهتمام واعتذر عن التاخير فى الرد لأنى لم لنتبه للمشاركة اضافة الى وجود بعض المشاركات التى عليها علامات استفهام وجدل اخذت من وقتى الكثير خلال اليومين الماضيين واكرر اعتذارى 
بخصوص سؤال حضرتك عن اكثر البرامج التى اتقنها والحقيقة اننى بفضل الله اتقنها بدرجة واحدة وانها لنعمة كبيرة من الله ان تتقن مجموعة من البرامج توظفها جميعا فى وقت واحد فى مشروع واحد وقد حدث هذا معى تماما فى مشروع ابراج الحجاج بمشعر منى فقد كنت مديرا للمكتب الفنى للمشروع قبل ان اكون مديرا للمشروع وكان مطلوبا منى الكثير من التصميمات وحتى لا اطيل عليك استخدمت ما يلى 


صممت خزان علوى سعة 7200 م3 باستخدام ستاد برو
صممت الجدران الساندة باستخدام بروكون
صممت الهيكل الحديدى لأعمال الواجهات باستخدام ساب
صممت شبكة الطرق الداخلية للمشروع باستخدام لاند
اعادة تصميم السقف الأخير لمجموعة الأبراج باستخدام ساب لأن المذكرة الحسابية للمشروع كانت باستخدام الساب من مكتب بالقاهرة
 ثم كان لى عملى الخارجى وصممت مجموعة من الأبراج باستخدام ايتاب - الخلاصة ان كل شيء جديد تتعلمه لابد ان ياتى الوقت الذى تحتاجه فيه 
ودائما اذا نظرت الى البرامج نظرة المنفعة المادية فستجد نفسك مضطرا الى التعلم - فان وضع العمل هنا يختلف لا احد يعتمد على راتبه ومعظم المهندسين لهم اشغالهم الخاصة فقد تعرض عليك شغلانة وانت تجيد البرنامج المطلوب لها تنفذها فى يومين او ثلاثة تجد انك حصلت مثل راتبك

اما عن المطلوب من مهندس التنفيذ هو الفهم التام للرسومات التنفيذية واستيعابها جدا جدا جدا ومعرفة علاقات الرسومات ببعضها والتنسيق بين الفروع المختلفة ( مدنى - معمارى - اليكتروميكانيك ) أما ما ذكرت فكل ما ذكرته ليس عمل مهندس التنفيذ وانما عمل الآخرين او المعاونين لمهندس التنفيذ وان كان لزاما عليه ان يلم بكل ما ذكرت 
فمثلا خطأ المساح لن يمكنك تعديله هل معنى ذلك ان أمسك الجهاز وارفع بنفسى ؟؟؟؟ لا ولكن اطلب من المساح ان يقدم لك العمل بطريقة عكسية ان يرفع ما تم تنزيله بالطبيعة ثم تقوم بادخال ذلك على برنامج اللاند لتعرف هل المساح اخطا ام انه يستغفلك هذه واحدة
الثانية لابد ان تعلم وتلم تماما بقوانين التصميم حتى ولو لم تستعملها فقد تجد فى الرسومات التنفيذية شيئا ( غير مهضوم ) كأن تجد كمرة مثلا قطاعها لا يتناسب مع توزيع الأحمال الواقع عليها عندها لا بد ان تراجع المصمم والسؤال على اى شيء سوف تراجعه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ اذا لم تكن مساويا له فى المعلومات فسوف يحدث احد امرين


اما ان يتعجرف عليك ( لأن هذه عادتنا نحن العرب لا نتقبل النقد بسهولة ) ويستهين بك وقد يقنعك باشياء خاطئة
او يقول لك ارسل ملاحظاتك فى خطاب لندرسها فان كان لئيما فسوف يرسل لك ردا يكون سببا فى استبعادك من المشروع وان كان غير ذلك فسوف يرسل الخطاب باسلوب يمنعك من النقاش معه مرة اخرى
ولا يزال الوسط الهندسى هنا فى مكة يتحدث عن مشروع ابراج منى وما حدث فيه من طرفى - فقد قدمت احدى الشركات العريقة هنا فى المملكة دراستها لتوريد وتركيب الهيكل الحديدى للواجهات الذى سيحمل فى النهاية قطع من الجرانيت سمك 3 سم مقاس 90 سم * 90 سم وزنها يزيد على 80 كجم تخيلوا معى ان هذه القطعة تسقد على راس احد الحجاج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الامر ليس فيه هزار سيتدخل الملك شخصيا والباقى تعرفونه
المهم راجعت الدراسة والحسابات المقدمة فوجدت انه لا بد من ايقاف العمل ومتبقى على الحج 40 يوما فطلبت ايقاف العمل - اتهمت فى البداية بالجنون ثم بالترحيل خراج البلاد ثم اقل شىء استبعاد من مشاريع المشاعر - ماذا تفعل لو كنت مكانى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الأمر وصل لنائب الأمير ثم وصل الى الأمير ( وزير الأشغال) قلنا مرحبا وهذه رخصة الاقامة ومستعد للمغادرة لكن لن انفذ شيئا خاطئا - وشكلوا لجنة ضمت علية القوم واستدعونى انا والمدير الفنى لهذه الشركة وجلسنا امام الكمبيوتر وكان يستخدم برنامج اكسل فى التصميم قام هو ببرمجته وتم اجراء الحسابات اما اللجنة ليعطى البرنامج ( unsafe) باللون الأحمر لتخسر الشركة بسبب هذا الخطأ 1.6 مليون ريال
آسف للاطالة ولكن المغزى من ذلك لو لم يكرمنى الله بالعلم بالتصميم كنا رحنا فى داهية كلنا وكنت اكلمكم الآن من السجن
ام عن الجزئية الأخيرة وما هو الفارق بين مهندس التنفيذ والفورمان المتطور هو نفس الفارق بين حروف كلمة مهندس وكلمة فورمان 
واى محاولات لترويج هذه الخزعبلات انما هى للحط من قدر المهندس واذكر هنا خطبة حضرتها فى الحرم للشيخ ( سعود الشريم ) حفظه الله فكان مما قال ( لن تستقيم الأمور فى بلاد المسلمين طالما سميت الأشياء بغير مسمياتها فسمى الرويبضة بالعالم وسمى الحلاق بالطبيب وسمى السائق بالمهندس )
فهذا كله تسمية المسميات بغير اسمها ويحدث ذلك فى المنطقة العربية فقط
اما عن النصائح فقد قلت سابقا اننى لست فى موضع توجيه النصيحة ولكنها فقط توصيات تجمعت خلال 20 سنة عمل متواصل


لا تنظر كم تتقاضى ولكن انظر الى قيمة العمل الذى تؤديه
اعلم انك تحمل لقب غالى على النفس ( م هـ ن د س ) فلا تضيعه ولا تبيع نفسك بالرخيص ولا تستبدل الذى هو أدنى بالذى هو خير
اعلم وتيقن ان الرزق بيد الله ولو كان بالقوة ما اكل العصفور شيئا مع النسر
لا تمل من القراءة والبحث فكل يوم يمر عليك تزداد فيه خبرة ستعلم قيمته عندما تكون الكلمة للخبرة لا للمجهود العضلى
دقق جيدا فيما تستلمه من الرسومات ولا تكن كالببغاء
واخيرا وصية الله للأولين والآخرين ( ان اتقوا الله )
ومرة ثانية منه لله ابو الحلول ومنتداه الهندسى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شاكرا لكم صبركم على هذه المشاركة المملة:9:
ولكم تحياتى


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (21 ديسمبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً م "؟؟؟" ما قلت إسمك إيه
> ربنا يكثر من أمثالك
> وهنيالك العمل في مكة
> دعواتك
> وأنا مش قدك يا عم  مش هعرف أسألك أي سؤال محرج


موش انت اللى تقول كده ده تواضع منك اكثر من اللازم موش انت برضه ابن بشر السلفى صاحب مشاركة الأضاحى المسرورة بذبحها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:d
انت موش سهل ابدا واكيد حا يحصل بيننا خناقات لا سلكية
اسمى حتى الآن كما هو لحين اشعار آخر:5:


----------



## مهندسة رضى (21 ديسمبر 2008)

اهلا بيك مهندس (زعيم الاسكندريه )........

منور اللقاء ...........وبارك الله فيك والى مزيد من النجاح والتقدم والانجازات ..........

ممكن تكلمنا عن بداية تخرجك ؟ وقابلتك عقبات حديثى التخرج ولا كان الموضوع مختلف معاك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ما نصيحتك لاى مهندس يريد ان يتقن البرامج الهندسية ؟؟ وباى برنامج يبيدا فى تعلمه؟؟

وجزاك الله كل خير .... 

اتفق معك مشرفنا..... اللى منور المنتدى 



أبو الحلول قال:


> ولكني مازلت أعتقد انك استخدمت فيها ذكاءك للإجابة على كافة الأسئلة بشمولية تامة غامضة تخبئ ورائها العديد من الأمور
> ..


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 ديسمبر 2008)

هو زعيم الأسكندرية اللي في المصيدة اليومين دول
ماشي 
هسن سكاكيني وآجي


----------



## Ayman (21 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> [/list]
> ولا يزال الوسط الهندسى هنا فى مكة يتحدث عن مشروع ابراج منى وما حدث فيه من طرفى - فقد قدمت احدى الشركات العريقة هنا فى المملكة دراستها لتوريد وتركيب الهيكل الحديدى للواجهات الذى سيحمل فى النهاية قطع من الجرانيت سمك 3 سم مقاس 90 سم * 90 سم وزنها يزيد على 80 كجم تخيلوا معى ان هذه القطعة تسقد على راس احد الحجاج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الامر ليس فيه هزار سيتدخل الملك شخصيا والباقى تعرفونه
> المهم راجعت الدراسة والحسابات المقدمة فوجدت انه لا بد من ايقاف العمل ومتبقى على الحج 40 يوما فطلبت ايقاف العمل - اتهمت فى البداية بالجنون ثم بالترحيل خراج البلاد ثم اقل شىء استبعاد من مشاريع المشاعر - ماذا تفعل لو كنت مكانى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> الأمر وصل لنائب الأمير ثم وصل الى الأمير ( وزير الأشغال) قلنا مرحبا وهذه رخصة الاقامة ومستعد للمغادرة لكن لن انفذ شيئا خاطئا - وشكلوا لجنة ضمت علية القوم واستدعونى انا والمدير الفنى لهذه الشركة وجلسنا امام الكمبيوتر وكان يستخدم برنامج اكسل فى التصميم قام هو ببرمجته وتم اجراء الحسابات اما اللجنة ليعطى البرنامج ( Unsafe) باللون الأحمر لتخسر الشركة بسبب هذا الخطأ 1.6 مليون ريال
> ...



بارك الله فيك اخي الزعيم...
الذي لم تقله عن نفسك و لم تنصح به هو شئ مهم جدا: قوة الشخصية..فالمهندس الجيد لا بد ان يكون قوي الشخصية واثق من معلوماته ولا يتردد من الادلاء بدلوه و لو كان ذلك سيسبب له حرجا او ضررا..
جزاك الله خيرا فهذا الموقف ينبأنا عن شخصية نادرة الوجود في عصرنا هذا.
وهذه الوصايا الغالية..
ما زلنا نطلب المزيد من المواقف لنستفيد.



زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> ]ومرة ثانية منه لله ابو الحلول ومنتداه الهندسى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:d
> شاكرا لكم صبركم على هذه المشاركة المملة:9:
> ولكم تحياتى



المفروض ان لا يكون الزعيم متواضعا  :70:



زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> موش انت اللى تقول كده ده تواضع منك اكثر من اللازم موش انت برضه ابن بشر السلفى صاحب مشاركة الأضاحى المسرورة بذبحها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:d
> انت موش سهل ابدا واكيد حا يحصل بيننا خناقات لا سلكية
> اسمى حتى الآن كما هو لحين اشعار آخر


عرفت الاسم ...
فبما انك زعيم..يبقى اسمك ....................






جمال :67:


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*رجل المخابرات*



ayman قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي الزعيم...
> الذي لم تقله عن نفسك و لم تنصح به هو شئ مهم جدا: قوة الشخصية..فالمهندس الجيد لا بد ان يكون قوي الشخصية واثق من معلوماته ولا يتردد من الادلاء بدلوه و لو كان ذلك سيسبب له حرجا او ضررا..
> جزاك الله خيرا فهذا الموقف ينبأنا عن شخصية نادرة الوجود في عصرنا هذا.
> وهذه الوصايا الغالية..
> ...


انت تنفع رجل مخابرات وانت ضمن الستة الذين اعمل لهم الف حساب فى هذا الملتقى عموما ليس هذا هو اسمى :82: وان كنت احسدك على ذكائك فى الربط بين الاسم والكنية
ام عن قوة الشخصية المزعومة فقد قرأت كتابا فى تحليل شخصيات الزعماء انتهى التحليل الى تقسيم الزعماء الى نوعين 
نوع يصنع المواقف ونوع تصنعه المواقف وضربوا لذلك امثلة كان اشهرها ( هارى ترومان ) رئيس الولايات المتحدة الذى اعطى امر ضرب اليابان بالقنبلة الذرية فهذا من الذين صنعتهم المواقف لأنه كان اضعف الرؤساء الذين تعاقبوا على امريكا ولكن فرض عليه القرار من المخابرات الأمريكية ودخل التاريخ بهذا الموقف
والنوع الذى يصنع المواقف ضربوا له مثلا ( السادات ) صاحب اشهر شخصية جدلية فى التاريخ المعاصر صنع موقفا لا زال يثير الجدل حتى الآن 
والآن يا رجل المخابرات فى ضوء ما رويته لك انا من اى النوعين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:81:


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*مذبحة الزعيم*



إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> هو زعيم الأسكندرية اللي في المصيدة اليومين دول
> ماشي
> هسن سكاكيني وآجي


يا عم ابراهيم الحكاية موش ناقصة مش كفاية ابن بشر السلفى وابو سيف دى ها تبقى مذبحة بجد:2:


----------



## إسلام علي (21 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> موش انت اللى تقول كده ده تواضع منك اكثر من اللازم موش انت برضه ابن بشر السلفى صاحب مشاركة الأضاحى المسرورة بذبحها ؟:d
> انت موش سهل ابدا واكيد حا يحصل بيننا خناقات لا سلكية
> اسمى حتى الآن كما هو لحين اشعار آخر:5:


أيوة أنا ولازلت على رأيي :d
:5: بلاش أنا أنا أنيابي طويلة :7:
وصدق كان هيبقى لذيذ أوي لو كنت بتلكمنا من السجن بس قدر و لطف:68: نشكر المملكة لإفراجها عنك !
​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> يا عم ابراهيم الحكاية موش ناقصة مش كفاية ابن بشر السلفى وابو سيف دى ها تبقى مذبحة بجد:2:



لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا:2::2::2::2:
أصل انت ليك معذة خاصة خصوصا وإنك إسكندراني
يعني لازم نوضبوك


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 ديسمبر 2008)

ما هو أغرب موقف في حياة زعيم الأسكندرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من هو أحب شخص الي زعيم الأسكندرية يتعامل معه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ما اسمك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وكفاية كده النهارده:5::5::5::5::5::5::78::78::78::78::78::78:


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*رواتب المهندسين فى مصر كااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام*



مهندسة رضى قال:


> اهلا بيك مهندس (زعيم الاسكندريه )........
> 
> منور اللقاء ...........وبارك الله فيك والى مزيد من النجاح والتقدم والانجازات ..........
> 
> ...


اختى الكريمة صاحبة اكثر سؤال محرج تذكرينه طبعا:7:
ليس عندى من الكلمات والتعبير الذى اوجهه لكم جميعا يعبر عن شكرى وامتنانى لكم وهذه المجاملات الرقيقة التى لا استحقها - سوى ان اكرر ما قلته من قبل لأبو الحلول ( ان منتدى يضم امثالكم جدير بالاحترام والتقدير )
بداية التخرج انا خريج هندسة الاسكندرية دفعة 1987 وفترة الثمانينات كانت فترة صعبة اقتصاديا فى مصر تزامنت مع احداث التفجيرات والتنظيمات الجهادية فى ذلك الوقت فكان الاقتصاد وميزانية الدولة محولة لمحاربة ما يسمى عندهم بالارهاب( ولأننى ملتحى واجهت صعوبات كثيرة ) - وكنت اصلا من اسرة فقيرة ماديا ولكن اجتماعيا كان مستوانا جيد فاخوانى واخواتى كانوا يتعلمون فى الكليات المختلفة وكان والدى رحمه الله موظفا على قد حاله لذلك فقد تعلمت العمل منذ ان كنت فى المرحلة الابتدائية حتى فى الكلية كنت اعمل فى اجازة الصيف حتى اكون مصاريف الدراسة وكانت ايام حقيقة صعبة
المهم كانت فرص التوظيف صعبة جدا واعداد المهندسين الجالسين على الرصيف اكثر الليمون حتى قالوا عنا ( العشرة منكم بقرش ) واحترفت قراءة الجرائد لا لشيء الا لقراءة باب الوظائف الخالية وتقدمت لأكثر من مسابقة ولكن هيهات حتى وصل الحال فى احدى المسابقات ان كان المتقدمين 2400 مهندس لشغل وظيقتين وكان الاعلان مفصل على اثنين تم تعيينهم من قبل بنظام العقود المؤقتة - يعنى بصريح العبارة ( كانت مسخرة )
واعلنت هيئة الأبنية التعليمية عن حاجتها لتكوين كوادر لها فى كل محافظة وكانت هيئة منشأة حديثا بقرار من الدكتور عاطف صدقى وكان كثير من المهندسين مترددون فى التقدم اليها حيث انها ايضا كانت بنظام العقود المؤقت - المهم تقدمت وقبلونى لا لكفائتى ولكن ( لأن مفيش غيرى ) وكنت احد ستة مهندسين تم اختيارهم واستلمت مشروعا ضخما جدا جدا جدا اتعلمون ما هو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
( دورات مياه ) اى والله العظيم انشاء دورات مياه للمدارس فى قرى محافظة البحيرة القريبة من الاسكندرية ولما ذهبيت الى هذه المواقع تذكرت دعاء سيدنا ابراهيم عليه السلام - قرى لا أنيس فيها ولا جليس ولا مكان تقض فيه حاجتك ولا مكان تشترى منه طعاما حتى اكلنا من سرادق احد الأموات بعد ان دفنوه وكان الأكل ( مش - ليمون مخلل - بطاطس مقلية - باذنجان - ونبات تاكله الأبقار والجاموس اسمه سريس )
باختصار كانت فترة زى الزفت فى حياتى الوظيفية ومع ذلك فقد عملت ونفذت شغلا مميزا لأثبت اقدامى فى الهيئة ولكن كان لى مدير فرع كعادتنا نحن العرب عموما لا نحب ان يتميز من تحتنا خشية على مراكزنا
فبعد ستة اشهر جاء قرار التثبيت لأربعة مهندسين من الستة واختار هو من هم على شاكلته واستبعدنى 
ثم دخلت مسابقة فى وزارة الأوقاف المصرية وتم تعيينى فى الادارة الهندسية بوزارة الأوقاف واستلمت هذه المرة مشروعا اضخم من الذى قبله اتعلمون ما هو ( دورات مياه للمساجد ) حتى كرهت كل ما له علاقة بالصرف الصحى
تركت وزارة الأوقاف بدورات مياهها ودخلت مسابقة فى مصلحة الرى بوزارة الأشغال بالقاهرة وذهبت يوم المقابلة لأجد اكثر من 1500 مهندس متقدمين لهذه الوظيفة فما ان رايت هذا المنظر حتى اخجت تذكرة قطار العودة الى الاسكندرية وقلت بلاش اهين نفسى وفعلا نزلت الى الدور الأرضى فاذا انا اما مكتب وكيل وزارة الرى ( منصب عالى جدا فى الوزارة ) فقلت اتوكل على الله وادخل اقابله ايه يعنى اللى حا يحصل ؟؟؟؟ فدخلت له وقلت له ( انا جايلك بدون واسطة وهذه رابع مسابقة ادخلها عنكم ولم يحالفنى الحظ ارجوك جاوبنى اذا كانت فعلا مسابقة حقيقية ام المهندسين معينون من قبل ؟؟؟ ) فقال اجلس واتصل بمدير الادارة الهندسية ورئيس لجنة الاختبار وقال له ( جايلك ولد واثق من نفسه اختبره وبلغنى بنتيجة الاختبار )
واجتزت الاختبار التحريرى والشفوى بدرجة (aa) وتم تعيينى بمصلحة الميكانيكا والكهرباء بوزارة الأشغال المصرية
حقيقة كانت هذه نقلة فى حياتى لكنها لم ترضى طموحى وكانت عينى على ادارة المشروعات وبالفعل وفقنى الله بعد طول عناء الى ان التحقت بالادارة العامة للمشروعات والتى تعلمت فيها الكثير زكانت سببا فى تحول حياتى لأن من خلالها سافرت بعثة الى ( هولندا) واحدة من اجمل بقاع الله فى الأرض
 وقضيت فيها اجمل ايام عمرى حتى اكرمنى الله بالعمل فى مكة المكرمة وهنا بدأت حياتى الحقيقية
وهذا له قصة طويلة ساحكيها لكم بعدين لأن الموضوع زاد عن حده واحسبكم الآن توجهون رسائل لوم لأبو الحلول على هذه المشاركة

الجزئية الأخيرة اختى الفاضلة بخصوص اتقان البرامج الهندسية هذا يتوقف على شيئين هامين جدا 


الالمام التام بمعادلات التصميم ونظرياته حتى يمكننا تفسير النتائج ومعرفة ما هو منطقى من غيره
معرفة نظرية عمل البرنامج وعلاقة الكود بالبرنامج - فبعض البرامج مميزة عن الأخرى فى منشآت معينة وعليك اختيار ما يناسب طلبك
ومن الخطأ الاقتصار على برنامج واحد واعتبار انه يعطى افضل نتائج 
اما عن تحديد اى البرامج نبدأ بها - هناك البرامج الأساسية التى لا غنى لأى مهندس عنها مهما كان تخصصه وهى مجموعة اوفيس وبرنامج اوتوكاد
ثم يختار بعد ذلك ما هو مناسب لما يعمل فيه فليس من المنطقى ان يعمل المهندس فى مجال الطرق ثم نقول له تعلم الايتاب مثلا وعندنا فى مصر يقولون ( الصلاة على من حضر او البكاء على رأس الميت )
اشكركم من كل قلبى وسامحونى على الاطالة


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> اختى الكريمة صاحبة اكثر سؤال محرج تذكرينه طبعا:7:
> ليس عندى من الكلمات والتعبير الذى اوجهه لكم جميعا يعبر عن شكرى وامتنانى لكم وهذه المجاملات الرقيقة التى لا استحقها - سوى ان اكرر ما قلته من قبل لأبو الحلول ( ان منتدى يضم امثالكم جدير بالاحترام والتقدير )
> بداية التخرج انا خريج هندسة الاسكندرية دفعة 1987 وفترة الثمانينات كانت فترة صعبة اقتصاديا فى مصر تزامنت مع احداث التفجيرات والتنظيمات الجهادية فى ذلك الوقت فكان الاقتصاد وميزانية الدولة محولة لمحاربة ما يسمى عندهم بالارهاب( ولأننى ملتحى واجهت صعوبات كثيرة ) - وكنت اصلا من اسرة فقيرة ماديا ولكن اجتماعيا كان مستوانا جيد فاخوانى واخواتى كانوا يتعلمون فى الكليات المختلفة وكان والدى رحمه الله موظفا على قد حاله لذلك فقد تعلمت العمل منذ ان كنت فى المرحلة الابتدائية حتى فى الكلية كنت اعمل فى اجازة الصيف حتى اكون مصاريف الدراسة وكانت ايام حقيقة صعبة
> المهم كانت فرص التوظيف صعبة جدا واعداد المهندسين الجالسين على الرصيف اكثر الليمون حتى قالوا عنا ( العشرة منكم بقرش ) واحترفت قراءة الجرائد لا لشيء الا لقراءة باب الوظائف الخالية وتقدمت لأكثر من مسابقة ولكن هيهات حتى وصل الحال فى احدى المسابقات ان كان المتقدمين 2400 مهندس لشغل وظيقتين وكان الاعلان مفصل على اثنين تم تعيينهم من قبل بنظام العقود المؤقتة - يعنى بصريح العبارة ( كانت مسخرة )
> ...



بسم الله ماشاء الله عليك
حقيقي حبيتك بجد
أه والله
ربنا يتقبل منا هذا الحب​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*السجن للجدعان*



bishr قال:


> أيوة أنا ولازلت على رأيي :d
> :5: بلاش أنا أنا أنيابي طويلة :7:
> وصدق كان هيبقى لذيذ أوي لو كنت بتلكمنا من السجن بس قدر و لطف:68: نشكر المملكة لإفراجها عنك !
> ​


السجن للجدعان :56: وعموما ان دخلت السجن فى مكة مرتين بس مش فى قضايا هندسية مرة فى حادث سيارة لم اكن مخطئا فيه بالمرة وتمت مجاملة اصحاب الأرض ودفعت تعويضات 22000 ريال  والمرة الثانية كانت مشاجرة كبيرة :5: ضربت فيها اربعة اشخاص تعدوا على فى موقعى وكان ذلك سببا فى براءتى حيث قال ضابط التحقيقات ( كيف واحد يضرب اربعة ):15:؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ما رأيك الحين يا ابن بشر السلفى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لسه انيابك طويلة :7:


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*واسطة خير*



إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> بسم الله ماشاء الله عليك
> حقيقي حبيتك بجد
> أه والله
> ربنا يتقبل منا هذا الحب​


أحبك الذى أحببتنى فيه ويا عم ابراهيم طالما الموضوع كده ارجوك تكون واسطة خير مع المهندس على درويش لأنه واخذ على خاطره منى فأنا حبيت أمزح معه قلب الموضوع على راسى وزعل جدا ( اذهب للملتقى العام باب بوش يا اولاد ضربوه .... ) وستعرف الموضوع


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (22 ديسمبر 2008)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> ما هو أغرب موقف في حياة زعيم الأسكندرية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> من هو أحب شخص الي زعيم الأسكندرية يتعامل معه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ما اسمك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> وكفاية كده النهارده:5::5::5::5::5::5::78::78::78::78::78::78:


حياتى كلها مليئة بالمواقف الغريبة ولكم اغربها على الاطلاق ما حدث معى سنة 1995 وبالتحديد فى شهر يناير فقد تم ترشيحى للسفر الى هولندا ضمن 24 مهندس على مستوى وزارة الأشغال يتم تصفيتهم الى 12 وكان الاختبار فى الهيئة العامة لمشروعات الصرف بالدقى بالقاهرة وتواعدت انا وزميلى المرشح معى من نفس الادارة اننا سنسافر الى القاهرة الساعة الخامسة فجرا وكان كل واحد منا لديه سيارة مستاجرة تعطيها له الوزارة فقلت له نذهب فى سيارتى واعطيت السائق راحة فى هذا اليوم ليعمل صيانة لسيارته ويكون جاهز للسفر ولم يكن لدينا موبيلات والاتصال عن طريق الكابينة والسائق كان من احدى القرى و لا يوجد بها تليفون الا فى بيت احد الأعيان
وانتظرت السائق حتى السادسة صباحا ولم يأتى ؟؟ فاخذت نفسى وقلت اذهب مواصلات فرأيت السائق ياتى من بعيد مشيا على الأقدام ليخبرنى ان السيارة عطلانة ؟؟؟؟؟؟ لم يكن هناك وقت للعتاب فشاورت لتاكسى لأذهب به الى الموقف العام للسيارات واليك الاتى


بعد مسافة 200 تعطل التاكسى ودفعت له نصف الأجرة
اخذت تاكسى آخر وبعد ان ركبت فيه وبعد مسافة قصيرة قال لى السائق ( انا مش رايح الموقف انا عندى طلبة مدارس )
اخذت تاكس ثالث وقلت له بالله عليك وصلنى الموقف باسرع ما يمكن هذا ثالث تاكس اركب فيه وانزل منه فنظر لى السائق واوقف التاكسى وقال لى ( انزل يا افندى مش ناقصين فقر على الصبح )
نزلت واخذت تاكسى رابع فاوصلنى الى ما قبل الموقف بمسافة 200 متر وقال لى ( معلش فيه كمين تفتيش عند الموقف ) فاخذت هذه المسافة جريا
ذهبت الى الموقف وسالت عن اول سيارة الى القاهرة فوجدت سيارة ليس فيها الا نفرين وانا الثالث فقلت للسائق اطلع وسادفع لك اجرة السيارة كاملة وكانت الساعة السابعة صباحا والمقابلة الساعة 10 صباحا

وصلنا موقف احمد حلمى وقتها وقلت للسائق سادفع لك عشرة جنيهات زيادة ووصلنى للدقى فاعتذر لأن سيارته ممنوع تدخل جوه البلد
المهم اخذت تاكس ووصلت الى الدقى وهنا كانت المفاجأة طلعت لمبنى الهيئة فلم اجد احدا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ المبنى خمسة ادوار لا يوجد به احد ؟؟ مش ممكن الناس راحت فين ؟؟؟ فرآنى فراش عجوز وقال لى ( عاوز حاجة يا باشمهندس ) قلت له فين مكان المقابلة ؟؟؟
قال لى انت ما عندكش خبر ؟؟؟؟ الهيئة نقولها الى 13 ش مراد بالجيزة :7::7::7::7: وكانت الساعة وصلت الى العاشرة واربعين دقيقة
نزلت زى المجنون واصيح فى الشارع لأوقف تاكس فين فى القاهرة وما ادراك ما القاهرة - المهم انا لا اعرف العنوان وكذلك السائق واذا بالسائق يوصلنى الى هيئة الساحة بشارع مراد بالجيزة 

اخذت اسأل فين يا جماعة هيئة العامة لمشروعات الصرف ؟؟؟ فوصفوه لى على بعد 500 متر من هيئة المساحة فى الاتجاه الثانى
قلت لسه حا اركب تاكسى واخذتها جرى فى شارع مراد حتى وصلت الى مقر الهيئة الساعة 11.30 لأجد زملائى قد انهوا مقابلتهم وانا المتبقى
دخلت الى المقابلة وان مش قادر اخد نفسى فطلبوا لى كوب مياه واشفقوا على حالى وانتظروا عشر دقائق حتى هدات تماما
وبعد المقابلة لا احد يعرف النتيجة وانما النتيجة تذهب بخطاب من الهيئة لادارتك الفرعية تخبرها باسم المرشح
فقالوا لنا شكرا لكم واذهبوا الآن وسوف نرسل النتيجة الى اداراتكم
ونحن على السلم اذا بسكرتير رئيس الهيئة ينادى على اسمى واسم زميلى الذى ذكرته فى الأول وقال ( رئيس الهيئة عاوزكم ) - قلنا هذا قرار فصل او عقوبة

دخلنا لرئيس الهيئة فسالنا نحن الاثنين ( انت ملتحين ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ) انتم مش عارفين ان ممنوع سفر الملتحين ؟؟؟؟ وازاى ادارتكم رشحتكم من اصله ؟؟؟ قلنا بس خربت الشغلانة وما فيش سفر بس يارب ما يكونش فيه عقوبة - واذا برئيس الهيئة يقول ( لكن انا باحب الملتحين وقررت ان اللى يسافر المرة دى يكون ملتحى ) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اتعرفون لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟ الله يعافينا ويعافيكم بعض الأشخاص فى البعثات قبلنا ارتكبوا مخالفات شرعية وقامت وزارة الأشغال الهولندية بكتابة تقرير عنهم وارساله الى وزارة الأشغال المصرية وصدر قرار وزارى بمنعهم من السفر مرة اخى
هل اعجبكم هذا الفيلم الهندى

احب شخص الى اتعامل معه هى زوجتى و لا ارى فى عالمى غيرها

اما عن اسمى فالعب غيرها يا عم ابراهيم:82::82::82::82:​


----------



## Ayman (22 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> انت تنفع رجل مخابرات وانت ضمن الستة الذين اعمل لهم الف حساب فى هذا الملتقى عموما ليس هذا هو اسمى :82: وان كنت احسدك على ذكائك فى الربط بين الاسم والكنية
> ام عن قوة الشخصية المزعومة فقد قرأت كتابا فى تحليل شخصيات الزعماء انتهى التحليل الى تقسيم الزعماء الى نوعين
> نوع يصنع المواقف ونوع تصنعه المواقف وضربوا لذلك امثلة كان اشهرها ( هارى ترومان ) رئيس الولايات المتحدة الذى اعطى امر ضرب اليابان بالقنبلة الذرية فهذا من الذين صنعتهم المواقف لأنه كان اضعف الرؤساء الذين تعاقبوا على امريكا ولكن فرض عليه القرار من المخابرات الأمريكية ودخل التاريخ بهذا الموقف
> والنوع الذى يصنع المواقف ضربوا له مثلا ( السادات ) صاحب اشهر شخصية جدلية فى التاريخ المعاصر صنع موقفا لا زال يثير الجدل حتى الآن
> والآن يا رجل المخابرات فى ضوء ما رويته لك انا من اى النوعين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:81:



لا تقارن نفسك بهؤلاء أحسبك افضل...و لا أعتبر ما جاء في الكتاب صحيحا 100%
فضًلك الله





زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> ولا مكان تشترى منه طعاما حتى اكلنا من سرادق احد الأموات بعد ان دفنوه وكان الأكل ( مش - ليمون مخلل - بطاطس مقلية - باذنجان - ونبات تاكله الأبقار والجاموس اسمه سريس )




أعلق مؤقتا على هذه الجملة..فال "سريس"ااو :الطرخشون "او ال"هندباء" او الTaraxacum officinale " يأكله القرويون في مصر و بعض البلاد العربية و يعرف بمسميات عدة ..و اذا كانت الماشية تأكله فهي تأكل الفول و الخبز.. 
اما عن فوائده فهي كثيرة جدا انقل هذه الجمله فقط:
الذي يعرف علميا باسم Taraxacum officinale وهو من النباتات الهامة في علاج التهابات الكبد والجزء المستخدم من هذا النبات الأوراق التي عادة ما تؤكل مع السلطة وكذلك الجذور.. ومن أهم استخداماته مزيل للسموم وبالأخص سموم الكبد ومدر للبول. ويعتبر جذر الطرخشون (الهندباء او السريس )حسب بحث نشر في مجلة ألمانية ان له معفولا تنظيفيا هاما للكبد وينبه انتاج الصفراء.
ومما يذكر ان الهولنديين كانوا أول من فكر في استعمال جذور الهندباء اليابسة ومزجها بالبن، وصنع قهوة الهندباء منها وجعلها مشروباً مقوياً للأمعاء. 
الموضوع من الاخر اني احب الذهاب للقرى بمصر و بعض الأسواق الكبرى- فهو يباع بالجمعيات الكبرى بالخليج - لأسأل عنه لاني احبه


----------



## هادي المهندس (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*اراده الله*



> المهم اخذت تاكس ووصلت الى الدقى وهنا كانت المفاجأة طلعت لمبنى الهيئة فلم اجد احدا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ المبنى خمسة ادوار لا يوجد به احد ؟؟ مش ممكن الناس راحت فين ؟؟؟ فرآنى فراش عجوز وقال لى ( عاوز حاجة يا باشمهندس ) قلت له فين مكان المقابلة ؟؟؟
> قال لى انت ما عندكش خبر ؟؟؟؟ الهيئة نقولها الى 13 ش مراد بالجيزة وكانت الساعة وصلت الى العاشرة واربعين دقيقة



السلام عليكم

قرات سيرتك الجميله وبارك الله بك من سيره مشرفه لان الانسان اذا لم تدلكه الايام والسنون لا يظهر معدنه فالايام والسنين كفيله بتعليمنا لذا يجب على الانسان ان يجرب كل شئ ولا يهدا كي يتعلم ويدرك اكثر ,,,, والله استانست لهذا الموقف سبحان الله !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
مع تحياتي


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (22 ديسمبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> لا تقارن نفسك بهؤلاء أحسبك افضل...و لا أعتبر ما جاء في الكتاب صحيحا 100%
> فضًلك الله
> 
> 
> ...


والله العظيم اول مرة اعرف هذه المعلومات وانا اكلت السريس كثيرا هو و ( الجلاوين ) والفجل والكرات ولكن السريس كان فيه مرارة بعض الشيء تجعلنى انفر منه - فقط احببت ان اصيغ حديثى فى صورة ( تراجيدية ) تصور لك الحال الذى كنا فيه
واما عن سؤالى فقد سالتك عن مشابهة نوعية الزعماء ولم اسالك عن اشخاصهم 
ما تهربش من السؤال يا أبو سيف:70:
​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (22 ديسمبر 2008)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> قرات سيرتك الجميله وبارك الله بك من سيره مشرفه لان الانسان اذا لم تدلكه الايام والسنون لا يظهر معدنه فالايام والسنين كفيله بتعليمنا لذا يجب على الانسان ان يجرب كل شئ ولا يهدا كي يتعلم ويدرك اكثر ,,,, والله استانست لهذا الموقف سبحان الله !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> مع تحياتي


ها انت مرة اخرى اخى هادى تصمت تصمت كعادتك ثم تطالعنا بكلمات موجزة تضع فيها كل ما تريد قوله 
شكرا لك اخى هادى واتمنى لقاءك فى مكة ان شاء الله​


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (22 ديسمبر 2008)

شكر زعيمنا الاسكندرانى على اجوبتك الثرة والمفيدة لاسئلتى الكثيرة ...فحقيقة فيها كثير من الفوائد العلمية والعملية وخاصة مشكلة منى فقط اتمنى منك ان تكتب هذه المشكلة وغيرها من المشاكل التنفيذية بالتفصيل فى باب (مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول -مثبت-) حتى تعم الفائدة الجميع وتنال الاجر والثواب باذن الله. اتمنى لك التوفيق فى شركتك الجديدة والا تحرمنا من التواصل معك فى منتدانا الغالى.

يلا ياشباب لا تتركوا عمكم زعيم الاسكندرية قبل ان تخرجوا منه الدرر الكوامن من اعماق خبراته الهندسية الممتازة.


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (22 ديسمبر 2008)

ياسر عبدالله محمد قال:


> شكر زعيمنا الاسكندرانى على اجوبتك الثرة والمفيدة لاسئلتى الكثيرة ...فحقيقة فيها كثير من الفوائد العلمية والعملية وخاصة مشكلة منى فقط اتمنى منك ان تكتب هذه المشكلة وغيرها من المشاكل التنفيذية بالتفصيل فى باب (مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول -مثبت-) حتى تعم الفائدة الجميع وتنال الاجر والثواب باذن الله. اتمنى لك التوفيق فى شركتك الجديدة والا تحرمنا من التواصل معك فى منتدانا الغالى.
> 
> يلا ياشباب لا تتركوا عمكم زعيم الاسكندرية قبل ان تخرجوا منه الدرر الكوامن من اعماق خبراته الهندسية الممتازة.


هذا بالضبط ما كنت اخشاه من هذه المشاركة التى حاولت الاعتذار عنها لأخى ابو الحلول فقد رسمتم صورة فى اذهانكم غير الواقع والله اعلم بحالى - وما حدث معى فى حياتى العملية يحدث مع اى مهندس يريد اثبات وجوده فى وسط يعج بالمهندسين الفطاحل مثل المشاعر المقدسة 
ولو حدثتك عن واحد من هؤلاء ستعلم انهم مراجع هندسية تمشى على الأرض واقل واحد فيهم اولى منى بهذه المشاركة ولكن لا توجد فرصة لمداخلاتهم نظرا لحجم مشاغلهم الضخم
ولكن استأذنكم فى ذكر اسم مهندس واحد فقط بلدياتى من الاسكندرية اعتقد انه غير مشترك بهذا الملتقى هو المهندس / سيد الشريف 
هذا المهندس هو مرجعية فى التصميم الانشائى وهو الذى علمنى كيفية التعامل مع البرامج الهندسية على الرغم انه يصغرنى بثلاث دفعات وكان له مؤلفات فى برنامج ستاد وهو والآن استشارى فى مشروع ضخم (steel) بمدينة الخبر
اذا كان ممكن ان اكتب اليكم بريده الاليكترونى ووسيلة الاتصال به فسوف يمدكم بمعلومات لا اول لها ولا آخروسيكون اضافة ضخمة لهذا الملتقى - ولكن لا اعرف راى ادارة الملتقى فى ذلك 
واشكركم على هذه المجاملات الرقيقة​


----------



## إسلام علي (22 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> ودفعت تعويضات 22000 ريال


عوضك على الله 


زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> ضربت فيها أربعة أشخاص تعدوا على فى موقعى


لا يا عم أسحب ناعم أحسن
طيب سؤالي بقه .... إحكيلنا حكاية المشاجرة دي من الأول ؟ 
وكمان سؤال ...يخص الإسكندرية ... كنت عاوز أشتري أرض أول بيت هناك إيه أحسن منطقة ؟


زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> تعلمت العمل منذ ان كنت فى المرحلة الابتدائية حتى فى الكلية كنت اعمل فى اجازة الصيف حتى اكون مصاريف الدراسة وكانت ايام حقيقة صعبة


هذا يعجبني جداً يا بشمهندس ... يا عم قول إسمك بقه
أصل بصراحة أنا بكره أي زعيم ! ههههههههه إفهم لوحدك بقه
طيب بص حسميك م مجاهد.... حلو ؟
ولا تقل صعبة الصعب إنك تقعد في البيت ...زيي كده ..بس أنا لم أرضى بذلك و لكن أمي كانت تخاف علينا
ولكن أنا كنت أريد أن أعمل فقط لأحس بقدري ورجولتي وفعلاً عملت لمدة يوم واحد و قبضت 4.5 جنية وكنت سعيد جداً و إديتهم لوالدتي وكان نفسي أعمل عمل متعب بس للأسف


زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> حتى اكلنا من سرادق احد الأموات بعد ان دفنوه وكان الأكل ( مش - ليمون مخلل - بطاطس مقلية - باذنجان - ونبات تاكله الأبقار والجاموس اسمه سريس )


لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله
لكن دي بدايات الكبار و الله ربنا يعزك م مجاهد Lol


زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> ( لكن انا باحب الملتحين وقررت ان اللى يسافر المرة دى يكون ملتحى )


أووووووووو واو أنا حسيت إني كنت بجري معاك
بس بصراحة ده ملوش تفسير غير دعاء الوالدين ...لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
ماشاء الله مواقف حياتك كلها طيبة م مجاهد
الواحد زعل أُقحمت في هذا الموضوع و أخرت مثلك من الطيبين من الظهور في الموضوع 
آخر سؤال ... إحكيلنا الحكاية الأخيرة بقه زي ما قلت لأنس مستمتع جداً بمتابعتك
آه .. بالنسبة للسريس فهو مفيد جداً جداً


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> حياتى كلها مليئة بالمواقف الغريبة ولكم اغربها على الاطلاق ما حدث معى سنة 1995 وبالتحديد فى شهر يناير فقد تم ترشيحى للسفر الى هولندا ضمن 24 مهندس على مستوى وزارة الأشغال يتم تصفيتهم الى 12 وكان الاختبار فى الهيئة العامة لمشروعات الصرف بالدقى بالقاهرة وتواعدت انا وزميلى المرشح معى من نفس الادارة اننا سنسافر الى القاهرة الساعة الخامسة فجرا وكان كل واحد منا لديه سيارة مستاجرة تعطيها له الوزارة فقلت له نذهب فى سيارتى واعطيت السائق راحة فى هذا اليوم ليعمل صيانة لسيارته ويكون جاهز للسفر ولم يكن لدينا موبيلات والاتصال عن طريق الكابينة والسائق كان من احدى القرى و لا يوجد بها تليفون الا فى بيت احد الأعيان
> وانتظرت السائق حتى السادسة صباحا ولم يأتى ؟؟ فاخذت نفسى وقلت اذهب مواصلات فرأيت السائق ياتى من بعيد مشيا على الأقدام ليخبرنى ان السيارة عطلانة ؟؟؟؟؟؟ لم يكن هناك وقت للعتاب فشاورت لتاكسى لأذهب به الى الموقف العام للسيارات واليك الاتى
> 
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ما شاء الله يازعيم - حياتك حافله بالمواقف الكريمة والتي تدل علي صله قويه بالله سبحانه وتعالي 

وهذا الموقف ذكرني بفضيلة العلامه الفذ الشيخ محمد متولي الشعراوي رحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جناته - حيث قال ان الانسان يجب ان يسعي للحصول علي الرزق لان الله امره بذلك فقط - ولا يظن ان هذا السعي هو الذي يجلب الرزق - والرزق هو كل ما ينتفع به 

وحكايتك دي يا زعيم خير مثال علي ذلك حيث ان سعيك كله من اول السواق اللي جالك ماشي لان السياره عطلت مرورا بالتاكسيات الاربعه في الاسكندريه والسياره ناقصة العدد الي القاهرة - ومبني الهيئه اللي اتنقل بقدرة قادر الي مكان مجهول بالنسبه لك وللسائق وصولا الي السيد المدير اللي نادي عليك وعلي صديقك ليقول لكما انه ممنوع سفر الملتحين - كل هذا السعي يعمل احباط مش يجلب رزق - ولكن بعد كل الفيلم الهندي ده سافرت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! فسبحان الله القائل - يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء ويقدر له - صدق الله العظيم 

ربنا يباركلك ويصلح شانك ويغفر لك ويرزقك سعادة الدارين ان شاء الله 

وشكرا


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (22 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> حياتى كلها مليئة بالمواقف الغريبة ولكم اغربها على الاطلاق ما حدث معى سنة 1995 وبالتحديد فى شهر يناير فقد تم ترشيحى للسفر الى هولندا ضمن 24 مهندس على مستوى وزارة الأشغال يتم تصفيتهم الى 12 وكان الاختبار فى الهيئة العامة لمشروعات الصرف بالدقى بالقاهرة وتواعدت انا وزميلى المرشح معى من نفس الادارة اننا سنسافر الى القاهرة الساعة الخامسة فجرا وكان كل واحد منا لديه سيارة مستاجرة تعطيها له الوزارة فقلت له نذهب فى سيارتى واعطيت السائق راحة فى هذا اليوم ليعمل صيانة لسيارته ويكون جاهز للسفر ولم يكن لدينا موبيلات والاتصال عن طريق الكابينة والسائق كان من احدى القرى و لا يوجد بها تليفون الا فى بيت احد الأعيان
> وانتظرت السائق حتى السادسة صباحا ولم يأتى ؟؟ فاخذت نفسى وقلت اذهب مواصلات فرأيت السائق ياتى من بعيد مشيا على الأقدام ليخبرنى ان السيارة عطلانة ؟؟؟؟؟؟ لم يكن هناك وقت للعتاب فشاورت لتاكسى لأذهب به الى الموقف العام للسيارات واليك الاتى
> 
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه
الله المستعان
ولا يهمك
وإن كان على اسمك بسيطة
هنجبوا ان شاء الله
وأنتظر الدفهة الجاية:5::5::5::5::5::5::5::5::5::5:


----------



## مهندسة رضى (22 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> احب شخص الى اتعامل معه هى زوجتى و لا ارى فى عالمى غيرها


 
عجبتنى اوووى الاجابة دى .... ربنا يباركلك فيها ويجعلها قرة عين لك فى الدنيا والاخرة 

وفكرتنى بموقف الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما ساله الصحابى عمرو بن العاص ( عن احب الناس اليه ) فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم (عائشة رضى الله عنها ) ..... .........

وبجد المواقف اللى حضرتك حكيتها الايه دى بتجمعها ( ومن يتقى الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب ومن يتوكل على الله فهو حسبه ان الله بالغ امره قد جعل الله لكل شئ قدرا )

بما انك ما شاء الله عليك ...نحسبك على خير ولا نزكى على الله احدا ... فاكيد بتحب تساعد اى حد محتاج للمساعده ....

سؤالى لحضرتك ........

س/ هل فكرت ازاى تساعد حديثى التخرج ..الشباب اللى بجد عايزين يشتغلوا وعندهم القدرة على تحمل المسئوليه ..ويكملوا حياتهم العمليه...او بمعنى اصح.. يبدأو حياتهم العملية ... بس مش لاقين الشغل المناسب او مش لاقين حد يقف جنبهم فى بداية الطريق ......

وبكرر شكرى ليك ... وعايزين نعرف اسمك بقى يا زعيم ؟؟؟؟؟؟ :7::56:


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (22 ديسمبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> عوضك على الله
> 
> لا يا عم أسحب ناعم أحسن
> قلت لك كده من الأول ما صدقتنيش :5::5::5::5:
> ...


شوف يا ابن بشر السلفى انا كنت قلقان منك قيراط دلوقت قلقان 24 قيراط لأن ردودك فى حد ذاتها مشكلة


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (22 ديسمبر 2008)

الله المستعان
يسر الله لك الحال مهندس بشر


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (22 ديسمبر 2008)

متلقش يازعيم
ان شاء الله هنجبوا اسمك
بس متزعلش لما اضعه كده علني واقول اسم الزعيم...................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (22 ديسمبر 2008)

متلقش يازعيم
ان شاء الله هنجبوا اسمك
بس متزعلش لما اضعه كده علني واقول اسم الزعيم...................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (22 ديسمبر 2008)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> عجبتنى اوووى الاجابة دى .... ربنا يباركلك فيها ويجعلها قرة عين لك فى الدنيا والاخرة
> 
> وفكرتنى بموقف الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما ساله الصحابى عمرو بن العاص ( عن احب الناس اليه ) فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم (عائشة رضى الله عنها ) ..... .........
> 
> ...


اختى الكريمة السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اسئلتك بسيطة ومحيرة فى نفس الوقت - وما زلت اكرر انك وباقى الأخوة الزملاء اعطيتمونى اكبر من حجمى بكثير جدا 
والله العظيم انا ما ساعدت احدا باخلاص الا عوضنى الله خيرا او شرا يصرفه عنى او رزقا يسوقه الى او هما يفرجه ولكن سؤال حضرتك لابد ان ياتى بالعكس - اوضح اكثر
هناك فرق كبير بين تقديم المساعدة والوقوف بجانب الغير فيما يقدر عليه الانسان وبين ان يتقمص الشخص دور المصلح الاجتماعى او مندوب التامينات الاجتماعية
الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ( لأن يحتطب احدكم حزمة من حطب فيبيعها وياكل من ثمنها خير له من ان يسال الناس اعطوه او منعوه ) - المقصود ان المبادرة لا بد ان تاتى من الشخص نفسه فليس هناك معنى لتقديم المساعدة لشخص لا يساعد نفسه والله جل وعلا يقول ( ولا تؤتوا السفهاء اموالكم التى جعل الله لكم قياما ) والسفيه هو من لا يحسن التصرف وليس المقصود به المجنون - 
فانا ارى خلال تواجدى فى مصر فى الاجازات اوضاعا غير منطقية


الشباب الباحث عن العمل يقف فى طوابير امام السينما ليحجز تذكرة فيلم لأحد المهرجين
حوار مع احد الشباب بعد حفل احياه المطرب محمد منير والمذيع يسأله ايه رايك فى محمد منير فيقول ( احنا موش عارفين كنا حا نعيش ازاى من غير محمد منير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ )
شباب يتصل على الهواء بمكالمات الدقيقة فيها بخمسين جنيه ليقول رايه فى الفنانة يسرا
لو اتيحت لك فرصة التنزه على كورنيش الاسكندرية ومطالعة الكازينوهات اقل طلبات فيها 30 جنيه من اين هذه الفلوس
شرب المخدرات امام باب المسجد الذى اصلى فيه الفجر

المقصد من هذا السرد هو توضيح مفهوم المساعدة ولا انكر ان الأوضاع فى مصر لا تبشر بخير ابدا على الاقل على المدى القريب - اذن ما العمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( الم تكن ارض الله واسعة فتهاجروا فيها )
المشكلة الآن اننا نبحث عن الرزق من خلال المعطيات المادية فقط دون النظر الى الجانب العقائدى فقضية الرزق قضية عقائدية بالمقام الأول وليست دروشة او قصصا تروى فكيف يستقيم الجانب العقائدى والشخص مضيع لصلاة الفجر التى فيها تقسم الأرزاق ؟؟؟ وهو فى ذمة الله حتى يمسى ؟؟؟
ان شخصا مضيعا لصلاة الفجر تحديدا كيف يعتمد عليه ويتحمل مسئولية عمل ؟؟؟؟
لا يكفى ابدا ان اكون مهنس شاطر وحرك والعب بالبيضة الحجر ثم اسال لماذا افشل فى الحصول على عمل ؟؟؟؟
آسف على الاطالة ولكن وضع الأشياء فى موضعها يسهل الحديث بعد ذلك
يا أختى انا تواجدى بمصر قليل ولم استقر على شيء يشجعنى على الاستقرار هناك لذلك ليس عندى ما اقدمه فى مصر ولكن اعطانى الله ما يمكن ان اقدمه من خلال تواجدى هنا فقد توكلت على الله وعملت الآتى :


انتهزت فرصة فتح باب الاستثمار للأجانب وفتحت شركة مقاولات انا وشقيق زوجتى وهو مهندس يحمل الجنسية الأمريكية كلفتنا 250000 ريال واصبحت كفالتنا على انفسنا بفضل الله
من عنده مشكلة فى عمله او غير مستريح فى مكانه نساعده فى نقل الكفالة او ايجاد تاشيرة بديلة له وهذا الأمر احتسبت فيه نية لله عز وجل
اذا لدينا عمل وليس عندنا من العمالة ما يكفى للقيام به نعطيه من الباطن لأخواننا المصريين على الرغم من ان اخواننا المصريين فى الغربة .................... ) ما فيش داعى للتفصيل
هذا ما استطيع تقديمه فى الوقت الحالى اما سؤال حضرتك فهو يحتاج الى امكانيات دولة وليس فرد او حتى افراد


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (22 ديسمبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ما شاء الله يازعيم - حياتك حافله بالمواقف الكريمة والتي تدل علي صله قويه بالله سبحانه وتعالي
> وهذا الموقف ذكرني بفضيلة العلامه الفذ الشيخ محمد متولي الشعراوي رحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جناته - حيث قال ان الانسان يجب ان يسعي للحصول علي الرزق لان الله امره بذلك فقط - ولا يظن ان هذا السعي هو الذي يجلب الرزق - والرزق هو كل ما ينتفع به
> وحكايتك دي يا زعيم خير مثال علي ذلك حيث ان سعيك كله من اول السواق اللي جالك ماشي لان السياره عطلت مرورا بالتاكسيات الاربعه في الاسكندريه والسياره ناقصة العدد الي القاهرة - ومبني الهيئه اللي اتنقل بقدرة قادر الي مكان مجهول بالنسبه لك وللسائق وصولا الي السيد المدير اللي نادي عليك وعلي صديقك ليقول لكما انه ممنوع سفر الملتحين - كل هذا السعي يعمل احباط مش يجلب رزق - ولكن بعد كل الفيلم الهندي ده سافرت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! فسبحان الله القائل - يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء ويقدر له - صدق الله العظيم
> ...


اخى محى السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
والله انا لم يكن فى مخيلتى ان اصادق اناسا لا اراهم بعينى ولكن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ( الأرواح جنود مجندة ما تعارف منها إإتلف وما تناكر منها إختلف والناس معادن كمعادن الذهب والفضة خيرهم فى الجاهلية خيرهم فى الاسلام اذا فقهوا ) وها انت اخى محى تشرفنى بالتعقيب على مشاركتى لتعطينى انت الآخر اكثر بكثير من حجمى الطبيعى واقسم بالله ما اقولها ولا اكررها تواضعا وانما هذه هى الحقيقة وكل انسان ربه اعلم به
وما ذكرته لكم عن اغرب المواقف التى حدثت معى فى حياتى والله هذا ما حدث فى مجمله ولا زلت اذكر واحدث بهذا الموقف ما حييت لأنه كان نقطة تحول فى حياتى اتدرى لماذا اخى محى ؟؟؟؟؟
هذا الموقف كان قبله قصة محزنة جدا جدا معى اسمح لى ان ارويها لك لأحدث بفضل الله على ما حييت
ذكرت لكم ان القصة كانت فى شهر يناير 1995 ولكن اعتبارا من شهر اغسطس 1994 كانت اشد واصعب فترة مررت بها على الاطلاق
بداية من شهر اغسطس بدأت تظهر على والدى اعراض المرض وبدأ يدخل فى غيبوبة ( قصور فى الشريان التاجى ) وكان لأخى الأكبر اطباء اصدقاؤه كانوا يتابعون حالة والدى فى منزله - فى الوقت الذى حان فيه موعد الولادة لزوجتى - وذهبت زوجتى معى لزيارة والدى قبل ان تذهب الى بيت اهلها لحين موعد الولادة ودخلت عليه فقالت له شقيقتى الكبرى مين دى يا بابا ؟؟؟ فقال لها ( ام محمد ) ودخل فى غيبوبته ثانية
وضعت زوجتى اول مولود فى 28 سبتمبر 1994 وتسبب خطأ الطبيبة فى كارثة لزوجتى استدعت اجراء جراحة فى المستشفى الجامعى بالأسكندرية وتم تحديد موعد العملية فى 25 اكتوبر 1994 
وكان لزاما على ان اذهب الى عملى ثم اعود لأمكث مع زوجتى بعض الوقت ثم أذهب الى بيت والدى لأركب له المحاليل واعطيه حقن منشطة لضربات القلب وانتظر معه حتى الثانية صباحا ثم اذهب الى بيت اهل زوجتى لأنام ساعتين الى الفجر ثم اذهب الى عملى وهكذا كل يوم حتى توفى والدى فى 17 اكتوبر 1994
ثم دخلت زوجتى الى المستشفى لاجراء الجراحة التى تكلفت فى هذا التاريخ 7500 جنيه لم يكن معى منها الا 300 جنيه
كان شقيق زوجتى عائدا لتوه من امريكا فاعطانى مبلغا كبيرا وقام احد زملائى فى العمل بتقديم طلب نيابة عنى ولم يخبرنى الى نقابة المهندسين التى اعطتنى سلفة 1000 جنيه
اسودت الدنيا فى وجهى تماما وانفض الناس من حولى ولم اجد احدا بجوارى فى ازمتى الا شقيق زوجتى وزميلى الذى ذكرته لكم وخرجت من هذه الأزمة لا اعلم ماذا افعل ؟؟؟ لا أعلم كيف اسدد هذه الديون ؟؟؟ لم اشعر باى سعادة مع اول مولود 
تعذبت زوجتى كثيرا ووصل الموضوع الى النيابة العامة والطب الشرعى وتم القبض على الطبيبة ودخلت الى قسم شرطة الرمل وعرضت على النيابة وتم عرض زوجتى على الطب الشرعى بمنطقة سموحة وهناك كانت طبيبة زوجها لواء شرطة ما زلت ادعو الله عليها حتى الآن وكتبت فى تقريرها ما ينفى تهمة الخطأ عن زميلتها - وضاع حق زوجتى وحقى فى بلدنا المحروسة 
كل ما اتذكره من هذه القصة ان والدى رحمه الله توفى بين يدى وانا القنه الشهادة ودعا لى قبل وفاته 
 هذه القصة اكيد مكررة ومعادة فى حياتنا اليومية وعندما تطالع بريد الأهرام ايام استاذنا عبد الوهاب مطاوع رحمه الله ستجد قصصا اكثر ايلاما من هذه
ولكن سقتها لكم لأؤكد على شيئين


اللجوء الى الله هو المهرب والمفر من كل الأزمات
ما انا فيه من نعمة الآن وسعة رزق كان سببه الأول ( دعاء الوالدين )
شكرا لك ولجميع اخوانى اخى محى


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (22 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيك ويكرمك بجد أخي الغالي مهندس.....................ممممممممممممممم
الزعيم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
الشكر لله اولا على توفيق ادارة المنتدى على احداث موضوع " لقاء خاص مع مهندسي الهندسية المدنية"والذي من خلال نتعرف على مهندسين ليس لهم الاحترام العلمي فقط بل لمنوذج حياتهم واخلاقم التي هي قدوة لكل شاب في بداية حياته .
لقد شدني اللقاء مع الاستاذ زعيم الاسكندرية في كل كتاباته .
ولي رجاء من كل الاخوة المتابعين لموضوع اللقاء الخاص بالمهندسيين وخصوصا اللقاء مع زعيم الاسكندريه 
انني ضد من يجهد نفسه بالسؤال او يحاول باية وسليه اخرى لمعرفة الاسم الحقيقي - فالاحترام لخصوصية الشخص تحتم علينا الا نسأل بعد ان تكرر السؤال واتمنى من كل اخ عدم المحاوله لمعرفة الاسم واذا عرفة ان يحتفظ به لنفسه وذلك احتراما منا لرغبة زعيم الاسكندرية .
فالجانب العلمي والهندسي لن اتطرق له فهو متروك للزعيم ولظروف عمله بأن يعلمنا مما علمه الله وفتح عليه.

مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (22 ديسمبر 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الشكر لله اولا على توفيق ادارة المنتدى على احداث موضوع " لقاء خاص مع مهندسي الهندسية المدنية"والذي من خلال نتعرف على مهندسين ليس لهم الاحترام العلمي فقط بل لمنوذج حياتهم واخلاقم التي هي قدوة لكل شاب في بداية حياته .
> لقد شدني اللقاء مع الاستاذ زعيم الاسكندرية في كل كتاباته .
> ولي رجاء من كل الاخوة المتابعين لموضوع اللقاء الخاص بالمهندسيين وخصوصا اللقاء مع زعيم الاسكندريه
> ...


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (23 ديسمبر 2008)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> رزق حجاوي قال:
> 
> 
> > السلام عليكم
> ...


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> اخى محى السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
> والله انا لم يكن فى مخيلتى ان اصادق اناسا لا اراهم بعينى ولكن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ( الأرواح جنود مجندة ما تعارف منها إإتلف وما تناكر منها إختلف والناس معادن كمعادن الذهب والفضة خيرهم فى الجاهلية خيرهم فى الاسلام اذا فقهوا ) وها انت اخى محى تشرفنى بالتعقيب على مشاركتى لتعطينى انت الآخر اكثر بكثير من حجمى الطبيعى واقسم بالله ما اقولها ولا اكررها تواضعا وانما هذه هى الحقيقة وكل انسان ربه اعلم به
> وما ذكرته لكم عن اغرب المواقف التى حدثت معى فى حياتى والله هذا ما حدث فى مجمله ولا زلت اذكر واحدث بهذا الموقف ما حييت لأنه كان نقطة تحول فى حياتى اتدرى لماذا اخى محى ؟؟؟؟؟
> هذا الموقف كان قبله قصة محزنة جدا جدا معى اسمح لى ان ارويها لك لأحدث بفضل الله على ما حييت
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي زعيم الاسكندرية والاخوة الكرام 

انا ما زلت عند رايي ان تلك المواقف دليل علي صله قويه بالله سبحانه وتعالي - ولابد وان الانسان يكون واثق فيما عند الله اكثر من ثقته فيما في يده - وان يسخر الله لك عودة شقيق زوجتك في عز الازمه من امريكا ويقف بجانبك في تلك الازمه فهذا من فضل الله سبحانه وتعالي لانه كان ممكن يكون ليسه راجع ولا يقف بجانبك - والامثله من الحياه كثيرة علي ذلك - وكذلك صديقك الذي تقدم بطلب سلفه من النقابه نيابة عنك - رغم بساطة الموقف والمبلغ الذي حصلت عليه الا انه ذو معني كبير وايضا الذي سخره لفعل ذلك هو الله سبحانه وتعالي لان الله عز وجل يقول في كتابه العزيز ( قل ان الامر كله لله ) صدق الله العظيم - يعني اي شئ يحدث في حياتنا فهو بتدبير الله سبحانه وتعالي 
ومن فضل الله عليك ان ثبتك ولم تقترف اثما او يتزعزع ايمانك بالله بل علي العكس خرجت من هذا البلاء بقرب اكثر من الله والدليل ( نهاية الفيلم الهندي اياه بالسفر ) وكما قال الله سبحانه وتعالي ( ولنبلونكم بشئ من الجوع والخوف ونقص من الاموال والانفس والثمرات وبشر الصابرين الذين اذا اصابتهم مصيبه قالوا انا لله وانا اليه راجعون اولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم ورحمه واولئك هم المهتدون ) صدق الله العظيم 

وشكرا للجميع


----------



## إسلام علي (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*ماشاء الله*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
إياك أن تغير إسمك يا أبا عاصم !!
ففعلاً أنت زعيم ...لكن ليس كزعمائنا المباركـــــين 
وفكرني معنى الزعيم الحقيقي بمعنى الملك الحقيقي اللي لفت نظرنا له الشيخ عبد الحميد كشك رحمة الله عليه
حين أبلغه أحد الحضور "يا شيخ عبدالحميد فلان الفلاني مات أمس و هو ساجد في الصلاة" فقال الشيخ "الله أكبر اللهم إكتبها لنا يا رب ...هذه ميتة الملوك" فبهذا المقياس أنت زعيم وللعلم فقد مات الشيخ عبدالحميد وهو ساجد أيضاً في يوم جمعة !
ورحم الله والدك رحمة واسعة و شكر الله لزوج أختك الذي ظهرت منه علامات الشهامة والرجولة والنجدة
وبارك الله في أولادك وزوجتك 
ولو قدر الله لي السفر للمملكة لابد أن أزورك وتعزمني على خروف من اللي بيفرح لما يذبح :68:
​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (23 ديسمبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> ولو قدر الله لي السفر للمملكة لابد أن أزورك وتعزمني على خروف من اللي بيفرح لما يذبح :68:
> ​


والله ليس خروفا واحدا وانما سأعزمك على ( قاعود ) وهو الجمل الصغير ستاكله وتدعى لى ولا تنسى ان يكون معك ابو الحلول ومحى وايمن ومن ذكرتهم
وعلى فكرة انا ذهبت الى المسلخ فى الحج اللى فات ثلاث مرات وفى كل مرة ادخل الى صالة الذبح وانظر فى وجه الذبائح علشان اشوف واحدة حتى منهم بتضحك ما لقيتش والله ولكن وجدت ان اللى بيضحكوا هم الجزارين :68::68::68::68:


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (23 ديسمبر 2008)

نكرر الشكر لك م زعيم الاسكندرية على رحابة صدرك وتواضعك فى الرد على اسئلتنا وما يتطلب ذلك منك من مجهود زهنى وخصما على وقتك الغالى, ولكن عزاؤنا الوحيد انك ستنل الجزاء من الله سبحانه وتعالى على كل معلومة افدتنا بها فى هذا الحوار الممتع ,فلتسمح لنا ببعض الاسئلة :
اذا طلب منك اجراء معاينة وظيفية لمهندسين احدهما 1/ مهندس مشروع.
2/ مدير المشروع .
فماهى الاسئلة التى ستوجهها لكل منهما-ونفترض ان المشاريع منشآت خرسانية.
ولك فائق الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (23 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> إبراهيم أسامة قال:
> 
> 
> > اخوانى الأعزاء
> ...


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (23 ديسمبر 2008)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> زعيم الاسكندرية قال:
> 
> 
> > بسم الله ماشاء الله عليك
> ...


----------



## Abo Fares (23 ديسمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله، تبارك الله.. 

أعتقد ضربة الموسم لي هي نجاحي الباهر في استضافة الأستاذ زعيم الاسكندرية 

تقبلوا جميعاً تحيـــــــاتي..


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (23 ديسمبر 2008)

ياسر عبدالله محمد قال:


> نكرر الشكر لك م زعيم الاسكندرية _على رحابة صدرك وتواضعك فى الرد على اسئلتنا وما يتطلب ذلك منك من مجهود زهنى وخصما على وقتك الغالى_, ولكن عزاؤنا الوحيد انك ستنل الجزاء من الله سبحانه وتعالى على كل معلومة افدتنا بها فى هذا الحوار الممتع ,فلتسمح لنا ببعض الاسئلة :
> اذا طلب منك اجراء معاينة وظيفية لمهندسين احدهما 1/ مهندس مشروع.
> 2/ مدير المشروع .
> فماهى الاسئلة التى ستوجهها لكل منهما-ونفترض ان المشاريع منشآت خرسانية.
> ولك فائق الشكر والتقدير.


اذا كانت هذه الصفات تقال عنى فماذا يقال عن الأخوة المشرفين على هذا الملتقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟ الذين يعملون متطوعين ولولا جهودهم التى سخروها لوجه الله تعالى ما كان لمثلى ان يظهر فى هذا الملتقى 
عموما اشكرك على ذوقك الرفيع وان كنت انا غير ما وصفت
المقابلات الشخصية ليس لها ضوابط تحكمها فهى تخضع لعوامل كثيرة جدا ( الجنسية - المظهر - طلاقة الحديث - مزاج الشخص الذى يجرى المقابلة .......... ) واى شخص متقدم لمقابلة شخصية من الخطأ ان يكون لديه سيناريو مسبق فى ذهنه عن كيف ستكون المقابلة فقد يفاجأ بمواقف لم يستعد لها ولهذا نترك الأمور تسير سيرها الطبيعى والتوكل على الله )
اما عن مقابلاتى الشخصية مع الآخرين فقد كانت مرات محدودة جدا وقلت سابقا اننى اتجنب الكلام فى امور هندسية - والمفترض ان المتقدم يكون ارسل سيرته الذاتية قبل المقابلة بوقت كافى 


بالنسبة لمهندس المشروع اساله فقط هل عملت فى مشروع مشابه لهذا المشروع ؟؟؟؟ وما كانت وظيفتك فيه تحديدا ؟؟؟
بالنسبة لمدير المشروع فهذا المنصب له تقديره واحترامه الشديد هنا ولا اعلم مديرا لمشروع وجهت له اسئلة هندسية لأنه المفترض تخطى هذه المرحلة ولكن ينظر الى جوانب شخصيته ( قوى الشخصية - حازم - واثق فى قراره - .... ) لأنه سيقود مهندسين تحته فى السلم الوظيفى بغض النظر عن السن
ومدير المشروع الذى يكون حظه قيادة مهندسين مصريين بيكون نهاره اسود ناقع 


ولكم الشكر جميعا​


----------



## Ayman (23 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> والله ليس خروفا واحدا وانما سأعزمك على ( قاعود ) وهو الجمل الصغير ستاكله وتدعى لى ولا تنسى ان يكون معك ابو الحلول ومحى وايمن ومن ذكرتهم
> وعلى فكرة انا ذهبت الى المسلخ فى الحج اللى فات ثلاث مرات وفى كل مرة ادخل الى صالة الذبح وانظر فى وجه الذبائح علشان اشوف واحدة حتى منهم بتضحك ما لقيتش والله ولكن وجدت ان اللى بيضحكوا هم الجزارين :68::68::68::68:



ايوة ...اهو ده الكلام ...
و الله و اثمر المنتدى قاعودا..المهم يكون مندي و الكبسة بالصنوبر لكن دون زبيب لاني لا احبه
و الله الدبيحة مبسوطة و اللا لأ..ادينا ريحناها و اتبسطنا


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (23 ديسمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> ما شاء الله، تبارك الله..
> 
> أعتقد ضربة الموسم لي هي نجاحي الباهر في استضافة الأستاذ زعيم الاسكندرية
> 
> تقبلوا جميعاً تحيـــــــاتي..


بس الضربة جت على دماغى يا حلو :68::68::68::68:


----------



## Ayman (23 ديسمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> ما شاء الله، تبارك الله..
> 
> أعتقد ضربة الموسم لي هي نجاحي الباهر في استضافة الأستاذ زعيم الاسكندرية
> 
> تقبلوا جميعاً تحيـــــــاتي..



اوافقك تماما..لكن حضورك اصبح اقل اخي ابو الحلول..
لعل انشغالك في خير اكبر...:81:


----------



## Ayman (23 ديسمبر 2008)

سؤال لالخينا الكريم الزعيم.
هل تعرضت لمواقف غش مقصود بالتنفيذ من قبل مهندسين او عاملين عندما كنت حديث التخرج؟ ان كان نعم فماذا كان رد فعلك؟ و ماذا تنصح حال التعرض لذلك مع رضا المدير المباشر او صمته تجاه هذه الاخطاء؟
صراحة مستأنس بك و أتمنى ان يستمر الحوار اطول مده ممكنة
تقبل تحياتي و احترامي


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (23 ديسمبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> ايوة ...اهو ده الكلام ...
> و الله و اثمر المنتدى قاعودا..المهم يكون مندي و الكبسة بالصنوبر لكن دون زبيب لاني لا احبه
> و الله الدبيحة مبسوطة و اللا لأ..ادينا ريحناها و اتبسطنا


بمناسبة المندى فى احدى المرات كنت معزوما عند احد البدو تربطنى به علاقة صداقة وعمل هو وابناؤه وارسل احد عماله ليشترى لنا لحم مندى من احد المطابخ ولكنه ذهب متاخرا وكان المطبخ على وشك الاغلاق فاتى بكمية قليلة من اللحم فلما وضعه امامى اراد ان يكرمنى فقال ( والله ما هذا مقامك يا أبو عاصم انت مقامك تيس ):68::68::68::68::68::68:
وعندما انتبهنا للكلمة ضحكنا جميعا بما فيه الكفاية
على فكرة يا أبو سيف انت اكلت القاعود مندى فين قبل كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟
اصله ما بيتعملش مندى ولكن بيعملوه ( كابسة حاشى ):82:


----------



## Abo Fares (23 ديسمبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> اوافقك تماما..لكن حضورك اصبح اقل اخي ابو الحلول..
> لعل انشغالك في خير اكبر...:81:


 
أهلاً أخي أيمن، مشكور على السؤال.. 
نعم هو انشغال بأمور معينة، وانشالله راجع متل أول 

مع تحيــــــاتي..


----------



## Ayman (23 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> بمناسبة المندى فى احدى المرات كنت معزوما عند احد البدو تربطنى به علاقة صداقة وعمل هو وابناؤه وارسل احد عماله ليشترى لنا لحم مندى من احد المطابخ ولكنه ذهب متاخرا وكان المطبخ على وشك الاغلاق فاتى بكمية قليلة من اللحم فلما وضعه امامى اراد ان يكرمنى فقال ( والله ما هذا مقامك يا أبو عاصم انت مقامك تيس ):68::68::68::68::68::68:
> وعندما انتبهنا للكلمة ضحكنا جميعا بما فيه الكفاية
> على فكرة يا أبو سيف انت اكلت القاعود مندى فين قبل كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اصله ما بيتعملش مندى ولكن بيعملوه ( كابسة حاشى ):82:



:68::68::68::68::68::68::68:
حلوة منك

نعم اكلت القاعود منديا ابن منديا..في مدينة شمال المملكة اسمها سكاكا الجوف..
على العموم كله منك حلو..


----------



## Ayman (23 ديسمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أخي أيمن، مشكور على السؤال..
> نعم هو انشغال بأمور معينة، وانشالله راجع متل أول
> 
> مع تحيــــــاتي..



بالتوفيق اخي بامورك كلها...
و ان شاء الله بترجع انشط. فالمنتدى دونك كالكبسة بدون صنوبر

بس لا يكون الموضوع اللي في بالي :78:


----------



## مهندسة رضى (23 ديسمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أعتقد ضربة الموسم لي هي نجاحي الباهر في استضافة الأستاذ زعيم الاسكندرية


 
نعم يا ابو الحلول :12:

اتمنى لك مزيدا من التميز ............

اسأل الله ان يصلح امورك كلها ويسر لك جميع احوالك ....... لا تغيب عن المنتدى ...:56:


----------



## مهندسة رضى (23 ديسمبر 2008)

ما زاااااال الزعيم متألقا فى اللقاء........:7:

جزاك الله كل خير على رحابه صدرك ... وردك على تساؤلاتى ........

س/ شغل المهندسة المدنية فى السعودية ( منتشر-قليل - ممنوع -.... ولا ما فيش مهندسات خالص .....):81:؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (24 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> إبراهيم أسامة قال:
> 
> 
> > لا داعى للانفعال اخى ابراهيم حتى لا تاخذ الأمور اكثر مما ينبغى
> ...


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (24 ديسمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> ما شاء الله، تبارك الله..
> 
> أعتقد ضربة الموسم لي هي نجاحي الباهر في استضافة الأستاذ زعيم الاسكندرية
> 
> تقبلوا جميعاً تحيـــــــاتي..



أكيد طبعا
أنت ديما ضرباتك 100 100​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (24 ديسمبر 2008)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> ما زاااااال الزعيم متألقا فى اللقاء........:7:
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير على رحابه صدرك ... وردك على تساؤلاتى ........
> 
> س/ شغل المهندسة المدنية فى السعودية ( منتشر-قليل - ممنوع -.... ولا ما فيش مهندسات خالص .....):81:؟؟؟؟؟


حتى الآن لم اقابل مهندسة سعودية فى اى مجال لأنهن يفضلن طريق الطب والتعليم


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (24 ديسمبر 2008)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> أاكيد طبعا
> أنت ديما ضرباتك 100 100​


تمام تمام يا ابن الليث ولكن ضربات ابو الحلول على الدماغ يا حبيبى واكيد انتم بتشجعوه علشان الضربات بعيدة عن دماغكم :5::5::5:


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (24 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> تمام تمام يا ابن الليث ولكن ضربات ابو الحلول على الدماغ يا حبيبى واكيد انتم بتشجعوه علشان الضربات بعيدة عن دماغكم :5::5::5:



الزعيم حبيب الكل ومحدش يقدر يضربه على دماغه


----------



## Abo Fares (24 ديسمبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> بالتوفيق اخي بامورك كلها...
> و ان شاء الله بترجع انشط. فالمنتدى دونك كالكبسة بدون صنوبر
> 
> بس لا يكون الموضوع اللي في بالي :78:


 
مشكور أخي أيمن، بس جوعتنا ههههههه

بس اطمن، مو الموضوع يلي ببالك :70:مأجل الموضوع شوي :7:
وقت بيصير هداك الموضوع، بتكون انت أول المعزومين


----------



## mohy_y2003 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> ومدير المشروع الذى يكون حظه قيادة مهندسين مصريين بيكون نهاره اسود ناقع


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

علي اي اساس بتقول كده يازعيم - انا مش معاك في الكلام ده ولا علي مصريين ولا علي اي جنسيه لان مافيش جنسيه سيئه علي طول الخط او اخري جيده علي طول الخط - والمفروض ان احنا نقيم كل فرد حسب عمله وطبقا لقول الله عز وجل ( ولا تزر وازرة وزر اخري ) صدق الله العظيم 

وها ديلك مثل واقعي كم من المشاريع بها افراد عاله علي المشروع ولا يوجد منهم اي نفع ولكن لمجرد انهم تبع مسئول كبير في المؤسسه او الشركه لا يستطيع مدير المشروع ان يتكلم معهم - ولكن هذا المدير يستعرض عضلاته علي واحد تاني ليس له علاقه بمسئولين ويمكن يكون بيبذل اقصي جهده في حدود امكانياته وخبرته 
يعني الاول يعمل مصيبه ماحدش يتكلم معاه والتاني بنتلككله علي غلطه وبنحمله فوق طاقته - ودور في شغلك قبل كده ها تلاقي امثله كتير علي كده 

وبعدين ما انت مصري يا زعيم - هل ينطبق عليك هذا الكلام ايام ان كنت مهندس موقع وتعمل تحت قيادة مدير مشروع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:5:

انا وجهة نظري في هذا الموضوع هو ان المدير العادل لا يجد صعوبه في ادارة اي شخص مهما كانت جنسيته - لكن لو ظالم وماشي تبع اهوائه لازم يتعب في ادارة المشروع وبالتالي يفشل وساعتها لازم يشوف سبب يعلق فيه فشله مع العلم ان ظلمه هو سبب فشله مصداقا لقول الله تعالي - افرئيت من اتخذ اله هواه واضله الله علي علم صدق الله العظيم 

كل مهندس محتاج فرصه حقيقيه لكي يثبت ذاته وكلمة حقيقيه اعني بها ان يكون الجو العام المحيط بالعمل من مدير موقع الي مدير مؤسسه الي نظام عمل الي زملاء في العمل ...... الخ ان يكون جو صحي اساسه العدل في المعامله وان يكون العمل كفريق واحد هدفه المصلحه العامه للمشروع ويكمل بعضهم بعضا ,,,,,, وان ياخذ كل ذي حق حقه وان يعاقب المخطئ مهما كان وضعه وان يكافئ المصيب مهما كان صغيرا او ضعيفا 

يعني ممكن مهندس كويس جدا يفشل في مكان ما بسبب ان المكان نفسه ملئ باسباب الفشل وبيئه غير صالحه للعمل الجاد -ولما يلتحق هذا المهندس بمؤسسه اخري بها البيئه صالحه وجيده للعمل الجاد يظهر نبوغه وتميزه والامثله كثيره علي ذلك ايضا - والدليل الاخوة العرب اللي بيهاجروا وبيتميزوا في بلاد المهجر في جميع المجالات رغم انهم في بلادهم العربيه كانوا من عداد الفاشلين ( لان البيئه هي اللي فاشله ) وانت خير مثال علي ذلك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

واسف علي الاطاله ,,,,,,,,,, وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــد_


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (24 ديسمبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> علي اساس بتقول كده يازعيم - انا مشش معاك في الكلام ده ولا علي مصريين ولا علي اي جنسيه لان مافيش جنسيه سيئه علي طول الخط او اخري جيده علي طول الخط - والمفروض ان احنا نقيم كل فرد حسب عمله وطبقا لقول الله عز وجل ( ولا تزر وازرة وزر اخري ) صدق الله العظيم
> 
> ...


كلامك صح جدا يا عمنا بنسبة 99.9% وليس المقصد جنسية دون غيرها ولكن المصريين عندهم مشكلة تفاقمت فى الفترة الأخيرة 
تجد مهندس كبير خبرة اكثر من 20 سنة ثم يتفق على راتب 6000 ريال وعندما ياتى الى هنا يجد مهندس يصغره بعشر سنوات او اكثر راتبه 15000 ريال ويجد ان مدير المشروع اصغر منه سنا هنا يحدث الصدام النفسى وتخيل نفسك انت اخى محى مكان المثال الذى ضربته ماذا سيكون موقفك بصراحة ؟؟؟؟؟
بل اسوأ منه حدث كان عندنا فى احد المشاريع مهندس اتى من مصر دفعة 78 وكم راتبه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟3500 ريال ولما سأل عن راتبى انا ثارت ثورته وطالما المهندس الذى يعمل تحت ادارتك نظر اليك من هذه الزاوية فلن يستمع الى اى كلام منك ويحاول ايقاعك فى الخطأ بشتى الطرق فهل انا المسئول عن اتفاقه ؟؟؟؟ 
هذا المثال متكرر كثيرا بين الجنسيات المختلفة ولكنه بين ابناء بلدى واضح وظاهر جدا 
وانا كنت متعمد تماما تماما اثارة هذه النقطة واعلم انك والمهندس ايمن وابراهيم اسامة موش حتفوتوا الموضوع على خير :82::82::82:
لذلك عندما رايت بابا للاستفسار عن رواتب المهندسين فى السعودية ادركت ان هناك من التفت لهذا الموضوع كى يتجنب اى مهندس الوقوع فى خطأ من قبله
اذا كان لديك نقد او تفسير لهذه الظاهرة مع ملاحظة انه لا يجب علينا اختزال الموضوع الى انه تصرف يحدث من افراد فاننى اتحدث عن ظاهرة
وحتى اكون عادلا لابد من اقول على الرغم من معرفة جميع اصحاب الشركات هنا بهذه الصفة عن المصريين الا ان المهندسين المصريين مفضلين فى كل مكان فى مجال التنفيذ والاستشارات الهندسية ولكل جنسية عندنا مهارة تتميزبها عن غيرها


فى مجال ادارة المشروعات ( اللبنانيين ثم الفلسطينيين بلا منازع )
الاستشارات الهندسية ( المصريين ثم السوريين )
فى ادارة المواقع والتنفيذ ( المصريين بلا منازع )
تسويق المشاريع او التسويق عموما ( السوريين بلا منازع )
المساحة ( الباكستانيين والهنود بلا منازع )
التجارة ( اليمنيين بلا منازع )
المحاسبة وادارة الأعمال ( المصريين بلا منازع )
ويكفينى شرفا ان ابناء بلدى هم المنفذون الحقيقيون لجسر الجمرات:12::12::12:
ولكن هذه الصفات التى ذكرتها لو تم التغلب عليها لسيطر المصريون على قطاع الهندسة فى منطقة الخليج
هل كلامى كده واضح


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (24 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> كلامك صح جدا يا عمنا بنسبة 99.9% وليس المقصد جنسية دون غيرها ولكن المصريين عندهم مشكلة تفاقمت فى الفترة الأخيرة
> تجد مهندس كبير خبرة اكثر من 20 سنة ثم يتفق على راتب 6000 ريال وعندما ياتى الى هنا يجد مهندس يصغره بعشر سنوات او اكثر راتبه 15000 ريال ويجد ان مدير المشروع اصغر منه سنا هنا يحدث الصدام النفسى وتخيل نفسك انت اخى محى مكان المثال الذى ضربته ماذا سيكون موقفك بصراحة ؟؟؟؟؟
> بل اسوأ منه حدث كان عندنا فى احد المشاريع مهندس اتى من مصر دفعة 78 وكم راتبه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟3500 ريال ولما سأل عن راتبى انا ثارت ثورته وطالما المهندس الذى يعمل تحت ادارتك نظر اليك من هذه الزاوية فلن يستمع الى اى كلام منك ويحاول ايقاعك فى الخطأ بشتى الطرق فهل انا المسئول عن اتفاقه ؟؟؟؟
> هذا المثال متكرر كثيرا بين الجنسيات المختلفة ولكنه بين ابناء بلدى واضح وظاهر جدا
> ...


 
الأخ الفاضل زعيم الأسكندرية
الصلاة والسلام على سيد الخلق وخانم الأنبياء محمد (عليه الصلاة والسلام)
أتعلم يا زعيم أنه هنا توقف أناملي عن الطباعة! 
حقيقة تعجز الكلمات عن وصفك يا زعيم ... ذكرت في مشاركة سابقة لي بأنني معجب باسلوبك في الكتابة وقبل هذا اللقاء الخاص بك في المنتدى (ألذي ورطك بها أخونا البطل أبو الحلول... نشكره على هذه المبادرة) ولكن والله زاد أعجابي بك وأحببتك بعد هذا اللقاء وأعجبني الصراحة التامة من قبلكم (خصوصا" موضوع الفلم الهندي والخاص بالتكسي).
أريد من هنا أن أشير الى نقطة هامة وأعتقد بأن الكل أنتبه اليه مسبقا", في بداية دخولي لهذا المنتدى تمالكني شعور عادي بأن هذا المنتدى مثل باقي المنتديات العامة ولم أكن أتوقع أن يكون لي فيها مستقبلا" عائلة صغيرة لا أراهم ولا يرونني ولا يربطني بهم سوى النت وشاشة الحاسوب ولكن لدي شعور مستمر بأنني أعرفهم حق المعرفة ومن أيام الطفولة واشكر زميل مهندس لي في بغداد الذي نورًني لهذا المنتدى الرائع (والرائع كلمة قليلة بحقه) .

يازعيم الا يوجد مهندسيين عراقيين يعملون في السعودية لديكم؟؟؟ لا أجد اسماءهم في قائمتك !! أم أنهم غير كفؤين (ولا أعتقد ذلك ) أم أنك لم تتعامل معهم سابقا"؟؟؟!!! :86::86::86::59:​وفي الختام أشكرجهود كافة المشرفين الأكارم وأشكر جميع الأخوان والزملاء الاعضاء في هذا المنتدى


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (24 ديسمبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> سؤال لالخينا الكريم الزعيم.
> هل تعرضت لمواقف غش مقصود بالتنفيذ من قبل مهندسين او عاملين عندما كنت حديث التخرج؟ ان كان نعم فماذا كان رد فعلك؟ و ماذا تنصح حال التعرض لذلك مع رضا المدير المباشر او صمته تجاه هذه الاخطاء؟
> صراحة مستأنس بك و أتمنى ان يستمر الحوار اطول مده ممكنة
> تقبل تحياتي و احترامي


اكثر من عدد شعر راسى ولكن فى كل الأحوال ( وان هنا لا ادعى الحكمة والتريث ) لم اكن اجعل الموضوع يصل الى رئيسى فى العمل ساعتها سيخرج الموضوع من يديك ( ومش حا تقدر تلمه ) ولكن يتم التصحيح فى الموقع وباقل الخسائر للطرفين تجد ان المقاول هو نفسه اصبح فى صفك وتكسبه تماما - فاذا كنت مهندس موقع فلابد ان تمسح من ذهنك فكرتين


ان المقاول دائما وابدا غشاش ولابد ان تتصيد له الأخطاء وتلعب معاه لعبة القط والفار
اوعى تفتكر ان توصيل الاخطاء لرئيسك المباشر سيرفع من قدرك عنده لا واف لا ستكون انت المتهم فى النهاية بتعقيد العمل وتعمد ايذاء المقاولين وووو - ولكن ضع نفسك انت مكان رئيسك انه يريد انهاء العمل بدون مشاكل ومسئوليات رئيسك اكبر من مسئولياتك بكثير وانت فى الموقع لتحل المشاكل لا لتصعدها الى من فوقك
و ماذا تنصح حال التعرض لذلك مع رضا المدير المباشر او صمته تجاه هذه الاخطاء؟
هذا سؤال غاية فى الأهمية والحساسية للاجابة عليه لابد من المرو ببعض النقاط


لابد ان تتاكد اولا ان الخطأ الذى تتحدث عنه هو ( خطأ ) فعلا ويستدعى اتخاذ اجراء
عليك ان لا تفسر تصرفات رئيسك دائما طبقا لنظرية المؤامرة فقد يكون سكوته ان الخطأ منك انت ولا يريد ايذائك وقد يكون من باب الرغبة فى لم الموضوع وقد يمون الخطأ لا يستدعى كل هذه الدوشة ولا يريد ان يصغر بك
افترض دائما الخير برئيسك لا نفاقا له ولكن لأنه مسلم واساءة الظن بالمسلمين اثم كبير وحتى لو كان على غير الملة 

لا تحاول ان تحكى لكل احد ان رئيسك سكت عن الخطأ وان وان ( الحيطان لها ودان )
فى كل الأحوال يجب ان تؤمن نفسك تماما _( لأن النيابة الادارية فى انتظارك يا خفيف )_ بمذكرة داخلية موجهة لرئيسك توضع فى ملف العملية وتاخذ رقم فى الأرشيف وحذارى كل الحذر ان تضع فى ملف العملية ما يثير شك المراجع فيك انت او رئيسك فملفات المشاريع تتم مراجهتها من قبل اجهزة رقابية فلا تضع السكين على رقبتك
هل وفيت الاجابة ام تريد المزيد:70::70::70:
صراحة مستأنس بك و أتمنى ان يستمر الحوار اطول مده ممكنة
انا والله الذى استانست بكم فانتم محاورون ممتازون واتمنى فعلا صداقتكم فى زمن عز ت فيه معانى الصداقة
ولك خالص تحياتى


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*الأكثر عددا لا الأكثر فضلا*



مصطفى ساطع قال:


> الأخ الفاضل زعيم الأسكندرية
> الصلاة والسلام على سيد الخلق وخانم الأنبياء محمد (عليه الصلاة والسلام)
> أتعلم يا زعيم أنه هنا توقف أناملي عن الطباعة!
> حقيقة تعجز الكلمات عن وصفك يا زعيم ... ذكرت في مشاركة سابقة لي بأنني معجب باسلوبك في الكتابة وقبل هذا اللقاء الخاص بك في المنتدى (ألذي ورطك بها أخونا البطل أبو الحلول... نشكره على هذه المبادرة) ولكن والله زاد أعجابي بك وأحببتك بعد هذا اللقاء وأعجبني الصراحة التامة من قبلكم (خصوصا" موضوع الفلم الهندي والخاص بالتكسي).
> ...


يازعيم الا يوجد مهندسيين عراقيين يعملون في السعودية لديكم؟؟؟ لا أجد اسماءهم في قائمتك !! أم أنهم غير كفؤين (ولا أعتقد ذلك ) أم أنك لم تتعامل معهم سابقا"؟؟؟!!!
اجيب على هذا التساؤل اولا وسريعا لكى لا تختلط الأمور
يا ابن العراق الغنى بابنائه وثرواته ما هى حاجة العراقيين للعمل عند الغير ؟؟؟؟ اذا كانت العراق اصلا من الدول الجاذبة للأيدى العاملة وكانت تمثل لنا نحن المصريين الدولة رقم (1) فى ترتيب الدول العربية التى تفتح اسواقها للعمل 
اسال اى مصرى الآن اسال القرى والنجوع سيشير لك على بيت او فيلا او قطعة ارض يقول لك ( هذه اشتريتها ايام كنت اعمل فى العراق - واسأل حى المربعة عندكم فى العراق لقد كانوا يطلقون عليه حى المصريين - كلامى صحيح ام اننى ابالغ ؟؟؟
11 سنة فى المملكة لم اقابل عراقيا واحدا يعمل فى المملكة لا فى مجال الهندسة ولا فى غيره ؟؟؟ فما هى حاجتهم اصلا للعمل خارج بلادهم
و الأمر ليس مقصورا على العراقيين فقط بل انك نادرا جدا جدا ما تجد احدا من دول الشمال الأفريقى يعمل فى دول الخليج لأنهم يفضلون السفر الى اوروبا لاجادتهم اللغة الفرنسية والاسبانية اليس كذلك ؟؟؟
فالجنسيات التى ذكرتها انا هى المنتشرة فى المملكة والأكثر عددا لا الأكثر فضلا
انا لم اقابل فى حياتى بالمملكة الا اثنين عراقيين فى الحج سنة 1426 هـ واحد شيعى والثانى سنى والغريب انهم جاءوا الى الحج هم الاثنين مع بعضهم من العراق ونظرت الى تصرفاتهم واندماجهم مع بعضهم فرايت العجب
اما عن مشاركتك فاختيارك لأيقونة الابتسامة كان وحده كفيلا ان يكون مشاركة لحاله فقد وضعتنى فى حيرة من امرى بهذه الأيقونة والتى لها مغزى كبير جدا جدا فى عالم الاشارات ( وكل لبيب بالاشارة يفهم ) وانا اكتب اليك الرد وانا فعلا اضحك ومش عارف اكمل كتابة
هل هى تعبر عن غبائى الشديد :81: ام عن ذكائك الأشد 
_( مصطفى ساطع ) _اسم له رنين خاص تشعر وكانك تكلم احد المشاهير من عصر الباشوات عندنا 
بالله عليك انت من نسل باشوات ولا لأ :12::12::12:


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (24 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> يازعيم الا يوجد مهندسيين عراقيين يعملون في السعودية لديكم؟؟؟ لا أجد اسماءهم في قائمتك !! أم أنهم غير كفؤين (ولا أعتقد ذلك ) أم أنك لم تتعامل معهم سابقا"؟؟؟!!!
> اجيب على هذا التساؤل اولا وسريعا لكى لا تختلط الأمور
> يا ابن العراق الغنى بابنائه وثرواته ما هى حاجة العراقيين للعمل عند الغير ؟؟؟؟ اذا كانت العراق اصلا من الدول الجاذبة للأيدى العاملة وكانت تمثل لنا نحن المصريين الدولة رقم (1) فى ترتيب الدول العربية التى تفتح اسواقها للعمل
> اسال اى مصرى الآن اسال القرى والنجوع سيشير لك على بيت او فيلا او قطعة ارض يقول لك ( هذه اشتريتها ايام كنت اعمل فى العراق - واسأل حى المربعة عندكم فى العراق لقد كانوا يطلقون عليه حى المصريين - كلامى صحيح ام اننى ابالغ ؟؟؟
> ...


----------



## mohy_y2003 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> كلامك صح جدا يا عمنا بنسبة 99.9% وليس المقصد جنسية دون غيرها ولكن المصريين عندهم مشكلة تفاقمت فى الفترة الأخيرة
> تجد مهندس كبير خبرة اكثر من 20 سنة ثم يتفق على راتب 6000 ريال وعندما ياتى الى هنا يجد مهندس يصغره بعشر سنوات او اكثر راتبه 15000 ريال ويجد ان مدير المشروع اصغر منه سنا هنا يحدث الصدام النفسى وتخيل نفسك انت اخى محى مكان المثال الذى ضربته ماذا سيكون موقفك بصراحة ؟؟؟؟؟
> بل اسوأ منه حدث كان عندنا فى احد المشاريع مهندس اتى من مصر دفعة 78 وكم راتبه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟3500 ريال ولما سأل عن راتبى انا ثارت ثورته وطالما المهندس الذى يعمل تحت ادارتك نظر اليك من هذه الزاوية فلن يستمع الى اى كلام منك ويحاول ايقاعك فى الخطأ بشتى الطرق فهل انا المسئول عن اتفاقه ؟؟؟؟
> هذا المثال متكرر كثيرا بين الجنسيات المختلفة ولكنه بين ابناء بلدى واضح وظاهر جدا
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

تفسيري هو عدم وجود عدل في الموضوع 

زي ماقلتلك قبل كده - وسيدنا شعيب ارسله الله سبحانه وتعالي برساله الي قومه - وياقوم اوفوا المكيال والميزان ولا تبخسوا الناس اشيائهم - صدق الله العظيم 

لما الكفيل يستحل ويستغل حاجه الناس ويبخسهم اشيائهم ويظلمهم - طبيعي ان تحصل هذه المشاكل - زي ماقلتلك البيئه غير صحيه - واي مكان فيه ظلم لابد وان يكون مصيره الي الفشل حسب درجة الظلم - ناهيك عن الخسائر التي تحدث بما يساوي الحق المبخوس لهذا المهندس ودي سنة الله وحكمته في الحياه لان ربنا سبحانه وتعالي لا يرضي بهذا الظلم ( حرم الظلم علي نفسه وجعله بيننا محرما كما جاء في الحديث القدسي ) وكما قال سبحانه وتعالي في القران الكريم ( ولاتحسبن الله غافلا عما يعمل الظالمون )

يعني مثلا ازاي يكون الفارق في الراتب لهذه الدرجه من الكفيل نفسه ( هل هذا تم علي اساس تقييم عادل ) - حتي لو المهندس موافق علي هذا الراتب فهذا بخس لاشياء الناس - والوضع الوظيفي لا علاقه له بموضوع الراتب بمعني ان تقييم المهندس اثناء الاتفاق علي عمل يجب ان يكون خاضع لاسس عادله علي سبيل المثال سنوات الخبره - منذ سنة التخرج - يتم تقييمها بعلاوه معينه وبعد ذلك سنوات الخبره في الخليج او في البلد نفسها يتم تقييمها بعلاوات اخري - وبعدين تقييم تاني حسب الكفاءة في العمل والجهد المبذول في ساعات الدوام الرسمي - وبعدين نظام محدد وواضح لساعات العمل الاضافي - وبعدين بدلات لطبيعه العمل حسب الوضع الوظيفي والمسئوليات الملقاه علي عاتق المهندس 

المدخلات السابقه لو تم تقييم الناس علي اساسها فلن تجد هذا الفارق الكبير في التقييم ( ظلم بين ) - اللي انا عاوز اقوله لازم يكون هناك فارق بين العدل والفضل - اعدل بين الناس وبعدين تفضل علي من شئت بالزياده ولو انت مبتغي وجه الله في ذلك ورضاه لن تجد مشكله في عملك ولن تجد هذا الفارق الشاسع الذي يولد الحقد والضغينه بين الناس وبعضها - لكن تظلم واحد وتعطيه اقل مما يستحق وواحد تاني تعطيله اكثر مما يستحق بدون اساس عادل وقد يكون المظلوم هذا خبرته كبيره جدا والظلم والعبئ النفسي اللي تعرض له يجعل المشروع لا يستفيد من خبرته - يعني تصرفه ده رد فعل للظلم الواقع عليه وليس فعل - بالعكس يصبح عبئ علي المشروع - والاخ الكفيل فرحان انه موفر من عرق وكد الراجل 10 او 15 الف - تبص تلاقي عدالة السماء تنزل علي الموقع وتحصل خساير لاي اسباب تضيع هذا الفارق الذي تم توفيره حادث مثلا في الموقع يؤدي الي دفع ديات للقتلي وتعويضات للمصابين ومصاريف علاج .............والخ تفوق ماتم توفيره اضعاف مضاعفه وفتش كده في حياتك العمليه هاتلاقي الكلام ده صحيح 100؟%

وللحديث بقيه ان شاء الله


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (24 ديسمبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> تفسيري هو عدم وجود عدل في الموضوع
> 
> ...


كلامك معقول جدا ويطابق المنطق ولكن ليس هو موضوع السؤال والسؤال بوضوح هل اذا وقع على المهندس محى ظلم من زعيم الاسكندرية يقوم يثور على ابو الحلول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
وفعلا الحديث له بقية وبقية وبقية لأنها مشكلة تهدد علاقاتنا ببعضنا فى الخارج ويجب ان تعرف لمن توجه غضبك وثورتك اذا كنت انت المخطىء
وللحديث بقية ان كان فى العمر بقية


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (24 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> كلامك معقول جدا ويطابق المنطق ولكن ليس هو موضوع السؤال والسؤال بوضوح هل اذا وقع على المهندس محى ظلم من زعيم الاسكندرية يقوم يثور على ابو الحلول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وفعلا الحديث له بقية وبقية وبقية لأنها مشكلة تهدد علاقاتنا ببعضنا فى الخارج ويجب ان تعرف لمن توجه غضبك وثورتك اذا كنت انت المخطىء
> وللحديث بقية ان كان فى العمر بقية


 
فينك يا زعيم
ليه أحس انك منفعل زيادة في المشاركة العلوية دي . تحلى بالصبر ياهندسة. 

أخوك مصطفى ساطع


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*مستعجل آه منفعل لأ*



مصطفى ساطع قال:


> فينك يا زعيم
> ليه أحس انك منفعل زيادة في المشاركة العلوية دي . تحلى بالصبر ياهندسة.
> 
> أخوك مصطفى ساطع


مرتين فقط منذ تسجيلى بالمنتدى كانت لى مشاركات منفعلة مرة مع ابو الحلول ومرة مع احد الأعضاء فى باب ( رواتب المهندسين بالسعودية )
اما هذه المشاركة اقسم بالله لم يتطرق الى الانفعال ولو للحظة لا فى مشاركة اخى محى ولا فى مشاركتك بل على العكس كل ما اتذكر مشاركتك وهذه الأيقونة التى وضعتها اموت على نفسى من الضحك
فقط انا كنت مستعجل جدا فى هاتين المشاركتين ( انت واخى محى ) وكنت مضطرا للمغادرة حيث استدعيت لعمل - واحببت ان لا اتاخر فى الرد فقط حتى قلت لأخى محى ( للحديث بقية )
واذا كان ولابد من الانفعال فلن يكون ابدا فى هذا الباب لأنكم اصلا شرفتمونى بهذا اللقاء الذى زاد فى حبى لكم واقترابى اكثر واكثر منكم واسال الله ان يكون كلامى مطابق لفعلى


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (24 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> مرتين فقط منذ تسجيلى بالمنتدى كانت لى مشاركات منفعلة مرة مع ابو الحلول ومرة مع احد الأعضاء فى باب ( رواتب المهندسين بالسعودية )
> اما هذه المشاركة اقسم بالله لم يتطرق الى الانفعال ولو للحظة لا فى مشاركة اخى محى ولا فى مشاركتك بل على العكس كل ما اتذكر مشاركتك وهذه الأيقونة التى وضعتها اموت على نفسى من الضحك
> فقط انا كنت مستعجل جدا فى هاتين المشاركتين ( انت واخى محى ) وكنت مضطرا للمغادرة حيث استدعيت لعمل - واحببت ان لا اتاخر فى الرد فقط حتى قلت لأخى محى ( للحديث بقية )
> واذا كان ولابد من الانفعال فلن يكون ابدا فى هذا الباب لأنكم اصلا شرفتمونى بهذا اللقاء الذى زاد فى حبى لكم واقترابى اكثر واكثر منكم واسال الله ان يكون كلامى مطابق لفعلى


 
جاوبتك على ما قصدت في الايكونة في مشاركة لي في الأعلى ولكن الظاهرانك لم تقرأه :86:


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*القاعود ( مندى ولا كبسة حاشى ؟؟؟ )*



ayman قال:


> :68::68::68::68::68::68::68:
> حلوة منك
> 
> نعم اكلت القاعود منديا ابن منديا..في مدينة شمال المملكة اسمها سكاكا الجوف..
> على العموم كله منك حلو..


كنت استشارى لمشروع فرع وزارة الأوقاف بسكاكا اذا كنت تعرفه ومدينة سكاكا عندما ذهبت اليها كان فيها شارعين شارع المواصلات وشارع التعليم وكان يمكنك ان تسير فيها على الأقدام مسافة 3 كم حتى تجد بشرا آتين من الاتجاه المقابل 
نهايته ذهبنا الى الموقع فى احد الأيام وكان يوم خميس فلم نجد مهندس المقاول فى الموقع وتاخرت الساعة ولم يحضر سالنا عنه فعرفنا انه دخل السجن من امس لأنه قطع اشارة مرور - فقمنا بالاتصال على كفيله فى الرياض فوجه الينا السؤال ( هو المهندس عبد الـ ..... قطع اية اشارة سكاكا كلها اشارتين قطع اية اشارة فيهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ):67::67:
بالنسبة للقاعود منتشر اكله فى اهل الشمال اما فى مكة والمنطقة الغربية يفضلون الغنم على اى شيء اخر


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (24 ديسمبر 2008)

مصطفى ساطع قال:


> جاوبتك على ما قصدت في الايكونة في مشاركة لي في الأعلى ولكن الظاهرانك لم تقرأه :86:


والله قراته لكن انا اول مرة تظهر هذه الابتسامة وجاءت فى وقت تمام لتجعلنى اضحك من قلبى 
واكرر لك كانت حلوة جدا منك يا عمنا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> كلامك معقول جدا ويطابق المنطق ولكن ليس هو موضوع السؤال والسؤال بوضوح _هل اذا وقع على المهندس محى ظلم من زعيم الاسكندرية يقوم يثور على ابو الحلول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ _
> وفعلا الحديث له بقية وبقية وبقية لأنها مشكلة تهدد _علاقاتنا ببعضنا فى الخارج_ ويجب ان تعرف لمن توجه غضبك وثورتك اذا كنت انت المخطىء
> وللحديث بقية ان كان فى العمر بقية


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخي الزعيم .......... للاجابه علي هذا السؤال لازم نوضح العلاقه بين الثلاثه اطراف - ابو الحلول والزعيم ومحي - بمعني لما يكون زعيم الاسكندريه هو ولي الامر والمسئول عن المؤسسه التي يعمل بها ابو الحلول ومحيي فان الاجابه تكون ان الظلم الواقع علي محيي سيؤدي الي خلق نوع من المشاكل تنعكس بالسلب علي مصلحة العمل مما يؤدي الي خلق جو من عدم التجانس بين ابو الحلول ومحيي سببه الظلم الواقع من صاحب العمل علي احد الطرفين - بالاضافه ان ممكن محيي يزود المشكله ورد فعله يكون اكبر من اللازم لاننا بشر - وانا معاك ان هذا خطأ من محيي في تلك الحاله لانه المفروض انه اتفق علي وضع واكتشافه ان هذا الوضع ظالم فيجب عليه اختيار احد حلين اما ان يكمل عمله دون اي تاثير او تقصير بسبب ذلك الظلم - لان ده يعتبر بلاء من الله والصبر عليه عباده في حد ذاته وكما قال الله سبحانه وتعالي - انما يوفي الصابرون اجرهم بغير حساب - صدق الله العظيم - او ان ينسحب من العمل - ودي بترجع لاهدافه ودرجة ايمانه وامتثاله لقضاء وقدر الله سبحانه وتعالي 

يعني سيدنا رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم جعل اسامه بن زيد قائد جيش وهو ابن 18 سنه وكان احد جنود هذا الجيش خالد ابن الوليد وامتثل الجميع لامر رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم دون اي غضاضه لان رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم لا ينطق عن الهوي وبالتالي فقراره هذا مبني علي _العدل_ ويصب في مصلحه هذا الجيش لتحقيق النصر - لكن موضوع الكفيل اللي بيعمل الفرق الشاسع بين المهندسين غير مبني علي اي اساس عادل بالعكس مبني علي الظلم - بدليل انك بتقول ان انت مصري والمهندس ده مصري ويكبرك بعشر سنوات - وبتقول كمان ان المصريين في شغل المواقع متميزين بلا منازع ( حسب كلامك ) يبقي ايه سبب الفرق الشاسع ده - غير انه استغلال لظروف الناس او جهلهم بحقوقهم 

وقال تعالي ( لا يحب الله الجهر بالسؤ من القول الا من ظلم ) - يعني المظلوم لما يجهر بالسؤ من القول فان الله _يحب ذلك_ - لانه سبحانه يقول لا يحب...... الا -ولو كان ربنا سبحانه وتعالي قال يكره الله الجهر بالسؤ من القول الا....... ساعتها يبقي ربنا سبحانه لا يكره المظلوم الذي يجهر بالقول السئ وبالتالي فلا يؤاخذه علي جهره بالسؤ ............ ولا انت رايك ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

والعدل مطلوب حتي بين اولادك - يعني لو ميزت ابن من ابنائك عن الاخر في معامله فهذا سيؤدي الي زرع الحقد والشقاق بينهم وبين بعضهم لدرجة انك يجب ان تعدل بين اولادك في القبله والمداعبه واللعب معهم 


وفي مشكله تانيه كبيره هي ان الناس بتنظر لما في يد غيرهم وربنا سبحانه وتعالي نهي عن ذلك حيث قال سبحانه وتعالي ( ولا تتمنوا ما فضل الله به بعضكم علي بعض للرجال نصيب مما اكتسبوا وللنساء نصيب مما اكتسبن واسئلوا الله من فضله )صدق الله العظيم - وقال ايضا سبحانه وتعالي ( لا تمدن عينيك الي ما متعنا به ازواجا منهم زهرة الحياة الدنيا لنفتنهم فيه ورزق ربك خير وابقي ) صدق الله العظيم 

المشكله كبيره جدا يازعيم وكلنا شركاء فيها وانا مش عاوز نختزل المشكله في علاقة مصريين ببعض - لان المفروض انها تكون مشكلة مسلمين مع بعض بغض النظر عن جنسياتهم هندي ولا سوري ولا لبناني .......... الكل سواسيه لان ربنا قال في كتابه العزيز - افنجعل المسلمين كالمجرمين مالكم كيف تحكمون صدق الله العظيم - وممكن واحد صاحب شركه شاف مهندس شغال في شركه تانيه واعجب بادائه فيستقطبه للعمل في مؤسسته ويعرض عليه مميزات اكبر من حقه - اليس هذا نظر لما في يد الغير رغم ان رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم نهي عن ذلك حيث قال صلي الله عليه وسلم ( لا يبتاع احدكم علي بيعة اخيه ولا يخطب علي خطبته ) يعني واحد شغال في شركه اروح اخليه يتركها علشان يجي يشتغل معايا - والكلام ده حصل معايا انا شخصيا وبيحصل في كل مكان 

وللحديث بقيه ان شاء الله 

وشكرا واسف علي الاطاله 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــد_


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (25 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير يا أخ محي وزعيم الاسكندرية على طرحكم هذا الموضوع والتي هي ليست مشكلة عند المصريين فقط (مثلما ذكرتم) ولكن عندنا أيضا" وأعتقد في كل مكان ولا أظن ان هذه المشكلة حلها سهل لانه يعتمد بالدرجة الأساس على نفسية الشخص ومدى خوفه من الله.


----------



## Ayman (25 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> كنت استشارى لمشروع فرع وزارة الأوقاف بسكاكا اذا كنت تعرفه ومدينة سكاكا عندما ذهبت اليها كان فيها شارعين شارع المواصلات وشارع التعليم وكان يمكنك ان تسير فيها على الأقدام مسافة 3 كم حتى تجد بشرا آتين من الاتجاه المقابل
> نهايته ذهبنا الى الموقع فى احد الأيام وكان يوم خميس فلم نجد مهندس المقاول فى الموقع وتاخرت الساعة ولم يحضر سالنا عنه فعرفنا انه دخل السجن من امس لأنه قطع اشارة مرور - فقمنا بالاتصال على كفيله فى الرياض فوجه الينا السؤال ( هو المهندس عبد الـ ..... قطع اية اشارة سكاكا كلها اشارتين قطع اية اشارة فيهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ):67::67:
> بالنسبة للقاعود منتشر اكله فى اهل الشمال اما فى مكة والمنطقة الغربية يفضلون الغنم على اى شيء اخر



اي شارع التعليم؟؟..اعتقد انك تقصد الشارع العام..هل مررت على شارع الحزام؟ فهو يشهد سباقات الطرق التي كنت أولا فيها...ايام الشباب 
و تبقى "سكاكا" و "دومة الجندل" على صغرها و بساطتها من أحب و اقرب المدن الى قلبي...


----------



## Ayman (25 ديسمبر 2008)

اما عن الموضوع فهو بلا شك هام و لكن لي وجهة نظر قاصرة فيه..
ارى ان المشكلة ليست في الخارج..المشكلة الأساسية في الداخل. هل تعرف كم يأخذ المهندس في مصر (على الرغم من طفرة المشاريع و المرتبات) . ان المصري او غيره لن يحب ابدا ان يترك بلده ليعمل في اي بلد اخرى حتى و لو كان العائد المادي أكبر بالخارج. لكن عندما يكون الوضع بالداخل من سيء لأسوأ فكان لا بد ان يبحث عن الأفضل.
تخيل ان الحال انصلح و رب العمل في مصر اعطى المهندس ما يستحقه ..بالتأكيد سينصلح الحال بالخارج. أعرف اخوة لي جائهم عمل بمصر بنفس راتب الخارج (شركة خليجية) فوافقوا على الفور..كما أعرف اخوة مهندسون سعوديون يعملون في مصر وهم بفضل الله مستقرون على الرغم من عدم انسجامهم مع المجتمع 
و السؤال هو: هل من الممكن للعائدون من الخارج اصلاح الوضع في مصر؟ هل من الممكن المشاركة في اعمار البلد و فتح فرص لمن هم في الداخل تصرف المهندسين في الوطن عن السفر و ان سافر سيكون بقيمته؟
و الله بلدنا من الممكن ان تكون جنة في الأرض ب15% من المجهود المبذول بالخليج!
و هنا اعتب ايضا على اولي الامر بالدول العربية..تخيل لو تم استثمار 5% فقط من مشاريع (الترف) بمصر و الخليج لمشاريع جدية بالسودان و مصر؟؟ اعتقد اننا من الممكن ان نصبح من اقوى الأمم صناعيا و تجاريا ..و زراعيا


----------



## Ayman (25 ديسمبر 2008)

اما عن الموضوع فهو بلا شك هام و لكن لي وجهة نظر قاصرة فيه..
ارى ان المشكلة ليست في الخارج..المشكلة الأساسية في الداخل. هل تعرف كم يأخذ المهندس في مصر (على الرغم من طفرة المشاريع و المرتبات) . ان المصري او غيره لن يحب ابدا ان يترك بلده ليعمل في اي بلد اخرى حتى و لو كان العائد المادي أكبر بالخارج. لكن عندما يكون الوضع بالداخل من سيء لأسوأ فكان لا بد ان يبحث عن الأفضل.
تخيل ان الحال انصلح و رب العمل في مصر اعطى المهندس ما يستحقه ..بالتأكيد سينصلح الحال بالخارج. أعرف اخوة لي جائهم عمل بمصر بنفس راتب الخارج (شركة خليجية) فوافقوا على الفور..كما أعرف اخوة مهندسون سعوديون يعملون في مصر وهم بفضل الله مستقرون على الرغم من عدم انسجامهم مع المجتمع 
و السؤال هو: هل من الممكن للعائدون من الخارج اصلاح الوضع في مصر؟ هل من الممكن المشاركة في اعمار البلد و فتح فرص لمن هم في الداخل تصرف المهندسين في الوطن عن السفر و ان سافر سيكون بقيمته؟
و الله بلدنا من الممكن ان تكون جنة في الأرض ب15% من المجهود المبذول بالخليج!
و هنا اعتب ايضا على اولي الامر بالدول العربية..تخيل لو تم استثمار 5% فقط من مشاريع (الترف) بمصر و الخليج لمشاريع جدية بالسودان و مصر؟؟ اعتقد اننا من الممكن ان نصبح من اقوى الأمم صناعيا و تجاريا ..و زراعيا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

مصطفى ساطع قال:


> جزاكم الله الف خير يا أخ محي وزعيم الاسكندرية على طرحكم هذا الموضوع والتي هي ليست مشكلة عند المصريين فقط (مثلما ذكرتم) ولكن عندنا أيضا" وأعتقد في كل مكان ولا أظن ان هذه المشكلة حلها سهل لانه يعتمد بالدرجة الأساس على نفسية الشخص ومدى خوفه من الله.


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تمام يا اخ مصطفي - انا باعتبر المشكله دي هي آفة المسلمين في الوقت الحالي وهي مشكلة الحسد لان سيدنا رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم قال ( ان الحسد ليدخل الرجل القبر ويدخل الجمل القدر ) صدق رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم - يعني الحسد يؤدي الي الموت 
وموضوع الحسد ده موضوع كبيرررررررررر نبقي نتكلم فيه ان شاء الله عندما تتاح الفرصه 

وللحديث بقيه ان شاء الله 

وشكرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> اما عن الموضوع فهو بلا شك هام و لكن لي وجهة نظر قاصرة فيه..
> ارى ان المشكلة ليست في الخارج..المشكلة الأساسية في الداخل. هل تعرف كم يأخذ المهندس في مصر (على الرغم من طفرة المشاريع و المرتبات) . ان المصري او غيره لن يحب ابدا ان يترك بلده ليعمل في اي بلد اخرى حتى و لو كان العائد المادي أكبر بالخارج. لكن عندما يكون الوضع بالداخل من سيء لأسوأ فكان لا بد ان يبحث عن الأفضل.
> تخيل ان الحال انصلح و رب العمل في مصر اعطى المهندس ما يستحقه ..بالتأكيد سينصلح الحال بالخارج. أعرف اخوة لي جائهم عمل بمصر بنفس راتب الخارج (شركة خليجية) فوافقوا على الفور..كما أعرف اخوة مهندسون سعوديون يعملون في مصر وهم بفضل الله مستقرون على الرغم من عدم انسجامهم مع المجتمع
> و السؤال هو: هل من الممكن للعائدون من الخارج اصلاح الوضع في مصر؟ هل من الممكن المشاركة في اعمار البلد و فتح فرص لمن هم في الداخل تصرف المهندسين في الوطن عن السفر و ان سافر سيكون بقيمته؟
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مظبوط كلامك يا اخ ايمن ولكن اصلاح المجتمع يبدئ من اصلاح الفرد وكل واحد يصلح من علاقته بربنا في كل العبادات وليس الشعائر فقط - لان ممكن مالك المؤسسه في مكه يكون بيحج كل سنه وبيعتمر كل يوم - ولكن في المعاملات مع الناس -ظالم - اللي هي حقوق الغير ودي عند الله اهم من الشعائر نفسها وربنا نها عن ذلك بقوله سبحانه وتعالي ( ولا تاكلوا اموالكم بينكم بالباطل ) صدق الله العظيم وقال ايضا سبحانه وتعالي ( يا ايها الذين امنوا عليكم انفسكم لا يضركم من ضل اذا اهتديتم ) صدق الله العظيم 
ويوم القيامه هو الفيصل في تلك المظالم وردها الي اصحابها وشوف ربنا سبحانه وتعالي قال ايه عن نتيجة الظلم يوم القيامه 
فقال سبحانه وتعالي ( وعنت الوجوه للحي القيوم وقد خاب من حمل ظلما ) صدق الله العظيم 
- وقال تعالي (الذين امنوا ولم يلبسوا ايمانهم بظلم اولئك لهم الامن وهم مهتدون) صدق الله العظيم يعني الذين امنوا والبسوا ايمانهم بظلم ليس لهم الامن من عذاب الله والعياذ بالله 

وشكرا


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (25 ديسمبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> وممكن واحد صاحب شركه شاف مهندس شغال في شركه تانيه واعجب بادائه فيستقطبه للعمل في مؤسسته ويعرض عليه مميزات اكبر من حقه - اليس هذا نظر لما في يد الغير رغم ان رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم نهي عن ذلك حيث قال صلي الله عليه وسلم ( لا يبتاع احدكم علي بيعة اخيه ولا يخطب علي خطبته ) يعني واحد شغال في شركه اروح اخليه يتركها علشان يجي يشتغل معايا - والكلام ده حصل معايا انا شخصيا وبيحصل في كل مكان
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .. 
تحياتي لجميع الاخوة المشاركين في هذا الحوار الشيق .. 
اخي الفاضل المهندس محي .. / هل ينطبق الحديث الشريف الذي اشرت اليه الى الحالة التي ذكرتها من استقطاب الشركات لموطفين من شركات اخرى ؟! .. 
من وجهة نظري لا ارى في ذلك ضرر ولكن باسس وهي : 
- ان لا يكون فقط المقصود من استقطاب الموظف هو ا الاضرار بالشركة التي يعمل فيها .
- ان يكون الموظف على كفاءة عالية تخدمنا لتجعلنا نقدم له عرض تتناسب مع كفائته لا اكثر .
- وبما ان هنالك عقد يحكم الموظف بشركته ,, والعقد شريعة المتعاقدين وهنا ستؤول الامور الى التالي : 
-- اما ان تعيد الشركة تقييم موظفها فتعطه ما يتناسب مع كفائته .وفي ذلك احقاقا للحق .
-- ان يتم الاتفاق على استكمال مدة العقد المتفق عليه وبعدها هو في حل من امره .
-- او ان تسغنى الشركة عن الموظف مع تطبيق الشروط المتفق عليها مسبقا في التعاقد .​ 
فما الضرر في ذلك ؟ ان كان الموظف بالفعل يستحق اكثر مما يجني حاليا ..​ 
وتقبلوا تحياتي .. 
-​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..
> 
> تحياتي لجميع الاخوة المشاركين في هذا الحوار الشيق ..
> اخي الفاضل المهندس محي .. / هل ينطبق الحديث الشريف الذي اشرت اليه الى الحالة التي ذكرتها من استقطاب الشركات لموطفين من شركات اخرى ؟! ..
> ...


 



المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..
> 
> تحياتي لجميع الاخوة المشاركين في هذا الحوار الشيق ..
> اخي الفاضل المهندس محي .. / هل ينطبق الحديث الشريف الذي اشرت اليه الى الحالة التي ذكرتها من استقطاب الشركات لموطفين من شركات اخرى ؟! ..
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مافيش مشكله او ضرر في ذلك يا اخي الكريم محمد زايد - ولكن لما يكون عندك موظف في شركتك علي نفس الكفاءه ولاتعيد تقييمه بما يوازي هذا المستقطب - الا اذا جاله عرض هو كمان - يبقي الموضوع مش موضوع كفاءه - وقد يكون المهندس القديم اللي عندك اكبر سنا واكثر تاقلما مع عملك 
وموضوع السريه في الرواتب بين الموظفين في الشركات ده دليل ان الموضوع غير مبني علي اساس سليم - لانه لو اساس سليم يبقي معلن وخاضع لاسباب منطقيه يقبلها الموظف الاقل اجرا قبل الموظف الاكثر اجرا (ده لو النظام عادل )
وبعدين هل المفروض ان اي شركه لاتعيد تقييم مهندسها الا اذا جاله عرض خارجي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟يبقي الموضوع موضوع مصالح ذاتيه فقط دون النظر الي مصلحه الموظف 

واشكرك اخي العزيز


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (25 ديسمبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مافيش مشكله او ضرر في ذلك يا اخي الكريم محمد زايد - ولكن لما يكون عندك موظف في شركتك علي نفس الكفاءه ولاتعيد تقييمه بما يوازي هذا المستقطب - الا اذا جاله عرض هو كمان - يبقي الموضوع مش موضوع كفاءه - وقد يكون المهندس القديم اللي عندك اكبر سنا واكثر تاقلما مع عملك
> وموضوع السريه في الرواتب بين الموظفين في الشركات ده دليل ان الموضوع غير مبني علي اساس سليم - لانه لو اساس سليم يبقي معلن وخاضع لاسباب منطقيه يقبلها الموظف الاقل اجرا قبل الموظف الاكثر اجرا (ده لو النظام عادل )
> ...


 
ألسلام عليك ياأخ محي والسلام على كل الزملاء والصلاة والسلام على سيد الخلق محمد (عليه الصلاة والسلام)
 فعلا"أنه لموضوع شيق ويستحق النقاش وأعجبني عبارة ( السريه في الرواتب بين الموظفين في الشركات ...الخ) وهذا ما حصل معي حيث تم زيادة راتبي قبل فترة بمقدار جيد لأجل أعمال أضافية تخص التصميم بالأضافة لوظيفتي الرئيسية كمديرمشاريع الشركة في المحافظة التي أسكن بها ولكن تم يبليغي بأن يكون الموضوع سري وأن لايتم ابلاغ الموظفين الآخرين علما بان أعمال التصميم يقوم بها مكاتب خاصة ويأخذون أجور عالية وأعتقد بأني أستحق هذا المبلغ ولكن بلغت بهذا.

وبالنسبة ل (وبعدين هل المفروض ان اي شركه لاتعيد تقييم مهندسها الا اذا جاله عرض خارجي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟يبقي الموضوع موضوع مصالح ذاتيه فقط دون النظر الي مصلحه الموظف ). يا أخي هناك بعض الشركات (وليس الكل) عندما يعلمون بأن موظف معين يريد تركهم بسبب توفر مخصصات أو مؤهلات في الوظيفة الجديدة أكثر من شركته!!! للأسف يقوم بمحاربة الموظف وقد يقوم بأغراء الموظف الذي لديه بوعود (كأن يزيد راتبه ومخصصاته...الخ من المميزات) لحين ذهاب الفرصة المؤاتية للموظف ومن ثم يبدأ بنسيان ووعوده أو يختلق الاعذار أو يعرض عليه أنهاء خدماته .

وللحديث بقية ان شاء الله

أخوكم مصطفى


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

مصطفى ساطع قال:


> ألسلام عليك ياأخ محي والسلام على كل الزملاء والصلاة والسلام على سيد الخلق محمد (عليه الصلاة والسلام)
> فعلا"أنه لموضوع شيق ويستحق النقاش وأعجبني عبارة ( السريه في الرواتب بين الموظفين في الشركات ...الخ) وهذا ما حصل معي حيث تم زيادة راتبي قبل فترة بمقدار جيد لأجل أعمال أضافية تخص التصميم بالأضافة لوظيفتي الرئيسية كمديرمشاريع الشركة في المحافظة التي أسكن بها ولكن تم يبليغي بأن يكون الموضوع سري وأن لايتم ابلاغ الموظفين الآخرين علما بان أعمال التصميم يقوم بها مكاتب خاصة ويأخذون أجور عالية وأعتقد بأني أستحق هذا المبلغ ولكن بلغت بهذا.
> 
> وبالنسبة ل (وبعدين هل المفروض ان اي شركه لاتعيد تقييم مهندسها الا اذا جاله عرض خارجي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟يبقي الموضوع موضوع مصالح ذاتيه فقط دون النظر الي مصلحه الموظف ). يا أخي هناك بعض الشركات (وليس الكل) عندما يعلمون بأن موظف معين يريد تركهم بسبب توفر مخصصات أو مؤهلات في الوظيفة الجديدة أكثر من شركته!!! للأسف يقوم بمحاربة الموظف وقد يقوم بأغراء الموظف الذي لديه بوعود (كأن يزيد راتبه ومخصصاته...الخ من المميزات) لحين ذهاب الفرصة المؤاتية للموظف ومن ثم يبدأ بنسيان ووعوده أو يختلق الاعذار أو يعرض عليه أنهاء خدماته .
> ...


 
احسنت يا اخ مصطفي وده بيؤكد الكلام ان الموضوع مرتبط بمصلحه خاصه - والمبالغ اللي بيدفعوها شركتك ليك وطلبوا منك انها تبقي سر كانوا بيدفعوا اضعافها للمكتب الخارجي - يعني لما الموضوع مس مصلحتهم الخاصه عدلولك وضعك 

انا كنت شغال في شركه في مصر وكان في مهندس يكبرني بسنه كان بياخد مرتب يساوي 3 مرات مرتبي لانه متعين عن طريق مسئول في جهة الاشراف - وانا لما عرفت ما اهتمتش بالموضوع لان انا كان عندي اعتبارات تانيه واهداف تانيه من شغلي في مجال ترميم الاثار بالاضافه ان كان عندي شغل خاص بي وكان العمل قريب من مقر سكني حوالي 3 محطات مترو - وطبعا اثناء الاتفاق علي الراتب يقولولك ان احنا عندنا مكافات وحوافز وعلاوه سنويه ......... وكلام من هذا القبيل ولما تقبل وتمضي العقد قعدت حوالي 3 سنين ما شوفتش حاجه !!!!!!!!!!! وكل ماتيكي سنه جديده يقوللك اديك شايف الظروف والوضع وكلام من ده - المهم انا كنت فاكر ان الناس كلها بتاخد رواتب متقاربه وكما هو معروف - لان مافيش حاجه بتستخبي - اكتشفنا بعد كده ان هناك كشوف سريه لكل مهندسين الشركه كعلاوة خاصه بكل واحد منهم - بس اوعي تقول لحد - ههههههههههههه ماعدا انا ومهندس اخر - برضه ما اهتمتش 
ولما كملت 4 سنين تقريبا كان شغلي الخاص بدء يكبر ومحتاج وقت اكبر وتفرغ ليه فقررت الاستقاله لكي اتفرغ لعملي - عرضوا علي 2.5 الراتب وقالولي انت احسن مهندس عندنا في الشركه - قلتلهم طب فلان بقاله 3 سنين بياخد اكتر من راتبي 3 مرات - قالولي ده ظروف خاصه وانت احسن منه في الشغل - طب ازاي واحد احسن من واحد وبياخد اقل منه بهذا الفارق الكبير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طبعا انا رفضت لاني واخد قرار نهائي وانا كنت ماشي ماشي حتي لو ها يدوني 10 اضعاف -لو انا ماقدمتش استقالتي كان زماني الي ما شاء الله بنفس الراتب - وانا من طبعي ما باحبش الالحاح في الامور دي 

وللحديث بقيه ان شاء الله

وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمــــد_


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (25 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخوانى الأعزاء 
كم انا سعيد فى نجاحى لجذب اقدامكم للحديث حول المفارقات الوظيفية وان شئت قل مهزلة الاتفاقات الوظيفية 
غير ان كل هذه المشاركات مع جليل وكثير الاحترام لها ولكاتبيها على اختلاف جنسياتهم واعمارهم وتجاربهم الا ان واحدا لم يضع يده على موطن الداء الكامن فى نفوسنا نحن
اللهم الا مرورا عابرا فى مشاركة الأخ محى والأخ مصطفى ساطع والأخ ايمن والأخ زايد
كل ما طرحتموه هو عين الواقع وهو الذى يحدث فعلا ولكن يحدث بين من ؟؟؟؟ بين طرفين ( المالك والمستأجر ) ولكن هناك طرف ثالث وهو المعنى بمشاركتى وهو ( الجار ) - ولننسى للحظات اننا نتحدث عن انفسنا وتعاقداتنا كمهندسين 
انت استأجرت شقة فى احدى العقارات وكتبت عقدا مع المالك والايجار الف جنيه فى الشهر - ثم جئت انا بعدك واخذت شقة فى نفس العقار بمواصفات احسن من شقتك وبمبلغ 300 فى الشهر - هل هذا مبرر لك ان تعادينى وتشهر بى ؟؟؟؟؟
هذا هو السؤال ومكمن الذاء الذى اشار اليه اخى محى ( الحسد )
الحسد يجعلك تصب غضبك على كل من ملك نعمة او حصل له خير فالمشكلة نفسية بحتة قبل ان تكون مشكلة تعاقدية او ظلم واقع اوتغرير حاصل
وقد واتتنى الفرصة لأتحدث مع احد هؤلاء وسألته لماذا قبلت هذا الراتب المتدنى ؟؟؟؟؟ قال ( كنت عاوزنى اعمل ايه انا بقى لى سنتين قاعد وما فيش شغل )
اذن فالمسألة عرض وطلب - لماذا نحورها بعد ذلك لتكون ظلم واقع - وكل صاحب عمل فى بداية تعاقداته لا يعطى رواتب عالية ليستكشف كفاءة الشخص المتعاقد معه
وكثير من ارباب العمل يرفعون رواتب من يثبت كفاءته وخاصة لو كانت شركة لها منظومتها الادارية وفيها مبدأ الثواب والعقاب 
واكثر ما يحدث من هذه المهاترات فهو من المؤسسات الفردية والتى نسميها نحن هنا ( مقاول انفار )
فمعظم المؤسسات الفردية لا يحكمها الا هوى صاحب العمل واستظرافه للشخص 

حتى هنا معى بعض الحق ام لا
وللحديث بقية ان كان فى العمر بقية ​


----------



## إسلام علي (25 ديسمبر 2008)

متابع و م ستمتع 
أكمل أرجوك :d


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (25 ديسمبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> متابع و م ستمتع
> أكمل أرجوك :d


اشكرك على اهتمامك ورفعك لروحى المعنوية
ساحاول توضيح ما اريد قولهه من خلال هذه القصة
كنت مديرا للمشاريع فى احدى المؤسسات وكان راتبى (6000) ريال وكان بمقاييس الوقت من فئة الرواتب الممتازة - ثم اعلنت المؤسسة عن حاجتها الى فنى مختبر وعن طريق بعض زملائنا فى مصر تقد مالى هذه الوظيفة مهندس دفعة 1981 قدم نفسه انه معيد بكلية الهندسة جامعة ....... فى قسم اختبارات المواد وارسل سيرته الذاتية عبر الفاكس الى المؤسسة
كان الراتب المقترح لهذه الوظيف لو تقد م اليها احد الفنيين هو 2500 ريال - وتم الاتصال المباشر بين صاحب المؤسسة وبين هذا المهندس دون واسطة او تدخل من احد فقال له ( انت عاوز راتب كام ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ) فقال ( 3500 ريال + البدلات ) فوافق صاحب المؤسسة بدون تردد
فى اول اسبوع من وصول هذا المهندس والمفترض انه قد قبل وظيفة فنى مختبر - وجدناه بصفة مستمرة ملازم لمكتب صاحب المؤسسة ويعطيه تفاصيل كل صغيرة وكبيرة عن تحركات الأشخاص وووووو
ثم اعطى لنفسه الحق فى التدخل فى عملى وطلب من صاحب المؤسسة ان يكون هو مدير المشاريع ( وانا ما ليش لزمة ) - يمر على المواقع - يتصل على المهندسين الذين يعملون تحت ادارتى ويطلب منهم بينات المشاريع - سحب ملفات المشاريع التى هى من اختصاصى ووضعها فى مكتبه
المهم حاول ان يوجد لنفسه وظيفة غير التى جاء من اجلها - ( انا هنا اذكر ما حدث منه فقط ولم اذكر ما حدث منى لأنه بالطبع معروف )
ثم طلب من المحاسب كشف الرواتب ليطلع على راتبى ويقدم طلب لصاحب المؤسسة برفع راتبه على الأقل يساوينى - من حقه ان يتقدم بهذا الطلب ولكن ليس من حقه التشهير بى او باى شخص آخر 
( هذا كله فى فترة شهرين من وصوله )
ولأننى اريد وانت تريد والله يفعل ما يريد فقد حدثت بينى وبين صاحب العمل مشكلة قررت على اثرها ترك المؤسسة وطلبت خروج نهائي - وبالفعل حقق الله لى ما طلبت على الرغم من ان صاحب العمل عرض على وقتها مضاعفة الراتب وسيارة جديدة وووو - ولكن كان السيف قد سبق العزل وتركت المؤسسة عائدا الى مصر
لم يجد صاحب المؤسسة امامه بديلا لى سوى هذا المهندس - واراد الله ان تظهر الحقيقة


فهذا المهندس ليس مهندسا مدنيا :82:

لا يعمل فى مجال التدريس فى كلية الهندسة كما ادعى :70: ولكنه موظف تم تعيينه فى مختبر الكلية فن طريق اعلان للوظائف

الماجستير الذى كان يحمله كان فى احد فروع العلم البعيدة كل البعد عن الهندسة المدنية:81:
اتضح هذا الكلام كله بعد ان اراد صاحب المؤسسة اعتماد اوراقه لدى وزارة الـ .............. فاعادوا له الأوراق وقالوا ( عاوزين اوراق مهندس ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ) - فى الوقت الذى غادرت فيه المؤسسة عائدا الى مصر 
هل هذه القصة مفهومة المغزى ام عليها علامات استفهام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وللحديث بقية ان كان فى العمر بقية


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (25 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> اشكرك على اهتمامك ورفعك لروحى المعنوية
> ساحاول توضيح ما اريد قولهه من خلال هذه القصة
> كنت مديرا للمشاريع فى احدى المؤسسات وكان راتبى (6000) ريال وكان بمقاييس الوقت من فئة الرواتب الممتازة - ثم اعلنت المؤسسة عن حاجتها الى فنى مختبر وعن طريق بعض زملائنا فى مصر تقد مالى هذه الوظيفة مهندس دفعة 1981 قدم نفسه انه معيد بكلية الهندسة جامعة ....... فى قسم اختبارات المواد وارسل سيرته الذاتية عبر الفاكس الى المؤسسة
> كان الراتب المقترح لهذه الوظيف لو تقد م اليها احد الفنيين هو 2500 ريال - وتم الاتصال المباشر بين صاحب المؤسسة وبين هذا المهندس دون واسطة او تدخل من احد فقال له ( انت عاوز راتب كام ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ) فقال ( 3500 ريال + البدلات ) فوافق صاحب المؤسسة بدون تردد
> ...


 
أخي وزميلي زعيم الأسكندرية والأخ العزيز محي 
أعتقد ان حل هذه المشكلة عقيمة لان الظروف الاقتصادية التي قد يمر بها الشخص قد يؤدي به الى تقديم عدة تنازلات ومن ضمنها القبول بأدنى الرواتب وأن يجعله فريسة الأستغلال (أستغلال جهده وعلمه الذي لايقدًر بثمن) من قبل اصحاب الشركات والمال.
صدقني لو لم يؤثر الحياة الأقتصادية والأجتماعية على الفرد, لعرف كل شخص قيمة العلم الذي يحمله (العلم الذي لايأتي بالمال وانما بالكفاح والسهر والتعب). وبالنسبة لحسد العيشة يكفي ان أذكركم بقول الله تعالى: أن الله لايغير ما بقوم حتى يغير ما بأنفسهم

وللبقية حديث ان شاء الله

أخوكم مصطفى ساطع


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> اشكرك على اهتمامك ورفعك لروحى المعنوية
> ساحاول توضيح ما اريد قولهه من خلال هذه القصة
> كنت مديرا للمشاريع فى احدى المؤسسات وكان راتبى (6000) ريال وكان بمقاييس الوقت من فئة الرواتب الممتازة - ثم اعلنت المؤسسة عن حاجتها الى فنى مختبر وعن طريق بعض زملائنا فى مصر تقد مالى هذه الوظيفة مهندس دفعة 1981 قدم نفسه انه معيد بكلية الهندسة جامعة ....... فى قسم اختبارات المواد وارسل سيرته الذاتية عبر الفاكس الى المؤسسة
> كان الراتب المقترح لهذه الوظيف لو تقد م اليها احد الفنيين هو 2500 ريال - وتم الاتصال المباشر بين صاحب المؤسسة وبين هذا المهندس دون واسطة او تدخل من احد فقال له ( انت عاوز راتب كام ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ) فقال ( 3500 ريال + البدلات ) فوافق صاحب المؤسسة بدون تردد
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

قبل ماتكمل كلامك وتقول حصللك ايه بعد كده - انا ها قوللك - انت رجعت مصر وحصلت علي عقد اخر براتب اعلي ومميزات افضل - لانك استقلت حفاظا علي كرامتك _ وليس افتراءا علي الله_ 
والاخ صاحب المؤسسه تصرفه خاطئ من البدايه عندما سمح لهذا الرجل ان يتدخل في شئون الناس ويفركش المنظومه ويخللي مدير مشروع يستقيل - لان في اصحاب عمل يحب الشخص اللي يتلصص علي زملاؤه ويبلغه الاخبار وفلان بيداوم الساعه كم وبيروح الساعه كم وعمل ايه وسوي ايه - وطبعا المبلغ ده مش ها يبلغ بالحرف الواحد بالعكس ها يزود من عنده حسب اهوائه - _ودي تعتبر غيبه ونميمه يعني من الكبائر_ واكيد صاحب العمل يكون بيحتقره من داخله لكن مصلحته انه يحس انه عارف كل كبيره وصغيره وده بقي بيدخل في نطاق المكر السئ من الطرفين - اللي ربنا قال عنه ( ولا يحيق المكر السئ الا باهله ) صدق الله العظيم 
وهي دي النتيجه اللي وصل لها الطرفين صاحب المؤسسه فقد مدير مشروع وعقبال ما يجي واحد جديد يلم الليله فيها وقت وممكن يطلع مقلب زي صاحبنا ده - وربنا هو اللي هاينتقم منه لانه ظالم و بيسمح بفعل كبيره ( الغيبه والنميمه في شركته ) فعقابه عند ربه 
وصاحبك التاني من البدايه حصل علي تلك الوظيفه بالتزوير والكذب فربنا امهله والتحق بالعمل ولانه مش مهندس اساسا فالحقد اشتغل بالاضافه انه بيتقرب الي صاحب العمل - وكانه هو الرازق - ونسي ان الاولي ان يتقرب الي الله ربه ورب صاحب العمل ورب الجميع والحي الذي لا يموت - وعاوز اقوللك ان التملق الي صاحب العمل دي مشكله في كل الجنسيات مش المصريين بس وفي كل دول الخليج - المهم انه ظهر انه كاذب وممكن صاحب المؤسسه يسيبه معاه علشان بيجبله الاخبار علي المهندس الجديد - هههههههه- لانه كفاءه في هذا الموضوع وهكذا 

المهم انا عاوز اقوللك ان تصرفك ده صحيح 100% انك تترك العمل ويتناسب مع معتقداتنا في ان الرازق هو الله - ويجب عليك الا تكون مفتري علي الله في استقالتك من عملك - 

وبعدين انت لو طالع سلم بتترك الدرجة الاولي اولا علشان تصل الي الدرجه الثانيه - يعني بتترك الاول لكي ترتقي - وربنا عاوز يعلي من شانك لانك شغال باخلاص مع واحد ما يستهلش فحصل اللي حصل والفائز الوحيد في القصه دي كلها هو انت - علي الاقل بعدت عن الجو السئ ده وربنا اكيد عوضك بوضع احسن 

وشكرا وللحديث بقيه ان شاء الله 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــــــد_


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (26 ديسمبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> قبل ماتكمل كلامك وتقول حصللك ايه بعد كده - انا ها قوللك - انت رجعت مصر وحصلت علي عقد اخر براتب اعلي ومميزات افضل - لانك استقلت حفاظا علي كرامتك _ وليس افتراءا علي الله_
> والاخ صاحب المؤسسه تصرفه خاطئ من البدايه عندما سمح لهذا الرجل ان يتدخل في شئون الناس ويفركش المنظومه ويخللي مدير مشروع يستقيل - لان في اصحاب عمل يحب الشخص اللي يتلصص علي زملاؤه ويبلغه الاخبار وفلان بيداوم الساعه كم وبيروح الساعه كم وعمل ايه وسوي ايه - وطبعا المبلغ ده مش ها يبلغ بالحرف الواحد بالعكس ها يزود من عنده حسب اهوائه - _ودي تعتبر غيبه ونميمه يعني من الكبائر_ واكيد صاحب العمل يكون بيحتقره من داخله لكن مصلحته انه يحس انه عارف كل كبيره وصغيره وده بقي بيدخل في نطاق المكر السئ من الطرفين - اللي ربنا قال عنه ( ولا يحيق المكر السئ الا باهله ) صدق الله العظيم
> ...


واضح تماما انك تعلم القصة - انت شغال فين بالظبط :81::81::81:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مش محتاجه نباهه يازعيم - دي ثقه في كلام ربنا ووعده - تخيل بقي لو انت قبلت الوضع وخايف من قطع الرزق كنت بهدلت نفسك و كنت هاتبقي من اللي قال عنهم ربنا ( الذين تتوفاهم الملائكة ظالمي انفسهم قالوا فيم كنتم قالوا كنا مستضعفين في الارض قالوا الم تكن ارض الله واسعه فتهاحروا فيها ) صدق الله العظيم - وقال سبحانه وتعالي ( ومن يهاجر يجد في الارض مراغما كثيرا وسعه ) صدق الله العظيم 

انا عرفت معلومه عن اليابان اخبرني بها صديق - ان كل شركات الاجهزة الالكترونيه زي سوني وتوشيبا وناشيونال ....... الخ مرتب المهندس او الفني ذو الخبرة المعينه في كل الشركات واحد يعني مهندس كهربا خبرته 10 سنين ها تلاقي راتبه في كل الشركات واحد في شركه سوني هو نفسه في ناشيونال هو نفس الراتب في توشيبا - وهذا الراتب يكفيه لكي يحيا حياه كريمه له ولاسرته - اليس هذا يعنبر اساس عادل - يبقي الموظف ها يضيع وقته انه يدور علي شغل آخر ليه -شوف بقي نتيجه العدل ده ايه ........ الناس اصبحوا مستقرين وتفرغوا للعمل لدرجه العشق حتي وصل الامر ان الحكومه ارادت تقليل ساعات العمل لاسباب اقتصاديهمن حوالي 5 او 6 سنوات - ايه اللي حصل من الناس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ تظاهروا لالغاء هذا القرار !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!- وده اللي جعل اليابان علي قمة العالم في التكنولوجيا - رغم ان الدوله بدئت من الصفر بعد القاء القنبله النوييه علي مدينتي هيروشيما وناجازاكي - بدءوا من الصفر علي اساس عادل هدفه المصلحه العامه للبلد وللناس ( لان المصلحتين ما يتجزؤش )- ودول ناس بيعبدوا الاصنام !!!!!!!!!!!!!!يعني ماعندهمش قرآن ولا سنه - تخيل بقي لو المسلمين عملوا كده ( حققوا العدل في قوانينهم وفي تعاملاتهم )

شوف بقي عندنا الوضع الراهن عامل ازاي - الناس بتروح الشغل وهي قرفانه وكانه كدر وبيفرحوا بيوم الاجازة ونبغوا في طريقة التزويغ وان كل واحد ينسب شغل الاخرين ليه هو - ولو مدير شايف واحد نابغ يكبس علي نفسه ويدبرلوا مصيبه - ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله - نبقي النتيجه عندنا ايه غير التخلف ونتحول الي ان نكون مستهلكين وعباره عن سمك بياكل في بعضه لاننا اعتبرنا الدين شعائر فقط (صلاه وصوم وزكاه وحج فقط) والتعاملات والحقوق بين الناس وبعضها مساله ثانويه كل واحد يفسرها حسب اهوائه وبما يخدم مصلحته وحسب نفوذه - يعني ممكن واحد يكون سبب في سن قانون علشان ماحدش يوجعله دماغه وياكل حقوق الناس رسمي بقوة القانون !!!!!!!!!!

ونسال الله السلامه والعفو والعافيه 

وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــد_


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (26 ديسمبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مش محتاجه نباهه يازعيم - دي ثقه في كلام ربنا ووعده - تخيل بقي لو انت قبلت الوضع وخايف من قطع الرزق كنت بهدلت نفسك و كنت هاتبقي من اللي قال عنهم ربنا ( الذين تتوفاهم الملائكة ظالمي انفسهم قالوا فيم كنتم قالوا كنا مستضعفين في الارض قالوا الم تكن ارض الله واسعه فتهاحروا فيها ) صدق الله العظيم - وقال سبحانه وتعالي ( ومن يهاجر يجد في الارض مراغما كثيرا وسعه ) صدق الله العظيم
> 
> ...


 
بارك الله بك ياأخينا وزميلنا محي على الطرح الجميل وللعلم هذا مايحدث في كثير من البلدان المسلمة ويؤسفني قول هذا ,وان دل هذا على شىء أنما على علامات قيام الساعة. 
لك هذه القصة ....أعلم أن أحد علماء الدين زار دول الغرب لمهمة وعند رجوعه سألوه ماذا وجدت في الغرب (طبعا" توقعوا أن يقول لهم بأن الفساد الأخلاقي منتشر والخمر ...الخ)... أتعلم ماذا أجاب؟ قال للأسف وجدت عندهم الأسلام وماهم بمسلمين.... وجدت عندهم الالتزام بالوعد والموعد وعدم الكذب والأخلاص بالعمل ..الخ من الامور الذي وصانا بها دين الاسلام لخدمة المجتمع ....مع الاسف ما وصل به حالنا اليوم وأدعوا من الله أن يصلح حال المسلمين في كل بلدان العالم...مع التقدير

أخوك مصطفى


----------



## Abo Fares (26 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

شو يا جماعة؟؟ شايف تغير مسار الحديث 180 درجة 

أعتقد أن المشاكل التي تتحدثون عنها، رغم عدم خبرتي بها كوني لم أعمل في الخليج، هي مشاكل أزلية، ولن نستفيد شيئاً من التحدث عنها سواء في هذا الملتقى أو في أي مكان آخر.. 

مع تحيـــــــاتي للجميع..


----------



## kesbah (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*اكثروا من الصلاة علي رسول الله*​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (27 ديسمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> شو يا جماعة؟؟ شايف تغير مسار الحديث 180 درجة
> 
> ...





kesbah قال:


> *اكثروا من الصلاة علي رسول الله*​


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
عندكم حق ولكن هذا الحديث كما نسميه بلغة اهل مكة ( عصف ذهنى )
شاكرا لكم التنبيه والتدخل فى الوقت المناسب
ولكم تحياتى


----------



## Abo Fares (27 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
> عندكم حق ولكن هذا الحديث كما نسميه بلغة اهل مكة ( عصف ذهنى )
> شاكرا لكم التنبيه والتدخل فى الوقت المناسب
> ولكم تحياتى


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. أهلاً م. زعيم الاسكندرية.. 

آآآآآآآآه brainstorming  .. فعلاً نسيت أنك مدير شركة الآن 
على كل حال، يمكنك التكلم بما شئت، وأنا لم أتدخل لإغلاق الحديث في ذلك، وإنما أفضل أن ينتقل الحديث إلى موضوع خاص به نظراً للتشعب الذي وصلنا إليه فيه، وذلك ليبقى هذا الموضوع محافظاً على توجهه.. 

مع تحيـــــــــاتي..


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (27 ديسمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. أهلاً م. زعيم الاسكندرية..
> 
> آآآآآآآآه Brainstorming  .. فعلاً نسيت أنك مدير شركة الآن
> على كل حال، يمكنك التكلم بما شئت، وأنا لم أتدخل لإغلاق الحديث في ذلك، وإنما أفضل أن ينتقل الحديث إلى موضوع خاص به نظراً للتشعب الذي وصلنا إليه فيه، وذلك ليبقى هذا الموضوع محافظاً على توجهه..
> ...


عود حميد اخى ابو الحلول وان شاء الله تكون امورك قد قضيت بفضل الله فالمشاركات بدونك ليس لها طعم ولا رائحة
مدير شركة على الورق حتى الآن حيث لم يتم التفعيل الحقيقى لها كأى مشروع خاص فى البداية تواجهنا صعوبات شديدة
العصف الذهنى المشار اليه اوضح بصورة كبيرة ان المهندس محى لديه من العلم الشرعى الكثير وان المهندس مصطفى ساطع لديه اسلوب اكثر من محترم فى المناقشة
شكرا لكم جميعا​


----------



## Abo Fares (27 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> عود حميد اخى ابو الحلول وان شاء الله تكون امورك قد قضيت بفضل الله فالمشاركات بدونك ليس لها طعم ولا رائحة
> 
> مدير شركة على الورق حتى الآن حيث لم يتم التفعيل الحقيقى لها كأى مشروع خاص فى البداية تواجهنا صعوبات شديدة
> العصف الذهنى المشار اليه اوضح بصورة كبيرة ان المهندس محى لديه من العلم الشرعى الكثير وان المهندس مصطفى ساطع لديه اسلوب اكثر من محترم فى المناقشة
> شكرا لكم جميعا​


 
أهلاً أخي زعيم الاسكندرية.. مازالت حالة (الكركبة) موجودة شوي، وانشالله بتتيسر الأمور.. 

يسر الله لك أمورك، كنت أمازحك فقط، وبارك الله بك وبجميع المشتركين، ووفقنا جميعاً لما يحبه ويرضاه من القول والعمل الصالح..

مع تحيـــــــاتي..


----------



## ماجدان (27 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> لأن الموضوع زاد عن حده واحسبكم الآن توجهون رسائل لوم لأبو الحلول على هذه المشاركة


 
السلام عليكم 
الأستاذ المهندس القدير / زعيم الأسكندريه 

تحيه طيبه وبعد 

بجد يا بشمهندس بالعكس تماما ......... بجد انا والله العظيم أشكر المهندس أبو الحلول على الأستضافه 

وحاجه مهمه 

من خلال حضرتك انا بجد عرفت أهمية الموضع ده 
لن بصراحه كل اللقاءات السابقه دون أستثناء تجمعنى معهم صداقات ومعرفه مسبقه 
فلم أشعر بقيمة الموضوع إلا من خلال حضرتك وأيضا مع الأستاذ الأستشارى القدير م. عبد العزيز الجمل إن لم تخوننى الذاكره فى الأسم 
فقد عرفنى باشخاص كبار ثم كبار ثم كبار ولا أجد من ما أعرف من كلمات لوصفكم 

والآن تحية شكر وإجلال لحضرتكم 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ماجدان (27 ديسمبر 2008)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> ولا يزال الوسط الهندسى هنا فى مكة يتحدث عن مشروع ابراج منى وما حدث فيه من طرفى - فقد قدمت احدى الشركات العريقة هنا فى المملكة دراستها لتوريد وتركيب الهيكل الحديدى للواجهات الذى سيحمل فى النهاية قطع من الجرانيت سمك 3 سم مقاس 90 سم * 90 سم وزنها يزيد على 80 كجم تخيلوا معى ان هذه القطعة تسقد على راس احد الحجاج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الامر ليس فيه هزار سيتدخل الملك شخصيا والباقى تعرفونه
> 
> المهم راجعت الدراسة والحسابات المقدمة فوجدت انه لا بد من ايقاف العمل ومتبقى على الحج 40 يوما فطلبت ايقاف العمل - اتهمت فى البداية بالجنون ثم بالترحيل خراج البلاد ثم اقل شىء استبعاد من مشاريع المشاعر - ماذا تفعل لو كنت مكانى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> الأمر وصل لنائب الأمير ثم وصل الى الأمير ( وزير الأشغال) قلنا مرحبا وهذه رخصة الاقامة ومستعد للمغادرة لكن لن انفذ شيئا خاطئا - وشكلوا لجنة ضمت علية القوم واستدعونى انا والمدير الفنى لهذه الشركة وجلسنا امام الكمبيوتر وكان يستخدم برنامج اكسل فى التصميم قام هو ببرمجته وتم اجراء الحسابات اما اللجنة ليعطى البرنامج ( unsafe) باللون الأحمر لتخسر الشركة بسبب هذا الخطأ 1.6 مليون ريال
> ...


 
السلام عليكم 
استاذنا الحبيب 

مبدئيا فى راى إن لو كان ده حصل لا قدر الله والله أكبر 
مكنش هيبقى فى سجن ولا حاجه 

لأن المهندس المنفذ نفذ كما تقول المخططات تماما وكمان فى أستشارى مسؤول تماما عن الأستلامات والأعتمادات 
فضلا عن معتمد التصميم أساسا 
وكمان فى mangment eng فى مثل هذه المشاريع الكبيره 
ولا ايه راى حضرتك 

طبعا لا الغى الحس الهندسى للمهندس المنفذ ولا أجرأ ابدأ على ألغاء العلم الهندسى للمهندس المنفذ عن التصميم 

وكان هذا فى رأى فى مشاركات أعلاه عن المنفذ والمصمم ....... لا يفترقان أبدا 
ولا يمكن للمصمم تصميم ممتاز إلا إذا كان على درايه بالتنفيذ ليصمم ما يمكن تنفيذه والعكس مع المهندس المنفذ 

** الفرق بين المهندس والمقاول والصنيعى ( الفورمان ) 
فلا أجد احسن من كلمات حضرتك القليله والغنيه تماما 

أما عن النصائح 
فبحق الله ....... انت إن شاء الله خير من يقدم النصيحه 
وجزاك الله خيرا 

ولك كل الشكر والأحترام


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (28 ديسمبر 2008)

سالدان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الأستاذ المهندس القدير / زعيم الأسكندريه
> 
> تحيه طيبه وبعد
> ...





سالدان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استاذنا الحبيب
> 
> مبدئيا فى راى إن لو كان ده حصل لا قدر الله والله أكبر
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،
ها انت اخى م . سالدان تضيف باسلوبك بعدا جديدا لهذا الملتقى المحترم - ولكنك اشتركت مع باقى الأخوة والزملاء الأعزاء فى انك اعطيتنى انت الآخر اكبر من حجمى بكثير والله يعلم 
اما عن استفسارك المهذب فاحب ان اوضح ان الأمر يختلف فى نقطتين


 مشاريع المشاعر تختلف فى ثقافتها ومنطلقاتها ولا تعامل كغيرها من المشاريع
وضعى انا فى المشروع


عن النقطة الأولى فلا أعلم ان كنت تتذكر العمارة التى انهارت على راس الحجاج بجوار الحرم فى منطقى تسمى ( الغزة ) وراح ضحيتها ما يقرب من 52 حاج فى موسم حج عام 1426 على ما اذكر و دفعت المملكة دياتهم بالكامل وتم ايداع جميع من لهم علاقة بهذه العمارة فى السجن لحين انتهاء التحقيقات بل ان المهندس الذى قام بعمل التعديلات الخاطئة احضروه من بلده بطريقة او باخرى واودعوه فى السجن
النقطة الثانية انا فى بداية التحاقى بهذا المشروع كنت مديرا للمكتب الفنى ثم مديرا للتنفيذ بجانب المكتب الفنى ثم مديرا للمشروع - فانا المسئول عن تقديم اى تصميميات او تعديلات او اقتراحات - كذلك فان ملحقات المشروع ذات الطبيعة الخاصة تقوم الشركات المتخصصة بالتقدم بعطائها شاملا الدراسات التصميمية - لكن فى النهاية لا بد ان تمر هذه الدراسات على المكتب الفنى - وعقود المقاولات تنص على ان المقاول مسئول مسئولية كاملة عن الرسومات والتصميمات كما لو كانت مقدمة منه - وانا كنت فى موضع المسئولية الكاملة عن اعتماد او رفض اعتماد التصميمات المقدمة
هذا فقط لتوضيح الصورة وللتوضيح اكثر فان معظم حياتى العملية قضيتها فى التنفيذ ثم تعلمت التصميم بعد ذلك - لذلك فان عينك تقع سريعا على اخطاء المصممين او اخطاء الرسومات التنفيذية
والشيء بالشئء يذكر فبالأمس فقط عرض على تصميم لأحد الأبراج فى مكة لأكون احد المتقدمين لتنفيذه فلفت نظرى ان المصمم قام بتحويل حائط القص من الدور الرابع الى عمود مربع حتى الدور السابع عشر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ دون الحفاظ على مركزية او رسم منطقة التحول وعلاقة العمود بحائط القص ؟؟؟؟؟؟
فتقدمت بعرض اسعارى شاملا تغيير التصميم
ارجو ان اكون قد اوضحت :82::82:
مع جزيل شكرى واحترامى لك على اسلوبك الراقى والذى يدل على شخصية اكثر من محترمة


----------



## قدير احمد (28 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل الله يوفق الساءل والمسؤول واعضاء المنتدى اجمعين


----------



## Abo Fares (29 ديسمبر 2008)

للرفع.........


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربنا يبارك فيك ويكرمك*



أبو الحلول قال:


> للرفع.........



بجد بسم الله ماشاء الله عليك
طبعا اشيد بما فعلته من غلق have a good end week
وفقك الله الى الخير دائما


----------



## سارية عثمان (7 يناير 2009)

لك الشكر استاذي الكريم ، استفدت غاية الاستفاده من كل كلمة كتبتها ويتصل الشكر للمحاور البارع الذى استنطق الاستاذ الاخ سامر مع التحية.


----------



## gu8gu8 (8 يناير 2009)

Latest crack software ftp download 
cad/cam/cae/eda/optical crack ftp download software
Part of Software 
---------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Do not put any replies here. WE will not check any replies here on the forum.
If you are interested in or want to get more software list ,please go 
http://even2one.3322.org
http://zhangqg.51.net
http://www.zhangqg.ugu.pl
e-mail:
[email protected];[email protected];[email protected]
AUTOFORM V4.1.1 ISO 1CD 
SURFWARE.SURFCAM.V2007
GIBBSCAM.2007 V8.9 
DP.Technology.ESPRIT.2008.Plus 1CD 
MOLDPLUS_METRIC_V9.2_FOR_MASTERCAM X2
MASTERCAM_X2_ MR2_v11
solidcam_v2007 FOR SOLIDWORK
icam.compost.v17
JETCAM EXPERT V15.6
AMADA_CNCKAD v8.5
IMOLD 2008 FOR SOLIDWORKS
CGTECH.VERICUT.V6.3
Space-E v4.6 _ISO 1CD 
K-MOLD V9.5
CIMATRON_ELITE_V8.0_ISO 
MISSLER.TOPSOLID.2007 6.8 dvd 
Nemetschek.PlanDesign.2006.Multilanguage 
DEPOCAM 2006
SOLIDWORKS V2008 with sp1 ISO DVD for win 32bit for 64bit
TEKSOFT_CAMWORKS_V2008 ISO 1CD 
VERO MACHINING STRATEGIST 8.027 
Tebis cad cam v3.3 R7 WinNT2k
Sescoi.WorkNC_v18.2 WinNT2k
Amiable.FlexiSIGN.Family.Pro.v8.0 
Allplan v2006.1 *MULTiLANGUAGE* (c)NUMETSCHEK 
Open.Mind.HyperCAD.2006.2 MULTILANGUAGE 
Open.Mind.hyperMILL_V9.6
Autodesk.Inventor.Professional.2008 
DELCAM_ARTCAM_PRO_v2008
POWERMILL V7.06 ISO (c) DELCAM with Pmpost 1CD 
DELCAM.POWERSHAPE.V7.08 ISO 1CD 
DELCAM.COPYCAD.V7.0 1CD 
VERO_VISI-SERIES_V15(c) VERO SOFTWARE 
EDS I-DEAS V12 *ISO* (c) EDS EDS_I-DEAS_NX_V12M4_ DVD 
PTC.PRO.ENGINEER.WILDFIRE.V3.0 M100 ISO DVD 
Autodesk_autocad_2008
INNOVMETRIC_POLYWORKS_V10
RAINDROP_GEOMAGIC_STUDIO_V10.0 ISO 
EDS.SOLID.EDGE.V20 DVD
UNIGRAPHICS.NX.V5.0_ISO 
DASSAULT SYSTEMES CATIA P3 V5R18 *ISO* (c) DASSAULT SYSTEMES 
DASSAULT.SYSTEMES.CATIA.V5R17.P3.with.SP7
DELCAM_FEATURECAM_2007
CADCEUS V6.5
CADMEISTER V2.1
Intergraph Plant Design System(PDS)v07.00.00.15
AVL Cruise v3.1
Visual Modflow 4.1
MOLDFLOW PLASTICS ADVISOR v8.0 1CD 
MOLDFLOW.PLASTIC.INSIGHT.V6.1_ISO 
Rebis.AutoPlant.v2007
CAMsoft ChemOffice ULTRA 2008
Stoll m1 v3.7
Sds a44
Tajima 10.3
wilcom 2007
AccuMark 8.2 (c) Gerber
BENTLEY PlantSpace Design Series v8
Acecad_StruCAD v12 1CD 
REIUSA_Staad_Pro_V2007 
CSI.SAP2000.V11.8
CSI.ETABS.Nonlinear.v9.2.ISO
CSI.SAFE.V9.0
CHIEF.ARCHITECT.V11.RETAIL 
ADAPTSOFT.ADAPT.PT.V8.0
LICOM_SYSTEMS_ALPHACAM_V2007
TEKLA_XSTEEL_STRUCTURES_V13 1CD 
FORTEN 2000.V1.90 1CD 
sds/2 Data.Design.System.Suite.V7.0.35.Multilanguage 
ArchiCAD v11 *INTERNATIONAL* (c) GraphiSoft 
RoboBAT_Robot_Millennium_v20_Multilanguage DVD
ZEMAX _EE 2007
ASAP v2006 r1 (c) Breault Research Organization 
Optical.Research.Associates.LightTools.v6.0
LucidShape.v1.6
essential macleod V8.10
gPROMS.ModelBuilder.v2.3.4
optis_SPEOS_v2007
OPTIS OptisWorks Studio 2008
OPTIS OptisWorks 2007 
OPTIS OptisWorks 2008 for Solidworks 2008
OPTIS_SPEOS_CAA V5.1
OPTIS Odyssey 2007
Code-V 9.8
BeamPROP.v8.0s.Fullwave.v6.0.Winall
AspenTech.Aspen.Engineering.Suite.v2006
ASPENTECH.ASPEN.PIMS.V2007 ISO 1CD 
INVENSYS_SIMSCI_PROII_V8.0
PAM-STAMP 2G 2007
HKS_ABAQUS_V6.6 FOR WIN &Linux and 64bit
ALTAIR.HYPERWORKS.V8.0 SR1
ADINA_SYSTEM_V8.4
MSC.PATRAN.V2007
MSC.ADAMS.2007.R2 
MSC.NASTRAN.V2007 
ANSYS.V11+Sp1 
Adina V8.4.2
APTECH.GAUSS.v7.0.10.4056 
ESI.ProCAST.2007(c) ESI Group 
Star-CD V4.02 (c) CD-Adapco 
sysnoise 5.6
MAGMAsoft v4.4
anycast v2.43
flow-3d v9.2
Dynaform.5.6 (C)ETA 
CAESAR II 5.0 
COMSOL_FEMLAB_V3.4_ISO 
ETA.VPG.v3.2 WiNNT2K 
ETA.DYNAFORM.v5.5 
Ls-Dyna V970 
ansa_v12.21
FLUENT_V6.3 
FLUENT_FLOWLAB_V1.2.10 
FLUENT_AIRPAK_V2.1.12 
Fluent.Gambit.v2.3.6 WiNNT2K 
PROTEUS.ENGINEERING.MAESTRO.V8.7.6
PROTEUS.ENGINEERING.FASTSHIP.V6.1.29
Seakeeper v9.52 for Maxsurf 
Span v9.52 for Maxsurf 
Workshop pro v9.52 for Maxsurf 
FORMSYS.MAXSURF.V12.04
Tribon M3 (c) Tribon Solutions
ShipConstructor 2006_R2 
PTC.CADDS 5i REVISION 14 
Optegra 8 (C) Ptc
Autoship v9.1
ShipConstructor 2008_R1 
Accelrys.Materials.Studio.v3.2 
Pointwise.Gridgen.v15.06.R.01 
CST_MICROWAVE_STUDIO V2008 
MICROWAVE.OFFICE.V2007
FABMASTER V8G3 
Agilent RFDE 2007 
Agilent ICCAP 2007 
Agilent EMS 2007
Agilent SystemVue 2007 
FLOMERICS.FLOTHERM.V7.1
CoventorWare2006 ISO 1CD
GC-PowerStation 7.35 GraphiCode
cadence_finale_v6.1
cti_valor_genesis 9.2B 
Saber_vY-2007
genflex v01.03.a2
PCBNAVIGATOR v5.1
synopsys.hspice_vY-2007
Pulsonix_V4.0
TanneL_L_Edit Pro V 11.0 
AGILENT.ADVANCED.DESIGN.SYSTEM.2008
Ansoft Designer V3.5 
HFSS V11.0 (c) ANSOFT ISO 
Mentor.Graphics.PADS.PCB.Design.2007 
SEMulator3D-MEMulator 2007
CADENCE ALLEGRO(R) SPB RELEASE 16.0
ZUKEN CADSTAR 9.0 
EAGLEWARE.GENESYS.V2007
CAM350.v9.5 (c) DownStream Technologies 
ANSOFT.MAXWELL.V11.1 ISO 
Feko v5.3
Xilinx.EDK.v9.1 DVD 
Synopsys_Saber 2007
Altium Designer 8.1 
SYNOPSYS.FPGA 8.5 
ManiaBarco Ucam v8.1
ZUKEN_CR5000.BOARD.DEGISN.V10.0 
Cadenas.Partsolution.v8.1.Multilanguage 
Hyper Lynx 7.7 (c) MENTOR GRAPHICS ISO 1CD
Cadence_finale_V6.1 ISO 2CD
Altium.P-CAD2006.With.SP1 ISO 1CD
CADENCE.IC.DESIGN.V6.1 ISO 5CD
HsimPlus Y2006.06 (C) Synopsys
CosmosScope_X (C)Synopsys
Systemview_2006
Cadence.OrCad.v16 
Cadence IUS V5.8
Cadence EMGR V6.1
Cadence IFV v6.1 
Cadence SPMN v6.1
Cadence ET V6.2 
Cadence RCv.71 
Cadence IPCM v6.2 
Cadence ADW V15.7
Cadence ETS V6.2 2
Cadence RCC V7.1 
Cadence IUS V6.1 
Cadence ETS V7.1 
Cadence AMSD V6.11 
Cadence ANLS V7.1 
Cadence IXE31 V5.1 
Cadence ASSURA V3.17 
Cadence RCV V7.1 
Cadence TSI V6.1 
Cadence RET V17 
Cadence CCD V7.1 
Cadence EXT V6.2
Cadence CONFRML V7.1 
Cadence FINALE V7.1 
Cadence MMSIM V6.2 
Cadence SEV V4.1 
Cadence NEOCELL V3.4 
Cadence CVD V12 
Cadence NEOCKT V3.3
Cadence SOC V7.1
Cadence PAS V3.1 
Cadence IES20 V6.1 
Cadence PVS V6.1 
Cadence PROPLUS V6.1
Synplicity_Synplify_Premier_Ver_9.01
Mentor.Graphics.AMS.V2007.
Mentor.Graphics.EXP.v2007
Mentor.Graphics.FPGA.Advantage.v8.0
Mentor.Graphics.DMS.V2007.Linux
Mentor.Graphics.ADTB.V2.0.Linux
Mentor.Graphics.AMS.V2007.Linux
Mentor.Graphics.Capital.Capture.V2007
Mentor.Graphics.IC.Flow.V2007
Mentor.Graphics.DMS.V2007
Mentor.Graphics.BST.V2007.Linux.DVD
Mentor.Graphics.EXP.V2007.Linux.DVD
Mentor.Graphics.IND.v2007.DVD
Mentor.Graphics.PADS.v2007
Mentor.Graphics.Board.Station.Flow.2007.DVD
Mentor.Graphics.Expedition.Suite.V2007.DVD
... 
Do not put any replies here. WE will not check any replies here on the forum.


----------



## وحيدعلى (8 يناير 2009)

مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور
مـشكـور
مشكور​


----------



## emad_nprawe (15 يناير 2009)

موضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## Abo Fares (3 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

هي عودة إلى الموضوع الشيق الذي انتظرناه طويلاً 

*نتابع الان مع المهندس القدير شريف مصطفى ابراهيم

نفس الاسئله تقريبا الموجهه الى الاساتذه الكرام الله يعينك علينا....

الاسئله عامه جدا اخي الفاضل لك حريه الاجابه على ما شئت وترك ماشئت 

بسم الله نبدا


1- ما هي هوايات المهندس شريف مصطفى ابراهيم؟
- ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس شريف مصطفى ابراهيم ؟؟
- ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس شريف مصطفى ابراهيم للانترنت يوميا ؟؟وهل يؤثر استخدام الانترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية ؟؟

2- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟
وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟

3-ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟
وما هي اثقلها ؟؟

4- ما هو مشروعك تخرجك ؟ هل من موقف معين حدث اثناء المناقشه تود ان تسرده لنا ؟؟

5-للهندسة المدنية اقسام عديده - ما هو اكثر قسم تعاملت معه بالحياه العمليه ؟؟هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنى ان تعمل به لكن لم توافيك الفرصه ؟؟ما هو ؟؟

6- برايك : هل يوجد مشروع مثالي -تصميم مثالي - تنفيذ المخططات على الواقع 100% بدون تغيرات فنية- بدون تاخير جدول زمني- بدون مشاكل دفعات ؟؟ وهل يمكن تحقيق ذلك ؟؟

7- برايك : ان يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاما ام من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟

8-ما هي نصاحئك 
1- لدارسي الهندسة المدنية
2 -للمهندسين اقل من 10 سنوات خبرة
3 - للمهندسين اكثر من 10 سنوات خبرة 

- ماهي نظرة المهندس شريف مصطفى ابراهيم للكل من 

الهندسة القيمية 
التحكيم الهندسي 

وهل من الممكن انجاز اي مشروع دون التطرق لهذه التخصصات ؟

10- عندما يقوم المهندس شريف مصطفى ابراهيم بعمل مقابله مع مهندس متقدم لوظيفة 
ما هي الاساسيات التي على ضوئها يحدد القبول او الرفض لهذا المهندس ؟؟ وماهي الاسئله التي يستخدمها المهندس شريف لتقييم المهندس المتقدم لطلب الوظيفة ..؟؟


11-برايك هل يجب ان يكون مدير المشروع الهندسي مهندسا مدنيا ...؟؟ وما هي الامور التي يجب توفرها بمدير المشروع الناجح ؟؟....

12-اخر سؤال :- 
من خلال خبرتك الطويله بالعلوم الهندسية - هل تجد تحديث الكودات ما بين كل فترة وفترة امرا مجزيا او مفيدا ام انه يسبب مشاكل للمهندسين ؟؟
فمثلا حتى الان تجد العديد من المهندسين يستخدمون Ubc97 وعمره 11 عاما
وصدر العديد من النسخ المحدثة للaci و Ibc خلال نفس الفترة ....


(يمكن لاي احد من الاعضاء المشاركة بطرح الاسئله العامة ........ )

مع تحياتي
*
*:84:*​*
*


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (3 فبراير 2009)

*مممممممممممممم*

المهندس شريف اللي في المصيده
ماشي الحال
أنا سانن سكاكيني والعده كلها
وكله تمام


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (3 فبراير 2009)

أخي الفاضل / أبو الحلول
الإخوة الزملاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشعر بالفخر والشرف الشديدين لاستضافتي في هذا الموضوع الرائع الذي سبق وأن استضاف أساتذة أجلاء في هذا المنتدي ، وأحس بالسعادة أيما سعادة لانضمامي إلى قائمة أعضاء هذا الملتقى أولاً ثم إلى قائمة المشاركين في هذا الموضوع، وأدعو الله أن يكون الحوار مثمراً ومفيداً لي وللجميع.
استعرضت سريعاً الأسئلة التي وجهها لي أخي وصديقي وأخونا وصديقنا جميعاً المهندس / أبو الحلول، وأحسست أن بعضها فيه شيئاً من الصعوبة ، ولكنني آمل أن أستطيع الإجابة عليها جميعاً وبشئ من التفصيل قدر الاستطاعة.

للسؤال الأول:
ما هي هوايات المهندس شريف مصطفى ابراهيم؟

بالنسبة للهوايات الرياضية فإنني أفضل المشي ، فهذه الرياضة مفيدة جداً ، وأذكر أنني في وقت من الأوقات كنت أسكن على بعد حوالي 2 كيلومتر من العمل فكنت يومياً أذهب إلى العمل على قدمي ، وكان هذا الأمر مفيدا جدا وأنصح به الجميع ، وأرى أن أكبر إفادة أنه يعطي فرصة كبيرة لذكر الله، وكنت أغير الذكر بين فينة وأخرى حين أشعر أنني لست بالتركيز الكافي.
أهوى أيضا مشاهدة مبارايات الكرة الطائرة والتنس، على الرغم أنني لم أمارس الأخيرة إى أنني أفضل هاتين الرياضتين لآنهما تتميزان بأن الفريقين متباعدين ولا يوجد بينهما أي احتكاك.
كما أهوى أيضا لعب الشطرنج ولكني لم أمارسه منذ فترة بعيدة.
والحقيقة أن الهواية الوحيدة التي أمارسها حالياً هي تصفح الانترنت، فإنني أرى أن شبكة الانترنت عبارة عن مكتبة تكاد تكون لانهائية تحتوي على كل ما يحتاج إليه الفرد في جميع نواحي الحياة.

السؤال الثاني
ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس شريف مصطفى ابراهيم ؟؟

من برامج الرسم AutoCAD 
من برامج التحليل الإنشائي SAP2000
من برامج تصفح الانترنت Opera
من برامج معالجة الصور Photoshop
بالإضافة إلى برامج الأوفيس Word , Excel , Power Point

السؤال الثالث
ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس شريف مصطفى ابراهيم للانترنت يوميا ؟؟وهل يؤثر استخدام الانترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية ؟؟

أقضي أمام الانترنت نحو الثلاث ساعات يومياً ، ويساعدني في ذلك أن الاتصال بالانترنت متاح عندي في العمل ، ولذلك فإنني على اتصال بالانترنت وملتقى المهندسين العرب طول فترة الدوام ولكن الانشغال الفعلي بالشبكة يكون أثناء فترات عدم الانشغال بالعمل.
أما عن تأثير الانترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية ، فإنني ارى أن الانترنت يمكنه أن يكون مدمراً للعلاقات الاجتماعية وخاصة في حدود الأسرة وذلك في حالة المبالغة بالانشغال به، فأنا لي بعض معارف يمكنهم قضاء عشر ساعات بلا انقطاع أمام الشبكة، الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى الانشغال عن الأسرة ، ومن الجهة الأخرى فإن استخدام الانترنت في الاتصالات يقوي العلاقات الاجتماعية بالأهل وخاصة في حالة البعد عنهم مثل العديد الذين يعملون في بلاد غير بلادهم.

السؤال الرابع
- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟
وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟

عندما وصلت إلى مرحة الاختيار كان المتاح لدينا في هندسة عين شمس بمدينة القاهرة الأقسام الأربعة الأساسية فقط ، عمارة - مدني - كهرباء - ميكانيكا ، استبعدت العمارة لأنني كنت على قناعة أن النجاح بهذا القسم يحتاج إلى مهارات شخصية مثل الرسم باليد Free hand وغيرها ، كما استبعدت قسم الكهرباء لأن أختي الكبرى سبق لها الالتحاق به وكانت تشتكي من صعوبته ، فحصرت الاختيار بين ميكانيكا ومدني وكنت أكثر ميلا لقسم ميكانيكا، فاستشرت أحد جيراننا وهو مهندس ميكانيكا وهو حاليا عم زوجتي، فاختار لي قسم مدني وكان مبرره أن العمران لن يتوقف، لإضافة إلى ذلك فجميع زملائي التحقوا بقسم مدني وبذلك رجحت قسم الهندسة المدنية.

وإذا عدت إلى الوراء فسأختار قسم ميكانيكا، قد يكون السبب أن جاء عملي بالمواقع ، وهو عمل مجهد وخاصة في الشمس والأتربة وخلافه وحقيقة لا أجد فيه إبداع، أما العمل بورش الميكانيكا اعتقد أنه أكثر تشويقاً ويعطي فرصة أكبر في الابداع.


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (3 فبراير 2009)

السؤال خامس
ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟
وما هي اثقلها ؟؟

أكثر المواد متعة كان الرسم الهندسي والرسم المدني ، فقد كنت أستمتع بالرسم وخاصة الحديد Steel والري ، وكنت أحب أن أطالع الرسم بعد الانتهاء منه وتشطيبه، فقد كان هذا يعطيني انطباع بأنني أجزت شيئاً بالمقارنة بالمذاركة وحل ال Sheets
أما عن أثقل المواد فكانت الفيزياء ، وأعتقد أن السبب يرجع إلى الدكتور المحاضر الذي كان يدرس لنا هذه المادة في السنة الإعدادية والسنة الأولى بقسم مدني.

السؤال السادس
ما هو مشروعك تخرجك ؟ هل من موقف معين حدث اثناء المناقشه تود ان تسرده لنا ؟؟

مشروع تخرجي كان " مساحة " واخترته لأنني اعتبرته من أسهل المشروعات بهذا الوقت ويمكن بسهولة الحصول عبى تقدير ممتاز فيه، كما أنني أحب جداً الأجهزة المساحية والتعامل معها، كما أنني أحب الأداء العملي الواقعي أكثر من التعامل مع الأوراق والكمبيوتر، كما أن هذا المشروع يتطلب العمل الجماعي، وأنا أفضل هذا أيضاً.
وأذكر أنه حدث أثناء المناقشة أن الدكتور المتابع لنا كان هو أكثر أعضاء لجنة المناقشة حدة معي ومع الزملاء العاملين معي في المشروع، وإن كانت تقديراتنا جميعاً تراوحت بين جيد جداً وممتاز، وأظن أن لجنة المناقشة وتحديد تقدير المشروع تأخذ في الاعتبار تقديرات المواد الأخرى، وذلك لأنني لاحظت أن فترة المناقشة لم تستمر طويلاً، ولم نتعرض إلى ضغط داخل اللجنة كما تعرض له الزملاء في المشروعات الأخرى.

السؤال السابع
للهندسة المدنية اقسام عديده - ما هو اكثر قسم تعاملت معه بالحياه العمليه ؟؟هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنى ان تعمل به لكن لم توافيك الفرصه ؟؟ما هو ؟؟

أكثر عملي - وقد يكون جميعه - في مجال الإشراف على المشروعات، فمنذ تخرجي عملت في مكاتب التصميم والإشراف على التنفيذ، وإن كنت عملت في التصميم لفترة قصير بمصر قبل السفر للعمل بالسعودية.
القسم الذي أحب العمل به هو التخصص بشكل أكبر في مجال التخطيط والإدارة الهندسية، فإنني أرى أن هذا المجال مفيد جداً وقد عملت فيه بشكل جزئي ، فقد تعرضت لفترة إلى دراسة عطاءات المقاولين، وللأسف لم أكمل في هذا المجال.

السؤال الثامن
برايك : هل يوجد مشروع مثالي -تصميم مثالي - تنفيذ المخططات على الواقع 100% بدون تغيرات فنية- بدون تاخير جدول زمني- بدون مشاكل دفعات ؟؟ وهل يمكن تحقيق ذلك ؟؟

أعتقد أننا جميعا نؤمن بأن الكمال لله وحده، ولا يمكن أن يتم تصميم ولا تنفيذ مشروع على الواقع بنسبة 100%، ولكني أعتقد أنه لابد من السعي الدؤوب أثناء تصميم أو تنفيذ مشروع ما وراء الوصول إلى أقرب نسبة ممكنة من ال 100% ، وأعتقد أن السبب الرئيسي في عدم إصدار المخططات
بشكل مثالي هو عدم التنسيق بين الأقسام المختلفة ، فدائماً ما أقابل أثناء التنفيذ تعارض بين المعماري والإنشائي في بعض التفاصيل، وبين الانشائي والصحي، والانشائي والتكييف، فهذا التعارض يعرقل التنفيذ بشكل كبير.
أرى أن الوصول إلى أقصى درجات المثالية في إخراج أو تنفيذ مشروع ما يكون بالدخول بأقصى ما يمكن في التفاصل وتفاصيل التفاصيل، فنحن نفتقد هذا الأمر في الكثير من نواحي الحياة، وأعتقد أنه من أسباب نجاح الأمم هو الاهتمام بالتفاصيل في كل شئ، وفي عملنا يبدأ ذلك أثناء مرحلة تصميم المشروع.

السؤال التاسع
برايك : ان يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاما ام من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟

أنا أؤمن بالتخصص، مع الإلمام بالتخصصات الإخرى، فعلى سبيل فالمهندس المصمم يجب أن يستمر في مجال التصميم لا يحيد عنه حتى يمكنه التقدم فيه ، وهذا لا ينفي أن بكون لديه إلمام بظروف التنفيذ لمساعدته على انتاج منشأ مناسب ومخططات يمكن تنفيذها، إضافة إلى ذلك فإن المهندس المصصم يجب أن يكون على دراية بالتخصصات الأخرى كالتكييف مثلا، فالتكييف يحتاج إلى فراغ معين أسفل الكمرات مثلا يجب أن يأخذه الانشئي المصمم في الاعتبار .. وهكذا ، ولكن إجمالاً أنا أؤمن بالتخصص.

السؤال العاشر
ما هي نصاحئك 
1- لدارسي الهندسة المدنية
2 -للمهندسين اقل من 10 سنوات خبرة
3 - للمهندسين اكثر من 10 سنوات خبرة

اعتقد أنني لن أستطيع الفصل بين هذه الفئات الثلاث، وأنصح الجميع بـ :
1- الاهتمام بالتفاصيل، فهذا الأمر من أساسيات النجاح .
2- النظام في كل شئ داخل العمل وخارجه.
3- دوام الاطلاع على ما هو جديد في مجال العمل.
4- القيام بالدراسات العليا بعد التخرج ولو محاولة الحصول على دبلوما في التخصص، فهذا الأمر مفيد مستقبلياً لأبعد مدى.
5- التسجيل والمشاركة الفعالة في ملتقى المهندسين العرب. :20: :20: :20: :7:

السؤال الحادي عشر
ماهي نظرة المهندس شريف مصطفى ابراهيم للكل من 
الهندسة القيمية 
التحكيم الهندسي 
وهل من الممكن انجاز اي مشروع دون التطرق لهذه التخصصات ؟

أصدقكم القول معلوماتي عن هذه التخصصات محدودة بعض الشئ، ولكنني أرى أنه ليس جميع المشروعات تتساوى في أحقية التطرق إلى هذه التخصصات، فعلى حسب أهمية وحجم المشروع يتطلب الأمرأخذ الهندسة القيمية مثلا في الاعتبار، فعلى سبيل المثال مشروع مترو الأنفاق في القاهرة، مشروع كبير وتكاليفه باهظة يجب أن يتم تطبيق جميع تخصصات الهندسة فيه.


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (3 فبراير 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> المهندس شريف اللي في المصيده
> ماشي الحال
> أنا سانن سكاكيني والعده كلها
> وكله تمام



شكرا على الترحيب يا ابن الليث ( آمل أن تكون تحب هذا اللقب)
أدعو الله أن يعينني على سكاكينك وعدتك


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (3 فبراير 2009)

السؤال الثاني عشر
عندما يقوم المهندس شريف مصطفى ابراهيم بعمل مقابله مع مهندس متقدم لوظيفة 
ما هي الاساسيات التي على ضوئها يحدد القبول او الرفض لهذا المهندس ؟؟ وماهي الاسئله التي يستخدمها المهندس شريف لتقييم المهندس المتقدم لطلب الوظيفة ..؟؟

اذكر أنني تقدمت ذات مرة في بداية حياتي المهنية إلى وظيفة بشركة مقاولات، وفي المقابلة سألني من قابلني سؤالين استغربت لهما:
السؤال الأول: ما هو عدد السيارات في مصر؟؟؟؟
سؤال غريب بعض الشئ أو لنقل غير مناسب لمثل هذه المقابلة
السؤال الأخر : لماذا يتم تصنيع غطاء غرف التفتيش مستديراً وليس مربعاً؟؟؟؟
وكانت إجابتي على السؤالين :لا أدري ، فقال لي : جاوب بأي شئ ، فأجبت .

استشفيت من أسئلة هذه المقابلة أنها لاختبار سرعة بديهة المتقدم للوظيفة وتقييم تحليله للأمور ليس فقط في مجال العمل ولكن في مجالات الحياة عموماً.
وأعتقد أن هذا الأسلوب للتقييم جيد، فيجب أن أحكم على المتقدم للوظيفة من جوانب عديدة أهمها أخلاقياٍ، ويظهر ذلك في كيفية الرد على الأسئلة واختيار الألفاظ وطريقة الجلوس واختيار الملابس وهذه جميعا أمور هامة قد يسهل تزييفها أثناء المقابلة ولكنها هامة، فلذلك لابد من توجيه أسئلة عامة لمحاولة التعرف على أخلاقيات المتقدم، فالمتقدم للوظيفة يمكن تدريبه فنياً ولكن إن ظهر أنه غير مناسب أخلاقيا فلا حل لذلك.
كما أنه يجب أن يتم سؤاله عن فنيات العمل وتفاصيله وطرق تعامله مع الزملاء.

السؤال الثالث عشر
برايك هل يجب ان يكون مدير المشروع الهندسي مهندسا مدنيا ...؟؟ وما هي الامور التي يجب توفرها بمدير المشروع الناجح ؟؟....

أرى أن ذلك يعتمد على الأعمال الغالبة على المشروع، فمثلا مشروع تمديد شبكة كهرباء بأبراجها ومحولاتها وغير ذلك ، فإن مدير مثل هذا المشروع يفضل أن يكون مهندس كهرباء لأنه على دراية أكثر من غيره بمراحل المشروع ومتطلباته وبدايته ونهايته، وفي بعض التعاقدات يتم النص على أن يكون مدير المشروع مهندساً مدنياً أثنائ تنفيذ الأعمال الإنشائية ثم يتم استبداله بمعماري أثناء فترة التشطيبات.
أما عن مقومات مدير المشروع الناجح فمنها:
1- الهدوء ... فالانفعال الدائم يوقع المرء في العديد من الأخطاء.
2- حسن التعامل مع الناس بمختلف طباعهم ... فمدير المشروع مجبر على التعامل مع العديد من الأشخاص سواء في موقع العمل أو في إدارة شركته أو مع ممثل الجهة المالكة ، وفي بعض الأحيان يتعامل مع سياسيين ومع الصحافة، فلابد أن يملك من اللباقة ما يمكنه من التعامل مع كل هؤلاء الأشخص.
3- الدراية الواعية بمختلف الفروع الهندسية ... وأهمها الميكانيكا والكهرباء ، فليس من الكافي أن يعتمد مدير المشروع على زملاؤه المهندسين وإنما يحب أن يلم بالأعمال التي يقومون بها، وإن كان هناك فرع لم يتم التطرق له من قبل فيجب أن يقرأ عنه جيداً قبل البدء في تنفيذه بالموقع، فعلى سبيل المثال فرع الأجهزة الطبية في مشروع إنشاء مستشفى ، هذا الفرع ليس من الضروري أن يتعرض له كل مدراء المشاريع، ولكن إن تعرض له لابد أن يلم به ولا يتركه بالكامل للمهندس المختص.
4- حسن استخدام الحاسب الآلي وبرامجه ... فهذا الأمر يساعده على إخراج التقارير المطلوب تقديمها إلى الجهة المالكة ومتخذي القرار.
5- الإيمان بأن الأطراف الثلاثة للمشروع : المالك والمقاول والاستشاري لهم هدف واحد وهو تنفيذ المشروع في الوقت المحدد وبالمواصفات والمخططات المحددة، وهذا الأمر يفتقده البعض الذين يفترضون أن المقاول يسعى فقط للسرقة ولا يمكن اثبات براءته، وإن كان يوجد بالمشروع أفراد بهذا الوصف يمكن استبعادهم ، ولكن من الخطأ الشديد وليس فس صالح المشروع بالمرة التمسك بهذه الفكرة.
6- العدل ... فغالباً ما يقع مدير المشروع موقع الحكم بين طرفين .. فيجب أن يكون عدالاً وحكيماً.
7- بالتأكيد هناك صفات أخرى ولكن لا تحضرني الآن.

السؤال الأخير
من خلال خبرتك الطويله بالعلوم الهندسية - هل تجد تحديث الكودات ما بين كل فترة وفترة امرا مجزيا او مفيدا ام انه يسبب مشاكل للمهندسين ؟؟
فمثلا حتى الان تجد العديد من المهندسين يستخدمون Ubc97 وعمره 11 عاما
وصدر العديد من النسخ المحدثة للaci و Ibc خلال نفس الفترة ....

للإجابة على هذا السؤال أرجع إلى ما قلته سابقا، العبرة بالتفاصيل ومدى التوغل فيها ، فأنا أرى أن أغلب التحديثات تكون في تفاصيل العمل وليس في مجمله، فإن كان المصمم يأخذ في اعتباره التفاصيل فإنه من الهام جداً أن يهتم بكافة تحديثات الكودات، أما إن كان يهتم فقط بمجمل العمل فلن تهمه مستجدات تحديث الكودات.


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (3 فبراير 2009)

آمل ألا أكون أثقلت عليكم
وأشكر أخي الفاضل المهندس أبو الحلول على إتاحة هذه الفرصة لي
وأشكركم على الإطلاع

أخوكم
شريف


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (3 فبراير 2009)

شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> شكرا على الترحيب يا ابن الليث ( آمل أن تكون تحب هذا اللقب)
> أدعو الله أن يعينني على سكاكينك وعدتك



الله يكرمك يارب
أنا بهزر مع حضرتك طبعا 
وأنا أخوك الصغير وتلميذك
وطبعا بحب اسم ابن الليث وان مكنتش بحبه احبه علشان حضرتك ندهتني بيه

وبالنسبة للسكاكين فمتقلقش :d:d:d:d


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (3 فبراير 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> الله يكرمك يارب
> أنا بهزر مع حضرتك طبعا
> وأنا أخوك الصغير وتلميذك
> وطبعا بحب اسم ابن الليث وان مكنتش بحبه احبه علشان حضرتك ندهتني بيه
> ...



طبعا عارف يا ابن الليث إنه هزار ، وأنا حاسس إنك بتتكلم بلهجة رسمية زياده ، فكها شوية يا عم إبراهيم وبلاش حكاية تلميذك وحضرتك دي ، أنا حاسس إني أحبك في الله.


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (3 فبراير 2009)

*أحبك الذي أحببتني من أجله*



شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> طبعا عارف يا ابن الليث إنه هزار ، وأنا حاسس إنك بتتكلم بلهجة رسمية زياده ، فكها شوية يا عم إبراهيم وبلاش حكاية تلميذك وحضرتك دي ، أنا حاسس إني أحبك في الله.



والله ياهندسة ده وسام أضعه على صدري
ربنا يبارك لنا فيك


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (3 فبراير 2009)

*بالمرة بقى ناخد سؤالين من اللي اجاتهم بتيجي من جوه*

1- ما هو أصعب موقف في حياة مهندسنا مهندس شريف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
2- من هو أعز شخص عليك بعد الكبار ( النبي والصحابة طبعا ) بمعني أوضح ممن تتعامل معهم ؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (3 فبراير 2009)

الصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام

بداية أشكر المهندس أبو الحلول لفتح هذا الموضوع ثانية وأهنىء الأخ الزميل شريف مصطفى على أجوبته ولكن هذا لايعني بأن اللقاء أنتهى :60: لأن أحنا عم بنسنن سكاكينا وكافة العدد الأخرى أيضا":73:...هههههههه.

أخي م. شريف...لو صدر قرار جمهوري بتعيينك لمنصب وزير الأسكان والتعمير :86:...فما هي الأجراءات والقرارات التي سوف تأخذها والخطط التي تخطط لها لحل مشاكل كثيرة منتشرة في هذا المجال (لا أود التطرق اليها لأفسح المجال لك) .

مع التقدير وأنتظر أسئلة ومفاجأت أخرى أن شاء الله ​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (3 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :


أخي الكريم 

بما لا يزيد عن ثلاثة أسطر :

ماذا تعني لك المرأة ؟


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (4 فبراير 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> ما هو أصعب موقف في حياة مهندسنا مهندس شريف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



أخي العزيز إبراهيم

الإخوة الزملاء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

المواقف الصعبة في حياة المرء كثيرة ، وقد تختلف درجة الصعوبة من موقف إلى آخر ، كما يمكن تصنيف هذه المواقف كمواقف شخصية ومواقف عملية ، ولنتحدث عن أصعب موقف في الحياة العملية .

ما حدث أنه تم اتهامي بالأداء الفني الضعيف وتم استبعادي من أحد المشروعات ، حدث هذا الموقف عندما كنت أعمل بمشروع إشراف على مباني مدرسية بأحد مناطق المملكة العربية السعودية (دعم فني)، وعند التحاقي بالعمل تم تكليفي رسميا بالإشراف على ثلاث مواقع ، وبعد شهرين تم استدعائي للإدارة وتكليفي بأعمال إشراف إضافية نظراً لزيادة عدد المشروعات بالنسبة لمهندسي الإدارة، قبلت هذا الأمر بعد مراجعة جهة عملي .

وتمر الأيام وقمت بتسليم اثنان من المشروعات الخاصة بي ابتدائياً وتعثرت الثالثة لظروف خاصة بالمقاول، ثم جاءت لجنة لاستلام مشروع آخر ولم يكن المهندس الزميل موجوداً لظروف خارجة عن إرادته فانضممت إلى اللجنة بديلاً عنه، خاصة وأنني سبق أن قمت بأكثر من زيارة لهذا الموقع أثناء تنفيذه، وللأسف لم يتم استلام المشروع لوجود ملاحظات اكثر من اللازم، وقبل مغادرة المهندس رئيس اللجنة وجه لي كلمة " سأعطي لك فرصة ثانية " 

قبلتها في لحظتها لأنني كنت على وشك السفر للأجازة السنوية ولن أرجع إلى هذا المشروع فقلت في نفسي لا داعي للتعليق وهي مجرد كلمة، ولكني ظللت أفكر فيها حتى اليوم التالي، فأنا عملت في هذه الإدارة لما يقارب 22 شهراً متواصلة بدأت فيها بعدد 3 مواقع سلمت اثنان منها بنجاح، ووصلت في بعض الأحيان إلى 14 موقعاً،بالإضافة إلى أعمال الصيانة، نعم كلها مشروعات صغيرة بعضها لا يتعدى 300ألف ريال وأقصاها 6 مليون ريال ولكن كلها عمل، المهم اتصلت به وقلت له أني لا أحتاج إلى فرصته الثانية ويمكنه أن يحتفظ بها لشخص آخر يحتاجها، وكان هذا الرد مني عن قناعة تامة وعن احساسي بأنني قمت بعملي على أتم وجه .

قام المهندس بإرسال خطاب باستبعادي عن المشروع بسبب الملاحظات التي وجدها في الموقع الذي زاره وكانت هذه غلطة منه ورد فعل للمكالمة الهاتفية بيننا دون الرجوع إلى المستندات، فقمت بإعداد خطاب للرد على خطابه وارسلته إلى جهة عملي للرد ، وأوضحت في خطابي أن الموقع المشار إليه ليس من المواقع المسند إلى الإشراف عليها ، وأنني سبق أن قمت بتسليم مواقع خاصة بي دون عوائق وبنود أخرى لا أذكرها توضح له أنه أخطأ في الاندفاع بإرسال خطابه دون دراسة.

على كل حال ذهبت إلى أجازتي ولم يؤثر علي هذا الموقف نهائياً، ولكني لن أنساه.


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (4 فبراير 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> 2- من هو أعز شخص عليك بعد الكبار ( النبي والصحابة طبعا ) بمعني أوضح ممن تتعامل معهم ؟؟؟؟؟




بدون تفكير أعز الأشخاص الذين أتعامل معهم هي زوجتي ، فهي ليست نصفي الآخر وإنما هي أكثر من ذلك بكثير ، فهي من يعتني بي وبالأبناء وبالبيت وحتى بالمستقبل ، فأنا أثق بتقديراتها وتوقعاتها بالمستقبل في كثير من الأحيان ، وأعتمد عليها في كل شئون الحياة ، وأعمل بمشورتها عندما يصعب علي اتخاذ القرار.


----------



## Abo Fares (4 فبراير 2009)

> أخي الفاضل / أبو الحلول
> الإخوة الزملاء
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أشعر بالفخر والشرف الشديدين لاستضافتي في هذا الموضوع الرائع الذي سبق وأن استضاف أساتذة أجلاء في هذا المنتدي ، وأحس بالسعادة أيما سعادة لانضمامي إلى قائمة أعضاء هذا الملتقى أولاً ثم إلى قائمة المشاركين في هذا الموضوع، وأدعو الله أن يكون الحوار مثمراً ومفيداً لي وللجميع.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 
أهلاً بحبيبنا الأستاذ شريف مصطفى ابراهيم.. منور الملتقى والله 




> أهوى أيضا مشاهدة مبارايات الكرة الطائرة والتنس


طيب مين لاعبك المفضل؟؟ لا تقلي ماريا شارابوفا (الحيطان ليها ودان) هههههه
just kidding 




> وكنت أحب أن أطالع الرسم بعد الانتهاء منه وتشطيبه، فقد كان هذا يعطيني انطباع بأنني أجزت شيئاً بالمقارنة بالمذاركة وحل ال Sheets


نعم هو تماماً ما أحب العمل به وحتى الآن، سواء بعد إنجاز دراسة معينة لمشروع جميل، أو بعد إنجاز عرض تقديمي لموضوع ما  :63: 




> أنا أؤمن بالتخصص، مع الإلمام بالتخصصات الإخرى


التخصص مع الإلمام؟؟ 
أعتقد كلمة الإلمام تعني الإحاطة بالموضوع، أليس كذلك؟؟ 
ولكني أراه صعباً (الإلمام بكافة الاختصاصات) :11:، ولا أقول مستحيلاً، فهل عنيت ذلك حقاً؟؟ :86:أم أنك عنيت التخصص مع الخوض في باقي الاختصاصات؟؟ 




> 5- التسجيل والمشاركة الفعالة في ملتقى المهندسين العرب. :20: :20: :20: :7:


6- إضافة تقييم لأبي الحلول ههههههه :78:




> وهذه جميعا أمور هامة قد يسهل تزييفها أثناء المقابلة ولكنها هامة


أعتقد هي أمور يسهل تزييفها، ولكن الخبرة يمكن أن تكشف المحق من المتلاعب، أليس كذلك؟؟ أسألك لأني لا أعلم ولكني أتوقع ذلك..




> أما إن كان يهتم فقط بمجمل العمل فلن تهمه مستجدات تحديث الكودات.


هنا فقط لي مداخلة بسيطة بأن تحديثات الكودات لها فائدة في إدخال كل نتيجة جديدة من نتائج البحث العلمي المتواصل الذي لا يتوقف، وخاصة على مستوى دراسة الأحمال الزلزالية.. 


لقاء رائع وشيق لم ننتهِ منه بعد، ومازلنا نتابع حوراته  

تقبل مني تحيـــــــاتي وتقديري.. وتقييمي كمان :84:
​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (4 فبراير 2009)

شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> بدون تفكير أعز الأشخاص الذين أتعامل معهم هي زوجتي ، فهي ليست نصفي الآخر وإنما هي أكثر من ذلك بكثير ، فهي من يعتني بي وبالأبناء وبالبيت وحتى بالمستقبل ، فأنا أثق بتقديراتها وتوقعاتها بالمستقبل في كثير من الأحيان ، وأعتمد عليها في كل شئون الحياة ، وأعمل بمشورتها عندما يصعب علي اتخاذ القرار.


 



جواب رائـع .... من شخصية واعية 


:75:

وراء كل ناجح ..امرأة :84:

أدام الله الود والمحبة بينك أخي وبين زوجتك الفاضلة ، وجمعكما في جنته كما جمعكما في الدنيا على طاعته ....

وتستحق مني التقييم


----------



## إسلام علي (4 فبراير 2009)

شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> أكثر المواد متعة كان الرسم الهندسي والرسم المدني ، فقد كنت أستمتع بالرسم وخاصة الحديد steel والري ، وكنت أحب أن أطالع الرسم بعد الانتهاء منه وتشطيبه، فقد كان هذا يعطيني انطباع بأنني أجزت شيئاً بالمقارنة بالمذاركة وحل ال sheets


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرحباً م شريف :77:
ما اقتبسته من كلامك أتفق معك فيه 100% 


شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> السؤال الأول: ما هو عدد السيارات في مصر؟؟؟؟


ههههههه أنا لو منك كنت قل له : بتاعت الرئاسة ولا بتاعت الشعب ؟! :d

سؤالي طبعاً هيكون خفيف عالقلب
لو فتحت لك فرصة ما للجهاد في غزة ـ لو قامت حرب جديدة ـ ويسر لك سلاح و تدريب وخلافه:78: هتروح ولا لأ ؟ خفيف خالص أهه :d
ولا أنسى أن أدعو لك بالبركة في زوجتك و أولادك
وحياك الله على شعورك تجاه زوجتك


----------



## Ayman (4 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم...
بارك الله فيك اخي شريف و نفع بك..
أخي بشر ..لا أحبذ هذا النوع من الأسئلة خاصة بعد نشر الصور 
وسيبكم من السكاكين ...و افسحوا الطريق 
للسيف *


----------



## مهندسة رضى (4 فبراير 2009)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_​ 
_اهلا بيك فى اللقاء بشمهندس شريف مصطفى ... وبارك الله فيك وفى زوجتك وأولادك _​ 
_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_​


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (4 فبراير 2009)

مصطفى ساطع قال:


> الصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام​
> 
> بداية أشكر المهندس أبو الحلول لفتح هذا الموضوع ثانية وأهنىء الأخ الزميل شريف مصطفى على أجوبته ولكن هذا لايعني بأن اللقاء أنتهى :60: لأن أحنا عم بنسنن سكاكينا وكافة العدد الأخرى أيضا":73:...هههههههه.​
> أخي م. شريف...لو صدر قرار جمهوري بتعيينك لمنصب وزير الأسكان والتعمير :86:...فما هي الأجراءات والقرارات التي سوف تأخذها والخطط التي تخطط لها لحل مشاكل كثيرة منتشرة في هذا المجال (لا أود التطرق اليها لأفسح المجال لك) .​
> ...


 

أخ شريف مصطفى....لأ أجد جوابا" لسؤالي....هل هو صعب أم أنك لا ترغب بأن تكون وزيرا" للأسكان والتعمير وتبدأ بحل المشاكل.......:57:​


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (5 فبراير 2009)

*آآآآآآآآآسف جداً*



مصطفى ساطع قال:


> أخ شريف مصطفى....لأ أجد جوابا" لسؤالي....هل هو صعب أم أنك لا ترغب بأن تكون وزيرا" للأسكان والتعمير وتبدأ بحل المشاكل.......:57:​



أخي الفاضل المهندس مصطفى

السلام عليكم

آآآآآآآآآسف جداً على التأخير.

أمس أعددت الرد وكتبته ولكن بعد أن ضغط على زر اعتمد المشاركة اكتشفت أن الاتصال بالشبكة انقطع ولم يصل الرد، واليوم أيضاً مستمرة المشكلة ففضلت الكتابة على برنامج Word لحفظ الرد فلا يضيع مني مرة أخرى.

أكرر اعتذاري، وأود أن أقول أنني سعيد جداً بالتحاور معك.

أظن أنني إن تقلدت منصب وزير الإسكان والتعمير فإن أول قرار سأتخذه هو نقل مقر الوزارة من العاصمة المكدسة إلى أحد المناطق العمرانية الجديدة ، فإن السياسيين دائما ما يطلقوا نداءات للناس بترك المدن المزدحمة والاتجاه إلى العيش في المدن الجديدة دون أن يكون هناك أي بادرة منهم.

أما عن القرار التالي فبكون بتكثيف الجهود نحو تحسين البنية التحتية ، وخاصة شبكة مياه الشرب ، بدءً من مصادر المياه مرورا بمحطات التنقية وشبكة التغذية وانتهاءً بالمنازل والمطاعم وغيرها، فإن مياه الشرب هي العنصر الغذائي الأساسي في حياة المواطن اليومية – حلوة المواطن دي ... وزير يتكلم – ولذلك لابد من الاهتمام بهذا العنصر وهي مسئولية الحكومة، وسأقوم بالتركيز الشديد على المواد المستخدمة في إنتاج مياه الشرب في جميع مراحل الإنتاج وخاصة المعالجة وشبكة التوزيع.

القرار الهام الثالث هو تبسيط قوانين وإجراءات البناء وتصفيتها من التعقيدات الموجودة حالياً ، والتأكيد على عدم وجود بنود بالقانون تسمح باجتهاد التنفيذيين بالوزارة ، وتكون الإجراءات ميسرة وواضحة ومختصرة.

هذا هو ما يحضرني الآن ، وبالتأكيد هناك العديد من القرارات التي يمكن اقتراحها في هذا المجال.

أمل أن تتقبل اعتذاري عن التأخير في الرد.

وتقبل مني أصدق تحياتي وعميق تقديري.


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (5 فبراير 2009)

الأخت الفاضلة / المهندسة رضى
الأخت الفاضلة /المهندسة / إنسانة من تراب
أخي وصديقي الفاضل / المهندس / أبو الحلول
الأخ الفاضل / المهندس أيمن
الأخ الفاضل / المهندس بشر

شكراً لكم جميعا على المشاركة
إنني بالفعل فخور بالتحاور معكم


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (5 فبراير 2009)

الأخت الفاضلة / إنسانة من تراب
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

آمل أن تتقبلي اعتذاري عن التأخير في الرد، وإن كنت أعتقد أنك ، بمشاركتك الثانية ، قمتي باستخلاص الإجابة عن سؤال "ماذا تعني لك المرأة؟" 

سأجيب في كلمة واحدة وليس في ثلاث أسطر، ولا أدعي الحكمة أو البراعة في التعبير فأنا لا أحسن الكلام على الإطلاق، فإجابتي هي أول ما خطر على بالي عندما قرأت السؤال.

المرأة بالنسبة لي هي أنا – أقصد هي نفسي –، فأنا من امرأة وهي أمي رحمها الله وأسكنها فسيح جناته، وعندما تزوجت أعتبر أنني اندمجت كلية مع زوجتي فأصبحت هي أيضاً أنا، وعندما جاءت ابنتي إلى الحياة فهي مني فهي كذلك أنا.

إنني أعتبر أن المرأة هي المحرك الأساسي للمجتمع، رضينا أم لم نرضى نحن معشر الرجال فإن المرأة هي المحرك الأساسي لكل أسرة، فالمرأة غالباً ما تسبق الرجل في العقل والتفكير، وأذكر أن أحد معارفي كان رأيه عن سبب صغر سن الزوجة بالنسبة لسن الزوج أنه في حالة زواج الرجل بامرأة تساويه في العمر فإنها ستتفوق عليه في التفكير والذكاء وغيره ، ولكن الرجل يفضل أن يكون الأفضل، فلذلك يبحث عن من هي أصغر منه سناً ولو بسنوات معدودة.

هذا ما يجول بخاطري بخصوص هذا الأمر.


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (5 فبراير 2009)

أخي وصديقي أبو الحلول
أخي وصديقي Bishr

آمل أن تعذراني للتأخير في الرد

أخي الفاضل / المهندس Ayman

منتظر السيف باشتياق يا أبا سيف


----------



## Abo Fares (5 فبراير 2009)

> المرأة بالنسبة لي هي أنا – أقصد هي نفسي –، فأنا من امرأة وهي أمي رحمها الله وأسكنها فسيح جناته، وعندما تزوجت أعتبر أنني اندمجت كلية مع زوجتي فأصبحت هي أيضاً أنا، وعندما جاءت ابنتي إلى الحياة فهي مني فهي كذلك أنا.


ما شاء الله... والله واكتشفناك بهاللقاء م. شريف.. طلعت فيلسوف كمان؟؟ ماشاالله عليك.. 
بس الغريب إنك بتقول كل مرة (لا أجيد الحوار)، ولكني أرى عكس ذلك تماماً :20:
يعني منطلع تلاميذك بالحوار :63:





> إنني أعتبر أن المرأة هي المحرك الأساسي للمجتمع، رضينا أم لم نرضى نحن معشر الرجال فإن المرأة هي المحرك الأساسي لكل أسرة، فالمرأة غالباً ما تسبق الرجل في العقل والتفكير،


الناطق الرسمي باسم جمعية حقوق المرأة :19:





> وأذكر أن أحد معارفي كان رأيه عن سبب صغر سن الزوجة بالنسبة لسن الزوج أنه في حالة زواج الرجل بامرأة تساويه في العمر فإنها ستتفوق عليه في التفكير والذكاء وغيره ، ولكن الرجل يفضل أن يكون الأفضل، فلذلك يبحث عن من هي أصغر منه سناً ولو بسنوات معدودة.


:68::68::68::68::68:
والله هي جديدة، وبيعطوك عليها وسام.. 
يعني بتحدى تكون أي مرأة فكرت هاد التفكير، مع إنو (إن كيدهن عظيم) هههههههه 
حلوة وملعوبة وبتستاهل التقييم مرة تانية والله.. 
بس مو مني.... من جميع الأخوات معنا في الملتقى :68:


أوعى تزعل.. رددت فقط ممازحاً إياك 
وتقبل تحيــــــــاتي..​


----------



## نوارة (5 فبراير 2009)

> اقتباس:
> وأذكر أن أحد معارفي كان رأيه عن سبب صغر سن الزوجة بالنسبة لسن الزوج أنه في حالة زواج الرجل بامرأة تساويه في العمر فإنها ستتفوق عليه في التفكير والذكاء وغيره ، ولكن الرجل يفضل أن يكون الأفضل، فلذلك يبحث عن من هي أصغر منه سناً ولو بسنوات معدودة.
> :68::68::68::68::68:
> والله هي جديدة، وبيعطوك عليها وسام..
> يعني بتحدى تكون أي مرأة فكرت هاد التفكير، مع إنو (إن كيدهن عظيم) هههههههه


 
لا اخي ابو الحلول هدي مش جديدة
تعرف انو اكتشفو ان المرأة اكبر من سنها ب 4 سنوات
يعني انه في حالة زواج الرجل بامرأة تساويه في العمر تكون هي اكبر منو ب 4 سنوات وذلك طبعا في التفكير والذكاء وغيره..................
والله اعلم


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (5 فبراير 2009)

شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> الأخت الفاضلة / إنسانة من تراب
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> ...


 


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته :




> آمل أن تتقبلي اعتذاري عن التأخير في الرد، وإن كنت أعتقد أنك ، بمشاركتك الثانية ، قمتي باستخلاص الإجابة عن سؤال "ماذا تعني لك المرأة؟"


 
:28::28::28::28::28::28::28:

لا يمل أخي الفاضل ، انت تجود علينا بدرر من الحكم ، وانا أدعو كل الأخوة الأفاضل ليحذوا حذوك ...

عَنْ أُمِّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى عَنْهَا قَالَتْ:
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:




خَيْرُكُمْ خَيْرُكُمْ لِأَهْلِهِ وَأَنَا خَيْرُكُمْ لِأَهْلِي 



 أَخْرَجَهُ التِّرْمِذِيُّ.



أكرم بكَ من رجل أخي الفاضل ....




> إنني أعتبر أن المرأة هي المحرك الأساسي للمجتمع، رضينا أم لم نرضى نحن معشر الرجال فإن المرأة هي المحرك الأساسي لكل أسرة
> هذا ما يجول بخاطري بخصوص هذا الأمر.


 

:12:

وهنا سأكون عند حسن ظن اخي ابو الحلول ، وأعطيك أقوى تقييم .....




> ، فالمرأة غالباً ما تسبق الرجل في العقل والتفكير، وأذكر أن أحد معارفي كان رأيه عن سبب صغر سن الزوجة بالنسبة لسن الزوج أنه في حالة زواج الرجل بامرأة تساويه في العمر فإنها ستتفوق عليه في التفكير والذكاء وغيره ، ولكن الرجل يفضل أن يكون الأفضل، فلذلك يبحث عن من هي أصغر منه سناً ولو بسنوات معدودة.


 

نحن من بعدكم يا معشر الرجال ، أصلاً المرأة تستمد قوتها الحقيقية من رجل يحبها بصدق ...

اما مسألة العمر ، فأنا أرى أن هناك فروقاً فردية يجب مراعاتها 

فكلنا نذكر كيف ان أمنا أم المؤمنين خديجة رضي الله عنها كانت أكبر سناً من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وحملت وتحملت معه صلى الله عليه وسلم اعباء الرسالة ...

والمرأة الذكية فعلاً .. 
تسخر كل ذكائها لسعادة بيتها وزوجها وأولادها ، وما تخلق تحديات لأي سبب من الأسباب ...
وكون أن كيد النساء عظيم : طبعاً الكيد بمعنى (حسن التدبير) فإدارة شؤون الأسرة يحتاج لتدبير عظيم وحكمة من المرأة كأم وزوجة وأخت ومدبرة ومربية .....


كلامك أخي الفاضل شجعني على هذه المداخلة :63:.. 

فجزاك الله عنا خيراً 
وجعل ما كتبت في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Abo Fares (5 فبراير 2009)

nouara قال:


> لا اخي ابو الحلول هدي مش جديدة
> تعرف انو اكتشفو ان المرأة اكبر من سنها ب 4 سنوات
> يعني انه في حالة زواج الرجل بامرأة تساويه في العمر تكون هي اكبر منو ب 4 سنوات وذلك طبعا في التفكير والذكاء وغيره..................
> والله اعلم


 
نصيحة لا تفتحي عليكي هالباب هون، معي شباب بيدعموني هههههههه

:78::60::78:​


----------



## نوارة (5 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> نصيحة لا تفتحي عليكي هالباب هون، معي شباب بيدعموني هههههههه​
> 
> :78::60::78:​



شباب يدعموك :8: :8: :8: :8: 

:80: :80: :80:​


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (6 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> ما شاء الله... والله واكتشفناك بهاللقاء م. شريف.. طلعت فيلسوف كمان؟؟ ماشاالله عليك..
> بس الغريب إنك بتقول كل مرة (لا أجيد الحوار)، ولكني أرى عكس ذلك تماماً :20:
> يعني منطلع تلاميذك بالحوار :63:​


 
والله يا صديقي لا أدري كيف تنطلق مني الكلمات ، ولكني أعتقد أنني عندما أتحاور مع زملاء أحبهم يكون الكلام حسناً من جميع الأطراف



أبو الحلول قال:


> الناطق الرسمي باسم جمعية حقوق المرأة :19:​


 
أعتقد أنه في هذه الأيام يجب أن يعمل الرجال على إنشاء جمعية حقوق الرجال




أبو الحلول قال:


> أوعى تزعل.. رددت فقط ممازحاً إياك ​
> وتقبل تحيــــــــاتي..​


 
عمري ما أزعل منك يا أبو الحلول 
أبداً
وتقبل مني التحية والاحترام والتقدير


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (6 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> أهلاً بحبيبنا الأستاذ شريف مصطفى ابراهيم.. منور الملتقى والله ​


 
أدام الله المحبة والمودة وألفة بيينا



أبو الحلول قال:


> طيب مين لاعبك المفضل؟؟ لا تقلي ماريا شارابوفا (الحيطان ليها ودان) هههههه
> just kidding ​


لن أنسى إيفان لندل ، أو إيفان الرهيب كما كانوا يسمونه على اسم أحد الرؤساء القدامى




أبو الحلول قال:


> التخصص مع الإلمام؟؟
> أعتقد كلمة الإلمام تعني الإحاطة بالموضوع، أليس كذلك؟؟
> ولكني أراه صعباً (الإلمام بكافة الاختصاصات) :11:، ولا أقول مستحيلاً، فهل عنيت ذلك حقاً؟؟ :86:أم أنك عنيت التخصص مع الخوض في باقي الاختصاصات؟؟ ​


 
ما قصدته بهذا الخصوص هو الإحاطة بالموضوع فعلاً ، وعلى سبيل المثال ، المهندس المنفذ بموقع العمل دائما يكون مهندس مدني فإذا تعرض إلى تنفيذ خزان مياه أرضي مثلا فلابد أن يكون محيطاً باحتياجات مثل هذا الخزان من توصيلات دخول المياه وخرجها ونظافة الخزان ( صحي) والتوصيلات الكهربائية له ( كهرباء ) وبالمضخات التي يجب أن يتم تركيبها به ( ميكانيكا ) وكذلك التشطيبات المطلوبة له ( معماري) ، فإنه يوجد بعض المواقع لا يتوفر فيها زملاء مهندسين بهذه التخصصات وفي بعض الأحيان المخططات لا تكفي وقد يكون بها بعض المعلومات غير الواضحة أو الخاطئة وخاصة عدد وأمكان الفتحات الواجب توافرها في حائط الخزان قبل الصب، ودائما ما يكون انهاء صب الخزان مع استيفاء كل هذه البنود هي مسئولية المهندس المدني.


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (6 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> هنا فقط لي مداخلة بسيطة بأن تحديثات الكودات لها فائدة في إدخال كل نتيجة جديدة من نتائج البحث العلمي المتواصل الذي لا يتوقف، وخاصة على مستوى دراسة الأحمال الزلزالية..​


 
المثال الذي ذكرته اخي أبو الحلول هو ما أعنيه ، فدراسة الأحمال الزالية - حسب معلوماتي - يتم تطبيقها على منشآت معينة ، وهي التي تقع في حدود ما يسمي بحزام الزلازل ، فإذا كان هناك مهندس مصمم لم يتعرض إلى منشآت يتم إنشاؤها في هذه المناطق، فإنه لا يعنيه تحديثات الكودات في هذا المجال .


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (6 فبراير 2009)

bishr قال:


> لو فتحت لك فرصة ما للجهاد في غزة ـ لو قامت حرب جديدة ـ ويسر لك سلاح و تدريب وخلافه:78: هتروح ولا لأ ؟ خفيف خالص أهه :d


 
أخي العزيز Bishr

لطالما فكرت ما هو العصر الذي كنت آمل أن أعيشه لو لم أكن أعيش هذا العصر ، ودائما ما أجيب نفسي هما عصرين : الأول هو صدر الإسلام ، والأخر هو المشاركة في حرب أكتوبر 1973م.

فدائما ما تمنيت المشاركة في هذه الحرب المجيدة على اليهود المغتصبين ، فإن سنحت لي الفرصة وأعاد التاريخ نفسه ، فسأكون من القلة الذين يتحقق لهم ما يأملونه، وسأشترك في التدريبات ، وسأشارك بالموقع المناسب لإمكانياتي.


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 فبراير 2009)

ما شاء الله يا باشمهندس شريف- لقد سعدنا بالتعرف عليك عن قرب - بارك الله فيك وغفر لك ورزقك من فضله العظيم


----------



## newbarcelonar (6 فبراير 2009)

مداخلة الى الاستاذ رزاق هل البروكون مهم وما هي امكانياته في التصميم علما اني استطيع العمل على البروكون ولكن لا اجده مفيدا جدا لعدم دقة نتائجه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ما رأيك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (6 فبراير 2009)

شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> أخي الفاضل المهندس مصطفى
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> ...


 
مشكووور أخي العزيز على مشاركتك.....وأعتذارك مقبول ولو أنه كان مجرد للضحك وليس للضغط عليك بالجواب......أجوبتك جميلة بس الظاهر أنك مش حطول في الوزارة كتير وفي أول تغيير وزراري.....الله الستار....:57: (وتبحث عن عمل ثاني)...والمعنى في قلب الشاعر.هههههه

مع التقدير


----------



## نور الجزائرية (6 فبراير 2009)

*نعم الرأي و نعم المعاملة*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
ما شاء الله عليك اخي شريف و على مشوارك الهندسي ما شاء الله على طريقة معاملتك و احترامك للمراة تستحق فعلا التقييم لانك تنصف المرأة في عصر تتعرض فيه للاهانة من كل المحيطين بها . 
و انت بمعاملتك الطيبة و مشاورتك لزوجتك تقتدي بما كان يقوم به الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام مع زوجاته حيث طبق النبى الكريم فى بيته أسلوب النقاش والتشاور مع أهله على أساس من التقدير والإحترام لما يتكلمن به ويبدى فيه من آراء دون تردد ولا إحرج.
ومن أوضح الأمثلة على ذلك ما حدث فى أيام صلح الحديبية حيث عقدت قريش مع النبى عليه الصلاة و السلام صلحآ يقضى بأن يرجع عن مكة هذا العام وهو العام السادس من الهجرة ويعود إليها فى العام السابع و قبل النبى ذلك الصلح وأمر أصحابه بالتحلل من إحرامهم وحلق رؤوسهم ونحر هديهم ... فاستاء الصحابة كثيرآ من فوات العمرة عليهم فتباطؤا فى تنفيذ أوامر النبى ... فدخل النبى وهو مغموم على أم المؤمنين أم سلمة فقص عليها ما كان من تباطؤ الصحابة وهو يخاف أن يحل عليهم عقاب من الله لمخالفتهم إياه ، فاستمع النبى الكريم إلى مشورة أم المؤمنين حيث اقترحت عليه أن يخرج إلى الصحابة فيحلق رأسه وينحر هديه أمامهم دون أن يكلمهم وقد توقعت بثاقب رأيها و بعد نظرها أن أصحاب النبى إذا رأوه يفعل ذلك فإنهم سيسارعون إلى الإقتداء به فإستحسن النبى رأيها وأخذ بمشورتها ، وفعل مثلما قالت ، وحينئذ فعل الصحابة مثلما فعل فكانت مشورة أم سلمة نعم المشورة وكان رأيها نعم الرأى الذى أخرجه من ضيقه وأنقذ الصحابة من شر المخالفة .
ولذلك يجب على كل رجل أن يقتدي بالرسول-صلى الله عليه وسلم –ويقوم بمشاورة زوجته و أخذ برأيها إذا كان صوابآ . 
اختي انسانة من تراب شكرا على مداخلتك القيمة و انا اشاطرك الرأي : والمرأة الذكية فعلاً .. 
تسخر كل ذكائها لسعادة بيتها وزوجها وأولادها ، وما تخلق تحديات لأي سبب من الأسباب ...
وكون أن كيد النساء عظيم : طبعاً الكيد بمعنى (حسن التدبير) فإدارة شؤون الأسرة يحتاج لتدبير عظيم وحكمة من المرأة كأم وزوجة وأخت ومدبرة ومربية .....


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (7 فبراير 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> ما شاء الله يا باشمهندس شريف- لقد سعدنا بالتعرف عليك عن قرب - بارك الله فيك وغفر لك ورزقك من فضله العظيم



جزاك الله خيرا م/ محيي
وأنا بالفعل أكثر سعادة بمعرفتك ومعرفة الزملاء بالملتقى
ولك مثل ما دعوت لي به
وشكراً على مرورك الطيب ، ولا أخفيك قولاً أنني كنت أنتظر هذا المرور منك م/ محيي.



newbarcelonar قال:


> مداخلة الى الاستاذ رزاق هل البروكون مهم وما هي امكانياته في التصميم علما اني استطيع العمل على البروكون ولكن لا اجده مفيدا جدا لعدم دقة نتائجه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ما رأيك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



إذا كان هذا السؤال لي ، فأنا لم أعمل بهذا البرنامج من قبل ولا أعرف امكاناته.
وشكراً على مرورك الكريم



مصطفى ساطع قال:


> مشكووور أخي العزيز على مشاركتك.....وأعتذارك مقبول ولو أنه كان مجرد للضحك وليس للضغط عليك بالجواب......أجوبتك جميلة بس الظاهر أنك مش حطول في الوزارة كتير وفي أول تغيير وزراري.....الله الستار....:57: (وتبحث عن عمل ثاني)...والمعنى في قلب الشاعر.هههههه
> 
> مع التقدير



في الحقيقة م/ مصطفى أنا لم أجيب أن أول قرار لي سيكون الاستقالة من هذا المنصب لأن هذه الإجابة لن تكون إجابة. هههههههه



نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> ما شاء الله عليك اخي شريف و على مشوارك الهندسي ما شاء الله على طريقة معاملتك و احترامك للمراة تستحق فعلا التقييم لانك تنصف المرأة في عصر تتعرض فيه للاهانة من كل المحيطين بها .
> و انت بمعاملتك الطيبة و مشاورتك لزوجتك تقتدي بما كان يقوم به الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام مع زوجاته حيث طبق النبى الكريم فى بيته أسلوب النقاش والتشاور مع أهله على أساس من التقدير والإحترام لما يتكلمن به ويبدى فيه من آراء دون تردد ولا إحرج.
> ومن أوضح الأمثلة على ذلك ما حدث فى أيام صلح الحديبية حيث عقدت قريش مع النبى عليه الصلاة و السلام صلحآ يقضى بأن يرجع عن مكة هذا العام وهو العام السادس من الهجرة ويعود إليها فى العام السابع و قبل النبى ذلك الصلح وأمر أصحابه بالتحلل من إحرامهم وحلق رؤوسهم ونحر هديهم ... فاستاء الصحابة كثيرآ من فوات العمرة عليهم فتباطؤا فى تنفيذ أوامر النبى ... فدخل النبى وهو مغموم على أم المؤمنين أم سلمة فقص عليها ما كان من تباطؤ الصحابة وهو يخاف أن يحل عليهم عقاب من الله لمخالفتهم إياه ، فاستمع النبى الكريم إلى مشورة أم المؤمنين حيث اقترحت عليه أن يخرج إلى الصحابة فيحلق رأسه وينحر هديه أمامهم دون أن يكلمهم وقد توقعت بثاقب رأيها و بعد نظرها أن أصحاب النبى إذا رأوه يفعل ذلك فإنهم سيسارعون إلى الإقتداء به فإستحسن النبى رأيها وأخذ بمشورتها ، وفعل مثلما قالت ، وحينئذ فعل الصحابة مثلما فعل فكانت مشورة أم سلمة نعم المشورة وكان رأيها نعم الرأى الذى أخرجه من ضيقه وأنقذ الصحابة من شر المخالفة .
> ...



الأخت الفاضلة نور
أقدر لك مرورك السخي، وأشكرك على تذكيرنا بهذه النبذة من سيرة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم، جعلنا الله ممن يقتدون به ويحذون حذوه.


----------



## mohy_y2003 (7 فبراير 2009)

شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا م/ محيي
> وأنا بالفعل أكثر سعادة بمعرفتك ومعرفة الزملاء بالملتقى
> ولك مثل ما دعوت لي به
> وشكراً على مرورك الطيب ، ولا أخفيك قولاً أنني كنت أنتظر هذا المرور منك م/ محيي.
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اشكرك يا باشمهندس شريف وانا فعلا كنت متابع حوارك من البدايه ومستمتع بيه جدا وكان لي تعليق علي موضوع المرأه وخاصة الردود التي اثارها بعض الاخوات ولكن فضلت ان انتظر للآخر لاني وجدت تزاحم من الاخوه علي التعلبق علي الحوار معك - وده دليل ان الحوار معك كان ممتعاً- 

بداية انا احييك علي تقديرك واسلوب تحدثك وتعاملك مع زوجتك فهذا هو النموذج المطلوب لكل زوج كما اقره الاسلام متمثلا في القرآن الكريم وسنة سيدنا رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم 

وبالنسبه لذكاء المرأه فهو حق لا ينكره احد لان ذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء كما قال ربنا سبحانه وتعالي شأنه في ذلك شأن كل النعم التي انعم وينعم الله سبحانه وتعالي بها علي سائر البشر منذ بدء الخليقه والي قيام الساعه 

ولكن يجب التفريق بين المهارات الفرديه للانسان او الفرد عموما - ذكر او انثي - والعمل الجماعي او المجتمعي . حيث ان العمل الجماعي يخضع لاعتبارات تنظيميه وتوزيع لادوار تحقق الهدف المطلوب من هذا العمل الجماعي والتي يقررها المشرع لقانون هذا العمل الجماعي 

وهنا فان علاقة الرجل بالمرأه هدفها هو استمرار الحياه وحفظ النوع والتناسل لعبادة الله وحده في الارض - وبالتالي فالمشرع لها هو الخالق سبحانه وتعالي - لتحقيق هذا الهدف - لذلك فنجد ان الله سبحانه وتعالي نظم علاقة الرجل بالمرأه علي اختلاف نوعها- فالام مثلا لها حقوق وعليها واجبات من الله سبحانه وتعالي -ومن كرم الله علينا ان جعل واجبات الام غريزه فيها لكي تعتني بالانسان في مرحلة طفولته -وجعل حقوقها طاعه لله سبحانه وتعالي( يعني ممكن تلاقي ابن بار بوالدته وآخر عاق لها والعياذ بالله - والاخت لها ايضا حقوق وعليها واجبات - والابنه كذلك وكلها حقوق وواجبات واضحه لانها علاقات غريزيه او علاقه دم او بمعني ادق علاقه اجباريه فانكلا تستطيع ان تتبرأ من اختك او امك او بنتك فهي مفروضه عليك من الله سبحانه وتعالي وليس لك اختيار فيهن 

اما الزوجه فالعلاقه معها يشوبها كثير من اللغط واختلاف وجهات النظر في التعامل معها - لذلك ففي تلك الحاله عندما يحدث اللغط - يجب ان نرجع الي القانون الذي نظمه لنا الخالق سبحانه وتعالي والذي يجب ان تكون العلاقه تسير تحت مظلته للوصول الي الهدف الذي اراده الله لنا من وراء تلك التشريعات 

لذلك فيجب علينا ان نرجع للدور المخول لكل من الزوج والزوجه ان يلعبه في اطار العمل الجماعي ( العلاقه الزوجيه ) لكي نصل للهدف - وهنا نجد ان دور الرجل قوام علي المراه - وكما قال ربنا وللرجال عليهن درجه - صدق الله العظيم - يعني دور الرجل اعلي من دور المرأه وبالتالي فهو كما في قانون العمل مدير عليها في اطارتلك العلاقه - وهذا لا يقلل من امكانيات المرأه الفرديه من ذكاء او قوة شخصيه اوقوة ماليه اوسلطان او جاه او حسب او نسب او دين -

يعني مثلا هل ممكن المراه العامله في يوم من الايام تطالب بان تتساوي مع مديره لها في علاقه عمل ( خاضعه لقانون عمل ) مهما كانت تلك المديره اقل ذكاءا او اقل خبره او اقل درايه بمصلحة العمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟- طبعا لا - لانها ببساطه ان كانت غير مقتنعه بمديرتها فمن الطبيعي ان تستقيل من عملها او تصبر الي ان يقضي الله في امرها - لان قانون العمل لا يجبر اي موظف ان يعمل في مكان غصبا عنه ولكن نظم اسلوب الاستقاله بحيث ان العمل لا يتأثر وبالتالي تترتب الحقوق والواجبات في فض تلك العلاقه طبقا للقانون الذي تسير العلاقه في اطاره 

وهذا موجود في شريعه الله سبحانه وتعالي - يعني لو الزوجه متضرره من العيش مع زوجها في اطار العلاقه التي نظمها الله سبحانه - فمن حقها طلب الانفصال - وامر الله الرجال بمعامله زوجاتهم بالحسني في جميع الحالات - حيث قال سبحانه وتعالي - الطلاق مرتان فامساك بمعروف او تسريح باحسان - صدق الله العظيم يعني في الحالتين يجب علي الرجل ان يكرم المرأه سواء تعيش معه او لا ترغب في ذلك 

والله اعلي واعلم 

وآسف علي الاطاله 

وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــد_


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (8 فبراير 2009)

أخي الفضل المهندس محيي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكرك على مشاركتك واسمح لي أن أعبر لك عن إعجابي بشخصيتك واتزانك وعلمك.

أحب فقط أن أوضح أنني حين قلت أنني أعتبر أن المرأة هي المحرك الأساسي للأسرة وبالتالي للمجتمع، فإنني كنت أقصد الأم ، فالأم هي التي تربي الطبيب والمهندس والوزير والقاضي وغيرهم.

كما أنني أعتبر أن المرأة - أو الزوجة على وجه التحديد - هي بمثابة مجلس الشوري بالبيت ، وليست مجرد عضو تابع للرجل تنفذ ما يأمر بلا نقاش ، ولها دور أساسي في نجاح الأسرة ، وهذا لا يعني تخلي الرجل عن قوامته للمرأة ، وإنما يعني عدم تهميش - إن صح التعبير - دور الزوجة في مستقبل الأسرة.

ولك مني وللإخوة جميعاً خالص التحية والتقدير


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 فبراير 2009)

شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> أخي الفضل المهندس محيي
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انا متفق معك في كل ما تفضلت به - وفي مشاركتي السابقه قلت لك اني احييك علي هذا الاسلوب لانه نموذج للرجل المسلم في تعامله مع زوجته - ولنا في رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم الاسوة الحسنه في ذلك كما في الموقف التي ذكرته الاخت نور في مشاركتها والتي افادت ان رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم اخذ براي زوجته السيده ام سلمه رضي الله عنها وارضاها - رغم ان رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم لا ينطق عن الهوي - يعني مش محتاج راي اي شخص مهما كان ولكنه -المعلم الاكبر - كان يعلمنا كيف نتعامل مع زوجاتنا ومع من نتعامل معهم في معترك الحياه بالاسلوب الذي يريده الله من المسلمين - يعني الاسلام والقرآن هما النظريه وسلوك رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم هو التطبيق لتلك النظريه علي ارض الواقع - لذلك كانت السيده عائشهرضي الله عنها وارضاها تقول عنه صلي الله عليه وسلم - كان خلقه القـــــــــــــرآن 

وكما ذكرت لحضرتك ان قوامة الرجل علي المراه ليس معناها انه افضل منها ولكنه دور الرجل الذي كلفه الله به لكي تسير الامور كما اراد الله لها - ده حتي في القرآن ربنا امر المؤمنين بطاعة الله وطاعة الرسول و اولي الامر - لان لابد وان يكون هناك قائد لاي عمل جماعي في التاريخ والا ستكون الامور فوضي - يعني مثلا في نظام القوات المسلحه لا توجد رتب متساويه علي الاطلاق هناك من هو اقدم ومن هو احدث حتي لو الرتبه واحده 

يعني مثلا بعد وفاة رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم كان القائد هو سيدنا ابو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه - وكلنا يعرف مشكلة المرتدين عن الاسلام وكيف كان النقاش فيها مع باقي الصحابه الاجلاء وكانوا مختلفين في الاراء - لدرجةان سيدنا عمر رضي الله عنه المعروف عنه الشده كان لا يريد ان يقاتلهم- لانهم قالوا لا اله الا الله - وابو بكر رضي الله عنه وارضاه المعروف عنه اللين والرفق اصر علي محاربتهم لمجرد انهم منعوا اداء الزكاةوهي فرض من فرائض الاسلام- يعني حق من حقوق لا اله الا الله - و التي كانوا يؤدونها الي رسول الله - صلي الله عليه وسلم - وكان القرار النهائي لولي الامر وهو سيدنا ابو بكر رضي الله عنه وامتثل الجميع في تنفيذ الامر ( لانهم يعرفون معني طاعة ولي الامر )

والامثله كثيره في كيفيه الاختلاف وأدبه بما يتوافق مع الدين الصحيح - والتي يفتقدها المسلمون اليوم للاسف - لدرجة انهم يقاتلون بعضهم بعضا للاسف ايضاً ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 

وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــد_


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (8 فبراير 2009)

أخي الفاضل المهندس محيي

يوماً بعد يوم أزداد إعجاباً بشخصيتك وآراءك المؤيدة بالأسانيد القوية ، حقيقة دائما ما أستفيد من خبراتك بالحياة وبمجالنا الهندسي ، جزاك الله خيراً، نفع الله بك الإسلام والمسلمين.

وتقبل مني خالص التقدير والاحترام


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 فبراير 2009)

شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> أخي الفاضل المهندس محيي
> 
> يوماً بعد يوم أزداد إعجاباً بشخصيتك وآراءك المؤيدة بالأسانيد القوية ، حقيقة دائما ما أستفيد من خبراتك بالحياة وبمجالنا الهندسي ، جزاك الله خيراً، نفع الله بك الإسلام والمسلمين.
> 
> وتقبل مني خالص التقدير والاحترام


 
الله يكرمك ويبارك فيك يا اخ شريف وانت ايضا نموذج يحتذي في كيفيه التعامل مع الاهل كسبا لرضي الله عز وجل 

وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمد_


----------



## هادي المهندس (8 فبراير 2009)

*فوائــــــــــــــــــــد هذه اللقاءات ......................*

السلام عليكم

بدايه احب ان اوجه تحيه الى الاخ شريف على لقاءه الجميل وبارك الله بك مهندسا وشخصيه محترمه بالقول والفعل .

هناك شئ مهم احببت ان اضيفه كي يعمم للفائده ...... كلنا لنا حياه خاصه لا يعلمها الا الله وايضا لنا حياه عامه معرفه لبعضنا البعض بعلاقتنا مع الاصدقاء مع الناس العاديين مع ما وراء الشاشه اقصد الانترنت , العمل وغيرها ولكل شخص نجاحات كثيره ومتميزه باختلاف مجالات الحياه ورغدها وهذا مايعتبره الشخص نبراسا وتاجا قد اعتلى به قمه من القمم التي يبحث عنها لوصولها , ولا يعلم او قد ينسى او قد تأ خذه هذه القمم الى نسيان اعلى القمم وهي نجاحه وتميزه داخل الوطن الصغير داخل مملكته الا وهي البيت العائلي , قد يقول البعض منكم ما السبب في ادراج هذه الكلمات من هادي المهندس , اقول لكم ان الحياه مدرسه بل جامعه والى غير ذلك من المسميات الي ذات معنى واحد وهو التعلم والدرايه بالخبره , لان هذا الموضوع اساس الحياة لان النجاح الاول يجب ان يبدا من البيت ان لم تكن ناجح بالتعامل مع امك اخوانك اخواتك زوجتك ابنائك فانك سوف تواجه مشكله كبيره في بقيه نجاحاتك كم منا يعتبر هو ناجح بعمله بينما هو فاشل وبدرجه أمتياز ببيته , هذا ما رايته ببعض المهندسين كبار في العمر ليس له سيطره على عائلته بمختلف الاتجاهات وهذا ما شدني الى التنويه له ,
واحب ان انوه الى الفائده الكبيره من هذا الموضوع اي موضوع لقاءات المهندسين كي نتعلم ونتدبر من خبره الغير لاننا مهما تعلمنا تبقى تنقصنا الخبره لذا اشكر الجميع على حسن المحاوره وحسن اللقاء واعتذر على الاطاله ........ وبارك الله بكم اخواني واخواتي .

مع تحياتي


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (9 فبراير 2009)

ما شاء الله عليك يا مهندس هادي 

جزاك الله خيراً

مشاركة متميزة بحق.

جعلنا الله وإياك وجميع المسلمين من الناجحين في جميع مجالات الحياة العلمية والعملية والعائلية.


----------



## Abo Fares (12 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

لقاء كان شيقاً فعلاً مع المهندس شريف مصطفى ابراهيم، نشكرك م. شريف على قبول استضافتنا لك، وفقنا الله وإياك لما يحبه ويرضاه من القول والعمل الصالح..

تقبل تحيـــــــاتي..


----------



## Abo Fares (12 فبراير 2009)

*نتابع الان مع اخونا العزيز anass81*​*

نفس الاسئله تقريبا الموجهه الى الاساتذه الكرام الله يعينك علينا....​ 
الاسئله عامه جدا اخي الفاضل لك حريه الاجابه على ماشئت وترك ماشئت​ 
بسم الله نبدا​ 

1- ما هي هوايات المهندس anass81 ؟
- ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس anass81 ؟؟
- ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس anass81 للانترنت يوميا ؟؟وهل يؤثر استخدام الانترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية ؟؟ ​ 
2- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟
وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟​ 
3-ما هي اكثر المواد اوالكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟
وما هي اثقلها ؟؟​ 
4- ما هومشروعك تخرجك ؟ هل من موقف معين حدث اثناء المناقشه تود ان تسرده لنا؟؟​ 
5-للهندسة المدنية اقسام عديده - ما هو اكثر قسم تعاملت معه بالحياه العمليه او التصميمية ؟؟هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنى ان تعمل به لكن لم توافيك الفرصه ؟؟ما هو؟؟​ 
6- برايك : هل يوجد مشروع مثالي -تصميم مثالي - تنفيذ المخططات على الواقع 100% بدون تغيرات فنية- بدون تاخير جدول زمني- بدون مشاكل دفعات ؟؟ وهل يمكن تحقيق ذلك ؟؟​ 
7- برايك :هل تفضل ان يكون لـ anass81 خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاماام من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟ ​ 
8-ما هي نصاحئك
1- لدارسي الهندسةالمدنية – ودارسي الدراسات العليا 
2 -للمهندسين اقل من 10 سنوات خبرة
3 - للمهندسين اكثر من 10 سنواتخبرة​ 
- ماهي نظرة المهندس anass81 للكل من​ 
الهندسة القيمية
التحكيمالهندسي​ 
وهل من الممكن انجاز اي مشروع دون التطرق لهذه التخصصات؟​ 
10- عندما يقوم المهندس anass81 بعمل مقابله مع مهندس متقدم لوظيفة
ما هيالاساسيات التي على ضوئها يحدد القبول او الرفض لهذا المهندس ؟؟ وماهي الاسئله التي يستخدمها المهندس anass81 لتقييم المهندس المتقدم لطلب الوظيفة ..؟؟​ 
11-برايك هل يجب ان يكون مديرالمشروع الهندسي مهندسا مدنيا ...؟؟ وما هي الامور التي يجب توفرها بمدير المشروع الناجح ؟؟....​ 
12-من خلال خبرتك بالعلوم الهندسية - هل تجد تحديث الكودات ما بين كل فترة وفترة امرا مجزيا او مفيدا ام انه يسبب مشاكل للمهندسين ؟؟
فمثلا حتى الان تجد العديد من المهندسين يستخدمون Ubc97 وعمره 12عاما
وصدر العديد من النسخ المحدثة للaci و Ibc خلال نفس الفترة ....​*​ 
*وما هي اهم الكودات التي تنصح الهندس المدني ان يكون ملما بها ؟؟ وما هي الطريقة المثلى لقراءة الكودات المختلفة التي تنصح بها ؟؟؟*​*




13- الاخ anass81 يقوم حاليا باستكمال دراسته العليا نسال الله التوفيق والنجاح ... ​*
*أي مرحلة هي؟؟ ماجستير ؟؟ دكتوراه ؟؟*​ 
*1- ماهو سبب اختيارك للدراسات العليا بعد مرحله البكالوريوس ؟؟ و بنظرك هل تعتبر البكالوريوس في هذه الايام غير كافيه للمهندس ؟؟ *
*2- هل يطمح anass81 للاستمرار بالدراسات الى مرحله الدكتوراة في حال عدم بدئه بها حتى الآن ؟؟ وهل تخطط بالوصول للسلك الاكاديمي " التدريس بالجامعه " ؟؟ *​ 
*نتمنى ان تحدثنا قليلا عن موضوع البحث ..*​ 

*14- المهندس anass81 الآن في أميريكا لمتابعة الدراسات العليا هناك.. يا ترى ما السبب في اختيار أميريكا تحديداً؟؟ هل هو خيار حتمي في ظل الضعف النسبي في جامعتك لاتي تخرجت منها؟؟ وكيف يمكن لمن تابع في نفس الجامعة الأم بأن يعوض الفارق الكبير بين الداخل والخارج؟؟*


15- هل وجد المهندس anass81 في ملتقى المهندسين العرب الأسرة والعائلة الثانية في ظل تغربه؟؟​ 

*16- هل المهندس anass81 ينوي الرجوع لبلده حيث نشأ بعد الانتهاء من دراسته؟؟*​ 

*
يمكن لاي احد من الاعضاء المشاركة بطرح الاسئله العامة ........​ 

*
*مع تحياتي**
أبو الحلول*​


----------



## anass81 (12 فبراير 2009)

*[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اولا اتوجه بالشكر الى اخي ابو الحلول الذي دعاني الى هذا اللقاء ووضعني في مكان لا أعتقد أني أهل له [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مع كل هذه المشاركات السابقة القيمة من اساتذتي الكبار[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]عسى ان تضيف مشاركتي شيئا جديدا وعلما مفيدا لاخواني المهندسين , وانا أرحب بكل الاسئلة مهما كانت نوعها.وسوف احاول ان اجيب عليها باذن الله ولكن على مراحل [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] نظرا لانشغالي بالعمل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] , [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فكونوا صبورين معي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]احب في البداية ان اعرف بنفسي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الاسم : محمد أنس [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الجنسية : سوري[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]العمر: 28[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الجامعة التي تخرجت منها : جامعة دمشق وذلك في عام 2004[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الجامعة التي أدرس فيها الماجستير حاليا:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]San Jose State University [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ,وهي بولاية كاليفورنيا الامريكية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الشركة التي اعمل فيها حاليا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ADAPT[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
1- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ما هي هوايات المهندس [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]anass81[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]؟[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]anass81[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]؟؟[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]anass81[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]للانترنت يوميا ؟؟وهل يؤثر استخدام الانترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية ؟؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
-[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هواياتي هي القراءة والاطلاع على احدث الدراسات في مجال الهندسة وتعلم البرامج الهندسية[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] ومطالعة الانترنت والسباحة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
*-*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]البرامج الرئيسية التي اتعامل معها حاليا هي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Adapt Floor Pro,Adapt PT [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وهي برامج خاصة بمسبق الاجهاد[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Pre-stressed concrete [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]والبلاطات لاحقة الشد [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Post-tensioned slabs
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وسبق لي استخدام ال[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Sap [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وال[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Etabs [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وال[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Safe
- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]معدل استخدامي للانترنت , حوالي 2-3 ساعة يوميا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وهذا لا يؤثر على علاقاتي الاجتماعية حاليا بحكم اني أعزب اولا , وانه لا وقت للعلاقات الاجتماعية في امريكا ثانيا

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]2- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]سبب اختياري للهندسة هو حبي لمادة الرياضيات والهندسة الفراغية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وان عاد بي الزمن لن اختار الا ما اختاره لي ربي و هو هذا الفرع المحبب الى قلبي

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]3-[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ما هي اكثر المواد اوالكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وما هي اثقلها ؟؟

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اكثر المواد متعة هي ديناميك المنشات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Dynamic of structures [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]والمعدنية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Steel 
-[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]واثقلها الرسم الهندسي

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]4- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]ما هومشروعك تخرجك ؟ هل من موقف معين حدث اثناء المناقشه تود ان تسرده لنا؟[/FONT]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشروعي تخرجي كان عبارة عن فندق مصمم من عناصر مختلطة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Composite structure , [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بلاطات بيتونية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Concrete slabs [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]واعمدة وجسور معدنية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Steel Beams [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]والحقيقة ان مشروع التخرج كان فيه توفيق كبير من رب العالمين لاني وشريكي (الذي كان ذكيا ومميزا جدا) في المشروع لم ننم طوال الليل و انهينا طباعة المذكرة الحسابية واللوحات الانشائية قبل موعد مناقشة المشروع ب 15 دقيقة والطريف انه عندما بدأنا بمناقشة المشروع , لاحظنا ان احدى اللوحات الانشائية غير موجودة (نسينا ان نطبعها[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])




[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ولكن الحمد لله لم يلاحظ اعضاء اللجنة ذلك , وحصلنا على اعلى درجة لمشروع تخرج وهي 95% بفضل الله عز وجل (لا أعلم اذا كانت الاعلى في تاريخ كلية الهندسة في دمشق)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]5-[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]للهندسة المدنية اقسام عديده - ما هو اكثر قسم تعاملت معه بالحياه العمليه او التصميمية ؟؟هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنى ان تعمل به لكن لم توافيك الفرصه ؟؟ما هو؟؟[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]اكثر قسم تعاملت معه في سوريا , التنفيذ للمنشات المعدنية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Steel Constructions
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وفي امريكا : التصميم لمسبق الاجهاد[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Pre-stressed concrete and post-tensioned 
slabs
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]والقسم الذي ارغب ان اعمل به في المستقبل هو تصميم الجسور او الدراسات الجديدة في موضوع التصميم الزلزالي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]6- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]برايك : هل يوجد مشروع مثالي -تصميم مثالي - تنفيذ المخططات على الواقع 100% بدون تغيرات فنية- بدون تاخير جدول زمني- بدون مشاكل دفعات ؟؟ وهل يمكن تحقيق ذلك ؟؟

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]في امريكا , توجد مشاريع مثالية من دون اي مشكلة و يتم التنفيذ بدقة وسرعة عالية جدا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ممكن ان نحقق ذلك في دولنا العربية في حال توافر المال و الخبرة ووجود الجهة التي تتولى عملية المراقبة والمحاسبة على سير العمل بنزاهة وتقوى من الله عز و جل

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]7- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]برايك :هل تفضل ان يكون لـ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]anass81[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاماام من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]افضل دائما تنويع الخبرات واكتساب معارف ومعلومات متنوعة من كل مجال لان هذا يوسع من افاق المهندس ويجعله مميزا على اقرانه

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]8-[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ما هي نصاحئك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]1- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لدارسي الهندسةالمدنية – ودارسي الدراسات العليا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الاهتمام اكثر بموضوع اللغة الانكليزية و الاطلاع على الدراسات والمراجع الاجنبية والبرامج الانشائية والاستفادة اقصى ما يمكن من علم اساتذتهم في الجامعة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]2 -[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]للمهندسين اقل من 10 سنوات خبرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]السعي للعمل بمجال مميز[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Unique [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فمعظم المهندسين [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يعملون بالبيتون[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Concrete structures[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ولكن قلة منهم تعمل بمجال الفولاذ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Steel structures [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]واقل من يعمل في مسبق الاجهاد وهذا ما يصنع الفرق بين مهندس و اخر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

3 - [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]للمهندسين اكثر من 10 سنوات خبرة

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تحديث معلوماتهم الهندسية ومحاولة مواكبة تطورات العلم في البرامج الانشائية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وانصح جميع المهندسين وغير المهندسين ان يؤدوا زكاة علمهم وخبرتهم التي اكرمهم الله بها ويفيدوا بها اقرانهم والمحتاجين اليها

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هذا ما وفقني الله اليه اليوم وسوف اتابع البقية في وقت لاحق باذن الله

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]"وفوق كل ذي علم عليم"[/FONT]*​


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (12 فبراير 2009)

الأخ الفاضل 

المهندس أنس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرحباً بك في هذا الموضوع الممتاز ـ وأشكر الأخ الفاضل أبو الحلول لإتاحة الفرصة لنا لمحاورتك

ذكرت أنك غيرت مجال التخصص بالعمل بعدما انتقلت إلى أمريكا ، فهل كان هذا باختيارك أم حسب ما أملت به الظروف؟

وإن كان باختيارك فهل تغيير تخصص العمل أو مجال العمل بأمريكا صعب أم سهل ؟

وهل وجدت فرصة عمل بسهولة في مجال تخصصك وهو التصميم الانشائي؟

أتمنى لك دوام التوفيق والنجاح

أخوك

شريف


----------



## Abo Fares (12 فبراير 2009)

anass81 قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]احب في البداية ان اعرف بنفسي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]الاسم : محمد أنس الأخرس[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]الجنسية : سوري من مدينة حمص[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]العمر: 28[/FONT]*
> ...




 لك هادا إنت يا ابن الحلال!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! شلونك معلم؟؟؟؟؟؟ عاش مين سمع هالصوت (قرأ هالخط ههههههه)

بس بيني وبينك، كنت شاكك، ومتأكد أكتر من 95%
​


anass81 قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



أهلين بالحبيب.. 

​


anass81 قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]سبب اختياري للهندسة هو حبي لمادة الرياضيات والهندسة الفراغية، [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وان عاد بي الزمن لن اختار الا ما اختاره لي ربي و هو هذا الفرع المحبب الى قلبي[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اكثر المواد متعة هي ديناميك المنشات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Dynamic of structures [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]والمعدنية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Steel [/FONT]*
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]واثقلها الرسم الهندسي[/FONT]*​




شلون هي ظبطت معك؟؟ :81:
بتحب الفراغية وما بتحب مواد الرسم الهندسي؟؟ 

​


anass81 قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]4- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]ما هومشروعك تخرجك ؟ هل من موقف معين حدث اثناء المناقشه تود ان تسرده لنا؟[/FONT][/FONT]*​[FONT=&quot]
> 
> [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]مشروعي تخرجي كان عبارة عن فندق مصمم من عناصر مختلطة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Composite structure , [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بلاطات بيتونية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Concrete slabs [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]واعمدة وجسور معدنية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Steel Beams [/FONT]*
> 
> ...




صاحبنا بدبي أكيد بتعرف.. سلملنا عليه، على الأقل على فيس بوك ههههههه

​


anass81 قال:


> *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]وانصح جميع المهندسين وغير المهندسين ان يؤدوا زكاة علمهم وخبرتهم التي اكرمهم الله بها ويفيدوا بها اقرانهم والمحتاجين اليها[/FONT]*
> ​



والله عم تحكي مظبوط.. بارك الله فيك..


عم نستنى الباقي 

تقبل تحيــــــاتي..
​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (12 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله ماشاء الله
الواحد مش عارف بس يقول ايه
وحش في المصيده فعلا
لا يسعني الا ان اقف اشاهد من بعيد واستفيد من هذا الهزبر
بارك الله لنا فيه


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (12 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله ماشاء الله
الواحد مش عارف بس يقول ايه
وحش في المصيده فعلا
لا يسعني الا ان اقف اشاهد من بعيد واستفيد من هذا الهزبر
بارك الله لنا فيه


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
في البداية اوجة التحية للاخ ابو الحلول على هذه الاعلام في المنتدى ونتعرف عليهم اكثر يوما بعد يوم فبعد ان تعرفنا عليهم من خلال مشاركاتهم وعطائهم ونسأل الله ان يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسنتاتهم.
اما للاخ انس مسيعدني التعرف عليك ومما زاد من سعادتي ( وهذا ليس تحيزا للجامعة والبلد الذي تعلمت فيه) ان اولا لانك من حمص (والحمدلله ان لقاءك معك لم يكن يوم الاربعاء :67 لما كن لهم من احترام وتقدير وذكرتني بايام الجامعه ولو ان انك خريج بعدي فقط ب 20 سنه وان تعلمت على يد نفس الاساتذة الذين تعلمنا وتربينا على ايدهم وهناك من الاستاذة في الجامعه كانوا معي في نفس الدفعات التخرج.
ارحب بك مرة اخرى مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق في دراستك.
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## anass81 (13 فبراير 2009)

*[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتابع باذن الله تعالى الاجابة على الأسئلة,[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ماهي نظرة المهندس [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]*anass81*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]لكل من[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الهندسة القيمية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]لمن لم يسمع بالهندسة القيمية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Value Engineering [/FONT][FONT=&quot] من قبل ,هذا تعريفها [/FONT][FONT=&quot]:هي اسلوب هندسي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مميز لدراسة و تحليل المشروعات و تقييمها و طرح المقترحات الكفيلة برفع الأداء و تقليل التكلفة ضمن الجودة المطلوبة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ومن هذا التعريف نلمس اهمية هذا الموضوع في المشاريع الهندسية وخاصة الضخمة منها وتقريبا كل الشركات الهندسية الكبرى لديها قسم خاص بالتطوير وتحسين المواصفات باقل تكلفة

[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]التحكيم الهندسي

[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]هو موضوع مهم لفض النزاعات في المشاريع الهندسية بطريقة سريعة بدلا من الدخول في دوامة المحاكم واضاعة المال والوقت . طبعا الشرط وجود طرف تحكيم عادل و خبير بالموضوع المتنازع عليه.

[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]وهل من الممكن انجاز اي مشروع دون التطرق لهذه التخصصات؟

[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]من الممكن انجاز مشروع بدون هذه التخصصات ولكن النتيجة لن تكون بنفس الجودة والسرعة والكلفة فيما لوتم استخدام الهندسة القيمية ,كما ان حل النزاعات بين المتخاصمين لن يكون بنفس السهولة في حال وجود لجنة تحكيم متفق عليها

[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]10- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]عندما يقوم المهندس [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]*anass81*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]بعمل مقابله مع مهندس متقدم لوظيفة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ما هيالاساسيات التي على ضوئها يحدد القبول او الرفض لهذا المهندس ؟؟ وماهي الاسئله التي يستخدمها المهندس [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]*anass81*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]لتقييم المهندس المتقدم لطلب الوظيفة ..؟؟

[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]سوف احاول الاجابة على هذا السؤال من خلال المقابلات التي اجريت لي بامريكا قبل حصولي على عملي الحالي , الاسئلة كانت نوعين[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]1-أسئلة تقنية علمية : متعلقة بشهادتي الجامعية ومعلوماتي الهندسية ودرايتي بالبرامج الهندسية وخبرتي في مجال عمل الشركة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]2-أسئلة عامة : وهي الأصعب , وسوف احاول تلخيصها بالنقاط التالية :[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]1-[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أهم نقطة هي ان أمتلك ردة فعل ايجابية دائما تجاه المهام الموكلة الي وعدم التذمر [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Positive Attitude[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]وفي اعتقادي هذه النقطة هي احد اسباب تميز الغرب علينا لانهم يتخلون عن الافكار الانهزامية والمحطمة ويستبدلونها بطرائق تفكير ومنهجية ايجابية لحل المشاكل.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] وهذه النقطة بالغة الصعوبة لانها تعني عدم الرد بطريقة سلبية اتجاه اي موقف حتى لو كان نقدا او تجريحا, على سبيل المثال : اذا وجه لك المدير ملاحظة انك بطيء في العمل , فالجواب يجب ان يكون "سوف ابذل ما بوسعي كي اتحسن" , وليس "لان الكمبيوتر بطيء" او "ان الزملاء لا يساعدونني ".....[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]2--قابليتي على حل المشاكل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Problem solving[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]3-قدرتي على تحمل ضغط العمل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Work Under Pressure [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]4-القدرة على انجاز اكثر من مهمة في وقت واحد [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Multi-Task[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]5-القدرة على العمل ضمن مجموعة والتعاون فيما بيننا لانجاز المهام [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Team Player[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]6-امتلاكي لمهارات القيادة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Leadership Skills[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وهذا مهم لتنظيم العمل وتوزيع المهام[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]7-القدرة على تحديد الاولويات [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Priorities[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]8-ما هي الاضافة التي ساضيفها الى الشركة فيما لو اصبحت موظفا لديهم[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]9-ما هي المدة التي اعتقد اني سوف أبقى فيها موظفا بالشركة وما هو الراتب الذي أطلبه

[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]11-[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]برايك هل يجب ان يكون مديرالمشروع الهندسي مهندسا مدنيا ...؟؟ وما هي الامور التي يجب توفرها بمدير المشروع الناجح ؟؟[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]هذا السؤال برأيي يخضع لنوع المشروع المنفذ , ولكن بشكل عام مواصفات المدير الناجح هي نفسها التي ذكرتها سابقا في موضوع الاسئلة العامة في المقابلة , اضافة الى وجود خوف من الله عزوجل وهو الاهم

[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]12-[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]من خلال خبرتك بالعلوم الهندسية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هل تجد تحديث الكودات ما بين كل فترة وفترة امرا مجزيا او مفيدا ام انه يسبب مشاكل للمهندسين ؟؟[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فمثلا حتى الان تجد العديد من المهندسين يستخدمون [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Ubc97 [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وعمره 12عاما[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وصدر العديد من النسخ المحدثة لل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]aci [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]و [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Ibc [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]خلال نفس الفترة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]....

[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]طبعا انا مع تحديث الكود لان العلم يتقدم وهناك الكثير من الدراسات الحديثة التي تجرى بهدف تطوير الهندسة ولابد من مواكبة العلم حتى لانبقى في الوراء , وأنا كان لي فرصة الاطلاع على الكود الخاص بكاليفورنيا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]CBC [/FONT][FONT=&quot] وهو كود اكثر صرامة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]More conservative [/FONT][FONT=&quot] من كود ال [/FONT][FONT=&quot]IBC [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وهنا لا بد ان اشير الى ملاحظة مهمة : [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ان استخدامنا للكودات العالمية لا يزال قاصرا على تصميم العناصر الانشائية والعوامل الزلزالية , ونسينا جزء هام جدا من الكود وهو الخاص بمواصفات العناصر غير الانشائية , مثل مواصفات نظام الحماية من الحرائق ومخارج الطوارئ و زجاج النوافذ وفتحات التهوية والكثير من الامور المهمة

[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]وما هي اهم الكودات التي تنصح الهندس المدني ان يكون ملما بها ؟؟ وما هي الطريقة المثلى لقراءة الكودات المختلفة التي تنصح بها ؟؟؟

[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]اهم الكودات : في مجال البيتون ال [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ACI [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]في مجال الفولاذ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Steel : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ِ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]AISC [/FONT][FONT=&quot] او الكود البريطاني للفولاذ[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وافضل طريقة لقراءة الكود هي من خلال استخدامه في حل امثلة عملية[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]13- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الاخ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]anass81[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يقوم حاليا باستكمال دراسته العليا نسال الله التوفيق والنجاح[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ... [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]أي مرحلة هي؟؟ ماجستير ؟؟ دكتوراه ؟؟

[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]حاليا استكمل دراستي في الماجستير وموضوع رسالة الماجستير هو حساب الزحف [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Creep [/FONT][FONT=&quot] والانكماش[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Shrinkage[/FONT][FONT=&quot]في البيتون حسب الكودات المختلفة

[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]ماهو سبب اختيارك للدراسات العليا بعد مرحله البكالوريوس ؟؟ و بنظرك هل تعتبر البكالوريوس في هذه الايام غير كافيه للمهندس ؟؟

[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]سبب اختياري لمتابعة الماجستير هو السعي لتطوير معلوماتي الهندسية والتعرف على احدث ما توصل اليه العلم في بلاد الغرب والاستفادة من خبراتهم لتطوير الهندسة في بلادنا[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وبرأيي البكالوريوس غير كافية لمن اراد التميز والنجاح في الهندسة لأن الدراسات العليا تضيف الكثير من المعرفة الى رصيد المهندس المدني وتجعله متميزا على اقرانه[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]2- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هل يطمح [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]anass81[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]للاستمرار بالدراسات الى مرحله الدكتوراة في حال عدم بدئه بها حتى الآن ؟؟ وهل تخطط بالوصول للسلك الاكاديمي " التدريس بالجامعه " ؟؟

[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]موضوع الدكتوراة موضوع شوي صعب من اكثر من ناحية , اهمها أن هذا الخيار قد يعني اغترابا لفترة اطول (3 سنين) اضافة الى التكلفة المادية العالية. ولكنه خيار لا يزال قائما ضمن مخططاتي والله هو الموفق.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]اما عن موضوع تدريسي بالجامعة , فهذا امر افكر فيه جديا لأؤدي زكاة علمي واحاول الاستفادة مما تعلمته هنا كي أعود وأطبق ما تعلمته.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]14- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المهندس [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]anass81[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الآن في أميريكا لمتابعة الدراسات العليا هناك.. يا ترى ما السبب في اختيار أميريكا تحديداً؟؟ هل هو خيار حتمي في ظل الضعف النسبي في جامعتك التي تخرجت منها؟؟ وكيف يمكن لمن تابع في نفس الجامعة الأم بأن يعوض الفارق الكبير بين الداخل والخارج؟؟
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
اختياري لامريكا هو سببين :[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]1-وجود خالي فيها حيث سهل هذا الامر كثيرا حصولي على قبول الجامعة والفيزا[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]2-أمريكا تعتبر منفتحة اكثر من اوروبا في مجال الحرية الدينية

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أما عن ضعف امكانيات الجامعة التي تخرجت منها (جامعة دمشق) فهذا وصف غير دقيق , لعدة أسباب :[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]1-قام بتدريسي في جامعة دمشق عدة أساتذة ذو سوية علمية أحسن من اساتذتي الحاليين في امريكا (دون النسيان ان جامعتي الامريكية تعتبر من الجامعات ذات التصنيف الجيد)[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]2-دليل اخر على ان مستوى تعليمنا في سوريا لا بأس به , هو حصولي بفضل الله عز وجل على ترتيب متقدم في الماجستير بين ال 10 الاوائل في الجامعة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]اما السبب الرئيسي في تفوق الغرب تعليميا علينا , فهو أن الادوات والوسائل المستخدمة في التدريس أحدث من تلك التي في جامعاتنا من حيث المخابر [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Labs [/FONT][FONT=&quot] وطرق التدريس واستخدام منهجية البحث العلمي[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فبدلا من اضاعة الوقت في الحفظ يتم التركيز على الفهم وايجاد الحلول ,والفحص النهائي يكون على شكل مادة مفتوحة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Open Book [/FONT][FONT=&quot] يسمح فيه بادخال المراجع و الكتب والشطارة تكون في كيفية ايجاد المعلومة المطلوبة من هذه المراجع .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]على كل هذا الموضوع تم بحثه تفصيليا في موضوع الاستاذ رزق حجاوي " اما ان للتعليم الجامعي ان يتطور"[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أما كيفية ردم الهوة بين الداخل والخارج , فهذا يتم بتحسين اللغة الانكليزية وكثرة القراءة للمراجع الاجنبية ومطالعة المقالات الهندسية الجديدة ومحاولة حضور المؤتمرات والمحاضرات ذات الصلة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
15- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هل وجد المهندس [/FONT][FONT=&quot]anass81[/FONT][FONT=&quot]في ملتقى المهندسين العرب الأسرة والعائلة الثانية في ظل تغربه؟؟

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]نعم , هذا المنتدى بجوه الأخوي المميز كان بمثابة منفذ لي لوطني الحبيب , وكل البلاد العربية هي وطني وكل الزملاء هم أخواني وأساتذتي[/FONT][FONT=&quot].

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] *16- *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]هل المهندس [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]anass81[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ينوي الرجوع لبلده حيث نشأ بعد الانتهاء من دراسته؟؟

[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]الاجابة اكيدة ,نعم, وهذا واجب علي و على كل مغترب وعالم, نعم فأنا ما غادرت وطني إلا لأعود إليه و أنفع بلدي بما تعلمته واكتسبته من خبرة.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]قد يقول البعض هذه أفكار تصلح للعالم المثالي , ولكنني تعلمت من ديننا و سيرة رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم , 
الايجابية دوما وعدم اليأس وأن التغيير ممكن لكن لا بد من بذل الجهد "إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم"

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]هذا بفضل الله عز وجل الاجابة على القسم الثاني والأخير من أسئلة أخي أبو الحلول [/FONT][FONT=&quot],وفي انتظار أسئلتكم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

"وفوق كل ذي علم عليم"

[/FONT]​


----------



## anass81 (13 فبراير 2009)

شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> الأخ الفاضل
> 
> المهندس أنس
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم أخي شريف

تغيير مجال عملي في امريكا من ال Steel الى مسبق الاجهاد Pre-stressed concrete جاء بسبب رغبتي بالخوض في مجال جديد و غير مطروق بكثرة في بلادنا العربية , وما سهل لي هذا الامر بعد توفيق الله عز و جل , وجود شركة مميزة جدا ومختصة بمسبق الاجهاد وفي نفس المكان الذي أسكن فيه

أما عن تغيير مجال العمل في امريكا , فهو امر ليس بالسهولة , وهو يتطلب الكثير من الجهد والقابلية على التعلم

أما عن فرص العمل في مجال التصميم الانشائي , فهي تعتبر قليلة مقارنة بقطاع التنفيذ Construction و لكن نوعية المشاريع المدروسة هنا مميزة

وأما عن عملي بشكل خاص , فقد كان توفيقا من الله عز و جل , الذي جمعني بمدير الشركة في احدى المحاضرات , فأرسلت له ال cv او كما يسمونها هنا Resume و تم اجراء المقابلة و قبلت الحمد لله بالشركة

ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت للاجابة على تساؤلاتك 

وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## ايكوسان (13 فبراير 2009)

تشرفت بمعرفتك أخي الكريم م محمد أنس ..والله زاد اعجابي بك بعد أن علمت أن هذا الانسان المتدين والخلوق يعيش في بلاد الغرب ...لأنه كما تعلم أن يحافظ الانسان علىايمانه ودينه في تلك المجتمعات هو أمر ليس بالهين أبد..

 بارك الله لك وفيك وأعانك على الثبات في جهادك العلمي وفي الحفاظ على دينك .

سؤااااااااااااااااالي الأول :
انت درست هندسة مدنية وقت كان في اختصاص من السنة التالتة صح؟؟؟؟
ومتل مابتعرف انو هلق على دورنا طبقو نظام المدني العام  يعني بدنا نصير متل الزبدية الصيني (على قولة دكاترتنا):15:
وانا حابب أعرف رأيك بهل الخطوة وحابب أعرف ان كنت معها أم ضدها ؟؟
مع العلم انو المواد صارت أصعب وأكتر وأشمل (أنا طالب بالصف التالت:55: ونجاحنا عالستين:80


----------



## anass81 (13 فبراير 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> بسم الله ماشاء الله
> الواحد مش عارف بس يقول ايه
> وحش في المصيده فعلا
> لا يسعني الا ان اقف اشاهد من بعيد واستفيد من هذا الهزبر
> بارك الله لنا فيه



وبارك الله فيك اخي ابراهيم 

بس ممكن تشرحلي شوي عن كلمة "الهزبر":18:

أنتظر أسئلتك


----------



## anass81 (13 فبراير 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في البداية اوجة التحية للاخ ابو الحلول على هذه الاعلام في المنتدى ونتعرف عليهم اكثر يوما بعد يوم فبعد ان تعرفنا عليهم من خلال مشاركاتهم وعطائهم ونسأل الله ان يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسنتاتهم.
> اما للاخ انس مسيعدني التعرف عليك ومما زاد من سعادتي ( وهذا ليس تحيزا للجامعة والبلد الذي تعلمت فيه) ان اولا لانك من حمص (والحمدلله ان لقاءك معك لم يكن يوم الاربعاء :67 لما كن لهم من احترام وتقدير وذكرتني بايام الجامعه ولو ان انك خريج بعدي فقط ب 20 سنه وان تعلمت على يد نفس الاساتذة الذين تعلمنا وتربينا على ايدهم وهناك من الاستاذة في الجامعه كانوا معي في نفس الدفعات التخرج.
> ارحب بك مرة اخرى مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق في دراستك.
> م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​



السلام عليكم

يسعدني ويشرفني التعرف عليك أستاذي الكبير رزق , وأشكرك على مشاعرك النبيلة


----------



## anass81 (13 فبراير 2009)

ايكوسان قال:


> تشرفت بمعرفتك أخي الكريم م محمد أنس ..والله زاد اعجابي بك بعد أن علمت أن هذا الانسان المتدين والخلوق يعيش في بلاد الغرب ...لأنه كما تعلم أن يحافظ الانسان علىايمانه ودينه في تلك المجتمعات هو أمر ليس بالهين أبد..
> 
> بارك الله لك وفيك وأعانك على الثبات في جهادك العلمي وفي الحفاظ على دينك .
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم أخي الحبيب

أشكرك على هذه الدعوات الجميلة والمشاعر الطيبة 

انا درست بالنظام القديم , وهو التخصص من السنة الرابعة , وانا برأيي ان هذا النظام له ايجابياته وله سلبياته , واهم الايجابيات انه يجعلك تركز اكثر في مجال واحد وهذا برأيي مهم لتكوين المهندس الناجح

والله يعينك على النظام الجديد والنجاح عل 60 

لا تنساني من الدعاء

أنس


----------



## مهندسة رضى (13 فبراير 2009)

_*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اهلا بيك فى اللقاء بشمهندس انس .... وبارك الله فيك 

ونتمنى لك مزيدا من التقدم والنجاح .........

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*_​


----------



## 0yaz9 (13 فبراير 2009)

ماشالله تبارك الله انت حقا انسان ناجح


----------



## إسلام علي (13 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ماشاء الله
أحسنت الإنتقاء م أبو الحلول
بارك الله بك م أنس
وأسأل الله لي و لك الثبات على هذه المعاني الإيمانية الرائعة رغم كونك في بلد صعب من هذه الناحية
عموماً إنت حبيبنا ولن أطيل عليك في الأسئلة ...
1- هذا اللقاء ليس هندسياً فقط  فحدثنا قليلاً عنك وعن طفولتك و عن عائلتك أو زوجتك وكيف تزوجت (إن وجد) 
أو مواقف طريفة أو غريبة تعرضت لها ...فضفض شوي يعني عاوزين اللقاء يطول  
2- حدثنا أيضاً عن مشايخك اللي حضرت لهم مجالس علم أو من تحبهم و تسمع لهم وعن الكتب الدينية اللي قرأتها
3- هل تري أن الشاب الأمريكي ـ بصفة عامة ـ أفضل و أكيس من العربي ..كما نسميها هنا "عقدة الخواجة" ؟
4- قل لنا ما تأثير الأزمة المالية العالمية على قطاع الهندسة المدنية في أمريكا و هل ينذر بالخطر و الإنهيار التام ؟
5- وآخر سؤال ... إحكي لنا عن الشارع الأمريكي و رؤية الأمريكان للمسلمين و للوضع في غزة الآن 

ما طولتش أهه ...ههههههههه


----------



## Abo Fares (13 فبراير 2009)

anass81 قال:


> [FONT=&quot]أما عن ضعف امكانيات الجامعة التي تخرجت منها (جامعة دمشق) فهذا وصف غير دقيق , لعدة أسباب :[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]1-قام بتدريسي في جامعة دمشق عدة أساتذة ذو سوية علمية أحسن من اساتذتي الحاليين في امريكا (دون النسيان ان جامعتي الامريكية تعتبر من الجامعات ذات التصنيف الجيد)[/FONT]
> 
> ...



نعم أخي أنس، فقرة أعجبتني.. فهي طبعاً ليست فقط عن جامعة دمشق وإنما عن العديد من الجامعات العربية.. 
من خلال هذه الفقرة التي كانت من طالب جرب كل من الجامعة العربية والجامعة الغربية، تستطيع أن تنهي النفسية الانهزامية للطالب في الجامعة العربية الذي ليس همه سوى المقارنة التي هو أصلاً ليس محيطاً بها.. 




anass81 قال:


> [FONT=&quot]*16- *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]هل المهندس [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]anass81[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ينوي الرجوع لبلده حيث نشأ بعد الانتهاء من دراسته؟؟[/FONT]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هيك عجبتني :75:متل ما عرفناك :20:

بس والله الأخ أنس هرب منكم بموضوع الصور، وراحت عليكم صورته 


تقبل تحيــــــــاتي..
​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (13 فبراير 2009)

صورة المهندس أنس والله فكرة حلوه
ان مكنش عندك مانع ياهندسة


----------



## ايكوسان (13 فبراير 2009)

> انا درست بالنظام القديم , وهو التخصص من السنة الرابعة , وانا برأيي ان هذا النظام له ايجابياته وله سلبياته , واهم الايجابيات انه يجعلك تركز اكثر في مجال واحد وهذا برأيي مهم لتكوين المهندس الناجح


 
مبين انو أسئلتي سهلة :d لهيك رح كمل:1:

ماهو الاختصاص اللي دخلتو بالسنة الرابعة ؟؟وهل لسه مكمل فيه ضمن عملك ؟

هل بتعتقد ان النجاح الأكاديمي يعني النجاح بالحياة العملية ؟
يعني هل مقاييس التفوق هي نفسها ؟؟
وان كان الطالب بالجامعة مستواه عادي هل لديه فرصة للتميز كمهندس على أرض الواقع ؟؟


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (13 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :


أخي الكريم : 


كثـُـر الحديث عن الأحلام المنشودة للمدن السورية ، حلم لكل مدينة لتصبح عصرية ! 
بناطحات سحاب! 
ومدن ترفيهية ...
وأسواق تجارية ...

والكثير من الأحلام ، كان لحمص العدية نصيب أيضاً من هذه الأحلام ولقد انتشرت في المنتديات مئات الصور وعشرات المقالات ، وانقسمت الآراء مؤيدون للحلم الحمصي الكبير ومعارضون يخافون من هذا الانقلاب في حياتهم ، تحديث على حساب المزارع والبساتين الجميلة ، عصرية على حساب حمص العريقة القديمة ، شوارع تعرف أهلها وهم يعرفونها ، إذا حدث هذا الاجتياح ( العصري ) فلن نعرف شوارعنا مدننا ولن تعرفنا ....


ما رأيك بهذا الحلم الحمصي ؟ وأنت ابن حمص ؟ وأنت مهندس مدني عشت في الاغتراب من حيث أتى الحالمون بأحلامهم ؟

هل هو ممكن التحقيق ؟
هل فعلاً نحتاج هذا التغيير ؟

وإذا كنا بحاجة لتغيير فعلاً في مدننا الجميلة القديمة التي نحبها ؟ 
فكيف ترى الطريقة الأنسب لتطبيقه ؟ 

ودمتَ أخي بخير .. مع تمنياتي لكَ بالتوفيق 









​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 






​






​






​






​






​





​






​






​






​



​​
​


----------



## هادي المهندس (13 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

اهلا اخي انس وكان لقاءا جميلا من كل النواحي نتشرف بك اخي ووفقك الله وسهل امرك واعانك الله على غربتك ,,

سؤال :- هل تعتبر النظام المعمول به حاليا في الخليج وهو Post tension ناجح 100 % من جميع النواحي ام هناك ثغرات بدات تتضح مثلا ان اغلب التصاميم هي بطبقه سفليه للحديد مع مد الوايرات وتسليح للاعمده بتسليح اضافي ولم يتم حساب التشققات التي تحدث بسبب عدم وجود طبقه حديد عليا وهذا ما اكتشتفته مؤخرا ؟؟ ارجوا التوضيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اكرر شكري للاخ ابو الحلول الورده ..........لاستضافه الاخ محمد انس

مع تحياتي


----------



## anass81 (13 فبراير 2009)

bishr قال:


> السلام عليكم ماشاء الله
> أحسنت الإنتقاء م أبو الحلول
> بارك الله بك م أنس
> وأسأل الله لي و لك الثبات على هذه المعاني الإيمانية الرائعة رغم كونك في بلد صعب من هذه الناحية
> ...



السلام عليكم أخي إسلام

يعني كل الاسئلة دي , وبتقول ما طولتش ؟ على كل انت بتأمر بس لازم توعدني انك تدعيلي بالثبات دائما
1- اما عن حياتي , فكانت بفضل الله عز و جل سهلة ويسيرة و اهم ما تعلمته حتى الان :كن مع الله ولا تبالي , و "إن الله ولي الذين امنوا" و "إن الذين امنوا وعملوا الصالحات سيجعل لهم الرحمن ودا" 

وعائلتي صغيرة مؤلفة من أمي الحنونة وأختي الحبيبة , وقد توفى الله والدي سنة 1991 ادعوا الله ان يرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناته ويرزقنا ان نكون اولادا صالحين لاهلنا
أما عن الزواج , فهذا موضوع مؤجل حاليا الى حين العودة الى سوريا باذن الله تعالى



2-اما عن مشايخي وأساتذتي الكرام الذين كنت احضر دروسهم في دمشق, فهم: د.سعيد رمضان البوطي , د.راتب النابلسي , الشيخ نعيم العرقسوسي , الشيخ علاء الدين الحموي. 
اضافة الى العديد من العلماء العرب امثال : د.عمر عبد الكافي والاستاذ عمرو خالد (الذي قابلته هنا في امريكا العام الماضي ) والشيخ وجدي غنيم والشيخ عائض القرني والشيخ محمد بن موسى الشريف.
حفظهم الله جميعا و أطال في عمرهم ونفعنا بعلمهم.
اما عن موضوع الكتب الدينية , فهي بشكل عام كتب العلماء السابق ذكرهم اضافة كتب اخرى مثل كتب ابن قيم الجوزية وابن عطاء الله الاسكندراني , واكثر ما أحبه هي أشعار الامام الشافعي رحمه الله

3-أما عن موضوع المقارنة بين الشاب الامريكي و العربي , فهذا موضوع يطول ولكن بشكل عام الحياة هنا قائمة على النفاق و الضحك على اللحى , ووقت الجد , لا أحد يرحم أحدا وخاصة في موضوع العمل.
وأكيد ليس هنالك من مجال لتقارن بيننا و بينهم , فنحن أخلاقنا و تصرفاتنا يحكمها وازع ديني داخلي وعادات وتقاليد وأخلاق نشأنا عليها وهم ليس لديهم ما يخافون منه سوى قانون الدولة.
ممكن انهم تميزوا علينا بعلمهم وطريقة حياتهم ولكنهم قطعا ليسوا بأذكى أو أفضل منا.
وطبعا في النهاية لا أعمم فالتعميم من العمى , ولكن هذا بشكل عام وقد اكون مخطئا

4-اما عن موضوع الازمة الاقتصادية العالمية , فامريكا كانت اول المتأثرين بها وتم تسريح اكثر من 2 مليون موظف من أعمالهم والعدد يزيد.وقطاع التشييد تأثر بشكل كبير نظرا لعدم وجود الاموال.
ونعم الوضع ينذر بانهيار تام:55:

5-اما عن السؤال الخامس , فهذا موضوع سوف أؤجله لوقت لاحق اذا سمحت لي

ارجو الا اكون قد أطلت 

"وفوق كل ذي علم عليم"


----------



## anass81 (14 فبراير 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> صورة المهندس أنس والله فكرة حلوه
> ان مكنش عندك مانع ياهندسة



وأنا افتكرت اني هربت من موضوع الاخ مصطفى ساطع!!!!

على كل الاحوال سوف افكر بالموضوع


----------



## anass81 (14 فبراير 2009)

ايكوسان قال:


> مبين انو أسئلتي سهلة :d لهيك رح كمل:1:
> 
> ماهو الاختصاص اللي دخلتو بالسنة الرابعة ؟؟وهل لسه مكمل فيه ضمن عملك ؟
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم

أسئلتك حلوة وملعوبة 

الاختصاص يللي دخلتو هو الهندسة الانشائية ولازلت اعمل فيه الى الان 

النجاح الاكاديمي ليس شرطا للنجاح بالحياة العملية وانما هو عامل مساعد في حاول توافره 
فالحياة العملية للمهندس المدني تتطلب اضافة الى المعلومات النظرية ,حكمة وذكاء في التعامل مع الناس وادارة المشروع وهذا لا يتم تدريسه بالجامعة بل تكتسبه من الاحتكاك بمن هم اكبر منك سنا و اكثر خبرة,وقد رأيت الكثير من المتفوقين دراسيا ولكنهم لا يحسنون التعامل مع العمال و طاقم المهندسين معهم وهذا أدى الى فشلهم بالحياة العملية
واذا قرأت اسئلة المقابلة التي ذكرتها سابقا فسوف تجد ان معظمها لا يركز على الناحية العلمية بل العملية

*فالهندسة علم و خبرة*

ومقياس التفوق بالحياة برأيي هو اولا مقدار رضى الله عنك ومن ثم محبة الناس لك وقدرتك على الابداع والتميز على اقرانك
*اي بالمختصر بمدى التأثير الذي تتركه في الناس من حولك*

ارجو ان اكون قد أعطيتك الجواب الشافي 

"وفوق كل ذي علم عليم"


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (14 فبراير 2009)

أخي الفاضل أنس

السلام عليكم

ستنصب أسئلتي على معيشتك في أمريكا لأنني مقدم على خوض هذه التجربة ولكن ليس في أمريكا ولكن في بلد آخر.

يقول البعض أن من يذهب للعمل - وكان الرأي عن الانتقال للإقامة والعمل - في بلاد *الكفار* - حسب تعبيرهم - فإنه بذلك تخلى عن دينه وارتمى في أحضان *الكفار*

فما رأيك في هذه المقولة ، خاصة وأن لك خال يعيش في أمريكا منذ فترة حسب ما فهمت منك ؟ وما رأيه هو فيها؟

وهل يوجد فعلاً *عنصرية* في التعامل مع *المسلمين* هناك؟

شرحت لنا كيف أنه يوجد مكان محدد لصلاة داخل أحد الجامعات، فما هو رد فعل زملاؤك الأمريكيين تجاه صلاة المسلمين ، سواء في وقت الصلاة أو غيره؟

وبالنسبة للعمل هل تجد فرصة لأداء الصلاة إن جاء وقتها أثناء العمل؟

آمل أن تشرح لنا كيف تجد الوقت لصلاة الجمعة ؟ فهذا الأمر أفكر فيه كثيراً. فإن يوم الجمعة يوم عمل أو دراسة.

هل فعلاً وجدت في أمريكا مثالاً تطبيقياً للكلمة المشهورة : ذهبت إلى الغرب فوجدت مسلمين بلا إسلام بينما في البلاد الإسلامية إسلام بلا مسلمين؟

شكراً لسعة صدرك وشكرا على إجاباتك

وفقك الله إلى ما يحب ويرضى


----------



## anass81 (14 فبراير 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
> 
> 
> أخي الكريم :
> ...



السلام عليكم

صراحة انا سمعت بهذا المشروع بعد مجيئي لامريكا , ورأيي الشخصي ان مدينتي الحبيبة حمص بحاجة الى التغيير والتجديد في *البنية التحتية والمشاريع الاستثمارية* وتوفير فرص عمل اكثر للشباب,ويجب الا نخاف من التحديث و التطوير لانها سنة الحياة , ولكن ذلك يجب الا يكون على حساب
1-ضرر الناس وافساد الشباب 
2-او على حساب المناطق التاريخية القديمة والتراث الحمصي الجميل
3-او على حساب البساتين الخضراء و الاراضي الزراعية التي تشكل رئة حمص

او ان يكون لخدمة المصالح المادية للمنتفعين به فقط دون الاكتراث بمصالح الاخرين

وصراحة حزنت كثيرا لرؤية الاشجار التي عمرها فوق ال 60 سنة تقطع بهذه الطريقة , واذكر في هذا المجال ان القانون في ولاية كاليفورنيا يمنع منعا باتا قطع او اذية اي شجرة مهما كان عمرها ومن يقوم بذلك يتعرض للسجن :8:
وفي احد المشاريع اضطر المهندس المنفذ ان يعدل من تصميم احد الاساسات حتى لا يقترب من جذور شجرة مجاورة وكلفه هذا التعديل حوالي 30000 $

كما انه حز في نفسي كثيرا رؤية هذه المقاهي الجديدة والعديدة التي فتحت أبوابها من اجل اضاعة وقت الشباب ومحاولة افسادهم و تقليد الغرب في هذه المدينة الجميلة التي تتمتع بخصوصية طيبة شعبها ودماثة اخلاقهم و تعتبر من المدن المحافظة في سوريا

انا برأيي ان المدينة بحاجة الى نهضة علمية ايضا , فالمعاهد التعليمية المتوفرة في دمشق مثلا تفوق بكثير المعاهد التعليمية المتوفرة بحمص , كما ان الانفتاح العلمي و طرق البحث العلمي لا تزال بحاجة الى الكثير للعمل عليه

هذا اضافة لحلم كل حمصي في حل مشكلة مصفاة النفط التي لا زالت تبث سمومها :59:

والله أعلم


----------



## anass81 (14 فبراير 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اهلا اخي انس وكان لقاءا جميلا من كل النواحي نتشرف بك اخي ووفقك الله وسهل امرك واعانك الله على غربتك ,,
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم اخي هادي
في رأيي المتواضع انه لا يوجد نظام هندسي 100% ناجح في المنطقة العربية بشكل عام والعالم بشكل خاص , والا فما الفائدة من الابحاث والاختبارات التي تجرى سنويا لتطوير الهندسة ؟

اما عن موضوع ال Post-tension design فهذا الموضوع جديد نسبيا على منطقة الخليج , والمشكلة تكمن في ان من يقوم بمنح الرخص لهذا النوع من المشاريع قد لا يكون على دراية كافية بالموضوع , وبالتالي قد تكون هناك اخطاء هندسية قاتلة لا ينتبه اليها
هذا اضافة لعدم وجود مهندسي اشراف وتنفيذ ذو خبرة بهذا المجال وقادرين على حل المشاكل الطارئة التي تواجههم اثناء التنفيذ

اما عن موضوع التشققات فهذا موضوع جدير بالاهتمام لانه حسب علمي ,فمن المفترض ان تحل هذه المشكلة من خلال توفير Minimum pre-compression لتلافي الشقوق حسب الكود البريطاني

بكل الاحوال سوف استفسر لك اكثر عن هذا الموضوع باذن الله 

والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## anass81 (14 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي شريف

في البداية ,اتمنى لك التوفيق في رحلتك اينما توجهت, ولكنني احب ان الفت نظرك لناحية مهمة , امريكا اكثر انفتاحا وحرية دينية من اوروبا او الدول الغربية الاخرى.
اما عن اسئلتك ,فهذه هي اجوبتي

يقول البعض أن من يذهب للعمل - وكان الرأي عن الانتقال للإقامة والعمل - في بلاد *الكفار* - حسب تعبيرهم - فإنه بذلك تخلى عن دينه وارتمى في أحضان *الكفار*
فما رأيك في هذه المقولة ، خاصة وأن لك خال يعيش في أمريكا منذ فترة حسب ما فهمت منك ؟ وما رأيه هو فيها؟

الموضوع هذا معقد نسبيا , فاراء العلماء اختلفت فيه , وارجو منك ان تسأل الرأي من من هو اعلم واخبر مني , والرأي العام كما سمعته من مشايخي الكرام,انه تحرم الهجرة والاقامة الدائمة في بلاد الكفار الا لأربعة اسباب:

1-بغرض طلب علم ينفع المسلمين
2-بغرض نشر الدعوة
3-بغرض العلاج من مرض 
4-التجارة المباحة

وقد يدخل موضوع اكتساب الخبرة للعودة بها لخدمة المسلمين ,تحت البند 1

والاحاديث الشريفة في هذا الموضوع كثيرة من الممكن ان تبحث عنها , ومن الممكن ان تطلع على الرابط التالي المتعلق بسؤالك

http://www.islamqa.com/ar/ref/113777

وبشكل ملخص , انا لا أستطيع ان افتي لك بأي شيء وعليك ان تسأل العلماء الثقة عن هذا الموضوع 

اما انك سوف تخسر دينك, فهذا كلام عام ويتبع للشخص نفسه ولكنني رأيت ان اولاد المسلمين الذين نشؤوا في هذه البلاد هم من كانوا عرضة اكثر لخسارة دينهم  

وهل يوجد فعلاً *عنصرية* في التعامل مع *المسلمين* هناك؟

في بعض الولايات الامريكية , نعم هناك عنصرية ولكنها ليست بالصورة التي تتخيلها من ضرب او اذى ,لان القانون الامريكي يحرم التمييز بين الافراد بناء على جنسهم او دينهم او جنسيتهم او لون بشرتهم
وفي ولاية كاليفورنيا مثلا ,بامكانك ان تقيم دعوى على اي شخص يتعرض لك بكلمة عنصرية وتضعه في السجن

 شرحت لنا كيف أنه يوجد مكان محدد لصلاة داخل أحد الجامعات، فما هو رد فعل زملاؤك الأمريكيين تجاه صلاة المسلمين ، سواء في وقت الصلاة أو غيره؟

هناك بعض الجامعات التي فيها جالية عربية ومسلمة كبيرة , تحتوي على اماكن خاصة للصلاة , ولكن بشكل عام , بامكانك الصلاة في اي مكان تريد في الجامعة ولا احد سوف يتعرض لك لانهم معتادين على رؤية هذا المنظر ومن السهل ان تشرح لهم ماذا تفعل , وقد قمنا بالصلاة جماعة مرة في رمضان وكان عددنا يفوق ال 400 شخص

اما المشكلة الاهم فهي تأتي أنه من الممكن ان يراك احد الامريكان ضعاف العقول تصلي في مكان عام كوسائل النقل العامة او المطارات ويفسر هذه الصلاة على انها صلاتك الاخيرة وانك تنوي القيام بعمل ارهابي ما والنتيجة سوف تكون تحقيقات مطولة مع عناصر الشرطة
لهذا ابحث دائما عن مكان بعيد عن أعين الناس تجنبا لهذه الاشكالات

وبالنسبة للعمل هل تجد فرصة لأداء الصلاة إن جاء وقتها أثناء العمل؟

بالنسبة للعمل , فالموضوع سهل , لانه لا احد يستطيع ان يمنعك ان تأخذ 5 دقائق استراحة وتصلي اما في مكتبك او في مكان اخر ومن الممنوع بالقانون ان يوجهوا لك اية ملاحظة تسيء الى دينك 
وشركتي بفضل الله تعالى منحوني غرفة خاصة بي لاصلي فيها

آمل أن تشرح لنا كيف تجد الوقت لصلاة الجمعة ؟ فهذا الأمر أفكر فيه كثيراً. فإن يوم الجمعة يوم عمل أو دراسة.

اما عن موضوع صلاة الجمعة , فهذا يعتمد على المسافة بين مكان عملك واقرب مسجد , فانا مثلا اذهب الى صلاة الجمعة في وقت استراحة الغداء الخاصة بي(وهي ساعة واحدة) واعود الى شركتي ضمن هذا الوقت 
اما اذا كانت المسافة بعيدة , فمن الممكن ان تطلب من شركتك ان تأخذ زمنا اضافيا لاستراحة الغداء ,ساعة مثلا , مقابل ان تعمل ساعة اضافية بعد انتهاء الدوام وهذا الامر يجب ان تتفق عليه مع الشركة قبل بداية عملك
كما انك تنبه شركتك انك لا تستطيع حضور الاجتماعات التي تتم يوم الجمعة في وقت الصلاة , وعليهم ان يضعوا هذا في حسبانهم

هل فعلاً وجدت في أمريكا مثالاً تطبيقياً للكلمة المشهورة : ذهبت إلى الغرب فوجدت مسلمين بلا إسلام بينما في البلاد الإسلامية إسلام بلا مسلمين؟

الاجابة على هذا السؤال سوف اؤجله لوقت لاحق حتى استطيع التفصيل فيه باذن الله تعالى 

والله هو العليم الحكيم


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (14 فبراير 2009)

م/ أنس

جزاك الله خيراً على أجوبتك الشافية

سؤال أخير مباشر في هذا الموضوع

هل ترى أن أمريكا بلد *كـفـــــــر*

وما هو تعريف بلاد *كـفـــــــر*


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (14 فبراير 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي شريف
> 
> في البداية ,اتمنى لك التوفيق في رحلتك اينما توجهت, ولكنني احب ان الفت نظرك لناحية مهمة , امريكا اكثر انفتاحا وحرية دينية من اوروبا او الدول الغربية الاخرى.
> اما عن اسئلتك ,فهذه هي اجوبتي
> ...



بسم الله ماشاء الله عليك
أدب وعلم
تبارك الله


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (14 فبراير 2009)

anass81 قال:


> وأنا افتكرت اني هربت من موضوع الاخ مصطفى ساطع!!!!
> 
> على كل الاحوال سوف افكر بالموضوع



صوبتك في قلوبنا ياهندسة حتى من غير ما ترفعها


----------



## إسلام علي (14 فبراير 2009)

anass81 قال:


> تدعيلي بالثبات دائما


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلاً أخي م محمد أنس
أنا برده اللي أعديلك ؟! ههههههه موافق بس تدعيلي أنا أتوب الأول :69:
ربنا يثبتنا و إياك و يهدنا و يهدي بنا و يجعلنا سبباً لمن اهتدى


anass81 قال:


> "إن الذين امنوا وعملوا الصالحات سيجعل لهم الرحمن ودا"


 أشهد بذلك 


anass81 قال:


> وعائلتي صغيرة مؤلفة من أمي الحنونة وأختي الحبيبة , وقد توفى الله والدي سنة 1991 ادعوا الله ان يرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناته ويرزقنا ان نكون اولادا صالحين لاهلنا
> أما عن الزواج , فهذا موضوع مؤجل حاليا الى حين العودة الى سوريا باذن الله تعالى


بارك الله لك فيهم و رحم الله والدي و والدك و أموات المسلمين وقريباً بإذن الله تسمعنا أخبار مفرحة :d


anass81 قال:


> المكان الذي صليت فيه , هو المصلى الرسمي الذي تقام فيه الصلاة !!!
> وقلت في نفسي سبحان الله الذي هداني لهذا المكان من كل هذه الجامعة الكبيرة , وتذكرت الاية الكريمة "ومن يؤمن بالله يهدِ قلبه"


هذه كرامة و إلهام ولا نزكيك على الله 


anass81 قال:


> وان شاء الله سوف ارفق لكم بعد حين , بعض الصور الجميلة التي اخذناها في رمضان ونحن نفطر سوية ونصلي جماعة


منتظرين ذلك 


anass81 قال:


> كتب ابن قيم الجوزية وابن عطاء الله الاسكندراني , واكثر ما أحبه هي أشعار الامام الشافعي رحمه الله


ماشاء الله ماشاء الله أنا مثلك تماماً أحب ابن القيم و ابن تيمية و أشعار الشافعي رحمه الله 


anass81 قال:


> هنا قائمة على النفاق و الضحك على اللحى , ووقت الجد , لا أحد يرحم أحدا وخاصة في موضوع العمل.
> وأكيد ليس هنالك من مجال لتقارن بيننا و بينهم , فنحن أخلاقنا و تصرفاتنا يحكمها وازع ديني داخلي وعادات وتقاليد وأخلاق نشأنا عليها وهم ليس لديهم ما يخافون منه سوى قانون الدولة


لا شك في ذلك أبداً ...لا يصلح الباطن سوى الإسلام الصحيح ...وياليت كل مغرم بأمريكا يسمع كلامك ليعرف أن حلمه مجرد سراب و يس هناك سعادة حقيقة لأن السعادة في الإيمان و ليست في التقدم العلمي


anass81 قال:


> وفي النهاية لا أعمم فــ التعميم من العمى


ماشاء الله قاعدة أصولية جديدة على سمعي ...أفادكم الله فعلاً عبارة سليمة


anass81 قال:


> وصراحة حزنت كثيرا لرؤية الاشجار التي عمرها فوق ال 60 سنة تقطع بهذه الطريقة


أنا أحس بالحزن الشديد فعلاً لما أرى شجرة قديمة أو ما شابه يتم التخلص منها بإزدراء وكأنها جزء من وجداني 

سؤال أخير لو تسمح 
هل تدعو للإسلام في أمريكا ... أم هل هناك حظر قانوني لذلك ؟؟ ما نتائج دعوتك إنك وجدت ؟

وفي الناهية أحييك على حسن إستغلالك للوقت (واضح من إجاباتك السهلة الممتنعة ) وعلى روحك السلسة وسعدت بمعرفتك عن قرب
إسلام علي آل جابر


----------



## Ayman (14 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله ما شاء الله
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم و نفع بك
بذرة طيبه لشخصية اتوقع ان تكون عظيمة


----------



## meso09 (14 فبراير 2009)

هذا اول يوم لي في المنتدى وسعيد بالتواجد معكم للاستفادة منكم في حياتي ودراستي


----------



## meso09 (14 فبراير 2009)

الله يحميكم ويزداد المنتدى شهرة ونفعا للجميع


----------



## إسلام علي (14 فبراير 2009)

meso09 قال:


> هذا اول يوم لي في المنتدى وسعيد بالتواجد معكم للاستفادة منكم في حياتي ودراستي


مرحباً بك 
تنور المنتدى
وإن شاء الله تستفيد و تفيد


----------



## المهندس ابو محمد (14 فبراير 2009)

نتمنى للزميلين المهندسين رزق وحسان التوفيق ولكل الزملاء وفعلا فكرة جميلة (كذلك شكرا للزميل المهندس سامر)نتمنى ان تستمر مع بقية الزملاء اصحاب الخبرات المميزة سواء بالتنفيذ او التصميم
وشكرا لملتقانا


----------



## anass81 (15 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي شريف 

*اما عن سؤالك :

سؤال أخير مباشر في هذا الموضوع

هل ترى أن أمريكا بلد كـفـــــــر

وما هو تعريف بلاد كـفـــــــر*


 هذا السؤال يطرح على العلماء و المفتين اصحاب الاختصاص والعلم 
" فاسألوا اهل الذكر ان كنتم لا تعلمون" 

وأنا واثق ان في مصر او اي دولة مسلمة علماء أجلاء يفتونك في هذا الامر أفضل مني

ولكن اذا اردت *وجهة نظري الشخصية* من خلال ما تعلمته من مشايخي بسوريا و ما اطلعت عليه من اراء العلماء الكرام , فالجواب المباشر على سؤالك هو 

نعم , أمريكا بلاد كفر 

وتعريف بلاد الكفر, هي البلاد التي غالبيتها من غير المسلمين و لاتستطيع ممارسة شعائرك الدينية بحرية

لهذا لا أنصحك ان تكون نيتك ,من السفر الى دولة غربية ,هي *الهجرة* لانك عندها تكون من الناس الذين تبرأ منهم رسولنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم *
"أنا بريء من كل مسلم يقيم بين أظهر المشركين لا تراءى نارهما "*

ودعني هنا اقتبس مقتطفات من دروس استاذي راتب النابلسي جزاه الله خيرا , يقول :

 [FONT=&quot]"لو بلغت أعلى منصب في العالم ، ولو جمعت أضخم ثروة في العالم ، ولو نلت أعلى شهادة في العالم ، ولم يكن ابنك كما تتمنى فأنت أشقى الناس ، لأن ابنك امتداد لك ، لأنك لن تسعد إلا إذا قرت عينك بأولادك، ولو فرضنا جدلاً أنك نجوت بدينك في بلاد الغرب فلن ينجو أبناؤك ، أبناؤك سوف يكونون ، ويشكلون تشكيلاً آخر لا ترضى عنه.
[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]لا توازن بين بلد متقدم ، وبلد في الشرق الأوسط ، ولكن وازن بين الدنيا والآخرة ، فمن هذا الذي يهاجرمن بلد يستطيع أن يعبد الله فيه ويوجد شيء اسمه خجل ، حياء ، يوجد بقية وفاء ، يوجد بقية تماسك أسرة ، الأب عندنا مقدس ، همه الأول تزويج أولاده ، الأم عندنا أم ، أي هناك صفات في الأسرة في الشرق تتمتع بها لا نراها هناك إطلاقاً ,الى بلد فيه من [/FONT] [FONT=&quot]تفكك الأسرة ، والمخدرات ، وشيوع الجريمة ...

(هذاهو مصدر الكلام المذكور سابقا)
http://www.nabulsi.com/text/03quran/1friday/004nisaa/Nis41-50/nisaa46.doc.

ولا يغرنك مستوى الرفاهية والعيش السهل في بلاد الغرب, فالحياة هنا من دون رحمة والثمن الذي تدفعه من اجلها باهظ جدا.
وكل هذا لا يساوي شيئا امام جلسة صفا مع ابيك وامك واخوتك او سماع لصوت الاذان في بلدك ومقابلة اناس يحبونك ويهتمون بك حقا وليس نفاقا
وكل هذا لن يساوي شيئا اذا لا قدر الله انصهر اولادك في المجتمع وضاع دينهم وضاعت هويتهم وهذا والله ما رأيته بام عيني

ارجو ان لا يكون كلامي قاسيا عليك ,ولكن رأيت من الاباء هنا من يبكون دما على ضياع اولادهم ويتمنون لو انهم يبيعون كل ما لديهم ليعود بهم الزمان الى الوراء

وفي النهاية , رزقك مقسوم ولا احد سوف يأخذه منك

مرة ثانية اؤكد ان هذه هي افكاري وقد اكون مخطئا ولست بموضع ان افتي لك بشيء وانما عليك سؤال العلماء والمشايخ المختصين والذين تثق بعلمهم

والله هو العليم الحكيم
[/FONT]


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (15 فبراير 2009)

تبارك الله كل يوم تزداد في نظري فعلا ياهندسة
ربنا يزيدك ويبارك فيك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 فبراير 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي شريف
> 
> *اما عن سؤالك :*
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ما شاء الله - ربنا يكرمك ويثبتك ويعينك علي نصرة الحق وييسر لك امرك ان شاء الله - كلامك ده يا اخ انس بيبين اهمية ان يعرف الانسان هدفه في هذه الحياه واولوياته فيها - هل المال ام الزوجة ام الاولاد ام الاسره ام الدنيا - ام الاخرة 
وصدق رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم حيث قال فمن كانت هجرته الي الله ورسوله فهجرته الي الله ورسوله ومن كانت هجرته الي دنيا يصيبها او امراة ينكحها فهجرته الي ما هاجر اليه - صدق رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم 

نسال الله لك الثبات علي الحق وان ينصرك وان يعينك علي العيش في تلك البلاد بما يرضي الله عز وجل عنك الي ان تعود الي بلادك سالما غانما ان شاء الله 

م محيي الدين محمـــــــد


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (15 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً يا م/ أنس على إجاباتك ونصائحك

سدد الله خطاك وثبتنا وإياك على الدين الحق


----------



## إسلام علي (15 فبراير 2009)

كلامك يا بشمهندس أنس يذكرني بالأثر القائل "جئنا ننصح عمر بن عبدالعزيز ونعلمه دينه فإذا هو أعلمنا" وقالها علماء عصره
الكلام اللي كان نفسي أقوله لك ـ بخصوص الهجرة والإقامة في أمريكا ـ لقيتك تقوله أنت 
جزاك الله خيراً وثبتنا الله و إياك


----------



## Abo Fares (15 فبراير 2009)

bishr قال:


> كلامك يا بشمهندس أنس يذكرني بالأثر القائل "جئنا ننصح عمر بن عبدالعزيز ونعلمه دينه فإذا هو أعلمنا" وقالها علماء عصره
> الكلام اللي كان نفسي أقوله لك ـ بخصوص الهجرة والإقامة في أمريكا ـ لقيتك تقوله أنت
> جزاك الله خيراً وثبتنا الله و إياك


 :20::20::20::20::20::20::20:

ما شاء الله عليكم م. أنس.. يا ريت كل يلي بيسافروا (أو مفكرين بالسفر) يفكروا متلك.. 

سؤالين خفاف، بعد الأسئلة الثقيلة 

1- يا ترى إيمتى بتخلص دراسة الماستر؟؟ 
2- طيب في حال أردت الإتمام بالدكتوراه، خير وبركة، وأنا أتمنى منك أن تقوم بذلك.. أما في حال عدم رغبتك بذلك، ذكرت بأنك عائد من غربتك في أميريكا.. فهل ستكون تلك بداية لغربة جديدة للعمل في إحدى دول الخليج كما هو حال الكثير من أصدقائنا السوريين؟؟ أم أنك ستحط رحالك في دمشق مجدداً؟؟ أعتقد هو سؤال مبكر، ولكنه تبادر لذهني، وخاصة عندما ذكرت لنا أنك وحيداً للست الوالدة وأختك، الله يخليلك ياهن ويحفظك لهم..


3- سؤال تالت سريع.. مصطلح (العزيمة الأميركية :2 متعارف عليه في سوريا.. يا ترى سمعت بهاد المصطلح هنيك؟؟ طيب شو المصطلح البديل عندهم؟؟ بس لا تقلي (العزيمة السورية) :68:

تقبل تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## anass81 (15 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الادعية الجميلة ,وهذه الروح الطيبة و أسأل الله عز و جل ان يثبتنا واياكم على دينه وصراطه المستقيم ويعيننا على نفع بلادنا وتحسين صورتها بالخارج

احببت ان انقل لكم *هذا التقرير المصور(والذي اعتبره من افضل التقارير المعدة باللغة الانكليزية) الذي تم عرضه في محاضرة في احد اكبر مساجد كاليفورنيا للدكتور مصطفى البرغوثي بتاريخ 13-2-2009 في امريكا وكان بين الحضور العديد من الامريكان و غير المسلمين الذين فوجئوا بهذه الحقائق المخفية عنهم وكيفية عمل الاعلام الصهيوني ,وفوجئوا بجرائم الحرب الصهيونية
وهذا قد يجيب بشكل ما عن اسئلة كانت قد طرحت سابقا عن القضية الفلسطينية , وسوف اتناول هذا الامر بشيء من التفصيل فيما بعد باذن الله 

لا بد ان انوه ان هنالك مشاهد في التقرير عنيفة جدا عن الجرائم الصهيونية

هذا هو الرابط 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...75898578139565

لا تنسوا اهلنا في غزة من الدعاء

والله هو العليم الحكيم*


----------



## ايكوسان (15 فبراير 2009)

> السلام عليكم
> 
> أسئلتك حلوة وملعوبة
> 
> ...


 
معناتها لسا في أمل   
الجواب كافي ووافي الله يجزيك الخير أخ أنس .


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (15 فبراير 2009)

أخي العزيز م.أنس.... والله تعجز الكلمات والعبارات عن وصفي لك ومدى أعجابي بأسلوبك في الحوار والجواب وبارك الله في أهلك على حسن التربية والأخلاق......,آسف لتأخر مشاركتي معكم لظروف قاسية في العمل والمشاغل الكثيرة ....وموضوع التهرب من أرفاق الصورة الخاصة بك ؟ والله أنو أخونا الغالي أبو الحلول حذف الموضوع بكير ولو أنه أنتظر شوية كان أنكشف صور كثيرة....والرأي عائد اليك ولكن بعد موافقة المشرف الغالي.

أخي العزيز م.أنس....طبعا" قرأت مشاركات الزملاء والأجوبة الشافية والبسيطة من قبلكم...ولكن لدي زميل تكلمت معه في موضوع المقابلة الخاصة بك ,وأنك تدرس هناك وحملني عدة أسئلة اليك وخاصة أن أوراق السفر الخاصة به وموافقات الفيزة قريبة جدا".

أولا": هو ينوي الذهاب الى ولاية Saint Louis _ Missouri هل هي ولاية سهلة للعيش فيها وله قريب فيها.

ثانيا": يسأل عن فرص العمل في ظل الأزمة الأقتصادية التي يمر بها أمريكا وكيف أو ماهي أجراءات ال Evaluation الخاصة بشاهدة البكالوريوس في الهندسة المدنية وهل يستطيع أيجاد فرص عمل بها؟ وهل يستطيع اللجؤ مباشرة لدراسة الماجستير مباشرة في حال فشله بامتحان معادلة شهادة البكالوريوس.

وأخيرا" أدعوا من الله أن يحفظك من كل سوء وشر الناس ولك مني خالص التحية والأحترام بعدد السنتيمترات التي تبعد بين الوطن العربي وأمريكا. :7:


مع التقدير


----------



## anass81 (15 فبراير 2009)

ايكوسان قال:


> معناتها لسا في أمل
> الجواب كافي ووافي الله يجزيك الخير أخ أنس .



ايه معناها في امل بس لازم تشد همتك على الدراسة اكتر ولسا عندك فرصة تعوض ما فاتك فلا تستسلم للكسل واليأس وشتان بين المهندس الذي يفهم ما درس في الجامعة وبين المهندس الذي همه فقط ترفيع المادة عل 60
والقاعدة النظرية هي عامل مهم لتبني عليه في حياتك العملية

والله يوفقك


----------



## eng.amani (15 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 

ماشاء الله كلها سير ذاتية رائعة وعظيمة 
بارك الله لكم 
اريد ان اسال لو سمحتم 

ماذا لو اراد المهندس التقدم للماجستير ولكنه لم يعمل في مجال معين 
كيف يختار التخصص ؟؟
ومانصائحكم لمن يود التقدم للماجستير ؟
وهل يختلف كثيرا عن البكالوريوس ؟؟
​


----------



## Abo Fares (16 فبراير 2009)

eng.amani قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ماشاء الله كلها سير ذاتية رائعة وعظيمة
> بارك الله لكم
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

أهلاً أختي م. أماني.. بارك الله بك..

بالنسبة لاستفسارك، سأعطي وجهة نظري في ذلك، ريثما يعطي المهندس أنس إجابته، فتجربته مختلفة نوعاً ما 

بالنسبة لأمر الدراسات العليا..
- إن كان الاستفسار للاستفادة من الخبرة العملية، فمتابعة الدراسة لا تتطلب تلك الخبرة العملية بقدر تطلبها للأساس النظري الذي تم تناوله في مرحلة البكالوريوس.. 
- أما إن كان الاستفسار من وجهة نظر التخصص، فهو حسب رغبتك، وحسب التخصص الذي تحبين الخوض فيه، وتري نجاحك فيه بإذن الله.. 
أنا عن نفسي، اختصاصي في البكالوريوس هو الهندسة الإنشائية، وأحببت الإتمام بالخوض في الهندسة الزلزالية في الماجستير.. أما لو بدأت في اختصاص آخر، وليكن الهندسة الجيوتكنيكية مثلاً، لكنت قد انتهيت من دراسة الماجستير قبل أن أبدأ ، ربما لأني لم أستسيغ هذا القسم... أعتقد المهندس أنس يخالفني الرأي، فقد عمل ضمن هذا المجال قبل السفر كما أذكر.. 

أما بالنسبة للنصائح، فهي بشكل أساسي اختيار الاختصاص المحبب لديكِ للخوض فيه.. وهنا الموضوع الأهم في هذا الإطار يبقى في اختيار موضوع رسالة الماجستير.. 
1- أولاً وهو الأهم، اختيار الموضوع المرغوب لرسالة الماجستير.. ووجهة نظري المتواضعة هي في اختيار الموضوع الواضح، ربما البعض يخالفني في ذلك، ولكن لا أعتقد أننا نملك تلك الأدوات اللازمة للخوض في المواضيع الغامضة
2- مراجعة الأساسيات في هذا الاختصاص ولو بشكل سريع
3- الاطلاع على آخر الأبحاث بالنسبة للموضوع المختار للرسالة
4- البحث عن المراجع المهمة
5- التأكد من إمكانية توفر الأدوات اللازمة للبحث، سواء كان ذلك من برامج حاسوبية لازمة، أو مخابر للتجارب، يختلف ذلك باختلاف اتجاه موضوع الرسالة
6- الاهتمام باللغة الإنكليزية بشكل كبير
7- البحث عن الدكتور المشرف المفيد 

أشجعك على متابعة الدراسة في حال توفر الوقت اللازم لها عندك، وأتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح المستمر.. 

تقبلي تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## anass81 (16 فبراير 2009)

bishr قال:


> كلامك يا بشمهندس أنس يذكرني بالأثر القائل "جئنا ننصح عمر بن عبدالعزيز ونعلمه دينه فإذا هو أعلمنا" وقالها علماء عصره
> الكلام اللي كان نفسي أقوله لك ـ بخصوص الهجرة والإقامة في أمريكا ـ لقيتك تقوله أنت
> جزاك الله خيراً وثبتنا الله و إياك



جزاك الله خيرا اخي اسلام وثبتنا واياك على دينه وصراطه المستقيم

ملاحظة : ما قلتهُ هو الامر الطبيعي الذي يجب ان يفكر فيه ويطبقه كل مسلم والأمر غير الطبيعي ان نفكر بغير هذا التفكير


----------



## anass81 (16 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ابو الحلول


سؤالين خفاف، بعد الأسئلة الثقيلة 

1- يا ترى إيمتى بتخلص دراسة الماستر؟؟ 

باذن الله تعالى حالما انتهي من رسالة الماجستير (من المفترض ان اقدمها في نهاية شهر ايار)* بدنا دعواتكم*


2- طيب في حال أردت الإتمام بالدكتوراه، خير وبركة، وأنا أتمنى منك أن تقوم بذلك.. أما في حال عدم رغبتك بذلك، ذكرت بأنك عائد من غربتك في أميريكا.. فهل ستكون تلك بداية لغربة جديدة للعمل في إحدى دول الخليج كما هو حال الكثير من أصدقائنا السوريين؟؟ أم أنك ستحط رحالك في دمشق مجدداً؟؟ أعتقد هو سؤال مبكر، ولكنه تبادر لذهني، وخاصة عندما ذكرت لنا أنك وحيداً للست الوالدة وأختك، الله يخليلك ياهن ويحفظك لهم..

الصراحة,سؤال صعب,لأن الدكتوراة امر مغري ولكنها مكلفة ماديا وثمنها المعنوي قضاء 3 سنوات اضافية في الغربة.
و كما قال الاخ محي الدين , يجب على الانسان ان يحدد اولوياته ويعرف ما هو الهدف من وجوده وكيف بامكانه ان يكون نافعا لامته وبلده ,والامر اولا واخرا بيد الله عز و جل 
اما عن العودة , فالنية بإذن الله الى الشام , إلا اذا اراد الله غير ذلك
 
3- سؤال تالت سريع.. مصطلح (العزيمة الأميركية :2 متعارف عليه في سوريا.. يا ترى سمعت بهاد المصطلح هنيك؟؟ طيب شو المصطلح البديل عندهم؟؟ بس لا تقلي (العزيمة السورية) :68:

يا سيدي , ما كنت صدق انو في شي اسمو العزيمة الامريكية الا لما اجيت لهون وشفت العجب , تصور يا أخي ان الواحد فيهم يأتي بوجبة طعام ويباشر بالأكل أمامك دون ان يخطر بباله ان يقول لك : تفضل.

والاحلى من هذا , انك اذا اردت ان تدعوه لوجبة طعام:2: , فانه لا يقول لك "خليها علينا" او " لا والله ما بتحاسب" بل يقول "Are you sure" واذا كان جوابك "نعم " فانه يقول لك "OK" 
لأنه من غير الطبيعي ان يقوم أحد بعزيمة أحد

تقبل تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## anass81 (16 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي مصطفى

أحب ان اشكرك اولا على هذه العبارات التي لا اعتقد اني اهل لها

موضوع الصورة هربت منو, بس وعد مني اني سوف أضع صورتي في هذا اللقاء

أخي العزيز م.أنس....طبعا" قرأت مشاركات الزملاء والأجوبة الشافية والبسيطة من قبلكم...ولكن لدي زميل تكلمت معه في موضوع المقابلة الخاصة بك ,وأنك تدرس هناك وحملني عدة أسئلة اليك وخاصة أن أوراق السفر الخاصة به وموافقات الفيزة قريبة جدا".

أولا": هو ينوي الذهاب الى ولاية Saint Louis _ Missouri هل هي ولاية سهلة للعيش فيها وله قريب فيها.

صراحة ليست لدي معلومات كافية عن تلك الولاية , ولكن ما يهم هو نوعية الجامعة و ترتيبها في امريكا
طبعا وجود قريب له في تلك الولاية , امر مهم ومساعد وسيسهل عليه الكثير من الأمور

ثانيا": يسأل عن فرص العمل في ظل الأزمة الأقتصادية التي يمر بها أمريكا وكيف أو ماهي أجراءات ال Evaluation الخاصة بشاهدة البكالوريوس في الهندسة المدنية وهل يستطيع أيجاد فرص عمل بها؟ وهل يستطيع اللجؤ مباشرة لدراسة الماجستير مباشرة في حال فشله بامتحان معادلة شهادة البكالوريوس.

اولا : لا أعرف لماذا يريد ان يعدل شهادته, فالجامعة التي درست فيها , طلبوا مني صورة عن شهادتي الجامعية وكشف علامات و فحص ال TOEFL ولم يطلبوا تعديل شهادة بل دخلت مباشرة في نظام الماجستير بفضل الله تعالى
اما في حال تقدمه لفحص تعديل الشهادة , فحسب اعتقادي سوف يكون الفحص بالمواد التي أخذها بالجامعة , وسوف أستفسر لك أكثر باذن الله

ثانيا : فرص العمل هنا بعد الازمة الاقتصادية العالمية أصبحت قليلة جدا والمنافسة صارت كبيرة والافضلية لمن لديه خبرة ومن يملك الجنسية الامريكية والوضع الحالي لا يبشر بخير فالعديد من الشركات قامت بتسريح موظفيها والبطالة مرتفعة, والله يستر:8:


وأخيرا" أدعوا من الله أن يحفظك من كل سوء وشر الناس ولك مني خالص التحية والأحترام بعدد السنتيمترات التي تبعد بين الوطن العربي وأمريكا. :7:

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الدعوات الجميلة , وحفظك الله وأهلك من كل سوء

 أخوك : أنس


----------



## eng.amani (16 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أنا عن نفسي، اختصاصي في البكالوريوس هو الهندسة الإنشائية، وأحببت الإتمام بالخوض في الهندسة الزلزالية في الماجستير.. أما لو بدأت في اختصاص آخر، وليكن الهندسة الجيوتكنيكية مثلاً، لكنت قد انتهيت من دراسة الماجستير قبل أن أبدأ :d، ربما لأني لم أستسيغ هذا القسم... أعتقد المهندس أنس يخالفني الرأي، فقد عمل ضمن هذا المجال قبل السفر كما أذكر..






كيف يعني تخصصك كان هندسة انشائية ؟؟
احنا بنتخرج هندسة مدنية لكن مابيكون لنا تخصص معين وياتي التخصص من دراسة الماستر 
انا كان استفساري اني لا اعمل حتى الان في مجال محدد يوجهني لموضوع الدراسات ان كنت جادة في خوضها
يعني مثلا لا اعتبر نفسي متخصصة انشاءات او بنية تحتيه 
عملت فترة مهندسة مقاول ومع الاوضاع اخدنا اجازة طويلة :16:
فما اشتغلت زي بعض المهندسين في التصميم مثلا مدة طويلة اقول انا بدي ادرس انشاءات 
لذلك اجد صعوبة كيف اختار التخصص وهل لو اخترت احدها مالمصير الذي سالاقيه بعده 
يعني لازلت اخشى الخوض في الدراسات العليا لاني لا املك تصورا كافيا عن مستقبلي المهني 
ولا اريد ان اضيع الوقت ايضا في انتظار وظيفة
شو رايك ؟؟​


----------



## anass81 (16 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم أختي أماني

أتوقع ان أخي أبو الحلول قد أعطاكِ الجواب الكافي والوافي لأسئلتك
وهذه بعض النصائح مني 
 
ماذا لو اراد المهندس التقدم للماجستير ولكنه لم يعمل في مجال معين 
كيف يختار التخصص ؟؟
ومانصائحكم لمن يود التقدم للماجستير ؟
وهل يختلف كثيرا عن البكالوريوس ؟؟

اختيار التخصص بالماجستير يتم وفق ما يلي:
1-ان يكون التخصص في فرع محبب الى قلبه ويستمتع بدراسته ومتعلق بدراسة البكالوريوس
2-ان تكون الجامعة ذات سمعة طيبة في مجال التخصص المختار ( مثلا : اذا كان يحب الانشائي Structure , يجب ان تكون الجامعة ذات مستوى مقبول في ال Structure
3-وهو الاهم . ان يختار تخصص يستطيع الاستفادة منه في حياته العملية وليس فقط معلومات نظرية غير قابلة للتطبيق
4-أن يختار دكتور مشرف ملم بالتخصص , بمعنى اخر "فهمان"

والماجستير يختلف عن البكالوريوس في منهجية البحث العلمي , وعمق المواد المدروسة وانه يجيب على الاسئلة التي كان اساتذة البكالوريوس لا يقدرون الاجابة عليها ويتهربون منها ويقولون "بتاخدوها بالماجستير":59:


ملاحظة : اذا اردت الاطلاع على اخر الدراسات والابحاث التي ممكن ان تفيدك بالماجستير, فهنالك مواقع مختصة مثل ال http://www.sciencedirect.com/
وال http://www.springerlink.com/home/main.mpx

التي تحوي على الكثير من المجلات التي تنشر اخر الابحاث العلمية ,ولكنها ليست مجانية , وانما يمكنك الاطلاع على عناوين الابحاث و لمحة عنها

أرجو ان أكون قد أجبت على سؤالك, وأنا أنصحك ان تتابعي دراستك العليا طالما ان وضعك الوظيفي غير واضح لحد الان فلا تضيعي وقتك بالانتظار 

والله هو العليم الحكيم


----------



## eng.amani (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ..... 
معلومات كتير مهمة ....


----------



## ايكوسان (16 فبراير 2009)

*مشكور أخي الحبيب م محمد أنس*



anass81 قال:


> ايه معناها في امل بس لازم تشد همتك على الدراسة اكتر ولسا عندك فرصة تعوض ما فاتك فلا تستسلم للكسل واليأس وشتان بين المهندس الذي يفهم ما درس في الجامعة وبين المهندس الذي همه فقط ترفيع المادة عل 60
> والقاعدة النظرية هي عامل مهم لتبني عليه في حياتك العملية
> 
> والله يوفقك


 
عنجد انبسطت بردك وحسيت كأنو أخي الكبير عم يحكيني( مع انو أنا أكبر واحد بعيلتنا :d)
والله بشو أحلفلك انو كلامك مأثر فيني وخصوصي نصيحة الانجليزي من وقت ما نصحتني وأنا عم بحفظ المصطلحات الموجودة أخر الكتب الهندسية مشان أقوي حالي لأني ضعيف فيها .
بس في شغلة انو 
كلمة النجاح عالستين = ما بتحسن تطالع المادة غير لتكون(كتير فهمانها ومستوعبها )يعني الشغلة ما بايدنا بدنا نفهم بالغصب :57: لأنوما في أهون من الرسوب عال59 واسئلني أنا :55:.

لا أملك الا الدعاء لك بظهر الغيب وقولي الوحيد الله يجزيك عني كل خير .


----------



## anass81 (18 فبراير 2009)

*الشارع الامريكي وغزة*


[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]احببت ان أخصص هذه المشاركة للتحدث عن موقف الشعب الامريكي(وليس الحكومة) اتجاه الحرب على غزة وهذا من خلال مشاهداتي ومعايشتي لهذه المرحلة [/FONT].
​[FONT=&quot]بشكل عام , الشعب الامريكي شعب لا يهتم بالقضايا الخارجية, بل يهتمون بحياتهم اليومية وعملهم والامور الداخلية [/FONT],[FONT=&quot]وقلة منهم من يتابع ما يجري في العالم خارج امريكا. وحتى اذا تابعوا ما يجري بالخارج , فإن وسائل الاعلام الصهيونية ذات التأثير الكبير في الاعلام الامريكي,تنقل كل ما يجري من أحداث في فلسطين من وجهة نظر صهيونية ولخدمة مصالح اسرائيل.وهذا ما أشرت اليه في مشاركة سابقة[/FONT] ,حيث ان الصهاينة قاموا بتجنيد العديد من الصحفيين -الذين يكتبون في أشهر الصحف في الغرب- ليعملوا لحسابهم ويدافعوا عنهم وحتى وسائل الاعلام المرئية -ذات التأثير الكبير على العامة من الشعب-فإنها في الغالب متحيزة للصهاينة وتظهر العرب والمسلمين وكأنهم هم الجلاد وأن الصهاينة هم الضحية.

[FONT=&quot]وبشكل عام , إحدى الصفات العامة لهذا الشعب , العدالة والموضوعية [/FONT] .
[FONT=&quot]لهذا كانت الحرب على غزة احدى الامور التي حركت الرأي العام الأمريكي ليس لسبب سياسي أو ديني بل لسبب إنساني فخرج مئات الألوف من الامريكان في كل الولايات الامريكية للتنديد بما يجري من جرائم ضد الإنسانية[/FONT] .
[FONT=&quot]وقد كان للجالية العربية عامة والفلسطينية خاصة , دور كبير في تنظيم هذه المظاهرات و الدعوة اليها ,وشارك الكثير من الامريكان و دعاة حقوق الانسان و حتى من اليهود أنفسهم في هذه المظاهرات . وأذكر ان مركز مدينة سان فرانسيسكو أغلق تماما بسبب هذه المظاهرات التي كانت تخرج بشكل يومي , مع ملاحظة ان قوات حفظ النظام الامريكية لم تسيء الى اي أحد من المتظاهرين بل كان تعاملهم حضاري جدا[/FONT].
واستطاعت هذه المظاهرات ان توصل الرسائل القوية وتنبه من كان غافلا عما كان يجري في فلسطين.
[FONT=&quot]وخلاصة القول , ان المجتمع الامريكي جاهز لدعم القضايا العربية و القضية الفلسطينية خاصة ولكن مشكلتنا تكمن في قدرتنا على ايصال المعلومات الصحيحة اليهم والحكمة في التحدث معهم وهنا يأتي دور المثقفين الذين يعيشون في الغرب ووسائل الاعلام العربية في ايصال الحقائق ومخاطبة الشعب باللغة المناسبة














[/FONT]



​أرجو ان أكون قد أوضحت بعض من جوانب هذا الموضوع 

لا تنسوا اهلنا في غزة من الدعاء

والله هو العليم الحكيم


----------



## eng.amani (18 فبراير 2009)

طيب مشكورين ... بلكي يقدروا ياثروا بالحكومة لان مشكلتنا مع الحكومات وليس الشعوب
الاعلام الامريكي مغيب تماما قضيتنا بل الغالبية الاميركية تعتقد ان هذه بلد اسرائيل ولاتعرف اصلا بوجود انسان اسمه فلسطيني 
وبعض الاميركان يعتقدوا انا نحن اللي نحتل اسرائيل 
هذه تعليقات سمعتها من طبيب امريكي جاء على احدى السفن لكسر الحصار
يومها حكى كتير كتير على حكومته وبلده وظلمها وجبروتها ووحشيتها


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (18 فبراير 2009)

الله المستعان
فعلا جمال اللقا يتعلق بشكل مباشر بالأخ لمستضاف
ولا نزكي اخونا انس على الله


----------



## anass81 (19 فبراير 2009)

eng.amani قال:


> طيب مشكورين ... بلكي يقدروا ياثروا بالحكومة لان مشكلتنا مع الحكومات وليس الشعوب
> الاعلام الامريكي مغيب تماما قضيتنا بل الغالبية الاميركية تعتقد ان هذه بلد اسرائيل ولاتعرف اصلا بوجود انسان اسمه فلسطيني
> وبعض الاميركان يعتقدوا انا نحن اللي نحتل اسرائيل
> هذه تعليقات سمعتها من طبيب امريكي جاء على احدى السفن لكسر الحصار
> يومها حكى كتير كتير على حكومته وبلده وظلمها وجبروتها ووحشيتها



السلام عليكم

كنت قد أرفقت فيديو يظهر كيفية تأثير اللوبي الصهيوني في صناعة الخبر في الغرب و كيفية تجنيدهم للصحفيين المشهورين في وسائل الاعلام الحساسة لخدمة مصالحهم , وهذا هو الفيلم الوثائقي مرة ثانية 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6604775898578139565

وهو فيلم مهم جدا حتى نعرف مدى دهاء و ذكاء عدونا والاساليب التي يستخدمها في حربه الاعلامية 

وعلي الاعتراف ان جزء من المسؤولية يقع على عاتقنا ,نحن المقيمين في الغرب, في نقل الصورة الصحيحة عما يحدث في فلسطين , ولكنني بدأت أرى ولله الحمد ,بعض البوادر الطيبة من خلال نشاط ملحوظ في الفترة الاخيرة عبر المواقع الالكترونية ومنها ال Facebook و القنوات التلفزيونية وخاصة Al Jazeera English التي ساهمت بشكل كبير في ايصال المعلومات الصحيحة للغرب من خلال مخاطبتهم بلغتهم

ولكن هذا يتطلب صبرا وهمة عالية وتوفيقا من الله عز و جل

وللحديث تتمة

والله هو العليم الحكيم


----------



## anass81 (19 فبراير 2009)

*نحن وفلسطين*

السلام عليكم

استكمالا لموضوع القضية الفلسطينية , احببت ان أذكر موقفا حصل معي في جامعتي التي ادرس فيها 

جامعتي تقع في ولاية كاليفورنيا الامريكية , واسمها San Jose State University
هذه الجامعة تتميز عن غيرها بكثرة الطلاب الاجانب ,

اجتمع الطلاب المسلمون والعرب في هذه الجامعة وقررنا القيام بعمل نظهر فيه الظلم الذي يتعرض له الشعب الفلسطيني على أرضه , وبعد أخذ الموافقة من الجامعة على القيام بعرض في حرم الجامعة (بتاريخ 26-4-2007) , شكلنا مجموعتين: 

الاولى ترتدي اللباس العسكري , وتمثل الجنود الصهاينة 
والثانية , ترتدي اللباس المدني , وتمثل المواطنين من اهل فلسطين

وكانت الفكرة هي عمل عرض تمثيلي لحواجز التفتيش في فلسطين والمضايقات اليومية التي يتعرض لها اهلنا فيها اضافة الى تمثيل لجدار العزل العنصري
والحمد لله , لفتت هذه الفكرة نظر الطلاب الجامعيين من الاجانب, الذين وقفوا يتساءلون عما يحدث ولماذا, وأخبرناهم ان ما نقوم به هو جزء من المعاناة اليومية للشعب الفلسطيني وابدى الكثير منهم دهشته لما يحدث وتغييب هذا الامر في وسائل الاعلام الغربية واظهروا تعاطفهم واستعدادهم للمساعدة باي شكل ممكن

واستمر العرض من الساعة 10 الى 4 ظهرا وكان على درجة عالية من الاحترافية والصدق 
حتى ان الصحف اليومية وقناة الاخبار المحلية اهتمت بتغطية هذا الحدث و اجرت لقاءات عديدة مع أبطاله
وهذه بعض الصور


























ولا بد ان انوه ان هناك جمعية طلابية خاصة في جامعتنا مختصة بالتعريف بالقضية الفلسطينية , ويقام سنويا اكثر من معرض بالصور والفيديو( على الرغم من محاولات الصهاينة الحثيثة لالغائها) لشرح المجازر الاسرائيلية ومعاناة الشعب الفلسطيني وهذه المعارض والنشاطات تسهم الى حد كبير في تغيير وجهة نظر الشعب الامريكي عما يجري في فلسطين 

نسأل الله أن يجزي من قام بهذا العمل خير الجزاء , عسى ان يكونوا قد ساهموا بدورهم بالتعريف بقضيتنا العادلة 
وهو اهداء من كل الطلاب العرب و المسلمين في الخارج الى اهلنا في غزة بشكل خاص وفلسطين بشكل عام, 
ونقول لهم : إنهم لو استطاعوا ان يسلبوا منا ارضنا ومالنا واحباءنا فانهم لن يسلبوا منا ايماننا وثقتنا بالله و عزة نفوسنا

"ألا إن نصر الله قريب"


----------



## Abo Fares (19 فبراير 2009)

أوووووووه ما شاء الله عليكم أخي أنس.. فعلاً مجهود كبير لم أكن أتوقعه بهذا الحجم تشكرون عليه، بارك الله بكم، ونفع بكم.. 

بس وينك إنت بالصور؟؟ ما شفتك مع الجماعة!!.. ليكون إنت مثلت المراقب الخارجي يلي هم الزعماء العرب؟؟!!!!!!!!!

سؤال صغير، أكيد في طلاب يهود معكم، صح؟؟؟؟ شو كانت يا ترى وجهة نظرهم بهاد التمثيل؟؟

تقبل تحيــــــاتي وتقديري..


----------



## ايكوسان (19 فبراير 2009)

مجهود تشكر عليه أخ أنس والله يوفقك ويسدد خطاك..




> بس وينك إنت بالصور؟؟ ما شفتك مع الجماعة!!..


 
صح ما تنسى انك وعدتنا تنزل الصور :81:
نحن ما نسيانين :70:
وعم نستنى


----------



## anass81 (20 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أوووووووه ما شاء الله عليكم أخي أنس.. فعلاً مجهود كبير لم أكن أتوقعه بهذا الحجم تشكرون عليه، بارك الله بكم، ونفع بكم..
> 
> بس وينك إنت بالصور؟؟ ما شفتك مع الجماعة!!.. ليكون إنت مثلت المراقب الخارجي يلي هم الزعماء العرب؟؟!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم

اما بالنسبة لصورتي, فرح خليها للاخير:9:

واما بالنسبة لموضوع اليهود , فهؤلاء دائما وابدا في المرصاد واكيد لم يعجبهم ما رأوه ولكنهم لا يستطيعون فعل شيء لان كل ما قمنا به كان ضمن القانون و بموافقة رسمية من الجامعة
وبالمناسبة , تحصل العديد من النقاشات والحوارات debates مع اليهود والصهاينة في الجامعة إما ضمن الصف الواحد أو ضمن النشاطات التي تقوم بها الجالية العربية والمسلمة بالجامعة
والحمد لله , الشباب كلهم مثقفين على أعلى مستوى و لديهم من مهارات الاقناع والحوار الشيء الكثير, وغالبا ما يغلبون اليهود في المناقشات لاننا ببساطة اصحاب حق ولا شيء يعلو على الحق

وللحديث تتمة 

والله هو العليم الحكيم


----------



## eng abdallah (21 فبراير 2009)

فكرة جميلة جداااااااااااا


----------



## anass81 (22 فبراير 2009)

*الاسلام في امريكا*

[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]سأخصص هذه المشاركة بإذن الله للتكلم بشكل اكثر تفصيلا عن المسلمين في امريكا[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]المسلمون في امريكا ينقسمون بشكل عام الى 3 أقسام[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]1-المسلمون من العرب : وهم الذين هاجروا من الدول العربية الى امريكا بهدف طلب العلم او الرزق او اسباب اخرى , واستقروا فيها مع العلم ان أغلبهم كان له النية عندما قدم الى امريكا , ان يبقى فيها لسنوات قليلة ثم يعود الى بلده[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]2-المسلمين من اصول اسيوية مثل الهند و الباكستان وأفغانستان وغيرها , وهؤلاء يتميزون عن العرب بأنهم أكثر جرأة وقوة في تطبيق الدين بشكل عام من العرب, حتى ان أحدهم كان يؤذن للصلاة جماعة في وسط الجامعة بدون ان يخاف لومة لائم.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وللأمانة , فهؤلاء ساعدوا كثيرا في مجال الدعوة الاسلامية ,ولهم فضل كبير في إشادة اكثر من مسجد في كاليفورنيا .ولكن ما يعيبهم في بعض الاحيان هو خشونتهم وعدم مرونتهم في التعامل مع الاخرين واتباعهم في الغالب لمذهب واحد و هو المذهب الحنفي .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]3-المسلمين من اصول غربية , وهؤلاء الذين دخلوا الدين عن قناعة وفهم ,وتجدهم من أحسن المناقشين والمحاورين لانهم بحثوا عن الحقيقة ودخلوا الاسلام عن قناعة لا عن وراثة وهم يعرفون جيدا ما هي نقاط ضعف الاديان الاخرى , وقد ساهموا الى حد كبير في دخول الكثير من الناس في الاسلام وكانت لهم مناظرات مشهورة مع علماء اليهود والمسيحيين

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الوضع العام للبلد هنا يسمح لك بممارسة شعائرك الدينية وصلوات الجماعة والدعوة الى الله واقامة المؤتمرات والمحاضرات الاسلامية ولكن ضمن حدود , فمثلا : في ولاية كاليفورنيا وولايات كثيرة أخرى , ممنوع رفع الاذان او اقامة مأذنة للمسجد.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وحتى تأسيس المسجد نفسه يتطلب معاملة طويلة للحصول على رخصة .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]والاهم من ذلك , ان هناك تشريع في هذه الولاية يسمح للشرطي بأن يطلق النار على اي شخص يقول الله أكبر *بصوت عالي في مكان عام* , لأنهم يظنون انها تعني ان الشخص سوف يفجر نفسه بعدها[/FONT][FONT=&quot].

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وأهم ما أريد أن ألخصه في هذا الموضوع[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]1-ان هذا الدين دين الله , وهو يجعل في كل مكان في العالم أشخاصا يحملون الرسالة ويبلغونها. وأينما ذهبت سوف تجد اثرا لهذا الدين.وأحلى ما رأيته هنا هو رؤية وسماع شهادة التوحيد تخرج من شخص دخل في الاسلام لتوه[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]2-الجالية المسلمة هنا تقوم بنشاطات دعوية مميزة جدا , فمثلا : طلاب جامعتنا كان يقومون أسبوعيا بجولة في الاحياء الفقيرة في المدينة ويقدمون الطعام الى الفقراء , وهناك حالات من هؤلاء الفقراء من دخلوا بالاسلام بسبب هذا النشاط .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]كما أننا أقمنا نشاطا مع الجماعات اليهودية والمسيحية والطلاب في الجامعة كي يقوموا بالصيام يوما في رمضان مقابل ان يتبرعوا بثمن وجبة الغداء لصالح الفقراء[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]3-المرأة المسلمة المحجبة هنا ,تعتبر داعية لدينها حتى وان لم تنطق بحرف , يكفي هذا الحجاب الذي يزينها وعلى فكرة , ليس من السهل ابدا ان تتحجب المرأة هنا , لأن هذا سوف يعرضها للكثير من المضايقات , اضافة الى ان فرصة حصولها على عمل وهي محجبة قليلة جدا[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]4-أهم ما يحاول فعله المسلمون في هذه الفترة , هو محاولة اصلاح الصورة السيئة للاسلام في عقول الشعب من خلال الاحتكاك بهم في العمل والسوق والمؤتمرات .... ونقل الصورة المسالمة الصحيحة عن هذا الدين.[/FONT]
واخر نشاط مميز , هو دعايات يتم لصقها على الباصات العامة ومواقف الباص في سان فرانسيسكو وعليها رقم هاتف مجاني للاتصال والاستفسار عن الاسلام ​ [FONT=&quot]5-للأسف الشديد , هناك من المسلمين من انصهر في هذا المجتمع وفقد هويته , ولم يبق له من دينه سوى الاسم وتكاد لا تميز ابناء المسلمين عن غيرهم في الملبس والمعاملة والاخلاق , وطغت المادية كثيرا على تصرفاتهم[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]6-أقوى المتحدثين والدعاة الى الله , هم من الامريكان السود الذين وجدوا في الاسلام تحريرا وعزا لهم , ثم الاجانب الذين عرفوا الحق فلم يخافوا من قوله ومن ثم يأتي العرب والاسيويين[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]7-ما زال هناك خلاف بين المسلمين في هذا البلد في تحديد عيد الفطر و الاضحى لاختلاف الاراء والمذاهب وعدم وجود مجلس افتاء واحد لجميع المسلمين[/FONT]​ 8-الجانب الروحاني للدين مغيب بعض الشيء نظرا للاعتماد الكبير على العقل في كل شيء, وهذا أكثر ما أفتقد اليه

[FONT=&quot]أترككم مع بعض الصور لمحاضرة عقدت في جامعتنا لأحد أشهر الدعاة في امريكا , الامام زيد شاكر , وهو امريكي تعلم الاسلام في مسجد ابو النور بدمشق , وبعد المحاضرة كانت صلاة جماعة لحوالي 200 طالب في حرم الجامعة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]







[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=&quot]هذا ما علمته وقد اكون مخطئا[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]والله هو العليم الحكيم[/FONT]

​


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (23 فبراير 2009)

حفظك الله م أنس


لي سؤال بشأن المدارس الاسلامية في أمريكا.. هل صادفت بعضها؟ أم لا يوجد منها شئ؟ أم ممنوع اقامتها. أم ماذا؟


وأخص بسؤالي مدارس المرحلة الابتدائية...

ولك خالص التحية والتقدير


----------



## Abo Fares (23 فبراير 2009)

anass81 قال:


> [FONT=&quot]5-للأسف الشديد , هناك من المسلمين من انصهر في هذا المجتمع وفقد هويته , ولم يبق له من دينه سوى الاسم وتكاد لا تميز ابناء المسلمين عن غيرهم في الملبس والمعاملة والاخلاق , وطغت المادية كثيرا على تصرفاتهم[/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> ​



مشكور أخي أنس على هذا الشرح المفصل الضروري، بارك الله بك، ونفع بك.. 

بالنسبة لهذه النقطة، نعم لقد لاحظتها جلياً في بعض الأصدقاء والأقارب لي في أمريكا (شيكاغو)، وخاصة بالنسبة للنقطة المادية.. ما بتسمعهم غير بيقولوا.. he's a doctor, and he makes money

وندعو الله سبحانه وتعالى دائماً (اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلوبنا على دينك).. وأحمد الله على أنك من هؤلاء الذين لم تؤثر بهم تلك القشور المزيفة.. 

تقبل تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 فبراير 2009)

anass81 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اتفق معاك في تلك النقطه يا اخ انس فعلا هذه الفئه من الغربيين الذين يدخلون الاسلام عن قناعه ويقين بانه الدين الحق تجدهم اقوي حجه واكثر تمسك بالدين من غالبيه المسلمين بالوراثه واللي انت ذكرت امثله منهم في اخر مشاركتك – واذكر من هؤلاء المفكر الفرنسي روجيه جارودي والذي اعتنق المسيحيه واليهوديه واخيرا هداه الله للاسلام وكان حجه لدرجة ان اليهود حاكموه بتهمه معاداة الساميه 
المهم انه كان له مقوله ضد حرية المراه التي يتشدق بها الغرب وخربوا المجتمعات الاسلاميه بسببها حيث قال مستنكراً – ما العلاقه بين حرية المراه وتقصير ثيابها - 

وفعلا لكي يتم التعامل مع المراه كفكر يجب ان تمنع دخول اي مؤثرات اخري مع الفكر – يبقي من الاولي تغطيه مفاتنها حتي لا تؤثر تلك المفاتن علي المعامله مع المراه – وبالتالي نفسح المجال لفكر المراه فقط لتقييمها – دون ادخال مؤثرات اخري 


وشكرا 

م محيي الدين محمــــــــد
​


----------



## anass81 (23 فبراير 2009)

شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> حفظك الله م أنس
> 
> 
> لي سؤال بشأن المدارس الاسلامية في أمريكا.. هل صادفت بعضها؟ أم لا يوجد منها شئ؟ أم ممنوع اقامتها. أم ماذا؟
> ...



السلام عليكم أخي شريف

المدارس الاسلامية الابتدائية في امريكا موجودة ولكنها نادرة وقليلة جدا , وهي تتركز في المناطق التي تسكنها اغلبية مسلمة
ليس ممنوعا اقامتها , وهي تقوم بدور رائع و ممتاز في تعليم الاولاد اصول دينهم 

وهذه بعض من المدارس في منطقتي

http://www.granadaschool.org/

http://cordobaislamicschool.org/

اما ملاحظتي الاخيرة على هذا الموضوع , هي انه صحيح ان الاولاد في مدرسة اسلامية , ولكنهم أيضا يتأثرون بشكل كبير بالمجتمع حولهم و أصدقائهم من غير المسلمين , وبشكل كبير جدا بالسموم التي يبثها التلفاز , حتى انك ممكن ان ترى في برامج الاطفال لقطات غير اخلاقية و مناظر يندى لها الجبين
وعندما يكبر الاطفال ويصبحون بالغين , يكونون عرضة لانتقاد اصدقائهم لهم وفي موقف حرج كبير لأنهم ليس لديهم صديق من الجنس الاخر وووو.... وفهمك كفاية
وهذا كله يؤثر بالنهاية على تربية الاولاد ودرجة حيائهم في مجتمع ليس فيه شيء اسمه عيب او حياء

أرجو ان اكون قد أجبتك على سؤالك 

والله هو العليم الحكيم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 فبراير 2009)

*[**quote=anass81;990289**] *

*2-الجالية المسلمة هنا تقوم بنشاطات دعوية مميزة جدا , فمثلا : طلاب جامعتنا كان يقومون أسبوعيا بجولة في الاحياء الفقيرة في المدينة ويقدمون الطعام الى الفقراء , وهناك حالات من هؤلاء الفقراء من دخلوا بالاسلام بسبب هذا النشاط .*
*كما أننا أقمنا نشاطا مع الجماعات اليهودية والمسيحية والطلاب في الجامعة كي يقوموا بالصيام يوما في رمضان مقابل ان يتبرعوا بثمن وجبة الغداء لصالح الفقراء*

* [/**quote**]*

*جزاكم الله خير يا اخ انس علي تلك المشاركه وربنا يوفقكم ويجعلكم سبب من اسباب نصرة دينه ان شاء الله *

*وهذا السلوك وهو التعامل مع اهل الاديان الاخري - اعظم ما يميز الاسلام عن تلك الاديان - حيث قال ربنا سبحانه وتعالي ( واتبعوا احسن ما انزل اليكم من ربكم ) صدق الله العظيم *

*وتعاملنا مع الاخرين مذكور في سورة الممتحنه الايه 8 حيث قال ربنا سبحانه وتعالي ( لا ينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم في الدين ولم يخرجوكم من دياركم ان تبروهم وتقسطوا اليهم – ان الله يحب المقسطين ) صدق الله العظيم *

*وده معناه اننا يجب ان نتعامل مع اهل الاديان الاخري وحتي المشركين منهم او الملحدين بالقسط والبر مالم يقاتلونا في ديننا او يخرجونا من ديارنا – وطبعا احنا مشكلتنا مع الحكومه الامريكيه وليس الشعب ولازم نتعامل مع افراد الشعب من منطلق الايه الكريمه التي تقول ( ولا تزر وازرة ورز اخري ) صدق الله العظيم – *

*وده بيذكره ربنا سبحانه وتعالي في سورة الممتحنه اللآية رقم 9 حيث قال سبحانه وتعالي ( انما ينهاكم الله عن الذين قاتلوكم في الدين واخرجوكم من دياركم وظاهروا علي اخراجكم ان تولوهم ومن يتولهم فاولئك هم الظالمون ) صدق الله العظيم *
*وده معناه ان الله ينهانا ان نكون اولياء لهؤلاء الذين يعتدون علي اخواننا في شتي بقاع الارض وده للاسف الذي يفعله الحكام – وبالتالي فاي مسلم يجب عليه ان يفرق بين الولاء لمن يقاتلونا ويخرجونا من ديارنا وبين البر والقسط لمن لم يفعلوا ذلك معنا *

*والله اعلي واعلم *

*وشكرا *

*م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــد*​


----------



## anass81 (23 فبراير 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> *[**quote=anass81;990289**] *
> 
> *2-الجالية المسلمة هنا تقوم بنشاطات دعوية مميزة جدا , فمثلا : طلاب جامعتنا كان يقومون أسبوعيا بجولة في الاحياء الفقيرة في المدينة ويقدمون الطعام الى الفقراء , وهناك حالات من هؤلاء الفقراء من دخلوا بالاسلام بسبب هذا النشاط .*
> *كما أننا أقمنا نشاطا مع الجماعات اليهودية والمسيحية والطلاب في الجامعة كي يقوموا بالصيام يوما في رمضان مقابل ان يتبرعوا بثمن وجبة الغداء لصالح الفقراء*
> ...



السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا أخي محي الدين على هذا التوضيح , وبالفعل لا نستطيع ان نحكم على شعب باكمله او اية مجموعة , بعمل بعض من أفرادها ,والتعميم من العمى.
وهذ ظهر جليا في المظاهرات التي شارك فيها يهود معارضين للحرب على غزة , وحتى ان هنالك من الاسرائيليين أنفسهم في امريكا من يعارضون سياسة حكومتهم ويساندون الشعب الفلسطيني في قضيته

كما أن الاية الكريمة واضحة جدا
* لا ينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم في الدين ولم يخرجوكم من دياركم ان تبروهم وتقسطوا اليهم – ان الله يحب المقسطين ) صدق الله العظيم 

وهذا ما يجب علينا فهمه وتطبيقه في التعامل مع الاخرين , لانه على الاقل ان لم يصبحوا اصدقاء لنا , فهم لن يكونوا اعداء
ولنا في تعامل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ,مع جيرانه من اليهود في المدينة ,الاسوة الحسنة والمثل الاعلى 

والله هو العليم الحكيم

*


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 فبراير 2009)

صلي الله عليه وسلم 

احسنت يا دكتور أنس ( دكتور دي باعتبار ما سيكون ان شاء الله ) هههههههه - وربنا يوفقك ويثبت اقدامك وينفعك وينفع بك ان شاء الله


----------



## anass81 (23 فبراير 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> صلي الله عليه وسلم
> 
> احسنت يا دكتور أنس ( دكتور دي باعتبار ما سيكون ان شاء الله ) هههههههه - وربنا يوفقك ويثبت اقدامك وينفعك وينفع بك ان شاء الله



جزاك الله خيرا أستاذي محي الدين , وربنا يقدم يللي فيه الخير 
زادك الله علما ونفعا , وبارك لك في أهلك وأولادك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (24 فبراير 2009)

ماشاء الله يا باشمهندس انس - انا افتكرتك ارفع واقصر من كده من باب الانس بيك هههههههههههههه - لكن كده بقي نخاف منك حكم احنا في عصر القوة دلوقتي ههههههههههه

ربنا يكرمك ويجعلك من الذين اتقوا ربهم يا اخ انس ان شاء الله


----------



## Abo Fares (24 فبراير 2009)

أهلاااااااااااااااااً أخي أنس  
ما تغيرت، بس شعراتك يمكن طولانين شوي ههههه 

بالنسبة لحذف الصورة، ولا يهمك، بدأ العد التنازلي بما أنك أنهيت اللقاء  بارك الله فيك..

تقبل تحيــــــــاتي..


----------



## أبو نادر (24 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أستاذ أنس وثبتك على طاعته
أحيي فيك الهمة العالية 
وما شاء الله عليك لك من اسمك نصيب


----------



## Abo Fares (24 فبراير 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> ماشاء الله يا باشمهندس انس - انا افتكرتك ارفع واقصر من كده من باب الانس بيك هههههههههههههه - لكن كده بقي نخاف منك حكم احنا في عصر القوة دلوقتي ههههههههههه
> 
> ربنا يكرمك ويجعلك من الذين اتقوا ربهم يا اخ انس ان شاء الله


 
إنت بحمايتي م. محيي.. لا تخاف بنوب، وراك أبضايات :15:​


----------



## anass81 (24 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> إنت بحمايتي م. محيي.. لا تخاف بنوب، وراك أبضايات :15:​



كفو والله , بس انا ما عرفت شلون شافني الاستاذ محي الدين بخوف:82:



أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاااااااااااااااااً أخي أنس
> ما تغيرت، بس شعراتك يمكن طولانين شوي ههههه
> 
> بالنسبة لحذف الصورة، ولا يهمك، بدأ العد التنازلي بما أنك أنهيت اللقاء  بارك الله فيك..
> ...



انا ما كان قصدي انهي اللقاء , بس شفت انو ما عاد في أسئلة عند الشباب , فقلت لحالي حاجتي بقا :56: وخلي الفرصة لغيري


----------



## anass81 (25 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

احببت قبل ان اختم اللقاء ان اشكر كل من شارك في هذا اللقاء وازروني وشعرت معهم بدفء الوطن , امل اني كنت ضيفا خفيفا عليكم

هذه هدية صغيرة مني 

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/81562517/d05858e5/Mashary_1.html

أرجو من الجميع الدعاء 

واختم اللقاء بهذه الاية الكريمة

"وَاتَّقُوا يَوْماً تُرْجَعُونَ فِيهِ إِلَى اللَّهِ ثُمَّ تُوَفَّى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا كَسَبَتْ وَهُمْ لا يُظْلَمُونَ" (البقرة:281)


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 فبراير 2009)

anass81 قال:


> كفو والله , بس انا ما عرفت شلون شافني الاستاذ محي الدين بخوف:82:


 انا كنت اقصد يعني انك ليك هيبه يا اخ أنس - بس خلاص انا اكتشفت اني لي ظهر وورايا ابضايات ههههههههههههههه


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (25 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :

أنا تابعت باهتمام تجربة الأخ الكريم أنس ، وشعرت بأن العنوان المناسب لها هو ((قصة نجاح في الاغتراب)) ، ولكم أسعدتني هذه الردود ، وكان م .أنس موفقاً بإجاباته - ما شاء الله - ، وأسأل الله له الثبات ولكل الشباب مسلم في الغربة وفي كل مكان ، وبالسلامة أخي أنس وعودة موفقة سالماً غانماً لسوريا بعد إتمام ما بدأته بإذن الله ، وإن كنت ستحتاج للكثير من الصبر عند عودتك للتأقلم مع واقع الحياة العملية في بلدنا ، صبرٌ لا يقل أبداً عن الصبر الذي تحملته في غربتك .... 

إن الله مع الصابرين وبالتوفيق 

وفي شخص يستحق الشكر والتقييم على استضافة م. أنس 

أكيد عرفتوه : مشرفنا أبو الحلول ، اختيارات ذكية وموفقة لضيوفك الكرام ....

ولازم نسألك الآن : من ضيفك التالي ؟



جزاكم الله عنا خيراً زملاءنا الأكارم في الهندسة المدنية ... بوجود هذه النماذج ، سنشهد الكثير من المفاجآت في عالمنا العربي والإسلامي ، علم والتزام ماشاء الله وهذاأكثر ما يثلج الصدر .....


بالتوفيق لنا جميعاً بإذن الله ....


----------



## ايكوسان (25 فبراير 2009)

*قصة نجاح في الاغتراب*

السلام عليكم ..
الله يجزيك الخير أخ أنس وربنا يوفقك...أسف عالتأخير بس متل ما بتعرفو بلش الدوام وصار في مراقبة عالانترنت:19: من قبل الأهل :58:
بس حظي حلو انو جيت قبل ما ينحذفو الصور :d عنجد أخ أنس الصورة قريبة كتيير للي تخيلتو 



> أنا تابعت باهتمام تجربة الأخ الكريم أنس ، وشعرت بأن العنوان المناسب لها هو ((قصة نجاح في الاغتراب)) ، ولكم أسعدتني هذه الردود ، وكان م .أنس موفقاً


العنوان معبر تماماأختي انسانة من تراب..


> وفي شخص يستحق الشكر والتقييم على استضافة م. أنس
> 
> أكيد عرفتوه : مشرفنا أبو الحلول ، اختيارات ذكية وموفقة لضيوفك الكرام ....


 
مششششششكور أبو الحلول هلق ومن قبل وبعدين :56: 



> إنت بحمايتي م. محيي.. لا تخاف بنوب، وراك أبضايات :15:


 
طبعا أنا واحد من هالأبضايات هههههه:5:


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (25 فبراير 2009)

ة التحية والتقدير للاخ المهندس انس , حقيقة اللقاء ممتع ومفيد , اخى انت قدوة لنا فى حب الخيروحب التعلم والتفوق , وحب تعليم الآخرين , جزاك الله عنا كل خير.
واعجبنى فيك ايضا نشاطك الاجتماعى والدعوى الواسع , فأنت خير سفير للشاب المسلم الملتزم الذى يخدم قضايا امته بهدوء وبافضل الوسائل , وتأسيت لحال العرب فى امريكا بالمقارنة بالجاليات المسلمة الاخرى , فنحن العرب اصبحنا بعيدين عن الاسلام وخاصة فى تعاملاتنا , اللهم اهدنا الى طريق الصواب.
وفقك الله فى حياتك العلمية والعملية والدعوية يا دكتور انس


----------



## إسلام علي (25 فبراير 2009)

anass81 قال:


> ا
> هذه صورتي (هذه الصور هي أحسن ما وجدت لدي):d


هههههههههههه حبيبي يا بشمهندس أنس عسووووول و الله (بس محتاج شوية ريجيم :d)
جزاك الله خيراً و أجزم أن اللقاء معك هو أظرف لقاء في الموضوع كله 
ربنا يثبتنا و إياك
وإسمح لي بحفظ الصورة عندي :d


----------



## anass81 (25 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا على هذه الردود الطيبة وجعلنا عند حسن ظنكم وثبتنا واياكم على دينه وصراطه المستقيم وجمعنا في الفردوس الأعلى إن شاء الله

لا تنسوا أهلنا في فلسطين من الدعاء

"ألا إن نصر الله قريب"


----------



## Ayman (25 فبراير 2009)

ماشاء الله ,,بارك الله فيك اخي انس و ثبتك ..
وددت ان اللقاء لم ينتهي ..
اما عن صورتك فأرشحها لتكون خلفية للملتقى  ..و بجانبها اعلان:
سيرة المهندس انس
لذيذ و كلامه سلس
..............................


----------



## anass81 (25 فبراير 2009)

ayman قال:


> ماشاء الله ,,بارك الله فيك اخي انس و ثبتك ..
> وددت ان اللقاء لم ينتهي ..
> اما عن صورتك فأرشحها لتكون خلفية للملتقى  ..و بجانبها اعلان:
> سيرة المهندس انس
> ...



والله انت اللذيذ , وكلامك عسل , جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (25 فبراير 2009)

*بارك الله في عمرك*



anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> كما وعدتكم ,وخاصة اخواني :ابو الحلول وابراهيم و إسلام وايكوسان
> هذه صورتي (هذه الصور هي أحسن ما وجدت لدي):d
> ...


 
بسم الله ماشاء الله
ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## Abo Fares (25 فبراير 2009)

نشكر الأخ أنس الشكر الجزيل على هذا اللقاء الأكثر من رائع.. 

حقاً لقد استمتعنا جميعاً بكافة تفاصيل هذا اللقاء الذي تعرفنا فيه على أمور عدة كنا نجهلها.. 

نسأل المولى عز وجل لك التوفيق وتحقيق أمانيك لكل خير.. وتقبل مني تحيــــاتي وتقديري..


----------



## Abo Fares (25 فبراير 2009)

سنبدأ الان مع المهندس علي محمد يوسف

نفس الاسئله تقريبا الموجهه الى المهندسين الذين استضفناهم مسبقاً الله يعينك علينا....

الاسئله عامه جدا اخي الفاضل لك حريه الاجابه على ما شئت وترك ماشئت 

بسم الله نبدا

الله يعينك علينا ....

1- ما هي هوايات المهندس علي محمد يوسف ؟
- ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس علي محمد يوسف ؟؟
- ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس علي محمد يوسف للانترنت يوميا ؟؟وهل يؤثر استخدام الانترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية ؟؟

2- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟
وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟

3-ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟
وما هي اثقلها ؟؟

4- ما هو مشروعك تخرجك ؟ هل من موقف معين حدث اثناء المناقشه تود ان تسرده لنا ؟؟

5-للهندسة المدنية اقسام عديده - ما هو اكثر قسم تعاملت معه بالحياه العمليه ؟؟هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنى ان تعمل به لكن لم توافيك الفرصه ؟؟ما هو ؟؟

6- برايك : هل يوجد مشروع مثالي -تصميم مثالي - تنفيذ المخططات على الواقع 100% بدون تغيرات فنية- بدون تاخير جدول زمني- بدون مشاكل دفعات ؟؟ وهل يمكن تحقيق ذلك ؟؟

7- برايك : ان يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاما ام من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟

8-ما هي نصاحئك 
1- لدارسي الهندسة المدنية
2 -للمهندسين اقل من 10 سنوات خبرة
3 - للمهندسين اكثر من 10 سنوات خبرة 

- ماهي نظرة المهندس علي محمد يوسف للكل من 

الهندسة القيمية 
التحكيم الهندسي 

وهل من الممكن انجاز اي مشروع دون التطرق لهذه التخصصات ؟

10- عندما يقوم المهندس علي محمد يوسف بعمل مقابله مع مهندس متقدم لوظيفة 
ما هي الاساسيات التي على ضوئها يحدد القبول او الرفض لهذا المهندس ؟؟ وماهي الاسئله التي يستخدمها المهندس علي محمد يوسف لتقييم المهندس المتقدم لطلب الوظيفة ..؟؟


11-برايك هل يجب ان يكون مدير المشروع الهندسي مهندسا مدنيا ...؟؟ وما هي الامور التي يجب توفرها بمدير المشروع الناجح ؟؟....

12-اخر سؤال :- 
من خلال خبرتك الطويله بالعلوم الهندسية - هل تجد تحديث الكودات ما بين كل فترة وفترة امرا مجزيا او مفيدا ام انه يسبب مشاكل للمهندسين ؟؟
فمثلا حتى الان تجد العديد من المهندسين يستخدمون Ubc97 وعمره 11 عاما
وصدر العديد من النسخ المحدثة للaci و Ibc خلال نفس الفترة ....

13- المهندس علي محمد يوسف عضو تحرير المجلة الخاصة بملتقى المهندسين العرب.. هل هناك من زاوية محددة عن مواضيع معينة تم تخصيصها لتكون من حصة المهندس علي محمد يوسف في المجلة التي ستبصر النور قريباً بإذن الله؟؟

14- ما حكاية المهندس علي محمد يوسف وبرنامج slover ؟؟ 

وللحديث بقية...

(يمكن لاي احد من الاعضاء المشاركة بطرح الاسئله العامة ........ )

مع تحياتي
أبو الحلول​


----------



## حمدان عوضين (26 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لكم علي هذه المعلومات وننتظر المزيد من سيادتكم


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (26 فبراير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاااااااااااااااااً أخي أنس
> ما تغيرت، بس شعراتك يمكن طولانين شوي ههههه
> 
> بالنسبة لحذف الصورة، ولا يهمك، بدأ العد التنازلي بما أنك أنهيت اللقاء  بارك الله فيك..
> ...


 

فين الصورة أخ أنس ...... والله لم أشاهده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 فبراير 2009)

مصطفى ساطع قال:


> فين الصورة أخ أنس ...... والله لم أشاهده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

انت ليسه فاكر يا باشمهندس مصطفي - ده اخونا ابو الحلول بدء العد التنازلي لحذف الصورة قبل ما تظهر تقريبا هههههههههه - تقدر تقدم مطلب لادارة الملتقي وهما ينظروا في امرك ههههههههههه - ولا تلومن الا نفسك لانك اتاخرت كتير - اكيد طبعا مشاغل العمل والحياه - كان الله في عونك


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (27 فبراير 2009)

*لقاء مع المهندس علي محمد يوسف*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين ومن تبعهم ووالاهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم جميعا إدارة وأعضاء في هذا الملتقى الكريم وأخص بالشكر مشرفنا الغالي أبو الحلول على تكرمه بإجراء هذا اللقاء وبعد : *
*هوياتي : الرياضيات وبحوث العمليات وبرمجة الحاسب *
*البرامج الرئيسية التي أتعامل معها حاليا هي إكسل وبرنامج أوتوكاد .*
*معدل استهلاك الإنترنت يوميا 2 – 3 ساعات في الصباح الباكر و1لمساء *
*سبب إختياري للهندسة المدنية شهرتها الإجتماعية في ذلك الوقت 1977وميولي إلى علوم الرياضيات وإن عاد بي الزمان إلى الخلف سأختار الهندسة المدنية *
*أكثر المواد متعة أيام الدراسة هي الرياضيات ومقاومة المواد وعلم السكون وعلم التحريك وحساب الإنشاءات والبيتون المسلح والهيدروليك وأما أثقلها أيام الدراسة فكانت*
*مادة الرسم الهندسي والهندسة الوصفية لكنها دون شك مواد هامة للمهندس .*
*مشروع تخرجي هو تصميم نادي رياضي من البيتون المسلح وقد أشترط فيه أن يتضمن كافة أنواع البلاطات التي تمت دراستها في الكلية .*
*أكثر قسم تعاملت معه في الحياة العملية هو قسم مياه الشرب ويتضمن دراسات إنشائية للمآخذ المائية ومحطات الضخ والخزانات والمباني الإدارية المساعدة بالإضافة إلى دراسة شبكات المياه بنوعيها المفتوحة ( الشجرية ) والمغلقة .*
*وجود المشروع المثالي والتصميم المثالي يعتمد على تحقيق الشروط المعتبرة للأمثلية أما بالنسبة لتنفيذ المخططات على الواقع 100% بدون تغيرات فنية- بدون تاخير جدول**زمني- بدون مشاكل دفعات أمر شبه مستحيل .*
*أما بخصوص الخبرة كلنا يعلم أن الخبرة معرفة تنمو مع الزمن لهذا أفضل أن يكون **للمهندس المدني خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاما بدلا من التشتت في الإختصاصات طيلة 15 عاما .*
*نصائحي لدارسي الهندسة المدنية الإلتزام والإهتمام بالمحاضرات النظرية والعملية وللمهندسين الأقل من 10سنوات خبرة المشاركة بكل ما من شأته تنمية خبراتهم في مجال عملهم وللمهندسين الأكثر من عشر سنوات خبرة تقديم خبراتهم إلى جهات الإختصاص للعمل على دراستها وتقديم المفيد منها للأجيال القادمة بأساليب معاصرة .*
*تخصصات الهندسة القيمية والتحكيم الهندسي تخصصات أساسية ومرجعية لإنجاز المشاريع الهندسية .*
*الاساسيات التي على **ضوئها أحدد القبول او الرفض للمهندس المتقدم إلى وظيفة شهاداته العلمية والعملية في مجال الوظيفة ووضعه الإجتماعي ومدى حاجته للوظيفة .*
*لايشترط أن يكون **مدير المشروع الهندسي مهندسا مدنيا ومن الأمور التي يجب توفرها **بمدير المشروع الناجح أن يكون على خلق وأن يكون حازما عند الضرورة وأن تتوفر لديه القدرة على الإتصال مع أطراف تنفيذ المشروع المختلفة وذلك على ضوء تقارير تقدم الأعمال في المشروع التي ترفع إليه .*
*قسم الهندسية المدنية هو القسم الذي سأعمل خلاله إن شاء الله في مجلة المهندسين العرب .*
*بالنسبة لبرنامج **solver **إحدى أدوات برنامج إكسل *
*ليس هو المهم بل** حل **البرامج الرياضية** ( الخطية وغير الخطية ) **التي سوف يحلها **كل منا** باستخدام برنامج **solver **أو غيره **وبشكل مستمر**هو المهم** من أجل الإستخدام الأمثل لمواردنا والتي يمكن إجمالها بالآتي :*
*رأس المال – الموارد البشرية – الموارد الآلية (الألات والمعدات والأجهزة والعتاد ) - الموارد الأولية (المواد الخام) – الموارد المكانية (ساحات العمل والمخازن) – الوقت .*
*والتعريف العام للموارد هي كل ما يلزم لإنجاز مشروع ما .*
*برامج التخطيط الزمني مثل **ms project **أو **primavera **تعمل على إدارة موارد التشييد إدارة مثلى من خلال تحديدها لأقل مدة ممكنة لإنجاز مشروع التشييد وهي تستخدم نظرية العزم الأصغري للموارد في تشكيل المخطط الزمني لكن ليست جميع المشاريع هي مشاريع تشييد بناء . *
*ومن هنا نرى إمكانية إستخدام أداة **solver **لإدارة موارد المشاريع المختلفة سواء أكانت مشاريع بناء أو غيرها إدارة مثلى من خلال حل البرامج الرياضية التي تحكم هذه المشاريع .*
*وحيث أن الوقت مورد هام بالنسبة لكل منا وليس فقط بالنسبة للمشاريع أذكر بقوله تعالى :*
*{وَاصْبِرْ نَفْسَكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُم بِالْغَدَاةِ وَالْعَشِيِّ يُرِيدُونَ وَجْهَهُ وَلَا تَعْدُ عَيْنَاكَ عَنْهُمْ تُرِيدُ زِينَةَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَلَا تُطِعْ مَنْ أَغْفَلْنَا قَلْبَهُ عَن ذِكْرِنَا وَاتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ وَكَانَ أَمْرُهُ فُرُطًا} (28) سورة الكهف*
أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت فيما قدمت وتمنياتي لجميع الأخوة دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## خالد الأزهري (27 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
عندي ثلاثة أسئلة للأستاذ علي
الاول :لماذا اتجهتم الى مجال الهيدروليك رغم أن مشروعكم قد يشير الى أنكم كنتم تميلون الى الانشاءات.

الثاني: ما هو في اعتقادكم السبب وراء هجران كثير من الاخوة والاساتذة العاملين في مجالات الهيدروليك وخاصة تصميم الشبكات للبرامج مثل sewercad و watercad بل حتى الاجزاء المتعلقة بتصميم الشبكات في autodesk land حيث لاحظت أن قلة يعرفون أسماء هذه البرامج فضلا عن استخدامها.

الثالث:برأيك ما هو الأفضل :أن يتجه الخريج للدراسات العليا بعد التخرج مباشرة ليكون متذكرا لما درسه في الجامعة أم يتجه لها بعد تحصيل شيء من الخبرة؟



> تمنياتي لجميع الأخوة دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (27 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم بالنسبة لأسئلة الأخ خالد كان إتجاهي إلى مجال الهيروليك بموجب قانون خدمة الخمس سنوات للخريجين الجدد في ذلك الوقت وقطاع مياه الشرب فيه من الدراسات الإنشائية مايكفي .
بالنسبة لهجران كثير من الاخوة والاساتذة العاملين في مجالات الهيدروليك وخاصة تصميم الشبكات للبرامج مثل sewercad و watercad بل حتى الاجزاء المتعلقة بتصميم الشبكات في autodesk land ربما يرجع السبب لعدم توفرهذه البرامج بين أيدهم .
من الأفضل أن يتجه الخريج للدراسات العليا بعد التخرج مباشرة بهدف التحصيل العلمي المبكر قبل إنشغاله بأمور ثانية .


----------



## Abo Fares (27 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

ما شاء الله عليك أستاذي م. علي محمد يوسف، مسيرة رائعة تستوجب مني لك كل تحية تقدير واحترام.. بارك الله بك، ونفع بك.. 

ولكن عندي مداخلتين:


> هوياتي : الرياضيات وبحوث العمليات وبرمجة الحاسب


الأولى بخصوص الهوايات، من الممكن وبعد الانخراط الكبير بالحياة العملية أن تكون قد انحصرت هواياتك بأمور ربما تكون عملية، أو دعني أقول (اهتمامات) أكثر منها هوايات.. فهل كان لك سابقاً هوايات أخرى رياضية كانت أم فكرية أم أم.. حقيقةً لا أعرف لمَ ينتابني شعور بأن لك هوايات أدبية رغم ميولك القوية العلمية.. والله أعلى وأعلم..




> بالنسبة لبرنامج *solver **إحدى أدوات برنامج إكسل *
> *ليس هو المهم بل** حل **البرامج الرياضية** ( الخطية وغير الخطية ) **التي سوف يحلها **كل منا** باستخدام برنامج **solver **أو غيره **وبشكل مستمر**هو المهم** من أجل الإستخدام الأمثل لمواردنا والتي يمكن إجمالها بالآتي :*
> *رأس المال – الموارد البشرية – الموارد الآلية (الألات والمعدات والأجهزة والعتاد ) - الموارد الأولية (المواد الخام) – الموارد المكانية (ساحات العمل والمخازن) – الوقت .*
> *والتعريف العام للموارد هي كل ما يلزم لإنجاز مشروع ما .*


ما شاء الله، تسخير الموجود لتذليل العقبات  فكرة أعجبتني حقاً.. 


تقبل تحيــــاتي وتقديري..​


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (28 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم م/ علي

نورت كرسي الاعتراف

ذكرت أن معظم عملكم في المنشآت المائية والخزانات وغيرها.. سؤال بخصوص موقفات تسرب المياه Water stop والتي يتم تثبيتها عند فواصل الصب .. هل تقوم بمهمتها بفاعلية ؟ أم أنها تحتاج إلى تطوير . أم يتطلب الأمر بدائل أكثر فاعلية؟

والله الموفق


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (6 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم على هذه المشاركات الطيبة وأرجو أن تصبح أداة Solver بين أيدينا كألة النسيج التي بدأت بها الثورة الصناعية الكبرى .
وبالنسبة لسؤال الأخ شريف حول فاعلية موقفات التسرب يقال إن التنفيذ الجيد ووضعها في أماكنها بدقة والتأمين عليها من الإنزياح يعطي نتائج مقبولة .
وللوصول إلى الكتامة الجيدة للخزانات يلجأ غاليا إلى تنفيذ تكسية من الطينة (plaster) للوجوه الداخلية لكل من الأرضيات وجدران الخزانات بعيار من الإسمنت لايقل عن 500 كغ/م3 .
وقد يتم تنفيذ تكسية من السيراميك أو البورسلين فوق الطينة لداخلية لخزانات مياه الشرب الصغيرة وأحواض السباحة .
يستخدم البعض المواد المانعة للرشح في خليطة الطينة وقد أعطت هذه المواد المتعددة الأشكال نتائج مقبولة وينصح بإجراء تجارب على الطينة لدراسة تأثير تلك المواد عليها قبل البدء باستخدامها .
في الحالات التي يضطر فيها المنفذ لاحداث فواصل في الصب أو وصل بيتون قديم ببيتون حديث يجب عندها تنظيف البيتون المتصلب من المواد العالقة جيدا وسقايته بالماء ثم تحضير خلطة من البيتون بعيار من الإسمنت لايقل عن 130% من العيار المستخدم في البيتون القديم ويجري صب هذه الخلطة فوق البيتون المتصلب مع إجراء الرج لمدة تزيد مرة ونصف عن المدة العادية حيث يتابع الصب بعدها كالمعتاد وتستخدم الروبة الإسمنتية في عمليات الوصل .
علما أنه يراعى في الخزانات الإقلال من الفواصل قدر الإمكان .


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (6 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندسنا علي محمد يوسف
على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (7 مارس 2009)

علي محمد يوسف قال:


> *قسم الهندسية المدنية هو القسم الذي سأعمل خلاله إن شاء الله في مجلة المهندسين العرب .*



م/ علي

هل يمكن أن تلقي بعض الضوء على 

مجلة المهندسين العرب؟


----------



## المهندس طارق سالم (7 مارس 2009)

*موضوع ممتاز ويا ريت يستمر مع المتميزين كلهم من الخبرات والكفاءات*​


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (13 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم أحيل سؤال الأخ شريف بخصوص إلقاء الضوء على مجلة المهندسين العرب إلى أخي مهاجر مشرفنا العام جزاه الله عنا كل خير .


----------



## Abo Fares (13 مارس 2009)

علي محمد يوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم أحيل سؤال الأخ شريف بخصوص إلقاء الضوء على مجلة المهندسين العرب إلى أخي مهاجر مشرفنا العام جزاه الله عنا كل خير .


 
أهلاً أستاذنا العزيز، وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

بالنسبة لموضوع المجلة، يتم ترتيب الأمور من قبل الأخ مهاجر، وسيتم الإعلان عنها قريباً بإذن الله..

أشكرك أستاذي العزيز على هذا اللقاء الرائع الذي أثرى الموضوع، بارك الله بك، ونفعك، ونفع بك.. 

تقبل تحيــــــــاتي وتقديري..

:84:​


----------



## Abo Fares (13 مارس 2009)

*سنبدأ الان مع المهندس مصطفى ساطع*
*نفس الاسئله تقريبا الموجهه الى المهندسين الذين استضفناهم مسبقاً الله يعينك علينا....*​ 
*الاسئله عامه جدا اخي الفاضل لك حريه الاجابه على ما شئت وترك ماشئت *​ 
*بسم الله نبدا*​ 
*الله يعينك علينا ....*​ 
*1- ما هي هوايات المهندس مصطفى ساطع ؟*
*- ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس مصطفى ساطع ؟؟*
*- ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس مصطفى ساطع للانترنت يوميا ؟؟وهل يؤثر استخدام الانترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية ؟؟*​ 
*2- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟*
*وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟*​ 
*3-ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟*
*وما هي اثقلها ؟؟*​ 
*4- ما هو مشروعك تخرجك ؟ هل من موقف معين حدث اثناء المناقشه تود ان تسرده لنا ؟؟*​ 
*5-للهندسة المدنية اقسام عديده - ما هو اكثر قسم تعاملت معه بالحياه العمليه ؟؟هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنى ان تعمل به لكن لم توافيك الفرصه ؟؟ما هو ؟؟*​ 
*6- برايك : هل يوجد مشروع مثالي -تصميم مثالي - تنفيذ المخططات على الواقع 100% بدون تغيرات فنية- بدون تاخير جدول زمني- بدون مشاكل دفعات ؟؟ وهل يمكن تحقيق ذلك ؟؟*​ 
*7- برايك : ان يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاما ام من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟*​ 
*8-ما هي نصاحئك *
*1- لدارسي الهندسة المدنية*
*2 -للمهندسين اقل من 10 سنوات خبرة*
*3 - للمهندسين اكثر من 10 سنوات خبرة *​ 
*- ماهي نظرة المهندس مصطفى ساطع للكل من *​ 
*الهندسة القيمية *
*التحكيم الهندسي *​ 
*وهل من الممكن انجاز اي مشروع دون التطرق لهذه التخصصات ؟*​ 
*10- عندما يقوم المهندس مصطفى ساطع بعمل مقابله مع مهندس متقدم لوظيفة *
*ما هي الاساسيات التي على ضوئها يحدد القبول او الرفض لهذا المهندس ؟؟ وماهي الاسئله التي يستخدمها المهندس مصطفى ساطع لتقييم المهندس المتقدم لطلب الوظيفة ..؟؟*​ 

*11-برايك هل يجب ان يكون مدير المشروع الهندسي مهندسا مدنيا ...؟؟ وما هي الامور التي يجب توفرها بمدير المشروع الناجح ؟؟....*​ 
*12-اخر سؤال :- *
*من خلال خبرتك الطويله بالعلوم الهندسية - هل تجد تحديث الكودات ما بين كل فترة وفترة امرا مجزيا او مفيدا ام انه يسبب مشاكل للمهندسين ؟؟*
*فمثلا حتى الان تجد العديد من المهندسين يستخدمون Ubc97 وعمره 11 عاما*
*وصدر العديد من النسخ المحدثة للaci و Ibc خلال نفس الفترة ....*​ 
*13- عرفنا عن المهندس مصطفى ساطع الحب الكبير للغير، وللعلاقات الاجتماعية الوطيدة.. *
*حدثنا قليلاً عن هذا الأمر في حياتك اليومية بشكل عام.. *​ 
*14- المهندس مصطفى ساطع يملك حس الدعابة، وحب المقالب والقفشات..*
*أ- ما السبب في ذلك يا ترى؟؟ هل السبب الرئيسي عقدة من مقلب تم إيقاعك فيه :83:*
*ب- ما هو أحلى المقالب التي مرت معك، سواء أنا الفاعل، أم المفعول به :68:*​ 
*وللحديث بقية...*​ 
*(يمكن لاي احد من الاعضاء المشاركة بطرح الاسئله العامة ........ )*​ 
*مع تحياتي*
*أبو الحلول*​ 
:84:​


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (13 مارس 2009)

*الصلاة والسلام على سيد الخلق محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام*​ 
*بداية أتوجه بالشكر والتقدير الى المشرفين القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع وبالأخص أخونا الغالي أبو الحلول (م.محمد) وفقه الله والى كل أعضاء المنتدى المحترمين ويشرفني ان تم أستضافتي في هذا الموضوع الرائع والذي جمع قبلي الكثيرين من الاستاذة الكبار والمتميزين وأدعوا من الله أن يوًفقني في الأجابة على كافة الأسئلة*​ 
*1- **ما هي هوايات المهندس **مصطفىساطع **؟*​ 
*هواياتي المفضلة السباحة ,المشي,التصفح في الأنترنيت وأحب لعبة الشطرنج كثيرا" بالرغم من عدم توفر الوقت والجو الكافي لممارسة هذه الهواية الآن*​ 

*2- **ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس **مصطفىساطع **؟؟*​ 
*AutoCAD, Staad pro, SAP2000, Word, Excel, MS project*​ 

*3- **ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس **مصطفىساطع **للانترنت يوميا ؟؟وهل يؤثر استخدام الانترنت على العلاقات الأجتماعية*​ 
*أن الأنترنيت هو جزء رئيسي من عملي, حيث أنني أعمل حاليا" (**Quality Control Manager Engineer**) لعدة مشاريع وأضافة الى ذلك ,أُمثل مدير الشركة التي أعمل بها في محافظتي والتي تبعد تقريبا" 200كم عن مقر الشركة الرئيسية وعليه بعد الأنتهاء من زيارة مواقع العمل يجب أرسال كافة التقارير اليومية عن سير الأعمال وجميع متطلبات العمل الفنية والأدارية, وعليه أستخدم النت بصورة رئيسية ودائمية كحلقة وصل مع مقر الشركة, هذا بالأضافة الى أستخدامه في هذا المنتدى الرائع. يعني ملخص الكلام أستخدم الأنترنيت تقريبا" 6 ساعات يوميا" . ولا يؤثر هذا على علاقاتي الأجتماعية والعائلة ,لأن زوجتي (أكرمها الله) صيدلانية وتقدر طبيعة عملي*​ 

*4- **ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟*​ 
*وان **عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟*​ 

*لي خال مهندس مدني تخرج سنة 1963 وكنت معجبا" بوظيفته كثيرا" وشغل مناصب أدارية كثيرة في هذا المجال وفي العطل الرسمية عندما كنت في مراحل دراستي الثانوية أذهب معه عند زيارته لمواقع العمل وأعجبت بوظيفته وشجعني للدخول الى قسم الهندسة المدنية.*​ 
*وقبل الأجابة على سؤال أذا ماعاد بي الزمان الى الخلف, هل سأختار نفس القسم.... أود أن أذكر شيء مهم وهو أن مجال الهندسة وبالأخص القسم المدني يحتم على الشخص التعامل مع كافة شرائح المجتمع ولا يمكن ممارسة هذه المهنة الا عن طريق مجاميع وكل شخص يكمل الآخر أبتداءا" من مدير الشركة والمهندس......والى العامل في موقع العمل (أي بالأضافة الى حبك لهذه الوظيفة فأنه يكون مصدر معيشتك الأساسية أذا مارست هذه المجال كوظيفة رئيسية في حياتك), وللأسف قد يتعرض المهندس الى مشاكل كثيرة , فمثلا" على سبيل المثال قد يكون المدير المسؤول عليك يملك المال فقط وليس لديه أية ثقافة هندسية أو علمية (أنا والحمد لله المدير العام لشركتي مهندس ويقدر ويحترم المهندس), وقد يتأثر كثيرا" بنفاق الكلام الذي لايخلى منه أي مكان وزمان وبالتالي يؤثر على مهنتك ووظيفتك .على سبيل المثال هناك أشخاص في الحياة (ليسوا مهندسين) وقد يستطيع أن يبني مسكنا" او عمارة سكنية بالأعتماد على كوادر معينة مثل البناء والنجار والحداد....الخ, ويعتقد في قرارة نفسه أنه يعرف أكثر من 100 مهندس ويعتقد بأنه هذا هو الهندسة وأن الأستشارة الهندسية كلام فارغ ومصاريف أضافية (مع الأسف أعتقد أن هذا الشيء موجود في بلداننا العربية فقط ولاأعتقد وجود هذا الشيء في الدول المتقدمة والله اعلى وأعلم) وفي بعض الأحيان قد يطلب أو يتخذ المهندس قرارا" علميا" في الموقع , ولكن قد تصل المعلومة الى المدير الرئيسي للشركة (من قبل المنافين الضعفاء النفوس) بشكل آخر وبالتالي قد يضعك هذا القرار الى أتخاذ قرارات حاسمة في مجال عملك وبالتالي يؤثر على حياتك وحياة عائلتك. وأعتقد بأن الكثيرين من المهندسين صادفهم هذا النوع من المشاكل بهذا الشكل أو بشكل آخر, وعليه بالرغم من كثرة مشاكل ومصاعب هذا المجال ألا أنني أحب أختصاصي ............والحياة هندسة ياهندسة*​ 
*5- **ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام**الدراسة ؟؟*​ 
*وما هي اثقلها ؟؟*​ 

*أحب مواد التحليل الأنشائي والخرسانة ومقاومة المواد وأثقلها كان مادة الموائع*​ 
*6- **ما هو مشروعك تخرجك ؟ هل من موقف معين حدث اثناء المناقشه **تود ان تسرده لنا ؟؟*​ 
*تصميم سقف بناية مع عمل دراسة مختبرية لزيادة مقاومة الخرسانة (**Compressive Strength**) عند أضافية الياف معدنية صغيرة الى الخرسانة أثتاء الصب وبالتالي نقل هذه القيم الى الحسابات التصميمة ومدى تأثيرها على نتائج التصميم النهائية. والحمد لله لم يصادفني أي موقف أثناء المناقشة*​ 
*7- **للهندسة المدنية اقسام عديده - ما هو اكثر قسم تعاملت معه **بالحياه العمليه ؟؟هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنى ان تعمل به لكن لم توافيك الفرصه ؟؟ما هو**؟؟*
*أنا خريج الجامعة المستنصرية_ بغداد_العراق سنة 1993 وفي ذلك الوقت كنا ندرس المدني العام ولم يكن هناك تخصص بالرغم أنه كان هنالك جامعات أخرى فيها تخصص أثناء الدراسة, ولكن المجال الذي أحبه هو قسم البناء والأنشاءات والحمد لله أعمل في هذا المجال.*​ 

*8- **برايك : هل يوجد مشروع مثالي -تصميم مثالي - تنفيذ**المخططات على الواقع 100% بدون تغيرات فنية- بدون تاخير جدول زمني- بدون مشاكل **دفعات ؟؟ وهل يمكن تحقيق ذلك ؟؟*​ 
*لا أعتقد وجود هذا الشيء في بلداننا العربية (وقد يكون موجودا" في بلدان أخرى مثلما تفضل الأخ م.أنس في المقابلة الخاصة به) ولكن ممكن جعله قريبا" من الحالة المثالية أذا ماتم أعطاء الوقت الكافي لدراسة كافة الخرائط الخاصة بالمشروع قبل الشروع بالتنفيذ وأن يتم أختيار شركات المقاولات المنفذة المناسبة والأشراف الجيد للمشاريع بالأعتماد على السيرة الذاتية للشركة والأعمال المماثلة السابقة التي تم تشييدها من قبلهم ومعرفة الأمكانيات المالية الفعلية (وليس على الورق فقط) للشركة من خلال السؤال عن المشاريع التي تم تنفيذها من قبلهم سابقا", وأعتقد أن العقد المبروم جيدا" هو سيكون الحكم الفاصل بين المقاول والمالك لضمان كافة الحقوق وضمان سير العمل وفق الجدول الزمني المحدد وضمن المواصفات الفنية المطلوبة والكلفة التقديرية للمشروع (بالرغم من هذه الفقرة صعب السيطرة عليها بسبب تغير أسعار المواد في أسواقنا المحلية مع الوقت وتأثرها بالأسواق العالمية).*​ 
*9- **برايك : ان يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاما**ام من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟*​ 
*أنا أفضل التخصص في مجال معين لأنه سوف يعطي المهندس مجالا" اكثرللأبداع ولكن هذا لايغنيه عن الألمام بالمجالات الأخرى*​ 
*10- **ما هي نصائحك*​*· **لدارسي الهندسة**المدنية*
*الأهتمام الكبير بالمواد العلمية والعملية أثناء الدراسة ولا تحاول أن تدرس لأجل النجاح فقط أو الحصول على درجات عالية ولكن أدرس لكي تفهم أنك سوف تستفاد من كل معلومة تدرسها الآن في حياتك العملية وحافظ على كل المحاضرات دون أستثناء لأنك لاتعرف أين ومتى تحتاجها.*​ 
*· **للمهندسين اقل من 10 سنوات خبرة*
*كن دبلوماسيا" وحاسما" في نفس الوقت ولا تتهور او تتسرع في أتخاذ القرارت وحاول الأستفسار ممن هو أكثر منك خبرة أذا ماصادفك مشكلة معينة ولا تستطيع أتخاذ القرار الصائب فيها وحاول قدر الأمكان زيادة الخبرة العملية ولا تضيع عمرك وراء المكتب في غرفة تحت برودة المكيف !!! أذهب الى موقع العمل تحت حرارة الشمس لان موقع العمل سوف يصقل شخصيتك ويجعلك رجل تستطيع أتخاذ القرارت الحساسة في المستقبل من خلال الخبرة الميدانية التي يجب أن تحصل عليها وتستطيع أدراة المشاريع كقائد يعتمد عليه, و حاولوا الأستفادة من المعلومات العلمية التي أخذتها أثناء الدراسة في حياتك العملية ,وعند أكتساب الخبرة العملية الجيدة سوف تستطيع الخوض في مجال التصميم (أذا مارغبت العمل في هذا المجال مستقبلا") ويكون لك خيال وأسع.... والله أنا عندما أقف عى سطح بناية أثناء صب الخرسانة أو أثناء مشاهدتي لخرائط التسليح وكأنني أشعر بكل جزء من الخرسانة كيف يشعر عند فك القالب الخشبي وتوزيع الاحمال عليها .*​ 
*· **للمهندسين اكثر**من 10 سنوات خبرة*
*الله يكون في عوننا وخاصة مع تقدم العمر والعلم في مجال البرامجيات الهندسية وفي مجال الحاسوب والأنترنيت . أن الكثيرين منا في هذا العمر لم يحالفه الحظ أثناء الدراسة التعرف أو دراسة هذه البرامجيات المتطورة في مجال التصميم وأدارة المشاريع.........الخ. ولكن أنصح كل مهندس فاته هذا التطور أن لا ييأس وأن يحاول مواكبة التقدم العلمي .ولأكون صريحا" أنا واحد من الاشخاص الذي أستفدت كثيرا" من هذا المنتدى الرائع في مجال البرامجيات التصميمية وبارك الله بكل من أسس هذا المنتدى والمشرفين الأفاضل وكل الأعضاء الكرام الذين يريدون وجه الله في تقديم المعلومات القيمة وليجعله الله في ميزان حسناتهم يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون.*​ 
*11- **ماهي نظرة المهندس **مصطفىساطع **للكل من*​ 

*الهندسة القيمية*
*التحكيم الهندسي*
*وهل من الممكن انجاز اي مشروع دون التطرق لهذه التخصصات**؟*​ 
*آسف ليس لدي معلومات كافية عن الهندسة القيمية ولا أستطيع الأجابة في هذا المجال ولم يتم التطرق اليها من قبل أساتذتنا الكرام أثناء الدراسة وبالنسبة للتحكيم الهندسي أنا أعتقد ان هذا الموضوع اساسي ومهم ولايمكن الأستغناء عنه في مجال تنفيذ المشاريع وأفضل أن يكون هناك لجنة تحكيم متخصص في هذا المجال للتحكيم بين أطراف المشروع أذا ماحصل أية مشكلة او خصام على بنود العقد الغير واضحة ولا اعتقد أن يصادف أي مشروع مشكلة أذا ماتم صياغة العقد بصورة جيدة وعلى أسس علمية وقانونية مدروسة*​ 
وللحديث بقية ان شاء الله​


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (14 مارس 2009)

*12-**عندما يقوم المهندس **مصطفى**ساطع* *بعمل مقابله مع مهندس متقدم لوظيفة*
*ما هي الاساسيات التي**على ضوئها يحدد القبول او الرفض لهذا المهندس ؟؟ وماهي الاسئله التي يستخدمها**المهندس **مصطفى**ساطع* *لتقييم المهندس المتقدم لطلب الوظيفة ..؟؟*​


*بداية قبل الخوض في الأسئلة والأختصاص أحاول التحدث معه على مواضيع عامة مثلا" هل هو متزوج أم لا وهل لديه أطفال (أعتقد أن الاولوية ستكون للشخص من هذا النوع أكثر عندما يتوفر الشروط المطلوبة للوظيفة) ومن خلال الحديث عن المواضيع العامة أبدأ بالتطرق الى أسئلة من صميم الأختصاص المطلوب للوظيفة بحيث أستطيع من خلالها التعرف على أسوب وشخصية المتقدم للوظيفة ومستواه العلمي والعملي. وبعدها أطلب منه الشهادات وكافة الوثائق المطلوبة .(لأانني وحسب خبرتي أعتقد أن التزوير جائز في الوثائق الآن ولكن المهندس الذكي يستطيع الكشف عن هوية المتقدم للوظيفة هل هو فعلا" مهندس مدني (انا أتكلم عن أختصاصي) أم مجرد شخص لديه معلوملت عامة).*


*13-**برايك هل يجب ان يكون مدير المشروع الهندسي مهندسا مدنيا** ...**؟؟ وما هي الامور التي يجب توفرها بمدير المشروع الناجح ؟؟**....*


*يعتمد على نوع المشروع فمثلا" في المشاريع الأعمارية العامة أفضل أن يكون مدير المشروع مهندس مدني ولكن هناك مشاريع تشييد محطات كهربائية مثلا" ....الخ من المشاريع التي يتطلب مهندس يختص بنوع المشروع.*


*وبالنسبة للمدير الناجح فهناك عدة معايير للمدير الناجح, يجب أن يكون ذو خبرة عالية في مجال المشروع المراد تشييده ويكون ملما" بكافة تفاصيل المشروع والعقود المبرومة مسبقا" هذا من جهة ,ومن جهة أخرى هناك أشياء لايعتمد على الأمكانية العلمية بل يعتمد على شخصية المدير والذي يختلف من شخص لآخر,فيجب ان يكون دبلوماسيا" وحاسما" وهادىء" بنفس الوقت وأن لايكون متهورا" أو عصبيا" بأتخاذ القرارت.*​


*14-**اخر سؤال** :- *
*من خلال خبرتك الطويله بالعلوم**الهندسية - هل تجد تحديث الكودات ما بين كل فترة وفترة امرا مجزيا او مفيدا ام انه**يسبب مشاكل للمهندسين ؟؟*
*فمثلا حتى الان تجد العديد من المهندسين**يستخدمون** Ubc97 **وعمره 11 عاما*
*وصدر العديد من النسخ المحدثة لل**aci **و** Ibc **خلال نفس الفترة** ....*​

*أنا أؤيد موضوع تجديد الكودات لأن العلم يتقدم مع الوقت في التطور التكنولوجي الذي نشاهده في هذا العصر وعلى المهندس الناجح متابعة التقدم العلمي بأستمرار ضمن تخصصه وخاصة أن تواجد الأنترنيت الآن قد سهل هذه المهمة*​


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (14 مارس 2009)

م/ مصطفى 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

آمل أن تطمئننا على العراق وأحواله وأحوال أهله في الفترة الحالية


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (14 مارس 2009)

شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> م/ مصطفى
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> آمل أن تطمئننا على العراق وأحواله وأحوال أهله في الفترة الحالية


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي العزيز م.شريف....أشكر شعورك وأهتمامك بأوضاع بلدك الثاني العراق...نعم لقد مرً العراق بأهوال كثيرة بعد الأحتلال وخاصة الحرب الأهلية بين السنة والشيعة والتي شملت معظم مناطق بغداد وبعض المحافظات.. والكل يعلم بأنه كان من كيد الأحتلال لأشعال الفتنة الطائفية كما فعلت وتفعل في بلدان أخرى مثل لبنان والسودان...الخ. ولكن والحمد لله الوضع آمن الآن في معظم محافظات العراق ولكن لا يصبح 100% الا بعد خروج الأحتلال بأذن الله تعالى...

مع التقدير​


----------



## سليمان السهو (14 مارس 2009)

بصراحة الفكرة رائعة وتحية تقدير للأستاذ سامر
وأحب أشكر الأساذ رزق و الأستاذ حسان على التواصل
وإن شاء الله ما ننحرم من خبرة أخوانا الكبار.... 
:56::56:


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (14 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وتمنياتي للأخ مصطفى ولجميع الأخوة دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (14 مارس 2009)

*14- **عرفنا عن المهندس **مصطفى**ساطع* *الحب الكبير للغير، وللعلاقات الاجتماعية الوطيدة**.. *
*حدثنا**قليلاً عن هذا الأمر في حياتك اليومية بشكل عام**.. *​


*نعم أنا أجتماعي جدا" وأحب مساعدة الغريب والقريب قدر المستطاع أذا أحسست أن لي المقدرة على مساعدته وأحب الأختلاط بالناس, فمثلا" يعجبني عندما أجلس في مكان ما أن أتعرف على كل من يجلس معي (في حال أن أرتحت اليه) وبخلافه تجدني رسميا" جدا" وأجامل ضمن الحدود الرسمية, وأحمد الله أن أعطاني فراسة لكي أفهم نوايا الشخص الذي أمامي بعد مدة وجيزة جدا". وبالنسبة لهذا المنتدى وجدت نفسي بعد مدة من أنتمائي له بأنني أتعرف على أشخاص رائعين بمعنى الكلمة دون أن يربطنا ببعض أي مصالح شخصية وكل واحد فيه يريد وجه الله في مشاركاته, وعليه أحببت أ ن يتم التعرف بيننا عن طريق أرفاق الصور الشخصية (علما" أنني ترددت كثيرا" في البداية قبل طرح الموضوع) ولكني لاحظت أقبالا" من معظم الأعضاء الكبارة والحمد أنه لاقى رضا الأغلبية.*​



*15- **المهندس **مصطفى**ساطع* *يملك حس الدعابة، وحب المقالب والقفشات**..*
*أ- ما السبب في**ذلك يا ترى؟؟ هل السبب الرئيسي عقدة من مقلب تم إيقاعك فيه*
*ب- ما هو أحلى**المقالب التي مرت معك، سواء أنا الفاعل، أم المفعول به*​


*هههههههههه والله ياأخي أبو الحلول أحرجتني بهذا السؤال, نعم أنا مرح بطبعي وأحب الدعابة ولكن ضمن حدود الأحترام وأن لايتم أي تجاوز للحدود المسموح بها, والسبب أنني لا أحب الروتين في حياتي وأحب التغيير دوما" منعا" للملل وألاحظ في بعض الأحيان أننا كمهندسين نتعب من ضغوط العمل أثناء العمل ونرجع الى البيت للراحة وعندما أفتح هذا الموقع ألاحظ أننا معظم الوقت ننتناقش في مشاكل فنية يصادفنا في حياتنا اليومية, وعليه لاحظت أننا يجب أن نطرح بين فترة وأخرى موضوع يختلف عن المواضيع الروتينية منعا" للملل ولكي نزيد روح الأخوة بيننا كطبقة مثقفة في المجتمع. بالنسبة للمقالب فهي كثيرة في حياتي سواء أنا الفاعل أو أنا المفعول به ولكن ليس في هذا العمر بل أيام الدراسة, فأذكر أننا عندما كنا في مراحل الدراسة الجامعية ندرس على شكل مجاميع, وفي أحد المرات ذهبت أنا وصديق لي الى الأقسام الداخلية لسكنة طلاب المحافظات للدراسة على شكل مجاميع مع الطلبة, وكان الجو حارا" والكهرباء منقطع وكانت الغرفة التي ندرس بها فيها فتحة في الجدار بأبعاد مكيف الهواء الصندوقي الشكل وبأرتفاع السرير ولم يحتوي هذه الفتحة على المكيف وأنما فقط مركب به القفص الحديدي, ومن شدة الحرارة كان أحد الزملاء يخرج كل جسمه من هذه الفتحة ويضع رأسه على السرير(ليبرد نفسه) ويحجب عنا دخول الهواء الى الغرفة بحجة أنه لايستطيع تحمل الحرارة وحاولنا معه مرارا" لأخراج جسمه من هذه الفتحة دون جدى, وكان يسكن في الطابق الذي فوقنا طلاب آخرين, فذهبت أنا وصديق لي الى الطابق العلوي وسكبنا عليه الماء لأخراج جسمه وبعدها أشتعلت المعارك بالماء في كل البناية بين الطلبة وكانت هذه الأيام نهاية ألامتحانات النهائية للمرحلة الرابعة.*


*واحب المفاجأت كثيرا", ودعوني أسرد واحدة منها.........ففي كل سنة أحتفل بعيد ميلاد زوجتي, ولكن في أحد السنين عندما صادف هذا اليوم , أتصلت بزوجتي وأخبرتها بأنني لا أستطيع أن أحتفل معها في عيد ميلادها هذه السنة لأن أمي مريضة ويجب أن نذهب لزيارتها بعد عودتي من العمل ووافقتني على ذلك وتاثرت هي كثيرا", وفي المساء صعدت زوجتي معي في السيارة (**Car**) ومعنا الأطفال لزيارة أمي وفي الطريق قلت لها أنا جائع ودعينا نذهب الى مطعم معين لتناول العشاء قبل الذهاب الى لزيارة أمي, وفعلا" نزلنا في مطعم أنا أخترته وأذا بها تتفاجأ بوجود أمي وجميع أفراد عائلتي وأقربائي ويفاجؤنها بعبارة (عيد ميلاد سعيد) (طبعا" أنا رتبت كل هذا الفيلم مسبقا" مع أمي وأقاربي لأجعله مفاجأة لزوجتي)..هههههههه*​


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (14 مارس 2009)

علي محمد يوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وتمنياتي للأخ مصطفى ولجميع الأخوة دوام الصحة والتوفيق


 
أشكرك ياأخي العزيز م.علي محمد يوسف على كلماتك اللطيفة وجزاك الله الف خير ياغالي :34:​


----------



## نور الجزائرية (14 مارس 2009)

*انك لتمثل الاسلام بعلمك و اخلاقك احسن تمثيل*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
اخوتي المهندسين اخواتي المهندسات اتقدم اولا بالإعتذار لكم على هذا الغياب عن الملتقى الذي كان سببه ضعف في النت .
ضاعت علي مناسبات كثيرة وددت المشاركة فيها بمواضيع قيمة مثل المولد النبوي الشريف و عيد المرأة العالمي ....كما فاتني لقاءا شيقا مع الاخ المهندس انس , و انني لاقف وقفة احترام و تقدير لتمثيله الراقي للعرب المسلمين عبر اقطار الغرب و ان دل هذا انما يدل على نبل اخلاقه و اصالة معدنه ...
ما شاء الله عليك اخي انس و انني استمتعت بما قدمته من مرفقات دمعت لها العين احيانا تأثرا لما شملته و رسمت البسمة احيانا اخرى لحلاوة ما كتبت و خفته .
اخي انس جازاك الله خيرا على ما تقدمه من تمثيل مشرف لنا جميعا و زادك الله علما و نوّر طريقك اليه .
و انني عبر هده المشاركة اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل الى صاحب فكرة استضافة هدا الياقوت من شبابنا المسلم .
و انني لأمدّ يدي الى كل اخ و اخت مسلمة عبر العالم يسعى الى تمثيل الاسلام احسن تمثيل بعلمه و اخلاقه التي منبعها هدا الدين الحنيف و الى هداية شبابنا الى الطريق المستقيم بالتي هي احسن فالدين المعاملة . 
اليك اخي انس و الى كل الغيورين على الاسلام الى كل الذين يسعون الى رفع كلمة الحق عاليا اهدي هدا الملف .


----------



## anass81 (14 مارس 2009)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> 
> و انني لأمدّ يدي الى كل اخ و اخت مسلمة عبر العالم يسعى الى تمثيل الاسلام احسن تمثيل بعلمه و اخلاقه التي منبعها هدا الدين الحنيف و الى هداية شبابنا الى الطريق المستقيم بالتي هي احسن فالدين المعاملة .
> اليك اخي انس و الى كل الغيورين على الاسلام الى كل الذين يسعون الى رفع كلمة الحق عاليا اهدي هدا الملف .



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكرك أختي الكريمة على العبارات التي شددت بها أزري وهذه الكلمات الطيبة التي لست أهلا لها
والشكر ثانية على هذه الهدية الجميلة

واعلمي أختي الكريمة أن الدعوة الى الله ليست قاصرة على المسلمين في بلاد الكفار , بل المسلمين في دولهم الاسلامية عندما يتقنون عملهم ويطبقون دينهم ويخالقون الناس بخلق حسن يكونون سببا لهداية من ابتعد من المسلمين عن دينهم واعادتهم الى الصراط المستقيم

أرجو من الله عز و جل أن يعيننا أن نكون سفراء خير لديننا وان لا يؤتى الاسلام من قبلنا 
والنبي الأكرم صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول" _أنت على ثغرة من ثغر الإسلام فلا يؤتين من قبلك_"

وفقنا الله وأياكم لما يحب ويرضى وختم لنا بخاتمة الحسنى أجمعين


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (15 مارس 2009)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> اليك اخي انس و الى كل الغيورين على الاسلام الى كل الذين يسعون الى رفع كلمة الحق عاليا اهدي هدا الملف .



الأخت الفاضلة / نور
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أعتقد أن الملف المرفق من إصدار برنامج power point اصدار 2007 ، ولم يفتح عندي لأنني لا أستخدم هذا الإصدار ، آمل إعادة تحميل هذا الملف بعد حفظه بإصدار 2003 إن أمكن حتى تعم الاستفادة.
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (15 مارس 2009)

م/مصطفى

السلام عليكم

ما هي البلاد التي تحب أن تزورها أو تقيم فيها سواء عربية أو غيرها - باستثناء العراق والسعودية -؟ ولماذا ؟


----------



## anass81 (15 مارس 2009)

مصطفى ساطع قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخي العزيز م.شريف....أشكر شعورك وأهتمامك بأوضاع بلدك الثاني العراق...نعم لقد مرً العراق بأهوال كثيرة بعد الأحتلال وخاصة الحرب الأهلية بين السنة والشيعة والتي شملت معظم مناطق بغداد وبعض المحافظات.. والكل يعلم بأنه كان من كيد الأحتلال لأشعال الفتنة الطائفية كما فعلت وتفعل في بلدان أخرى مثل لبنان والسودان...الخ. ولكن والحمد لله الوضع آمن الآن في معظم محافظات العراق ولكن لا يصبح 100% الا بعد خروج الأحتلال بأذن الله تعالى...
> 
> مع التقدير​



ان شاء الله يعود الامن والسلام الى بلدك والى جميع بلاد المسلمين

سؤالي يا أخي مصطفى :

ذكرت فيما سبق ان عملك الحالي هو في ضبط الجودة , هل من الممكن أن تعطينا تفاصيل أكثر عن هذا العمل و كيفية القيام به؟
وبرأيك ما هي الامور التي يجب أن يكون ملما بها من يقوم بهذا العمل؟
وما مقومات نجاح مهندس ضبط الجودة؟

بارك الله فيك


----------



## anass81 (15 مارس 2009)

شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> الأخت الفاضلة / نور
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أعتقد أن الملف المرفق من إصدار برنامج power point اصدار 2007 ، ولم يفتح عندي لأنني لا أستخدم هذا الإصدار ، آمل إعادة تحميل هذا الملف بعد حفظه بإصدار 2003 إن أمكن حتى تعم الاستفادة.
> وجزاك الله خيراً



تفضل أخي شريف , الملف بالمرفقات


----------



## اكرم تويج (15 مارس 2009)

خمسه ساعات في اليوم؟ فعلا مشكله


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (15 مارس 2009)

anass81 قال:


> ان شاء الله يعود الامن والسلام الى بلدك والى جميع بلاد المسلمين
> 
> سؤالي يا أخي مصطفى :
> 
> ...


 


*الأخ الغالي م. أنس المحترم بداي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 

*النظام الحالي في الشركات الخاصة يتفرع الى ال (**Quality Assurance Engineer**) والى ال (**Quality Eng. & Quality Manager Eng. & Contractor site eng.**) ويكون**Q.A. eng.** من طرف ربً العمل ووظيفته فقط ليضمن أن العمل يسير ضمن بنود العقد, المواصفات الفنية المطلوبة وضمن الجدول الزمني المقرر للمشروع وجميع هذه المهام المذكورة يقع ضمن مهام مهندس السيطرة النوعية (أي أن وظيفة ال **Q.A eng.** هو التأكد من أن مهندس ال **Q.C **فعًال في المشروع أثتاء فترة تنفيذ المشروع أم لا) ووظيفة ال **Q.C manager Engineer **هو أدارة عدة مشاريع في نفس الوقت ويجب أن يكون ملما" بكافة بنود العقود لكل مشروع ويقوم بتنظيم ال **Schedule Time for **each project **ويحدد نوعية المواد المراد أستخدامه في المشروع (على أن يستحصل موافقة ربً العمل مسبقا" بواسطة **Submittal Form 4025 **وتستطيع أيجاد هذا الفورم في ال **Google search**) ويتابع نوعية العمل المنجز وكافة الفحوصات المختبرية المطلوبة ,أستلام التقارير اليومية عن سير العمل من مهندس السيطرة النوعية المتواجد في الموقع يوميا" ويضمن سير العمل ضمن الجدول الزمني المحدد وأضافة الى ما تم ذكره فأنه يجب أن يحضركافة الأجتماعات التي تنعقد بين رًًب العمل والمقاول وأن يقوم بتنظيم ال **Q.C plane for each project before starting it** ويقدمه لرب العمل قبل المباشرة بالعمل وبعد فترة لاتزيد عن 15 يوم من توقيع العقد للمصادقة عليه من رًب العمل. وأن يضمن ان الكل يعمل كفريق عمل واحد لأ تمام المشروع ضمن سياقات العقد والخرائط. ويتابع ال **Q.C Manager **كافة الخرائط الأنشائية ويخاطب رًب العمل في حالة الحاجة الى حدوث تغيير في الخرائط أثناء التنفيذ لأسباب خاصة ويقوم في النهاية بمتابعة تهيئة كافة خرائط ال **AS Built Drawings**.*​ 

*و مقومات نجاح مهندس ضبط الجودة يجب أن يكون ذو خبرة جيدة وحسب هذا ال **System** لدينا يجب أن لا يقل خبرة ال **Q.C Manager Engineer **عن 10 سنوات وأن يكون دبلوماسيا" وهادئا" في موقع العمل أو عند حضوره الأجتماعات وأن يكون له قابية على الأقناع في الأتجاه العلمي والعملي الصحيح.*​ 

*ولتكون ملما" أكثر بهذا النظام يمكنك مشاهدة الملف المرفق وأذا رغبت في معلومات أكثر أستطيع أرفاق فايلات أكثر ولكن الحجم كبير تقريبا".*​ 

*مع التقدير*​


----------



## نور الجزائرية (15 مارس 2009)

*(...من تقرّب اليّ شبرا تقرّبت اليه ذراعا...)*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
شكرا لك اخي انس و انا معك في ضرورة العمل في بلاد المسلمين على نشر تعاليم هدا الدين الحنيف و دعوة شبابنا الى التمسك بها و تطبيقها و الابتعاد عما هو زائف و تالف في هده الحياة و ترك القشور التي تصلنا من الغرب و التي يسعى اهلها من خلالها الى الحاق الضرر بنا و بديننا ندعو الله ان يثبت اقدامنا في طريق الحق و يعيننا في كل اعمالنا الصالحات.
و لي ان الفت انتباهك اخي انس ان شبابنا العربي نظيف القلب بفطرته و التواصل معه و هدايته سهلة جدا ما علينا الا التقرب منهم و كسب قلوبهم بما يرضي الله اقول هدا الكلام بحكم تجربتي المهنية فكثير منهم يلتحق بالمعهد و هو تارك للصلاة و لا يعرف ما يحتويه مصحفنا الكريم من سور و لا ما تتحدث عنه كل سورة همه الوحيد شكله الخارجي و آخر الاغاني و اخر موديلات المحمول و التحدث في تفهات هده الايام و غيرها من الامور التي تسحبه نحو الارض و لا ترفعه باي شيء ...فأحاول ان احبب الاختصاص اليهم بالتحدث عن ظروف العمل و سعادة اتقانه و من ثم التوجيه و النصح بالتقرب الى الله و حبهم لبعضهم البعض فيتخرج الطالب مصليا حافظا للقرآن الكريم اذ بعد ثلاث اشهر تستطيع ان تلمح ذالك الترابط بين الطلبة و حسن السلوك و كأنهم يعرفون بعضهم من قبل رغم ان كل واحد منهم يأتي من مدينة قد تبعد بالف كم عن الاخرى .... الحمد لله على كل شيء .
اخي شريف مصطفى آسفة ان كان الملف لا يفتح عندك و اليك نسخة اخرى منه .
اخي ابو الحلول اشكرك على استضافتك لهده النجوم اللامعة في ملتقانا للمهندسين العرب:84:...لكن لي طلب عندك ان تترك لنا مجال التعرف عليهم اكثر و على انجازاتهم ....اقول اترك لنا وقت كافي للاستفسار عن بعض المشاريع لدى اهل الخبرة ممن نستمتع بلقائهم...
اخي علي محمد يوسف بارك الله فيك و اعانك على عملك و نفعنا من خبرتك ...لكن لا تظن ان استجوابك قد انتهى و نفذت منا:81:... انتظر بعض الاسئلة في مجال السدود .


----------



## م وائل حسنى (15 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اشهد للجميع بان هذا الموضوع فى قمة الروعة انا لم استطع استكمال الخبرات والمعلومات القيمه فى هذا الموضوع
رغم انى مهندس مدنى الا انى لم اشترك كثيرا فى ملتقى الهندسة المدنية رغم اصرار بعض الاخوة والاخوات للدخول فى الملتقى المدنى فسامحونى لعدم استجابتى للدعوة 
ولكن اشكر المهندس سامر لعرض هذا الموضوع
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نور الجزائرية (15 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
اخي علي محمد يوسف اقوم بزيارة احد السدود رفقة الطلبة وعلمت من المراقبين ان هناك مشكل يتمثل في نفاذية بتربة السد على بعد حوالي 22 متر من مركز السد ...اتساءل هل من حل للمشكل وكيف سيتم تنفيذ دالك اعرف ان استمرار هذه النفاذية سيسبب ظاهرة خطيرة تصيب بعض التجمعات المائية Le phénomène de “renard” حيث يبدأ الماء بالتسرب عبر حبيبات التربة الصغيرة و من ثم تزداد خطورته مع كبر حجم هذه الحبيبات نظرا لقوة الدفع المائي نفس الظاهرة الموضحة في الشكل لكن بمركز السد .http://www.symbhi.fr/uploads/Image/8b/WEB_CHEMIN_33501_1185368859.jpg
 و نشكرك مسبقا اخي علي محمد يوسف .
اخي شريف مصطفى اليك الملف و آسفة على التأخر في بعثه .


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (16 مارس 2009)

anass81 قال:


> تفضل أخي شريف , الملف بالمرفقات



جزاك الله خيرا م/ أنس



نور الجزائرية قال:


> ]اخي شريف مصطفى اليك الملف و آسفة على التأخر في بعثه .[/



جزاك الله خيرا م/ نور


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (16 مارس 2009)

شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> م/مصطفى
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> ما هي البلاد التي تحب أن تزورها أو تقيم فيها سواء عربية أو غيرها - باستثناء العراق والسعودية -؟ ولماذا ؟


 
الأمارات العربية ومصر...حيث لم يتسنى لي زيارتها الى الآن...هذا بالنسبة للبلدان العربية والعالمية أرغب بالذهاب الى سويسرا حيث أسمع أنها أجمل دول أوربا...والله أعلى وأعلم

مع التقدير​


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (16 مارس 2009)

ياأخوان ياخلق الله أسألوني قبل أن تفقدوني أسألو ولا تخجلوا من السؤال لأن بكرة مش حتلاقوني 
:83::72::9::81::5::57::58::78::86::73::73::73:​


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (16 مارس 2009)

اخى مهندس مصطفى لو طلب منك اجراء مقابلة وظيفية مع مهندس متقدم لشغل وظيفة مهندس ضبط جودة q.c لشركة مصنفة درجة اولى لمنشآت خرسانية , فما هى الاسئلة التى توجهها لهذا المهندس ؟ وما هى المطلوب اتقانه ليكون الشخص مهندس ضبط جودة فى شركات المنشآت الخرسانية ؟؟ وايضا ما المطلوب اتقانه لمهندسى الجودة فى شركات الطرق؟ وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (17 مارس 2009)

الشغل تمام وياريت المزيد
المجهود جميل جدا


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (17 مارس 2009)

نشكركم على حسن تعاونكم معنا
ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## Abo Fares (1 أبريل 2009)

وين الأخ مصطفى؟؟؟؟ 

شايف الضيف ترك اللقاء، وهرب :68: الشباب عم يسألوك يا معلم، وعم يستنوا الجواب  

سؤالي الأخير أنا  لم نسمع أي كلمة تتحدث بها عن أسرتك  ، حبذا لو تتحدث بإيجاز، هل يا ترى ورثت أولادك هرمونات الناحية الاجتماعية الزائدة التي تحملها أنت؟؟ :67:

تقبل تحيــــــاتي 
​


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (5 أبريل 2009)

ياسر عبدالله محمد قال:


> اخى مهندس مصطفى لو طلب منك اجراء مقابلة وظيفية مع مهندس متقدم لشغل وظيفة مهندس ضبط جودة q.c لشركة مصنفة درجة اولى لمنشآت خرسانية , فما هى الاسئلة التى توجهها لهذا المهندس ؟ وما هى المطلوب اتقانه ليكون الشخص مهندس ضبط جودة فى شركات المنشآت الخرسانية ؟؟ وايضا ما المطلوب اتقانه لمهندسى الجودة فى شركات الطرق؟ وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


 
أخي الغالي ياسر:
في المشاركة رقم 651 أجبت على معظم الأسئلة الخاصة بك تقريبا" وأشكر مرورك....وبأختصار مهندس ضبط الجودة المتقدم للوظيفة يجب أن لايقل خبرته العملية عن 10 سنوات على أقل تقدير وأن يكون مهيىء علميا" وعمليا" في مجال المشروع المراد العمل فيه....أي أن يكون قادرا" على متابعة جميع فقرات المشروع أثناء التنفيذ وأن يضمن تنفيذه بالمواصفات القياسية الهندسية المطلوبة وضمن بنود العقد المبرم مسبقا" والجدول الزمني المحدد.....ولا يستطيع المقاول أو مهندس المقاول تنفيذ أية فقرة أو تجهيز أية مادة من دون موافقة مهندس الجودة (ٍSite Q.C Engineer) وعليه يجب أن يكون الأخير متواجدا" دوما" في موقع العمل وأن يكون ذو خبرة جيدة وجريء بأتخاذ القرارت السريعة والعلمية .

مع التقدير وآسف على تأخري للأجابة على هذا السؤال لأنشغالي الكثير في الفترة الماضية بالعمل وأمور أخرى.

أخوكم مصطفى


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (5 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> وين الأخ مصطفى؟؟؟؟ ​
> 
> شايف الضيف ترك اللقاء، وهرب :68: الشباب عم يسألوك يا معلم، وعم يستنوا الجواب  ​
> سؤالي الأخير أنا  لم نسمع أي كلمة تتحدث بها عن أسرتك  ، حبذا لو تتحدث بإيجاز، هل يا ترى ورثت أولادك هرمونات الناحية الاجتماعية الزائدة التي تحملها أنت؟؟ :67:​
> تقبل تحيــــــاتي ​


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الغالي أستاذ محمد ....بداية لك مني خالص التعازي لوفاة عمك وأدعوا الله أن يسكنه فسيح جناته 

لأ أعرف لماذ أضحك كثيرا" عندما أشاهد تعليقاتك الراقية وخاصة الهورمونات الوراثية الخاصة بالعلاقات الأجتماعية هههههههههه. وآسف لتأخري عليكم في الفترة الماضية لظر وف عمل خاصة بي.

بالنسبة لأسرتي..أنا متزوج من سنة 2002 :55: ولي ولد وبنت (محمد و تارا)  وزوجتي صيدلانية والحمد لله أنها تتفهم ظروف عملي وخاصة عند ذهابي للعمل صباحا" ورجوعي الى البيت وأكمال الأعمال الأخرى على النت مع الشركة....أي في بعض الأحيان ليس هناك وقت محدد للعمل وأنما العمل يحدد علينا كم نحتاج من الوقت لأتمام الأمور المهمة ...
أشكر مرورك ياغالي...وبالنسبة للهورمونات الأجتماعية الوراثية ...... فأبني محمد 6 سنوات, وعند زيارة الأقارب أو صديق يقوم بجمع الأطفال كافة وقيادتهم للمباشرة بألامور التخريبية الخاصة بالأطفال.

آسف مرة ثانية على غيابي عليكم​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 أبريل 2009)

اعانك الله يا اخ مصطفي وبارك لك في اولادك ويسر لك امرك ان شاء الله


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (5 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اعانك الله يا اخ مصطفي وبارك لك في اولادك ويسر لك امرك ان شاء الله


 
أشكر لطفك ودعائك ياأخي العزيز م.محي :34:​


----------



## anass81 (5 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي مصطفى

شوية اسئلة لو سمحت:

1-ما هي الامور التي تغيرت برأيك في مجال الهندسة المدنية منذ تخرجك من الجامعة وحتى الوقت الحاضر ,وهل ترى هذا التغير نحو الافضل؟

2- من هم الاساتذة الذي كان لهم فضل كبير عليك وتركوا اثرا في حياتك؟

3-هل ترى انه من الصعوبة لمن دخل معترك العمل ان يعود الى الدراسة الجامعية والمتابعة في الدراسات العليا؟

4-بما ان لديك زهرتين جميلتين ,حفظهما الله من كل سوء,ما هي برأيك الطريقة المثلى في تربية الاولاد؟

5-سؤال جوابه اختياري, كيف اخترت زوجتك؟؟؟:81:

6-ما هو هدفك في الحياة الذي لم تحققه حتى الان , ولماذا؟ وما هو الهدف الاكبر لديك؟

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Abo Fares (5 أبريل 2009)

مصطفى ساطع قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> أخي الغالي أستاذ محمد ....بداية لك مني خالص التعازي لوفاة عمك وأدعوا الله أن يسكنه فسيح جناته
> ...





وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله بركاته.. 

بارك الله فيك وبزوجتك وأولادك  ، وانشالله بتفرح فيهم.. نعم أستطيع تخيل ابنك محمد تماماً (الله يخليلك ياه) :7:

تقبل تحيـــــــــاتي..​


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (5 أبريل 2009)

*[**quote=anass81;1043503**]السلام عليكم اخي مصطفى*​ 
*شوية اسئلة لو سمحت:*​ 
*1-ما هي الامور التي تغيرت برأيك في مجال الهندسة المدنية منذ تخرجك من الجامعة وحتى الوقت الحاضر ,وهل ترى هذا التغير نحو الافضل؟*​ 
*حسب رأي الشخصي أن الأساس العلمي الذي يستند عليه العلم الهندسي هو نفسه والذي يتطور هو التكنلوجيا والبرامجيات الهندسية الذي يساعد المهندس في كسب الوقت للوصول الى مايريد ومع الأسف لم يحالف الحظ جيلنا أثناء الدراسة الجامعية لدراسة هذه البرامج .والتطور السريع الذي نشاهده الآن.......أنا شخصيا" أؤيد هذا التطور وأحاول متابعته بأستمرار ومن خلال النت وهذا المنتدى الغني عن التعريف*​ 
*2- من هم الاساتذة الذي كان لهم فضل كبير عليك وتركوا اثرا في حياتك؟ *​ 

*الأستاذ الفاضل (جليل) مدرًس مادة الرياضيات في الصف الأول المتوسط (أي الصف الأول بعد الدراسة الأبتدائية) في سنة 1983\ 1984 (كان عمري 12-13 سنة). حيث كنت أكره الواجب البيتي والخاص بمادة الرياضيات, وكنت أنقل الواجب البيتي من أحد الطلاب أثناء وقت الأستراحة بين محاضرة وأخرى لتلافي عقوبة الضرب بالعصا من قبل المدرًس للطالب المهمل. وفي أحد المرات لم يتسنى لي نقل الواجب البيتي وعند سؤال المدرس لي عن الواجب البيتي.. بدأت بخلق الأعذار بأنني كنت مريضا" ولكني قبل أن أكمل كلامي وأذا به يصفعني في وجهي ويضربني بالعصا. وبعده قمت بالقيام بأنهاء الواجب البيتي الخاص بمادة الرياضيات قبل كل شيء وماجعلني أحب هذه المادة جدا" وأحببت كلية الهندسة من جراء هذه العقوبة. وأثناء دراستي الجامعية شاهدت هذا المدرًس على سبيل الصدفة في أحد الشوارع, وأذا بي أنزل من سيارتي واوقفه بالشارع لأقبل يده على ما قدمه لي من خدمة ,لم أكن أقيمه الأ وأنا على كراسي الجامعة في كلية الهندسة ولم يتذكرني ولكني عرفته بنفسي وقلت له أن الفضل يعود اليك لحبي لمادة الرياضيات. (جزاه الله خيرا") *​ 
*3-هل ترى انه من الصعوبة لمن دخل معترك العمل ان يعود الى الدراسة الجامعية والمتابعة في الدراسات العليا؟ *​ 

*أكيد بزيادة مسؤوليات الشخص وخاصة الزوجة والأطفال وظروف العمل تزداد الصعوبات. ولكن هذا لايمنع المحاولة. لأن رسولنا الكريم (ص) قال أطلبوا العلم من المهد الى اللحد*​ 
*4-بما ان لديك زهرتين جميلتين ,حفظهما الله من كل سوء,ما هي برأيك الطريقة المثلى في تربية الاولاد؟*​ 
*أنا أرفض اسلوب الضرب والصياح في وجه الأولاد .... وهناك أعتقاد خاطيء يضنه الكثيرين بأن الطفل لايفهم وهذا أعتقاد خاطيء...لأن الطفل له كيان كامل ويعرف ويفهم كل مايدور حوله. فمثلا" عندما أطلب من الطفل أن لا يتصرف تصرفا" مرفوضا" من قبلنا.أقوم بمراقبته وأذا خالف التوجهيات الموجهة من قبلي أو والدته أقوم بمعاقبته بالكلام فقط وأمنع عنه التقرب من الأشياء الذي يحبه (وأنسى العاطفة الابوية في ذلك الوقت), فمثلا" هو يحب اللعب على الألعاب الموجودة في الحاسوب... فأنني أمنع عنه اللعب لفترة الى أن يحس بأن الخطأ ولا يقوم بتكراره. وبالنسبة للصراحة في الكلام فأحاول أنا والأم جاهدين بقول الصراحة وأن لا يخفوا أي شيء أو يكذبوا في القول ولا أحسسه بالخوف أبدأ" حتى لو قام بكسر أثمن شي في البيت أو أي شيء آخر غير مقبول وأنما أحاول أن يكونوا صريحين ويعرفوا بان قول الصراحة سوف يتبعه نصيحة بالكلام لتلافي ماحدث مرة ثانية. وأحاول دائما" أن أساند الأم ولا أحاول أن أجعل الأطفال يجدوا منفذا" آخر عندي لتلافي عقوبة الأم مهما كان السبب.... الخ من الامور التربوية الأخرى.*​ 
*5-سؤال جوابه اختياري, كيف اخترت زوجتك؟؟؟*​ 
*والله عن طريق الأهل (ألأم وخالاتي )حيث لم أعرفها سابقا"( أي على الطريقة التقليدية) والحمد لله كثيرا" *​ 
*6-ما هو هدفك في الحياة الذي لم تحققه حتى الان , ولماذا؟ وما هو الهدف الاكبر لديك؟*​ 
*جزاك الله خيرا*​ 
*أكمال الدراسات العليا (الماجستير وأن شاء الله الدكتورا بأذن الله تعالى). لم يتسنى لي الظروف الملائمة لأكمال الدراسة.*​ 
*الهدف الأكبر ان أقوم بتربية أطفالي بأحسن وجه وأعانني الله مع أمهم لأكمال هذه الرسالة الصعبة وخاصة في ظروف الحياة الحالية الصعبة والمغريات الكثيرة.*​ 

*ولك مني خالص التحية والأحترام*​


----------



## anass81 (5 أبريل 2009)

اول شي ,بارك الله لك باولادك وجعلهم قرة عين لك

وتاني شي, سبحان الله , كثير من الناس سوف يكرهون الرياضيات بسبب هذا الاستاذ ,ولكن ما حصل معك كان العكس , وهذا دليل انك مثابر في حياتك 

نتابع في الاسئلة

1-ما الذي برأيك يختلف بين الجيل القديم والحديث من المهندسين؟

2-هل ترى ان اخلاقية المهنة قد تغيرت؟ وما هي الاسباب؟

3-هل سبق وان تعرضت لموقف محرج في عملك , كأن تضطر لدفع رشوة لموظف رغما عنك؟ وما هي الطريقة التي يمكن ان نستأصل بها هذا الفساد؟

4-ما هو مقياس النجاح في الحياة برأيك؟

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Abo Fares (5 أبريل 2009)

هههههههه والله وقعتك كبيرة م. مصطفى مع أنس ههههه

الله يكون بعونك.. بس لقاء جميل فعلاً..

تقبلوا جميعاً تحيـــــاتي..


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (5 أبريل 2009)

*اول شي ,بارك الله لك باولادك وجعلهم قرة عين لك*

* سبحان الله , كثير من الناس سوف يكرهون الرياضيات بسبب هذا الاستاذ ,ولكن ما**حصل معك كان العكس , وهذا دليل انك مثابر في حياتك*​


*أخي العزيز م.أنس....كلامك صحيح ...ولكني لم أجهد نفسي قبل عقوبة الأستاذ في هذه المادة... ولكن بعد العقوبة قمت بتحضير كافة الواجبات البيتية الخاصة بمادة الرياضيات بنفسي ولا حظت نفسي في ذلك الوقت أن دماغي يبدع في هذه المادة وأنني أتمتع كثيرا" عند حل المسائل الرياضية.*

*نتابع في **الاسئلة*​ 
*1-**ما الذي برأيك يختلف بين الجيل القديم والحديث من **المهندسين؟*​


*بالمناسبة ياأخ أنس أنا من مواليد 11\11\1971, أي لم أكمل ال 38 سنة, وأعتقد بأني واقع في الوسط بين الجيلين :5:...ورأي الشخصي بين الجيلين,هو أن الجيل القديم (ليس الكل ولكن معظمهم) يرفض التعامل مع التكنلوجيا الحديثة ويحاول البعض ممن يشغلون مناصب أدارية هندسية مثلا"(ليس الكل ,بل البعض منهم..... لو خليت قلبت) أن يحطم الجيل الجديد الذي يحمل معه العلم الجامعي وملم بالبرامجيات الهندسية عن طريق تحجيم مهمامه أو بطرق أخرى (أعتقد أنك والكثيرين فاهم كلامي).*​

*وبالنسبة للجيل الحديث.... أقول لهم أن يحاولو تدعيم العلم الجديد بالخبرة العملية والتي لا تأتي عن طريق الجلوس وراء المكتب وأنما في الموقع تحت حرارة الشمس وحالوا التقرب من الاساتذة الكبار للأستفادة من خبرتهم العملية قدر المستطاع**.*

*2-**هل ترى ان اخلاقية المهنة قد تغيرت؟ وما هي **الاسباب؟*​


*مع الأسف نعم!!.... سابقا" كان المهندس يحترم زميله المهندس ولا يخذله... أما الآن ألاحظ أن المهندس يحاول الأيقاع بزميله لكي يأخذ مكانه بكافة السبل (طبعا" ليس الكل)والسبب يأتي بسبب الظروف المعيشية الصعبة وزيادة مقاييس المنافسة للحصول على عمل يستطيع الشخص أن يبني مستقبله, وينسون أن الله هو الرزاق الكبير وليس العبد!!!*​

*وبالمناسبة هذا الموضوع يحتاج لنقاش طويل وعريض*

*3-**هل سبق وان تعرضت لموقف محرج في عملك , كأن تضطر لدفع رشوة لموظف **رغما عنك؟ وما هي الطريقة التي يمكن ان نستأصل بها هذا الفساد؟*​


*لا والحمد **لله ....وأنا (وأشهد الله على ماأقول) لم أحاول يوما" أن أرشي أحدا" أو أرتشي من أحد على حساب العلم أو المواصفات الفنية وأكره هذا الشيء بتاتا"....ولا نستطيع أن نغير هذا الشيء ما دامت بعض النفوس مريضة وأن الله لا يغير مابقوم حتى يغير ما بأنفسهم.*

*4-**ما هو**مقياس النجاح في الحياة برأيك؟*​


*سؤال جميل...مقاييس النجاح يختلف من شخص لآخر...أنا في تقديري عندما يحصل المرىء على زوجة صالحة ويستطيع تربية أطفاله بأحسن تربية ليخدموا المجتمع في المستقبل فقد نجح في حياته, وعندما يتفوق الشخص في مجال علمه وعمله وأستطاع أن يبدع بها, فقد نجح, واهم من كل ماذكرت (والله بدون مبالغة) لو أستطاع الشخص أن يرضي والديه وأن ينال رضاهم,فقد نجح وفاز فوزا" كبيرا.*

*وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (5 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> هههههههه والله وقعتك كبيرة م. مصطفى مع أنس ههههه
> 
> الله يكون بعونك.. بس لقاء جميل فعلاً..
> 
> تقبلوا جميعاً تحيـــــاتي..


 
لا ياغالي...هههههههه أنا فرحان وسعيد بالماقشة وحاضر لاي شيء..بس بشوية علية
.:5::15::79:

مع التقدير ​


----------



## eng.atheer (5 أبريل 2009)

موضوع شيق وتساولات جميلة واجابات اجمل


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (5 أبريل 2009)

*أصعب موقف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

أصعب موقف مر به المهندس مصطفى ساطع كمهندس كان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وكإنسان بشكل عام كان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## هادي المهندس (5 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 



اولا احب ان ارحب باخي مصطفى ساطع بلقائه الشيق واقول له بالتوفيق يارب انشاء الله ...........

سؤالي ........ ما هو مستوى العمران في شمال العراق وبدقه اكثر ما هي الدقه في التنفيذ من الناحيه العمرانيه الانشائيه والسيطره النوعيه وكذلك اختيار المواد هل الاعتماد على رخص المواد ام على الجوده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


وبالتوفيق انشاء الله
مع تحياتي


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (5 أبريل 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
أخي العزيز م.هادي... أشكر مرورك ومشاركتك .....ياأخي العزيز...المشاريع العمرانية الآن في المنطقة الشمالية في العراق كثيرة والحمد لله والمهندس المدني بصورة خاصة مرغوب به جدا". بالنسبة للدقة في العمل جيد جدا" والضغط الهندسي للأشراف عالي جدا" بحيث لا يعطي فرصة للمقاول بالتلاعب أو محاولة الغش (ألافي حالات نادرة ويعتمد هذا الشيء على مستوى الأشراف وخبرة المهندس المشرف ولا أعتقد أن هناك مكان يخلو من هذا الفساد).
بالنسبة للمواد (أنا أتكلم عن المشاريع التي تحت أشرافي) فيتم أختياره حسب الجودة وبغض النظر عن السعر (لأن شروط العقود المبرومة مسبقا" يشرط على المقاول هذا الشيء).

ولك مني خالص التحية والأحترام


----------



## anass81 (11 أبريل 2009)

مصطفى ساطع قال:


> *نتابع في **الاسئلة*​
> *1-**ما الذي برأيك يختلف بين الجيل القديم والحديث من **المهندسين؟*​
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم اخي العزيز مصطفى 

اول شي , سبحان الله , بينك وبينك 10 سنين و 6 ايام , لان تولدي هو 17-11-1981:77::75:

وتاني شغلة , صدقت , في ان مقياس النجاح في الحياة هو رضى الله وثم الوالدين وثم تربية الاولاد تربية صالحة

وتالت شي, احكيلنا شوي عن اخلاق المهنة يللي تغيرت , وشو السبب؟؟؟

وقبل كل شي , في سؤال لاخي ابراهيم اسامة لسا ما جاوبت عليه:87:

منتظرين اجاباتك

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إسلام علي (11 أبريل 2009)

أنا سؤالي ,,, أخي العزيز م مصطفى 
أنت لك 38 سنة ,,,لكن لماذا تبدو من كلامك أصغر ,,, ؟
شكلك عملتها وتزوجت الثانية  
هبلغ عنك هههههههههههه
سعدت بمعرفتك عن قرب م مصطفى وبارك الله في زوجتك و أولادك


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (11 أبريل 2009)

bishr قال:


> أنا سؤالي ,,, أخي العزيز م مصطفى
> أنت لك 38 سنة ,,,لكن لماذا تبدو من كلامك أصغر ,,, ؟
> شكلك عملتها وتزوجت الثانية
> هبلغ عنك هههههههههههه
> سعدت بمعرفتك عن قرب م مصطفى وبارك الله في زوجتك و أولادك


 
أخي الغالي م.بشر.....السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولا" أرجو التوضيح...يعني كيف أبدو أصغر؟:80:
بالنسبة لي أنا مرح بطبيعتي وتجدني أتعامل مع الطفل كطفل ومع الشباب مثلهم ومع الشياخ (أمثالي) مثل عمرهم ...وأذا كان لديك قصد آخرأرجو التوضيح!!!:5:
بالنسبة للزوجة الثانية ههههههههههههه لا أعتقد لان جهاز المخابرات الخاصة بحكومتي في البيت قوية وماأعتقد. 
,اشكر دعاءك لي وأن شاء الله يوم نفرح بيك عند دخولك قفص الزوجية :3:

مع التقدير


----------



## إسلام علي (11 أبريل 2009)

نعم ,,, قصدت أنك تتعامل بطريقة الشباب 
وسمع الله دعائكم ))


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (11 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي العزيز مصطفى
> 
> اول شي , سبحان الله , بينك وبينك 10 سنين و 6 ايام , لان تولدي هو 17-11-1981:77::75:
> 
> ...


 
أخي الغالي م.أنس آسف على التأخير للرد عليك لأنشغالي الكثير... وحاليا" أنا في عمان لحضور أجتماعات خاصة في العمل (لأنه لدينا مقر آخر للشركة في عمان) وبالنسبة لسؤالك...فأرجو أن تعذرني للأجابة عليها لأننا سنخوض في نقاشات طول وعرض ولا أعتقد أنه يغير الواقع (الحياة تسير نحو الرأسمالية ونظام العولمة... والمنافسة لأيجاد فرص العمل أصبح كبير...............الخ ن المور الأخرى).

آسف ياغالي


----------



## هادي المهندس (11 أبريل 2009)

*مداخله بسيطه................*

السلام عليكم 

اتمنى ان يكون الجميع بخير احب ان اوضح بعض الشئ الى اخوتي وزملائي في المهنه وخاصه الاخ انس والاخ مصطفى بالنسبه الى اخلاقيه المهنه هي ثابته لا تتغير بسبب ان لكل مهنه مهما كان مستواها العلمي والعملي اخلاقيات ثابته وتعتبر دستور لحياة المهنه ولمهنه الحياه لكل شخص لذا هذه الامور من المسلمات الثابته التي توثر ولا تتأثر مهما تغيرت الحياه لكن الذي يتغير هم مزاولون المهنه وبداوا يضعون قوانين لهم تخدم طرف واحد وكما نعلم كل مايخدم طرف واحد فهو فقاعه يمكن بسهوله زوالها لذا كل هذا يرتبط باخلاقيات الفرد المرتبط بالمهنه اذا ما مطلوب هو التركيز دائما على اخلاقيات الفرد هي التي تتحكم بكل شئ مهما كان صغير او كبير لناخذ مثال ( الطبيب ) هناك من يقف ضد اخيه الطبيب الاخر كي يكون هو وبس كي ياخذ اكثر قدر ممكن من المرضى . ( المهندس ) نفس الاسلوب وحتى بعض المستويات من طلاب العلوم الدينيه اذا يجب ان نقوم ما امرنا به الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم وهو الاخلاق التي لا مناص منها يجب ان نقومها باهنلنا باولادنا باخواننا باصدقائنا قبل كل شئ لانها هي مقدمه الحصول على العلوم الدينيه والدنيويه الخدميه لذا اقول نحن صانعي الحياه والظروف واخلاقيات المهنه بايدينا فقط والله المعين والموفق والمعطي ..... والحمد لله .


واسف للاطاله ...................

مع تحياتي


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (11 أبريل 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اتمنى ان يكون الجميع بخير احب ان اوضح بعض الشئ الى اخوتي وزملائي في المهنه وخاصه الاخ انس والاخ مصطفى بالنسبه الى اخلاقيه المنه هي ثابته لا تتغير بسبب ان لكل مهنه مهما كان مستواها العلمي والعملي اخلاقيات ثابته وتعتبر دستور لحياة المهنه ولمهنه الحياه لكل شخص لذا هذه الامور من المسلمات الثابته التي توثر ولا تتأثر مهما تغيرت الحياه لكن الذي يتغير هم مزاولون المهنه وبداوا يضعون قوانين لهم تخدم طرف واحد وكما نعلم كل مايخدم طرف واحد فهو فقاعه يمكن بسهوله زوالها لذا كل هذا يرتبط باخلاقيات الفرد المرتبط بالمهنه اذا ما مطلوب هو التركيز دائما على اخلاقيات الفرد هي التي تتحكم بكل شئ مهما كان صغير او كبير لناخذ مثال ( الطبيب ) هناك من يقف ضد اخيه الطبيب الاخر كي يكون هو وبس كي ياخذ اكثر قدر ممكن من المرضى . ( المهندس ) نفس الاسلوب وحتى بعض المستويات من طلاب العلوم الدينيه اذا يجب ان نقوم ما امرنا به الرسول محمد صل الله عليه واله وسلم وهو الاخلاق التي لا مناص منها يجب ان نقومها باهنلنا باولادنا باخواننا باصدقائنا قبل كل شئ لانها هي مقدمه الحصول على العلوم الدينيه والدنيويه الخدميه لذا اقول نحن صانعي الحياه والظروف واخلاقيات المهنه بايدينا فقط والله المعين والموفق والمعطي ..... والحمد لله .
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الكلمات الطيبة استاذنا هادي


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (11 أبريل 2009)

*يسر الله لك الأمر مهندسنا الغالي*



مصطفى ساطع قال:


> أخي الغالي م.أنس آسف على التأخير للرد عليك لأنشغالي الكثير... وحاليا" أنا في عمان لحضور أجتماعات خاصة في العمل (لأنه لدينا مقر آخر للشركة في عمان) وبالنسبة لسؤالك...فأرجو أن تعذرني للأجابة عليها لأننا سنخوض في نقاشات طول وعرض ولا أعتقد أنه يغير الواقع (الحياة تسير نحو الرأسمالية ونظام العولمة... والمنافسة لأيجاد فرص العمل أصبح كبير...............الخ ن المور الأخرى).
> 
> آسف ياغالي



بارك الله فيك ويسر لك الأمر
كانت مجرد أسأله للتقرب أكثر من حضرتك
واحيانا تخفف هذه الحوارات


----------



## anass81 (12 أبريل 2009)

مصطفى ساطع قال:


> أخي الغالي م.أنس آسف على التأخير للرد عليك لأنشغالي الكثير... وحاليا" أنا في عمان لحضور أجتماعات خاصة في العمل (لأنه لدينا مقر آخر للشركة في عمان) وبالنسبة لسؤالك...فأرجو أن تعذرني للأجابة عليها لأننا سنخوض في نقاشات طول وعرض ولا أعتقد أنه يغير الواقع (الحياة تسير نحو الرأسمالية ونظام العولمة... والمنافسة لأيجاد فرص العمل أصبح كبير...............الخ ن المور الأخرى).
> 
> آسف ياغالي



بارك الله فيك اخي مصطفى اقدر ظروف عملك وانشغالك

وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## نور الجزائرية (12 أبريل 2009)

*العراق تاريخ و حضارة*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
ما شاء الله عليك اخي مصطفى مشوارك الهندسي رائع و نظرتك للحياة المهنية اروع بارك الله فيك و حفظك لعائلتك.
و اعانك على تحمل مشاق هده الحياة وسط كل الظروف التي يمر بها عراقنا الحبيب .
الاخوة المهندسين لم يتركوا لنا مجالا للسؤال شكرا لهم لكن لي سؤالا واحدا اتمنى ان اجد جوابه عندك.

اخي مصطفي الكل يعلم ان العراق يزخر بتاريخ حضارة معمارية قديمة جدا هل صادفت خلال مشوارك المهني بعض الوثائق الهندسية تعود للعصورالقديمة من خرائط او مخططات او حتى تقارير قد تحتفظ بها بعض الدوائر الحكومية ؟. و ان وجدت هل ممكن ان نطلع عليها ؟
مرة اخرى بارك الله فيك اخي .


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (12 أبريل 2009)

الحقيقة انا اول مرة اضيف تعليق فى هذا الموضوع بالذات حيث انى كلما حاولت ان اضيف اى تعليق انظر لنفسى وانظر الى هؤلاء العمالقة الذين يحدثنا كل واحد منهم عن تاريخ زاخر عامر بالمشاريع الذى ادعو الله ان يجعل كل عمل منهم فى ميزان حسناتهم وان يكون عملهم خالص لوجة الكريم..
ولكنى حقيقة لم اعد اتمالك نفسى لابداء شكرى وتقدير وحبى الى كل هؤلاء الجمع من اساتذتنا الافاضل


احبكم فى الله وارجوا منه سبحانة ان يجمعنى واياكم فى ظل عرشة يوم لا ظل الا ظل عرشة........امين

ولا احب ان اطيل على حضراتكم........احبكم فى الله


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (12 أبريل 2009)

*مين الإنسان المحترم ده*



الفقير لله طارق قال:


> الحقيقة انا اول مرة اضيف تعليق فى هذا الموضوع بالذات حيث انى كلما حاولت ان اضيف اى تعليق انظر لنفسى وانظر الى هؤلاء العمالقة الذين يحدثنا كل واحد منهم عن تاريخ زاخر عامر بالمشاريع الذى ادعو الله ان يجعل كل عمل منهم فى ميزان حسناتهم وان يكون عملهم خالص لوجة الكريم..
> ولكنى حقيقة لم اعد اتمالك نفسى لابداء شكرى وتقدير وحبى الى كل هؤلاء الجمع من اساتذتنا الافاضل
> 
> 
> ...



تبارك الله
ربنا يزيدك علم وحسن خلق وتواضع


----------



## anass81 (13 أبريل 2009)

الفقير لله طارق قال:


> الحقيقة انا اول مرة اضيف تعليق فى هذا الموضوع بالذات حيث انى كلما حاولت ان اضيف اى تعليق انظر لنفسى وانظر الى هؤلاء العمالقة الذين يحدثنا كل واحد منهم عن تاريخ زاخر عامر بالمشاريع الذى ادعو الله ان يجعل كل عمل منهم فى ميزان حسناتهم وان يكون عملهم خالص لوجة الكريم..
> ولكنى حقيقة لم اعد اتمالك نفسى لابداء شكرى وتقدير وحبى الى كل هؤلاء الجمع من اساتذتنا الافاضل
> 
> 
> ...



امين 

أحبك الله الذي أحببتنا فيه


----------



## mohy_y2003 (13 أبريل 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اتمنى ان يكون الجميع بخير احب ان اوضح بعض الشئ الى اخوتي وزملائي في المهنه وخاصه الاخ انس والاخ مصطفى بالنسبه الى اخلاقيه المنه هي ثابته لا تتغير بسبب ان لكل مهنه مهما كان مستواها العلمي والعملي اخلاقيات ثابته وتعتبر دستور لحياة المهنه ولمهنه الحياه لكل شخص لذا هذه الامور من المسلمات الثابته التي توثر ولا تتأثر مهما تغيرت الحياه لكن الذي يتغير هم مزاولون المهنه وبداوا يضعون قوانين لهم تخدم طرف واحد وكما نعلم كل مايخدم طرف واحد فهو فقاعه يمكن بسهوله زوالها لذا كل هذا يرتبط باخلاقيات الفرد المرتبط بالمهنه اذا ما مطلوب هو التركيز دائما على اخلاقيات الفرد هي التي تتحكم بكل شئ مهما كان صغير او كبير لناخذ مثال ( الطبيب ) هناك من يقف ضد اخيه الطبيب الاخر كي يكون هو وبس كي ياخذ اكثر قدر ممكن من المرضى . ( المهندس ) نفس الاسلوب وحتى بعض المستويات من طلاب العلوم الدينيه اذا يجب ان نقوم ما امرنا به الرسول محمد صل الله عليه واله وسلم وهو الاخلاق التي لا مناص منها يجب ان نقومها باهنلنا باولادنا باخواننا باصدقائنا قبل كل شئ لانها هي مقدمه الحصول على العلوم الدينيه والدنيويه الخدميه لذا اقول نحن صانعي الحياه والظروف واخلاقيات المهنه بايدينا فقط والله المعين والموفق والمعطي ..... والحمد لله .
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اتفق معك تماما يا اخ هادي - وهي دي اللي بنسميها الصراعات الشخصيه - ان كل واحد بيكون هدفه مصلحته الشخصيه ولا يلتفت الي المصلحه العامه وهي دي آفة العرب والمسلمين هذه الايام 

وللاسف معظم الناس بيهتموا بشعائر العبادات فقط ( كالفرائض مثل الصلاه والصوم والحج والزكاه ) ولا يهتموا بالمعاملات - في حين ان كل الفرائض تهدف الي التقرب الي الله عز وجل حتي يراقب الانسان ربه في المعامله مع الاخرين وعدم التعدي علي حقوقهم - وكل الكبائر هي تعدي علي حقوق الناس - ( عقوق الوالدين - الغيبه والنميمه - قول الزور - الزني - قتل النفس التي حرم الله الا بالحق - ,,,,,, الخ ) 

يعني الانسان لو لم يراعي الله في تعاملاته مع الناس فلن يستفيد شيئا من شعائر عباداته وهذا بنص حديث سيدنا رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم عندما قال (اتدرون من المفلس قالوا المفلس فينا من لادرهم له ولا دينار - قال صلي الله عليه وسلم لا المفلس من امتي ياتي يوم القيامة بصلاة وصوم وزكاة وحج وياتي وقد قذف هذا وسب هذا واكل مال هذا وسفك دم هذا - فياخذ هذا من حسناته وهذا من حسناته فان فنيت حسناته طرح عليه من سيئاتهم ثم طرح في النار ) صدق رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم 

يعني لابد وان ينتصر الانسان للحق - بغض النظر هل هذا الحق متفق مع هواه اوغير متفق - يعني المهندس او الطبيب او اي شخص يتعامل مع الآخرين بمكر سئ فانه سيندم حيث لا ينفع الندم 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــــد_


----------



## medo2010_eng (13 أبريل 2009)

يا جماعه هوه ايه اصلا الهندسه القيميه دى .........؟؟!!!


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (13 أبريل 2009)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> ما شاء الله عليك اخي مصطفى مشوارك الهندسي رائع و نظرتك للحياة المهنية اروع بارك الله فيك و حفظك لعائلتك.
> و اعانك على تحمل مشاق هده الحياة وسط كل الظروف التي يمر بها عراقنا الحبيب .
> الاخوة المهندسين لم يتركوا لنا مجالا للسؤال شكرا لهم لكن لي سؤالا واحدا اتمنى ان اجد جوابه عندك.
> ...


 
الأخت العزيزة نور الجزائرية
أتذكر مرة أنك شاركت بأرسال صورة لشارع قديم في بغداد (شارع الرشيد) وعرفت ( حسب تقديري أنك تحبين التراث القديم)....ولكن بالنسبة لسؤالك فأنا أعتذر لعدم توفر ما تطلبين لدي ولم يصادفني اي رسومات أو مخططات تعود للعصور القديمة لان هذه الوثائق لا يستطيع الفرد الحصول عليها وتجدينه في المتاحف الأثرية غالبا".

مع التقدير


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (13 أبريل 2009)

الفقير لله طارق قال:


> الحقيقة انا اول مرة اضيف تعليق فى هذا الموضوع بالذات حيث انى كلما حاولت ان اضيف اى تعليق انظر لنفسى وانظر الى هؤلاء العمالقة الذين يحدثنا كل واحد منهم عن تاريخ زاخر عامر بالمشاريع الذى ادعو الله ان يجعل كل عمل منهم فى ميزان حسناتهم وان يكون عملهم خالص لوجة الكريم..
> ولكنى حقيقة لم اعد اتمالك نفسى لابداء شكرى وتقدير وحبى الى كل هؤلاء الجمع من اساتذتنا الافاضل
> 
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا" على هذه المشاركة الجميلة ونحن أيضا" نحبكم في الله​


----------



## هادي المهندس (13 أبريل 2009)

*نعم هذا الصح.........*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اتفق معك تماما يا اخ هادي - وهي دي اللي بنسميها الصراعات الشخصيه - ان كل واحد بيكون هدفه مصلحته الشخصيه ولا يلتفت الي المصلحه العامه وهي دي آفة العرب والمسلمين هذه الايام
> 
> ...





السلام عليكم


اخي واستاذنا م. محي اتفق معاك جدا جدا وانت وضعت يدك على الجرح نعم هذا ما قصدته خلف الكواليس اي ان الاغلب الاعم من الناس يهتمون فقط بالعبادات الظاهريه الا وهي الصلاه والصوم وينسون او يتناسون المعاملات وهي التي يمتحن بها الانسان اي يجب ان تفهم كيف التعامل مع الغير واستخدام جميع الاساليب التي تبرهن بكونك انسان بكل المعاني الجميله التي وضعها الخالق للانسان اتمنى ان يفكر الانسان دائما بهذا الاسلوب فيكون مرتاح نفسيا وحتى يستطيع ان يقضي على جميع الوساوس والامراض النفسيه والعضويه ايضا لانه فهم جزء من الحقيقه الكونيه التي فرضها الله وعمل بها رسوله الكريم .

مع تحياتي


----------



## master4san (13 أبريل 2009)

كامل احترامى للساده المهندسين الذين افادونى من خلاص مشاركتهم
وجزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع الجميل

على محمد 2 مدنى


----------



## Abo Fares (19 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

لقاء ممتع حقاً مع المهندس مصطفى ساطع، استمتع به جميعنا.. فشكراً جزيلاً لك.. وأتمنى لك أخي العزيز دوام التوفيق والنجاح.. كما أتمنى لك أن يتحقق ما تفكر البدء به وهو الخوض في مجال الدراسات العليا.... وبارك الله بك وبزوجك وبأولادك جميعاً.. أتوقع لهم مستقبلاً رائعاً بإذن الله :7:


شكراً جزيلاً لك....... وإلى ضيف آخر ولقاء آخر....


مع تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## Abo Fares (19 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 
*لقاءنا الحالي هو مع المهندس ابراهيم أسامة*​ 
*نظراً للروتين الوارد في الأسئلة التي سبق عرضها، أحببت التغيير قليلاً بداية، ويتبع بإذن الله بطريقة جديدة *​ 
*قريبة من الاسئله الموجهه الى كافة المهندسين ,,,,,,,,,,, الله يعينك علينا....*​ 
*الاسئله عامه جدا اخي الفاضل- لك حريه الاجابه على ما شئت وترك ماشئت *​ 
*بسم الله نبدا*​ 
*الله يعينك علينا ....*​ 
*1- ما هي هوايات المهندس ابراهيم أسامة؟*
*- ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس ابراهيم أسامة؟؟*
*- ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس ابراهيم أسامة للانترنت يوميا ؟؟ وهل يؤثر استخدام الانترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية ؟؟*​ 
*2- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟*
*وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟*​ 
*3-ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟*
*وما هي اثقلها ؟؟*​ 
*4- هل تعتقد ان يبدأ المهندس المدني حياته العملية في التفيذ ام التصميم ولماذا ؟*​ 
*5- ما رايك بتخصص الهندسة المدنية للمراة العربية ..؟ وما هو رايك بعملها في كل من .. التصميم // في التفيذ .. / في الاشراف .. *​ 

*6- ماذا تريد أن تركز في المستقبل (تصميم الأبراج أو الأشراف على المنشات أو تصميم المصانع أو تصميم الجسور والطرق )*​ 
*7- هل تفكر أو فكرت أن تترك الهندسة و تتجه إلى عمل اخر أكثر ربحية وأكثر راحة ؟*​ 

*يمكن لاي احد من الاعضاء المشاركة *​ 

*مع تحياتي*
*أبو الحلول*​ 
*:56:*​


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (19 أبريل 2009)

مهندس ابراهيم نحبك فى الله ومنتظرين الاجابة على اسألة ابو الحلول بس عاوزين شىء من التفصيل 

هل كنت طالب مميز فى المراحل المختلفة فى التعليم؟؟

ولى سؤال من هو صاحب الاثر الاكبر فى نفسك؟؟؟؟ ولماذا اثر فيك هكذا

من هم احب اصدقائك اليك ايام الدراسة واين ذهب كل واحد منهم؟؟

اذا كنت عميد لاحد كليات الهندسة ما هو اول قرار هاتتخذة ومن هو اول شخص ستكافئة؟؟

ما هو رأيك فى حال الدراسة وما هى المواد التى تنقصنا لندرسها؟؟

ما هو اصعب المواقف التى مرت عليك ايام الدراسة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وربنا يعينك علينا واترك الاسئلة لاخوة


والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله


----------



## Ayman (19 أبريل 2009)

هو الأسد في المصيدة ؟؟
طيب...
أسن السكاكين و اجي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (19 أبريل 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> اخي واستاذنا م. محي اتفق معاك جدا جدا وانت وضعت يدك على الجرح نعم هذا ما قصدته _خلف الكواليس_ اي ان الاغلب الاعم من الناس يهتمون فقط بالعبادات الظاهريه الا وهي الصلاه والصوم وينسون او يتناسون المعاملات وهي التي يمتحن بها الانسان اي يجب ان تفهم كيف التعامل مع الغير واستخدام جميع الاساليب التي تبرهن بكونك انسان بكل المعاني الجميله التي وضعها الخالق للانسان اتمنى ان يفكر الانسان دائما بهذا الاسلوب فيكون مرتاح نفسيا وحتى يستطيع ان يقضي على جميع الوساوس والامراض النفسيه والعضويه ايضا لانه فهم جزء من الحقيقه الكونيه التي فرضها الله وعمل بها رسوله الكريم .
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,,,, اهلا اخي هادي 

وليه خلف الكواليس !!!!!! هذا هو صحيح الدين - وربنا سبحانه وتعالي غني عن العالمين - ولكنه فرض تلك الشعائر حتي يجعلنا نتقرب اليه و نراقبه باستمرار لتطبيق تلك القربي في التعاملات بيننا وبين بعضنا البعض حتي لا يعم الظلم بين الناس 

وهاضربلك مثل لتقريب وجهة نظري - تخيل ان مهندس انشائي حافظ الكود البريطاني او الامريكي مثلا عن ظهر قلب وتقدر تقول انه خبير بنصوص الكود وعلامه ولكنه لا يطبق تلك النصوص علي ارض الواقع في تصميماته يعني تصميماته غير آمنه انشائيا علي ارض الواقع - فهل هذا يعتبر استفاد من علمه النظري ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طبعا لا - وهيدخل السجن مع اول بنايه عملها هههههههه

وهؤلاء ينطبق عليهم قول الله سبحانه وتعالي ( قل هل ننبؤكم بالاخسرين اعمالا - الذين ضل سعيهم في الحياة الدنيا وهم يحسبون انهم يحسنون صنعا ) صدق الله العظيم 103 -104 الكهف - نسال الله الا يجعلنا منهم - آمين يارب العالمين 

والله اعلي واعلم 

م محيي الدين محمد


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (19 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*



أبو الحلول قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> *لقاءنا الحالي هو مع المهندس ابراهيم أسامة*​ربنا يستر ويعدي على خير:7::7::7::7:
> *نظراً للروتين الوارد في الأسئلة التي سبق عرضها، أحببت التغيير قليلاً بداية، ويتبع بإذن الله بطريقة جديدة *​شرف لي طبعا إني أكون أول الجيل الجديد في الأسئلة
> *قريبة من الاسئله الموجهه الى كافة المهندسين ,,,,,,,,,,, الله يعينك علينا....*​اللهم آمين:80::80::80::80::80:
> ...



الحمد لله أنهينا شوط:7::7::7::7::7::7:


----------



## مهندسة رضى (19 أبريل 2009)

اهلا بيك يا بشمهندس ابراهيم ....

ونتمنى لك التوفيق ....

اجابة اضحكتنى كثيرا ..........



إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> *- هل تفكر أو فكرت أن تترك الهندسة و تتجه إلى عمل اخر أكثر ربحية وأكثر راحة ؟*
> نعم بالفعل
> أفكر في التجارة وتسمين المواشي أعزكم الله


----------



## هادي المهندس (19 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

اخيرا اخينا ابراهيم في المصيده .....................


اتمنى لك التوفيق في اكمال الاسأله


مع تحياتي


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (19 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وتمنياتي لكم دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (19 أبريل 2009)

الفقير لله طارق قال:


> مهندس ابراهيم نحبك فى الله ومنتظرين الاجابة على اسألة ابو الحلول بس عاوزين شىء من التفصيل
> أحبك الله الذي أحببتني من أجله وأنا تحت أمرك في أي أسئلة
> هل كنت طالب مميز فى المراحل المختلفة فى التعليم؟؟
> بالنسبة لمراحل التعليم الأساسي والعام وحتي ما قبل ثانوية عامه كنت مميز ولكن ليس في العلم في اشياء آخرى وكنت ضعيف حقا بكل ما تحمل الكلمة من معان ضعيف في البنية ضعيف في الذاكرة............ضعيف بجد
> ...



صلى الله عليه وسلم
وربنا يستر من الباقي


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (19 أبريل 2009)

*باشا سكاكين إيه بس دا انت حبيبي*



Ayman قال:


> هو الأسد في المصيدة ؟؟
> طيب...
> أسن السكاكين و اجي



كده ياهندسة :80::80::80::80::80::80::80:
دا أنت أول واحد في قائمة أصدقائي :84::84::84::84::84:
إحنا بينا كلام من ده 
فاكر أد إيه أنا كنت راجل معاك لما كنت أنت في الموقف ده


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (19 أبريل 2009)

*الحمد لله أنتهت فترة الإنسحاب على خير*



مهندسة رضى قال:


> اهلا بيك يا بشمهندس ابراهيم ....
> 
> ونتمنى لك التوفيق ....
> 
> اجابة اضحكتنى كثيرا ..........



أسعد الله أوقاتك
وفقني الله وإياكي


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (19 أبريل 2009)

*في إيه بس ياهندسة*



هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخيرا اخينا ابراهيم في المصيده .....................
> 
> ...



أنا عارف إنني حبيبك ومش ههون عليك
مش كده ولا إيه


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (19 أبريل 2009)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*



علي محمد يوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وتمنياتي لكم دوام الصحة والتوفيق



جزانا الله وإياك ياهندسة
ووفقك الله إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## Ayman (20 أبريل 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> كده ياهندسة :80::80::80::80::80::80::80:
> دا أنت أول واحد في قائمة أصدقائي :84::84::84::84::84:
> إحنا بينا كلام من ده
> فاكر أد إيه أنا كنت راجل معاك لما كنت أنت في الموقف ده




احم احم ..اقصد اسن السكاكين لأذبح الخرفان لنأكلهم سوا

:76:


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (20 أبريل 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*



ayman قال:


> احم احم ..اقصد اسن السكاكين لأذبح الخرفان لنأكلهم سوا
> 
> :76:



أهو كده إحنا أصحاب وأخوان وحبايب


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (20 أبريل 2009)

بجد موضوع يستحق التقييم جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (20 أبريل 2009)

*يستحق التقيم لوجود حضرتك فيه*



مهندس ابراهيم قال:


> بجد موضوع يستحق التقييم جزاكم الله خيرا



مرحبا مهندس إبراهيم
جزانا الله وإياك


----------



## anass81 (20 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي ابراهيم 

سوف احاول ان اقسط لك الاسئلة, سؤالي الاول , ما هي قصة توقيعك؟

*إني رأيت رقود الماء يفسده................إن ساح طاب وان لم يجري لم يطب
والأسد لولا فراق الأرض ما افترست...والسهم لولا فراق القوس لم يصب
والشمس لو ظلت في الفلك دائمة..........لملها الناس من عجم ومن عرب*


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (20 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي ابراهيم
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته​سوف احاول ان اقسط لك الاسئلة, سؤالي الاول , ما هي قصة توقيعك؟
> ربنا ييسر إن شاء الله​*إني رأيت رقود الماء يفسده................إن ساح طاب وان لم يجري لم يطب
> والأسد لولا فراق الأرض ما افترست...والسهم لولا فراق القوس لم يصب
> والشمس لو ظلت في الفلك دائمة..........لملها الناس من عجم ومن عرب*



هي أبيات شعر قرأتها في كتاب "علو الهمة" لفضيلة العلامة الشيخ الدكتور / محمد بن اسماعيل المقدم
علقت في زهني منذ 3 سنوات لما لها من جمال وتأثير في نفسي وقتها
حيث كنت أمر بظروف صعبة جدا في ذاك الوقت
فشعرت أن هذه الأبيات ينقصها يا إبراهيم يا أسامة​هذا ما تحصل لي من فهم السؤال
وإن كنت تقصد شيئا آخر
فأنا تحت أمرك


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (20 أبريل 2009)

طبعا المهندس ابراهيم اخويا وحبيبي
ولكن لي عنده سؤالين
1 - ايه قصه شغلك في المكتب الهندسي في المنصوره وازاي ده حصل
2- ازاي بتوفق بين الدراسه والشغل خاصا وانا اعلم ان لك شغل خاص
واخيرا 
ربنا يكرمك مهندس ابراهيم لان امثالك اصبحوا نادرا ما تلقاهم


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (20 أبريل 2009)

*الله يكرمك ويبارك فيك*



أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> طبعا المهندس ابراهيم اخويا وحبيبي
> شرف لي اني اكون اخوك يا احمد باشا
> واحبك الله الذي احببتني من اجله​ولكن لي عنده سؤالين
> 1 - ايه قصه شغلك في المكتب الهندسي في المنصوره وازاي ده حصل
> ...



ربنا يبارك فيك ويزيدك حسن خلق وتواضع
وياريت بلاش الحركات دي علشان بحمر بسرعه​


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (20 أبريل 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> ربنا يبارك فيك ويزيدك حسن خلق وتواضع​
> 
> 
> وياريت بلاش الحركات دي علشان بحمر بسرعه​


 
انا كل يوم احترامي ليك بيزيد مهندس ابراهيم
والصراحه انا بحسدك علي تواضعك وشجاعتك 
ويكون ليا الشرف اني اكون احد اصدقائك اعني صديق بجد
فعلا اتعلمت منك كتير


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (20 أبريل 2009)

*الله يكرمك ويبارك فيك*



أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> انا كل يوم احترامي ليك بيزيد مهندس ابراهيم
> والصراحه انا بحسدك علي تواضعك وشجاعتك
> ويكون ليا الشرف اني اكون احد اصدقائك اعني صديق بجد
> فعلا اتعلمت منك كتير



الله المستعان
اذا كان لصداقتي بك شرف فهو لي ان شاء الله
ومش عارف أقولك ايه والله
ربنا يكرمك يارب


----------



## إسلام علي (20 أبريل 2009)

ماشاء الله عليكم يا بشمهندس إبراهيم
أعجبني أكثر ما أعجبني عملك و أنت صغير
وإن كان لا حرج أن ينفق الأهل عليك حتى تتخرج
وكمان ينفقوا على زواجك 
لا حرج شرعي على ما أعتقد


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (20 أبريل 2009)

*الله يكرمك يارب*



bishr قال:


> ماشاء الله عليكم يا بشمهندس إبراهيم
> أعجبني أكثر ما أعجبني عملك و أنت صغير
> وإن كان لا حرج أن ينفق الأهل عليك حتى تتخرج
> وكمان ينفقوا على زواجك
> لا حرج شرعي على ما أعتقد



جزاك الله خيرا
نعم لاحرج
ولكن سبحان الله نفسيات بقى ياهندسة


----------



## Ayman (21 أبريل 2009)

تعال الى اسئلتي اخي ابراهيم 
من هو قدوتك في المعاصرين ؟ 
ما هي اكثر خطبة او شريط سمعته و تأثرت به؟
كيف تنظر لغير الملتزم وكيفية التعامل مع المجتمع؟
كيف ترى نفسك في المستقبل؟؟ هل ترغب بالسفر؟
أهلاوي و اللا زملكاوي


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 أبريل 2009)

*أهلا حبيب قلبي*



ayman قال:


> تعال الى اسئلتي اخي ابراهيم
> ربنا يستر​من هو قدوتك في المعاصرين ؟
> في كل مجال تجد قدوة للوصول إلى الشخصية المرغوبة التي تجمع أفضل ما في الآخرين
> فمثلا في الدين : فضيلة الشيخ العلامة المحدث أبواسحاق الحويني.
> ...



معذرة للمرة الثانية
وكنت أتمنى إن اللقاء ينتهي بدون أن أعتذر عن أي سؤال
جزاكم الله عني خيرا.​


----------



## أبو نادر (21 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم أخي ابراهيم 
في الحقيقة أنا معجب بشخصيتك وأجوبتك زادني إعجابا بك وحبا لك في الله
مازلت أقرأ ردودك على أسئلة الأخوة ولو في حاجة مستهلة السؤال ما سألها الأخوة أسألك بإذن الله
أكثر ما أعجبني في أجوبتك قدوتك بالدين*


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهلا بيك يا اخ ابراهيم ونورتنا - واحييك علي كفاحك وتقديرك للعمل ونسال الله ان يوفقك لما فيه الخير والصلاح 



> وحتى نهاية تالته مدني 6/6/2008 وده كان تاريخ آخر يوم في إمتحانات 3 مدني


 
العباره السابقه لفتت نظري - هل معني ذلك انك مازلت طالباً في السنه النهائيه


----------



## Ayman (21 أبريل 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> معذرة للمرة الثانية
> وكنت أتمنى إن اللقاء ينتهي بدون أن أعتذر عن أي سؤال
> جزاكم الله عني خيرا.​



ما شاء الله ..نموذج رائع 
عذرا لم أقصد احراجك -قصدت سؤالك عن طموحك - لكن ان لم ترد الاجابه فلا مشكلة 
بارك الله فيك و أكثر من أمثالك


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 أبريل 2009)

*ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا ويجزيكم عني خيرا*



skill قال:


> *السلام عليكم أخي ابراهيم
> في الحقيقة أنا معجب بشخصيتك وأجوبتك زادني إعجابا بك وحبا لك في الله
> مازلت أقرأ ردودك على أسئلة الأخوة ولو في حاجة مستهلة السؤال ما سألها الأخوة أسألك بإذن الله
> أكثر ما أعجبني في أجوبتك قدوتك بالدين*


الله يكرمك ويبارك فيك
أحبك الله الذي أحببتني من أجله أخي الغالي​


mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اهلا بيك يا اخ ابراهيم ونورتنا - واحييك علي كفاحك وتقديرك للعمل ونسال الله ان يوفقك لما فيه الخير والصلاح
> 
> 
> ...


ربنا يجزيك خير ياهندسة على التشجيع الجميل ده
نعم مازلت في رابعة مدني:7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:​


ayman قال:


> ما شاء الله ..نموذج رائع
> عذرا لم أقصد احراجك -قصدت سؤالك عن طموحك - لكن ان لم ترد الاجابه فلا مشكلة
> بارك الله فيك و أكثر من أمثالك


الله يكرمك ياهندسة ........... مفيش إحراج ولا حاجة إن شاء الله
أصل طموحي غريب شويه :7::7::7::7::7::7::7:​


aaks قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> استشارة فنية
> ارجو المساعدة في مجال الهنسة المعمارية والمدنية ممن يستطيع ذلك بالمعلومات والخبرات وجزى الله جميع المهندسين والقائمين على هذا المنتدى خير الجزاء
> حيث انني سواسكن في بيت مبني من سنة96 ولكن تم بناؤة بدون تخطيط هندسي صحيح
> ...



ياباشا إحنا تحت أمرك بس المعلومات اللي حضرتك ذكرتها دي غير كافية
ونصيحة من أخ
ياريت تشوف مهندس يجي يشوف الموضوع ويحاول يشوف لك حل
وربنا ييسر لك الحال إن شاء الله​


----------



## أبو نادر (21 أبريل 2009)

أخي الحبيب لدي أسئلة أرجو أن تكون ذات وقع طيب عندك
-ياريت أخي ابراهيم تحكيلنا لو باختصار عن قصتك مع الالتزام وكيف تغيرت حياتك
لعل كلمات تكون محفز للأخرين وبالتالي تكون كسبت أجر
-يدور كلام عن فهم الواقع والسياسة الشرعية وزلت في ذلك أفهام
فكيف يرى أخي ابراهيم الموضوع ومن من العلماء يشفي غليلك في هذا المجال (أخوك مثلا يعجبه كلام الدكتور الشيخ المقدم لاسيما ربطه الأحداث التاريخية بالواقع وتحليله لفكر سيد قطب رحمه الله ونظرته للجماعات الدعوية وغير ذلك من المواضيع المعاصرة المشكلة....)


----------



## نور الجزائرية (21 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
تبارك الله ...ما شاء الله .....على مشوارك الدراسي و العملي في نفس الوقت اخ ابراهيم ...بارك الله فيك و زادك من نعمه .
ما لمسته و انا اطلع على اجوبتك (خفة دمك) و روحك المرحة...و اكثر من هذا كله تذكرك لكل صغيرة و كبيرة في حياتك .... فطنة نباهة و حداقة ....ربنا يزيدك من نعيمه .

ما هو رأيك فى حال الدراسة وما هى المواد التى تنقصنا لندرسها؟؟
بالنسبة للمرحلة ماقبل الجامعة سواااااااااااد سواااااااااااد بمعنى الكلمة يربون الأولاد على الدياسه والعلمانيه والأفكار الهدامة التي لاتنبت رجال
وأهم المواد التي تنقص تلك الفترة التربية الإسلامية وليكن عليها درجات وتضاف للمجموع حتى يهتم بها الطلاب وليضعاها أولو العلم ......

انت على حق اخي ابراهيم ينقص سنوات دراساتنا ما قبل الجامعة الكثير و الكثير و لقد احسنت اختيار كلمة سواد و فعلا اصبحت كذالك مدارسنا و المشكل في كل البلاد العربية من المشرق الى المغرب...ما هو السبب يا ترى ؟؟؟
مناقشة الموضوع يكون مع اساتذة هذه المراحل و مع اولياء التلاميذ لمعرفة السبب الوجيه ...فهناك الف سبب و سبب لذالك .


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (22 أبريل 2009)

*أهلا أخي الحبيب*



skill قال:


> أخي الحبيب لدي أسئلة أرجو أن تكون ذات وقع طيب عندك
> -ياريت أخي ابراهيم تحكيلنا لو باختصار عن قصتك مع الالتزام وكيف تغيرت حياتك
> لعل كلمات تكون محفز للأخرين وبالتالي تكون كسبت أجر
> -يدور كلام عن فهم الواقع والسياسة الشرعية وزلت في ذلك أفهام
> فكيف يرى أخي ابراهيم الموضوع ومن من العلماء يشفي غليلك في هذا المجال (أخوك مثلا يعجبه كلام الدكتور الشيخ المقدم لاسيما ربطه الأحداث التاريخية بالواقع وتحليله لفكر سيد قطب رحمه الله ونظرته للجماعات الدعوية وغير ذلك من المواضيع المعاصرة المشكلة....)



بالنسبة لقصة إلتزامي
عشت فترة طفوله عادية مثلا أي طفل بالنسبة لأمر الدين
مصادر التلقي كانت المسجد , المدرسة , البيت.
منذ صغري وأنا أحب الدين وأهله التحقت بما هو أشبه بالكتاب قديما في قريتنا خفظت قدرا من كتاب الله 
ثم سافر الشيخ إلى السعودية
وطبعا لم يكن ملتزما فلم يرسم خطة أين يذهب هؤلاء بعد سفري؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
إنتهت هذه الفترة قبل نهاية المرحلة الإبتدائية بسنتين تقريبا
مرت الفترة التالية بشكل عادي في أيام الدراسة بروح المدرسة والدرس
وفي الأجازة بشتغل
حتى 3 اعدادي ودي كانت أول سنة أروح فيها الفرن
تعاملت مع بيئة غريبه جدا علي وأناس لم أعلم أنهم فعلا يعيشون بيننا ......... كنت بظن إننا بنشوف شخصيات وهميه في التلفزيون 
ومن سوء حظي ولله الحمد على كل حال أن هذه الفترة تزامنت مع فترة المراهقة 
ترسبت في ذهني بعض الألفاظ والأفعال التي كنت أراها ولكني كنت لا أقلد
ومع بداية العام الدراسي الجديد أولى ثانوي وبإحتكاكي مع صحبة يعلم الله بها ولكني كنت أسؤهم على كل حال وجدت بيئة جيده لأخرج ما ترسب في نفسي من قبل.
ربنا يستر وميكونش الكلام ده مجهرة بالمعصية
مرت فترة سوداء بمعنى الكلمة ظلام وضعف وضياع
كنت أسير في هذا الطريق ولكني كنت أعلم أن نهاية مطافي إن شاء الله ستكون هي الإلتزام
وكنت دائما ما اراجع نفسي ولكن لا ألبس إلا أن أعود
كنت أخشى الموت وهو الشيء الذي يداهمني دائما وبالفعل صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
ما هنئني ذكره الذي كان لايزول من علقلي بلذة قط
تفنى اللذاذة ممن ذاق صفوتها ............. من الحرام ويبقى الإثم والعار.
تبقى عواقب سوء في مغبتها .......... لاخير في لذة من بعدها النار.
كنت بحلم دايما إني أدخل كلية صيدلة
وأقول هي دي الكلية اللي هينفع معاها الإلتزام
رياحة دماغ في الدراسة وكمان بعد ما بتخلص تفتح صيدلية أو إتنين تشغل ناس قريبك فيهم جنبك
وتشق أنت طريقك في الإلتزام
وبالفعل في 2 ثانوي بدأت أعمل للفكرة دي لأن ثانويه عامه عندنا في مصر سنتين 2و3
المهم جلست مع نفسي وقلت للوصول للهدف
يبقى لازم في حجات بتتعمل متتعملش وفي حجات مبتتعملش لازم تتعمل
بدأت أصلي وأترك ما كنت أفعله ورحت النادي لأستعيد ما فقدته من قوتي البدنيه في الفترة الماضي
وسرت ولكن ليس بشكل الإلتزام المطلوب بل كنت أرجع لما كنت عليه أحيانا ..... مازلت عادي ومستويا في الدراسة كان كويس لكن عادي برده بالنسبة لطلاب علمي كلهم بيفكروا في القطاع الطبي والهندسي.
حتى يوم النتيجة 17/7/2003وكانت الفاجعة 89 %
وصيدلة كانت بتاخد من 96% تقريبا يعني موضوع التعويض في 3 أضحى أمرا مستحيلا
بعد النتيجة ............. كانت بداية لحظة التحول فعلا
مشيت على طريق طوله حوالي 1.5كم كنا الفجر أخذت هذا الطريق من أولى لآخره وأنا أبكي بحرقه
حسيت إن كل شيء ضاع
وسبحان الله لقيت نفسي بقول يارب وبنظر للسما
إتكسفت بصراحة وأنا بنظر للسما 
وقلت لنفسي لك نفس تقولها .......... يارب على إيه .......... أنت عملت إيه ينفع بعده تقول يارب وتستاهل إن ربنا يتقبل منك .......... فعلا ممكن كل الأبواب تتقفل في وشك بس عمرك ما هتحس بمراره في حياتك لو حسيت إن باب ربنا مقفول لحظة.
أهلي في البيت ناس غلابه ميعرفوش حاجة لأني يعتبر أول واحد في العيله داخل ثانويه عامه وناوي يكمل في التعليم العالي .
عرفوا إني نجحت وإن كل أصحابي االلي يعرفوهم من البلد أنا أعلى منهم في الدرجة فرحوا وكانوا سعداء ................. وده بقى كان موقف صعب جدا علي
كنت بتقطع من جوايا
والنتيجة ............. شخص مريض مرمي في السرير لا يتكلم ولا يأكل يعيش على المحاليل والمهدئات 
لمدة 15 يوم تقريبا ومع بداية الدروس في أول شهر 8
قلت لازم أواصل وفعلا كملت علمي ولكن علمي رياضه وحطيت أملي على هندسة بعد ما طارت صيدلة
بدا يلاحظ الجميع التغيرات من ناحيتي ولكن كان الجميع يسخر (هيعمل ايه يعني السنة دي ........ اللي معرفشي يعمل حاجة في تانيه السهله هيعرف يعمل في تالته)........
بدأت علامات الإلتزام الحقيقي كنت كالنار ولله الحمد
كانوا يأخذوني في المدرسة في مسابقة أوائل الطلاب رغم إني لم أكن من الأوائل.
ولله الحمد قدرت أنسى نتيجة 2 ثانوي
جو ثانويه عامه يسوده الخبث كله يدعي عدم المذاكره ......... مكر بجد مش عارف ليه خوف من الحسد أو علشان ينيموا بعض مش عارف......
بس أنا لما كان حد يسألني عن أحوال المذاكره معايا كنت أقول له (( نار آيده ومفيش فايده))...... ههههههه
وكملت وبقوه في 3 ثانوي بدأت الليحة تظهر وعلامات الإلتزام
كان أهلي لا يعترضوني يرون أني لا أضيع وقت ومعاملتي جديه وحاسو كمان إن ده شيء بيحفذني فتركوني حتى إنتهت 3 ثانوي وأنا من أوائل المدرسة في هذه المره.
وكان متوسط مجموعي في السنتين يأهلني لدخول هندسة
وبدأ أبي يعترض إلتزامي وبشده
لدرجة لا يتخيلها أحد
كنت أقعد مع نفسي وأقول الواد بتاع المخدرات اللي بيشربها أو يتاجر فيها بيتسجن وبيتبهدل وبيضربوه ويفعلون به الأفاعيل وبيخرج من السجن ويواصل ويكمل .......... وأنا مش هعرف أستحمل نصع علشان ديني واللي فعلا لقيت فيه نفسي وبقيت أستحق كلمة بني آدم.
يعني الواحد صبر شويه لحد ما زهزهت معايا 
تقدير عالي وترتيب على الدفعه
شغل ودخل مادي كويس
بدأ أهلي بالفعل يسلموا قدام إصراري 
وخصوصا لما رأو إن إلتزامي كان سبب في حجات كتير صعب أعملها لو أنا مش ملتزم
والحمد لله الذي أكرمني بذلك

بالنسبة لفهم الواقع والسياسة الشرعية
فأنا فعلا لا أرى مثل الهزبر المقدم والفارس ياسر برهامي والدماغ أحمد النقيب 
في هذه الأمور 
ولا داعي للخوض فيها علشان مش عاوز أشغل أخونا أبوالحلول أستاذ ورئيس قسم الحذف ومكافحة المشاركات ........... لأنه مشغول في دراسته العليا وفقه الله.
وجزاكم الله عني خيرا
ومعذرة على الإطاله​​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (22 أبريل 2009)

*مرحبا بالدكتوره نور*



نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> تبارك الله ...ما شاء الله .....على مشوارك الدراسي و العملي في نفس الوقت اخ ابراهيم ...بارك الله فيك و زادك من نعمه .
> ما لمسته و انا اطلع على اجوبتك (خفة دمك) و روحك المرحة...و اكثر من هذا كله تذكرك لكل صغيرة و كبيرة في حياتك .... فطنة نباهة و حداقة ....ربنا يزيدك من نعيمه .
> 
> ...



جزاكي الله خيرا على هذا الكلام الطيب .......... وربنا يسترنا جميعا
بالنسبة لموضوع المدارس ومشكلة المناهج في فترة ماقبل الجامعة
أعتقد إن الكلاب (أمريكا والدول التي تحارب الإسلام) لهم دخل في وضع هذه المناهج لما يقدموه من مساعدات ومنح لبناء مدارس ومنشآت تعليميه .......... فضلا عن البلاوي المختصين أصلا ودول طبعا لا يتم تعينهم إلا بعد عمل دراسة جيده عليهم والتأكد من خلو عقولهم من التطرف الديني زي ما إحنا كلنا عارفين يعني تطرف ديني من وجهة نظر هؤلاء.
ولازم يكونوا كمان متحضرين وعقولهم مش متحجره.
هذا ما أظنه والله أعلم ​


----------



## Abo Fares (22 أبريل 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> ولا داعي للخوض فيها علشان مش عاوز أشغل أخونا أبوالحلول أستاذ ورئيس قسم الحذف ومكافحة المشاركات ........... لأنه مشغول في دراسته العليا وفقه الله.
> وجزاكم الله عني خيرا
> 
> ومعذرة على الإطاله​




أهلاً أخي ابراهيم.. بارك الله فيك.. 

خليتولي ليش إنتوا مجال للماجستير أو الشغل أو أو أو ... حتى بالمنزل، بدأت الوالدة تدعي على الملتقى هه :68::68::68:


لقاء ممتع معك أخي ابراهيم.. 

على الصعيد العملي الهندسي، ذكرت أن ترتيباً جيداً لك على دفعتك.. هل هذا الترتيب سيكون كافياً لتعيينك معيداً في كليتك؟؟ وهل التعين كمعيد، أو فكرة الدراسات العليا هي من أحد مخططاتك المستقبلية المجهولة بالنسبة لنا؟؟

على الصعيد الديني الشرعي، المرحلة هذه التي مررت بها، نسبة كبيرة من الشباب، ولا أستثني نفسي منها، قد مر بمرحلة مشابهة، ولكن بنسب متفاوتة.. نسأل الله العفو والعافية والمعافاة الدائمة في الدين والدنيا والآخرة، ونسأله مقلب القلوب أن يثبت ثلوبنا على دينه وطاعته، ونسأله عز وجل ألا يزغ قلوبنا بعد إذا هدانا، وأن يهبنا من لدنه رحمة واسعة.... وأن يجعل خاتمتنا على الإيمان..

بالنسبة لقضية المخدرات في مشاركتك الأخيرة، أعتقد أنها ستودي بالملتقى إلى التهلكة ليصبح في عالم النسيان :68:


سؤال صغير جداً قرأت عنه وسألت عنه أفتوني علماءنا الأجلاء به... ولكني أحببت استشارتك والأخوة به.. 
أحياناً ما نتعرض لأمر، وهو التحدث عبر النت مع الأخوات... من خلال وجودنا في هذا الملتقى، ربما نتحدث في المناقشات العامة في المواضيع، ونتحدث ربما عبر الرسائل الخاصة، وربما يصل الأمر لبرامج المحادثة.. 
طبعاً كون الملتقى هندسي، جميع المناقشات سيكون لها طابعها الهندسي، حتى لو اضطر الأمر للوصول إلى برامج المحادثة لتسهيل أمر الأخذ والرد حول مسألة معينة.. 
طيب، ترى ما هي نظرتك في هذا الموضوع؟؟ وما هي نظرة الزملاء في ذلك؟؟ هل التحدث عبر النت بصورة منفردة عن الجماعية يعتبر أمر مختلف؟؟ وهل يمكن اعتباره (خلوة لا شرعية) حتى لو كان البعد في المسافات موجود؟؟ إن كان نعم، هل يشفع ربما وجود أحد آخر في الغرفة نفسها؟؟ أو هل يشفع ربما أن الحديث التزم الحديث الهندسي دون الخروج عن هذه الحدود؟؟
جميعها أسئلة أثارتني مسبقاً، وسألت عنها وأخذت جواباً معيناً... ولكن أحب أن أسمع منك وممن يحب من الأخوة والأخوات معنا.. 


سؤال أخير أضيفه لسؤالَيّ السابقين.. سؤالي موجه لك ولجميع أخوتنا من مصر الحبيبة.. 
أرجو ألا يكون استفساري هذا مزعجاً لكم، ولكنه مجرد استفسار لا يغادر حدود الاستفسار للعلم بالشيء، ومحاولة النصح أو إيجاد الحلول، على الصعيد الشخصي على الأقل... فأرجوا أن تتقبلوه استفساراً لا نقداً.. 
من خلال الملتقى، قرأنا مشاركات الأخوة من بلدان عربية مختلفة في عالمنا العربي الحبيب.. وسأرتب جنسية المشاركة حسب نسبتها التي لاحظتها أنا شخصياً من خلال تواجدي لمدة سنة تزيد بعض الايام..
قرأنا المشاركات من الأخوة المصريين، الخليجيين بشكل عام، السودانيين، الفلسطينيين، العراقيين، السوريين والأردنيين، الجزائريين.. وباقي الدول العربية بنسبة مشاركات أقل..
لاحظت من خلال المشاركات بأن اللغة العربية الفصحى متوسطة إلى الضعيفة بالنسبة لمشاركات الأخوة من عدة جنسيات، وبالأخص الأخوة من الجزائر ومن مصر.. 
الأخوة في الجزائر، لهم عذرهم كونهم قريبين من فرنسا، وجميعنا يعلم التأثير الكبير للمحتل الفرنسي مسبقاً على الجزائر والمغرب العربي بشكل عام، والانخراط الكبير بين المجتمعين حالياً... علماً أن مشاركات عدد من الأخوات الجزائريات معنا في قسم الهندسة المدنية قد فاجأني بمستوى جيد جداً للغة العربية الفصحى عندهم، وخاصة أختنا نور الجزائرية، وتليها الأخت نوارة، ثم الأخت فاطمة بعد خطوات :61: ... لهن جميعهن منا تحية  
وأما الأخوة من مصر، فلم أعرف حقيقةً سبب الضعف عندهم في اللغة العربية الفصحى، وخصوصاً أن نسبة كبيرة منهم يغلب عليهم طابع الالتزام... فالالتزام يساعد بشكل كبير بالتعلم الصحيح للتنا العربية الفصحى، وخاصة من خلال تلاوة القرآن الكريم وسماعه وتعلم أحكام التجويد.. 
هل هناك يا ترى من سبب كبير أدى للوقع في هذا الأمر؟؟ أعتقد سبب كبير موجود يجب أن يتم تلافيه مستقبلاً، على الأقل على الصعيد الشخصي، كما يجب أن ينتبه الجميع حتى ممن لا يخصه الأمر كونه جيداً باللغة العربية، وذلك لتلافيه مستقبلاً مع من سيرث اللغة عنه.. 
وأشيد هنا إلى التماسي اللغة العربية الفصحى الجيدة عند كل من السوريين والفلسطينيين والعراقيين والأردنيين، على الترتيب.... 
طبعاً هي مسألة شخصية التمستها... وأعتذر عن صراحتي التي يمكن أن يعتبرها أحد (وقاحتي) ، ولكن الموضوع للاستفسار والاستفادة لا أكثر ولا أقل..

:3: لا صفي شغل ولا دراسة مع هي المشاركة :68:

لك تحيــــــاتي أخي ابراهيم..​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (22 أبريل 2009)

*أهلين بالغالي*



أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أخي ابراهيم.. بارك الله فيك..
> 
> أهلين فيك خي​خليتولي ليش إنتوا مجال للماجستير أو الشغل أو أو أو ... حتى بالمنزل، بدأت الوالدة تدعي على الملتقى هه :68::68::68:
> 
> ...



بما أنك تطوالت على الجناب العالي وقدرت تنقض في المصرين اللي بينقضوا في الدنيا بحاله ومحدش يعرف ينقضهم .............. يبقى لازم أجوبك وبكل صراحة ......... نظرا لشجاعتك المتناهية. :68::68::68:
والله ياهندسة موضوع اللغة العربية الفصحى ده أمر مهم فعلا
ولكن المشكلة عندنا في مصر هي البيئة وإسلوب التلقي
يعني إحنا عندنا قليل من مدرسين اللغة العربية اللي بيتكلموا باللغة العربية داخل الفصل فضلا عن المعاملات العامة وكذالك أئمة المساجد حتى على المنبر بعضهم يحاول أن يترك اللغة الفصحى حتى يفهمه الناس .......... ودي فعلا مشكلة كبيرة وأنا معاك فيها.
أما عن كون الملتزمين لا يتحدثون بها فأعتقد والله أعلم إن الغالبية منهم (أكيد أنا مش منهم ) يخافوا من ان يكون فعل شهرة أو تضيق صدور الناس منهم ......... أما عني فبصراحة ممكن أتكلم بالفصحى إذا إستدعى الأمر وخصوصا هناك بعض المواقف التي تطلب الفصحى فعلا ..... ولكن يصعب على أن أستمر على ذلك ........... فضلا عن بيئة الهندسة المدنية التي لها لغتها الخاصة البعيده عن اللغة الفصحى أو العامية أو الإنجليزية حتى ........... ودي طبعا أنا فارس فيها :68::68::68::68::68:
وبعدين وقات بتطلع ألفاظ فصحى حلوه من المصرين برده
يعني في أمل .........ههههههههههههه
ويبقى موضوع القرآن الكريم
الحمد لله عندنا في مصر نسبة ليست بالقليلة من حفظة القرآن والمجيدين لفنونه
وأعتقد إن مصر من مده كبيره جدا وهي مشهوره بالموضوع ده.
وزي طبعا ما حضرتك عارف الشعب المصري وقدرته على الجمع بين النقائض ...........ههههههه
أما بالنسبة لتقديم عذر للأخوه من الجزائر وغيرها علشان الإحتلال
فحضرتك لو نظرت في تاريخ مصر
ستجدها كله إحتلال
يعني أعتقد إن أول إستقلال حقيقي لمصر كان سنة 73 وبعض المراحل المتقطعة مثل فترة الخلافة الإسلامية .
يعني انجليز(اكثر من 70 سنه) فرنسين التراكوا اليهود .............. وقل زي ما انت عاوز تقول
معتقدش إن في حد فكر في الإستعمار ومشرفناش يعني
بس الحمد لله المصرين عندهم إحتفاظ بذاتهم ومعالمهم شويه
وفي نفس الوقت عندهم قدره كبيره جدا على التأقلم والتعيش مع الآخرين
وده اللي أنا حاسه والله أعلم


----------



## Abo Fares (22 أبريل 2009)

مشكور أخي ابراهيم.. رد سريع شامل يحوي كل ما طلبناه منك  ، بارك الله فيك.. 

تعليق مني صغير جداً على بعض النقاط.. 

بالنسبة لموضوع المعيدية والدراسات العليا.. أولاً وأخيراً ذلك يتبع لرغبتك الشخصية دون تدخل أي أحد بأفكارك، ودون التطلع لأي أحد سبقك لذلك... وعليك بالاستخارة، والله يقدملك يلي فيه الخير  

بالنسبة لموضوع المحادثة، مشاركة قوية أفدتنا بها، شكراً جزيلاً لك..

بالنسبة لموضوع اللغة والاحتلال.. نعم أعلم أيضاً تاريخ مصر ومعناتها مع المحتل.. ولكن يبقى الوضع ممتاز جداً امام المحتل الفرنسي الذي انخرط ومازال حتى الىن في المغرب العربي جميعه بشكل عام.. حتى أني أعتقد أن اللغة العربية عند الجزائريين أفضل منها بكثير عند المغربيين أو التونسيين، حيث أني سمعت لغة المغربيين بواسطة التلفاز فقط، ولم أفهم أي من عباراتهم للأسف.. 


من مشاركتك، جمل أضحكتني حقيقةً.. 



> وبالنسبة للأسم ففي كتير إسمهم إبراهيم أسامة أنا واحد منهم


فعلاً الأسماء تتكرر كثيراً في مصر، أعتقد أن السبب ربما هو التكني باسم الوالد، أليس كذلك؟؟




> وبعدين وقات بتطلع ألفاظ فصحى حلوه من المصرين برده
> يعني في أمل .........ههههههههههههه


على سلامتكم أخي ابراهيم... لحنا عم نحكي لمجرد الاستفسار... والشعب المصري محبوب جداً عند السوريين..


لك تحيــــاتي..​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (22 أبريل 2009)

*الله يكرمك ياهندسة*



أبو الحلول قال:


> مشكور أخي ابراهيم.. رد سريع شامل يحوي كل ما طلبناه منك  ، بارك الله فيك..
> 
> الحمد لله
> تعليق مني صغير جداً على بعض النقاط..
> ...



ومشكور ياهندسة 
وربنا يجزيك عن الملتقى كله خيرا..........


----------



## إسلام علي (22 أبريل 2009)

ماشاء الله ماشاء الله
الموضوع ده أزال الغبار عن كنوز صامتة في الملتقى 
أكثر الله من أمثالك أخي إبراهيم
وإسمح لي يا أخي الكريم أسلخك ,,, إحم عفواً ,,, قصدي أسألك شوية :d
طيب هعتبرك سمحت ,,,
.
.
.
.
. سمحت مش كده 
.
.
.
خلاص يا عم من غير نرفزة بس
أولاً أحيي فيك جوانب كثيرة ماشاء الله ,,,العمل منذ الصغر ,,,إحساسك بالأمل في فترة الضياع (اللي مرينا بيها زيك !)
وتوبتك الدينية والدراسية 
وإصرارك على الإلتزام رغم نقصان الشعور بالحاجة للمساعدة القصوى من عند الله عز وجل
(طبعاً كلنا نحتاج لله أكثر من أنفاسنا لكن أقصد الشعور البشري يعني )
وأيضاً حبك لأهلك رغم أنهم كما قلت ليسوا على قدر كبير من التعليم مما يجعلهم يعارضوك في أشياء كثيرة مثل الإلتزام كما ذكرت ,,,لكن على فكرة أهم شيء طيبة القلب ,,,صح ولا مش غلط ؟ 

ونيجي للأسألة ,,,
إيه أخبارك مع الجنس اللتيف ,,, عفواً أقصد اللطيف (يا لطيف يا رب :d) ,,, مش ناوي تتأهل بقى ولا هتعمل زي الإمام أحمد بن حنبل اللي عقلها جيداً وتزوج بعد الـ 40 !

والسؤال الثاني ,,,ما هو طموحك في العلم الشرعي ,,, هل تكتفي بدراسة بعض الكتب من باب متعلم على سبيل النجاة أم ستأخذ خطوة أكبر وتتعمق أكثر ؟

أخيراً ما هو طموحك الهندسي بعد التخرج ,,,؟

وسعدت بمتابعة اللقاء معك 
بشر


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (22 أبريل 2009)

*أهلا أخي الحبيب بشر*



bishr قال:


> ماشاء الله ماشاء الله
> الموضوع ده أزال الغبار عن كنوز صامتة في الملتقى
> الله يكرمك ده بس من زوقك وطيبة أصلك ياهندسة​أكثر الله من أمثالك أخي إبراهيم
> ربنا يسترنا جميعا​وإسمح لي يا أخي الكريم أسلخك ,,, إحم عفواً ,,, قصدي أسألك شوية :d
> ...



أنا أسعد
الله يكرمك ويبارك فيك​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 أبريل 2009)

> سؤال صغير جداً قرأت عنه وسألت عنه أفتوني علماءنا الأجلاء به... ولكني أحببت استشارتك والأخوة به..
> أحياناً ما نتعرض لأمر، وهو التحدث عبر النت مع الأخوات... من خلال وجودنا في هذا الملتقى، ربما نتحدث في المناقشات العامة في المواضيع، ونتحدث ربما عبر الرسائل الخاصة، وربما يصل الأمر لبرامج المحادثة..
> طبعاً كون الملتقى هندسي، جميع المناقشات سيكون لها طابعها الهندسي، حتى لو اضطر الأمر للوصول إلى برامج المحادثة لتسهيل أمر الأخذ والرد حول مسألة معينة..
> طيب، ترى ما هي نظرتك في هذا الموضوع؟؟ وما هي نظرة الزملاء في ذلك؟؟ هل التحدث عبر النت بصورة منفردة عن الجماعية يعتبر أمر مختلف؟؟ وهل يمكن اعتباره (خلوة لا شرعية) حتى لو كان البعد في المسافات موجود؟؟ إن كان نعم، هل يشفع ربما وجود أحد آخر في الغرفة نفسها؟؟ أو هل يشفع ربما أن الحديث التزم الحديث الهندسي دون الخروج عن هذه الحدود؟؟
> جميعها أسئلة أثارتني مسبقاً، وسألت عنها وأخذت جواباً معيناً... ولكن أحب أن أسمع منك وممن يحب من الأخوة والأخوات معنا..


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اهلا اخي العزيز ابو الحلول - لم تذكر لنا فحوي الفتوي التي حصلت عليها بخصوص هذا الموضوع ؟؟؟


----------



## مهندسة رضى (22 أبريل 2009)

انا كنت متابعة اللقاء مع بشمهندس ابراهيم .....انما بعد .....



إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> *ربنا يستر ومتكونش مهندسة مدني ........ ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليهم :7::7::7::7::7::7:*



مالها بقى المهندسة المدنية ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

وعشان كلامك ده ......ربنا يرزقك بزوجه تطلع عينك :57:.... وتكون مهندسة مدنية


----------



## مهندسة رضى (22 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اهلا اخي العزيز ابو الحلول - لم تذكر لنا فحوي الفتوي التي حصلت عليها بخصوص هذا الموضوع ؟؟؟



اهلا مهندسنا الفاضل محى ......

احب اعلق على الموضوع ده ........ 

الموضوع ده فى اراء كتير .....يعنى فى أ راء تقول حرام.... وأراء تقول بضوابط الشرع ...الخ 

ولكنى أخد بحديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم " _استفتي قلبك_ وان افتاك الناس وافتوك ". 

لان ممكن اكون بكلم مع حد كلام عادى وبضوابط ...ولكن جوايا احساس بكلامى معه مش عادى :57:... 

والعكس صحيح ..ممكن اكون بكلمه عادى ..وهو ياخد الموضوع مش عادى ...الخ ههههههههه( حلو موضوع عادى ومش عادى )

واحنا فى الاول والاخر بشر... وكمان اكيد بيقى فى تجاذب وتنافر .هههههههههه

والموضوع ممكن الاول يبدا كويس وماشى تمام ...انما ممكن يأخد ابعاد تانية ..( الا ما رحم ربى ....)

انا فى راى المحادثة بين الجنسين لالالالا....

وأخيرا....لانى طولت اوووووى ....

(ومن حام حول _الحمى يوشك أن يقع_ فيه"......) 

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : _ما_ تركت بعدي _فتنة أضر_ على الرجال من _النساء_ “

فاتقوا النساء .. ...حتى لو على الشات :7:


----------



## هادي المهندس (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 

اخواني الاعزاء هناك مقوله تقول ان الطريق طويل ونهايته بعيده وعند الوصول اليه يتضح ان الفائده هي ( في الطريق ) وليس الحصول على نهايته ,,,,,,, ما اقصده هنا هو هذا الملتقى الذي نسير فيه ليس فقط للمعلومات الهندسيه بل الصحبه الجميله والذوق الرفيع والكلمات والمواقف الجميله التي نتعلمها فيما بيننا لاننا الى ان نموت نتعلم .......... موضوع لقاء المهندسين بصراحه جميل وان لم يرتاده الجميع ونتمنى ان يكون الجميع يعبر عن اراءه للفائده ......... 
لاني وكما اعلم ان العلوم الظاهريه اقصد هذه العلوم الهندسيه وغيرها التي تفيدنا بالدنــــــــــــــــــيا هي زائله بزوال مسببها اذا الباقي هو العلوم الباطنيه التي نتعلمها ومنها هذه العلوم الاخلاقيه وانا اعتبر موضوع اللقاء هو موضوع اخلاقي جميل ممكن حصول الفائده والرضى من الخالق ...........

اما بالنسبه لسؤال اخي ابو الحلول ....... بصراحه تامه ان الانسان اذا اراد شئ يعمله ولا يوقفه شئ لان ذاته الداخليه هي التي تريد هذا وتبدا بتبرير ما تريده وان قرأ فتوى تخالف ما يريد _*لكن*_ نرجع الى اخلاقياتنا ممكن ان نتكلم مع من نريد ومع كل اصناف النساء لكن بصوره طبيعيه بحته ولا يمكن التطرق لاي موضوع يثير المكامن النفسيه التي تقودنا الى ما تريد ذات النفس واعتقد هذا من النوادر اذا لنكن نحن اسياد الموقف اتكلم بما احتاج والسلام لان هذا بينك وبين الله وبصراحه انا من كلامي لا ازكي نفسي ولو زكيت نفسي لقلت لك لا والف لا لا يمكن الكلام مع النساء لاي غرض لكن التحكم العقلي هو سيد الموقف وكوننا مثقفين لنــــــــــــــــا من العقل انشاء الله بما يستطيع نهي النفس عن الهوى ...........

واسف على الاطاله 

وبصراحه لقاء الاخ ابراهيم كان شيق وجميل وادعوا له يارب ان يتم التخرج بافضل العلامات وانشاء الله يكرمك على الالتزام الديني الذي يكمله الالتزام الاخلاقي .

مع خالص تحياتي للجميع


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (22 أبريل 2009)

*مرحبا مهندسة رضى*



مهندسة رضى قال:


> انا كنت متابعة اللقاء مع بشمهندس ابراهيم .....انما بعد .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



طبعا المهندسة المدني لاغبار عليها ومحدش يقدر يقول غير كده وأكيد أمه دعيه له اللي هيقع في واحده منهم ولا إيه يابشمهندس محي...... أنت سايبني لوحدي ليه بس.......... الله المستعان.
وبعدين أنا بقول ربنا يستر ومتكونش......... يعني في إحتمال تكون وإحتمال كبير كمان:57::57::57:
بس ألقاها أنا بس​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (22 أبريل 2009)

*أهلا أخي الغالي هادي*



هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخواني الاعزاء هناك مقوله تقول ان الطريق طويل ونهايته بعيده وعند الوصول اليه يتضح ان الفائده هي ( في الطريق ) وليس الحصول على نهايته ,,,,,,, ما اقصده هنا هو هذا الملتقى الذي نسير فيه ليس فقط للمعلومات الهندسيه بل الصحبه الجميله والذوق الرفيع والكلمات والمواقف الجميله التي نتعلمها فيما بيننا لاننا الى ان نموت نتعلم .......... موضوع لقاء المهندسين بصراحه جميل وان لم يرتاده الجميع ونتمنى ان يكون الجميع يعبر عن اراءه للفائده .........
> لاني وكما اعلم ان العلوم الظاهريه اقصد هذه العلوم الهندسيه وغيرها التي تفيدنا بالدنــــــــــــــــــيا هي زائله بزوال مسببها اذا الباقي هو العلوم الباطنيه التي نتعلمها ومنها هذه العلوم الاخلاقيه وانا اعتبر موضوع اللقاء هو موضوع اخلاقي جميل ممكن حصول الفائده والرضى من الخالق ...........
> ...



ربنا يبارك فيك ويزيدك حسن خلق وتواضع ياهندسة
وبجد أنا بستمتع بمشاركات حضرتك جميعاها سواء في المواضيع العامة أو في الهندسة المدنية​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (22 أبريل 2009)

*أستاذ ورئيس قسم*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اهلا اخي العزيز ابو الحلول - لم تذكر لنا فحوي الفتوي التي حصلت عليها بخصوص هذا الموضوع ؟؟؟



أستاذ في صيد المواقف
ههههههههههه
ربنا يكرمك ياهندسة
وفعلا عندك حق​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 أبريل 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> _طبعا المهندسة المدني لاغبار عليها ومحدش يقدر يقول غير كده وأكيد أمه دعيه له اللي هيقع في واحده منهم_ ولا إيه يابشمهندس محي...... أنت سايبني لوحدي ليه بس.......... الله المستعان.​
> وبعدين أنا بقول ربنا يستر ومتكونش......... يعني في إحتمال تكون وإحتمال كبير كمان:57::57::57:
> 
> بس ألقاها أنا بس​


 
طبعا يا حاج ابراهيم - يا سعده وهناه وتبقي امه داعياله اللي يتجوزمن الاصل ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, فما بالك بقي لما يكون متزوج مهندسه مدني :68:,,,,,,,,,,,حتي تبقي الاسرة آمنه جداجدا جدا جدا جدا من الناحيه الانشائيه :7: ,,,,,,,,, ولكن طبعا التكلفه هاتزيد جدا نتيجة هذا الامان الانشائي العالي - والله يكون في عونه وعونها ههههههههههه


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 أبريل 2009)

ما اخبيش عليكم يا اخوان انا غير مقتنع بموضوع ان يكون هناك طرف ثالث كي لاتعتبر الخلوة غير شرعيه بين اتنين بيتكلموا في النت - وقد يكون بينهما الاف الاميال 
اعتقد الكلام ده مبالغ فيه شويه - قصدي مبالغ فيه كتير ,,,,,,,,,, لان من الاولي انه ما يتكلمش معاها من الاصل وخلاص - 
لان دي لا تعتبر خلوة من وجهة نظري - لان الخلوة هي ان يكون الرجل والمراه في مكان واحد - مصعد مثلا او مكتب او سياره ,,,,,,,,,,, الخ - لكن خلوة في الانترنت !!!!!!!!!!!! غريبه شويه


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (22 أبريل 2009)

*الحمد لله*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> طبعا يا حاج ابراهيم - يا سعده وهناه وتبقي امه داعياله اللي يتجوزمن الاصل ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, فما بالك بقي لما يكون متزوج مهندسه مدني :68:,,,,,,,,,,,حتي تبقي الاسرة آمنه جداجدا جدا جدا جدا من الناحيه الانشائيه :7: ,,,,,,,,, ولكن طبعا التكلفه هاتزيد جدا نتيجة هذا الامان الانشائي العالي - والله يكون في عونه وعونها ههههههههههه



أيوه كده ياهندسة الله يكرمك
متسبنيش لوحدي وخليك قريب على طول


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 أبريل 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> أيوه كده ياهندسة الله يكرمك
> متسبنيش لوحدي وخليك قريب على طول


 
لا تقلق يا اخ ابراهيم انت عليك حراسه مشدده - لانك رئيس الاركان - واكيد مستهدف من الطرف الاخر هههههههههههههههههه - خاصة ان المعركه لم تنتهي بعد والهدنه القائمه مؤقته باعتراف القائد الاعلي لقوات الطرف الاخر ( الاخت نور ) ههههههههههه


----------



## Ayman (22 أبريل 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> طبعا المهندسة المدني لاغبار عليها ومحدش يقدر يقول غير كده 57::57::57:
> بس ألقاها أنا بس​



هذا ان لم تكن مهندسة موقع ...و الا فلا بد من الغبار ...

تسجيل متابعة للحوار الشيق


----------



## Ayman (22 أبريل 2009)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> انا كنت متابعة اللقاء مع بشمهندس ابراهيم .....انما بعد .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



وقعت ...
دعوة رضى في ساعة رضا
اقروا الفاتحة على الأسد :68:


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (22 أبريل 2009)

*منورنا ياهندسة*



ayman قال:


> هذا ان لم تكن مهندسة موقع ...و الا فلا بد من الغبار ...
> 
> تسجيل متابعة للحوار الشيق



ده أكيد طبعا
بصراحة موضوع مهندسة موقع
ده مش مقبول خالص من وجهة نظري الشخصية​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (22 أبريل 2009)

*الله المستعان*



ayman قال:


> وقعت ...
> دعوة رضى في ساعة رضا
> اقروا الفاتحة على الأسد :68:



ربنا يستر
أمر الزواج أمر جميل فعلا
ربنا يرزقنا من الحور العين​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 أبريل 2009)

> سؤال أخير أضيفه لسؤالَيّ السابقين.. سؤالي موجه لك ولجميع أخوتنا من مصر الحبيبة..
> أرجو ألا يكون استفساري هذا مزعجاً لكم، ولكنه مجرد استفسار لا يغادر حدود الاستفسار للعلم بالشيء، ومحاولة النصح أو إيجاد الحلول، على الصعيد الشخصي على الأقل... فأرجوا أن تتقبلوه استفساراً لا نقداً..
> من خلال الملتقى، قرأنا مشاركات الأخوة من بلدان عربية مختلفة في عالمنا العربي الحبيب.. وسأرتب جنسية المشاركة حسب نسبتها التي لاحظتها أنا شخصياً من خلال تواجدي لمدة سنة تزيد بعض الايام..
> قرأنا المشاركات من الأخوة المصريين، الخليجيين بشكل عام، السودانيين، الفلسطينيين، العراقيين، السوريين والأردنيين، الجزائريين.. وباقي الدول العربية بنسبة مشاركات أقل..
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اهلا اخي الكريم م ابو الحلول 

اعتقد ان المشاركين في المنتدي لا يمكن اعتبارهم مقياس واقعي لمستوي المهندسين في بلادهم - لان من الممكن تجد مهندسين اكفاء جدا وليس لديهم الوقت الكافي للمشاركه في المنتدي نظرا لانشغالهم باعمالهم وحياتهم العامه والخاصه 

كما ان معظم المشاركين يتحدثون بلغة بلادهم العاميه - والتي تختلف باختلاف كل بلد عن الآخر - وبالتالي فملاحظة الضعف في الالمام بقواعد اللغه العربيه بين رواد المنتدي لا يمكن اعتباره واقعي -والمثل الذي اوردته بخصوص اللهجه الخاصه باهل المغرب الشقيق خير دليل علي ذلك - لدرجة انني شاهدت حديث لاحد المواطنين المغربيين باللهجه المغربيه علي قناة الجزيره وكان مترجما علي الشاشه الي اللغه العربيه :7:- يعني المتحدث يتكلم باللغه العربيه العاميه المغربيه ويتم ترجمة هذا علي الشاشه الي اللغه العربيه ايضاً ههههههههههه 

بالنسبه للمصريين احب الفت نظر حضرتك والاخوه المشاركين جميعا ان مصر عدد سكانها تجاوز ال 80 مليون نسمه - واكبر دوله عربيه تليها في التعداد لا تتجاوز ال 26 مليون نسمه - يعني مصر اكبر من اكبر دوله عربيه بعدها بحوالي اكثر من 3 امثال 

وهنا اضرب مثل بسيط - لو افترضنا جدلا اننا نريد تكبير صورة فوتوغرافيه بنفس هذه النسبه - يعني صورة بمقاس معين تم تكبيرها 3 امثال - فمن الطبيعي ان تظهر العيوب في تلك الصورة اكبر من الصورة الاصليه قبل عملية التكبير وكذلك تظهر المميزات اكبر منها في الصورة الاصليه بنفس نسبة التكبير 

وهنا تزداد مادة و مساحةواسباب النقد للناقدين وايضا تزداد مساحة المدح للمادحين - نظرية نصف الكوب المملؤ والنصف الفارغ - كل حسب ما يريد ان يري في تلك الصورة المكبره وحسب دوافع النقد لديه - فمن يبحث عن الفساد الاقتصادي او السياسي او الديني او الاجتماعي سيجده اكبر ,,,,,,,,,, ومن يبحث عن الضعف في اللغه العربيه سيجده اكبر وواضح ومن يبحث عن الضعف في اللغه الانجليزيه سيجده اكبر ( واخد بالك من الضعف في اللغه الانجليزيه دي :7 ومن يبحث عن التدين سيجده اكبر ومن يبحث عن العلم او الادب او الفن او ,,, او ,,,,,, الخ سيجده اكبر من الصورة الاصليه 

هذا طبعا علي اعتبار ان التكبير تم ثلاثة امثال فقط - ولو تم التكبير اكبر من ذلك ستجد الفارق اكبر من ذلك بنفس النسبه 

يعني لو دوله تعدادها 2 مليون مثلا وقارنتها بمصر ستجد ان تلك الدوله بالنسبه لمصر تعتبر جنة الله في الارض وليس بها اي عيوب - في حين ان الحقيقه عكس ذلك 

ومثال آخر - ولكن هذه المره المثال هندسي وانشائي :7:- نفترض عندنا عمود اساسي و محوري في الجمله الانشائيه معرض لاحمال تصل الي 500 طن - وعمود آخر معرض لاحمال لا تتجاوز 5 طن - طبعا تصميم العمود الاول من حيث خطوات التصميم واتباع الكود المطبق وطريقة التدقيق ونوعه سيكون خاضع لاجراءات صارمه - يعني ها يكون موضوع تحت المجهر في كل شئ 

لكن العمود الاخر ( ابو خمسة طن ) ستجده آمن جداااااااا من الناحيه الانشائيه بدون اي مجهود من المصمم - يعني الحد الادني الموجود في الكود والذي يجب الا يقل عنه اي عمود - ستجده يقاوم احمال اكبر من الاحمال المعرض لها هذا العمود - وبالتالي فلن يتم تصميم هذا العمود ولن يخضع لما يخضع له العمود الاول من حسابات وتدقيقات 

وارجو من الله الا نعمق الفرقه التي وضعها الاحتلال بيننا بتقسيمنا الي دويلات بينها حدود جغرافيه بان نزيد تلك الحدود ونضيف اليها حدود ثقافيه واجتماعيه وسياسيه متناسيين ان اولوياتنا يجب ان تكون للدين - يعني المسلم اولا مهما كان وطنه او لونه او جنسه او لغته مصداقا لقول الله عز وجل ( افنجعل المسلمين كالمجرمين مالكم كيف تحكمون ) صدق الله العظيم 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــــــد_


----------



## Ayman (23 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي محيي..كلام يدل على فهم عميق..
اضافة : بشهادة شيخ المشايخ - لن اقول اسمه- البلد الوحيد الذي لا تجد لأهلهم لكنة عند اجادته للعربي الفصيح هي مصر..
و فعلا ملحوظ جدا في القراء ..بعض القراء تعرف جنسيته عند القراءة و هذا يعني ان هناك لكنه .


----------



## Abo Fares (23 أبريل 2009)

أهلاً م. محيي.. م. أيمن... 

ولكن هل أعتبر أن ملاحظتي للاستفسار والتحسين كانت سبباً لانزعاج عندكم؟؟ 

المهم في الموضوع.. أنا لم اتحدث سوى عن اللغة العربية الفصحى، ولم أتحدث عن التدين والالتزام، ولم اتحدث عن المستوى الهندسي، ولم آتي بأي موضوع آخر.. 
ما قصدته هو ضعف واضح وجليّ في التعبير في اللغة العربية الفصحى عند إخوتنا من مصر.. ولا يمكن تعليل هذا النقص بسبب كبر مساحة مصر الحبيبة وزيادة عدد سكانها الأفاضل أبداً.. 
كما أن مرتادي هذا الملتقى من كافة الدول العربية، يعتبرون هم الطبقة المثقفة في المجتمع، وبالتالي ربما ما خفي كان أعظم !!

المثال أخي محيي لم يكن مثالياً.. وبتقريب آخر.. حسب كلامك.. لا أعرف ما العائق الذي يقف في وجه المنتخب البحريني لكرة القدم للحصول على كأس العالم في كل مسابقة له.. حيث أن مساحة مملكة البحرين الشقيقة صغيرة، وعدد سكانها قليل.. إذاً عليهم إحراز كأس العالم في كل مسابقة له، وربما تنافسهم الدول ذات المساحات الصغيرة عليه.. 

أنا لا أعرف ما سبب الضعف، ظننت أني سأجد إجابة تقول (بسبب كون الدراسة باللغة الإنجليزية)، أو، (بسبب غياب الاهتمام اللازم لتدريس اللغة العربية في المدارس)، أو أو أو.... 

وعلى كل حال، إن كان سؤالي مزعجاً، أقوم بحذفه حالاً......... 

لكم جميعاً تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 أبريل 2009)

ayman قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي محيي..كلام يدل على فهم عميق..
> اضافة : بشهادة شيخ المشايخ - لن اقول اسمه- البلد الوحيد الذي لا تجد لأهلهم لكنة عند اجادته للعربي الفصيح هي مصر..
> و فعلا ملحوظ جدا في القراء ..بعض القراء تعرف جنسيته عند القراءة و هذا يعني ان هناك لكنه .


 
وجزاك خيرا أخي ايمن 

وهناك مقوله اخري اخي ايمن - ولا اذكر قائلها - اعتقد الملك فهد 

ان القرآن الكريم نزل في مكه وطبع في اسطنبول وقرئ في مصر 

ومن وجهة نظري احسن دروس تعليم لغه عربيه فصحي هي تفسير القرآن لفضيلة الشيخ الشعراوي رحمة الله عليه - لانه اثناء دراسته الازهريه وعند دخول الجامعه - كان والده يطلب منه ان يلتحق بكلية اصول الدين او الشريعه الا انه فضل الالتحاق بكلية اللغه العربيه - لانها لغة القرآن الكريم ولكي نفهم القرآن لابد وان نكون متمكنين من اللغه لذلك لابد من الالتحاق بكلية اللغه العربيه - هكذا قال فضيلته - وتم له ما اراد واصبح الشيخ محمد متولي الشعراوي رحمة الله عليه وعلي جميع موتي المسلمين


----------



## Abo Fares (23 أبريل 2009)

ayman قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي محيي..كلام يدل على فهم عميق..
> اضافة : بشهادة شيخ المشايخ - لن اقول اسمه- البلد الوحيد الذي لا تجد لأهلهم لكنة عند اجادته للعربي الفصيح هي مصر..
> و فعلا ملحوظ جدا في القراء ..بعض القراء تعرف جنسيته عند القراءة و هذا يعني ان هناك لكنه .


 
أخي أيمن.. القراء من مصر الحبيبة على راسنا من فوق، وأعتبرهم شيوخ القراء.. 
القارئ محمد صديق المنشاوي رحمه الله، هو القارئ الأول الذي أستمع لقراءته... ولا ننسى الشيخ مصطفى اسماعيل، والشيخ عبد الباسط عبد الصمد رحمهم الله جميعاً... 

ولكن حديثنا لم يكن على مستوى طبقة معينة، ولكن على المستوى العام...... 

لك تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً م. محيي.. م. أيمن... ​
> 
> ولكن هل أعتبر أن ملاحظتي للاستفسار والتحسين كانت سبباً لانزعاج عندكم؟؟ ​
> المهم في الموضوع.. أنا لم اتحدث سوى عن اللغة العربية الفصحى، ولم أتحدث عن التدين والالتزام، ولم اتحدث عن المستوى الهندسي، ولم آتي بأي موضوع آخر..
> ...


 
السؤال غير مزعج ولا حاجه يا اخ ابو الحلول - وموضوع الحذف ده يرجع لك انت كمشرف علي المنتدي واحنا اعضاء وليس لنا الحق ان نتدخل في عمل ادارة الملتقي ولكننا من حقنا ان نوضح وجهة نظرنا ,,,,,

 لذلك فانني ارد في واقعية السؤال اولا - قد تكون هذه الملاحظه ناتجه عن اطلاعك في المنتدي هنا فقط - ورواد المنتدي من المصريين وغيرهم مهندسين وقد يكونوا غير مهتمين باللغه العربيه - خاصة ان الاعضاء المصريين لن يتجاوزوا ثلث اعضاء المنتدي علي الاكثر يعني 100 ولا 150 الف هؤلاء لن يمثلوا ترمومتر حقيقي لقياس مستوي اللغه العربيه في مصر - ونفس الكلام ينطبق علي باقي الدول العربيه الاخري 
و حتي مستويكفاءة المهندسين لا يمكن قياسه من المنتدي هنا - لاني زي ماقلتلك رواد المنتدي من جميع الدول العربيه ماهم الا مهندسين لديهم الوقت و الدافع للمشاركه في المنتدي ( سواء كان هذا الدافع وقت فراغ او طلب معلومه او افادة الغير ) - 

وبعدين انا كمصري لازم ادافع عن مصر وانت كسوري لابد وان تدافع عن سوريا واي عربي لابد وان يدافع عن بلده - بدون تجريح او غضب من هذا الدفاع اذا كان بالحق ويجب ان يكون بالحق - وهذا لا يمنع ان يكون الود والاحترام متبادل بين الجميع 

وتقبل تحياتي 



_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــد_


----------



## Abo Fares (23 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السؤال غير مزعج ولا حاجه يا اخ ابو الحلول - وموضوع الحذف ده يرجع لك انت كمشرف علي المنتدي واحنا اعضاء وليس لنا الحق ان نتدخل في عمل ادارة الملتقي ولكننا من حقنا ان نوضح وجهة نظرنا ,,,,,
> 
> لذلك فانني ارد في واقعية السؤال اولا - قد تكون هذه الملاحظه ناتجه عن اطلاعك في المنتدي هنا فقط - ورواد المنتدي من المصريين وغيرهم مهندسين وقد يكونوا غير مهتمين باللغه العربيه - خاصة ان الاعضاء المصريين لن يتجاوزوا ثلث اعضاء المنتدي علي الاكثر يعني 100 ولا 150 الف هؤلاء لن يمثلوا ترمومتر حقيقي لقياس مستوي اللغه العربيه في مصر - ونفس الكلام ينطبق علي باقي الدول العربيه الاخري
> و حتي مستويكفاءة المهندسين لا يمكن قياسه من المنتدي هنا - لاني زي ماقلتلك رواد المنتدي من جميع الدول العربيه ماهم الا مهندسين لديهم الوقت و الدافع للمشاركه في المنتدي ( سواء كان هذا الدافع وقت فراغ او طلب معلومه او افادة الغير ) -
> ...


 
يا عمي وين قاعدين لحنا؟؟ لا هجوم ولا دفاع.. الأمر ومافيه ملاحظة عندي تطلب الإيضاح منكم، لا أكثر ولا أقل.. ليس هو هجوماً مني يتطلب دفاعاً منكم لا سمح الله.. 

على العموم، كانت وجهة نظري كون الملتقى هندسياً، فإن الطبقة المشاركة فيه هي الطبقة المثقفة، وبالتالي هي الأفضل في هذه النقطة التي نتناقش حولها.... أما وقد تم نفي ذلك واعتبارها ليست الأفضل... فالحمدلله أنه تم توضيح الأمر، أي أن الأمر ليس بالضعف الذي توقعت، وشكراً لك على التوضيح..

لكم تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## Ayman (23 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> يا عمي وين قاعدين لحنا؟؟ لا هجوم ولا دفاع.. الأمر ومافيه ملاحظة عندي تطلب الإيضاح منكم، لا أكثر ولا أقل.. ليس هو هجوماً مني يتطلب دفاعاً منكم لا سمح الله..
> 
> على العموم، كانت وجهة نظري كون الملتقى هندسياً، فإن الطبقة المشاركة فيه هي الطبقة المثقفة، وبالتالي هي الأفضل في هذه النقطة التي نتناقش حولها.... أما وقد تم نفي ذلك واعتبارها ليست الأفضل... فالحمدلله أنه تم توضيح الأمر، أي أن الأمر ليس بالضعف الذي توقعت، وشكراً لك على التوضيح..
> 
> لكم تحيــــــاتي..​



مرحبا اخي ابو الحلول
لا أعرف لم تزداد حساسيتك عندما تنتقد في المواضيع العامة..
عادي ا اخي اعتبره موضوع هندسي :71:
ما شاء الله على الأخوة في سوريا ..فعلا أقوياء في اللغة العربية . لم اكن اتخيل مدى قوتهم الى ان عمل معي اخوة من سوريا ..
يعني المشكلة فيكم اخي انتم اللي مستواكم عالي :15:
نعم..مستوى اللغة العربية في مصر ينخفض يوما بعد يوم للأسف..و يتطلب التدخل - و على الأهل ان يأخذوا هذا الموضوع على محمل الجد .
اعتقد اني ذكرت قبل ذلك موقف يوضح ما أقول .
ثانيا ..لا ارى اي علاقة بين الوسط و مستوى اللغة ..لكن ربما تكون هناك علاقة بين اللهجة او اللكنة و مستوى اللغة عند الشخص..



> يا عمي وين قاعدين لحنا؟؟ لا هجوم ولا دفاع..



لا... اليوم خصيصا في هجوم ودفاع :16: ...ربنا يعينك يا بشمهندس محيي و كل الزمالكاوية
الأهلي و الزمالك اليوم ...الساعة كم؟


----------



## Ayman (23 أبريل 2009)

الأخ ابراهيم اسامة ..اللقاء معك لكن ...اعتبره مشاركة جماعية في الحديث
اعتذر لك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 أبريل 2009)

> لا... اليوم خصيصا في هجوم ودفاع :16: ...ربنا يعينك يا بشمهندس محيي و كل الزمالكاوية
> الأهلي و الزمالك اليوم ...الساعة كم؟


 
الله يعينكم انتوا يا اخ ايمن ( الاهلاويه ) لان احنا ليس لدينا ما نخسره ,,,,,,,,, الطبيعي اننا نتهزم :7::7::7::7::7:

لكن انتوا اللي ها تلعبوا علي اعصابكم يا حلو :83::83::83::83::83::83:,,,,,,,,,,,,,,الخساره تعني الكثير والكثير !!!!!! 
لجماهير الكره كلها والفضيحه ها تبقي بجلاجل هههههههههههههه - وخصوصا ان اولاد عمومتنا ( الاسمعلاويه ) كشروا عن انيابهم :83::83::83::83::83::83:

المباراه الساعة 8.15 مساءاً يتوقيت القاهره

المباره


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (23 أبريل 2009)

*ياباشا ولا يهمك*



ayman قال:


> الأخ ابراهيم اسامة ..اللقاء معك لكن ...اعتبره مشاركة جماعية في الحديث
> اعتذر لك



ولايهمك ياهندسة
لما حضرتك تتكلم أنت وأستاذي محي ويرد حبيبي أبوالحلول
أكني أنا اللي بتكلم في جميع ألأحوال
وربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا
وأرجو أن يستمر الأمر على أنه شيء من الدعابه ولا يلبس ثياب الجدال​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (23 أبريل 2009)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> الله يعينكم انتوا يا اخ ايمن ( الاهلاويه ) لان احنا ليس لدينا ما نخسره ,,,,,,,,, الطبيعي اننا نتهزم :7::7::7::7::7:
> 
> لكن انتوا اللي ها تلعبوا علي اعصابكم يا حلو :83::83::83::83::83::83:,,,,,,,,,,,,,,الخساره تعني الكثير والكثير !!!!!!
> لجماهير الكره كلها والفضيحه ها تبقي بجلاجل هههههههههههههه - وخصوصا ان اولاد عمومتنا ( الاسمعلاويه ) كشروا عن انيابهم :83::83::83::83::83::83:
> ...



أنت زملكاوي يازعيم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
الله المستعان
ربنا يستر والأهلى يفوز:7::7::7::7::7::7::7:​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 أبريل 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> أنت زملكاوي يازعيم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> الله المستعان
> 
> ربنا يستر والأهلى يفوز:7::7::7::7::7::7::7:​


 
ايوة يا حاج ابراهيم - زملكاوي جدااااااااااا- واحلي شئ في الزمالك انه مخلص ومحدد موقفه من الدوري بدري بدري - الحمد لله ان احنا خرجنا من داومة الهبوط واصبحنا في المنطقة الدافئه - ههههههههههه


----------



## أبو نادر (23 أبريل 2009)

:84:لانريد سحاب البساط من حبيبنا إبراهيم أسامة

ولكن لابد من الإدلاء بدلونا في موضوع اللهجات واللكنات

في الحقية أخوكم الفقير حريص على استخدام الفصحة بكل ما هو مكتوب 
لأني أعتقد أن حكم كتابة العامية الكراهة(كراهة تنزيه وليس تحريم):71:

ولكن هناك حقيقة لابد من الاشارة إليها أني عندما أستخدم الياهو مثلا للدردشة مع أصدقائي (السوريين أقصد)
أجد نفسي منجرَا بدون شعور للكلام والمزاح بالعامية معهم:69:

نفس الأمر ينسحب على أحبابي من كنانة الاسلام في مصر الحبيبة فهم أكثرية في أي نقاش ومن هنا يظنون أنهم 
كما يقول شيخي الحبيب محمد حسان يضنون أنفسهم جالسين على المصطبة في البلد عند جدي العمدة وخود كلام بلدي
ولكن أنا شخصيا أفهم كل صغيرة وكبيرة (تقريبا)وأهضم اللهجة المصرية بعجرها وبجرها:15: 

ولابد هنا من أن أذكر أني بعد الاحتكاك عبر النت ببعض الأخوة المصريين تبين لي أن الالتزام يغلب عليهم 
على عكس الصورة التي عمل الإعلام الموجه على غرسها بأن المجتمع المصري متحرر ومتفلت و(مودرن)

كما يجدر الاشارة إلى أنه من عظمة هذا الشعب العريق أصبح له طابع خاص بكل شي بما في ذلك اللغة العربية والانكليزية
وأذكركم هنا لاسيما أخي أبو الحلول بكلامنا السابق عن موضوع اللغة الانكليزية باللهجة المصرية (هههههههههه)

كل ما سبق لا يمنع من أن أوصي نفسي وإخواني باللغة العربية الفصحة أعظم لغة تكلم بها البشر ولغة أعظم كتاب وأعظم نبي:14:

بالعودة لأخينا الحبيب:84: إبراهيم أسامة:84: أرجو أن يستمر اللقاء معه وأرجو منه أن يطلق العنان لـ(كيبورده)ويحدثنا أكثر عما يريد
فكلامه يقطر شهدا مصفى


----------



## مهندسة رضى (23 أبريل 2009)

اتفق مع كلام المهندس ايمن .... 

وابو الحلول كان عايز يستفسر بس .... واكيد الامور وضحت ......

وانا اعرف ان ابو الحلول بيحب لغة المصرييييين اووووى... دا حتى انا كنت احسبه مصرى من بعض 

مشاركاته ..وخصوصا اللى بيكون فيها هزار ....زى المصريييييين تمام 

انما احيانا بيقلب سورى ..ومش بعرف معنى بعض الكلام 

واخيرا...........

نعود بقى للقاء مع المهندس ابراهيم .......

ويااااااارب الاهلى يكسب يا بشمهندس محى


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (23 أبريل 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> ايوة يا حاج ابراهيم - زملكاوي جدااااااااااا- واحلي شئ في الزمالك انه مخلص ومحدد موقفه من الدوري بدري بدري - الحمد لله ان احنا خرجنا من داومة الهبوط واصبحنا في المنطقة الدافئه - ههههههههههه



إن شاء الله هنيجي لك أنا والمهندس أيمن النهارده:7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (23 أبريل 2009)

*مرحبا أخي الحبيب*



skill قال:


> :84:لانريد سحاب البساط من حبيبنا إبراهيم أسامة
> 
> ولكن لابد من الإدلاء بدلونا في موضوع اللهجات واللكنات
> 
> ...



الشهد المصفي هو كلامك ياغالي


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (23 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله ماشاء الله*



مهندسة رضى قال:


> اتفق مع كلام المهندس ايمن ....
> 
> وابو الحلول كان عايز يستفسر بس .... واكيد الامور وضحت ......
> 
> ...



ربنا يبارك 
شوفتوهم وهم بيهدوا النفوس
ملائكه فعلا .....................:7::7::7::7::7::7:​


----------



## مهندسة رضى (23 أبريل 2009)

شوفت يا بشمهندس ايمن ...... عشان متقلش انى بدعى على بشمهندس ابراهيم وبظلمه.....

هو اللى بيبدا اهوو...

شوف الناس التانية بتقول علينا ايه ....:80: 

*بدون المرأة : يكون الرجل خشناًَ ..شرساً ..وحيدا .. جاهلا بمعاني الرحمة ..
*
*كل عقل الرجل لا يساوي عاطفة من عواطف المرأة **

**المرأة ... أحلى هدية أعطيت للرجل في هذه الحياة .... *

ونصيحة يا اخ ابراهيم خليك فى اجابتك على اسئلة الاخوة ....وبلاش تدخل معانا فى مناقشات


----------



## Abo Fares (23 أبريل 2009)

Ayman قال:


> مرحبا اخي ابو الحلول
> لا أعرف لم تزداد حساسيتك عندما تنتقد في المواضيع العامة..
> عادي ا اخي اعتبره موضوع هندسي :71:


 
لا يا عمي... مين بيسترجي يعصب بوجود المهندس محيي :3:.. هو معلمنا الكبير :12: ....... بس مجرد أخذ ورد، ممكن كانت العبارات قوية وقاسية شوي :83:، والمشاركة فقدت الابتسامات :7: اختصاراً للوقت، والمشاركة باللغة الفصحى مشان ما ناقض حالي ...... كل هاد بين إنو الرد عصبي وهجومي :60: هههههه

على كل حال، بعتذر إذا سببت أي إزعاج ...... والكفارة هي يوم الجمعة كاملاً بدون حذف من موضوع الويك إند ههههههه ... بس ما دخلني إذا أنس حذف شي ههههههه :68:




مهندسة رضى قال:


> وابو الحلول كان عايز يستفسر بس .... واكيد الامور وضحت ......
> وانا اعرف ان ابو الحلول بيحب لغة المصرييييين اووووى... دا حتى انا كنت احسبه مصرى من بعض
> مشاركاته ..وخصوصا اللى بيكون فيها هزار ....زى المصريييييين تمام
> انما احيانا بيقلب سورى ..ومش بعرف معنى بعض الكلام


 شكراً أختي المهندسة رضى، بارك الله بك  
أنا قولتلهم مفيش أيتها حاجة بس هم مردوش... معلهش، مصيرهم يعرفوا ههههههه
 :68::68::68:

تقبلوا جميعاً تحيـــــــاتي..

:56:​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (23 أبريل 2009)

*ههههههههههههه*



مهندسة رضى قال:


> شوفت يا بشمهندس ايمن ...... عشان متقلش انى بدعى على بشمهندس ابراهيم وبظلمه.....
> 
> هو اللى بيبدا اهوو...
> 
> ...



أكيد طبعا
حد يقدر يقول غير كده


----------



## إسلام علي (24 أبريل 2009)

* أبشر طال عمرك أخي Skill
ستجد الأصمعي معكم بدءاً من الآن ! 
(*قال يعني اللغة مقطعة بعضها أوي *)
*


----------



## أبو نادر (24 أبريل 2009)

bishr قال:


> * أبشر طال عمرك أخي skill
> ستجد الأصمعي معكم بدءاً من الآن !
> (*قال يعني اللغة مقطعة بعضها أوي *)
> *



*طيب أهلا بك وأسمعنا صوت صفير بلبلك*


----------



## anass81 (24 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي ابراهيم

سؤال : ما هو أطرف موقف حصل لك في منتدانا , واخر حصل معك في حياتك


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (24 أبريل 2009)

*أهلا مهندس أنس*



anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي ابراهيم
> 
> سؤال : ما هو أطرف موقف حصل لك في منتدانا , واخر حصل معك في حياتك



بالنسبة للمنتدى
فأطرف موقف وغالبا مايتكرر
عندما أري موضوع وأذخل لأشارك به وتكون الكاتبة أنثى
وأجده موضوع جيد
فيكون الرد
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الغالي
وبعد ذلك أكتشف أن الكاتبه أنثى

أما بالنسبة لحياتي
فالحمد لله تمتلىء بالطرائف ولايكاد يمر يوما بدون موقف طريف
فيكفي مواقفي مع والدتي التي لاتنتهي في البيت وكذلك مع أصدقائي في الكلية 
وكذلك في الموقع
وأذكر واحدا منها ...........في أولى مدني
كان في مقابلة لدكتور الرسم المدني (الدكتور أوسامي راجح)
وكان بيقابل كل الدفعه وينظر الى اللوح جميعها
فكانت بتاخد وقت كبير جدا
والأمر لم يسير كما رتب له الدكتور
كان واضع خطه لمقابلة الطلاب ............ يعني فصل13و14 يوم السبت و11و12 يوم الأحد...وهكذا 14 فصل
ومر السبت والأحد بدون أن يتم الدكتور مقابلة فصلين فقط
وطبعا العملية اتزنقت خالص وكنا في فترة إمتحان وكان زميلنا من اللي كانوا المفروض يقابلوا قبلنا بيومين جاين في اليوم اللي احنا المفروض نقابل وكانوا بيجوا في مواعيدهم وبيقعدوا طول اليوم من 10 صباحا ل5 أو 6 مساءا مثلا.............الله المستعان.
وبعدين كان في لنا زميل أبوه دكتور عندنا في الكلية
ودخل معمل الري والهيدروليكا (مكان المقابله).
وظبط نفسه وحوالي 4 من زميلنا علشنا يدخلو يقابلوا بعد ساعة أو ساعتين :7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7: وأنا مكنتش واحد منهم.
المهم سبحان الله تأثرت فعلا ............. ولكن سكت ووقفت بعيد عنهم كمان:80::80::80::80::80:
وقعدت أعزي في نفسي وأقول مش مشكله ممكن يكون الأمر ده حرام وميكونش في بركة في الوقت اللي هيتوفر.
ففجأة الست (عاملة في المعمل) ودي اللي كانت مسئولة عن تنظيم دخول الطلاب على حسب الأقدمية والكشف الموجود معاها والمسجل فيه أسماء الطلاب.
فتحت الباب وأول ما فتحت الباب نظرها وقع علي وأنا واقف بعيد كده عن الباب ومركون على الحائط المقابل للباب.
بيني وبين نفسي قلت الست دي مالها بتبص لي كده ليه.
فلقيتها بتتكلم كده وبإندفاع
أنت لسه واقف عندك ليه وبتوجه الكلام لي
قلت لها أنا ............. قالت أه تعالى
قلت لها آجي أروح فين .
قالت علشان تقابل الدكتور.
فاستغربت كده ووقفت فلقيتها جايه علي وبتشدني من إيدي كمان :7::7::7::7::7::7:
وتقولي تعالى
أنا استغربت جدا وقلت لها طيب سيبي إيدي وقمت مخلص ايدي منها ولكنها أبت ومسكت إيدي تاني
فزمايلي قالوا لها اشمعنا ده
قالت ده واقف من 3 ايام
كل يوم يجي ويروح
قلت لها أنا
قالت اه أنت :7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:
المهم لم تتركني إلا وأنا داخل المعمل وواقف قدام مكتب الدكتور داخل المعمل
قابلت الدكتور وسبحان الله كنت خايف منه ليقولي أنت داخل ليه لأن كان فصل 10 اللي بيقابل وقتها وأنا فصل 1.
لكن محصلش حاجة من دي ......... شاف لوحي واتبسط منها ....... ايامها كنت ملتزم جدا في موضوع اللوح والشيتات والكلام ده.
المهم سألني على إسمي وجه الوقت اللي كنت خايف منه
قلت له اسمي قالي ده سكشن 1 قلت له آه
فتح قوائم سكشن واحد وكتب لي 10 وعمل قدامي 4 علامات right
ودي كانت الدرجة النهائية ولله الحمد .
الغريب في الموضوع إني عمري ماكلمت الست دي ولا احتكيت بها قبل كده نهائيا والأغرب إني لما خرجت من عند الدكتور لقيتها واقفه منتظراني وبتقولي ها عملت إيه مع الدكتور أوسامي قلت لها الحمد لله تمام قالت لي يله روح ذاكر بقى علشان الإمتحان لم أرد عليها بكلمة شكرا حتى :7::7::7:
من كثرة الإندهاشَ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
طلعت من المعمل زمايلي المتظبتين طبعا واقفين بعيد لحد ما معادهم يجي
فسألوني رايح فين
قلت لهم مروح
قالوا ليه
استنى يمكن يحصل حاجة والدكتور ينجز وتقابل النهارده 
مع ملاحظة ان ده كان أمر متوقع ومكنش حد بيروح خالص وكله واقف
قلت لهم لا أنا خلصت وقابلت وأخدت 10 :7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:
وكان تقديري في الماده دي إمتياز ولله الحمد والمنة.​


----------



## Ayman (25 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> على كل حال، بعتذر إذا سببت أي إزعاج ...... والكفارة هي يوم الجمعة كاملاً بدون حذف من موضوع الويك إند ههههههه ... بس ما دخلني إذا أنس حذف شي ههههههه :68:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



اهلا بعبد الفتاح القصري ... 
ناقص تقول : وانا احب اللي يحب الجواااااااااااااافة


----------



## Ayman (25 أبريل 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> إن شاء الله هنيجي لك أنا والمهندس أيمن النهارده:7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:



فلتوا من هزيمة قاسية :d ...ياللا ..كله من دعوات المهندس محيي 
لكن هيروحوا منا فين

بامزح ..
الحقيقة اني احسد فريقهم بشبابه و تصميمه .. ربنا يسهل و ينجح الأخ مرتضى و يبيعهم كلهم ..


----------



## Ayman (25 أبريل 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> إن شاء الله هنيجي لك أنا والمهندس أيمن النهارده:7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:





مهندسة رضى قال:


> شوفت يا بشمهندس ايمن ...... عشان متقلش انى بدعى على بشمهندس ابراهيم وبظلمه.....
> 
> هو اللى بيبدا اهوو...
> 
> ...




تحذير شديد اللهجة ..
انا لو منك اخاف


----------



## anass81 (25 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي ابراهيم

ما هي مواصفات المهندس الناجح برأيك؟

وما هي مواصفات الانسان الناجح بشكل عام؟


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 أبريل 2009)

> فلتوا من هزيمة قاسية :d ...ياللا ..كله من دعوات المهندس محيي
> لكن هيروحوا منا فين
> 
> بامزح ..
> الحقيقة اني احسد فريقهم بشبابه و تصميمه .. ربنا يسهل و ينجح الأخ مرتضى و يبيعهم كلهم ..


 
طبعا فلتوا من هزيمه قاسيه جدااااا - واحنا بنحسد فريقهم بعواجيزه ( طبعا انت قصدك بالشق الاول من الجمله فريق الاهلي الوطني الديمقراطي ) - 

واذا كان علي مرتضي فنجاحه او عدم نجاحه سبب مشكلة النادي لانه لو نجح ها يخرب في النادي من جوة ولو لم ينجح ها يطعن في الانتحابات وهايرجعنا لنقطة الصفر - وهي دي الديمقراطيه العربيه الحقيقيه هههههههههههه

اعتقد ان الاهلي ها يتغلب من انبي ومن حرس الحدود علشان يبقي الدوري له طعم هههههههههههههه- بعيدا عن مباراه الاسماعيلي والزمالك 



> ويااااااارب الاهلى يكسب يا بشمهندس محى


 
اذا كان ده يرضيكي يا اخت رضي - فاهلا وسهلا بالهزيمه - يعني هي جات علي الاهلي وهاتقفل هههههههههه - بس ربنا ما اراد لان الاهلي ما يستاهلش -


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (25 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي ابراهيم
> 
> ما هي مواصفات المهندس الناجح برأيك؟
> 
> وما هي مواصفات الانسان الناجح بشكل عام؟



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرحبا أخي أنس
الإنسان الناجح بشكل عام والمهندس الناجح بشكل خاص
هو التقي القوي
تقوى الله تاج يزين كل من يرتديه ويمنحه عزة لا مثيل لها
والقوة تكون في كل شيء
قوة في الدين 
قوة في العلم
قوة في الشخصية
قوة في البدن
قوة في كل شيء

ومن أجمل الصفات التي أحبها 
الوضوح
ولا أحب الذين يعيشون دور الأفلام البوليسيه​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (25 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> طبعا فلتوا من هزيمه قاسيه جدااااا - واحنا بنحسد فريقهم بعواجيزه ( طبعا انت قصدك بالشق الاول من الجمله فريق الاهلي الوطني الديمقراطي ) -
> 
> واذا كان علي مرتضي فنجاحه او عدم نجاحه سبب مشكلة النادي لانه لو نجح ها يخرب في النادي من جوة ولو لم ينجح ها يطعن في الانتحابات وهايرجعنا لنقطة الصفر - وهي دي الديمقراطيه العربيه الحقيقيه هههههههههههه
> 
> ...



إحم أحم
:7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:


----------



## مهندسة رضى (25 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اذا كان ده يرضيكي يا اخت رضي - فاهلا وسهلا بالهزيمه -


 
ميرضنيش :70:

كان كلام من ورا قلبى :68:

هو احنا نقدر على زعل مهندس محى :84:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 أبريل 2009)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> ميرضنيش :70:
> 
> كان كلام من ورا قلبى :68:
> 
> هو احنا نقدر على زعل مهندس محى :84:


 
ربنا يبارك فيكي يا اخت رضي - وياريت يبقي الاهلاويه كلهم زيك كده - علشان الزمالك يشم نفسه شويه ونتفرج علي كرة قدم حقيقيه ونرجع زمن الفن الجميل هههههههه:7:


----------



## مهندسة رضى (25 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> وياريت يبقي الاهلاويه كلهم زيك كده -


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا ولا اهلاوية ولا زملاكويه ........انا مع اللى بيكسب فى الاخر :58: :12:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 أبريل 2009)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انا ولا اهلاوية ولا زملاكويه ........انا مع اللى بيكسب فى الاخر :58: :12:


 
طب ماحدش كسب في الماتش اللي فات - ياتري موقفك ايه دلوقتي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:81:


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (25 أبريل 2009)

أنا أهلاوي سوري بيمشي الحال معك أخ محي؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## anass81 (25 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> طب ماحدش كسب في الماتش اللي فات - ياتري موقفك ايه دلوقتي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:81:





المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> أنا أهلاوي سوري بيمشي الحال معك أخ محي؟؟؟؟؟



هو اللقاء مع مين بالزبط:18:

انا شايف انو نسينا الراجل وقلبناها ماتش كورة :16:

قشطة عليكم

شوية أسئلة يا جماعة , ده ابن الليث في المصيدة:5:

اخي ابراهيم

كيف تنظم وقت دراستك , اي ما هو برنامجك اليومي بالتفصيل:81:


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (25 أبريل 2009)

عذرا أخ أنس المشاركة كانت في غير مكانها والعذر من الأخ ابراهيم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> هو اللقاء مع مين بالزبط:18:
> 
> انا شايف انو نسينا الراجل وقلبناها ماتش كورة :16:
> 
> ...


 

مانسيناش الراجل ولا حاجه يا اخ انس - ماهو كان متضامن مع الاخ ايمن وتمني ان الاهلي يكسب وكان عاوز يشمت في انا - ولكن الله سلم :7:


وانا ها اسئله سؤال محيرني شويه !!!!!!!!!

 - مش شايف يا اخ ابراهيم انها جرأه منك انك تشتغل في التصميم وانت ليسه بتدرس وفي السنه النهائيه - بغض النظر كونك من اوائل الدفعه - انا باتكلم علي الجرأه في تصميم اعمال انشائيه سيتم تنفيذها - يعني جرأه في اقتحام الحياه العمليه كمهندس - وبالذات انك ذكرت ان مدير المكتب لا يراجع الاعمال التي تقوم بتصميمها


----------



## مهندسة رضى (25 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> طب ماحدش كسب في الماتش اللي فات - ياتري موقفك ايه دلوقتي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:81:



مع الاسماعيلى  ... مش هو بردوا اللى متصدر الدورى :76:




anass81 قال:


> انا شايف انو نسينا الراجل وقلبناها ماتش كورة :16:



احنا بنريحه شوية بس ..... عشان منشغولوش عن المذاكرة



anass81 قال:


> قشطة عليكم



انا ملاحظة أن الاخوة السوريين بداوا يتخلوااا عن الفصحى .... 
تقييم بالسالب مشرف انس ... عشان استخدام العامية 



anass81 قال:


> كيف تنظم وقت دراستك , اي ما هو برنامجك اليومي بالتفصيل:81:



تقييم بالموجب ...... عشان بتسال الاسئلة اللى عايزة اسألها ...

يلا يمكن نستفيد ونطلع من الاوائل ...


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (25 أبريل 2009)

*مشكور أخي أنس على هذا الإهتمام*



anass81 قال:


> هو اللقاء مع مين بالزبط:18:
> 
> انا شايف انو نسينا الراجل وقلبناها ماتش كورة :16:
> 
> ...



بالنسبة لوقت الدراسة
فلله الحمد انا حريص جدا على جميع المحاضرات والسكاشن
ولا يفوتني منها شيء وببيضها كمان في داخل المحاضرة أو السكشن
وأنا لا أذاكر كل يوم
في أيام للمذاكره وفي أيام للشغل

وبالنسبة ليومي فيختلف على حسب الأولويات واليوم ده هو يوم إيه في الإسبوع

وسأخذ يوم كمتوسط أمر فيه على جميع نشاطاتي
وهو يوم الثلاثاء غالبا
من الفجر الى الساعة السابعة ونصف ..........مذاكره
الساعة 8 انطلق الى الجامعة 
من 8:30 ل 10 سكشن
من 10 ل12:30 أروح أسلم شغل المكتب
من 12:30 ل2:30 سكشن
من 2:30 ل4 محاضرة
أوصل البيت على 5
أنام حتى المغرب
من المغرب للعشاء..............جلوس مع الأهل وزيارة أقاربي أو تقضية مشوار للبيت
بعد العشاء ........ نت وشوية مذاكرة وغالبا بتكون حل شيت
وهكذا


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (25 أبريل 2009)

*ياباشا ولا يهمك*



المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> عذرا أخ أنس المشاركة كانت في غير مكانها والعذر من الأخ ابراهيم



الله يكرمك ياهندسة
ومتشكر جدا على زوق حضرتك


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (25 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> مانسيناش الراجل ولا حاجه يا اخ انس - ماهو كان متضامن مع الاخ ايمن وتمني ان الاهلي يكسب وكان عاوز يشمت في انا - ولكن الله سلم :7:
> 
> 
> وانا ها اسئله سؤال محيرني شويه !!!!!!!!!
> ...



لا
مش شايف كده
وخايف أتكلم الناس تفهمني غلط​


----------



## Ayman (25 أبريل 2009)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انا ولا اهلاوية ولا زملاكويه ........انا مع اللى بيكسب فى الاخر :58: :12:



فهمنا ..يعني اهلاوية 



إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> لا
> مش شايف كده
> وخايف أتكلم الناس تفهمني غلط​



متخافش يا اخي ابراهيم ..قر و اعترف 
احنا فهمناك غلط خلاص 


Just Kidding 
متكبرش الموضوع و خلليك تلقائي ..كلنا اخوة


----------



## مهندسة رضى (26 أبريل 2009)

ayman قال:


> فهمنا ..يعني اهلاوية


 
ممكن حذف اجابتين :68:

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اسأل انا بقى بشمهندس ابراهيم شوية ........

س1/ احنا عرفنا رايك فى الشات بين الجنسين .....

عايزين نعرف رايك بقى فى كلام الاخوات فى المنتديات .....زى كلامى كده مع الاخوة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

س2/ ظاهرة الملتزمين الجدد ( اصحاب اللحاااااااااا) 

يعنى الشاب اول ما يفكر فى الالتزام ... على طووووول لحية ....... مش يبدا الاول .. يظبط اخلاقه 

وتعاملاته ... يعنى يصلح جواه وبعدين يظهر بقى الالتزام ... 

يا ترى بقى الموضوع مع البشمهندس نفس الشئ ؟؟؟ ولا مختلف ؟؟؟؟؟؟

س3/ اعرف ناس كتير ... امابتتعامل مع اصحاب اللحاااا( الا ما رحم ربى ) بيكرهوا الالتزام .. لانهم 

بيلاقوا تعامل تانى خالص .... فايترى ايه سبب التناقض اللى عند الناس دى يعنى متقدرش تحكم عليه

هو شيخ ملتزم ؟؟؟؟؟ او غير كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

س4/ لو اتعاملت مع حد تعامل كويس وبحسن نيه .... ولقيت الحد ده اساء اليك من 

خلال تعاملك معه .... ازاى هيكون تصرفك معه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

س5/ انا اعرف لو عضو من الاعضاء كره عضو تانى و مضايق منه ... فهيكون تصرفه انه يشارك بردود مسيئه للعضو ده ... او كل مشاركة له بقى يبلغ عنها ( مشاركة سيئة ) هههههههه....... فياترى بقى اى الاسلوب اللى انت بتستخدمه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يتبع .....................


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 أبريل 2009)

> فهمنا ..يعني اهلاوية


واضح من كلام الاخت رضي انها مالهاش في الكورة - فهل افهم من كلام سيادتك ان كل اللي مالوش في الكورة اهلاوي :81: - ولا كل الاهلاويه مالهمش في الكوره :68: - هههههههههههه
وعلي فكره عندك وسيلة مساعده واحده فقط وهي انك تستعين بصديق( الاخ ابراهيم اسامه ) لانه مالوش في الكورة برضه :7: - او تنسحب بما حققت من مكاسب هههههههه


----------



## مهندسة رضى (26 أبريل 2009)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> ممكن حذف اجابتين :68:
> ..


 
حذف اجابتين ... ( الاهلى والزمالك ) :68:

:d:56::84:.......... تحياتى مهندس محى


----------



## Ayman (26 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> واضح من كلام الاخت رضي انها مالهاش في الكورة - فهل افهم من كلام سيادتك ان كل اللي مالوش في الكورة اهلاوي :81: - ولا كل الاهلاويه مالهمش في الكوره :68: - هههههههههههه
> وعلي فكره عندك وسيلة مساعده واحده فقط وهي انك تستعين بصديق( الاخ ابراهيم اسامه ) لانه مالوش في الكورة برضه :7: - او تنسحب بما حققت من مكاسب هههههههه





> انا ولا اهلاوية ولا زملاكويه ........انا مع اللى بيكسب فى الاخر



هو ده قصدي ..ان الأهلي هو اللي بيكسب في الأخر :16:
اما المهندس ابراهيم فبقى عنده فريق يشجعه ..المنصورة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 أبريل 2009)

ayman قال:


> هو ده قصدي ..ان الأهلي هو اللي بيكسب في الأخر :16:
> اما المهندس ابراهيم فبقى عنده فريق يشجعه ..المنصورة


 
طب وصغرت الفونت ليه المره دي :7: -ارفع صوتك يا اخ ايمن ( قصدي كبر فونتك ولا يهمك :7 ,,,,,,,,, ولا حاسس انك بتقول كلام لا يؤيده الواقع :7:


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (26 أبريل 2009)

*أمري لله*


متخافش يا اخي ابراهيم ..قر و اعترف 
احنا فهمناك غلط خلاص 


Just Kidding 
متكبرش الموضوع و خلليك تلقائي ..كلنا اخوة [/QUOTE]

أعتقد إن أمر الرهبة دي كنت ممكن أحس بيها من سنه كده ولا حاجة
الحمد لله صممت أكثر من 90 مشروع وقد تزيد عن ال100 (من يوم ما عديت ال60 ومعدتش بعد وده كان من حوالي 4 شهور تقريبا )وبدون مبالغه بين بيت عادي وعمارة وفيلا وبرج ومنشآت ري وصالات ومباني إدارية ومصانع ومساجد ومدارس ومعاهد دينيه ودور أيتام ومستشفيات ومدرجات .......... ولله الحمد والمنة
غالبها في طور التنفيذ ....... وده طبعا بعد ما بتاخد المواقفه من المجمعة العشريه
ولله الحمد لم يرجع لي مشروع واحد منذ بداية شغلي وحتى الآن
ده غير المشاريع الخاصة اللي بشلها من ألألف للياء .......معماري وانشائي وتنفيذ
وبعدين 
مدير المكتب مش بيراجع اللوح لأن ده إختصاصي
بعد إخراج اللوح أقوم بمراجعتها
وأحيانا بيجي لي شغل مراجعه من مكاتب أخرى
وأحيانا شغل تقارير عن صلاحية منشآت

ودي مش جراءة ولاحاجة
لأني ألفت الموضوع من كثرة الشغل
​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (26 أبريل 2009)

*العملية صعبه*



مهندسة رضى قال:


> ممكن حذف اجابتين :68:
> 
> ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
> 
> ...



بالفعل في أعضاء على الملتقى مش هقول بكرهم ولكن مش بستريح للتعامل معهم
وعمري ما وضعت لهم مشاركة سيئة
رغم إن ظهر منهم إساءات بينه لي وفي منتديات آخرى وبالرغم من ذلك أتجاهله
أما أحيانا لما بحس بقلت زوق
بضطر أعمل كده
ولكن في حاله وحده
لو مقدرش أنصح الأخ ده على الخاص
لأن صدري بيكون فعلا إتقفل منه
وكلنا في الأول والآخر بشر.​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (26 أبريل 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> واضح من كلام الاخت رضي انها مالهاش في الكورة - فهل افهم من كلام سيادتك ان كل اللي مالوش في الكورة اهلاوي :81: - ولا كل الاهلاويه مالهمش في الكوره :68: - هههههههههههه
> وعلي فكره عندك وسيلة مساعده واحده فقط وهي انك تستعين بصديق( الاخ ابراهيم اسامه ) لانه مالوش في الكورة برضه :7: - او تنسحب بما حققت من مكاسب هههههههه



مش للدرجة دي برده
هههههههههههه
أنا بعرف أشوط كويس جدا
وغالبا لما بلعب وبوصل بالكره للمرمى وده طبعا بيكون نادر جدا
الحارس بيحافظ على نفسه وبيسيب المرمى:7::7::7::7::7::7::7:
وأعتقد إن لو لعبتك ضربات جزاء ياهندسة
هكون أنا الفائز:63::12::12::12::12::12:
وإن شاء الله يبقى بينا مباراه لم توصل بالسلامة
ربنا يبارك فيك ويكرمك​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (26 أبريل 2009)

*منصورة إيه بس ياهندسة ربنا يستر*



ayman قال:


> هو ده قصدي ..ان الأهلي هو اللي بيكسب في الأخر :16:
> اما المهندس ابراهيم فبقى عنده فريق يشجعه ..المنصورة



أنت بقى مش متابع دوري الدرجة التانيه كويس
:7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:
المكتب بتاعنا في نبروه في صور نادي نبروه وبيطل على ساحة الإستاد مباشرة وأنا إتفرجت مره على شويه من مبارة
ولو شفت النبروه وهم بيلعبوا مع بيتوع المنصورة بالذات
هتعرف أد إيه ممكن واحد نبراوي يشجع المنصورة:7::7::7::7::7::7:
ولا تقولي أهلي وزمالك ولا أهلي وإسماعيلي
وأعتقد إن إجراءات الآمن المتخذه في الوقت ده لن تقل عنها في حالة مباره بين الأهلي والإسماعيلي
أو الأهلي والزمالك ده إن لم تزيد .............. نبروه بقى وأنت عارف:7::7::7::7::7::7:


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (26 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههه*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> طب وصغرت الفونت ليه المره دي :7: -ارفع صوتك يا اخ ايمن ( قصدي كبر فونتك ولا يهمك :7 ,,,,,,,,, ولا حاسس انك بتقول كلام لا يؤيده الواقع :7:



أكيد المهندس أيمن هيقول لنا
هو أهلاوي والأهلاوية معروفين بشجاعتهم وإقدامهم :7::7::7::7::7:​


----------



## Ayman (26 أبريل 2009)

الخط كبيير ..لكن يبدو ان المهندس محيي ينظر بنظرية الكوب الفارغ - و هي نظرية الزملكاوية 

اوع تزعل مني ...بمزح معك


----------



## Ayman (26 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> واضح من كلام الاخت رضي انها مالهاش في الكورة - فهل افهم من كلام سيادتك ان كل اللي مالوش في الكورة اهلاوي :81: - ولا كل الاهلاويه مالهمش في الكوره :68: - هههههههههههه
> وعلي فكره عندك وسيلة مساعده واحده فقط وهي انك تستعين بصديق( الاخ ابراهيم اسامه ) لانه مالوش في الكورة برضه :7: - او تنسحب بما حققت من مكاسب هههههههه





إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> أنت بقى مش متابع دوري الدرجة التانيه كويس
> :7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:
> المكتب بتاعنا في نبروه في صور نادي نبروه وبيطل على ساحة الإستاد مباشرة وأنا إتفرجت مره على شويه من مبارة
> ولو شفت النبروه وهم بيلعبوا مع بيتوع المنصورة بالذات
> ...



لا و الله معنديش فكرة ...
كل اللي اعرفه عن نبروه شيء واحد فقط

الفسيخ


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (26 أبريل 2009)

*الفسيخ بس*



ayman قال:


> لا و الله معنديش فكرة ...
> كل اللي اعرفه عن نبروه شيء واحد فقط
> 
> الفسيخ



لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
معلوماتك قليلة جدا عن عاصمة مصر اللإقتصادية ياهندسة
:7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 أبريل 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> متخافش يا اخي ابراهيم ..قر و اعترف
> احنا فهمناك غلط خلاص
> 
> 
> ...


 
أعتقد إن أمر الرهبة دي كنت ممكن أحس بيها من سنه كده ولا حاجة
الحمد لله صممت أكثر من 90 مشروع وقد تزيد عن ال100 (من يوم ما عديت ال60 ومعدتش بعد وده كان من حوالي 4 شهور تقريبا )وبدون مبالغه بين بيت عادي وعمارة وفيلا وبرج ومنشآت ري وصالات ومباني إدارية ومصانع ومساجد ومدارس ومعاهد دينيه ودور أيتام ومستشفيات ومدرجات .......... ولله الحمد والمنة
غالبها في طور التنفيذ ....... وده طبعا بعد ما بتاخد المواقفه من المجمعة العشريه
ولله الحمد لم يرجع لي مشروع واحد منذ بداية شغلي وحتى الآن
ده غير المشاريع الخاصة اللي بشلها من ألألف للياء .......معماري وانشائي وتنفيذ
وبعدين 
مدير المكتب مش بيراجع اللوح لأن ده إختصاصي
بعد إخراج اللوح أقوم بمراجعتها
وأحيانا بيجي لي شغل مراجعه من مكاتب أخرى
وأحيانا شغل تقارير عن صلاحية منشآت​ 
ودي مش جراءة ولاحاجة
لأني ألفت الموضوع من كثرة الشغل​[/quote]

ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله - انت مش خايف من الحسد ولا ايه يا حاج ابراهيم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ - انت عامل زي اللي احرز 4 او 5 اهداف قبل ان تبدأ المباراه - وتقوللي مالكش في الكورة :7: -ربنا يزيدك من فضله العظيم وتكسر حاجز الالف مشروع ان شاء الله :7:


----------



## إسلام علي (26 أبريل 2009)

*ماشاء الله عليك يابشمهندس إبراهيم 
ربنا يزيدك ويقويك*


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (26 أبريل 2009)

*ربنا يكرمك يارب*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> أعتقد إن أمر الرهبة دي كنت ممكن أحس بيها من سنه كده ولا حاجة
> الحمد لله صممت أكثر من 90 مشروع وقد تزيد عن ال100 (من يوم ما عديت ال60 ومعدتش بعد وده كان من حوالي 4 شهور تقريبا )وبدون مبالغه بين بيت عادي وعمارة وفيلا وبرج ومنشآت ري وصالات ومباني إدارية ومصانع ومساجد ومدارس ومعاهد دينيه ودور أيتام ومستشفيات ومدرجات .......... ولله الحمد والمنة
> غالبها في طور التنفيذ ....... وده طبعا بعد ما بتاخد المواقفه من المجمعة العشريه
> ولله الحمد لم يرجع لي مشروع واحد منذ بداية شغلي وحتى الآن
> ...


 
ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله - انت مش خايف من الحسد ولا ايه يا حاج ابراهيم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ - انت عامل زي اللي احرز 4 او 5 اهداف قبل ان تبدأ المباراه - وتقوللي مالكش في الكورة :7: -ربنا يزيدك من فضله العظيم وتكسر حاجز الالف مشروع ان شاء الله :7:
[/quote]

الله يكرمك يا أستاذنا يارب



bishr قال:


> *ماشاء الله عليك يابشمهندس إبراهيم
> ربنا يزيدك ويقويك*



تسلم أخي بشر
ربنا يكرمك ويزيدك من فضله وتلاقي بنت الحلال اللي تكون سبب في دخولكم الجنة إن شاء الله
وأنا معاك يارب:7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:


----------



## Ayman (27 أبريل 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> معلوماتك قليلة جدا عن عاصمة مصر اللإقتصادية ياهندسة
> :7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:



اذن قلنستغل الفرصة و نسألك ان تحدثنا عن مدينتك و أهلها و عاداتهم و تقاليدهم و ما تحبه فيها و ما تكره 

كل شيء خلاف الفسيخ :7:


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (27 أبريل 2009)

*يانهار أبيض لو كنت أعرف كده مكنتش إتكلمت*



ayman قال:


> اذن قلنستغل الفرصة و نسألك ان تحدثنا عن مدينتك و أهلها و عاداتهم و تقاليدهم و ما تحبه فيها و ما تكره
> 
> كل شيء خلاف الفسيخ :7:



لالالالالالالالالالالالالا
أنت كده لازم تاخد وسام أصعب اسئلة بجد
ومن هنا ورايح لازم يتخاف منك
المهم 
الله المستعان
أولا أنا من قرية قريبة جدا من نبروه ولست من نبروه نفسها وإن كان نصفي الحلو نبراوي (والدتي من نبروه)
وإن شاء الله نتكلم عن نبروه
نبروه مركز من مراكز محافظة الدقهليه وتقع في الإتجاه الغربي من مدينة المنصورة على بعد 10 كم تقريبا يعني 10 دقائق
تشتهر نبروه بالتجاره ............. جميع أنواع التجاره وبلا استثناء
وأعتقد أن 50 % من المنتجات الصينية الموجودة في مصر المستوردين الأصلين لها من نبروه وخصوصا أجهزة الجوال.
فعلا تقدر تقول على نبروه مدينة تجمع كثير من النقائض فيها كل شيء وبقوة رهيبة
تجد فيها الإنحراف بصورة لاتتخيلها
تجد فيها إلتزام .......... تبارك الله فلا يمر إسبوع بدون أن يأتي عالم من علماء مصر إليها.
90% من أهل هذه البلدة يعملون في التجارة 
قالما أن تجد فيها فقيرا
لأن فيها خير برده 
وفيها ناس تقال جدا وبيسهموا بمالغ خياليه في مشاريع الخير ومساعدة الناس.
رغم ما ذكرته
ولكن المدينة متحضرة جدا في أمر الدين ولذلك فالعادات والتقاليد الجاهلة لم يبقى منها
غير .......... شم النسيم تقريبا ................وده طبعا بسبب الفسيخ:7::7::7::7:
أحب في نبروه زكاء أهلها في التجارة 
واكره فيها الجانب السيء من التجارة:7::7::7::7:


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (28 أبريل 2009)

*من كان لي عنده شيء فليهديه لي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخواني الكرام جزاكم الله عني خيرا
أعتقد أنكم قد عرفتم عني الكثير
وقد بوحت هنا بما لم ابوح به من قبل 
وقد سعدت بهذا اللقاء الطيب
وجزى الله كل من شارك فيه عني خيرا
وبما أن اللقاء أخذ يرتدي ثوب الإحتضار 
ولا أعتقد أنا هناك مزيد من الأسئلة :7::7::7::7::7:
فأرجو من كل أخ أن يتفضل على 
وأن يهدني نصيحة
أو يأخذ علي نقض في شخصيتي
ولكن كل هذا على الخاص:7::7::7::7::7::7::7:
النصيحة في الملأ فضيحة:82::82::82::82::82:
بارك الله في الجميع
وسأنتظر رسائلكم على الخاص إن شاء الله
​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (29 أبريل 2009)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Ayman (29 أبريل 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> إخواني الكرام جزاكم الله عني خيرا
> أعتقد أنكم قد عرفتم عني الكثير
> وقد بوحت هنا بما لم ابوح به من قبل
> ...



...................................................................................................................
 " عرفت فالزم "


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (30 أبريل 2009)

ayman قال:


> ...................................................................................................................
> " عرفت فالزم "



عرفت ماذا وماذا ألزم:7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:


----------



## Ayman (4 مايو 2009)

هي جملة شهيرة ..منقولة من حديث الحارث بن مالك الأنصاري ..الحديث ضعيف السند فلم أذكره


> عن الحارث بن مالك الأنصاري أنه مر برسول الله (ص)، فقال له: (كيف أصبحتَ يا حارث؟ فقال: أصبحت مؤمناً حقاً. قال: انظر ما تقول، فإن لكل شيء حقيقة، فما حقيقة إيمانك؟ فقال: عزفت نفسي عن الدنيا، فأسهرت ليلي، وأظمأت نهاري، وكأني أنظر إلى عرش ربي بارزاً، وكأني أنظر إلى أهل الجنة يتزاورون فيها، وكأني أنظر إلى أهل النار يتضاعفون فيها.
> فقال (ص): (يا حارث، عرفت فالزم، عرفت فالزم، عرفت فالزم).



حديث ( عرفت فالزم ) ، رواه الحافظ أبو القاسم الطبراني في الكبير ( 33367 ) ، قال : حدثنا محمد بن عبد الله الحضرمي حدثنا أبو كريب حدثنا زيد بن الحباب حدثنا ابن لهيعة عن خالد بن يزيد السكسكي عن سعيد بن أبي هلال عن محمد بن أبي الجهم عن الحارث بن مالك الأنصاري أنه مر برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال له كيف أصبحت ياحارث قال أصبحت مؤمنا.....) الحديث .

وفيه ـ كما ترى ـ ابن لهيعة .

قال الحافظ: رواه ابن المبارك في الزهد ، بإسناد معضل .( الإصابة 2/147) .

والبيهقي في الشعب من طريق يوسف بن عطية الصفار ، وقد اتفقوا على تضعيف يوسف هذا .


قال العقيلي : ليس لهذا الحديث إسناد يثبت ( الضعفاء ( 4/455)) .

والحاصل أن الحديث ورد من طرق ، إلا أنهم يضعفونها ، ولذا قال ابن صاعد : هذا الحديث لا يثبت موصولا ( الإصابة 2/157) .

كما أشار إلى ضعفه الهيثمي في المجمع ( 1/57)

والله تعالى أعلم


----------



## Abo Fares (4 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

فعلاً كان نقاشاً رائعاً مع أخينا المهندس ابراهيم أسامة، تعرفنا فيه على العديد من الأمور التي جهلناها مسبقاً...... نسأل الله له التوفيق دائماً لما يحبه ويرضاه من القول والعمل الصالح.....

ولكن تجدر الإشارة إلى أن النقاش لم يخلو من بعض الإضافات، منها الممتعة، ومنها الحساسة.. في كل من اللقاء على الملأ، وخلف الكواليس  ...... والحمدلله على كل حال.....

استمتعنا بوجودك أخي المهندس ابراهيم... الله يعطيك العافية... واستر ما شفت منا 

لك تحيـــــــاتي....... وإلى اللقاء مع ضيفنا القادم قريباً....... خلوها مفاجأة ​


----------



## Abo Fares (4 مايو 2009)

*سنبدأ الان مع المهندسة اميرة*

*نفس الأسئلة تقريباً الموجهة إلى المهندسين الذين استضفناهم مسبقاً الله يعينك علينا....*

*الأسئلة عامه جدا اختي الفاضلة لك حريه الاجابه على ما شئتِ وترك ماشئتِ *

*بسم الله نبدأ*

*الله يعينك علينا ....*

*1- ما هي هوايات المهندسة اميرة ؟*
*- ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي تتعامل معها المهندسة اميرة ؟؟*
*- ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندسة اميرة للإنترنت يومياً ؟؟ وهل يؤثر استخدام الإنترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية ؟؟*

*2- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟*
*وإن عاد بك الزمان إلى الخلف قليلاً هل ستختارين نفس القسم ؟؟*

*3- ما هي أكثر المواد أو الكورسات متعة بالنسبه لك أيام الدراسة ؟؟*
*وما هي أثقلها ؟؟*

*4- ما هو مشروعك تخرجك ؟ هل من موقف معين حدث أثناء المناقشة تودين أن تسرديه لنا ؟؟*

*5- للهندسة المدنية اقسام عديده - ما هو اكثر قسم تعاملتِ معه بالحياة العمليه ؟؟ هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنين أن تعملين به لكن لم توافيكِ الفرصة ؟؟ ما هو ؟؟*

*6- برأيك : هل يوجد مشروع مثالي - تصميم مثالي - تنفيذ المخططات على الواقع 100% بدون تغيرات فنية - بدون تاخير جدول زمني - بدون مشاكل دفعات ؟؟ وهل يمكن تحقيق ذلك ؟؟*

*7- برأيك : أن يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحدة تكررت 15 عاماً أم من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟*

*8- ما هي نصاحئك *
*1- لدارسي الهندسة المدنية*
*2- للمهندسين أقل من 10 سنوات خبرة*
*3- للمهندسين أكثر من 10 سنوات خبرة *


*9- في حال قامت المهندسة اميرة بعمل مقابلة مع مهندس متقدم لوظيفة *
*ما هي الاساسيات التي على ضوئها يحدد القبول أو الرفض لهذا المهندس ؟؟ وماهي الأسئلة التي تستخدمها المهندسةاميرة لتقييم المهندس المتقدم لطلب الوظيفة ..؟؟*


*10- برأيك هل يجب أن يكون مدير المشروع الهندسي مهندسا مدنيا ...؟؟ وما هي الامور التي يجب توفرها بمدير المشروع الناجح ؟؟....*


*11- آخر سؤال عام : **من خلال خبرتك الطويلة بالعلوم الهندسية - هل تجدين تحديث الكودات ما بين كل فترة وفترة أمراً مجزياً أو مفيداً أم أنه يسبب مشاكل للمهندسين ؟؟*
*فمثلا حتى الآن نجد العديد من المهندسين يستخدمون Ubc97 وعمره 12 عاماً*
*وصدر العديد من النسخ المحدثة لل aci و Ibc خلال نفس الفترة ....*


12- سؤال خاص بالمهندسةاميرة : لاحظنا نشاطاً كبيراً واضحاً في الفترة الأخيرة للمهندسة اميرة في ملتقى المهندسين العرب، وفي أكثر من قسم فيه... فهل يا ترى هو أمر نجده فيها في معظم المنتديات الهندسية؟؟ أم في بعض المنتديات الهندسية، أم أن لملتقى المهندسين العرب حظاً أكبر عن غيره من المنتديات الهندسية، وما الميزة التي تفرده عن غير من المنتديات ؟؟ 


13- هو ليس سؤالاً، وإنما مجرد إضافة عادية  ... الجملة الأكثر تردداً في مشاركات المهندسة اميرة في ردها على المشاركين في مواضيعها هي (جزاكم الله خيرا، وشكراً على مروركم الطيب)...... 
فجزاكِ الله خيراً.. وشكراً على مرورك الطيب على هذا اللقاء...... ننتظر منك لقاءً ممتعاً غنياً بكل ما هو مفيد بإذن الله  

*وللحديث بقية...*

*(يمكن لاي احد من الاعضاء المشاركة بطرح الاسئله العامة ........ )*

*مع تحياتي*
*أبو الحلول*

:84:​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (4 مايو 2009)

*الحمد لله*



أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> فعلاً كان نقاشاً رائعاً مع أخينا المهندس ابراهيم أسامة، تعرفنا فيه على العديد من الأمور التي جهلناها مسبقاً...... نسأل الله له التوفيق دائماً لما يحبه ويرضاه من القول والعمل الصالح.....
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة
والحمد لله :77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:
ربنا يعينك مهندسة أميرة:75::75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا اشكر جميع المشرفين بالملتقى م/ابوالحلول وم/ انس لتعاونهم المستمر ومحاولة مساعدة وتقديم كل ما هو جديد لجميع الاعضاء كما اشكر جميع زملائى المهندسين على حسن تعاونهم واحترامهم المتبادل والملحوظ بين بعضهم البعض
واتمنى ان شاء الله انكم تستمتعوا معى بهذا اللقاء وان كانت شخصيتى بها بعض من الجدية لكن ان شاء الله تستمتعوا معى
وانا على اتم استعداد ان شاء الله للاجابة على الاسئلة الموجهة من كافة الاعضاء 

لكن احب اعرفكم على نفسى أولا بشكل مختصر أنا من مصر دفعة قديمة شويه ولكن افضل عدم ذكرها خبرتى كلها وطبيعة عملى فى التصميم الانشائى من خلال العمل فى المكاتب الاستشارية والهندسية 
عملت ايضا بالقطاع الحكومى لكن تقريبا اخذت اجازة خاصة معظم فترة عملى وعملت بالقطاع الخاص
درست فترة حوالى اربع سنوات كمعيدة منتدبة بكلية الهندسة وكلية الفنون الجميلة 
كما انى كنت اقوم بتحضير رسالة الماجيستير بقسم الهندسة الانشائية وبالأخص مادة الخرسانة وسيتم الحديث عنها لاحقا لكن للأسف لم يقسم الله لى أن اكمل بعد ان انجزت بها مرحلة كبيرة لأسباب سيرد ذكرها لاحقا 

أما بالنسبة للاجابة على الاسئلة المطروحة

- ما هي هوايات المهندسة اميرة ؟

هواياتى هى الرسم والقراءة كا انى احب الهدؤ وبالتالى اميل الى الجلوس وسط الخضرة ومشاهدة البحر بصفة مستمرة

*- ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي تتعامل معها المهندسة اميرة ؟؟*

*اتعامل مع بعض البرامج مثل الساب -الاوتوكاد - الاوفيس -اعرف فى برنامج البريمافيرا ولكن كان من فترة لا امارسه فى الوقت الحالى - اعرف فى الايتاب شويه - اتعلمت شويه فى برنامج سيف من خلال شروحات الفيديو الموجودة بالمنتدى - وطبعا برنامج الفورتران ولكن ده بردوا من فترة لانى استخدمته فى البرمجة عندما كنت اقوم بتحضير رسالة الماجيستير*

*- ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندسة اميرة للإنترنت يومياً ؟؟ وهل يؤثر استخدام الإنترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية *

يعنى اشتراكى للنت كان من فترة قريبة وهى الفترة الفعلية التى بدأ يظهر بها نشاطى بالمنتدى اما قبل ذلك فكان مجرد انى مسجلة اسمى فقط بالمنتدى يعنى مجرد انى اضطلعت مرة او مرتين على المنتدى فقط لان ما كانش عندى نت اصلا
لكن فى الوقت الحالى انا تقريبا متعتى الوحيدة هو النت لأنى وجدت انه مفيد جدا وخصوصا انى حملت منه برامج وشروحات كثيرة بالاضافة الى كتب فى مختلف المجالات منها الدينى كما انى حملت منه كتب وشروحات فيديو فى علم النفس والبرمجة العصبية للدكتور صلاح صالح الراشد على سبيل المثال يعنى ربنا يوفقنى واقدر اضطلع عليهم

وهل يؤثر استخدام الإنترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية 

- اما بالنسبة لتاثيرة على علاقاتى الاجتماعية يعنى هو ملهوش تاثير غير انه وسيلة مفيده لاستهلاك اى وقت قد يضيع بدون فائدة لكن انا حقيقى من الشخصيات الى نقدر نقول عليها فى حالها لا اتدخل فى خصوصيات غيرى واتحسس من ذلك ومن معاملات الآخرين وخاصة السيئة منها واخاف انى اكون ضيف ثقيل على اى شخص يعنى بحب امشى على المثل الى بيقول= يا بخت من زار وخفف =وبالتالى علاقاتى الاحتماعية محدودة الى حد ما من حيث الزيارات سواء كان هناك نت ام لا يعنى احب اكون فى حالى لا ضرر ولا ضرار - لكن لا اتضرر من مساعدة الغير بل بالعكس ارحب بها واحتسبها عمل صالح عند الله - احب الاخرين ولكن موش اى شخص ممكن ازوره لازم احس انه انسان كويس لانى بصراحة ما اعرفش اتلون زى ناس كتير من حيث المعاملة لو حسيت انى بتعامل مع انسان سئ فى الغالب ابعد عنه نهائى الا اذا كان يهمنى ابدى له النصح والعتاب مرة أو مرتين وليس بصورة ملحة لانى اعرف ان الالحاح من الامور التى تضايق الآخرين واذا لم ينتهى فأفضل الابتعاد عن هذا الشخص نهائيا

- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟
*وإن عاد بك الزمان إلى الخلف قليلاً هل ستختارين نفس القسم ؟؟*

سبب اختيارى لقسم الهندسة المدنية هو الصدفة البحتة لاننى كطالبة فى بداية مشوار الكلية فى الصف الاعدادى معرفتنا بالاقسام مجرد اسماء لكن فى الحقيقة كنت اتمنى انى ادخل قسم ميكانيكا لانى كنت من هواة الماكينات كنت احب بصراح شغل ال power من احب المواد لى فى الاعدادية كان مادة الانتاج يليها الرسم الهندسى ثم مادة الكيمياء كنت دائما متفوقة فيهم وكنت اكره بصراحة الفيزياء والرياضة لكن سبحان من أدخلنى قسم مدنى وكلها رياضة ومشيت على المثل =اذا لم تعمل ما تحب فحب ما تعمل وحبيت فعلا القسم جدا=
لكن وقتها كنت حكتب فى الرغبات ميكانيكا لكن خالى رحمة الله عليه كان سبب فى عدم دخولى القسم هو كان استاذ مهندس فى كلية الهندسة جامعة المنوفية هو كان يعيش ومستقر بالمنوفية لكن احنا أصلا موش من المنوفية المهم هو وقتها لما عرف انى حدخل قسم ميكانيكا قالى- ادخلى علشان تصلحيلى العربية بتاعتى حقيقى -هو ذكر الجملة بنفس هذا الشكل انا زعلت منه جدا لانه كان تقريبا شبه استهزاء باختيارى وكانت النتيجة انى كتبت عمارة وبعدها مدنى من غير ما اعرف يعنى ايه مدنى
طبعا قسم عمارة من الاقسام التى تحتاج اختبار للاجتياز والدخول فى القسم بالاضافة الى بحث يقدم ومناقشة فى البحث وللاسف القسم ده من الاقسام الى فيها محسوبية يعنى انا دخلت الامتحان وأكتر من نص الكشف متعلم عليه وسايط الخلاصة نجحت فى الامتحان وكان القسم وقتها بياخد 60 طالب و10 احتياطى فى حالة التحويلات وكنت رقم 4 فى الاحتياطى واتفتح باب التحويل لقسم عمارة فى اول اسبوع من الدراسة لكن انا كنت من الناس الى تحب المذاكرة وما احبش ادخل القسم بعد ما ابتدأت الدراسة به 
الخلاصة حضرت اول محاضرة فى الهندسة المدنية وكانت محاضرة مساحة نظرى طلعت من المحاضرة متعقدة وكتبت طلب تحويل لقسم ميكانكا لكن شوفت الكشوف لطلبة القسم لقيت ان القسم كله مفهوش غير 9 بنات واسمهم بعيد عن حرف الالف وهو بداية اسمى يعنى حقعد الاربع سنين فى الحصص العملية مع البنين فقط وبصراحة انا ما كنتش برحب بالاختلاط وكان الى يشجعه اكتر ان ايامنا فعلا كانت الجماعات الاسلامية هى التى ترأس اتحاد الطلبة مفيش اختلاط الا بحدود بسيطة البنات لهم أماكن فى المحاضرات مختلفة عن البنين يعنى الحمد لله الموضوع كان منظم وكانت النتيجة انى دخلت قسم مدنى مع انه اخر احتمال كنت ممكن ادخله لانه بصراحه هو قسم شعبى شوية عندنا فى مصر بيدخله مجاميع قليلة ولذلك بيكون عدد المهندسين فيه كبير الى حد ما لكن فى النهاية احمد ربنا انى لم أدخل قسم ميكانيكا لانه قسم الى حد ما يتناسب مع الشباب اكثر وفرص العمل به للبنات قليلة اذا ما قورنت بقسم مدنى

وإن عاد بك الزمان إلى الخلف قليلاً هل ستختارين نفس القسم ؟؟

ان عاد بى الزمن لن اختار الكليه اصلا لان طبيعة المهنة الى حد ما تبتعد عن طبيعة المرأة لما فيها من مجهود كبير حيث ان العمل بالقطاع الخاص يستمر فترات طويلة تصل من 8 - 10 ساعات يعنى الواحد يكون استهلك وموش شايف قدامه بالاضافة ان فيها اختلاط كبير تقتضيه طبيعة المهنة وانا لا احبذ ذلك 
كما انى كنت فى الاصل نفسى ادخل طب وبالاخص تخصص عيون او جراحة يمكن هو تخصص صعب لكن انا طبيعتى كنت لفترة طويلة اميل الى الامور الصعبة التى احس بها بشئ من التميز عند عمل الأمور الصعبة كان مبدأى ان مفيش حاجة صعبه فى حاجة اسمها ممكن اعمله او ما اعملهوش وان اى شخص يستطيع عمل اى شئ بالرغم من اختلاف قدرات اى شخص عن الآخر من حيث الذكاء والاستيعاب كل الأمر ان مثلا ممكن واحد يذاكر محاضرة فى ساعة وممكن واحد تانى يذاكر نفس المحاضرة فى ساعتين النتيجة ان الشخص الثانى حيبذل مجهود اكبر شويه لكن المحصلة فى النهاية واحدة ان الاثنين انجزوا نفس الشئ وبالتالى مفيش حاجة اسمها مستحيل وده يمكن السبب انى تقريبا فى حياتى كنت بختار حاجات صعبة حتى لو اكثر من قدراتى شوية 
بمعنى مثلا انا دخلت قسم مدنى بالرغم من انى لا احب القسم ومااعرفش يعنى ايه مدنى واخترت مشروع خرسانة وده كان اصعب مشروع للتخرج لمجرد انى عارفة انه مشروع خاص بالمتميزين بقسم مدنى لانه اصعب مشروع بالقسم وكنا بنصمم 3 وحدات على أن تكون وحدة واحدة فقط منهم وحدة خاصة لكن انا اخترت ال3 وحدات خاصة واخذت موافقة استاذ المادة بالعافية هو قالى انى موش حلحق اخلص المشروع حتى لما خلصت الكلية قدمت للدراسات العليا علشان احضر ماجيستير أخذت بردوا نقطة البحث صعبة هى كانت تختص بتأثير الزلازل على المنشأت العالية ده الموضوع بوجه عام للرسالة وليس موضوع المناقشة والذى يتحدد عند كتابة البحث والتقدم لها لمجلس الكلية لمناقشتها وكان المشرف الاساسى ذكر وقتها للمشرف الثانى ان نقطة البحث صعبة وهى عايزة دكتوراة موش ماجيستير لكن للاسف توقفت عن الماجيستير بعد ما مشيت فيه خطوات كثيرة بسبب ظروف خاصة من وفاة والدى والتحاقى للعمل بالقطاع الحكومى لفترة بسيطة وطبعا الدخل معروف ما يكفيش المصروف الشخصى موش ماجيستير 
لكن كنت أحب انى أدخل كلية التربية الا انى دخلتها اصلا فى بداية كتابة الرغبات والتحقت بها ولكن والدى رحمة الله عليه قام بتحويلى دون رغبتى من الكلية قبل بداية الدراسة يعنى نقدر نقول استخسر المجموع لكن انا كنت لا اميل لكلية الهندسة وخاصة انى كنت وقتها لا أحب مادة الرياضيات وكنت اميل الى مهنة التدريس وعندى موهبة توصيل المعلومة للآخرين من خلال الشرح والتدريس المباشر لهم
لكن حاليا انا حبيت الرياضيات من كتر ما حياتى أصبحت كلها حسابات ورياضيات بما تقتضيه طبيعة المهنة

لكن لو كان لازم انى ادخل هندسة ورجعت للخلف كنت اختار نفس القسم لان مهنة المهندس المدنى بها شئ من المسئولية والخطورة -risk- وهى اشبه الى حد ما بمهنة الطبيب الى كان نفسى فيها ويمكن اخطر يعنى الطبيب لو اجرى جراحة خطا يمكن يتسبب فى وفاة شخص واحد انما المهندس المدنى =سواء المصمم او المنفذ كلاهما جهتان مسئولتان معا مسئولية كاملة عن سلامة اى مبنى = فاذا حدث خلل فى عمل أى منهما قد يؤدى ذلك الى انهيار المبنى بأكمله مما يترتب عليه وفاة الكثير من الاشخاص وليس شخص واحد كما يحدث لاى طبيب جراح
يعنى انا بصراحة حبيت الخطورة فى المهنة والتى تستلزم ان يكون هناك امانة وضمير فى تصميم او تنفيذ اى مبنى لان ده فى النهاية ينعكس على سلامة الارواح وهذه امانة كبيرة نحاسب عليها امام الله


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 مايو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة
> والحمد لله :77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:
> ربنا يعينك مهندسة أميرة:75::75::75::75::75::75:


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> *سنبدأ الان مع المهندسة اميرة*​
> 
> *نفس الأسئلة تقريباً الموجهة إلى المهندسين الذين استضفناهم مسبقاً الله يعينك علينا....*​
> *الأسئلة عامه جدا اختي الفاضلة لك حريه الاجابه على ما شئتِ وترك ماشئتِ *​
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيرا
وان شاء الله يستمتع الجميع بمشاركتى معكم كأسرة واحدة هى ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## Abo Fares (5 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

أهلاً بأختنا الفاضلة أميرة.. بداية مباركة بإذن الله، بارك الله بك..

اعلم أن الإجابة على الأسئلة لم تنتهِ بعد، ولكني أحببت التعليق على بعض النقاط  



اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا اشكر جميع المشرفين بالملتقى م/ابوالحلول وم/ انس لتعاونهم المستمر ومحاولة مساعدة وتقديم كل ما هو جديد لجميع الاعضاء كما اشكر جميع زملائى المهندسين على حسن تعاونهم واحترامهم المتبادل والملحوظ بين بعضهم البعض


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 
طبعاً الشكر موصول لك أختنا الكريمة، حيث أن نشاطك المتميز الملحوظ في القسم لا ينكره إلا جاحد، بارك الله بك....




اميرةة قال:


> واتمنى ان شاء الله انكم تستمتعوا معى بهذا اللقاء وان كانت شخصيتى بها بعض من الجدية لكن ان شاء الله تستمتعوا معى
> وانا على اتم استعداد ان شاء الله للاجابة على الاسئلة الموجهة من كافة الاعضاء


الجدية مطلوبة أختي أميرة، وهي الأمر الصحيح بالنسبة لكم كإناث، فهي الوقار بحد ذاته... الله يثبتك ويقويكي..
بالنسبة للأسئلة....... أعتقد أسئلة كثيرة بانتظارك  ..... فاربطي الأحزمة :78:




اميرةة قال:


> لكن احب اعرفكم على نفسى أولا بشكل مختصر أنا من مصر دفعة قديمة شويه ولكن افضل عدم ذكرها خبرتى كلها وطبيعة عملى فى التصميم الانشائى من خلال العمل فى المكاتب الاستشارية والهندسية
> عملت ايضا بالقطاع الحكومى لكن تقريبا اخذت اجازة خاصة معظم فترة عملى وعملت بالقطاع الخاص
> درست فترة حوالى اربع سنوات كمعيدة منتدبة بكلية الهندسة وكلية الفنون الجميلة
> كما انى كنت اقوم بتحضير رسالة الماجيستير بقسم الهندسة الانشائية وبالأخص مادة الخرسانة وسيتم الحديث عنها لاحقا لكن للأسف لم يقسم الله لى أن اكمل بعد ان انجزت بها مرحلة كبيرة لأسباب سيرد ذكرها لاحقا


ماشاء الله عليكي، انشالله منستفيد من خبراتك....




اميرةة قال:


> - ما هي هوايات المهندسة اميرة ؟
> 
> هواياتى هى الرسم والقراءة كا انى احب الهدؤ وبالتالى اميل الى الجلوس وسط الخضرة ومشاهدة البحر بصفة مستمرة


هو أمر واضح من توقيعك 




اميرةة قال:


> *- ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندسة اميرة للإنترنت يومياً ؟؟ وهل يؤثر استخدام الإنترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية *
> 
> يعنى اشتراكى للنت كان من فترة قريبة وهى الفترة الفعلية التى بدأ يظهر بها نشاطى بالمنتدى اما قبل ذلك فكان مجرد انى مسجلة اسمى فقط بالمنتدى يعنى مجرد انى اضطلعت مرة او مرتين على المنتدى فقط لان ما كانش عندى نت اصلا
> لكن فى الوقت الحالى انا تقريبا متعتى الوحيدة هو النت لأنى وجدت انه مفيد جدا وخصوصا انى حملت منه برامج وشروحات كثيرة بالاضافة الى كتب فى مختلف المجالات منها الدينى كما انى حملت منه كتب وشروحات فيديو فى علم النفس والبرمجة العصبية للدكتور صلاح صالح الراشد على سبيل المثال يعنى ربنا يوفقنى واقدر اضطلع عليهم


تماماً أختي..... النت يبقى مصدر كبير للمعلومات، ومهم جداً، نسأل المولى عز وجل أن يجعل استخدامنا له فيما يرضيه...... ولكن أريد التنبيه هنا باعتبارك مستخدمة جديدة نسبياً للنت، أن يبقى للنت منذ الآن فترة محددة من وقتك يومياً، أي حصة مخصصة له، أي ألا يطغى على هواياتك الأخرى (ما شاء الله هي كثير)، وألا يطغى على أعمالك الأخرى... فلو أعطيناه المجال منذ البداية، لما بقي وقت لأي شيء آخر......... يعني بصراحة، وبالعامية: (سوسة) :10:




اميرةة قال:


> ....وكانت النتيجة انى دخلت قسم مدنى مع انه اخر احتمال كنت ممكن ادخله لانه بصراحه هو قسم شعبى شوية عندنا فى مصر بيدخله مجاميع قليلة ولذلك بيكون عدد المهندسين فيه كبير الى حد ما لكن فى النهاية احمد ربنا انى لم أدخل قسم ميكانيكا لانه قسم الى حد ما يتناسب مع الشباب اكثر وفرص العمل به للبنات قليلة اذا ما قورنت بقسم مدنى


استغربت حقيقةً من هذه النقطة..... ربما تقصدين الجامعات الخاصة، لا أعلم...... ولكن بالنسبة لجامعة دمشق (الجامعة الحكومية)، فإن معدل القبول للدخول لكلية الهندسة المدنية هو 228/240 ، أي 95%




اميرةة قال:


> لكن لو كان لازم انى ادخل هندسة ورجعت للخلف كنت اختار نفس القسم لان مهنة المهندس المدنى بها شئ من المسئولية والخطورة -risk- وهى اشبه الى حد ما بمهنة الطبيب الى كان نفسى فيها ويمكن اخطر يعنى الطبيب لو اجرى جراحة خطا يمكن يتسبب فى وفاة شخص واحد انما المهندس المدنى =سواء المصمم او المنفذ كلاهما جهتان مسئولتان معا مسئولية كاملة عن سلامة اى مبنى = فاذا حدث خلل فى عمل أى منهما قد يؤدى ذلك الى انهيار المبنى بأكمله مما يترتب عليه وفاة الكثير من الاشخاص وليس شخص واحد كما يحدث لاى طبيب جراح
> يعنى انا بصراحة حبيت الخطورة فى المهنة والتى تستلزم ان يكون هناك امانة وضمير فى تصميم او تنفيذ اى مبنى لان ده فى النهاية ينعكس على سلامة الارواح وهذه امانة كبيرة نحاسب عليها امام الله


ما شاء الله..... أنا بعرف العالم بتهرب من الخطورة، مو بتسعى لتخوض فيها  ..... الله يقويكي.....

طيب، لا أقاطعك أكثر...... سيري على بركة الله....... 


​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> استغربت حقيقةً من هذه النقطة..... ربما تقصدين الجامعات الخاصة، لا أعلم...... ولكن بالنسبة لجامعة دمشق (الجامعة الحكومية)، فإن معدل القبول للدخول لكلية الهندسة المدنية هو 228/240 ، أي 95%​


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة لتعليق حضرتك على القسم احنا فى مصر او يمكن يكون فى الجامعة عندنا = جامعة الاسكندرية= وهى ليست جامعة خاصة بل جامعة حكومية لها اسمها بالجمهورية المصرية مثل جامعة القاهرة وعين شمس اهم الاقسام عندنا هى بالتدريج من حيث المجموع والاهمية
كمبيوتر - كهرباء- ميكانيكا - عمارة - مدنى - كيمياء- غزل - نووية يعنى ده تقريبا من حيث الاهمية والمجموع وبالتالى الدخول بالقسم
قسم مدنى من اكثر الاقسام الى بتاخد اعداد كبيرة ودرجات قليلة شوية بعنى ممكن واحد جايب مقبول يدخل مدنى لكن علشان يدخل كمبيوتر مثلا لازم يجيب جيد جدا كتقدير نهائى وتقدير مادة الكمبيوتر نفسها فى السنة الاعدادية ممتاز ده لغاية الفترة الى كنت موجودة فيها واعتقد ان الامر لم يتغير كتير لانى زى ما ذكرت انى درست فترة بالكلية ولم يتغير فيها اى شئ وقتها لكن على العموم مشاركات الاعضاء حتوضح تلك النقطة وخصوصا ان فى شباب لم يتخرج بعد من الكلية ويدرس بمصر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 مايو 2009)

​

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو الحلول
> 
> 
> _استغربت حقيقةً من هذه النقطة..... ربما تقصدين الجامعات الخاصة، لا أعلم...... ولكن بالنسبة لجامعة دمشق (الجامعة الحكومية)، فإن معدل القبول للدخول لكلية الهندسة المدنية هو 228/240 ، أي 95%_


السلام عليكم
اوضح هنا نقطة هامة بالنسبة للجامعات في سوريا كما تعلم اخي ابو الحلول ان الدخول في التخصصات الهندسيه يكون من اول سنه اي يتم القبول في الجامعات على المعدل في الثانويه العامه (التوجيهي).
اما في الجامعات المصرية فيتم القبول للهندسه ( اولى اعدادي =عام) على اساس المعدل في الثانويه العامة وةهي قريبه بشكل عام من المعدلات في سوريا ام دخول الى فروع الهندسة ( معماري-كهرباء -ميكانيك .....) فيتم على اساس المعدل في السنة الاعدادية.
مع تحياتي للجميع​


----------



## Abo Fares (5 مايو 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اوضح هنا نقطة هامة بالنسبة للجامعات في سوريا كما تعلم اخي ابو الحلول ان الدخول في التخصصات الهندسيه يكون من اول سنه اي يتم القبول في الجامعات على المعدل في الثانويه العامه (التوجيهي).
> اما في الجامعات المصرية فيتم القبول للهندسه ( اولى اعدادي =عام) على اساس المعدل في الثانويه العامة وةهي قريبه بشكل عام من المعدلات في سوريا ام دخول الى فروع الهندسة ( معماري-كهرباء -ميكانيك .....) فيتم على اساس المعدل في السنة الاعدادية.
> 
> مع تحياتي للجميع


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..

أوووووه تماماً أستاذنا العزيز رزق، هي نقطة لم أعرفها من قبل..... شكراً جزيلاً لك على التوضيح المهم..... 

حتى الأسئلة الخارجة عن المعلومات الهندسية، نرى المهندس رزق بالمرصاد :75:... بارك الله فيك ​


----------



## Ayman (5 مايو 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بالنسبة لتعليق حضرتك على القسم احنا فى مصر او يمكن يكون فى الجامعة عندنا = جامعة الاسكندرية= وهى ليست جامعة خاصة بل جامعة حكومية لها اسمها بالجمهورية المصرية مثل جامعة القاهرة وعين شمس اهم الاقسام عندنا هى بالتدريج من حيث المجموع والاهمية
> كمبيوتر - كهرباء- ميكانيكا - عمارة - مدنى - كيمياء- غزل - نووية يعنى ده تقريبا من حيث الاهمية والمجموع وبالتالى الدخول بالقسم
> قسم مدنى من اكثر الاقسام الى بتاخد اعداد كبيرة ودرجات قليلة شوية بعنى ممكن واحد جايب مقبول يدخل مدنى لكن علشان يدخل كمبيوتر مثلا لازم يجيب جيد جدا كتقدير نهائى وتقدير مادة الكمبيوتر نفسها فى السنة الاعدادية ممتاز ده لغاية الفترة الى كنت موجودة فيها واعتقد ان الامر لم يتغير كتير لانى زى ما ذكرت انى درست فترة بالكلية ولم يتغير فيها اى شئ وقتها لكن على العموم مشاركات الاعضاء حتوضح تلك النقطة وخصوصا ان فى شباب لم يتخرج بعد من الكلية ويدرس بمصر





رزق حجاوي قال:


> ​
> السلام عليكم
> اوضح هنا نقطة هامة بالنسبة للجامعات في سوريا كما تعلم اخي ابو الحلول ان الدخول في التخصصات الهندسيه يكون من اول سنه اي يتم القبول في الجامعات على المعدل في الثانويه العامه (التوجيهي).
> اما في الجامعات المصرية فيتم القبول للهندسه ( اولى اعدادي =عام) على اساس المعدل في الثانويه العامة وةهي قريبه بشكل عام من المعدلات في سوريا ام دخول الى فروع الهندسة ( معماري-كهرباء -ميكانيك .....) فيتم على اساس المعدل في السنة الاعدادية.
> مع تحياتي للجميع​




نعم ..تماما ...لكن ليس على الدوام فجميع الأقسام داخل كليات الهندسة في صعود و هبوط على حسب حالة السوق و (الاشاعات) !بالصعوبة او فرص العمل ..
في قسم مدني عدد القبول يكون كبيرا في معظم الجامعات لكنه ما زال من الأقسام الاولى في الترتيب ..ففي دفعتي مثلا كان ترتيبه بعد قسمي الطبية و الاتصالات (الطبية كانت تقبل 40 طالب فقط)

نعود الى اللقاء..
الغريب هو ميولك في دراسة (الميكانيكا) وهو القسم الذكوري و الجراحة ايضا وهو القسم الذكوري ايضا  :87:


----------



## إسلام علي (5 مايو 2009)

سعدت بمتابعة ما تكتبين م أميرة
وإلى موعد الأسئلة ,,, :78:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 مايو 2009)

ayman قال:


> نعم ..تماما ...لكن ليس على الدوام فجميع الأقسام داخل كليات الهندسة في صعود و هبوط على حسب حالة السوق و (الاشاعات) !بالصعوبة او فرص العمل ..
> في قسم مدني عدد القبول يكون كبيرا في معظم الجامعات لكنه ما زال من الأقسام الاولى في الترتيب ..ففي دفعتي مثلا كان ترتيبه بعد قسمي الطبية و الاتصالات (الطبية كانت تقبل 40 طالب فقط)
> 
> نعود الى اللقاء..
> الغريب هو ميولك في دراسة (الميكانيكا) وهو القسم الذكوري و الجراحة ايضا وهو القسم الذكوري ايضا  :87:


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بداية ارحب بالاخت اميره ونتمني لكي التوفيق في كل امورك ان شاء الله 

اتفق معك يا اخ ايمن في ان ترتيب الاقسام علي مدار الاعوام غير ثابت و يختلف حسب السوق وحسب فرص العمل وايضا حسب درجة اقبال الطلبه علي كل قسم - يعني ممكن يكون الطلبه في سنه من السنوات غالبيتهم يريد مدني ففي تلك الحاله سيتم وضع قيود علي الدخول في قسم مدني تحقيقا لاستراتيجيه الجامعه في الحفاظ علي تحقيق النسبه المقررة من الاعداد المطلوب قبولها في كافة الاقسام -

 والعكس صحيح بمعني انه لو هناك عدم قبول علي قسم من الاقسام فيتم الحاق الطلبه به طبقا للتقدير الادني للطلبه - علي اعتبار ان الاقسام الاخري قد امتلئت بالاعداد المخطط لها قبولها وبالتالي فيتم توزيع الباقي علي الاقسام الاخري 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــد_


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نتابع ان شاء الله اجابات بعض الأسئلة الأخرى

- ما هي أكثر المواد أو الكورسات متعة بالنسبه لك أيام الدراسة ؟؟
*وما هي أثقلها ؟؟*

اكثر المواد متعة أيام الدراس فى قسم الهندسة المدنية هى بالترتيب
الخرسانة المسلحة - الرى - نظرية الانشاءات - ميكانيكا التربة - المساحة

واثقل المواد بالنسبة لى هى بالترتيب
المنشآت المعدنية - خواص المواد جميع المواد النظرية مثل السكة الحديد والصحية والموانى البحرية 

ويعنى أود أن اذكر توضيح بالنسبة لهذا السؤال أن العامل الاساسى لكره اى طالب لاى مادة هم أعضاء مادة التدريس نفسهم بالمعنى ان احنا عندنا تقريبا بعض اساتذة المادة ضعاف من ناحية توصيل المادة العلمية كما ان عندنا ممنوع الشرح فى الحصص العملية كل مهمة الحصة اننا نستلم التمرين الجديد ونحاول نحل بعض من التمرين بالحصة ونقوم بسؤال معيدين المادة
واذكر أحد المواقف مثلا بالنسبة لمادة الخرسانة ان عندنا دكتور قام بشرح درس تصميم السلالم والبلاطات الهوردى فى المحاضرة وبصراحة المحصلة كانت صفر لا يستطبع توصيل اى معلومة وعندما طلبت من معيد المادة ان يشرح لى تصميم الهوردى كان رده = اتصرفى زى ما زمايلك اتصرفوا= يعنى هو دلوقتى اصبح دكتور لمادة الخرسانة ولكن بصراحة الجشع المادى بخصوص موضوع الكورسات جعل معيدين المادة لا يقوموا بتقديم اى معلومة بخصوص المادة وكان فى النهاية طريقة التحصيل لها طريقتين اما ان يكون الشخص ميسور ويلجأ للكورسات أو مثل حالات معظم الطلبة كنا نجيب الكورسات القديمة للمواد للسنوات السابقة ونستخدمها لفهم المادة العلمية والاستعانة بها فى حل التمارين وأحيان ربنا كان بيسهل ومع بداية الدراسة نستطيع التوصل الى كورسات السنة الجديدة ونقوم بتصويرها لكن بصراحة ده كان بيستهلك من الواحد مجهود كبير انه يضطلع الاول على المحاضرة وبعدين الشرح من الكورس وبعدين يبدأ يحل التمارين يعنى بصراحة كلية عذاب
لكن أنا لا أنكر ان سبب حبى لمادة الخرسانة هو المشروع نفسه لانه بصراحة وجدت من العون من زملائى الأكبر منى الكثير فقد كنت ألجأ لأحد المهندسين من هم اكبر منى سنا كنت أتدرب فى أحد المواقع التابعة لشركة المقاولين العرب وكان هو المهندس المقاول للمشروع هو كان مشروع خرسانة وكان بارع جدا - كنت كل ما يصعب على أسئلة أخلص الجولة فى الكلية من المرور على دكاترة المادة حسب الجدول المتفق عليه مع كل دكتور وبعدين أروح على الموقع أستفسر عن أى اسئلة وعلى ما أروح البيت تبقى الساعة حوالى 5 مساءا علشان ابدأ جولة العمل بالمشروع 
بالاضافة ان كان لى اخت فى الله مهندسة اكبر منى بسنة وهى اخت ملتزمة بصراحة كان لها دور كبير معى فى كل المواد كنت قبل كل ترم أروح بيتها وآخد منها جميع الكورسات والكتب والاسكتشات الخاصة بأى مادة وكانت بتتكلم معى وتقوم بشرح طبيعة كل مادة وعيوب ومميزات كل أستاذ ومعيد للمادة وكمان كانت تقوم بترتيب جميع الاوراق الخاصة بالكورس بغرض انها تسهل على المذاكرة وعلى فكرة كانت بتأخذ منى الاوراق كلها مع بداية العام الجديد بتترك لى حرية انى اصورهم او استخدمهم فى حالة اذا لم تتوفر عندى الامكانيات المادية حتى فى فترة المشروع كنت لما اتزنق فى اى سؤال كنت أتصل بها وأسألها فى أى سؤال 
وعلى فكرة معرفتى لها كانت صدفة بمعنى انى كنت فى سنة اولى وكنت محتاجة كورس مساحة وكان لى زميلة نفس دفعتى لكن انتاج هى اعطتنى تليفونها واتصلت بها ووصفتلى نفسها وانتظرتنى واخذت منها الكورس اصوره على وعد انى ارجعه من غير حتى ما تعرفنى لكن بصراحة عينة نادرة هى على فكرة كان اسمها وفاء وهى وفاء وانا كنت مسمياها فى اجندة التليفونات وفاء حبيبة قلبى لانى لم اكن اعرف اسم والدها وبالرغم ان علاقتى انقطعت بها لكن حتى الآن ادعيلها واتمنى الخير لها لانها حتى عندما كانت تساعدنى بالمواد الدراسية كانت صادقة اذا وعدتنى بشئ صدقت وانا كنت الحمدلله عند حسن ظنها 
وأخت اخرى ملتزمة وكان اسمها اميرة كانت هى كمان اروح لها البيت قبل الدراسة واخد منها اى كورسات محتاجاها
واتذكر انى مرة اتعرفت بزميلة كانت فى 4 وانا كنت فى اولى او تانية على ما اتذكر ولم تكن تعرفنى مجرد انى شفتها فى المدرج وانا رايحة المحاضرة وطلبت منها اوراق فى مادة الهيدروليكا واعطتهم لى ولم تطلبهم منى لانها لم تكن لتحتاجهم وكانت صادقة هى ايضا فى مواعيدها

اعتقد ان هذه الامثلة لم تعد موجودة هى بقايا العصر الماضى يعنى حاليا الواحد لو احتاج حاجة من حد يقولك انت تأمر عينى وما تاخدش منه أى افادة مجرد وعود كاذبة مع انه كان من الافضل لو كان رفض علشان تقدر تتصرف من مصدر آخر

أما بالنسبة لمادة الرى فجميع أساتذة المادة ممتازين فوق الوصف سواء على مستوى المحاضرات أو الحصص العملية من ناحية الاحترام والتعاون المشترك
أذكر مرة موقف تعرضت له مع استاذ للمادة كنت دائما اتخيل فيه والدى وكنت احترمة كثيرا كنت ذهبت لاحد معيدين الstructure لأسال فى بعض الاسئلة وهو كان معيد محترم جدا ومتعاون ولم يكن من المعيدبن المتخصصين بالحصص العملية لانه كان مدرس مساعد يعنى اعلى من المعيد وهو كان عنده وقتها على فكرة 6 بنات ربنا يعينه عليهم المهم هو ساعدنى كتير حتى فى البرمجة الخاصة بالماجيستير كان بيصلح لى بعض الاوامر لغاية ما البرنامج ظهر وطلع للنور لان للاسف مشرف الرسالة لا يتعاون معك
المهم كانت النتيجة انى اتاخرت 5 دقايق عن المحاضرة بسبب احد الزملاء قبلى أطال فى الاسئلة ومشيت من غير ما اسال اسالتى علشان ألحق المحاضرة المهم كان الدكتور رافض يدخلنى بسبب التاخير مع انه لسه ما شرحش حاجة ولكن لانه طرد ناس قبلى لكن بصراحة انا عمرى ما طردت من محاضرة وفضلت واقفة وما اتحركتش صعبت على نفسى لدرجة انه قالى لو دخلتى انا حخرج ومشيت حتى لا اتسبب فى ايذاء باقى الزملاء المهم انه طلب منى اجيله بعد المحاضرة لكن انا ما اهتمتش لكن فى المحاضرة التالية عندما انتهت وذهبي لاسالة بعض الاسئلة سالنى عن السبب انى ما رحتش زى ما طلب منى وقال انه كان حيدخلنى ولكن ما كانش ينفع لانه طرد ناس قبلى وشرحلى المحاضرة كلها لوحدى فى نفس اليوم بمعمل الرى
وبخصوص مادة ميكانيكا التربة كان فيها معيد متعاون جدا ويشرح فى الحصص العملية لكن المادة بصراحة كانت مملة شوية وما اتفهمتش كويس الا لما الواحد خرج لمجال العمل

بعنى انا اطلت عليكم بخصوص هذا السؤال ولكن كان هدفى منه امرين 

اولهما -ان العامل الاساسى لحب اى مادة هو مدى استيعابك لهذه المادة 
الثانى -هو تحفيز الاخوة الزملاء ببذل المزيد من الجهد لانى بصراحة ألاحظ ان معظم الزملاء لا يبذلون بعض الجهد كأن يسال مثلا احد الزملاء عن معلومة مثلا متوفرة بالكود بالرغم من انه من المفترض أولا البحث بالمواصفات لانه قد يخطأ مثلا الزميل الذى يمده بالمعلومة عن غير قصد فمثلا على سبيل المثال ولكن انا لا اتذكر مثلا صاحب السؤال أحد الاخوة سأل عن تفصيلة لكانة العمود مع ان جميع هذه المواصفات متوفرة بالكود يعنى كود الخرسانة مفروض انه شئ أساسى كمرجع يتم الاضطلاع عليه بقدر الامكان عن ظهر قلب
وأسئلة كثيرة اخرى من هذا الشكل بالاضافة ان مثلا احد الاعضاء قد يسال عن شرح او برنامج معين ويتفضل احد الاخوة بتلبية طلبه ولكن لوتعب وبحث اولا كان يمكن يلاقى مشاركات اكتر من التى اضافها الاخ المهندس الذى قام بمساعدته مشكورا وطبعا انا لا اقصد بهذا الاساءة لاى من الاخوة المهندسين 

لكن علشان تكون مهندس ناجح لازم تتعب فى الاول

الامر يحتاج لمزيد من الجهد للمهندسين الجدد لان الملحوظ فعلا ان ممكن يكون مشروع التخرج لأحد المهندسين خرسانة ولكن للأسف لا يعرف كيف يصمم او يحسب حتى حمل عمود وقد لاحظت ذلك فى احد المهندسين تقدم للعمل بمكتب كنت اعمل به وهو حديث التخرج سرد c.v كبير بمجموعة من الخبرات والبرامج لكن المحصلة انه لا يعرف كيف يحسب حمل العمود او يرسم شكل قطاع العمود 
بالرغم انه كان مشروع خرسانة!!!!!!!!!


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 مايو 2009)

ayman قال:


> نعم ..تماما ...لكن ليس على الدوام فجميع الأقسام داخل كليات الهندسة في صعود و هبوط على حسب حالة السوق و (الاشاعات) !بالصعوبة او فرص العمل ..
> في قسم مدني عدد القبول يكون كبيرا في معظم الجامعات لكنه ما زال من الأقسام الاولى في الترتيب ..ففي دفعتي مثلا كان ترتيبه بعد قسمي الطبية و الاتصالات (الطبية كانت تقبل 40 طالب فقط)
> 
> نعود الى اللقاء..
> الغريب هو ميولك في دراسة (الميكانيكا) وهو القسم الذكوري و الجراحة ايضا وهو القسم الذكوري ايضا  :87:


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يعنى انا ادرك انها ميول خاصة بالشباب وانا تقريبا ذكرت ذلك فى الحوار لكن زى اى شخص فى بداية حياته بيكون عنده حماس زيادة لكن فى النهاية مقتضيات ومتطلبات الحياة هى التى تخطط له يعنى اذا كنت مثلا احب قسم الجراحة او العيون فى مهنة الطب فليس معنى ذلك انى ساتخصص بهذا القسم اذا كان قدر لى الالتحاق بالطب يعنى كان أخرى طب أطفال أو نساء حاجة واقعية واستفيد منها واقدر امارسها يعنى انا تقريبا عمرى ما شوفت طبيبة جراحة
اما بالنسبة لقسم مبكانيكا هو فعلا بيدخله الكثير من الشباب وانا كنت احب هذا القسم لكن زى ما ذكرت ايضا فى المشاركة السابقة انى لم ادخله لانه كله شباب على الرغم ان لى زميلة منتقبة اصغر منى بعام درست بقسم الهندسة الميكانيكية وتعمل معى بالقطاع الحكومى وتعمل فى مكتب خاص بالفترة المسائية بعد العمل الحكومى مباشرة 
يعنى موش شرط ان الواحد علشان يحب قسم انه يدخله لابد انه يخطط صح من الاول
بعنى انا مثلا لما كنت فى الثانوية كنت لا احب مادة الرياضيات وكنت اميل الى بعض المواد الادبية لكن ليس معنى ذلك انى اتخصص أدبى فى الثانويه العامة يعنى لابد انى افكر من الناحية المستقبلية بطريقة صحيحة ودخلت علمى على الرغم ان المادة الوحيدة الى كنت بحبها من القسم العلمى هى مادة الاحياء لكن مشيت على المثل =اذا لم تعمل ما تحب فحب ما تعمل=
لان اهم حاجة ان الواحد يفكر فى بداية حياته باسلوب صحيح


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 مايو 2009)

bishr قال:


> سعدت بمتابعة ما تكتبين م أميرة
> وإلى موعد الأسئلة ,,, :78:


 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
لكن ياريت تتبع الرافة فى الأسئلة


----------



## Abo Fares (5 مايو 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> .......على فكرة كان اسمها وفاء وهى وفاء وانا كنت مسمياها فى اجندة التليفونات وفاء حبيبة قلبى لانى لم اكن اعرف اسم والدها وبالرغم ان علاقتى انقطعت بها لكن حتى الآن ادعيلها واتمنى الخير لها لانها حتى عندما كانت تساعدنى بالمواد الدراسية كانت صادقة اذا وعدتنى بشئ صدقت وانا كنت الحمدلله عند حسن ظنها
> 
> ........كان الدكتور رافض يدخلنى بسبب التاخير مع انه لسه ما شرحش حاجة ولكن لانه طرد ناس قبلى لكن بصراحة انا عمرى ما طردت من محاضرة وفضلت واقفة وما اتحركتش صعبت على نفسى لدرجة انه قالى لو دخلتى انا حخرج ومشيت حتى لا اتسبب فى ايذاء باقى الزملاء


 
تقييم إيجابي لوفاء :12: ..... وتقييم سلبي للدكتور :73:

:68:

تحيـــــــاتنا للجميع، طبعاً الدكتور كانت له نظرته ربما في ذلك... والله المستعان...​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نتابع الاجابة على بعض الاسئلة

- ما هو مشروعك تخرجك ؟ هل من موقف معين حدث أثناء المناقشة تودين أن تسرديه لنا ؟؟
مشروع تخرجى خرسانة مسلحة
وكانت فترة دراسة المشروع حوالى 3 اسابيع بعد الانتهاء من امتحانات العام الدراسى كما انه كان ممنوع اننا نشتغل فى المشروع فى فترة الدراسة 
المهم المشروع كان بيتكون من 3 وحدات 
الوحدة الاولى:-
حمام غطس بالمنط تم تصميم تبعا للمواصفات والابعاد القياسية يرتكز حمام الغطس والمنط على اساسات خازوقية 
تم عمل النظام الانشائى للقاعدة على اساس كمرات متقاطعة وعند كل تقاطع للكمرات ترتكز هامات الخوازيق ومنها الخوازيق 
ودى بالنسبة لى انا اعتبره اصعب وحدة لان عندنا استذة المادة احيانا كتيرة لا بتفقوا على حل مما جعلنى اعيد تلك الوحدة اكثر من مرة لارضاء جميع الرغبات بالرغم من ان جميع الحلول صحيحة فمثلا احد الاساتذة كان يريد ان اغير نظام القاعدة الى flat slab وطبعا انا ما سمعتش كلامه لان الامر ده معناه انى اعيد شغلى كله كما ان ايامها كنا بنشتغل ال flat slab تبعا للكود المصرى بشكل يدوى دون استخدام برنامج الساب كما يحدث حاليا 
كما ان ايضا ما كانش لسه ظهر sap2000 كنا بنشتغل على sap90 واد ايه هو اصدار امكانياته محدوده اذا ما قورن بالاصدارات الحديثة من الساب
كما ان المنط العمود الخاص به مفروض انه مايل تبعا للمواصفات القياسية 
كنت تلاقى ان الكمرات الحاملة للبلاطات الحاملة للمنط معرضة لعزوم التواء بالاضافة لعزم الانحناء وقوى القص
فى النهاية جميع الاحمال الراسية تترجم الى قوى قص وقوى عمودية على العمود بالاضافة الى ان عزوم الالتواء تنتقل الى العمود كعزم انحناء على ما اتذكر يعنى بتصمم عمود معرض لجميع انواع القوى الداخلية
نيجى فى الآخر الى اساسات المنط وهى مشكلة كبيرة لانها معرضة لعزوم كبيرة بالاضافة الى القوى الراسية هذه العزوم لابد من التغلب عليها لانها عزوم من الممكن ان تسبب انقلاب لعمود المنط ويتم التغلب عليها باحد ثلاث حلول وقد اخترت ايسرهم
1- مد القاعدة المسلحة فى اتجاه عكس اتجاه عزم الانقلاب لينتج احمال تترجم الى عزوم فى عكس الاتجاه وقد استبعدت هذا الحل لانه نتج عندى امتداد كبير للاساسات فى الاتجاه المضاد
2- تحريك القاعده فى الاتجاه المضاد بقيمة ازاحة eccentricity يصنع عزم قيمته تتساوى مع عزم الانقلاب وتكون فى عكس الاتجاه وبالتالى يتم التغلب على العزم
3- الحل الثالث وانا لجأت له حيث انه كان يحدث تداخل لاساسات المنط مع قاعده من قواعد حمام الغطس المقابلة لها فعملتهم قاعدة مشتركة واحدة
وان كان هذا الحل لا يفضل اذا كان التاسيس على اساسات سطحية لاختلاف الاحمال وبالتالى اختلاف معدل الهبوط ولكن الشفيع الوحيد لى ان التاسيس كان اساسات خازوقية يعنى مفيش اى احتمال لاى هبوط

الوحدة الثانية:-
كوبرى prestressed مؤسس على اساسات خازوقية لكن فى الحقيقة لم يتم عمل مرحلة الاساسات لان الدكتور الخاص بشرح هذه الوحدة لم يكمل هذه المرحلة ودى كانت وحدة خاصة يقوم بمتابعتها دكتور معين

الوحدة الثالثة:-
مشروع فندق مكون من 20 دور مساحته تعدت وقتها ال 1000 متر وانا كنت رسماه ساعتها على كلك مقاس 1.10*1.10 لان ايامها كان ممنوع تقديم اللوح اتوكاد كان بنسلمها تحبير ودرست عليه تاثير الرياح وتم عمل الدور الارضى باكمله هوردى والادوار المتكررة نظام بلاطات وكمرات وكان مؤسس على اساسات خازوقية تقريبا انا لما عملت الاساسات كانت تقريبا كلها قواعد مركبة الا ان استاذ المادة ذكر انه كان من الافضل ان تكون الاساسات لبشة مرتكزة على خوازيق نظرا لان المساحات بين القواعد كانت صغيرة 
وايضا كانت هذه وحدة خاصة يقوم بمتابعتها دكتور آخر متخصص فى الاحمال الجانبية
لكن انا بالاضافة الى العون الذى وجدته من بعض زملائى بقسم مدنى ممن هم اكبر منى سنا
كما انى عند اختيار الوحدة الفندقية بحثت كثير لان دكتور المادة كان بيطلب منشأ متماثل فى الشكل حتى لا يتولد عزوم التواء على المنشأ ككل نتيجة عدم التماثل والتى بنتج عنها عدم انطباق مركز المساحات المبنى مع مركز ثقل الاحمال على حد علمى كنت بروح قسم الهندسة المعمارية للبحث عن نماذج جاهزة واحد المهنسات هناك عرضت مساعدتى فاعطيت لها نموذج جاهز لاحد الوحدات السكنية وقامت بتعديله لى طبقا لطلباتى من حيث المسطحات وعدد الحجرات على كروكيات قمت برفعها بعد ذلك بمقياس رسم وتم تعديلها تعديلات بسيطة بعد ذلك من قبل استاذ المادة

هل من موقف معين حدث أثناء المناقشة تودين أن تسرديه لنا ؟؟
يعنى هو فى تقريبا موقفين
1- احدهما اثناء تنفيذ حمام الغطس من حيث النظام الانشائى لحوائط الحمام اما ان تكون ناهية ارتكاز الحوائط كابولية او تنتهى بكمرة وانا كنت فى الاول عملاه كابولى لكن احد الدكاترة قام بتعديله لى لتكون نهاية ارتكاز الحوائط كمرات ولكنه اخطا لان الكمرات كان مفروض تصمم انها cracked sec وهى من الواقع العملى كبيرة جدا لكن هو خلانى اصممها uncracked sec وساعتها انا ذهبت لاكبر استاذ للمادة لانى ساعتها كنت انهرت من كتر ما عدت هذه الوحدة ارضاءا لجميع الرغبات هو كان شخصيته صعبة وقويه حتى على جميع الدكاترة لكن هو راف بحالى وقتها وخاصة انى من كتر التعب والخنقة بكيت وطلب منى فقط انى اعدل قطاع الكمرة الى uncracked بالرغم من انه حل وهمى لان عمق الكمرة كان كبير جدا وبعدها وبخ الدكتور ومن ساعتها فى فترة المشروع الدكتور توقف على اجابة اية اسئلة خاصة بهذه الوحدة

2- يعنى تقريبا المشروع كان مجهد جدا لدرجة انى تقريبا ما كانش فى نوم النهاية احنا كان مفروض نسلم المشروع بعد 3 اسابيع يعنى يوم سبت لكن اتغير ميعاد التسليم فجأة واصبح يوم الأربعاء وكنت تقريبا انا وكثير من زملائى لم ننهى تحبير المشروع باكمله 
كان فى استاذ للمادة انا اتصلت به واستاذنته انى اروح المكتب اساله فى بعض الاستفسارات الخاصة باساسات الفندق وخاصة ان التسليم كان تانى يوم المهم رحتله وهو كان متعاون
وكان تانى يوم التسليم يعنى ما كنتش قادرة حتى اشيل لوح المشروع كنت مستهلكة وقتها واتذكر ان والدتى قامت بتوصيلى وحملها عنى وكنت تقريبا بنام على نفسى وكل شويه اغسل وجهى واتعرض لتيارات الهواء لغاية ما لقيت دكتور المادة بينادى على ويقولى تعالى يا اميرة هو كان نفس الدكتور الى رحتله المكتب ومعاه 2 آخرين لكن اتذكر ان زملائى كانوا بيستغرقوا حوالى نصف ساعة فى المناقشة لكن انا ما كملتش 5 دقائق مسافة ما دخلت طلعت حتى ان كل زمايلى استغربوا كان بيخلينى افر اللوح فقط لانه تقريبا كان متابع معظم شغلى فى المشروع وبصراحة كان فى دكتور اصغر كان بيحاول يغلس فى بعض الاسئلة لكن استاذ المادة انهانى بسرعة
هذا الدكتورالى انا ذهبت لمكتبه اثناء المشروع عملت بعدها بمكتبه فترة حوالى 4 سنوات فى بداية تخرجى لان ابنه كان معايا فى نفس المرحلة الدراسية وكان بيحضر معايا تمهيدى الماجيستير لقيت ابنه يتصل بى فى البيت لان دكتور المادة كان عنده رقم هاتفى وعرض على انى اعمل بالمكتب واستمريت معه فترة كان عندى وقتها محاضرتين تمهيدى مسائية كل أسبوع كنت احضر المحاضرة واروح على طول على المكتب
وآسفة انى طولت عليكم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> تقييم إيجابي لوفاء :12: ..... وتقييم سلبي للدكتور :73:​
> :68:​
> تحيـــــــاتنا للجميع، طبعاً الدكتور كانت له نظرته ربما في ذلك... والله المستعان...​


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وان كنت بطول عليكم 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Abo Fares (5 مايو 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا وان كنت بطول عليكم
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 
أهلاً أختي..... الآن الموضوع كله لك، فأنت الضيف هنا  ...... لقاء ممتع، وكلنا آذان صاغية ​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نتابع باقى اجابات الأسئلة

*5- للهندسة المدنية اقسام عديده - ما هو اكثر قسم تعاملتِ معه بالحياة العمليه ؟؟ هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنين أن تعملين به لكن لم توافيكِ الفرصة ؟؟ ما هو ؟؟*​ 
انا مجال عملى كله فى تصميم المنشآت الخرسانية وان كنت أحب ان يكون لى اكثر من مجالات للخبرة وخصوصا فى اعمال المكتب الفنى والخاص باعمال الحصر واعداد المستخلصات وان كنت من الشخصيات التى تمل اعمال الحصر لكن لابد من التجديد
كما كنت احب ان اقوم بالعمل فى مجال ادارة المشروعات باستخدام برنامج msproject وبرنامج primavera لانى قد تعلمت برنامج البريمافيرا من فترة وكان اصدار قديم وهو اصدار 3 ولم اهتم بتطوير اتجاهاتى بخصوص هذه البرامج بسبب بعد مجال عملى عن ادارة المشروعات

وناخذ جلسة استراحة قصيرة لانى فعلا تعبت​


----------



## Abo Fares (5 مايو 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> نتابع باقى اجابات الأسئلة
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 
بالنسبة للاختصاصات، عندنا في جامعة دمشق، وفي السنتين الرابعة والخامسة، يختص الطالب في كلية الهندسة المدنية أحد الاختصاصات السبعة التالية..
1- إنشائي
2- إدارة
3- جيوتكنيك
4- طبوغرافيا
5- بيئة
6- مواصلات
7- مائية
كان ذلك هو النظام حتى سنة 2005 أعتقد، ومن ثم تم البدء بنظام جديد هو نظام (المدني العام)، أي تم إلغاء جميع تلك الاختصاصات...

إن كان النظام الأول هو نظامكم، فالأقسام تعني مجال العمل حسب الاختصاص، مثلاً ضمن اختصاص الهندسة الإنشائية.. تصميم، تنفيذ، منشآت خرسانية، منشآت معدنية، تشطيبات....

أما إن كان النظام الثاني هو نظامكم، فالأقسام تعني العمل في مجال الإنشائي من تصميم وتنفيذ، الإدارة من تخطيط وما إلى ذلك، جسور، مساحة... إلخ




> وناخذ جلسة استراحة قصيرة لانى فعلا تعبت


الله يعطيكي العافية أختي أميرة....... بريك إعلاني، حتى إشعار آخر  

ولكن أعتقد أن يمتلئ البريك بوابل من الأسئلة :56:​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> بالنسبة للاختصاصات، عندنا في جامعة دمشق، وفي السنتين الرابعة والخامسة، يختص الطالب في كلية الهندسة المدنية أحد الاختصاصات السبعة التالية..
> 1- إنشائي
> 2- إدارة
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك وانا فعلا محتاجة جلسة استراحة لانى بدل ما اقتبس من المشاركة للاجابة على السؤال الى حضرتك وضحت اجابته عدلت الاجابة واجبت على السؤال لكن لغيت اجابة السؤال التالى له والذى كنت اجبت عليه سابقا دون قصد
يعنى انا دلوقتى خلاص فصلت ونستريح قليلا لاكمال المسيرة
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Abo Fares (5 مايو 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك وانا فعلا محتاجة جلسة استراحة لانى بدل ما اقتبس من المشاركة للاجابة على السؤال الى حضرتك وضحت اجابته عدلت الاجابة واجبت على السؤال لكن لغيت اجابة السؤال التالى له والذى كنت اجبت عليه سابقا دون قصد
> يعنى انا دلوقتى خلاص فصلت ونستريح قليلا لاكمال المسيرة
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 
ولا يهمك أختي أميرة... الله يعطيكي العافية ​


----------



## مهندسة رضى (5 مايو 2009)

*منورة يا جميل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اول مهندس مدنى ( أنثـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى ) فى اللقاء ..هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

منورة اللقاء .... والمنتدى كله ... مهندسة أميرة 

سعدت بالتعرف عليكى اكتر ....بارك الله فيكى 



هنسألك بس اما ترتاحى شويه  ..... اكيد تعبتى من الكتابة :85:


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (5 مايو 2009)

تبارك الله
لقاء جامد
ربنا يكرمك مهندسة أميرة إن شاء الله


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله بكم


----------



## Abo Fares (5 مايو 2009)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اول مهندس مدنى ( أنثـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى ) فى اللقاء ..هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

حقيقةً هناك من سبق الأخت أميرة في موضوع اللقاءات... من سبقها كانت الأخت نور الجزائرية.. بارك الله بكم جميعاً.. 

لقاء مع المهندسة نور الجزائرية

لكم جميعاً تحيــــاتي..​


----------



## مهندسة رضى (5 مايو 2009)

oooooooooooooooops!!!!

i forget eng abo solutions.....so sorrrrrry

with my best regards............my sister noura

thnx..................


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نتابع باقى الاسئلة ان شاء الله

*6- برأيك : هل يوجد مشروع مثالي - تصميم مثالي - تنفيذ المخططات على الواقع 100% بدون تغيرات فنية - بدون تاخير جدول زمني - بدون مشاكل دفعات ؟؟ وهل يمكن تحقيق ذلك ؟؟*​ 
1-يعنى اعتقد ان ممكن يكون فى تصميم مثالى اذاخرج التصميم من مكتب تصميمات محترم وقام بمراجعته احد الدكاترة المحترمين على قدر من الخبرة اللازمة والمطلوبة وان كان جل من لا يسهو فالانسان مهما بلغت خبرته فقد يخطأ ولكن هناك من الاخطاء التى يمكن اغتفارها ولا تؤثر على سلامة المنشأ من الناحية الانشائية وأخطاء اخرى قاتلة تؤثر على السلام الانشائية للمنشأ بان يقوم شخص مثلا بزرع عمود يتحمل احمال عدة أدوار مرتكز على كمرة باسفل هذه الادوار ويتناسى او يهمل المصمم اخذ تاثير الاحمال المركزة لهذا العمود من الادوار المختلفة على هذه الكمرة اعتقد انها غلطة قاتلة تؤدى الى حدوث انهيار للمنشأ تكون نابعة من قلة خبرة هذا المهندس ولكن الى حد ما فان المجمعة العشرية عندنا احيانا ترفض هذا الحل لما به من خطورة كبيرة
وان كانت هناك اخطاء اقل خطورة بكثير ولا تؤثر على سلامة المنشا ولكن تؤثر على صلاحية بعض اعضاؤه الانشائية كأن يهمل مثلا حسابات الترخيم مثلا لكمرة ثقيلة ويظهر تاثيرها عند التنفيذ بمرور الوقت فى صورة ترخيم بالكمرة يترجم الى بعض التشققات ولكن لا اظن ان هذا الخطا يؤثر على السلامة الانشائية للمبنى ولكن يؤثر على سلامة العضو الانشائى وهو الكمرة ويمكن التغلب عليها مستقبلا مع زيادة الشروخ بتقوية قطاع الكمرة فقط
كما أن نوعية هذه الاخطاء لا تصدر ابدا من مهندس متمكن ويجيد التصميم
2- كما انه من الممكن أن يتواجد تنفيذ مثالى وان كان صعب وذلك بان يكون الطقم المتكون من مهندس الاشراف ومهندس المقاول على اجادة وخبرة كافية بالاضافة الى أن المقاول الذى يقوم بتنفيذ العمليات على قدر من الامانة وسابقة الخبرة للاعمال السابقة له جيدة بالاضافة الى توفر الامكانات المادية التى تؤهله لانجاز العمل فى الوقت المطلوب وهذا لا يحدث الا بشركات المقاولات المحترمة وان كان ايضا الامر أيضا قد لا يخلو من حدوث بعض الاخطاء الغير مقصودة اثناء التنفيذ والتى يتتطلب الأمر فيها الرجوع الى المهندس المصمم لايجاد كافة الحلول اللازمة للتغلب على تلك المشكلة ويمكن ده يترتب فى النهاية على حدوث بعض التاخير فى التنفيذ وانجاز العمل فى الوقت المطلوب
بالاضافة انه اذا توفرت كافة الاحتياطات الأمنية اللازمة لسلامة طاقم العمل وسلامة المنشآت المجاورة سيؤدى ذلك الى الاقتراب من المثالية
الخلاصة لا يوجد مشروع مثالى ولكن ممكن الوصول بالمشروع الى الاقتراب من المثالية اذا توفرت الاشتراطات السابقة بالاضافة ان كثير من البرامج الخاصة بادارة المشروعات مثل msproject و primavera قد ساهمت فى تنظيم الناحية التنفيذة لانجاز المشاريع الى حد ما فى الوقت المطلوب اذا تمت مراعاة كافة الخطوات المعروضة بالمخطط الزمنى بالشكل الصحيح والتوقيت الموضوع لكل نشاط على حدى واذا تم اخذ تاثير احتمال وجود أية اخطاء غير متوقعة كفترة زمنية زيادة عند اعداد الجدول الزمنى النهائى للمشروع
بهذه الطريقة يمكننا الاقتراب من المثالية وليس الوصول الا المثالية
دى وجهة نظرى من واقع خبرتى الضئيلة بالتنفيذ وادارة المشروعات​ 

*7- برأيك : أن يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحدة تكررت 15 عاماً أم من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟*​ 
*اعتقد أنه لابد من أن يتخصص المهندس فى مجال معين وان يجيدة ويتمكن به وهذا لا ينشأ الا بالاستمرارية ومتابعة كل ماهو جديد من برامج وكتب المواصفات *
*بمعنى ان ماينفعش ان مثلا المهندس كل يوم يتحرك من مكان عمل بطبيعة عمل فى التصميم وبعده بشهر مثلا ينتقل الى مكان آخر يقوم فيه مثلا باعمل المكتب الفنى لمجرد الزيادة بالمرتب فهو لن يتعلم اى شئ لابد من المثابرة وخصوصا فى الفترات الاولى من التخرج اذا كان الشخص يريد التمكن من العمل فى مجال معين*
*وان كنت اعيب على بعض الخريجين الجدد عندنا وهو كثرة تنقلهم فى بداية تخرجهم بين عدة مكاتب بغرض زيادة المرتب لانه فى هذه الحالة لن يتعلم اى شئ انا ارحب بالتنقل ولكن يكون ذلك عند زيادة سنوات الخبرة بهدف زيادة الدخل كما ان التنقل بين عدة اماكن يكسب الشخص خبرات ومهارات هذه الاماكن من من طبيعة المشاريع التى تقوم بتصميمها هذه الاماكن بالاضافة الى اكتساب مهارات العرض المختلفة للمشاريع والتى تاخذ طابع المكان التى توجد به *
*ولكن من المفيد بجانب الاستمرار فى جانب واحد وخصوصا للمهندسين الشباب والتمكن فيه اكتساب بعض المهارات البسيطة فى الجوانب الأخرى من باب العلم بالشئ واكتساب مهارات مستقبلية اضافية تزيد سعره فى السوق مستقبلا وتفتح امامه مجالات عمل مختلفة ولكن شريطة ان يتخصص بمجال معين والباقى من باب التسلية مثلا بان يعمل مثلا فى أحد المواقع صباحا ولكن لا يوجد ما يمنع ان يعمل مساءا ببعض اعمال التصميم او اعمال المكتب الفنى أو أن يقوم مثلا بتصميم بعض المشاريع كعمل خاص منفصل عن عمله الاصلى بهدف زيادة الدخل واكتساب مهارات اضافية والا لو فضل على التنفيذ لمدة سنتين حنلاقى انه موش حيعرف حتى يصمم سلم *
*كما انى شخصيا كنت من هواة التنقل فى الفترات الاخيرة بعد اكتسابى بعض الخبرة بهدف زيادة الدخل اولا لانك لو استمرت فى مكان واحد فى الغالب لن يقدرك صاحب المكان بالشكل المطلوب من زيادة بالدخل بل ستكون الزيادة ضئيلة ولابد من متابعة تطورات سوق العمل بالاضافة الى ان التنقل اكسبنى بعض المهارات والخبرات المختلفة نتيجة لاختلاف طبيعة المشاريع التى تنجز بهذه الاماكن فانا فى بداية حياتى اشتغلت فترة طويلة عند احد اساتذة الخرسانة اكتسبت منه بعض المهارات وخاصة فى مجال تدعيم المنشآت وتقويتها بالاضافة الى الدقة فى التصميم لانه كان دقيق جدا فى شغلة ويهتم باخراج كافة التفاصيل اللازمة*
*ومكان آخر اكتسبت مهارات العمل على الكمبيوتر بشكل أوسع لان طبيعة المكان انه يهتم بالبرامج الانشائية فى تصميم كافة المنشآت مثل الساب ولا يهتم بالحلول اليدوية بالاضافة انى اتعرضت فيه لبعض الخبرات نتيجة تصميم وعرض انواع مختلفة من العناصر الانشائية*
*وآخر معظم مشاريعه منشآت عالية واساسات خازوقية وعملت بمكتب صاحبه مهندس على قدر كبير من المهارة والتى اكسبتنى الكثير من المهارات والذى كان يهتم بالكيف وليس بالكم مثل غالب المكاتب الاستشارية وهكذا.......*

واعتذر عن الاطالة 
والسلام علكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (5 مايو 2009)

*أهلا مهندسة أميرة*

بما أن حضرتك عملتي كثير في مجال التصميم
يبقى أسأل سؤالين على الماشي كده
1 - لو جه لحضرتك شغل وعرفتي ان الشغل ده كان اصلا جاي للمكتب ولكن في ناس قالوا لصاحب الشغل إن كده كده مهندسة أميرة هي اللي هتخلص الشغل فأفضل لك وديه للمهندسة أميره وأوفر طبعا هل حضرتك هتقبلي الشغل ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وإن كان الجواب نعم......... هتطلبي قد إيه كنسبة من أتعاب المكتب في شغلانه زي دي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وإن كان الجواب لا ......... فلماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل عندك خلفية شرعية بالنسبة للموضوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أما تعتقدين أن الموضوع بعيد عن الشرع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ده سؤال :7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:
2- لما حضرتك بيوقف عليكي شيء معين (مشكلة في التصميم مثلا ) مين هو الشخص اللي حضرتك بتفضلي تستشيريه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## هادي المهندس (5 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

اولا نحب ان نرحب بالاخت الفاضله بلقاءها الشيق انشاء الله ومن الله التوفيق.




مع تحياتي


----------



## مهندسة رضى (5 مايو 2009)

ayman قال:


> الغريب هو ميولك في دراسة (الميكانيكا) وهو القسم الذكوري و الجراحة ايضا وهو القسم الذكوري ايضا  :87:



اومال لو عرفت انا كنت عايزة اطلع ايه هتقو ل ايه :57: هههههههههههه

بس ده ان دل على شئ ....... دل على شخصية قويه... الى جانب طبعا الجوانب التانيه


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 مايو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> بما أن حضرتك عملتي كثير في مجال التصميم​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

1 - لو جه لحضرتك شغل وعرفتي ان الشغل ده كان اصلا جاي للمكتب ولكن في ناس قالوا لصاحب الشغل إن كده كده مهندسة أميرة هي اللي هتخلص الشغل فأفضل لك وديه للمهندسة أميره وأوفر طبعا هل حضرتك هتقبلي الشغل ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وإن كان الجواب نعم......... هتطلبي قد إيه كنسبة من أتعاب المكتب في شغلانه زي دي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وإن كان الجواب لا ......... فلماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل عندك خلفية شرعية بالنسبة للموضوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أما تعتقدين أن الموضوع بعيد عن الشرع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ده سؤال :7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:​ 
اولا بالنسبة لهذا السؤال فأنا لا يجوز لى التعامل مع عملاء المكتب وده حرام شرعا على حد علمى لانى كده بسرق العملاء من المكتب لانه من الطبيعى وافضل لصاحب المنشأ انه يلجأ للمهندس مباشرة لانه حيوفر ماديا كتير وخصوصا انه عارفه انه كده كده المهندسة اميرة هى الى حتعمل التصميم سواء داخل أو خارج المكتب ولكن انا ارفض هذه الطريقة لانها تعتبر بمثابة التحايل وسرقة ما لا يخصنى بطريقة غير مباشرة وبالمناسبة انه كان فى مهندس بيعمل فى احد المكاتب التى كنت اعمل بها وهو اكبر منى فى السن وكان يقوم بالتدريس لى مادة المنشآت المعدنية كمنتدب بالكلية واستكمل دراسته وحصل على الدكتوراه وهو الآن ترك المكتب ويعمل بالكويت ومعه أسرته ويشهد الله أنه انسان ملتزم وعلى اخلاق والجميع يحترمه ويقدره وهو كان ملتزم حقا ولا يستمع الى الغناء المهم انا كنت متواجده مرة بالحجرة التى يجلس بها وتم عرض عليه مثل هذا العرض من خلال اتصال هاتفى بالموبايل انا فهمت معناه من رده على الحديث لانه ذكر انه يرفض التعامل مع عملاء المكتب مع انى وقتها كنت مندهشة من الرد لانه لم يسرق اى عمل يتم تصميمه بالمكتب وما تم عرضه عليه هو تصميم منشأ ليس له علاقه بالمشاريع الموجودة بالمكتب ولكنه رفض بأنه لا يجوز وانا مع هذا الراى الا اذا كان صاحب المكتب هو من عرض على هذا العرض لكثرة انشغال المكتب بالكثير من المشاريع بدافع منه انه بدل ما الشغل يطلع بره المكتب يبقى المهندس اميرة أولى به 
وان كان الكثير من المهندسين للاسف والذين عاصرتهم يلجأوا لمثل هذه الطرق بل وسرقة المشاريع الموجودة بالمكتب اذا طلب صاحب المشروع التعديل بالمنشأ فانه يلجا الى المهندس مباشرة ويوفر الرجوع الى المكتب لاجراء التعديلات لانه حيدفع تكاليف اعلى فى التعديلات اذا تمت بالمكتب​ 
2- لما حضرتك بيوقف عليكي شيء معين (مشكلة في التصميم مثلا ) مين هو الشخص اللي حضرتك بتفضلي تستشيريه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وهل ممكن تقبلي استشارت شخص أقل منك سننا وخبره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وإن كان الجواب نعم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فكيف ستبدى له الأمر ........ تشجيع ؟؟؟؟ تهنئه على ذكائه؟؟؟؟؟؟.........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​ 
بالنسبة لهذا السؤال انا فى الغالب طبعا بلجا لمن هم اكبر منى سنا وخبرة وكان فى مهندس معيد بالكليه وهو الآن حصل على الدكتوراه واصبح دكتور بقسم المساحة وممتاز بالتصميم سواء المنشآت الخرسانية او المعدنية كان فى الغالب اذا عجزت فى اى سؤال ألجأ اليه واذهب الى الكلية لأسأله او الاتصال به مباشرة واستفسر عن أى سؤال بصراحة لا يبخل ابدا - لا بالمعلومة ولا بوقته وحتى فترة قريبة كنت استفسر منه عن استفسار هندسى ليس له علاقة بالتصميم ولم يبخل بل بالعكس استعان باحد زملائه للتأكد من صحة اجابته لأن الموضوع زى ما ذكرت ملهوش علاقة بالتصميم ولكن يختص ببعض الأوراق والمستندات المطلوب تقديمها من قبل مكتب معين عند عرض المشروع لمتابعة اجراءات الرخصة والمراجعة بالمجمعة 
الا ان الامر لا يمنع انى ممكن استعين بمن هم اصغر منى سنا وليس خبرة لأن المعنى مختلف لانه لو ماعندوش خبرة ولا يفهم فى التصميم يبقى ما ينفعش من الاصل انى اثق فى المعلومة التى تصدر منه 
اما اذا كان الشخص اصغر سنا وعنده من الكفاءة والخبرة وصحة المعلومة فما المانع فى ذلك ما كلنا فى النهاية اصبحتا مهندسين ويعنى ما انا اتعرضت انى لما اشتغلت فى احد المكاتب انى اجد بعض الزملاء ممن كنت ادرس لهم بالكلية ما هو الصغير بيكبر يعنى حيفضلوا طول عمرهم طلبة
وبعدين الخبرة عمرها ما كانت بعدد سنين التخرج ولكن بالخبرة الفعلية والممارسة على ان تكون خبرة فعلية فعلا وليس مجرد معرفة لبعض البرامج فقط ​ 
سؤال بقى في عمق التصميم
3- في تصميم المنشآت المائية ......... الخزانات كمثال
ليه بنحط حديد تسليح رغم اننا مصممين القطاع على انه يتحمل جميع الإجهادات وعاملين كمان تخفيض لأجهادات الخرسانة من أجل عمل تحكم للشروخ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل الحديد ده له لزمه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وإن كانت الإجابة لأ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طيب لو حضرتك بتصممي هتحطيه ولا لأ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​ 
أكيد الحديد له لزمة يعنى حضرتك لما بتصمم الخزانات وليكن الخزانات تحت الأرضية under ground tanks مثلا بتعمل حالات تحميل مرة والخزان به ماء لتأخذ تأثير ضغط الماء والخزان ممتلئ ومفيش حوله اتربة ومرة أخرى والخزان فارغ وتأخذ تأثير ضغط التربة
سواء كان الخزان به ماء فان ضغط الماء يتوزيع على جوانب الخزان بشكل مثلث اقصى قيمة له تساوى كثافة الماء مضروبه فى ارتفاع الخزان اما بالنسبة لقاع الخزان فضغط الماء منتظم وهو القيمة المذكورة سابقا كثافة الماء مضروب فى ارتفاع الخزان وبنفس الطريقة ضغط التربة ايضا يكون على شكل مثلث على جوانب الخزان ومنتظم على ارضية الخزان
المهم هذ الضغط فى النهاية يترجم الى عزوم سواء على حوائط أو ارضية الخزان ايا كانت اتجاه العزم لانه بيتوقف على حسب حالة التحميل بمعنى على حسب اتجاه الضغط سواء ضغط الماء او ضغط التربة يتغير اتجاه العزم والذى يترجم فى النهاية الى حديد تسليح لمقاومة هذه العزوم وان كنت لا أفهم قصد حضرتك بموضوع الاجهادات الا ان فهمى منها ان العزوم بتترجم فى الآخر الى اجهادات يعنى المصطلحين واحد سواء ذكرت عزوم ام اجهادات متولدة نتيجة هذه العزوم وبالتالى لابد من وضع حديد التسليح لمقاومة هذه العزوم أو الاجهادات المتولدة على حسب ما ذكرت حضرتك لان كلا المصطلحين واحد عندى وخاصة اجهادات الشد منها لان حضرتك اكيد عارف ان الخرسانة ضعيفة فى مقاومة اجهادات الشد وانها بتشرخ تحت تأثير اجهادات الشد ويتم مقاومة اجهادات الشد المتولدة بحديد التسليح 
أما اذا كنت حضرتك تقصد اى اجهادات واقعة على التربة نتيجة الاحمال الراسية بالخزان وان كنت لا اعتقد انك تقصد هذا المعنى فالموضوع آمن لان ارضية الخزان تعمل كنوع من الاساس يتوزع تحتها الاجهادات بطريقة آمنة الا ان من الممكن أن تقرير التربة ينصح مثلا بعمل اساسات مسلحة تحت الخزان وأنا اتعرضت لهذ الطلب من قبل ان تقرير التربة اوصى بعمل لبشة مسلحة اسفل الخزان بسمك ادنى لا يقل عنه وان كنت بصراحة ما كنتش شايفه ان لها لزمة لان انا حسبت اللبشة وطلعت العزوم ضعيفة عليها و الاجهادات اسفلها ضعيفة بسبب زيادة مساحة التوزيع لضغط التربة ​ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## Abo Fares (5 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته... 

أشكر الأخت المهندسة أميرة جزيل الشكر على اللقاء الممتع حقيقةً، وما زلنا ننتظر ما يخبئه اللقاء من أجوبة على أسئلتي الأولى، وأسئلة وأجوبة من زملائنا الكرام  

ولك لي مداخلة صغيرة هنا.....
نعم نحن ننتظر اسئلة من الجميع، بارك الله بكم جميعاً...... ولكن أرجو الابتعاد عن هذه الأسئلة التخصصية، حيث أننا لسنا بصدد السؤال والجواب عن هذه الأمور، فلسنا في مسابقة هندسية، ولسنا بصدد تقييم معلومات الضيف لا سمح الله....... كلنا أخوة وزملاء، وهو لقاء للتعارف على الخبرات والنشاطات والهوايات والتقارب أكثر بين الأعضاء، ليس إلا... 

لكم جميعاً تحيــــاتي، وأعتذر أختي أميرة على مقاطعتك....
​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 مايو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> بما أن حضرتك عملتي كثير في مجال التصميم
> يبقى أسأل سؤالين على الماشي كده
> 1 - لو جه لحضرتك شغل وعرفتي ان الشغل ده كان اصلا جاي للمكتب ولكن في ناس قالوا لصاحب الشغل إن كده كده مهندسة أميرة هي اللي هتخلص الشغل فأفضل لك وديه للمهندسة أميره وأوفر طبعا هل حضرتك هتقبلي الشغل ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وإن كان الجواب نعم......... هتطلبي قد إيه كنسبة من أتعاب المكتب في شغلانه زي دي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وإن كان الجواب لا ......... فلماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وهل عندك خلفية شرعية بالنسبة للموضوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


 
انت ليه عدلت السؤال الثانى ومسحت السؤال الثالث ما انا خلاص جاوبت عليهم انا ارحب طبعا باستشارة اى زميل حتى لو كان اصغر منى سنا على ان يكون عنده من الخبرة والكفاءة اللازمة لانى كما ذكرت فى اجابة السؤال سابقا ان الخبرة ليس لها علاقة بسنين التخرج ولكن لها علاقه بخبرة العمل الفعلية وممارسة وحل الكثير من المشاكل الانشائية والتى تظهر من كثرة الاحتكاك بالعمل 
وان كان زيادة سنين التخرج لها علاقة بالخبرة وذلك اذا كان معها خبرة فعلية وممارسة فعلية للعمل فى هذه الحالة فالمهندس الاقدم هو الاقوى خبرة بواقع كثرة ممارسة العمل وتعرضه للكثير من المشاكل والحلول الانشائية وده كان بافى اجابة السؤال الثانى الى حضرتك مسحت هذه الجزئية به
وأهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 مايو 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اولا نحب ان نرحب بالاخت الفاضله بلقاءها الشيق ان شاء الله ومن الله التوفيق.
> 
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 مايو 2009)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> اومال لو عرفت انا كنت عايزة اطلع ايه هتقو ل ايه :57: هههههههههههه
> 
> بس ده ان دل على شئ ....... دل على شخصية قويه... الى جانب طبعا الجوانب التانيه


 
انت 100% والله 
وان كنت احب أعرف انت كنت عايزة تطلعى ايه لكن بينى وبينك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته... ​
> 
> أشكر الأخت المهندسة أميرة جزيل الشكر على اللقاء الممتع حقيقةً، وما زلنا ننتظر ما يخبئه اللقاء من أجوبة على أسئلتي الأولى، وأسئلة وأجوبة من زملائنا الكرام  ​
> ولك لي مداخلة صغيرة هنا.....
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك 
وانا كنت جاوبت على السؤال الهندسى للزميل وارجو ان اكون قد اجدت فى اجابتى على هذا السؤال كما كان يقصد العضو
واذا كنت حضرتك تفضل ازالة اجابة هذا السؤال للابتعاد عن الاسئلة التخصصية فسامسح الاجابة مباشرة او لو حبيت حضرتك تقوم بهذه المهمة نيابة عنى
وجزكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
نتابع اجابات بعض الاسئلة الاخرى ان شاء الله​ 
8- ما هي نصاحئك
1- لدارسي الهندسةالمدنية
2- للمهندسين أقل من 10 سنوات خبرة
3- للمهندسين أكثرمن 10 سنوات خبرة​ 
1- لدارسي الهندسةالمدنية
بالنسبة لنصائحى لدارسى الهندسة المدنية فهى كالآتى:-
1- مراعاة الدقة والامانة والضمير امام الله سبحانه وتعالى
فالتراعى الله فى نفسك ولتبذل المزيد من الجهد والمذاكرة لان ذلك يترجم فى النهاية اما مهندس ناجح فى عمله مستوعب لمتطلبات المهنة وعل قدر من تحمل المسئولية او مهندس فاشل لم يحصل من سنين الدراسة سوى على اللقب فقط 
فالترعى الله اولا واخيرا فى نفسك وفى من بذلوا معك المجهود من الأهل للارتقاء بمستواك التعليمى
2- محاولة استيعاب المواد الدراسية والخاصة المهم منها وبذل المزيد من الجهد لتعلمها مثل الخرسانة المسلحة ونظرية الانشاءات والمنشآت المعدنية وميكانيكا التربة بالاضافة الى المواد الاخرى وخاصة اذا كنت ستعمل فى النهاية اما مهندس انشائى مثلا فى مجال التصميم او التنفيذ او ستعمل بمجالات اخرى كمهندس مساحة أو مهندس فى اعمال الرى او السكة الحديد وهكذا .............. لكن على العموم مسالة العمل بعد التخرج رزق لا يعلمه الا الله وما عليك سوى بذل المزيد من الجهد للارتقاء بمستواك كما ذكرت سابقا
3- اذا كان بامكانك التدريب فى فترات الاجازة الصيفية باحد الموافع أو مكاتب التصميم الانشائى مثلا لاكتساب بعض المهارات الاضافية المستقبلية​ 
2- للمهندسين أقل من 10 سنوات خبرة
أما بالنسبة للمهندسين اقل من 10 سنوات أو لنذكر بالادق حديثى التخرج فهى كالآتى:-
1- مراعاة الدقة والامانة والضمير امام الله فيما تقوم بتصميمه او تنفيذه ولتذكر ان مهنة الهندسة هى مهنة تحمل بداخلها رسالة عظيمة هى محاولة بذل الجهد للمحافظة على الامان العام للمنشآت وسلامة الارواح وهى لا تقل اهمية عن مهنة الطبيب من وجهة نظرى الذى يقوم بجراحة لانقاذ حياة احد المرضى واذا اخطا فممكن ان يؤدى الخطا بحياة هذا المريض فالتذكر انك انت ايضا تحمل فى عنقك ارواح الكثيرين ومطلوب منك بذل الجهد للمحافظه على هذه الارواح 
2- بالاضافة الى انه من المطلوب ان تراعى الامانة والضمير كمهندس مصمم أو منفذ فاذا كنت تعمل بمجال التصميم مثلا :- فعلى سبيل المثال عند اجراء بعض الحسابات التصميمية لا تزيد من القطاعات او التسليح مثلا بحجة انك بتامن نفسك لان ده حرام وتكلفة زيادة تحاسب عليها امام الله والا ايه الفرق بينك وبين اى رسام ممكن يطلع شوية لوح تنفذ دون اية اشتراطات فنية او هندسية والله اعلم بمدى صحتها 
كما انك لا تقلل بالكميات فتودى بحياة الآخرين فالتراعى الضمير فى عملك فقط
3- محاولة بذل الجهد ومتابعة كل ماهو جديد بهذه المهنة للارتقاء بالمستوى الشخصى والمهنى
4- الصبر لتعلم كافة مهارات واسرار المهنة ولن يتاتى ذلك الا بالصبر وعدم التنقل المستمر بين الاماكن المختلفة بمجالات العمل المختلفة وخصوصا فى بداية التخرج حتى اذا كان الدخل صغير قليلا فى البداية فانا اذكر على سبيل المثال احد الاماكن التى كنت اعمل بها وكان معى 2 مهندسات حديثى التخرج احدهما مشروع خرسانة والاخرى عقود ومواصفات وهو يشبه بدرجة بسيطة مشروع الخرسانة من حيث تصميم وحدة صغيرة ثم يتم اجراء اعمال الحصر وحساب الكميات لها واعداد الجدول الزمنى لها ولكن ما اعيبه عليها انها كانت لا تعرف اى شئ حتى فى بدائيات التصميم الانشائى اتذكر انه كان مطلوب منى مراجعة النظام الانشائى لها ولكن الذى حدث بالفعل انى رسمتلها النظام الانشائى باكمله لدور البدروم والارضى والادوار المتكررة كل دورعلى حدى لان كان هناك اختلاف معمارى بالادوار المختلفة وبالتالى فى اختلاف ولو بسيط بالنظام الانشائى وكنت للأسف أقوم بالشرح لها كيفية عمل النظام الانشائى لهذا المبنى لكن انا كنت بكلم نفسى مفيش اى خبرة نهائى بالرغم من انها قامت بعمل تصميم لاحدى الوحدات من خلال المشروع الخلاصة هى بمجرد اول فرصة عمل اتيحت لها كمهندسة موقع بدخل اعلى ذهبت اليها – فاذا هى استمرت بالتنقل هكذا فى بداية حياتها فلن تتعلم اى شئ 
اما بالنسبة للاخرى كانت اكثر مهارة لكن كانت تظن انها تجيد كل شئ وده غير حقيقى لانى مثلا قمت بمراجعة سقف فلات قامت بتصميمه وتفريد الحديد به ووجدت ان حسابات الحديد اقل من قيمتها المطلوبة – واماكن توقيف الحديد خطأ حيث كانت تقوم بتوقيف الحديد باماكن الشد كل الى يهمها هو مراعاة انها تحافظ على طول السيخ كامل 12 متر طيب ما انا ممكن استخدم 6 و6 او 4و8 مثلا وهكذا يعنى بردوا مفيش تهدير بالاسياخ وراعيت المواصفات الهنسية والفنية الخلاصة هى بردوا تركت العمل وعمل بشركة صغيرة تقوم باعداد رسومات الورشة للمنشآت المعدنية workshop drawings بدلا من محاولة تنمية مهارتها فى مجال تخصصها
أظن انه لا تعليق!!!!!!!
5- احترام من هم اكبر منك سنا وخبرة ​ 
3- للمهندسين أكثرمن 10 سنوات خبرة 
أما بالنسبة للمهنسين ذو الخبرة أكبر من 10 سنوات او لنقل ذى الخبرات العالية
فلنذكر الصفات الثلاثة السابقة الاولى للمهندسى حديثى التخرج كنوع من التذكير ليس اكثر بالاضافة للآتى
1- مراعاة الضمير تجاه المهندسين حديثى التخرج ومحاولة التعاون معهم ومساعدتهم وليس تعجيزهم أو استعراض المعلومات لهم ولتتذكر دائما انك كنت من قبل مثلهم حديث التخرج لا تفقه شيئا باسرار وفنيات المهنة
2- حسن التعامل مع من هم حديثى التخرج فاذا كنت صاحب عمل هندسى مثلا وتدير تحت يدك مجموعة من المهندسين لانجاز المهام فلتتعامل معهم بالحسنى وبما يرضى الله ولتتذكر دائما وصية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما قال= أعطى الأجير حقه قبل أن يجف عرقه =
وأخيرا فنصيحتى موجه لحديثى التخرج حتى أرفع العبئ قليلا عن المهندسين ذوى الخبرة هو انه لابد من بذل الجهد قبل اللجؤ الى من هم اكثر منك خبرة فلا يصح مثلا ان اذهب الى من هو اكبر منى خبرة لاسألة عن كيفية حساب حمل كمرة او عمود وأمثلة أخرى كثيرة من هذه الأسئلة والتى تعتبر بمثابة البدائيات الابجدية فى التصميم فما عليه سوى توجيهك وتصحيح أى خطأ قد تقع به وليس وظيفته هو شرح بدائيات الخرسانة والهندسة الانشائية بل عليك بذل الجهد وعليه مساعدتك وتوجيهك بالشكل الصحيح ولذلك ذكرت ذلك من ضمن نصائحى لدارسى الهندسة المدنية وحديث التخرج
وللتذكر دائما ان خبرتك الحقيقية تكون ببذلك الجهد والاحتكاك الاكبر بالعمل والتعلم من كافة المشاكل والحلول الانشائية المختلفة وليس بالاضطلاع على المشاريع التصميمية الجاهزة وقرائتها بل لابد من الاحتكاك المباشر بمشاكل العمل​ 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## Abo Fares (6 مايو 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> 2- بالاضافة الى انه من المطلوب ان تراعى الامانة والضمير كمهندس مصمم أو منفذ فاذا كنت تعمل بمجال التصميم مثلا :- فعلى سبيل المثال عند اجراء بعض الحسابات التصميمية لا تزيد من القطاعات او التسليح مثلا بحجة انك بتامن نفسك لان ده حرام وتكلفة زيادة تحاسب عليها امام الله والا ايه الفرق بينك وبين اى رسام ممكن يطلع شوية لوح تنفذ دون اية اشتراطات فنية او هندسية والله اعلم بمدى صحتها
> كما انك لا تقلل بالكميات فتودى بحياة الآخرين فالتراعى الضمير فى عملك فقط​




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

نعم أختي، أحييكِ تماماً على ذكر هذه النقطة.. وأرجو أن نكون كمصممين بعيدين عنها ...... أعرف الكثير من المهندسين ممن يضربون الحمولات النهائية المصعدة اللازم الحساب وفقها، بـ (2)... أي التصعيد بعوامل الأمان الموجودة في الكود، ومن ثم الضرب بـ 2  ........ كما نلاحظ أن بعض المهندسين (ومنهم الكبار) أصبحوا مشهورين في زيادة عوامل الأمان وزيادة التسليح عندهم بشكل كبير... ولا أعتقد أنها نقطة إيجابية تدعمهم، رغم أنهم من أميز المهندسين في جميع النواحي الهندسية.... 

لك تحيـــــــاتي.. ومازلنا متابعين ​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> نعم أختي، أحييكِ تماماً على ذكر هذه النقطة.. وأرجو أن نكون كمصممين بعيدين عنها ...... أعرف الكثير من المهندسين ممن يضربون الحمولات النهائية المصعدة اللازم الحساب وفقها، بـ (2)... أي التصعيد بعوامل الأمان الموجودة في الكود، ومن ثم الضرب بـ 2  ........ كما نلاحظ أن بعض المهندسين (ومنهم الكبار) أصبحوا مشهورين في زيادة عوامل الأمان وزيادة التسليح عندهم بشكل كبير... ولا أعتقد أنها نقطة إيجابية تدعمهم، رغم أنهم من أميز المهندسين في جميع النواحي الهندسية....
> 
> لك تحيـــــــاتي.. ومازلنا متابعين [/center]


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على الاهتمام المستمر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نتابع بمشيئة الله بعض الاجابات على بعض الاسئلة الأخرى

في حال قامت المهندسةاميرة بعمل مقابلة مع مهندس متقدم لوظيفة
ماهي الاساسيات التي على ضوئها يحدد القبول أو الرفض لهذا المهندس ؟؟ وماهي الأسئلةالتي تستخدمها المهندسةاميرةلتقييم المهندس المتقدم لطلب الوظيفة ..؟؟

يتم قراءة السيرة الذاتية للمتقدم للوظيفة ويتم ملاحظة الآتى بها
- سنة التخرج
- التقدير النهائى
- مشروع التخرج
- الخبرات السابقة واماكن العمل المختلفة
- مهارات الحاسب الآلى
- سابقة المشاريع السابقة ان وجدت
وان كانت ليس بالضرورة لانه يتم الحوار المباشر مع المتقدم للوظيفة كما ان سابقة الاعمال قد تحتمل الصدق او الكذب وخصوصا ان بعض المهندسين من يقوم بعمل تعديل بسيط فى أحد المشاريع وينسب العمل باكمله له
- الراتب المتوقع
- وأخيرا الحوار المباشر معه وسؤاله عن بعض الفنيات الهندسية التى توضح خبرته الفعلية
وان كانت الأسئلة التى تسال للمتقدم للوظيفة ليست ثابته ولكن من الممكن عرض احد المشاريع التى تم تصميمها وقد يكون بها بعض الافكار الهندسية والفنية فيتم مناقشته بها لمعرفة مدى امكانية تفاعله مع كافة الحلول والمقترحات المختلفة 
ومن الممكن سؤاله ايضا عن أحد البرامج التى ذكر انه يجيدها لمعرفة مدى اجادته لها ولا اقصد بذلك أن أقوم باختباره عمليا على الجهاز لان هذا قد يكون مبالغ به قليلا ولكن هناك بعض الأسئلة الفنية التى توضح المستخدم البارع للبرنامج من مجرد شخص تلقى مجرد دورة تدريبية ولم يمارس العمل على البرنامج


_10- __برأيك هل يجب أن يكون مدير المشروع الهندسي مهندسا مدنيا__ ...__؟؟ وما هي الامور التي يجب توفرها بمدير المشروع الناجح ؟؟__...._

اعتقد انه يجب أن يكون مدير المشروع مهندس مدنى وذلك لان معظم الاعمال التى تتم بالموقع حتى المعمارى والصحى منها نجد ان مهندس الموقع المدنى البارع يكون على دراية بها وبذلك نكون قد جمعنا الميزتين معا المهندس المدنى من درايته بكافة الفنيات الهندسية الانشائية مثل اماكن توقيف وتكسيح حديد التسليح واستبدال بعض أقطارحديد التسليح مثلا باقطار أخرى لعدم توفرها بالموقع والتى فى الغالب معظم مهندسى الهندسة المعمارية يجهلوا هذه الاشتراطات الانشائية 
مع ميزة المهندس المعمارى فى شخص واحد وهو مدير المشروع 

_وما هي الامور التي يجب توفرها بمدير المشروع الناجح ؟؟...._
الامور التى يجب توفرها بمدير المشروع الناجح
1- خبرته الكبيرة بمجال العمل
2- ان يكون ذو شخصية ادارية جيدة يستطيع السيطرة على الموقع و يكون ذلك بروح من الحب والتعاون اكثر بالاضافة الى ضرورة وجود الحزم والعقاب اذا لزم الامر فى حالة الخطأ 
3- ان يضع تحت يده من هم اقل منه من المهندسين الاكفاء والذى يستطيع التعامل معهم مباشرة وحسابهم فى حالة وجود اى خطا لانه لو فى مثلا العديد من المشاريع والوحدات التى يتم تنفيذها فى نفس الوقت فانه من الصعب ان يتابع كل ذلك بنفسه على مدار اليوم ولكن لابد من وجود من هم اقل منه وتحت يده مباشرة يكونوا عين له بالوحدات الانشائية التى يتم تنفيذها بالموقع ويقوم بمحاسبتهم مباشرة فى حالة وجود اى خطا
بالاضافة انه اكيد سيتابع الموقف التنفيذى بنفسه ايضا ولكنه لن يستطيع ان يتواجد طول اليوم فى عدة اماكن فى نفس الوقت​


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (6 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

حقا بالكلام قد استفدنا ونرجو من الله العلي القدير ان يجعلنا مهندسين صالحين مراعين الله سبحانه وتعالي في أعمالنا 

فنحن كما ذكر سابقا نحاول أن نحافظ على أرواح الناس لأن اخطاء المهندسين تبقي حقا على مر العصور والأزمان 

ولأننا بعقولنا وأقلامنا التي نكتب بها نعتبر مسؤلين عن ارواح الكثيرين فخطأ واحد يكاد يموت منه كثيرين 

أما خطأ الأطباء فمسؤل عن شخص واحد يموت بين يديه

وبذاك فإن مهنتنا ليس بها مجال للخطأ والنسيان 

فأخطاء الأطباء تداريها القبور أما أخطائنا فنعجز عن اصلاحها 

وشكرا لكل من كتب حرفا ليفيد به أخوانه هنا 

تحياتي إليكم جميعا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 مايو 2009)

مهندس/ على درويش قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> حقا بالكلام قد استفدنا ونرجو من الله العلي القدير ان يجعلنا مهندسين صالحين مراعين الله سبحانه وتعالي في أعمالنا
> 
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الكلمات الطيبة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
نعود الى اجابة الجزء الباقى والنهائى من الاسئلة الموجهة​ 
11-آخر سؤال عام : من خلال خبرتك الطويلة بالعلوم الهندسية - هل تجدين تحديثالكودات ما بين كل فترة وفترة أمراًمجزياً أو مفيداً أم أنه يسبب مشاكل للمهندسين؟؟
فمثلا حتى الآن نجد العديد من المهندسين يستخدمون ubc97 وعمره 12عاماً
وصدر العديد من النسخ المحدثة لل aci و ibc خلال نفس الفترة ....​ 
اكيد تجديد الكودات بين كل فترة وفترة من الأمور المجزية والمفيدة والضرورية لمتابعة كافة المتطلبات اللازمة لتصميم المنشآت وأخذ كافة الاحتياطات اللازمة وعوامل الامان المختلفة والتى قد تتغير من تحديث الى آخر بالكودات المختلفة​ 

12- سؤال خاص بالمهندسةاميرة : لاحظنا نشاطاً كبيراً واضحاً في الفترة الأخيرةللمهندسةاميرة في ملتقى المهندسين العرب، وفي أكثر من قسم فيه... فهل يا ترى هو أمر نجده فيها في معظم المنتديات الهندسية؟؟ أم في بعض المنتدياتالهندسية، أم أن لملتقى المهندسين العرب حظاً أكبر عن غيره من المنتديات الهندسية،وما الميزة التي تفرده عن غير من المنتديات ؟؟​ 
انا حقيقى مشتركة فى اكثر من منتدى ولكن تقريبا معظم بل ان لم يكن كل نشاطى متواجد بملتقى المهندسين العرب وهناك بعض المنتديات الأخرى للحق اشتركت فيها لمجرد انى كنت ببحث عن معلومة ليس اكثر مجرد انى دخلت المنتدى مرة واحدة حتى اننى لا اتذكر اسم المنتدى بعد ذلك
هناك منتدى من المنتديات المشهورة وقد كان بداية تعاملى معه مجرد البحث عن بعض البرامج وبعد تحميلها والتاكد منها كنت اشارك بها بالمنتدى وللحق بصراحة اتحرجت من نفسى انى آخد من المنتدى وما اساهمش فيه يعنى على الاقل كما استفدت منهم افيد غيرى فبدات بوضع بعض المشاركات فيه لكن ليس لى اى تفاعل مع الاعضاء مثل ملتقى المهندسين العرب كما انى اضع بعض المشاركات به وليس جميعها فمثلا مشاركاتى بقسم اللغة الانجليزية وضعتها بهذا الملتقى فقط وسأضع ان شاء الله المزيد مما هو فى جعبتى بعد تجريبها وخصوصا ان الى شجعنى على وضعها فقط بهذا المنتدى هو وجود قسم منفصل خاص باللغة الانجليزية ​ 
وما الميزة التي تفرده عن غير من المنتديات ؟؟
اما بخصوص الميزة التى تفرده عن غيره من المنتديات والتى جعلتنى أحب المنتدى فعلا للدرجة انى ابحث عن اسئلة الاعضاء التى يمكننى الاجابة عليها واشارك فيها
اولا هو حضرتك م/ ابو الحلول و م/ انس
م/ ابو الحلول بروحة المرحة الطيبة التى دائما تظهر فى جميع مشاركاتى وبتخلينى اضحك بصراحة مهما كنت متضايقة وتشجعنى للاستمرار الى الأمام
بروح التعاون المستمر والاجابة على جميع اسئلة الاعضاء ومحاولة مساعدتهم بقدر الامكان 
م / انس بروحه الجادة وبتعاونه المستمر ومحاولته مساعدة الغير بقدر الامكان 
حتى انى احكى لكم موقف ان كان يثبت تلك الجدية والنشاط لـ م/ انس الا انه فعلا ضحكنى جدا وهو ان م/ انس حقيقى متعاون معى فى تعديل اى مشاركات خاصة بى من تعديل عناوبن الموضوعات مثلا اذا كان بها خطأ او اضافة اى روابط او حذف اى رابط تالف من غير ما اطلب ذلك هو بس يدخل على المشاركة يلاقى روابط جديده تلاقيه نقلها على طول بالمشاركة الاصلية لكن الى ضحكنى مرة ان كان لى مشاركة اتذكر انها كانت للقاموس الهندس على ما اعتقد وطلب اكثر من عضو روابط مختلفة عن الرابيدشير ووعدتهم ان فى خلال يومين تكون الروابط جاهزة ان شاء الله المهم انا بعدها فضلت انى لا اقوم باى رد على اى مشاركة للاعضاء بالموضوع نهائى الا بعد تجهيز الروابط وانجزتها فى الميعاد المذكور وبمجرد انى وضعت الروابط لقيت حجم الكتابة للروابط كبيرشوية فعدلت حجم الكتابة الخاصة بالروابط وعندما عدت بعدها مباشرة للموضوع كنت لقيت م/ انس اضاف الروابط وكتبلى كمان رد بالمشاركة =بانه تم اضافة الروابط= كان بصراحة اسرع منى فى وضع الروابط بصراحة ما كان بوسعى ارد عليه الا انى ذكرت كرد على مشاركته = ماشاء الله عليك وبارك الله فيك= 
بصراحة خفت احسده علشان كده قلت ماشاء الله
لكن الميزة فى م/ ابو الحلول و م/ انس النشاط المستمر بالملتقى بمعنى مثلا ان فى موضوع لى دون ذكر اسمه لكن احد الاعضاء لم يعجبة المشاركة فرد رد جاف شويه وكانى بشتغل عنده واتقاضى منه أجر ويمكن ساعتها هذا الرد يخلينى اتردد فى اى مشاركات بعد ذلك لكن م/ انس بصراحة اخدلى حقى تمام وكمان م/ ابو الحلول رضانى واخدلى حقى بطريقته المرحة المعتادة
كمان اذكر ان احد الاعضاء قام بوضع مشاركة سيئة لى باحد مواضيعى لكن لم اقرا هذه المشاركة بصراحة ولم اعرف باى موضوع كانت هذه المشاركة السيئة وكانت هى المشاركة الوحيده لهذا العضو لم يكن يريد بها الا احباط فاعلية الاعضاء النشيطين بالملتقى ليس اكثر من ذلك ولكن م/ ابو الحلول جزاه الله خيرا ازال هذه المشاركة ولم يضطلع عليها اى عضو بل قام بالغاء عضوية هذا العضو السئ من الملتقى نظرا لمشاركته السيئة واخطرنى بذلك ظنا منه انى قد قرات المشاركة لكن يعلم الله انى لم اكن اعلم بها نهائيا
بصراحة ما شاء الله نشاط غيرعادى وتعاون من قبل المشرفين بالملتقى لا يوجد بالمنتديات الاخرى
من الحاجات الاخرى الى خلتنى فعلا احب المنتدى هو روح معظم اعضاؤه فى مساعدة بعضهم البعض يعنى تلاقى اى عضو يطلب سؤال أو يسال مثلا عن اى برنامج تلاقى اكتر من واحد يشارك ويساعده 
ولى موقف آخر مضحك عن ذلك اتذكر ان احد المشاركات والتى تخص الشرح لبرنامج السيف للمهندس مصطفى البارودى قام بنقلها مشكورا بالمنتدى المهندس احمد عصام الدين المهم انا اضفت بعض الروابط البسيطة لآخر حلقة أو حلقتين على ما اتذكر وقام المهندس انس برفع الحلقات على روابط اخرى وطلب من المهندس احمد بنقل الحلقات بالمنتديات باعتبار ان هو صاحب الموضوع الاصلى بالملتقى لكن انا مايخلصنيش ياخد الثواب لوحده فنقلت الحلقات ببعض المنتديات تعاونا مع م / أحمد
المهم بعد الانتهاء من الحلقات قام م / البارودى باضافة حلقة اخرى وعندما هممت بوضعها بالملتقى مع باقى الحلقات انا دخلت على الموضوع ما كانش م/ احمد موجود له مشاركة بهذه الحلقة لكن بمجرد اضافتى للرابط لقيته هو سبقنى بثوانى واضاف هو كمان نفس الرابط فى مشاركة قبلى مباشرة ماهو انا على ما اضفت الرابط وشفت شكل المشاركة وعدلت حجم الكتابة يعنى مجرد شكليات كان سبقنى يعنى بصراحة كنا بنتعاون مع بعض على فعل الخير حتى انى ما كان الا انى رديت عليه وقلت= انت سبقتنى فى فعل الخير ربنا يجازيك كل خير =
يعنى فى اعضاء كتير فعلا متعاونين مع بعضهم البعض 
ولكن لأقارن عكس ذلك بمنتدى آخر لم يكن لى مشاركة به الا انى كنت ببحث عن معمارى جيد لمسجد المهم وجدت مشاركة لاحد المهندسين المعماريين وحملت الرسم المعمارى وصاحب الموضوع ذكر انه عنده رسومات اخرى وعلى استعداد لتقديمها فى حالة الطلب وانا طلبت منه برسالة خاصة رد عليها انى اذكرله ابعاد الارض ليبحث عن المناسب او يقوم بتصميم آخر لى وعندما ذكرت له انه عمل خيرى وان المسطح لن يفرق معى علشان ما يتعبش نفسه فى التصميم ويبعث لى اى نموذج مناسب ما سالش فيا مجرد انه رد جزاكم الله خيرا على العمل الخيرى بعدها بفترة اعتذر عن عدم دخوله المنتدى وسيبعث لى بالرسومات الموضوع ده مر عليه حوالى شهر لو كان بعت الرسم خط خط كان زمانه وصل ولكن لانه عمل خيرى ما سالش يمكن كان فاكر انى ححط المسجد فى منطقة مشهورة بوسط البلد 
لو كنت طلبت الطلب ده بقسم الهندسة المدنية وليست حتى المعمارية كنت حلاقى رد على مشاركتى
واسفة انى طولت عليكم ​ 

13- هو ليس سؤالاً، وإنما مجرد إضافة عادية... الجملة الأكثرتردداً في مشاركات المهندسةاميرة في ردها على المشاركين فيمواضيعها هي (جزاكم الله خيرا، وشكراً على مروركم الطيب)...... 
فجزاكِ اللهخيراً.. وشكراً على مرورك الطيب على هذا اللقاء...... ننتظر منك لقاءً ممتعاً غنياًبكل ما هو مفيد بإذن الله​ 
جزاكم الله خيرا وجعل الله حياتكم وآخرتكم طيبة 
وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وبارك الله فيكم
وكده تكون انتهت جميع اجاباتى على جميع الاسئلة الموجهة
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## مهندسة رضى (6 مايو 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> وان كنت احب أعرف انت كنت عايزة تطلعى ايه لكن بينى وبينك



تمام يا جميل ..... بينى وبينك بقى 

س1/ ايه اصعب موقف اتعرضتى ليه ؟؟

س2/ ايه الصفات اللى تحبيها فى الرجل ؟؟؟ وايه الصفه اللى تخلى الراجل ينزل من نظرك ؟؟؟:57:

س3/ اكتر شخصية ( انثى طبعا ) قدوتك ؟؟؟ وتحبى تكونى زيها ؟؟؟

يتبع ..........لانى كده هتاخر على الكليه :1::32::84:


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 مايو 2009)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> تمام يا جميل ..... بينى وبينك بقى
> 
> س1/ ايه اصعب موقف اتعرضتى ليه ؟؟
> 
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك ونفع بكِ
وربنا يبارك فيك ويوفقك فى دراستك
وشكرا على هذه الاسئلة والاجابة بينى وبينك زى ما اتفقنا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (6 مايو 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 1 - لو جه لحضرتك شغل وعرفتي ان الشغل ده كان اصلا جاي للمكتب ولكن في ناس قالوا لصاحب الشغل إن كده كده مهندسة أميرة هي اللي هتخلص الشغل فأفضل لك وديه للمهندسة أميره وأوفر طبعا هل حضرتك هتقبلي الشغل ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وإن كان الجواب نعم......... هتطلبي قد إيه كنسبة من أتعاب المكتب في شغلانه زي دي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وإن كان الجواب لا ......... فلماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وهل عندك خلفية شرعية بالنسبة للموضوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



جزاكي الله خيرا على سعة صدرك
ولكن من أين لك هذه الأسئلة
أنا فعلا عدلتها
وكان نفسي محدش يشوفها قبل التعديل
ومعذرة على كل حال



أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
> 
> أشكر الأخت المهندسة أميرة جزيل الشكر على اللقاء الممتع حقيقةً، وما زلنا ننتظر ما يخبئه اللقاء من أجوبة على أسئلتي الأولى، وأسئلة وأجوبة من زملائنا الكرام
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابوالحلول
ولكن والله أنا حسيت فعلا بأن السؤال لايليق 
وبالفعل عدلته فورا
لكن تقريبا المهندسة أميرة أخذته اقتباس بمجرد وضع المشاكرة وقبل التعديل
فجزاها الله خيرا
وأنا أعتذر للمره الثانية


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 مايو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> جزاكي الله خيرا على سعة صدرك
> ولكن من أين لك هذه الأسئلة
> أنا فعلا عدلتها
> وكان نفسي محدش يشوفها قبل التعديل
> ...


 
حزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## Abo Fares (6 مايو 2009)

أختي م. أميرة..... شكراً على كلامك اللطيف، بارك الله بك..... طبعاً هو أكثر بكثير مما نستحق، ولكن نأمل أن نكون كذلك، وفقنا الله وإياك لما يحبه ويرضاه من القول والعمل الصالح.....



إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> جزاكي الله خيرا على سعة صدرك
> ولكن من أين لك هذه الأسئلة
> أنا فعلا عدلتها
> وكان نفسي محدش يشوفها قبل التعديل
> ...


 
بسيطة أخي ابراهيم، الأمر لا يحتاج لاعتذارات، بارك الله فيك...... 

أنا لاحظت تعديلك للسؤال واستدراكك الأمر، ولكن الأخت أميرة ما شاء الله عليها ربما أحبت الإجابة على السؤال...... وأخدت العلامة التامة :12:

وفي جميع الأحوال، هي ليست بتلك المشكلة، ولكن نفضل هنا أن يبقى الحوار كما ذكرناه أعلاه.. وشكراً جزيلاً لك على المتابعة  

لكم جميعاً تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## Ayman (6 مايو 2009)

أعانك الله ... فعلا صار كرسي اعتراف 


> س3/ اكتر شخصية ( انثى طبعا ) قدوتك ؟؟؟ وتحبى تكونى زيها ؟؟؟





> س1/ ايه اصعب موقف اتعرضتى ليه ؟؟



اجابة عامة لو سمحت
مهندسة رضى ..كملي الاسئلة السهلة


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (6 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :


م.أميرة .. تجربة تستحق المتابعة وكنت أتابع حوارك من بعيد وكونك من العنصر النسائي بالرغم من بعد تخصصي عن مجالك ، أرجو أن يتسع صدرك لأسئلتي يا عزيزتي 

كل الاحترام للنساء الناجحات ، وخصوصاً في مجتمعنا العربي لأن تحقيق الموازنة لا تزال صعبة أمام المراة العربية الملتزمة ولكنها ليست مستحيلة ( أما الإرداة المخلصة والتوفيق من الله ) 

التزام ديني + التزام اسري ( وبالمقابل ) تحقيق نجاح مهني بالعمل 

إلى اي مدى ترى م. أميرة انها حققت هذا التوازن ؟ ولقد لمست فيك طموح للمزيد من المتابعة في اختصاصك بمزيد من الدراسة والجهد ؟



واسمحي لي بسؤالي الثاني أن أنقلك إلى عالم الأغذية على اعتبار أني مهندسة غذائية 

حدثينا عن طبقك المفضل وطريقتك الخاصة في التحضير ؟





لي عودة إن شاء الله 

خالص المودة والتحية لكِ


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بارك الله فيكي وجزاكي خيراً اختنا الفاضله م اميره وماشاء الله ردودك كلها مفيده ورائعه وواقعيه جدا - ولي سؤال - واضح من خبرتك العمليه انك اشتغلتي في مجال التنفيذ او هكذا فهمت من الحوار - فمن خلال خبرتك مامدي مناسبة مجال التنفيذ للمرأه - وماهي المعوقات التي يمكن ان تقابل المهندسه في هذا المجال وكذلك ماهي المجالات المناسبه للمراه في عالم التنفيذ بما يتناسب مع طبيعة المرأه العربيه المسلمه 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــد_


----------



## ايهاب مقلد (6 مايو 2009)

بجد موضوع جامد جدا ويا ريت مينتهيش ويستمر لان احنا الطلبه عايزين نستفيد من خبرات المهندسين العمالقه اللى انا اتشرفت انى معاهم فى نفس المنتدى والى الامام يا مهندسى العروبه


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 مايو 2009)

ayman قال:


> أعانك الله ... فعلا صار كرسي اعتراف
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وبارك الله بكم جميعا ساجيب عن هذه الاسئلة وان كان حضرتك حذفت سؤال منهم لكن تلبية لجميع الرغبات اجيب على جميع الاسئلة بكرسى الاعتراف

س1/ ايه اصعب موقف اتعرضتى ليه ؟؟

هو كان موقفين كان اولهم لما ظهرت نتيجة الثانوية العامة وبصراحة بكيت لدرجة ان من حولى من الجيران عندما سمعوا ببكائى ظنوا انى رسبت 
وكان فى الحقيقة بسبب انى كان نفسى أدخل كلية الطب لكن للأسف المجموع الذى حصلت عليه لم يكن ليؤهلنى لدخول كلية الطب واضطرت لدخول كلية الهندسة بسبب المجموع بالرغم من كرهى لمادة الرياضيات ولكن اظل اذكر المثل اذا لم تعمل ما تحب فحب ما تعمل 
لكن كتر استخدامى للرياضة والحسابات بحكم المهنة جعلنى احب الرياضيات رغما عنى
2- الموقف الثانى هو يوم وفاة والدى وده كان اصعب موقف فى حياتى كلها لانه كان اب واخ وصديق وقدوة

س2/ ايه الصفات اللى تحبيها فى الرجل ؟؟؟ وايه الصفه اللى تخلى الراجل ينزل من نظرك ؟؟؟:57:

الصفة التى احبها فى الرجل هى الرجولة الحقيقية كما ذكرها الله تعالى "الرجال قوامون على النساء بما فضل الله به بعضهم على بعض وبما انفقوا من اموالهم "
والصفة التى تجعله ينزل من عينى هى افتقادى لهذه الكلمة به = وهى القوامة الحقيقية بمعناها الصحيح= لان قوامة الرجل على المراة تكليف ومسئولية وليست ميزة بأكثر منها مسئولية يحاسب عليها فهو مسئول عن رعاية شئونها والانفاق عليها وتولى كافة امورها كما انه مسئول أيضا عن دين زوجته ويحاسب عليه لانه لم يستطع ان يقوم دينها ويعينها عليه ولذلك ضرورة الاختيار السليم للزوجة من الاول افضل لانى كما ذكرت ان التقصير فى دين الزوجة يحاسب عليه الرجل

س3/ اكتر شخصية ( انثى طبعا ) قدوتك ؟؟؟ وتحبى تكونى زيها ؟؟؟

اذا كنت تقصدى من الناحية الدينية فالسيدة عائشة رضى الله عنها زوجة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وابنة سيدنا ابو بكر رضى الله عنها هى قدوتى وان كنت مقصرة من الناحية الدينية ولم اصل للقليل مما وصلت اليه بتقديم الكثير من العلم الدينى الوفير والذى افادت به الكثير من النسوة وصحابة رسول الله بعد وفاة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
اما اذا كنت تقصدى مما نعاصره فى الوقت الحالى على المستوى الاجتماعى فاكيد والدتى بما تقدمه من العطاء والتضحية لسعادتنا 
اما اذا كنت تقصدى على المستوى المهنى فمن غير زعل وان كانت اجابتى ستضحك الشباب لا يوجد لان فى النهاية البنت مهما بلغت من النجاح تتزوج وتنسى ما تعلمته وحتى اذا تستمرت بالعمل بعد الزواج ففى الغالب لا تتابع اى تطور بالمجال الهندسى
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 مايو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بارك الله فيكي وجزاكي خيراً اختنا الفاضله م اميره وماشاء الله ردودك كلها مفيده ورائعه وواقعيه جدا - ولي سؤال - واضح من خبرتك العمليه انك اشتغلتي في مجال التنفيذ او هكذا فهمت من الحوار - فمن خلال خبرتك مامدي مناسبة مجال التنفيذ للمرأه - وماهي المعوقات التي يمكن ان تقابل المهندسه في هذا المجال وكذلك ماهي المجالات المناسبه للمراه في عالم التنفيذ بما يتناسب مع طبيعة المرأه العربيه المسلمه
> 
> _م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــد_


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا خبرتى بالتنفيذ فقط من خلال التدريب خلال فترات الاجازة الصيفية فقط عندما كنت طالبة لكن ان شاء الله استطبع الاجابة على اسئلة حضرتك 
بصراحة هو تقريبا مهنة الهندسة غير مناسبة للمراة لما فيها من الكثير من الجهد والاختلاط الكثير بين الجنسين الرجال والنساء بما تقتضيه طبيعة العمل
ولكن اذا افترضنا انها عملت بمجال الهندسة فيكون من خلال الاعمال المكتبية كمكاتب التصميم او المكاتب الفنية اما عملها بالموقع فهو لا يتناسب مع طبيعتها لما فيه من مجهود كبير والتعامل مع العمال وفى الغالب اكيد حضرتك عارف طبيعة بيئة العمال يعنى هى لا تتناسب مع طبيعتها كامرأة 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 مايو 2009)

ايهاب مقلد قال:


> بجد موضوع جامد جدا ويا ريت مينتهيش ويستمر لان احنا الطلبه عايزين نستفيد من خبرات المهندسين العمالقه اللى انا اتشرفت انى معاهم فى نفس المنتدى والى الامام يا مهندسى العروبه


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
وربنا يرزقكم التوفيق على مستوى حياتك الخاصة والمهنية
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 مايو 2009)

> الصفة التى احبها فى الرجل هى الرجولة الحقيقية كما ذكرها الله تعالى "الرجال قوامون على النساء بما فضل الله به بعضهم على بعض وبما انفقوا من اموالهم "
> والصفة التى تجعله ينزل من عينى هى افتقادى لهذه الكلمة به = وهى القوامة الحقيقية بمعناها الصحيح= لان قوامة الرجل على المراة تكليف ومسئولية وليست ميزة بأكثر منها مسئولية يحاسب عليها فهو مسئول عن رعاية شئونها والانفاق عليها وتولى كافة امورها كما انه مسئول أيضا عن دين زوجته ويحاسب عليه لانه لم يستطع ان يقوم دينها ويعينها عليه _ولذلك ضرورة الاختيار السليم للزوجة من الاول افضل_ لانى كما ذكرت ان التقصير فى دين الزوجة يحاسب عليه الرجل


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

احسنتي والله يا اخت اميره - وموضوع معايير اختيار الزوج لزوجه للاسف مغلوطه جدا في هذه الايام - رغم ان اسس الاختيار محدده بالدين في القرآن والسنه - حيث قال ربنا سبحانه وتعالي ( ولأمة مؤمنة خير من مشركة ولو اعجبتكم ) صدق الله العظيم -

واذكر كان هناك سؤال لشخص ما في احد البرامج بالقنوات الفضائيه عن الزواج بمواطنه غربيه غير مسلمه هل حلال ام حرام - وكان رد الشيخ الجليل انه حلال كما هو معروف ولكن - عند اختيار الزوج لزوجه بين المسلمات فانه يفاضل ويعدد مزايا وعيوب كل امراة حتي يختار الانسب والافضل وهذا بين المسلمات فما بالك عندما يكون المقارنه بين مسلمه وغير مسلمه - مع ان ربنا سبحانه وتعالي رجح كفة العبد المؤمن والامه المؤمنه في التفضيل عن ماهو غير مؤمن 

واله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــد_


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 مايو 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
> 
> 
> م.أميرة .. تجربة تستحق المتابعة وكنت أتابع حوارك من بعيد وكونك من العنصر النسائي بالرغم من بعد تخصصي عن مجالك ، أرجو أن يتسع صدرك لأسئلتي يا عزيزتي
> ...


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :


إلى اي مدى ترى م. أميرة انها حققت هذا التوازن ؟ ولقد لمست فيك طموح للمزيد من المتابعة في اختصاصك بمزيد من الدراسة والجهد ؟

اجيب على سؤال حضرتك ولكنه الى حد ما سؤال صعب يعنى انا كنت زى معظم المهندسين دراسة - عمل وكنت سعيدة بذلك النجاح ولكن فى المقابل تنسى المراة وظيفتها الاساسية كامراة وام وفتاه قبل كل ذلك وان كان هذه الاجابة قد تضايق الكثير من العاملات 
يعنى ربنا خلق الرجل لوظيفة واحدة هى العمل والكدح واهله بذلك جسمانيا وعقليا لان الرجل اكيد طبيعته الجسمانية اقوى من المراة كما ان الرجل اكثر عقلا من المراة التى تحكمها العاطفة اكثر من العقل وده شئ طبيعى لانه هو رب الاسرة والمسئول عنها
فكيف ان المراة تكلف نفسها بما فوق طاقتها بوظيفة الرجل والمراة معا فهى داخل البيت تقوم بمهام المراة من زوجة وام وراعية لبيتها وخارج البيت عاملة مثلها مثل الرجل 
الحقيقة هى معادلة صعبة سيقابلها بعض التقصير فى مهام المراة فى بيتها لانها فى النهاية تذهب الى بيتها فى الغالب وهى منهكة بالعمل
كما ان بصراحة مهنة الهندسة وخصوصا الهندسة المدنية بها الكثير من الاختلاط
انا توصلت فى النهاية ان عمل المراة الاصلى هو بيتها وده لوحده وظيفة كبيرة ومسئولية كبيرة من الاهتمام بالنفس والزوج والاولاد وتربيتهم تربية صحيحة فى عصر اختلت فيه كثير من المبادئ والقيم وبالرغم من ان والدتى كانت عاملة الا ان التربية فى الوقت الحالى اصبحت اصعب كثير من الفترات السابقة
واذا كانت المراة ستعمل فلابد ان يكون من واقع الضرورة واحتياجها مثلا للنواحى المادية ولياخذ بقدر الامكان الشكل الشرعى له اما مجرد عملها لتثبت نفسها فانا بصراحة اصبحت لا احبذه
- واذا كانت المراة تتعلم لتصل الى الشهادات العالية فهذا لزوجها كى تستطيع التفاعل والحوار معه فى كافة مجالات الحياة 
ولابنائها كى تستطيع تربيتهم تربية صحيحة ومتابعة مستواهم الدراسى للوصول بهم الى درجات كبيرة من النجاح لان فى الغالب المسئولية التعليمية تكون وظيفة الام لان الوالد متغيب معظم الوقت بسبب متطلبات العمل
وده ما توصلت له فى النهاية بعد تلك الفترة الطويلة من العمل
اعاننى الله وايكم والجميع واسفة على هذا الراى اذا كان سبب اى مضايقة 


واسمحي لي بسؤالي الثاني أن أنقلك إلى عالم الأغذية على اعتبار أني مهندسة غذائية 
حدثينا عن طبقك المفضل وطريقتك الخاصة في التحضير ؟

سؤال صعب انى اجاوب عليه بالملتقى لكن اقول على اكله نفسى فيها والجميع بالملتقى يتعاون بتحضيرها وده اقل حاجة يعملوها بعد الاجابات الكثيرة الى كتبتها
يعنى انا نفسى باكله بس محدش يقول انى غاوية اكل بالعكس خالص
ممكن برام ارز معمر باللبن والقشطه ومعاه بطة مشوية وشوية سلطة
يعنى ان طلبت يبقى اطلب جمل
سعدت باللقاء معك 
وجزاكم الله خيرا واسفة مرة اخرى على اى اجابة لم تكن بالشكل المطلوب 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 مايو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> احسنتي والله يا اخت اميره - وموضوع معايير اختيار الزوج لزوجه للاسف مغلوطه جدا في هذه الايام - رغم ان اسس الاختيار محدده بالدين في القرآن والسنه - حيث قال ربنا سبحانه وتعالي ( ولأمة مؤمنة خير من مشركة ولو اعجبتكم ) صدق الله العظيم -
> 
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا التعليق والاضافة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Abo Fares (6 مايو 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> س1/ ايه اصعب موقف اتعرضتى ليه ؟؟
> 2- الموقف الثانى هو يوم وفاة والدى وده كان اصعب موقف فى حياتى كلها لانه كان اب واخ وصديق وقدوة
> 
> س3/ اكتر شخصية ( انثى طبعا ) قدوتك ؟؟؟ وتحبى تكونى زيها ؟؟؟
> ...


 
الله يرحم الوالد.... خلونا نقرأ الفاتحة على روحه وعلى روح جميع أموات المسلمين 


الله يخليلك الوالدة، ويباركلك فيها....... 









اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
> إلى اي مدى ترى م. أميرة انها حققت هذا التوازن ؟ ولقد لمست فيك طموح للمزيد من المتابعة في اختصاصك بمزيد من الدراسة والجهد ؟
> 
> اجيب على سؤال حضرتك ولكنه الى حد ما سؤال صعب يعنى انا كنت زى معظم المهندسين دراسة -
> ...





اميرةة قال:


> اعاننى الله وايكم والجميع واسفة على هذا الراى اذا كان سبب اى مضايقة ​




أي مضايقة؟؟؟ بالعكس تماماً هههههههههه :68:

الله يوفقك لكل خير 






اميرةة قال:


> واسمحي لي بسؤالي الثاني أن أنقلك إلى عالم الأغذية على اعتبار أني مهندسة غذائية
> حدثينا عن طبقك المفضل وطريقتك الخاصة في التحضير ؟
> 
> 
> ...





اميرةة قال:


> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ​




أهلاً أختي م. أميرة....... دعوة لزيارة الموضوع التالي لأختنا المهندسة إنسانة من تراب :75:


تعلم كيف تحضر طبقك المفضل بنفسك ؟




لقاء ممتع حقيقةً... لكم جميعاً تحيــــــاتي... 

:77:


​


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (6 مايو 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
> 
> 
> إلى اي مدى ترى م. أميرة انها حققت هذا التوازن ؟ ولقد لمست فيك طموح للمزيد من المتابعة في اختصاصك بمزيد من الدراسة والجهد ؟
> ...


 
أضم صوتي لصوتك بقوة 
أنا لم أبدأ بعد في مجال العمل بشكل فعلي ، اقتصر مارستي للهندسة على شكل فترات تدريبية في المعامل ومخابر تحليل الأغذية ، واتمنى وأرجو من الله أن يكون في عوني وعون كل مهندسة لديها نفس هذه القناعات ، و الا تدفعنا أي ظروف قاهرة للعمل في هذا المجال القاسي من حيث مسؤولياته ، وظروفه والاختلاط بالرجال وكفى به شراً لنا وللرجال ....

شكراً جزيلاً لكِ ولمن اختارك ضيفة في الحوار لنسمع منك هذا الكلام الذي يثلج الصدر ..



> واسمحي لي بسؤالي الثاني أن أنقلك إلى عالم الأغذية على اعتبار أني مهندسة غذائية
> حدثينا عن طبقك المفضل وطريقتك الخاصة في التحضير ؟
> 
> سؤال صعب انى اجاوب عليه بالملتقى لكن اقول على اكله نفسى فيها والجميع بالملتقى يتعاون بتحضيرها وده اقل حاجة يعملوها بعد الاجابات الكثيرة الى كتبتها
> ...


 
اممممممم:2:

أنا ما بعرف كيف بيطبخوا هالأكلة كأنها مصرية وقشطة وبطة وسلطة شكلها من الصعيد لأنه منطقة الصعيد معروفة بخيراتها ماشاء الله وأراضيها ، يمكن م. محي عندو فكرة عنها ممكن يساعدنا .....


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 مايو 2009)

> انا توصلت فى النهاية ان عمل المراة الاصلى هو بيتها وده لوحده وظيفة كبيرة ومسئولية كبيرة من الاهتمام بالنفس والزوج والاولاد وتربيتهم تربية صحيحة فى عصر اختلت فيه كثير من المبادئ والقيم وبالرغم من انا والدتى كانت عاملة الا انا التربية فى الوقت الحالى اصعب كثير من الفترات السابقة
> واذا كانت المراة تتعلم لتصل الى الشهادات العالية فهذا لزوجها كى تستطيع التفاعل والحوار معه فى كافة مجالات الحياة
> ولابنائها كى تستطيع تربيتهم تربية صحيحة ومتابعة مستواهم الدراسى للوصول بهم الى درجات كبيرة من النجاح لان فى الغالب المسئولية التعليمية تكون وظيفة الام لان الوالد متغيب معظم الوقت بسبب متطلبات العمل
> وده ما توصلت له فى النهاية بعد تلك الفترة الطويلة من العمل
> اعاننى الله وايكم والجميع واسفة على هذا الراى اذا كان سبب اى مضايقة


 
احسنتي والله يا باشمهندسه - وكما قال الشاعر الام مدرسة اذا اعددتها اعددت شعبا طيب الاعراق - تعليم المرا’ واجب وتصل الي اقصي درجات العلم كلما امكن ذلك - لكن عمل المراه الاساسي والذي ستحاسب عليه امام الله هو رعاية زوجها واولادها ولذلك فرض الله سبحانه وتعالي علي الزوج الانفاق والقوامه علي زوجه - يعني ربنا سبحانه وتعالي أمن للمرأه سبل العيش والانفاق ولم يطالبها بالانفاق علي نفسها - رغم انه سبحانه وتعالي جعل لها نصيب من الارث وبالتالي فلها ذمه ماليه منفصله ولكنها لا تنفق علي نفسها حتي لا تنشغل عن مهمتها الاساسيه في الحياه بطلب العمل والسعي بحثاً عن الرزق 

ونقدر نشبه المراه بالجوهره - لو واحد عنده جوهرة هل سيتركها عرضه لكل من هب ودب ينظر اليها ام سيضعها في خزانه داخل غرفه ويطمئن عليها بصفه دوريه - من هذا المنطلق يتم منع الاختلاط ويتم تبجيل وتقدير المرأه بان تلتزم بيتها كما قال ربنا عز وجل في كتابه العزيز ( وقرن في بيوتكن ) صدق الله العظيم - حتي الصلاه للمرأه في بيتها افضل من صلاتها في المسجد - يعني الدين بيتعامل مع كل فرد في المجتمع بما يساعده علي تأدية وظيفته التي حددها له الخالق عز وجل بما يتوافق مع رضا الله وصالح المجتمع وبالتالي اعمار الارض 

يا اخت اميره رأيك هذاهو الحق وهو خالص لوجه الله عز وجل - وربنا يجازيكي عن قول هذا الحق خيراً 

واخيرا تقبلي احترامي وتحياتي وتقييمي 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــد_


----------



## Abo Fares (6 مايو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> احسنتي والله يا باشمهندسه - وكما قال الشاعر الام مدرسة اذا اعددتها اعددت شعبا طيب الاعراق - تعليم المرا’ واجب وتصل الي اقصي درجات العلم كلما امكن ذلك - لكن عمل المراه الاساسي والذي ستحاسب عليه امام الله هو رعاية زوجها واولادها ولذلك فرض الله سبحانه وتعالي علي الزوج الانفاق والقوامه علي زوجه - يعني ربنا سبحانه وتعالي أمن للمرأه سبل العيش والانفاق ولم يطالبها بالانفاق علي نفسها - رغم انه سبحانه وتعالي جعل لها نصيب من الارث وبالتالي فلها ذمه ماليه منفصله ولكنها لا تنفق علي نفسها حتي لا تنشغل عن مهمتها الاساسيه في الحياه بطلب العمل والسعي بحثاً عن الرزق
> 
> ونقدر نشبه المراه بالجوهره - لو واحد عنده جوهرة هل سيتركها عرضه لكل من هب ودب ينظر اليها ام سيضعها في خزانه داخل غرفه ويطمئن عليها بصفه دوريه - من هذا المنطلق يتم منع الاختلاط ويتم تبجيل وتقدير المرأه بان تلتزم بيتها كما قال ربنا عز وجل في كتابه العزيز ( وقرن في بيوتكن ) صدق الله العظيم - حتي الصلاه للمرأه في بيتها افضل من صلاتها في المسجد - يعني الدين بيتعامل مع كل فرد في المجتمع بما يساعده علي تأدية وظيفته التي حددها له الخالق عز وجل بما يتوافق مع رضا الله وصالح المجتمع وبالتالي اعمار الارض
> 
> ...


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (6 مايو 2009)

عودة للعزيزة م. أميرة 


كنا فيما مضى في الجامعة بوصفنا فرع من فروع الهندسة نتناول بعضاً من مقررات الهندسة الوصفية والرسم الهندسي وكانوا يختاروا أوائل الهندسة المدنية والمعيدين من المدني ليدرسونا هذه المقررات 

وكنا نلاحظ من خلال تعاملنا مع المهندسين المدنيين انهم على درجة ليست بسيطة من الغرور ، أو شايفين نفسهم حبة حبتين على باقي الهندسات فهل هذه الملاحظة صحيحة من خلال تعاملاتك ؟



وبدون زعل ....


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 مايو 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> أضم صوتي لصوتك بقوة
> أنا لم أبدأ بعد في مجال العمل بشكل فعلي ، اقتصر مارستي للهندسة على شكل فترات تدريبية في المعامل ومخابر تحليل الأغذية ، واتمنى وأرجو من الله أن يكون في عوني وعون كل مهندسة لديها نفس هذه القناعات ، و الا تدفعنا أي ظروف قاهرة للعمل في هذا المجال القاسي من حيث مسؤولياته ، وظروفه والاختلاط بالرجال وكفى به شراً لنا وللرجال ....
> 
> شكراً جزيلاً لكِ ولمن اختارك ضيفة في الحوار لنسمع منك هذا الكلام الذي يثلج الصدر ..
> ...


 

أضم صوتي لصوتك بقوة 
أنا لم أبدأ بعد في مجال العمل بشكل فعلي ، اقتصر مارستي للهندسة على شكل فترات تدريبية في المعامل ومخابر تحليل الأغذية ، واتمنى وأرجو من الله أن يكون في عوني وعون كل مهندسة لديها نفس هذه القناعات ، و الا تدفعنا أي ظروف قاهرة للعمل في هذا المجال القاسي من حيث مسؤولياته ، وظروفه والاختلاط بالرجال وكفى به شراً لنا وللرجال ....

شكراً جزيلاً لكِ ولمن اختارك ضيفة في الحوار لنسمع منك هذا الكلام الذي يثلج الصدر ..

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك من فضله ورزقك الرضا 

اممممممم:2:

أنا ما بعرف كيف بيطبخوا هالأكلة كأنها مصرية وقشطة وبطة وسلطة شكلها من الصعيد لأنه منطقة الصعيد معروفة بخيراتها ماشاء الله وأراضيها ، يمكن م. محي عندو فكرة عنها ممكن يساعدنا .....[/quote]

هذه الاكلة مصرية فعلا

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 مايو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> احسنتي والله يا باشمهندسه - وكما قال الشاعر الام مدرسة اذا اعددتها اعددت شعبا طيب الاعراق - تعليم المرا’ واجب وتصل الي اقصي درجات العلم كلما امكن ذلك - لكن عمل المراه الاساسي والذي ستحاسب عليه امام الله هو رعاية زوجها واولادها ولذلك فرض الله سبحانه وتعالي علي الزوج الانفاق والقوامه علي زوجه - يعني ربنا سبحانه وتعالي أمن للمرأه سبل العيش والانفاق ولم يطالبها بالانفاق علي نفسها - رغم انه سبحانه وتعالي جعل لها نصيب من الارث وبالتالي فلها ذمه ماليه منفصله ولكنها لا تنفق علي نفسها حتي لا تنشغل عن مهمتها الاساسيه في الحياه بطلب العمل والسعي بحثاً عن الرزق
> 
> ونقدر نشبه المراه بالجوهره - لو واحد عنده جوهرة هل سيتركها عرضه لكل من هب ودب ينظر اليها ام سيضعها في خزانه داخل غرفه ويطمئن عليها بصفه دوريه - من هذا المنطلق يتم منع الاختلاط ويتم تبجيل وتقدير المرأه بان تلتزم بيتها كما قال ربنا عز وجل في كتابه العزيز ( وقرن في بيوتكن ) صدق الله العظيم - حتي الصلاه للمرأه في بيتها افضل من صلاتها في المسجد - يعني الدين بيتعامل مع كل فرد في المجتمع بما يساعده علي تأدية وظيفته التي حددها له الخالق عز وجل بما يتوافق مع رضا الله وصالح المجتمع وبالتالي اعمار الارض
> 
> ...


 

جزاكم الله خيرا على حديثكم الممتع وثبتنا الله واياكم والجميع على الخير دائما
وجزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> ولا يهمك أختي م. أميرة.... اعتبري سؤالي من باب التذكرة والتشجيع فقط لنا جميعاً :75:​
> 
> اللهم علمنا منه ما جهلنا، وذكرنا منه ما نُسّينا​


 
جزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 مايو 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> عودة للعزيزة م. أميرة
> 
> 
> كنا فيما مضى في الجامعة بوصفنا فرع من فروع الهندسة نتناول بعضاً من مقررات الهندسة الوصفية والرسم الهندسي وكانوا يختاروا أوائل الهندسة المدنية والمعيدين من المدني ليدرسونا هذه المقررات
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا السلوك ليس له وجود عندنا فى قسم الهندسة المدنية بل وفى الكلية كلها بكافة اقسامها فعندنا اقسام كثيرة بالكلية وهى مدنى - عمارة - ميكانيكا - كهرباء - كمبيوتر - بحرية - نووية - كيمياء- غزل ولكن لم يبدر هذا السلوك من اى قسم تجاه الاقسام الاخرى فقد يتميز قسم عن آخر فى المجموع ولكن هذا لا يمنع انى ممكن ادخل قسم اقل فى المجموع بالرغم من حصولى مثلا على مجموع مرتفع لمجرد الميول الخاصة بى فهل هذا معناه انى اقل شأنا
انا مثلا كان مجموعى يؤهلنى لدخول قسم ميكانيكا كما ذكرت سابقا وهو من الاقسام التى تاخذ مجموع كبير ولكن لم ادخله بسبب انه غير مرحب به للفتيات من حيث صعوبته وانه مناسب للشباب اكثر ومن حيث قلة فرص العمل للفتيات به فهل هذا معناه انى أقل شانا لانى دخلت قسم مدنى وهو اقل فى مجموع الدرجات بالطبع لا

وجزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## anass81 (6 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم اختي أميرة

رحم الله والدكِ وأسكنه فسيح جناته وجعلك عملاً صالحاً في صحيفة أعماله

صراحةَ استمتعت بهذا اللقاء الجميل والردود الحكيمة ,اسمحي لي ببعض الاسئلة:

1-هل أنت راضية عن المستوى الذي وصلتِ إليه على الصعيد المهني والصعيد الديني والشخصي؟
2-لمست من خلال أجوبتك روح الاصرار على بلوغ الهدف, هل حققت كل أهدافك؟ وهل ساورك الاحباط او الملل في بعض الاحيان؟ وكيف تغلبت عليهما؟
3-ما هي الانجازات التي تتمنين أن تتركيها وراءك في الحياة؟
4-ما هو برأيك مقياس نجاح الانسان بشكل عام, والمهندس بشكل خاص؟

وبارك الله فيكِ


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


>


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك ونفعك ونفع بك 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Ayman (6 مايو 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ما شاء الله ..لقاء ممتع و (مغذي) ..
لكن اتحفظ على...هذه الجملة


> ممكن برام ارز معمر باللبن والقشطه ومعاه بطة مشوية وشوية سلطة


المفروض تكون
بطة مشوية معاها رز معمر باللبن و القشطة و السلطات..
لزوم الريجيم 
ازاي يعني نقدم الارز على البطة..هو البط ملوش حقوق الايام دي؟




إنسانة من تراب قال:


> اممممممم:2:
> 
> أنا ما بعرف كيف بيطبخوا هالأكلة كأنها مصرية وقشطة وبطة وسلطة شكلها من الصعيد لأنه منطقة الصعيد معروفة بخيراتها ماشاء الله وأراضيها ، يمكن م. محي عندو فكرة عنها ممكن يساعدنا .....



دي اكله شائعة في الارياف خاصة ..
و بتتعمل اكراما للعريس القادم 
بس ياويله لو مكالش :60:


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 مايو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم اختي أميرة
> 
> رحم الله والدكِ وأسكنه فسيح جناته وجعلك عملاً صالحاً في صحيفة أعماله
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

1-هل أنت راضية عن المستوى الذي وصلتِ إليه على الصعيد المهني والصعيد الديني والشخصي؟

هو سؤال صعب جدا
لكن انا فى الحقيقة لست راضية عما وصلت اليه فى الصعيد الشخصى لانى اهتممت باهتمامات كثيرة كالعمل والدراسة وينسى الانسان نفسه وسط هذا الطموح واحيانا يضطر للتنازل عن هذا الطموح بسبب بعض الظروف يمر بها مثل تركى للماجيستير مثلا بسبب بعض الظروف كما ذكرت سابقا رغم انى كنت وصلت فيه لمرحلة كبيرة وتجد انك فى مفترق الطرق ولا تستطيع الوصول للنهاية ويصعب عليك سنين ضاعت دون تحقيق الهدف ولكن فى النهاية كل شئ مقدر عند الله وما علينا سوى الرضا
وان كنت اعيب على نفسى حقا انى اهملت الكثير من حياتى الاجتماعية فى سبيل تحقيق هذا الطموح 
واكتشفت فى النهاية ان الانسان لابد له من موازنة اسلوب حياته بين نجاحة فى عمله ودراسته وعلاقاته الاجتماعية واهتمامه بحياته الخاصة بالقدر الذى به التوسط فليس المطلوب بلوغ الكمال فى اى شئ

انا راضية عما وصلت اليه فى الصعيد المهنى مع انى اقتنعت ذاتيا كما ذكرت سابقا بان عمل المراة ليس بالضرورة الا اذا اقتضت الحاجة الى ذلك لكن على الاقل جميع ممارساتى للعمل والدراسة ساعدت على توسيع مداركى وخبراتى 

اما على الصعيد الدينى فأنا لا استطيع ان اصف نفسى انى وصلت الى القمة فدائما الانسان فى تقلب من حال الى حال = فالقلوب بين اصبع من اصبعى الرحمن يقلبهما كيف يشاء = اسال الله ان يرزقنا عمل ما يحبه ويرضاه وان يرزقنا الثبات على طاعته

3-ما هي الانجازات التي تتمنين أن تتركيها وراءك في الحياة؟

رضا الله ودعوة خالصة من ظهر القلب وعمل صالح يكون صدقة جارية لى يوم القيامة
ذرية صالحة تنفعنى يوم القيامة احتسب اجر الاحسان فى تربيتها بالشكل الصحيح عند الله 

4-ما هو برأيك مقياس نجاح الانسان بشكل عام, والمهندس بشكل خاص؟

- مقياس نجاح الانسان بشكل عام هو صدقه مع نفسه وقدراته ومحاولة رقيه باخلاقه ودينه
- توسطه فى كل شئ فى حياته الخاصة والمهنية والاجتماعية حتى يحقق لنفسه السعادة ولمن حوله بقدر الامكان 

اما المهندس فمقياس نجاحة بشكل مختصر هو مراعاة الامانة والضمير مع نفسه والآخرين
أمين مع نفسه يتقى الله فى نفسه يهتم بمذاكرته اذا كان طالب وليؤدى ما عليه من هذه الامانة يتقى الله فى اهله وممن تعبوا معه للوصول لهذه الدرجة العلمية فاقل رد لمجهودهم هو الاهتمام بدراسته لتكون هناك محصلة لهذا المجهود بدلا من أن تكون المحصلة = صفر واذا كان خريج فلابد من الاهتمام وتحصيل كل ماهو جديد
أمين مع الآخرين وليكن مراعاة حقوق الله امامه دائما فى دقة اخرجه للعمل لان اتقانه لمهنته واخراجها بالشكل المطلوب امانة يحاسب عليها امام الله 

وجزاكم الله خيرا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 مايو 2009)

ayman قال:


> ما شاء الله ..لقاء ممتع و (مغذي) ..
> لكن اتحفظ على...هذه الجملة
> 
> المفروض تكون
> ...


 

جزاكم الله خيرا 
تعليق ممتع والله بارك الله بك وبالآخرين
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (6 مايو 2009)

موقف طريف حصل في الحياة الهندسية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وآخر في الحياة بشكل عام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
للمهندسة أميرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندسة رضى (6 مايو 2009)

ما زلنا مستمتعين باللقاء مع الاخت أميرة ......:20:

بس اشمعنا انا اجابات اسئلتى على الخاص :82::61:

اسئل بقى ولا بلالالالالالالالاش.....:81:

ولا اقولك ... بلاش كسوف بقى .... نسئل على الخاص....:84:


----------



## Abo Fares (6 مايو 2009)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> ما زلنا مستمتعين باللقاء مع الاخت أميرة ......:20:
> 
> بس اشمعنا انا اجابات اسئلتى على الخاص :82::61:
> 
> ...


 
له له له ....... تقييم سلبي للمهندسة رضى :60: ... مستمتعين بدون متابعة؟؟ كيف صارت؟؟ :9:

 هذه هي الأجوبة على أسئلتك 

:68:
​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 مايو 2009)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> ما زلنا مستمتعين باللقاء مع الاخت أميرة ......:20:
> 
> بس اشمعنا انا اجابات اسئلتى على الخاص :82::61:
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما هو المهندس ايمن خلانى جاوبت على اسالتك على الاملا
اسالى براحتك بس موش قوى راعى الرافة
جزاكم الله خيرا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> له له له ....... تقييم سلبي للمهندسة رضى :60: ... مستمتعين بدون متابعة؟؟ كيف صارت؟؟ :9:​
> هذه هي الأجوبة على أسئلتك ​
> :68:​


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 مايو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> موقف طريف حصل في الحياة الهندسية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وآخر في الحياة بشكل عام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> للمهندسة أميرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الموقف الطريف الذى حدث فى الحياة الهندسية
يعنى ممكن اتذكر بعض المواقف منها
1- انى كان عندى حصة عملية لمادة المنشآت الحديدية وبعدين تاخرت عن ميعاد الحصة وصادف ان دكتور المادة تواجد مع المعيد ولما خبطت علشان ادخل الدكتور وقف على الباب وما رضاش يدخلنى ومصمم يزق الباب ويقفله لكن بصراحة بردوا دخلت عافية يعنى فضلت واقفة على الباب لغاية ما اضطر يدخلنى دون عن زمايلى الباقيين الى اتاخروا
2- موقف تانى انى كنت فى احد السنين لا اتذكرها بالضبط المهم كا عندى محاضرة هيدروليك وكنا اول السنة وكان ميعاد الفترة الثانية وراحت على نومة المنبه رن لكن موش عالرفة ازاى غطيت نفسى من غير ما احس وكملت نوم وصحيت على ميعاد المحاضرة بالضيط بصراحة لبست فى ثوانى ازاى ما اعرفش واخدت تاكسى وطبعا الكلية عندنا كمان كبيرة يعنى سفر على بالا ما اروح المدرج يعن التاخرت على المحاضرة والدكتور غلس ما بيدخلش حد لما روحت ووقف عند باب المدرج سألنى عن سبب الـتأخير طبعا اتحرجت اقول راحت على نومة تبقى قلة ذوق صراحة قلتله ظروف الراجل اتحرج يسأل عن الظروف لحسن اكون ظروف خاصة ودخلنى لقيت زمايلى بيقولوا لى بعد كده انى انا الوحيد الى دخلنى وطرد كل الى اتاخروا قبلى
3- موقف لأخر وده فعلا بيضحكنى بجد كان عندنا دكتور بمادة نظرية الانشاءات وبصراحة ما يتفهمش منه حاجة خالص وبيتكلم كتير فى حاجات بعيدة عن المادة ومملة المهم كان ميعاد المحاضرة الفترة الاولى الساعة الثامنة صباحا فانا كنت اقصد أخرج من البيت الساعة الثامنة علشان على ما أروح المحاضرة تبقى 8 ونصف يكون ملا السبورة كلام وعمالى يتكلم فى الحواديت البعيدة عن المحاضرة ادخل انا وابدا انقل المحاضرة براحتى من غير ما اسمع الحديث الى بيقوله والاغرب من كده انى كنت ادخل اقعد فى الصف الاول وازنق فى زمايلى لغاية ما ادخل فى النصف بينهم بدل ما أقعد على الحرف بسرعة وخلاص علشان اشوف كويس من على السبورة غلاسة 

أما على مستوى حياتى العملية 

وان كنت لا اتذكر جيدا 
ولكن هناك من المواقف مثلا
1- عندما ظهرت نتيجتى فى الابتدائية كان نفسى اجيب 98% ولقيت نفسى جبيت 99% وكنت ال 3 على المدرسة حتى على زميلة جارة لى وكانت الى حد ما اشطر منى شوية كنت سعيدة جدا وقتها
2- وعندما ظهرت النتيجة بالاعدادية فوجئت بها صراحة لما لقيت نفسى ال 3 على المدرسة وتفوقت على كل الأوائل فى المدرسة من زملائى وخصوصا بفصلى وتخطيتهم كانت دهشة بالنسبة لى وبالنسبة لمدرسين الفصل ان زميلة لى ممن هى اكثر تفوقا منى تخلفت عنى واتخطتها 
و يوم ما ظهرت النتيجة انا كنت عند خالتى وكنت مريضة ولكن الخبر ده لما والدى جالى وقاله خلانى شفيت على طول ازاى ما اعرفش
الغريبة ان رقم 3 ظل فترة ملاصق بى فى مراحل حياتى الدراسية فى حاجات كتير مثلا ال3 فى الترتيب بالابتدائية وال3 فى الاعدادية وال 3 فى الترتيب بالمدرسة فى الثانوية 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا جمبعا وبارك الله فيكم
أسعدتونى بصراحة
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (6 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله ماشاء الله*



اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الموقف الطريف الذى حدث فى الحياة الهندسية
> يعنى ممكن اتذكر بعض المواقف منها
> ...



ربنا يجعل حياتك كلها سعادة ياهندسة


----------



## اعجال (6 مايو 2009)

ياريت تستمر وماتنقطع هذه الحورات الممتازة والبناءة ويلي بيستفيد منها الكتير من المهندسين والمهندسات وربنا يبارك في الجميع والاخوة الذين قاموا بطرح الاسئلة والمشاركات الرائعة وربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## مهندسة رضى (6 مايو 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> أسعدتونى بصراحة



يا جميل دى كفاية علينا ......... انك تكون سعيدة 

ربنا يسعدك فى الدنيا والاخرة ......... باذن الله


----------



## مهندسة رضى (6 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> له له له ....... تقييم سلبي للمهندسة رضى :60: ...​



بقى كده ...:57:

يعنى لتقييم سالب ....... لحذف مشاركات ..... ايه الدمقراطيه دى :29:

انا شايفه اننا نخليها مشرفه احسن


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 مايو 2009)

اعجال قال:


> ياريت تستمر وماتنقطع هذه الحورات الممتازة والبناءة ويلي بيستفيد منها الكتير من المهندسين والمهندسات وربنا يبارك في الجميع والاخوة الذين قاموا بطرح الاسئلة والمشاركات الرائعة وربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 مايو 2009)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> يا جميل دى كفاية علينا ......... انك تكون سعيدة
> 
> ربنا يسعدك فى الدنيا والاخرة ......... باذن الله


 
آمبن انا وانت والجميع ان شاء الله
وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 مايو 2009)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> بقى كده ...:57:
> 
> يعنى لتقييم سالب ....... لحذف مشاركات ..... ايه الدمقراطيه دى :29:
> 
> انا شايفه اننا نخليها مشرفه احسن


 
يا بت اسكتى خالص الحيطان لها ودان حد يسمعك ويزعل منك :61::61::61:
:79::79::79::78::78::78::73::73::73:


ربنا يبارك فيمن ساهم باعداد هذا اللقاء الممتع من المشرفين والاعضاء الذين جعلوا هذا اللقاء بمثابة جو اسرى سعيد
:67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67:

ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا 
وجزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (6 مايو 2009)

لقاء اكثر من ممتع مهندسه اميره
الصراحه الاعضاء مخلوش اسأله اسألها
فعلا استفدت كتير من اجاباتك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (7 مايو 2009)

أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> لقاء اكثر من ممتع مهندسه اميره
> الصراحه الاعضاء مخلوش اسأله اسألها
> فعلا استفدت كتير من اجاباتك
> جزاك الله كل خير


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك وربنا يارب يوفقك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Ayman (7 مايو 2009)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> ما زلنا مستمتعين باللقاء مع الاخت أميرة ......:20:
> 
> بس اشمعنا انا اجابات اسئلتى على الخاص :82::61:
> 
> ...





أبو الحلول قال:


> له له له ....... تقييم سلبي للمهندسة رضى :60: ... مستمتعين بدون متابعة؟؟ كيف صارت؟؟ :9:
> 
> هذه هي الأجوبة على أسئلتك
> 
> ...



لهذاالخطأ و للخطأ الاملائي في (نسئل) 
اقترح ان يكون اللقاء القادم مع (مهندسة رضى) 
و ابقي شوفي الأسئلة :73::73::73:
Jk


----------



## Ayman (7 مايو 2009)

نتابع الأسئلة للاخت أميرة ..


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا خبرتى بالتنفيذ فقط من خلال التدريب خلال فترات الاجازة الصيفية فقط عندما كنت طالبة لكن ان شاء الله استطبع الاجابة على اسئلة حضرتك
> بصراحة هو تقريبا مهنة الهندسة غير مناسبة للمراة لما فيها من الكثير من الجهد والاختلاط الكثير بين الجنسين الرجال والنساء بما تقتضيه طبيعة العمل
> ولكن اذا افترضنا انها عملت بمجال الهندسة فيكون من خلال الاعمال المكتبية كمكاتب التصميم او المكاتب الفنية اما عملها بالموقع فهو لا يتناسب مع طبيعتها لما فيه من مجهود كبير والتعامل مع العمال وفى الغالب اكيد حضرتك عارف طبيعة بيئة العمال يعنى هى لا تتناسب مع طبيعتها كامرأة
> ...



اتفق تماما مع ما جاء في الاجابه ..بارك الله بك..

اسئلة خفيفة :
ما هو طموحك في المجال العملي ؟ 
كيف ترين مستقبل العمل الهندسي في المكاتب الاستشارية ؟
هل تحبين عملك؟
اخر سؤال
أهلاوية :77: و اللا زملكاوية :18:


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (7 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه*



ayman قال:


> لهذاالخطأ و للخطأ الاملائي في (نسئل)
> اقترح ان يكون اللقاء القادم مع (مهندسة رضى)
> و ابقي شوفي الأسئلة :73::73::73:
> Jk



متخوفهاش
دي سكاكينها جاهزة من الوقتي:60::60::60::60::60::15::15::15::15::15::15::15:
بس هي تقع
والله المستعان


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 مايو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> ربنا يجعل حياتك كلها سعادة ياهندسة



جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
وان شاء الله اشوفك معيد ناجح بماده الخرسانة المسلحة 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 مايو 2009)

ayman قال:


> لهذاالخطأ و للخطأ الاملائي في (نسئل)
> اقترح ان يكون اللقاء القادم مع (مهندسة رضى)
> و ابقي شوفي الأسئلة :73::73::73:
> Jk



ماشى احنا كلنا موافقين بعد اذن المهندسة رضا نزنقها على كرسى الاعتراف
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 مايو 2009)

اعجال قال:


> ياريت تستمر وماتنقطع هذه الحورات الممتازة والبناءة ويلي بيستفيد منها الكتير من المهندسين والمهندسات وربنا يبارك في الجميع والاخوة الذين قاموا بطرح الاسئلة والمشاركات الرائعة وربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم



جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 مايو 2009)

ayman قال:


> نتابع الأسئلة للاخت أميرة ..
> 
> 
> اتفق تماما مع ما جاء في الاجابه ..بارك الله بك..
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما هو طموحك في المجال العملي ؟ 
بالنسبة لطموحى فى المجال العملى فانا حاليا طموحى فى انى بصراحة احسن علاقتى مع الله بقدر الامكان واصل الى مرتبة اعلى واستطيع ختم القران الكريم
لان انا مهندسة قديمة شويه وتقريبا عملية التصميم اصبحت الى حد ما تكرارية بالنسبة لى وان اختلف النظام الانشائى من منشا لاخر الا ان الامر ليس بالصعوبة الكبيرى وان كنت ان شاء الله اطمح الى تعلم الجديد فى كل ما يصدر من برامج جديدة خاصة بالمجال لو اى اصدارات جديدة لاى برامج مستخدمة

كيف ترين مستقبل العمل الهندسي في المكاتب الاستشارية ؟
مستقبل العمل الى حد ما فى المكتب الاستشارية ليس بالشكل الجيد تماما وخاصة ان ما يقوم بالتصميم فى الغالب مهندسين حديث التخرج واحيانا لا يتم مراجعة العمل الهندسى كما انه اصبح ليس هنا اقبال على المهندسين الخبرة بسبب ارتفاع المرتبات واذا كان هنا مكتب يرحب بمهندس ذو خبرة فهو فى الغالب اما يعمل بالمكتب وحده وضغط العمل كله عليه هذا يحدث فى المكاتب الهندسية وليس الاستشارية او انه يقوم احيانا بالتصميم بجانب المراجعه
بعض المكاتب وليس كلها تهتم بالكم عن الكيف حيث يتم العمل بصورة سريعة فى وقت اقل من المطلوب
انا مثلا قد عملت بمكتب هندسى وليس استشارى وكان مطلوب منى انجاز العمل وهو يتكون من وحدات فندقية وشاليهات و3 استراحات مساحة كل وحدة لاتقل عن 1000 متر والاسقف كلها فلات ببحور من 8-10 متر المهم كان مطلوب منى انجازه فى فترة من 3-4 يوم فى حين انه يحتاج فترة لا تقل عن شهر طبعا تركت العمل لانى مهما سرعت لن استطيع انجازه فى العمل المطلوب المهم هذا العمل ذهب لاحد المكاتب الهندسية الاخرى واستغرق 5 شهور وفى النهاية قمت بعمل جزء به وتعديل بعض الرسومات ومطابقة المعمارى على الانشائى لانه كان يفتقد الى بعض الدقة هذا كعمل خاص لى بالمنزل
يعنى لو كان صاحب العمل صبر شوية كنت انجزته فى فترة اقل من ذلك بدقة اعلى وبتكلفة اقل اكيد من المكتب الهندسى وخاصة اننى كنت اعمل بالمكتب وحدى
الذى يضايق فعلا ان بعض المكتب الهندسية الحديثة والتى يديرها بعض المهندسين خبرة من 5- 7 سنوات وتؤدى الاعمال لبعض البلاد العربية كالسعودية والامارات ويعمل بها مهنسى حديثى التخرج بمرتبات مرتفعة 
حيث تقوم بعض هذه المكاتب بالاهتمام بشكل اللوح وعددها والله اعلم بصحتها المهم تخلص وخلاص وتتبعت نت وكلها ببرامج اكسل جاهزة فى التصميم ولا يتم مرجعتها لان احيانا ممكن يكون المسئول عن المكتب معمارى او اى تخصص اخر كل ده توفير للمهندسين العاملين بالخارج لان انتاج هذه المشاريع بمصر وارسالها اقل من تكلفة مهندس مصرى يعمل باى دولة عربية لكن هذا ليس بالشئ الجيد لانها احيانا تفتقد الى الدقة كل المهم لوح كثيةرة شكل حلو للوح لكن الله اعلم بما داخلها 
الناحية الاقتصادية تدخلت كثيرا للاسف فى مستقبل مهنة الهندسة بمصر وخارج مصر للحصول على اقل تكلفة
 
هل تحبين عملك؟
نعم احب مهنة الهندسة وان كنت اعتقدان مكان المراة اصلا هو بيتها الا اذا احتاجت هذا العمل فعلا لتغطية بعض احتياجاتها المادية
ولكنى احيانا احس اننى احتاج الى تغيير مهنة الهندسة لاننى وصلت معها الى درجة التكرار فكل المنشات اصبحت تقريبا متشابهة حتى اذا كان يوجد بعض الاختلاف او الصعوبة ولكن بمجرد معرفة النظام الانشائى فان خطوات التصميم كلها متشابهة
وان كنت ما اطمح به هو تطوير استخدامى لكل ماهو جديد فى مجال البرامج الخاصة بتلك المهنة 

هلاوية :77: و اللا زملكاوية :18:

علشان خاطركم كلكم زمهلكوية


----------



## Abo Fares (8 مايو 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> هلاوية :77: و اللا زملكاوية :18:
> 
> علشان خاطركم كلكم زمهلكوية


 
أين المهندس محيي؟؟؟؟ أعتقد هو يحتفل الآن بخصوص زيادة عدد الجماهير (1) في الملتقى ههههه




​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أين المهندس محيي؟؟؟؟ أعتقد هو يحتفل الآن بخصوص زيادة عدد الجماهير (1) في الملتقى ههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نورت اللقاء والله


----------



## Abo Fares (8 مايو 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> نورت اللقاء والله


 
اللقاء منور بالضيف  ..... بارك الله بك.. 

لك تحيــــــاتي وتحيــــات الجميع هنا في القسم ​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> اللقاء منور بالضيف  ..... بارك الله بك..
> 
> لك تحيــــــاتي وتحيــــات الجميع هنا في القسم ​



جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 مايو 2009)

> هلاوية :77: و اللا زملكاوية :18:
> 
> علشان خاطركم كلكم زمهلكوية
> 
> أين المهندس محيي؟؟؟؟ أعتقد هو يحتفل الآن بخصوص زيادة عدد الجماهير (1) في الملتقى ههههه


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اعتقد المهندسه اميره تقصد زمهلاويه ارضاءاً لجميع الاطراف هههههههه لكن القدر اراد ان تظهر الاجابه وكانها زملكاويه ( تقدر تقول بالفطره ) ههههههه - 

وانا سعيد بالتعرف علي شخصية المهندسه اميره بغض النظر عن ميولها الرياضي سواء زملكاويه او اهلاويه


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (8 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم .. من جديد


م. أميرة 

شو رأيك بالغربة عموماً ؟ 
بدافع العمل 
او الدراسة 


وهل تؤيدين فكرة الاغتراب عن الوطن ؟


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (9 مايو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

كيف ترين مستقبل العمل الهندسي في المكاتب الاستشارية ؟
مستقبل العمل الى حد ما فى المكتب الاستشارية ليس بالشكل الجيد تماما وخاصة ان ما يقوم بالتصميم فى الغالب مهندسين حديث التخرج واحيانا لا يتم مراجعة العمل الهندسى كما انه اصبح ليس هنا اقبال على المهندسين الخبرة بسبب ارتفاع المرتبات واذا كان هنا مكتب يرحب بمهندس ذو خبرة فهو فى الغالب اما يعمل بالمكتب وحده وضغط العمل كله عليه هذا يحدث فى المكاتب الهندسية وليس الاستشارية او انه يقوم احيانا بالتصميم بجانب المراجعه
بعض المكاتب وليس كلها تهتم بالكم عن الكيف حيث يتم العمل بصورة سريعة فى وقت اقل من المطلوب
انا مثلا قد عملت بمكتب هندسى وليس استشارى وكان مطلوب منى انجاز العمل وهو يتكون من وحدات فندقية وشاليهات و3 استراحات مساحة كل وحدة لاتقل عن 1000 متر والاسقف كلها فلات ببحور من 8-10 متر المهم كان مطلوب منى انجازه فى فترة من 3-4 يوم فى حين انه يحتاج فترة لا تقل عن شهر طبعا تركت العمل لانى مهما سرعت لن استطيع انجازه فى العمل المطلوب المهم هذا العمل ذهب لاحد المكاتب الهندسية الاخرى واستغرق 5 شهور وفى النهاية قمت بعمل جزء به وتعديل بعض الرسومات ومطابقة المعمارى على الانشائى لانه كان يفتقد الى بعض الدقة هذا كعمل خاص لى بالمنزل
يعنى لو كان صاحب العمل صبر شوية كنت انجزته فى فترة اقل من ذلك بدقة اعلى وبتكلفة اقل اكيد من المكتب الهندسى وخاصة اننى كنت اعمل بالمكتب وحدى
الذى يضايق فعلا ان بعض المكتب الهندسية الحديثة والتى يديرها بعض المهندسين خبرة من 5- 7 سنوات وتؤدى الاعمال لبعض البلاد العربية كالسعودية والامارات ويعمل بها مهنسى حديثى التخرج بمرتبات مرتفعة 
حيث تقوم بعض هذه المكاتب بالاهتمام بشكل اللوح وعددها والله اعلم بصحتها المهم تخلص وخلاص وتتبعت نت وكلها ببرامج اكسل جاهزة فى التصميم ولا يتم مرجعتها لان احيانا ممكن يكون المسئول عن المكتب معمارى او اى تخصص اخر كل ده توفير للمهندسين العاملين بالخارج لان انتاج هذه المشاريع بمصر وارسالها اقل من تكلفة مهندس مصرى يعمل باى دولة عربية لكن هذا ليس بالشئ الجيد لانها احيانا تفتقد الى الدقة كل المهم لوح كثيةرة شكل حلو للوح لكن الله اعلم بما داخلها 
الناحية الاقتصادية تدخلت كثيرا للاسف فى مستقبل مهنة الهندسة بمصر وخارج مصر للحصول على اقل تكلفة

مداخلة بسيطة
أعتقد أن أمر إقبال مكاتب التصميم على المهندسين حديثي التخرج ليس بالأمر الذي يدهور أو يؤخر من مستوى الهندسة.
وخصوصا إن المجمعات ومكاتب المراجعة بيكون فيها ناس خبرة قد تصل إلى أكثر من 30 عام ويقومون بعمليات المراجعة.
وأعتقد كمان ان مفيش مكتب استشاري ممكن يضحي بسمعته علشان يوفر الفرق بين مهندس خبره ومهندس حديث التخرج
وبعدين في مهندسين كتير حديثي التخرج ومرتبتهم أعلى من ذوي خبره أكثر

إذا هناك سؤال يطرح نفسه
هل هناك أسباب أخرى إن إعتبرنا هذا سبب 
نعم ومن أبرزها
جهل المهندسين القدامى بطرق التصميم الحديثة مثل الUltimate 
وخصوصا أن العالم كله بدأ يتجه إليها 
أما المكاتب التي تؤدي عمل لدول في الخارج
فلن يكون في هذه المكاتب دور لمهندس لا يجيد طرق التصميم هذه
وخصوصا أن غالبية الأكواد العالميه تتبنى هذه الطريقة 
لما لهذه الطريقة من مميزات لا يتسع المقام لذكرها فالدقة فيها علامة مميزة وكفى
وهناك أمور آخرى مثل تحجر هؤلاء المهندسين في استخدام طرق معينه للحل قد يكون هناك شيت اكسل بسيط جدا ويعتمد على نفس هذه الطرق.
وينجز الأمر في أقل من ربع الوقت المستغرق لحلها بطريقة آخرى.............فما الفرق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!
وأخيرا التطور التكنولوجي الذي يعيشه هذا الجيل مع ثبوت مبادىء التعليم القديمه
فهو يأخذ ما أخذه المهندس القديم وإضافة اليه يعرف كيف يوظفه في عالم التكنولوجي

هذا والله أعلم
وجزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​​


----------



## fki bassem (9 مايو 2009)

c'est bonne idée et merci pour les ingénieurs


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 مايو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> أعتقد أن أمر إقبال مكاتب التصميم على المهندسين حديثي التخرج ليس بالأمر الذي يدهور أو يؤخر من مستوى الهندسة.
> وخصوصا إن المجمعات ومكاتب المراجعة بيكون فيها ناس خبرة قد تصل إلى أكثر من 30 عام ويقومون بعمليات المراجعة.
> وأعتقد كمان ان مفيش مكتب استشاري ممكن يضحي بسمعته علشان يوفر الفرق بين مهندس خبره ومهندس حديث التخرج
> وبعدين في مهندسين كتير حديثي التخرج ومرتبتهم أعلى من ذوي خبره أكثر​
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,,,,,,,, اهلا يا حاج ابراهيم 

اسمحلي اختلف معاك في بعض النقاط 
اولا ليس كل المشروعات تراجع في المجمعه العشريه - لان الموضوع مرتبط بتكلفه معينه اذا قل عنها يتم مراجعته في مكتب استشاري خاص من المعتمدين ودول بيعتمدوا في الغالب علي مهندسين حديثي التخرج في الغالب طبعا بيكونوا علي كفاءة ولكن عنصر الخبره مهم جدا - بالاضافه الي كثرة المشروعات لا تعطي الوقت الكافي للمهندس للمراجعه الدقيقه والمشاكل بتظهر في مرحلة التنفيذ 

ومين قال ان الجيل القديم متحجر في استخدام طرق بعينها - يعني هو مش ها يعرف يستخدم شييت اكسيل للتصميم ويفك رموزه ويعرف يتعامل معاه - بالعكس لان كل المشكله بالنسبه للمهندس القديم هي انه كان بيحلل تحليل انشائي بطرق تقريبيه لتعقيد الحسابات لكي يحصل علي العزوم والقوي المؤثرة علي القطاعات - ولكن تصميم القطاعات الخرسانيه في حد ذاته يعتمد علي معادلات ثابته في جميع الكودات وحدود صغري وعظمي تحتاج الي القوى المؤثرة علي القطاع لكي يتم التصميم طبقاً لاشتراطات الكود المتبع 

ولازم نفصل بين البرامج والتقدم التكنولوجي وفهم طرق التصميم سواء حالات الحدود او الطريقه التشغيليه القديمه - يعني لازم المهندس يكون مصمم اولا ويجيد التصميم بالطرق اليدويه حتي يستطيع التعامل مع البرامج للحصول علي نتائج اكثر دقه - يعني البرامج ليست ميزة في حد ذاتها لمن لا يفهم جيدا طرق التصميم وعنده احساس بصحة او خطأ النتائج الحاصل عليها من البرامج- وهذه النقطه تعتمد علي الخبره اكثر 

يعني مثلا لكي يقود الانسان سياره فيجب ان يكون ملما بقواعد القياده اولا ثم بعد ذلك يستطيع قيادة اي سياره قديمه او حديثه - والسائق الاكثر خبره في قيادة السيارات القديمه يستطيع قيادة السيارات الحديثه بسهوله جدا والعكس ليس صحيح ( يعني السائق اللي متعود علي سياره حديثه بها جميع الكماليات لا يستطيع قيادة سياره قديمه بدون تلك الكماليات بحكم عدم التعود عليها 

وموضوع البرامج ده المفروض لا يدخل بصورة جوهريه في المقارنه بين مهندس انشائي وآخر بمعني آخر ان المهندس المعماري عمله الاساسي هو الفكره المعماريه التي تتطلب قلم رصاص وشفافات فقط وبعد كده الفكر والدماغ هو اللي بيشتغل والمنتج النهائي يقوم برسمه الرسامين طبقا لتوجيهات المعماري ( واذا كان المعماري يعرف اوتوكاد فهذا يسهل عمله ولكن ليس هذا صميم عمله )- بدليل ان اي رسام لا يكون مهندس ( انما بيكون ملم ببرنامج الاوتوكاد وسبحان الله بيكون اسرع وادق واكثر درايه باوامر البرنامج عن المهندس ) 

 وكذلك الانشائي عمله الاساسي اختيار النظام الانشائي المناسب والاقل تكلفه وبعد ذلك تبدء الحسابات التي من الممكن ان تتم يدويا او بالبرامج ( وطبعا بالبرامج افضل واسرع واسهل ) ولكن الاهم هو ان يكون النظام الانشائي هو الامثل من حيث التكلفه والامان والتطابق مع المعماري

 - حتي برنامج البريمافيرا المعني بالتخطيط وعمل البرامج التي يتم التنفيذ في الموقع علي اساسها وعمل البرامج الزمنيه وبرامج الاحتياجات ومعدلات التنفيذ والموارد ,,,,,,, الخ - الاساس فيه ان يكون ارتباط الانشطه ببعضها خاضع للمنطق الذي يتم التنفيذ علي اساسه في الموقع واي خطأ في هذا التتابع سيؤدي الي عدم تطابق البرنامج مع الواقع - يعني هتلاقي البرنامج علي الورق يقوللك ان المقاول متاخر في تنفيذ الاعمال وهو علي الواقع متقدم جدا ( يعني بيكون البرنامج في وادي والتنفيذ علي ارض الواقع في واد آ خر )

واخيراً كما يبدو من كلام الاخت اميره كان المطلوب منها ان تصمم مشروع في 4 ايام - ولما رفضت تم تكليف مكتب آخر استغرق 5 شهور لانهاء التصميم ورغم ذلك رجعلها تاني واكتشفت وجود تضارب بين المعماري والانشائي - وهنا دور الخبره في اكتشاف تلك الاختلافات - والتي لو لم يتم اكتشافها في مرحلة التصميم فسيتم اكتشافها في مرحلة التنفيذ وهذا سيؤدي الي حدوث مشاكل تعاقديه بين المقاول والمالك - لان تغييير الرسومات عما هو متعاقد عليه سيتطلب تغيير في التكلفه وزمن تنفيذ المشروع عما هو متعاقد عليه - وممكن ياريس لا يتم اكتشاف تلك الاخطاء اثناء التنفيذ ( بسبب سرعة التنفيذ ) وساعتها الله وحده اعلم بالموقف وما يترتب عليه 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــد_


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (9 مايو 2009)

*أهلا مهندس محي*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,,,,,,,, اهلا يا حاج ابراهيم
> 
> اسمحلي اختلف معاك في بعض النقاط
> اولا ليس كل المشروعات تراجع في المجمعه العشريه - لان الموضوع مرتبط بتكلفه معينه اذا قل عنها يتم مراجعته في مكتب استشاري خاص من المعتمدين ودول بيعتمدوا في الغالب علي مهندسين حديثي التخرج في الغالب طبعا بيكونوا علي كفاءة ولكن عنصر الخبره مهم جدا - بالاضافه الي كثرة المشروعات لا تعطي الوقت الكافي للمهندس للمراجعه الدقيقه والمشاكل بتظهر في مرحلة التنفيذ
> ...



أولا اختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضيه ونحن هنا جميعا نتعلم
أعتقد ان المشروعات التي لا تراجع في المجمعة العشرية بيكون على الأقل في نوتة حسابية يتم تسليمها للحي والحي طبعا في مهندسين كبار
اضافة الا ان هذه المشاريع صغيره وبسيطه وموضوع الأخطاء فيها بيكون قليل بسهوله ممكن نتداركه
دي نقطه
النقظة التانيه أنا ذكرت في كلامي نقطه تقريبا حضرتك ما اخدتش بالك منها وهي اني قلت ان مبادىء التعليم ثابته في الحالتين مهندس قديم ومهندس حديث 

أما عن أمر البرمجة فأختلف مع حضرتك كليا وجزئيا في هذه النقطه حيث أنه يدخل كعامل اساسي في قبول ورفض المهندس للعمل
وأعتقد إن صعب ان شخص عادي او مهندس مش فاهم يقدر يتدخل مثلا في حل منشأ على الساب او الإيتابس ......... الخ
وموضوع التصميم باليد ده المفروض انه شيء منتهى بالنسبة للمهندس المصمم
لأن النوته غالبا بتكون أشبه بحل يدوي تماما
وفي احيان كثيرة مثل الكباري ومنشآت الري وبعض المنشآت الأخرى
بيكون الحل فيها يدوي بشكل كامل نظرا لأحوال وزارة الري وظروف المراجعات

وجزاكم الله خيرا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 مايو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> أولا اختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضيه ونحن هنا جميعا نتعلم​
> 
> 
> أعتقد ان المشروعات التي لا تراجع في المجمعة العشرية بيكون على الأقل في نوتة حسابية يتم تسليمها للحي والحي طبعا في مهندسين كبار
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

طبعا الاختلاف في وجهات النظر لا يفسد للود قضيه - وانت فعلا ذكرت ان اسس ومبادئ التعليم ثابته في الحالتين ولكنك ايضا ذكرت ان المهندس القديم متحجر في طرق تقليديه لا يجيد سواها ,,,,,,, اليس كذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وهذا غير صحيح يعني عندك علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر الاستاذ المهندس القدير م حسان خبرته تزيد عن 35 سنه وما شاء الله خبير بكل البرامج تقريبا وبكل الكودات العالميه 



> وأعتقد إن صعب ان شخص عادي او مهندس مش فاهم يقدر يتدخل مثلا في حل منشأ على الساب او الإيتابس ......... الخ​


 
شخص عادي اتفق معك انه لا يستطيع ان يتعامل مع الساب ,,,,,,,,,, ولكن مهندس مش فاهم دي اختلف معاك فيها لان وارد جدا ان مهندس يشتغل بالساب او باي برنامج ويكون غير متمكن من التعامل مع البرنامج بصورة جيده تؤدي الي حدوث مشاكل بدرجات مختلفه 

وفي النهايه المجمعه العشريه والجهات الحكوميه لا تشترط وجود ملف ساب او ايتابس او اي برنامج لاعتماد ومراجعة التصميم لان البرامج كلها برامج مساعده - اللهم الا في المشروعات المعقده جدا والكبيره والتي يتطلب التحليل الانشائي لها استخدام تلك البرامج في حلها بنص الكودات - لان اشتراط ان يتم استخدام برنامج معين في التحليل الانشائي يعتبر اخلال بمبدء تكافؤ الفرص بين المهندسين ولا بد لكي يتم اعتماده ان يكون هناك قانون او قرار وزاري يشترط ذلك - ولن يحدث هذا لان شركات انتاج البرامج في التحليل الانشائي كثيره جداً وتحديد برنامج معين للعمل به يعتبر تفضيل لشركه عن اخري وهذا لا يجوز تعميمه علي جميع المهندسين او فرضه - وممكن كل واحد يعمل برنامج لنفسه ويشتغل بيه - المهم ان التصميم يتعمل باي طريقه و المراجعه تتم باي طريقه اخري علي التصميم الانشائي بشرط ان يكون التصميم آمن في النهايه 


وتقبل تحياتي 


_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــــد_


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 مايو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اعتقد المهندسه اميره تقصد زمهلاويه ارضاءاً لجميع الاطراف هههههههه لكن القدر اراد ان تظهر الاجابه وكانها زملكاويه ( تقدر تقول بالفطره ) ههههههه -
> 
> وانا سعيد بالتعرف علي شخصية المهندسه اميره بغض النظر عن ميولها الرياضي سواء زملكاويه او اهلاويه


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا الى فعلا سعيدة بالتعرف على حضرتك وبالتعرف عليكم جميعا 
لكن انا حقيقى ما عنديش اى ميول من ناحية الكرة نهائى لكن ما يمنعش ان الواحد ممكن يشجع اكيد اللعبة الحلوة ايا كان الفريق
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم واسعدتمونى جميعا بالحديث معكم بهذا اللقاء جعل الله هذا اللقاء دائما لقاء سعيد دائما يجمعنا للخير
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Abo Fares (9 مايو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> طبعا الاختلاف في وجهات النظر لا يفسد للود قضيه - وانت فعلا ذكرت ان اسس ومبادئ التعليم ثابته في الحالتين ولكنك ايضا ذكرت ان المهندس القديم متحجر في طرق تقليديه لا يجيد سواها ,,,,,,, اليس كذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وهذا غير صحيح يعني عندك علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر الاستاذ المهندس القدير م حسان خبرته تزيد عن 35 سنه وما شاء الله خبير بكل البرامج تقريبا وبكل الكودات العالميه


 
أوووووووه مثال ممتــــــاز، لو كنت محكماً لحكمت لك بالقضية  

تحية للمهندس القدير حسان..... ولكم جميــــعاً :77:​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 مايو 2009)

إنسانة من تراب قال:


> السلام عليكم .. من جديد
> 
> 
> م. أميرة
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة للغربة عموما بدافع العمل او الدراسة فانى اشجعها فعلى الانسان السعى سواء لطلب الرزق او العمل على ان يكون ذلك محدد بالضوابط الشرعية 
يعنى انا مثلا عندما كنت اقوم بتحضير الماجيستير كان كل هدفى انى اتعين فى اى جامعة واسافر بالخارج بكندا او انجلترا او امريكا كان طموح وهدف لا حدود له ده كان قبل التزامى يمكن علشان اكون صريحة كان نفسى انى ارتدى الخمار لكن الهدف ده كان يمنعنى من ذلك يعنى موش معقول اسافر كندا بالخمار ده لو دخلونى البلد اصلا ولما اصبحت اكثر قناعة والتزام اقتنعت مع نفسى ان سفرى ممكن يكون لاى دولة عربية بدل من دولة اجنبية ولكن هذه المرة بدافع العمل كان طموح بصراحة ملهوش نهاية وبصراحة والدى الله يرحمه كان يشجعنى على النجاح والاستمرار وخاصة انه الحمد لله احسن تربيتى ويثق فى والحمد لله 
ولكن عندما وصلت لمرتبة اعلى مع الله عرفت انه لا يحل لامرأة ان تسافر دون محرم واقتنعت بذلك 
انه دون وجد محرم معى لن اسافر لاى غرض سواء العمل او الدراسة 
اما بالنسبة للشباب فانا اشجعهم ليشقوا حياتهم ويطلبوا العلم والرزق فى اى مكان ايا كان ولكن السفر للدول الغربية يكون للضرورة فقط حرصا على عدم التاثر بالعادات والتقاليد الغربية 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 مايو 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا الى فعلا سعيدة بالتعرف على حضرتك وبالتعرف عليكم جميعا
> _لكن انا حقيقى ما عنديش اى ميول من ناحية الكرة نهائى_ لكن ما يمنعش ان الواحد ممكن يشجع اكيد اللعبة الحلوة ايا كان الفريق
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم واسعدتمونى جميعا بالحديث معكم بهذا اللقاء جعل الله هذا اللقاء دائما لقاء سعيد دائما يجمعنا للخير
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اجابتك دي هايعتبرها المهندس ايمن انك اهلاويه علي اساس ان الاصل في المصري انه اهلاوي مالم يذكر خلاف ذلك علي الرسومات هههههههههههههههه :67:


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 مايو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> أولا اختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضيه ونحن هنا جميعا نتعلم​
> أعتقد ان المشروعات التي لا تراجع في المجمعة العشرية بيكون على الأقل في نوتة حسابية يتم تسليمها للحي والحي طبعا في مهندسين كبار
> اضافة الا ان هذه المشاريع صغيره وبسيطه وموضوع الأخطاء فيها بيكون قليل بسهوله ممكن نتداركه
> دي نقطه
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا بالنسبة لكلام حضرتك بالنسبة للمشاريع التى تراجع بالحى فقط فانا عملت بالحى فترة قصيرة وبدقة فى قسم التراخيص ولقيت ان فى الحى النوته الحسابية شئ ملهوش لزمة رسم يعمله الرسام والنوتة الحسابية ملفقة على الرسم هذا ما يتم حتى انى كنت اراجع التقرير الاستشارى لاحد الرسومات ووجدت ان التقرير يذكر ان المبنى حوائط حاملة فى حين ان الرسم يتضح به ان المبنى هيكلى 
لان مهندسين الاحياء عملهم بالقطاع الحكومى الى حد ما فنى وهو مطابقة قوانين المبانى والمسطحات هذا هو كل همهم اما الناحية الانشائية فهم اصبحوا مهندسين مدنى بالاسم لذلك فى بداية تعيينى قام مدير التنظيم بوضعى كعضو فى لجنة التراخيص ومراجعة الملفات لضبط هذا الامر قليلا 
وان كان كلامى فى المشاركة السابقة لم اقصد ذلك
كان مقصودى فعلا ان فى بعض المكاتب فعلا اصبحت لا تطلب مهندسين الخبرة فعلا اقصى خبرة 5 سنوات علشان الراتب فعلا ودى حقيقة واحيانا فعلا تحدث اخطاء لا تتدارك الا فى الموقع بسبب قلة خبرة المهندسين الحديثى التخرج فى وضع نظام انشائى دقيق يتفق مع المعمارى والواجهات
وانا فعلا كنت تقدمت للعمل باحد المكاتب كان صاحبة مهندس حديث التخرج وقسم ميكانيكا على ما اتذكر ويقوم بانجاز المشاريع لصالح السعودية وعرض على احد المشاريع الهوردى لانه يريد افضل منها ووالله العظيم الانشائى كله غلط لكن على العموم انا لم اعمل عنده لاننا لم نتفق فى الماديات 
وذهبت الى مكتب اخر يقوم بتصميمات للسعودية ايضا وحسيت انى فى مدرسة المكتب عبارة عن صالة ومطبخ وحمام والمهندسن قاعدين بجانب بعض على طرابيزات الكمبيوتر الصغيرة والمدير وهو اصغر منى بحوالى 5 سنوات معهم فى نفس الصالة وكل عملهم على الكمبيوتر ما فى حد منهم معه حتى ورقة صغيرة للتاكد حتى من اى نتيجة وعرض لى المهندس مشروع وكان عامل لوح للاعمدة لكل دور على حدة مع ولوحة للبشة وحاطط التسليح كله السفلى والعلوى على اقصى قيمة للعزوم = مفيش تسليح اضافى عند القيم العظمى فقط اما باقى البحور فيتم وضعها على القيمة المطلوبة فقط دون التهدير= حتى ان المدير علشان يتفق معى على الراتب كان ففى البلكونة لان مفيش غرفة اخرى وعندما عرضت عليه احد الاعمال لى لم يعرف حتى شكل القطاع المرسوم والرابط بين مستويين مختلفين بين البلاطات بكمرة موجودة بينهم
وكثير من المهندسين يستخدمون برامج اكسل جاهزة لم يتاكدوا حتى من صحتها 
اما بالنسبة ان الفرق بين مهندس قديم وحديث فى البرامج الانشائية فانا لا اعمل سوى بالساب ومعظم المكاتب لا تعمل الا به مع انى اعرف بعض الامر فى الايتاب لكن فى فترة معينة لم اجد سوى مكتب واحد هو من يعمل بالايتاب وهو المكنب الذى كنت اعمل به وقتها
فليس المقياس هو البرامج بل هو الخبرة والتى تجعلنى ادخل النظام الانشائى صح على البرامج لاستخراج نتائج صحيحة وبالخبرة الهندسية استطيع التنبأ بصحة هذه النتائج ففى الفترة الاخيرة كنت اعمل عند احد الدكاترة وكان يريدنى للمراجعة وكان يندهش من ان احد المهندسين عنده بالرغم من ان المبنى متماثل الا ان قيمة الحمل لعمودين متماثلين مختلفين
اولا الامر ينظر اليه من جهتين اولا القيمة الغير واقعية لحمل العمود والامر الثانى هو اختلاف قيمة الحمل بالنسبة للعمودين بالرغم من التماثل وهذا هو دور الخبرة ليس اكثر وانا عن نفسى لم استخدم اى برامج اكسل جاهز بل دائما اقوم بعمل برامج الاكسل لجميع العناصر التى اقوم بتصميمها للمنشأ 
وللحديث بقية ان شاء الله اليوم لانى مضطرة امشى الآن


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 مايو 2009)

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا بالنسبة لكلام حضرتك بالنسبة للمشاريع التى تراجع بالحى فقط فانا عملت بالحى فترة قصيرة وبدقة فى قسم التراخيص ولقيت ان فى الحى النوته الحسابية شئ ملهوش لزمة رسم يعمله الرسام والنوتة الحسابية ملفقة على الرسم هذا ما يتم حتى انى كنت اراجع التقرير الاستشارى لاحد الرسومات ووجدت ان التقرير يذكر ان المبنى حوائط حاملة فى حين ان الرسم يتضح به ان المبنى هيكلى
> لان مهندسين الاحياء عملهم بالقطاع الحكومى الى حد ما فنى وهو مطابقة قوانين المبانى


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اتفق مع حضرتك يا م اميره في ان مهندس الحي عمله اداري بالدرجه الاولي - يعني مراجعة قوانين المباني من حيث الارتفاع المسموح به والردود وخط التمظيم ,,,,,,,,,, الخ وبذلك فمهمة الحي تنتهي عند مراجعة الرسومات المعماريه فقط لاغير - اما مراجعة الانشائي فهي مسئولية المجمعه العشريه او مكاتب المراجعه المعتمده - وبالتالي فان المهندس المدني في الحي بحكم القانون غير مطلوب منه مراجعة الانشائي 

بدليل ان المجمعه لابد وان يصل اليها المشروع معماري وانشائي معتمد من الحي وفي حاله اختلاف المعماري عن الانشائي فيتم تغيير الانشائي وتعديله دون الرجوع للحي - حتي يتم اعتماده من المجمعه وبذلك يكون مسئولية الحي اعتماد وختم الرسومات المعماريه ومسئوليه المجمعه اعتمادوختم الرسومات الانشائيه طبقا للمعماري المعتمد من الحي 

وتقبلي تحياتي 

م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــــــد


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (9 مايو 2009)

*كلام زي العسل*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> طبعا الاختلاف في وجهات النظر لا يفسد للود قضيه - وانت فعلا ذكرت ان اسس ومبادئ التعليم ثابته في الحالتين ولكنك ايضا ذكرت ان المهندس القديم متحجر في طرق تقليديه لا يجيد سواها ,,,,,,, اليس كذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وهذا غير صحيح يعني عندك علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر الاستاذ المهندس القدير م حسان خبرته تزيد عن 35 سنه وما شاء الله خبير بكل البرامج تقريبا وبكل الكودات العالميه
> 
> ...



كلامك كله تمام ياهندسة
ولكن موضوع التحجر ده
كنت بقصده كسبب فقط لتفضيل حديثى التخرج
ولم اعممه 
فحاشا وكلا
وأساتذتنا كلهم يجيدوا التعامل مع البرامج
ومعلمي الأول الدكتور محمد الزغيبي له كتاب في الكوزموس وهناك كتب اخرى لم تخرج للحياة العملية
وانا سعيد جدا بمناقشة حضرتك فعلا
فجزاك الله عني خيرا​


----------



## Ayman (9 مايو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> كلامك كله تمام ياهندسة
> ولكن موضوع التحجر ده
> كنت بقصده كسبب فقط لتفضيل حديثى التخرج
> ولم اعممه
> ...



يا جدعان غيروا الالوان دي...عيني راحت :86::11:


----------



## Ayman (9 مايو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اجابتك دي هايعتبرها المهندس ايمن انك اهلاويه علي اساس ان الاصل في المصري انه اهلاوي مالم يذكر خلاف ذلك علي الرسومات هههههههههههههههه :67:



اهلا باشمهندس محيي.. 
لو اني مبحبش الزمالك ..هحبه بس عشان خاطرك استاذ محيي
بس برضه اهلاوي  :76:



> الاصل في المصري انه اهلاوي مالم يذكر خلاف ذلك علي الرسومات ههههههههههههههه


فعلا..الناس بتتولد اهلاوية ..لكن كل الباقي اوامر تغيير و تعديلات على الرسومات


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 مايو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> كلامك كله تمام ياهندسة
> 
> ولكن موضوع التحجر ده
> كنت بقصده كسبب فقط لتفضيل حديثى التخرج
> ...


 
وجزاك الله خيراً يا اخ ابراهيم - واحب اضيف ان المهندس عموما لابد وان يتطور مع التقدم العلمي ويتابع كل ماهو جديد في مجاله سواء تصميم او تنفيذ او معماري او انشائي او اي فرع آخر 
انا مؤمن بحكمه تقول ( ما لا ينمو يموت )


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 مايو 2009)

ayman قال:


> اهلا باشمهندس محيي..
> لو اني مبحبش الزمالك ..هحبه بس عشان خاطرك استاذ محيي
> بس برضه اهلاوي  :76:
> 
> ...


 
اهلا اهلا باشمهندس ايمن - مبروك الثلاث نقاط التي حصلتم عليها بشق الانفس من فريق الترسانه ( الهابط الي دوري الدرجه الثانيه )والذي كاد ان يفجر مفاجأه من العيار الثقيل :79:

واوامر التغيير والتعديلات معناها ان الرسومات الاصليه مبنيه علي اساس غير سليم :67:والا لما حدث التغيير :20::75:

وتحياتي واحترامي ليك رغم اصرارك علي انك اهلاوي ههههههههههههه


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (9 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه*



ayman قال:


> يا جدعان غيروا الالوان دي...عيني راحت :86::11:



عيوني ليك ياهندسة
:7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (9 مايو 2009)

ayman قال:


> اهلا باشمهندس محيي..
> لو اني مبحبش الزمالك ..هحبه بس عشان خاطرك استاذ محيي
> بس برضه اهلاوي  :76:
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
دي جامده وتستحق تقيم كمان​:75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## مهندسة رضى (9 مايو 2009)

Ayman قال:


> اقترح ان يكون اللقاء القادم مع (مهندسة رضى)





إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> متخوفهاش
> دي سكاكينها جاهزة من الوقتي بس هي تقع



:8: :61: :11:خوفتونى هههههههههههه

دا انتوا عايزين تدريب متواصل بقى :60::15::78:

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس ايمن , مهندس ابراهيم 

خلوا اللقاء شويه كده ... اكون خبرة بقى... واعرف ارد على اسئلتكم  :77:



اميرةة قال:


> ماشى احنا كلنا موافقين بعد اذن المهندسة رضا نزنقها على كرسى الاعتراف



بقى كده يا اميرة ... حتى انتى كمان 

والله كفاية عليا الزنقه اللى انا فيها ... وانتوا عارفين تالته مدنى بقى ... وخلاص الامتحانات هتبدا 

ربنا يوفقنا جميعا .......يااااااااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## مهندسة رضى (9 مايو 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> نورت اللقاء والله



oooooooooooooh

I see a big change.....lol :77:

وينها .... جزاكم الله خير .... شكرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 مايو 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا بالنسبة لكلام حضرتك بالنسبة للمشاريع التى تراجع بالحى فقط فانا عملت بالحى فترة قصيرة وبدقة فى قسم التراخيص ولقيت ان فى الحى النوته الحسابية شئ ملهوش لزمة رسم يعمله الرسام والنوتة الحسابية ملفقة على الرسم هذا ما يتم حتى انى كنت اراجع التقرير الاستشارى لاحد الرسومات ووجدت ان التقرير يذكر ان المبنى حوائط حاملة فى حين ان الرسم يتضح به ان المبنى هيكلى
> لان مهندسين الاحياء عملهم بالقطاع الحكومى الى حد ما فنى وهو مطابقة قوانين المبانى والمسطحات هذا هو كل همهم اما الناحية الانشائية فهم اصبحوا مهندسين مدنى بالاسم لذلك فى بداية تعيينى قام مدير التنظيم بوضعى كعضو فى لجنة التراخيص ومراجعة الملفات لضبط هذا الامر قليلا
> وان كان كلامى فى المشاركة السابقة لم اقصد ذلك
> ...


 
السام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تكملة للموضوع السابق 
وهذا الكلام موجة الى المهندس ابراهيم بالاخص
وهو انى ذكرت ان العيوب السابقة فى بعض مكاتب التصميم ولم اعمم الموضوع وان كانت نسبة كبيرة حيث يتم العمل بسرعة كبيرة مما قد يؤدى الى وجود بعض الاخطاء بالاضافة الى انه فعلا اصبح غير مرحب بالمهندسن ذى الخبرة من 10 -15 سنة بنسبة عالية بسبب المرتبات الى حد ما اقصى سنين خبرة مطلوبة فى حدود خمس سنوات وحضرتك ممكن تتصفح الجريدة وليكن جريدة الوسيط على النت مثلا وشوف وظائف المهندسين بمحافظة الاسكندرية وشوف سنين الخبرة المطلوبة حتجد ان فى معظم الحالات المطلوبة من سنتين الى 5 سنوات
اما بالنسبة الى العمل فى المكاتب الهندسية والاستشارية فان بعضها على قدر من الدقة فى اخراج الاعمال الهندسية وان لم يكن كلها فعلى سبيل المثال فانا قد عملت بمكتب هندسى يصمم الاعمال الهندسية لدولة الامارات وطاقة المكتب هو مهندس واحد ذو خبرة الا ان هذا العمل كان لا يرسل عن طريق النت الا بعد ان يتم مراجعته من قبل مكتب تصميمات تابع للمكتب يحتوى على عدد كبير من مهندسى التصميم ذى الخبرة وان لم يكن لم استمر به فترة طويلة بسبب بعده الكبير عن محل السكن

اما بالنسبة لعلاقة خبرة المهندس الانشائى واستخدامه لبرامج الهندسية المختلفة
فانه اريد ان اوضح ان هناك فرق بين مهندس شاطر ومهندس ذو خبرة
مهندس شاطر=مهندس ذكى
مهندس ذكى+متابعة كل ماهو جديد من برامج+خبرة من سنتين الى 3 سنوات مثلا تؤدى الى = علاقة
اكبر من او يساوى = مهندس ذى خبرة حوالى 8 سنوات لا يتابع الجديد فى الهندسة من برامج مختلفة مثلا 
اذا تواجدت الخبرة مع مهندس ماهر فعلا فانها تؤدى الى مهندس اعلى خبرة من مهندس سنوات تخرجه اعلى لكن لا يتابع الجديد فى عالم الهندسة
والمقصود بالخبرة هى الكفاءة الناتجة عن الاحتكاك بالعمل المتواصل ومواجهة كافة المشاكل الانشائية سواء من ناحية التصميم او كيفية التعامل مع كافة المشاكل المختلفة التى تواجه التنفيذ وايجاد حلول تصميمية لها وهذا لا يتأتى الا بكثرة الاحتكاك بالعمل
وانا لا اوجه اى انتقاد للمهندسين حديثى التخرج الا انه فى البداية يحتاج بعض المتابعة للتنقل بمهارته الى مرحلة الاجادة ليكون مهندس ذى خبرة 
فاذا توفرت المهارة مع الخبرة تعطى مهندس افضل من مهندس ذى خبرة اعلى لا يتابع ما هو جديد فى البرامج مثلا والذى يؤدى استخدام تلك البرامج الى سرعة عالية
وجزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أوووووووه مثال ممتــــــاز، لو كنت محكماً لحكمت لك بالقضية  ​
> 
> تحية للمهندس القدير حسان..... ولكم جميــــعاً :77:​


 
جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 مايو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اجابتك دي هايعتبرها المهندس ايمن انك اهلاويه علي اساس ان الاصل في المصري انه اهلاوي مالم يذكر خلاف ذلك علي الرسومات هههههههههههههههه :67:


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم 
والواحد بردوا يشجع اللعبه الحلوة :12: ونخليها خلاص:87:؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:87: علشان خاطركم كلكم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 مايو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> دي جامده وتستحق تقيم كمان​:75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


 
الواحد عامل زى الاطرش فى الزفة ملهوش فى الكورة خالص
:87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87:

بارك الله فيكم جميعا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 مايو 2009)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> :8: :61: :11:خوفتونى هههههههههههه
> 
> دا انتوا عايزين تدريب متواصل بقى :60::15::78:
> 
> ...


 
خلاص ولا يهمك نصبر عليك لما تخلصى حرام كفاية الامتحانات وبعدين نزنقك
ربنا يوفقك وتخلصى على خير ان شاء الله 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 مايو 2009)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> oooooooooooooh
> 
> i see a big change.....lol :77:
> 
> وينها .... جزاكم الله خير .... شكرا على مروركم الطيب :d


 
ماشى يا جميل 

جزاكم الله خيرا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## حسان2 (9 مايو 2009)

الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
في البداية لابد لي أن أحيي الأخت أميرة والتي تستحق بجدارة لقب أميرة مهندسات الملتقى اللذي يضم الكثير من الأميرات, فنشاطها الكبير وكرم أخلاقها اللذي تنم عنه كل سطور مشاركاتها, وخبرتها البادية في مواضيعها الكثيرة, واتزانها الواضح في اجاباتها في هذه المقابلة الجميلة, كلها تدعونا لتتويجها أميرة لمهندسات الملتقى وقسم الهندسة المدنية. فلها كل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام
أما بشأن الحوار حول مكاتب الدراسات والمكاتب الاستشارية ونوعية المهندسين العاملين فيها فوجدت من المناسب أن أدلي بدلوي في هذا الموضوع اذ انني أراه بطريقة مختلفة بعض الشيئ عما جاء في مداخلات بعض الأخوة ولا أجد فيه مجالا للتمييز بين أجيال المهندسين والقاء تبعة وضعها غير المرضي في كثير من بلداننا العربية على قلة خبرة جيل او تحجر جيل آخر من المهندسين.
فمهنة الهندسة ككل المهن الأخرى وكل نشاطات الحياة تحتاج لتنوع العاملين فيها سواء بأجيالهم أو مهاراتهم أو خبراتهم أو..... فطبيعة الحياة وتطورها مبنية منذ الأزل على التكامل والتواصل والاستمرارية كالبناء لايمكن وضع حجر الا على حجر آخر أو عنصر آخر من البناء ولا يمكن لأي عنصر أن يقوم بدوره وحيدا.
ونحن بشكل عام للأسف تعودنا أن لا نبحث في الجذور الحقيقة لأية مشكلة نعاني منها وانما نتسابق لتحميل الآخرين مسؤوليتها سواء كانو أجيال أخرى أو مهن أخرى أو أي شيئ آخر يبقينا بعيدين عن المشكلة ويعطينا صك البراءة منها
فأنا أرى أن مشكلة مكاتب الدراسات والمكاتب الاستشارية الحقيقية في الكثير من بلداننا مع مراعاة الاختلافات البسيطة بينها, هي جزء من ونتاج لمشكلة الفساد اللذي يعم معظم أنظمتنا ومجتمعاتنا العربية, وأدى الى تشويه كل النشاطات والعلاقات وممارسة المهن والسلطات والمرجعيات ووووو..... 
ودون الدخول في التفاصيل لأنها جميعا تعبير عن العناوين العريضة التي ذكرتها. ولعل مشاركات الأخت الكريمة والمجتهدة أميرة والأخوة الكرام جميعا وعلى رأسهم الأخ محيي كانت أصدق تقييم لتفاصيل الواقع وفيها نظرة عملية لطموحنا جميعا في تحسين الواقع القائم في بعض بلداننا على الرغم أن بعضها الآخر أحسن حالا من هذه الناحية
وتقبلو تحياتي وتقديري واحترامي للجميع

​


----------



## إسلام علي (9 مايو 2009)

[size=+3]شكراً جزيلاً م أميرة على اللقاء الجاد والقيم
وسؤالي ـ طبعاً محدش ترك مجال للأسئلة ـ لماذا أميرة بـ 2 ةة وليس ة واحدة ؟ هههههههههه :78: [/size]


----------



## إسلام علي (9 مايو 2009)

*[size=+3]عذراً مشاركتي جاءت بعد مشاركة م حسان
وطبعاً أنا بمزح بالسؤال 
[/size]*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 مايو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
> 
> في البداية لابد لي أن أحيي الأخت أميرة والتي تستحق بجدارة لقب أميرة مهندسات الملتقى اللذي يضم الكثير من الأميرات, فنشاطها الكبير وكرم أخلاقها اللذي تنم عنه كل سطور مشاركاتها, وخبرتها البادية في مواضيعها الكثيرة, واتزانها الواضح في اجاباتها في هذه المقابلة الجميلة, كلها تدعونا لتتويجها أميرة لمهندسات الملتقى وقسم الهندسة المدنية. فلها كل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام
> أما بشأن الحوار حول مكاتب الدراسات والمكاتب الاستشارية ونوعية المهندسين العاملين فيها فوجدت من المناسب أن أدلي بدلوي في هذا الموضوع اذ انني أراه بطريقة مختلفة بعض الشيئ عما جاء في مداخلات بعض الأخوة ولا أجد فيه مجالا للتمييز بين أجيال المهندسين والقاء تبعة وضعها غير المرضي في كثير من بلداننا العربية على قلة خبرة جيل او تحجر جيل آخر من المهندسين.
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك 
واتمنى ان شاء الله ان تتحسن حياتنا فى كافة مجالات الحياة وليس بالمجال الهندسى فقط
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 مايو 2009)

bishr قال:


> [size=+3]شكراً جزيلاً م أميرة على اللقاء الجاد والقيم[/size]
> [size=+3]وسؤالي ـ طبعاً محدش ترك مجال للأسئلة ـ لماذا أميرة بـ 2 ةة وليس ة واحدة ؟ هههههههههه :78: [/size]


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
واهلا ومرحبا بك فى هذا اللقاء :75::77:
اما اميرةة فهو لانى لما حبيت اسجل بالملتقى تقريبا يمكن اكون سجلت بشكل خاطئ لانه دى كانت اول مرة ادخل النت واسجل باى منتدى او ان اسم اميرة مسجل من قبل وذلك لانه ذكر وقتها ان اسم اميرة متواجد ولم استطع التسجيل وضفت تاء مربوطة زيادة لامكانية التسجيل
واهلا بك وجزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 مايو 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
> واهلا ومرحبا بك فى هذا اللقاء :75::77:
> اما اميرةة فهو لانى لما حبيت اسجل بالملتقى تقريبا يمكن اكون سجلت بشكل خاطئ لانه دى كانت اول مرة ادخل النت واسجل باى منتدى او ان اسم اميرة مسجل من قبل وذلك لانه ذكر وقتها ان اسم اميرة متواجد ولم استطع التسجيل وضفت تاء مربوطة زيادة لامكانية التسجيل
> واهلا بك وجزاكم الله خيرا
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

زي المهندس حسان برضه لما جه يسجل كان الاسم موجود قبل كده وعلشان كده عمله حسان2 - علشان كده انا عامل تصميم لاسمي مشتمل علي ارقام وحروف حتي لا يتكرر :20:ههههههههههه


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 مايو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
> 
> في البداية لابد لي أن أحيي الأخت أميرة والتي تستحق بجدارة لقب أميرة مهندسات الملتقى اللذي يضم الكثير من الأميرات, فنشاطها الكبير وكرم أخلاقها اللذي تنم عنه كل سطور مشاركاتها, وخبرتها البادية في مواضيعها الكثيرة, واتزانها الواضح في اجاباتها في هذه المقابلة الجميلة, كلها تدعونا لتتويجها أميرة لمهندسات الملتقى وقسم الهندسة المدنية. فلها كل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام
> أما بشأن الحوار حول مكاتب الدراسات والمكاتب الاستشارية ونوعية المهندسين العاملين فيها فوجدت من المناسب أن أدلي بدلوي في هذا الموضوع اذ انني أراه بطريقة مختلفة بعض الشيئ عما جاء في مداخلات بعض الأخوة ولا أجد فيه مجالا للتمييز بين أجيال المهندسين والقاء تبعة وضعها غير المرضي في كثير من بلداننا العربية على قلة خبرة جيل او تحجر جيل آخر من المهندسين.
> ...


 
نورتنا يا باشمهندس حسان بالمشاركه القيمه دي - وجزاك الله عنا خيراً


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 مايو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> زي المهندس حسان برضه لما جه يسجل كان الاسم موجود قبل كده وعلشان كده عمله حسان2 - علشان كده انا عامل تصميم لاسمي مشتمل علي ارقام وحروف حتي لا يتكرر :20:ههههههههههه


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
100% والله
جزكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
:20::75::77:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 مايو 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 100% والله
> جزكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
> :20::75::77:


 
اعرف واحد كان عاوز يسجل باسم ( طرزان ) ولكن ربنا كرمه واتضح ان الاسم مسجل قبل ذلك - وربنا كرمه اكتر ولم يلهمه ان يضيف ن تانيه بجوار الاسم او يكتب رقم 2 جنب طرزان - وربنا سبحانه وتعالي كرمه مره تالته والهمه اسم جميل ومناسب جدا له ولمجهوداته في المنتدي ودلوقتي ما شاء الله عليه من اكثر الاعضاء نشاطاً - اعتقد انكم عرفتوه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:77:


----------



## Abo Fares (10 مايو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اعرف واحد كان عاوز يسجل باسم ( طرزان ) ولكن ربنا كرمه واتضح ان الاسم مسجل قبل ذلك - وربنا كرمه اكتر ولم يلهمه ان يضيف ن تانيه بجوار الاسم او يكتب رقم 2 جنب طرزان - وربنا سبحانه وتعالي كرمه مره تالته والهمه اسم جميل ومناسب جدا له ولمجهوداته في المنتدي ودلوقتي ما شاء الله عليه من اكثر الاعضاء نشاطاً - اعتقد انكم عرفتوه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:77:


 
:73: أنا عرفته :83:

:68::68::68:​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> :73: أنا عرفته :83:​
> 
> :68::68::68:​


 
طب بتضرب عليه نار ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا ضرب النار دي علي انا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ انت ماتعرفشي ان الانتحار حرام ههههههههههههههههه:67::67::67:


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (10 مايو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اعرف واحد كان عاوز يسجل باسم ( طرزان ) ولكن ربنا كرمه واتضح ان الاسم مسجل قبل ذلك - وربنا كرمه اكتر ولم يلهمه ان يضيف ن تانيه بجوار الاسم او يكتب رقم 2 جنب طرزان - وربنا سبحانه وتعالي كرمه مره تالته والهمه اسم جميل ومناسب جدا له ولمجهوداته في المنتدي ودلوقتي ما شاء الله عليه من اكثر الاعضاء نشاطاً - اعتقد انكم عرفتوه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:77:


 
اخي العزيز م.محي / ليتك تعلم اني لرؤية اسمك في مشاركة عند موضوع ما ابتسم تلقائيا لعلمي مسبقا بان هنالك كوميديا بانتظاري ...
بس ان شكلي زمان عن مناوشاتكم .. طرزان !!!!!!!!ههه انا شاكك بس مش متاكد لمزيد من التوضيح والتخصيص هل هو مشرف ولا عضو ؟
ملاحظة م.محي ( لازم احييك :75: بما انك زملكاوي) بالطبع مع احترامي للمهندس العزيز:79: ايمن


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 مايو 2009)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> اخي العزيز م.محي / ليتك تعلم اني لرؤية اسمك في مشاركة عند موضوع ما ابتسم تلقائيا لعلمي مسبقا بان هنالك كوميديا بانتظاري ...
> بس ان شكلي زمان عن مناوشاتكم .. طرزان !!!!!!!!ههه انا شاكك بس مش متاكد لمزيد من التوضيح والتخصيص هل هو مشرف ولا عضو ؟
> ملاحظة م.محي ( لازم احييك :75: بما انك زملكاوي) بالطبع مع احترامي للمهندس العزيز:79: ايمن


 
اهلا اهلا باخينا الفاضل م محمد زايد - ليك وحشه كبيره والله - واحنا مفتقدينك ونسال الله ان ييسر لك الامر ويعينك - واشكرك علي كلامك الطيب 

واعتقد ان شكك في محله ولتصعيب العمليه اكتر هو ليس عضو :67:وما اقدرش اوضح اكتر من كده والا ها تبقي العمليه سهله خالص - واحنا عاوزينها تبقي سهله فقط وليس خالص 

ولازم احييك بما انك زملكاوي - اوحت لي انك زملكاوي علشان كلمة لازم بس ههههههههه - واحترامنا كلنا للمهندس ايمن ده شئ مفروغ منه ولكن نسال الله ان يهديه الي طريق الصواب ويبعد عن سكة الاهلي 

وتقبل تحياتي ودعائي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح ان شاء الله


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 مايو 2009)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> اخي العزيز م.محي / ليتك تعلم اني لرؤية اسمك في مشاركة عند موضوع ما ابتسم تلقائيا لعلمي مسبقا بان هنالك كوميديا بانتظاري ...
> بس ان شكلي زمان عن مناوشاتكم .. طرزان !!!!!!!!ههه انا شاكك بس مش متاكد لمزيد من التوضيح والتخصيص هل هو مشرف ولا عضو ؟
> ملاحظة م.محي ( لازم احييك :75: بما انك زملكاوي) بالطبع مع احترامي للمهندس العزيز:79: ايمن


 
الواحد عامل زى الاطرش فى الزفة وموش عارف مين الشخص الى بتتكلوا عليه لكن انا شاكه فى شخص معين :87::87::87:

مفيش لجنة رافة او أى مساعدة أو حد يغشش :85::85::85:
جزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 مايو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اهلا اهلا باخينا الفاضل م محمد زايد - ليك وحشه كبيره والله - واحنا مفتقدينك ونسال الله ان ييسر لك الامر ويعينك - واشكرك علي كلامك الطيب
> 
> واعتقد ان شكك في محله ولتصعيب العمليه اكتر هو ليس عضو :67:وما اقدرش اوضح اكتر من كده والا ها تبقي العمليه سهله خالص - واحنا عاوزينها تبقي سهله فقط وليس خالص
> 
> ...


 
السلام علكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بما انه موش عضو ولكنه مشرف يبقى انا كده عرفته 
:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:

جزاكم الله خيرا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 مايو 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> الواحد عامل زى الاطرش فى الزفة وموش عارف مين الشخص الى بتتكلوا عليه لكن انا شاكه فى شخص معين :87::87::87:
> 
> مفيش لجنة رافة او أى مساعدة أو حد يغشش :85::85::85:
> جزاكم الله خيرا
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 
ماشي يا باشمهندسه اميره نوضح شويه هو أب مع انه لم يتزوج بعد !!!!!!!!!!!! وخبير في شئون الحذف والتعديل ونقل وتثبيت المشاركات:60: ,,,,,,,, وقاسم مشترك اكبر في كل مشاركات المنتدي 

اعتقد كده الاجابه واضحه ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, وما اقدرش اوضح اكتر من كده :31:


----------



## Abo Fares (10 مايو 2009)

:78::78::78:

:68:​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 مايو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> ماشي يا باشمهندسه اميره نوضح شويه هو أب مع انه لم يتزوج بعد !!!!!!!!!!!! وخبير في شئون الحذف والتعديل ونقل وتثبيت المشاركات:60: ,,,,,,,, وقاسم مشترك اكبر في كل مشاركات المنتدي
> 
> اعتقد كده الاجابه واضحه ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, وما اقدرش اوضح اكتر من كده :31:


 
جزاكم الله اكبر وبارك الله فيك
انا كدة تقريبا خلاص عرفته مع انى كنت شاكة من الاول لكن ننتظر الحل النهائى لباقى الاعضاء 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> :78::78::78:​
> 
> :68:​


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هى فيها كارت اصفر طيب شوية رأفة معانا
ربنا يسامحك :67::67::67::67:
جزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 مايو 2009)

م ابو الحلول هو الاخ اللي احنا بنتكلم عليه ده قريبك ولا حاجه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ - تضرب علي نار في الاول وبعدين ترفعلي الكارت للاصفر - انا كده ها اتوقف المشاركه الجايه - اصل انا عندي كارت اصفر قبل كده - وانا بعد كده ها اطلب مشرفين اجانب يحكموا في مشاركاتي ههههههههههههههه



> السلام علكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بما انه موش عضو ولكنه مشرف يبقى انا كده عرفته
> :77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:


 
يا اخت اميره انا ما قولتش انه مشرف - انا قلت انه ليس عضو - يعني ممكن يكون عضو فعال او عضو متميز او عضو متميز جدا او عضو فائق التميز او جديد - مش عارف ايه اللي خلاكي تفتكري انه مشرف هههههههههههههه


----------



## Abo Fares (10 مايو 2009)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> اخي العزيز م.محي / ليتك تعلم اني لرؤية اسمك في مشاركة عند موضوع ما ابتسم تلقائيا لعلمي مسبقا بان هنالك كوميديا بانتظاري ...
> بس ان شكلي زمان عن مناوشاتكم .. طرزان !!!!!!!!ههه انا شاكك بس مش متاكد لمزيد من التوضيح والتخصيص هل هو مشرف ولا عضو ؟
> ملاحظة م.محي ( لازم احييك :75: بما انك زملكاوي) بالطبع مع احترامي للمهندس العزيز:79: ايمن


 


اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هى فيها كارت اصفر طيب شوية رأفة معانا
> ربنا يسامحك :67::67::67::67:
> جزاكم الله خيرا
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 


mohy_y2003 قال:


> م ابو الحلول هو الاخ اللي احنا بنتكلم عليه ده قريبك ولا حاجه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ - تضرب علي نار في الاول وبعدين ترفعلي الكارت للاصفر - انا كده ها اتوقف المشاركه الجايه - اصل انا عندي كارت اصفر قبل كده - وانا بعد كده ها اطلب مشرفين اجانب يحكموا في مشاركاتي ههههههههههههههه
> 
> يا اخت اميره انا ما قولتش انه مشرف - انا قلت انه ليس عضو - يعني ممكن يكون عضو فعال او عضو متميز او عضو متميز جدا او عضو فائق التميز او جديد - مش عارف ايه اللي خلاكي تفتكري انه مشرف هههههههههههههه


 
هههههه ولا يهمكم .... أنا ما بسترجي أعطي كروت إلا بالحالات الطارئة............. ومنها حالة النطق بكلمة طرزان :68:

مشكورين جميعاً، وبارك الله بكم  

نعود إلى لقاء الأخت الكريمة أميرة، فأخشى أن أحصل على كرت أحمر معنوي :68:

لكم جميعاً تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## Ayman (10 مايو 2009)

نعود للاخت الكريمة ....
اكثر شخصية اثرت في حياتك ؟
اخر سؤال (لي على الاقل  )
كيف ترين المنتدى بالوضع الحالي ؟ و هل عندك اقتراحات للتطوير؟


----------



## Ayman (10 مايو 2009)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> اخي العزيز م.محي / ليتك تعلم اني لرؤية اسمك في مشاركة عند موضوع ما ابتسم تلقائيا لعلمي مسبقا بان هنالك كوميديا بانتظاري ...
> بس ان شكلي زمان عن مناوشاتكم .. طرزان !!!!!!!!ههه انا شاكك بس مش متاكد لمزيد من التوضيح والتخصيص هل هو مشرف ولا عضو ؟
> ملاحظة م.محي ( لازم احييك :75: بما انك زملكاوي) بالطبع مع احترامي للمهندس العزيز:79: ايمن





mohy_y2003 قال:


> اهلا اهلا باخينا الفاضل م محمد زايد - ليك وحشه كبيره والله - واحنا مفتقدينك ونسال الله ان ييسر لك الامر ويعينك - واشكرك علي كلامك الطيب
> 
> 
> ولازم احييك بما انك زملكاوي - اوحت لي انك زملكاوي علشان كلمة لازم بس ههههههههه - واحترامنا كلنا للمهندس ايمن ده شئ مفروغ منه ولكن نسال الله ان يهديه الي طريق الصواب ويبعد عن سكة الاهلي
> ...



يا هلا باخواني الكرام ..ليك وحشة فعلا اخي محمد زايد ..


> واحترامنا كلنا للمهندس ايمن ده شئ مفروغ من


فكرتوني بصديق لي كان غير راض في عمله و في خلاف دائم مع مديره ..اخر ما غلب قدم استقالته ..لكن بطريقة مميزة !!
على ما اذكر انها كانت تتهم المدير و تقذفه باتهامات كثيرة و بعد الرسالة الطويلة ....كتب
مع اطيب امنياتي بالتوفيق
و تفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام و التقدير !!


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 مايو 2009)

ayman قال:


> يا هلا باخواني الكرام ..ليك وحشة فعلا اخي محمد زايد ..
> 
> فكرتوني بصديق لي كان غير راض في عمله و في خلاف دائم مع مديره ..اخر ما غلب قدم استقالته ..لكن بطريقة مميزة !!
> على ما اذكر انها كانت تتهم المدير و تقذفه باتهامات كثيرة و بعد الرسالة الطويلة ....كتب
> ...


 
اهلا م ايمن / افهم من كلام سيادتك ان المدير كان اهلاوي وصديقك كان زملكاوي :75: :20::73:


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> هههههه ولا يهمكم .... أنا ما بسترجي أعطي كروت إلا بالحالات الطارئة............. ومنها حالة النطق بكلمة طرزان :68:​
> مشكورين جميعاً، وبارك الله بكم  ​
> نعود إلى لقاء الأخت الكريمة أميرة، فأخشى أن أحصل على كرت أحمر معنوي :68:​
> 
> لكم جميعاً تحيــــــاتي..​


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
وان شاء الله استكمل باقى اجابات الاسئلة لباقى الاعضاء بعد العودة ان شاء الله لانى مضطرة امشى الأن
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وبارك الله فيكم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 مايو 2009)

ayman قال:


> نعود للاخت الكريمة ....
> اكثر شخصية اثرت في حياتك ؟
> اخر سؤال (لي على الاقل  )
> كيف ترين المنتدى بالوضع الحالي ؟ و هل عندك اقتراحات للتطوير؟


 
اكثر شخصية اثرت في حياتك ؟

اكثر شخضية اثرت فى حياتى هو والدى الله يرحمة لانه بالنسبة لى كان اب واخ وصديق وقد كنت اثق واقتنع بكل آراءة وأفكارة واحب التحاور معه دائما وأخذ رايه فى جميع امور حياتى
وانا الى حد ما أشبهه الى حد كبير فى الطباع

كيف ترين المنتدى بالوضع الحالي ؟

الوضع الحالى بالمنتدى 
هو ان اهم ما يميزه هو روح الحب والتعاون الموجودة بين المشرفين والاعضاء وبين الاعضاء بعضهم البعض بالاضافة الى روح الاحترام الموجودة بين الجميع
كما تتواجد الروح الطيبة والتشجيعية للمشرفين والتى تدفعك الى حب المنتدى والرغبة فى المشاركة به وتقديم كل ما هو جديد لمساعدة الآخرين
بالاضافة الى المتابعة المستمرة للمشرفين والتى لا تتواجد بالكثير من المنتديات
وان كان يفتقد الى بعض النظام والترتيب والتى تجعلك تعانى قليلا فى البحث على اى موضوع حيث ان نتيجة البحث لا تظهر جميع النتائج المحتملة احيانا بسبب كثرة المشاركات والذى قد يضطرنى أحيانا الى البحث عن طريق جوجل لاجد ما ابحث عنه ثم ادخل المنتدى اذا وجدت طلبى به

و هل عندك اقتراحات للتطوير؟

اما بالنسبة لاقتراحاتى للتطوير هو ان يتم فصل البرامج - عن الكتب والشروحات المختلفة - وعن اسئلة واقتراحات الاعضاء كل فى جزء منفصل لوحده على ان يكونوا تحت قسم واحد هو قسم الهتدسة المدينة فهذا سوف يسهل كثيرا فى البحث والحصول على اى معلومة

وجزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Ayman (12 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك فيك و نفع بك.....
امنياتنا بالتوفيق ,,,


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 مايو 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> اكثر شخصية اثرت في حياتك ؟
> 
> اكثر شخضية اثرت فى حياتى هو والدى الله يرحمة لانه بالنسبة لى كان اب واخ وصديق وقد كنت اثق واقتنع بكل آراءة وأفكارة واحب التحاور معه دائما وأخذ رايه فى جميع امور حياتى
> وانا الى حد ما أشبهه الى حد كبير فى الطباع
> ...


 
الى المهندس ابو الحلول 
جزاكم الله خيرا لانى وجدت لك موضوع يختص بكيفية البحث بالملتقى وهو سيفيدنى كثيرا ان شاء الله لانى كنت اعانى من صعوبة البحث بالملتقى حقيقة ولكن الموضوع الحمدلله مفيد وسيفيدنى كثيرا ان شاء الله
جزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 مايو 2009)

ayman قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا و بارك فيك و نفع بك.....
> امنياتنا بالتوفيق ,,,


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
وانا سعدت فعلا بمشاركتى فى هذا اللقاء الذى اتاح لى الفرصة للتعرف على الكثير من الاعضاء المحترمين الممتازين صراحة ومنهم حضرتك والمهندس محى والآخرين كلهم ممتازين صراحة 
بارك الله فيكم جميعا
وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذا اللقاء الممتع :20::20::20:
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (12 مايو 2009)

*لقاء رائع وهادف ومفيد*

 حقا اللقاء رائع والحوار ممتع ومفيد ,هكذا دوما منتدانا , شكرا الاخت الفاضلة المهندسة اميرةة على اجوبتك الوافية والمفيدة نتمنى ان تتحفينا دائما بمشاركاتك المميزة والمفيدة فى هذا المنتدى وفقك الله دوما.
والشكر للاساتذة حسان وابو الحلول وكل الزملاء الذين شاركوا بأسئلتهم الهادفة.


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 مايو 2009)

ياسر عبدالله محمد قال:


> حقا اللقاء رائع والحوار ممتع ومفيد ,هكذا دوما منتدانا , شكرا الاخت الفاضلة المهندسة اميرةة على اجوبتك الوافية والمفيدة نتمنى ان تتحفينا دائما بمشاركاتك المميزة والمفيدة فى هذا المنتدى وفقك الله دوما.
> والشكر للاساتذة حسان وابو الحلول وكل الزملاء الذين شاركوا بأسئلتهم الهادفة.


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Abo Fares (12 مايو 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> الى المهندس ابو الحلول
> جزاكم الله خيرا لانى وجدت لك موضوع يختص بكيفية البحث بالملتقى وهو سيفيدنى كثيرا ان شاء الله لانى كنت اعانى من صعوبة البحث بالملتقى حقيقة ولكن الموضوع الحمدلله مفيد وسيفيدنى كثيرا ان شاء الله
> جزاكم الله خيرا
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 
أهلاً بالأخت الفاضلة ضيف الموضوع المهندسة أميرةة.... شكراً جزيلاً لك، وبارك الله فيك، وجزانا وإياكم كل خير..​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً بالأخت الفاضلة ضيف الموضوع المهندسة أميرةة.... شكراً جزيلاً لك، وبارك الله فيك، وجزانا وإياكم كل خير..​


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## anass81 (13 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

لي سؤالين, 

الأول , لمست من خلال ردودك , اضطرارك للاحتكاك بالرجال من زملاء العمل, او في الجامعة, وسؤالي هو, بسبب حساسية العلاقة بين الرجل والمرأة , كيف استطعتِ أن تضعي حدوداً للاخرين في تعاملهم معك , مع العلم أن هذا الأمر صعب , ويتطلب الكثير من التقوى والخوف من الله اضافة للجرأة والحكمة ؟

الثاني, لو حدث واضطررت أن تتعاملي مع أشخاص لا تعجبك أخلاقهم أو شخصياتهم أو طريقة تعاملهم, كيف تتعاملين معهم , او كما يقولون بالانكليزي , How do you deal with difficult people ؟

وبارك الله فيكِ أختي أميرة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 مايو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لي سؤالين,
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأول , لمست من خلال ردودك , اضطرارك للاحتكاك بالرجال من زملاء العمل, او في الجامعة, وسؤالي هو, بسبب حساسية العلاقة بين الرجل والمرأة , كيف استطعتِ أن تضعي حدوداً للاخرين في تعاملهم معك , مع العلم أن هذا الأمر صعب , ويتطلب الكثير من الجرأة والحكمة ؟

بالنسبة للسؤال الأول فانا من رايى ان الشخص هو الى بيجبر الآخرين على كيفية معاملته بمعنى اذا كنت بتتعامل بحدود مع الآخرين وخاصة من الرجال وفى حدود العمل بقدر الامكان فانت الذى تجبر الآخرين على معاملتك بنفس المعاملة 
يعنى الاحترام اكيد سيقابلة احترام فى المعاملة 
اما اذا كان فى بعض التجاوزات فى المعاملة فأكيد ده سيقابلة ايضا بعض التجاوزات من الطرف الآخر 
لكن انا الحمد لله من الشخصيات الجادة فى معاملاتها والتى تستطيع التحكم فى معاملاتها مع الآخرين والتعامل باحترام مع الطرف الآخر والذى تجبره فيها على التعامل معك بنفس الطريقة ايضا 
فانا مثلا قد عملت فترة فى مكتب استاذ دكتور عندنا وكان به الكثير من الشباب وان كانوا اصغر منى قليلا فى السن لكن كان بينى وبينهم كل احترام باعتبار انى اتعامل معهم بحدود بالاضافة انى كنت اكبر منهم سنا ايضا - بصراحة كانوا بيراعونى ويخافوا على مثل اختهم حتى انى ايضا لا استمع الى الغناء وكانوا لا يستمعوا الى الغناء فى فترة تواجدى احتراما لى وحتى لا يضايقونى - كما انه كان منهم المدخن لكن كانوا لا يستطيعون التدخين بوجودى كانوا بيخرجوا خارج الصالة الخاصة بالتصميم فى مكان آخر 
هم كانوا بيسمعوا كلامى موش لحاجة غير اننا كنا اسرة واحدة يخافوا على ويحترمونى حتى انى كنت لما اتاخر فى المكتب وعن الذهاب الى المنزل لانى كنت اعمل فى الفترة المسائية كانوا بصراحة ينبهونى الى ذلك 
- اذا تعاملت مع زملائك باحترام وبروح طيبة فالطبيعى ان تجد مقابل ذلك الاحترام ونفس الروح الطيبة فى المعاملة يعنى المعادلة لازم تتوفر فيها هذه الحدود ( احترام + أخوة فى الله )

الثاني, لو حدث واضطررت أن تتعاملي مع أشخاص لا تعجبك أخلاقهم أو شخصياتهم أو طريقة تعاملهم, كيف تتعاملين معهم , او كما يقولون بالانكليزي , How do you deal with difficult people ?

يعنى اذا اضطررت الى التعامل مع شخصيات لا تعجبنى شخصياتهم او اخلاقهم فاننى اتعامل معهم بحدود المطلوب فقط ولا اتعدى هذه الحدود 
بالرغم من انى من الشخصية التى تحاول بقدر الامكان الا تتعامل مع هذه النوعية من الاشخاص ولا تحاول الاحتكاك بها لانى تقريبا من الشخصيات المسالمة التى لا تحب المشاكل وتحب الابتعاد بقدر الامكان عن الامور التى قد تسبب اى مضايقة
بمعنى اننى انظر الى اهمية الامر الذى يجعلنى اتعامل مع تلك الشخصيات فاذا كان يمكننى انجاز هذا الامر بنفسى فافضل ان اتعب قليلا لانجاز هذا الامر بدلا من الاحتكال باى شخصية سيئة
اما اذا كنت لا استطيع انجازه فالتعامل يكون بحدود بغرض انجاز المهمة فقط
واحيان لا احتك بهذه الشخصية حتى اذا لم اكن استطيع انجاز هذه المهمة وذلك اذا كانت تلك الشخصية على قدر كبير من السؤ بالرغم من ان المهمة قد تكون على قدر من الاهمية ولكنى افضل وقتها عدم الاحتكاك او انى اعرض نفسى لاى حرج
من الآخر انا من الشخصيات التى لا تحب الالحاح او التذلل المستمر فى اى طلب من اى شخص وخاصة اذا كان هذا الشخص سئ فاحاول الابتعاد عنه بقدر الامكان ولا احتك به الا فى الضرورة 
القصوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

وجزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## انس870 (13 مايو 2009)

أخيرا انتهيت من قراءة 66 صفحة والتي كانت غاية بالروعة من حيث السؤال والتألق بالاجابة من قبل كبار مهندسينا الافاضل ك م. رزق ومحي الدين وزعيم الاسكندرية وبشر وانس وشريف وغيرهم من الافاضل..


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 مايو 2009)

انس870 قال:


> أخيرا انتهيت من قراءة 66 صفحة والتي كانت غاية بالروعة من حيث السؤال والتألق بالاجابة من قبل كبار مهندسينا الافاضل ك م. رزق ومحي الدين وزعيم الاسكندرية وبشر وانس وشريف وغيرهم من الافاضل..


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك 
وجزاكم الله خيرا على حرصكم على متابعة اللقاء الخاص بى وبجميع الزملاء الافاضل
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## anass81 (13 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

اجابات وافية , جزاك الله خيراً م.أميرة وثبتك على دينه وصراطه المستقيم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 مايو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اجابات وافية , جزاك الله خيراً م.أميرة وثبتك على دينه وصراطه المستقيم


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزانا واياكم
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## نهاركم طيب (18 مايو 2009)

شكرا موضوع حميل حقا ومزيد من الابداع


----------



## سنا الإسلام (18 مايو 2009)

نهاركم طيب قال:


> شكرا موضوع حميل حقا ومزيد من الابداع


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Abo Fares (19 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

لقاءً كان شيقاً، وأكثر من ممتع مع أختنا المهندسة أميرة.... 

شكراً لك أختي أميرة.. لقاءك أثرى الموضوع حقيقةً........ بارك الله بك، ونفعك، ونفع بك......


الموضوع مغلق مؤقتاً........ إلى اللقاء مع الضيف الجديد بعد دقائق معدودات  


مع تحيــــــــاتي..​


----------



## Abo Fares (19 مايو 2009)

*سنبدأ الان مع المهندس هادي المهندس*

*نفس الأسئلة تقريباً الموجهة إلى المهندسين الذين استضفناهم مسبقاً الله يعينك علينا....*

*الأسئلة عامه جداً اخي الفاضل لك حريه الاجابه على ما شئت وترك ماشئت *

*بسم الله نبدأ*

*الله يعينك علينا ....*

*1- ما هي هوايات المهندس هادي المهندس ؟*
*- ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس هادي المهندس ؟؟*
*- ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس هادي المهندس للإنترنت يومياً ؟؟ وهل يؤثر استخدام الإنترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية ؟؟*

*2- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟*
*وإن عاد بك الزمان إلى الخلف قليلاً هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟*

*3- ما هي أكثر المواد أو الكورسات متعة بالنسبه لك أيام الدراسة ؟؟*
*وما هي أثقلها ؟؟*

*4- ما هو مشروع تخرجك ؟ هل من موقف معين حدث أثناء المناقشة تود أن تسرده لنا ؟؟*

*5- للهندسة المدنية اقسام عديده - ما هو اكثر قسم تعاملت معه بالحياة العمليه ؟؟ هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنى أن تعمل به لكن لم توافيك الفرصة ؟؟ ما هو ؟؟*

*6- برأيك : هل يوجد مشروع مثالي - تصميم مثالي - تنفيذ المخططات على الواقع 100% بدون تغيرات فنية - بدون تاخير جدول زمني - بدون مشاكل دفعات ؟؟ وهل يمكن تحقيق ذلك ؟؟*

*7- برأيك : أن يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحدة تكررت 15 عاماً أم من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟*

*8- ما هي نصاحئك *
*1- لدارسي الهندسة المدنية*
*2- للمهندسين أقل من 10 سنوات خبرة*
*3- للمهندسين أكثر من 10 سنوات خبرة *


*9- في حال قام المهندس هادي المهندس بعمل مقابلة مع مهندس متقدم لوظيفة *
*ما هي الاساسيات التي على ضوئها يحدد القبول أو الرفض لهذا المهندس ؟؟ وماهي الأسئلة التي يستخدمها المهندس هادي المهندس لتقييم المهندس المتقدم لطلب الوظيفة ..؟؟*


*10- برأيك هل يجب أن يكون مدير المشروع الهندسي مهندسا مدنيا ...؟؟ وما هي الامور التي يجب توفرها بمدير المشروع الناجح ؟؟....*


*11- آخر سؤال عام : **من خلال خبرتك الطويلة بالعلوم الهندسية - هل تجد تحديث الكودات ما بين كل فترة وفترة أمراً مجزياً أو مفيداً أم أنه يسبب مشاكل للمهندسين ؟؟*
*فمثلا حتى الآن نجد العديد من المهندسين يستخدمون Ubc97 وعمره 12 عاماً*
*وصدر العديد من النسخ المحدثة لل aci و Ibc خلال نفس الفترة ....*


12- سؤال خاص بالمهندس هادي المهندس : لاحظنا الشخصية الهادئة جداً للأخ العزيز هادي المهندس ، وهنا أقول أنه صدق من قال (لكل مسمىً من اسمه نصيب ).... أترى أنت في نفسك ذلك؟؟ أم هل هو ربما سلوك إرادي تستطيع التحكم به..... أعني هل هناك من موقف خرجت به عن هدوئك هذا، ربما تريد أن تسرده لنا  


*وللحديث بقية...*

*(يمكن لاي احد من الاعضاء المشاركة بطرح الاسئله العامة ........ )*

*مع تحياتي*
*أبو الحلول*

:84:​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (20 مايو 2009)

أهلا أهلا أهلا بالمهندس هادي
ده هيبقى لقاء جامد إن شاء الله


----------



## هادي المهندس (20 مايو 2009)

*باذن الله نبدأ اللقاء.................*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته .... والصلاه والسلام على سيد الخلق محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمع .............

اولا احب ان اوجه تحيه شكر وتقدير الى الاخوه الاعزاء مشرفي القسم م. ابو الحلول و م. أنس على ثقتهم لي باستدعائي لهذا ا للقاء وهذا شرف ووسام لي لكوني احد اعضاء الملتقى الجميل وانشاء الله اكون عند حسن ظن الجميع ........واحب ان اثني على جهودهم المبذوله التي لا يختلف عليها اثنين , وشكري وتقديري موصول الى جميع الاخوه الاعضاء لتفانيهم وثقتهم بالملتقى وحيويتهم بالتفاعل مع الجميع .

ولا انسى الشكر والتقديرللاخ العزيز م. سامر على فكره الموضوع .........

قبل ان ابدأ بالاجوبه احب ان اوضح بعض الاشياء .......

بصراحه اطلعت سابقا على كثير من المنتديات الهندسيه والغير هندسيه ولم اجد افضل من ملتقى المهندسين العرب وذلك لاسباب عديده اهمها واجملها الاخلاق وبصراحه تامه وهذا ما نفتقده في وقتنا الحاضر ... لان اغلب المنتديات تحتوي على اشياء كثيره ما انزل الله بها من سلطان لذا انك ستجد الكثير من ينفر منها او ينجذب اليها لان بطبيعه البشر منهم من ينفر ومنهم من ينجذب .... وستجد الكثير من النساء من يرتادوا ملتقانا لنفس السبب لان النساء اكثر حياءا من الرجال وهذه طبيعه خلق النساء فلذا نرحب بهم كثيرا لانهم وغيرهم يجدون انفسهم هنا معنا لان الانسان يحتاج الى ان يجد نفسه بمكان او زمان معينين ويجد شخصيته التي قد يكون اهملها بسبب او باخر لذا تجده في الملتقى نشط وفي غيره لا لانه وجد من يهتم باعماله ويقيمها لان طبيعه البشر تحتاج الى منظومه التقييم والشمول وهذا ما يفتقده الناس في حياتنا , على الرغم من وجود بعض الاشخاص القليلين الذين يحاولون تجريح البعض باساليب ليس بصحيحه او بفرض شئ معين ولكن انشاء الله بالوقت وبالمشرفين تندمل هذا الامور, لا اطيل عليكم فقط احببت ان اوضح هذا الشئ لكونه مهم .


ستكون اجاباتي من شقين هندسي وانساني وسوف اتطرق الى كيفيه خلق الشخصيه الهندسيه بالمهندس . 

نبذه بسيطه عني انا مهندس مدني عراقي الجنسيه خريج 2002 الجامعه التكنولوجيه في بغداد من مواليد 1976 هناك تأخر في تخرجي من الجامعه لاسباب تركي الدراسه وسفري خارج البلاد لاضطراري لذلك ومن ثم عودتي الى بلدي واكمال الدراسه .
عملي الان في دوله الامارات العربيه .

 ما هي هوايات المهندس

هواياتي المطالعه بكل شئ وخاصه الكتب الفلسفيه والدينيه بدون تحديد لاشخاص معينين 
الرياضه وخاصه كره السله والقدم 
الرسم والخط 
قراءه الشعر و النثر الحر ومحاوله الكتابه و
التأمـــــــــــــــــل




- ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس؟؟

بصراحه لكون طبيعه عملي اتخذت الجانب التنفيذي والاشراف وبعدت عن التصميم لذا فان استخدامي للبرامج قليل سابقا اما الان فاني احب جدا جدا التصميم لذا بدات امارس بعض البرامج منها ال sab ,Etabs
بالاظافه للبرامج التي استخدما مسبقا ال AUTOCAD ,Primavera , Microsoft Office

 
- ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس للإنترنت يومياً ؟؟ وهل يؤثر استخدام الإنترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية ؟؟


استخدامي للانترنت تقريبا 4-5 ساعات يوميا واحيانا لا افتح النت لايام لانشغالي بالعمل.
بالنسبه لتاثير الانترنت , اقول ان اي شئ يستخدم صح اي( لغايه فيها حصول معرفه او التقرب من الله بكل شئ ) نتائجه وتاثيراته تكون صحيحه لا محاله اذا اصبح الموضوع بايدينا .
ولا اعتقد ان الانترنت يؤثر سلبا على العلاقات الاجتماعيه لان العلاقات الاجتماعيه لها وقتها وهي تعتبر نبض في الحياة وهي احد الاشياء التي تربي وتنمي الشخصيه الانسانيه وتختبر الاخلاق .


ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟


خلال فتره الدراسه الاعداديه كان يعجبني تخصص الهندسه الميكانيكيه وبعد التخرج من الدراسه الاعداديه كان معدلي عالي فقدمت على الطب العسكري ولم يتم قبولي لاسباب سياسيه ؟؟؟ وتوجهت الى الاقسام الهندسيه لذا قلت اختار الافضل فعندما قدمت اوراقي واختياري كان الهندسه المدنيه فتم قبولي بقسم الهندسه الكهربائيه فتعجبت سبحان الله وانا ليس لي الرغبه بهذا القسم فذهبت الى رئاسه الجامعه فقالوا لي حدث خطأ وسوف يتم تصحيحه ونقلك الى القسم المدني والحمد لله ....... بالاظافه الى هذا كله لا انكر فضل اخي الكبير المهندس ( رحمه الله ) واختي الكبيره باختياري للقسم .


وإن عاد بك الزمان إلى الخلف قليلاً هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟


اكيـــــــــد اختار الهندسه المدنيــــــــــــه لان بصراحه الرجل يجد نفسه بهذا القسم لتنوع الاختصاصات الخدميه وتحس انك تعمل شئ مفيد .




ما هي أكثر المواد أو الكورسات متعة بالنسبه لك أيام الدراسة ؟؟
وما هي أثقلها ؟؟

اكثر المواد متعه كانت تكنولوجيا المواد والرسم الهندسي في المرحله الاولى و ماده الكونكريت والستيل في المرحله الثالثه والرابعه واثقلها المســــــــــــــــاحه لا اعرف لماذا حيث اني كنت اواجه مشاكل مع هذه الماده , علما ان الاستاذ له دور كبير جدا بتوصيل الماده وترغيب الطالب فيها بكثير من الامور .



ما هو مشروعك تخرجك ؟ هل من موقف معين حدث أثناء المناقشة تود أن تسرده لنا ؟؟


مشروع تخرجي كان في ال sheet pile وال Retaining wall , وبصراحه كانت مشرفه المشروع استاذه جيده ومحترمه جدا حيث عملت المشروع في المكتب الخاص بزوجها وهومكتب هندسي وذلك لمعرفتها المسبقه بظروفي حيث كنت اعمل بعد الدوام وكذلك حدوث مرض اخي الكبير مما زاد همومي , المهم كان المشروع جميل علما انه كان معي في المشروع طلاب اثنين لكن مسؤوليه المشروع كانت برقبتي والحمد لله مشى الحال , لا يوجد موقف معين .



للهندسة المدنية اقسام عديده - ما هو اكثر قسم تعاملت معه بالحياة العمليه ؟؟ هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنى أن تعمل به لكن لم توافيك الفرصة ؟؟ ما هو ؟؟


دراستي كانت تخصص عام وبعد تركي للدراسه كما ذكرت وعودتي بعد 3 سنين اوجدت ان الامور تغيرت واصبحت تخصصات واقسام وكان تخصصي هندسه الطرق والجسور لكن لم اتوفق بالعمل باختصاصي .
طبيعه عملي كما ذكرت سابقا في تنفيذ المنشاة الخرسانيه ذات الارتفاعات العاليه الابراج في دوله الامارات حيث فيها تنوع في تصاميم المباني , وفي الاونه الاخيره ايضا تخصصت في ال Post tension work بكل التفاصيل عدا التصميم واتمنى ان اعمل في تصميمه , وبالنسبه للقسم الذي اتمنى ان اتخصص فيه هو التصميم , ولم توافيني الفرصه بسبب الانشغال المستمر في التنفيذ .



- برأيك : هل يوجد مشروع مثالي - تصميم مثالي - تنفيذ المخططات على الواقع 100% بدون تغيرات فنية - بدون تاخير جدول زمني - بدون مشاكل دفعات ؟؟ وهل يمكن تحقيق ذلك ؟؟


بصراحه تامه , معنى المثاليه هي التكامل من جميع النواحي وكما نعلم ان المشاريع الانشائيه يحدث عليها تغييرات كثيره لمتطلبات انيه وان كان التصميم مثالي فالتنفيذ لا يكون مثالي وكلامنا هذا منطلق من الواقع العملي وليس الواقع التخيلي وخلال فتره عملي في الامارات لم اجد مشروع مثالي ولا اقول لكم اتحدى بل متأكد انه لا يوجد عمل مثالي واتمنى ان يتم تقديم اي مشروع قد تم تنفيذه بدون تغيير اي شئ فيه اي عدم اعتراض المخطط الانشائي مع المعماري او تم تصميم شئ على اساس احمال معينه وبعد ذلك اتضح ان الاحمال هنا سوف تزداد لوجود شئ اضافي خزان او اي حمل اضافي , مع علمنا المسبق بكون جميع شركات المقاولات همها الربح مهما كانت وهذا عامل بحد ذاته يغير المعادله , لذا يتم حاليا تطوير المشروعات الإنشائية بوضع برامج احتياجات ومتطلبات بواسطة مهندسين واستشاريين من الداخل أو عن طريق التعاقد مع استشاريين وأخصائيين أو بإسناد العمل إلى جهة استشارية، تبدأ بالبرمجة والتصميم وتنتهي بترسية العقد الإنشائي. وفي كل الحالات، قلما نجد برامج لمراقبة الجودة والنوعية وتحسين القيمة رغم إن هذه البرامج جزء لا يتجزأ من العملية الإدارية والإنتاجية في القطاع اذا هنا دخلت الهندسه القيميه في الاونه الاخيره واحب ان اوضحها كالاتي : 

مفهوم الهندسة القيمية 

إن منهج الهندسة القيمية من أهم وأحدث هذه البرامج والتي تم تطبيقها الآن في الكثير من البلاد المتقدمة تقنيا وتطبق حاليا في دول مجلس التعاون منذ ما يزيد على العشرين سنة. تعرف الهندسة القيمية بأنها " جهد جماعي منظم لأجل تحليل وظائف المشروع ومطابقتها لأهداف ومتطلبات المالك والمستفيد ومن ثم ابتكار بدائل تؤدي تلك الوظائف وتحقق الأهداف بأقل تكاليف ممكنة دون الإخلال بالجودة والوظائف الأساسية" . فهي تقنية حديثة وعلم منهجي معروف أثبتت مكانتها لأنها تساعد على تقليل التكلفة وتحسين الجودة في آن واحد. 

إن أسلوب الهندسة القيمية هو أسلوب علمي مدروس أصبح مستخدما بفعالية من قبل الكثير من الشركات والمؤسسات الهندسية العالمية والمحلية. ونجاحها يعود إلى أنها تسهل على المالك اتخاذ القرار وتساعده على الحصول على أكبر عائد مادي وفي نفس الوقت تحقيق الأهداف والمهام المطلوبة مع مراعاة الحصول على الوظائف التي يرغبها المالك مثل الجمال والبيئة والسلامة والمرونة وغيرها من العوامل الهامة التي تفي أو تفوق توقعات المالك والمستفيد .

منهج الهندسة القيمية

الهندسة القيمية أو إدارة القيمة هو أسلوب منهجي فعال لحل المشكلات (Problem Solving Methodology) ثبتت جدواها في معظم بلاد العالم المتقدمة، حيث أنها تركز في البداية على الفعالية (Effectiveness) عن طريق تحليل الوظيفة (Function) أو الوظائف المطلوب تحقيقها وتحديد الأهداف والاحتياجات والمتطلبات والرغبات (Goals, Objectives, Needs, Requirements and Desires) ومن ثم تبحث في الكفاءة (Efficiency) عبر تحديد معايير الجودة (Quality) التي تجعل من المنتج أكثر قبولا، و أخيرا تسعى للحصول على ذلك بأوفر التكاليف الممكنة. والتكاليف هنا يعنى بها التكاليف الكلية (Life Cycle Cost, LCC) وليس التكاليف الأولية فقط. 

واكرر واقول في زمننا هذا لا يوجد شئ اسمه مثالي والاسباب معروفه لان اي شئ تدخل فيه الماده يكون ناقص لان الماده تزداد اي المعادله عكسيه وليست طرديه هنا يدخل شرف المهنه واخلاقيات المهندس لكن اذا كان المشروع ليس همه الماده فقط بل الجوده وحصول مرضاه الله انا اقول نعم سوف يكون هناك مشروع مثالي بكل شئ لانه سوف يدخل فيه مخافه الله واكيد سوف ياتي هذا الزمن تعرفون لماذا لاننا نحن نصنع الزمن واخلاقياته انشاء الله .


----------



## هادي المهندس (20 مايو 2009)

*تكمله اللقـــــــــــــــــــــــاء..................... ..*


- برأيك : أن يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحدة تكررت 15 عاماً أم من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟

اريد ان اوضح نقطه ان طبيعه عمل المهندس المدني عندما يبدا بمشروع اكيد سوف يأخذ منه وقت وفي هذا الوقت سوف يتعلم الكثير , ومن الواضح ان الهندسه المدنيه شامله يعني هناك تداخل في فقرات كثيره في اختصاصات الهندسه منها المساحه الرسم الهندسي التصميم الحديد الكونكريت وغيرها , والافضل طبعا يجب ان يكون المهندس ملما بكل هذه الامور من خلال العمل وبعد ذلك ممكن ان يتخصص بشئ و 15 سنه ليست بقليله , واريد ان اوضح ان الخبره ليست هي التي تأتينا لا لا بل نحن نذهب اليها , بتعلم كل شئ من خلال السؤال, لان اذا كان المهندس خجول او متكبر لا يتعلم ابدا بل اسال واسال حتى يقال عنك مجنون !!!! وبصراحه اريد ان اذكر مخطط لسير المهندس :
-	بعد التخرج يجب البدء بالعمل في المواقع بالتنفيذ وانهاء مشاريع مختلفه والتدرج بالسلم الوظيفي .
- العمل بالاشراف .
- بنفس هذا الوقت تعلم حصر الكميات , تعلم اداره المشروع وعمل سلم زمني للمشروع .
- وبنفس الوقت يتم التدرب على برامج التصميم والتحليل .
- بعد ذلك ممكن ان يدخل مجال التصميم وان يكون مصمم ناجح لانه يملك خبرة التنفيذ وتكون نسبه اخطاءه ضئيله .




 ما هي نصائحك 
1- لدارسي الهندسة المدنية
2- للمهندسين أقل من 10 سنوات خبرة
3- للمهندسين أكثر من 10 سنوات خبرة 


اولا انا اقل من ان أسدي نصائح الى من هم اعلم مني لكن هي بعض الامور التي جاءت من الخبره القليله التي نملكها .
بالنسبه لدارسي الهندسه المدنيه ..................
اتمنى ان كل طالب هندسه يطلع على الملتقى ويقرا النصائح لانه سوف يأتي يوم ويتذكر ما نقوله ...
حاول ان تفهم الماده العلميه ليس كونها ماده امتحانيه تنجح بها وتوصلك الى بر الامان لانك سوف تندم على هذا الوقت الذي لم تستغله لفهم الماده لانك مجبر في المستقبل ان تتعامل معها وتتذكر كل التفاصيل .
اهتم جدا جدا بالمحاظرات اليوميه واكتب كل ما يقوله لك الاستاذ ( ولا ) تتلف محاظراتك ابدا ابدا لانك سوف تحتاج كل كلمه فيها بالمستقبل .
المرحله الاولى والثانيه تعلم المبادئ ولا تستعجل بالخوض بالبرامج الهندسيه بل اترك الامر الى المرحله الثالثه والرابعه وفي ذلك الوقت تستطيع ان تهتم بالبرامج لانك سوف تبدا بالتصميم في هذه المرحلتين .
تعلم كيفيه التعامل مع الكود وحاول في خلال الدراسه ان تلخص كل فقره مع كودها كي لا تنسى .
تعلم كيف تخرج المعلومه من مصادرها , وتعلم المصطلحات الانكليزيه جيدا .
اهتم بمساله الوحدات وتحويلها وحاول ان تجعلها ملخصه بنوته محفوظه عندك .
ساعد الجميع ولا تتحفظ بمعلوماتك لنفسك فقط بل كن من المتعاونين لان الله يبارك بفاعل الخير وهذه هي الانسانيه التي اوجدها الخالق بالبشر .

اما بالنسبه للمهندسين الذين يملكون خبره اقل من عشره سنين والذين انا منهم طبعا .....................
اولا واهم شئ صقل الشخصيه الهندسيه في جميع مجالات الحياة اي كن مؤثر ولا تتأثر لان عيون المجتمع على هذه الطبقات منها الطبيب المهندس وغيرهم لذا هناك من يراقبك ويتعلم منك الاخلاق والماده العلميه .... الاخلاق هي سيده الموقف بتحكمك بالموقع او الشركه .
حاول ان تتعلم وتسال عن كل شئ وانت انت اذهب الى الخبره لا تنتظرها وتقول الوقت كفيل بتعليمي لا هناك من اصغر منا سنا وافهم منا لماذا , لانه هو الذي يذهب الى الخبره , اذا كيف ؟ لنفرض انت مهندس موقع ومكلف فقط باعمال الحديد هل هذا يوقفك على السؤال عن اعمال الكونكريت اذا انت ضمنت فقره عمل اخرى بتدوينك كل معلومه, والبحث عنها ومراقبتها وكذلك لنفرض انك تنفذ جسر وبجوارك مبنى هل عملك يمنعك من الذهاب الى الموقع ورؤيه ومتابعه اعمالهم اذا لنحفز انفسنا بالكتساب الخبره .
كما قلت لا تنسى بتدوين كل شارده ووارده , وتعلم اداره المشروع وكيفيه التعامل مع جميع الطبقات .
تعلم اسلوب المراسله بين المقاول والاستشاري والمالك .
لاتجعل المكتب هو الذي ياخذ كل وقتك بل حاول ان تجد ضالتك في الموقع من خلال تدقيق العمل لانه ثق التدقيق في العمل هو الذي يعلم وجرب وتذكرني ولا تفوت اي خطأ وحاول ان تجد له حل علمي وليس كما يقول لك الفورمن اوجده انت اذا وافق كلام الفورمن كان بها .

اما بالنسبه للمهندس ذو الخبره الاكثر من عشره سنين فهذا ما لا استطيع قوله لانهم اكثر خبره مني لكن احب ان اقول حاولوا ان تكونوا اكثر قربه من المهندسين الذين اقل خبره منكم وذلك من خلال التوجيه والتعليم لهم وليس الاكتفاء باصدار خطه العمل بل اشرحوا لهم الخطه وكيفيه تنفيذها كي لا يقعوا بالخطأ ويكون العائد السلبي عليكم وبعد ذلك توجهون اللوم عليهم كونوا مدرسه في الموقع او اي مكان تشغلونه ولا تحتفظوا بما مكنكم الله به .

- في حال قام المهندس بعمل مقابلة مع مهندس متقدم لوظيفة 
ما هي الاساسيات التي على ضوئها يحدد القبول أو الرفض لهذا المهندس ؟؟ وماهي الأسئلة التي يستخدمها المهندس لتقييم المهندس المتقدم لطلب الوظيفة ..؟

طبعا لم اجرب هذا الموقف لكن سوف يكون استقرائي ذهني وواقعي بعض الشئ
طبعا يتم ذلك من خلال الصفه الوظيفيه للمتقدم اذا كان مهندس مبتدئ او متوسط الخبره او مدير 
لكن اقول لكم مثلا ابدأ باساله عامه وهي
- انواع الاسقف ,
- كم يوم نحتاج لفتح القالب من السقف بعد الصب ,
- اختبارات الخرسانه قبل دخولها الى الموقع 
- مده انجاز مشروع بسيط احاول شرحه له ,
- ما هي البرامج التي يتقنها كي اعرف كيف استفاد منه ,وهكذا .........
علما ان هنالك فتره اختبار يتم بها تمييز الجيد من غيره وبصراحه انا اهتم بذوي الالتزام الاخلاقي .
لكن هناك نصيحه لمتقدمي الوظيفه المبتدئين , حاولوا ان تعرفوا جيدا بشروط العقد اولا ولا تفكروا بالربح المادي على الرغم من اهميته بل انظروا الى طبيعه العمل وحصول الخبره منه اما الماده هي التي تاتيكم بعد الخبره 


 برأيك هل يجب أن يكون مدير المشروع الهندسي مهندسا مدنيا ...؟؟ وما هي الامور التي يجب توفرها بمدير المشروع الناجح

طبعا يعتمد مدير المشروع على طبيعه المشروع مثلا جميع المشاريع الانشائيه يجب ان يكون مدير المشروع مهندسا مدنيا لانه هو الوحيد القادر على حل المشاكل الانشائيه وهناك مهندسين للاعمال الكهروميانيكيه اما اذا كان المشروع محطه كهرباء فاكيد مدير المشروع مهندس كهرباء .
اما بالنسبه لمدير المشروع الناجح يجب ان يكون :
-	ذو شخصيه حاده : اقصد هنا ان يكون عاقل بمعنى الكلمه اي ان يتعامل مع المشكله كونها ذو حل اني وليست معظله .
-	تعامله مع الجميع باخلاق عاليه ومتفهم للجميع .
-	يكون اب لعائله اسمها المشروع وكما تعلمون كلمه الاب ليست بالهينه يجب ان يتميز بها بكل معانيها لانه يواجه طبقات ونفوس كثيره .
-	ذو خبره باداره المشروع من الناحيه الهندسيه والاخلاقيه .
-	يعطي كل موظف عمله بدقه وعدم اشراك اكثر من شخص بنفس العمل لتلافي المشاكل .
-	طيب وقاسي بنفس الوقت ..................




آخر سؤال عام : من خلال خبرتك الطويلة بالعلوم الهندسية - هل تجد تحديث الكودات ما بين كل فترة وفترة أمراً مجزياً أو مفيداً أم أنه يسبب مشاكل للمهندسين ؟؟
فمثلا حتى الآن نجد العديد من المهندسين يستخدمون ubc97 وعمره 12 عاماً
وصدر العديد من النسخ المحدثة لل aci و ibc خلال نفس الفترة ....


بالنسبه لتحديث الكودات امر ظروري بظروره الاستخدام لانه وكما نعلم التطور التقني بالعلوم الهندسيه وهذا يؤدي الى ظروره علميه بتحديث الكودات , ومثلا كما ذكرت سابقا بموضوع ال post tension قد تم استخدامه بموضع كميه قليله للحديد حسب التصميم والاشتراطات الكوديه لكن بعد فتره اتضح ان هناك تشققات سطحيه في الخرسانه لعدم وجود طبقه حديد عليا كي تقاوم تشققات ال shrinkage , وهناك اشياء كثيره يكتشفها العلم الحديث تؤدي الى تغيير او اضافه اشياء الى الكودات .


----------



## هادي المهندس (20 مايو 2009)

*السؤال الاخير والحمد لله ................*



> - سؤال خاص بالمهندس هادي المهندس : لاحظنا الشخصية الهادئة جداً للأخ العزيز هادي المهندس ، وهنا أقول أنه صدق من قال (لكل مسمىً من اسمه نصيب ).... أترى أنت في نفسك ذلك؟؟ أم هل هو ربما سلوك إرادي تستطيع التحكم به..... أعني هل هناك من موقف خرجت به عن هدوئك هذا، ربما تريد أن تسرده لنا




بالنسبه الى سؤالك اخي العزيز ابو الحلول عن طبعي ....................
انا من صغري يقولون لي هكذا الى الان عن طباعي الهادئه على الرغم من وجود بركان في داخلي احيانا تعرف متى يتكون هذا البركان عندما اجد ظلما ولا استطيع المساعده , المهم وبصراحه انا منذ الصغر اهتتمت بتصرفاتي واخلاقي طبعا لا انسى الاهل في التربيه والسلوك لكن مهما كانت التقيدات لكن الانسان اذا اراد شئ لا يوقفه الا الله وضميره لذا كما يقول الكثير عني اني اسبق سني بكثير , تعرف ياصديقي العزيز انا منذ الصغر وانا اعمل بعد المدرسه وكذلك الاعداديه والجامعه واصرف على نفسي والحمد لله كونت نفسي بنفسي بدعاء الوالده لي ومحبه اخواني واخواتي ومسانده زوجتي الكريمه التي لها الدور الكبير باسنادي بالقول والنصيحه لان المرأه الصالحه لها دور كبير في تقويم البيت وحتى الوطن لانها ان صلحت صلح المجتمع واقول ان والدتي خير مثال بصراحه تعلمت منها الصبر على البلاء وقوه الاراده والشخصيه والايمان حيث فقدت في احد الايام ابنها الاكبر وهي قويه وفقدت زوجها وهي اقوى وفقدت ابنها الاخر وهي لاتزال تربي وتقاوم اختلافات الزمن وتقول لي هذا امر الله ....... هذا خير مثال اذا لي نظره على النساء ممكن ان يصلحوا مجتمع باصلاحهم لحالهم ...........
نعم انا هادئ في اغلب الاحيان واحاول حل جميع المشاكل العمليه بتعقل وهدوء ولا يوجد شئ بالكون الا وله حل اذا المساله تحتاج الى صبر وتعقل وخاصه المشاكل العائليه ممكن ان تجلس مثلا مع زوجتك وتتحاور معها في المشكله لان الله اعطاك العقل لتتصرف بما تشاء وبامكانك عمل كل شئ لانه كما يقال ( اتحسب نفسك جرما صغيرا وفيك انطوى العالم الاكبر ) .
اما بالنسبه للموقف الذي تعصبت منه هو موقفان احهما عائلي وهو ما ادى الى اندهاش جميع الاهل بكوني تعصبت لموقف معين ..........
والاخر في العمل وتسبب بمشكله كبيره وبعد ذلك تم تسويه الموقف واعتذار من خطأ بحقي ..... والحمد لله...
وبصراحه الالتزام الاخلاقي هو العامل الكبير بهدوء النفس واطمئنانها بربها مهما حصل ,, اعرف شخص كان القمه في العصبيه وبفضل الله وكلامي الان قلت عنده هذه الحاله الى 60% وهذا كما قلت هدايه ونور من الله .....

واخيرا ليس اخرا احب ان اقول للجميع وفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضى واوصيكم بالاخلاق التي جاء رسولنا الكريم من اجلها لان الانسان ان لم يلتزم بها لا يقيده شئ لان ان لم تستح فافعل ما شئت اذا حاولوا ان تصلوا الى الفطره( الانسانيه) التي خلقنا الله عليها لان الحياه هي التي توهتنا في متاهاتها اي ان الله خلق البشر ذهب فعندما خرج الانسان الى الحياة بدات الحياة تطليه باصداءها وهي الذنوب بجميع محاورها لذا لنبدا بصقلها من جديد واعادتها الى حقيقتها الناصعه وذلك من خلال طيبتنا وحبنا لبعضنا عدم الاستهانه بالغير مهما كان لانه خلق من الله ووجب علينا احترامه والبدا بالتاثير فيه من خلال مسيرتنا الاخلاقيه .ومعرفه الله وحسن العباده لا العباده الظاهريه التي تبعدك عن الله لا تقربك والتي تقيدك لا تحررك حرروا انفسكم الى الله كونوا احرارا في دنياكم .
لا اطيل عليكم اشكر جميع القائمين بهذا الملتقى الحبيب على قلوبنا وادامه الله علينا رحمه .


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (20 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم تمنياتي لك أخي هادي ولجميع الأخوة دوام الصحة والتوفيق .


----------



## مهندسة رضى (20 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك مهندس هادى .........

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا حقيقى ما عنديش اسئلة لكن اعجبت باجابات حضرتك بارك الله فيك وزادك هدى ووفقك الى الخير دائما
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. ​
> 
> لقاءً كان شيقاً، وأكثر من ممتع مع أختنا المهندسة أميرة.... ​
> شكراً لك أختي أميرة.. لقاءك أثرى الموضوع حقيقةً........ بارك الله بك، ونفعك، ونفع بك......​
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وان شاء الله الجميع يستمتع باللقاء مع الضيف الجديد المهندس هادى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (20 مايو 2009)

*تبارك الله*

تبارك الله ربنا يزيدك أخي هادي
بسم الله ماشاء الله عليك
يعلم الله منذ رأيتك وأنا أشعر براحة نفسية تجاهك
ولكن هذا الأمر لن يشفع لك من سكاكيني:7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:


----------



## Abo Fares (20 مايو 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> بالنسبه الى سؤالك اخي العزيز ابو الحلول عن طبعي ....................


 
أهلاً بالأخ العزيز المهندس هادي.... الله يعطيك ألف عافية.....

طبعاً تعرفنا على أخ آخر عزيز، بارك الله بك....

بصراحة يا جماعة... أنا سألت المهندس هادي السؤال الأخير قاصداً...... تشرفت بمرور المهندس هادي لعندي، أي بزيارته لي  ........ وبصراحة هو أهدأ من الهدوء ما شاء الله عليه، ومافي منو 

لك مني خالص تحيـــــــاتي وتقديري..​


----------



## هادي المهندس (20 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم




> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم تمنياتي لك أخي هادي ولجميع الأخوة دوام الصحة والتوفيق .




اشكرك على الرد الجميل وبارك الله بك



> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بارك الله فيك مهندس هادى .........
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




وبارك الله بك واصلح حال الجميع ......






> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا حقيقى ما عنديش اسئلة لكن اعجبت باجابات حضرتك بارك الله فيك وزادك هدى ووفقك الى الخير دائما
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



اختي الكريمه اشكرك فقط هذا من كرم اخلاقك .........




> تبارك الله ربنا يزيدك أخي هادي
> بسم الله ماشاء الله عليك
> يعلم الله منذ رأيتك وأنا أشعر براحة نفسية تجاهك
> ولكن هذا الأمر لن يشفع لك من سكاكيني



اخي ابراهيم اكيد الشعور متبادل والمحبه من الله ولله ولك مني الاحترام والتقدير ....... لكن شوي سكاكينك حده كويس وانا في الخدمه ..................



مع خالص تحياتي للجميع


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 مايو 2009)

سؤال غير تقليدي
أجمل أكله يحبها المهندس هادي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أجمل مكان تحب زيارته غير الآماكن المقدسة طبعا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Ayman (21 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً بالأخ العزيز المهندس هادي.... الله يعطيك ألف عافية.....
> 
> طبعاً تعرفنا على أخ آخر عزيز، بارك الله بك....
> 
> ...




عم تتقابلوا بالسر بدون الموضوع تبعي ...:80::80::80:

تسجيل متابعة للقاء ..
بارك الله في المهندس هادي الهادي


----------



## هادي المهندس (21 مايو 2009)

*اذا الجواب غير تقليدي............*




إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> سؤال غير تقليدي
> أجمل أكله يحبها المهندس هادي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> أجمل مكان تحب زيارته غير الآماكن المقدسة طبعا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




السلام عليكم

بما ان السؤال غير تقليدي اذا الجواب اذا غير تقليدي ايضا ..............

اخي ابراهيم بالنسبه لاجمل اكله هي اسمها بالعراقي( الدولمه ) وعندكم اسمها المحشي او الملفوف واحب اكلها من يد المدام زوجتي :7::7::7::7:
واليك المقادير
المقادير:

- للحشو : 
بصل مفروم ناعم 
ثوم مفروم ناعم 
خضرة منظفة و مغسولة و مفرومة ناعماً (بقدونس , نعناع , شبنت ) 
لحم مفروم 
لية (شحم غنم مفروم) 
معجون طماطم 
ملح 
بهارات 
فلفل اسود 
تمر هندي منقوع و مصفى جيداً 
شراب رمان 
عصير ليمون 

بصل صحيح 
بطاطا 
باذنجان 
فلفل اخضر 
طماطم 
باقلاء خضرة 
ورق عنب او اوراق سلق 
كوسا 
قطع لحم غنم ويفضل الضلاع (الكوستليتة) 
زيت نباتي


الطريقة: 

- تحضير الحشو : 
- اخلطي اللحم المفروم و البصل و الثوم و الخضار المفرومة في وعاء , تبلي بالبهارات و الملح و الفلفل و المعجون و قليل من الزيت و عصير الليمون و شراب الرمان و التمر هندي و اخلطي الكل جيداً . 

- تحضير الخضار : 
- قومي بازالة القشرة الخارجية للبصل ثم شرحي البصلة طولياَ و ابدئي باخراج طبقات البصل بحذر حتى لا تتشقق . 
- قشري البطاطا و احفريها ثم احداثي ثقوب بها , اغسليها ثم امسحيها بالملح باصبعك مع ابقاء الراس حتى تغطيها بعد الحشو , كرري العملية مع الباذنجان (بدون تقشيره) و الكوسا . 
- قصي راس الطماطم مع ابقاء جانب متصل بها و كذلك الفلفل الاخضر . 
- اغسلي اوراق العنب او السلق و ضعيها في ماء ساخن . 

- تطبيق الوصفة : 
- حضري القدر الذي ستضعين الدولمة فيه , ضعي زيت في قعر القدر ثم ضعي شرائح لحم الغنم و تبليها بالملح و البهار , ضعي الباقلاء , احشي البصل و ضعيه أولاً ثم ضعي ثم الباذنجان و البطاطا و الكوسا و الفلفل و ورق العنب او السلق بعد حشوها و اخيرا ضعي الطماطم . 
- ضعي القدر على النار حتى تمتص الخضار ما فيه من سائل ثم اضيفي ماء ساخن ممزوج بمعجون الطماطم و القليل من الملح و ضعيه على نار متوسطة مع وضع صحن زجاج فوق الدولمة كي تحتفظ الخضار بشكلها , دعي القدر على النار و غطيه و دعيه حتى تنضج الخضار . 
- بعد ان تمتص الخضار ما فيها من ماء ضعيها على نار هادئة ثم ارفعي الغطاء جانبا و دعها حتى تبرد قليلاً . 
- ضعي صينية اكبر من محيط القدر فوق القدر ثم اقلبي القدر بحذر و ارفعيه بهدوء و قدميها ساخنة . 


:67::67::67::67::67:

واكيد موجودين اخواننا المشرفين بالمرصاد للحذف لان الموضوع مخالف للقوانين:confused::68::68:



*وبالنسبه للحلو اعشق الترايفل من يد حماتي الحبيبه* :14::14::14::14:

الترايفل المكونات والمقادير : 
6 قطع من شرائح الكيك اوسويسرول - كوب كريمة - 2كوب فواكه طازجة – او علبة فواكه معلبة -
كوب جيلي الفراوله.


الكاسترد : } ربع كوب كاسترد مذاب مع 2 كوب حليب مغلي على النار حتى يتكاثف ويترك ليبرد.


طريقة التحضير : 
* ترص قطعتين من شرائح الكيك في طبق عميق ويشرب بقليل من جيلي الفراوله.


* تصف طبقة من الفواكه الطازجة او المعلبة وتغطي بقليل من الكاسترد.


* تضاف كمية من الكريمة فوق طبقة الفواكه.


* ثم ترص مرة اخرى قطعتين من شرائح الكيك والجيلي وفوقها طبقة الفواكه ثم الكريمة وباقي كمية الكسترد 

.


* وترص باقي شرائح الكيك وفوقها يصب باقي الجيلي ثم طبقة قطع الفواكه ثم طبقة الكريمة ويزين حسب الرغبه بالفواكه او المكسرات او الشوكولاته المبروشه
ويوضع " الترايفل " في الثلاجة لحين التقديم.
* يقدم " الترايفل " باردا



الف عافيه وهنا وصحتين على قلبكم 


واليك صوره الترايفل هههههههه



الموضوع قلب طبيخ :67::67::67::67:


اخي ابو الحلول سامحنه في هذه المشاركه


----------



## هادي المهندس (21 مايو 2009)

> أجمل مكان تحب زيارته غير الآماكن المقدسة طبعا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



السلام عليكم

بصراحه انا احب السفر واحب اي مكان فيه خضار ومياه وجو جميل ...............


مع تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (21 مايو 2009)

*لا يروح بالك بعيد.................*



ayman قال:


> عم تتقابلوا بالسر بدون الموضوع تبعي ...:80::80::80:
> 
> تسجيل متابعة للقاء ..
> بارك الله في المهندس هادي الهادي



السلام عليكم 

اخي العزيز ايمن موضوع لقاءنا انا واخي ابو الحلول كان قبل فتره حيث كانت لي سفره الى سوريه لمده خمس ايام فقط حيث تم استغلالها لرؤيه الاحباب :7::7::7::7::7: 

وبالنسبه لموضوعك فانا اشجعه وانا معك وساحاول ارتب موضوع لقاء اذا الله اعطاء العمر , بالنسبه للاعضاء المموجودين في الامارات والله كريم....... 



مع تحياتي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 مايو 2009)

> بما ان السؤال غير تقليدي اذا الجواب اذا غير تقليدي ايضا ..............
> 
> اخي ابراهيم بالنسبه لاجمل اكله هي اسمها بالعراقي( الدولمه ) وعنكم اسمها المحشي او الملفوف واحب اكلها من يد المدام زوجتي :7::7::7::7:
> واليك المقادير
> ...


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اهلا بيك يا باشمهندس هادي - نورت الموضوع واضفت لنا الكثير وتعرفنا علي شخصيتك عن قرب ونسال الله لك التوفيق والسداد والقبول وان يقوي ايمانك ويعينك علي طاعته ان شاء الله 

بالنسبه لموضوع الطبيخ عندي سؤال بما ان اخونا ابو الحلول ها يسامحنا في المشاركه دي -رغم انها خارج اطار الموضوع 

انت متأكد انك بتاكل الاكل ده من ايد زوجك وحماتك ولا هما اللتان يفضلا تلك الاكلات من صنع يديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :67::67::67::67:- مش عارف يا اخي انا حاسس انك ماهر في الطبيخ اكتر منهما - اخشي ان الاخوات يحذون حذوك ويتمنين زوج مثلك في حفظ المقادير للاكلات وساعتها الرجال لن يجدوا من يرضي بهم نظراً لارتفاع الحد الادني من الشروط في مهارة الطبيخ - 

وبارك الله لك في زوجك واسرتك ورزقكم العفو والعافيه في الدين والدنيا والآخرة ان شاء الله


----------



## إسلام علي (21 مايو 2009)

*زادك الله طمئنينة*



> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحقيقة م هادي اللقاء ممتع جداً والهدوء فعلاً يكسو روح اللقاء 
أشاركك أستاذي م هادي الإعجاب بهذا الملتقى دون غيره
وكأنه كانت في سريرة من أنشأه معاملة مع الله عز وجل لا يعرفها أحد فلاقى الملتقى هذا القبول الكبير
وفعلاً أنا تعلمت من الملتقى الكثير في الهندسة وكسبت أصدقاء كثيرين وأساتذة محترمين

دعني الآن أسألك بعض الأسئلة d)

ـ يبدو أن حضرتك ماشاء الله إعتمدت على نفسك منذ الصغر وعملت وتكسبت 
لكن لم تقل لنا ما عملت ؟ 

ـ ويبدو أيضاً أن حضرتك مريت بظروف صعبة منها تأخر 3 سنوات عن الدراسة وموت أقاربك ومشاكل العمل أثناء الدراسة ,,, لكنك لم توضح هذه المشاكل خاصة السفر ,,, لو ما في حرج أحب أعرفها 

ـ لو تحكي لنا عن أحداث الإحتلال الصليبي الغاشم لبدك وبلدنا العراق 

ـ أثناء كلامك ذكرت الآتي م هادي  



> على الرغم من وجود بعض الاشخاص القليلين الذين يحاولون تجريح البعض باساليب ليس بصحيحه او بفرض شئ معين ولكن انشاء الله بالوقت وبالمشرفين تندمل هذا الامور, لا اطيل عليكم فقط احببت ان اوضح هذا الشئ لكونه مهم


أحب أسألك عن القصد بالتحديد
يعني أنا شفت كذا حد له كذا توجه يحاول نشره أو "فرضه" سواء معه حق أو لأ
وأيضاً أنا أُتهمت من قبل بأني بجرّح الآخرين !! فلو حضرتك تقصدني من ضمن ما قصدت دعنا نتحاور بهدوء في القسم العام أو غيره عن ما هو الشيء المعين وهل هو خطأ أم لا وهل بالتجريح أم بالشجاعة ؟ إذا ممكن :16:


----------



## هادي المهندس (21 مايو 2009)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اهلا بيك يا باشمهندس هادي - نورت الموضوع واضفت لنا الكثير وتعرفنا علي شخصيتك عن قرب ونسال الله لك التوفيق والسداد والقبول وان يقوي ايمانك ويعينك علي طاعته ان شاء الله
> 
> ...





السلام عليكم

اشكر مرورك الطيب وبصراحه لكل شئ فاكهه وانت فاكهه الملتقى بخفه دمك وملاطفاتك الجميله مع الاعضاء فعلا نحتاج الى ترفيه النفس ............

لكن فعلا انت اصبت بشئ اني اعرف اطبخ :7::7::7::7: لكن فعلا احب هذه الاكلات الذي ذكرتها من يد زوجتي وامها لاني فعلا احبهما جدا علما ان حماتي بنت خالتي يعني الامور ماشيه :14::14:
علما اني اغلب الاحيان اساهم بمساعده زوجتي وهذا شئ افتخر به لاني اقدر الحياة الزوجيه المقدسه المبنيه على محبه الله وعلى التفاهم بين الزوجين لان الاثنين يريدوا ان يعيشوا الحياة السعيده اذا بايديهم خلقها ..................

مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 مايو 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اشكر مرورك الطيب وبصراحه لكل شئ فاكهه وانت فاكهه الملتقى بخفه دمك وملاطفاتك الجميله مع الاعضاء فعلا نحتاج الى ترفيه النفس ............
> 
> ...


 
رزقك الله سعادة الدارين وجمعك مع من تحب - ومشكور علي كلماتك الطيبه يا اخ هادي - ومساعدة الزوج لزوجه والتفاهم بينهما والود والرحمة والمحبه ...... الخ من اساسيات الزواج - لان الزواج ميثاقاً غليظاً كما قال ربنا سبحانه وتعالي


----------



## هادي المهندس (21 مايو 2009)

*لك القصه كامله..........*

السلام عليكم



> دعني الآن أسألك بعض الأسئلة d)
> 
> ـ يبدو أن حضرتك ماشاء الله إعتمدت على نفسك منذ الصغر وعملت وتكسبت
> لكن لم تقل لنا ما عملت ؟



من مرحله السادس الابتدائي الى الصف الرابع اعدادي كنت اعمل مع السيد الوالد في الكافتريا التي كان يمتلكها , علما اني قليل ما ارى والدي لكونه كان كثير السفر الى الخارج وكذلك كان يملك عائله اخرى ولم يكن قادر على اعاله العائلتين معا لذا كان التقصير الكبير معنا والحمد لله لذا كنت اتحمل مصروفي ومصرف اخي الاصغر مني ....... 
بعد ذلك عملت بمعامل الاحذيه وتمكنت من هذه الحرفه واتقنتها واحببتها وبدات بتصميم الاحذيه وموديلاتها وفي المرحله الاولى في الجامعه فتحت معمل بتمويل من احد الاقارب واصبح المعمل اثنين والحمد لله وسلمت ادارت المعامل الى اخي الاكبر ومشت الامور على خير وتحملت المسؤوليه كامله وانا طالب مرحله اولى ..........



> ـ ويبدو أيضاً أن حضرتك مريت بظروف صعبة منها تأخر 3 سنوات عن الدراسة وموت أقاربك ومشاكل العمل أثناء الدراسة ,,, لكنك لم توضح هذه المشاكل خاصة السفر ,,, لو ما في حرج أحب أعرفها



اخي العزيز بشر المحترم سوف اروي كل الحقيقه وبصراحه ولاجلك وانا نادرا ما اتكلم بهذه الصراحه بخصوص هذا الموضوع لكن ولا يهمك اخي لانك طلبت وطلبك مجاب .... وبما اني وافقت على اللقاء اذا يجب ان اكون صريح باجوبتي واتحمل جميع الاسأله ...........

كما قلت سابقا مشت امور العمل والحمد لله الله رزقني واكملت المرحله الثانيه وبدأت المرحله الثالثه وماساتها ..... اني والحمد لله لي التزام ديني اخلاقي وكان لي اصدقاء من نفس النوع وكنا نلتقي دائما ونسمع خطب دينيه وندرس مواضيع دينيه وهكذا وكان النظام سابقا يدقق على هذه الامور خوفا وتحسبا من اي شئ ويوم من الايام جاء شخص لاخي الكبير وقال له ان اخاك سوف يتم القاء القبض عليه وسوف لا يتم العثور عليه نهائيا ومن محبتي لكم حذرتكم , ومباشرة عملت الباسبورت وسلمت كل شئ الى اخي الكبير وغادرت بلدي بعد ذلك بسنتين ونصف تم ترتيب الامور عن طريق معارف ونقود وتم تسويه الامر لكوننا ليس لدينا اي نشاط سياسي .......... هذه قصه سفري .

اما بالنسبه لوفاة اخي الاكبر ليس مدير المعمل بل اكبر اخ لي .... سابقا كان في الجيش وكانت حرب داميه مع ايران وكان اشهر كامله لا ياتي الينا وشارك بمعارك كثيره .... وفي يوم من الايام تم تدمير وحدته العسكريه وبقى هو وبعض الزملاء له وعاد هربا من المعركه واصابه مرض الهستيريا وضعف حاد بالقلب ..... المهم ..... علما انه كان شاعر وكاتب للشعر الحر ..... وبعد اشهر قليله اي قبل انتهاء الحرب باشهر ذهب وسلم نفسه لكونه ترك الجيش لفتره 6 اشهر فقط وبعده لم نراه لفتره 6 اشهر وقالوا لنا انه مسجون وبدانا بزيارته .... وبعد فتره تم أيقاف الحرب بتاريخ 1988-8-8
قلنا الحمد لله سوف يخرج اخي باقرب وقت .... بعدها اتصلوا بنا وقالوا تعالوا كي تستلموا جثه ابنكم ,, صدمنا ولم نصدق الى ان رايناه باعيننا معصوب العينين ومغلول اليدين ومرمي باحد التوابيت على الارض في مكان الاعدام ......... والحمد لله وحده .

اما بالنسبه لاخي الاخر .... فلي اخ مهندس زراعي وحاصل على شهاده علوم في الحاسبات من مواليد 1964 يعمل في اليمن فاصابه مرض السرطان في الدماغ بعد سنه من سفره .... وعاد الينا مشلول ولا يتكلم ... طبعا هذا وانا في المرحله الرابعه من الجامعه ,, لذا تركت كل شئ وتكفلت به الى ان وافاه الاجل بعد سنه من المعاناه .

هذه القصه بكاملها قد يرى البعض منكم الغرابه في الصراحه لكن احببت ان ارويها بما هي ... واعذروني على الاطاله ............



مع تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (21 مايو 2009)

> ـ أثناء كلامك ذكرت الآتي م هادي
> أحب أسألك عن القصد بالتحديد
> يعني أنا شفت كذا حد له كذا توجه يحاول نشره أو "فرضه" سواء معه حق أو لأ
> وأيضاً أنا أُتهمت من قبل بأني بجرّح الآخرين !! فلو حضرتك تقصدني من ضمن ما قصدت دعنا نتحاور بهدوء في القسم العام أو غيره عن ما هو الشيء المعين وهل هو خطأ أم لا وهل بالتجريح أم بالشجاعة ؟ إذا ممكن




السلام عليكم

*
بصراحه انا لم اقصد اي شخص بالتحديد نهائيا بل كل من يحاول جرح مشاعر الاخرين والموضوع لا يستاهل المبارزه :5: وانا بطبعي لا اجادل نهائيا بل اسمع واعتبر ولا افرض لانه ليس دوري في الحياه الفرض بل التعليم والتعلم وللانسان العقل الذي يختار( وكل نفس بما عملت رهينه ) ولست انا من يعاقب او يثيب اذا المساله محلوله ...............
وبصراحه تفاجئت كثيرا عندما قلت تقصدني لا ابدا اخي العزيز انت لك كل الاحترام والتقدير ولا يوجد شئ بيننا يؤدي الى اي خلاف وانت على راسي .............*


واسف ان سببت لك اي الم او احساس بالالم وانا لا اقصد .................

مع تحياتي


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 مايو 2009)

تبارك الله اللقاء إحلو أوي ياخوانا


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 مايو 2009)

*حبيبي ........ محشي !!!!!!!!!!!!*

إن جعل الله بيننا لقاء 
إن شاء الله سأطعمك محشي أجمل من محشي المدام ومن صنع يدي:15::15::15::15::15:
أخوك طباخ كبيييييييييييييييير قبل مايكون مهندس
يوم دخولي المطبخ ........... يوم عيد في بيتنا:15::15::15::15::15:
أما عن الحلو فان شاء الله سيكون مفاجئة :7::7::7::7::7::7::7:
صحة وعافية​


----------



## إسلام علي (21 مايو 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> من مرحله السادس الابتدائي الى الصف الرابع اعدادي كنت اعمل مع السيد الوالد في الكافتريا التي كان يمتلكها , علما اني قليل ما ارى والدي لكونه كان كثير السفر الى الخارج وكذلك كان يملك عائله اخرى ولم يكن قادر على اعاله العائلتين معا لذا كان التقصير الكبير معنا والحمد لله لذا كنت اتحمل مصروفي ومصرف اخي الاصغر مني .......
> بعد ذلك عملت بمعامل الاحذيه وتمكنت من هذه الحرفه واتقنتها واحببتها وبدات بتصميم الاحذيه وموديلاتها وفي المرحله الاولى في الجامعه فتحت معمل بتمويل من احد الاقارب واصبح المعمل اثنين والحمد لله وسلمت ادارت المعامل الى اخي الاكبر ومشت الامور على خير وتحملت المسؤوليه كامله وانا طالب مرحله اولى ..........
> 
> اخي العزيز بشر المحترم سوف اروي كل الحقيقه وبصراحه ولاجلك وانا نادرا ما اتكلم بهذه الصراحه بخصوص هذا الموضوع لكن ولا يهمك اخي لانك طلبت وطلبك مجاب .... وبما اني وافقت على اللقاء اذا يجب ان اكون صريح باجوبتي واتحمل جميع الاسأله ...........
> ...


:4::4::69:
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله :69::69:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
لقد أثرت شجوني أستاذي م هادي 
أسأل الله أن يرحمهم ويرزقكم أجر الصابرين المحتسبين
وأنا إزدت بك إعجاباً أخي م / هادي 
أنت مثال للرجولة فعلاً وتحمل المسؤولية 

رغم أني حزنت لما بُحت لنا به ,,,لكني لم أندم على سؤالي لأن القاريء أكيد لابد أن تصيبه فائدة من تجربتك 
إن كان من أهل اليقظة أما لو كان من أهل الغفلة فنقول له

أين الملوك ذوو التيجان من يمن ,,, و أين منهم أكاليل وتيجانُ ؟
وأن ما شاده شدّاد في إرم ,,, وأين ما ساسه في الفرسِ ساسانُ ؟
وأن ما حازه قارون من ذهب ِ ,,, وأين عاد وشداد وقحطانُ ؟
أتى على الكل أمرُ لا مرد له ,,, حتى قضوا , فأن القوم ما كانوا
.
.
يا غافلاً وله في الدهر موعظةٌ ,,, إن كنتَ في سِنةٍ فالدهرُ يقظانُ 

يفنى كل شيء ويبقى العمل الصالح الرجولي البطولي مثل عمل م هادي وإخوانه من المسلمين ,,, فهل من معتبر ومشمر للجد 


هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> *بصراحه انا لم اقصد اي شخص بالتحديد نهائيا بل كل من يحاول جرح مشاعر الاخرين والموضوع لا يستاهل المبارزه :5: وانا بطبعي لا اجادل نهائيا بل اسمع واعتبر ولا افرض لانه ليس دوري في الحياه الفرض بل التعليم والتعلم وللانسان العقل الذي يختار( وكل نفس بما عملت رهينه ) ولست انا من يعاقب او يثيب اذا المساله محلوله ...............
> وبصراحه تفاجئت كثيرا عندما قلت تقصدني لا ابدا اخي العزيز انت لك كل الاحترام والتقدير ولا يوجد شئ بيننا يؤدي الى اي خلاف وانت على راسي .............*
> واسف ان سببت لك اي الم او احساس بالالم وانا لا اقصد .................
> مع تحياتي


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
لأ لم أقصد هذا م أبو هادي
أنا فقط قلتُ لعلك تلمح لما لمسته منا في القسم العام 
خاصة من م محب الله ورسوله أو غيره أو أنا 
من حوارات وجدل مع الشيعة وكدا
قلت لعلك لا تحب هذه المجادلات 
ولم أقصد الحوار معك أننا مختلفين 
لكن الحمد لله أنا مقلد للعلماء فيما كتبت للزملائي الشيعة
وربما حواراتي لبست ثوب الفرضية ليس من التعصب للنفس وخلاص
لكن من باب "لعلك باخع نفسك على آثارهم ألا يكونوا مؤمنين"
أي مهلك نفسك من الحسرة أنهم لا يؤمنون
والله يعلم أني أحب لأي الإنسان الإسلام والخير
ولي عودة للأسئلة بإذن الله


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 مايو 2009)

:82::82:


إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> إن جعل الله بيننا لقاء ​
> 
> 
> إن شاء الله سأطعمك محشي أجمل من محشي المدام ومن صنع يدي:15::15::15::15::15:
> ...


 
والله يا بشمهندس ربنا يستر لما تدخل المطبخ ربنا يكون فى عونهم فى البيت 
بلاش تعمل كده تانى

:70::82::70::82::70::82::70::82::70::82::70::82::70::82::70::82::70:


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 مايو 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اشكر مرورك الطيب وبصراحه لكل شئ فاكهه وانت فاكهه الملتقى بخفه دمك وملاطفاتك الجميله مع الاعضاء فعلا نحتاج الى ترفيه النفس ............
> 
> ...


 
اسعدك الله فى حياتك وبارك الله لك وبزوجك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 مايو 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك ورزقك ثواب الصابرين 
واعانك الله الى كل خير وباعد عنك كل شر
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 مايو 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> :82::82:
> 
> والله يا بشمهندس ربنا يستر لما تدخل المطبخ ربنا يكون فى عونهم فى البيت
> بلاش تعمل كده تانى
> ...



لا والله يابشمهندسة
يعني أجيب الحاجة تقول لحضرتك:7::7::7::7::7::7::7:
أنا بدخل المطبخ وأنا عندي 10 سنين
يعني خبرة الوقتي:15::15::15::15::15:
وكمان بعرف أعمل حجات إخواتي البنات مبيعرفوش يعملوها
وكانوا بيجبروا عمتي دايما تدخل معايا المطبخ علشان تتعلم مني :7::7::7::7::7:​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 مايو 2009)

بسم الله ماشاء الله
فعلا اللقاء ده فكرة عبقرية
وبجد بنكتشف كنوز بينا ومش حاسين بيها


----------



## مهندسة رضى (21 مايو 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيك مهندس هادى .........

بجد اللقاء جميل ....... 

واجمل شئ انه بيظهر جوانب من الشخصية ..... مش بنعرفها الا فى اللقاء .... بعيدا عن الامور الهندسية 

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس هادى .........


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 مايو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> لا والله يابشمهندسة​
> 
> يعني أجيب الحاجة تقول لحضرتك:7::7::7::7::7::7::7:
> أنا بدخل المطبخ وأنا عندي 10 سنين
> ...


 
خلاص ماشى سماح يا بخت الى تكون من نصيبك وتتجوزك اهو تريحها شويه تنقيلها الارز تعملها السلطة
ولا يهمك خلاص سماح

:14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14:


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه*



اميرةة قال:


> خلاص ماشى سماح يا بخت الى تكون من نصيبك وتتجوزك اهو تريحها شويه تنقيلها الارز تعملها السلطة
> ولا يهمك خلاص سماح
> 
> :14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14:



برده
ماشي
والله بعرف أعمل محشي
وبعرف أعمل جميع أنواع البشميل
وبعرف أعمل ال..............................كرشى والمنبار
في أتقل من كده
:7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 مايو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> برده​
> 
> ماشي
> والله بعرف أعمل محشي
> ...


 
خلاص عرفنا انك استاذ فى الطبخ فى حاجة احسن من كده 100%
بس ايه رايك انى ما اعرفش اعمل الكرشى لانى استحالة اكلها خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص

:2::2::2::2::2::2::2::2::2::2::2::2::2::2::2:


----------



## هادي المهندس (21 مايو 2009)

*شكرا*



اميرةة قال:


> اسعدك الله فى حياتك وبارك الله لك وبزوجك
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




السلام عليكم

اشكر مرورك الطيب اخت اميره وانت انسانه محترمه وبارك الله بك .....................



مع تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (21 مايو 2009)

*الشكر لك اختاه .............*



مهندسة رضى قال:


> ربنا يبارك فيك مهندس هادى .........
> 
> بجد اللقاء جميل .......
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم

اشكر مرورك الطيب اخت رضى وبارك الله بك فقط هذا من حسن اخلاقك ................



مع تحياتي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 مايو 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اشكر مرورك الطيب اخت اميره وانت انسانه محترمه وبارك الله بك .....................
> 
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مهندس هادى

1- ممكن تحكيلنا اذا كان فى موقف طريف ممكن يكون مر عليك فى خلال حياتك او من خلال الدراسة وترك اثر فيك وخلاك فعلا تضحك من قلبك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


2- من هم اكثر الناس قدوة لك سواء فى حياتك الخاصة او العملية وتاثرت بهم كثيرا وتركوا انطباع فى حياتك بوجه عام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


3- ان لم تكن مهندسا لوددت أن تكون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بصرف النظر ان مجموع حضرتك كان مرتفع ويؤهلك انك كنت تدخل كلية الطب لكن اكيد ممكن يكون لحضرتك ميول غير الطب لو كان مجموعك لا يسمح بذلك 


4- باعتبار ان حضرتك متزوج فما هى النصائح الى حضرتك ممكن تقدمها لجميع العناصر الشابة بالملتقى للحصول على زواج ناجح :34: = حياة سعيدة :34: = اسرة صالحة :34: ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
او بمعنى آخر ما هى الاسس التى تراها مناسبة لاختيار الزوجة الصالحة التى يقوم عليها نصف المجتمع وتربية جيل جديد نافع وبناء اسرة سعيدة 
بالاضافة ايضا الى اسس اختيار الزوج الصالح فالاسرة السعيدة الصالحة لا تقوم على نصف واحد فقط هو المراة بل الرجل والمراة شريكان معا لتكوين تلك الاسرة


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (21 مايو 2009)

لقاء اكثر من ممتع اخي هادي
جزاك الله كل خير ورزقك ما تتمني


----------



## هادي المهندس (23 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

اسف على التاخير في الجواب لانشغالي بالعمل ...... نعود سويه الى اللقاء والاجوبه ..............




> مهندس هادى
> 
> 1- ممكن تحكيلنا اذا كان فى موقف طريف ممكن يكون مر عليك فى خلال حياتك او من خلال الدراسة وترك اثر فيك وخلاك فعلا تضحك من قلبك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



بصراحه بالنسبه لهذا السؤال هناك مواقف كثيره لكنها بسيطه ليست لها اهميه تذكر لان ماشاء الله المواقف المبكيه كانت اكثر على كل حال اتذكر موقف وانا في الاردن عندما زرت احد اصدقائي في بيته علما ان بيته للعمل والسكن لانه كان يعمل ببيع البضائع القادمه من العراق علما انها غير مقبول ببيعها في الاردن ويحاسب كل من يبيعها او يقتنيها ويتم مخالفته ومغادرته للبلد المهم عندما كنت معه في البيت سمعنا اصوات غريبه في الشارع اي خارج البيت وقال صديقي لقد ضعنا جاءت الشرطه قلت له اي شرطه انت شو عامل حكى لي اهرب وبسرعه وبصوت عالي فانا لم ارى اي شئ امامي فقط اركض اركض اركض في الشوارع والحارات الى انتبهت الى نفسي اني اركض اركض وحدي ولا يوجد ائ شخص خلفي لكن من الخوف الذي بداخلي وخوف من التسفير , وانتبهت الى نفسي وجلست اضحك اضحك على حالي ههههههههههههههههههه ........


> 2- من هم اكثر الناس قدوة لك سواء فى حياتك الخاصة او العملية وتاثرت بهم كثيرا وتركوا انطباع فى حياتك بوجه عام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




كما تعلمون ان في الحياة اشخاص نلاقيهم صدفه نتعلم منهم وممكن ان يعملوا موقف ينطبع في وحي الذاكره مهما كان الموقف بسيط لكن قد يدل على الشجاعه والصبر والاخلاق والكرم وغيرها من الصفات التي اصبحت روايات الماضي .... لان الله يضع اولياءه في عباده .. ومستحيل ان تخلوا الارض من الاولياء ... وكذلك هناك مواقف كثيره ممكن ان تكون عبره لنا ممكن ان نعتبر منها ولكن ليس كل الناس من يعتبروا الا منهم ذو الالباب وهذه المواقف تبقى في ذاكرتنا نستنبط منها قراءات كثيره لحياتنا ويجب ان نتعلم منها لانها ممكن حدثت ليس بصدفه ولكن بتخطيط الهي لنا وسوف ياتي وقنه لنستثمر هذا الموقف فيه والغاليه مرضاه الله ............

واذكر هناك شخص تأثرت به كثيرا كثيرا وهو صاحب دين واخلاق وداعيه اسلاميه لكن تم اغتياله قبل سنين وصورته واخلاقه مطبوعه في ذاكرتي لا انساها مهما حييت ..............
وكذلك تعرفت على شخص بالصدفه واصبح صديق لي و هذا الشخص تأثرت بشخصيته واخلاقه واسلوبه وبصراحه تعلمت منه الكثير تحمل ما اكلف به مهما كانت صعوبته وتحمل البشر مهما كانت اساليبهم لانهم خلق من الله يجب تحملهم بالحسنى لانه اكيد سوف ياتي يوم ولا يتحملنا غيرنا .......
عدم الظلم لا ببعيد ولا بقريب لان الله وكذلك ا لحقيقه الانسانيه يجب ان ترفض الظلم بكل اوجهه .
طرح ما اريد و ليس شرطا اجعل غيري يؤمن بما ااؤمن به لاني ان افرضت اخطات لكن باخلاقي وباسلوبي يجب ان أأؤثر بالغير لا افرض بل اعرض واطرح وجهه نظري فقط ليس الا ...........
ولا اجرح غيري كما لا احب ان يجرحني غيري والغايه المحافظه على الحقيقه الانسانيه التي خلقنا الله الحق عليها وعدم تشويهها لان هذا الشرك الحقيقي .............
يجب ان احترم عباداتي الظاهريه اي الصلاه والصوم وغيرها من اي شئ يشوهها ,, ما الغرض من هذه العباده وانا اظلم الناس بكلام مؤذي ولا احترم اهلي ولا اصدقائي ودائم الجرح لغيري بحجه رضا الله بفرض اشياء هي بالحقيقه ليست مفترق طرق بل هي طريق واحد والسبب جهلنا ...... وكذلك احكي على الغير بكلام لا يليق باخلاق الانسان وارى نفسي كل شئ واتكبر على غيري واعتقد اني الاعلم والاكثر تدينا علما اني الاتعس وانا لا احس , اذا اصبحت هذه العباده مجرد شكل او موده او حركات ليس لها اي فائده وفائدتها انتفت بانتفاء غايتها .. اتعرفون ماهي غايه هذه العباده هي جعلك انسان بمعنى الكلمه وتقييدك بالاخلاق وجعلك انسان يضرب به المثل لانك حققت من خلال هذه العباده الانسان الذي خلقه الله لغايته لا لعكسها ..........

ولا انسى هناك شخص وهو اختي الكبرى اعتبرها رمز لصبر المرأه واخلاقها والتزامها وهي كانت لي الام والاخت الحنون حيث كانت تملك من الحب والحنان والايمان والصبر ما لا يوصف حيث كرسته كله لاخوتها الى ان وصلتهم الى مراكز ترضي الله والضمير .

لا اعرف اخذني قلمي بالكتابه ........ واسف للاطاله نتمنى الفائده .....................




مع تحياتي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 مايو 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> عدم الظلم لا ببعيد ولا بقريب لان الله وكذلك ا لحقيقه الانسانيه يجب ان ترفض الظلم بكل اوجهه .
> طرح ما اريد و ليس شرطا اجعل غيري يؤمن بما ااؤمن به لاني ان افرضت اخطات لكن باخلاقي وباسلوبي يجب ان أأؤثر بالغير لا افرض بل اعرض واطرح وجهه نظري فقط ليس الا ...........
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك ونفعك ونفع بك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## هادي المهندس (23 مايو 2009)

> - ان لم تكن مهندسا لوددت أن تكون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> بصرف النظر ان مجموع حضرتك كان مرتفع ويؤهلك انك كنت تدخل كلية الطب لكن اكيد ممكن يكون لحضرتك ميول غير الطب لو كان مجموعك لا يسمح بذلك



لوددت ان اكون مهندســـــــــــــــــــا ........................

بصراحه لا اعرف لكن احببت الهندسه واختصاصاتها ........ علما انه كانت لي هوايه الرسم والخط وكنت احب ان اتطور بها لكن تقريبا تركتها لانها تحتاج الى وقت وصفاء ذهن تقريبا ولم تسنح لي الفرصه بتطوير مهارتي.





> 4- باعتبار ان حضرتك متزوج فما هى النصائح الى حضرتك ممكن تقدمها لجميع العناصر الشابة بالملتقى للحصول على زواج ناجح = حياة سعيدة = اسرة صالحة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> او بمعنى آخر ما هى الاسس التى تراها مناسبة لاختيار الزوجة الصالحة التى يقوم عليها نصف المجتمع وتربية جيل جديد نافع وبناء اسرة سعيدة
> بالاضافة ايضا الى اسس اختيار الزوج الصالح فالاسرة السعيدة الصالحة لا تقوم على نصف واحد فقط هو المراة بل الرجل والمراة شريكان معا لتكوين تلك الاسرة




هذا الموضوع طويل وشرحه لا يقتصر على اسطر بل الى صفحات ولكن ساحاول اختصاره بما رايته من خلال حياتي وكذلك ما رايته مع اصدقائي وبعض المقربين حيث مروا بمشاكل عائليه كثيره ( وبصراحه انا من المهتمين بهذا الموضوع لانه صميم الحياة وكما اعتقد ان الحياة الزوجيه اذا بدات صح تستمر صح وتاتي بثمار مباركه وسعيده ...)

في بدايه الزواج انصح الرجل بعدم فرض الطبيعه الرجوليه لديه بعمليه الفرض التي لا يتقبلها اي انسان الا لاسباب ومنها موضوع كلامنا وهي سر المرأه وهي العاطفه اي يبدأ الرجل بجعل المراه تثق به وتعتقد اعتقاد كامل بان هذا الشخص هو الذي يوصلها الى بر الامان وهو فارس احلامها كما يقال وذلك من خلال احترامها بكل شئ ومعرفه اسلوبها واخلاقها وطريقه تعاملها مع الغير اي اكتشفها وانت خلال هذه الفتره أجعلها لا ترى الا الله وأنت وهذا هو الصح وبعد ذلك ابدا بخطوه خطوه معها مثلا نوع الملابس والميكاب والصلاه والحجاب وطريقه الكلام وستجدها ستنفذ ما تريد طبعا في ما اذا كنت ما تريد انت هو الصح , وليس, هي الخطأ بل قد يكون لا يرضيك وهذا شئ طبيعي لكون الرجل يحب زوجته ان تكون مثل ما يريد .......... هذه نقطه مهمه ..........
النقطه الاخرى حاورها تكلم معها حاول ان تكون لها المستمع الجيد لا تترك لها باب لتخرج منه الى اهلها او صديقاتها ببوح مايدور في خلاجاتها وحاول ان تحلهه .... اكيد سوف تقولون لماذا الرجل يجب ان يقوم بكل هذا واين المرأه تعرفون لماذا لان الرجال قوامون على النساء والنساء كائن بطبيعته ضعيف مهما كانت لها قوى ومراكز وشهادات فهي بالنهايه نسمه تحتاج الى الوعاء الذي يحتويها , واذا نجحنا نحن بذلك اذا دخلنا الى باب السعاده الزوجيه وبدات المرحله بتكوين العائله من الاولاد وطريقه التربيه وستكون لك ليس فقط الزوجه بل كل شئ لانك جعلتها تحس بقيمتها في العائله وبصراحه انا لا احبذ عمل المرأه الا في الظرورات ولا ضير بعملها في مجال التدريس الفعال .....
لان مكانها البيت والاولاد وخدمه زوجها وفرصه للعباده وترك ملوثات الحياه التي تؤثر على المرأه اكثر من الرجل لان وكما قلنا ان المراه شرفنا ...........

نصيحتي للمرأه لاتكوني أمرأه تحب الكلام الكثير والمجادله مع زوجك وابو بيتك لانه الرجل يحب المراه المطيعه قولي له نعم مثل ماتريد ولكن ممكن ان نتناقش انا يعجبني هكذا واذا لا يعجبك خلاص مثل ما تريد وان راى زوجك اسلوبك بهذا الشكل سوف يخجل ويفضل ما تريدين في حال ما تريدين هو الافضل ......
لاتنظري الى غيرك بل انظري الى نفسك لانك الافضل بعين زوجك ......
لا تخرجي اسرارك خارج البيت نهائيا نهائيا لانه احد اسباب خراب البيت خروج الاسرار العائليه وحلوا المشكله بعقل وبتفهم وليس بالعصبيه وتجاوزي كثيرا لان لا يوجد شئ يسوى لكي يتم الزعل اهم شئ صفاء البيت وهدوءه لان الله يبارك باصحاب البيت الهادئ وقله الجدال فيه لان كثره الجدال تذهب بركه البيت .... اعلموا ان كل شئ محسوب اي كثره الجدال والمشاكل كلها من قله الايمان لو كان الزوجين من اصحاب الايمان والاخلاق لا توجد اي مشكله بينهم و لا ينامون وهم متخاصمين ابدا ابدا ونصيحتي للمتزوجين مهما حصلت مشكله لاتناموا وانتم خصماء بل تراضوا , والله لا يوجد ما يستدعي الزعل لان الحياة اسمى من الزعل وهناك اشياء اهم يفترض ان تاخذ وقتنا وليس الزعل , لا يهم تجاوزوا وتنازلوا لانكم الزوجين المحبين ...........


نصيحتي لك اختي التي تنتظرين الزوج المبارك انشاء الله عندما يتم الزواج لا تفرضي ما تريدين بل تنازلي عن اشياء كثيره قد يراها الزوج غير صالحه لك وقللي من زياره اهلك ...... وحبيه وكوني مطيعه لانك بطاعه زوجك تكونين قد اطعت الله وهذا هو احد ادوارك بالحياة لانه اذا كانت المرأه صالحه عاش الزوجين بالجنه والا فان حياتهم جحيم والمعادله معكوسه طبعا ...........

الى من تنتظر الزواج وقد تأخر او لم ياتي وقته لا تجعلي نفسك ضمن خلجان نفسك التي تقول قد فاتني القطار او اصبح القطار بعيد او غير ذلك من الكلام بل كوني مؤمنه بحكمه الله وبعدالته اي لك حياتك الكامله المقدره لك لا تزيد ولا تنقص وكوني مؤمنه بحالك وكوني ذات ثقه كبيره بنفسك واكيد لله حكمه لا يعلما الا هو قد يكون انت تؤدين عمل افضل من الزواج الان والزواج والعائله والاستقرار سوف ياتي لا محاله لكن يطبق الله ما يريد ولا تضعف ثقتنا بالله ..

لا اطيل عليكم وأعذوروني على تقصيري واتمنى ان افتكم ولو بشئ قليل .............



مع تحياتي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 مايو 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> لوددت ان اكون مهندســـــــــــــــــــا ........................
> 
> بصراحه لا اعرف لكن احببت الهندسه واختصاصاتها ........ علما انه كانت لي هوايه الرسم والخط وكنت احب ان اتطور بها لكن تقريبا تركتها لانها تحتاج الى وقت وصفاء ذهن تقريبا ولم تسنح لي الفرصه بتطوير مهارتي.
> 
> ...


 
اللهم اعف شباب وشابات المسلمين بالزوجات والأزواج الصالحين واجعل بيوتهم روضة من رياض الجنة 
آمين


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (24 مايو 2009)

حبيبنا وأخونا هادي
ماهو رد فعلك عند وجودك في أحد المواقع وتطاول عليك أحد العمال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل يختلف رد الفعل اذا كان هذا التطول من جانب زميل او من هو أكبر منك في التدرج الوظيفي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وماهو رد فعل المهندس هادي عندما تسيء المرأة إليه باختلاف وضعها......... زميله ....... رئيسة في العمل .........؟؟؟


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (24 مايو 2009)

حبيبنا وأخونا هادي
ماهو رد فعلك عند وجودك في أحد المواقع وتطاول عليك أحد العمال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل يختلف رد الفعل اذا كان هذا التطول من جانب زميل او من هو أكبر منك في التدرج الوظيفي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وماهو رد فعل المهندس هادي عندما تسيء المرأة إليه باختلاف وضعها......... زميله ....... رئيسة في العمل .........؟؟؟


----------



## هادي المهندس (24 مايو 2009)

*اساله جميله ...................*



إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> حبيبنا وأخونا هادي
> ماهو رد فعلك عند وجودك في أحد المواقع وتطاول عليك أحد العمال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وهل يختلف رد الفعل اذا كان هذا التطول من جانب زميل او من هو أكبر منك في التدرج الوظيفي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وماهو رد فعل المهندس هادي عندما تسيء المرأة إليه باختلاف وضعها......... زميله ....... رئيسة في العمل .........؟؟؟




السلام عليكم
*
اساله جميله ومفيده للجميع .................

اولا حدث قبل شهر تقريبا موقف مع العمال وهم النجارين وهم هنود بطبيعه الحال في الامارات وطلبت منهم عمل شئ ورفضوا وبشده (علما انهم لا يعلموا من انا لانه كانوا جديدين على الموقع) وحاولوا التطاول لكن ذهبت بعيد عنهم وتمالكت اعصابي وذهبت اليهم مع الفورمن واخذت ارقام عملهم ID Nomber ورفضوا لكن النتيجه اخذتها المهم خصمت لهم اليوم بطوله ..... لاسباب .... درس لهم كي لا يتطاولوا على المهندس وتكون عبره لغيرهم .

بالنسبه للسؤال الثاني .......... أكيد هناك فرق بطبيعه المراكز العمليه فالنسبه لزميلي حيث حدث اليوم معي موقف بداخلي اصبحت بركان لانه احسست بظلم فاستملكت نفسي استغفرت الله .. وتركته بعد ساعات والله حس نفسه على خطأ فجاء واعتذر مني وانقضيت عليه بالكلام المفيد له .... علما في وقتها قررت ان لم ياتي انا اذهب اليه وافهمه على خطأه وانصحه ..........

اما بالنسبه لمديري حيث حصل سوء تفاهم بيننا وتجاوزني بالعمل وتركته واتممنا العمل على اتم وجه وبعد عده ايام وجدته مرتاح نفسيا فاستغليت الموقف وعاتبته واحس بذنبه واعتذر مني والحمد لله قال لي اشكرك لانك واجهتني بخطأي ... وبصراحه كما قلت سابقا انا لا اتحمل الظلم واحاول ان اوضححه وبتعقل ..........

اما بالنسبه للمرأه ...... المشكله المراه بطبيعتها كائن حساس وعاطفي لذا يتم التصرف على ضوء هذه النقطتين وطبعا حسب الموقف اكيد ولا يوجد اي فرق بينها وبين الرجل من ناحيه حدوث اي مشكله لان الاثنين يجب ان يتم علاج الموقف معهم بالكلام المنطقي...........
احب ان اوضح شئ , اذا تم حل اي نزاع بتكبير المشكله والتجادل بالكلام الغير مجدي وعدم احترام البعض اذا ما هو الفرق بيننا نحن المثقفين وبين غيرهم يجب ان يكون حدود وتمييز بين اصحاب العقل الكبير واصحاب المنطق ويجب ان نكون قدوه بتعاملنا مع الكل الصغير والكبير الغني والفقير كي يكون ضميرنا مرتاح ونفوسنا مطمئنه ............

اتمنى ان اصبت بجوابي *



مع تحياتي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
1- ما هى طموحات المهندس هادى على الصعيد العام وفى حياتك العملية والمهنية ؟
2- لمست من اجابات حضرتك انك من الشخصيات المسالمة والحساسة بعض الشئ عند تعاملها مع الآخرين
ماذا تفعل اذا تعرضت او احسست بالظلم من احد الاشخاص ؟
3- ماهى الجوانب الحسنة والسيئة فى شخصية المهندس هادى ؟
4- ما رايك فى مهنة الهندسة بوجه عام وبوجه خاص مدى ملائمة هذه المهنة بالنسبة للمهندسات ؟
5- ما رايك فى عمل المرأة بوجه عام ؟
6- التمست من خلال اجابات حضرتك الالتزام الدينى والاخلاقى فهل ممكن ان تقص لنا عن بداية التزامك الدينى - هل هناك من كان قدوة لك وشجعك على ذلك؟


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (25 مايو 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> *
> اساله جميله ومفيده للجميع .................
> 
> ...




القلوب عند بعضها فعلا
كل المشاكل قريبه يعني:7::7::7::7::7::7:


----------



## هادي المهندس (25 مايو 2009)

*اساله ذكيه ...............*

السلام عليكم

الاخت اميره المحترمه بصراحه جميع اسالتك جميله وذكيه تدل عل شخصيه متعقله واتمنى ان افيدكم باجوبتي المتواضعه ...........



> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 1- ما هى طموحات المهندس هادى على الصعيد العام وفى حياتك العملية والمهنية ؟



بصراحه لكل انسان طموح قد يتعدى حدوده الانيـــــــــه لعلمه بقدراته المستقبليه او ان هناك طموح محدود ... المهم ... طموحي وبصراحه ان اطور نفسي بالتصاميم وخاصه تخصص تصميم ال Post Tension ويكون لي مكتب استشاري او مؤسسه استشاريه ....... واحاول عمل اشياء جديده وفريده .
وبصراحه لي امنيــــــه اتمنى ان تتحقق وهي اما ا اكون مالك او مدير ذو مسؤوليه غير محدده لمجموعه شركات او مؤسسات:7::7::7: ... غايتي فيها ليست الماده او المركزفقط بل .... احاول تشغيل كل من يستحق العمل من اهلي واصدقائي والمحتاجين الذين اعرفهم وهذه غايه السعاده لي عندما اجدهم سعيدين بعملهم واحساسهم بكونهم مفيدين ببلدهم .....:32::32:


> 2- لمست من اجابات حضرتك انك من الشخصيات المسالمة والحساسة بعض الشئ عند تعاملها مع الآخرين
> ماذا تفعل اذا تعرضت او احسست بالظلم من احد الاشخاص ؟



بصراحه قبل 3 سنين احسست بظلم كبير جدا جدا بالعمل وهو بصراحه بالنتيجه كان تخطيط الهي كي يخرجني من استمرار الظلم واعطاني الله شئ افضل منه بكثير لكن الفكره اني انظلمت , اتصدقين اني لحد الان احسها بقلبي لكن اقول الحمد لله على كل حال .... وفي وقتها لم استطع ان اعمل اي شئ لان اخلاقي وتربيتي وثقافتي حددتني باي تصرف فقط اتقبل الامر وامضي وقلت لهم شكرا على كل شئ شكرا لانني كنت الافضل وبشهادتكم .........
اما الان اذا حصل لي ظلم احاول لا اسكت وادافع عن حقي ولا اعطي لغيري الفرصه بالاستمرار بالظلم لكن كل هذا بعقل وبتروي لان الظالم ان احسسته بحبك له رغم كل شئ سوف يحس بتفاهته وتفاهه ما يعمله .


> 3- ماهى الجوانب الحسنة والسيئة فى شخصية المهندس هادى ؟



لا استطيع ان اقيم نفسي بالجوانب الحسنه لكن استطيع ان اوبين الجوانب السيئه وهي كوني حساس جدا واتاثر بسرعه واحيانا اتسرع بتصرف معين بعده اندم او احاسب نفسي عليه واكيد هناك جوانب سلبيه اكثر غيري يعرفها ... على الرغم من كل هذا عندي جانب بعيد في حياتي وهو القسوه انا لي القدره هلى القساوه وبقوه في اوقات احتياجي لها اي انه الكارت النهائي الذي استخدمه في حال اضطرني ظلمي لذلك .....وبصراحه اكتشفت هذا قريبا اي الانسان مجهول بذاته ولكن يحتاج الانسان وباستمرار ان يكتشف نفسه قد يملك اشياء كثيره جباره وجميله وقاسيه ومفيده وغيرها لكن يحتاج الى ان لا يهمل حاله بل يجب ان يتقرب من الله كي تتقرب منه حقيقه الله لان وكما قلنا يجب ان نجلي الصدأ في انفسنا كي نكتشفها ....
4


> - ما رايك فى مهنة الهندسة بوجه عام وبوجه خاص مدى ملائمة هذه المهنة بالنسبة للمهندسات ؟



الهندسه علم جميل جدا ورائع اتعلمون ان الهندسه ليست شئ مستنبط او وجد حديثا بعد الميلاد بل هو حقيقه كونيه من الخالق واوجد كل شئ بقوانين الهندسه وانا افكر ببحث يربط بين الهندسه والدين لذا فان الهندسه علم تطويري قابل لتطوير العقل واحداث الابداع المنطقي والخيالي , وجمالها يكمن عندما يجلس الشخص وبيده قلمه ومخططاته ويبدا بالحسابات والرسم واستنباط الاحكام الهندسيه وحل معادلاتها بالتصميم والتدقيق هنا تكمن المساله بتشغيل العقل وهذه اللحضات تكون اسعد لحظات العقل ونحن لا نحسها فقط يكون احساسنا بالراحه النفسيه لكوننا انجزنا شئ ولا نعلم ما يحدث بداخلنا وبداخل العقل ..... وهذه الفكره يجب ان نعكسها فيما اذا كنا نمسك القلم وورقه ونبدا بالتفكير بالله وبالخلق .

اما بالنسبه لمهنه الهندسه للمرأه بصراحه افضل شئ لها هو التصميم او تخصص الرسم المعماري او اي شئ لا يتعارض مع كونها امرأه اي تضمن احترامها بالتعاون مع الغير وتبتعد عن اي عمل يقلل من هيبتها واحترامها لان وكمت نعلم ان جمال المرأه بحشمتها واخلاقها .وانا لا افضل اي عمل غير ذلك بالنسبه لتخصص الهندسه .



> 5- ما رايك فى عمل المرأة بوجه عام ؟



قد اكون صريح بعض الشئ واتمنى ان تفهم صراحتي بالوجه الحسن .... رأي المتواضع الذي يتوافق مع الاخلاق والالتزام ...... كما قلنا ان المرأه جمالها وروتها وكل شئ فيها يكمن باخلاقها وعفتها واحترامها لنفسها .... اذا احيانا هناك اعمال تقلل من هذا كله او تعدمه ........
افضل عمل للمراه هو التدريس لما فيه من خدمه للناس ........
وتبتعد عن اي عمل يجعله بمواقف حساسه تجعلها تفد لطافتها ويجعلها كثيره الكلام مما يقلل من الحقيقه التي وضعها الله بها .
والافضل بعد زواج المرأه ات تكون في البيت في مملكتها التي تصان بها في وضعها الطبيعي بخدمه زوجها وتربيه الاولاد والطاعه والعباده ...... 
والافضل جربي واستمري في العمل بعد الزواج ولسنتين او ثلاث وستجدين وتقارنين بينهم وسوف يتبين لك ان الافضليه للبيت لانك سوف تملين روتين العمل وتعب بتربيه الاولاد ....


> 6- التمست من خلال اجابات حضرتك الالتزام الدينى والاخلاقى فهل ممكن ان تقص لنا عن بداية التزامك الدينى - هل هناك من كان قدوة لك وشجعك على ذلك؟



بصراحه الموضوع طويل لكن سوف اوجز الاهم .... واقول لك انا التزامي ليس كما تتوقعين تقليدي وقد يكون هذا عيب من عيوبي ... حيث اني لا أوؤمن بالالتزام الظاهري فقط بل الوجداني الحقيقي اي اني البس اي شئ ما عدى ما يقلل هيبتي الانسانيه اما الله وضميري و عند الغير اذهب الى اي مكان للترفيه عدا ما يجعلني اغتاب من الغير ( اي لا تضع نفسك بمواقف الغيبه) وهكذا ..... والله العالم بخفايا النفوس....

منذ الصغر وانا اصلي مع اخي الكبير الى ان كبرت بدات بالاشياء البسيطه التي تغضب الله .. يوم من الايام انتبهت لحالي وقلت لماذا انا بهذه المواقف الغبيه والغير مسؤوله واستحيت من حالي وبدات اغير اصدقائي وسلوكي واصبحت ابحث عن كل ما يقربني من الله وتاثرت كثيرا بداعيه اسلامي كما ذكرت سابقا وكان له الفضل بعد الله حيث علمني ماهي العباده اي حقيقه العباده اي العباده الاخلاقيه وليست الحركات فقط والالتزام باهذه العبادات فقط بل بسلوكي بالحياة مع الناس وكيف انا انسان امثل الله في الارض وكيف يجب ان اكون واحس بالبشر وكيف اكون انسان مفيد وغير مؤذي في الحياه كي اضمن لقائي مع الخالق وهو يسالني عن اعمالي وفوائدي بالحياه كما يسالنا مديرنا في العمل ونحاول ان نكون افضل مايمكن امامه لكن الخالق والحقيقه اولى وانفع وان الله لا يريد منا ان نرهق انفسنا لمرضاته لا يريدنا ان نرتاح في مرضاته بل هي راحتنا ومرضاتنا وسعادتنا الابديه ....

لا اطيل عليكم ...... ونسال الله المغفره للجميع 


مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 مايو 2009)

> قد اكون صريح بعض الشئ واتمنى ان تفهم صراحتي بالوجه الحسن .... رأي المتواضع الذي يتوافق مع الاخلاق والالتزام ...... كما قلنا ان المرأه جمالها وروتها وكل شئ فيها يكمن باخلاقها وعفتها واحترامها لنفسها .... اذا احيانا هناك اعمال تقلل من هذا كله او تعدمه ........
> افضل عمل للمراه هو التدريس لما فيه من خدمه للناس ........
> وتبتعد عن اي عمل يجعله بمواقف حساسه تجعلها تفد لطافتها ويجعلها كثيره الكلام مما يقلل من الحقيقه التي وضعها الله بها .
> _والافضل بعد زواج المرأه ات تكون في البيت في مملكتها التي تصان بها في وضعها الطبيعي بخدمه زوجها وتربيه الاولاد والطاعه والعباده ......
> ...


فتح الله لك وعليك يا اخ هادي وكلامك هذا حق ولتقريب وجهة النظر نضرب مثال بفريق كرة القدم - وهي لعبه جماعيه ولكل لاعب مشترك في الفريق دور معين او مهمه معينه ونجاحه في تأدية تلك المهمه علي اكمل وجه يؤدي الي نجاح الفريق ككل 
فمثلا هناك حارس مرمي للفريق وهناك مهاجم للفريق - ومكان حارس المرمي هو منطقة جزاؤه او تحت العارضه والقائمين كما يقولون لمنع احراز الاهداف في مرمي فريقه - ومكان المهاجم هو منطقة جزاء الخصم لكي يحرز الاهداف - فهل يجوز ان حارس المرمي يقول انا عاوز العب جنب المهاجم انا زيي زيه ولا اقل عنه وساتواجد في منطقة جزاء الخصم لاحراز الاهداف زي المهاجم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طبعا ستكون النتيجة ان الفريق اصبح بدون حارس مرمي وده معناه ان مرمي هذا الفريق سيصاب بوابل من الاهداف الذي لاحصر له ولا عدد - و طبعا الفريق فرحان ان اصبح عنده اتنين مهاجمين ولكن هل الفائده الناتجه عن انتقال حارس المرمي- المؤهل كحارس مرمي فقط - الي مركز المهاجم بجوار المهاجم الاصلي الموهوب و المؤهل لدور المهاجم - فهل الفائده الناتجه عن ذلك الانتقال تزيد عن الخسائر الناتجه عن تركه لمرماه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طبعا لا - ده حتي بيقوللك ان حارس المرمي له حصانه في منطقة مرماه يفقدها اذا خرج عن تلك المنطقه - سبحان الله-
فكذلك الحال للمراه فهي حارس مرمي الاسره ويجب الا تترك هذا المركز لانها لن تبدع في اي مركز آخر حيث انها موهوبه من الواهب عز وجل علي تأدية هذا الدور - والا فستكون الهزيمه للاسره ثقيله ومدويه 
وهي دي المشكله الحقيقيه اللي بيقع فيها معظم الناس - احترام قانون لعبة كرة القدم او قانون العمل او اي قانون آخر من صنع الانسان وعدم احترام قانون الخالق عز وجل - رغم ان الاولويه يجب ان تكون لصالح الاسرة اولا باتباع قانون الخالق عز وجل 
والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــــد_


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الردود وان كانت تنم فهى تنم عن شخصية محترمة ومتواضعة اما بالنسبة لتعليقى على اجابات الاسئلة

بصراحه لكل انسان طموح قد يتعدى حدوده الانيـــــــــه لعلمه بقدراته المستقبليه او ان هناك طموح محدود ... المهم ... طموحي وبصراحه ان اطور نفسي بالتصاميم وخاصه تخصص تصميم ال Post Tension ويكون لي مكتب استشاري او مؤسسه استشاريه ....... واحاول عمل اشياء جديده وفريده .
وبصراحه لي امنيــــــه اتمنى ان تتحقق وهي اما ا اكون مالك او مدير ذو مسؤوليه غير محدده لمجموعه شركات او مؤسسات:7::7::7: ... غايتي فيها ليست الماده او المركزفقط بل .... احاول تشغيل كل من يستحق العمل من اهلي واصدقائي والمحتاجين الذين اعرفهم وهذه غايه السعاده لي عندما اجدهم سعيدين بعملهم واحساسهم بكونهم مفيدين ببلدهم .....:32::32:

رزقك الله كل ما تتمنى ووفقك الى الخير دائما

بصراحه قبل 3 سنين احسست بظلم كبير جدا جدا بالعمل وهو بصراحه بالنتيجه كان تخطيط الهي كي يخرجني من استمرار الظلم واعطاني الله شئ افضل منه بكثير لكن الفكره اني انظلمت , اتصدقين اني لحد الان احسها بقلبي لكن اقول الحمد لله على كل حال .... وفي وقتها لم استطع ان اعمل اي شئ لان اخلاقي وتربيتي وثقافتي حددتني باي تصرف فقط اتقبل الامر وامضي وقلت لهم شكرا على كل شئ شكرا لانني كنت الافضل وبشهادتكم .........
اما الان اذا حصل لي ظلم احاول لا اسكت وادافع عن حقي ولا اعطي لغيري الفرصه بالاستمرار بالظلم لكن كل هذا بعقل وبتروي لان الظالم ان احسسته بحبك له رغم كل شئ سوف يحس بتفاهته وتفاهه ما يعمله .

رد فعل حضرتك عن دفع الظلم وان كان يدل فهو يدل على شخصية حساسة ومسالمة ولا تحب ايذاء الغير وان كان لى تعليق على هذه الجملة لان الظالم ان احسسته بحبك له رغم كل شئ سوف يحس بتفاهته وتفاهه ما يعمله .
فالظالم اذا لم تستطع ان تقتص منه فهو لا يستحق ان تتعامل معه اصلا لان فى الغالب من يعتاد الظلم والاعتداء على حقوق الآخرين فهو يدرك انه ظالم ولكنه اعتاد على ذلك فان لم تكن تستطيع ان تقتص منه فالبعد عنه افضل او التعامل معه بحذر ومحاولة تفاديه بقدر الامكان والا اذا ظللت اكرمه واحسن اليه وهو لا يستحق ذلك فهذا هدر لحقوقى وضعف من ناحيتى 
فانسب شئ هو رد حقى او اجتنابه بقدر المستطاع واخذ حذرى منه والا فأنا لم اتعلم وقتها من تلك التجربة

لا استطيع ان اقيم نفسي بالجوانب الحسنه لكن استطيع ان اوبين الجوانب السيئه وهي كوني حساس جدا واتاثر بسرعه واحيانا اتسرع بتصرف معين بعده اندم او احاسب نفسي عليه واكيد هناك جوانب سلبيه اكثر غيري يعرفها ... على الرغم من كل هذا عندي جانب بعيد في حياتي وهو القسوه انا لي القدره هلى القساوه وبقوه في اوقات احتياجي لها اي انه الكارت النهائي الذي استخدمه في حال اضطرني ظلمي لذلك .....وبصراحه اكتشفت هذا قريبا اي الانسان مجهول بذاته ولكن يحتاج الانسان وباستمرار ان يكتشف نفسه قد يملك اشياء كثيره جباره وجميله وقاسيه ومفيده وغيرها لكن يحتاج الى ان لا يهمل حاله بل يجب ان يتقرب من الله كي تتقرب منه حقيقه الله لان وكما قلنا يجب ان نجلي الصدأ في انفسنا كي نكتشفها ....

اعتقد ان كلمة قسوة التى تتكلم حضرتك عنها والتى تصل لها احيانا قد تكون مبالغ فيها قليلا فمعنى اهمالك للشخص او عدم التعامل معه فهو ليس بالقسوة فهو اقل رد فعل وخاصة مع الشخص الحساس الذى يتاثر سريعا ولا يستطيع فى الغالب التعدى على الغير والاخذ بحقة بسبب طباعه الهادئة والمحترمة التى نشأ عليها بالاضافة الى انه يتاثر حتى بمجرد الاحساس انه قد تسبب فى ايذاء غيره ولو باى كلمة
كلمة قسوة كبيرة جدا على كلمة الاحساس وان كنت لا اعرف اذا كنت حضرتك تقصد بها البعد عن الشخص واجتنابه فهو رد فعل طبيعى لاصحاب الشخصيات الحساسة التى فى الغالب تعجز طباعها عن ان تقتص من الشخص الذى تسبب بايذائها ام تقصد بالقسوة هو ايذاء الغير
وبصرحة حضرتك من الشخصيات النادرة وان كنت تعتبر ان الحساسية المفرطة عيب فهى ميزة تجعلك تراعى الآخرين بقدر الامكان وتتجنب ايذائهم الا انها عيب لصاحبها لانها تؤذية وتضره حيث انه يتاثر سريعا بتصرفات الغير ويضع لها اعتبار فى زمن قل فيه من يراعى اعتبارات ومشاعر الآخرين

الهندسه علم جميل جدا ورائع اتعلمون ان الهندسه ليست شئ مستنبط او وجد حديثا بعد الميلاد بل هو حقيقه كونيه من الخالق واوجد كل شئ بقوانين الهندسه وانا افكر ببحث يربط بين الهندسه والدين لذا فان الهندسه علم تطويري قابل لتطوير العقل واحداث الابداع المنطقي والخيالي , وجمالها يكمن عندما يجلس الشخص وبيده قلمه ومخططاته ويبدا بالحسابات والرسم واستنباط الاحكام الهندسيه وحل معادلاتها بالتصميم والتدقيق هنا تكمن المساله بتشغيل العقل وهذه اللحضات تكون اسعد لحظات العقل ونحن لا نحسها فقط يكون احساسنا بالراحه النفسيه لكوننا انجزنا شئ ولا نعلم ما يحدث بداخلنا وبداخل العقل ..... وهذه الفكره يجب ان نعكسها فيما اذا كنا نمسك القلم وورقه ونبدا بالتفكير بالله وبالخلق .

احترم راى حضرتك فى مهنة الهندسة وان كان يوحى ان حضرتك تحب فعلا هذه المهنة للدرجة التى تجعلك ترغب بتطويرها وتربطها بالدين وروحانيات الانسان 
وبالدرجة التى تجعلك تحس براحة نفسية عندما تمارس المهنة حتى انك تتكلم عنها كانك تنسج ابيات من الشعر

اما بالنسبه لمهنه الهندسه للمرأه بصراحه افضل شئ لها هو التصميم او تخصص الرسم المعماري او اي شئ لا يتعارض مع كونها امرأه اي تضمن احترامها بالتعاون مع الغير وتبتعد عن اي عمل يقلل من هيبتها واحترامها لان وكمت نعلم ان جمال المرأه بحشمتها واخلاقها .وانا لا افضل اي عمل غير ذلك بالنسبه لتخصص الهندسه .

انا احترم فيك هذا الراى وجزاكم الله خيرا

قد اكون صريح بعض الشئ واتمنى ان تفهم صراحتي بالوجه الحسن .... رأي المتواضع الذي يتوافق مع الاخلاق والالتزام ...... كما قلنا ان المرأه جمالها وروتها وكل شئ فيها يكمن باخلاقها وعفتها واحترامها لنفسها .... اذا احيانا هناك اعمال تقلل من هذا كله او تعدمه ........
افضل عمل للمراه هو التدريس لما فيه من خدمه للناس ........
وتبتعد عن اي عمل يجعله بمواقف حساسه تجعلها تفد لطافتها ويجعلها كثيره الكلام مما يقلل من الحقيقه التي وضعها الله بها .
والافضل بعد زواج المرأه ات تكون في البيت في مملكتها التي تصان بها في وضعها الطبيعي بخدمه زوجها وتربيه الاولاد والطاعه والعباده ...... 
والافضل جربي واستمري في العمل بعد الزواج ولسنتين او ثلاث وستجدين وتقارنين بينهم وسوف يتبين لك ان الافضليه للبيت لانك سوف تملين روتين العمل وتعب بتربيه الاولاد ....

انا مع حضرتك طبعا ان مهنة المراة الطبيعية هو بيتها وليس هناك ما يضايقنى فى راى حضرتك
لأن الله خلق المرأة على طبيعة فسيولوجية وقوة جسمانية تختلف تماما عن الرجل وبما يتناسب مع طبيعتها الأصليه كزوجة وام فنجد ان الله جبل المرأة واعطاها الصبر بما يتناسب مع طبيعتها كام وزوجة وليس لتحمل مشاق ومهام الرجل فى العمل بالخارج
فسبحان الله نجد المراة تصبر على متاعب الحمل والتربية لاطفالها فى حين ان الله خلق الرجل وجعل طبيعته الجسمانية بما لا تؤهله طبعا لهذه المهام حتى أنه قد يتضايق من بكاء طفله بصفة مستمرة بعكس الام التى تصبر على ذلك
على الجانب الآخر اذا نظرنا للمراة خارج العمل واذا عملت لفترات طويلة الى حد ما فانها تنهار جسمانيا سريعا بل وقد تكون اكثر عصبية اذا تولت قيادة وادارة بعض المهام واحيانا قد تلجا الى الصوت المرتفع للتحكم فيما هم تحت قيادتها فى العمل وهذا ما لمسته فعلا فى معظم من يتولى القيادات من النساء بعكس الرجل يتحكم فى معظم هذه الأمور بعقل وصبر اكثر ولا يلجأ للصوت المرتفع الا قليلا
من النهاية الله خلق كلا من الطرفين وأهله للصبر بما يتناسب مع طبيعته ومهامه التى خلقه عليها فالمراة بالبيت ام وزوجه والرجل بالخارج يكدح لتوفير تكاليف الحياة


بصراحه الموضوع طويل لكن سوف اوجز الاهم .... واقول لك انا التزامي ليس كما تتوقعين تقليدي وقد يكون هذا عيب من عيوبي ... حيث اني لا أوؤمن بالالتزام الظاهري فقط بل الوجداني الحقيقي اي اني البس اي شئ ما عدى ما يقلل هيبتي الانسانيه اما الله وضميري و عند الغير اذهب الى اي مكان للترفيه عدا ما يجعلني اغتاب من الغير ( اي لا تضع نفسك بمواقف الغيبه) وهكذا ..... والله العالم بخفايا النفوس....

منذ الصغر وانا اصلي مع اخي الكبير الى ان كبرت بدات بالاشياء البسيطه التي تغضب الله .. يوم من الايام انتبهت لحالي وقلت لماذا انا بهذه المواقف الغبيه والغير مسؤوله واستحيت من حالي وبدات اغير اصدقائي وسلوكي واصبحت ابحث عن كل ما يقربني من الله وتاثرت كثيرا بداعيه اسلامي كما ذكرت سابقا وكان له الفضل بعد الله حيث علمني ماهي العباده اي حقيقه العباده اي العباده الاخلاقيه وليست الحركات فقط والالتزام باهذه العبادات فقط بل بسلوكي بالحياة مع الناس وكيف انا انسان امثل الله في الارض وكيف يجب ان اكون واحس بالبشر وكيف اكون انسان مفيد وغير مؤذي في الحياه كي اضمن لقائي مع الخالق وهو يسالني عن اعمالي وفوائدي بالحياه كما يسالنا مديرنا في العمل ونحاول ان نكون افضل مايمكن امامه لكن الخالق والحقيقه اولى وانفع وان الله لا يريد منا ان نرهق انفسنا لمرضاته لا يريدنا ان نرتاح في مرضاته بل هي راحتنا ومرضاتنا وسعادتنا الابديه ....

بارك الله فيك فديننا يحثنا فعلا على حسن المعاملة فلا يكتفى فقط بالمظهر الخارجى والذى قد يسئ الى الشخص الملتزم اذا لم يتبعة المعاملة الطيبة والتطبيق السليم للدين الذى يحث على فعل الخير وعدم ايذاء الغير 
بارك الله فيك وزادك هدى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## هادي المهندس (25 مايو 2009)

*اعتقد انك لاعب حرررررررريف ..........*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> فتح الله لك وعليك يا اخ هادي وكلامك هذا حق ولتقريب وجهة النظر نضرب مثال بفريق كرة القدم - وهي لعبه جماعيه ولكل لاعب مشترك في الفريق دور معين او مهمه معينه ونجاحه في تأدية تلك المهمه علي اكمل وجه يؤدي الي نجاح الفريق ككل
> فمثلا هناك حارس مرمي للفريق وهناك مهاجم للفريق - ومكان حارس المرمي هو منطقة جزاؤه او تحت العارضه والقائمين كما يقولون لمنع احراز الاهداف في مرمي فريقه - ومكان المهاجم هو منطقة جزاء الخصم لكي يحرز الاهداف - فهل يجوز ان حارس المرمي يقول انا عاوز العب جنب المهاجم انا زيي زيه ولا اقل عنه وساتواجد في منطقة جزاء الخصم لاحراز الاهداف زي المهاجم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طبعا ستكون النتيجة ان الفريق اصبح بدون حارس مرمي وده معناه ان مرمي هذا الفريق سيصاب بوابل من الاهداف الذي لاحصر له ولا عدد - و طبعا الفريق فرحان ان اصبح عنده اتنين مهاجمين ولكن هل الفائده الناتجه عن انتقال حارس المرمي- المؤهل كحارس مرمي فقط - الي مركز المهاجم بجوار المهاجم الاصلي الموهوب و المؤهل لدور المهاجم - فهل الفائده الناتجه عن ذلك الانتقال تزيد عن الخسائر الناتجه عن تركه لمرماه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طبعا لا - ده حتي بيقوللك ان حارس المرمي له حصانه في منطقة مرماه يفقدها اذا خرج عن تلك المنطقه - سبحان الله-
> فكذلك الحال للمراه فهي حارس مرمي الاسره ويجب الا تترك هذا المركز لانها لن تبدع في اي مركز آخر حيث انها موهوبه من الواهب عز وجل علي تأدية هذا الدور - والا فستكون الهزيمه للاسره ثقيله ومدويه
> وهي دي المشكله الحقيقيه اللي بيقع فيها معظم الناس - احترام قانون لعبة كرة القدم او قانون العمل او اي قانون آخر من صنع الانسان وعدم احترام قانون الخالق عز وجل - رغم ان الاولويه يجب ان تكون لصالح الاسرة اولا باتباع قانون الخالق عز وجل
> ...





السلام عليكم

اخينا واستاذنا الرائع م. محي الدين اشكر مرورك الطيب ,,, نعم انت اصبت القصد وهذه سنه الحياه يجب احترام القوانين الحقيقيه ..............


مع تحياتي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
1- كيف يتعامل المهندس هادى مع المرأة بوجه عام ومع المراة بوجه خاص فهى - ام واخت وزوجة -
2- قال الله تعالى " الرجال قوامون على النساء ----- " الى آخر الآية 
ما مفهوم قوامة الرجل على المرأة من وجهة نظر المهندس هادى​


----------



## هادي المهندس (26 مايو 2009)

*نكمل معكم اللقاء بالاجوبه .................*



> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 1- كيف يتعامل المهندس هادى مع المرأة بوجه عام ومع المراة بوجه خاص فهى - ام واخت وزوجة


-

بالنسبه للتعامل مع المرأه بشكل عام اي الزميله في العمل او الدراسه فهي اكيد يكون لها التعامل الخاص الذي يختلف عن الرجال..... كيف ... طبعا اولا باختيار الكلام الذي يوحي الى الحدود الموجود اصلا بينهم , اختيار المواضيع التي لا تثير البعض باي شكل من الاشكال الا بحدود المطلوب , واهم شئ تحمل المراه اي حساسيتها لاي شئ ......

اما بالنسبه للاخت او الام بطبيعه الحال هو جواب لا يختلف عليه اثنين ,,, وبصراحه انا علاقتي مع الاخوات والام علاقه جميله جدا وطيبه لها سمه تبادل الاحترام والتفاهم باي مشكله ومحاوله حلها وهم يعتقدوني انا اكبرهم بينما انا اصغرهم وهم يثقون جدا جدا بعقلي وارائي وياخذون بها ,, بصراحه احيانا الاخوات يتحسسن من الاخوان اذا تم فرض شئ من قبل الاخ ...........
اما الام فهي الام ... الحب .... الحنان .... الطاعه ..... خيمه البيت بزوالها يهدم البيت ....
والرجل يبقى طفل ما ان ماتت امه شاخ فجأه .............

اما الزوجه ... فهي الحبيبه ... ام البيت .... راعيه الحياه الزوجيه ...... لها كل التقدير والاحترام ........
تعاملي معها بصراحه بكل تعقل واحترام وهي تكن لي احترام عالي جدا وتقدر اي شئ اطلبه منها وهذه هي الحياة التي يجب ان يعيشها الزوجين لماذا لا وهي الزوجه الكريمه التي اختارها لتخوض معه الحياة لذا كل احتمالات التجاوز والتسامح موجوده لان لا يوجد شئ يستحق الجدال والتعصب لذا كونوا متسامحين ومحبين لمرضاه الله والسعاده الابديه...........





> 2- قال الله تعالى " الرجال قوامون على النساء ----- " الى آخر الآية
> ما مفهوم قوامة الرجل على المرأة من وجهة نظر المهندس هادى




بصراحه انا لا افسر الايه لانه ليس من اختصاصي ........ ولكن ممكن هي نظره او مفهوم كما قلت وهي ان الرجل بطبيعته الخلقيه ذو مسؤوليه مترتبه ومتسلسله من البيت الى العمل وغيرها لذا هو يحمل على عاتقه جميع مسؤوليه عن المراه من مأكل وملبس وجميع احتياجاتها وهي غير مسؤوله نهائيا عن ذلك بل الاب او الاخ اذا كانت غير متزوجه والزوج اذا كانت متزوجه ولا تسأل مطلقا عن اي مسؤوليه لاداره البيت من الناحيه الماديه بل هي الكونترول على ذلك .
وبصراحه من معنى اخر القوامه هي التوعيه والهدايه والتعقل معها وليس جعلها محدوده الفعل بالبيت والاولاد فقط لا بل تحريرها من نفسها بوساطه الرجل لانه هو الوحيد القادر على احتوائها واحساسها بقوتها من خلاله لان المرأه اذا ثقت بالرجل ان كان اخ او اب او زوج فاحساسها بالسعاده المطلقه وبذلك سوف تنطلق بتطبيق كل ما يملي عليها من مواعظ واخلاق وتربيه صالحه ولا تتذمر نهائيا وانا على يقين ومتاكد ومن تجربه ..........
مع تحياتي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 مايو 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> -
> 
> بالنسبه للتعامل مع المرأه بشكل عام اي الزميله في العمل او الدراسه فهي اكيد يكون لها التعامل الخاص الذي يختلف عن الرجال..... كيف ... طبعا اولا باختيار الكلام الذي يوحي الى الحدود الموجود اصلا بينهم , اختيار المواضيع التي لا تثير البعض باي شكل من الاشكال الا بحدود المطلوب , واهم شئ تحمل المراه اي حساسيتها لاي شئ ......
> 
> ...


 
اجابات جميلة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك وادام الله عليك الخير دائما
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مهندسة رضى (26 مايو 2009)

ردود جميلة .........وهااااااااادية 

بارك الله فيك مهندس هادى .....

انا متابعة اللقاء .......واسفه مش بسأل لانى فى امتحانات :8:.... ومش مركزة :18:....

:84::56:

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 مايو 2009)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> ردود جميلة .........وهااااااااادية
> 
> بارك الله فيك مهندس هادى .....
> 
> ...


 
ربنا يباركلك ويوفقك ان شاء الله وتحلى كويس فى الامتحانات:14:
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 مايو 2009)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> ردود جميلة .........وهااااااااادية
> 
> بارك الله فيك مهندس هادى .....
> 
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

واحنا مش عاوزينك تسألي:82: - احنا عاوزينك تجاوبي :7: في الامتحانات - وعلشان كده لازم تكوني مركزه كويس - وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله انتي وجميع الطلبه المسلمين والمسلمات :14:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ هادي ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب وجعل لك من أمرك يسراً ان شاء الله


----------



## هادي المهندس (27 مايو 2009)

*الدعاء لك بالنجاح .............*



مهندسة رضى قال:


> ردود جميلة .........وهااااااااادية
> 
> بارك الله فيك مهندس هادى .....
> 
> ...





السلام عليكم


شكرا على المرور الطيب ولا يهمك اهم شئ تتفوقي بالدراسه وهذا هو همنا الاول ووفقك الله للنجاح ورسم الفرحه والابتسامه لاهلك لانهم اول من يفرح بنجاحك لانه يعتبرونه ثمره تعبهم ومجهودهم بالحياه ........
مع تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (27 مايو 2009)

*كل التقدير لك ........*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا اخ هادي ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب وجعل لك من أمرك يسراً ان شاء الله





السلام عليكم

اخي م. محي اشكر مرور الطيب ,,,, ورزقنا اجمعين الرزق المعنوي الذي يضفي الينا صفاء النفس وراحتها وطمأنينتها وهذا ما نتمناه في دنيانا وفقك الله لل ما يحب ويرضى وسهل امر الجميع ......


مع تحياتي


----------



## Abo Fares (1 يونيو 2009)

ما شاء الله ... أسئلة غنية متعددة من الزملاء.. وإجابات وافية من المهندس هادي  ، الله يعطيكم العافية.. 

سؤال واحد فقط للمهندس هادي.. تحدثت كثيراً في أكثر من موضوع عن حبك لإتمامك التعلم في الدراسات العليا... 

هل يا ترى هناك من شيء يلوح في الأفق حول ذلك؟؟؟ 

أم أن ما يلوح في الأفق هو سفر المهندس هادي عائداً إلى البلد الأم (العراق) والعمل في مكتب هو مؤسسه، وأحد مجالاته هو التصميم الهندسي  

جميع ما ذكرته أنا في سؤالي، لمحت أنت عليه مسبقاً، ماجبت شي من عندي :7:

لك وللجميع تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## هادي المهندس (2 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا على المرور........*



أبو الحلول قال:


> ما شاء الله ... أسئلة غنية متعددة من الزملاء.. وإجابات وافية من المهندس هادي  ، الله يعطيكم العافية..
> 
> سؤال واحد فقط للمهندس هادي.. تحدثت كثيراً في أكثر من موضوع عن حبك لإتمامك التعلم في الدراسات العليا...
> 
> ...






السلام عليكم


اخي العزيز ابو الحلول الورده اولا اشكر مرورك واهتمامك المتواصل بالرد على الاخرين ........

بالنسبه الى سؤالك وبصراحه انا من المهتمين باكمال الدراسات العليا وانشاء الله باقرب فرصه احاول ان ابدا بالماستر ان كان في العراق او خارجه يعني مجرد وقت لان بعد الحياه العمليه للمهندس يجب ان يتوجه الى استكمال الدراسات لدعم معلوماته ومكانته العلميه فضلا عن خبرته في المواقع .......

اما بالنسبه للعوده الى الوطن الحبيب فاكيد هناك الحنين والحب لكن وكما تعلم الظروف الموجود هناك ولا اعلم متى العوده كلها بيد الله ومصلحته لنا ببقاءنا او العوده والله ولي التوفيق ............​


مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## anass81 (4 يونيو 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> اخي العزيز ابو الحلول الورده اولا اشكر مرورك واهتمامك المتواصل بالرد على الاخرين ........
> ...



السلام عليكم أخي هادي

أنا أؤيدك في موضوع الماستر ولو أنه سوف يكون على حساب أمور أخرى , ولكن ما دام الدافع موجود لديك , فبإذن الله سوف تتيسر أمورك
وبالنسبة للعودة الى الوطن , فأرجو الله أن يفرج عنكم ويحرر وطنكم وجميع بلاد المسلمين, وبإذن الله سوف اتي لزيارتك وإخواني بالعراق الشقيق

أسئلتي إليك هي التالية

1- في سؤال سابق للأخ مصطفى ساطع , سألته عن أخلاقيات المهنة التي تغيرت في السنوات الاخيرة ,وقد قمت مشكوراً بالرد بشكل مختصر , حبذا لو تتوسع بالشرح

2-هل أنت من النوع القادر على القيام بأكثر من مهمة في ان واحد Multi-task ؟ وماذا تفعل لو أجبرت على القيام بأكثر من عمل بان معاً؟

3-عند احساسك بالتعب من العمل , ماذا تفعل لإعادة التركيز؟؟

وجزاك الله خيراً مقدماً


----------



## Abo Fares (14 يونيو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي هادي
> 
> أنا أؤيدك في موضوع الماستر ولو أنه سوف يكون على حساب أمور أخرى , ولكن ما دام الدافع موجود لديك , فبإذن الله سوف تتيسر أمورك
> وبالنسبة للعودة الى الوطن , فأرجو الله أن يفرج عنكم ويحرر وطنكم وجميع بلاد المسلمين, وبإذن الله سوف اتي لزيارتك وإخواني بالعراق الشقيق
> ...


 
المهندس هادي ترك اللقاء ومشي

:80:​


----------



## Ayman (14 يونيو 2009)

ههههه

زمانه جاي يا ريس 
كان الله في العون


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 يونيو 2009)

:7: تلاقيه بيشاهد مباراة العراق وجنوب افريقيا في كأس العالم للقارات :7:


----------



## هادي المهندس (18 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

اسف جدا على تأخري بالرد لكن هناك بعض المشاغل والسفر الى العراق والحمد الان انا معكم اخواني الاعزاء واكرر اسفي لاخي انس .....................



مع تحياتي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 يونيو 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اسف جدا على تأخري بالرد لكن هناك بعض المشاغل والسفر الى العراق والحمد الان انا معكم اخواني الاعزاء واكرر اسفي لاخي انس .....................
> 
> ...


 
حمداً لله علي سلامتك ونورت المنتدي من جديد ,,,,,,,, ونسأل الله العلي القدير ان ييسر لك امرك ان شاء الله


----------



## هادي المهندس (18 يونيو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي هادي
> 
> أنا أؤيدك في موضوع الماستر ولو أنه سوف يكون على حساب أمور أخرى , ولكن ما دام الدافع موجود لديك , فبإذن الله سوف تتيسر أمورك
> وبالنسبة للعودة الى الوطن , فأرجو الله أن يفرج عنكم ويحرر وطنكم وجميع بلاد المسلمين, وبإذن الله سوف اتي لزيارتك وإخواني بالعراق الشقيق
> ...





السلام عليكم



> 1- في سؤال سابق للأخ مصطفى ساطع , سألته عن أخلاقيات المهنة التي تغيرت في السنوات الاخيرة ,وقد قمت مشكوراً بالرد بشكل مختصر , حبذا لو تتوسع بالشرح




بالنسبه لاخلاقيات المهنه ... سوف اتوسع قليلا ليس لاخلاقيات المهنه فقط لا بل سوف اشمل كل شئ ..
وكما يعلم الجميع ان وجودنا في الارض ينظمه قانون اي لكل وجود له قانون لان لولا القانون لحصلت الفوضى وبما ان واجد الوجود هو الله اذا القانون من الله اي لي القوانين الوضعيه بل القوانين الالاهيه وبدقه اكثر الاخلاقيه يعني لكل شئ اخلاقيات ( قوانين ) وضعها الخالق للبشر كي يعيشوا بسلام وبطمأنينه اي ان التعامل مع العائله له قانون اخلاقي وكذلك التعامل مع الله وهي العباده وكذلك على المستوى الشخصي ايضا هناك قانون الزواج والاولاد وكيفيه التعامل معهم اي بلغه العقل وليس الهمجيه وكذلك على مستوى العمل فان هناك قوانين واخلاقيات تحتم عليك التعامل مع الناس الذين حولك ولكل درجات وكذلك المحافظه على نجاحك بنجاح العمل ..... وبصراحه اكثر ما بعدنا عن اخلاقياتنا الحقيقيه التي خلقنا الله عليها هي مغريات الدنيا والتبحر بها دون النظر الى العواقب الوخيمه التي تلحق بالشخص جراء اختراق القوانين الالاهيه وهذا اصعب شئ في الوجود اي جعلتنا الدنيا نذهب بعيد جدا جدا عن الله وصدقوني لو اننا اقتربنا من الله بانفس نقيه وقلب سليم لجعل الله جميع الاشياء بايدينا وبدون عناء الا ما اراد الله بغير ذلك للاختبار ............. واسف للاطاله.



> 2-هل أنت من النوع القادر على القيام بأكثر من مهمة في ان واحد multi-task ؟ وماذا تفعل لو أجبرت على القيام بأكثر من عمل بان معاً؟




بصراحه المساله هي ليست بقادر او غير قادر لا بل هي مساله انك قد تجبر على مزاوله اكثر من عمل بنفس الوقت وقد يكون جبر الحياه الصعبه او هناك طارئ او غير ذلك .... والحمد لله انا مررت بكثير من الاوقات بالقيام باكثر من مهمه في ان واحد , وبصراحه انا احب ان اقوم باكثر من عمل واحد احس بسعاده اكثر ما دام الله من علينا بالصحه والقوه ..... :2:



> 3-عند احساسك بالتعب من العمل , ماذا تفعل لإعادة التركيز؟؟




الجميع يحس بالتعب اثناء العمل ولكل واحد طريقه في تفريغ بعض التعب لاستكمال عمله وانا طريقتي اترك العمل لنصف ساعه ثم اخرج لتغيير المكان والجو ثم احاول شرب شئ ساخن وبعدها استعيد نشاطي واعود لمزاوله العمل .........
بصراحه هناك من يقول ان في تغيير المكان له تأثير كبير على تغيير النفسيه وراحتها وقد يكون العكس صحيح ...........



مع خالص تحياتي للجميع


----------



## هادي المهندس (18 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> :7: تلاقيه بيشاهد مباراة العراق وجنوب افريقيا في كأس العالم للقارات :7:





السلام عليكم

اخي م. محي والله مباراه مصر والبرازيل من المباراة الجميله وكذلك العراق واسبانيا ........
والتوفيق للجميع


----------



## هادي المهندس (18 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا*



ayman قال:


> ههههه
> 
> زمانه جاي يا ريس
> كان الله في العون




السلام عليكم


اخي ايمن اشكرك على الرد فعلا انا راجع معكم ......... والله في عون الجميع


----------



## Abo Fares (18 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

حقيقةً لقاء أكثر من ممتع مع المهندس هادي تعرفنا فيه أولاً على المهندس هادي، وثانياً على الأخ العزيز هادي ضمن أسرته  

طبعاً لا نخفيكم أمراً أن لقاء المهندس هادي تخلله فاصل طويــــــل ذهب فيه إلى العراق وعاد إلى الإمارات :7: ........ الحمدلله على سلامة الوصول، وننتظر مشاركاتك الفعالية من جيد 

تقبل تحيــــــاتي..


الموضوع للإغلاق... انتظروا قريباً جداً ضيفنا الجديد ​


----------



## Abo Fares (18 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*نزولاً عند رغبة الأخوة والأخوات.. أي تحقيقاً لطلب الجماهير... لقاؤنا الجديد سيكون مع إحدى الأخوات معنا في الملتقى.. *

ضيفنا الجديد هو الأخت مهندسة رضى

*قريبة من الاسئله الموجهه الى كافة المهندسين ,,,,,,,,,,, الله يعينك علينا....*

*الاسئله عامه جدا اختي الفاضلة - لك حريه الاجابه على ما شئت وترك ماشئت *

*بسم الله نبدا*

*الله يعينك علينا ....*

*1- ما هي هوايات الأخت مهندسة رضى ؟؟*
*- ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي تتعامل معها الأخت مهندسة رضى؟؟*
*- ما هو معدل استهلاك مهندسة رضى للانترنت يوميا ؟؟ وهل يؤثر استخدام الانترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية ؟؟*

*2- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟*
*وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختارين نفس القسم ؟؟*

*3-ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟*
*وما هي اثقلها ؟؟*

*4- هل تعتقدين ان يبدأ المهندس المدني حياته العملية في التفيذ ام التصميم ولماذا ؟*

*5- ما رايك بتخصص الهندسة المدنية للمراة العربية ..؟ وما هو رايك بعملها في كل من .. التصميم // في التفيذ .. / في الاشراف .. *


*6- ماذا تريدين أن تركزي في المستقبل (تصميم الأبراج أو الأشراف على المنشات أو تصميم المصانع أو تصميم الجسور والطرق )*

*7- هل تفكرين أو فكرتِ أن تتركي الهندسة و تتجهين إلى عمل اخر أكثر ربحية أو أكثر راحة ؟*


*كالعادة... دور السؤال الخاص من أبو الحلول  *
أخذت مشاركات مهندسة رضى معنا طابعاً لطيفاً جداً تجلى فيه المزح والضحك.. فهل هو جزء من المهندسة رضى؟؟.. وهل يكون ذلك دائماً حتى في الحياة الواقعية؟؟... إن كان نعم، هل من موقف محرج أو ربما سوء تفاهم أدى له هذا النوع من النقاش اللطيف المازح؟؟ 


*يمكن لاي احد من الاعضاء المشاركة *


*مع تحياتي*
*أبو الحلول*

*:56:*​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (18 يونيو 2009)

احم احم احم
حان وقت الإنتقام 
وأخذ الثأر
:15::15::15::15::15::15:
:78::78::78::78::78::78:
:60::60::60::60::60::60:
:7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 يونيو 2009)

> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخي م. محي والله مباراه مصر والبرازيل من المباراة الجميله وكذلك العراق واسبانيا ........
> والتوفيق للجميع


 
ان شاء الله في امل كبير ان العراق تكسب نيوزيلاندا بعدد وافر من الاهداف واسبانيا تلعب برجوله امام جنوب افريقيا وتكسبها - وبكده توصل العراق لدور الثاني بفارق الاهداف - ان شاء الله - بس هي اسبانيا تلعب بجد ولا تتخاذل


----------



## سنا الإسلام (18 يونيو 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اسف جدا على تأخري بالرد لكن هناك بعض المشاغل والسفر الى العراق والحمد الان انا معكم اخواني الاعزاء واكرر اسفي لاخي انس .....................
> 
> ...


 
اهلا ومرحبا بك م/ هادى لعودتك مرة اخرى للملتقى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (18 يونيو 2009)

اهلا بالضيف الجديد م/رضى 
وان شاء الله يكون لقاء ممتع ومفيد
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مهندسة رضى (18 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك مهندس هادى ...... نتمنى لك التوفيق فى جميع امورك ....

شكرا للمهندس ابراهيم والمهندسة اميرة ......

وشكر لابو الحلول .... 

نبدا الحوار بقى .......الله المستعان


----------



## مهندسة رضى (18 يونيو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *نزولاً عند رغبة الأخوة والأخوات.. أي تحقيقاً لطلب الجماهير... لقاؤنا الجديد سيكون مع إحدى الأخوات معنا في الملتقى.. *
> ضيفنا الجديد هو الأخت مهندسة رضى​


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكركم جميعا ......... ويارب اكون عند حسن ظنكم ........... :80:
بسم الله نبدأ .........
اولا : تعريف بسيط .....
مهندسة رضى .... 22 سنة ....... هندسة الفيوم ..... الحالة الاجتماعية ...... طبعا انتوا عارفين  ....ربنا يسهل بقى ....ههههههههه
العام الجديد هكون فى رابعه باذن الله .... ربنا يسهل ويكرمنا فى نتيجة تالته ...... يارب


> *ما هي هوايات الأخت مهندسة رضى ؟؟*


 اكتر حاجه بحب اعملها ... القراءة ..تصفح النت ... اتعلم حاجه جديدة ... وطبعا فى الاجازة بتبقى الهواية الاساسية الامور المنزلية ..... :2:عشان ست الكل طبعا ( ماما ).... والعب بقى مع اسلام ابن اخويا ههههههههههه 


> *- ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي تتعامل معها الأخت مهندسة رضى؟؟*


 البرامج الهندسية : الاتوكاد والساب .... وربنا يسهل ونتعلم برامج تانية .....
البرامج التانيه بقى كتير .....:15:


> *ما هو معدل استهلاك مهندسة رضى للانترنت يوميا ؟؟ *


 *كتيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر.......*:32:


> *وهل يؤثر استخدام الانترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية ؟؟*


 لا..... لانه لسه مفيش علاقات اجتماعية :80: ههههههههههه ... ربنا يسهل 


> *ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟*


 مش هقول بالصدفة ... لان مفيش حاجه صدفة.... او انى كنت عايزه ادخله ...كله بامر الله .... قدر الله وما شاء كان ........ الحمد لله 


> *وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختارين نفس القسم ؟؟*


 قل للزمان.... ارجع يازماااااان ..... ههههههههه
هو ده هيحصل لو احنا فى فيلم خيال علمى ..هههههههه
بس عموما .... القسم جميل... وانا بعشق الهندسة المدنية ....


> *ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟*


 *[FONT=&quot]الخرسانة والاستركشر والاستيل[/FONT]*..........:28:


> *وما هي اثقلها ؟؟ *


 [FONT=&quot]انا بكره الميكانيكا ... والتحليل العددى ... [/FONT]:29:
*- *


> * هل تعتقدين ان يبدأ المهندس المدني حياته العملية في التفيذ ام التصميم ولماذا ؟*


 اممممممممممم.... ممكن الاستعانة بصديق :4:
بالنسبة ليا .... باذن الله ....هتبقى حياتى كلها تصميم..... وربنا يصلح الاحوال ....
بالنسبيه بقى للمهندس اعتقد انه يبدا فى الاتنين .... اعتقد هيكون فيه استفادة اكبر ليه... لان التنفيذ فيه مشاكل وامور هندسية ... بتزود من خبرة المهندس .......
*-*


> * ما رايك بتخصص الهندسة المدنية للمراة العربية ..؟*


 امممممممممم... .... انت دايما تحطنا فى مأزق كده ......:61:
انا قلت انه تخصص جميل .... . بس هو تخصص فيه تعب اوى وارهاق جامد للمراة .... :18:


> * وما هو رايك بعملها في كل من .. التصميم // في التفيذ .. / في الاشراف .. *


 التصميم : اعتقد أنسب واريح .....:63:
التنفيذ والاشراف : متعب طبعا ... وتنسى بقى انها ( أنثــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى ) 
بس عموما ....... كله بتوفيق ربنا .....
فى مهندسات ...بيكونوا بمية راجل زى ما بيقولوا :15:.........هههههههه


> *- ماذا تريدين أن تركزي في المستقبل (تصميم الأبراج أو الأشراف على المنشات أو تصميم المصانع أو تصميم الجسور والطرق )*


 ربنا يسهل ........... بس انا ناوية اركز فى حجات تانية غير اللى ذكرته هههههههههههههههه


> *هل تفكرين أو فكرتِ أن تتركي الهندسة و تتجهين إلى عمل اخر أكثر ربحية أو أكثر راحة ؟*


 هو فى مشاريع قيد الدراسة :11: هههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يسهل ونتخرج الاول على خير باذن الله ....... وربنا يصلح لنا الاحوال جميعا 


> *كالعادة... دور السؤال الخاص من أبو الحلول  *
> أخذت مشاركات مهندسة رضى معنا طابعاً لطيفاً جداً تجلى فيه المزح والضحك.. فهل هو جزء من المهندسة رضى؟؟.. وهل يكون ذلك دائماً حتى في الحياة الواقعية؟؟... إن كان نعم، هل من موقف محرج أو ربما سوء تفاهم أدى له هذا النوع من النقاش اللطيف المازح؟؟


وليه الاحراج ده بس :8:........هههههههههههههه
انا شخصيتى فى الملتقى زى شخصية فى حياتى الواقعية ....ويمكن كمان فى الواقع اكتر ....... لان الناس بتبقى عارفه مين هى رضى ....... بعكس الملتقى ..... لان كتير الناس ممكن تفسر الهزار والضحك حاجه تانية 
بالنسبة بقى للمواقف المحرجة ......... هو فى الواقع محصلش .لانى زى ما قلت شخصيتى بتبقى معروفه .......
انما حصل فى ( الحياة الالكترونية ) ....... :33::57:هههههههههههههههه
يعنى فى احد المشاركات ..اكلمت باسلوبى المعتاد .... والمشاركة معجبتش احد الاعضاء ...... فجزاه الله كل خير ..... بلغ مشاركة سيئه:83: ....ههههههههههههه
وبردوا ........ عضو تانى جزاه الله كل خير وبجد انا بحترمه جدا ..... ربنا يبارك فيه ... كان له نفس النقد.... ونقد عن حاجه تانية ...وهو فعلا اساء الظن فيا... وحكم عليا لمجرد شوية كلام ... بس ده معملش مشاركة سيئه :31:..... بس كان كلامه ليا جامد اوى ..لدرجة انى بكيت كتير منه :4:..جزاه الله عنى كل خير ...... وربنا يهدينا جميعا الى ما يحبه ويرضاه ......... عشان كده انا مهزرتش اهو فى اللقاء:61: :68:.......اخاف العضوية تتلغى:30: ههههههههههههههه



> *يمكن لاي احد من الاعضاء المشاركة *


 اوك .... بس رفقا بالقوارير هههههههه :84:
وأخيرا .........
جزاكم الله كل خير جميعا .......
ونصفى النفوس بقى هههههههههههه 
لو اى حد انا اساءات له انا بعتذر له ... ومستعده اعتذر له على الملا ..طالما يستحق الاعتذار 
والى لقاء قادم باذن الله ........ بس يكون على الواقع بقى .....هههههههههههه
شكر وتقدير لمهندسى الهندسة المدنية جزاهم الله عنا خير 
المهندس محمد ...... والمهندس أنس ........ بارك الله فيكم جميعا .... وجعل عملكم فى ميزان حسناتكم .... اللهم أمين 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 يونيو 2009)

> العام الجديد هكون فى رابعه باذن الله .... ربنا يسهل ويكرمنا فى نتيجة تالته ...... يارب


ربنا يوفقك يا اخت رضي ان شاء الله وتكوني من المتفوقين في ثالثه ورابعه وما هو ابعد من ذلك 

وبصراحه اسرع لقاء في تاريخ المنتديات - خير الكلام ما قل ودل -

سؤالي عن مدي الاستفاده من منتدي المهندسين العرب بالنسبه للطلبه - هل يتم الاستفاده بالنسبه لكي او لزملائك من المشاركات والملفات المرفوعه في المنتدي- ولا الطالب بيكتفي بالدراسه التي احيانا تكون ثقيله بالنسبه للبعض ولا يقوم بتثبيت معلوماته من خلال المنتدي خاصة وان كله نظري في نظري - وبالتالي بتضيع منه فرصة انه يتخرج من الكليه وعنده معلومات اكاديميه غزيره تعينه علي مواجهة الحياه العمليه 

ونسال الله لكي ولكل طلبة المسلمين التوفيق والنجاح ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندسة رضى (18 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس محى ....... بارك الله فيك 
بالنسبة للاستفادة من المنتدى ......... فبجد المنتدى الهندسى ده يعتبر جامعه لوحده .........
فيه الاساتذة المتميزين بجد .....ومشاركات مميزة من الاعضاء...الى جانب البرامج والشروحات ....... الخ 
عن نفسى استفدت كتير ...... وبجد المنتدى كان سبب انى احب الهندسة المدنية اكتر واكتر ... 

بالنسبة للكلية بقى ....فاكيد المحاضرة مش بتكفى ان الدكتور يلم بكل الامور ...
يعنى الدكتور يفتح مواضيع ... واحنا نقراه ونسأل ...وده طبعا للى عايز يستفيد بجد ..مش ينجح وخلاص ..

وربنا يوفقنا جميعا يارب....... فى الدنيا والآخرة .......اللهم امين


----------



## هادي المهندس (18 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

اهلا بالاخت رضى ومرحبا بالقاء معك ...............

بصراحه من الجميل ان نرى الطلاب يبحثون عن اختصاصهم في الانترنت وتسجيلهم بمنتديات تخص اختصاصهم اكيد هذا يدل على الحرص وطلب الفائده ........ سؤالي هو؟ 
1- هل تسجيلك في الملتقى لسد فراغ معين ام اكتساب الماده العلميه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

السؤال الثاني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

2- هل تعطين زملائك في الجامعه الملفات التي تستفادين منها من الملتقى وتقولين لهم انها من ملتقى المهندسين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

3- ذكرت انك تريدين ان تتخصصي باختصاص معين ولم تذكريه فما هو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

4- لو كنت في المرحله الاولى او الثانيه وتم طلب يدك من شخص وطلب منك ترك الدراسه وهو جاهز من جميع النواحي وفيه مميزات كثيره فما هو ردك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


هذه اسالتي واقعيه وليست مجرد اساله فقط لا بل سوف يستفاد منها الكل ...........

واسف على الاطاله ..........

واتمنى لك كل التوفيق والنجاح 




مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (18 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف حالك 
جميعنا سعداء بانضمامك الى هذا اللقاء والذى سيكون لقاء ممتع ان شاء الله 
وبالنسبة لاسالتى
التمست فى المهندسة رضى انها شخصية مرحة وطيبة
1- ياريت توضحى للاعضاء مميزات وعيوب المهندسة رضى من وجهة نظرك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
2- ماهى طموحات المهندسة رضى على المستوى الخاص - المهنى - العام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
3- كيف تتعامل المهندسة رضى مع زملائها بالكلية من الجنسين وخاصة انه يتواجد الكثير من الاختلاط بالجامعة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
4- ما هى الصفات التى تتمناها مهندسة رضى بشريك الحياة من حيث الدين – الاخلاق - الطباع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل من الضرورى ان لا يقل مؤهله عن مؤهل المهندسة رضى الجامعى اقصد انه لا بد ان يكون مهندس مثلا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
5- ماهى متتطلبات الزواج الناجح من وجهة نظر المهندسة رضى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## مهندسة رضى (18 يونيو 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اهلا بالاخت رضى ومرحبا بالقاء معك ...............


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وحمدا لله على سلامتك مهندس هادى .... ونورت الملتقى تانى 


> - هل تسجيلك في الملتقى لسد فراغ معين ام اكتساب الماده العلميه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اولا انا تعاملى مع الانترنت من حوالى سنه ..يعنى لسه نيو 
فى الاول كنت بسجل فى منتديات تانيه وبشارك بموضوعات معظمها اسلامية او عامية او بشعر ...
وبعدين حبيت بقى اقرا واشوف الهندس




ة المدنية .. واتعلم البرامج .. . لانى نفسى اكون متميزة فى تخصصى... ودى كانت البداية ...



> - هل تعطين زملائك في الجامعه الملفات التي تستفادين منها من الملتقى وتقولين لهم انها من ملتقى المهندسين العرب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



انا ببعت لهم لينك المواضيع على الاميل .... وممكن لو حد احتاج حاجه بقوله شوف فى الملتقى ( وخاصة الملتقى ده ) لانه بجد له مكانة عندى ...
-


> ذكرت انك تريدين ان تتخصصي باختصاص معين ولم تذكريه فما هو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



ههههههههههههههه .......:80: 
ممكن حذف اجابتين .........:3:
4


> - لو كنت في المرحله الاولى او الثانيه وتم طلب يدك من شخص وطلب منك ترك الدراسه وهو جاهز من جميع النواحي وفيه مميزات كثيره فما هو ردك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



بالفعل حدث ذلك ... لانى اعيش فى قريه .....ومعروف ان بنات القرى بيجوزا فى سن صغير عن المدن 
واكيد لو اتقدملى الشخص اللى فيه كل اللى بتمناه...ويستحق انى اسيب الدنيا كلها عشانه ...اكيد مش هتردد وهوافق على طوووووووووول 
بس طبعا .. ليس كل ما يتمناه المرء يدركه ... فعشان كده ....مش هترك الدراسة 

اخيرا....
جزاك الله كل خير مهندس هادى .....
واتمنى تكون اجابتى عند حسن ظنك ......


----------



## مهندسة رضى (19 يونيو 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كيف حالك
> جميعنا سعداء بانضمامك الى هذا اللقاء والذى سيكون لقاء ممتع ان شاء الله ​



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكى الله كل خير يا اميرة ... وبارك الله فيكى يا جميل... ويارب يجعلك دايما من السعداء ... اللهم امين 


> - ياريت توضحى للاعضاء مميزات وعيوب المهندسة رضى من وجهة نظرك ؟


كده يا اميرة وانت اعز اصدقائى هتفرحي فيي الاعداء هههههههه
بلاش الاجابة على السؤال ده ... لان مش هقعد اشكر فى نفسى .. ومن ناحية تانيه مش هقول بردوا عن عيوبى :80:
لان اكيد كل انسان فيه مميزات وعيوب ..مفيش حد كامل ... بس الاهم اننا دايما نكون احسن ... ونغير من نفسنا ... والله الموفق الى محاسن الاخلاق 


> ماهى طموحات المهندسة رضى على المستوى الخاص - المهنى - العام ؟


الخاص :ربنا يباركلى فى ماما وبابا واخواتى واشوفهم فى احسن الاحوال ... وربنا يحقق لهم كل اللى بيتمنوه .. . يااااارب 
ودى ليا انا بقى ( واصحابى .. وجميع بنات المسلمين ..) :80:  ربنا يرزقنى زوج صالح ..تقى ...ونكون أسرة مسلمة حقا ..عماداها القرأن وهدى الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
المهنى بقى ...... نفسى اكون مهندسة شااااطرة ...ومميزة ..... ربنا يسهل 
العام: ربنا يصلح احوال الناس جميعا يارب ....ويهديهم الى ما فيه الخير والصلاح 


> - كيف تتعامل المهندسة رضى مع زملائها بالكلية من الجنسين وخاصة انه يتواجد الكثير من الاختلاط بالجامعة؟


البنات طبعا تعاملى معهم طبيعى وعادى ...يعنى براحتى على الاخــــــــر.... الولاد بقى تعاملى معهم فى حدود الضرورة وبس ........... 


> - ما هى الصفات التى تتمناها مهندسة رضى بشريك الحياة من حيث الدين – الاخلاق - الطباع؟


قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : من جاءكم دينه وخلقه فزوجوه ....
وسئل احد الصالحين ممن ازوج ابنتى : قال صاحب الدين..اذا احبها اكرمها ..واذا كرهها لم يظلمها ...
فده طبعا شرط اساسى التدين .... ويكون التدين الصح ..مش مظاهر وخلاص ...
ويكون عارف تعاليم الدين صح .. وبيطبقها فى جميع اموره وتعاملاته .. مش واخده فى مظهره وبس ...
الطباع بقى ... يكون طيب وغلبان زى كده :80:


> وهل من الضرورى ان لا يقل مؤهله عن مؤهل المهندسة رضى الجامعى اقصد انه لا بد ان يكون مهندس مثلا؟


والله هو ده دلوقتى شرط من شروطى ....بس طبعا كله بامر الله ..والجواز قسمة ونصيب ..
بس لواتقدم انسان .. اقل منى علميا .. فهوافق فى حاله واحده ..انى اكون حبيته بقى من اول نظره ههههههه 



> - ماهى متتطلبات الزواج الناجح من وجهة نظر المهندسة رضى ؟



​والله اولا .. تقوى الله ....يعنى الزوج يتقى الله فى زوجته .... والزوجة كمان 
ثانيا : الحب.......اعتقد انه هو شريان الحياة الزوجية ......
الى جانب طبعا ...... حسن الاختيار من البداية ... التكافؤ العلمى والاجتماعى ... الخ 
ملحوظة ... اسفه يا اميرة انا قللت من علامات الاستفهام عشان بس اقلل من الكلام :68:
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## هادي المهندس (19 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

اشكرك على اجاباتك الصريحه والجميله لاسألتي واساله الاخت اميره ماعدا سؤال واحد لم تجاوبي عليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




مع تحياتي


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (20 يونيو 2009)

يسر الله لك الأمر وبارك لك في رزقك وقتك
لقاء جميل ويستحق المتابعة والتقدير


----------



## مهندسة رضى (20 يونيو 2009)

بناءا على رغبة المهندس هادى فى اجابة السؤال الاتى .....


هادي المهندس قال:


> 3- ذكرت انك تريدين ان تتخصصي باختصاص معين ولم تذكريه فما هو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



تخصص تصميم منزلى .... شعبة ادارة المشروعات الاسرية ...
امــــــــــــــــــزح فقط ........:80:
انا ذكرت قبل كده انى نفسى اكون متميزة وشاطرة فى مجالى .... فربنا يسهل ..ونشوف فى رابعه مشروع كويس .. ويكون بداية الانطلاق بعد كده ...باذن الله


----------



## مهندسة رضى (20 يونيو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> يسر الله لك الأمر وبارك لك في رزقك وقتك
> لقاء جميل ويستحق المتابعة والتقدير



جزاك الله كل خير بشمهندس ابراهيم ......

لقاء ايه بس يا هندسة .....هو هيجى ايه جنب لقاءاك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 يونيو 2009)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> بناءا على رغبة المهندس هادى فى اجابة السؤال الاتى .....
> 
> 
> تخصص تصميم منزلى .... شعبة ادارة المشروعات الاسرية ...
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ربنا يبارك فيك الواحد فعلا سعيد باللقاء معك 
ربنا يعطيك كل ما تتمنين على المستوى الخاص والعام
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## saif2222 (20 يونيو 2009)

اشكركم على الموضوع الجميل
ويا ريت تستمر هذه اللقات مع كل المهندسين المتمييزين


----------



## Ayman (20 يونيو 2009)

اهلا...مهندسة رضى هنا ؟
شوي اقرا الاجابات 
سؤالي الى ان اقراها

عملتي ايه في الامتحانات ؟؟


----------



## مهندسة رضى (20 يونيو 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> ربنا يبارك فيك الواحد فعلا سعيد باللقاء معك



انا اللى سعيدة انى اتعرفت على صديقه زيك ... ربنا يبارك فيكى يارب


----------



## مهندسة رضى (20 يونيو 2009)

saif2222 قال:


> اشكركم على الموضوع الجميل
> ويا ريت تستمر هذه اللقات مع كل المهندسين المتمييزين



اهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا .......... مهندس سيف

الف مبروك على التخرج ...وبالتوفيق فى حياتك العملية


----------



## مهندسة رضى (20 يونيو 2009)

ayman قال:


> اهلا...مهندسة رضى هنا ؟
> شوي اقرا الاجابات
> سؤالي الى ان اقراها
> عملتي ايه في الامتحانات ؟؟


اهلا بيك مهندس ايمن .........
متقلقش انا مختصرة فى الاجابات يعنى مش هتخد منك خمس دقايق 
الامتحانات الحمد لله ... ربنا يكرمنا فى النتيجة يارب .... دعواتكم معنا


----------



## Abo Fares (20 يونيو 2009)

*أهلاً بك..*

ما شاء الله... لقاء ممتع حقيقةً... أهلاً بك مهندسة رضى.. 

لا تخافوا يا جماعة، مشاركتي ليست لإنهاء اللقاء كالعادة هههه :68:

سؤال صغير.. المهندسة رضى مازالت طالبة في السنة الثالثة.. هل كان لها ربما أي تجربة مسبقة للعمل في المجال الهندسي؟؟ لا أقصد العمل مقابل أجر، ربما أي عمل كان للاستفادة واكتساب الخبرة أو أو أو........ طيب، إن كانت الإجابة بـ لا، فهل ربما تفكر المهندسة رضى بالعمل لاكتساب الخبرة في الفترة الصيفية التي بدأت لهذه السنة  

نقطة ثانية.. أعجبتني هذه العبارة في توقيعك  


> من عرف الله تعالى صفا له العيش وطابت له الحياة وهابه كل شئ وذهب عنه خوف المخلوقين وأنس بالله تعالى


 
مستمتعين باللقاء.. ولك تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## مهندسة رضى (20 يونيو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> ما شاء الله... لقاء ممتع حقيقةً... أهلاً بك مهندسة رضى..
> لا تخافوا يا جماعة، مشاركتي ليست لإنهاء اللقاء كالعادة هههه :68:​



اهلين وسهلين مهندس ابو الحلول .....
ولو انهيت اللقاء ..... ولا اى حاجه هتحصل ... :5:


> سؤال صغير.. المهندسة رضى مازالت طالبة في السنة الثالثة.. هل كان لها ربما أي تجربة مسبقة للعمل في المجال الهندسي؟؟ لا أقصد العمل مقابل أجر، ربما أي عمل كان للاستفادة واكتساب الخبرة أو أو أو........ طيب


فى اجازة اولى مدنى ... اخدت تدريب فى جسر السويس... تبع المقاولين العرب .....
فى اجازة تانيه ..... كان بردوا فى تدريب فى نفس المكان .... بس مرحتش عشان تعب المواصلات ..والشمس 
وكنت بنزل مواقع عندنا فى الفيوم ..تبع دكتور فى الكليه ... وكل المواقع كانت تشطيبات او خوازيق .. فالاجازة ضاعت فى الخوازيق ........:4::68: ... غير بقى تعب المواصلات والشمس ..:57: ورحت موقع تانى المهندس قلى انه مش بيدرب بنات .... يخاف العمال يعملوا مقالب فيهم :67: 


> هل ربما تفكر المهندسة رضى بالعمل لاكتساب الخبرة في الفترة الصيفية التي بدأت لهذه السنة


انا قررت اقعد فى البيت احسن .... عشان الحجات اللى ذكرتها فوق  .. اتقن البرامج كويس ... وظبط نفسى فى اللى انا حاسة انى ضعيفه فيه ... عشان المشروع فى رابعه ..باذن الله 


> *نقطة ثانية.. أعجبتني هذه العبارة في توقيعك
> اقتباس:
> من عرف الله تعالى صفا له العيش وطابت له الحياة وهابه كل شئ وذهب عنه خوف المخلوقين وأنس بالله تعالى
> *


انا بردوا عجبنى توقيعك ........
انا قراتها على شريط خطبه .....للشيخ ابراهيم الدويش ... مكتوب فى اولها قال احد العارفين .. بس معرفش مين هو ؟؟؟؟:81:


----------



## Ayman (4 يوليو 2009)

نقول مبروك ؟؟؟؟

امنياتنا بالتوفيق


----------



## مهندسة رضى (4 يوليو 2009)

هتقول مبروك ان شاء الله يا بشمهندس ايمن .....
اهو احنا لسه مستنيين النتيجة ........وربنا يوفقنا جميعا


----------



## Abo Fares (7 يوليو 2009)

شو يا جماعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وينكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

المهندسة رضى ما عندها شي غير اللقاء.... خلصت امتحانات وعم تكش دبان هلأ ههههههههه :68:

just kidding

:84:​


----------



## مهندسة رضى (7 يوليو 2009)

*انا بكش دبان*

هههههههههههه
اهلا اهلا اهلا بالمشرف ابو الحلول ....... عودا حميدا 
الاعضاء بس بينهم كانوا زعلنين على غيابك .... :57::d


----------



## mohy_y2003 (7 يوليو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> شو يا جماعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وينكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​
> 
> 
> المهندسة رضى ما عندها شي غير اللقاء.... خلصت امتحانات وعم تكش دبان هلأ ههههههههه :68:​
> ...


 
اهلا اهلا اخونا ابو الحلول - عود حميد للمنتدي - واحشنا وواحشانا تعليقاتك الطريفه - وكش الدبان محتاج تركيز برضه يا ريس ولا انت رايك ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:73:


----------



## مهندسة رضى (7 يوليو 2009)

بقى كده يا بشمهندس محى .... صدقت المشرف ابو الحلول :86:
يا جماعة انا طالبه لسه... ..بس عندى مسئوليات بردوا..... :85:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (7 يوليو 2009)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> بقى كده يا بشمهندس محى .... صدقت المشرف ابو الحلول :86:
> يا جماعة انا طالبه لسه... ..بس عندى مسئوليات بردوا..... :85:


 

انا باعلق علي كلام الاخ ابو الحلول واللي بيتهم الاعضاء بعدم التفاعل معكي في الموضوع رغم انه شايف انك خلصتي امتحانات والمفروض انك فاضيه وبتكشي دبان:75: - فانا رديت ان احنا شايفين ان موضوع كش الدبان محتاج تركيز علشان كده ما حدش عاوز يشغلك:d - واكيد طبعا عندك مسئوليات وربنا يعينك عليها - الموضوع كله هزار في هزار :75:


----------



## حسان2 (7 يوليو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> شو يا جماعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وينكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> المهندسة رضى ما عندها شي غير اللقاء.... خلصت امتحانات وعم تكش دبان هلأ ههههههههه :68:
> 
> ...


----------



## مهندسة رضى (7 يوليو 2009)

ولا يهمك يا بشمهندس محى ......... براحتك انت والمشرف ابو الحلول ......:84:


----------



## Abo Fares (14 يوليو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> شو يا جماعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وينكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> المهندسة رضى ما عندها شي غير اللقاء.... خلصت امتحانات وعم تكش دبان هلأ ههههههههه :68:
> ...





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته... 

سامحيني أختي المهندسة رضى، ولكن وجدت ملفاً متعلقاً بهذه المشاركة مباشرة :68: ، وضعته في المرفقات  

على أي حال، لقاء ممتعاً في بدايته، ولو أن ضغط العمل عند الزملاء قد ظهر في دورك :57: ....... اللقاء سيستمر حتى يوم الجمعة القادم، ليكون معنا ضيف جديد  

لك وللحميع تحيــــــــاتي..​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (14 يوليو 2009)

بمناسبة المسئوليات وإن المهندسة رضى بتقول عندي مسئوليات
ممكن نعرف ازاي المهندسة رضى بتقضي يومها في الإجازة؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 يوليو 2009)

نبارك للاخت رضي ونهنئها بمناسبة النجاح وبتفوق ما شاء الله وعقبال السنه النهائيه ومزيد من التفوق ان شاء الله - وعقبال باقي الاخوة والاخوات


----------



## مهندسة رضى (15 يوليو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> نبارك للاخت رضي ونهنئها بمناسبة النجاح وبتفوق ما شاء الله وعقبال السنه النهائيه ومزيد من التفوق ان شاء الله - وعقبال باقي الاخوة والاخوات


الله يبارك فيك مهندس محى ....... جزاك الله كل خير على دعواتك ليا دايما ..... بارك الله فيك 
الحمد لله.... نجحت بتقدير جيد جدا.....:77::75::d
وربنا يسهل والسنة الجاية تبقى امتياز......:12:


----------



## مهندسة رضى (15 يوليو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> سامحيني أختي المهندسة رضى، ولكن وجدت ملفاً متعلقاً بهذه المشاركة مباشرة :68: ، وضعته في المرفقات
> [/center]


هو سماح المرة دى عشان النتيجة بتعتى بس 
عموما الملف جميل.... بيسلى فى وقت الفراغ :73:


----------



## مهندسة رضى (15 يوليو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> ممكن نعرف ازاي المهندسة رضى بتقضي يومها في الإجازة؟؟؟؟؟


باختصار ......
الحمد لله بحب ابدا اليوم من الفجر .....
ووقت الصبح ممكن اشوف درس انجلش او درس تعليمى او اقرا حاجه .....
بالاضافه طبعا ...للاعمال المنزليه ...:57:


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (15 يوليو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> نبارك للاخت رضي ونهنئها بمناسبة النجاح وبتفوق ما شاء الله وعقبال السنه النهائيه ومزيد من التفوق ان شاء الله - وعقبال باقي الاخوة والاخوات



تبارك الله
ألف مليون مبارك مهندسة رضى
وعقبال التخرج ان شاء الله​


----------



## مهندسة رضى (16 يوليو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> تبارك الله
> ألف مليون مبارك مهندسة رضى
> وعقبال التخرج ان شاء الله​


الله يبارك فيك بشمهندس ابراهيم .....
واعقبالك... وان شاء الله تكون من الاوائل :12:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 يوليو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> تبارك الله​
> 
> ألف مليون مبارك مهندسة رضى​
> وعقبال التخرج ان شاء الله​


 
عقبالك يا حاج ابراهيم ان شاء الله - هي النتيجه بتاعتك ليسه ما ظهرتش ولا ايه - عاوزين نطمئن علي ابناء المنتدي :d ههههههههههه


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (16 يوليو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> عقبالك يا حاج ابراهيم ان شاء الله - هي النتيجه بتاعتك ليسه ما ظهرتش ولا ايه - عاوزين نطمئن علي ابناء المنتدي :d ههههههههههه



الله يكرمك ياهندسة
انا الحمد لله سلمت مشروع التخرج وجبت 198 من 200
وان شاء الله على أخر الإسبوع الجاي النتيجة هتبان


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 يوليو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> الله يكرمك ياهندسة
> انا الحمد لله سلمت مشروع التخرج وجبت 198 من 200
> وان شاء الله على أخر الإسبوع الجاي النتيجة هتبان


 
بسم الله ما شاء الله الف بركه يا حاج ابراهيم :20: - بس راحوا فين الدرجتين دول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :1:هههههههههه - اكيد الدكتور كان مستقصدك :60:ههههههههههههههه
ربنا يوفقك ويصلح حالك وحال جميع الطلبه من الاخوة والاخوات المسلمين والمسلمات


----------



## مهندسة رضى (16 يوليو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> انا الحمد لله سلمت مشروع التخرج وجبت 198 من 200


ما شاء الله ......:12::20:
الف مليون مبروك يا بشمهندس ابراهيم .....
وبالتوفيق دايما يارب.....


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (16 يوليو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> بسم الله ما شاء الله الف بركه يا حاج ابراهيم :20: - بس راحوا فين الدرجتين دول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :1:هههههههههه - اكيد الدكتور كان مستقصدك :60:ههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يوفقك ويصلح حالك وحال جميع الطلبه من الاخوة والاخوات المسلمين والمسلمات



ماتحرمش من سؤالك ياهندسة
ربنا يجيزك خير
وعقبال ولاد حضرتك ان شاء الله



مهندسة رضى قال:


> ما شاء الله ......:12::20:
> الف مليون مبروك يا بشمهندس ابراهيم .....
> وبالتوفيق دايما يارب.....



عقبالك مهندسة رضى :d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Ayman (16 يوليو 2009)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> الله يبارك فيك مهندس محى ....... جزاك الله كل خير على دعواتك ليا دايما ..... بارك الله فيك
> الحمد لله.... نجحت بتقدير جيد جدا.....:77::75::d
> وربنا يسهل والسنة الجاية تبقى امتياز......:12:



مهندسة رضى
ابراهيم اسامة 

ألف مبروك.............
الى الأمام دائما

لكن قولولي
فين الحلو  ؟؟؟؟


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (16 يوليو 2009)

ayman قال:


> مهندسة رضى
> ابراهيم اسامة
> 
> ألف مبروك.............
> ...



رغم إني أنا الراجل وأنا الكبير
وذكرت المهندسة رضى قبلي
ولكن برده مقبوله منك ياهندسة
والدنيا كلها تحت أمرك
بس حضرتك تشاور بس​


----------



## مهندسة رضى (16 يوليو 2009)

Ayman قال:


> لكن قولولي
> فين الحلو  ؟؟؟؟


الله يبارك فيك يا بشمهندس ايمن .... 
الحلو بقى اما تنزل مصر ... وتيجى الفيوم ...



إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> رغم إني أنا الراجل وأنا الكبير
> وذكرت المهندسة رضى قبلى
> 
> ​


ladies first يا اخ ابراهيم ....


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 يوليو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> رغم إني أنا الراجل وأنا الكبير:28:
> 
> وذكرت المهندسة رضى قلبي :29:----------قلبي=قبلي:28:
> ولكن برده مقبوله منك ياهندسة:28:
> ...


 
ايوة ياحاج ابراهيم لان الاخت رضي هي اللي نجحت رسمياً انما انت يدوبك المشروع - انما النتيجه الرسميه بتاعتك ليسه نهاية الاسبوع القادم - والاخ ايمن بيهنيك باعتبار ماسيكون ان شاء الله - مش كده ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا كده عرفت الدرجتين راحوا فين ههههههههههههههههههه - اكيد اخطاء املائيه :60::60:


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (16 يوليو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> ايوة ياحاج ابراهيم لان الاخت رضي هي اللي نجحت رسمياً انما انت يدوبك المشروع - انما النتيجه الرسميه بتاعتك ليسه نهاية الاسبوع القادم - والاخ ايمن بيهنيك باعتبار ماسيكون ان شاء الله - مش كده ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> انا كده عرفت الدرجتين راحوا فين ههههههههههههههههههه - اكيد اخطاء املائيه :60::60:



كده ياهندسة
بلاش فضايح ياهندسة
قدام الناس غلطات املائية بعد ما بقيت مهندس رسمي​


----------



## مهندسة رضى (16 يوليو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> انا كده عرفت الدرجتين راحوا فين ههههههههههههههههههه - اكيد اخطاء املائيه :60::60:


تمام يا بشمهندس محى ........
المرة دى جات على درجتيتن:57: ... محدش عارف المرة الجاية هتيجى على ايه ..:29::59:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 يوليو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> كده ياهندسة
> 
> بلاش فضايح ياهندسة
> 
> قدام الناس غلطات املائية بعد ما بقيت مهندس رسمي​


 
مش فضايح ياهندسه ولا حاجه - انت مهندس متميز من قبل ماتكون مهندس رسمي - دي كلها شكليات - ومافيش حد كبير علي الاخطاء الاملائيه ياحاج ابراهيم وجل من لا يسهو:20:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 يوليو 2009)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> تمام يا بشمهندس محى ........
> المرة دى جات على درجتيتن:57: ... محدش عارف المرة الجاية هتيجى على ايه ..:29::59:


 المره الجايه ان شاء الله ها ياخد باله - وهايجيب الدرجه النهائيه :20::28:


----------



## سنا الإسلام (16 يوليو 2009)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> الحمد لله.... نجحت بتقدير جيد جدا.....:77::75::d
> وربنا يسهل والسنة الجاية تبقى امتياز......:12:​


 


إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> انا الحمد لله سلمت مشروع التخرج وجبت 198 من 200
> وان شاء الله على أخر الإسبوع الجاي النتيجة هتبان​


 



 


 
ألف مبروك للمهندسة رضى على نجاحها بتفوق وعقبال السنة النهائية بتفوق ان شاء الله​ 
والف مبروك للمهندس ابراهيم على نجاحه فى مشروع التخرج بتفوق وعقبال ما نباركلك على نجاحك فى الامتحان النهائى بتفوق​ 
وعقبال جميع الطلبة ان شاء الله​ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## Abo Fares (16 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

نبارك لأختنا المهندسة رضى نجاحها، ولأخينا المهندس ابراهيم تفوقه.... للأمام دائماً  

لكم جميـــــعاً تحيـــــــاتي..


----------



## Ayman (16 يوليو 2009)

اهو كلهم ذكروا المهندسة رضى الأول 
اما عني فتم لتقديم لسبب اخر غير اللي تفضل بيه المهندس محيي و المهندسة رضى
ان اللقاء مع المهندسة رضى ........و اللا نسينا 
على العموم الف مبروك و ان شاء الله نشوفكم متفوقين في حياتكم العملية و العلمية


----------



## Ayman (16 يوليو 2009)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> الله يبارك فيك يا بشمهندس ايمن ....
> الحلو بقى اما تنزل مصر ... وتيجى الفيوم ...
> 
> 
> ladies first يا اخ ابراهيم ....





جزاكم الله خيرا ..
بسيرة الفيوم ..اسمع عنها طبيعة ساحرة و نخيل و خضرة و ساقية ..ده غير بحيرة قارون
كانت قد سنحت لي الفرصة لزيارتها ايام كنت اعمل ببني سويف (40كلم على ما اذكر) لكني لم اذهب 
لو تضعي لنا صور من الفيوم لنزورها واحنا في مكاننا و نعفيكي من العزيمة


----------



## Abo Fares (16 يوليو 2009)

ayman قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا ..
> بسيرة الفيوم ..اسمع عنها طبيعة ساحرة و نخيل و خضرة و ساقية ..ده غير بحيرة قارون
> كانت قد سنحت لي الفرصة لزيارتها ايام كنت اعمل ببني سويف (40كلم على ما اذكر) لكني لم اذهب
> لو تضعي لنا صور من الفيوم لنزورها واحنا في مكاننا و نعفيكي من العزيمة


 
جميل والله ...... 

أنا موافق عالصور، والعزيمة بتصل عالـ dhl ههههههه :68:​


----------



## مهندسة رضى (16 يوليو 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> ألف مبروك للمهندسة رضى على نجاحها بتفوق وعقبال السنة النهائية بتفوق ان شاء الله​



الله يبارك فيكى يا اميرة ..... وجزاكى ربى الجنة على الصور الجميلة دى ...:84::84::84:


----------



## مهندسة رضى (16 يوليو 2009)

ayman قال:


> لو تضعي لنا صور من الفيوم لنزورها واحنا في مكاننا و نعفيكي من العزيمة


:8:.:86:...العزيمة كانت اسهل ...:2: 


أبو الحلول قال:


> أنا موافق عالصور، والعزيمة بتصل عالـ dhl ههههههه :68:​


عموما.... اوك
هحاول اجمع لكم كم حاجه عن الفيوم ...:11:
فاصل ........ وسنعود باذن الله :84:


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (16 يوليو 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> ألف مبروك للمهندسة رضى على نجاحها بتفوق وعقبال السنة النهائية بتفوق ان شاء الله​
> والف مبروك للمهندس ابراهيم على نجاحه فى مشروع التخرج بتفوق وعقبال ما نباركلك على نجاحك فى الامتحان النهائى بتفوق​
> وعقبال جميع الطلبة ان شاء الله​
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​





أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> نبارك لأختنا المهندسة رضى نجاحها، ولأخينا المهندس ابراهيم تفوقه.... للأمام دائماً
> 
> لكم جميـــــعاً تحيـــــــاتي..





ayman قال:


> اهو كلهم ذكروا المهندسة رضى الأول
> اما عني فتم لتقديم لسبب اخر غير اللي تفضل بيه المهندس محيي و المهندسة رضى
> ان اللقاء مع المهندسة رضى ........و اللا نسينا
> على العموم الف مبروك و ان شاء الله نشوفكم متفوقين في حياتكم العملية و العلمية



جزاكم الله عني خيرا وبارك فيكم جميعا


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (16 يوليو 2009)

آسف مهندسة رضى على التدخل السخيف في اللقاء الخاص بحضرتك


----------



## Russian (16 يوليو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية يا أستاذ.
و بارك الله فيك و بعلمك الذي نحتاجه نحن و أبناءنا في المستقبل.
عندما كنت أقرأ المقابلة,كنت سعيداً لقراءة ما اكتسبته من خبرة و علوم متعلقة بالهندسة المدنية.
وفقك و وفقنا الله جميعاً
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته, و الصلاة و السلام على رسولنا محمد خاتم الأنبياء.


----------



## مهندسة رضى (17 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بناءا على رغبة مهندس ايمن ومهندس ابو الحلول .....
انا جمعت لكم شوية صور عن الفيوم ...
سواقى الفيوم... شلالات وادى الريان ... بحيرة قارون ... محمية وادى الحيتان .....عين السيليين ( عين الشاعر ) ....الحديقه الدوليه فى الفيوم.... هرم هوارة ... قصر قارون...الخ الى جانب.... صور لكليه هندسة الفيوم .....ودى اللى بختم بيها الصور.....
واللى عايز يتعرف على الاماكن اكتر يشوف الروابط ... ..بتوضح كل شى عن الفيوم ...
موقع كليه الهندسة .... جامعة الفيوم ......
http://www.fayoum.edu.eg/Engineering/
الموقع الرسمى لمحافظة الفيوم ....
http://www.fayoum.gov.eg/
وده موقع أخر .........
http://www.fayoum.8k.com/index.htm
الفيوم بالاقمار الصناعية .......
http://www.fayoum.8k.com/satmap.htm
وعشان الصور كتير وكمان صعوبة رفعها على موقع وبعدين احطها فى الملتقى هتخد صفحات كتير .... فانا جمعتها فى ملف فيديو .... ووضحت على كل صورة هى بتمثل ايه ...ومش حاطة اى موسيقى مع الصور ....انا رفعته على موقع الفور شير...
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
رحلة الى جنة الصحراء......الفيوم ....
http://www.4shared.com/file/118592221/8dba4799/_online.html
 مع تحيات......هيئة تنشيط السياحة بالفيوم ...:68:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 يوليو 2009)

الصور جميله جدا - مشكورة علي مجهوداتك يا اخت رضي - ولكن الرحله كانت قصيره جداً من القاهره للفيوم هي المسافه قريبه اوي كده :58: هههههههههه -اننا نذهب من القاهرة الي الفيوم ونتجول داخل الفيوم في دقائق :60::60:


----------



## مهندسة رضى (17 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههه
احنا فى زمن السرعة بقى يا بشمهندس محى....
الحمد لله ان الصور عجبتك ....يعنى هنشوفك فى الفيوم قريب ....


----------



## Abo Fares (17 يوليو 2009)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> رحلة الى جنة الصحراء......الفيوم ....
> http://www.4shared.com/file/118592221/8dba4799/_online.html
> مع تحيات......هيئة تنشيط السياحة بالفيوم ...:68:


 
ما شاء الله ، تبارك الله.....

والله لم أكن أتوقع أن مدينة الفيوم بهذا الجمال الرائع.... أعتقد أنها مدينة كبيرة، أليس كذلك؟؟ جمعت بين كل من الجبل والنهر والخضار.... أيضاً أعجبتني الجامعة....

بارك الله بكم وبوطنكم وآمنكم به وأدامكم له...... 

لك تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## مهندسة رضى (17 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير بشمهندس ابو الحلول على دعواتك ....
طالما عجبتك .... يبقى تعالى مع بشمهندس محى ....:68:


أبو الحلول قال:


> أعتقد أنها مدينة كبيرة، أليس كذلك؟؟
> ​


هى مش كبيرة .... بس اهى على ادنا وخلاص ...
هى مساحتها (6068) كم2....مزروع منها 422304 فدان...


----------



## هادي المهندس (17 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
*
اولا احب ان اوجه التهنئه والمباركه بمناسبه النجاح لكل من الاخ العزيز اسامه والاخت الفاضله رضى ويارب انشاء الله النجاح في السنه القادمه ,,, واسف لتاخري في التهنئه لانقطاعي عن الملتقى لفتره وبارك الله بالجميع ..*

مع تحياتي


----------



## Abo Fares (17 يوليو 2009)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير بشمهندس ابو الحلول على دعواتك ....
> طالما عجبتك .... يبقى تعالى مع بشمهندس محى ....:68:


 
أوكي تمام........ بشمهندس محي، قول يارب، واعتمد على موعد، أنا جاية على بالي ملوخية بالأرانب، وشوية فطير مشلتت ههههه :77:

بارك الله بك أختنا المهندس رضى... أهل كرم بلا شك.. ​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 يوليو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أوكي تمام........ بشمهندس محي، قول يارب، واعتمد على موعد، أنا جاية على بالي ملوخية بالأرانب، وشوية فطير مشلتت ههههه :77:​
> بارك الله بك أختنا المهندس رضى... أهل كرم بلا شك.. ​


 
يارب 

ماشي يا م ابو الحلول احنا نزداد شرف بزيارة الفيوم بعد الصور الجميله اللي شوفناها - بس خلينا في البط والفراخ مع الملوخيه بالارانب - لان الفطير المشلتت لا يتوافق مع الملوخيه بالارانب - ولا ايه يا اخت رضي:10:

للاسف انا عمري مازرت الفيوم رغم ان لي اصدقاء وعارف كتير من الفيوم ويممكن السبب انه لم يتاح لي عمل في الفيوم وده من سؤ حظي طبعا - لكن ملحوقه اهو جاتنا دعوة كريمه لزيارتها :20::75:


----------



## مهندسة رضى (17 يوليو 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> *اولا احب ان اوجه التهنئه والمباركه بمناسبه النجاح لكل من الاخ العزيز اسامه والاخت الفاضله رضى ويارب انشاء الله النجاح في السنه القادمه ,,, واسف لتاخري في التهنئه لانقطاعي عن الملتقى لفتره وبارك الله بالجميع ..*
> مع تحياتي


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير بشمهندس هادى ....ربنا معاك ...وفقك الله وسدد خطاك ...


أبو الحلول قال:


> أنا جاية على بالي ملوخية بالأرانب، وشوية فطير مشلتت ههههه :77:​


هههههههههه
بس كده....... الفيوم كلها تحت امركم .....


----------



## مهندسة رضى (17 يوليو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> بس خلينا في البط والفراخ مع الملوخيه بالارانب - لان الفطير المشلتت لا يتوافق مع الملوخيه بالارانب - ولا ايه يا اخت رضي:10:


خلاص احنا نعمل الاتنين .... بط وفراخ مع الملوخية بالارانب للبشمهندس محى وفطير للبشمهندس ابو الحلول :2::77:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 يوليو 2009)

> خلاص احنا نعمل الاتنين .... بط وفراخ مع الملوخية بالارانب للبشمهندس محى _وفطير للبشمهندس ابو الحلول _:2::77:


:28:

افهم من كده يا اخت رضي - ان م ابو الحلول مالوش نصيب في الملوخيه بالارانب :73::86::75:
عموما يا م ابو الحلول انا هابقي اعزمك علي الملوخيه بالارانب بتاعتي ههههههههههههه


----------



## مهندسة رضى (17 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههههه
هو احنا نقدر نرفض طلب للبشمهندس ابو الحلول ....


----------



## Abo Fares (17 يوليو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> يارب
> 
> ماشي يا م ابو الحلول احنا نزداد شرف بزيارة الفيوم بعد الصور الجميله اللي شوفناها - بس خلينا في البط والفراخ مع الملوخيه بالارانب - لان الفطير المشلتت لا يتوافق مع الملوخيه بالارانب - ولا ايه يا اخت رضي:10:
> 
> للاسف انا عمري مازرت الفيوم رغم ان لي اصدقاء وعارف كتير من الفيوم ويممكن السبب انه لم يتاح لي عمل في الفيوم وده من سؤ حظي طبعا - لكن ملحوقه اهو جاتنا دعوة كريمه لزيارتها :20::75:


 


مهندسة رضى قال:


> خلاص احنا نعمل الاتنين .... بط وفراخ مع الملوخية بالارانب للبشمهندس محى وفطير للبشمهندس ابو الحلول :2::77:


 


mohy_y2003 قال:


> :28:
> 
> افهم من كده يا اخت رضي - ان م ابو الحلول مالوش نصيب في الملوخيه بالارانب :73::86::75:
> عموما يا م ابو الحلول انا هابقي اعزمك علي الملوخيه بالارانب بتاعتي ههههههههههههه


 
لااااااااااا ، شو هالحكي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بشمهندس محيي.... الفطير المشلتت في اليوم الأول، والملوخية بالأرانب في اليوم التاني :d ، أنا لقيت مكان جميل جداً عشان ننام فيه......... قصر قارووووووون هههههه :68:​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 يوليو 2009)

> بشمهندس محيي.... الفطير المشلتت في اليوم الأول، والملوخية بالأرانب في اليوم التاني :d ، أنا لقيت مكان جميل جداً عشان ننام فيه......... قصر قارووووووون هههههه :68:


 
احنا ها ناكل وجبه واحده في اليوم ولا ايه يام ابو الحلول هههههههههه - المفروض الانسان ياكل 3 وجبات في اليوم ولا انت مكسوف من اولها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ - دول اهل كرم يا ريس -والحمد لله لو سمحولنا بالمبيت في قصر قارون انا خايف ترسي علي البيات في محمية وادي الحيتان ههههههههههههه


----------



## مهندسة رضى (17 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههه
والله يا بشمهندس محى ردودك دايما بضحكنى .......
بارك الله فيكم جميعا ......... ورزقكم سعادة الدارين .... اللهم امين


----------



## Ayman (17 يوليو 2009)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بناءا على رغبة مهندس ايمن ومهندس ابو الحلول .....
> انا جمعت لكم شوية صور عن الفيوم ...
> سواقى الفيوم... شلالات وادى الريان ... بحيرة قارون ... محمية وادى الحيتان .....عين السيليين ( عين الشاعر ) ....الحديقه الدوليه فى الفيوم.... هرم هوارة ... قصر قارون...الخ الى جانب.... صور لكليه هندسة الفيوم .....ودى اللى بختم بيها الصور.....
> ...




رائع ..رااااائع جدا اعجبتني ناظر السواقي و الريف جدا
جزاك الله خيرا اخت رضى 
لا ...الزيارة وجبت


----------



## Ayman (17 يوليو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> :28:
> 
> افهم من كده يا اخت رضي - ان م ابو الحلول مالوش نصيب في الملوخيه بالارانب :73::86::75:
> عموما يا م ابو الحلول انا هابقي اعزمك علي الملوخيه بالارانب بتاعتي ههههههههههههه



لااا ...يعني الأخت المهندسة رضى بعثت الصور ..و برضه معافيتوهاش من العزيمة ...و كمان قلشتوني منها!!!
ناسيين كمان ان في حق عند المهندس ابراهيم اسامة ...وده بقى سيبوهولي .......ههههههه


----------



## مهندسة رضى (18 يوليو 2009)

جزانا واياك كل خير يا بشمهندس ايمن ........


ayman قال:


> لااا ...يعني الأخت المهندسة رضى بعثت الصور ..و برضه معافيتوهاش من العزيمة ...و كمان قلشتوني منها!!!


ههههههه...
تنور الفيوم يا بشمهندس ايمن ...... ومتنساش تجيب سيف معاك ....


----------



## Abo Fares (21 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته... 


لقاء رائع جداً مع أختنا المهندسة رضى، استمتعنا به حقيقةً وخاصة بالتعرف على مدينة جميلة لم أكن أعرفها أنا شخصياً........


نشكر المهندسة رضى على اللقاء الجميل......... وننتقل إلى ضيف آخر بعد قليل


الموضوع للإغلاق مؤقتاً....... انتظروا ضيفنا الجديد 


لكم جميـــــــعاً تحيــــــــــاتي..











:63:​


----------



## Abo Fares (21 يوليو 2009)

*سنبدأ الان مع المهندس abo alafkar*

سنبدأ الان مع المهندس abo alafkar


نفس الاسئله تقريبا الموجهه الى المهندسين الذين استضفناهم مسبقاً الله يعينك علينا....

الاسئله عامه جدا اخي الفاضل لك حريه الاجابه على ما شئت وترك ماشئت 

بسم الله نبدا

الله يعينك علينا ....

1- ما هي هوايات المهندس abo alafkar ؟
- ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس abo alafkar ؟؟
- ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس abo alafkar للانترنت يوميا ؟؟وهل يؤثر استخدام الانترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية ؟؟

2- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟
وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟

3-ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟
وما هي اثقلها ؟؟

4- ما هو مشروعك تخرجك ؟ هل من موقف معين حدث اثناء المناقشه تود ان تسرده لنا ؟؟

5-للهندسة المدنية اقسام عديده - ما هو اكثر قسم تعاملت معه بالحياه العمليه ؟؟هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنى ان تعمل به لكن لم توافيك الفرصه ؟؟ما هو ؟؟

6- برايك : هل يوجد مشروع مثالي -تصميم مثالي - تنفيذ المخططات على الواقع 100% بدون تغيرات فنية- بدون تاخير جدول زمني- بدون مشاكل دفعات ؟؟ وهل يمكن تحقيق ذلك ؟؟

7- برايك : ان يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاما ام من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟

8-ما هي نصاحئك 
1- لدارسي الهندسة المدنية
2 -للمهندسين اقل من 10 سنوات خبرة
3 - للمهندسين اكثر من 10 سنوات خبرة 

- ماهي نظرة المهندس abo alafkar للكل من 

الهندسة القيمية 
التحكيم الهندسي 

وهل من الممكن انجاز اي مشروع دون التطرق لهذه التخصصات ؟

10- عندما يقوم المهندس abo alafkar بعمل مقابله مع مهندس متقدم لوظيفة 
ما هي الاساسيات التي على ضوئها يحدد القبول او الرفض لهذا المهندس ؟؟ وماهي الاسئله التي يستخدمها المهندس abo alafkar لتقييم المهندس المتقدم لطلب الوظيفة ..؟؟


11-برايك هل يجب ان يكون مدير المشروع الهندسي مهندسا مدنيا ...؟؟ وما هي الامور التي يجب توفرها بمدير المشروع الناجح ؟؟....

12-اخر سؤال :- 
من خلال خبرتك الطويله بالعلوم الهندسية - هل تجد تحديث الكودات ما بين كل فترة وفترة امرا مجزيا او مفيدا ام انه يسبب مشاكل للمهندسين ؟؟
فمثلا حتى الان تجد العديد من المهندسين يستخدمون Ubc97 وعمره 11 عاما
وصدر العديد من النسخ المحدثة للaci و Ibc خلال نفس الفترة ....


وللحديث بقية...

(يمكن لاي احد من الاعضاء المشاركة بطرح الاسئله العامة ........ )

مع تحياتي

أبو الحلول

:84:​


----------



## مهندسة رضى (21 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير بشمهندس ابو الحلول .......:84:
واهـــــــــــلا بيك بشمهندس ابو الافكار .......:84:


----------



## م.الخيال الجامح (21 يوليو 2009)

انه من الفخر انا اكون ضمن منتدى يضم هذه الخبرات والطاقات....تحياتي وتقديري لاساتذة الاجلاء جميعا...ولااخقيكم سرا ان مدى الفائدة بهذا المنتدى تتجاوز الوصف فهي خبرة بحد ذاتها.....
ودمتم


----------



## Abo Fares (21 يوليو 2009)

م.الخيال الجامح قال:


> انه من الفخر انا اكون ضمن منتدى يضم هذه الخبرات والطاقات....تحياتي وتقديري لاساتذة الاجلاء جميعا...ولااخقيكم سرا ان مدى الفائدة بهذا المنتدى تتجاوز الوصف فهي خبرة بحد ذاتها.....
> ودمتم


 
أهلاً أخي م. الخيال الجامح... سعداء بوجودك معنا، بارك الله بك.. 

أهلاً بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب.. 

لك تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (21 يوليو 2009)

أخي أبو الحلول :
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته و كل الشكر و التقدير لكم لاتاحة الفرصة لي بهذا المنتدى وإنه لشرف كبير ان 
أُستضاف في هذا اللقاء كما أشكر الأخ أنس لذلك . جزاكم الله خير و أتمنى أن أكون ضيفاً ليس بالثقيل 
على زملائنا وأخوتنا في هذا المنتدى ونظراً لظروف العمل سوف أجيب على اسئلتك جميعها 
تدريجياً كما أشكر الأخت رضى جزاه الله خير و أتمنى لها مستقبلا زاهراً . و اختار هذه المجموعة الآن 
- ما هي هوايات المهندس abo alafkar ؟
كانت هوياتي منذ الصغر كرة القدم و الشطرنج و قرأة القصص و الروايات الطويلة .
و كتابة الشعر ( هكذا أسمي ما أقول من قصائد و مقتططفات ) إلى ان تخرجت من كلية الهندسة 
المدنية فأصبحت هوايات مطالعة الكتب الهندسية التي تخص الهندسة المدنية و الحمد لله بقيت هواية كتابة الخواطر الشعرية و احب أن اضيف أني دائماً أشعر بالحسرة لرؤية الشباب يلعبون كرة القدم و بودي أن أعيد هذه الهواية و لكن ظروف العمل و ضغطه لم تعد تسمح بذلك 

ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس abo alafkar ؟؟
أول ما تعلمت وأعتقد كنت من القلة القليلة التي بدأت تعلم الستاد و كان هذا بعام 1997 و مازلنا نطور انفسنا حتى الآن فكم تعلم منذ 1997 كانت البرامج قليلة و غير دارجة عندما تخرجنا من الكلية 1997 . وصدقنيب تخرجت من الهندسة المدنية و لا أعرف حتى برنامج التشغيل windows أو برامج office 
و لكن الآن و منذ عام 1997 أصبحت أعمل على برامج ستاد بشكل رئيسي و هو المفضل لدي حتى الآن 
و من ثم ساب - etab - بروكن - طبعاً و البرامج السريعة supperbeam , Foundation , Jawadbeam >, caisson 
PCAcol, CSI Col < Mathcad 
EXcel ’ 
aotucad , Microstation طبعا هي برامج رسم . 
Premafera - MS-Project 
و أنا بصدد التعلم على برنامج Towers 

ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس abo alafkar للانترنت يوميا ؟؟وهل يؤثر استخدام الانترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية ؟؟ 
طبعاً استهلاك الانترنت كبير جداً و الحمد لله و خصوصا عندما انضممت لهذا المنتدى الذي وجدت الكثير من الفائدة فيه فأصبح جل ما أقوم به هو الدخول إلى هذا المنتدى و المشاركة فيه و دائماً في بحثنا في الشبكة العنكبوتية 
كنت أبحث عن الجديد في الهندسة برامج مشاريع منفذة ورقات بحث أطورحات تخرج لعلنا ننذداد علما 
و طبعا الانترنت عندنا في العمل مفتوح بسبب طبيعة العمل و المراسلات التي تتم بواسط E-mail >
بالنسبة لتأثير النت على العلاقات الإجتماعية طبعاً أثر إيجاباً فقد عدنا للتواصل مع الزملاء القدامى .
وحصلنا على أخوة في هذا المنتدى أمثالكم نعتز بهم . 
كما أن الدخول إلى هذا المنتدى هو الضرة لزوجتي .
و في نهاية معدل اسهتلاكي للنت بشكل خاص غير متعلق بالعمل 2-3 ساعات يومياً 98% مخصص لهذا المنتدى 



2- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟
وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟
إن الهندسة المدنية لم تكن تخطر على بال . و السبب أننا كنا مجموعة من الزملاء متدرجة أعمارنا 
جميعهم دخل كلية الطب و كان اخي من بينهم فلم اكن أعرف أن هناك كليات اخرى سوى الطب . 
ولكن في السنة الأولى من الثانوية كانت نتائجي تسمح بدخولي كلية الهندسة الكهربائية و لكن هناك أحد
أفراد مجموعتنا أمضى بكلية الهندسة الكهربائية سبع سنوات و قد كرهني بكل شيء أسمه الهندسة الكهربائية . 
فما كان مني إلا ان تقدمت لفحص الثانوي مجدداً لعل و عسى ندخل كلية الطب . و في السنة الثانية كانت 
العلامات تؤهلني لكلية الهندسة المدنية . فقلت في نفسي أن هذا قدري وفي السنة الأولى فصل أول كان 
أبي يخشى أن أتعثر بالهندسة المدنية لما عرف من حبي لكلية الطب .
و لكن الحمد لله سلكت طريقي في السنة الأولى و كان ترتيبي التاسع عشر من أصل 500 طالب . 
و لو عاد بي الزمن إلى الوراء لن اختار إلا الهندسة المدنية فهذا قدري و نصيبي و هذا الخير من عند الله 
و للإجابة بقية


----------



## Abo Fares (21 يوليو 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

ما شاء الله عليك م. أبو الأفكار.......... مستمتعين باللقاء، أهلاً وسهلاً بك  ​


----------



## مهندسة رضى (21 يوليو 2009)

فعلا يابشمهندس أبو الحلول مستمتعين بالبشمهندس ابو الافكار..... :77:
انا عرفت ليه ابو الافكار .....
عايزين بقى نشوف اى خواطر من شعرك ....:85:


----------



## Ayman (21 يوليو 2009)

مرحبا بأبو الأفكار..
متابعين...


> و احب أن اضيف أني دائماً أشعر بالحسرة لرؤية الشباب يلعبون كرة القدم و بودي أن أعيد هذه الهواية و لكن ظروف العمل و ضغطه لم تعد تسمح بذلك


ما شاء الله ..من المهندسين المهتمين بكرة القدم (لعبا و ليس مشاهدة؟)
و بكذا نسأل السؤال المعهود:
أهلاوي و اللا زملكاوي ؟
و ...سؤال صغير..
هل هناك صله قرابة بين "ابو الأفكار " و "أبو الحلول"..؟


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 يوليو 2009)

تبارك الله
شكله هيكون لقاء جامد
ربنا ييسر لك الحال ويعينك ياهندسة
وترقب التقيل جاي ورا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## نور الجزائرية (21 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
اولا استئذن الاخ ابو الافكار في توجيه تحية تقدير لكل من الاخت رضى و الاخ ابراهيم اسامة على نجاحهما المتميز.
اسم جديد اضيف الى قائمة المهندسين المدنين العرب : المهندس ابراهيم اسامة ربنا ييسر اموره و يسهل طريقه نحو العمل والاستمرارية و اسم آخر رسم طريقه بتفوق سيصل عن قريب و يضاف الى كل الاسماء التي لمعت و ستلمع في عالم الهندسة : المهندسة رضا اسم سيشرّف المرأة العربية المسلمة 
آسفة على تأخري في تتبع مشوار الاخت رضى الذي كان رائعا و خفيف الظل و ازدادت روعته مع جمال مدينة الفيوم أدعو لك دوما بالنجاح في كل عمل صالح تقومين به .
مرة اخرى الف مبروك عليكما النجاح .


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 يوليو 2009)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> اولا استئذن الاخ ابو الافكار في توجيه تحية تقدير لكل من الاخت رضى و الاخ ابراهيم اسامة على نجاحهما المتميز.
> اسم جديد اضيف الى قائمة المهندسين المدنين العرب : المهندس ابراهيم اسامة ربنا ييسر اموره و يسهل طريقه نحو العمل والاستمرارية و اسم آخر رسم طريقه بتفوق سيصل عن قريب و يضاف الى كل الاسماء التي لمعت و ستلمع في عالم الهندسة : المهندسة رضا اسم سيشرّف المرأة العربية المسلمة
> آسفة على تأخري في تتبع مشوار الاخت رضى الذي كان رائعا و خفيف الظل و ازدادت روعته مع جمال مدينة الفيوم أدعو لك دوما بالنجاح في كل عمل صالح تقومين به .
> مرة اخرى الف مبروك عليكما النجاح .



جزاكي الله كل خير دكتورة نور
ويارب نبارك لحضرتك في أسعد وأجمل ما تتمنين وفي أقرب وقت ان شاء الله​


----------



## مهندسة رضى (22 يوليو 2009)

جزاكى الله كل خير اختى نور ....... بارك الله فيكى ....:84:
وفقنا الله واياكم الى كل ما يحبه ويرضاه ........اللهم أمين


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (22 يوليو 2009)

الأخ أبو الحلول حياك الله و الشكر المجدد للأخت نوارة حيث أن تواجدها قليل الآن نتمنى لها التوفيق .
و الشكر للأخ أبراهيم . و كذلك الاخت رضا و سألبي طلبك ببعض مقاطع الشعرية و ذلك عند الانتهاء من الإجابة على أسئلة الأخ أبو الحلول حفظه الله و إياكم أجمعين . 
3
-ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟
وما هي اثقلها ؟؟
عند دخولي الهندسة أحببت كل موادها فلم أكن أتغيب عن أي مادة حتى محاضرة اللغة العربية و كما تعلمون 
لا يحضرها سوى القلة القليلة و لكني كنت احضرها و أستمتع بها . 
لكن طبعاً هناك مواد يرغبها الإنسان اكثر من الأخرة . و هي مجموعة مواد 
مواد البيتون ( خرسانة , concrete ) و مواد مقاومة المواد و المواد الإنشاءات .
أصعبها على الإطلاق كانت مواد ميكانيك التربة . و لكن في الحياة العملية و من خلال عملي أصبحت مواد ميكانيك التربة و الجيوتكنيك كالطفل بالنسبة لي . 
و لكني الآن أعتبر أن أفضل المواد و كان علي الاهتمام بها اكثر هي الرياضيات بكل أصنافها فمع الأسف كنا نحاول 
أثناء الدراسة ان ننهيها و كانت علاماتي جيدة فيها فتراوحت بين 63 إلى 72 كمعدل .


4- ما هو مشروعك تخرجك ؟ هل من موقف معين حدث اثناء المناقشه تود ان تسرده لنا ؟؟
مشروع تخرجي كان دراسة إنشائية لمشفى ليس هناك موقف معين و لكن كان في لجنة المناقشة 
واحد من أفضل دكاترة الهندسة المدنية في سوريا و أعتقد انه معروف لجميع المهندسين السوريين 
و هو الأستاذ الدكتور المهندس نبيل أنيس نتمنى له دوام الصحة و العافية و عندما عرفت انه من ضمن اللجنة المناقشة كنت احسب ألف حساب و كيف سأناقش و كان هماً كبيراً أن أناقش مشروع التخرج امام هذا الأستاذ . و لكن الحمد لله مضت المناقشة على خير و كنت الأمور تسير بخير 
و حصلنا على معدل 97 %بمشروع التخرج و الحمد لله .
5-للهندسة المدنية اقسام عديده - ما هو اكثر قسم تعاملت معه بالحياه العمليه ؟؟هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنى ان تعمل به لكن لم توافيك الفرصه ؟؟ما هو ؟؟
طبعاً أنا خريج قسم الهندسة الإنشائية و هو الرئيسي في حياتي العملية بالإضافة إلى قسم الهندسة الجيوتكنيكية فهما مترابطان كما تعلمون .
طبعاً لو عدت إلى الواراء لا أتمنى إلا أن أعمل إلا بقسم الهندسة الإنشائية . 
يتبع و السلام عليكم و رحمة لله و بركاته


----------



## إسلام علي (22 يوليو 2009)

ماشاء الله بارك الله بكم م / أبو الأفكار
متابه ولي عودة وأسئلة إن شاء الله


----------



## هادي المهندس (22 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
*
اهلا بك اخي ابو الافكار ونتمنى لقاءا شيقا معك وانتظر منا الاسأله بعد انتهاء اجاباتك ... وبالتوفيق انشاء الله .*

مع تحياتي


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (23 يوليو 2009)

نتابع الاجابة على أسئلة الأخ أبو الحلول جزاه الله خير .
و التحية للأخ بشر و الأخ هادي المهندس وأشكركم للمتابعة و أنا بانتظار أسئلتكم كما ذكرتم بعد الانتهاء من الإجابة على الأسئلة .و نتابع هنا 

- برايك : هل يوجد مشروع مثالي -تصميم مثالي - تنفيذ المخططات على الواقع 100% بدون تغيرات فنية- بدون تاخير جدول زمني- بدون مشاكل دفعات ؟؟ وهل يمكن تحقيق ذلك ؟؟
بالحقيقة يا أخ أبو الحلول كل منا يطمح لأن يكون مثالياً في كل شئ على صعيد الحياة الإجتماعية 
و العملية . و نحن كمهندسين طموحنا ليس له أفق وعملنا الهندسة أي كل شئ مرتب متقن , 
و في الحياة العامة حتى العاميون عندما يرون شئ ممتاز أو مرتب بشكل مثالي يقولون والله هالعمل مهندس . 
إذا الهندسة هي المثالية و يجب أن تكون . يمكن أن يكون هناك مشروع تخطيط مثالي , تصميم مثالي 
و لكن التنفيذ كما ذكرت يتعلق بأمور عديدة و لا يمكن أن يكون مثالياً في جميع النواحي . طبعاً هناك العديد من الشركات الكبيرة و التي تعتبر هيلكلياً و تنظيمياً رائعة تخفق في أن تحقق المثالية في تنفيذ المشاريع . لعدة أسباب الارتباط بمقاولين ثانويين و موردين و عملاء و بنوك تمويل و ووو .
أعتقد ان أفضل مشروع مثالي عندما تخطط و تصمم منزل العمر الخاص بك . 




7- برايك : ان يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاما ام من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟ 
المهندس الناجح يجب أن يكون مهندس بكل شئ 
فإن خبرة واحدة لمدة 15 عام تحد من عقلية و تفكير المهندس و للأسف هذا ما نلاحظه كثيراً . فمهندسي التنفيذ بعد سنتان و ليس 15 سنة تراهم فقدوا مهاراتهم و قدراتهم على التصميم أو حتى المناقشة بهذه الامور . و العكس صحيح فإنك ترى بعض المهندسين الذين عملوا بالتصميم لمدة 20 سنة لا يستطيعون معالجة بعض المشاكل الإنشائية وإعطاء حلول لذلك فكل الحالتين قد حدثت معي 
التقيت بمهندس و حسب ما أورد انه خريج جامعات اميركية و كان يبدو عليه انه خريج منذ أكثر من15 سنة و كان يناقش مشروعاً معنا فسألته عن نسبة التلسيح الأصغيرة للأعمدة و للجسور حسب الكود الأميركي فاستغربت أنه لم يعرف ما هي نسبة التسليح حيث كنت أعمل على تصميم مبنى إداري لكفيله 
مؤلف من عدة ادوار . 
و في موقف آخر مع مهندس دارس كنت أعمل منسق مشروع محطة كهرباء و كان المكتب المصمم من أشهر المكاتب في المنطقة . و صادفتنا مشكلة في ظفر cantilever و درج .
و اضطررنا لسؤاله ليجد حل لنا فما كان من جوابه إلا ان أجاب بأن هذه مشكلة موقع وليست تصميم 
علماً اني أعلم أنه من اقدر المهندسين المصممين الإنشائيين الذين قابلتهم و لا يزال كذلك. 
المهندس يجب ان يكون مهندساً مهنياً Profissional eng. 
المهندس يجب أن يعرف كل شئ و سأتفق معكم لأنكم ستقولون ان هذا الأمر لن يتوفر لدي الكثيرين .
بل لمن تناله الفرضة و الحظ . 

8-ما هي نصاحئك 
أشكرك لطرح هذا السؤال و لكني أنا من يحتاج النصيحة أيضاً لذلك سأقترح بدلاً من أن انصح .
وأرجو من الاخوة الزملاء النصح لي بعد الانتهاء من هذا اللقاء .
1- لدارسي الهندسة المدنية:
أحبوا الهندسة المدنية وأحبوا ما انتم عليه فبناء الحياة لا يتم بدون المهندس المدني فهو اللبنة الأساسية في أي مشروع . 
ركزوا على المواد جميعها بالأخص العلوم الأساسية و مقاومات الإنشاءات maths. and structural strengths لا تدرسوها لكي تنتهوا منها 
و لكن أدرسوها لتبدأوا بها لتكملوا بها مشواركم . من خلال تجربتي تمنيت لو اني نقشتها في عقلي .
إن توفرت لك الفرصة لاتمام الدراسات العليا لا تفوتها . 


2 -للمهندسين اقل من 10 سنوات خبرة
المشوار في بدايته لا تقف عند ما أنت عليه و ليكن طموحك كبير أعمل باختصاصك .
3 - للمهندسين اكثر من 10 سنوات خبرة :
أشمل نفسي بهذه النصيحة : يلزمنا الكثير فلا تقل عندي خبرة أكثر من 10 سنوات 
و لكن أنظر ما أنت عليه مع علم الهندسة الحالي و أين موقعك منه هل نطور انفسنا 
هل نحن نواكب التطور أم بقينا على ما كان لدينا منذ أكثر من 10 سنوات , ام حتى ما كنا عليه نسيناه .

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .......................يتبع


----------



## نوارة (23 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحم الله و بركاته

أهلا بك أخي المهندس أبو الأفكار...نورت اللقاء​بارك الله فيك 
​و متابعيين ومستمتعيين باللقاء....​​​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 يوليو 2009)

> أحبوا الهندسة المدنية وأحبوا ما انتم عليه فبناء الحياة لا يتم بدون المهندس المدني فهو اللبنة الأساسية في أي مشروع .


 
اهلا بالاخ العزيز المهندس ابو الافكار وكم انا سعيد بالاستماع الي ردودك علي اسئلة الاخ ابو الحلول - واتفق معك تماماً في هذه المقوله حيث ان كلمة مدنيه تعني كل ما يتعلق بحياة المدن او بتنفيذ المدن او بالحياه المدنيه بداية من تقسيم اراضي للبناء مرورا بتخطيط الطرق وشق الترع والمصارف وبناء العقارات ومحطات الكهرباء وشبكات الصرف الصحي ............. الخ 
متابع للحوار ولنا عوده لاستكمال المناقشات بعد ذلك ان شاء الله 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (25 يوليو 2009)

قبل أن أكمل الإجابة على أسئلة الأخ أبو الحلول أود ان أشكر الأخت نوارة و الأخ محي على تواجدهم معنا و متابعتهم .
ماهي نظرة المهندس abo alafkar للكل من 

1- الهندسة القيمية 
إن غاية كل فرد, مالك , دارس , منفذ, هو الوصول إلى أقل تكلفة بأفضل جودة. 
وهذا لا ينطبق على مشاريع الهندسة المدنية بل على كافة الأصعدة و جميع المشاريع .
ومن خلال وجهة نظري لا يجب ان يتم أي مشروع بدون الهندسة القيمية : دراسة المشروع من ناحية الجدوى الاقتصادية و الجودة و الزمن و غيره . 
و كل إنسان يعمل بالجدوى الهندسة القيمية دون ان يعلم هذا المصطلح . 
فالهندسة القيمية : دراسة الغرض من المشروع التكلفة - الفائدة مع دراسة العوامل المؤدية لذلك دون الخلل بالجودة .

2- التحكيم الهندسي :
التحكيم الهندسي ضروري مثل القضاء فهو القضاء للمشاريع الهندسية و الخلافات التي تنشأ 
بين المقاولين و المالكين سواء عقدية او تنفيذية او حتى تصميمية .
 
وهل من الممكن انجاز اي مشروع دون التطرق لهذه التخصصات ؟
بالنسبة للهندسة القيمية لا يمكن ان يتم أو ينجز أي مشروع دون النظر للهندسة القيمية 
أما التحكيم الهندسي طبعا في حال الخلافات و هناك كشاريع كثيرة تنتهي دون أي خلاف 
10- عندما يقوم المهندس abo alafkar بعمل مقابله مع مهندس متقدم لوظيفة 
ما هي الاساسيات التي على ضوئها يحدد القبول او الرفض لهذا المهندس ؟؟ وماهي الاسئله التي يستخدمها المهندس abo alafkar لتقييم المهندس المتقدم لطلب الوظيفة ..؟؟
أولاً : 
أنظر إلى المتقدم للوظيفة : إن كان مهندساً جديداً و هناك فرصة لدي لكي ندربه أركز على الأمور التقينة 
و أساسيات الهندسة مثلاً أسئله عن العناصر الخرسانية كيفية قراءة المخططات الاشتراطات في التسليح للجسور beam او slab و هكذا . ولو كانت الوظيفة المطلوبة هي مهندس مصمم :
يتم الأسئلة عن كيفية حساب العزوم و الجهود ما هو عمل الفريمات و البلاطات و الاشتراطات للتسليح الأعظمي و الأصغري . و طبعاً عن البرامج الهندسية و كيفية محاكاته للنتائج و قرائته لها من خلال هذه البرامج التي يعمل عليها . 
اما إذا كانت الوظيفية بمنصب يحتاج لخبرة : يتم الاستفسار عن المشاريع السابقة التي عمل بها . 
و يمكن الاتصال بالشركات السابقة التي عمل بها او المكاتب الاستشارية .
وأيضا إذا كان منفذاً : يتم سؤاله عن بعض المشاكل العملية و كيفية حلها .و عن كيفية معاملته 
مع فريق العمل سواء رؤسائه أو مرؤوسيه . و هل يفضل القسوة في المعاملة مع فريقيه أو يكون سهلاً في التعامل معهم . 
طبعاً طريقة المعامل مع الرؤساء و المرؤوسيين لكل من يعمل سواء بالتنفيذ او التصميم .
بالإضافة لذلك يتم سؤال المهندس المصمم عن كيفية حلول مشاكل البرامج التي تعترضه .و كيفية حل رسائل الأخطاء التي تنتج عن البرامج . 


11-برايك هل يجب ان يكون مدير المشروع الهندسي مهندسا مدنيا ...؟؟ وما هي الامور التي يجب توفرها بمدير المشروع الناجح ؟؟....
اولاً : مدير المشروع تحكمه ظروف و طبيعة المشروع . و هذا اللقب قد يكون مجازاً في بعض المشاريع 
فمثلاً : في مشاريع الطاقة و الكهرباء يتطلب ان يكون مدير المشروع مهندساً كهربائياً بشكل عام .

و هناك مدير للمشروع نفسه للأعمال المدنية و قد يدعى احياناً construction Manager 
اما مشاريع المصانع و تركيباته فيكون مهندساً ميكانيكاً .
اما باقي المشاريع فيجب أن يكون مهندساً مدنياً : و يساعده مهندسو المكيانيك و الكهرباء .
إذاً مدير المشروع تحكمه طبيعة و نوع المشروع .
و قد يتعاقب على إدارة المشروع عدة مدراء مشاريع :
أولاً مهندس مدني ثم يخلفه مهندس كهرباء او ميكانيك .
ألأمور التي يجب توافرها في مدير المشروع الناجح :
يجب ان تتوفر في المدير الناجح : القيادة , المعرفة العلمية و العملية . 
طبعاً القيادة تحمل مضمونات كثيرة و لكن من اهمها كيفية التعامل مع الفريق رؤساء و مرؤسيين 
لاستخلاص أفضل طاقة فعالة في كلا الاتجاهين لسير المشروع . فهناك مدراء مشاريع يحسنون التعامل 
مع عناصرهم و لكن مع روؤسائهم يفشلون . 
و هناك العكس فبعض مدراء المشاريع محبوبون من مدرائهم و مكروهين من مرؤوسيهم .
فحسن القيادة و فن التعامل مع كلا الرؤساء و المرؤسين من أفضل الصفات التي يجب توفرها 
في مدير المشروع الناجح .
يتبع و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (25 يوليو 2009)

قبل أن أكمل الإجابة على أسئلة الأخ أبو الحلول أود ان أشكر الأخت نوارة و الأخ محي على تواجدهم معنا و متابعتهم .
ماهي نظرة المهندس abo alafkar للكل من 

1- الهندسة القيمية 
إن غاية كل فرد, مالك , دارس , منفذ, هو الوصول إلى أقل تكلفة بأفضل جودة. 
وهذا لا ينطبق على مشاريع الهندسة المدنية بل على كافة الأصعدة و جميع المشاريع .
ومن خلال وجهة نظري لا يجب ان يتم أي مشروع بدون الهندسة القيمية : دراسة المشروع من ناحية الجدوى الاقتصادية و الجودة و الزمن و غيره . 
و كل إنسان يعمل بالجدوى الهندسة القيمية دون ان يعلم هذا المصطلح . 
فالهندسة القيمية : دراسة الغرض من المشروع التكلفة - الفائدة مع دراسة العوامل المؤدية لذلك دون الخلل بالجودة .

2- التحكيم الهندسي :
التحكيم الهندسي ضروري مثل القضاء فهو القضاء للمشاريع الهندسية و الخلافات التي تنشأ 
بين المقاولين و المالكين سواء عقدية او تنفيذية او حتى تصميمية .
 
وهل من الممكن انجاز اي مشروع دون التطرق لهذه التخصصات ؟
بالنسبة للهندسة القيمية لا يمكن ان يتم أو ينجز أي مشروع دون النظر للهندسة القيمية 
أما التحكيم الهندسي طبعا في حال الخلافات و هناك كشاريع كثيرة تنتهي دون أي خلاف 
10- عندما يقوم المهندس abo alafkar بعمل مقابله مع مهندس متقدم لوظيفة 
ما هي الاساسيات التي على ضوئها يحدد القبول او الرفض لهذا المهندس ؟؟ وماهي الاسئله التي يستخدمها المهندس abo alafkar لتقييم المهندس المتقدم لطلب الوظيفة ..؟؟
أولاً : 
أنظر إلى المتقدم للوظيفة : إن كان مهندساً جديداً و هناك فرصة لدي لكي ندربه أركز على الأمور التقينة 
و أساسيات الهندسة مثلاً أسئله عن العناصر الخرسانية كيفية قراءة المخططات الاشتراطات في التسليح للجسور beam او slab و هكذا . ولو كانت الوظيفة المطلوبة هي مهندس مصمم :
يتم الأسئلة عن كيفية حساب العزوم و الجهود ما هو عمل الفريمات و البلاطات و الاشتراطات للتسليح الأعظمي و الأصغري . و طبعاً عن البرامج الهندسية و كيفية محاكاته للنتائج و قرائته لها من خلال هذه البرامج التي يعمل عليها . 
اما إذا كانت الوظيفية بمنصب يحتاج لخبرة : يتم الاستفسار عن المشاريع السابقة التي عمل بها . 
و يمكن الاتصال بالشركات السابقة التي عمل بها او المكاتب الاستشارية .
وأيضا إذا كان منفذاً : يتم سؤاله عن بعض المشاكل العملية و كيفية حلها .و عن كيفية معاملته 
مع فريق العمل سواء رؤسائه أو مرؤوسيه . و هل يفضل القسوة في المعاملة مع فريقيه أو يكون سهلاً في التعامل معهم . 
طبعاً طريقة المعامل مع الرؤساء و المرؤوسيين لكل من يعمل سواء بالتنفيذ او التصميم .
بالإضافة لذلك يتم سؤال المهندس المصمم عن كيفية حلول مشاكل البرامج التي تعترضه .و كيفية حل رسائل الأخطاء التي تنتج عن البرامج . 


11-برايك هل يجب ان يكون مدير المشروع الهندسي مهندسا مدنيا ...؟؟ وما هي الامور التي يجب توفرها بمدير المشروع الناجح ؟؟....
اولاً : مدير المشروع تحكمه ظروف و طبيعة المشروع . و هذا اللقب قد يكون مجازاً في بعض المشاريع 
فمثلاً : في مشاريع الطاقة و الكهرباء يتطلب ان يكون مدير المشروع مهندساً كهربائياً بشكل عام .

و هناك مدير للمشروع نفسه للأعمال المدنية و قد يدعى احياناً construction Manager 
اما مشاريع المصانع و تركيباته فيكون مهندساً ميكانيكاً .
اما باقي المشاريع فيجب أن يكون مهندساً مدنياً : و يساعده مهندسو المكيانيك و الكهرباء .
إذاً مدير المشروع تحكمه طبيعة و نوع المشروع .
و قد يتعاقب على إدارة المشروع عدة مدراء مشاريع :
أولاً مهندس مدني ثم يخلفه مهندس كهرباء او ميكانيك .
ألأمور التي يجب توافرها في مدير المشروع الناجح :
يجب ان تتوفر في المدير الناجح : القيادة , المعرفة العلمية و العملية . 
طبعاً القيادة تحمل مضمونات كثيرة و لكن من اهمها كيفية التعامل مع الفريق رؤساء و مرؤسيين 
لاستخلاص أفضل طاقة فعالة في كلا الاتجاهين لسير المشروع . فهناك مدراء مشاريع يحسنون التعامل 
مع عناصرهم و لكن مع روؤسائهم يفشلون . 
و هناك العكس فبعض مدراء المشاريع محبوبون من مدرائهم و مكروهين من مرؤوسيهم .
فحسن القيادة و فن التعامل مع كلا الرؤساء و المرؤسين من أفضل الصفات التي يجب توفرها 
في مدير المشروع الناجح .
يتبع و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## اسلام عزمي (25 يوليو 2009)

العبقرية قال:


> ربنا يديك الصحة والعافية يا بشمهندس انا اصلا اول مرة اسمع عنها


 

هي ايه دي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## اسلام عزمي (25 يوليو 2009)

هي ايه دي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ


----------



## اسلام عزمي (25 يوليو 2009)

يعني مثلا في الخليج يستعمل الكود البريطاني في التنفيذ لجميع المجالات تقريبا - وطبعا الكود البريطاني بيحتاج ان التنفيذ يكون علي درجه عاليه من التقنيه لضمان تطبيق شروط الكود وطبعا الشروط دي موجوده 

- تعالي بقي لمصر تجد ان هناك كود مصري نابع من الكود الانجليزي ولكن الفارق هو معاملا ت الامان العاليه جدا التي تعادل الفرق بين درجة التقنيه الفنيه العاليه المطلوبه لتطبيق الكود البريطاني وبين ماهو واقع في السوق المصري 


السلام عليكم م/ محي 
أولا هو فيه فرق بين الكود الانجليزي و الكود البريطاني؟؟
ثانيا ان معظم المواصفات التي يتم العمل علي أساسها في السعودية مثلا التي أعمل بها هي مواصفات أمريكية astmبينما المواصفات المعمول بها في مصر هي مواصفات بريطانية bs

ثالثا أن الفرق بين مصر و الخليج من وجهه نظري المتواضعة هي ( الرغبة )ففي الخليج أحس أنهم يسعون بكل قوة للتطوير والتحسين و بلوغ درجة الأفضل وذلك علي المستوي الحكومي أو القطاع الخاص, بينما في مصر نجد أنه علي المستوي الحكومي ليس هناك أي رغبة لا الي التطوير أو التحسين نظرا لكون المسئولين عن ذلك هم مجموعة من الموظفين الذين لا يفكرون بشيء سوي مصالحهم الشخصية سواءا من حيث الدخل المادي أو البقاء علي كراسيهم لأطول فترة ممكنة مع امكانية القفز للكراسي الأعلي , و هذا علي جميع المستويات من الموظف الصغير و حتي الوزير, وان كان هناك أمل في الاصلاح و التطوير فيبقي بالقطاع الخاص الذي أري انه قد نجح بنسبة ما في الوصول لمستوي دول الخليج و ذلك لانهم ايضا يرغبون بذلك .


----------



## نور الجزائرية (25 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 

سررنا بإستضافتك اخي ابو الافكار... جزيل الشكر للاخ ابو الحلول .....الملتقى اصبح زاخرا بالكثير من الكنوز الهندسية في هذا اللقاء و ها هو كنز آخر اسمه أبو الافكار ما شاء الله عليه .

جميعنا يتابع اللقاء و عدم تدخلنا باسئلة في هذا اللقاء لا يعني اننا لا نتابعه بل الاخ ابو الحلول لا يترك ثغرة الا و ملأها بسؤال قيّم .

اللقاء معك اخي ابو الافكار مفيد أجوبتك كانت منبع تجربة نعتز بالعمل بها و ننتظر ان نعرف المزيد عن مشوارك الهندسي. 

و إذا كان محمد هو ابو الحلول فمن يكون ابو الافكار ؟.


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 يوليو 2009)

> السلام عليكم م/ محي
> _أولا هو فيه فرق بين الكود الانجليزي و الكود البريطاني؟؟
> _ثانيا ان معظم المواصفات التي يتم العمل علي أساسها في السعودية مثلا التي أعمل بها هي مواصفات أمريكية astmبينما المواصفات المعمول بها في مصر هي مواصفات بريطانية bs
> 
> ثالثا أن الفرق بين مصر و الخليج من وجهه نظري المتواضعة هي ( الرغبة )ففي الخليج أحس أنهم يسعون بكل قوة للتطوير والتحسين و بلوغ درجة الأفضل وذلك علي المستوي الحكومي أو القطاع الخاص, بينما في مصر نجد أنه علي المستوي الحكومي ليس هناك أي رغبة لا الي التطوير أو التحسين نظرا لكون المسئولين عن ذلك هم مجموعة من الموظفين الذين لا يفكرون بشيء سوي مصالحهم الشخصية سواءا من حيث الدخل المادي أو البقاء علي كراسيهم لأطول فترة ممكنة مع امكانية القفز للكراسي الأعلي , و هذا علي جميع المستويات من الموظف الصغير و حتي الوزير, وان كان هناك أمل في الاصلاح و التطوير فيبقي بالقطاع الخاص الذي أري انه قد نجح بنسبة ما في الوصول لمستوي دول الخليج و ذلك لانهم ايضا يرغبون بذلك .


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اهلا وسهلا وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله / هو ممكن اعرف حضرتك موجه الكلام لي انا ليه - هل هذا رد علي احدي مشاركاتي ؟؟؟؟ فلو كان كذلك ياريت تقتبسها حتي ارجع اليها - وبعدين مافيش طبعا فرق بين الكود الانجليزي والكود البريطاني ولو صدر مني هذا يبقي بالخطأ وجل من لا يسهو - بس ياريت تبين لي مكان المشاركه علشان ما اعملهاش تاني 

وشكراَ


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (25 يوليو 2009)

طبعاً هذا السؤال الأخير من الأخ أبو لحلول الله يعين عليك 
كمان الله يعينا على أسئلة الأخوة لزماء الذين توعدونا بالأسئلة . و كالعائدة و قبل ان أجيب عن هذا السؤال 
أسمحوا لي أن أشكرالاخت نور الجزائرية وأود أن أقول لها جزاك الله خير على هذا الإطراء 
وبرأي ان جميعا الأخوة و الاخوات بهذا المنتدى يشكلون عقداً فريداً يمثل كنز هذا المنتدى . 
جزاك الله خير و اسحوا لي ا لمتابعة 
12-اخر سؤال :- 
من خلال خبرتك الطويله بالعلوم الهندسية - هل تجد تحديث الكودات ما بين كل فترة وفترة امرا مجزيا او مفيدا ام انه يسبب مشاكل للمهندسين ؟؟
فمثلا حتى الان تجد العديد من المهندسين يستخدمون Ubc97 وعمره 11 عاما
وصدر العديد من النسخ المحدثة للaci و Ibc خلال نفس الفترة ....
حقيقة يا اخ أبو الحلول شملت اسئلة جميعها كما ذكرت الاخت نور الجزائرية و هذا السؤال دائم الطرح 
من قبل الزملاء المهندسين و انه, الكودات الجديدة المحدثة لا تحمل جديد . 
طبعاً هذا غير وارد فعندما يحدث الكود لا بد وأن يكون هناك جديد فيه وإن لم نلحظه لا يعني انه مثل القديم و لا يوجد به تغير . 
ثانياً : كما تعلم أخي أبو الحلول الكودات تحدث عندما تستدعي الحاجة لذلك . و هذا نتيجة متابعة من القائمين على الكودات من خلال مراقب تطبيقات عملية لاشتراطات الكودات و ما هي النتائج التي يحصلون عليها 
فمثلاً أذكر لك علاقة تركيب الحمولات تغيرت فمثلاً تراكيب الحمولات الحية و الميتة كانت 
u=1.4DL+1.7LL و الآن أصبحت U=1.2DL1.6LL هذا في الكود الأميركي ACI-318 
هذ مثال بسيط . كما ذكرت هذه التعديلات تطرأ نتيجة البحث و المتابعة لنتائج تطبيق الكودات كما أيضاً 
يمكن تعديل الكودات نتيجة تطور خواص المواد من حيث المقاومة و غيره بإضافات جديدة 
مثلاً بالسابق لم نكن نحصل على مقاومات عالية أما الأن فقد تصل المقاومات لـ 50MPa أو أكثر وكذلك زيادة مقاومة الحديد من خلال زيادة نسبة االفلزات التي تزيد م مقاومةالحديد غيره .
لذلك أعتقد أن عوامل امان يمكن ان تخفض و اعتقد ان هذا هو السبب بتخفيض تراكيب الحمولات ( هذا رأي ) .
و أيضاً أذكر أنه في السابق في حساب الثقب لم نكن نستخدم سوى القوى المحورية على الاعمدة في الأساسات 
و لكن في حالة اللامركزية و نشوء عزوم نتيجة ذلك تسبب ثقباً إضافياً و هذا تم تحديثه أيضاً. 
و كما تعلم هناك أحياناً فروقات بين الكودات فمثلاً الكود ubc 97 يختلف عن الكود ASCE 7-05 في بعض العوامل . 
بالنسب للكود ubc97 يستخدم أكثر شئ بالتصميم ع الزلازل و الرياح أما الكود الأميركي فهو الاكثر شيوعاً 
و استخداماً لتصميم العناصر الخراسانية ( بيتون ,concrete) 
بالنسبة لUBC 97 هناك تغير به أو لا لا أعلم و لكنك ماشاء الله يبدو أنك متابعه بشكل جيد منذ 11 سنة لم يتغير 
أسأل الله أن يزيدني و يزيك علما نافعاً .

بشكل عام أنا مع تحديث الكودات و تطويرها و هذاما يساعد على البحث . وأتمنى ان يكون في بلادنا 
جهات هندسية تقوم على تطوير كوداتنا لا ان تقوم بنسخ الكودات الأجنبية .وإحداث تغير طفيف فيها .
بل جهات تعتمد مبدأ البحث العلمي و العملي لتطوير الكودات .
كل الشكر لك أخ أبوالحلول .و اسمح لي ان أجيب الأخ أيمن على سؤاله 
بالنسبة لسؤال الأخ أيمن أهلاوي و لا زملكاوي :
قديماً كنت اهلاوياً ( اتحاد حلب ) و لكن منذ 10 سنوات تركت متابعة كرة القدم إلا صدفة و أفضل أن امارسها 
و هذا ما احاول دائما عمله لأن متابعة كرة القدم تثير الأعصاب و توترها من خلال انفعالنا مع الفريق .
أما بالنسة للأهلي والزمالك في بلدنا الشقيقة مصر فكلاهما أشجع و اكون مع الجهة الفائزة
أما سؤالك الثاني عن علاقتي بالأخ أبو الحلول :
2- علاقتي بأخي أبو الحلول في هذا المنتدى و لي الشرف بأخوته وصداقته و تشابه الأسماء من حظي 
أتمنى لي و له و لكم كل التوفيق و التقدم 
و السلا عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أرجو ان لا اكن قد أثقلت لكم و أتمنى منكم النصح و التصحيح إن اخطأت 
يتبع


----------



## اسلام عزمي (26 يوليو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اتفق معاك قلبا وقالبا يا باشمهندس - ان الفكرة ليست في تشغيل البرنامج ولكن في عمل علاقات بين الانشطه تتوافق مع ما سيتم تنفيذه علي الطبيعه
> 
> يعني انا رايي ان مهندس التخطيط مش لازم يكون بيشتغل علي البرنامج - لازم يكون هو العقل المفكر للمشروع وتنظيم علاقات الانشطه ببعضها وعمل برنامج احتياجات طبقا للبرنامج الزمني المعتمد .........وهكذا
> 
> ...


 
تحياتي لاستاذنا المهندس محي
الحقيقة ان البريمافيرا ليست كالوورد , تعطي شكل جمالي فقط للتقرير أو للبرنامج الزمني , ولكنها تتعدي ذلك بكثير حيث يمكن من خلالها توزيع الموارد البشرية ( العمالة ) و المعدات و تنظيم السيولة النقدية خلال مدة المشروع , و هي بذلك تكون قد وفرت الكثير من الوقت و الجهد علي المهندس المسئول عن المشروع , كما أنها حاليا في primavera 6 يمكن أن تنظم عمل شركة مقاولات كاملة مسند اليها عدة مشاريع في وقت واحد


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 يوليو 2009)

اسلام عزمي قال:


> تحياتي لاستاذنا المهندس محي
> الحقيقة ان البريمافيرا ليست كالوورد , تعطي شكل جمالي فقط للتقرير أو للبرنامج الزمني , ولكنها تتعدي ذلك بكثير حيث يمكن من خلالها توزيع الموارد البشرية ( العمالة ) و المعدات و تنظيم السيولة النقدية خلال مدة المشروع , و هي بذلك تكون قد وفرت الكثير من الوقت و الجهد علي المهندس المسئول عن المشروع , كما أنها حاليا في primavera 6 يمكن أن تنظم عمل شركة مقاولات كاملة مسند اليها عدة مشاريع في وقت واحد


 
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

حياك الله يا اخ اسلام - اليك هذا المثال 

لو كانت بعض المدخلات للبريمافيرا لا تتفق مع الواقع العملي في التنفيذ يعني عملت علاقات خاطئه بين انشطه وبعضها او اهملت علاقه بين نشاط ونشاط اخر كان لابد وان يبدء بعد هذا النشاط بفتره معينه او اي نوع من العلاقه -وشغلت البرنامج فحتماً ستكون النتائج مختلفه عما هو في الطبيعه 

يعني مثلا ضع في البرنامج ان بند البياض سيتم تنفيذه بعد بند الدهانات مثلا - وشوف ايه اللي هايحصل هاتلاقي ان الموقع متقدم في الاعمال والبرنامج يعطيك تاخير لان العلاقات غير متوافقه - 
المهم ان تكون العلاقات في البرنامج هي نفسها في الطبيعه حتي يكون البرنامج واقعي وساعتها هاتشتغل عليه وتستفيد من المزايا الاخري للبرنامج اقصي استفاده - لكن خطأ زي ده سيجعل البرنامج في وادي والموقع في وادآخر 

وهذا الكلام حصل معنا في احد المواقع وكان البرنامج الزمني المقدم من المقاول معتمد علي علاقات لاتتفق مع الواقع وانت عارف الاستعجال في الشغل سمة كل المواقع والشركات - ولم يتم التدقيق في البدايه وكان المقاول بادي بدايه سريعه وفجأه لقينا ان المشروع علي الورق متأخر رغم انه علي الطبيعه سابق ههههههههه - والكلام ده استمر حتي نهاية المشروع - ودي بتعمل مشاكل للمقاول في التنفيذ لانه اصبح شغال في حل من البرنامج ويقوم بعمل رقابه بشكل عشوائي علي الانشطه 

يبقي المهم العلاقات ودي هندسيه بحته وليس لها علاقه بالبرنامج - لان برنامج البريمافيرا وظيفته التنسيق بين الانشطه - وبيعتبر ان البند نشاط يعني ممكن يتم عمل برنامج لمشروع غير هندسي بالبريمافيرا خط انتاج لمصنع مثلا او ما شابه ذلك

وشكراً 

واعتذر للاخ ابو الافكار علي هذه المداخله الخارجه عن موضوع اللقاء معه 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــد_


----------



## Ayman (26 يوليو 2009)

> اتفق معاك قلبا وقالبا يا باشمهندس - ان الفكرة ليست في تشغيل البرنامج ولكن في عمل علاقات بين الانشطه تتوافق مع ما سيتم تنفيذه علي الطبيعه
> 
> يعني انا رايي ان مهندس التخطيط مش لازم يكون بيشتغل علي البرنامج - لازم يكون هو العقل المفكر للمشروع وتنظيم علاقات الانشطه ببعضها وعمل برنامج احتياجات طبقا للبرنامج الزمني المعتمد .........وهكذا
> 
> ...


*
اتفق تماما...لكن مع توضيح نقطة ان البرنامج نفسه يكشف هذه العلاقات الخاطئة  و بيفضح المخطط اذا وضع علاقة تخالف الواقع ..على المراجع ان يطبع ال Schedule Report لانه في المعتاد يتم تجاهله!!
هذا الكلام بالنسبة لأي برنامج يعد صحيحا ..فمن الممكن التخطيط بدون اي من هذه البرامج و ليسئل المخطط او المصمم نفسه اولا:ماذا اريد ؟ وثم يفكر في الوسيلة المناسبة لعمله ..*

عذرا الأخ ابو الأفكار مرة اخرى


----------



## Abo Fares (27 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

ما شاء الله عليك أخينا أبو الأفكار.. لقاء فيه الكثير من الأفكار المفيدة التي يجب أن نستفيد منها جميعاً  

متابعين مع أسئلة الزملاء..... الله يكون بعونك :d​


----------



## إسلام علي (27 يوليو 2009)

حياك الله وبياك أ أبو الأفكار 
لكن من هو أبو الأفكار ؟ كم عدد أولادك ؟ وإخوتك ؟ ماذا عن عائلتك ؟ 
يعني شوي عن نفسك : )


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (27 يوليو 2009)

abo alafkar قال:


> ألأمور التي يجب توافرها في مدير المشروع الناجح :
> يجب ان تتوفر في المدير الناجح : القيادة , المعرفة العلمية و العملية .
> طبعاً القيادة تحمل مضمونات كثيرة و لكن من اهمها كيفية التعامل مع الفريق رؤساء و مرؤسيين
> لاستخلاص أفضل طاقة فعالة في كلا الاتجاهين لسير المشروع . فهناك مدراء مشاريع يحسنون التعامل
> ...


كلاااااااااااااااااام جميل وكلاااااااااااااااام معقول ما اقدرش اقول حاجة عنه 
لكن فى الكواكب الناطقة باللغة العربية الادارة فى نظر المدير تعنى التحكم فى الآخرين والاستيلاء على نجاحاتهم وطمس هويتهم وافشال محاولاتهم للظهور ليظلوا تابعين :61: :61:
وفى نظر المرؤوس الادارة تعنى ( اعطى من لا يملك سلطة لمن لا يستحق ) :20:
ومن هنا ينشأ الصراع العربى الاسرائيلى الفلبينى الدانماركى
كل يبحث عن هذا الساحر المسمى ( الكرسى الدوار ) 
الاستمتاع باصدار الأوامر صفة لطيفة فى المديرين من سكان الكواكب الناطقة بالعربية :83:
والنفاق الوظيفى صفة رائعة فى المرؤوسين من سكان هذه الكواكب :77: :77:
احلام سعادتك اوامر ادارية 
شخبطة ابن سعادتك الصغير خطة خمسية :68:
دخان سيجارة سعادتك سحابة امان تظللنا :67:
هل لديك افكار يا ابو الأفكار لمحو هذه اللافتات من حياتنا ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (28 يوليو 2009)

الأخ أبو الحلول كل الشكر لك و أتمنى لك التوفيق و النجاح ,
كما أشكر الاخ بشر و أجيبه عن أسئلته وهي بطاقتي الشخصية 
م.عبد الحكيم ثاني القائمة لأربع شباب لأمي وأبي أخوتي متعلمين الأكبر طبيب و الأصغر إدارة أعمال 
متزوج و لي طفلان ( بنت و صبي ) حفظهم الله و حفظ أولادكم 

و اتوجه بالشكر للأخ الزعيم :
طبعاً كما ذكرت بإجابة ما يجب ان يتوفر في المدبر الناجح و لم اتكلم عن المدير العربي و لكن ما ذكرته حضرتك عن سيطرة المدير 100% صحيح إلا ما رحم ربي و هناك فروقات كثيرة يمكن ان نتطرق لها في هذا المنتدى عن الفرق 
بين المدير العربي و المدير الغربي . نفرد لها موضوعاً طويل للنقاش . 
و بالنسبة للافتات البراقة التي ذكرت و التي تنطوي تحت الدهن و التدهين و المداهن من الموظفين للمدير . 
يمكن تغيرها إنطلاقاً من أنفسنا يجب أن نغير ما بأنفسنا حتى يتغير الآخرين فأذكر لك على سبيل المثال
إذا كان هناك مهندس في مشروع و جيئا بمهندس آخر و هذا الكلام ينطبق على نسبة كبيرة بين المهندسين 
أولا ما يفكر به المهندس القديم ان الجديد سوف يأخذ مكانه و اول ما يفكر به الجديد هو مركز القديم 
إذا المسألة ليست فقط بالمدير بل في نفوس الناس . لذلك علينا أن نبدأ بأنفسنا و بمحي هذه الأفكار م رؤوسنا 
و على المهندس الجديد ان يدرب و يعلم لا ان نقف ضده وأعتقد أن الجميع سوف يوافقني على هذا الرأي .
بالنسبة لي و الحمد لله : كل جديد أعلمه و أدربه , و أعطيه كل ما يسأل رغم ان النفس أحياناً توسوس 
و لكن ولله الحمد ننتصر عليها . 
ومنذ عام جائني مهندس جديد على دول الخليج وهو من بلاد الشام و كانت خبرته غير جيدة و اللغة الإنكليزية 
غير جيدة . و لكنه نشيط فبدأت أشرح له العمل و كيف يكون وأعطيه مخططات قديمة لكي يدرسها وأشرح له 
مفردات اللغة الإنكليزية و هكذا و الحمد لله هو الآن من النشيطين و الفعالين معنا رغم أن مدرائي لم يعلموا بكل 
هذه الامور . أعتقد هذا ما علينا فعله .
وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## إسلام علي (28 يوليو 2009)

> ومنذ عام جائني مهندس جديد على دول الخليج وهو من بلاد الشام و كانت خبرته غير جيدة و اللغة الإنكليزية
> غير جيدة . و لكنه نشيط فبدأت أشرح له العمل و كيف يكون وأعطيه مخططات قديمة لكي يدرسها وأشرح له
> مفردات اللغة الإنكليزية و هكذا و الحمد لله هو الآن من النشيطين و الفعالين معنا رغم أن مدرائي لم يعلموا بكل
> هذه الامور . أعتقد هذا ما علينا فعله


بارك الله فيك م / عبدالحكيم
ومتابع باقي أسئلة الأساتذة


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (29 يوليو 2009)

شكرأً أخ بشر :
حفظك الله و أتمنى لك التوفيق . 
و أتمنى من نفسي أولاً ,و أن نثق بالله الثقة التامة أن الرزق من ا لله و أن لا أحد يستطيع أن يؤثر على 
عملنا . 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة و بركاته


----------



## مهندسة رضى (29 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك مهندس ابو الافكار .... وفقك الله وسدد خطاك ....


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (30 يوليو 2009)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> بارك الله فيك مهندس ابو الافكار .... وفقك الله وسدد خطاك ....


 
كل الشكر لك أخت رضى و لجميع زملائنا و قد تذكرت انه طلبت أن أريكم بعض من هوياتي 
الشعرية . تأثرت كما تأثر الجميع بقضية اهلنا في فلسطين فكان لها النصيب الكبير من الشعر إن جاز تسميته فغلب على قصائدي التي اكتبها طابع القضية الفلسطينية . و هناك و لا يخف على احد 
الجانب العاطفي أيضاً و هذا متروك لطلبات الزملاء إن أرادوا قصيدة غزلية . 
أما الآن فأخذ رأيكم بقيصدة عن الفتى الفلسطيني . القصيدة بعنوان كل شيء بالعالم مباح :

كل شيء بالعالم مباح فهناك أحضـ روك أيها الإرهابي و البكاء صراخ 
قالوا عنك إرهابي لأنك تدافع عن وطن و عن نساء أمست لحموها تستباح 
و لأن حجرك كان السلاح
و راحت المدى تلعب بجسدك و تحلف أن لحمك مباح وشرب دمك يسكر الجراح 
كل شيء بالعالم مباح 
أن ينتهك ستر وطني وأرضي وقبري 
و ناقوس يدق حتى الصباح 
و مئذنتي تنادي حي على الفلاح 
حي على الفلاح
و تهب من كل صوب الرياح
كل شيء بالعالم مباح 
أن تسلب زيتونةٌ و يموت التفاح
كل شئ في العالم مباح 
أن يقتل الطفل و النساح تستباح 
ويقال في قتل شعب صلاح 
وأمن لأمريكا وأسرائيل أم النباح
كل شيء بالعالم مباح
طبعاً هناك اخطاء كثيرة بالتقطيعات الشعرية فلست الخبير بذلك كما أحب أن انوه 
إلى أن القراءة شيء و الاستماع شيء آخر . فبوجود الزملاء و الجلسات معهم 

كنت أسمعهم قصا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (30 يوليو 2009)

> طبعاً هناك اخطاء كثيرة بالتقطيعات الشعرية فلست الخبير بذلك كما أحب أن انوه
> إلى أن القراءة شيء و الاستماع شيء آخر . فبوجود الزملاء و الجلسات معهم


 
مافيش مشكله يا استاذنا - شعرك جميل ومعبر يا باشمهندس ابو الافكار - واتفق معك ان الاستماع الي الشعر يكون افضل من قراءته 
نشكرك علي هذه القصيده ونرجو المزيد من القصائد في شتي انواع الشعر ا ذا سمحت لنا بذ لك


----------



## مهندسة رضى (1 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس ابوالافكار ........ كلمات مؤثرة ..... 


abo alafkar قال:


> و هناك و لا يخف على احد
> الجانب العاطفي أيضاً و هذا متروك لطلبات الزملاء إن أرادوا قصيدة غزلية .


طبعا عايزين ...


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (1 أغسطس 2009)

تبارك الله هكذا يكون الرجال
لقاء شيق مهندسنا الغالي


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (2 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ محي كل الشكر لك و للأخت رضى و الاخ إبراهيم 
إنه سرني أن تشاركوني و تستضيفوني في هذا المنتدى .
وأعتذر عن تأخري في الرد فهناك بعض المشاكل في النت عندي سوف تحل خلال الأيام القادمة 
و أقدم لك هذه النثرية ( لها قصة ) أرجو ان تنال إعجابكم 

تعلمت الحب من عينيكي 
و من ابتسامات رسمتها على شفتيك 
لا تقولي أكرهك فلم يقر بذاك حاجبيكي 
لا تقول اكرهك لأن من لقائي تحمر وجنتيكي 
و غداً إن لم تقولي احبك إني بعيد عن ناظريكي 
كم تمنيت أن امسح الدمعة من عينيكي
كم تمنيت ان لا تروى بها وجنتيكي 
كم تمنيت أن يلف عنقي ذراعيكي 
فأن الامان لك إن سلمتني راحتيك 
و أنا الراحة لك إن سلمتني يديك
وأنا الحب باقٍ لك 
و مدي إلي يديك 
و لا تخجلي وإن ارتعشت 
فهذا إقرار بحب قلبيني .
تعلمت الحب من عينيكي 
و من ابتسامات رسمتها على شفتيكي. 

والسلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## هادي المهندس (8 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
*
من الجميل ان يكون المهندسين مرهفين الاحساس ويتعاملون مع الحياه بجمال خلقها ويتم التعامل معها بحب وباستغلالها للاشياء الجميله ذات الاتجاه الصحيح ........

عاشت يديك ابيات جميله ولطيفه بارك الله بك ...............*
مع تحياتي


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (9 أغسطس 2009)

أشكرك أخ هادي فالهندسة كما تعلم بحد ذاتها إحساس 
أشكر على تشجيعك و مشاركتك و أقدم الآن قصيدة ليست لي بل للشاعر الكبير نزار قباني 
أرجو أن تستمتعوا بها 

قالت لهُ...​أتحبني وأنا ضريرة ....​وفي الدُّنيا بناتُ كثيرة ...​الحلوةُ و الجميلةُ و المثيرة ...​​ما أنت إلا بمجنون ...​أو مشفقٌ على عمياء العيون ...​​قالَ ...​بل أنا عاشقٌ يا حلوتي ...​ولا أتمنى من دنيتي ...​إلا أن تصيري زوجتي ...​​وقد رزقني الله المال ....​وما أظنُّ الشفاء مٌحال ...​​قالت ...​إن أعدتّ إليّ بصري ...​سأرضى بكَ يا قدري ...​وسأقضي معك عمري ...​​لكن ..​من يعطيني عينيه ...​وأيُّ ليلِ يبقى لديه ...​​وفي يومٍ جاءها مُسرِعا ...​أبشري قد وجدّتُ المُتبرِّعا ...​وستبصرين ما خلق اللهُ وأبدعا ...​​وستوفين بوعدكِ لي ...​وتكونين زوجةً لي ....​​ويوم فتحت أعيُنها ...​كان واقفاَ يمسُك يدها ...​​رأتهُ ...​فدوت صرختُها ...​أأنت أيضاً أعمى؟!!...​وبكت حظها الشُؤمَ ...​​لا تحزني يا حبيبتي ....​ستكونين عيوني و دليلتي ...​فمتى تصيرين زوجتي ...​​قالت ...​أأنا أتزوّجُ ضريرا ....​وقد أصبحتُ اليومَ بصيرا ...​​فبكى ...​وقال سامحيني ...​من أنا لتتزوّجيني ...​ولكن ...​قبل أن تترُكيني ...​أريدُ منكِ أن تعديني ...​أن تعتني جيداً بعيوني​


----------



## هادي المهندس (9 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

اخي ابو الافكار اتعلم اني من المعجبين جدا جدا بهذه القصيده ودائما اعيد قراءه هذه المقاطع واحكيها لاصدقائي نعم جميله جدا شكرا لاستذكارك لنا بهذه القصيده ................

مع تحياتي


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (11 أغسطس 2009)

العفو اخ هادي 
طبعا الكثير يتعبرون هذه القصيدة من اجمل ما قال الشاعر نزار قباني 
و يمكن أن نستمتع بالمزيد 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## Ayman (11 أغسطس 2009)

لقاء شيق و ممتع...
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (13 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً أخ أيمن و جزاك الله خير :
في الحقيقة أن الممتن لكم جميعاً لمشاركتكم لي هذا اللقاء 
أتمنى لكم جميعا التوفيق 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## محب الهندسة المدنية (13 أغسطس 2009)

متابع وبشغف
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (13 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ محب الهندسة المدنية : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
إنه لشئ يثلج الصدر أن نسمع منك متابع بشغف و إنني مثلك متابع بشغف و هنا سأسرد بعض الأبيات 
الشعرية التي دونتها إن جاز التعبير على تسميتها شعرية فلست بالخبير بالقافية و التقطيع و لكنها أحاسيس
ينقلها اليراع من صدر تخنقه العبرات ليخفف عن النفس عبء و ثقل الحمل هذه القيصدة موجهة إلى الصهاينة 
المعتدين :
متى عنا سترحلون و تفكوا قيودنا 
متى تعلنو وفاتكم و تثمروا الكروم عنقودا 
تمنحنا الحياة زيتونةً تفاحة ليمونة خضراء 
متى تعافون أكل لحمونا و شرب دمائنا 
متى ترفعون النير عن أعناقنا 
أيها الطغاة في كل مكان 
تحت أشجار الزيتون و الليمون 
أيها الجاثمون على صدورنا 
متى عنا سترحلون 
خناجركم في قلوب اطفالنا العزل لم تجئرون 
بجلد العذارى تتلذذون أيها المقززون 
لم تنبحون ......
حصادنا صمت ٌ و خيبةٌ 
و حصادكم ذل و مهينة بها سترحلون 
ثمارنا دم شريف 
و دنسٌ و نجاسةٌ ثمكاركم 
زرعنا موت لكم قادم وزرعكم موت لكم دائم 

أيها السائرون على أجساد أطفالنا 
مروا و اعبروا أقتلوا و دمروا .... سوف ترحلون 
هذا يوم لكم و غداً نحن العائدون 
أيها الغادرون سترحلون بالموت يحصدكم 
بالجبن يقتلكم سترحلون 
بالحجارة سترحلون 
بأطفالنا الجياع سترحلون بصبايانا سترحلون 
بأمهاتنا الثكلى سترحلون 
بدمائنا سترحلون 
أيها الغادرون بالموت يحصدكم سترحلون سترحلون سترحلون 

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (14 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ طارق :
غرف التفتيش إن كنت تقصد في الصرف الصحي تستخدم 
عند تغير اتجاهات البايب و عند وجود صمامات بمختلف أنواعها و هذه الغرف فائدتها من اجل الصيانة 
و هناك غرف تفتيش أو باللغة الانكليزية manholes & handholes تستخدم في الكيابل الأرضية سواء اتصالات أو طاقة . 
أما المطابق فأرجو إيضاح معنى هذه الكلمة و هل تقصد بها أغطية المناهولات ( غرف التفتيش ) أو ماذا 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## أبو نادر (16 أغسطس 2009)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقاء شيق ماتع مع الأستاذ أبو الأفكار
بارك الله بكم
لفت نظري في اللقاء عدة نقاط 
أولا أثمن موقفكم مع المهدس حديث التخرج وأحيي فيكم الروح الطيبة 
فمن خلال تجارب من سافر من الأصدقاء علمت أن المهندس المسؤول عن المهندس الجديد له دور كبير في تخفيف ضغوط الغربة وفي إدخاله إلى جو العمل لينطلق بعدها في حياته المهنية بينما مشرفون أخرون يعاملون حديث التخرج بقسوة فتنقلب غربته إلى جحيم ويحس بأنه فاشل
فأسأل الله لكل مهندس يركب رياح الغربة أن يرزق بمشرفين من أمثالكم يهونون عليه الغربة 
أمر أخر وبالنسبة إلى الخواطر والأشعار فيكفيها جرعة الأحاسيس العالية التي تتدفق من بين ثناياها أما القوافي والعروض فهي أمر لابد منه ولكن يجب ألا تكون حائلا يمنع الإنسان من التعبير عما يجول في خاطره
وبعد ما سبق عندي سؤال ربما سبق طرحه بأوجه مختلفة:
مارأيكم بالواقع الهندسي العربي من ناحية العمل بالتنفيذ أو الدراسات
فالدراسات هي العلم الهندسي الحقيقي والتنفيذ هو جانب تطبيقي كثيرا ما يتعدى على قواعد العلم الهندسي 
وبعد بضع سنوات من العمل بالتفيذ ينسى المهندس أسس الدراسة الانشائية 
بعد هذا ألا ترى أنه من الخلل أن تكون الرواتب والمناصب معدة للمهندس المنفذ بينما المهندس العامل في الدراسات يحكم على نفسه بالجمود الوظيفي وبمحدودية الدخل

أفيدونا برأيكم
ودمتم بخير_


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (17 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ أبو نادر : السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أولاً كما تعلم جميعنا تخرج و ليس لديه خبرة عملية فمنا من سهل الله له بأناس ساعدوه و سلك الطريق فوصل 
و منا من تعثر في بعض المهندسين سامحهم الله .واعتقد أن ظن كل مهندس أن أي مهندس جديد قادم ليأخذ مكانه 
و قد ينقطع رزقه يحوله إلى إداة لأذى المهندس الجديد . طبعاً الأمور نسبية 
ثانياً : بخصوص الواقع العربي على كل الصعيدين التنفيذي و الدرسات 
أولاً لكلً دوره و هذا لا يعني على ان المهندس التصميمي يجب أن يركز على الدراسات لا بل يجب أن تكون له خبرة 
بالتنفيذ لأن ذلك يقوده إلى تسهيل عقبات المنفذ .
و كذلك المهندس المنفذ يجب ان تكون لديه خبرة في الدراسات لكي يستطيع الحكم على المخططات و مراجعتها .
طبعاً كل منهما يجب ان تتوفر له الخبرة في المجال الآخر و ليس بالضرورة أن يكون محترفاً في كل الآمرين 
و إن حصل فذلك طبعاً أفضل . 
طبعاً هناك الكثير من تتوفر لهم كلا الخبرتين . 
تحديد المناصب تبعاً لكل مجال فالمهندس المنفذ لا يمكن ان نضعه مدير على مكتب استشاري إن لم يكن لديه خبرة في التصاميم و الدراسات .
أم المهندس المصمم فأعتقد أنه يمكنه إدارة الموقع و العمل كمدير مشروع أو أي منصب 
و إن عدم توظيف مهندسي الدراسات وإعطائهم مناصب يعود لتفسيرات شخصية للشخص 
الذي سيوظف هذا المهندس أحياناً .
أما بالنسبة للرواتب فأعتقد كلاهما له حظوة فالمهندس الدارس قد يكلفك كثيراً و ذلك بزيادة حجم العناصر 
للمنشأ و يمكنه أن يوفر عليك الملايين .و كما سمعت أن رواتب المهندسين الدارسين أعلا من المنفذين 
في اوربا . 
و بالنسبة للكفاءات العربية فلدينا كفاءات من المهندسين تضاهي كفاءات الغرب و حتى أكثر منهم 
بكلا المجالين و لكن للأسف في مجال الدراسات لدينا عقدة المهندس الخواجة .
و بالنسبة للتنفيذ إن من كبرى المشاريع تنفذ في الدول العربية و تحديداً في دول الخليج 
و انظر إلى مدراء التنفيذ فستجد انهم عرب 
و في النهاية أتمنى لك التوفيق و أشكرك أخاً عزيزاً على مشاركتك القيمة بالنسبة لي 

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## أبو نادر (19 أغسطس 2009)

abo alafkar قال:


> الأخ أبو نادر : السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> أولاً كما تعلم جميعنا تخرج و ليس لديه خبرة عملية فمنا من سهل الله له بأناس ساعدوه و سلك الطريق فوصل
> و منا من تعثر في بعض المهندسين سامحهم الله .واعتقد أن ظن كل مهندس أن أي مهندس جديد قادم ليأخذ مكانه
> و قد ينقطع رزقه يحوله إلى إداة لأذى المهندس الجديد . طبعاً الأمور نسبية
> ...



ما شاء الله عليك أستاذ عبد الحكيم رد قيم ومشاركة نافعة .....
وفقني الله وإياك لما يحب ويرضى....


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (20 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً أخ أبو نادر 
أرجو ان تكون قد استلمت رسالتي الخاصة 
إليك و إذا لم تستلمها أرجو إعلامي لأعيد إرسالها لك 
وفقك الله لكل خير
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و كل عام و انتم بألف خير


----------



## Abo Fares (13 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

كان لقاءاً رائعاً مع الأخ العزيز المهندس عبد الحكيم.. أبو الأفكار....... لقاءاً هندسياً شعرياً.... :75:

جزاك الله كل خير أخي العزيز، وبارك بك، ونفعك، ونفع بك....

الموضوع للإغلاق... ربع ساعة بس........... حتى نلتقي اليوم بإذن الله بضيفنا الجديد :77:

استنوااااااااااااا


​


----------



## Abo Fares (13 ديسمبر 2009)

سنبدأ الان مع المهندس ibnmessaoud10


نفس الاسئله تقريبا الموجهه الى المهندسين الذين استضفناهم مسبقاً الله يعينك علينا....

الاسئله عامه جدا اخي الفاضل لك حريه الاجابه على ما شئت وترك ماشئت 

بسم الله نبدا

الله يعينك علينا ....

1- ما هي هوايات المهندس ibnmessaoud10 ؟
- ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس [URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u355867.html"]ibnmessaoud10[/URL] ؟؟
- ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس [URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u355867.html"]ibnmessaoud10[/URL] للانترنت يوميا ؟؟وهل يؤثر استخدام الانترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية ؟؟

2- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟
وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟

3-ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟
وما هي اثقلها ؟؟

4- ما هو مشروعك تخرجك ؟ هل من موقف معين حدث اثناء المناقشه تود ان تسرده لنا ؟؟

5-للهندسة المدنية اقسام عديده - ما هو اكثر قسم تعاملت معه بالحياه العمليه ؟؟هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنى ان تعمل به لكن لم توافيك الفرصه ؟؟ما هو ؟؟

6- برايك : هل يوجد مشروع مثالي -تصميم مثالي - تنفيذ المخططات على الواقع 100% بدون تغيرات فنية- بدون تاخير جدول زمني- بدون مشاكل دفعات ؟؟ وهل يمكن تحقيق ذلك ؟؟

7- برايك : ان يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاما ام من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟

8-ما هي نصاحئك 
- لدارسي الهندسة المدنية
-للمهندسين اقل من 10 سنوات خبرة
- للمهندسين اكثر من 10 سنوات خبرة 

- ماهي نظرة المهندس [URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u355867.html"]ibnmessaoud10[/URL] للكل من 

الهندسة القيمية 
التحكيم الهندسي 

وهل من الممكن انجاز اي مشروع دون التطرق لهذه التخصصات ؟

10- عندما يقوم المهندس [URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u355867.html"]ibnmessaoud10[/URL] بعمل مقابله مع مهندس متقدم لوظيفة 
ما هي الاساسيات التي على ضوئها يحدد القبول او الرفض لهذا المهندس ؟؟ وماهي الاسئله التي يستخدمها المهندس [URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u355867.html"]ibnmessaoud10[/URL] لتقييم المهندس المتقدم لطلب الوظيفة ..؟؟


11-برايك هل يجب ان يكون مدير المشروع الهندسي مهندسا مدنيا ...؟؟ وما هي الامور التي يجب توفرها بمدير المشروع الناجح ؟؟....

12-اخر سؤال :- 
من خلال خبرتك الطويله بالعلوم الهندسية - هل تجد تحديث الكودات ما بين كل فترة وفترة امرا مجزيا او مفيدا ام انه يسبب مشاكل للمهندسين ؟؟
فمثلا حتى الان تجد العديد من المهندسين يستخدمون Ubc97 وعمره 11 عاما
وصدر العديد من النسخ المحدثة للaci و Ibc خلال نفس الفترة ....


13- السؤال المنفرد عن الأسئلة العامة  .... المهندس ibnmessaoud10 ذكر في واحدة من أولى في مشاركاته في الملتقى أن له مشاركات سابقة في منتديات هندسية أخرى، أذكر أنها كانت أجنبية.. وأذكر أنه تم ذكر بعضاً من الفروق في نوعية المشاركات، وخاصة أن تلك في المنتديات الأجنبية قد لا تحوي عبارات الشكر أو مشاركات المودة بين الأعضاء، أو ربما المشاركات الخارجة عن الأمور الهندسية - سؤال وجواب - بشكل عام..... 
- حبذا ل تحدثنا قليلاً عن هذا الأمر
- وما رأيك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب بشكل عام.. بعد فترة جيدة من فترة تسجيلك ومشاركتك فيه
 

وللحديث بقية...

(يمكن لاي احد من الاعضاء المشاركة بطرح الاسئله العامة ........ )

مع تحياتي

أبو الحلول

:84:​


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> سنبدأ الان مع المهندس ibnmessaoud10
> 
> 
> نفس الاسئله تقريبا الموجهه الى المهندسين الذين استضفناهم مسبقاً الله يعينك علينا....
> ...


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## إسلام علي (13 ديسمبر 2009)

أهلاً بالمهندس ابن مسعود أحسنت أخي محمد الاختيار 


> *انا من طبعي لا احب كثرة الحديث بلا فائدة اي الاقتصار على الاجابة على السؤال*


واضح يا فندم 


> *ملتقى جيد ويقدم خدمات ممتازة للاعضاء
> ولكن تطويره ضروري*


أتمنى أن أسمع مقترحاتكم للتطوير وأكيد الإدارة توافقني


----------



## Abo Fares (13 ديسمبر 2009)

> ليس لدي هواية محددة ولكن افضل كثيرا الصيد البري


هواية لا نجدها عند الكثيرين... :78:




> انا من طبعي لا احب كثرة الحديث بلا فائدة اي الاقتصار على الاجابة على السؤال


نعم، توضح ذلك تماماً..... ولكن هل هو يا ترى بسبب الانخراط مع الجو الغربي ربما؟؟، أم هو سبب شخصي؟؟.... أعتقد أنك من المغرب العربي، والله أعلم من الجزائر.. أصدقاءنا في الملتقى من الجزائر لم نلمس فيهم هذه الصفة.... وبارك الله بكم جميعاً... 

​


> اقتباس: *ملتقى جيد ويقدم خدمات ممتازة للاعضاء
> ولكن تطويره ضروري* أتمنى أن أسمع مقترحاتكم للتطوير وأكيد الإدارة توافقني​



أوافق أخي إسلام علي في سؤاله.. ولك كل الشكر والامتنان.....​


----------



## A.Bozan (14 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكروين جدا على هذا الموضوع وبصراحة لم اكن اعرف بوجوده والله الموضوع رائع والقائمين عليه وعلى المنتدى أروع أروع أروع


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (14 ديسمبر 2009)

الشكر للأخ أبو الحلول و إسلام 
و اسمحوا لي ان أشارك معكم بمعرفة تفاصيل زيادة عن الأخ ابن مسعود 
حياك الله أولاً 

1- من هو ابن مسعود 

2- ما هي سنوات خبرتك و أين قضيتها 

3- هل من سؤال كنت تتمنى ان يطرحه عليك الاخ محمد و إن كان كذلك ماهو و ما هي الإجابة .

4- ما هي امنية ابن مسعود في الحياة .

5- كيف تتطور الهندسة المدنية برأيك 

أتمنى لك التوفيق و لللأخوة جميعا ً 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

إسلام علي قال:


> أهلاً بالمهندس ابن مسعود أحسنت أخي محمد الاختيار
> 
> واضح يا فندم
> 
> ...


----------



## خيطو (14 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي بن مسعود
امل ان تنفع هذه الروابط
.Graitec Advance Concrete v8.1
http://rapidshare.com/files/155791605/Advance.Concrete.v8.1.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/155791609/Advance.Concrete.v8.1.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/155796526/Advance.Concrete.v8.1.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/155796527/Advance.Concrete.v8.1.part4.rar
ou
http://rapidshare.com/files/142247301/ADVANCE_CONCRETE_8.1.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/142253333/ADVANCE_CONCRETE_8.1.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/142260642/ADVANCE_CONCRETE_8.1.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/142266614/ADVANCE_CONCRETE_8.1.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/142276450/ADVANCE_CONCRETE_8.1.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/142284710/ADVANCE_CONCRETE_8.1.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/142284872/advance_81_keygen.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/142285345/ad8.1.rar.
منقول
لا اعرف ان كان هو المقصود


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

abo alafkar قال:


> الشكر للأخ أبو الحلول و إسلام
> و اسمحوا لي ان أشارك معكم بمعرفة تفاصيل زيادة عن الأخ ابن مسعود
> حياك الله أولاً
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

خيطو قال:


> اخي بن مسعود
> امل ان تنفع هذه الروابط
> .Graitec Advance Concrete v8.1
> http://rapidshare.com/files/155791605/Advance.Concrete.v8.1.part1.rar
> ...



ليس هذا بل graitec advance design وهو نسخة 2009 وهو عوض عن graitec omd 16.1


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> نعم، توضح ذلك تماماً..... ولكن هل هو يا ترى بسبب الانخراط مع الجو الغربي ربما؟؟، أم هو سبب شخصي؟؟.... أعتقد أنك من المغرب العربي، والله أعلم من الجزائر.. أصدقاءنا في الملتقى من الجزائر لم نلمس فيهم هذه الصفة.... وبارك الله بكم جميعاً...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kareem hani kamal (17 ديسمبر 2009)

ياباشمهندسين انا عندي شؤال ميحيرني جدا ياريت الاجابه علييييه 
هل فعلا مشروع التخرج في تخصص الاستراكشر ملوش سوق في مصر او اي بلد تاااني ولا ايييييه النظام 

كريم ثالثة مدني


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

بل بالعكس من احسن الاختصاصات في الهندسة المدنية هو structures
لانها مطلوبة جدا على المستوى الدولي ولكن يكون الختصاص اكثر لو اردت العمل في البترول او الفولاذ


----------



## massalma (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## خالد الأزهري (12 مايو 2010)

للرفع


----------



## civilwalid (12 مايو 2010)

موضوع جميل ارجو من الاعضاء المشاركة


----------



## Abo Fares (12 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.. 

ها نحن نعود للموضوع من جديد.. بواسطة الأخ خالد الأزهري..... لذا سيكون هو ضيفنا الجديد :77:

............

الأخ العزيز الأستاذ ابن مسعود.... حوار رائع حقيقةً جميعنا استفدنا منه.... نشكرك جميعاً في الملتقى أعضاء ومشرفين وإداريين على وجودك الفعال معنا، بارك الله بكم... 

..........

أنهينا لقاء الأخ ابن مسعود بعد إذنه..... وننتقل للضيف الجديد :77:

تحيـــــــــــــــاتي..​


----------



## Abo Fares (12 مايو 2010)

سنبدأ الان مع المهندس خالد الأزهري


نفس الاسئله تقريبا الموجهه الى المهندسين الذين استضفناهم مسبقاً الله يعينك علينا....

الاسئله عامه جدا اخي الفاضل لك حريه الاجابه على ما شئت وترك ماشئت 

بسم الله نبدا

الله يعينك علينا ....

1- ما هي هوايات المهندس خالد الأزهري ؟
- ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس خالد الأزهري ؟؟
- ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس خالد الأزهري للانترنت يوميا ؟؟وهل يؤثر استخدام الانترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية ؟؟

2- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟
وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟

3-ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟
وما هي اثقلها ؟؟

4- ما هو مشروعك تخرجك ؟ هل من موقف معين حدث اثناء المناقشه تود ان تسرده لنا ؟؟

5-للهندسة المدنية اقسام عديده - ما هو اكثر قسم تعاملت معه بالحياه العمليه ؟؟هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنى ان تعمل به لكن لم توافيك الفرصه ؟؟ما هو ؟؟

6- برايك : هل يوجد مشروع مثالي -تصميم مثالي - تنفيذ المخططات على الواقع 100% بدون تغيرات فنية- بدون تاخير جدول زمني- بدون مشاكل دفعات ؟؟ وهل يمكن تحقيق ذلك ؟؟

7- برايك : ان يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاما ام من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟

8-ما هي نصاحئك 
- لدارسي الهندسة المدنية
-للمهندسين اقل من 10 سنوات خبرة
- للمهندسين اكثر من 10 سنوات خبرة 

- ماهي نظرة المهندس خالد الأزهري للكل من 

الهندسة القيمية 
التحكيم الهندسي 

وهل من الممكن انجاز اي مشروع دون التطرق لهذه التخصصات ؟

10- عندما يقوم المهندس خالد الأزهري بعمل مقابله مع مهندس متقدم لوظيفة 
ما هي الاساسيات التي على ضوئها يحدد القبول او الرفض لهذا المهندس ؟؟ وماهي الاسئله التي يستخدمها المهندس خالد الأزهري لتقييم المهندس المتقدم لطلب الوظيفة ..؟؟


11-برايك هل يجب ان يكون مدير المشروع الهندسي مهندسا مدنيا ...؟؟ وما هي الامور التي يجب توفرها بمدير المشروع الناجح ؟؟....

12-اخر سؤال :- 
من خلال خبرتك الطويله بالعلوم الهندسية - هل تجد تحديث الكودات ما بين كل فترة وفترة امرا مجزيا او مفيدا ام انه يسبب مشاكل للمهندسين ؟؟
فمثلا حتى الان تجد العديد من المهندسين يستخدمون Ubc97 وعمره 13 عاما
وصدر العديد من النسخ المحدثة للaci و Ibc خلال نفس الفترة ....


- السؤال الأول المنفرد عن الأسئلة العامة  .... 

المهندس خالد الأزهري ... يقوم الآن بالتحضير للحصول على شهادة الدكتوراه.... نسأل المولى عز وجل لك ولنا التوفيق لكل خير... ننتظر بعض المعلومات عن موضوع الرسالة ربما، وهدفك منها... الهدف العلمي، والهدف العملي.. 

 13- السؤال الثاني المنفرد عن الأسئلة العامة  .... 

المهندس خالد الأزهري ... عرفنا فيك المعلومات الغزيرة - ما شاء الله ... أقصد خارج المعلومات الهندسية.... بالتحديد أقصد العلم الشرعي.. ولكني وجدت عندك الميل للبقاء خلف الكواليس وإغلاق الحوار قبل البدء فيه، والاكتفاء بتمرير وجهة نظر دون الرجوع والنقاش فيها........... علماً أني سمعت (بوسائلي الخاصة) أن لك قريب لا يلبث أن يخرج من حوار حتى يدخل حواراً آخر... ربما هي هواية :7: ........ حبذا لو تحدثنا قليلاً عن الأمر، إن لم يكن هناك من مانع.. 


وللحديث بقية...

(يمكن لاي احد من الاعضاء المشاركة بطرح الاسئله العامة ........ )

مع تحياتي

أبو الحلول

:84:​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (12 مايو 2010)

> سنبدأ الان مع المهندس خالد الأزهري
> 
> 
> نفس الاسئله تقريبا الموجهه الى المهندسين الذين استضفناهم مسبقاً الله يعينك علينا....
> ...


:57:
؟؟؟؟؟؟
الظاهر ان هناك خلل فني ...بانتظار التصحيح من الاخ ابو الحلول :83:


----------



## Abo Fares (12 مايو 2010)

​


أبو الحلول قال:


> سنبدأ الان مع المهندس خالد الأزهري
> 
> 
> نفس الاسئله تقريبا الموجهه الى المهندسين الذين استضفناهم مسبقاً الله يعينك علينا....
> ...






خالد الأزهري قال:


> :57:
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> الظاهر ان هناك خلل فني ...بانتظار التصحيح من الاخ ابو الحلول :83:



أخي خالد... جميعنا ينتظرك.... قول يارب.. 

إما قبول الضيافة، أو الشطب من الملتقى :68:

بالمناسبة..... الأسئلة اختيارية، يمكنك الإجابة على ما شئت، وترك ما شئت  

بالانتظار أخي.. ​


----------



## إسلام علي (12 مايو 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> :57:
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> الظاهر ان هناك خلل فني ...بانتظار التصحيح من الاخ ابو الحلول :83:


:7::7::7::7::7:


----------



## مهندسة رضى (12 مايو 2010)

اهلا بالمهندس خالد الازهرى ... 
واهلا بعودة الموضوع من جديد .....:75:
فى انتظار اجابتك م. خالد ....بالتوفيق يارب ...


----------



## خالد الأزهري (13 مايو 2010)

حسبنا الله ...وجابت لها تهديد كمان...


> 1- ما هي هوايات المهندس خالد الأزهري ؟


القراءة 


> - ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس خالد الأزهري ؟؟


طبعا مع الاوفيس والاوتوكاد...أستخدم برامج ال CSI أعني SAP2000 و ETABS وSAFE وCSICol
لاغراض البحث أستخدم برنامج ANSYS
وأحاول تعلم برنامج TEKLA لأنه برنامج ممتاز في الفولاذ


> - ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس خالد الأزهري للانترنت يوميا ؟؟وهل يؤثر استخدام الانترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية ؟؟


النت أصبح كلمة مقارنة للكمبيوتر نفسه فهو بمثابة قاموس أوموسوعة وأحيانا كتاب وبالتالي طالما أن الجهاز مفتوح فالنت مفتوح وعليه يتراوح الاستهلاك ما بين ثلاث ساعات وربما أقل وأحيانا تصل الى الاربع والعشرين ساعة ,,,
هل يؤثر على العلاقات الاجتماعية: ممم السؤال متداخل حقيقة... النت سهل وأتاح أشياء كثيرة لم تعد كالسابق منها مثلا مسألة الاطلاع ...فلا اظن ان التحصيل كان أكثر سهولة مما هو عليه الان وبالتالي لا بد أن تتغير العادات والمفاهيم تبعا لذلك فمفهوم البحث مثلا (وهذا هو غالب استخدامي للنت) تغير واصبحت تجد نفسك كانك في منجم من المعلومات وانت تنقب فيه فلا تشعر بالزمن ...تبقى المسألة بعد ذلك في تقسيم الوقت بصورة جيدة ثم الالتزام بهذا التقسيم... والحمد لله..الايام دول يوم نلتزم... ويوم ينسى الواحد نفسه فلا يلتزم بالتقسيم...


----------



## خالد الأزهري (13 مايو 2010)

> 2- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟
> وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟


سبب الاختيار المجموع..العادة عندنا أن الاختيار ليس تبعا لما يرغب الطالب في دراسته فيختار تخصص معين في افضل جامعة فان لم يتوفر له مقعد يبحث عنه في جامعة اخرى..لأ...الاختيار تبعا للجامعة فجامعة الخرطوم هي الهدف الاول بغض النظر عن قسم الهندسة الذي سيتم اختيارك فيه وحتى ترتيب الكليات في الجامعة مبني على المجاميع يعني باختصار المسألة وجاهة أكثر من كونها رغبة غالبا... 
أذكر أن الهندسة المدنية كانت الخيار رقم ثلاثة بعد هندسة الكهرباء والميكانيكا
ان عاد بي الزمن هل ساختار غيرها؟
غالبا لأ....المهندس المدني تميز دون غيره من الباقين بأنه يدخل في جميع المجالات ربما أحيانا يتمنى الانسان لو أخذ بعض المواد التي تدرس في الاقسام الاخرى لكن في النهاية تبقى الهندسة المدنية هي أفضل الاقسام في نظري...


----------



## خالد الأزهري (13 مايو 2010)

> 3-ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟
> وما هي اثقلها ؟؟


من حيث المادة كان أجملها ميكانيكا الموائع والقشريات Shell structures... ومن حيث طريقة التدريس كان أجملها التحليل الانشائي في السنة الرابعة رغم أني أخطأت في الامتحان خطأ كبير حيث كان الامتحان فيه خمسة مسائل حللت أربعا منها باعبار أنها مثبتة Fixed supports والرسم يوضح أنها Hinged support لكن الحمد لله الدكتور كتر خيره اعطانا شيء مش بطال والا كان سيكون عندنا رأي اخر في المادة...
أما أثقلها فكانت الادارة رغم اننا درسنا فيها ثلاثة كورسات في الجامعة وواحد في الماجستير لكن الى اليوم لم اتمكن من معرفة المقصود بها..لا ادري ربما تكون امكانياتي العقلية لم تصل لمستوى فهمها او قد تكون الطريقة النظرية في تدريسها هي السبب...


----------



## خالد الأزهري (13 مايو 2010)

> - ما هو مشروعك تخرجك ؟ هل من موقف معين حدث اثناء المناقشه تود ان تسرده لنا ؟؟


المشروع تشاركنا فيه ثلاثة وكان بعنوان 
Design of sanitary networks using visual basic for applications
واضح..تصميم شبكات الصرف الصحي باستخدام برنامجي الاوتوكاد والاكسل مع البرمجة ب الvba ..
موقف اثناء المناقشة: المناقشة كانت عادية يحدث فيها ما يحدث مع الاخرين لكن خرجت بدرس وهو انه ينبغي على الدكتور المناقش الا تكون اول مرة يرى فيها البحث ساعة المناقشة ..يعني لو اطلع عليه قبل يوم على الاقل من المناقشة قد يكون النقاش والتقييم اكثر فائدة...


----------



## خالد الأزهري (13 مايو 2010)

> 5-للهندسة المدنية اقسام عديده - ما هو اكثر قسم تعاملت معه بالحياه العمليه ؟؟هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنى ان تعمل به لكن لم توافيك الفرصه ؟؟ما هو ؟؟


ما جربت الا الهندسة الانشائية وحتى هذه كانت على نطاق ضيق نوعا ما بحكم اني بدأت الماجستير بعد التخرج مباشرة..اتمنى بالطبع العمل في مجال الهندسة الانشائية على ان تكون هندسة فعلا وليس انشائية فقط...النية ان يكون لنا اسهام في قسم المياه ايضا باذن الله


----------



## Abo Fares (13 مايو 2010)

متــــــــــابعــــــــون


----------



## خالد الأزهري (13 مايو 2010)

> - برايك : هل يوجد مشروع مثالي -تصميم مثالي - تنفيذ المخططات على الواقع 100% بدون تغيرات فنية- بدون تاخير جدول زمني- بدون مشاكل دفعات ؟؟ وهل يمكن تحقيق ذلك ؟؟


لا اظن ان مشروع بهذه الصورة سيكون مثاليا وخصوصا في مسالة التغييرات الفنية ..التصميم مبني على نتائج الاختبارات وهي أغلبية وليست كلية بمعنى مثلا أن العينات التي تؤخذ من الموقع تعطي مؤشر لبقية الاجزاء لكن لا يعني انها تمثلها 100% الا من قبيل الصدفة...
المشروع المثالي في نظري هو المشروع الذي يتم تصميمه وتخطيطه وفق المعايير والمقاييس ثم تنفيذه وفق المخطط له بالطرق العلمية السليمة مع الاخذ في الاعتبار المتغيرات الداخلية التي تطرأ عند التنفيذ..مع عدم التأثر بالمتغيرات الخارجية الا القاهرة ...وطالما اننا ناخذ التغيرات في الاعتبار فلا بد ان تكون مرونة تسمح بتغيير الخطة بما يناسب..(هذا التعريف لي وارجو حفظ الحقوق له :d)
أظن أن الكلام يحتاج لتوضيح:
المقصود بالمتغيرات الداخلية الامور التي تطرأ على المشروع نفسه مثل ان تكون هناك مشكلة في التربة تحت القواعد أو تكون الارض صخرية بحيث يتعذر الوصول للعمق المطلوب في هذه الحالة المشروع المثالي هو الذي تتم مراجعته وفق هذا الواقع الجديد بحيث نقوم بالاختيار الامثل...مثل ان لا تتوفر المواصفات المطلوبة بالسعر المناسب عندها نعيد الاختيار في التصميم بحيث نصل للوضع الامثل...
والمقصود بالمتغيرات الخارجية القاهرة تلك الامور القاهرة التي لا تتعلق بالمشروع اصالة مثل السيول أو حتى الحروب وقت التنفيذ ونحوها فالمشروع المثالي هو الذي يتسم بالمرونة والتحوط عند مثل هذه المؤثرات
وعندما قلنا وفق المقاييس العلمية والمعايير يكون من ضروريات المشروع المثالي أنه يخلو من الأخطاء التصميمية والغش في المواد والاخطاء والحوادث التي تحدث عند التنفيذ...
هل يمكن توفر مشروع بهذه الصورة؟
الجواب نعم لكنه يحتاج لمتابعة من فريق مؤهل حقيقة لا مسمى


----------



## خالد الأزهري (13 مايو 2010)

> 7- برايك : ان يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاما ام من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟


أفضل المقولة المشهورة وهي أن تعرف شيء عن كل شيء وتعرف أيضا كل شيء عن شيء.. التخصص مطلوب ولن تستطيع المنافسة بدونه لكن أيضا لا يكفي ... بقدر معرفتك بالفروع الاخرى تتميز ويتسع افقك


----------



## خالد الأزهري (13 مايو 2010)

> - ماهي نظرة المهندس خالد الأزهري للكل من
> 
> الهندسة القيمية
> التحكيم الهندسي
> ...



بالننسبة للهندسة القيمية value engineering فهي كما اعرف عملية البحث بين الخيارات المتاحة للوصول الى الخيار الانسب للمشروع بالمقارنة بين الفعالية والتكلفة للوصول الى التوازن الانسب بينهما... وهي تعمل على اتخاذ القرار بالنظر الى المشروع كاملا وليس الى مرحلة معينة ...
هل يمكن انجاز مشروع دون التطرق لهذا التخصص؟
نعم يمكن بل ويمكن انجاز مشروع دون التطرق الى المهندس المدني اصلا..لكن وجود الفكر الهندسي في المشروع هو الذي يعمل على تقليل التكلفة وزيادة الفعالية وهذه هي المشكلة التي نعاني منها كثيرا ...

----
بالنسبة للتحكيم الهندسي فلا اعرفه حقيقة


----------



## خالد الأزهري (13 مايو 2010)

> -ما هي نصاحئك
> - لدارسي الهندسة المدنية
> -للمهندسين اقل من 10 سنوات خبرة
> - للمهندسين اكثر من 10 سنوات خبرة



سؤال صعب نترك صفحة فارغة ويمكن نرجع في وقت ثاني


----------



## خالد الأزهري (13 مايو 2010)

> 10- عندما يقوم المهندس خالد الأزهري بعمل مقابله مع مهندس متقدم لوظيفة
> ما هي الاساسيات التي على ضوئها يحدد القبول او الرفض لهذا المهندس ؟؟ وماهي الاسئله التي يستخدمها المهندس خالد الأزهري لتقييم المهندس المتقدم لطلب الوظيفة ..؟؟



بحسب تجربة بسيطة لا بد من توفر :
الصبر
الأمانة
الاخلاق
الالتزام بالمواعيد وانجاز ما يتفق عليه
ثم يأتي بعد ذلك المستوى الاكاديمي ...
الأسئلة غير جاهزة حاليا لكن اعتقد ان التجريب ايضا له اهمية اكبر من المقابلة..المقابلة قد يتم من خلالها تحديد المستوى الاكاديمي لكن بقية المواصفات لا يمكن اختبارها بالاسئلة وانما بالمواقف والتي يتم تقييها خلال فترة التدريب ...


----------



## خالد الأزهري (13 مايو 2010)

> 11-برايك هل يجب ان يكون مدير المشروع الهندسي مهندسا مدنيا ...؟؟ وما هي الامور التي يجب توفرها بمدير المشروع الناجح ؟؟....


قد يكون هو الانسب لان أغلب المشروع من صميم عمله لكن لا بد كذلك من متابعة بقية الاطراف المساهمة في قيام المشروع مثل المعماري ومهندس الكهرباء ومهندس المساحة وغيرهم...


----------



## خالد الأزهري (13 مايو 2010)

> -اخر سؤال :-
> من خلال خبرتك الطويله بالعلوم الهندسية - هل تجد تحديث الكودات ما بين كل فترة وفترة امرا مجزيا او مفيدا ام انه يسبب مشاكل للمهندسين ؟؟
> فمثلا حتى الان تجد العديد من المهندسين يستخدمون ubc97 وعمره 13 عاما
> وصدر العديد من النسخ المحدثة للaci و ibc خلال نفس الفترة ....


قبل الجواب عن هذا السؤال لابد من معرفة سبب التحديث فمن هذه الاسباب زيادة الدقة ومنها الاستفادة من تقنيات لم تكن موجودة من قبل...
قد يكون هذا ليس في مصلحة المهندس الذي لا يريد الزيادة والتعلم والاكتفاء بما حصله في اول حياته وهذا خطأ
من هنا قد يكون التحديث اضافة لكونه يحسن في الاداء له فائدة غير مباشرة وهي جعل المهندس مضطرا الى الاطلاع والتجديد...


----------



## خالد الأزهري (13 مايو 2010)

> - السؤال الأول المنفرد عن الأسئلة العامة ....
> 
> المهندس خالد الأزهري ... يقوم الآن بالتحضير للحصول على شهادة الدكتوراه.... نسأل المولى عز وجل لك ولنا التوفيق لكل خير... ننتظر بعض المعلومات عن موضوع الرسالة ربما، وهدفك منها... الهدف العلمي، والهدف العملي..



لا لم أبدأ بعد .. نسألكم الدعاء بالتيسير


----------



## خالد الأزهري (13 مايو 2010)

> 13- السؤال الثاني المنفرد عن الأسئلة العامة ....
> 
> المهندس خالد الأزهري ... عرفنا فيك المعلومات الغزيرة - ما شاء الله ... أقصد خارج المعلومات الهندسية.... بالتحديد أقصد العلم الشرعي.. ولكني وجدت عندك الميل للبقاء خلف الكواليس وإغلاق الحوار قبل البدء فيه، والاكتفاء بتمرير وجهة نظر دون الرجوع والنقاش فيها........... علماً أني سمعت (بوسائلي الخاصة) أن لك قريب لا يلبث أن يخرج من حوار حتى يدخل حواراً آخر... ربما هي هواية ........ حبذا لو تحدثنا قليلاً عن الأمر، إن لم يكن هناك من مانع..


ما فهمت السؤال أرجو التوضيح أكثر...


----------



## إسلام علي (13 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
أهلاً 
منوّر يا م خالد :34:
على فكرة م خالد وجهه منير فعلًا فهو له صورة شخصية عندي ,,, ربنا يزيدك 
وبالطبع هو أسمر البشرة لأنه سوداني :84: 


خالد الأزهري قال:


> غالبا لأ....المهندس المدني تميز دون غيره من الباقين بأنه يدخل في جميع المجالات ربما أحيانا يتمنى الانسان لو أخذ بعض المواد التي تدرس في الاقسام الاخرى لكن في النهاية تبقى الهندسة المدنية هي أفضل الاقسام في نظري...


:28::28: أوافقك تمامًا وأنا لم أكن أتخيل أني سأكون مشتغل بالحديد والخرسانة والتربة والإدارة ...
لكن لما عشتها وجدتها متعة رائعة بل هي أجمل تخصص هندسي برأيي الشخصي
والجميل فيها أنك تشبه الجندي المجهول ولا أضواء مسلطة عليك 
لا أحد يرى منشأ ضخم وجميل ويقول من المهندس المدني الذي رسمه وأشرف عليه ؟
وهذه حسنة, حيث أني لا أحب الأضواء أثناء العمل .. مثل الأضواء المسلطة على الإعلاميين مثلًا أوالرياضيين أو حتى الأطباء المشهورين
فأن تقوم بعمل كبير وعظيم في صمت وغفلة من الناس عنك شئ رائع



خالد الأزهري قال:


> من حيث المادة كان أجملها ميكانيكا الموائع والقشريات shell structures... ومن حيث طريقة التدريس كان أجملها التحليل الانشائي في السنة الرابعة ....
> أما أثقلها فكانت الادارة رغم اننا درسنا فيها ثلاثة كورسات في الجامعة وواحد في الماجستير لكن الى اليوم لم اتمكن من معرفة المقصود بها..لا ادري ربما تكون امكانياتي العقلية لم تصل لمستوى فهمها او قد تكون الطريقة النظرية في تدريسها هي السبب...


أتفق معك مرة أخرى جملةً وتفصيلًا 
وبالفعل مادة مثل الإدارة صعب تدريسها جدًا نظريًا بل لابد من تدريسها لمهندسين لهم خبرة عمل سابقة أصلًا لأنها صعبة التخيل 

سؤالي : إحححم إححححححححممممم

1 هل المهندس خالد كان يحل مسائل الرياضيات والفيزياء بالنتائج والأرقام الصحيحة أم يكتفي بحل فكرة السؤال ؟  هي شخصيات يعني 

2 هل تحب نوع معين من الأكلات أو المشروبات ؟ هل تحب الزي الشعبي السوادني أم تفضل القميص والبنطال ؟ وما هي الميزة الجميلة في الشعب السوادني التي تفرد بها عن غيره 

3 المهندس خالد كان جاد بعض الشئ في الكلية والدراسة فهل الجدية التامة مريحة فعلًا وهل تعتبر المزاح والتسلية أمر غير مستحسن أثناء الدراسة وفترة العمل وقد يفضي للإهمال 
أم تنوي إدخال بعض المزاح والضحك في شخصيتك العملية في المستقبل إن شاء الله ؟


متابع إن شاء الله


----------



## خالد الأزهري (13 مايو 2010)

السيد اسلام ..مع انه كان المفروض تراعي اني ما سالتك يوم حققوا معك فتخفف علينا..يعني كفاية انك تمدحني وكدة وتتوكل بعدها..
بس ماشي اجاوبك واخذ حقي اللقاء الجاي معك



> هل المهندس خالد كان يحل مسائل الرياضيات والفيزياء بالنتائج والأرقام الصحيحة أم يكتفي بحل فكرة السؤال ؟ هي شخصيات يعني


حتى الرقم النهائي ..المشكلة ليست في الوصول للحل وانما في تنظيمه بحيث يكون مفهوم للغير.. والمتعة الاكبر عندما تجد حل الكتاب فيه غلط وتصل للخطوة التي أخطأ فيها..


> 2 هل تحب نوع معين من الأكلات أو المشروبات ؟ هل تحب الزي الشعبي السوادني أم تفضل القميص والبنطال ؟ وما هي الميزة الجميلة في الشعب السوادني التي تفرد بها عن غيره


بالنسبة للأكل والشرب..كله صار واحد
الزي...الزي التقليدي اكثر راحة لكن قد لا يكون عملي بالنسبة للمهندس 
ميزات السودانيين هذا شيء يراه الاخرون والحكم لهم ..



> 3 المهندس خالد كان جاد بعض الشئ في الكلية والدراسة فهل الجدية التامة مريحة فعلًا وهل تعتبر المزاح والتسلية أمر غير مستحسن أثناء الدراسة وفترة العمل وقد يفضي للإهمال
> أم تنوي إدخال بعض المزاح والضحك في شخصيتك العملية في المستقبل إن شاء الله ؟


االجدية ليست هي العبوس والكلام الجاف لكن هي التركيز على الهدف دون الانشغال بما يضيع الوقت..قد يكون فيه فائدة ان الانسان بهذه الطريقة يستطيع انجاز الكثير في فترات وجيزة والتعود عليه يزيد الانجاز...عيبه انه ان زاد عن الحد لربما تحفظ البعض معك في بعض الامور حتى ولو كانت من قبيل الترفيه المباح لظنهم انك لا تشارك في هذه الامور..
بلا شك ان اي مزاح يؤدي لتاخير العمل أو الاهمال فيه امر غير مستحب..لكن لا بأس من أن يكون الجو السائد جو يعني مرح نوعا ما بحيث لا يخلو من التعليقات أو القفشات ان صح التعبير فلا شك ان العمل والدراسة فيها نوع من الجفاف ولا بد من كسره بمثل هذه الاشياء...


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اولا مرحبا بك م خالد سعدنا باللقاء معك - فحضرتك من اكثر الاعضاء تميزا ونشاطا ومساعدة للزملاء

ثانيا لى تعليق على بعض اجابات حضرتك سيتبعها ان شاء الله فى مشاركات تالية بعض الاسئلة للتعرف على جوانب اكثر فى شخصية حضرتك

نبدا ان شاء الله بالتعليق على بعض الاسئلة



خالد الأزهري قال:


> *- ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس خالد الأزهري ؟؟
> 
> * طبعا مع الاوفيس والاوتوكاد...أستخدم برامج ال csi أعني sap2000 و etabs وsafe وcsicol
> لاغراض البحث أستخدم برنامج ansys
> وأحاول تعلم برنامج tekla لأنه برنامج ممتاز في الفولاذ



ما شاء الله عليك م خالد 
والى المزيد من التوفيق والنجاح باذن الله



خالد الأزهري قال:


> *7- برايك : ان يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاما ام من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟
> 
> *أفضل المقولة المشهورة وهي أن تعرف شيء عن كل شيء وتعرف أيضا كل شيء عن شيء.. التخصص مطلوب ولن تستطيع المنافسة بدونه لكن أيضا لا يكفي ... بقدر معرفتك بالفروع الاخرى تتميز ويتسع افقك



أوافق معك تماما فى هذا الراى الا انى اعرفه بمصطلح آخر وهو ان معرفة الشئ خير من الجهل به
فما لا تحتاجه اليوم فقد تحتاجه غدا



خالد الأزهري قال:


> *10- عندما يقوم المهندس خالد الأزهري بعمل مقابله مع مهندس متقدم لوظيفة
> ما هي الاساسيات التي على ضوئها يحدد القبول او الرفض لهذا المهندس ؟؟ وماهي الاسئله التي يستخدمها المهندس خالد الأزهري لتقييم المهندس المتقدم لطلب الوظيفة ..؟؟
> 
> *بحسب تجربة بسيطة لا بد من توفر :
> ...



ما المقصود بالالتزام بالمواعيد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
هل الالتزام بالحضور والانصراف فقط فى الموعد المحدد ام يقصد به الالتزام بانجاز العمل المطلوب فى الوقت المطلوب دون التقيد بمواعيد محددة فى الحضور والانصراف
ام كلا الاثنين معا

بالاضافة الى انه ما هو المقصود بالمستوى الاكاديمى هل تقصد به الدراسات المختلفة من الماجيستير وغيره بعتقد من وجهة نظرى ان الممارسة والخبرة فى العمل ليس من الشرط ان يرافقها مستوى اكاديمى مرتفع فكثير من الاعمال تتحول مع الوقت ومع زيادة الخبرة الى نوع من التكرار ولا تحتاج الى الجانب الاكاديمى بدرجة عالية على سبيل المثال مثلا التصميم الانشائى فانت بمرور الوقت تجد انك تحولت الى آلة للتصميم فكل المنشآت مهما اختلفت شكلها فجميعها بالنسبة لك مثل بعضها 
كما أننا مثلا عندنا لا نحتاج الا اجادة الكثير من الكودات للتصميم الانشائى فيكفى اجادة الكود المصرى لكى تجيد التصميم داخل مصر

فما مقصد حضرتك بالجانب الاكاديمى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



خالد الأزهري قال:


> *
> - السؤال الأول المنفرد عن الأسئلة العامة ....
> 
> المهندس خالد الأزهري ... يقوم الآن بالتحضير للحصول على شهادة الدكتوراه.... نسأل المولى عز وجل لك ولنا التوفيق لكل خير... ننتظر بعض المعلومات عن موضوع الرسالة ربما، وهدفك منها... الهدف العلمي، والهدف العملي.. *
> ...



اسال الله لك التيسير والتوفيق فى امورك كلها


----------



## مهندسة رضى (13 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق م. خالد .....

متابعين اللقاء .....


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

1- ما عرفنا شئ من جوانب حياة المهندس خالد

دفعة التخرج - العمل - هوايات م خالد المختلفة - الاخواة والاخوات

2- هل ل م خالد ان يعرفنا بعض الشئ على بعض من جوانب من شخصيته مثل مساحات الجد والفكاهة فى شخصية م خالد

3- لا حظنا من خلال وجود م خالد بالملتقى بوجه عام وبقسم الهندسة المدنية بوجه خاص حبه للخير وتقديم المساعدات لزملائه وتسارعه الى ذلك

هل ل م خالد ان يحدثنا بشكل اكبر عن ميوله واهتماماته المختلفة ولا اقصد بذلك الهوايات بل الاهتمامات اى الاشياء التى يحرص دائما على فعلها 

4- احيانا اختيار الالوان يوحى بشخصية صاحبها فما هى اكثر الالوان المحببة الى ال م خالد

5- ما هى نظرة م خالد الى عمل المراة بوجه عام والعمل الهندسى لها بوجه خاص


----------



## خالد الأزهري (14 مايو 2010)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اولا مرحبا بك م خالد سعدنا باللقاء معك - فحضرتك من اكثر الاعضاء تميزا ونشاطا ومساعدة للزملاء
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وأنا أسعد أكثر بكم وبمثل هذه التعليقات التي اتمكن من خلالها من التوجه الى الافضل باذن الله سبحانه وتعالى...
وقبل الاجابة على الاسئلة لي نقطتين بخصوص المشاركات في الملتقى..
الأولى: 
في المقولة زكاة العلم نشره..والزكاة تنمي ..هذه المقولة هي التي تدفعني للمشاركة لأني أحس بها في الملتقى وهذا ليس بالنسبة لي فقط بل بالنسبة لغيري من المشاركين أيضا ..اذ أنه كلما سعى الانسان في الافادة سيجد أن هناك افاق اخرى تتيسر له وربما لم يكن يستطيع الوصول اليها لو لم يسع في مساعدة غيره..احيانا اتتبع مواضيع الزملاء الاعضاء معنا والاساتذة فلاحظت أن الواقع كذلك فعلا فالجودة تزيد ونوعية المواضيع وزوايا التناول تتغير الى الافضل بكثير ... وأنا متأكد أن هذه الاستفادة ليست مقصورة على الملتقى هنا وانما تتعداها الى الواقع كما هو الحال معي...
النقطة ثانية :
لا شك أن كل من أفاد فله علي دين ولا أظن كلمة الشكر تكفيه والغالب أن من يشارك بموضوع مثلا انه يدخل في دائرة اهتمامه واعجبه الموضوع فاجتهد في اعداده ليشركنا فيه ..فاقل شيء نرد به جميله أن نسعى فيما تظن انه قد يفيده والحمد لله الامر سهل ميسور ...والمسالة شيء معنوي لا يشترط ان يتكلف له جهد اكثر من اللازم ...يعني من جاءنا بكتاب او محاضرات في موضوع مهم له منا الدعاء والشكر طبعا لكن اليس من الافضل ان يكون مع هذا الشكر كتاب اخر في نفس الموضوع ربما لا يتوفر له..ربما تكون هناك مناقشة في شيء معين لماذا لا يكون مع شكر الاساتذة افادة سواء بشيء يتعلق بالموضوع او اثارة للنقاش بصورة اخرى وبالتالي تزيد الفائدة ويثرى الموضوع....
أعتقد انه لو عملنا بهاتين النقطتين سيتحول الملتقى من الحسن الى الاحسن وسيكون بالفعل مكانا للتعلم فعلا..فكل مشاركة جديدة فيها مفيد...
وصدقني اخي القارئ انت المستفيد الاول من التعليق المفيد والمساهمة هنا ...ولا يوجد اي مبرر للتحجج بان المستوى ضعيف اوان اللغة لا تساعد ونحن درسنا باللغة الفنزولية ولا احد يفهمها ونحو ذلك ...حاول ولا تتردد ستجد من يصححك ان خفت الخطأ وكن على يقين بان هناك من يستفيد من ما تكتبه ومع الزمن ستجد انك تتطور وانك اصبحت لك اهتمامات Field of interests و ربما حتى مشاريع هندسية تريد انجازها لتطور بها نفسك وامتك ...وستجد انك تملكت أدوات البحث وازدادت الثقة في معلوماتك بدلا عن الاحباط الذي يلازم المهندس منذ دخوله الجامعة بل ربما من المدرسة من ان العرب متخلفون والمقررات لا تواكب ...ستجد مع الزمن ان ما عندك شيء لا يستهان به والاهم من ذلك انه قابل للزيادة والتطوير..واهم شيء ستفتح لك ابوابا اخرى لن أفصح عنها... فقط جرب وستجد النتيجة...
طيب نرجع للاسئلة


> هل الالتزام بالحضور والانصراف فقط فى الموعد المحدد ام يقصد به الالتزام بانجاز العمل المطلوب فى الوقت المطلوب دون التقيد بمواعيد محددة فى الحضور والانصراف
> ام كلا الاثنين معا


كلاهما مطلوب..الحقيقة الجواب كان مجملا لكن عند التفصيل سنجد ان الحال يختلف باختلاف الاشخاص فاذا كان الشخص عرف انه على قدر المسئولية بحيث يفي بوعده باداء عمله ويقوم بتسليمه في موعده فهذا لا شك يمكن التساهل معه لانه يعي ما يفعل..لكن غيره قد لا يكون كذلك فيعيش الانسان في قلق بسبب انه قد لا يقوم بتسليم المطلوب في وقته وهذا يؤكد ان التقييم الحقيقي انما يكون بالتجربة وليس المقابلة الشخصية فقط...


> ما هو المقصود بالمستوى الاكاديمى


بالضبط كما ذكرتم المعرفة والخبرة..وجعلتها اخر الامور لأنها يمكن تعويضها يعني حتى لو كان لا يعرف شيء فيمكن تدريبه بخلاف الخصال الاولى...


----------



## خالد الأزهري (14 مايو 2010)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> بالتوفيق م. خالد .....
> 
> متابعين اللقاء .....



امين ..جزاكم الله خير على المرور والتشجيع



سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 1- ما عرفنا شئ من جوانب حياة المهندس خالد
> 
> ...



أواصل غدا ان شاء الله..الحقيقة بعد قليل


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 مايو 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> وأنا أسعد أكثر بكم وبمثل هذه التعليقات التي اتمكن من خلالها من التوجه الى الافضل باذن الله سبحانه وتعالى...
> وقبل الاجابة على الاسئلة لي نقطتين بخصوص المشاركات في الملتقى..
> الأولى:
> ...


 
احسنت يا دكتور خالد فكما يقول المولي عز وجل ( وما أنفقتم من شئ فهو يخلفه ) صدق الله العظيم - وهذا ما يؤيده الواقع 

وفعلا هناك بعض المواضيع لم يتطرق اليها ولا يفكر فيها الشخص وعند مناقشتها تتفتح مواضيع اخري لم تكن في الحسبان وتزداد الفائده 

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً ويسر لك امورك ان شاء الله


----------



## خالد الأزهري (14 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
نواصل


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


> 1- ما عرفنا شئ من جوانب حياة المهندس خالد
> 
> دفعة التخرج - العمل - هوايات م خالد المختلفة - الاخواة والاخوات


التخرج سنة 2007
اما العمل فكما ذكرت ابتدأت في الماجستير بعد التخرج مباشرة فلم أعمل بصورة ثابتة..جربت شهر في مبنى وزارة تحت الانشاء ..شهر في الكباري..اشراف على جزء من مبنى ..أحد الاخوة استشاري رافقته في عدد من الاعمال ..شوية تصميم ..وبس..لكن لا اعدها ممارسة حقيقية ولا حتى اكتبها في السيرة الذاتية...
الهوايات تبقى منها القراءة فقط ويمكن حاليا مشاهدة الافلام الوثائقية التاريخية الانجليزية بغرض تحسين اللغة فلا أظن أني سأستمر فيها بعد تحقيق الغرض...في الماضي كان هناك الخط العربي لكن يحتاج لصبر فتركته...
الاخوة والاخوات :d أنا الثاني في االترتيب ولي اثنان من الأخوة واربع أخوات ...(ربي يحفظهم ويوفقهم ..قولوا امين)


> - هل ل م خالد ان يعرفنا بعض الشئ على بعض من جوانب من شخصيته مثل مساحات الجد والفكاهة فى شخصية م خالد


أظن اني أميل للجد وللفكاهة مساحات ايضا 


> هل ل م خالد ان يحدثنا بشكل اكبر عن ميوله واهتماماته المختلفة ولا اقصد بذلك الهوايات بل الاهتمامات اى الاشياء التى يحرص دائما على فعلها


الاهتمامات..حاليا هي الهندسة والعلم الشرعي يعني القراءة فقط..لا اميل للعمل الجماعي أو بمعنى ادق لم أجد الفريق الذي أتمكن من خلاله من تحقيق ما اريده سواء في الهندسة او غيرها لكن أملي في الله كبير أن يوفقني في ذلك... 


> احيانا اختيار الالوان يوحى بشخصية صاحبها فما هى اكثر الالوان المحببة الى ال م خالد


اختيار اللون نسبي يعني بالنسبة للشيء الملون :d ...بالنسبة للمكان احب الجو الطبيعي الذي يغلب عليه الاخضر والمياه ..في الكتابة أحب اللون الاسود واحرص جدا عليه (لا أدري لكن أعتقد أنه يساعد في الفهم)..وهكذا


> - ما هى نظرة م خالد الى عمل المراة بوجه عام والعمل الهندسى لها بوجه خاص


سؤال جميل جدا ..سأعود اليه بما يناسبه ان شاء الله...


----------



## Ayman (14 مايو 2010)

أهلا ..
المهندس خالد هنا؟
:75::75::75::75:
يا هلا و مرحبا بالأخ الكريم المهندس خالد ...

الآن نقرأ ما فاتنا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نواصل الاسئلة مع م خالد

1- من وجهة نظر المهندس خالد ما معنى ان يكون الانسان ناجح

2- هل لك ان تقص لنا عن احد الطرائف التى تعرضت لها فى اوقات الدراسة وفى حياتك العامة

3- هل يوجد حكمة تسير عليها وتطبقها فى الحياة

4- ما هى الآية الكريمة او الحديث الشرف الذى تتذكره دائما وترى ان له من الاثر الكبير بداخلك

5- من هو الشخص الذى تعتبره قدوة تسير عليها بمنهجك فى الحياة

6- هل تحس بأنك راض تماما عن نفسك بما تتبعه من خطوات تسير عليها فى حياتك الخاصة والعامة


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (15 مايو 2010)

الاخ خالد :
اسمح لي أولاً أن أشكر إدارة المنتدى لهذا اللقاء الكبير لمهندس كبير. 

يسرني و يسعدني أن أغيب يومين عن المنتدى فأجد اللقاء مع الاخ خالد . 
بالنسبة لي لن أستفسر عن شئ أو أسئل عنه بل سأريحك من هذا .
و لكن أريد أن أعبر عن احترامي و تقديري لك من خلال التالي: 
كما تعلم أني أعمل بشركة و فيها اخوة سودانييين و لكن عددهم قليل جدا . وهناك احدهم 
أكن له كل الاحترام بل مزيداً من الاحترام و التقدير لما يتمتع به من دماثة خلق و حسن معشر و طيب 
و اخلاق عالية و احترام للاخرين و فوق ذلك بما أعلمه رجل ذا دين . 
كل ذلك أحسه في شخص الأخ خالد . بارك الله فيك ووفقنا و إياكم لما يحبه و يرضاه .
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## خالد الأزهري (15 مايو 2010)

abo alafkar قال:


> الاخ خالد :
> اسمح لي أولاً أن أشكر إدارة المنتدى لهذا اللقاء الكبير لمهندس كبير.
> 
> يسرني و يسعدني أن أغيب يومين عن المنتدى فأجد اللقاء مع الاخ خالد .
> ...



الله يجزيك الخير استاذنا ابو الافكار....وان كنت اقل مما قلت بكثير لكن حسن خلقك جعلك تحسن الظن...اللهم اغفر لي ما لا يعلمون واجعلني خيرا مما يظنون
من البارحة اكتب وامسح في محاولة للاجابة عن الاسئلة الاخيرة..لما رايت اسمك قلت هي القاصمة فدخلت وانا انوي تغيير المعرف والاختفاء نهائيا..لكن الله سلم


----------



## خالد الأزهري (15 مايو 2010)

الظاهر ان سؤال عمل المرأة سيتم تاجيله مع النصائح ...
نشوف جزء من الاسئلة


> - هل يوجد حكمة تسير عليها وتطبقها فى الحياة


مقولة لابي الحسن الشاذلي رحمه الله ..عالم من علماء المالكية وليس ابا الحسن الشاذلي المعروف..
يقول رحمه الله
ينبغي للانسان الا يرى الا محصلا حسنة لمعاده او درهما لمعاشه



> 5- من هو الشخص الذى تعتبره قدوة تسير عليها بمنهجك فى الحياة


هو الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم طبعا لانا امرنا بذلك..ولانه جمع كل الخصال الطيبة
نقرأ عن ذكاء خالد بن الوليد وحنكته في الحرب وكيف انه انسحب بجيش المسلمين من امام الروم انسحابا عد نصرا ثم تجد انه تراجع امام النبي الله صلى الله عليه وهو مصاب وبقية الصحابة كذلك في احد..ثم تقرأ عن أخبار علي بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه وشجاعته حتى يقشعر الجلد ومع ذلك يقول على رضي الله عنه نفسه كنا اذا اشتد الوطيس وحمي الباس نحتمي برسول الله بابي هو وامي صلى الله عليه وسلم...



> - هل تحس بأنك راض تماما عن نفسك بما تتبعه من خطوات تسير عليها فى حياتك الخاصة والعامة


لأ

استكمل بقية الاسئلة قريبا باذن الله


----------



## خالد الأزهري (15 مايو 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> احسنت يا دكتور خالد فكما يقول المولي عز وجل ( وما أنفقتم من شئ فهو يخلفه ) صدق الله العظيم - وهذا ما يؤيده الواقع
> 
> وفعلا هناك بعض المواضيع لم يتطرق اليها ولا يفكر فيها الشخص وعند مناقشتها تتفتح مواضيع اخري لم تكن في الحسبان وتزداد الفائده
> 
> بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً ويسر لك امورك ان شاء الله


صحيح يحصل كثيرا...ومن الحسنات ان الواحد يتعلم الرجوع للكود والمقارنات بينها واحيانا التقييم كذلك..اجمل ما في المنتدى انه يجعل من الهندسة هواية اكثر من كونها مهنة فتستمتع بالرجوع للكتب وخاصة عندما يكون النقاش فيه اخذ ورد



ayman قال:


> أهلا ..
> المهندس خالد هنا؟
> :75::75::75::75:
> يا هلا و مرحبا بالأخ الكريم المهندس خالد ...
> ...


مرحب بابو سيف 
جزاكم الله خير على المرور


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (15 مايو 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> ..لما رايت اسمك قلت هي القاصمة فدخلت وانا انوي تغيير المعرف والاختفاء نهائيا..لكن الله سلم



أولا يا اخ خالد : إنك من الأخوة الذين لا يمكن إلا و ان يكونوا بهذا المنتدى الذي يشجعنا على الاستمرار 
فيه و نمضي وقتنا فيه( 99% من دخولي على النت على هذا الموقع) وما فيه من امثالكم .
و بالنسبة للأسئلة كما ذكرت لك لما أشأ ان أثقل عليكم فما شاء الله الأخوة و الاخوات يمطرونكم بوابل الأسئلة . 
دعائي لك بالتوفيق دائما 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## خالد الأزهري (15 مايو 2010)

abo alafkar قال:


> أولا يا اخ خالد : إنك من الأخوة الذين لا يمكن إلا و ان يكونوا بهذا المنتدى الذي يشجعنا على الاستمرار
> فيه و نمضي وقتنا فيه( 99% من دخولي على النت على هذا الموقع) وما فيه من امثالكم .
> و بالنسبة للأسئلة كما ذكرت لك لما أشأ ان أثقل عليكم فما شاء الله الأخوة و الاخوات يمطرونكم بوابل الأسئلة .
> دعائي لك بالتوفيق دائما
> و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته



اسف اخي واستاذي ابا الافكار..مقدراتي اللغوية لا تسعفني للرد على هذا الكلام.. لكن ثق تماما اني مثلك تماما فالنت.مليء بالمواقع والمنتديات وغيرها لكن ما جعلنا هذه الصفحة صفحتنا الرئيسية الا لانه من خلالها نتمكن من اللقاء بكم..
واسال الله العظيم ان يجمعنا بكم في جناته مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم...


----------



## خالد الأزهري (16 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أوصل في الاجابة واعتذر عن التاخير 


> - من وجهة نظر المهندس خالد ما معنى ان يكون الانسان ناجح


يمكن اعتبار عمر الانسان مراحل وفي كل مرحلة هناك اهداف وواجبات عليه تحقيقها..الانسان الناجح في نظري هو من هداه الله لمعرفة هذه الاهداف ثم وفق في تحقيقها دون ان يكون تحقيق احداها على حساب الاخر..



> - ما هى الآية الكريمة او الحديث الشرف الذى تتذكره دائما وترى ان له من الاثر الكبير بداخلك


اخاف أن أكون من اهل هذه الاية


> وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ عَاهَدَ اللَّهَ لَئِنْ آتَانَا مِنْ فَضْلِهِ لَنَصَّدَّقَنَّ وَلَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ فَلَمَّا آتَاهُمْ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ بَخِلُوا بِهِ وَتَوَلَّوْا وَهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ فَأَعْقَبَهُمْ نِفَاقاً فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ إِلَى يَوْمِ يَلْقَوْنَهُ بِمَا أَخْلَفُوا اللَّهَ مَا وَعَدُوهُ وَبِمَا كَانُوا يَكَذِبُونَ


وأسأل الله ان يعاملني بما هو اهله هو اهل التقوى والمغفرة... ففضل الله علي سابغ وتقصيري ظاهر


----------



## Ayman (16 مايو 2010)

أخي خالد
اسألة بسيطة جدا حذفت نصفها لمعزتك الخاصة عندي :
- عرفت عنك اهتمامك بالعلم الشرعي و الاجازة بالفقه و الحديث و القراءات هل لك ان تحدثنا عن خطاك في هذا الطريق و ما عزمت على فعله مستقبلا؟

- اين المهندس خالد من الأدب العربي و الأجنبي ؟

- ربما اول حديث بيني و بينك كان بسب اللقب او اسم الجد لا اعلم ( الأزهري) لانه لقب عائلة صديق لدي ..هل لك ان تحدثنا عن جذور العائلة ؟

اخي خالد ..بعض مما اسأل اعرف جانبا منه لكني اريد تفاصيل اكثر و ارى فيك قدوة حسنة لاظهار هذه الجوانب ..
جزاك الله خيرا و بارك فيك


----------



## Ayman (16 مايو 2010)

> أما أثقلها فكانت الادارة رغم اننا درسنا فيها ثلاثة كورسات في الجامعة وواحد في الماجستير لكن الى اليوم لم اتمكن من معرفة المقصود بها..لا ادري ربما تكون امكانياتي العقلية لم تصل لمستوى فهمها او قد تكون الطريقة النظرية في تدريسها هي السبب...



هتزعلنا منك 
على العموم لا تتردد في التواصل اذا كنت بحاجة الى شيء متعلق بهذا المجال




> المشروع المثالي في نظري هو المشروع الذي يتم تصميمه وتخطيطه وفق المعايير والمقاييس ثم تنفيذه وفق المخطط له بالطرق العلمية السليمة مع الاخذ في الاعتبار المتغيرات الداخلية التي تطرأ عند التنفيذ..مع عدم التأثر بالمتغيرات الخارجية الا القاهرة ...وطالما اننا ناخذ التغيرات في الاعتبار فلا بد ان تكون مرونة تسمح بتغيير الخطة بما يناسب..(هذا التعريف لي وارجو حفظ الحقوق له :d)
> أظن أن الكلام يحتاج لتوضيح:



حفظنا لك الحقوق بالكامل ..
صراحة انا لم افهم الا كلمة (القاهرة) و هي مدينتي


----------



## خالد الأزهري (16 مايو 2010)

> حفظنا لك الحقوق بالكامل ..
> صراحة انا لم افهم الا كلمة (القاهرة) و هي مدينتي


:d:d
قبل الاجابة على الاسئلة :أصلا كل التعريفات بهذه الطريقة تزيد الدنيا تعقيدا :82:

اضافة
ده طبعا يؤكد لك ان مشكلتي مع الادارة كبيرة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (16 مايو 2010)

- من وجهة نظر المهندس خالد ما معنى ان يكون الانسان ناجح​ 


خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أوصل في الاجابة واعتذر عن التاخير
> 
> يمكن اعتبار عمر الانسان مراحل وفي كل مرحلة هناك اهداف وواجبات عليه تحقيقها..الانسان الناجح في نظري هو من هداه الله لمعرفة هذه الاهداف ثم وفق في تحقيقها دون ان يكون تحقيق احداها على حساب الاخر..


 
جزاكم الله خيرا م خالد ووفقكم الله الى تحقيق كل ما تهدف اليه من خير الدنيا والآخرة​ 
----------------------------------------------------​ 
- ما هى الآية الكريمة او الحديث الشرف الذى تتذكره دائما وترى ان له من الاثر الكبير​ 


> وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ عَاهَدَ اللَّهَ لَئِنْ آتَانَا مِنْ فَضْلِهِ لَنَصَّدَّقَنَّ وَلَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ فَلَمَّا آتَاهُمْ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ بَخِلُوا بِهِ وَتَوَلَّوْا وَهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ فَأَعْقَبَهُمْ نِفَاقاً فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ إِلَى يَوْمِ يَلْقَوْنَهُ بِمَا أَخْلَفُوا اللَّهَ مَا وَعَدُوهُ وَبِمَا كَانُوا يَكَذِبُونَ





خالد الأزهري قال:


> اخاف أن أكون من اهل هذه الاية
> 
> وأسأل الله ان يعاملني بما هو اهله هو اهل التقوى والمغفرة... ففضل الله علي سابغ وتقصيري ظاهر


 
اللهم آمين

 جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (17 مايو 2010)

ayman قال:


> حفظنا لك الحقوق بالكامل ..
> صراحة انا لم افهم الا كلمة (القاهرة) و هي مدينتي





الأخ أيمن تحياتي لك و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اسمح لي أن اجيبك عن معنى القاهرة في العقود :
ترد في العقود مثلا باستثاء الظروف القاهرة . أي التي لا يستطيع أحد ان يعمل أي شئ مع هذه الظروف 
و تدخل ضمنها الكوارث الزلازل الامطار و بمعنى الظروف التي تعيق العمل و لا تسمح باستمراره و الخارجة عن سيطرة الإنسان . هذا ما قصده الأخ خالد . 

أتمنى لك التوفيق و أعتذر من الاخ خالد لأخذ الإجابة عنه 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## Ayman (17 مايو 2010)

abo alafkar قال:


> الأخ أيمن تحياتي لك و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> اسمح لي أن اجيبك عن معنى القاهرة في العقود :
> ترد في العقود مثلا باستثاء الظروف القاهرة . أي التي لا يستطيع أحد ان يعمل أي شئ مع هذه الظروف
> و تدخل ضمنها الكوارث الزلازل الامطار و بمعنى الظروف التي تعيق العمل و لا تسمح باستمراره و الخارجة عن سيطرة الإنسان . هذا ما قصده الأخ خالد .
> ...



مرحبا اخي ابو الافكار ..الأمر كان مزحة فالتعريف يبدو انه مقتبس من مرجع "الظروف القاهرة للمشاريع المتأخرة " لبديع الزمان سيد عقده
ذكرني هذا بتعريف كتبه احدهم ل "الماء" بانه: سائل شفاف لا لون له و لا طعم و لا رائحة يستخدم في الشرب و الاستحمام .
و آخر : الماء هو اتحاد جزيئات الهيدروجين مع الاكسجين كيميائيا ليكون حالة سائلة فيزيائيا و يستخدم في تبريد المفاعلات النووية


عفوا اخي خالد ..اللقاء معك دون اي سكاكين ..
مع ان عندنا مثل بيقول "ضرب الحبيب زي أكل الزبيب " لكني لا اعتقد ان السكين له مكان هنا 
:58:


----------



## خالد الأزهري (17 مايو 2010)

> ذكرني هذا بتعريف كتبه احدهم ل "الماء" بانه: سائل شفاف لا لون له و لا طعم و لا رائحة يستخدم في الشرب و الاستحمام .
> و آخر : الماء هو اتحاد جزيئات الهيدروجين مع الاكسجين كيميائيا ليكون حالة سائلة فيزيائيا و يستخدم في تبريد المفاعلات النووية


ما شاء الله تعريفات تشد لها الرحال لتؤحذ بالمشافهة... موهبة حباك الله بها..الان انا متاكد من اني ساستفيد لما اجيك في الادارة...


----------



## memee (17 مايو 2010)

موفقكم الله الى ما فيه الخير


----------



## خالد الأزهري (17 مايو 2010)

ناخذ شوية اسئلة في هذه الاستراحة


> - عرفت عنك اهتمامك بالعلم الشرعي و الاجازة بالفقه و الحديث و القراءات هل لك ان تحدثنا عن خطاك في هذا الطريق و ما عزمت على فعله مستقبلا؟


هذا مشوار طويل..لا اظن اني ساصل فيه لان اكون شيء يذكر ويفيد الناس لانه معروف أن العلم وخاصة الشرعي ان اعطيته كلك اعطاك بعضه فما بالك وقد اعطيته جزء من البعض....وانما دافعي للاستمرار فيه اولا نفع نفسي ومصاحبة الاخيار ثم التشرف بان يكون بيننا وبين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلة العلم والسند


> - اين المهندس خالد من الأدب العربي و الأجنبي ؟


خلينا نعمم السؤال شوية فاجيب عن الفكر عموما لان هناك من المفكرين من كتاباتهم رغم انها فكرية الا ان روعة الاسلوب تجعلني اعده عملا ادبيا..فممن اقرأ لهم:
علي الطنطاوي رحمه الله
محمد قطب
سلمان العودة
سفر الحوالي
محمد عقيل موسى الشريف
هؤلاء الكتاب اضافة لجمال اسلوبهم كتبهم دائما تحتوي على المفيد... 
اما الادب الانجليزي فاحاول قراءة بعض الروايات لكن الصبر ينفد عندما تلحظ ان تقليب القاموس صار اكتر من قراءة الرواية لكن عموما وجدت ان ارثر كونان دويل اسلوبه سهل نوعا ما ...



> - ربما اول حديث بيني و بينك كان بسب اللقب او اسم الجد لا اعلم ( الأزهري) لانه لقب عائلة صديق لدي ..هل لك ان تحدثنا عن جذور العائلة ؟


صحيح أذكر ذلك...
كل ما في الامر ان من اجدادي من درس بالازهر ودرس فيه لذلك اشتهرت العائلة بهذا اللقب....


----------



## خالد الأزهري (17 مايو 2010)

memee قال:


> موفقكم الله الى ما فيه الخير



امين واياكم
مرحبا بكم اختنا الكريمة


----------



## خالد الأزهري (17 مايو 2010)

abo alafkar قال:


> الأخ أيمن تحياتي لك و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> اسمح لي أن اجيبك عن معنى القاهرة في العقود :
> ترد في العقود مثلا باستثاء الظروف القاهرة . أي التي لا يستطيع أحد ان يعمل أي شئ مع هذه الظروف
> و تدخل ضمنها الكوارث الزلازل الامطار و بمعنى الظروف التي تعيق العمل و لا تسمح باستمراره و الخارجة عن سيطرة الإنسان . هذا ما قصده الأخ خالد .
> ...



اهلا بك اخي ابي الافكار..ولا داعي للاعتذار..خد راحتك البيت بيتك ياخي :d
بالضبط كما تفضلتم ..القصد أن المشروع الناجح يتسم بالمرونة يعني ليس بالضرورة ان يتم تنفيذه وفق المخطط بالضبط ونما يتم بالتنفيذ بالاستغلال الامثل للموارد والزمن..وفي نفس الوقت التزام بالطرق العلمية الصحيحة...


----------



## rmniea (17 مايو 2010)

مساء الخير انا طالب ماجستير طلب مني الدكتور بحث عن آله وجه لي كلمت يا مسكين بعدها اريد المساعده


----------



## rmniea (17 مايو 2010)

ارجو منكم مساعدتي


----------



## rmniea (17 مايو 2010)

:86:ارجو منكم مساعدتي


----------



## خالد الأزهري (17 مايو 2010)

rmniea قال:


> مساء الخير انا طالب ماجستير طلب مني الدكتور بحث عن آله وجه لي كلمت يا مسكين بعدها اريد المساعده





rmniea قال:


> ارجو منكم مساعدتي





rmniea قال:


> :86:ارجو منكم مساعدتي



السلام عليكم
لم أفهم المطلوب بالضبط..على كل حال أفضل ان تضع طلبك في موضوع جديد حتى يراه الجميع وان شاء الله تجد من يعينك في بحثك..
بالتوفيق


----------



## سنا الإسلام (17 مايو 2010)

rmniea قال:


> :86:ارجو منكم مساعدتي




ضع طلب حضرتك بموضوع منفصل وبعنوان واضح حتى يستطيع الاعضاء مساعدة حضرتك

فهذا الموضوع خاص باللقاء مع احد الاعضاء المميزين بالملتقى والتعرف عليه وليس لطلبات الاعضاء


----------



## إسلام علي (17 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي خالد ويسر أمورك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (17 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

* نعاود اللقاء مرة اخرى مع م خالد ونعاود لسؤاله بعض الاسئلة الاخرى*

* اخشى ان اكون اثقلت على حضرتك بالطبع تستطيع الاجابة على ماترغب فيه فقط وتترك ما لا تريده*

* نبدأ ان شاء الله*

* 1- اذا لم اكن مهندسا لوددت ان اكون --------------*
* هل هناك سبب لاختيارك مهنة الهندسة هل حبا فى هذه المهنة ام هناك أسباب اخرى *
* واذا لم تكن ترغب بمهنة الهندسة فماذا كنت سترغب بدلا منها*
* واذا كانت الهندسة الرغبة الاولى لحضرتك فما هو سبب اختيارك وحبك لها *

* 2- ما هى طموحات المهندس خالد على الصعيد العام وفى حياتك العملية والمهنية ؟*

* 3- من خلال تواجد المهندس خالد بالملتقى التمسنا منه انه من الشخصيات الجادة والمسالمة ماذا تفعل اذا تعرضت او احسست بالظلم من احد الاشخاص ؟*

* 4- ماهى الجوانب الحسنة والسيئة فى شخصية المهندس خالد ؟*

5-كيف يتعامل المهندس خالد مع المرأة بوجه عام - ومع المراة بوجه خاص فهى اما واختا له ؟

 *6- قال الله تعالى " الرجال قوامون على النساء ---الى آخر الآية ما معنى قوامة الرجل على المرأة كما يفهمها مهندس خالد فى هذه الآية القرآنية ؟​*​
*​*​​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (17 مايو 2010)

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> نعاود اللقاء مرة اخرى مع م خالد ونعاود لسؤاله بعض الاسئلة الاخرى
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا أبدا..


> 1- اذا لم اكن مهندسا لوددت ان اكون --------------
> هل هناك سبب لاختيارك مهنة الهندسة هل حبا فى هذه المهنة ام هناك أسباب اخرى
> واذا لم تكن ترغب بمهنة الهندسة فماذا كنت سترغب بدلا منها
> واذا كانت الهندسة الرغبة الاولى لحضرتك فما هو سبب اختيارك وحبك لها


لوودت أن أكون..يمكن طبيب...
ربما يكون اختياري للهندسة لاني احب الارقام والمسائل رغم ان هناك كثير من التخصصات غير الهندسة وشغلها كله على الارقام...
الواحد عندنا ينشأ والجميع يرى أن المستقبل فقط هو الطب والهندسة ولا شيء غير ذلك فبالتالي الرغبات تكون محصورة في هاتين الاثنين وكل من لا يحبذ الحفظ سيختار الهندسة...



> - قال الله تعالى " الرجال قوامون على النساء ---الى آخر الآية ما معنى قوامة الرجل على المرأة كما يفهمها مهندس خالد فى هذه الآية القرآنية ؟


بنص الاية ..القوامة المقصودة هي الانفاق وواضح انها تكليف وليس تشريف ومن خلالها يمكن فهم كثير من الامور كمسألة الميراث ولماذا اعطي الذكر ضعف ما للانثى ...الجواب لانه هو الذي من المفترض ان يتولى الانفاق الواجب ولهذا كان من المنطقي ان يكون نصيبه اكبر...
عدا هذا أعتقد أنه معركة في غير معترك فكل واحد له دور في هذه الحياة والله هيأه بما يتناسب لها وقيام اي طرف بمهمة الاخر يدل على ان هناك خلل يحتاج لعلاج..اما ادعاء الظلم وما شابه فهو للاسف مما اغتر به الكثيرون لكثرة ترداده وتزيينه...

أعود لبقية الاسئلة فيما بعد...
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## خالد الأزهري (17 مايو 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي خالد ويسر أمورك



امين ..الله يجزيك الخير أخي اسلام


----------



## خالد الأزهري (17 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لعل من المناسب أن أجيب عن كل الاسئلة المتعلقة بالسؤال الاخير هنا مرة واحدة


> - ما هى نظرة م خالد الى عمل المراة بوجه عام والعمل الهندسى لها بوجه خاص


هناك من الاعمال ما لا ينبغي ان تقوم به الا المرأة مثل بعض تخصصات الطب فهذه بلا شك لابد من توفرها
تبقى بعد ذلك بقية الوظائف ومن ضمنها الهندسة..باختصار اذا لم تكن تحتاجها فالبيت اولى لأن مهمتها في بيتها لا يمكن أن يقوم بها غيرها من تربية الاولاد ومتابعتهم ...وبلا شك هناك من سيسد الوظيفة من الرجال...
في جميع الاحوال لابد أن يكون اختيار الوظيفة بما يتوافق مع طبيعتها ولابد ان يكون خروجها وفق الضوابط الشرعية...


> -كيف يتعامل المهندس خالد مع المرأة بوجه عام - ومع المراة بوجه خاص فهى اما واختا له ؟


:d
ما فهمت السؤال حقيقة..أمي هي أمي سعادتي أن أراها سعيدة أسأل الله أن يجعلني بارا بها والله يجزيها خير ما جزى والدة عن ولدها..هناك أشياء لا أظن الفصاحة تساعد عن التعبير عنها...


----------



## خالد الأزهري (17 مايو 2010)

> - ماهى الجوانب الحسنة والسيئة فى شخصية المهندس خالد ؟


أما الجوانب الحسنة فيراها غيري ..واما السيئة فكثيرة أعرف منها الكثير أيضا ومما أعرفه:
التشاؤم أو النظرة السوداوية للمستقبل..هذا ما يقوله الغير وان كنت أعتقد أن المسألة واقعية لا أكثر...
شيء من الحدة أحاول تخفيفه...



> - ما هى طموحات المهندس خالد على الصعيد العام وفى حياتك العملية والمهنية ؟


على الصعيد العام أرجو أن أكون ممن وفق في الجمع بين خيري الدنيا والاخرة فلا يؤثر عملي على علاقتي بربي ولا يتعارض معها....مهنيا من ناحية اكاديمية الوصول لاعلى الدرجات العلمية الدكتوراة وما بعدها ..كان لي حلم يراودني ان اكون ممن يؤسسوا لتوطين البرامج الهندسية في وطننا العربي بحيث تكون لنا اصداراتنا التي تنافس ما يصدره الغرب..لكن كما قال الدكتور محجوب عبيد رحمه الله ...: في الحلق غصة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (17 مايو 2010)

*-كيف يتعامل المهندس خالد مع المرأة بوجه عام - ومع المراة بوجه خاص فهى اما واختا له ؟ *​ 


خالد الأزهري قال:


> ما فهمت السؤال حقيقة..أمي هي أمي سعادتي أن أراها سعيدة أسأل الله أن يجعلني بارا بها والله يجزيها خير ما جزى والدة عن ولدها



الله يجزيك الخير ويبارك لك فى والدتك ويجعلك بارا لها دائما

-------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
*- ماهى الجوانب الحسنة والسيئة فى شخصية المهندس خالد ؟ *​


خالد الأزهري قال:


> أما الجوانب الحسنة فيراها غيري ..واما السيئة فكثيرة أعرف منها الكثير أيضا ومما أعرفه:
> التشاؤم أو النظرة السوداوية للمستقبل..هذا ما يقوله الغير وان كنت أعتقد أن المسألة واقعية لا أكثر...
> شيء من الحدة أحاول تخفيفه...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخى الكريم اعتقد انه يجب ان يحسن الانسان الظن بالله وهذا ما أحاول ان اذكر به نفسى والآخرين
كما ان حضرتك ما زلت فى مقتبل حياتك فالتحسن الظن بالله وتوكل عليه وسيجعل لك من امرك يسرا باذنه تعالى

------------------------------------------------------​ 
*- ما هى طموحات المهندس خالد على الصعيد العام وفى حياتك العملية والمهنية ؟ *​ 


خالد الأزهري قال:


> على الصعيد العام أرجو أن أكون ممن وفق في الجمع بين خيري الدنيا والاخرة فلا يؤثر عملي على علاقتي بربي ولا يتعارض معها....مهنيا من ناحية اكاديمية الوصول لاعلى الدرجات العلمية الدكتوراة وما بعدها ..كان لي حلم يراودني ان اكون ممن يؤسسوا لتوطين البرامج الهندسية في وطننا العربي بحيث تكون لنا اصداراتنا التي تنافس ما يصدره الغرب..لكن كما قال الدكتور محجوب عبيد رحمه الله ...: في الحلق غصة



اللهم آمين 
رزقك الله كل ما تتمنى من سعادة الدنيا والآخرة

وننتظر اول برنامج هندسى يكون من انتاج مهندس خالد ان شاء الله و لكن فالتراعى على ان اشتريه منك بسعر التكلفة فقط ​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (18 مايو 2010)

> وننتظر اول برنامج هندسى يكون من انتاج مهندس خالد ان شاء الله و لكن فالتراعى على ان اشتريه منك بسعر التكلفة فقط


المشكلة انه ستوفر كاملا مع الكراك بعد يومين من اصداره..عندها ربما اتمكن من الاجابة عن سؤال الظلم بصورة مستفيضة....
رغم ان الوطن العربي اظن انه يعتبر من اكبر المناطق من حيث استخدام التقنية الهندسية بدليل ان ربع الCranes في العالم موجودة في دبي فقط الا ان كثير من شركات البرامج لا تعتبرنا أسواق لبرامجها ..حتى الاوتوكاد الاصدارات الجديدة تدعم لغات ربما لا يتعدى الناطقون بها الدولة الواحدة ولا تدعم اللغة العربية...فالذي يريد دخول هذا السوق في الوطن العربي لابد أن يكون منتجه من الجودة بحيث ينافس هذه البرامج العالمية (المكركة) مع امكانية تامينها حتى لا تصبح هي ايضا مكركة...ربما تتغير الفكرة بعد 87 سنة لكن الان ...صعب....هل هذا تشاؤم أم واقعية !...
موضوع الغاء الحقوق سواء في الكتب والرامج يحتاج لوقفة لانه سلاح ذو حدين هو من جهة له حسنات اذ ان الغاءه يؤدي لاتاحة المعلومة والبرنامج للجميع وفي نفس الوقت له مضار كبيرة جدا...يؤدي لاحجام الكثيرين عن التطوير... وانا اقول قطعا هو امر متعمد بسببه اصبحنا مستهلكين لما ينتجه الغرب دون ادنى انتاج منا...فالذي لا يشتري منهم يسرق منهم (اسف للكلمة لكنها الحقيقة)


----------



## Ayman (18 مايو 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> المشكلة انه ستوفر كاملا مع الكراك بعد يومين من اصداره..عندها ربما اتمكن من الاجابة عن سؤال الظلم بصورة مستفيضة....
> رغم ان الوطن العربي اظن انه يعتبر من اكبر المناطق من حيث استخدام التقنية الهندسية بدليل ان ربع الcranes في العالم موجودة في دبي فقط الا ان كثير من شركات البرامج لا تعتبرنا أسواق لبرامجها ..حتى الاوتوكاد الاصدارات الجديدة تدعم لغات ربما لا يتعدى الناطقون بها الدولة الواحدة ولا تدعم اللغة العربية...فالذي يريد دخول هذا السوق في الوطن العربي لابد أن يكون منتجه من الجودة بحيث ينافس هذه البرامج العالمية (المكركة) مع امكانية تامينها حتى لا تصبح هي ايضا مكركة...ربما تتغير الفكرة بعد 87 سنة لكن الان ...صعب....هل هذا تشاؤم أم واقعية !...
> موضوع الغاء الحقوق سواء في الكتب والرامج يحتاج لوقفة لانه سلاح ذو حدين هو من جهة له حسنات اذ ان الغاءه يؤدي لاتاحة المعلومة والبرنامج للجميع وفي نفس الوقت له مضار كبيرة جدا...يؤدي لاحجام الكثيرين عن التطوير... وانا اقول قطعا هو امر متعمد بسببه اصبحنا مستهلكين لما ينتجه الغرب دون ادنى انتاج منا...فالذي لا يشتري منهم يسرق منهم (اسف للكلمة لكنها الحقيقة)



بارك الله فيك و نفع بك اخي خالد ..
أعتقد ان الحل السريع لهذه المشكلة يكمن في اولي الأمر و ذلك بتقييد الجهات الرسمية و الشركات المرخصة و المعاهد و مراكز التدريب بالدولة بالبرامج الأصلية ..هذا بالتأكيد سيضمن حد أدنى معقول للمكاسب التي تجنيها الشركات المبرمجة و الاخوة عباقرة البرمجة أمثال ضيفنا العزيز
اذن فلنسأل الاخ الكريم خالد عن اهتمامه الشديد بمجال البرمجة على الرغم من انه قد لا يكون محور الاهتمام لطلبة الهندسة المدنية عموما .. ماذا استفدت منه و ماذا يمكن ان نفيد به ؟
ما هي اللغات التي تهمك ؟ هل دراستك لها نظامية ام غير ذلك ؟
كفاية عليك كده النهارده :60:


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (18 مايو 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> موضوع الغاء الحقوق سواء في الكتب والرامج يحتاج لوقفة لانه سلاح ذو حدين هو من جهة له حسنات اذ ان الغاءه يؤدي لاتاحة المعلومة والبرنامج للجميع وفي نفس الوقت له مضار كبيرة جدا...يؤدي لاحجام الكثيرين عن التطوير... وانا اقول قطعا هو امر متعمد بسببه اصبحنا مستهلكين لما ينتجه الغرب دون ادنى انتاج منا...فالذي لا يشتري منهم يسرق منهم (اسف للكلمة لكنها الحقيقة)



الاخ خالد : جزاك الله خير برأي اننا في الدول العربية لدينا الكثير من المبرمجين و لدينا العديد من البرامج التي تخدم الشر يحة العظمى من المهندسين و هذا ما أعرفه في سوريا .و سوف يؤيدني الزملاء من سوريا بذلك .ولكن هناك مشكلة في المشاريع الكبيرة و الضخمة ماذا تستخدم هل تعتقد انهم سوف يستخدمون برنامج سوري أو مصري أو سوداني أو حتى خليجي . طبعاً لا . لأنه لو نظرت إلى المشاريع الكبيرى في الخليج فإنها تذهب إلى مكاتب عالمية و لا يوجد تقريباً مكتب واحد 
من الدول العربية و إن ذهب إحد المشاريع لمكتب هندسي عربي فهذا لأنه مشترك مع مكتب اجنبي 
إذا الثقة في المهندس العربي او المصمم العربي مفقودة في الوطن العربي .هذا ما أظن و أرجو أن اكون مخطئ . هذا هو السبب الذي يدعونا جميعا لنكون مستهلكين للبرامج الاجنبية . لأن البرامج العربية غير معترف بها . و حتى الكودات العربية فإذا صممت يطلبون منك ان يكون التصميم وفق الكود الأميركي او البريطاني او الاوربي . و الكودات العربية غير مرغوبة بالرغم أنها ترجمة و منبثقة من الكودات العالمية . 
أسف للإطالة


----------



## عبدةو (18 مايو 2010)

في راي المتواضع يجب ان يكون للمهندسش عدة خبرات بمجالات مختلفة............................شكرا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (18 مايو 2010)

ayman قال:


> بارك الله فيك و نفع بك اخي خالد ..
> أعتقد ان الحل السريع لهذه المشكلة يكمن في اولي الأمر و ذلك بتقييد الجهات الرسمية و الشركات المرخصة و المعاهد و مراكز التدريب بالدولة بالبرامج الأصلية ..هذا بالتأكيد سيضمن حد أدنى معقول للمكاسب التي تجنيها الشركات المبرمجة و الاخوة عباقرة البرمجة أمثال ضيفنا العزيز
> اذن فلنسأل الاخ الكريم خالد عن اهتمامه الشديد بمجال البرمجة على الرغم من انه قد لا يكون محور الاهتمام لطلبة الهندسة المدنية عموما .. ماذا استفدت منه و ماذا يمكن ان نفيد به ؟
> ما هي اللغات التي تهمك ؟ هل دراستك لها نظامية ام غير ذلك ؟
> كفاية عليك كده النهارده :60:



مرحب بك أخي أيمن مرة ثانية وجزاك الله خير على المداخلة الطيبة...
كما تفضلتم الحل جزء كبير منه في أيدي أصحاب القرار...وأضيف والجامعات والمراكز البحثية كثير من البرامج هي يمكن ان نقول ناتج ثانوي لمشاريع بحثية يشرف عليه مجموعة من الباحثين من اساتذة الجامعات وغيرهم بل بعض المنتجات تكون تابعة للجيش...لكن للاسف البحث أصبح عندنا عبارة عن روتين وقليل من يمشي فيه وفي باله هدف يحققه على المدى الطويل...
ثم يأتي بعد ذلك سلوك المستخدم أما في ظل عدم وجود البديل فمن الصعب الكلام في هذه المسألة لكن هناك حقيقة وهي أن صاحب الكتاب ومنتج البرنامج لم يبذل جهده من أجل التيسير على طائفة من البشر أعني المهندسين وانما قام بما قام به في الغالب لاجل المردود المادي ولا عيب في ذلك كلنا يسعى في تخصصه للمردود المادي وهذه المادة التي ياخذها كل منا انما ياخذها في الغالب لاجل ان يستفيد منها في عمله ...


----------



## خالد الأزهري (18 مايو 2010)

كدت ان انسى الاسئلة


> اذن فلنسأل الاخ الكريم خالد عن اهتمامه الشديد بمجال البرمجة على الرغم من انه قد لا يكون محور الاهتمام لطلبة الهندسة المدنية عموما


انا نفسي لا ادري لكن ربما لاني افضل التقسيمات والخوارزميات في التفكير فاصبحت اقرب للبرمجة بهذه الطريقة...


> ماذا استفدت منه و ماذا يمكن ان نفيد به ؟


استفدت منها تنظيم التفكير حيث يكون تركيز المبرمج على استقراء الحالات ثم تناول كل حالة بما يناسبها..
وماذا يمكن ان نفيد به...لو تمكن الانسان من البرمجة فيمكن ان اقول كل شيء يفهمه الانسان فانه يستطيع برمجته وتفهيمه للكمبيوتر


> ما هي اللغات التي تهمك ؟ هل دراستك لها نظامية ام غير ذلك ؟


درسنا الفورتران في الجامعة
وتعلمت الvba وتطبيقاتها في الاوتوكاد والاكسل لاغراض مشروع التخرج وبالتالي أصبحت قريبا من vb6 واحاول التحول الى .net لكن الحماس قل مؤخرا والاولويات تغيرت...
---
بالمناسبة العباقرة زعلوا وجو اشتكولي


----------



## خالد الأزهري (18 مايو 2010)

abo alafkar قال:


> الاخ خالد : جزاك الله خير برأي اننا في الدول العربية لدينا الكثير من المبرمجين و لدينا العديد من البرامج التي تخدم الشر يحة العظمى من المهندسين و هذا ما أعرفه في سوريا .و سوف يؤيدني الزملاء من سوريا بذلك .ولكن هناك مشكلة في المشاريع الكبيرة و الضخمة ماذا تستخدم هل تعتقد انهم سوف يستخدمون برنامج سوري أو مصري أو سوداني أو حتى خليجي . طبعاً لا . لأنه لو نظرت إلى المشاريع الكبيرى في الخليج فإنها تذهب إلى مكاتب عالمية و لا يوجد تقريباً مكتب واحد
> من الدول العربية و إن ذهب إحد المشاريع لمكتب هندسي عربي فهذا لأنه مشترك مع مكتب اجنبي
> إذا الثقة في المهندس العربي او المصمم العربي مفقودة في الوطن العربي .هذا ما أظن و أرجو أن اكون مخطئ . هذا هو السبب الذي يدعونا جميعا لنكون مستهلكين للبرامج الاجنبية . لأن البرامج العربية غير معترف بها . و حتى الكودات العربية فإذا صممت يطلبون منك ان يكون التصميم وفق الكود الأميركي او البريطاني او الاوربي . و الكودات العربية غير مرغوبة بالرغم أنها ترجمة و منبثقة من الكودات العالمية .
> أسف للإطالة



بارك الله فيك استاذ عبد الحكيم...وللاسف كلامك صحيح المهندس والمنتج يقيم بالجنسية ..أحد أخواني الافاضل بالمنتدى هنا قال لي مرة افضل لك من خمس سنوات خبرة ان تهاجر وتشتغل اي شيء وتحصل على الجنسية بعد خمس سنوات....
لكن ايضا لي سؤال ولنكن واقعيين انا لا اعرف المنتجات العربية بصورة كبيرة ربما يكون هذا لنقص في متابعتي او ضعف في الاعلان ( وجميل هنا ان اقترح ان يكون هناك تشجيع للمنتجات العربية من البرامج..لا ادري كيف لكن لا بد مع التحقق من صحة نتائجها ربما يمكن ذلك بعمل المسابقات ومن ثم تبني المشاريع الفائزة والاعلان عنها والاعلام بمدى دقتها عل ذلك يقلل من شك غير المهندسين في قدرة المهندس العربي)
أعود للسؤال هل هذه البرامج مثلا تدعم التحليل اللاخطي وتدعم طرق التحليل الديناميكي المتقدمة..كثير من الناس تقيم الشيء على الابهة يعني يقيم البرنامج لانه استخدم في تصميم مبنى من 150 طابق واستخدم في استاد كذا هل الموجود من المنتجات العربية يستطيع ذلك ام لا...مع التنبيه الى اني على يقين بانا نستطيع ذلك لكن الدوافع قد تكون ضعيفة...
وأعتذر أنا عن الاطالة واشكرك على المداخلة الممتازة مرة ثانية


----------



## mohy_y2003 (19 مايو 2010)

abo alafkar قال:


> الاخ خالد : جزاك الله خير برأي اننا في الدول العربية لدينا الكثير من المبرمجين و لدينا العديد من البرامج التي تخدم الشر يحة العظمى من المهندسين و هذا ما أعرفه في سوريا .و سوف يؤيدني الزملاء من سوريا بذلك .ولكن هناك مشكلة في المشاريع الكبيرة و الضخمة ماذا تستخدم هل تعتقد انهم سوف يستخدمون برنامج سوري أو مصري أو سوداني أو حتى خليجي . طبعاً لا . لأنه لو نظرت إلى المشاريع الكبيرى في الخليج فإنها تذهب إلى مكاتب عالمية و لا يوجد تقريباً مكتب واحد
> من الدول العربية و إن ذهب إحد المشاريع لمكتب هندسي عربي فهذا لأنه مشترك مع مكتب اجنبي
> إذا الثقة في المهندس العربي او المصمم العربي مفقودة في الوطن العربي .هذا ما أظن و أرجو أن اكون مخطئ . هذا هو السبب الذي يدعونا جميعا لنكون مستهلكين للبرامج الاجنبية . لأن البرامج العربية غير معترف بها . و حتى الكودات العربية فإذا صممت يطلبون منك ان يكون التصميم وفق الكود الأميركي او البريطاني او الاوربي . و الكودات العربية غير مرغوبة بالرغم أنها ترجمة و منبثقة من الكودات العالمية .
> أسف للإطالة


 
تقدر تقول يا اخ عبد الحكيم انها عقدة الخواجه في العالم العربي - والموضوع ليس موضوع انعدام ثقه في المهندس العربي ( الذي اراه اكفأ بمراحل من المهندس الغربي ) ولكن المشكله تكمن في الادارة العربيه فهي علي جميع مستوياتها لا تجيد ادارة عمل بصورة جماعيه علي الاطلاق وتقنية البرمجه لا تعتمد علي مجهود فردي ولكنها عمل جماعي ينتج عنه برنامج معين لحل مشكله ما 

ونظراً لان الغرب متقدم جداً في امور الادارة وتحديد المهام وتقسيم الادوار علي الافراد لتحقيق هدف ما فانهم ينجحون في هذه الجزئيه بسبب حسن ادارتهم للعمل الجماعي - بدليل ان البرامج معظمها من انتاج شركات وليست من اختراع افراد - 

ناهيك عن احترامهم للتخصص فكل تخصص في الهندسه المدنيه له رجاله ولا يجور احد علي تخصص احد مهما كان الامر بسيط فكل متخصص مسئول عن عمله في الجزئيه الخاصه به وبذلك يسهل تقييم كل فرد في عمله ومن ثم حسابه علي مدي نجاحه في مهمته فان نجح فسيعود عليه هذا النجاح دون النظر الي اي امور شخصيه او عرقيه او دينيه او ...... الخ وان فشل فيتم معاقبته دون النظر الي اي شئ من هذه الاشياء لان هدفهم واضح ومحدد من البدايه 



خالد الأزهري قال:


> بارك الله فيك استاذ عبد الحكيم...وللاسف كلامك صحيح المهندس والمنتج يقيم بالجنسية ..أحد أخواني الافاضل بالمنتدى هنا قال لي مرة افضل لك من خمس سنوات خبرة ان تهاجر وتشتغل اي شيء وتحصل على الجنسية بعد خمس سنوات....
> لكن ايضا لي سؤال ولنكن واقعيين انا لا اعرف المنتجات العربية بصورة كبيرة ربما يكون هذا لنقص في متابعتي او ضعف في الاعلان ( وجميل هنا ان اقترح ان يكون هناك تشجيع للمنتجات العربية من البرامج..لا ادري كيف لكن لا بد مع التحقق من صحة نتائجها ربما يمكن ذلك بعمل المسابقات ومن ثم تبني المشاريع الفائزة والاعلان عنها والاعلام بمدى دقتها عل ذلك يقلل من شك غير المهندسين في قدرة المهندس العربي)
> أعود للسؤال هل هذه البرامج مثلا تدعم التحليل اللاخطي وتدعم طرق التحليل الديناميكي المتقدمة..كثير من الناس تقيم الشيء على الابهة يعني يقيم البرنامج لانه استخدم في تصميم مبنى من 150 طابق واستخدم في استاد كذا هل الموجود من المنتجات العربية يستطيع ذلك ام لا...مع التنبيه الى اني على يقين بانا نستطيع ذلك لكن الدوافع قد تكون ضعيفة...
> وأعتذر أنا عن الاطالة واشكرك على المداخلة الممتازة مرة ثانية


 
لاحظ يا اخ خالد قيمة البحث العلمي عندنا وعندهم - فستتضح لك اسباب عدم تقدمنا في هذا المضمار - فالبحث العلمي عندنا يكاد يكون مهمل ويعتبر الانفاق عليه من الامور الترفيهيه - ولكن عندهم له قيمة ويتم الاستعانه به لعلاج اي مشكله تصادفهم في اي مجال من المجالات الهامه والحيويه وبالتالي فيصلون الي الحلول العلميه لكل مشاكلهم 

واشكر الجميع علي هذا الحوار الشيق والممتع وعلي راسهم صاحب اللقاء الاخ خالد وجميع الاخوة المشاركين وبارك الله فيكم جميعاً وجزاكم خيراً 

والله المستعان 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــــد_


----------



## خالد الأزهري (19 مايو 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> تقدر تقول يا اخ عبد الحكيم انها عقدة الخواجه في العالم العربي - والموضوع ليس موضوع انعدام ثقه في المهندس العربي ( الذي اراه اكفأ بمراحل من المهندس الغربي ) ولكن المشكله تكمن في الادارة العربيه فهي علي جميع مستوياتها لا تجيد ادارة عمل بصورة جماعيه علي الاطلاق وتقنية البرمجه لا تعتمد علي مجهود فردي ولكنها عمل جماعي ينتج عنه برنامج معين لحل مشكله ما
> 
> ونظراً لان الغرب متقدم جداً في امور الادارة وتحديد المهام وتقسيم الادوار علي الافراد لتحقيق هدف ما فانهم ينجحون في هذه الجزئيه بسبب حسن ادارتهم للعمل الجماعي - بدليل ان البرامج معظمها من انتاج شركات وليست من اختراع افراد -
> 
> ...



كلامك صحيح مية في المية أستاذ محي الدين...عقدة الخواجة + سوء الادارة الناتج عبارة عن خليط يجعلك تقرر انه من الافضل التركيز في لقمة العيش...
الغريب انه احيانا في المشاريع الكبيرة يظهر كلام عن تاهيل الايدي العاملة الوطنية والاستفادة من خبرات الاجانب لتاهيل العمال الوطنيين لكن المشاريع التي تليها كلها يقوم بها الخواجات ايضا...الخلل اكبر من نقص في بعض الجوانب.. المسالة فعلا خلل في التصورات..أعتقد أن ال87 سنة التي ذكرتها تحتاج لتمديد...
الله يغنينا واياكم من فضله


----------



## mohy_y2003 (19 مايو 2010)

:7:


خالد الأزهري قال:


> كلامك صحيح مية في المية أستاذ محي الدين...عقدة الخواجة + سوء الادارة الناتج عبارة عن خليط يجعلك تقرر انه من الافضل التركيز في لقمة العيش...
> :7:
> _هو ده الاطار المقيد به المواطن العربي- التركيز واللهث وراء لقمة العيش - ونسال الله ان يفك اسرنا :20:_
> الغريب انه احيانا في المشاريع الكبيرة يظهر كلام عن تاهيل الايدي العاملة الوطنية والاستفادة من خبرات الاجانب لتاهيل العمال الوطنيين لكن المشاريع التي تليها كلها يقوم بها الخواجات ايضا
> ...


 
رزقنا الله واياكم من فضله العظيم - وكفانا واياكم شر الخطط الخمسيه بجميع انواعها :7::7::7:


----------



## Ayman (19 مايو 2010)

متابعة للحوار الشيق المفيد

و تحياتي للمعلم محيي


----------



## إسلام علي (19 مايو 2010)

صحيح نسيت أسألك على البرمجة دي , من أين لك هذا ؟!
متابع الحوار السلس


----------



## خالد الأزهري (20 مايو 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> صحيح نسيت أسألك على البرمجة دي , من أين لك هذا ؟!
> متابع الحوار السلس



ماني عارف والله ...رغم انها ليست هواية عندي وكل استخداماتي لها في تطبيقات هندسية...لكن اكثر شيء افادني التكرار...
تعرف يا اسلام من أكبر عيوبنا اننا لا نقتنع بالموجود بين ايدينا ولهذا ياخذ الطالب المادة وهو يراها متخلفة وانها غير مفيدة رغم ان المقارنة البسيطة بين ما يدرس عندنا وفي الجامعات الاخرى قد يوضح لك ان هناك فرق لكن ليس الى هذه الدرجة...وبقليل من المجهود يمكن للطالب ان يعوض النقص الحاصل عنده..
أنا لا ادعي اني وصلت لمستوى جيد او حتى مقبول لكن هناك مواد يمكن ركزت فيها بحيث يمكنني ان اقول اني في مستوى اعلى قليلا من مستوى طالب البكالريوس بحيث يمكنني ان اقيم النقص الحاصل فيها لدى الطلاب ...ونتيجة هذا التقييم ان المشكلة ليست في المقررات في المقام الاول وانما في الخلفية او التظرة السلبية عن الجامعة والدراسة وانها لا تفيد وما شابه ذلك...
من الامثلة على ذلك البرمجة... المقرر عندنا الفورتران فالطالب يتخيل انهم في الخارج يدرسون اللغات الحديثة وبالتالي يكون انطباعه ان هذه المادة لن تفيده ويكون اداؤه فيها على احسن الاحوال ابراء الذمة في حين انك ستجد فيها افكار جميلة ونواة جيدة للتوسع اذا كان هناك اهتمام بها...وتخيله هذا خطأ من جهات منها أن المعلومة التي بنى عليه تصوره خطأ فاللغة المقررة عند الكثيرين هي نفس التي يدرسها... ومن جهة ثانية ان العبرة بالهدف من المقرر والمفردات ما هي الا اداة فلو كانت الاداة توصل الى نفس الهدف فالباقي اما مكملات او أشياء يمكن تحصيلها... والاخير ان النقد السلبي يحرم صاحبه من الاستفادة ... وهذه الاخيرة صحيحة ومجربة فلا ينتفع الانسان بكتاب او يستفيد من شخص اذا نظر له بنظرة فيها استخفاف او ازدراء وتقليل بل التوقير مطلوب ايا كان العلم ايا كان الشخص طالما انك اتيت للفائدة فلا بد من التزام الادب وعندها تتفتح المدارك وتتقبل المعلومة...


----------



## engineer ghaly (20 مايو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## Ayman (21 مايو 2010)

للرفع و النشر ..... 
حقوق النقل محفوظة للمؤلف الباشمهدس خالد الأزهري


----------



## خالد الأزهري (21 مايو 2010)

Ayman قال:


> للرفع و النشر .....
> حقوق النقل محفوظة للمؤلف الباشمهدس خالد الأزهري



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1586080-post9.html


----------



## Ayman (27 يونيو 2010)

لقاء ممتع و مفيد مع الاخ المهندس خالد الأزهري 
بارك الله فيه و في علمه و بلغه ما يطمح اليه

----
هل هناك أقوال اخرى؟
ان لم يكن اقترح ضيفا من داخل البيت 
م أبو بكر
بالطبع اسئلة ملتقى الهندسة المدنية تختلف عن ملتقى اللقاءات :11:


----------



## Abo Fares (27 يونيو 2010)

​*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.. 

ها نحن نعود للموضوع من جديد :9: .. بمعية الأخ أيمن  ..... لذا سيكون الضيف الجديد هو اختيار الأخ أيمن....

ضيفنا الجديد هو المهندس أبو بكر، المشرف الأول على قسم الهندسة المدنية بين المشرفين الأربعة المتواجدين حالياً  

حقيقةً استضافة الأخ م. أبو بكر كان موعدها سنتين إلى الوراء، ولكن المشاغل جعلته يعتذر حينها ليؤجل اللقاء حتى اليوم....... يا عمي، روح الله ييسرلك أمورك كلها  

............

حبيبنا م. خالد الأزهري.... حوار رائع حقيقةً شاركنا به العديد من المحبين.... نشكرك جميعاً في الملتقى أعضاء ومشرفين وإداريين على وجودك الفعال معنا، بارك الله بكم... 

..........

أنهينا لقاء الأخ خالد الأزهري بعد إذنه..... وننتقل للضيف الجديد :77:

تحيـــــــــــــــاتي..​*


انتظرونا
:32:​


----------



## Abo Fares (27 يونيو 2010)

سنبدأ الان مع المهندس 




نفس الاسئله تقريبا الموجهه الى المهندسين الذين استضفناهم مسبقاً الله يعينك علينا....

الاسئله عامه جدا اخي الفاضل لك حريه الاجابه على ما شئت وترك ماشئت 

بسم الله نبدا

الله يعينك علينا ....

1- ما هي هوايات المهندس 

 ؟
- ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس 

 ؟؟
- ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس 

 للانترنت يوميا ؟؟وهل يؤثر استخدام الانترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية ؟؟

2- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟
وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟

3-ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟
وما هي اثقلها ؟؟

4- ما هو مشروعك تخرجك ؟ هل من موقف معين حدث اثناء المناقشه تود ان تسرده لنا ؟؟

5-للهندسة المدنية اقسام عديده - ما هو اكثر قسم تعاملت معه بالحياه العمليه ؟؟هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنى ان تعمل به لكن لم توافيك الفرصه ؟؟ما هو ؟؟

6- برايك : هل يوجد مشروع مثالي -تصميم مثالي - تنفيذ المخططات على الواقع 100% بدون تغيرات فنية- بدون تاخير جدول زمني- بدون مشاكل دفعات ؟؟ وهل يمكن تحقيق ذلك ؟؟

7- برايك : ان يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاما ام من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟

8-ما هي نصاحئك 
- لدارسي الهندسة المدنية
-للمهندسين اقل من 10 سنوات خبرة
- للمهندسين اكثر من 10 سنوات خبرة 

9- ماهي نظرة المهندس 

 للكل من 

الهندسة القيمية 
التحكيم الهندسي 

وهل من الممكن انجاز اي مشروع دون التطرق لهذه التخصصات ؟

10- عندما يقوم المهندس 

 بعمل مقابله مع مهندس متقدم لوظيفة 
ما هي الاساسيات التي على ضوئها يحدد القبول او الرفض لهذا المهندس ؟؟ وماهي الاسئله التي يستخدمها المهندس 

 لتقييم المهندس المتقدم لطلب الوظيفة ..؟؟


11-برايك هل يجب ان يكون مدير المشروع الهندسي مهندسا مدنيا ...؟؟ وما هي الامور التي يجب توفرها بمدير المشروع الناجح ؟؟....

12-اخر سؤال :- 
من خلال خبرتك الطويله بالعلوم الهندسية - هل تجد تحديث الكودات ما بين كل فترة وفترة امرا مجزيا او مفيدا ام انه يسبب مشاكل للمهندسين ؟؟
فمثلا حتى الان تجد العديد من المهندسين يستخدمون Ubc97 وعمره 13 عاما
وصدر العديد من النسخ المحدثة للaci و Ibc خلال نفس الفترة ....


 13- السؤال الأول المنفرد عن الأسئلة العامة  .... 

المهندس 

 ... عرفنا أنك تعمل الآن في المملكة العربية السعودية، حبذا لو تحدثنا عن الفارق الذي جعلك تذهب هناك، الذي وجدته هناك ولم تجده في مكان عملك الأول، وبماذا تفكر مستقبلاً بخصوص هذا الأمر؟؟


14- السؤال الثاني المنفرد عن الأسئلة العامة  .... 

وجدنا المهندس 

 مؤخراً يتعرج بين الحين والآخر إلى الملتقى العام، لنسمع عن هوايات أخرى تتعلق بلعب الشطرنج :76: ..... حدثنا ليلاً عن هذا الموضوع.. 



وللحديث بقية...

(يمكن لاي احد من الاعضاء المشاركة بطرح الاسئله العامة ........ )

مع تحياتي

أبو الحلول

:84:


​


----------



## م . أبو بكر (27 يونيو 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

- ما هي هوايات المهندس ؟

إذا اعتبرنا الشطرنج هواية أولى ، يكون لعب كرة الطاولة ( البينغ بونغ ) هواية ثانية .
و يكون المطالعة هواية ثالثة و لو أنها لا تعتبر هواية كونها تصب غالباً في مجال عملي .
أتابع قنوات تلفزيونية علمية مثل National Geografic و الجزيرة الوثائقية ..
كما أتابع دائماً قناة الرحمة .. و أهتم لعديد من برامجها ..
.

- ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس ؟؟

أتعامل مع معظم البرامج الهندسية و أولها ( Sap 2000 ) و ذلك منذ فجر هذا البرنامج Sap 90 و لي فيه كتيب مؤلف بجميع نسخه و قد قمت بتدرسي البرنامج عدة سنوات في نقابة المهندسين .
و أتعامل مع برامج ( Etabs - Prokon - safe - Csi Column ) و غيرها من البرامج العالميو بدرجة أقل .. 
و يسعدني أن أتعامل مع برنامج الأخ العزيز عبد الجواد Jwd Beam الذي أرى أنه تقدم على كثير من البرامج العالمية من حيث سهولة التعامل و دقة النتائج و إمكانيات التفريد و المذكرة الحسابية المتكاملة .
و هناك عدد من البرامج المحلية الصغيرة التي لا غنى عنها .

- ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس للانترنت يوميا ؟؟وهل يؤثر استخدام الانترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية ؟؟

باعتبار الأنترنت صار مفتوحاً على DSl فالخط مفتوح دائماً بشكل عام ..
لكنني أتداول الأنترنت في أوقات الفراغ و بمعدل ساعتين يومياً وسطياً .
و طبعاً لا يؤثر هذا على العلاقات الاجتماعية باعتبارها في صف اعلى أهمية من الأنترنت .

2- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟
وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟

الهندسة المدنية كانت قدراً من الله عز و جل ، فلم أحصل على مجموع في الثانوية يؤهلني لدخول الطب فكانت الهندسة المدنية قدراً مقدراً .
و لكن لو عاد الزمن بي و كنت مخيراً لاخترت الهندسة المدنية بلا تردد و الحمد لله رب العالمين فقد وفقني فيها و كنت من الأوائل على الكلية و الحمد لله رب العالمين .


3-ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟

البيتون المسلح ( الخرسانة المسلحة ) فهي مواد دراسية مفتوحة و تعتمد على الفكر و الحل العملي و دراسة منطقية النتائج و بعض مذكراتي فيها لا تزال تتداول حتى الآن .. و قد حصلت فيها على أعلى العلامات و الحمد لله .

وما هي اثقلها ؟؟

أثقل المواد ، كانت مواد ميكانيك التربة ، و مواد الجيولوجيا .. فلم أكن أحب هذه المواد لأنها تعتمد على الحفظ ..


4- ما هو مشروعك تخرجك ؟ هل من موقف معين حدث اثناء المناقشه تود ان تسرده لنا ؟؟

مشروع تخرجي كان بإشراف الدكتور المهندس و الاستاذ القدير ( محمد فريز عابدين ) في عامه الأخير بجامعة حلب ، بعد ذلك انتقل - جزاه الله عنا كل خير - إلى دمشق و يشغل حالياً باستحقاق كامل - رئيس القسم الإنشائي بجامعة دمشق .

المشروع شمل عديداً من الحالات البيتونية فقد أراد الدكتور فريز أن يطلعنا حتى على الحالات الخاصة في التصميم ..
و كان المشروع من عدة أجزاء :
الأول : صالة معمل صناعية خرساني مع روافع متحركة و السقف بشكل أسنان المنشار .
و دراسة اثر التحليل الديناميكي لحمولات الروافع .
الثاني : خزان ماء عالي مع دراسته على الرياح ديناميكياً .
الثالث : مرآب سيارات طابقي مع دراسة التاثير الديناميكي لأحمال السيارات .
الرابع : مرآب سيارات على شكل مظلات بيتونية شكل ( HyperPolic قطع زائد مقلوب .

ما ساءنا في المشروع أن الدكتور فريز انتقل إلى جامعة دمشق في أيامنا الأخيرة و تركنا نواجه لجنة التحكيم التي لم تكن على علاقة طيبة مع الدكتور فريز ... :1:
لكن النتيجة كانت علامة ممتازة و تقدير بعلامة كاملة و الحمد لله .

5-للهندسة المدنية اقسام عديده - ما هو اكثر قسم تعاملت معه بالحياه العمليه ؟؟هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنى ان تعمل به لكن لم توافيك الفرصه ؟؟ما هو ؟؟

عملت طوال حياتي كمهندس إنشائي دراسة و تنفيذاً و تدقيقاً و شمل العمل أعمال الخرسانة و أعمال المنشآت المعدنية حيث عملت لسنوات في شركة إنشاءات معدنية .
و الأقسام الأخرى في الهندسة لا تثير اهتمامي مع احترامي للعاملين بها .

6- برايك : هل يوجد مشروع مثالي -تصميم مثالي - تنفيذ المخططات على الواقع 100% بدون تغيرات فنية- بدون تاخير جدول زمني- بدون مشاكل دفعات ؟؟ وهل يمكن تحقيق ذلك ؟؟

هذا غير واقعي خاصى في الدول العربية ، لكن هناك من المشاريع ما أهو أقرب للتنفيذ من غيره ..
فالنقص مفروض على الإنسان في خلقه و لن يصل بعمله حد الكمال ..
و اختلاف الآراء بين المهندسين أحد اسباب الاختلاف بين الدراسة و التنفيذ ..

7- برايك : ان يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاما ام من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟

برأيي أن يكون المهندس محترفاً في مجال محدد ، و أن يكون على اطلاع على بقية الأقسام ..
في الهندسة يجب أن تعرف كل شئ عن شئ واحد و أن تعرف شيئاً عن كل شئ .
هذا فيما يتعلق باختلاف الأقسام .

أما في القسم نفسه في تكرار الخبرة فقد قلت لأحدهم يوماً أنت لديك خبرة سنة واحدة مكررة 15 مرة .. 
و تعدد الخبرات مطلوب ، بحيث نصل إلى ما نسميه المهندس الشامل .[/

COLOR]

8-ما هي نصاحئك
- لدارسي الهندسة المدنية :
الهندسة باب كبير تلجونه ، فنعم ما اخترتم .. المبدعون قلائل و لم يقفل باب الإبداع فأبدعوا ، فالمميز هو من أبدع .

-للمهندسين اقل من 10 سنوات خبرة
لا تستعجل الطريق ، و تعلم ممن سبقك .

- للمهندسين اكثر من 10 سنوات خبرة
أنتم بناة الوطن .. فكونوا خير البناة و انصحوا لمن بعدكم بخير .

9- ماهي نظرة المهندس للكل من

الهندسة القيمية :

في عالمنا العربي ، قيمة هذا العلم شبه معدومة ، فالقرارات عندنا عادة ما تأتي ممن لا يتقن هذا العلم .

التحكيم الهندسي

الواسطة و الرشوة انتشرت حتى صار هذا العلم بين أيدي المستفيدين ..
و يا ليته يعود لأصحابه ..

وهل من الممكن انجاز اي مشروع دون التطرق لهذه التخصصات ؟

الحقيقة أنه يتم التنفيذ فعلاً بعيداً عن هذه العلوم ..
فتكون عدد كبير من مشاريعنا إما فاشلة فنياً ، أو فاشلة مادياً إلا من رحم ربي .

10- عندما يقوم المهندس بعمل مقابله مع مهندس متقدم لوظيفة
ما هي الاساسيات التي على ضوئها يحدد القبول او الرفض لهذا المهندس ؟؟ وماهي الاسئله التي يستخدمها المهندس لتقييم المهندس المتقدم لطلب الوظيفة ..؟؟

لست من النوع الذي يستطيع الحكم على الشخص من مقابلة واحدة .. حيث أنني أحسن الظن كثيراً و قد أخطأت الحكم أكثر من مرة .. 
من الممكن الإطلاع على سيرة ذاتية و لو أنها نادراً ما تعكس الحقيقة ...
شخصياً .. أحتاج بضعة أيام لتقييم مهندس بشكل دقيق ..

11-برايك هل يجب ان يكون مدير المشروع الهندسي مهندسا مدنيا ...؟؟ وما هي الامور التي يجب توفرها بمدير المشروع الناجح ؟؟....

تداولنا هذا سابقاً في حوارنا مع الزملاء في العمل .. و برأيي :

*مديرالمشروع هو المهندس صاحب الكلفة المالية الأساسية في المشروع ..*

فلو كانت الكلفة الأساسية للأعمال الإنشائية و هذا غالباً ، يكون مدير المشروع المهندس المدني .
و لو كانت الكلفة الأساسية للأعمال الكهربائية كأبراج الكهرباء ، يكون مهندس الكهرباء مديراً .
و لو اردنا إنشاء معمل ، فمهندس الميكانيك هو المدير المثال له .

و قد ذكرت مرة أن من *مهام مدير المشروع أن يكون عالماً باختصاصه ، عدلاً في معاملته حازماً في إدارته ، جاداً في عمله .. أن يسمع لمرؤوسيه دون أن يخالطهم أو يكسر بينهم الحواجز .
أن يكون هو الحل و أن لا يكون هو المشكلة* ..

12-اخر سؤال :-
من خلال خبرتك الطويله بالعلوم الهندسية - هل تجد تحديث الكودات ما بين كل فترة وفترة امرا مجزيا او مفيدا ام انه يسبب مشاكل للمهندسين ؟؟
فمثلا حتى الان تجد العديد من المهندسين يستخدمون Ubc97 وعمره 13 عاما
وصدر العديد من النسخ المحدثة للaci و Ibc خلال نفس الفترة ....

الكودات بنيت على التجارب .. و الكوارث العالمية هي سبب تحديث هذه الكودات ، و هو واجب على المسؤولين عنه و ليس خياراً .
فكل زلزال أو إعصار في العالم يعطي للمهندسين معلومات جديدة يضيفونها إلى كوداتهم ..
و كل انهيار أو تصدع يعطي معلومات جديدة عليهم تحديث كوداتهم على أساسها ..
و وجود الأنترنت يجعل تداول النسخ الحديثة من الكودات أمراً يسيراً .

13- السؤال الأول المنفرد عن الأسئلة العامة ....

المهندس ... عرفنا أنك تعمل الآن في المملكة العربية السعودية، حبذا لو تحدثنا عن الفارق الذي جعلك تذهب هناك، الذي وجدته هناك ولم تجده في مكان عملك الأول، وبماذا تفكر مستقبلاً بخصوص هذا الأمر؟؟

عرضت علي عروض كثيرة للعمل في الخارج خلال سنوات طويلة .
لكنني كنت أرفض لأنها لم تكن مجزية ، فللغربة ثمن لا يعرفه إلى من تغرب .

و العرض الذي قدمته الشركة لا يمكن لعاقل أن يرفضه .. و كون العمل في المملكة العربية السعودية فهذا ما سهل أداءنا لفريضة الحج مع زوجتي .. و الحمد لله .

و هو كما تعلم حلم كل مسلم ... 
و الحمد لله فقد كان خياراً موفقاً ..

الفارق بين العمل في المملكة و سوريا هو وجود المال ..
فمن أجل المال تضطر إلى استخدام وسائل بدائية في الصب و تربيط الحديد و حتى في تنفيذ الشدة الخشبية .
بينما يسمح لك المال باستخدام أعلى معايير الجودة و المطالبة بها و استخدام آليات حديثة غير مهترئة أو منقرضة ..

و وجود العمالة الأجنبية ، الغير مدعومة ، تجعلك تتخلص من الواسطات التي تقيد كثيراً من حركتك في بلاد أخرى ..
فأنت في موقعك مدير كامل لأن لا أحد يتدخل في قراراتك عكس بلادنا التي تاتيك عواتف الواسطات بالليل و النهار .. و لا تستطيع أن تتجاهل الجميع .

أما عن المستقبل ، فالله أعلم .. لكنني حالياً مرتاح في عملي تماماً ، و العمل الهندسي غاية مطلوبي و هو محقق بشكل جيد ..

فعندما أعمل في الهندسة أجد متعة .. 

14- السؤال الثاني المنفرد عن الأسئلة العامة ....

وجدنا المهندس مؤخراً يتعرج بين الحين والآخر إلى الملتقى العام، لنسمع عن هوايات أخرى تتعلق بلعب الشطرنج ..... حدثنا ليلاً عن هذا الموضوع.. 

الشطرنج لعبة راقية ، لا تحتوي على رهن أو قمار أو نرد ..
لعبتها منذ الطفولة ، لكنني بت أنشغل عنها حتى أنني لا ألعب أكثر من دور أو اثنين في الشهر ..
فقلت فيها مهارتي .. و صرت أخسر أكثر ما اربح ..  لكنني أحب هذه اللعبة .

لكن الأخوة أدرجو ما فيه الكفاية عن كراهة هذه اللعبة على أقل تقدير .. و أظنني اقتنعت بما ورد ..
لكننا نلعب فلا نسئ لأحد ..

ألعب الشطرنج فأكسب أو أخسر ، لا يهم .. المهم أننا نشغل عقلنا فيما لا يضر ..

بارك الله بكم و نسأل الله أن يجعلنا هادين مهديين ، و أن ينفعنا و ينفع بنا ..

بانتظار أية اسئلة من بقية الأخوة ..


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (28 يونيو 2010)

الأخ أبو بكر بارك الله فيك و لقد ذكرتني بالأستاذ محمد فريز عابدين 
فآخر سنة له في حلب في السنة الثانية درسنا مادة الخرسانة ( البيتون ) و بعدها انتقل إلى الشام 
بارك الله له فنعم المدرس و نعم المعلم و نعم الأخ .

و سؤالي لك ما هي الهوية الشخصية للسيد أبو بكر 
بارك الله بك


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (28 يونيو 2010)

ما شاء الله يوم بعد يوم يزداد اعجابي بهذا الملتقى الرائع بما فيه من مهندسين اكفاء وذو خبره -والله امنيتي ان اصبح مثلهم او اقل فأنا اعتبركم قدوة لي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 يونيو 2010)

> الهندسة القيمية :
> 
> في عالمنا العربي ، قيمة هذا العلم شبه معدومة ، فالقرارات عندنا عادة ما تأتي ممن لا يتقن هذا العلم .
> 
> ...


 
اتفق معك يا اخ ابو بكر تماماً:20:

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م . أبو بكر (28 يونيو 2010)

> ما هي الهوية الشخصية للسيد أبو بكر



الهوية الشخصية ..
مهندس مدني إنشائي - خريج جامعة حلب 1995 ..
كنت من الأوائل في الدفعة و الحمد لله .. و حصلت على تقدير جيد جداً ... و حزت جائزة الباسل للمتفوقين .
يبدو أننا نسبقك بثلاث سنوات أخي الكريم أبو الأفكار بارك الله بك .
عملت في عدد من مجالات الهندسة أهمها تنفيذ المشاريع الخدمية لصالح الحكومة ( مدارس - مشافي - قواعد عسكرية - ) .
كما عملت في شركة للإنشاءات المعدنية في تصميم و تنفيذ ( الهنكارات - الأبراج .. الخ ) .
قمت بتدريس برنامج Sap2000 على مدى تسع سنوات في نقابة المهندسين , و الجمعية العلمية السورية للمعلوماتية ..
متزوج و عندي ثلاث أولاد و الحمد لله .
حالياً أعمل في شركة بالرياض ..



> ما شاء الله يوم بعد يوم يزداد اعجابي بهذا الملتقى الرائع بما فيه من مهندسين اكفاء وذو خبره -والله امنيتي ان اصبح مثلهم او اقل فأنا اعتبركم قدوة لي



زادك الله علماً و نفع بك و شكراً لإطراءك .. 



> > الهندسة القيمية :
> >
> > في عالمنا العربي ، قيمة هذا العلم شبه معدومة ، فالقرارات عندنا عادة ما تأتي ممن لا يتقن هذا العلم .
> >
> ...



كنت صريحاً و واقعياً أخي محي الدين .. هذا الواقع و هو مؤسف طبعاً .

تقبلوا احترامي .


----------



## إسلام علي (28 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
ماشاء الله على اللقاء 
ولكن متأخر اللقاء شوي يا أبا الحلول  لكن خيرًا
فعلًا كنت أود أن أقول ما قاله المهندس محيي تمامًا 
الغريب أني كنت معتقد أن هذه المظاهر في مصر فقط 
الظاهر الجميع مبتلى بالفساد والإهمال 
الله يصلحنا ويهدينا آمين

سؤالي للمهندس أبو بكر
ما هي المواقف التي أغضبت المقاولين فيها في سبيل الضمير والإخلاص لله ثم للمهنة والقسم الذي أقسمته ؟
يعني احكي لنا مواقفك الحاسمة مع المقاولين الذي يتصف كثير منهم بالجشع والإهمال 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## م . أبو بكر (29 يونيو 2010)

> سؤالي للمهندس أبو بكر
> ما هي المواقف التي أغضبت المقاولين فيها في سبيل الضمير والإخلاص لله ثم للمهنة والقسم الذي أقسمته ؟
> يعني احكي لنا مواقفك الحاسمة مع المقاولين الذي يتصف كثير منهم بالجشع والإهمال
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته ..
سؤالك طيب من وجه طيب ..

عملت في وجه المقاولين يا أخي عشر سنين و نيف ، اشرفت خلالها على عشرات الأشخاص و المشاريع ، و لم تكن هناك مواجهة حاسمة تذكر بيني و بين المقاولين ؟؟؟ أقصد لم يكن هناك ضغائن أو كره بيننا .

من حق السائل أن يستغرب ، فمصالح الطرفين متضاربة عملياً ، لكنه فن الإدارة .. و فن التعامل مع الآخرين .. الذي كنت و لا أزال أنصح الأخوة و الأحباب به .

إنني أتعامل مع المقاولين على أساس أنهم بشر يخطؤون و يصيبون ، و أن لهم عائلاتهم الذين يعولونها ، و أن من عادتهم الطبيعية " محاولة الغش " و أن من واجبنا ردعهم بالحسنى ..

و بصراحة ففي حياتي مثل من القرآن الكريم يعلم الجميع كم أتبناه : 

{فَبِمَا رَحْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ لِنْتَ لَهُمْ *وَلَوْ كُنْتَ فَظًّا غَلِيظَ الْقَلْبِ لَانْفَضُّوا مِنْ حَوْلِكَ* فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ وَشَاوِرْهُمْ فِي الْأَمْرِ فَإِذَا عَزَمْتَ فَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَوَكِّلِينَ} [آل عمران : 159]

إنني بطبيعتي مجبول على التماس العذر للناس ، و السعي للوصول إلى الهدف بطريقة سهلة لكن جادة و حازمة فليس هناك تهاون في الوصول إلى الهدف المنشود لكنني أرفق بالناس على اختلاف مشاربهم ، ما أعتقده أن الوصول إلى الهدف غاية متى تحققت كان لنا ما نريد و المثل الشعبي عندنا يقول " نريد العنب و لا نريد رأس الحارس " ... 

و الأمثلة كثيرة و سأذكر بعض المواقف للإيضاح ...

و لكن كبداية أحب أن أعطي فكرة عن هذا المنهج في التعامل ... عندما نشرف على أي مقاول نحاول أن نظهر كشديدين بحيث ييأس الرجل من الخير ..

لكن الواقع أننا لا نطلب إلا المواصفات الفنية و حتى لو اكتشفت أن المقاول قد غش في بعض المواد ، أو تلاعب بها فلم تكن الابتسامة تفارق وجهي ، و كان استفزازي مستحيلا ، كنت أبتسم في وجهه و أقول " إن أبو فلان يريد اختبار خبرتنا " و بالابتسامة كانت تحل مشاكل كثيرة و كثير من المقاولين كان يعود عن خطأه بقوله ( خلاص يا باش مهندس علشان حضرتك حعدل أخطائي ... الخ ) 

مثال 1 ..
شخصت في لجنة استلام لمدرسة ريفية ، فوجدت المقاول قد قام بتركيب بلاط الباحات بدون أن يستخدم ( حجر مرصوف " بلوكاج " ) تحت البلاط و هو مادة عقدية .
لكن المستخلص يشير إلى أنه قبض ثمن هذه المادة ...

الآن ، كان بالإمكان أن اسطر تقريراً بالواقع فيذهب المقاول إلى المحكمة لأن قيمة الأعمال التي تتجاوز 300 ألف ليرة سورية يتدخل فيها القضاء و لها عقوبة السجن و تغريم ثلاثة أمثال المخالفة .
و سيذهب معه إلى السجن المهندس الاستشاري ، و كل من كان له علاقة بالمشروع ...

ما العمل ؟؟

شرحت للمقاول ما يمكن أن يكون من سوء في حال سطرنا الحقيقة ، و أن عائلته مهددة ، و أن مهندسه و فنيي المؤسسة المشرفة مهددون .
و هو يعلم يقيناً أننا لا نرتشي .. فهذا لم يكن سراً على أحد ..

و أنني كشخص لا يرتشي مرغم على تسطيرالواقع ، و طلبت له أن يعذرني في النتائج التي ستذهب به إلى التهلكة .

تركت الموضوع إلى اليوم التالي ، و انهارت الاتصالات من كل حدب و صوب في سبيل إيجاد مخرج للرجل 

أرسلت بطلبه و أكبرت جميع من اتصل راجياً مساعدة الرجل ما استطعنا .. لم يكن في نيتي أصلاً أن أؤذيه لكنني ريد ان يقبل بالحل الأسهل فعرضت له الحل الأصعب بداية ..

من ثم جعلت له مخرجاً ضيقاً ...

قلت له .. و أنا أتصنع التردد .. الحل الوحيد اعتبرني لم أزر المشروع حتى الآن .. فاكسر كل أعمال البلاط و ركب بند ( الحجر المرصوف ) و من ثم أعد تركيب بلاط جديد .
و سنزور المشروع بعد أسبوع .. و نكتب تقريرنا بناء عليه .

هذا الحل كان مكلفاً جداً بالنسبة له لكنه أنجاه من السجن ، بالمقابل حصلنا على مواصفاتنا التي سطرها العقد دون أن نسئ للرجل بل كان ممتناً أن وجدنا له مخرجاً .

و بالفعل فقد فعل الرجل ما طلبناه رغبة بالهروب من العقوبة الأكبر و قام بالتنفيذ حسب الشروط ، و بعد اسبوع شخصنا إلى الموقع و دققنا الأعمال .. و قمنا بخصم مخالفة مالية محترمة .
لكن الرجل كان شاكراً تعاوننا و لا يزال يعتبرني صديقاً .

مثال 2 : 
تم تكليفي بالإشراف على مقاول " مدعوم " و هو يقوم بالأعمال فيستفز الإشراف و لطالما كانت لديه مشاكل بسبب الواسطة الثقيلة التي تدعمه .
هذا الرجل عندما أشرفت عليه كان علي أن أتعامل معه بطريقة خاصة .. فمبدأ تكسير العظم ليس منهجي .. 

جاءني الرجل في أول مرة ، و شرح لي عن الأشخاص الذين يشاركونه و الذين يستفيدون منه ، و هم شخصيات حكومية لها وزن ..

بعد أن انتهى من الشرح و قبل البدء بالمشروع ... قلت له :

لم أفهم لماذا تشرح لي واسطاتك ، فأنت لست بحاجة لها طالما أنك ستلتزم بالمواصفات و العقد ، و نحن سنساعدك على ذلك ..
و أضفت هؤلاء المسؤولون الذين يدعمونك ، لن يرضوا بأي غش في المواصفات و هذا يملي علينا أن نكون دقيقين معك فنحن نخاف أن يحاسبوننا إذا تهاونا في المواصفات فسمعتهم أكبر من أن يتنازلوا إلى مثل هذه القروش .
و سمعتك الطيبة تجعلنا نأمل بهذا ..

الرجل لم يملك أن يطلب إلينا غشاً ، و بدأ العمل ..

كنت كلما رأيت مخالفة أو إهمالاً أو تقصيراً ، اتصلت عليه و قلت له إن عمّالك و فنييك قاموا بكذا ، و أنا متأكد أنك لا تعلم و أنهم يقومون بذلك خلافاً لتوجيهاتك ، فشخص في مثل موقعك لا يمكن أن يتنازل لهذه الأمور ..
و أنا متأكد أنك ستعالج الخطأ و أنك لا ترضى عن ذلك ..

لن يصدق أحد أن المشروع انتهى على أحسن وجه و خلال زيارة للسيد المحافظ إلى المشروع نفسه أثنى علينا و لا تزال لوحة الثناء معلقة في مكتبي .

القصص كثيرة و الأمثلة أكثر .. و من أهم ما ينفع المرء في مجال عملنا نصيحة أسداها لنا حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم حين قال لسائله " لا تغضب ، لا تغضب ، لا تغضب " ..

مع التحيات و الشكر و أتشرف بالإجابة عن الأسئلة .


----------



## م . أبو بكر (29 يونيو 2010)

سأسرد قصة أخرى لكن هذه المرة مع سكان المنطقة .

كنا نريد تنفيذ مستوصف طبي في بلدة صغيرة ، و كانت الأرض التي تقرر عليها البناء ملك للدولة ، لكن المواطنين كانوا يستخدمونها لتجفيف القمح و الشعير .
عند بدء العمل ، تعرضنا لسلسلة من التهديدات من هنا و هناك و تجاهلناها كالعادة .

بالنهاية تطورت هذه التهديدات بأن خرج علينا أهل البلدة مدججين بالأسلحة و وضع أحدهم الكلاشنكوف في صدري و طلب إلي التراجع عن تنفيذ المستوصف لأنه سيستهلك الأرض التي يستفيدون منها في تجفيف محاصيلهم .

بعد وصول الأمور إلى هذا الحد طلبت إلى الورشات و الآليات الانصراف و إلا صارات مجزرة فهؤلاء القوم لا يعون خطورة تهديدنا بالسلاح ، فنحن موظفون حكوميون و تهديدنا جريمة يعاقب عليه القانون .

لكن بالنهاية فإن أي استفزاز كان سيحدث كارثة ..

كان بالإمكان أن أذهب لأشتكي على هؤلاء ليعاقبوا على تهديدنا ، فنحن نمثل الجهة التي أرسلتنا و هي الحكومة ..
لكنني لم أفعل ، و طلبت إلى جميع العاملين معي عدم تقديم أي شكوى و تعهدت بحل المشكلة ودياً .

بعد انصراف الورشات ، طلبت الاجتماع بكبار البلدة .. فاستدعينا إلى بيت ( المختار أو العمدة ) ..
هناك جلسنا و بدأت الحديث عن المحاصيل و أهمية الزراعة و تحاشيت المباشرة مع الرجال فيما يطلبون .

ثم و بابتسامة معروفة سألت العمدة إن كان لديه فطور للرجال .. فنحن جائعون .. 

الرجل قام بكرمه العربي بتقديم القشطة و العسل الطبيعي و الخبز الطازج و أكلنا على الأرض .. و تبادلينا الأحاديث .

ثم عدنا لأصل المشكلة بعد أن شبع الرجال و هدأت النفوس .. 

قلت فيهم ..

يا جماعة ، نحن موظفون و ليس لنا من الأمر شئ ، و هذا المستوصف يخدم أبناءكم و ليس أبناءي .. أنتم تسيرون عشرات الكيلومترات لتعالجوا أبناءكم بالقرى المجاورة .. و منذ سنين تنتظرون هذا المشروع ..

وقف رجل من كبار القوم فقال .. هذا حق يا باش مهندس .. لكن ألا يمكن تغيير مكان المستوصف فالأراضي كثيرة و فارغة .
و نحن مستعدون لتقديم أرض بديلة من أراضينا الخاصة في مكان آخر ..

قلت له .. كلام جميل .. تقدموا إلى المحافظ بطلب تغيير مكان المستوصف و تنازلكم عن الأرض لصالح الحكومة .
و قمت بتعليمهم ماذا يكتبون للسيد المحافظ في معروضهم ..

أوقفنا الأعمال بانتظار رد السيد المحافظ ، و علقت على الخطاب بأن هذا التعديل في الموقع لا يسبب أي ضرر للبلدة أو مخططها التنظيمي .. 

و بعد حوالي الشهر و من خلال متابعتي الشخصية لسير الخطاب و حصول الموافقات ، جاءت الموافقة على تعديل مكان المستوصف ..

و عند انتهاء الأعمال .. أولم لنا أهل القرية بالذبائح و حضر الجميع و سارت الأمور و الجميع بخير .


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (29 يونيو 2010)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> الهوية الشخصية ..
> مهندس مدني إنشائي - خريج جامعة حلب 1995 ..
> كنت من الأوائل في الدفعة و الحمد لله .. و حصلت على تقدير جيد جداً ... و حزت جائزة الباسل للمتفوقين .
> يبدو أننا نسبقك بثلاث سنوات أخي الكريم أبو الأفكار بارك الله بك .
> ...



الاخ أبو بكر بارك الله بك أنا دفعة 1996 بس الدكتور فريز درسنا 1993 و كانت آخر سنة له في جامعة حلب و انت من دفعة زملائنا فليس و كنجو و غيرهم كنتم تسبقونا بسنة . و الظاهر اننا نعرف بعض واعتقد أننا تقابلنا . 
بارك الله بك و يسر لنا ولك وللمسلمين أجمعين و إنه لشرف لكل مهندس عربي أن يجد مهندسين عرب أكفاء .
جزاكم الله خير جميعا 

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## م . أبو بكر (29 يونيو 2010)

> الاخ أبو بكر بارك الله بك أنا دفعة 1996 بس الدكتور فريز درسنا 1993 و كانت آخر سنة له في جامعة حلب و انت من دفعة زملائنا فليس و كنجو و غيرهم كنتم تسبقونا بسنة . و الظاهر اننا نعرف بعض واعتقد أننا تقابلنا .
> بارك الله بك و يسر لنا ولك وللمسلمين أجمعين و إنه لشرف لكل مهندس عربي أن يجد مهندسين عرب أكفاء .
> جزاكم الله خير جميعا
> 
> و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته



نعم أحسنت .. هؤلاء أصدقائي و زملائي .. ذكريات معهم لا تنسى .. و لا تنسى ( الحجار ) صديقي و شريكي في مشروع التخرج ...
كانت دفعة 1995 مميزة بكل شئ و خاصة على الصعيد العلمي .. و الأسماء كثيرة و كبيرة و كلهم ما شاء الله في مواقع قد نجحوا فيها فاستفادوا و أفادوا .. 

ذكريات الجامعة عزيزة و غالية ، تجعلني أحن إلى الماضي بشكل كبير ..

يكفي أن 18 خريج في دفعة 1995 كان تقديرهم جيد جداً .. و هذه سابقة في جامعة حلب كما تعلم .

و رغم التنافس الكبير على الصدارة من قبل مجموعة من المميزين ، إلا أنه كان تنافساً شريفاً علمياً لا شحناء و لا بغضاء ..

تحياتي لك ..


----------



## Ayman (29 يونيو 2010)

> أوقفنا الأعمال بانتظار رد السيد المحافظ ، و علقت على الخطاب بأن هذا التعديل في الموقع لا يسبب أي ضرر للبلدة أو مخططها التنظيمي ..
> 
> و بعد حوالي الشهر و من خلال متابعتي الشخصية لسير الخطاب و حصول الموافقات ، جاءت الموافقة على تعديل مكان المستوصف ..
> 
> و عند انتهاء الأعمال .. أولم لنا أهل القرية بالذبائح و حضر الجميع و سارت الأمور و الجميع بخير .



ما شاء الله ..حكمة و هدوء تغبط عليهما..
لدي خبرة سابقة بعد تخرجي بمدة بسيطة لموقف مشابه لكن ..على العكس توقف المشروع حوالي 8 اشهر بعد تدخل الشرطة و اخذ رهائن  اي و الله رهائن من الموقع و سرقة حديد و مواد على الرغم من انها كانت محطة كهرباء تخدم المنطقة بالكامل


----------



## Ayman (29 يونيو 2010)

> لم أفهم لماذا تشرح لي واسطاتك ، فأنت لست بحاجة لها طالما أنك ستلتزم بالمواصفات و العقد ، و نحن سنساعدك على ذلك ..
> و أضفت هؤلاء المسؤولون الذين يدعمونك ، لن يرضوا بأي غش في المواصفات و هذا يملي علينا أن نكون دقيقين معك فنحن نخاف أن يحاسبوننا إذا تهاونا في المواصفات فسمعتهم أكبر من أن يتنازلوا إلى مثل هذه القروش .
> و سمعتك الطيبة تجعلنا نأمل بهذا ..
> 
> ...



اسلوب رائع ..حفظك الله
لكن اعتقد انه ليس بالضرورة ان يكون رد الفعل طيبا وهذا هو سؤالي..
كيف تحدد اسلوب تعاملك مع الشخص دون ان تعرفه .. ؟


----------



## أبو نادر (29 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كيف حالك أستاذي الفاضل م أبو بكر

الأخوة الأعضاء: شرفت بالأستاذ الفاضل أبو بكر
أستاذا ومدرسا لبرنامج الساب في نقابة المهندسين فرع حماه
لا أنسى ابدا تلك الأسابيع القليلة التي أمضيتها بين يدي الأستاذ أبو بكر في مدينة حماه الجميلة
إنها مدينة غالية على قلوب الجميع ولنا فيها أهل وأصدقاء لا يمنعنا البعد عن التواصل معهم

جلسات رائقة ممتعة أمضيناها مع ثلة من المهندسين "الختايرة" وأمامنا الأستاذ أبو بكر
جمعت بين المتعة والفائدة وكان م أبو بكر مديرا ناجحا للدرس 
نجلس ساعتين بلا ملل ننهل من علم وخلق مهندسنا الفاضل 
ونستمع بالحوارات اللطيفة ومزاح "الختايرة"

من خلقه استفدنا ومن روحه المرحه
فضلا عن النواحي الهندسية والملاحظات العلمية الهامة
كان يصر على أن يوصلنا بسيارته الخاصة مسافة من الطريق 
نستغلها في الأسئلة والاستفسارات 

فتحية حب واحترام لأستاذنا الفاضل م أبو بكر

واذا كان من سؤال فسؤالي مستوحا من واقعي في الغربة
بعد مجيئي للمملكة بدأت تنتابي عبرات من الشوق بين الحين والأخر لملاعب الصبا ومراتع الشباب
بدأت أحن للبلد ....
لشوارع حمص وحماه ودمشق.... للسهول و للجبال... لينابيع المياه ...
للنسائم العليلة تداعب الوجوه في سهرات الصيف الهادئة
ولا أبالغ إن قلت قد يجاوز شوقي لبلدي شوقي لأهلي وأصحابي
فالأهل والأصحاب بتواصل دائم معهم بحمد الله 
ولكن أنّا لي ربوع بلادي وكيف الوصال وبيننا الفيافي والقفار

هذه حالي وتجربتي فهلا حدثتنا عن حالك وتجربتك في هذا الجانب......
واعذروني على الإطالة


----------



## م . أبو بكر (29 يونيو 2010)

> ما شاء الله ..حكمة و هدوء تغبط عليهما..



بارك الله بك .. لم يكن الرفق في شئ إلا زانه و لم يغب عن شئ إلا شانه .. و لطالما استطاعت السنبلة الطرية أن تصمد في وجه العواصف أكثر من السنبلة القاسية .



> لكن اعتقد انه ليس بالضرورة ان يكون رد الفعل طيبا وهذا هو سؤالي..
> كيف تحدد اسلوب تعاملك مع الشخص دون ان تعرفه .. ؟



نعم ، معك حق .. قد لا تنفع الوسائل السلمية مع بعض المتعجرفين .. فإذا أحسوا بانخفاض جناحك زادوا من محاولة بسط سيطرتهم ..
القضية أن عليك أن تعرف مكامن قوتك ، و مكامن ضعف خصمك و هذا سر لعبة الشطرنج .
و الأهم من ذلك أن تركز على الهدف و أن تختار الطريق السهل للوصول إليه .

حصلت معي مواقف لم يستجب فيها المقاول للنداءات الطرية الهادئة .. فكان الرد من خلال خطابات رسمية ، نحن لا نتبادل السباب و الشتم مع أحد ، فالقانون يمنحك القوة و معرفتك بالنواحي الفنية و القانونية لعملك تعطيك قوة .

هناك بعض من لم يستجب للمحاولات الهادئة ، فكانت الخطابات الرسمية .. لكن لا أخفيك فقد كان هناك أشخاص متنفذون استطاعوا مرة أومرتين أن يبعدوني عن الطريق .. بحيث يتم عزلي عن الإشراف و تكليف غيري ..

حصل ذلك معي ، فعندما طالبت أحدهم بالشروط لجأ إلى معارفه لإقصاءي و كان له ذلك ...

لا يشكل ذلك عندي غصة تذكر ، فالبلد ملئ بالأخطاء ، و لن نستطيع إصلاح كل شئ .. لكن هذا الخطأ لا يمكن أن يمر تحت سمعي و بصري ..

و بصراحة فقد نصحت أحد المقاولين بأن يستعين بواسطته لإقصائي و تكليف غيري بالمهمة لأنه لن يستطيع كسري ..

و قلت له آنذاك .. بدل أن نختلف و ليس الاتفاق ممكناً ، استعن بمعارفك لإقصائي و سأكون لك شاكراً .

و كان له ذلك .. و حتى الآن لا تزال العلاقة معه طيبة .. و يقول لي ، يا باش مهندس إنت صح بس البلد غلط و أحنا أولاد البلد ...



> فتحية حب واحترام لأستاذنا الفاضل م أبو بكر - أبو نادر -



بارك الله بك أخي أبونادر ، ما كان منا إلا ما أوجبه علينا عملنا .. و دورتكم كانت فعلاً مميزة بالمهندسين كبار السن ..
أعلم أن هذا كان يضيق بكم أحياناً ، لكن و الحمد لله حاولت أن أوازن بين المهندسين ( الختايرة ) و بين المهندسين الشباب المتحمسين ..
و إن شاء الله فتحنا لكم درباً تسيرون عليه ، و ها أنت - ما شاء الله - تشق طريقك بحمد الله و نعمه .

أما عن الحنين إلى الوطن ، فالطيور يا أخي تحن إلى أعشاشها ، فكيف بني البشر ..
كلنا نحن إلى الوطن ، حنيناً ينوء بحمله كاهلنا ..
و ما يعزينا ، أن بلاد الحرمين تعوضنا بزيارة بيت الله الحرام و الصلاة في مسجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ..
فلنا في ذلك عزاء و عوض عن حنين الشوق إلى الوطن ..

أتساءل إن كنت تزوجت فأخبارك انقطعت عني .. إذا كنت تزوجت فلعل الزوجة الصالحة تخفف عنك ما أنت عليه من شوق و حنين ..

أدعو لك بالتوفيق ..

أخوك : أبو بكر


----------



## إسلام علي (30 يونيو 2010)

> *لكن الرجل كان شاكراً تعاوننا و لا يزال يعتبرني صديقاً . *


 


> *و يقول لي ، يا باش مهندس إنت صح بس البلد غلط و أحنا أولاد البلد .. *





> *و أضفت هؤلاء المسؤولون الذين يدعمونك ، لن يرضوا بأي غش في المواصفات و هذا يملي علينا أن نكون دقيقين معك فنحن نخاف أن يحاسبوننا إذا تهاونا في المواصفات فسمعتهم أكبر من أن يتنازلوا إلى مثل هذه القروش .*
> * و سمعتك الطيبة تجعلنا نأمل بهذا . *





> * الرجل قام بكرمه العربي بتقديم القشطة و العسل الطبيعي و الخبز الطازج و أكلنا على الأرض .. و تبادلينا الأحاديث *





> * و عند انتهاء الأعمال .. أولم لنا أهل القرية بالذبائح و حضر الجميع و سارت الأمور و الجميع بخير .*





شخصية شطرنجية بحتة 
تحول كل المواقف إلى مكاسب 

فكرني مقاول البلاط بهذا المقاول
مع المقاول على القهوة

ماشاء الله عليك م أبو بكر 
وفقني الله وإياك دائماً وكل المسلمين
على فكرة أنا مثلك تماما في التعامل مع المقاول 
وإن كانت خبرتي قليلة ومجال الشغل ضيق لكن الدبلوماسية مع المقاول هي الخيار الاستراتيجي 
ولله الحمد كل مقاول تعاملت معه بعد انتهاء الأعمال يصبح صديقي 
لكن صراحة مفيش حد عزمني على قشطة وعسل 
​


----------



## م . أبو بكر (30 يونيو 2010)

> لكن صراحة مفيش حد عزمني على قشطة وعسل



ههههههههه ، فقط للتنويه ، فاللي عزمنا على القشطة و العسل ( هو مختار أو عمدة القرية ) و ليس المقاول ..
و الذي أولم لنا في نهاية المشروع هم أهالي القرية و كبار رجالاتها ... و كان المقاول معزوم مثلنا تماماً .

فأنا لا أتناول الطعام مع مقاول أبداً .. لأن فيه شبهة من جهة ، و لأنه يكسر الحاجز بين المشرف و المقاول ، فاللي تاكل معاه تستحي منه .. و طعمي الفم تستحي العين ..

قهوة و شاي على الأكثر ، و هذه أوافق عليه لأنه منصوص بالعقد أن على المقاول تأمين المشروبات الباردة و الساخنة للجهاز الاستشاري حسب طلبه .
لكن العقد لا ينص على تقديم الطعام .. أياً كان نوعه .

بس بصراحة أن من يوميها حبيت ( القشطة و العسل ) و عرفت الفرق بين الأكل الطبيعي و بين البلاوي المعلبة اللي بناكلها .. :76:

تقبل احترامي


----------



## م . أبو بكر (30 يونيو 2010)

معركة مع العمال ..

قبيل السابعة صباحاً ، وصلت المشروع الذي يقع في مكان ناء و بعيد و كان العمال و المقاول و مساعدو المهندسين قد وصلوا قبلي منذ صلاة الفجر ، و بدؤوا أعمال في صب أرضيات من الخرسانة المغموسة ( حجر + خرسانة ) .
هذا البند العقدي بالذات دائماً يسبب المشاكل ، فالعمال عليهم تكسير الحجارة الكبيرة إلى حجارة لا تتجاوز أبعادها 15 سم حسب نصوص العقد ..

و هم يريدون رمي الحجارة الكبيرة فوراً حتى يسرعوا ويترة العمل ، فهم يتقاضون أجورهم على المتر مكعب .
أحد الفنيين التابعين لنا كان قد اصر على تنفيذ الحجر حسب الشروط و ذلك حسب توجيهاتي و يطالب العمال بمزيد من الحرص في التنفيذ .

و لحظة وصولي كانت الأصوات قد تعالت ، و سمعت الصراخ و طبول الحرب منذ مسافة بعيدة .

نزلت من السيارة و إذا بالعمال و كانوا نحو 15 عامل ، قد أشهروا معاولهم و رفوشهم و يريدون ضرب الكادر الفني التابع لنا و المقاول أيضاً .. و الصراخ سيد الموقف .

انطلقت من السيارة حتى حلت بينهم و أبعدت كادري الفني عن موقع المعمعة و جذبت إلي المقاول و صرت وجهاً لوجه أمام ثورة العمال الغاضبين .

أبو بكر : خير ، خير يا جماعة ، ليش الرجال معصبين .
العمال : يا باش مهندس . و علا الصراخ من جديد .. إحنا مش أشغال شاقة ، هذا مش شغل ، هذا تعذيب ... الخ .

أبو بكر : يا جماعة و الله ما فهمت شي ، واحد يكلمني بس .
أحد العمال : يا مهندس أحنا خلاص بطلنا نشتغل و عاوزين نمشي ..

أبو بكر : خير ، خير ، الدنيا لسا الصبح .. 
العامل : لا هذا مش شغل ، رجالك يريدون تدميرنا .. إحنا ما اتفقنا مع المقاول على هذا النوع من العمل – 
و اتضح أن المقاول أفهمهم أن الشغل مش قد كده و أنه حاطط الجهاز الاستشاري بجيبته و عليه وافقوا على أجور أقل كون العمل ليس دقيقاً ..

أبو بكر : بابتسامة .. رجالي يريدون تدميركم .. هذول جماعة ورقة و قلم ، و أنتو ما شاء الله رفوش و معاول و أجسام ما شاء الله .
طيب علشان نشتغل صح ، أنتو أفطرتو و لا لسا ..
العامل : لا يا باشا ما أفطرنا ..
أبو بكر : معناها أكيد جوعانين .. إلى المقاول .. ابعت حد يجيب فطور للرجال ، بس يكون كافي و وافر الرجال جوعانين .. و تعبوا بيشتغلوا من صلاة الفجر .. و الحجر تاعبهم .
المقاول : على مضض .. أمرك يا باشا .

جاء الطعام و أكل الرجال و مازحتهم قليلاً أثناء الطعام لكنني لم آكل معهم لأن الطعام على حساب المقاول .. و قلت لهم .. إحنا الشغل عندنا كده ، و إحنا المفروض جايبين رجالة مش شوية حريم .

تقدروا على الشغل ده و لا جيب كم بنت من الثانوية تشتغل بدلكم .. و ضحكت و ضحكوا .
لا يا باش مهندس نقدر ، إنت كلك زوق ..

أبو بكر : لا مش بس كده ( أبو عامر المقاول ) حيعطي إكرامية للجميع 20 % زيادة غير أجرته إذا كان الشغل صح و انتهينا قبل المغرب .. و لو هو ما دفع أدفع أنا من مرتبي و لا أيه يا أبو عامر .

أبو عامر المقاول : مع غصة .. آه طبعاً ، أكيد أكيد يا باش مهندس ... أنا بدفع .. 
أبو بكر : خلاص تفضلوا شوفوا شغلكم ، و حقكم و تعبكم محفوظ عندي ..

و تابع الرجال العمل و هم يدعون لي بالخير و يقولون بينهم ( يا كده الشغل يا أما بلاش ) .. و المقاول يدعو بالـــ ؟؟؟؟؟ . 

العملية كلفت حوالي ( 5000 ليرة ) أي نحو ( 100 دولار ) ، بينما مجموع الأعمال التي تم تنفيذها بقيمة أكثر من مليون ليرة أي نحو ( 20 ألف ) دولار .. و اتحلت المشكلة بمائة دولار بس و طلع الشغل زي الفل .

العمال رجال بسطاء ، يعملون باليومية ، يتعبون في الحر و في الصقيع و يقارعون الحجر والخرسانة لتأمين دريهمات لأولادهم و عائلاتهم .. أنا بحب أنهم يشتغلوا صح و ياخدوا فوق أجرتهم إكرامية .. و مبالغ بسيطة و كلمة حلوة ممكن تقلب جودة الشغل 180 درجة .

مع التحية .


----------



## mohy_y2003 (30 يونيو 2010)

> العمال رجال بسطاء ، يعملون باليومية ، يتعبون في الحر و في الصقيع و يقارعون الحجر والخرسانة لتأمين دريهمات لأولادهم و عائلاتهم .. أنا بحب أنهم يشتغلوا صح و ياخدوا فوق أجرتهم إكرامية .. و مبالغ بسيطة و كلمة حلوة ممكن تقلب جودة الشغل 180 درجة .


 
احسنت يا اخ ابو بكر - كلام سليم 100%


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أولا : جزاكم الله خيرا على قبول حضرتك للانضمام بهذا اللقاء فقد سعدنا بتواجد حضرتك معنا

ثانيا : لى بعض الأسئلة والتى اود طرحها على م ابوبكر للتعرف بشكل اكبر على بعض الجوانب من شخصية م ابوبكر

1- من واقع البيانات المرفقة بالبطاقة الشخصية ل م ابوبكر هل هذا هو الاسم الحقيقى له ام مجرد كنية عن وجود ابن اكبر له يسمى بكر

2- هل يمكن ان يحدثنا م ابوبكر عن الاسرة بشكل اكبر من حيث عدد الاخوة والاخوات وهل للعمل الهندسى اثر فى حياة أفراد الاسرة ام كل له اهتمام مختلف من حيث مجالات العمل المختلفة

3- من وجهة نظر م ابوبكر ما هى اهم المزايا والعيوب فى شخصية م ابوبكر

4 - كثيرا ما سمعنا ان اختيار وحب بعض الالوان معبر عن شخصية صاحبها فما هى اكثر الالوان المحببة الى م ابوبكر

5- من واقع سنين التخرج ومن واقع عمل م ابوبكر العديد من السنوات ما هى اهم الخبرات المختلفة التى اكتسبها فى تعامله مع الاخرين سواء من واقع عمله او من واقع احتكاكه بالحياة العامة
وما هى اهم النصائح التى يمكن ان يوجهها للمهندس الحديث التخرج حتى يستطبع ان يشق حياته من بدايتها بطريقة ناجحة وصحيحة فانا اعتقد ان التفكير والتخطيط السليم من اهم مقومات النجاح بصرف النظر عن بعض الظروف التى قد تعترض حياة اى شخص وتغير من تخطيطه فى مسار حياته

6- ما هو راى م ابوبكر فى عمل المراة بوجه عام وعملها فى المجال الهندسى بوجه خاص وهل يفضل المراة العاملة ام ربه المنزل

7- ما هى الاية الكريمة اوالحديث الشريف التى طالما تركت اثر فى نفس م ابوبكر ويستشعرها دائما عند مرورها عليه او قرائتها

8- بعد مرور تلك السنوات فى حياة م ابوبكر بدءا من تخرجه من الجامعة والعمل بالمجال الهندسى ما هى الحكمة التى يسير عليها م ابوبكر فى الحياة حتى يكون ناجحا فى حياته سواء المهنية او حياته بوجه عام


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## حسان2 (1 يوليو 2010)

الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
كانت فرصة طيبة للتعرف على جوانب أخرى من شخصية أخونا ومشرفنا الكريم أبو بكر, خاصة أنني لا أظن أن أحدا من رواد هذا الملتقى لم يلاحظ شخصيته المميزة سواء من الناحية المهنية أو الخلقية, والشفافة بشكل سهل على الكثيرين منا "وأنا منهم" معرفة الكثير من جوانب شخصيته من خلال مشاركاته وعبر الأثير دون التشرف بمعرفته وجها لوجه. وهنا ربما من المناسب أن أذكر أنه عند دخولي لأول مرة الى هذا الملتقى بمحض الصدفة خلال بحثي عن ملف معين, كان أول من لفت نظري وأثار داخلي الاهتمام بمتابعة هذا الملتقى وأول من احتكيت بهم فيه هو مشرفنا الكريم واللذي يستحق منا كل تقدير واحترام, أبو بكر
وبهذه المناسبة أتقدم منه بتحياتي وأمنياتي الحارة بالتوفيق والنجاح الدائم على الصعيد المهني والشخصي, وأتابع باهتمام هذا اللقاء الشيق اللذي يزيد من تعرفنا عليه


----------



## م . أبو بكر (11 يوليو 2010)

لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته أختي الكريم سنا الإسلام ..

أولا : جزاكم الله خيرا على قبول حضرتك للانضمام بهذا اللقاء فقد سعدنا بتواجد حضرتك معنا

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذه الدعوة المباركة

ثانيا : لى بعض الأسئلة والتى اود طرحها على م ابوبكر للتعرف بشكل اكبر على بعض الجوانب من شخصية م ابوبكر

1- من واقع البيانات المرفقة بالبطاقة الشخصية ل م ابوبكر هل هذا هو الاسم الحقيقى له ام مجرد كنية عن وجود ابن اكبر له يسمى بكر

لقب أبو بكر رافقني منذ دخولي الجامعة ، فقد أطلقه علي مجموعة من الأصدقاء ، لأحمل شرف هذا اللقب العظيم .
و منذ أكثر من عشرين عاماً ناداني الأصدقاء ( أبو بكر ) حتى طغى على اسمي الحقيقي .

كان و لا يزال هذا اللقب شرف و أمانة أحملها في رقبتي .. سيما ان من ناداني به كان يتوسم مني أن أتأسى بصفات و خصال أحد أكبر عظام هذه الأمة ما لم يكن أعظمهم على الإطلاق ، بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم الخليفة الراشد ( أبو بكرالصديق رضي الله عنه ) .

و عندما تزوجت و رزقني الله ولداً سميته ( بكر ) حتى يصبح هذا اللقب قول و فعل ..

و هذا اللقب دفعني لقراءة سيرة هذا الرجل العظيم و قد أدرجت هنا في الملتقى جانباً من حكمة و قيادة سيدنا أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه .

و إنني أحب هذا اللقب حباً بصاحبه ( الصديق ) و أرجو من الله أن يجمعني و إياكم مع نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم و صاحبه الصديق و جميع صحابته الكرام في أعلى جنان الخلد يوم القيامة .

2- هل يمكن ان يحدثنا م ابوبكر عن الاسرة بشكل اكبر من حيث عدد الاخوة والاخوات وهل للعمل الهندسى اثر فى حياة أفراد الاسرة ام كل له اهتمام مختلف من حيث مجالات العمل المختلفة

نحن خمسة أبناء يعمل لي أخين و أختين منهم رجل و أمرأة مهندسين و أخ محامي و أخت مدرسة رياضيات ، جميعنا درسنا في الجامعات .
والدي يحمل الدراسات العليا في العلوم الطبيعية من فرنسا ...
و أنا اصغر أخوتي .. 
متزوج و عندي ثلاثة أولاد ( بنت و ولدين ) .. و الحمد لله .
زوجتي بدورها مهندسة إنشائية أيضاً .
و الطيور على أشكالها تقع .. ههههههه

3- من وجهة نظر م ابوبكر ما هى اهم المزايا والعيوب فى شخصية م ابوبكر

أهم المزايا ربما يختلط فيها مع العيوب فتارة تكون الصفة ميزة و تارة تكون عيباً .
منها إجمالاً .. اللطف في المعاملة ، و اللين عامة فأنا أكره العنف و يصعب إغضابي ، متردد عموماً في شؤوني كلها 

أدرس الأمر كثيراً قبل أن اتخذ فيه قراراً و هذا يكون من المزايا و العيوب معاً .
دقيق في مواعيدي و وعودي ، شديد و جاد في عملي .. مع ابتسامة دائمة يراها جميع مدرائي و مرؤوسي .

صريح غالباً و مباشر و هذا يكون عيباً في كثير من المواقف خصوصاً أن البعض لا يحب المرآة الصادقة .. لكنني لست فجاً و أتحرى اللطف مع جميع من أعاملهم .
أكره أخطاء العمل خاصة التقصير و الإهمال و كنت شديداً على بعض من أهمل ، دون أن يشكل ذلك مشكلة دائمة ، لكنني أحب المحاسبة و لا أؤمن بتمرير الأمور .

في البيت أهتم للأولاد من بعيد و اتابع أدق دقائقهم مع ترك التعامل المباشر للأم .. رغم مراقبتي للجميع إلا أنهم يظنون أنني لا أعرف أخطاءهم .. و أتدخل فقط عندما يستدعي الوضع ذلك .

أحب السفر و السياحة و عندي موضوع في توقيعي عن السياحة في سوريا ... و أحب التصوير الضوئي للطبيعة و ترون ذلك في الموضوع المثبت في توقيعي ...



4 - كثيرا ما سمعنا ان اختيار وحب بعض الالوان معبر عن شخصية صاحبها فما هى اكثر الالوان المحببة الى م ابوبكر

لم أفكر يوماً بمثل هذا لكنني أحب ألوان الطبيعة كغيري من البشر .. و أهمها الأزرق البحري السماوي و الأخضر الطبيعي ...
و لو لم يكن أجمل الألوان أزرقها ***** ما خصه الله لوناً للسماوات .

5- من واقع سنين التخرج ومن واقع عمل م ابوبكر العديد من السنوات ما هى اهم الخبرات المختلفة التى اكتسبها فى تعامله مع الاخرين سواء من واقع عمله او من واقع احتكاكه بالحياة العامة
وما هى اهم النصائح التى يمكن ان يوجهها للمهندس الحديث التخرج حتى يستطبع ان يشق حياته من بدايتها بطريقة ناجحة وصحيحة فانا اعتقد ان التفكير والتخطيط السليم من اهم مقومات النجاح بصرف النظر عن بعض الظروف التى قد تعترض حياة اى شخص وتغير من تخطيطه فى مسار حياته 

أهم النصائح أن يستفيد المرء من غيره و أن يستشير من حوله ، و هذه كانت سياستي ن فلم اتردد في طلب رأي الصغير و الكبير و الاستفادة من تجاربهم حتى لا أقع في خطأ سبق أن وقع فيه غيري ..
و أن يبدأ السلم الطويل درجة درجة ، و أن لا يصعد درجة إضافية إلا بعد التأكد من ثبات قدمه على الدرجة السابقة .
و أن يوسع طموحه ، و يحدد هدفاً كبيراً ، ثم يرسم الخطط المرحلية للوصول إلى هذا الهدف تدريجياً .

و ما أن يصل إلى هذا الهدف حتى يحدد هدفاً كبيراً آخر و هكذا .


6- ما هو راى م ابوبكر فى عمل المراة بوجه عام وعملها فى المجال الهندسى بوجه خاص وهل يفضل المراة العاملة ام ربه المنزل

الواقع يقول أنني أؤيد عمل المرأة الهندسي فزوجتي مهندسة إنشائية ، و عملت في مجال الهندسة عدة سنوات و كنت اشجعها دائماً ..
و من المؤسف أن النظام في المملكة منعها من متابعة العمل الهندسي ..

7- ما هى الاية الكريمة اوالحديث الشريف التى طالما تركت اثر فى نفس م ابوبكر ويستشعرها دائما عند مرورها عليه او قرائتها

لكل موقف آية او حديث يتذكره المرء خصوصاً و أنني أحفظ كثيراً من آيات القرآن الكريم .. لكن إحدى أكثر الآيات تأثيراً في قلبي و خشوعاً هي الآية العظيمة في سورة النور التي لطالما تلمست الصبر و القوة من خلالها ...

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :

اللَّهُ نُورُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ مَثَلُ نُورِهِ كَمِشْكَاةٍ فِيهَا مِصْبَاحٌ الْمِصْبَاحُ فِي زُجَاجَةٍ الزُّجَاجَةُ كَأَنَّهَا كَوْكَبٌ دُرِّيٌّ يُوقَدُ مِن شَجَرَةٍ مُّبَارَكَةٍ زَيْتُونِةٍ لَّا شَرْقِيَّةٍ وَلَا غَرْبِيَّةٍ يَكَادُ زَيْتُهَا يُضِيءُ وَلَوْ لَمْ تَمْسَسْهُ نَارٌ نُّورٌ عَلَى نُورٍ يَهْدِي اللَّهُ لِنُورِهِ مَن يَشَاء وَيَضْرِبُ اللَّهُ الْأَمْثَالَ لِلنَّاسِ وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ .. سورة النور 35 .[/COLOR]

أما عن المعاملات فقوله تعالى :

فَبِمَا رَحْمَةٍ مِّنَ اللّهِ لِنتَ لَهُمْ وَلَوْ كُنتَ فَظًّا غَلِيظَ الْقَلْبِ لاَنفَضُّواْ مِنْ حَوْلِكَ فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ وَشَاوِرْهُمْ فِي الأَمْرِ فَإِذَا عَزَمْتَ فَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللّهِ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَوَكِّلِينَ ( آل عمران 159 ) .[/

COLOR]

8- بعد مرور تلك السنوات فى حياة م ابوبكر بدءا من تخرجه من الجامعة والعمل بالمجال الهندسى ما هى الحكمة التى يسير عليها م ابوبكر فى الحياة حتى يكون ناجحا فى حياته سواء المهنية او حياته بوجه عام

السنبلة اللينة أقوى على مواجهة الرياح من السنبلة القاسية .

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (11 يوليو 2010)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته أختي الكريم سنا الإسلام ..
> 
> ...




اجابات ممتازة م ابوبكر نابعة من الكثير من الخبرة
جزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم الله الى الخير دائما
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (15 يوليو 2010)

انا لم انتبه ان الموضوعما زال مفتوح
مررت سريعا لكن الخلاصة التي خرجت بيها امتناني لمنتدانا الكريم و الذي اعتبره بستان عامربشتي انواع الزهور و الثمار و نتمني من الله ان يجعل اعمالكم جميعا خالصة لوجهه و ان يعلمنا ما ينفعنا و ينفعنا بما علمنا



​


----------



## awadalla76 (21 أغسطس 2010)

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله الاستاذ والمهندس الهرم رزق حجاوي لك التحية والتقدير لا ادري ماذا اقول امام هذا الكم الهائل من الخبرة والعطاء وفقكم الله ومزيد من العطاء ..........*


----------



## tmpok50 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السم محمد من السودان و طالب في جامعة السودان


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 نوفمبر 2010)

كل الشكر والتقدير والعرفان بالجميل لكل من شارك مشاركة فعالة وقيمة 
فعلا روعة وغزارة وتميز فى المعلومات فى كل صفحة تجد جديد 
اسال الله لى ولكم التوفيق


----------



## Jamal (4 ديسمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله اساتذة كبار
من علمهم وخبرتهم العريقة ننهل ونتعلم
وندعو الله ان نمشي في خطاهم 
دمتم لنا ذخرا


----------



## إسلام علي (29 ديسمبر 2010)

نريد الزميل ميشيل إدوار


----------



## م . أبو بكر (10 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..

ها نحن نعود للموضوع من جديد .. بناء على طلب الزميل إسلام علي ..... سيكون الضيف الجديد هو اختياره ....

ضيفنا الجديد هو المهندس ميشيل إدوارد ( mecheil.edwar ) ، و هو بلا شك ضيف مميز ، عرفه الجميع بمشاركاته و مواضيعه و حواراته العلمية و الفنية الهادفة ، و كان لإضافاته بصمة علمية واضحة في قسم الهندسة المدنية .

و يكفي الرجوع إلى مشاركاته للإطلاع على إسهاماته الطيبة في هذا القسم 
------------------------------------------
انتهى اللقاء معي ( م . أبو بكر ) و أتمنى أنه كان مفيداً للجميع ..... وننتقل للضيف الجديد الزميل المهندس 
mecheil.edwar
-------------------------------------------


----------



## م . أبو بكر (10 يناير 2011)

سنبدأ الان مع المهندس : mecheil.edwar


نفس الاسئله تقريبا الموجهه الى المهندسين الذين استضفناهم مسبقاً ....

الاسئله عامه جدا أيها الفاضل لك حريه الاجابه على ما شئت وترك ماشئت 

الله يعينك علينا ....

1- ما هي هوايات mecheil.edwar
؟
- ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس mecheil.edwar ؟؟
- ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس mecheil.edwar
للانترنت يوميا ؟؟وهل يؤثر استخدام الانترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية ؟؟

2- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟
وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟

3-ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟
وما هي اثقلها ؟؟

4- ما هو مشروعك تخرجك ؟ هل من موقف معين حدث اثناء المناقشه تود ان تسرده لنا ؟؟

5-للهندسة المدنية اقسام عديده - ما هو اكثر قسم تعاملت معه بالحياه العمليه ؟؟هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنى ان تعمل به لكن لم توافيك الفرصه ؟؟ما هو ؟؟

6- برايك : هل يوجد مشروع مثالي -تصميم مثالي - تنفيذ المخططات على الواقع 100% بدون تغيرات فنية- بدون تاخير جدول زمني- بدون مشاكل دفعات ؟؟ وهل يمكن تحقيق ذلك ؟؟

7- برايك : ان يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاما ام من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟

8-ما هي نصاحئك 
- لدارسي الهندسة المدنية
-للمهندسين اقل من 10 سنوات خبرة
- للمهندسين اكثر من 10 سنوات خبرة 

9- ماهي نظرة المهندس mecheil.edwar
للكل من 

الهندسة القيمية 
التحكيم الهندسي 

وهل من الممكن انجاز اي مشروع دون التطرق لهذه التخصصات ؟

10- عندما يقوم المهندس mecheil.edwar
بعمل مقابله مع مهندس متقدم لوظيفة 
ما هي الاساسيات التي على ضوئها يحدد القبول او الرفض لهذا المهندس ؟؟ وماهي الاسئله التي يستخدمها المهندس mecheil.edwar
لتقييم المهندس المتقدم لطلب الوظيفة ..؟؟


11-برايك هل يجب ان يكون مدير المشروع الهندسي مهندسا مدنيا ...؟؟ وما هي الامور التي يجب توفرها بمدير المشروع الناجح ؟؟....

12-اخر سؤال عام :- 
من خلال خبرتك الطويله بالعلوم الهندسية - هل تجد تحديث الكودات ما بين كل فترة وفترة امرا مجزيا او مفيدا ام انه يسبب مشاكل للمهندسين ؟؟
فمثلا حتى الان تجد العديد من المهندسين يستخدمون Ubc97 وعمره 13 عاما
وصدر العديد من النسخ المحدثة للaci و Ibc خلال نفس الفترة ....


 13- السؤال الأول المنفرد عن الأسئلة العامة  .... 

المهندس mecheil.edwar
شاركت في مشاركات مميزة للغاية في مجال الديناميك ، فهلا تحدثنا عن مرجع خبرتك في هذا المجال و عن أهمية هذا الباب العلمي .

14- السؤال الثاني المنفرد عن الأسئلة العامة  .... 

هلا حدثتنا عن هويتك الشخصية الهندسية ( من أين تخرجت و متى ، و عن تحصيل خبراتك .... الخ ) 

وللحديث بقية...

(يمكن لاي احد من الاعضاء المشاركة بطرح الاسئله العامة ، يرجى عدم التعرض للعقائد الدينية ، و الأسئلة تنحصر في المجال الهندسي الفني و الاجتماعي ........ )

مع تحياتي

م . أبو بكر

:84:


----------



## mecheil.edwar (10 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 

بداية أتوجه بأسمى معانى الشكر والعرفان لكل من المهندس الفاضل أبو بكر 
والمهندس الفاضل إسلام على لتلك الدعوة 
ولكل الزملاء بملتقى المهندسيين العرب
أنه لشرف لى أن أتحدث معكم وإليكم

1- ما هي هوايات mecheil.edwar؟
- ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس mecheil.edwar ؟؟
- ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس mecheil.edwar
للانترنت يوميا ؟؟وهل يؤثر استخدام الانترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية ؟؟


بداية بخصوص الهوايات :
المشى - القراءة 

بخصوص البرامج الهندسية 
تعاملات مع الكثير منها البعض على سبيل حب الأستطلاع والبعض الاخر بصفة دائمة
أتعامل بصفة دائمة مع برامج شركة سى أس أى مثل الساب والسيف والأيتابس 
من وجهة نظرى تلك هى أقوى البرامج الأنشائية الموجودة من وجهة نظر التحليل الأنشائى 
والمنافس لها هى برامج ميداس midas 
هناك برنامج الروبوت والأستاد برو والأوريون ولكنها لا تملك المميزات الهائلة للتحليل الأنشائى مثل سى أس أى

وبالأضافة لذلك أستخدم الأتوكاد وأريد ان أتعامل مع برنامج الريفيت

بخصوص أستخدامى للأنترنت :
أستخدم النت لفترات محددة أتابع من خلالها المناقشات العلمية بالمنتدى 
صراحة منتدى المهندسيين العرب قدم لنا ما كانت أبحث عنه منذ زمن بعيد وهو المناقشات العلمية بيننا كمجموعة من المهندسيين نحتاج أن يتاح لنا فرصة حتى نفكر ونتبادل أفكارنا ومعلوماتنا

إنه لأمر رائع جدا أن نفكر وأن نعيد التفكير فى العلوم الهندسية 
المناقشات العلمية هى من أفضل السبيل للفهم والتعلم 
لذلك علينا جميعا أن ننشط ونحفز أنفسنا على المناقشات وطرح الأفكار والمشكلات والحلول

؟؟وهل يؤثر استخدام الانترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية ؟؟
- أحيانا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (10 يناير 2011)

2- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟
وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟

كنت أود أن أختار الهندسة الميكانيكية لكننى تخوفت انذاك
ونصحنى الكثيرين من الزملاء بالهندسة المدنية 

من وجهة نظرى هناك نقاط مشتركة كثيرة بين الهندسة الأنشائية والهندسة الميكانيكية 
حتى أن سبب ظهور طريقة العناصر المحددة هى الهندسة الميكانيكية - على حسب علمى - ثم بعد ذلك أنتقلت إلى الهندسة المدنية (الإنشائية )

لو عاد بى الزمن سأختار الهندسة الميكانيكية


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 يناير 2011)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..
> 
> ها نحن نعود للموضوع من جديد .. بناء على طلب الزميل إسلام علي ..... سيكون الضيف الجديد هو اختياره ....
> 
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك مشرفنا العتيق م ابو بكر وعود حميد للموضوع مع زميل فاضل وعضو متميز بمشاركاته القيمة في قسم الهندسة المدنية 
وطبعا كان الحوار معك مفيداً جداً في التعرف علي الخبرات والمواقف المختلفة كما ننتظر افادة جديدة من زميلنا الفاضل م ميشيل 

تحياتي للجميع وجزاكم الله خيراً​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (10 يناير 2011)

3-ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟
وما هي اثقلها ؟؟

من أكثر الكورسات هى كل ما يتعلق ب الميكانيكا وعلم الأنشاءات وعلم ديناميكا الموائع والفيزياء
ومن أكثر الموضوعات التى أعجبتنى هى الأحمال المتحركة وعمل خطوط التأثير لقد درسناها بالسنة الأولى بالقسم المدنى لقد أعجبتى تلك الفكرة كثيرا وقتئذ 

أكثر الكورسات صعوبة كانت مادة الرى والهيدروليكا والموانئ


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 يناير 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> 2- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟
> وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟
> 
> كنت أود أن أختار الهندسة الميكانيكية لكننى تخوفت انذاك
> ...


 
جديدة حكاية اختيار الهندسة الميكانيكية يا باشمهندس ميشيل 

طالما ان المجالين فيهما نقاط مشتركة 

ما تخليك في المدنيه ياريس واللي تعرفه احسن من اللي ما تعرفوش :67::67::67:


----------



## mecheil.edwar (10 يناير 2011)

4- ما هو مشروعك تخرجك ؟ هل من موقف معين حدث اثناء المناقشه تود ان تسرده لنا ؟؟

مشروع التخرج كان مبنى معدنى عبارة عن ورشة صيانة للطائرات كان بحر الورشة حوالى 120 متر ملحق به مبنى إدارى 4 طوابق

قام بمناقشة المشروع الأستاذ الدكتور بهاء مشالى أستاذ المنشاءات المعدنية بجامعة القاهرة - والذى أكن له كل تقدير وأحترام 

بداية كنت مرتبك كثيرا لكن الدكتور بهاء قام بإشاعة جوا من المرح بالمناقشة مما أعاد لى الثقة مرة أخرى وبدئت مناقشة المشروع والحمد لله كانت النتيجة طيبة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (10 يناير 2011)

5-للهندسة المدنية اقسام عديده - ما هو اكثر قسم تعاملت معه بالحياه العمليه ؟؟هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنى ان تعمل به لكن لم توافيك الفرصه ؟؟ما هو ؟؟

إننى أتعامل مع قسم الهندسة الأنشائية 
معظم الأعمال التى قمت بها هى مهندس أنشائى يعمل مع المقاول 
أن تلك الطريقة قد جعلتنى أستفيد من جهتين

أولا : الهندسة هى علم + حرفة أو تطبيق
بمعنى يمكن للمصمم ان يصمم كمرة معدنية وزنها 20 طن لكن أين الونش الذى سيقوم بتثبيتها 
علي المصمم أن يفكر فى الكثير من النقاط التى لها علاقة بالتنفيذ

ثانيا : التفكير بحل المشكلات بطريقة غير تقليدية ... أثناء التنفيذ يمكن أن تصادفك مشكلات وأخطاء بالتنفيذ لا حصر لها ... على المصمم أن يفكر بطريقة بها الكثير من المرونة والذكاء حتى يجد حلا للكثير من تلك المشكلات ... 

أريد أن أقوم بمزيد من التفكير فى طرق جديدة للتقليل من أخطار الزلزال على الأبنية دون اللجوء لزيادة الكلفة بها.... لو تأملات الأشجار كى تعمل بطريقة ليس لها مثيل فى مقاومة الأحمال الجانبية 
أن زيادة جساءات وكتل العناصر ليس هو الطريق الأفضل لمقاومة القوى الجانبية

أن حركة الأشجار لمقاومة العواصف والرياح تستوقفنى كثيرا 

كنت أتمنى أن أعمل بجهة أكاديمية بحثية بمجال الهندسة الأنشائية


----------



## mecheil.edwar (10 يناير 2011)

6- برايك : هل يوجد مشروع مثالي -تصميم مثالي - تنفيذ المخططات على الواقع 100% بدون تغيرات فنية- بدون تاخير جدول زمني- بدون مشاكل دفعات ؟؟ وهل يمكن تحقيق ذلك ؟؟

برأى أن الموضوع يعتمد على الخبرة 
بمعنى الخبرة = هى القدرة على معرفة المشكلات التى قد تحدث على أرض الواقع
فنحن لن نستطيع أن نضع كل التفصيلات الكبيرة والصغيرة على اللوحات

على أرض الواقع يلتقى المعمارى مع الأنشائى مع التمديدات المختلفة للبناء من صحى وكهربا وتكيف إلى اخره كل ذلك يلتقى بنقطة واحدة بالأضافة إلى أعمال التشطيبات ضف ألى ذلك حدوث بعض الأخطاء أثناء التنفيذ

الخبرة لها دور كبير فى ذلك كلما زادت الخبرة كلما أقتربنا من الحالة المثالية

وأحيانا قد تكون مشكلات اخرى ليس لها علاقة بالنواحى الفنية 
مثل عدم توافر بعض المواد مما يضطر إلى حدوث التغيرات والتى قد تنعكس سلبا على عناصر اخرى بالمشروع 
أو تغيرات ناتجة من المالك نفسه وهكذا

الاقتراب من المثالية هو من أفضل المقاييس للحكم على خبرات القائميين على المشروع من جميع جوانبه

المشاكل المالية : لا تعليق عليها


----------



## mecheil.edwar (10 يناير 2011)

7- برايك : ان يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاما ام من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟

هناك حكمة تقول أعرف شئ عن كل شئ وكل شئ عن شئ واحد

بمعنى المهندس عليه أن يتخصص بأحد الفروع ولكن عليه أن يتنوع بذات الفرع الذى ينتسب إليه
فمثلا مهندس الموقع عليه أن يتخصص فى التنفيذ لكن ينوع من الأعمال التى يقوم بتنفيذها 
مثلا أنفاق أبراج مبانى سكنية منشاءات معدنية 

لكن لن يستفيد كثيرا لو قام بالعمل كمصمم ثم منفذ ثم مهندس تخطيط
هذه واحدة .. نقطة أخرى هى الأطلاع الدائم على كمية المعلومات القريبة من مجال العمل
بمعنى لو أعمل بمجال التصميم فلا بأس بأن أعرف قدرا يسيرا عن أنواع الشدات الخرسانية وأنواعها وطرق أستخدامها
بمرور الوقت بالرغم من أننى أعمل بمجال ما إلا أننى أكتسبت مقدارا لا بأس به من الخبرات الأخرى عن طريق الإطلاع والمتابعة...

ولا ننسى ان سوق العمل هو الذى يفرض أحيانا على المهندس مجال العمل فليس فى كل وقت يكون متاحا أن ينال المهندس قدرا من الخبرات المتنوعة ....

وأريد هنا أن أذكر قاعدة هامة يجب أن يفكر فيها الزملاء حديثى التخرج
وهى :

العمل = مال + خبرة 
لا تفكر فقط بالعائد المادى بل فكرايضا ماذا سيضيف لك ذلك العمل من رصيد لخبراتك ينفعك فيما بعد
والمشاريع المميزة لا شك أنها تضيف للمهندس رصيدا جيدا ينفعه بعد ذلك


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا لتجديد الموضوع الممتع و اتاحة مزيد من الفرص للتعارف علي الأعضاء المثمرين بالملتقي 
نتابع الحوار الشيق مع الفاضل الأستاذ ميشيل ادوارد و نتمني تفعيل الموضوع بصفة دورية


----------



## إسلام علي (10 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم مرحبا بالمهندس ميشيل مشاركات حضرتك القيمة هي ما دفعني للتعرف أكثر عليك 
متابع الإجابات وسؤالي 
1- احكي لنا نماذج من المواقف الحرجة أو الخطرة , الطريفة , المعقدة التي قابلتك في مجال العمل
2- أعتقد كونك تفضل الهندسة الميكانيكية لو رجع بك الزمان يعني أنك غير راض عن وضعك الحالي ؟ لماذا ؟


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 يناير 2011)

بداية نرحب بحضرتك م ميشيل بقسم الهندسة المدنية اولا - ومعنا فى هذا اللقاء ثانيا

ونشكر حضرتك كثيرا على ما قدمته وافدت به جميع الزملاء بقسم الهندسة المدنية

- ابدا اولا بالتعليق على أحد اجابات حضرتك يليها ان شاء الله تعالى بعض الأسئلة والتى ستعرفنها اكثر ان شاء الله على بعض من جوانب شخصية حضرتك



mecheil.edwar قال:


> هناك حكمة تقول أعرف شئ عن كل شئ وكل شئ عن شئ واحد
> 
> بمعنى المهندس عليه أن يتخصص بأحد الفروع ولكن عليه أن يتنوع بذات الفرع الذى ينتسب إليه
> فمثلا مهندس الموقع عليه أن يتخصص فى التنفيذ لكن ينوع من الأعمال التى يقوم بتنفيذها
> ...



كثيرا ما أحب ان اسير على نفس الحكمة التى ذكرتها حضرتك الا اننى حقيقة لم أفهمها او أطبقها بمثل ما ذكرتها حضرتك
بمعنى يجب على الشخص ان يتقن شئ ويتخصص به ولكن فى ذات الوقت ان يكون ملم نسبيا ببعض الاشياء
فما المانع ان اكون مهندس مصمم وأتقن التصميم الانشائى ومع الوقت أنتقل الى بعض الاعمال المكتبية الاخرى مثل عمل المكتب الفنى واعداد المقايسات او اعمال الورشة واعداد الرسومات التنفيذية فهذا لم يخرج عن نطاق العمل المكتبى ولكنه يزيد من خبرات المهندس وبالتالى سعره فى السوق الخارجى
لا اقصد بها طبعا ان يظل يتنقل المهندس من مهنة لاخرى ولكن ان يكون له مجال يتقنه ويتخصص به لكن على الوجه الآخر يحاول أن يعمل و يكون ملم ببعض المجالات الاخرى فى العمل والتى لا تخرج عن نطاق عمله المكتبى مثلا
وان كان مهندس تنفيذ مثلا فما المانع انه اذا اتيحت له الفرصة للعمل بالتصميم الانشائى مثلا كفترة مسائية مثلا بأن يعمل به بجانب عمله الاصلى الذى يتقنه
فكثيرا ما تجد المهندس المنفذ اذا ترك التصميم بالكلية والتفت الى التنفيذ فقط فانه يفقد مهاراته الهندسية بالتدريج ويتحول الى مجرد منفذ للوح فقط فاذا واجهته اية مشكلة او خطأ بسيط تصميمى باللوح فانه لا يستطيع التعرف عليه 



mecheil.edwar قال:


> وأريد هنا أن أذكر قاعدة هامة يجب أن يفكر فيها الزملاء حديثى التخرج
> وهى :
> 
> العمل = مال + خبرة
> ...



من واقع ما ذكرته حضرتك سابقا

- ما هى النصائح التى توجهها للمهندس الحديث التخرج لكى يستطيع الارتقاء بخبراته ومهاراته المختلفة؟؟؟

- وما هى النصائح التى توجهها للمهندس الحديث التخرج والذى يكون لا همه له فى بداية تخرجه الا الراتب فقط والذى ينتج نتيجة لذلك انه يظل يتنقل من عمل لآخر مع اى زيادة فى الراتب والتى ينتج عنها مصطلح =خريج من كلية الهندسة ليس لديه أية خبرة او مهارة فى شئ نتيجة لعدم استقراره فى مكان جيد وتركيزه لاكتساب الخبرات من العمل بهذا المكان؟؟؟؟؟

---------------------------------------

نعود بعد ذلك للتعرف اكثر على جوانب من شخصية م ميشيل

- هل ل م ميشيل ان يعرفنا اكثر على بياناته الشخصية من حيث جامعة التخرج - دفعة التخرج - مجال العمل والخبرات المختلفة ------؟؟؟

- ما هو سبب دخول م ميشيل لكلية الهندسة وهل لو عاد به الزمن لدخل نفس الكلية مرة اخرى؟؟؟

- اذا اسند ل م ميشيل ان يقوم باجراء مقابلات شخصية مع بعض المهندسين للقبول فى احد الوظائف فما هى نوعية الاسئلة التى قد يوجهها للمتقدمين للوظائف
سواء للمهندس حديث التخرج او للمهندس الخبرة؟؟؟
وما هى اهم النقاط التى قد تلفت نظره فى المتقدم للعمل والتى قد يقوم بالتركيز عليها فى هذه المقابلة كشرط اساسى من شروط قبول المتقدم للعمل أقصد منها مثلا المظهر الشخصى - اللباقة فى التحدث - الطباع -----
هل هذه الامور قد تلفت نظر م ميشيل عند اختياره للمتقدم لاى وظيفة وباى نسبة قد تلفت نظره عند اختياره للمتقدم فى العمل ؟؟؟

- من وجهة نظر م ميشيل ما هى متطلبات أو مواصفات الادارى الناجح صاحب اى عمل أو مؤسسة ؟؟؟

- ما هى اهم المزايا والعيوب فى شخصية م ميشيل ؟؟؟

- هل هناك حكمة او مبدا يسير عليه م ميشيل فى خطوات حياته سواء داخل العمل او خارج العمل ويحب ان يذكره للزملاء بالقسم؟؟؟

يكفى هذه الاسئلة الآن ونعود لنتابع اللقاء ان شاء الله مع حضرتك

تحياتى​


----------



## محمود مدكور (11 يناير 2011)

*فكرة رائعه*

اشكر الاخ الذى نفذ هذه الفكرة 
ولكنى ارى ان تكون الاسئله اعمق من هذا حتى نستفيد نحن المهندسين الجدد من اساتذتنا الذين لديهم بحور من الخبره حتى يستفيد الجميع (فمثلا اسئله تنقل هذه الخبره الينا )
نصائح عامه عن البرامج الذين ينصحون باحترافها
نصائح عامه عن المهارات والدورات ينصحون بتعلمها 
اسئله تشبه هذه حتى يستفيد الجميع 
وشكرا لمشرفين هذا الموقع الرائع ولكل الاخوه المهندسين الاعضاء​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 يناير 2011)

محمود مدكور قال:


> اشكر الاخ الذى نفذ هذه الفكرة
> 
> ولكنى ارى ان تكون الاسئله اعمق من هذا حتى نستفيد نحن المهندسين الجدد من اساتذتنا الذين لديهم بحور من الخبره حتى يستفيد الجميع (فمثلا اسئله تنقل هذه الخبره الينا )
> نصائح عامه عن البرامج الذين ينصحون باحترافها
> ...


 
نشكرك اخي الكريم 

وهذه الاسئلة مجرد نبذة مختصرة لبداية الحوار مع العضو الضيف واي عضو آخر يريد ان يطرح اسئلة اخري فله ذلك كما جاء في مشاركة طرح الاسئلة



> (يمكن لاي احد من الاعضاء المشاركة بطرح الاسئله العامة ، يرجى عدم التعرض للعقائد الدينية ، و الأسئلة تنحصر في المجال الهندسي الفني و الاجتماعي ........ )


----------



## mecheil.edwar (11 يناير 2011)

8-ما هي نصاحئك 
- لدارسي الهندسة المدنية
-للمهندسين اقل من 10 سنوات خبرة
- للمهندسين اكثر من 10 سنوات خبرة 

أود أن أقول لدارسى الهندسة المدنية 
علينا أن نحاول ان نفهم المبادئ الأساسية لأى فرع من فروع العلوم التى نتعلمها 
وعلينا أن نعرف أن العلوم الهندسية تحتاج للمثابرة فمثلا قد يجد طالب الهندسة فى البداية بعض الصعوبات فلا بأس عليه بالتعلم فى المرة الأولى قد يكون نسبة الفهم ضئيلة بالمحاولة مرة أخرى ومتابعة الدرس يجد الفهم صار أفضل وهكذا ... العلم بصفة عامة يحتاج للمثابرة فى التحصيل والفهم...

أهم شئ أن يستوعب أكبر قدر ممكن من العلوم والمعارف الهندسية أنها الفرصة الذهبية للطالب والتى لن تتاح له بتلك الصورة بعد التخرج والعمل ...

ويجب - وأشدد على ذلك - أن يحاول أن يفهم المبادئ الأساسية ... فنظرا لأن كمية المعلومات تكون كثيرة ومساحة الوقت قليلة ... قد تتحول عملية الفهم إلى عملية تلقين وأختزال أكبر قدر من المعلومات وحفظها دون التفكير والفهم والتحليل ... ألتمس العذر فى ذلك لكل من الطالب والمعلم ولكن علي طالب العلم أن يتيح الفرصة لنفسه مرة أخرى ويحاول أن يفهم العلوم الهندسية بصورة أفضل

وتلك صراحة هى أحد المشكلات التى تواجهنا كمهندسيين بصفة عامة ...
أن العلوم الهندسية كونها علوم تطبيقية ... أصبحت تلك الخبرات المتراكمة تدون وتسجل بالكودات المختلفة بطريقة تطبيقية ... وأصبح الشغل الشاغل لنا كمهندسيين كيفية الحصول على تلك القواعد والمعادلات بغرض الحصول على النتائج المطلوبة ...

ان غياب الفلسفة العامة للعلوم الهندسية وراء هذا الكم الهائل من الأشتراطات والقواعد المكودة يؤدى بشكل أو بأخر إلى عدم الفهم ويؤدى إلى عدم ظهور نوابغ ومطورين ومبدعين بالهندسة المدنية...
إننى لا أقلل من شأن الكودات ... أطلاقا ... 

... نصيحتى للمهندسيين أقل من 10 سنوات خبرة 
أود ان أقول لهم التنوع فى مجال العمل الهندسى مفيد جدا (لنفس التخصص).. كلما سمحت الفرصة للعمل مع أكتساب خبرات جديدة سيكون ذلك أفضل
أول 5 سنوات من عملك كمهندس ستكون بمثابة الركيزة الأساسية التى ستنفعك فى مستقبلك فيما بعد أستفيد منها بأكبر قدر من التعلم قدر المستطاع...
تلك هى فترة النشاط الذهنى والبدنى فليستفيد منها المرء قدر المستطاع

المهندسيين أكثر من 10 سنوات خبرة : 
كل مهندس بعد 10 سنوات من الخبرة سيجنى شيئا من تعبه وكفاحه بالفترة السابقة .. عليه أن يبحث عن الأحترافية بمجاله وثقل الخبرات ومحاولة الحصول على الأعمال التى تتناسب مع تلك الخبرات التى حصل عليها ...


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (11 يناير 2011)

موضوع ممتاز وأتمني أن أكون واحد من الذين لهم خبره واسعه وأطور نفسي باستمرار فيي عالم الهندسه المدنيه


----------



## mecheil.edwar (13 يناير 2011)

10- عندما يقوم المهندس mecheil.edwar
بعمل مقابله مع مهندس متقدم لوظيفة 
ما هي الاساسيات التي على ضوئها يحدد القبول او الرفض لهذا المهندس ؟؟ وماهي الاسئله التي يستخدمها المهندس mecheil.edwar
لتقييم المهندس المتقدم لطلب الوظيفة ..؟؟

بداية تحديد الخبرة المطلوبة 
هل هو مهندس مبتدئ أم لديه مقدارا معينا من الخبرة

بناء على ذلك يتم إعداد مجموعة من الأسئلة التى توضح :
أساسيات العلوم الهندسية كالمبادئ البسيطة للتحليل الأنشائى 

بعض الأسئلة عن البرامج الهندسية المختلفة 
بعض الأسئلة عن مشاكل التنفيذ المختلفة وطرق حلها 

ثم أقوم بتحديد درجة ما لكل سؤال

من خلال ذلك الأختبار البسيط سيتم تحديد هل هذا المهندس تتوفر لديه القدرات المطلوبة لتلك الوظيفة أم لا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (13 يناير 2011)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> بداية نرحب بحضرتك م ميشيل بقسم الهندسة المدنية اولا - ومعنا فى هذا اللقاء ثانيا​
> 
> ونشكر حضرتك كثيرا على ما قدمته وافدت به جميع الزملاء بقسم الهندسة المدنية​
> 
> ...


 
أشكر مشرفتنا القديرة المهندسة سنا الإسلام 

بخصوص الخبرات ومجال العمل بصفة عامة ....
كل شخص له أسلوبه الخاص فى بحثه عن العمل
إننى أميل للعمل فى المجال الذى أفضله وأضع العائد المادى فى المرتبة الثانية
ولكننى لا أستطيع أن أجعل ذلك قاعدة لكل مهندس فقد لا تتوافق الظروف لكى يعمل المرء في المجال الذى يفضله ....
وعلى الأنسان أن يكون صبورا وغير متعجلا للأمور ... فالسنوات الأولى للعمل لأى مهندس ستكون هامة جدا لأنها ستكون الرصيد الذى سينفعه فيما بعد ....

عليه أن يحدد الأهداف التى يريد أن يصل أليها .... 
إن ذلك يعتمد على مدى خبرات الشخص وحجم الأعمال التى يقوم بها بالأضافة الى متطلبات سوق العمل ونوعية الأعمال المعروضة 

فدائما المشروعات الضخمة كالأبنية العالية والكبارى والأنفاق لا شك أنها تحتاج لقدرا معين من الخبرة يتناسب مع حجم تلك الأعمال

بينما المشروعات الصغيرة قد لا تتطلب هذا الرصيد الكبير من الخبرات

فلدينا إذن مساحة وعمق .... فى بعض الأحيان قد لا يكون من المطلوب قدرا كبيرا من التخصص والعمق لأحد المشروعات ... فمثلا بناية صغيرة لماذا نلجأ لمهندس بقدر كبير جدا من الخبرة قد يكون راتبه يمثل عبئا كبيرا على المشروع

بينما فى مشروع اخر قد يكلف خطأ يقوم به مدير مشروع نظرا لضعف الخبرة الملايين

إذن حينما نقول الخبرة يجب أن نحدد مقدار الخبرة المطلوبة ونوعية الأعمال المعروضة من سوق العمل وهكذا .....

المهندس فى البداية قد يستطيع أن يعمل بعدة مجالات لكن تلك القاعدة لن تستمر طويلا فبعد تقدم العمر لابد أن يتخصص بمجال ما ويحصل على المكان المناسب لسنوات الخبرة والعمر كذلك


كما أن نوعية الأعمال والمناخ العام لأدارة المشروع قد تختلف من بلد لاخر
فمثلا حجم وتنوع الخبرة والتخصص قد يختلف من دولة لأخرى ومن شركة لأخرى

الخلاصة 
على كل مهندس أن يحدد لنفسه هدف ويحاول أن يستفيد من فرص العمل التى تحقق له ذلك الهدف
فالبعض يطمح لأن يكون مدير مشاريع والبعض الاخر يميل للعلم والتصميم وفئة أخرى للإدارة وهكذا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (13 يناير 2011)

إسلام علي قال:


> السلام عليكم مرحبا بالمهندس ميشيل مشاركات حضرتك القيمة هي ما دفعني للتعرف أكثر عليك
> متابع الإجابات وسؤالي
> 1- احكي لنا نماذج من المواقف الحرجة أو الخطرة , الطريفة , المعقدة التي قابلتك في مجال العمل
> 2- أعتقد كونك تفضل الهندسة الميكانيكية لو رجع بك الزمان يعني أنك غير راض عن وضعك الحالي ؟ لماذا ؟


 
عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بداية اود أن أتوجه بأسمى معانى الشكر والتقدير لمهندسنا القدير إسلام على والذى أكن له كل التقدير والأحترام متمنيا له دوام النجاح والتميز 

بخصوص المواقف الحرجة منذ حوالى 3 أعوام تم تصميم كمرات معدنية ليرتكز عليها ونش برجى بالطابق ال 60 بأحد الأبراج (الأرتفاع من سطح الأرض 265 متر) 

اتصل بى مديرى المباشر الساعة 6 صباحا ليبلغنى عن حدوث إنهيار بذلك الونش tower crane

ذهبت إلى مكان الحادث والحمد لله لم تحدث إصابات لأحد وبمتابعة البحث عرفت أن الأنهيار لم يكن بالركائز المعدنية بل بكمرة الونش نفسها نتيجة لرفع وزن زائد عن الوزن المسموح ب 60% 


2- أعتقد كونك تفضل الهندسة الميكانيكية لو رجع بك الزمان يعني أنك غير راض عن وضعك الحالي ؟ 

الهندسة الميكانيكية فيها مجال أكثر للأبتكار والتفكير والتطوير من الناحية الأنشائية عن الهندسة المدنية يعنى مثلا عندك صناعة السيارات والالات بصفه عامة كل يوم فيها أبتكار وتطوير يعنى فيها مجالات كثيرة جدا جدا لتطبيق الهندسة الأنشائية 

وبعدين تدرس الأجزاء المختلفة لأى الة فى عدة ظروف من حركة وسكون وإهتزاز وحرارة يعنى تجد أنه موضوع جميل وبه الكثير من التفكير والأبتكار

أحنا بقى فى الهندسة المدنية كمرة وعمود وفلات سلاب ههههههههه


----------



## mohy_y2003 (13 يناير 2011)

:28:


> الهندسة الميكانيكية فيها مجال أكثر للأبتكار والتفكير والتطوير من الناحية الأنشائية عن الهندسة المدنية يعنى مثلا عندك صناعة السيارات والالات بصفه عامة كل يوم فيها أبتكار وتطوير يعنى فيها مجالات كثيرة جدا جدا لتطبيق الهندسة الأنشائية
> 
> وبعدين تدرس الأجزاء المختلفة لأى الة فى عدة ظروف من حركة وسكون وإهتزاز وحرارة يعنى تجد أنه موضوع جميل وبه الكثير من التفكير والأبتكار
> 
> أحنا بقى فى الهندسة المدنية كمرة وعمود وفلات سلاب ههههههههه


 
كلام مظبوط :28:

حتي كلمة مهندس تعني من يتعامل مع الالة او المحرك engine
engineer ---------------------engineer

يعني احنا دخلاء علي الهندسة زينا زي المهندس الزراعي والمفروض يسمونا civiler :7::7::7:


----------



## mecheil.edwar (13 يناير 2011)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> - هل ل م ميشيل ان يعرفنا اكثر على بياناته الشخصية من حيث جامعة التخرج - دفعة التخرج - مجال العمل والخبرات المختلفة ------؟؟؟​
> - ما هو سبب دخول م ميشيل لكلية الهندسة وهل لو عاد به الزمن لدخل نفس الكلية مرة اخرى؟؟؟​
> - اذا اسند ل م ميشيل ان يقوم باجراء مقابلات شخصية مع بعض المهندسين للقبول فى احد الوظائف فما هى نوعية الاسئلة التى قد يوجهها للمتقدمين للوظائف
> سواء للمهندس حديث التخرج او للمهندس الخبرة؟؟؟
> ...


 
جامعة التخرج - دفعة التخرج - مجال العمل والخبرات المختلفة ------؟؟؟
جامعة القاهرة 1996
مهندس أنشائى :
الخبرات المختلفة : الأبنية العالية - المنشاءات المعدنية - بعض محطات المياه والمصانع - بعض كبارى المشاه 
عملت بعدة بلدان مصر الأمارات والكويت 

- ما هو سبب دخول م ميشيل لكلية الهندسة وهل لو عاد به الزمن لدخل نفس الكلية مرة اخرى؟؟؟
كنت أحلم بذلك اليوم الذى أنتمى فيه لذلك الصرح العريق ولو عاد بى الزمن سأختار الهندسة بكل تأكيد



- اذا اسند ل م ميشيل ان يقوم باجراء مقابلات شخصية مع بعض المهندسين للقبول فى احد الوظائف فما هى نوعية الاسئلة التى قد يوجهها للمتقدمين للوظائف
سواء للمهندس حديث التخرج او للمهندس الخبرة؟؟؟
وما هى اهم النقاط التى قد تلفت نظره فى المتقدم للعمل والتى قد يقوم بالتركيز عليها فى هذه المقابلة كشرط اساسى من شروط قبول المتقدم للعمل أقصد منها مثلا المظهر الشخصى - اللباقة فى التحدث - الطباع -----

بالنسبة للنواحى العلمية : سأقوم بأعداد أختبار يهدف لتوضيح توافر الأمكانيات والقدرات المطلوبة لتلك الوظيفة 

العوامل الأخرى الخاصة بالنواحى السلوكية للأشخاص فى العمل أعتقد أنه من الصعب معرفتها فى خلال فترة المقابلة ولذلك هناك بعض الشركات قد تحدد فترة إختبار لطالب الوظيفة قد تكون من 3 إلى 6 شهور يتم بعد ذلك عمل تقييم له


- من وجهة نظر م ميشيل ما هى متطلبات أو مواصفات الادارى الناجح صاحب اى عمل أو مؤسسة ؟؟؟
سؤال ممتاز وسأجيب عليه بثلاث كلمات 

- الحزم 
- النشاط 
- البشاشة والمرح

أى إدارى ناجح عليه ان يقوم بنشر طاقة من النشاط والحيوية والتحفيز داخل فريق العمل 
له وجه بشوش ... حازم ... 

إنه يشبه الدينامو الذى يقوم بنشر الضوء الازم لكل النشاطات المختلفة .....



- ما هى اهم العيوب فى شخصية م ميشيل ؟؟؟
أحيانا العصبية فى مواقف العمل ... يحدث ذلك حينما نناقش مشكلة فنية بالعمل وأجد من أحد الأطراف فرض رأيه بدون أى أساس علمى يستند إليه ... 
إننى أميل لمناقشة المشكلات بطريقة موضوعية علمية بينما هناك بعض المدراء يملى أمر معين بدون أى أساس علمى ... 

- هل هناك حكمة او مبدا يسير عليه م ميشيل فى خطوات حياته سواء داخل العمل او خارج العمل ويحب ان يذكره للزملاء بالقسم؟؟؟

الصبر ...
كل أمر يريد ان يتعلمه المهندس يحتاج إلى الصبر فطريق الألف ميل يبدء بخطوة لا تتعجل الأمور

التفكير العلمى بحل المشكلات .......
كل مشكلة تواجه المهندس بالتفكير والبحث والأطلاع سيجد أن لها حلولا كثيرا وستزداد خبرته أكثر وعليه أن يكون أكثر هدؤا فى مواجهة المشكلات 


التعلم من كل الأشياء :
كل ما يحيط بك كمهندس يمكنك الأستفادة منه .... عليك أن تتعلم من العامل والمشرف ومن المواد المختلفة التى تتعامل معها .... لا تستهين بأحد مهما كان ... ولا تستهين بمعلومة حتى ولو كانت بسيطة ...​


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 يناير 2011)

ولو أننى دخلت متأخرا جدا فالشكر للمهندس/ اسلام على والشكر للمهندس/ أبو الحلول وكذلك للمهندسه/ سنا الاسلام
على اللقاء المهم مع المهندس القدير /mecheil edwar والذى اعتبره المهندس الذى يصلح رئيس قسم للفلسفه الهندسيه اذا كان فيه قسم لذلك فهو قد منحه الله قدره وملكه كبيره على الخوص فى الفهم والشرح والتبسيط للامور الهندسيه الى ان تصبح مواضيع بسيطه يمكن فهمها بسهوله وهذا ما شاهدته فى كل مواضيعه وكل مداخلاته مع الزملاء
لك منى كل التقدير كل الحب ولو أنك ذكرتنى بقسم الهندسه الميكانيكيه الذى كنت ارغب دخوله 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## mecheil.edwar (15 يناير 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> ولو أننى دخلت متأخرا جدا فالشكر للمهندس/ اسلام على والشكر للمهندس/ أبو الحلول وكذلك للمهندسه/ سنا الاسلام
> على اللقاء المهم مع المهندس القدير /mecheil edwar والذى اعتبره المهندس الذى يصلح رئيس قسم للفلسفه الهندسيه اذا كان فيه قسم لذلك فهو قد منحه الله قدره وملكه كبيره على الخوص فى الفهم والشرح والتبسيط للامور الهندسيه الى ان تصبح مواضيع بسيطه يمكن فهمها بسهوله وهذا ما شاهدته فى كل مواضيعه وكل مداخلاته مع الزملاء
> لك منى كل التقدير كل الحب ولو أنك ذكرتنى بقسم الهندسه الميكانيكيه الذى كنت ارغب دخوله
> تقبل تحياتى


 
شكرا جزيلا لك مهندسنا القدير م أسامة نوارة على كلماتك الطيبة وتشجيعك


----------



## إسلام علي (15 يناير 2011)

> *اعتبره المهندس الذى يصلح رئيس قسم للفلسفه الهندسيه *


السلام عليكم 
بالفعل أخي م أسامة هناك علم اسمه الفلسفة الهندسية وأنا أفتكر المهندس ميشيل كان يكتب في معلوماته الشخصية أن يهوى الفلسفة , أعتقد فراستك قوية أخي أسامة 

ليس فقط مشاركات المهندس ميشيل المفيدة تدفع الملتقى لعمل حوار خاص معه بل أيضا لاحظت أن المهندس ميشيل متواضع جدا تكاد تحسبه مهندس صغير من بساطة تعبيره رغم أنه ـ و حسب كلام المهندس ميشيل ـ أمامه شهور فقط ليحصل على شهادة استشاري هندسة مدنية 


وسؤال آخر 
ـ لماذا دخلت الإنترنت , هل وجدت وحشة ما في العالم الواقعي وبحثت عن قضاء لحظات قليلة في عالم آخر مختلف ؟
ـ لم تذكر لنا موقف طريف حصل معك


----------



## mecheil.edwar (16 يناير 2011)

إسلام علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بالفعل أخي م أسامة هناك علم اسمه الفلسفة الهندسية ....
> 
> وسؤال :
> ...


 
بخصوص الأنترنت 
من أكبر المميزات التى أستفدت منها للأنترنت هو توافر هذا الكم الهائل من الكتب والمراجع العلمية المختلفة ... هذه من أكبر المميزات للأجيال الجديدة من المهندسيين ... فمنذ فترة ليست ببعيدة 10 سنوات مثلا... كان الحصول على الكتب المختلفة والكودات المختلفة صعب المنال نظرا للتكلفة العالية جدا لأقتناء تلك الكتب ... بينما فى الوقت الحاضر أصبح الحصول على تلك المعارف والعلوم سهل وطالب العلم لن يجد صعوبة فى ذلك ... أى موضوع تريد أن تحصل على كتب تشرحه ستجد مئات الكتب .....
ولكن :
المشكلة الان هى كى يستفيد الدارس من كل تلك الكتب .. أحيانا يحدث نوع من التشتت .. مثلا تريد أن تقرأ موضوع عن الخرسانة ... تجد لديك كتب كثيرة ... من خلال التصفح والمطالعة بين ذلك الكم الهائل يحدث نوع من التشتت وعدم التحصيل الجيد ... 
إنها تشبه زائر المكتبة الذى يجد انه وسط كنز من الكتب مئات الكتب ... والنتيجة أنه لن يحصل شيئا كثيرا ....

إن الأنسان فى سباق مستمر بين العلم والمعرفة والتطور ... عليه أن يستمر وسط ذلك الأزدحام الرهيب من العلوم والكتب العلمية المختلفة ...

النقطة الجميلة جدا بالنت - وهى خاصة بملتقى المهندسيين العرب - وهى توافر المناقشات العلمية المختلفة بين مجتمع المهندسيين ...

أنها نعمة من عند الله وميزة لا تقدر بثمن ... تواصل ومتابعة الحوارات العلمية والمناقشات الرائعة ...
إن الخطوة الأولى والصحيحية للعلم لأ أن تعر ف المعلومة فقط .. بل أن تفكر ... كيف تستوعب تلك المعادلة أو تلك العلاقة الرياضية لماذا توصل السابقون لذلك القانون وهل من طريقة أخرى يمكن أن نفهم بها تلك المعادلات بصورة أفضل ... 
إن الخطوة الأولى لتوهج العقل بنور العلم والمعرفة هى المناقشة .. حتى أن الكثير من أقطاب الفلسفة كتبوا أفكارهم فى صورة محاورات ... 

المناقشات العلمية هى - من وجهة نظرى - من أرقى وأفضل السبل لفهم العلم ... 
لذلك أتمنى أن تستمر تلك الميزة الهامة بيننا جميعا.....


----------



## eng_moukble (16 يناير 2011)

اشكر المهندس ميشيل ادوار على روحه الطيبه ومحتاجين منه شوية امثله فى علم التحليل الديناميكى للمنشأت وعايزين نعرف هو اتعلم هذه العلوم من أين لاننا لم ندرسها بالتفصيل فى الكليه


----------



## mecheil.edwar (16 يناير 2011)

12-اخر سؤال عام :- 
من خلال خبرتك الطويله بالعلوم الهندسية - هل تجد تحديث الكودات ما بين كل فترة وفترة امرا مجزيا او مفيدا ام انه يسبب مشاكل للمهندسين ؟؟
فمثلا حتى الان تجد العديد من المهندسين يستخدمون Ubc97 وعمره 13 عاما
وصدر العديد من النسخ المحدثة للaci و Ibc خلال نفس الفترة ....

حتى نناقش ذلك السؤال لابد أن نوضح بعض النقاط ...
العلوم الهندسية خاصة الهندسية المدنية هى علوم تطبيقية بعضها مبنى على أساس نظرى والبعض الاخر مبنى على أساس تجريبى ....

لذلك نجد من وقت لاخر وبمراجعة التصميمات المختلفة يزداد الفهم للكثير من الحقائق ...
بتنوع وتعقد التطبيقات الهندسية نكتشف معارف جديدة متعلقة بالمواد المختلفة التى نتعامل معها كمهندسيين ...
لذلك تلك الحلقة لا نهائية ولن تتوقف ... ولكن هنا الفارق الهام بين فهم الحقائق العلمية ... أو تسجيلها فى صورة خبرات متراكمة بدون وجود أى ترابط أو تفسير علمى لتلك العلوم ...

لذلك متابعة الكودات بدون وجود شرح علمى يوضح التطور والنمو وزيادة الفهم للعلوم الهندسية سيشكل عائق صعب لنا كمهندسيين ...
بينما وجود تسلسل منطقى لتطور الكودات المختلفة ستجد أنك تستكمل بناء قائم ....
لهذا من المهم أن نفهم الأفكار الأساسية والمبادئ الأساسية التى يسير عليها ذلك الكود أو غيره ... 
وما هو مدى تطبيق تلك الأفكار ....وهكذا....
ما أحلم به هو ظهور كتاب بجانب كل كود يشرح المفاهيم الأساسية التى ينبنى عليها ذلك الكود ... مثلا لماذا نقول مساحة التسليح لا تقل عن كذا ... مجرد توضيح الفكرة الرئيسية وهكذا ....

لقد وجهت لى سؤال هل مع تطوير الكود أم لا ... نعم 
الكود ال يو بى سى وال أى بى سى غالبا نفس الأفكار العامة لكل منهما (الجزء الخاص بالزلازل)

لكن حاليا نظرا لتطور البرامج الهندسية ... هناك إتجاه لتطوير فكرة التعامل مع الزلزال أو ما يعرف ب pushover analysis 
لكن الأبحاث والدراسات الأفكار الموجودة بال يو بى سى هى حصيلة خبرة طويلة جدا جدا لأبنية فعلية وتجارب معملية لذلك الأفكار غالبا واحدة .... 
لكن التحدى الأعظم فى موضوع الزلازل ... إن الانسان بيكون فى مواجهة مع الطبيعة ... وعليه أن يتعلم التواضع وأنه مهما بلغ من العلم والمعرفة هو لا يعرف كيف ستتحرك أجزاء الأرض وكيف ستكون ترددات ذلك الزلزال وكيف سيكون رد الفعل من البناء ... يعنى موضوع شيق أن الواحد يسهب فى الحديث عنه ....


----------



## mecheil.edwar (16 يناير 2011)

eng_moukble قال:


> اشكر المهندس ميشيل ادوار على روحه الطيبه ومحتاجين منه شوية امثله فى علم التحليل الديناميكى للمنشأت وعايزين نعرف هو اتعلم هذه العلوم من أين لاننا لم ندرسها بالتفصيل فى الكليه


 أعدك بـأن نستكمل الدراسة التى بدئناها فى موضوع ديناميكيا الأنشاءات بإذن الله
كما أشكرك على كلماتك المشجعة ويسعدنى أن نلتقى جميعا بنافذة العلم والنور ملتقى المهندسيين العرب


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (16 يناير 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> 12
> لذلك متابعة الكودات بدون وجود شرح علمى يوضح التطور والنمو وزيادة الفهم للعلوم الهندسية سيشكل عائق صعب لنا كمهندسيين ...
> بينما وجود تسلسل منطقى لتطور الكودات المختلفة ستجد أنك تستكمل بناء قائم ....
> لهذا من المهم أن نفهم الأفكار الأساسية والمبادئ الأساسية التى يسير عليها ذلك الكود أو غيره ...
> ...


 
الف شكر علي الحوار الرائع و فعلا نتمني ان يكون هناك كتب شرح بجانب الكود لفك بعض الطلاسم و حل الأشكالات في مرجعيتنا للكود بوجهة نظر موحدة


----------



## مهندس أحمدالسالم (17 يناير 2011)

لقاءات جيدة ذكرتنا بأيام الدراسة .. يجب أن يكون للمهندس الناجح له وصمة على أرض الواقع وأن يكون له قرارسليم بما يواجهه اثناء تنفيذ المشروع .... أتمنى الموفقية لجميع أخواني ألمهندسين بكافة أختصاصاتهم


----------



## tamertahh (21 يناير 2011)

لم اجد لقاء م.ابو الحلول لماذا؟؟؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 يناير 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> بخصوص الأنترنت
> من أكبر المميزات التى أستفدت منها للأنترنت هو توافر هذا الكم الهائل من الكتب والمراجع العلمية المختلفة ... هذه من أكبر المميزات للأجيال الجديدة من المهندسيين ... فمنذ فترة ليست ببعيدة 10 سنوات مثلا... كان الحصول على الكتب المختلفة والكودات المختلفة صعب المنال نظرا للتكلفة العالية جدا لأقتناء تلك الكتب ... بينما فى الوقت الحاضر أصبح الحصول على تلك المعارف والعلوم سهل وطالب العلم لن يجد صعوبة فى ذلك ... أى موضوع تريد أن تحصل على كتب تشرحه ستجد مئات الكتب .....
> ولكن :
> المشكلة الان هى كى يستفيد الدارس من كل تلك الكتب .. أحيانا يحدث نوع من التشتت .. مثلا تريد أن تقرأ موضوع عن الخرسانة ... تجد لديك كتب كثيرة ... من خلال التصفح والمطالعة بين ذلك الكم الهائل يحدث نوع من التشتت وعدم التحصيل الجيد ...
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكر لادارة المنتدى على هذا الموضوع القيم والشكر مكرر لاستضافة المهندس مشيل وانني اتابع باهتام لكل اجاباتك في هذا اللقاء وقد تستغرب انني عندما اقرأ ردودك اجد انني انظر الى نفسي في المراه من حيث تطابق الافكار والسيرة الهندسية حتى في حب هندسة الميكانيك والخلاف الوحيد في التطابق هوعدم الاختلاف في الاتجاه كما في المراه!!!!.
بارك الله في علمك وتواضعك وابانتظار مشاركاتك التي تتحفنا في النقاش العلمي لها.


----------



## anass81 (26 يناير 2011)

أهلا وسهلاً بالزميل العزيز ميشيل 

سؤالي الأول لك , ما هي اقتراحاتك لتطوير مستوى العمل الهندسي في الوطن العربي؟

وتقبل تحياتي...


----------



## Ayman (27 يناير 2011)

ارحب بالمهندس الكبير ميشيل ...
الان اتابع ما فاتني من هذا اللقاء الشي
انقطاعي عن الملتقى بسبب تطوير السيرفر للملتقى الذي سبب بطءا رهيبا في فتح الصفحات و انا في العمل


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (5 فبراير 2011)

الله ينوزر يا هندسة ويزيدك علم


----------



## anass81 (27 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم

سوف أقوم بفك التثبيت مؤقتاً عن الموضوع الى حين عودة م.ميشيل
عسى المانع خيراً


----------



## خالد الأزهري (12 مارس 2011)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> سوف أقوم بفك التثبيت مؤقتاً عن الموضوع الى حين عودة م.ميشيل
> عسى المانع خيراً



نرجوا ان يكون استاذنا ميشيل بخير فقد طال غيابه...
أخي انس ما رأيكم لو استمر الموضوع مع ضيف جديد لحين عودة المهندس ميشيل


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (12 مارس 2011)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> سوف أقوم بفك التثبيت مؤقتاً عن الموضوع الى حين عودة م.ميشيل
> عسى المانع خيراً



الاخ أنس بارك الله بك 
بخصوص لقاءات المهندسين 
من الأفضل عدم فك تثبيته لأننا فقدنا الكثير من المتابعات مع الاساتذة الكبار .
و منهم الاستاذ ميشيل نرجو أن يكون بخير و نتمنى له التوفيق 

و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## anass81 (12 مارس 2011)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> نرجوا ان يكون استاذنا ميشيل بخير فقد طال غيابه...
> أخي انس ما رأيكم لو استمر الموضوع مع ضيف جديد لحين عودة المهندس ميشيل





abo alafkar قال:


> الاخ أنس بارك الله بك
> بخصوص لقاءات المهندسين
> من الأفضل عدم فك تثبيته لأننا فقدنا الكثير من المتابعات مع الاساتذة الكبار .
> و منهم الاستاذ ميشيل نرجو أن يكون بخير و نتمنى له التوفيق
> ...



السلام عليكم

بالفعل , طال غياب المهندس ميشيل , عسى المانع خيرا

بخصوص باقي الاقتراحات , سوف يتم نقاشها مع جهاز الاشراف بإذن الله


----------



## mecheil.edwar (22 مارس 2011)

زملائى الأجلاء ..
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أود أن أشكركم جميعا لتلك المشاركات وتلك الكلمات التى سجلتموها بذلك الموضوع 
وأعدكم أن يستمر اللقاء وتستمر المناقشة ... وأن تبقى دائمة نافذة العلم بملتقنا الغالى مشرقة دائما بالعلم والنور والأمل 
دامت جهودكم وأعمالكم للملتقى التى نتنسم فيها رائحة المودة والعطاء وحب الخير لكل الزملاء
خالص تحياتى وشكرى وعرفاتى لكم جميعا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 مارس 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> زملائى الأجلاء ..
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أود أن أشكركم جميعا لتلك المشاركات وتلك الكلمات التى سجلتموها بذلك الموضوع
> وأعدكم أن يستمر اللقاء وتستمر المناقشة ... وأن تبقى دائمة نافذة العلم بملتقنا الغالى مشرقة دائما بالعلم والنور والأمل
> ...


 السلام عليكم
حمدا لله على سلامتك وعودا حميدا باذن الله تعالى.


----------



## Abo Fares (22 مارس 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> زملائى الأجلاء ..
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أود أن أشكركم جميعا لتلك المشاركات وتلك الكلمات التى سجلتموها بذلك الموضوع
> وأعدكم أن يستمر اللقاء وتستمر المناقشة ... وأن تبقى دائمة نافذة العلم بملتقنا الغالى مشرقة دائما بالعلم والنور والأمل
> ...


 
أهلاً أخي الكريم، عود حميد.. يلي غاب غيبتك جاب هدية 

مرحباً بك مجدداً.. ​


----------



## anass81 (22 مارس 2011)

عودا حميدا استاذ ميشيل :75:

تم اعادة تثبيت الموضوع :20:


----------



## هلالي للأبد (28 مارس 2011)

لدي استفسار فأنا مقبل إن شاء الله على تخصص الهندسة المدنية 
أريد أي من المهندسين الأفاضل توضيح أمر لي 
حقيقة أنا من المحبين لمادتي الرياضيات والفيزياء ودرجاتي كانت عالية في تلك المادتين 
ولكني لا أحب الرسم إطلاقا فهل هذا سيشكل عائقا لي في دراستي الجامعية أو في حياتي العملية؟؟ وشكرا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (29 مارس 2011)

anass81 قال:


> أهلا وسهلاً بالزميل العزيز ميشيل
> 
> سؤالي الأول لك , ما هي اقتراحاتك لتطوير مستوى العمل الهندسي في الوطن العربي؟
> 
> وتقبل تحياتي...


 
بداية أتوجه بالتحية والشكر للمهندس أنس المهندس القدير رزق حجاوى
والمهندس خالد الأزهرى
والمهندس أسامة نوارة 
والمهندس أبو الحلول 
والمهندسة (أقرأ وإرتقى )
ولكل زملائنا وأصدقائنا بنافذة العلم والنور ملتقى المهندسين العرب...


وفيما يخص تطوير العمل الهندسى علينا أن نسلط الضوء على بعض النقاط الاتية

بداية علينا أن نقوم بتطوير المعاهد والكليات الهندسية والتخلى عن أساليب التلقين فى التعليم ومنح مساحة أكبر للفهم والأبتكار والتطوير ... علينا أن نمنح العلم المرتبة الأولى ... بطريقة فاعلة وليست بطريقة روتينية تقتل روح العلم وتجعلنا مجرد أدوات للحفظ والتلقين وأسترجاع المعلومات المخزنة ... 
العلم عامة والعلوم الهندسية خاصة هى سلسلة من الأبحاث والأفكار والتفكير أدت فى النهاية إلى الوصول للنتائج التى هى بين أيدنا .. غياب المنطق والتفكير المتسلسل وعدم منح طلاب العلم الفرصة لكى يفكروا ويحاولوا بأنفسهم أستيعاب تلك المبادئ والأسس وأختزال التدريب على التفكير العلمى فى حل المشكلات والوصول لنتائج .. يقود بنا فى النهاية إلى الوصول إلى ضعف عام بالعلوم الهندسية وقدرتها على تقديم حلول وأبتكارات لمشاكل المجتمع ...
العلم أولا والعلم ثانيا والعلم ثالثا لرفع كفاءة العمل الهندسى 

نأتى للجزئية الثانية : 
الهندسة هى علم وتطبيق .. غياب التطبيق سيضعف من الكفاءات الهندسية عموما لأنه كما نعلم .. الحاجة أم الأختراع ... للأسف معظم المشاريع الضخمة تأتى تصميمتها من الخارج .. أستيراد .. لماذا .. لهذا أعود بهذه الجزئية للنقطة الأولى وهى ضعف المؤسسات التعلمية بالوطن العربى ... يجب أن ننهض بالعلم .. ويجب أن يتم طرح تلك المشروعات وأن يتم دراستها وتصميمها والأستفادة منها بالوطن العربى ... 
إن هذا يعنى خلل ما .. ماذا تعلمنا وكيف أستفادت أوطاننا من ذلك العلم ..


----------



## أسامه نواره (29 مارس 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> بداية أتوجه بالتحية والشكر للمهندس أنس المهندس القدير رزق حجاوى
> والمهندس خالد الأزهرى
> والمهندس أسامة نوارة
> والمهندس أبو الحلول
> ...


المهم حمد الله على السلامه والمنتدى يحتاج الى تواجدك وعلمك وخلقك ومناقشاتك الجميله 
ادعو الله ان تكون جميع امورك بخير ان اشاء الله كما ارجو عدم الغياب مره ثانيه
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (8 أبريل 2011)

هلالي للأبد قال:


> لدي استفسار فأنا مقبل إن شاء الله على تخصص الهندسة المدنية
> أريد أي من المهندسين الأفاضل توضيح أمر لي
> حقيقة أنا من المحبين لمادتي الرياضيات والفيزياء ودرجاتي كانت عالية في تلك المادتين
> ولكني لا أحب الرسم إطلاقا فهل هذا سيشكل عائقا لي في دراستي الجامعية أو في حياتي العملية؟؟ وشكرا



لا تقلق اخى الكريم توكل على الله وادخل بصدر رحب


----------



## reree (17 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم هل من وجه نظرك فى فرصة مهندس مدنى عمل عمل اخر غير الهندسة منذ 10 سنوات بسبب ظروف الحياة الصعبة ولكنه يشتاق الى العوده للعمل كمهندس هل له فرصة وما هى الخطوات التى يجب عليه اتباعها للحوق بالقطار والا خلاص ما فيش امل


----------



## mohammed Rasmy (22 أبريل 2011)

انا الان فى السنة الاولى من قسم الهندسة المدنية اريد معرفة ما هى الاشياء التى اركز عليها اثناء الدراسة وماهى الكتب والمراجع التى اتبعها وابحث عنها لكى استفاد منها خصوصا فى تلك السنة وهل فعلا العمل مختلف تماما عن الدراسة كما لااسمع دائما وهل التقدير العام يفرق فى العمل وليس فى ايجاد فرص عمل


----------



## mecheil.edwar (23 أبريل 2011)

mohammed rasmy قال:


> انا الان فى السنة الاولى من قسم الهندسة المدنية اريد معرفة ما هى الاشياء التى اركز عليها اثناء الدراسة وماهى الكتب والمراجع التى اتبعها وابحث عنها لكى استفاد منها خصوصا فى تلك السنة وهل فعلا العمل مختلف تماما عن الدراسة كما لااسمع دائما وهل التقدير العام يفرق فى العمل وليس فى ايجاد فرص عمل


 
أهلا بك زميلنا الفاضل بملتقى المهندسيين العرب...
بداية حاول أن تفهم المبادئ والأساسيات لأى علم تقوم بدراسته ... ويمكنك من خلال الأنترنت وأثناء فترة الأجازة بعد نهاية العام ...البحث على الكتب والمراجع التى تحتاج إليها للعام القادم من خلال سؤال زملائك الذين يسبقونك بالدراسة .. وبالتالى ومع نهاية مدة الدراسة سيكون لديك مكتبة جيدة ... ولكن أحذر من التشتت وسط الكم الهائل من الكتب ... أقنتى فقط ما تحتاج إليه .. وحاول من خلال الدراسة فهم المبادئ الأساسية لأى علم تقوم بدراسته ...

أما بخصوص العمل ... بكل تأكيد كلما كنت ملما للعلوم الهندسية بصورة جيدة سينعكس ذلك على أدائك فى العمل ...
ولكن الهندسة علم وحرفة فى ذات الوقت بمعنى لن يغنى هذا عن ذاك ... فمثلا العمل بمجال التنفيذ يتطلب منك ليس فقط المعرفة الجيدة بالعلوم الهندسية ولكن يحتاج منك أيضا حسن الأدارة وتنظيم العمل وكيفية التعامل مع الفئات المختلفة مع القائمين على تنفيذ الأعمال ... بينما تجد مثلا العمل بمجال التصميم قد لا يتطلب تلك المهارات بينما يتطلب منك الفهم الجيد للعلوم الهندسية 

ونصيحتى لك ... لا تفكر فى الدراسة لمجرد فقط الحصول على أكبر قدر من الدرجات ... لا تجعل الغاية فقط هى الدرجات .. بل حاول أن تكون الغاية هى الفهم وتحصيل العلم بصورة أفضل ... 

ولديك اليوم فرصة عظيمة وهى كنوز الكتب المتوفرة على النت ...
وأخيرا فى فترات العطلات حاول بتعلم برامج الكمبيوتر المختلفة مثل الأتوكاد والساب وغيرها .. 

مرة أخرى أكرر شكرى لك متمنيا لك كل التوفيق
والسلام عليكم


----------



## m m a (24 أبريل 2011)

شكرا علي هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## hussam elden (25 أبريل 2011)

اللهم اجعلهم زخرا للوطن


----------



## ابوحنيفة (2 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*
لماذا لا تكون هنالك وسائل تعارف أكثر سهولة في المنتدي أو تعارف منظم في المنتدي ليمتد التعارف في المنتدي وينمو التعارف الإجتماعي وتحصل الفائدة العلمية وغيرها من الفوائد التي يمكن أن يتبادلها أعضاء المنتدي ؟
أرجوا أن يتم النقاش بين طيات هذا اللقاء الخاص وشكرا


----------



## م . أبو بكر (18 مايو 2011)

أتوجه باسمي و باسم جميع المشرفين في هذا القسم ، و باسم جميع الأخوة أعضاء هذا القسم بجزيل الشكر و الامتنان للزميل المهندس mecheil.edwar على ما قدمه من إجابات طيبة ، و تعاون ملموس .

كما لا يخفى على أحد نشاطه المميز في هذا القسم .

بانتظار ترشيح مهندس آخر للقاءه في هذا الموقع الطيب .


----------



## rzgarcivil (25 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم لقاء جميل ومفيد وانا كمهندس مدني كانت الهندسة المدنية حلمي و يجب ان لا ننسى ان الهدف الرئيسي من خلق الله للانسان هي العبادة لله وبناء الارض يعني الهندسة وشكرا لكل الاعضاء ولكل لكوادر في هذا المنتدى المفيد والمجاني والسلام


----------



## mecheil.edwar (14 يونيو 2011)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> بانتظار ترشيح مهندس آخر للقاءه في هذا الموقع الطيب .


 
المهندس القدير أبو بكر
السلام عليكم
وأسمح لى أن أقدم جزيل شكرى لك ولكل من ساهم فى ذلك الموضوع الرائع

وأود لو نتشرف بدعوة كل من الزملاء الأفاضل

المهندس أسامة نواره
المهندس محيي الدين محمد
المهندسة إقرأ وأرتقى

مرة اخرى أكرر شكرى لك مشرفنا القدير أبو بكر ولكل زملائى بنافذة العلم والنور ملتقى المهندسيين العرب

لكم منى جميعا خالص التحية


----------



## احمد سكولز (14 يونيو 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> أهلا بك زميلنا الفاضل بملتقى المهندسيين العرب...
> بداية حاول أن تفهم المبادئ والأساسيات لأى علم تقوم بدراسته ... ويمكنك من خلال الأنترنت وأثناء فترة الأجازة بعد نهاية العام ...البحث على الكتب والمراجع التى تحتاج إليها للعام القادم من خلال سؤال زملائك الذين يسبقونك بالدراسة .. وبالتالى ومع نهاية مدة الدراسة سيكون لديك مكتبة جيدة ... ولكن أحذر من التشتت وسط الكم الهائل من الكتب ... أقنتى فقط ما تحتاج إليه .. وحاول من خلال الدراسة فهم المبادئ الأساسية لأى علم تقوم بدراسته ...
> 
> أما بخصوص العمل ... بكل تأكيد كلما كنت ملما للعلوم الهندسية بصورة جيدة سينعكس ذلك على أدائك فى العمل ...
> ...



بصراحة يعجز اللسان عن وصف نصايحك الغالية وكلامك الجميل وطبعا هو بيكون عاجز اولا واخيرا عن شكرك على العلم النافع والردود النهائية لاى موضوع يتعلق بالعلم الهندسى وانا افتخر بصداقتك دائما وشكرا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (22 يونيو 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> المهندس القدير أبو بكر
> السلام عليكم
> وأسمح لى أن أقدم جزيل شكرى لك ولكل من ساهم فى ذلك الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ...


 
لكم منى جميعا خالص التحية


----------



## خالد الأزهري (22 يونيو 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> المهندس القدير أبو بكر
> السلام عليكم
> وأسمح لى أن أقدم جزيل شكرى لك ولكل من ساهم فى ذلك الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ...



أثني


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (22 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
ارجومن السادة المشرفين المحافظة على هذا الموضوع وتثبيته وفتحه دائما
لانه ببساطة كنز لنا نحن الطلاب والمبتدئين يبث فينا الامل ويرشدنا للطريق الصحيح 
والله ان هذا الموضوع هو الذى جذبنى منذ زمن للمنتدى فاصبحت كلما جلست على النت لابد من مطالعته 
لانه يبث روح الاخوة والصداقة والزمالة
فترى مثلا المهندس ميشيل يتحدث لطالب فى السنة الاولى بقوله " زميلى "
كم هذا الادب الجم والاخلاق
ارجو منكم التكرم باستمرار فتح هذا الموضوع وتثبيته دائما


----------



## mecheil.edwar (23 يونيو 2011)

ننتظر زملائنا الأجلاء

المهندس القدير محيي الدين محمد mohy_2001
المهندس القدير أسامة نواره
المهندسة القديرة ( أقرأ وإرتقى )


----------



## Abo Fares (23 يونيو 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> ننتظر زملائنا الأجلاء
> 
> المهندس القدير محيي الدين محمد mohy_2001
> المهندس القدير أسامة نواره
> المهندسة القديرة ( أقرأ وإرتقى )



خيو ليش منسترجي نتحرك بدون إذن م. محي أو إشارة منو؟؟  .......... إليك المقابلة السابقة معه : 

المشاركة 87 ، وطالع ..... 

كما أذكر أننا استضفنا مسبقاً الأخ أسامة نواره، ولكن للأسف تواجدي بات قليلاً جداً في القسم لتقصير مني، فلم أعد متابعاً للموضوع...... أتمنى على المشرفين استكمال الفهرس الخاص بالأسماء التي تمت استضافتها، الفهرس الموجود في المشاركة الأولى في الموضوع..... 

تحياتي للجميع.. ​


----------



## Ayman (3 سبتمبر 2011)

ازيكم يا جماعة وحشتونا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 سبتمبر 2011)

ayman قال:


> ازيكم يا جماعة وحشتونا


 السلام عليكم
حمدا لله على سلامتك.
لقد اطلت الغيبة ؟؟؟؟!!!.
وبانتظار مشاركاتك الفاعلة في المنتدى


----------



## Ayman (4 سبتمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> حمدا لله على سلامتك.
> لقد اطلت الغيبة ؟؟؟؟!!!.
> وبانتظار مشاركاتك الفاعلة في المنتدى



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله 
الله يسلمك مهندسنا الكبير..
اعتذر لغيابي في الفترة السابقة لظروف تقنيه بالموقع و من ثم العطلة و رمضان
الحمد لله - كما ارى ان المشكلة قد تم حلها و ان شاء الله تسمعوا حسي
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (4 سبتمبر 2011)

نحمد الله على عودتك مهندس أيمن
نتمنى نكملة الموضوع وإستضافة مهندسين جدد لنتعلم من خبراتهم


----------



## marshal111 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

اري ان نستكمل هذا الموضوع الرائع فيوجد اكثر من استاذ يسرنا ان نسمع من خبراتهم مثل 
1- المهندس شعاع سعيد
2- المهندس ايهاب سعيد سرور
3- الدكتور مكي جعفر


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (4 سبتمبر 2011)

marshal111 قال:


> اري ان نستكمل هذا الموضوع الرائع فيوجد اكثر من استاذ يسرنا ان نسمع من خبراتهم مثل
> 1- المهندس شعاع سعيد
> 2- المهندس ايهاب سعيد سرور
> 3- الدكتور مكي جعفر



أخى والمهندس محمود الصقار


----------



## marshal111 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

eng ma7moud قال:


> أخى والمهندس محمود الصقار


اكيد طبعا والمهندس محمود صقار ومش بس دول لا المنتدي الحمد لله زاخر بالعديد من الشخصيات التي يجب ان تحتذي


----------



## marshal111 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

eng ma7moud قال:


> أخى والمهندس محمود الصقار


والمهندس الاستشاري ابراهيم ايضا والعديد والعديد من الفطاحل الذي سيسعدنا ان نسمع قصصهم وخبراتهم فالحياة


----------



## Ayman (6 سبتمبر 2011)

eng ma7moud قال:


> نحمد الله على عودتك مهندس أيمن
> نتمنى نكملة الموضوع وإستضافة مهندسين جدد لنتعلم من خبراتهم



جزاكم الله خيرا اخي محمود ..مشتاقين والله


----------



## mecheil.edwar (6 سبتمبر 2011)

marshal111 قال:


> اري ان نستكمل هذا الموضوع الرائع فيوجد اكثر من استاذ يسرنا ان نسمع من خبراتهم مثل
> 1- المهندس شعاع سعيد
> 2- المهندس ايهاب سعيد سرور
> 3- الدكتور مكي جعفر


 
Engineer Shuaa Said
Engineer Ehab
Dr. Eng Mekky Ghafar
Engineer Mahmoud El Sakkar


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

سنبدأ الان مع المهندس : *أسامه نواره*
 
 
 نفس الاسئله تقريبا الموجهه الى المهندسين الذين استضفناهم مسبقاً ....
 
 الاسئله عامه أخي الفاضل و لك حريه الاجابه على ما شئت وترك ماشئت 
 
 الله يعينك علينا ....
 
 1- ما هي هوايات المهندس *أسامه نواره*
 ؟
 - ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس *أسامه نواره* ؟؟
 - ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس *أسامه نواره*
 للانترنت يوميا ؟؟وهل يؤثر استخدام الانترنت على العلاقات الاجتماعية ؟؟
 
 2- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟
 وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟
 
 3-ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟
 وما هي اثقلها ؟؟
 
 4- ما هو مشروعك تخرجك ؟ هل من موقف معين حدث اثناء المناقشه تود ان تسرده لنا ؟؟
 
 5-للهندسة المدنية اقسام عديده - ما هو اكثر قسم تعاملت معه بالحياه العمليه ؟؟هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنى ان تعمل به لكن لم توافيك الفرصه ؟؟ما هو ؟؟
 
 6- برايك : هل يوجد مشروع مثالي -تصميم مثالي - تنفيذ المخططات على الواقع 100% بدون تغيرات فنية- بدون تاخير جدول زمني- بدون مشاكل دفعات ؟؟ وهل يمكن تحقيق ذلك ؟؟
 
 7- برايك : ان يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاما ام من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟
 
 8-ما هي نصاحئك 
 - لدارسي الهندسة المدنية
 -للمهندسين اقل من 10 سنوات خبرة
 - للمهندسين اكثر من 10 سنوات خبرة 
 
 9- ماهي نظرة المهندس *أسامه نواره*
 للكل من 
 
 الهندسة القيمية 
 التحكيم الهندسي 
 
 وهل من الممكن انجاز اي مشروع دون التطرق لهذه التخصصات ؟
 
 10- عندما يقوم المهندس *أسامه نواره*
 بعمل مقابله مع مهندس متقدم لوظيفة 
 ما هي الاساسيات التي على ضوئها يحدد القبول او الرفض لهذا المهندس ؟؟ وماهي الاسئله التي يستخدمها المهندس *أسامه نواره*
 لتقييم المهندس المتقدم لطلب الوظيفة ..؟؟
 
 
 11-برايك هل يجب ان يكون مدير المشروع الهندسي مهندسا مدنيا ...؟؟ وما هي الامور التي يجب توفرها بمدير المشروع الناجح ؟؟....
 
 12-اخر سؤال :- 
 من خلال خبرتك الطويله بالعلوم الهندسية - هل تجد تحديث الكودات ما بين كل فترة وفترة امرا مجزيا او مفيدا ام انه يسبب مشاكل للمهندسين ؟؟
 فمثلا حتى الان تجد العديد من المهندسين يستخدمون Ubc97 وعمره 13 عاما
 وصدر العديد من النسخ المحدثة للaci و Ibc خلال نفس الفترة ....
 
 
 واخيرا نتمني لو حدثتنا عن هويتك الشخصية الهندسية ( من أين تخرجت و متى ، و كيف حصلت علي خبراتك .... الخ ) 
 
 وللحديث بقية...
 
 (يمكن لاي احد من الاعضاء المشاركة بطرح الاسئله العامة ، يرجى عدم التعرض للعقائد الدينية ، و الأسئلة تنحصر في المجال الهندسي الفني و الاجتماعي ........ )
 
 مع تحياتي وتحيات مشرفي قسم الهندسه المدنيه 

 م محيي الدين محمـــــــد

​


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (11 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

تحية لك اخي محي 

و للجميع و نشكر المهندس ميشيل على لقاءه و أجوبته 

والسلام عليكم


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 سبتمبر 2011)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> سنبدأ الان مع المهندس : *أسامه نواره*
> نفس الاسئله تقريبا الموجهه الى المهندسين الذين استضفناهم مسبقاً ....
> 
> الاسئله عامه أخي الفاضل و لك حريه الاجابه على ما شئت وترك ماشئت
> ...



وللحديث بقيه ان شاء الله
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## نجانجا (11 سبتمبر 2011)

منور يا كابير والله 
:d:d:d


----------



## mecheil.edwar (12 سبتمبر 2011)

أهلا بالمهندس القدير المهندس أسامة نواره
ويشرفنا جميعا تواجدك معنا 
أتابع ذلك الحوار الرائع جدا
وأشكر المشرف القدير مهندس محىى الدين على تلك اللفتة الجميلة


----------



## marshal111 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكر المهندس محي علي استضافته لهذه المدرسة واعتذر ان كنت نسيته ضمن اقتراحاتي فقد اعتبرته موجود مسبقا 
وساكون من اكثر الناس سعاده لو تكرمت ورددت علي سئلتي ولكن بعد ان ينهي الاساتذة الكرام اسئلتهم :
1- بما انك عملت فالخارج واغتربت هل تعتقد ان الغربة تستحق و لو كان عاد بك الزمن كنت ستسافر م كنت ستمكث في بلدك . 
2- ما رايك في الطالب العربي او حديث التخرج العربي (المصري والسوري) علي وجه الخصوص (حيث انهم اكثر الناس تواجدا بالملتقي)
3-هل اضاف لك الملتقي اصدقاء حقيقيين يعني رايتهم في الواقع ولو وقعت في مشكلة تطلب منهم يد العون ومن هم 
ارجو ان تتقبل استفساراتي لو كان يسمح وقتكم فنحن اليافعين لن ننضج الا بين ايديكم .


----------



## Ayman (13 سبتمبر 2011)

بس ترحيب بمهندسنا الغالي أسامة نوارة


----------



## أسامه نواره (13 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخوه الاعزاء المهندسيين الافاضل 
اولا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ثانيا عذرا على التأخير 


> نجاجا
> منور يا كابير والله
> :d:d:d


الله ينور عليك يابشمهندس نجاجا 


> أهلا بالمهندس القدير المهندس أسامة نواره
> ويشرفنا جميعا تواجدك معنا
> أتابع ذلك الحوار الرائع جدا
> وأشكر المشرف القدير مهندس محىى الدين على تلك اللفتة الجميلة
> mecheil edwar


اشكرك مهندسنا الخلوق المبدع واشكرك دائما على كلماتك الرقيقه


> اشكر المهندس محي علي استضافته لهذه المدرسة واعتذر ان كنت نسيته ضمن اقتراحاتي فقد اعتبرته موجود مسبقا
> وساكون من اكثر الناس سعاده لو تكرمت ورددت علي سئلتي ولكن بعد ان ينهي الاساتذة الكرام اسئلتهم :
> 1- بما انك عملت فالخارج واغتربت هل تعتقد ان الغربة تستحق و لو كان عاد بك الزمن كنت ستسافر م كنت ستمكث في بلدك .
> 2- ما رايك في الطالب العربي او حديث التخرج العربي (المصري والسوري) علي وجه الخصوص (حيث انهم اكثر الناس تواجدا بالملتقي)
> ...


الاخ المهندس marshall111
اشكرك اولا على كلماتك 
بالنسبه للسؤال الاول أنا اعتبر نفسى محظوظ بعض الشئ لاننى لم امكث كثيرا فى الغربه وسافرت وانا صغير بمجرد التخرج وانتهاء الجيش وعملت لشهور قليله فى التنفيذ ثم سافرت الى السعوديه وبفضل من الله فى المدينه المنوره واحمد الله ان لى اعمال انشائيه فى افضل بقاع الارض وفى منطقة الحرم النبوى خصوصا ثم لظروف خاصه خارجه عن ارداتى اضطررت للعوده وكنت حزين جدا للعوده 
ولوعادت الايام لسوف اسافر لان لكل شخص ظروف ماديه واجتماعيه فبرغم عدم حاجتى الماديه الملحه للسفر الا ان السفر فى حد ذاته يكون شخصيتك فى الاعتماد على نفسك كما انه يثقل شخصيتك كمهندس 
ولكن انصح كل مهندس اذا اراد ان يسافر فلابد ان يسافر وهو صغير السن والافضل عدم الارتباط والزواج ويفضل الاتزيد مدة السفر عن 6 الى 7 سنوات بعدها لابد ان ينزل ويكون الخطوبه فى اخر سنه لان الذى يتزوج ويأخذ زوجته معه لايستطيع العوده بعد ذلك وللاسف هناك مشكله كبيره فى الراتب الذى سافرت عليه لايزيد زياده كبيره مع زيادت خبرتك هناك 
2- بالنسبه للطالب والمهندسيين الاكثر تواجدا فى المنتدى فأرى ان هذا المنتدى الموقر عباره عن كرنفال ومتنفس للطلاب والمهندسيين والدكاتره واراه مدرسه وجامعه تجد فيها الحب والاخلاص والذى لن تجده فى حياتك العمليه 
تخيل انك تسأل سؤال عن مشكله فى شغلك او طالب يسأل عن موضوع فى دراسته او مهندس يطلب سؤال عن برنامج معيين 
ماذا تلاحظ ؟؟ تلاحظ الحب والاخلاص والتفانى فى الرد حتى لولم يعرف احد الزملاء الاجابه فانه يدل السائل عن رابط معين موجود فيه الاجابه 
اذا سأل الواحد منا نفسه لماذا ذلك هل الذى يجيب عن الاسئله سوف يأخذ مقابل مادى لذلك ؟؟ هل سوف يأخذ نشان يعلقه فى منزله ؟؟ بالطبع لا اذن انت امام مهندسيين محترميين اجلاء يعرفون واجباتهم نحو دينهم ووطنهم ويعرفون ان الصغيير لابد ان يكبر ويعرفون انه يوم لك ويوم عليك 
هنا لابد لن تتأكد انك فى ملتقى المهندسيين العرب
اننى احسد الطلاب والمهندسيين الجدد صغيرى السن فهم فى مثل هذا المنتدى فهم امام كنز لم يكن متاح لامثالنا على الاطلاق فالتطور الهائل فى النت وفى البرامج الهندسيه جعل هناك سهوله كبيره جدا فى الحصول على المعلومه 
3 - لابد ان تتأكد ان من يدلى بمالديه من خبره علميه وعمليه وحلول علميه انشائيه بدون مقابل لابد وان تدرك انك امام مهندس يعرف ربه ويعرف واجباته وفى النهايه انت امام مهندس محترم 
وبالنسبه لاصدقائى فى الملتقى فأنا اعتبر كل من يدخل الى هذا الملتقى ويسجل فيه فهو صديقى 
واما ما قابلتهم من خلال المتلقى ورأيتهم فهو المهندس ايهاب سرور والمهندس سيد الشيخ واما ما تحدثت معهم ولم اراهم فهو المهندس mecheil edwar والمهندس محى الدين محمد والمهندس ابراهيم كريم ونحن على وعد ان نلتقى ان شاء الله وبالطبع انا على يقيين من ان ما جمع هؤلاء المهندسيين هنا فى هذا الملتقى هو صفاء انفسهم وحبهم للخير وادراكهم للمسؤليه الملقاه على عاتقهم للنهوض بالمهندس العربى وبالتالى الامه العربيه 


> بس ترحيب بمهندسنا الغالي أسامة نوارة
> ayman


شكرا مهندسنا الغالى ايمن لك منى كل التقدير وكل الحب


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
في البداية لا يسعني الا ان اشكر القاائمين على المنتدى على اعادة فتح هذا الموضوع ، والجميل اعادته باللقاء مع المهندس اسامة نوارة فهو نوارة التصميم في المنتدى فهو اسم على مسمى .

ومن باب التعرف على شخصية المهندس هناك عدة اسئلة وهي شخصية بعض الشيء 

البلد الاصلي للمهندس اسامة
تاريخ الميلاد 
تاريخ التخرج
الجامعة التي تخرجت منها
الوضع الاجتماعي.
نبذة مختصرة عن خبرتك والمشاريع التي عملت بها
مجال العمل الحالي
مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (13 سبتمبر 2011)

تحياتي الكبيره الممذوجه بالحب والاخلاص للمهندس القدير (أسامه نواره ) ولي الشرف بأن تدربت علي يديه عند تخرجي 
والي الان وما زلت أعتمد علي ما تعلمته من خبراته وفنونه الهندسيه التي يعطيها بدون مقابل 
و لا يسعني الا أن أقول بارك الله فيك مهندس أسامه وبارك الله في علمك وعملك 
وأوجه الشكر الكبير للمهندس محي لهذه اللفته والمبادره الطيبه وكل أعضاء الملتقي ( جامعه الحب والتكنولوجيا ) هكذا أسميه ملتقي المهندسين العرب


----------



## أسامه نواره (13 سبتمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في البداية لا يسعني الا ان اشكر القاائمين على المنتدى على اعادة فتح هذا الموضوع ، والجميل اعادته باللقاء مع المهندس اسامة نوارة فهو نوارة التصميم في المنتدى فهو اسم على مسمى .
> 
> ومن باب التعرف على شخصية المهندس هناك عدة اسئلة وهي شخصية بعض الشيء
> ...


اهلا استاذنا الكبير الموسوعه الهندسيه فى هذا المنتدى الموقر هكذا احب ان اسميك والله يامهندس رزق اننى احبك فى الله لاننى احس انك تريد ان ينهض المهندس العربى ارى فى اجاباتك وطروحاتك الحب والرغبه فى التعلم من خلال اجابات وطروحات من ورائها خبرات وتراكمات لاعمال كبيره فجزاك الله خير الجزاء
ومن خلال اسئلتك الشخصيه لى ارى انك محتاج c.v كامله وبالتالى واضح انك يا اما شايف لى شغل لانك عارف ان بعد الثوره الحال متوقف او ان شايف لى عروسه 
المهم سوف اجييبك على الاسئله لعل وعسى 
فالبلد والاصل والمولد هو جمهوريه مصر العربيه محافظة الدقهليه بتاريخ ميلاد7/2/1964 وانا خريج جامعة المنصوره دفعة 1987 وبفضل من الله بتقدير جيد جدا مع مرتبة الشرف
والحال الاجتماعيه متزوج ولى ابنه فى المرحله الثانويه وابن فى المرحله الاعداديه
اما خبراتى فعملت لمده 9 سنوات تقريبا فى التصميم الانشائى فى بداية حياتى فى المملكه العربيه السعوديه واتذكر جيدا اننى ذهبت الى السعوديه وانا لم اصمم حتى محل فى حياتى وبعد ثلاث شهور من السفر قررت الرجوع لاننى احسست بمدى وضخامة المسؤليه الملقاه على وانا لست اهل لها ولكن بعد ضغط كبير من الزملاء لم اعود واكملت المشوار الى 9 سنوات تقريبا 
بعد العوده عملت لمده سنه فى احدى المكاتب الاستشاريه الكبيره كمصمم ولكن الوضع لم يعجبنى فقررت ترك العمل وتحولت الى العمل الخاص واشتركت مع زملاء فى فتح مكتب هندسى ومقاولات وهكذا استمر الحال للان والحمد الله
بالنسبه عن خبراتى والحمد الله انا عملت فى مجال التصميم والاشراف على التنفيذ وعملت كل اللى نفسى فيه فى التصميم فى الخرسانه المسلحه 
ولكن سوف اذكر لك موقف من المواقف هى التى غيرت الكثير فى شخصيتى كمهندس وكمصمم وجعلتى ادرس وابحث واذاكر مرات ومرات بداية من الكود المصرى مرورا بالكود الامريكى والكود البريطانى فى وقت كان الحصول على المعلومه صعب جدا جدا 
فكان هناك مشروع عماره سكنيه بالمدينه المنوره بارتفاع 14 دور ومسطح الدور 900 م2 تقريبا وانا المشرف عليها وهذه كانت فى بداية سفرى للسعوديه وعند استلامى لسقف الدور التاسع مررت على اعمده الدور الثامن وسقف الدور الثامن لاتفقده بعد فك الخشب واذا بى ارى عدد من الاعمده شكلها ولون الخرسانه مختلف عن باقى الاعمده وبالتدقيق اكثر وبالطرق عليها لسماع صوت الرنين للخرسانه لم الصوت مريحا ثم باستخدام المسامير الصلب والطرق عليها داخل احدى هذه الاعمده وجدت المسمار يدخل بدون مشاكل هنا احسست بعظم المشكله فطلبت مختبر واشمدت همر لتحديد الاعمده الاضعف قراءه واخذ وعمل كور منها هنا اتصل بى مهندس المختبر واخبرنى ان النتائج لن تكون جيده لانه بالطبع يعرف ذلك من خلال خبراته من العمل 
واجتمع المالك وانا والمقاول ومندوب شركة الخرسانه يوم تكسير العيينات وكان يوم لن انساه فى حياتى اكبر مقاومه لخرسانه الاعمده هى 75 كجم/سم2 واقل قراءه هى صفر فالعينه اسفل ماكينة الكسر لم تحرك مؤشر ماكينة الكسر يومها لم استطع الوقوف على رجلى وانا مهندس صغير السن ليس لى خبره كبيره ماذا افعل فى هذه الكارثه وكيف يمكن حلها 
هذا الموقف غير الكثير والكثير من حياتى العمليه والعلميه بعد ذلك والحمد لله على كل حال فكانت ذكريات اليمه وكانت هذه احدى عثرات المدينه المنوره 
تقبل تحياتى واشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 سبتمبر 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> اهلا استاذنا الكبير الموسوعه الهندسيه فى هذا المنتدى الموقر هكذا احب ان اسميك والله يامهندس رزق اننى احبك فى الله لاننى احس انك تريد ان ينهض المهندس العربى ارى فى اجاباتك وطروحاتك الحب والرغبه فى التعلم من خلال اجابات وطروحات من ورائها خبرات وتراكمات لاعمال كبيره فجزاك الله خير الجزاء
> ومن خلال اسئلتك الشخصيه لى ارى انك محتاج c.v كامله وبالتالى واضح انك يا اما شايف لى شغل لانك عارف ان بعد الثوره الحال متوقف او ان شايف لى عروسه
> المهم سوف اجييبك على الاسئله لعل وعسى
> فالبلد والاصل والمولد هو جمهوريه مصر العربيه محافظة الدقهليه بتاريخ ميلاد7/2/1964 وانا خريج جامعة المنصوره دفعة 1987 وبفضل من الله بتقدير جيد جدا مع مرتبة الشرف
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذه الاجابات والتوضيحات للتعرف على نوارة التصميم في المنتدى ، ولكن وللاسف الشديد ليس لدي فرصة عمل لك او عروس؟؟!!!.
والاسئلة هي اضاءة للتعرف اكثر عليك بالنسبة لي وللمهندس الجدد للتعرف على الجهد الذي بذله الاعضاء المميزون في المنتدى فهذا التميز لم يأتي من فراغ او من خلال الدراسة في الجامعة فقط وانما من خلال توفيق من الله عز وجل اولا ومن خلال الجهد الشخصي الذي بذل خلال المسيرة في الحياة العملية والاعتماد على استمرار القراءة والمطالعه على المراجع العلمية والكودات بالرغم من صعوبة الحصول على ذلك حتى عام 1995 حيث لم هناك شبكة نت وانما كان الاعتماد على المكتبات والمعارض الهندسية والمحاضرات.
اما هذه الايام فالبرغم من وجود المعلومة وكثرتها الا ان القلة القليله من يبذل الجهد للحصول عليها وخصوصا من حديثي التخرج وللاسف الشديد ، وهذا يعود الى اسلوب التعليم الذي تلقاه في الجامعه والذي يعتمد على التلقين . والاهم من ذلك قلة الخبرة العملية للعاملين في التدريس في الجامعات وعدم التواصل بين الخريجين والجامعات !!!.
اما الجيل الذي علمنا في الجامعه فقد كان مخلصا في علمه بالرغم من قدم المناهج الجامعية الا ان التربية في التعليم والحرص على تعليم الطلاب ضرورة التواصل في التعليم حيث كانت كلماتهم من ذهب في انارة الطريق في المستقبل وانهم قد وضعوك على بداية اول درجة في السلم اما للصعود فهذا جهد مطلوب منك ، وعلى هذه الكلمات كانت الخطى في الحياة العملية .
مع تحياتي للجميع​


----------



## نجانجا (13 سبتمبر 2011)

كل الشكر والتقدير للنوارة المنتدى المهندس اسامة نوراة


----------



## تامر شهير (14 سبتمبر 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> اهلا استاذنا الكبير الموسوعه الهندسيه فى هذا المنتدى الموقر هكذا احب ان اسميك والله يامهندس رزق اننى احبك فى الله لاننى احس انك تريد ان ينهض المهندس العربى ارى فى اجاباتك وطروحاتك الحب والرغبه فى التعلم من خلال اجابات وطروحات من ورائها خبرات وتراكمات لاعمال كبيره فجزاك الله خير الجزاء
> ومن خلال اسئلتك الشخصيه لى ارى انك محتاج c.v كامله وبالتالى واضح انك يا اما شايف لى شغل لانك عارف ان بعد الثوره الحال متوقف او ان شايف لى عروسه
> المهم سوف اجييبك على الاسئله لعل وعسى
> فالبلد والاصل والمولد هو جمهوريه مصر العربيه محافظة الدقهليه بتاريخ ميلاد7/2/1964 وانا خريج جامعة المنصوره دفعة 1987 وبفضل من الله بتقدير جيد جدا مع مرتبة الشرف
> ...



متابعون بكل الشغف لحبيبنا ونوارة المنتدى ...
ولى سؤال للتعرف على شخصية حضرتك عن قرب ...
ما هو برنامجك اليومى ..ومتى تتوغل فى بحر ملتقى المهندسين العرب ...أراك فى الغالب صباحا ...ما السبب ؟؟؟
وأخيرا ..نريد وصفا من حضرتك لنفسك ... بلا اى خوف من رياء وبلا اى تواضع ..؟؟؟
:76::84:71:

وختاما تقبل تحيتى ...:84::84::84::84:


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 سبتمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اما هذه الايام فالبرغم من وجود المعلومة وكثرتها الا ان القلة القليله من يبذل الجهد للحصول عليها وخصوصا من حديثي التخرج وللاسف الشديد ، وهذا يعود الى اسلوب التعليم الذي تلقاه في الجامعه والذي يعتمد على التلقين . والاهم من ذلك قلة الخبرة العملية للعاملين في التدريس في الجامعات وعدم التواصل بين الخريجين والجامعات !!!.
> اما الجيل الذي علمنا في الجامعه فقد كان مخلصا في علمه بالرغم من قدم المناهج الجامعية الا ان التربية في التعليم والحرص على تعليم الطلاب ضرورة التواصل في التعليم حيث كانت كلماتهم من ذهب في انارة الطريق في المستقبل وانهم قد وضعوك على بداية اول درجة في السلم اما للصعود فهذا جهد مطلوب منك ، وعلى هذه الكلمات كانت الخطى في الحياة العملية .
> مع تحياتي للجميع​


أنت اتيت هنا على احدى مواضع الالم والوجع لحال الوضع الحالى للمجتمع العربى بأكمله فالتعيلم والدراسه هى احدى الظواهر السلبيه وكما ان التعليم فى هذه الايام يتم بعشوائيه وكما ذكرت حضرتك يعتمد على التلقيين (تك اوى) لمجرد المرور من الامتحان فقط 
ولكن انا اعتقد ان هذا مقصود وممنهج ومنظم لجميع الدول العربيه من قبل جهات خارجيه وبالطبع بمساعده المسؤليين فى الداخل ونحن من نساعد على ذلك لسوء التربيه والبعد عن الله والتفكك الاسرى والسطحيه والجرى وراء المال وملزات الدنيا فقط
انا اعتقد ان هذا ناتج من فساد المجتمع ومن فساد الحكام وطول بقائهم فى السلطه فهم على استعداد لعمل اى شئ والتنازل عن كل شئ مقابل البقاء فى السلطه وبالطبع اعداء الامه لم يتركوا ذلك يمر مرور الكرام فى استغلاله وسوء حال التعليم وسوء مستوى خريج الجامعه عموما هى احدى نتاج هذا الفتره الحاليه التى يعيشها المجتمع العربى 
انا اعتقد انه اذا كتب النجاح للثورات العربيه لان تستمر وتسير فى مسارها الصحيح ورجوعنا الى ديننا عمليا وليس كما ارى ظاهريا وشكليا سوف تكون البدايه لتصحيح المسار مره ثانيه 
تقبل تحياتى وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 سبتمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> والاسئلة هي اضاءة للتعرف اكثر عليك بالنسبة لي وللمهندس الجدد للتعرف على الجهد الذي بذله الاعضاء المميزون في المنتدى فهذا التميز لم يأتي من فراغ او من خلال الدراسة في الجامعة فقط وانما من خلال توفيق من الله عز وجل اولا ومن خلال الجهد الشخصي الذي بذل خلال المسيرة في الحياة العملية والاعتماد على استمرار القراءة والمطالعه على المراجع العلمية والكودات بالرغم من صعوبة الحصول على ذلك حتى عام 1995 حيث لم هناك شبكة نت وانما كان الاعتماد على المكتبات والمعارض الهندسية والمحاضرات.
> مع تحياتي للجميع​


اتذكر جيدا مدى الصعوبه ومدى الحاجه الى المساعده فى بداية حياتى العمليه والحاجه الى من يرشدنى ويصحح معلوماتى وينصحنى ولكن بكل اسف كانت المعلومات قليله جدا سواء بالحصول عليها عن طريق الكتب وهذا صعب لانك لن تجدها الا فى المعارض وهذه دوريه او فى المكتبات وفى كلا الحالتيين يحتاج ذلك الى وضع مالى جيد نظرا لارتفاع ثمن هذه المراجع 
او يتم اللجوء الى الزملاء المهندسيين الاكبر والاكثر خبره ولكن لللاسف البعض كان يبخل ويعتقد اننى سوف احل محله لذلك انصح كل مهندس الا يبخل ويمنع ما اعطاه الله من علم لاى زميل او طالب علم لان ذلك يعنى ضيق الافق والبعد عن الله
اما فى هذه الايام فالنت سهل كل شئ ولكن من يقراء ومن يسمع ومن يستغل ذلك من اجل رفع مستوى المهندس العربى والنهوض بالامه العربيه 
هدانا الله الى مايحب ويرضى 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 سبتمبر 2011)

أبا حفص عمر قال:


> متابعون بكل الشغف لحبيبنا ونوارة المنتدى ...
> ولى سؤال للتعرف على شخصية حضرتك عن قرب ...
> ما هو برنامجك اليومى ..ومتى تتوغل فى بحر ملتقى المهندسين العرب ...أراك فى الغالب صباحا ...ما السبب ؟؟؟
> وأخيرا ..نريد وصفا من حضرتك لنفسك ... بلا اى خوف من رياء وبلا اى تواضع ..؟؟؟
> ...


اهلا بك يا مهندس ابا حفص 
سلام الله عليك ورحمته وبركاته 
برنامجى اليومى هو النهوض من النوم فجرا وبعد اداء الصلاه ابدأ فى القراءه واحدد لنفسى منهج فى القراءه وبمده محدده اى مطلوب ان اذاكر برنامج السيف مثلا لمده شهر اذن هذا الشهر محدد لبرنامج السيف والشهر الذى يليه لبرنامج الايتابس وهكذا 
فى الساعه السابعه والربع اذهب بالاولاد الى المدرسه ومنها الى العمل ويستمر الحال حتى الساعه السادسه مساءا ثم العوده للبيت والغذاء وسماع الاخبار والاستراحه بعض الوقت واذا كانت الظروف تسمح بالمذاكره مره ثانيه فلن اترك الفرصه فى ذلك لان احس بالسعاده وشباع الذات فى الزياده فى قراءة العلوم الهندسيه وخصوصا تعلم البرامج والتى تقودنى الى زيادة معرفة الاكواد المختلفه وبالتالى تثقل خبرتى ولا اتحرج فى طلب العلم والمعرفه من اى زميل او مهندس حتى لوكان مازال طالب هندسه وخصوصا فى البرامج الانشائيه ومعى اجنده لكل برنامج عن كل معلومه جديده اعرفها فلابد من تسجيلها واذاكرها مره ثانيه واللجوء اليها عند الحاجه 
اما بالنسبه لى ولشخصيتى فالحمد لله انا شخص متواصع بسيط من اصل ريفى احب عملى ومهنتى واحب الخير للاخريين واحب مساعدة الاخر وخصوصا الزملاء الجدد واحب الا يقع زميل لى فى نفس المشاكل التى وقعت فيها ولكن هنالك عيب كبير وهو العصبيه الزائده والتى ارانى للان غير موفق فى التحكم فيها لاننى احاول اداء ماعلى وبالتالى ارى فى عدم الالتزام مصيبه فى حد ذاته وللاسف هذا اثر على صحتى فانا مريض بالضغط العصبى 
بالنسبه لملتقى المهندسيين العرب اراه هو بيتى الثانى والذى لااستطيع البعد عنه او عدم الدخول اليه اذا حانت الفرصه الى ذلك لاننى تعلمت منه كثيرا سواء الاسئله التى يطرحها الزملاء والتى يقوم زملائنا الافاضل بالرد عليها أو من المناقشات واستفدت من محاورة زملائنا الافاضل واهم شئ وجدته هو الحب والاحترام برغم احياننا بالطبع يوجد اختلاف فى الرؤيا ولكن هذا الاختلاف صحى ويزيد من الدفع للقراءه والتعلم 
كما ان شروحات الفيديو تعلمت منها الكثير وكانت البدايه لتعلم برنامج الساب والسيف والايتابس مع القراءة حول كل برنامج يدفك ذلك للمعرفه اكثر
ارجو ان تكون الصوره قد وضحت 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 سبتمبر 2011)

eng_m7mdgmal قال:


> تحياتي الكبيره الممذوجه بالحب والاخلاص للمهندس القدير (أسامه نواره ) ولي الشرف بأن تدربت علي يديه عند تخرجي
> والي الان وما زلت أعتمد علي ما تعلمته من خبراته وفنونه الهندسيه التي يعطيها بدون مقابل
> و لا يسعني الا أن أقول بارك الله فيك مهندس أسامه وبارك الله في علمك وعملك
> وأوجه الشكر الكبير للمهندس محي لهذه اللفته والمبادره الطيبه وكل أعضاء الملتقي ( جامعه الحب والتكنولوجيا ) هكذا أسميه ملتقي المهندسين العرب


اهلا بك مهندس محمد جمال 
اولا اشكرك على تك الكلمات الرقيقه 
ثانيا انت من كنت على استعداد للعلم والتعلم فكل مهندس هو من يصنع نفسه فأنا اعتقد ان كل مهندس يؤدى عمله ويزيد من خبرته هو مهندس عارف لربه مخلص لدينه لاننا نحمل امانه كبيره ملقاه على عاتقنا من شرف مهنة الهندسنه فان لم نكن اهل لها فتك مصيبه والمجتمع العربى يحتاج الى نهضه علميه فكيف يكون ذلك بدون علم وبدون تعلم نحن نحتاج الى تغيير فكر واسلوب حياه لنتقدم فكيف يكون ذلك الا بالعلم والتعلم 
فالمهندس المتعلم الفاهم ماذا تجد فى تصميمه الهندسى ؟ تجد التصميم المعمارى المدروس والممتاز اقتصاديا وكذلك التصميم الانشائى الممتاز والموفر اقتصاديا 
نحن بحاجه الى تسكيين الشباب وتزويجهم واسكان الفقراء واعشاتهم نحن بحاجه للتطبيق والاختراع لانماط جديده فى الهندسه المدنيه والمعماريه 
هذا لن يأتى الا بالعلم والمعرفه والجد والعمل ولن اقول اننى تخرجت واصبحت مهندسا ولن يطلب منى احد حل الشيتات وتقديم المذكرات لا 
هذا انتهى والبدايه بدأت فى الزياده فى التعلم والمعرفه والدراسه والاختراع للبعد عن العمل النمطى جزاكم الله خيرا وتقبل تحياتى


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس اسامة على أطروحاتك القيمة .. ولطالما نصحت واعطيت.
زادك الله علما ووقك لكل خير ...
*


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (14 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم استاذ نواره 
نحن سعداء بهذا الملتقى و بما يذخر به من كفاءات و خبرات مما تسكب الجميع المعرفة و الخبرة ممن سبقهم من هذه الكفاءات . 

سؤالي لك في التصميم و كما تعلم أن المهندس المصمم تكون معظم المواضيع التصميمية له عادية او بسيطة 
لما له من خبرة في البرامج القادرة على حل جميع مشاكله الإنشائية و خبرته العلمية . 
لكن هناك أمور تستدعي المصمم ان يقف عندها إما لصعوبة الحل بسبب المتطلبات المعمارية 
أو غيره . 
ما هو التصميم الذي وقف عنده المهندس اسامة و اتعبه و تتطلب منه تفحيص و تمحيص و ما السبب ؟


مع تحياتي لك و دعائي بالتوفيق لنا جميعا في هذا المنتدى


----------



## hamza ali alaamery (14 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور يااخي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اتمنى على المهندس اسامة ان يفيدنا كيف تم حل هذه المشلكة .



> فكان هناك مشروع عماره سكنيه بالمدينه المنوره بارتفاع 14 دور ومسطح الدور 900 م2 تقريبا وانا المشرف عليها وهذه كانت فى بداية سفرى للسعوديه وعند استلامى لسقف الدور التاسع مررت على اعمده الدور الثامن وسقف الدور الثامن لاتفقده بعد فك الخشب واذا بى ارى عدد من الاعمده شكلها ولون الخرسانه مختلف عن باقى الاعمده وبالتدقيق اكثر وبالطرق عليها لسماع صوت الرنين للخرسانه لم الصوت مريحا ثم باستخدام المسامير الصلب والطرق عليها داخل احدى هذه الاعمده وجدت المسمار يدخل بدون مشاكل هنا احسست بعظم المشكله فطلبت مختبر واشمدت همر لتحديد الاعمده الاضعف قراءه واخذ وعمل كور منها هنا اتصل بى مهندس المختبر واخبرنى ان النتائج لن تكون جيده لانه بالطبع يعرف ذلك من خلال خبراته من العمل
> واجتمع المالك وانا والمقاول ومندوب شركة الخرسانه يوم تكسير العيينات وكان يوم لن انساه فى حياتى اكبر مقاومه لخرسانه الاعمده هى 75 كجم/سم2 واقل قراءه هى صفر فالعينه اسفل ماكينة الكسر لم تحرك مؤشر ماكينة الكسر يومها لم استطع الوقوف على رجلى وانا مهندس صغير السن ليس لى خبره كبيره ماذا افعل فى هذه الكارثه وكيف يمكن حلها
> هذا الموقف غير الكثير والكثير من حياتى العمليه والعلميه بعد ذلك


هل تم تقوية الاعمدة ؟
هل تم ازالة الاعمدة مع بقاء السقف (البلاطة) ؟
هل تم ازالة الاعمدة والسقف ؟
اتمنى ان تفيدنا بذلك


----------



## نجانجا (14 سبتمبر 2011)

وانا كمان منتظر الاجابة بفارغ الصبر


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 سبتمبر 2011)

> المهندس الصامت
> جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس اسامة على أطروحاتك القيمة .. ولطالما نصحت واعطيت.
> زادك الله علما ووقك لكل خير ...


وجزاكم مثله ان شاء الله وبارك الله فيكم 


> abo alafkar
> السلام عليكم استاذ نواره
> نحن سعداء بهذا الملتقى و بما يذخر به من كفاءات و خبرات مما تسكب الجميع المعرفة و الخبرة ممن سبقهم من هذه الكفاءات .
> سؤالي لك في التصميم و كما تعلم أن المهندس المصمم تكون معظم المواضيع التصميمية له عادية او بسيطة
> ...


دعنى اختلف معك تمام الاختلاف او كما يقال فى الهندسه اختلف معك 180 درجه فالمهندس الانشائى المصمم الناجح هو الذى يعرف ويتوقع الابعاد والقطاعات والتسليح قبل أن يدخل المنشأ على اى برنامج لان البرامج الانشائيه ما هى الا اله حاسبه كبيره نسبيا وسريعه فى اجراء الضرب والجمع وحل المعادلات بسرعه كبيره اما الحس الهندسى فلا تفهمه البرامج الهندسيه فأنا اعرف مهندسيين انشائيين يقومون بعمل لوحات انشائيه كامله بتفاصيلها لمبنى مكون من سبعة او ثمانية ادوار بدون اجراء عمليه حسابيه تقريبا 
لذلك لابد من الاحساس بالارقام لابد وان تكون للمصمم درجه عاليه للارقام فمجرد ذكر او مشاهدت رقم فى الابعاد تعنى له الكثير
لذلك بعد التدريب والخبره يكون عند المصمم الانشائى المقدره على التوقع وبالتالى يستطيع ادخال المنشأ على اى برنامج للتحقق من الارقام والنتائج
اما ما يقابلنى من صعوبه فى التصميم الانشائى هو فى الغالب اذا كنت امام مهندس معمارى ضعيف فى مهنته لان المهندس المعمارى الناجح دائما العمل وراءه سهل 
اما ما يقابلنى من المنشات الصعبه نسبيا فى تصميمها فى الفيلات نظرا لاختلاف المعمارى والمسطحات الكبيره واتذكر اكبر مجلس رجال (استقبال) قمت بتصميمه كان 240م2 (12 م * 20 م) بدون اعمده مع العلم ان اعلى السقف توجد تقسيمات مختلفه من غرف وحمامات 
والذى يلى ذلك هو الفنادق والابراج العاليه فى توزيع الاعمده ودراسة الحركه للسيارات 
اخيرا اشكرك على المرور وعلى كلماتك الطيبه
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (15 سبتمبر 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وجزاكم مثله ان شاء الله وبارك الله فيكم
> 
> دعنى اختلف معك تمام الاختلاف او كما يقال فى الهندسه اختلف معك 180 درجه فالمهندس الانشائى المصمم الناجح هو الذى يعرف ويتوقع الابعاد والقطاعات والتسليح قبل أن يدخل المنشأ على اى برنامج لان البرامج الانشائيه ما هى الا اله حاسبه كبيره نسبيا وسريعه فى اجراء الضرب والجمع وحل المعادلات بسرعه كبيره اما الحس الهندسى فلا تفهمه البرامج الهندسيه فأنا اعرف مهندسيين انشائيين يقومون بعمل لوحات انشائيه كامله بتفاصيلها لمبنى مكون من سبعة او ثمانية ادوار بدون اجراء عمليه حسابيه تقريبا
> لذلك لابد من الاحساس بالارقام لابد وان تكون للمصمم درجه عاليه للارقام فمجرد ذكر او مشاهدت رقم فى الابعاد تعنى له الكثير
> ...



الاخ أسامة رغم اختلافك معي و لكني قصدت انه بالرغم من وجود البرامج الإنشائية التي تسهل حل المشاكل الإنشائية و حتى بوجود الخبرة العملية إلا انه تمر على المصمم حالات يتوقف عندها عمل البرامج ليبدع بأفكارها و ما البرامج الإنشائية إلا لمساعدته لخروج هذه الأفكار نتيجة تصميم معين 
سواء من المعماري أو قد يفرضه عليه الواقع خلال التنفيذ 
بارك الله بك ووفقنا و إياكم لكل خير


----------



## mecheil.edwar (15 سبتمبر 2011)

المهندس القدير أسامة نواره 
لقد قرأت حوارك الممتع مع زملائى الأفاضل
فما أجمل أن تقرأ السيرة الذاتية للأشخاص المتميزين علما وخلقا 
لقد أطلعتنا على جوانب كثيرة فى طريق النجاح 
وقدمت لنا نموذج رائع فى ترتيب وتنظيم الوقت والمثابرة فى التعلم والمعرفة 
وأشرت أيضا إلى أن من أهم عوامل النجاح هو التعلم من الفشل ومن الأخطاء التى قد تؤدى لكوارث لا قدر الله 

كما أوضحت لنا أساس النجاح بالعمل الهندسى قائم على الفهم الجيد فالخطوة الأولى تأتى من الحس الهندسى السليم 
ثم بعد ذلك نستعين بالأدوات المساعدة مثل البرامج وغيرها وليس العكس ... 

ثم بعد ذلك تحدثت عن هموم عالمنا العربى وخاصة التعليم .. 
وأؤيدك فى كل كلمة من كلماتك الرائعة ...

ولم تنسى خفة الظل المعهودة منك ببعض الردود وأن تعلق على المهندس رزق حجاوى " بخصوص فرصة عمل "

لقد سعدت كثيرا جدا بذلك الحوار .. حتى أننى أعدت قرأته عدة مرات ...

ولا يسعنى ألا أن أسجل لكم بتلك المشاركة أسمى ايات الشكر والتقدير لزميل أسعد كثيرا بتواجده بنافذة العلم والنور
أستاذى أسامة نوارة 

متمنيا لك كل الخير والتوفيق


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه نتابع حوارك باهتمام ونتمني لك التوفيق في حياتك العمليه والخاصه ​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

marshal111 قال:


> اري ان نستكمل هذا الموضوع الرائع فيوجد اكثر من استاذ يسرنا ان نسمع من خبراتهم مثل
> 1- المهندس شعاع سعيد
> 2- المهندس ايهاب سعيد سرور
> 3- الدكتور مكي جعفر



سيتم ان شاء الله التنسيق مع جميع الزملاء الافاضل تباعاً


----------



## أسامه نواره (16 سبتمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اتمنى على المهندس اسامة ان يفيدنا كيف تم حل هذه المشلكة .
> هل تم تقوية الاعمدة ؟
> هل تم ازالة الاعمدة مع بقاء السقف (البلاطة) ؟
> ...


 الاخ الكريم المهندس /رزق حجاوى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قبل ان اذكر لك كيف تمت المعالجه فاحب ان اوضح مدى الالم النفسى الذى الم بى عند حدوث هذه المشكله ومدى الاحساس بعدم المسؤليه حتى وقعت هذه المشكله ومدى احساسى بالظلم الذى وقع وتسببت فيه انا على صاحب المشروع لان هذا المشروع كان قريب من الحرم النبوى الشريف واى اشاعه على المبنى فى ان به عيوب او سوف يتم تكسير جزء منه فان ذلك سوف يعرض المبنى لعدم السكنى به او بيعه مع العلم بان حجم هذا المشروع كان 42 مليون ريال سعودى فى ذلك الوقت 
وكما ان الالم النفسى بعدم تحمل المسؤليه والمحافظه على المقاول لان الاستشارى الناجح هو من يستطيع ادارة المشروع بخبره وبدون مشاكل والادراك بانه المسؤل الاول والاخير عن الموقع وتملكنى احساس كبير بالفشل 
نأتى لكيفية معالجة المشكله 
تم ايقاف العمل فى اعمال الحداده فى سقف الدور التاسع 
تم البدء فى اعمال المبانى فى الدور الثامن الذى به المشكله على الواجهات الحارجيه حتى نمنع رؤية المشكله للماره 
تم تدعيم الاعمده باستخدام قمصان من ال steel لانه الاسرع والافضل لان قمصان الخرسانه سوف تزيد من عرض الاعمده وهذا سوف يؤثر على الطرقات كما ان القمصان الخرسانه كانت سوف تظهر على الواجهات الجانبيه لذلك قمت بعمل الحسابات الانشائيه ثم ضربت الحمل *2 اى ضاعفت الاحمال للدوار المتكرره وعليه قمت باستبدال الخرسانه بقطاعات steel ووجدت Broad flange I Beam(BFIB) واستخدمت قطاع بعرض 18سم وطول18 سم اما الارتفاع فتم عمل ورشه بالموقع مع تدعيم سقف الدور الثامن باستخدام جاكات الحديد وتم تكسير 20سم من كل طرف عمود وتم فتح الكانات من ناحيه والناحيه الاخرى تم قطع طرف الكانه واعادة تشكيلها على الوضع الجديد بالطبع بعد تقطيع الحديد الرأسى وهم عدد 8 اسياخ بكل عمود
وتم اللجوء الى التكسير فى طرفى العمود حتى تكون I beam مرتكزه على عمود الدور السابع مع استخدام plate اسفل واعلى كل i beam لتوزيع احمالها كما تم الاستعانه باستخدام كوريك السياره (الة رفع) لرفع ال I beam لان وزنها ثقيل وللتحكم فى زيادة عدد ال plate من اسفل لضمان الارتكاز من اسفل ومن اعلى
وبعد عمل عدد 2 I beam لكل عمود تم عمل plate افقيه بسمك 8 مم مثل الكانات 
بعد ذلك تم عمل شده خشبيه حول العمود ثم تم اعادة صب الفراغات الغير منتظمه بين العمود بعد تكسيره وال I beam وتم استخدام اضافات للخرسانه لزيادة التماسك والمقاومه
بالطبع استمر العمل لاكثر من شهر وانا بحاله نفسيه وعصبيه لن استطيع ان اصفها والحمد لله على كل حال
تقبل تحياتى وادعو الله ان لايحدث ذلك لاى من الزملاء المهندسيين


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 سبتمبر 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ الكريم المهندس /رزق حجاوى
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> قبل ان اذكر لك كيف تمت المعالجه فاحب ان اوضح مدى الالم النفسى الذى الم بى عند حدوث هذه المشكله ومدى الاحساس بعدم المسؤليه حتى وقعت هذه المشكله ومدى احساسى بالظلم الذى وقع وتسببت فيه انا على صاحب المشروع لان هذا المشروع كان قريب من الحرم النبوى الشريف واى اشاعه على المبنى فى ان به عيوب او سوف يتم تكسير جزء منه فان ذلك سوف يعرض المبنى لعدم السكنى به او بيعه مع العلم بان حجم هذا المشروع كان 42 مليون ريال سعودى فى ذلك الوقت
> وكما ان الالم النفسى بعدم تحمل المسؤليه والمحافظه على المقاول لان الاستشارى الناجح هو من يستطيع ادارة المشروع بخبره وبدون مشاكل والادراك بانه المسؤل الاول والاخير عن الموقع وتملكنى احساس كبير بالفشل
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس اسامه على هذا الرد الواضح وهو جاء حسب التريب في طريقة حل مثل هذه المشكلة.
ولي تعليق بسيط بخصوص التفكير في حل مثل هذه المشاكل والخوف من الكلام في القيل والقال عندما تكون مشكله وخصوصا هندسية قد تبعدنا عن الحل الامثل.
وبالمصادفة سأذكر مثالين عن مشكلتين مختلفين لاكبر برجين عالميين وذلك حسب البرامج الثقافية التي تذاع.
اي ان الكلام عن المشكلة لم يكن همسا وانما على الملأ بعد ان تم حل المشكلتين.​
في برج دبي (خليفة) واثناء التنفيذ لوحظ ان هناك انحراف في الشقولية verticaly في احد الجدران الخارجية بمقدار 15 سم فكان الحل من المصمم الانشائي زيادة سماكة الجدار بنفس المقدار للمحافظة على مركزية الاحمال .​
في برج Pateruse tower in Malaysia في احدى مراحل البناء (لا اتذكر الارتفاع ) تبين ان قوة الكسر لخرسانة الاعمدة في احد البرجين لا تحقق القوة التصميمية وبعد التحري والتدقيق تبين ان الاسمنت المورد للخلاطات المكزية هو السبب في ذلك فكان القرار بازالة الاعمدة واعادة الصب من جديد.​
من خلال المثالين السابقين نلاحظ انه لم يتم اخفاء المشكلة وانما تم التصريح بها وطريقة الحل.
فحل المشكلة ولو كان سيلحقة الكلام الا انه افضل بكثير من السكوت عن المشكله ومحاولة اخفائها فكثير من حالات الانهيار كان الهروب واخفاء المشاكل التنفيذية سببا في الانهيار.
مع تحياتي للجميع
والشكر مره اخرى لنوارة التصميم في المنتدى.​


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (18 سبتمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر للمهندس اسامه على هذا الرد الواضح وهو جاء حسب التريب في طريقة حل مثل هذه المشكلة.
> ولي تعليق بسيط بخصوص التفكير في حل مثل هذه المشاكل والخوف من الكلام في القيل والقال عندما تكون مشكله وخصوصا هندسية قد تبعدنا عن الحل الامثل.
> وبالمصادفة سأذكر مثالين عن مشكلتين مختلفين لاكبر برجين عالميين وذلك حسب البرامج الثقافية التي تذاع.
> ...




بارك الله بك استاذ رزق :
و لكن تعلم ان المشكلة الكبيرة هي في المهندسين المشرفين و هي كالتالي :
أن المهندسين المشرفين ( و لا أعمم ) يتصيدون الأخطاء و لا يحلونها مع الأسف . 
ففي اكثر من موقع دائما عندما أطرح مشكلة لا يبحث الاستشاري عن حلها 
بل يقول أن هذه مشكلتك و عليك ان تجد حلاً لها . 
و كما تفضلت يجب عدم إخفاء المشكلة مهما كبرت أو صغرت 
و إلى أخواننا المهندسين المشرفين على التنفيذ و المشاركين 
معنا بهذا المنتدى 
نتمنى ان يكونوا عونا للعمل و ليس عبئا عليه 

بارك الله بك على هذا الطرح


----------



## أسامه نواره (20 سبتمبر 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> المهندس القدير أسامة نواره
> لقد قرأت حوارك الممتع مع زملائى الأفاضل
> فما أجمل أن تقرأ السيرة الذاتية للأشخاص المتميزين علما وخلقا
> لقد أطلعتنا على جوانب كثيرة فى طريق النجاح
> ...


الاخ الكريم المهندس الخلوق المهندس/ mecheil edwar 
السلام عليكم
ياخى الفاضل انا لااستحق منك تلك الكلمات الطيبه وأنا لست استاذلك فذلك من طيب خلقك وانما انت المعلم والمدرس والاخ لكل زملائنا المهندسيين 
اشكرك جزيل الشكر على كلماتك واحى فيك روح المحبه والاخلاص واجد فيك نعم الاخ ونعم الزميل المهندس 
كما اكون سعيد وأنا اتطفل بالمحاوره معك وكذلك اكون سعيد وانا اتحاور مع الزملاء الافاضل بالمنتدى 
كم كانت تلك المناقشات توضح وتثقل وتبين مدى الحب اولا ومدى الفهم ثانيا ومدى الاخلاص للتوضيح منك ومن الاخوه الافاضل بالمنتدى ثالثا مما يدل على وضوح الرؤيا لمشاكل المهندسيين العرب وكم رأيت مدى الحس الهندسى فى تلك المناقشات والاحساس بالمسؤليه 
ادعو الله ان يوفقنا الى عمل الخير وفى مساعدة الاخريين وان يوفقنا الى ما يحب ورضى 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## كيرو عبده (20 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يوفقنا جميعا و أحى كل الاستشاريين و المهندسيم اللى معانا و تقبلوا فائق أعجابى للقائكم المثمر حقيقة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 سبتمبر 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ الكريم المهندس الخلوق المهندس/ mecheil edwar
> السلام عليكم
> ياخى الفاضل انا لااستحق منك تلك الكلمات الطيبه وأنا لست استاذلك فذلك من طيب خلقك وانما انت المعلم والمدرس والاخ لكل زملائنا المهندسيين
> اشكرك جزيل الشكر على كلماتك واحى فيك روح المحبه والاخلاص واجد فيك نعم الاخ ونعم الزميل المهندس
> ...


 
لقد أستفدنا جميعا من موضوعاتك ومشاركاتك مهندس أسامة ... وأنا شخصيا تعلمت وأستفدت من ملاحظاتك ومشاركاتك بالكثير من الموضوعات ... ولديك خبرات قيمة تقدمها لكل زملائنا بالمنتدى بهدف النفع للجميع ... ولهذا سعدت كثيرا حينما وجدت زملائنا الأجلاء يتقدمون بعبارت الشكر والتقدير لأخ غالى علينا جميعا ... 
ونسعد كثيرا حينما تسود تلك المودة والأخلاق بين كل الزملاء .. فنتعلم كيف نتحاور وكيف نتناقش مناقشات علمية .. نجد أننا جميعا قد أستفدنا علما ومعرفة وخلقا ...

كنت ومازلت علما بتلك النهضة العلمية التى يحمل لوائها ملتقى المهندسيين العرب .. ومعك كوكبة من المهندسيين والزملاء الذين يساهمون كل يوم ببناء المزيد والمزيد من هذا الصرح العظيم ..

وأود أن أقترح على أدارة الملتقى بمنح المهندس القدير " أسامة نواره" لقب أستشارى الهندسة المدنية ... وذلك كأقل لتقدير لما يسهم به فى ملتقى المهندسيين العرب 

وشكرا جزيلا لك أخى الفاضل م أسامة 
خالص تحياتى لك ولكل زملائى بنافذة العلم والنور

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

  اولا نرحب بالمهندس اسامة نوارة أخا معنا فى الملتقى وفى قسم الهندسة المدنية 

  ثانيا أن أريد اطرح على حضرتك بعض الاسئلة 
ولحضرتك الاجابة عليها جميعها او على بعضها - كيفما تريد

  من واقع خبرة حضرتك فى مجال العمل 

  - ما هى النصائح التى توجهها للمهندس حديث التخرج والمهندس الذى مضى عليه بعض سنوات الخبرة 

  - اذا قمت حضرتك بوضع اعلان لطلب مهندس تصميم حديث التخرج ومهندس تصميم ذى خبرة وليكن عشر سنوات 
  فماذا ستضع حضرتك بالاعلان من متطلبات
  وعندما تقوم باجراء المقابلة الشخصية مع كليهما فما هى الأسئلة التى يمكن توجيهها لهم 
  وما هو المقياس الذى ستحكم به على مدى صلاحية المتقدم لتلك الوظيفة
  وما هو اول ما يلفت نظرك عند اطلاع حضرتك على السيرة الذاتية للمتقدم للوظيفة 

  ثم اذا أراد م اسامة تكوين فريق للعمل يتكون من عدة مهندسين للقيام بمهام اسندت اليهم فما هى مكونات هذا الفريق 
  هل يفضل المهندسى حديث التخرج
  ام من مضى عليهم بعض الخبرة
  ام يعتقد ان فريق العمل لابد أن يحتوى على كليهما

  - ما هى مميزات وعيوب م اسامة بوجه عام وفى مجال العمل بوجه خاص 

  - ما هى نظرة م اسامة الى عمل المراة بوجه عام وعملها فى المجال الهندسى بوجه خاص 
 
  - هل كان اختيار م اسامة للتقدم لكلية الهندسة بوجه عام - وبالقسم المدنى بوجه خاص عن اقتناع منه أم لاسباب اخرى 
  واذا عاد به الزمن للوراء هل سيختار نفس الكلية و نفس القسم

- قد يشعر المرا بالبهجة أحيانا عندما يرى الخضرة او البحر او ضحكة طفل صغير أو أو أو 
فما هى أكثر الأشياء التى تبعث بالبهجة الى م اسامة

- ما هى الصفة التى يحبها م اسامة فى غيره وليكن زملائه بالعمل  
وما هى الصفة التى يكرهها وقد لا يسامح فيها الآخرين

- ما هى الآية الكريمة أو الحديث الشريف والتى دائما يستشعرها م اسامة ويكررها دائما  

-  ما هى اقتراحات م اسامة لتطوير قسم الهندسة المدنية​


----------



## أسامه نواره (22 سبتمبر 2011)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> اولا نرحب بالمهندس اسامة نوارة أخا معنا فى الملتقى وفى قسم الهندسة المدنية
> ثانيا أريد اطرح على حضرتك بعض الاسئلة
> من واقع خبرة حضرتك فى مجال العمل
> ...


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ماشاء الله كل هذه اسئله يااختنا الفاضله المهندسه سنا واضح ان فيه فكره خطأ مأخوذه عنى
 ياجماعه والله اننى لاشكر القائميين على هذا المنتدى الموقر واخص الاداره الموقره لاحساسى بمدى المجهود المبذول لاخراج مثل هذا الشكل الرائع من هذه المكتبه العلميه المتنقله لبيت العلم والفكر الهندسى وهو منتدى المهندسيين العرب لاننى تعلمت منه الكثير والكثير ويكفى وجود كوكبه من المهندسيين العرب ذوات الاخلاق والخبرات العاليه والمتنوعه فيه والذى يستطع معهم اى مهندس ان يجد ضالته الهندسيه معهم
ثانيا حمد الله على السلامه اختنا العزيزه سنا بعد الكبوه التى المت بك واننى لااحب ولااعرف كلمات الثناء كثيرا ولكن بالفعل ان المنتدى كاد ان ينطفئ منه مصباح ولكن الحمد الله لم يحدث ذلك وبالفعل المنتدى فى حاجه ماسه الى وجودك ومجهودك الدؤب جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وجعل كل دقيقه تقديميها خدمه فى هذا المنتدى ان تكون لله وان تكون لعمل الخير ان شاء الله 
نأتى للاسئله والتى سوف اجيب عليها تباعا ان شاء الله
اولا بالنسبه للنصائح التى اقدمها للمهندسيين حديثى لبتخرج هو ان يكون الهدف واضح امامهم بمعنى ان احدد وجهتى حسب امكانياتى ولااترك نفسى للظروف اى احدد هل من الافضل ان اكون مهندس تصميم ام اكون مهندس تنفيذ ام اكون مهندس ادارة مشروعات 
فلكل منهم متطلباته والحاجه الى التركيز فيه وهناك عوامل كثيره بالطبع تحدد ذلك وهى الظروف الاقتصاديه والاجتماعيه والماديه المحيطه بكل مهندس ويجب الجد والعمل لتحديد وتحقيق الهدف 
ارى عدم وضوح الرؤيا للمهندسيين الجدد هى السبب فى عدم الاستمرايه والتنقل الكثير فى العمل وعدم المثابره والاستمرار فى العمل 
بعد الثوره فى مصر والحاله الاقتصاديه شبه المتوقفه فى مصر وفى الدول العربيه التى قامت بها ثورات لابد من الصبر والمثابره والبحث عن فرصة عمل ويكون مع ذلك تطوير امكانيات كل مهندس فالمهندس الذى يريد العمل بالتصميم عليه مراجعة كل المواد الدراسيه ومراجعة الكود ويبدأ فى التعلم لبرامج التحليل والتصميم الانشائى مثل الساب والايتابس والسيف والاستاد وكما نرى فالمنتدى عامل بالشروحات وكذلك اذا اراد وحدد المهندس رغبته ان يكون مهندس ادارة مشروعات فعليه بقرص برامفيرا وpmp اما مهندس التنفيذ وذات الميول ان يكون مقاول فعليه باى شركة مقاولات وفى الحالات الثلاث انصح كل مهندس بأن يكون معه اجنده يسجل فيها كل ملاحظه وكل معلومه لانه سوف يحس بأن ماسجله بيده سوف يحتاج اليه بعد ذلك وسوف يجد صعوبه اثناء التسجيل واسئله كثيره متعلقه بمايسجله مما يدفعه الى البحث وزيادة المعرفه
اما اذا قمت بعمل اعلان عن حاجه الى مهندسيين فالبطبع ذلك يتوقف على نوعية الوظيفه فاذا كانت الوظيفه مهندس تصميم فأنا افضل المهندس حديث التخرج يعمل بالبرامج الانشائيه وليس بالضروره متمكن منها وهذا اساسى ومتمكن من الاتوكاد والافضليه لصاحب تقدير فى الكليه والايكون مدخننا وافضل عمل المهندسات لان لهم الصبر والمثابره وخصوصا فى التعديلات الكثيره 
أما اذا كانت الوظيفه فى التنفيذ فالطبع الافضل ان يكون مهندس ذات خبره والافضل ان يكون ملم بالكبيوتر وان يكون قد عمل فى شركات كبيره ذات تصنيف عالى وان يكون قد عمل فى مشروع كبير لمدة لاتقل عن3الى4 سنوات بحجم مالى لايقل عن 30الى 40 مليون جنيها على سبيل المثال هكذا يكون فى الاعلان
أما عند المقابله الشخصيه فالطبع الانطباع الشخصى عند المواجهه هو اهم شئ واذا كانت المقابله لمهندس تصميم فيتم الاستفسار عن البرامج التى يعمل عليها وتتم المحاوره على البرنامج الذى يعرفه ومن خلال المحاوره والاسئله المختلفه فى التصميم يظهر ذلك جوانب مختلفه فى شخصية المهندس مما يكون صوره واضحه بعض الشئ عن امكانيات المهندس والاهم الصفات الشخصيه له وبالتالى تعطى درجه او نقطه لكل صفه لانه الاهم ان يكون مهندس ودود مطيع محب لزملائه محب للعلم والاهم ضميره حى 
اما بالنسبه لمهندس التنفيذ فالطبع تطرح اسئله عن المشاريع التى قام بعملها والمشاركه فيها ويتم اختيار احد هذه المشاريع ويتم المناقشه فى نقطه معينه والاهم كما ذكرت سابقا هو الانطباع الشخصى فى مدى الصدق والذى يظهر فى الحديث ومدى الجديه والتى الى حد ما تعطى انطباع عن شخصية المهندس بالنسبة لى والاهم هو قوة الشخصيه لمهندس التنفيذ واتخاذ القرار ومعرفته لمسؤلياته وحدودها والالتزامات المطلوبه منه هكذا تدور الاسئله حول نقطه معينه من احد المشاريع التى ذكرها هذا المهندس وتكون الاسئله حولها لتوضح شخصيته وامانته فى العمل 
تقبلى تحياتى وللموضوع بقيه فى الاجابه على باقى الاسئله ان شاء الله


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (22 سبتمبر 2011)

الموضوع رائع و قيم و نشكر كل من ساهم في الموضوع سواء ترشيح الشخصيات او طرح الأسئلة
نتابع مع حضراتك بشغف الحوار مع استاذنا الفاضل اسامة نوارة و نسئل الله التوفيق للجميع


----------



## نجانجا (23 سبتمبر 2011)

مستمر فى المتابعة


----------



## تامر شهير (23 سبتمبر 2011)

> وكذلك اذا اراد وحدد المهندس رغبته ان يكون مهندس ادارة مشروعات فعليه بقرص برامفيرا وpmp اما مهندس التنفيذ وذات الميول ان يكون مقاول فعليه باى شركة مقاولات وفى الحالات الثلاث انصح كل مهندس بأن يكون معه اجنده يسجل فيها كل ملاحظه وكل معلومه لانه سوف يحس بأن ماسجله بيده سوف يحتاج اليه بعد ذلك وسوف يجد صعوبه اثناء التسجيل واسئله كثيره متعلقه بمايسجله مما يدفعه الى البحث وزيادة المعرفه


*
لم يتكون لدى رغبة بعد مهندس أسامة ....
وأسعى لتطوير نفسى فى كل الاتجاهات ...فأشعر احيانا بالاحباط ..وأحيانا بالتفاؤل ...ما راى حضرتك *​


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 سبتمبر 2011)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا نرحب بالمهندس اسامة نوارة أخا معنا فى الملتقى وفى قسم الهندسة المدنية
> - ما هى مميزات وعيوب م اسامة بوجه عام وفى مجال العمل بوجه خاص
> - ما هى نظرة م اسامة الى عمل المراة بوجه عام وعملها فى المجال الهندسى بوجه خاص
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بالنسبه للمهندس اسامه فبوجه عام عيبه هو العصبيه الزائده وهذه فى بعض الاحيان تفقدنى بعض من حقوقى وحاولت ومرنت نفسى على تلاشى هذا الموضوع ولكن لم انجح لاننى أأخذ كل شئ فى شغلى على اعصابى ودائما اتوقع الاسوء لاننى اعرف مدى الاهمال وعدم الامانه فى تحمل المسؤليه وخصوصا فى فئة العمال وفكرت كثيرا فى هذا الامر ولماذا عدم الالتزام وعدم الامانه وخصوصا فى العمل لكل الطبقات بدأ من المهندس حتى العامل وخصوصا هنا فى مصر ودائما اقارن بين المجهود الذى يبذله الشخص خارج مصر ولا يؤديه هنا فى مصر وجدت من الاسباب الرئيسيه فى ذلك هو البعد عن الدين والفهم الخاطئ له برغم انه فى بعض الحالات يكون الشكل والمظهر دينى ولكن اداء العمل وكفائته تختلف عن المظهر كما انه عدم الاحساس بالامان فى استمرار العمل قد يكون احد الاسباب المهم النتيجه النهائيه هو منتج هندسى لايليق بى كمهندس مسؤل اولا امام الله وامام نفسى واخيرا امام صاحب العمل 
أما بالنسبه للمرأه فهى طبعا الحكومه وعلى عينا وراسنا وطبعا هى زهرة الحياه 
ومجتمع بدون مراه فاعله متعلمه ومثقفه ومربيه تكون النتيجه مجتمع مفكك وغثاء كغثاء السيل وهو ما نعيش فيه الان
وبالنسبه لعمل المرأه فى المجال الهندسى فأنا مشفق عليها بوجه عام نظرا لصعوبه العمل الهندسى ومسؤلياته لذلك الافضل أن يكون عملها مكتبى وأنا افضل التعامل مع المهندسات وخصوصا فى التصميم نظرا لما اجده فيها من المثابره فى العمل والخوف من المسؤليه 
بالنسبه لاختيارى لكلية الهندسه فاتضح ذلك من المرحله الاعداديه فى حبى لمادة الرياضيات وبالطبع لكل شخص منا قدوه فيما يحب ان يكون عليه عندما يلتحق بالكليه وقد كان خالى يرحمه الله مهندسا معماريا ولم يكن يكبرنى كثيرا فقد كنت معجب به وبما يقوم برسمه وعمله اثناء الدراسه لذلك احببت الهندسه المعماريه لما فيها من ابداع وذوق وتحقيق ذات لذلك احسست بوضوح الرؤيا فى الهدف والذى حاولت واجتهدت لتحقيقه 
ولوعادت بى الايام لسوف ادخل كلية الهندسه قسم عماره لما له قياده وابداع وابتكار يعتمد على رفاهية الاحساس والملكات ولكن للاسف فى ايامنا لم يكن هذا القسم موجود فى جامعة المنصوره والتى اضطررت الالتحاق بها نظرا للتقسيم الجغرافى
ولكنى عوضت ذلك فى التصميم المدنى والذى اجد فيه متنفس واجد فيه نفسى وكم اكون سعيدا جدا عندما اقوم بالتصميم واعتبر نفسى كمن يعزف على اله موسيقيه وكم ارى من المناقشات والاقتراحات مع المهندس المعمارى لعمل النظام الانشائى واقتراح وضع الاعمده والتحدى فى ذلك لعمل اقل ما يمكن من عدد الاعمده وهو التكامل بين المهندس الانشائى مع المهندس المعمارى ارى ذلك هو قمة سعادتى وارى فيه مدى اخلاصى لدينى وربى لما ارى فيه مدى الامانه فى المحاوله للوصول الى افصل الحلول الانشائيه اقتصاديا وعمليا ووظيفيا للمبنى وكم يكون شعورى وانا اشاهد المبنى يبنى ويكبر احس معه كأنه ابنى وقطعه منى تكبر وتصعد امامى 
أما ما يبعث البهجه للمهندس اسامه فى ضحة طفل فأنا محب جدا للاطفال ومحب للتعامل معهم لما ارى فيها النقاء والتلقائيه والصفاء
وافضل ما ارى فى زملائى للعمل هى الامانه فالامانه واسواء ما اراه فى زملائى هو عدم الامانه لانها شامله وعنوان كبير لكل شئ ولكل تعامل وسلوك 
أما بالنسبه لجزء من حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والذى اذكره دائما وهو ( سوف يأتى زمن يصبح فيه الحليم حيران ) وذلك لما اراه من تناقضات فى المجتمع
بالنسبه للاقتراحات لتطوير قسم الهندسه المدنيه فهى محاولة التبويب لاقسام الهندسه المدنيه (قسم للاساسات وبرامجها قسم للخرسانه وبرامجها وهكذا ..........) 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 سبتمبر 2011)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> الموضوع رائع و قيم و نشكر كل من ساهم في الموضوع سواء ترشيح الشخصيات او طرح الأسئلة
> نتابع مع حضراتك بشغف الحوار مع استاذنا الفاضل اسامة نوارة و نسئل الله التوفيق للجميع


اهلا مهندستنا الكبيره الغائبه المهندسه اقرأ وارتقى 
اولا حمد الله على السلامه 
ثانيا الملتقى ينقصه الكثير والكثير من الشموع الغائبه مثل المهندسه اقرا وارتقى 
ثالثا شعب الملتقى يريد عودة مناقشات ومواضيع المهندسه اقرا وارتقى 
رابعا شعب الملتقى يدعو لجميع الاخوه الافاضل بأن يصلح حالهم ويوفقهم الى مايحب ويرضى 
تقبلى تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 سبتمبر 2011)

أبا حفص عمر قال:


> * لم يتكون لدى رغبة بعد مهندس أسامة ....
> وأسعى لتطوير نفسى فى كل الاتجاهات ...فأشعر احيانا بالاحباط ..وأحيانا بالتفاؤل ...ما راى حضرتك *​


هكذا حال الدنيا لابد ان نكون فى كبد 
لكن لابد ان يكون هناك امل وان يكون هناك هدف ونحن مكلفيين فى هذه الدنيا بالعلم والعمل فلابد من تحقيقه
والافضل ان نكون من يحقق هذا الامل بوضوح الرؤيا والهدف بدلا من ان تكون الظروف هى التى تدفعنا الى ذلك لان ذلك ليس من شيم المهندس المسلم 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## نجانجا (24 سبتمبر 2011)

اهلا استاذى السؤال هو كيف اكون مهندس جيد حديث التخرج فى ظل العطلة دى ومفيش اى اعمال ؟


----------



## كيرو عبده (25 سبتمبر 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> فاذا كانت الوظيفه مهندس تصميم فأنا افضل المهندس حديث التخرج يعمل بالبرامج الانشائيه وليس بالضروره متمكن منها وهذا اساسى ومتمكن من الاتوكاد والافضليه لصاحب تقدير فى الكليه والايكون مدخننا وافضل عمل المهندسات لان لهم الصبر والمثابره وخصوصا فى التعديلات الكثيره



مساء الخير مهندسنا الغالى
وحقيقة أنا أرى متعة فى سماع تحاورات عظماء المهندسين و منهم حضرتك مهندس " أسامة نوارة "
- وصراحة أرى أنه عند السؤال عن الخبرة يكتفى بعدد السنين التى قضاها فى مناقشة موضوعات و تبادل خبرات ملتقى المهندسين العرب و يعفى من الخبرة العملية ههههههههه و هذا تشارك من مدى جدية أستفادتى من تشارك أخوانى المهندسين .

- تعليقى بشمهندس نواره بخصوص أنك تضع التفوق الدراسى من أولويات أختيار المهندسين و كرد فعل من العديد من زملائى الخريجيين أن أخر ما تتوقف عليه الوظيفة هو التقدير و هذا ما يشيع داخلى الأحباط من هباء التعب طول السنين :59: ولكن على أمل أن الله لا ينسى التعب و الجهد ولو كان بالوظيفة فيما بعد فأنا من أنصار التعب و الجهد فى الأستذكار و البحث :85: فأرجو من سيادتك توضيح هذه النقطة.


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 سبتمبر 2011)

نجانجا قال:


> اهلا استاذى السؤال هو كيف اكون مهندس جيد حديث التخرج فى ظل العطلة دى ومفيش اى اعمال ؟


اهلا زعيم المنصوره
لعلمك فى العطله دى استغل الوقت جيدا فى تجديد معلوماتك لابد وان تحاول بشتى الطرق فى التعلم اذا كنت محدد اتجاهك كمصمم لابد من تعلم البرامج الهندسيه اذا كنت تنوى ادارة مشروعات فعليك بالبرامفيرا اذا كنت تنوى التنفيذ والمقاولات فعليك بكتب التفيذ دائما ابدا كن مستعد اخلق لنفسك جو من العمل اتصل بالزملاء الذين يعملون حاول الاستفاده باكبر قدر ممكن منهم شاركهم وكأنك معهم فى العمل حاول ان تعيش معهم مشاكل عملهم كل هذا سوف يوضح لك هدفك بدقه ولاتقلق لان الرزق اتى اتى ولابد ان تشعر بحلاوته بعد طول عناء لذلك لابد وان تكون مستعد له بعملك وعلمك والذى لن يتوقف باخذ شهادة البكالوريوس من الكليه لانه ومع مرور الزمن ان لم تنتبه لتثقيف نفسك فسوف تداس ويتسلق غيرك ومن هو افضل منك عليك فى عملك
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 سبتمبر 2011)

كيرو عبده قال:


> مساء الخير مهندسنا الغالى
> وحقيقة أنا أرى متعة فى سماع تحاورات عظماء المهندسين و منهم حضرتك مهندس " أسامة نوارة "
> - وصراحة أرى أنه عند السؤال عن الخبرة يكتفى بعدد السنين التى قضاها فى مناقشة موضوعات و تبادل خبرات ملتقى المهندسين العرب و يعفى من الخبرة العملية ههههههههه و هذا تشارك من مدى جدية أستفادتى من تشارك أخوانى المهندسين .
> 
> - تعليقى بشمهندس نواره بخصوص أنك تضع التفوق الدراسى من أولويات أختيار المهندسين و كرد فعل من العديد من زملائى الخريجيين أن أخر ما تتوقف عليه الوظيفة هو التقدير و هذا ما يشيع داخلى الأحباط من هباء التعب طول السنين :59: ولكن على أمل أن الله لا ينسى التعب و الجهد ولو كان بالوظيفة فيما بعد فأنا من أنصار التعب و الجهد فى الأستذكار و البحث :85: فأرجو من سيادتك توضيح هذه النقطة.


الاخ المهندس كيرو عبده 
جزيل الشكر على كلماتك الطيبه ولكن ياسيدى العظمه لله وحده فانا لست من العظماء ومن انا امام مخترعى البرامج الانشائيه ومن انا امام مخترعى النظريات الانشائيه 
لابد وان نقف مع انفسنا امام سكان المقابر والعشوائيات لابد وان نحاسب انفسنا من نحن المهندسين العرب وماذا فعلنا لاوطاننا وشعوبنا ماذا قدمنا لهم بشهادتنا ماذا قدمنا لهم بعلومنا وبرامجنا 
ان الشباب يئن من عدم وجود عمل وعدم وجود مسكن ونحن نتبارى هنا وهناك لم نستطع للان تغير نمط الخرسانه المسلحه العالم كله يتقدم من حولنا ويبنى للشباب والفقراء مسكن فى ظرف اسبوع بطرق وتكلفه لاتذكر ونحن هنا مازلنا ندرس فى الكليه الطرق البدائيه فى تصميم الخرسانه المسلحه واذا تحدثت مع احد الدكاتره عن برنامج الساب او الايتابس فانك تتحدث عن المحرمات اتعرف لماذا ؟؟ لاننا جميعا دكاتره ومهندسيين نرفض كل جديد نرفض التجديد لاتوجد رؤيا ولاهدف 
فالبركه فى الشباب دعنا من النقد من الان فصاعدا نحاول نحاول وان شاء الله سوف نصل ان شاء الله سوف نصل 
بالنسبه للتفوق الدراسى والذى اضعه من اولويات اختيار المهندسيين بالطبع هذا اساسى فلابد ان نعرف ان لكل شخص ملكات وقدرات وليس عدم حصول مهندس على تقدير انه اقل ذكاء ؟؟ بالطبع لا
فلكل مهندس قدرات ضع هذا المهندس فى التنفيذ اوضعه فى ادارة مشروع ماذا سوف تجد ؟؟ سوف تجد مهندسا مبهرا فى عمله المهم هو اكتشاف مواضع النجاح والابداع من شخص هذا المهندس
اما بالنسبه للتقدير فى التصميم خصوصا فهذا يعنى ان هذا المهندس عنده ملكه عاليه فى التركيز فى مواد التصميم وحب الكمبيوتر وبالتالى يكون من المفيد جدا هندسيا له مجال التصميم ومن هنا بنيت هذه الفكره 
اخى الكريم اتذكر جيدا عندما تخرجت وبفضل من الله كنت حاصل على تقدير جيد جدا ومرتية شرف وترتيب وتخيلت اننى بمجرد التخرج سوف اجد الشركات سوف تطرق وتدق بابى ............... هيهات وهبهات لقد تألمت وتأملت كثيرا ولكن لم اييأس وكنت اسأل نفسى دائما ما هو المطلوب منى بعد ذلك ؟؟ وذلك فى بعض لحظات الاحباط ولكن يعلم الله بمجرد حصولى على وظيفة مهندس تنفيذ لم اكل او امل فى عملى وانا على يقيين ان ما انا فيه الان من نعمه وخير وبحمد الله من التعب والجد والعمل الذى بذلته وانا صغبر ورغم عملى فى التنفيذ فكنت اخذ دورات فى الدوس والاتوكاد برغم ان عمل التنفيذ ليس له علاقه بذلك ولكن دائما ابدا كن مستعد كن مستعد 
ادعو الله ان يفرج كربك انت والزملاء الذين لايعملون وان شاء الله الفرج قريب بأذن الله 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 سبتمبر 2011)

نجانجا قال:


> اهلا استاذى السؤال هو كيف اكون مهندس جيد حديث التخرج فى ظل العطلة دى ومفيش اى اعمال ؟


اهلا زعيم المنصوره
لعلمك فى العطله دى استغل الوقت جيدا فى تجديد معلوماتك لابد وان تحاول بشتى الطرق فى التعلم اذا كنت محدد اتجاهك كمصمم لابد من تعلم البرامج الهندسيه اذا كنت تنوى ادارة مشروعات فعليك بالبرامفيرا اذا كنت تنوى التنفيذ والمقاولات فعليك بكتب التفيذ دائما ابدا كن مستعد اخلق لنفسك جو من العمل اتصل بالزملاء الذين يعملون حاول الاستفاده باكبر قدر ممكن منهم شاركهم وكأنك معهم فى العمل حاول ان تعيش معهم مشاكل عملهم كل هذا سوف يوضح لك هدفك بدقه ولاتقلق لان الرزق اتى اتى ولابد ان تشعر بحلاوته بعد طول عناء لذلك لابد وان تكون مستعد له بعملك وعلمك والذى لن يتوقف باخذ شهادة البكالوريوس من الكليه لانه ومع مرور الزمن ان لم تنتبه لتثقيف نفسك فسوف تداس ويتسلق غيرك ومن هو افضل منك عليك فى عملك
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## نجانجا (25 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكرك معلمى واستاذى 
ولكن سؤال 
رائ حضرتك فى المهندس خريج الهندسة الخاصة وما هى المقارنة بين المهندس خريج الكليات الحكومية والمهندس خريج هندسة خاصة بمعنى لو متقدم لمكتب حضرتك 2 مهندسين واحد منهم خريج حكومة بتقدير جيد و واحد خريج خاض بتقدير ممتاز حضرتك تختار ايه ؟


----------



## تامر شهير (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*ادامك الله لنا مهندس أسامة ...وجزاك خيرا ان شاء الله ...

كلماتك صادقة جدا ...أحسبك مخلصا فيها ..والله حسيبك *​


> لابد وان نقف مع انفسنا امام سكان المقابر والعشوائيات لابد وان نحاسب انفسنا من نحن المهندسين العرب وماذا فعلنا لاوطاننا وشعوبنا ماذا قدمنا لهم بشهادتنا ماذا قدمنا لهم بعلومنا وبرامجنا
> ان الشباب يئن من عدم وجود عمل وعدم وجود مسكن ونحن نتبارى هنا وهناك لم نستطع للان تغير نمط الخرسانه المسلحه العالم كله يتقدم من حولنا ويبنى للشباب والفقراء مسكن فى ظرف اسبوع بطرق وتكلفه لاتذكر ونحن هنا مازلنا ندرس فى الكليه الطرق البدائيه فى تصميم الخرسانه المسلحه واذا تحدثت مع احد الدكاتره عن برنامج الساب او الايتابس فانك تتحدث عن المحرمات اتعرف لماذا ؟؟ لاننا جميعا دكاتره ومهندسيين نرفض كل جديد نرفض التجديد لاتوجد رؤيا ولاهدف


----------



## أسامه نواره (28 سبتمبر 2011)

نجانجا قال:


> اشكرك معلمى واستاذى
> ولكن سؤال
> رائ حضرتك فى المهندس خريج الهندسة الخاصة وما هى المقارنة بين المهندس خريج الكليات الحكومية والمهندس خريج هندسة خاصة بمعنى لو متقدم لمكتب حضرتك 2 مهندسين واحد منهم خريج حكومة بتقدير جيد و واحد خريج خاض بتقدير ممتاز حضرتك تختار ايه ؟


الاخ المهندس /زعيم المنصوره نجاجا 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بالنسبه للجامعات الخاصه فى نوعيين النوع الاول وهى اعلى من الجامعات الحكوميه والنوع الثانى اقل من الجامعات الحكوميه فالطبع هناك ظروف لكل مهندس تتحكم فى مقدرته على الالتحاق باى جامعه سواء حكوميه او جامعه خاصه 
اما بالنسبه لشخص المهندس نفسه ومقدرته العلميه ومؤهله كمهندس وهو ما يهمنا او مايهم كل مهندس على مايدور فى السوق عموما للمهندس احديث التخرج فالطبع الجامعات الخاصه اعلى من الجامعات الحكوميه له الاولويه فى العمل يلى ذلك الجامعات الحكوميه ثم بعد ذلك الجامعات الخاصه الاقل هذا بعد فتره من العمل الى ان تختلف الفكره بعد عاميين او ثلاث من العمل فانا على المستوى الشخصى قابلت مهندسيين خريجى جامعات خاصه ذات المستوى الاقل من الجامعات الحكوميه على مستوى عالى جدا من العلم وعلى مستوى عالى جدا من تثقيف نفسه وهذا هو الاهم للاسف غالبيه المهندسيين يعتقدوا انهم بحصولهم على الشهاده انهم ادو ما عليهم وتركوا الكتب والمذكرات واصبحوا مهندسيين للاسف هذا بعد فتره يصبح عاله على العمل نفسه ويصبح عدم وجوده افضل لانه يفسد العمل 
لذلك ادعو كل مهندس وانا اولهم دائما ابدا لاخجل ولاحياء فى السؤال والمعرفه اليوم انت تسأل قبل ان تقع فى مشكله وكما اقول دائما سجل ما يجرى حولك اجعل اجندتك دائما فى يدك لانك سوف تحتاج اليها يعلم الله كم تعلمت من مهندسيين اصغر منى بكثير ولا اجد حرجا فى ذلك مطلقا بل على العكس اكون سعيدا وانا اتحاور واتناقش معهم لان الحوار فى حد ذاته يججد المعلومات ويفتح المجال للعلم والمعرفه ومن هنا تتولد الخبره والتقدم فنحن فى حاجه ماسه الى تغيير الفكر وتغيير الفهم للعلم لكى نبدأ فى زرع البذره الاولى لبدايه التقدم والعوده الى الرياده كما كنا سابقا وهذا متوافق تماما مع ديننا الحنيف وكل الاديان الاخرى وهذا ما امرنا به 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## نجانجا (28 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكرك معلمى واستاذى على كلماتك الرائعة 
ولكن عندى سؤال ف موضوع حملة دعم المهندسين الجدد يا ريت تنورنا :d


----------



## mecheil.edwar (10 أكتوبر 2011)

بعد هذا اللقاء المميز مع المهندس القدير
أسامة نواره

نود أن نستضيف المهندس القدير

شعاع سعيد
Shuaa Said ​


----------



## marshal111 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

المهندس شعاع سعيد برغم تواجده القليل له خبرة كبيرة جدا نتمني ان نستفاد منه 
واتمني ايضا المهندس الاستشاري ابراهيم


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (10 أكتوبر 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> بعد هذا اللقاء المميز مع المهندس القدير
> أسامة نواره
> 
> نود أن نستضيف المهندس القدير
> ...



كلنا شوق لا ستضافه الاستاذ شعاع سعيد......شكرا استاذ ميشيل


----------



## mecheil.edwar (11 أكتوبر 2011)

بعد إذن جميع زملائى الأجلاء 
سوف أبدء اللقاء مع المهندس القدير 

شعاع سعيد

استاذى القدير م شعاع سعيد 
من خلال قراءة سطور قليلة من موضوعاتكم المميزة 
ندرك سريعا أن خلف هذه السطور 
مهندس قدير لديه من الحكمة والعلم والخبرة 
الكثير والكثير

فهل لنا أن نتعرف أكثر على شخصكم الكريم 
الأسم الكريم
الدرجات العلمية 
الخبرات ومجال العمل

ننتظر حديثكم الشيق وكلماتكم الرائعة 

​


----------



## shuaa said (12 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
في البدايه اشكر الاستاذ المبدع ميشيل على هذه الدعوه الكريمه وكذلك الاخوه اللذين اقترحو اسمي من بين الاف الاسامي الرائعه في هذا المنتدى الرائع والذي اعتبره تكريما وشرفا وعز مضاف لي
ولا اخبئ عليكم اني تفاجئت حين رأيت اسمي مطروح للمناقشه كمهندس متميز لاني كنت اعتقد ان الاسماء المميزه في هذا الموضوع محصوره بأخوه معينين ومكررين مسبقا في هذا النادي لذى لم اكن مهتم جدا ( سابقا ) لهذا الموضوع وكنت ادخله بمدد متباعده لغرض الاطلاع فقط دون المشاركه ولكن حين وجدت اسمي مطروح وعن طريق الصدفه الحقيقه فرحت ولكن توقعت ان طرح الاسم لا يعني ان الاداره او الاخوه المسؤولين عن القسم سيدعونني مباشره
ولكن كل هذه الافكار تبددت وتحولت الى افكار ايجابيه حين وصلتني رساله من الاخ المبدع ميشيل يخاطبني بأسم الاداره للمشاركه بالموضوع
فشكرا له مره ثانيه وشكرا للاداره الرائعه على هذه الالتفاته
وانشاء الله سوف اجيبكم على اكثر الاسئله التي ستطرحونها واحاول جهد امكاني تحويل ذكرياتي وخبراتي المختزنه طوال الاربعون سنه من الدراسه والخبره العمليه والمتابعه الى سطور مكتوبه ليستفاد منها الجيل الجديد وليأخذ منها الصحيح ويحسن ويطور وان يبتعد عن الخطئ
وسأبدئ في الحلقه الثانيه الاجابه على اسئلتكم
والله الموفق والمستعان
شعاع سعيد
​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (12 أكتوبر 2011)

shuaa said قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> في البدايه اشكر الاستاذ المبدع ميشيل على هذه الدعوه الكريمه وكذلك الاخوه اللذين اقترحو اسمي من بين الاف الاسامي الرائعه في هذا المنتدى الرائع والذي اعتبره تكريما وشرفا وعز مضاف لي
> ولا اخبئ عليكم اني تفاجئت حين رأيت اسمي مطروح للمناقشه كمهندس متميز لاني كنت اعتقد ان الاسماء المميزه في هذا الموضوع محصوره بأخوه معينين ومكررين مسبقا في هذا النادي لذى لم اكن مهتم جدا ( سابقا ) لهذا الموضوع وكنت ادخله بمدد متباعده لغرض الاطلاع فقط دون المشاركه ولكن حين وجدت اسمي مطروح وعن طريق الصدفه الحقيقه فرحت ولكن توقعت ان طرح الاسم لا يعني ان الاداره او الاخوه المسؤولين عن القسم سيدعونني مباشره
> ولكن كل هذه الافكار تبددت وتحولت الى افكار ايجابيه حين وصلتني رساله من الاخ المبدع ميشيل يخاطبني بأسم الاداره للمشاركه بالموضوع
> ...



جزاكم الله خيرا استاذنا شعاع ووفقكم لكل خير...ونشكرك جميعا على التفضل بالجلوس على كرسي التحقيق
جدير بالذكر ان الدعوة لهذا الللقاء كان المفترض ان توجه اليكم من قبلي لكن رأيت ان مقامكم اكبر من ان أقوم باجراء اللقاء معكم فانبت استاذنا ميشيل لذلك ووافق مشكورا...
بانتظار اسئلة الزملاء واجاباتكم القيمة عليها

متابعين


----------



## mecheil.edwar (13 أكتوبر 2011)

نتابع حواركم الرائع ...


----------



## shuaa said (13 أكتوبر 2011)

قبل البدء اود ان اشكر الاستاذ الكبير والمتواضع والخلوق خالد الازهري على مداخلته اعلاه واقول له تبقى كبيرا مهما حاولت اخفاء ذلك علينا تحياتي لك وانا بأنتظار اسئلتك ( واتمنى ان لا تكون صعبه )

نعود ثانيه للاجابه على اسئلة المبدع استاذ ميشيل 

الاسم​
شعاع سعيد جهدي 

التحصيل العلمي​
بكلوريوس هندسة البناء والانشاءات
وهندسة البناء والانشاءات هو تخصص رائع يجمع الهندسه المدنيه والمعماريه وكان القسم الوحيد في الشرق الاوسط واقدر اقول في العالم والذي استنسخ من قسم البناء في جامعة لندن وكانت مدة الدراسه فيه خمس سنوات بمعدل ثمانية ساعات يوميا وكان المتخرج يعامل معاملة حائز على درجة الماجستير في دوائر الدوله في حينه وقد كنت انا اخر دوره لخمس سنوات ثم قسم بعد ذلك الى قسمين معماري ومدني وكان القسم المدني مدة الدراسه به اربع سنوات والمعماري اعتقد خمسه سنوات

الخبرات ومجال العمل​
استشاري هندسه مدنيه
اكثر خبرتي هي في مجال الاشراف والتنفيذ والاداره
اما التصميم فعلى مستوى اقل مما جاء اعلاه

وانا بأنتظار باقي اسئلتكم انشاءالله

تحيتي لكم

شعاع سعيد​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (13 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك مهندس شعاع سعيد 

ولكن ما هو سبب إلتحاقكم بالهندسة عموما

وما هى رؤيتكم الخاصة للهندسة بصفة عامة وكيف تسهم فى تطوير الوطن العربى بصفة خاصة 

وكيف يمكن أن نستفيد اليوم من كم المعارف الهندسية المتنوعة الموجودة الان بطريقة تفوق الوصف


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
ارحب بالمهندس شعاع سعيد في هذا اللقاء ، واتمنى عليه الاجابة على الاسئلة التالية
ما هي اهم المشاريع التي عملت بها؟.
ما هو اكثر مشروع استفدت من حيث الخبرة والمعرفة الهندسية؟

مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق​


----------



## shuaa said (13 أكتوبر 2011)

> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=98874&page=143#ixzz1ag5lpv2u
> 
> شكرا لك مهندس شعاع سعيد
> 
> ...




هذا سؤال عميق بالرغم من قصره ولكنه يحتاج الى عدة صفحات للاجابه عليه وخصوصا الشق الثاني منه ولكن احاول الاختصار جهد الامكان
لذلك سوف اجزء الاجابه الى جزئين حتى لا تكون ممله وسيكون الجزء الاول هو
اولا​


> ولكن ما هو سبب إلتحاقكم بالهندسة عموما




سبب التحاقي للهندسه هو حبي وعشقي لها منذ الطفوله حيث منذ ان كنت بالابتدائي كنت احب تشكيل الاشياء والاختراعات والتعلم من الحرفيين اللذين كانوا يؤدون عملهم امامي عندما نحتاجهم في انجاز متطلبات البيت من كهربائي اوسمكري او نجار ،حداد ،..........الخ وكانت عيوني تلاحق تسلسل حركاتهم وعقلي يسجل ويحفض وكنت اتبرع لمساعدتهم وكانوا يفرحون بتعليمهم لي والذي ساعدني اكثر هو ان جدي كان مقاول بناء وكنا كلما انتقلنا الى احدى بيوتنا الجديده وتكون حولها ارض واسعه اما ان يوسعوا البيت او يبنون جنبه بيت اضافي صغير يسمى بالعراقي ( مشتمل ) وكنت دائما مع الصنايعيه اتعلم منهم وبعد ذلك بدأ هوسي ينمو بأتجاه الميكانيك والاختراعات بعد ان بدأ برنامج بالتلفزيون العراقي اسمه ( العلم للجميع ) والذي اعلن عن مسابقه لمخترعات الشباب والحقيقه انا لم اشارك به بل تفاجئت ووجدت احد معارفنا يعرض جهاز من صنعه وكان في وقته محرك بخاري فأتصلت به كي يعلمني كيف طور نفسه بهذا الاتجاه فتبين لي ان لديه ورشه في البيت يمارس بها هواياته فعجبتني الفكره ومنذ ذلك الوقت احرص على عمل ورش في البيت وجمع كل المعدات والالات التي احتاجها وبعدها كبرت الفكره والطموح وبدأت اجمع المكائن والمعدات واقوم بجميع التصليحات المنزليه والابتكارات وبدأت بالتعرف على اهل الحرف الصناعيه مثل الخراطين واللحامين والنجارين و.......الخ وبعد ذلك بدأ حبي للفيزياء والرياضيات والمثلثات والهندسه الفراغيه بشكل كبير وكنت احصل بها على اعلى الدرجات بين زملائي وبعدها ازداد حبي للكهرباء في السنه المنتهيه من الثانويه لدراستي لها واستمتاعي بها وكنت احب ان اكون مهندس كهرباء
وقد تتعجبون لذلك ولكن لو تسألون اي مهندس سيقول لك انه كان يرغب اما مهندس ميكانيك او كهرباء او معماري لانه لا احد كان يعرف ماهية الهندسه المدنيه ولو انا كنت ربما من القلائل اللذين يعرفون ماهية الهندسه المدنيه حيث كان اخو صديقي الحميم يدرس الهندسه المدنيه وقد سألته في حينها ماذا تعني وقد فسر لي بطريقه مبسطه في حينه عن ماهيتها وكنت انذاك في المتوسطه ولكن كما ذكرت سابقا كنت احب ان اكون مهندس كهرباء 
وكان التخصص في الكليه في حينه يبدأ من السنه الثانيه وقد كان قسم البناء هو رقم واحد بالنسبه للطلاب ولكني اخترت قسم الكهرباء ولكن عند ضهور نتائج القبول تفاجئت بأني مقبول بالبناء والانشاءات وبعدها اكتشفت ان عمي كان له صديق دكتور بالجامعه وكان قد سأله عن احسن الاقسام وانه يريده ان يقبلني بذلك القسم كي يعملها مفاجئه ساره لي ولذلك عمل الدكتور المذكور على قبولي بقسم البناء وكم حاولت ان اغير القسم فلم استطع علما اني بقيت اداوم بقسم الكهرباء لمدة شهر محاوله مني لاقناعهم بتحويلي الى قسم الكهرباء ولكن دون فائده حيث ان النتائج طبعت وعلقت وليس بأستطاعت اي استاذ تغيرها وبذلك كتب لي ان ادخل هذا القسم الجميل الذي احببته بعد ذلك من كل قلبي لاني وجدت به ما احب من هوايات وكذلك انه علم ملموس يمكنك مشاهدت ولمس ما تصمم وتنفذ 
والى اللقاء ثانيا للجواب على الشطر الاخر من سؤالك

شعاع​


----------



## shuaa said (13 أكتوبر 2011)

> رزق حجاوي
> إستشاري الهندسة المدنية
> 
> السلام عليكم
> ...



قبل البدء على تكملت الاجابه على اسئلة الاخ ميشيل اود ان اشكر الاستاذ المجتهد والرائع الاخ رزق حجاوي على مداخلته الجميله واسئلته الرائعه والتي سأجيب عليها بالتسلسل حيث هي ستكون شبه استعراض لسيرتي الذاتيه لان المشاريع التي استفدت منها كثيره وكذلك التي عملت بها

( وانا اسف على التأخر بالاجابات لظروف خاصه وخصوصا امس واليوم هو يوم خميس وجمعه ولها وعليها ارتباطات تؤثر على التواصل )

شعاع​


----------



## shuaa said (14 أكتوبر 2011)

نعود الى اسئلة الاخ ميشيل والتي اقتبس منها الاتي​


> وما هى رؤيتكم الخاصة للهندسة بصفة عامة وكيف تسهم فى تطوير الوطن العربى بصفة خاصة
> 
> وكيف يمكن أن نستفيد اليوم من كم المعارف الهندسية المتنوعة الموجودة الان بطريقة تفوق الوصف



وكما قلت سابقا ان هذين السؤالين عميقين وسوف احاول ان اجيب عليهما من خلال ما كنت افكر به سابقا ومن التجارب التي مرت علي

اولا يجب ان يعرف الجميع ان كانوا قد ادركوا هذا الشئ ام لا ان هذا الموقع سوف يساعد على نهضة هذه الامه وسوف يدعم ويسرع من لحاقها بركب العلم والمعرفه ومن ثم الصناعه وسوف يسهل من خروجها من عنق زجاجة العالم الثالث الى العالم المتقدم وقد يبتسم البعض من هذا الكلام ويقول انه مدح لاجل المدح وهنا اقول لمن لا يعرفني اني لم ولن انشاء الله اداهن او انافق او اتملق لاحد طول حياتي العمليه وكانت هذه الصفه قد جلبت لي مشاكل كثيره لذا ما اقوله هنا هي الافكار التي كانت تراودني منذ زمن طويل هو لماذا نحن متخلفون عن باقي العالم من النواحي الفنيه بالرغم من العقول الجباره التي نتمتع بها والاغذيه الصحيه والمناخ والمياه والحاله الاقتصاديه والبعد الاسري والديني 
( هذا على الاقل كعراقي واعتقد ان اكثر الدول العربيه لها نفس الصفات )
وقد توصلت الى الاسباب تقريبا وهي بسيط جدا

اولا 
التوثيق

وقد يسئل البعض ما علاقة التوثيق بتقدم الامم
ان مشكلتنا اننا لانوثق تجاربنا ونكتبها حتى يستفاد منها الجيل القادم كخط شروع ليبني فوقها تجاربه الجديده وهكذا الى ان تكون الخبرات التراكميه هي المفتاح للوصول الى اكتشاف او اختراع يفيد البشريه ويفيد بلده وامته اولا وترانا كلما اردنا ان نبدأ بموضوع نبدأ به من البدايه وكأننا اول الاشخاص التي اتتنا فكرته لان قله منا يوثق تجاربه كما لا نستفيد من تجارب الغير وان كان هناك توثيق للبعض فأنه لم ينشره وبقى قابع في ادراج مكتبته او رفوفها وكم فكره ومعلومه دفنت مع اصحابها ولم يستفيد منها احد عكس الغرب الذي يوثق كل شئ وترى ان ابسط انسان عندهم قبل مماته يكتب سيرته الذاتيه او العلميه ويضعها على شكل كتاب لتستفيد منه الاجيال القادمه وفي بعض الاحيان تراه وهو يواجه الموت يكتب مايستطيع كتابته حتى يفيد الاخرين كما فعل سكوت وهو يواجه الموت بردا في رحلة استكشافه للقطب ومات هناك ولكنهم وجدوا مذكراته التي كان يكتبها حتى يوم وفاته لحظه بلحظه والتي استفاد العلماء منها وهل تعلمون ان نظريه الزلازل وتكون الجبال كان اول من طرحها شخص بسيط ، وما هي الكتب والعلوم من الهندسه والطب والعلوم الاخرى الا هي تجارب تراكميه للشعوب وان اي ورقه او معادله او نظريه تقراها ماهي الا نتاج معلومات تراكميه قد يكون عمر بداية بعضها الف سنه او اكثر ان كانت فلك او طب او هندسه
وسوف اقص عليكم قصه بسيطه حول اهمية موضوع التوثيق قد مرت علي انا شخصيا
في بداية هذا القرن ويمكن في عام 2004 على ما اذكر كنت في عمان /الاردن وكان هناك معرض للشركات الانشائيه وكانا على هامش المعرض نجلس نحن المهندسين من مختلف الجنسيات نتناقش ونتحاور بشؤون الاعمال الهندسيه والمقاولات وغيرها من المواضيع الفنيه فطرح احد كبار المهندسين العراقيين في حينه احدى المشاكل التي صادفته في دائرته وكان في حينه شخصيه مشهوره في انجازاته الهندسيه وكانت هذه المشكله قد دوخته مما اضطره لعمل تجارب عليها وبعد جهد جهيد ومصاريف كثيره اكتشف بأن حلها بسيط وقبل ان يذكر ماهو الحل قلت له ان حل مشكلتك هوكذا وكذا فتعجب الزميل من الجواب وقال كيف عرفت ذلك قلت له ببساطه لان هذه المشكله مرت علينا في سبعينيات القرن الماضي وكان احد الاخوه من المهندسين المبدعين قد وجد لها الحل وانا كنت واقف معه في حينها عندما كان يتكلم عنها وبقت في ذاكرتي ولكن الاخ في حينها لم يوثق هذه المعلومه وبالتالي لم يستفيد منها احد حتى ابن بلده
والحقيقه ان عدم التوثيق كان بالاحرى بسبب الوقت وكلفة الطباعه والتشجيع اواصتصغار الذات او عدم الثقه بالنفس واعتبار ما اكتشفه هو شئ سخيف او غير مهم وكذلك ثقافة ( اشعليه انا من الناس ) وخصوصا اذا لم تكن له فيها منفعه ماليه
وان ما ذكرته في بداية مقالتي هذه ان هذا النادي الموقر قد ذلل كل تلك الصعاب والان بمقدور اي مهندس ان يطرح اي فكره اومشكله لديه فسترى الكثير من الاخوه ينبروا للاجابه اليه وهنا تتوثق المعلومه وبالعربيه حتى يستفاد منها اي كان وبأي وقت و بضغطت زر بدون تعب وكلفه وذهاب الى المطابع وحتى
بدون تلوث بيئي ؟؟!
والحقيقه الكلام يطول عن التوثيق ولكن اعتقد ان الفكره واضحه وقد يقول البعض وعلامه التوثيق اذا كان هناك غيرنا يوثق ويؤلف والرد هنا يكون 
ثانيا
التأليف والترجمه والحصول على المراجع ببساطه
احيث لو كانت مؤلفاتنا تواكب التطور وكانت ترجماتنا ايظا جيده وكثيره ومتوفره وكذلك حصولنا على المراجع بسهوله لكنا قد سددنا هذه الفجوه بيننا وبينهم من زمان 
وهنا ايظا تم بأذن الله البدء بردم الهوه التي بيننا بمساعدة الحاسوب والعلوم المتوفره على الشبكه العنكبوتيه ووسائل الاتصال السهله وبدأت الثقافه تزداد كمتواليه هندسيه لدينا وكم ااسف على السنين التي ضاعت من عمرنا وكنا نبحث عن المعلومه بالابره من قلة المصادر وكلفتها العاليه وصعوبة الوصول الى ذوي الخبره والمعلومه المفيده والصحيحه وانا اغبط المهندس الشاب اليوم جالس في غرفته وتصل اليه المعلومه بكل يسر وسهوله وكذلك اخر ما توصل اليه العالم من تكنولوجيا خلال ثواني من نشرها وليس هناك بعد احتكار للمعلومه للعالم المتقدم فقط وكثير ما ترى مكتشفات او علوم حديثه يحاول مكتشفها ان يحتكرها ولكن تجد بعد فتره بسيطه يتم تسريبها وتنتشر ليستفيد منها الاخرون مثلا الى حد قبل فتره كان يعتبر الكونكريت الذاتي الدمك هو احد اسرار الصناعه اليابانيه بينما تجد اليوم كتب عديده تبحث في هذا العلم وتشرحه وكذلك التصاميم ضد الانفجارات كانت من احد الاسرار التي من الصعوبه الحصول على مؤلفاتها بينما الان تجد كثيرا من تلك المؤلفات موجوده على الشبكه وفي نادينا كذلك
وحتى لا يكون جوابي ممل سأتوقف هنا واكمل في وقت اخر
( ويتحمل الاخ ميشيل هذه الاطاله لانه طرح موضوع ليس بالسهل )

تحيه للجميع

شعاع​


----------



## shuaa said (14 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

نعود لنكمل

اذن تقدم الهندسه في البلاد العربيه تحتاج الى مركز قومي للتوثيق الوطني ويكون على شكل موقع في الشبكه العنكبوتيه يخزن كل العلوم والافكار وتحت اشراف اناس مقتدرين في العلوم الهندسيه لغرض الاستشاره وعطائها لمن يحب وباللغه العربيه وموقعنا نستطيع ان نقول هو نواة لهكذا فكره
وايظا نحتاج الى مركز قومي لترجمة الكتب الهندسيه العالميه اول بأول وبأشراف مهندسين متخصصين ويكون بدعم حكومي لانها تحتاج الى دعم مادي
وليس لترجمة المراجع فقط بل الان تتوفر افلام علميه ومحاضرات لاساتذه كبار تغني الطالب والمهندس حتى عن المحاضرات الجامعيه او المتقدمه مثلا اطلعت على محاضرات البروفسور ستيفن ريسلير الرائعه والتي طرحها بأسلوب بسيط وانكليزيه سهله والتي لا تدعك الا ان تكمل المحاضره معه لاسلوبه الرائع بأيصال المعلومه ويشوقك لاكمال المحاضرات الاخرى معه ولا تحس بالوقت وهذه المحاضرات موجوده في هذا النادي وحسب الرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=270446

ولكن مشكلة الطلبه قد تكون اللغه فأن ترجمة هكذا محاضرات سيسهل على الطالب هضم الماده بسهوله ويمكنه من مراجعتها وقت ما يحب
ويجب ان تتغير نظم التدريس بالجامعات وتتواكب مع التكنلوجيه الجديده فيمكن الاستاذ ان يحول محاضرته الى سي دي مضغوط جاهز يمكن الطالب من الاطلاع على المحاضره قبل الذهاب الى الجامعه ويكون الدرس مع الاستاذ للمناقشه والفهم وليس لنقل المحاضره من السبوره ومضعية الوقت المهم وكذلك التجارب المختبريه حيث اذا اطلع الطالب على التجربه على حاسوبه قبل ان يجريها بنفسه في الجامعه تختصر كثير من الوقت والجهد ويعطي الطالب الثقه والمجال لاسئله اكثر عمق لفهم التجربه من الاستاذ وهكذا

ولا ننسى ان يكون تدريس المواضيع الحديثه للتلميذ وليس مادرسناه قبل اربعون عام وهو ما اسميه بالتأريخ الهندسي من مواضيع عفى عليها الزمن والتي لا ازال ارى الشباب يتجادلون ويتناقشون بها ويضيعون وقتهم الثمين بها بدل الاتجاه الى العلوم الحديثه ولكن لا بأس ان ينور الطالب بهكذا مواضيع تأريخيه ( اذا كان لا بد من ذلك ) بواسطة محاضره على شكل سي دي يطلع عليها التلميذ واذا كان لديه اي استفسار يمكنه سؤال الاستاذ بذلك

وهناك اشياء كثيره يمكننا الاستفاده من العلوم الحديثه والتكنولوجيا المتطوره لدعم تطور الانسان والمهندس والبلد اذا كان هناك قياده حكيمه في البلد يهمها ذلك ويخططون صحيح للجيل الجديد

وهناك شئ مهم للمهندس ان اراد ان يكون ناجحا هو ان يطلع دائما على ما هوجديد في تكنولوجيه البناء من مواد الى اليات ودائما (وهنا المشكله) ان المواد الحديثه والاجهزه الحديثه تكون لشركات احتكاريه تنزل في الشبكه على شكل دعايه والمشكله ان اكثر المنتديات تمنع نشر المواضيع التي تعتبرها دعائيه وبذلك تفوت الفرصه في بعض الاحيان على المهندس والمتابع من الاطلاع على هكذا تطور لحظيا

والكلام يطول بهذا المجال وسأتوقف بهذا القدر واشكر هنا الاخ المبدع والخلوق اساذ ميشيل على هذه الاسئله الرائعه 
مع تمنياتي للجميع بالموفقيه والنجاح

شعاع​


----------



## shuaa said (14 أكتوبر 2011)

> رزق حجاوي
> 
> السلام عليكم
> ارحب بالمهندس شعاع سعيد في هذا اللقاء ، واتمنى عليه الاجابة على الاسئلة التالية
> ...





نجيب الان على اسئلة الاستاذ الرائع والمجتهد والذي اعتبره احد اهم اعمدة هذا النادي لجهده المتيز والرائع في ايصال المعلومه الى المتلقي عن طريق الصوره والرابط والشرح بدون كلل او ملل
فتحيه خاصه له
وادامه الله ذخرا لهذا المنتدى

الشق الاول من سؤالك حول اهم المشاريع التي عملت بها
وهي كثيره ولكن سأختار المهمه والتي اتذكرها 

حيث في بداية حياتي العمليه والمشروع الاول الذي عملت به كان 
( الكليه العسكريه الفنيه )

والمشروع الثاني ( وكنت انا المهندس المنفذ ) هو ( قواعد للجيش وللصواريخ بالتحديد ) ولم اكن سابقا اذكرها في سيرتي الذاتيه لكونها سريه ولكن الان لم يبقى شئ سري بعد الاحتلال الا على المواطن البسيط

بعدها تم التحاقي بمباني ديالى وهي محافظه قرب بغداد لاكون مسؤولا عن ( مركز صحي وقائي ) واطلع على اول (مسبح مغلق ) في العراق ( تصور اول مسبح مغلق كان في محافظه صغيره وليس في بغداد ) وبعد هذا المسبح تم انشاء اول مسبح مغلق في بغداد في نادي الصيد العراقي الحالي في منطقة المنصور وقد نفذ من قبل نفس مقاول مسبح ديالى والذي طلب مني في حينه تخطيط المبنى وتسقيطه على الارض

ومع هذه الابنيه كنت مسؤول على مبنى ( المعهد الزراعي ) ينفذ بطريقة تسليم المفتاح من قبل شركه فلنديه وكان المشروع يقع على الحدود العراقيه الايرانيه وكنت انا المهندس المقيم وكانت هذه اول مره بحياتي اطلع على ماهية التنفيذ بطريقة تسليم مفتاح وهذا الكلام في اواسط السبعينيات

بعد ذلك شاركت بمشروع ( جامعة بغداد ) في منطقة الجادريه في بغداد وهو عباره عن مدينه ضخمه ومتكامله تحوي على عشرات الكليات وكذلك اقسام داخليه ودور سكنيه للاساتذه وملاعب ومكتبه كبيره ومطاعم وجامع والبرج الرئسي للجامعه وكذلك الشوارع والمتنزهات وكل ماتحتاجه المدن الجامعيه بالعالم وكان المصمم شركه استشاريه امريكيه اسمها تاك والمنفذين هم الشركه العامه للمقاولات وهي شركه حكوميه وكانت عامله مشاركه مع شركات بريطانيه بقيادة شركة تيلروودرو الاشهر وكنت انا في حينها مسؤول القسم الثالث مره والقسم الثاني مره اخرى وكان قسمي يشمل كليات الهندسه والعلوم وكان هذا المشروع مدرسه للمهندسين العراقيين بكل ماتعنيه من كلمه ولي ذكريات جميله فيه لانه يقع في اجمل منطقه في بغداد وهي عباره عن شبه جزيره عباره عن بستان كبير من اشجار النخيل والحمضيات يحيط بها نهر دجله من ثلاث جهات اي ان النهر يلف حول الجامعه ومن الاشياء التي افتخر بها عندما امر قرب الجامعه هو ( الجامع ) الذي نفذه احد زملائي ولكنه طلب مني اسقط احداثياته وتخطيطها له علما ان قبته اغرب ما تكون بالنسبه للمعمار لاسلامي في حينه وهي تبدأ من الارض وتجلس على ثلاثة نقاط فقط

وبعد ذلك طلب مني تنفيذ ( مختبرات الصحه العامه ) تنفيذ مباشر اي انا اكون المنفذ ويقع الموقع ايظا في منطقه جميله في بغداد تدعى ساحة الاندلس ولي ايظا قصه غريبه مع هذا المشروع

بعدها كلفت كمهندس مقيم على احدى الشركات الاجنبيه لتنفيذ مشروع مبنى لادارة مشاريع التصنيع العسكري والتي هي الان ( وزارة الري ) في شارع فلسطين وهو اول مبنى بالعراق نستعمل فيه مادة ال ( جي ار بي ) في الواجهات وبقيت مع هذا المشروع من دق الركائز حتى جلب الاثاث له من الخارج وبقي لي مكتب به لمده طويله وانا اقود بمعيته عدة مشاريع اخري وكانت لي ايظا ذكريات جميله مع هذا المشروع 

وبمعية المشروع اعلاه كلفت بأدارة عده مشاريع بأن واحد وهي [ مستشفي الرشيد العسكري ( القسم الجراحي ) ] وكانت تنفذه شركه اجنبيه 
و( وزارة الداخليه ) الحاليه وكانت ايظا تنفذها شركه اجنبيه 
والتردد على بعض المشاريع مثل (مستشفي العلاج الطبيعي ) في منطقة السبع ابكار وكانت الشركه المنفذه يابانيه ومشاريع اخرى نسيت اسماءها منها (مبنى التقييس والسيطره النوعيه ) بالجادريه وكانت تنفذه نفس الشركه المنفذه لمستشفى الرشيد

ثم الاشراف على الشركه السويديه لتنفيذ ( ملاجئ نوويه ) في مدينة الظباط في بغداد

ثم تنفيذ مباشر ( لمستشفى العلويه للولاده )

وبعدها انتدبت لتنفيذ (مشاريع صناعيه عملاقه ) والاشراف على اكبر ( الورش الصناعيه ومعامل البريكاست ) في البلد والتي تتعامل مع الهندسه الانشائيه والتي تجهز جميع مشاريع العراق الصناعيه

وسنواصل بالحلقه القادمه بقية المشاريع

تحياتي

شعاع​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

shuaa said قال:


> نجيب الان على اسئلة الاستاذ الرائع والمجتهد والذي اعتبره احد اهم اعمدة هذا النادي لجهده المتيز والرائع في ايصال المعلومه الى المتلقي عن طريق الصوره والرابط والشرح بدون كلل او ملل​
> فتحيه خاصه له
> وادامه الله ذخرا لهذا المنتدى​
> الشق الاول من سؤالك حول اهم المشاريع التي عملت بها
> ...


السلام عليكم
لا استطيع الا ان ان اقف احتراما وتقديرا لكل هذه الخبرات والمشاريع التي عملت بها .
لقد كنت على يقين منذ بداية انضمامي لهذا المنتدى انه يضم بين جنباته افضل المهندسين العرب علما وخبرة وخلقا وهذه القناعه تزداد يوما بعد يوم .
فانا اتفق معك مع كل كلمة قلتها بخصوص التوثيق ونشر المعرفة الهندسية والخبرات بين اكبر شريحة ممكنه بين المهندسين بغض النظر عن الانتماءات العرقية والدينية فهذا المنتدى الطيب بكل اعضائة يحمل مشعل النور لينير للجميع طريقهم في الحياة وتقع عليه مسؤولية النهوض بالامة كلها فهو اول منتدى هندسي بلا منازع وليس ذلك بحسب وانما الكثير مما ينشر فيه من مواضيع وحوارات وكتب ينقل حرفيا في كل المنتديات الهندسية والجامعية وعلى صفحات الفيس بوك.دون ان يضير من مكانة هذا المنتدى العملاق باعضائة جميعا.
وفي هذه المناسبة لا يسعني الا ان اتقدم للمهندس الخلوق مشيل بالشكر الجزل على طلب استضافتك في المنتدى ، فقد سمح لنا بالتعرف على مهندس له من الخبرة والمعرفة الهندسية مالا يحظى الكثير منا بها.
فهناك تنوع وتميز في طبيعة هذه المشاريع ، والتي نطمع ان نتعلم منها ونوقف ازاءاها موقف التلميذ من الاستاذ.
فنتمنى عليك ان تعطينا المزيد من وقتك وعلمك ، وباركك الله لك في صحتك وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء.
وبانتظار التعرف اكثر على سيرتك الذاتية​


----------



## marshal111 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

فهناك تنوع وتميز في طبيعة هذه المشاريع ، والتي نطمع ان نتعلم منها ونوقف ازاءاها موقف التلميذ من الاستاذ.
* فنتمنى عليك ان تعطينا المزيد من وقتك وعلمك ، وباركك الله لك في صحتك وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء.
وبانتظار التعرف اكثر على سيرتك الذاتية*​* طيب لو حضرتك التلميذ احنا نبقي ايه ؟ *__* احترم تواضعك الشديد مهندسي رزق 
وبالنسبة للمهندس شعاع بجد حضرتك فخر للامة العربية كلها فكرا وادبا وعلما وصاحب رؤيا كمان اتمني ان نعرفك اكثر وان تعطينا من نهرك الابيض العذب الذي لا ينضب علمه ابدا
واتمني لو تحدثنا عن المشاكل التي عجزت امامها او صعب عليك حلها واخذت منك الوقت الكثير لحلها مع ذكرها حتي تعم الافادة 
واسف بشدة لاني قاطعت حديث المهندسين الافاضل ....
وفي النهاية اكرم الله شعب العراق وسوريا ومصروفلسطين والعرب جميعا وحررهم من ذويهم ومن اعدائهم 
 *


----------



## shuaa said (15 أكتوبر 2011)

> رزق حجاوي
> إستشاري الهندسة المدنية
> 
> السلام عليكم
> ...




نقف هنا احتراما وشكرا للاستاذ الرائع والمتواضع
رزق حجاوي
على تعليقه الرائع اعلاه

شعاع
​


----------



## shuaa said (15 أكتوبر 2011)

> marshal111
> فهناك تنوع وتميز في طبيعة هذه المشاريع ، والتي نطمع ان نتعلم منها ونوقف ازاءاها موقف التلميذ من الاستاذ.
> 
> فنتمنى عليك ان تعطينا المزيد من وقتك وعلمك ، وباركك الله لك في صحتك وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء.
> ...



شكر خاص لمهندس المستقبل والمتابع والحريص على اخذ العلم
استاذ اسلام
على مداخلته الجميله وانشاءالله سوف تقرأ ماهو جميل وممتع من اهل الخبره
بالموفقيه انشاءالله

شعاع
​


----------



## shuaa said (15 أكتوبر 2011)

والان نعود لاكمال بقية المشاريع

وانا اسف للاطاله ولكن لا استطيع ان اهمل اي مشروع يمر على ذاكرتي الا وادرجته لان هذ المشاريع لها في قلبي محبه و ذكريات خاصه لا استطيع ان اهمل ذكرها والله انا مرات بقدر افتخاري بمشاريعي الا اني اخجل من ذكرها لكثرتها وخوفا من المتلقي ان يعتبر هذا الشئ تباهي او مبالغه ولكن كون الموضوع هنا هندسي بحت وسيبقى هنا للتوثيق وكي يستفاد منه الجيل الجديد كتأريخ وكي يطلعوا على ما صادفني وماتعلمت من خبرات من كل مشروع بقدر ما كنت اعطي لجيل المهندسين الذين كانو يعملون بمعيتي لذا سأستمر وبأختصار

بالاضافه الى ما ذكرناه سابقا فقد اشرفت على ( المبنى الاداري لمنشأة عقبه والمصانع الخاصه بها ) وكان لي قصه ايظا في هذه المنشأه الرائعه والتي كانت لديها معدات هندسيه عملاقه ومتطوره والتي فككت بعد الغزو ونقلت من قبلهم الى جهات مجهوله

وكذلك مشروع ( المظفر ) والخاص بالالكترونيات والاشارات الراديويه 

والمشروع ( المشترك ) 

والحقيقه هناك كثير من هذه المشاريع ان كانت تحمل ارقام او اسماء خاصه تطول القائمه بها

وكذلك كنت المهندس المشارك والمساند لكثير من المشاريع الكبرى كوني مديرا للورش الفنيه فقد شاركت بتنفيذ ( اول جسر ) ينفذ بكوادر عراقيه على نهر الفرات والذي يربط محافظة الرمادي بمحافظة بابل عند منطقة اليوسفيه

وكذلك ( اعادة تأهيل مباني ضخمه في بغداد ) بعد العدوان الامريكي الاول على العراق سنة 1991 وكانت خبره جديده ومضافه

وهل تعرفون ان العدوان سنة 1991 كان الاشرس على العراق من زاوية تحطيم البنيه التحتيه ولكن استطاع الكادر العراقي من اعاد الكهرباء مثلا خلال اقل من شهر الى بغداد واكثر من هذه المده بقليل في باقي المحافضات اما الان فمرت تسع سنوات ولم يستطيعوا اعادة الكهرباء الى بغداد بالرغم من انها لم تدمر كما في المره الاولى واذكر ان الكهرباء كان موجود في بغداد عند احتلالها؟!

اما ( برج بغداد والجسر ذو الطابقين ) فكانت الورش مسانده لهم

ومن الامور التي افرح من اراها بقدر ماهي صغيره ولكن لها اثر في هي احدى المحطات التلفزيونيه اثناء الاذان تظهر جامع كنا قد نفذناه في مدينة تكريت وهو ( اكبر جامع في تكريت ) وقد صممت انا الديكورات الاسلاميه الخاصه بالكتائب التي توضع على الشبابيك وكذلك الجدار المعدني الخارجي من خلفيتي و هوايتي المعماريه والتي نفذتها بالورش ويقرب المخرج فيه الصوره على هذا الديكور ويركز عليه وهنا يعود شريط ذكرياتي بسرعه عندما اشاهدها الى ذلك الوقت الجميل 

والذي ذكرته سابقا هي المشاريع المهمه اما المشاريع الصغيره والبينيه فلا مجال الى ذكرها

اما اغرب المشاريع التي انجزتها فكانت باليمن والغرابه ليست بالمشاريع بقدر ما كانت غريبه من ناحية الاداره والتعامل 

حيث نفذت ( سد باجل ) وهو اول سد باليمن بأيدي وطنيه وكان يقع في مدينة باجل قرب الحديده في وادي اسمه وادي سهام وكان لي هناك ذكريات ومفارقات لم انساها ودائما ارى هذا السد في التلفزيون اليمني كأحد اهم منجزات اليمن ويبثوه في اعيادهم الوطنيه كمنجز وطني مهم

وكانت لي تجربه اخرى بالمشاركه بتنفيذ شارع خارجي طويل بين الجبال في اجمل مناطق اليمن من حيث الطبيعه والمناخ والجغرافيه والطبيعه الاجتماعيه وكانت تجربه فريده ايظا لكون هندسة الطرق في هكذا ظروف جديده علي كمهندس مباني

وكانت ايظا لي تجربه جديده بقيادة احدى الشركات المحلي الكبرى باليمن كمساند ومقاول ثانوي مع شركة النفط الكنديه ( كندين اوكسي ) والتي بدل بعد ذلك اسمها الى نكسون (على ما اعتقد ) وكذلك حصلت هناك مفارقات لا انساها

بعد ذلك رجعت الى العراق وعملت مقاول الى ان حصل العدوان على العراق سنة2003 ولم استلم اتعابي من الحكومه للمشاريع التي نفذتها لهم الى حد الان بالرغم من دفعي الضرائب الخاصه بها؟؟!

ثم ذهبت الى الخليج لزيارة اولادي هناك وشاءت الصدف ان يطلبوني كمدير عام بأحدى الشركات الكبرى في سلطنة عمان ولكن القدر لم يمهلني كثير حيث بعد اعصار جونو بمده كان لدي اجتماع في معمل السمنت العماني والذي لديه اسهم كبيره في الشركه التي اديرها ولكن بالطريق حدث لي حادث غير متوقع نتيجه لمحاولة احدى الشركات تصليح الشارع وبدون وضع علامات تحذيريه مما ادى الى انقلاب السياره واصبت بعدها بالشلل التام ولم يستطع الطب الى حد الان من شفائي

اتمنى من الله ان يبعد عنكم كل مكروه

وفي المره القادمه سأشرح الاشياء والمفاصل المهمه التي استفدت منها من كل مشروع

شعاع
​


----------



## anass81 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

shuaa said قال:


> والان نعود لاكمال بقية المشاريع​
> وانا اسف للاطاله ولكن لا استطيع ان اهمل اي مشروع يمر على ذاكرتي الا وادرجته لان هذ المشاريع لها في قلبي محبه و ذكريات خاصه لا استطيع ان اهمل ذكرها والله انا مرات بقدر افتخاري بمشاريعي الا اني اخجل من ذكرها لكثرتها وخوفا من المتلقي ان يعتبر هذا الشئ تباهي او مبالغه ولكن كون الموضوع هنا هندسي بحت وسيبقى هنا للتوثيق وكي يستفاد منه الجيل الجديد كتأريخ وكي يطلعوا على ما صادفني وماتعلمت من خبرات من كل مشروع بقدر ما كنت اعطي لجيل المهندسين الذين كانو يعملون بمعيتي ولم يستطع الطب الى حد الان من شفائي​
> 
> اتمنى من الله ان يبعد عنكم كل مكروه​
> ...


 
السلام عليكم أستاذي الكريم شعاع 

صراحة , لا أملك أمام هذا التواضع والرضى بما قسم الله , إلا أن أدعو الله عز وجل أن يكتب لك في كل عذاب أو نصب حسنة تلقاها يوم القيامة فتدخلك الجنة من باب الصابرين 

"قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما يصيب المؤمن من شوكة فما فوقها إلا رفعه الله بها درجة أو حط عنه بها خطيئة "

بارك الله لنا فيك وبعلمك , وننتظر منك المزيد من العطاء والافادة من خبرتك المميزة

وتقبل تحياتي ودعائي لك


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (15 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم.....ماشاء الله تبارك الله.......سجل وسيرة ذاتيه مفخرة كبيرة لك ولكل اهل بيتك ...استاذ شعاع عيني عليك باردة....الصراحه لا اجد كلمات استطيع ان اعبر بها عن فخرنا بوجودك معنا في الملتقى.والذي اتاح لنا فرصه التعرف عليك...ادام الله في عمرك ورزقك الشفاء التام واثابك الجنه على صبرك ....ونحن بانتظار على احر من الجمر لاكمال شرحك ....وعذرا للمقاطعه.


----------



## shuaa said (15 أكتوبر 2011)

> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=98874&page=145#ixzz1asyx2dky
> 
> السلام عليكم أستاذي الكريم شعاع
> 
> ...



شكرا للمبدع الصامت والجندي المجهول لهذا النادي الاستاذ انس 

على كلماتك الطيبه ودعائك الذي احس به نابع من القلب وانشاءالله لنا ولكم ولكل الطيبين الجنه

شعاع​


----------



## shuaa said (15 أكتوبر 2011)

> م.احمد العراقي
> 
> السلام عليكم.....ماشاء الله تبارك الله.......سجل وسيرة ذاتيه مفخرة كبيرة لك ولكل اهل بيتك ...استاذ شعاع عيني عليك باردة....الصراحه لا اجد كلمات استطيع ان اعبر بها عن فخرنا بوجودك معنا في الملتقى.والذي اتاح لنا فرصه التعرف عليك...ادام الله في عمرك ورزقك الشفاء التام واثابك الجنه على صبرك ....ونحن بانتظار على احر من الجمر لاكمال شرحك ....وعذرا للمقاطعه.



شكرا للمهندس الخلوق والملتزم ومهندس الطرق المستقبلي الناجح بأذن الله احمد العراقي على شكره وكلماته الطيبه

شعاع​


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (15 أكتوبر 2011)

shuaa said قال:


> شكرا للمهندس الخلوق والملتزم ومهندس الطرق المستقبلي الناجح بأذن الله احمد العراقي على شكره وكلماته الطيبه
> 
> شعاع​



استاذ شعاع بارك الله بيك شكرا لهذه الدفعه المعنويه الكبيرة..لكن الصراحه رغم اني حاليا اشتغل بالطرق لكن نادرا ما ادخل قسم الطرق واغلب الوقت اقضيه هنا في الهندسيه المدنيه..استاذ شعاع اريدك تحجينا بالتفصيل عن تجربتك وي الطرق ...شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بعمرك


----------



## mecheil.edwar (16 أكتوبر 2011)

نتابع حواركم الممتع أستاذنا القدير والأخ الأكبر لنا جميعا م شعاع سعيد ....


----------



## أسامه نواره (16 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
استاذنا الكبير ومهندسنا الفاضل المهندس/ شعاع
بعد كل هذه الخبرات وهذه الجولات فى الهندسه المدنيه فى مختلف الوطن العربى ادعو الله ان تكون فى ميزان حسناتكم لى بعض التساؤلات :-
1- ماهو شعاع الامل الذى يراودكم فى الهندسه المدنيه ولم تستطع تحقيقه
2- ماهو شعاع الامل الذى لم تستطع عمله لبلدكم الغالى فى الهندسه المدنيه
3- ماهو شعاع الامل الذى تحلم به للمهندسين العرب
4- ماهو شعاع الامل الذى تحلم به للامه العربيه 
اشكر المهندس القدير mecheil edwar على استضافه هذه الشمعه التى تضئ الليل المظلم وتضفى شعاع الامل للمهندسين العرب على استضافته للمهندس شعاع
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

شفاك الله وعافاك يا استاذنا الفاضل مهندس شعاع 
متابع لحواركم الممتع​


----------



## shuaa said (16 أكتوبر 2011)

> أسامه نواره
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> استاذنا الكبير ومهندسنا الفاضل المهندس/ شعاع
> ...



هنا نحتاج الى وقفه خاصه لتحية الاخ والاستاذ المبدع في علم التصميم والذي اتوقع له ان يكون مستقبلا احد المراجع المهمه بالتصميم وذلك لمتابعته وحرصه وعطائه اللا محدود لمن يسئل ولمن يريد المعلومه التصميميه بكل تواضع و ( عصبيه رقيقه ) في بعض الاحيان وهذا هو ديدين العلماء الحريصين على علمهم
وهو الاخ الرائع دائما اسامه نواره

واقول له شكرا على مداخلتك وكلماتك الطيبه واسئلتك الرائعه والتي تعكس وطنيتك وحبك لبلدك خاصه والوطن العربي عامه 
وانشاءالله سأحاول ان اجيبك وان انتاقش معك بكل ماطرحت من مواضيع تمس وتر القلب الحساس وهي اسئله عميقه ايظا

شعاع​


----------



## shuaa said (16 أكتوبر 2011)

> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t98874-145.html#ixzz1aw5v7drx
> 
> شفاك الله وعافاك يا استاذنا الفاضل مهندس شعاع
> متابع لحواركم الممتع



اهلا بمشرفنا المتميز والمنطقي والمحاور الرائع والذي تحس بمصريته اللذيذه كلما استفززته لتأخذ منه اكثر من المعلومات والذي يعطي بكل طيبه وعلم والذي افتقدته خلال الاسابيع الماضيه في المنتدى وكنت اروم ان اعمل اعلان في المنتدى ليعلموني سبب عدم تواجده في المده الاخيره ولكن الحمدلله دخل اليوم وعلينا مباشره فأهلا 

بالاخ المهندس الرائع استاذ محي

وشكرا على مداخلتك ودعائك الطيب

شعاع​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

shuaa said قال:


> اهلا بمشرفنا المتميز والمنطقي والمحاور الرائع والذي تحس بمصريته اللذيذه كلما استفززته لتأخذ منه اكثر من المعلومات والذي يعطي بكل طيبه وعلم والذي افتقدته خلال الاسابيع الماضيه في المنتدى وكنت اروم ان اعمل اعلان في المنتدى ليعلموني سبب عدم تواجده في المده الاخيره ولكن الحمدلله دخل اليوم وعلينا مباشره فأهلا
> 
> بالاخ المهندس الرائع استاذ محي
> 
> ...



اهلا بك استاذنا الفاضل 
انا موجود لكن احيانا يكون الاتصال بالنت ضعيف نوعا ما او وجود بعض المشاغل الخاصه لكن عموما انا ما اقدر الابتعاد عن الملتقي الا لظروف قهريه 
واشكرك علي كلماتك الطيبه واسال الله ان يوفقك لكل خير


----------



## shuaa said (17 أكتوبر 2011)

اذن الان نعود لنسئل ماذ استفدنا من المشاريع المذكوره سابقا
حيث كان سؤال الاخ رزق	​


> ما هو اكثر مشروع استفدت من حيث الخبرة والمعرفة الهندسية؟


وهنا اقول من كل مشروع تعلمت حاجه ومجموعها هو الخبره التراكميه والتي اتسلح بها الان حيث بعض المشاريع تعلمت بها مساحه وبعضها اداره واخرى تصنيع وتشكيل وبعضها كونكريت ونجاره وحداده وقوالب وبريكاست والبري ستريس ومنها قوالب منزلقه واخرى تعلمنا منها ماهو الككر وكان اول مره يدخل هذا النضام في الشرق الاوسط وتعلمنا ماهو البوشهمر وماهي جماليته وجمالية الفيرفيس ومنها ادارة مشاريع ومنها اطلعنا على تكنولوجيا حديثه في حينها واخرى تعلمنا منها هندسة السدود والطرق والمجاري والابنيه الصناعيه.............الخ
وكما قلت لكل مشروع قصه جميله لن انساها
مثلا المشروع الاول تعلمت به علم المساحه وكيفية التعامل مع الاجهزه وخصوصا الكادر الذي كان موجود هناك كان قد اخذ دوره على الاجهزه المساحيه السويسريه الاشهر عالميا وهي شركة وايلد والتي تلفض بالالماني فايلد وتعلمت كيف انصب جهاز الثيودولايت على راس دبوس وبسرعه وهي عمليه ليست سهله للذي لا يعرف سياقاتها وبالتالي صار لي اساس قوي بالمساحه بحيث قمت اعمل دورات للمهندسين والطلاب وكنت رقم واحد بتسقيط الابنيه وتخطيطها وعمل السناتر للمشاريع 

وكذلك تعلمت من هذا المشروع ماهو الدبل تي والبريستريس وكيفية تنفيذها ووضعها كسقوف
وتعلمت كيفية ادارة العمل اليومي وكيف اعمل جوله اولى صباحيه لتقسيم العمل والتدقيق وجوله مسائيه للتدقيق وللتحضير لليوم الثاني
وكذلك ادارة المكائن والمعدات والورش بشكل بسيط
وكان هذا المشروع هو الكبسوله الاولى لانطلاقي الى فضاء المعرفه التنفيذيه و الى عالم التنفيذ بثقه عاليه

اما المشروع الثاني والذي بحق اعتبره مدرسه وهو حقيقه كان مدرسه لان المهندسين البريطانيين الملتحقين بالشركات البريطانيه المسانده كانو يأتوا ليتعلموا به ثم يذهبوا الى المشاريع الاخرى في العالم هذا المشروع هو ( جامعة بغداد ) حيث تعلمت لاول مره عن ماهية الككر والتي جلبته الشركه البريطانيه لاول مره في الشرق الاوسط وكذلك ماهية البوشهمر والسناتر والتدقيق الذي يتعاملون به بالملمتر وليس المليمترات بالاضافه لتعلمنا الشوب درونك الذي كان على اصوله والمشروع كان به ورش متعدده ومعامل بريكاست وخباطات مركزيه وحتى الاخشاب التي كانت تصنع منها الابواب مثلا هناك خبير بريطاني يقيس مقدار الرطوبه في الخشب قبل التصنيع وهذا فقط مثال بسيط على دقة العمل وكلام كثير يقال بهذا المشروع العملاق ولكن الوقت لا يتسع لذلك ومنها تعلمنا اشياء كثيره عن الاداره

ومثلا عن التكنولوجيا الغريبه التي مرت علي في ثمانينات القرن الماضي واني كنت مشرف على شركة ( اي بي في ) السويديه لتنفيذ ملاجئ نوويه نوع ( اي بي سي )
وكانت من عادتي ان اقرأ المواصفات العامه والخاصه للمشروع قبل البدأ بأي فقره
فأثناء قرائتي لفقرة الاصباغ للابواب المعدنيه وجدت الفقره تقول ان الصبغ يجب ان لا يقل عن كذا مايكرون والكل يعرف ان المايكرون هو جزء من 25400 جزء من الانج وهنا استوقفتني هذه الفقره فكيف سأتأكد منها وكيف اطرح الموضوع بطريقه تبين بأني اعرف كيف ادقق هكذا اشياء علما انا بحياتي لم تصادفني هكذا فقره
فهنا على المهندس ان يتصرف بحكمه لحفض ماء وجهه وكذلك ليتعلم ان كانت الفقره جديده عليه
فطلبت المهندس المعني وقلت له (وكانوا قد بدأو بصبغ بعض الابواب) ان صبغ ذلك الباب اعتقد لا يطابق المواصفات فقال لا اعلم وعلي ان اسئل المختص وكانت تلك الشركه كلها اختصاصات ولا يتدخل احد بعمل الاخر وليس مثلنا حيث هناك مهندس مختص بالكونكريت والاخر بالقالب والثالث بالحديد والاخر بالمساحه وهكذا
وهنا حضر خبير الاصباغ وقال لي اعتقد انها مطابقه فقلت له اثبت لي ذلك 
وهنا المفاجئه حيث اخرج من جيبه اله صغيره بطول القلم واسمك منه قليلا وفي رئسه قرص صغير دوار عند لفه تخرج ابره لتخترق الصبغ وبعد ان تصل حديد الباب تضهر صوت زقزقه ويتسجل رقم عنده وعندها يعرف سمك الصبغ ولحسن الحض رأيته يرفع حاجبه ويقول نعم الصبغ اقل من المواصفات لان الضاهر هناك طبقه اخرى لم يضعها الصباغ الى حد الان وهنا ضربنا عصفورين في ان واحد وهو تعلمنا شئ جديد وكذلك ادينا واجبنا بالتدقيق
ومثل هذه الاشياء تمر على مهندسينا كثير فعليه الطلب من المنفذ بأثبات ان مايعمله صحيح ويرى بعد ذلك كيف يستطيع الفني من اقناعه ومن هذه الطريقه يتعلم كيفية تدقيق الاشياء التي لا يعرفها بأسلوب يحفض ماء وجهه امام الصنايعيه والفنيين

وهنا اتوقف لان الكلام كثير ولكل موقع ومشروع قصه وموقف جميل واذا كان اي واحد منكم يعجبه سماع القصص الجميله ما عليه إلا ان يذكر لي اسم المشروع من الصفحات السابق وسأقص عليه تلك القصص والمواقف الجميله والغريبه في بعض الاحيان

والى اللقاء

شعاع

​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (17 أكتوبر 2011)

حديثكم ممتع وغنى بالعلم والمعرفة وأسلوبكم مميز فى سرد المعارف والخبرات ببلاغة فريدة ...​ 
واضح من خلال هذه السطور الجميلة هناك منهج واضح وأسلوب مميز سواء فى أدارة الأعمال أو فى أكتساب معارف وخبرات جديدة ...​ 

إنها كما تعلم مهندسنا القدير شعاع سعيد قضية شائكة بين أدارة العمل بطريقة ناجحة وبين التعامل مع القائمين على العمل من عمال ومشرفين إلى اخره ..​ 

أود لو يتسع وقتك لتقدم لنا خبراتك ومعرفتك بذلك الموضوع الهام مستعينا بسرد مجموعة من تلك الذكريات الجميلة والتى ولا شك سنستفيد جميعا من نشرها وسماعها ...​ 
أتابع حواركم الرائع ...​


----------



## shuaa said (17 أكتوبر 2011)

> mecheil.edwar
> 
> حديثكم ممتع وغنى بالعلم والمعرفة وأسلوبكم مميز فى سرد المعارف والخبرات ببلاغة فريدة ...
> 
> ...



المنطق ام القانون

تحت هذا العنوان ستكون اجابتي على سؤالك اعلاه

قد تستغرب عن ماعلاقه العنوان اعلاه بسؤالك وبأدارة المشاريع

وهنا سأقص عليك هذه القصه الحقيقيه التي حصلت اثناء احد الاجتماعات بين مدير عام وزارة الاسكان وبيني بحضور مدراء المشاريع والمهندسون المقيمون
وكان في ذلك الوقت توجد وزاره اسمها التصنيع العسكري وكانت لهذه الوزاره دائره او منشأه مختصه بالمباني وكانت نواتها مهندسين وكادر من وزارة الاسكان ولكن هذه المنشأه اوالدائره كانت معجزه بكل معنى الكلمه حيث كانت تنجز الاعمال الكبيره التي تأخذ سنين في وزارة الاسكان بخلال اشهر قليله وحتى اصبح رقم 6اشهر هو الرقم المفضل لديهم

وهنا سئل المدير اثناء الاجتماع السؤال التالي لماذا هؤلاء ينجزون اعمالهم اسرع منا وما هو سرهم علما ان كادرهم ليس بأحسن من كادرنا بل العكس ربما لان اكثرهم من الشباب عدى بعض القيادات القليله ؟؟!

وبما اني كنت قد عملت معهم ( التصنيع العسكري ) وانجزت لهم دائرتهم او مبناهم الرئسي و ان مدرائهم كانوا يمدحون ادائي بأجتماعاتهم امام كادرهم (كما كان يسربون الاخوه الاصدقاء لي ذلك) فقد كنت اعرف اسرارهم وهي اداريه اكثر منها فنيه 
فقلت له ببساطه انهم يتبعون مبدأ المنطق وليس القانون بأدارة اعمالهم ولهذا نجحوا

وهنا فتح المدير عينه ورفع حاجبيه وقال كيف ذلك انا لا افهمك وهنا كل الاخوه الحاضرين تواقين لمعرفة هذا السر وبعضهم ضحك بداخله على العنوان المطروح

وهنا فسرت له بطريقه مبسطه ماهو القانون وماهو المنطق وما العلاقه بينهما وما علاقة ذلك بسرعة العمل

فقلت له ان اي قانون في العالم يوضع لمنطق معين لمكان وزمان معين وعندما يصبح هذا المنطق قانون سيكون من الصعب عليك تجاوزه الا بسلطه او اخذ قرار انت تتحمل عواقبه في حالة الفشل او النجاح واننا احيانا علينا احيانا ان نتجاوز القانون لصالح المنطق لان القانون في بعض الاحيان يكون غير فعال للنشاط الذي صمم لاجله

فقال وضح اكثر فقلت سأعطيك مثال بسيط وسيفسر لك العلاقه بين المنطق والقانون

قلت له على سبيل المثال ان الاضويه المروريه (الترفك لايت) تعتبر قانون حيث اننا نعرف ومن دراستنا ان الاخوه المهندسين قبل ان يصمموا الترفك يرسلون اناس للوقوف في تقاطع الطرق ويحسبون السيارات الماره بكل اتجاه وفي اوقات الذروه حتى يعرفوا ماهي المده التي يضعوها للضؤ الاحمر والاخضر وهكذا تصمم الترفك لايت وكما درسناه ومارسناه 

اذن هنا اصبح هنا قانون ولكنه مصمم على منطق وقت الذروه اما الصباحيه او اثناء انتهاء الدوام الرسمي وليس على منطق اخر مثلا في منتصف الليل لانه لاتوجد هناك ذروه بينما يبقى الترفك شغال على نفس منطق الذروه ويبقى القانون ساري وان تجاوزت الاشاره (القانون) سوف تحاسب
وهنا تأتي اصل المشكله وهو توقع (لاسامح الله) انه في منتصف الليل احد الاعزاء عليك حالته خطره ويستوجب نقله الى المستشفي بسرعه والا...... وعند نقلك اياه بالسياره صادفتك اشارات مرور حمراء وهي تأخذ وقت طويل ولا يوجد ما يحجب الرؤيا عنك يمينا اويسار وانت لا ترى هناك سيارات قادمه هل تتجاوز الاشاره وهو المنطق ام تنتظر حتى ينتهي وقتها وتعبر وهو القانون ولكنك ستعرض حياة عزيزك الى الخطر

هنا انقسم الحاضرون الى قسمين احدهم ايد القانون والاخر ايد المنطق وطبعا المدير ايد القانون مجبرا على اساس انه مسؤول حكومي وقيادي فيجب ان يلتزم بالقانون ولو امام المجتمعين

وهنا سئل المدير ما علاقة هذا بموضوعنا فقلت له ان الاخوه بالتصنيع يتبعون المنطق بالتنفيذ فمثلا عندنا قانون بالاسكان عند شراء اي حاجه من الاسواق المحليه للمشروع علينا تشكيل لجنة مشتريات وهذه اللجنه عليها ان تنزل للسوق وتجلب ثلاثة عروض وبعدها تجلب للمركز لتحليل العروض ومن ثم يختار العرض الاحسن سعرا وبعد ذلك يعطى الامر بجلب الماده من السوق فلاحظوا كم وقت تستغرق هذه العمليه بالاضافه الى مشكله اخري استجدت اثناء الحصار على العراق فكان الدينار العراقي يتدهور بالايام وان لكل يوم للدينار سعر وطبعا بالنازل وهنا تكمن المشكله حيث بعد خروج الموافقه على الشراء من لجنة التحليل وذهابهم للسوق لجلبها يرون ان سعرها قد ازداد وان التاجر يرفض بيعهم الماده بنفس السعر الذي اعطاهم اياه قبل عدة ايام فهنا على اللجنه اعادة الدوره البيروقراطيه لجلب العروض من الصفر وهنا يكون التأخير بينما في التصنيع تتصل اللجنه بالمدير مباشره من الاسواق وتقول له هذه هي الاسعار ويعطيهم الموافقه بالتلفون وتحضر الماده رأسا الى موقع العمل ويباشر بأستعمالها وكان هناك ثقه بكادرهم وكذلك هناك صلاحيات واسعه لمدرائهم مدعومه من مسؤولين حكوميين مما ادى الى دفع اعمالهم بسرعه وكأنها مقاول اهلي وليس حكومي هذا بالاضافه الى التشجيع والرواتب المجزيه 
حتى اتذكر بأنه طلب منهم مره بأنشاء جسر على نهر الفرات وهو اعرض من نهر دجله وكانوا يريدوه بوقت قياسي وهنا تملل الكادر من انه لم ينفذ جسر سابقا وكان جواب السؤوليين اعملوا ونحن نتحمل النتائج وان فشلتوا اعيدوا الكره مره اخرى!

هذا هو النفس الذي جعل التصنيع في وقته الشركه المعجزه بالتنفيذ ، والبيروقراطيه وقلت الصلاحيات والخوف وعدم المنافسه وفكرة انا بأخذ راتب ثابت لماذا المقامره والتجاوز هو الذي ادى الى تلكئ المشاريع الحكوميه الاخرى

وهنا سوف اعطيك مثال اخر عن المنطق وهذه المره انا بطله وبالمناسبه انا اعتمد هذا النهج كلما تسنت لي الفرصه لدفع العمل ولكن بأعتدال

ففي احد الاوقات كنت مسؤول عن احدى الشركات الاجنبيه والتي كانت قد اخذت المشروع بسعر قليل بشكل يؤدي الى خسارتها وكانت تفكر بترك العمل لان اكمالها العمل سوف يخسرها اكثر من تركها العمل قبل البدء به وهنا اجتمعت بالشركه وقلت لهم بأني سأحاول جهدي مساعدتهم واي فقره فيها فائده لهم سوف نستغلها لدفعهم وان نجحوا بهذا العمل سوف نعطيهم اعمالا اخرى ونفضلهم على باقي الشركات ولكن عليهم ان يقدموا عملا جيدا وبالمواصفات المطلوبه لاني عندي اهم شئ هو العمل الجيد فأستطعت ان اقنعهم (وعلى الاقل كان هذا اعتقادي) وكنت اسرع لهم بالسلف الماليه وانا احثهم على تقديم السلف مبكرا حتى يدفعوا العمل والذي حصل ان المشروع كانت مساحته ضيقه وليس به مجال لهم لوضع ورشهم والياتهم وسكنهم وان نقلوها الى مكان اخر سوف يتلكئ العمل وذلك لزحمة الطرق في بغداد ولكن كان هناك ارض جنب المشروع هي من محرمات السكه للقطارات وطلبوا مني استغلالها والحقيقه انا كنت اعرف ان الوزاره لا تقبل بذلك لانه محرمات سكه ولن توافق مطلقا على مفاتحت الجهات المعنيه ولو ان خط هذا القطار ملغي ولا يوجد اصلا قطار يمر من على هذه السكه وحسب علمي واتصالاتي وهنا استفسرت من دائرتي عن الموضوع شفويا قبل ارسال رساله رسميه مني توثق الموضوع فكان الرد سلبي ولكني هنا استعملت المنطق وتجاوزت ايجابيا بأعطائهم الموافقه ولكن بدون رساله رسميه مني وهم تفهموا الموضوع وانشأت الورش واكمل المشروع بأحسن ما يكون وتوالت كتب الشكر لي من كل جهه نتيجة المواصفات الراقيه التي انتها بها المشروع وهذه هي احد اسرار النجاح

اذن الخلاصه هنا بالاداره هو استعمال المنطق في الزمكان المناسب مع كادرك ومع الجهات المسؤول عليها اولا 

وثانيا دعم الشركه التي انت مشرف عليها وليس الانتقام منها في حال رغبتك ان تنجز العمل بسرعه وضمن المواصفات وبدون مشاكل

وهذه الدروس البسيطه هي الاسس التي استندت عليها بالاداره والتي كانت من اسباب نجاحي

وهناك مواضيع اخرى بهذا الشأن يطول الحديث بها وسأكتفي بهذا القدر

والى اللقاء

شعاع 
​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 أكتوبر 2011)

shuaa said قال:


> المنطق ام القانون​
> 
> .............................................................................................
> وهذه الدروس البسيطه هي الاسس التي استندت عليها بالاداره والتي كانت من اسباب نجاحي
> ...


 
السلام عليكم​ 
اتطوق شوقا لقراءة رودودك في هذا اللقاء فشعاع الامل والتعليم والتوجيةالذي ينبثق من كل كلمة في مشاركتك.

لقد اعادت كلماتك ذكريات سابقة كيف ان المنطق بالتعامل هو الافضل لمن يعي ذلك ويبحث عن مصلحة والحفاظ على الوطن ومقدراته فالقانون وحدة لا يحمي مقدرات امة ووطن.
فاذا نظرنا حولنا من قراراتل تتحذ بحجة تنفيذ القانون والمحافظة عليه وهي تنتهك مقدرات الوطن والامة.
وبما انك فتحت مجال التجارب في هذا المجال سأعرض تجربتين الاولى كنت مسؤولا عنها والثانية سمعت عنها.
في احد المشاريع الاستثمارية المهمه تم طرح عطاء على شركة محليه على بناء مصنع متكامل وان تكون ادارة المقاوليين الفرعيين من مسؤوليته ، وعند بدء المشروع وكما هو جاري لدى كثير من المقاولين عدم حساب التكلفة بدقة حتى قد تجد ان سعر العطاء بالكاد يغطي التكاليف .... وخلال التنفيذ بدأ انجاز المقاول يتراجع وخصوصا في قسم مهم جدا وهو محطة التنقية واذا لم ينتهي هذا القسم بموعدة فلن يتم تشغيل المصنع ؟؟!!!.
وكان السبب بالنسبة لي واضح وهو ان سعر المقاول في الخرسانة اقل من سعر التكلفة.فكان القرار بالاجتماع مع ممثل المالك ورئيس هيئة المديرين للشركة مالكة المشروع بان يتم دعم المقاول من خلال ​




اعطاءة مبلغ معين ان انهي تنفيذ محطة التنقطية والاعمال المتبقية لديه مكافئة.
شراء الاسمنت والحديد ونظام الشدة fromwork على حساب المالك على ان يتم خصم ثمنها من الدفعات الشهرية.​
ان يتم العمل بذلك بالاتفاق الشفهي وبدون محضر لان ذلك سيكون مخالف للعقد حيث ان تامين المواد من مسؤولية المقاول.​
واذا لم يتم الاتفاق على ذلك فالحل سحب العمل من المقاول والذهاب للمحاكم لحل هذا الخلاف وهذا سيؤدي الى تاخر المشروع وخسارة الشركة الاستثمارية لان هناك عقود اخرى مرتبطة مع شركات اجنبية اخرى.​
فكان القرار بدعم المقاول وتم انهاء المشروع بتأخر بسيط والان هذه الشركة الاستثمارية من انجح الشركات في مجالها.​


وهناك مشروع اخر كان يتم تنفيذه من قبل شركة اجنبية وكان من شروط العطاء ان يتم الدفع بالعملة المحلية ونتيجة لظروف اقتصادية انخفضت قيمة العملة المحلية بنسبة كبيرة تجاوت 60% فطالبت الشركة الاجنبية ان يتم تعويضها بمبلغ 1 مليون دولار لتغطية بعض من خسائرها حتى تستطيع انهاء المشروع الا ان المسؤول رفض ذلك بحجة ان ذلك مخالف للعقد.،فما كان من الشركة الاجنبية كما تغادر بدون اي اشعار وترك المعدات والكفالات.............. المهم تم اعادة طرح المشروع فكانت التكلفة 8 مليون دولار ؟؟!!. بينما تم العرض من الشركة الاجنبية مبلغ 1 مليون دولار لاكمال العمل قبل تهرب تاركة العمل.


والامثلة كثيره تجدها هنا وهناك وتبقى الجدلية قائمة كما ذكر استاذنا شعاع الامل لمن نحتكم ​

للمنطق ام للقانون​


----------



## بيكوك (18 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## mecheil.edwar (18 أكتوبر 2011)

shuaa said قال:


> المنطق ام القانون
> 
> 
> تحت هذا العنوان ستكون اجابتي على سؤالك اعلاه
> ...




لا أعرف هل أقول المهندس شعاع سعيد أم الفيلسوف شعاع سعيد ...أم كليهما معا ...

تحليل رائع جدا جدا وكلمات بأحرف من نور ... نعم لقد تمييز الأنسان بالعقل .. فالتفكير هو الذى يساعد الأنسان أن يطور من معارفه وأن يتغلب على المشكلات التى تواجهه ... 

أذكر مرة بأحد ردودك على أحد الزملاء بخصوص سلك الرباط bending wire وكيف يتم تثبيت قضبان التسليح ... فالشخص الذى يفكر ويتعامل مع المواد بكافة صورها .. تجد أنه يكتسب قدرا من الفهم والمعرفة غير مدون بأى كتاب او مرجع ... 

حتى أننى كنت أسعد كثيرا حينما أتحدث مع العمال وأستمع لوجهة نظرهم وأجد أنهم لديهم من المعرفة الفطرية التى أكتسبوها أثناء تعاملهم مع مواد البناء ما قد لا تجده مع مهندسيين كثيرين ..

تحليل رائع وتلخيص خبرات سنين فى كلمات موجزة ...


لو ألتمست منك - وأرجو ألا أثقل عليك - أن تصف لنا

ما هى أسباب نجاحكم بالعمل الهندسى بصفة عامة 

وما هو الأسلوب الذى أتبعتموه منذ بداية حياتكم المهنية 

وصولا بأعلا مناصب العمل الهندسى
​


----------



## shuaa said (19 أكتوبر 2011)

> mecheil.edwar
> 
> لا أعرف هل أقول المهندس شعاع سعيد أم الفيلسوف شعاع سعيد ...أم كليهما معا ...
> 
> ...


شكرا اساذ ميشيل

ولكن النجاح بالاداره يحتاج الى اسس منها شخصيه اي ترى هناك بشر لديهم مقومات القياده منذ طفولتهم وهي جينات يتوارثها البشر او تختفي في جيل لتظهر في جيل اخر وهناك القياده التي تأتي بالتعلم والدراسه والممارسه والتربيه العائليه والعكس صحيح اي هناك من لايملكون هذه الملكه ولم يتربوا عليها وليس لهم اصلا نفس او حب للقياده ويعجبهم دائما ان يكونوا بالضل وبعيدين عن الاضواء وهكذا اشخاص من الصعب ان يكونوا قياديين وان اجبروا او الضروف جعلتهم هكذا مثلا شخص يرث شركة ابيه وعليه ان يديرها او اخر اوصله تسلسله المهني او الوضيفي او .............. الخ الى ان يكون قياديا بالصدفه فستكون ادارته فاشله حيث اما سيكون طيب القلب فتضيع شركته او يكون قاس وظالم ودكتاتور فيضيع نفسه وشركته والقياده ليست في العمل الهندسي فقط وانما اينما تكون فان كنت في البيت او الجامعه او وزير فأنت تحتاج الى مبادئ القياده

وهنا لنترك الحاله الشخصيه لانه اصلا ان لم تكن لدى الشخص رغبه بالقياده فأنه لا يستطيع ان يقود اصلا وان تم تعليمه ، هنا يجب ان لا نجبر احد على القياده ان لم تكن لديه رغبه بذلك وقد صادفت كثيرا من هكذا اشخاص في حياتي العمليه

والقائد او الاداري المحنك هو الذي بأمكانه استفزاز الطاقات الكامنه لدى كادره وتحويلها الى طاقه منتجه يستفاد منها العمل ويعرف امكانيات اي من منتسبيه وماهو اتجاه قوته وماهي مؤشرات ضعفه لانه في بعض الاحيان الضعف يمكن تحويله الى انتاج فلهذا ترى ان طيبي القلب والذين يعتبرون من قبل بعض الاشخاص ضعاف هم احسن مايكونوا لدفع المنظمات الخيريه والانسانيه ويكونون امينين في لجان المشتريات وهكذا 

وعلى القيادي ان يكون مستمع جيد وذو خلفيه علميه وعمليه ومنطقي عند اتخاذ القرارات ويكون لديه على الاقل مبرراته المقنعه ويطلع دائما عما هو جديد في اختصاصه وان يقرأ كثيرا
وهناك اشياء كثيره في علم الاداره لاتتسع هذه الصفحه لها واعتقد ان اكثركم يعرفها ولكني فقط سردتها للتذكير ولاني اكره استعمال الانا في ردودي ولكني مجبر في بعض الاحيان على ذلك ولذلك استخدمت هذه الطريقه

الطاقات الكامنه

لانك سئلت عني شخصيا وعن ادارتي فأقول لك ببساطه بأني أؤمن بما جاء اعلاه واطبقه وان ادارتي هي استفزاز الطاقات الكامنه للكادر ومن ثم اختيار الاحسن منهم للقياده وحتى من العمال كنت اكتشف القائد من بينهم واجعله فورمن اوقائد مجموعه من العمال وتراه يعطي كل ما عنده حتى يثبت لي وللباقين بأن اختياري له كان موفقا وبهذا احصل على اعلى انتاجيه

وليس هناك شئ ثابت بتعاملي مع الكادر 

فترى احد المهندسين قد اخذ رسالة شكرومكافئه ماليه امس لعمل رائع كان قد قام به وبعد يومين يقطع من راتبه او يوبخ لانه اضر بالعمل فهو يفرح بالاولى ولا يحقد بالثانيه لانه يعرف بأنه مقصر واننا لانضلم احد واكثر الاحيان تكون المكافئه هي الحاضره ومن النادر ان يكون هناك مقصرين لان المنافسه بين الكادر كبيره وانا أؤمن بنظرية ( تعاظموا بالتغاضي ) بالنسبه للعناصر الجيده احيانا في الهفوات البسيطه

انفصام بالشخصيه

وما اقصده هنا ان الاداره في بعض الاحيان تحتاج ان تأخذ قرار لصالح العمل وانت تتألم على نتائجه الاجتماعيه في بعض الاحيان او عاطفيا تكون غير راضي عنه مثلا سأحكي لكم هذه القصه الحقيقيه والتي صادفتني في موقع العمل

كنت مسؤولا عن احد المشاريع كمهندس مشرف على احد الاقسام وكان بالتحديد القسم الثالث في مشروع جامعة بغداد وكان المنفذ هو احد المهندسين الرائعين ومن اللذين كنت احترمهم كثيرا وكان صديقا لي ومن النوع الذي يعشق التنفيذ وكان كل كادره من مهندسين وعمال يحترموه ويهابوه لجديته بالعمل وكنا دائما وقت الغداء نجتمع انا وكادري من المهندسين مع زميلي وكادره من المهندسين على طاوله واحده للغداء ويبدأ النقاش بأمور شتى عامه ويكون هناك كثير من المرح والمزاح في بعض الاحيان وذلك لاننا اصدقاء قبل كل شئ ونتنادى بأسمائنا اواسماء ابنائئنا ولكن عند انتهاء فترة تالراحه رأسا ينقلب الموضوع الى جد وتتبدل صيغة المناداة الى كلمة استاذ اواستاذي تسبق الاسم وهنا يعرف الجميع ان الراحه انتهت وبدأ وقت العمل وان مايطرح الان هو كلام رسمي وليس شئ اخر وعلينا اخذ المواضيع بجديه

وهنا اعود الى موضوع صديقي المهندس ومدير التنفيذ في القسم الذي انا مشرف عليه فبعد الضهر خرجت لاعمل الجوله الثانيه للكشف والتدقيق فوجدت ان اعمال النجاره قد بدأت بالتنفيذ في احدى السقوف العملاقه وكانت الطريقه التي ينفذ بها النجار قطع الخشب هي الطريقه الاعتياديه بينما اخر ما اطلعت عليه من رسوم تفصيليه حديثه (وكانت الرسوم التفصيليه تحدث دوريا وتصل الى الاقسام يوما بيوم ) ان هناك نظام خاص لتوزيع القطع الخشبيه بحيث تعطي الخطوط بين الخشب شكل هندسي معين اختاره المصمم المعماري فناديت على المسؤول في حينه واعلمته ان ما يفعله غير مطابق للمخططات وعليه ايقاف العمل والاستفسار من مديره عن نوع ترتيب القطع قبل ان يستمر مره ثانيه بالعمل وقد توقف وانا ذهبت الى مكان اخر للتدقيق والكشف ثم رجعت الى مكتبي لانجاز الاعمال المكتبيه الاخرى وفي اليوم الثاني وفي جولتي الصباحيه وجدت ان العمل في السقف مستمر بنفس الصيغه السابقه وقد انجزوا كميه كبيره منه وهنا ناديت مره ثانيه على المسؤول واستفسرت من الامر فقال لي لقد اخبرت المدير ولكن جوابه كان (استمر بالعمل) وهنا قلت يمكن ان النسخه الاخيره المعدله من الرسوم التفصيليه لم تصل الى الجهه المنفذه فذهبت الى مدير القسم التنفيذي واستفسرت منه فعلمت منه ان الرسوم قد استلمها ولكنه لم يدققها بالشكل اللازم وكان قد اعطى الامر بالتنفيذ ولا يستطيع الان الرجوع فيه لانه سيكلف شركته خسائر كبيره بالماده والوقت ولذا فأنه سيستمر بالتنفيذ وهنا اضطرني للكتابه الى المسؤول الاعلى بالامر والذي اتصل بالمسؤول الاعلي لزميلي والذي عاقب زميلي على تصرفه وهي اول عقوبه له بحياته ولكن مع ذلك بقينا اصدقاء وكانت وجهة نظر صديقي بانه يضحي بنفسه بعقوبه على ان لا تخسر شركته ( أو ربما خطئه امام كادره ) وللعلم ان شركته كانت حكوميه ايظا ؟؟

والكلام يطول حول الاداره ولا تكفي الصفحه عن احتوائها ولكن نسيت شئ مهم ان اذكره ان الوزاره في حينها كانت تهتم بالمهندسين ودائما تعمل لهم دورات تثقيفيه هندسيه وبالنسبه للمدراء كانت تعمل لهم دورات خاصه بأدارة المشاريع وكنت انا من المحظوضين بالالتحاق بتلك الدورات

والى اللقاء

شعاع
​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=2422217#ixzz1bhbdaq4i
> 
> 
> المنطق ام القانون
> ...



استاذنا الكريم 
انا لي تحفظ علي هذه المقوله 

لان القانون من المفترض فيه انه شئ مطلق وواجب انفاذ وملزم للجميع دون تفرقه 

انما المنطق شئ نسبي يختلف من فرد الي فرد حسب درجة العلم والثقافه والمعرفه والذكاء ..........زالخ 

وبالتالي فمخالفة القانون قد تؤدي الي مشاكل اكبر وان كان ظاهرها الانتصار للمنطق من وجهة نظر صاحبها التي قد تكون خطأ في بعض الاحيان 

وان كان القانون به يعض القصور فهناك جهات اخري مسئولة عن تعديل القوانين بما يتناسب مع الزمان والمكان 

وتقبل تحياتي واحترامي وتقديري


----------



## shuaa said (19 أكتوبر 2011)

> mohy_y2003
> 
> استاذنا الكريم
> انا لي تحفظ علي هذه المقوله
> ...



اشكرك استاذ محي على مداخلتك
وأن كل ماذكرت في مدخالتك اعلاه انا كنت قد اشرت اليه في تفسيري للموضوع وناقشته
وقلت ان القانون ملزم ولا يمكن تغيره او تجاوزه إلا بقرار وهناك كنا نتكلم عن قاده ومدراء ذوي مستوى عقلي المفروض ان يكونوا واعين ولذا قلنا انه سيكون مسؤول عن قراره سلبا او ايجابا فأذا كان القائد ذكي وكان قراره صائب اذن هنا يستحق التكريم والمنصب وأن كان عكس ذلك واخذ القرار بتهور وحماقه وغباء فهو هنا يستحق التوبيخ والعقوبه وقد يكون فقدانه لمنصبه هي النتيجه وقد يكون هناك نوع ثالث لا يقدم على اي قرار غير اعتيادي (قانوني ) وهذا الشخص يبقى في مكانه لا يتقدم ولا يتأخر واكثر الموضفون الحكوميون هم من هذا النوع
وهؤلاء الاشخاص الثلاثه هم رموز القائد الناجح والفاشل والهامشي
وهنا سأذكر لك هذه القصه من الحرب العالميه الثانيه
وهنا ارسل طيار انكليزي لضرب موقع صغير للالمان وفي طريقه شاهد قطار يحمل مئات من الجنود الالمان ومحمل بالبضائع فقام بقصف ذلك القطار بدل المهمه الصغيره التي ارسل اليها وكان يعرف ان ماعمله هو الاحسن وبذلك اقدم على اتخاذ قراره وقد كرم في حينه لهذا العمل
وهذه القرارات هي التي تبرز شخصية القائد ولو ترجع للتأريخ لتجد لكل قائد قرار هو الذي ادى الى شهرته
اخذ مثلا قرار القائد العربي الاشهر طارق بن زياد حين حرق السفن وجعل جنوده امام الامر الواقع اما النصر او الموت ولم يبقي لهم خيار ثالث وهو الهرب 
وأن ما ذكره الاستاذ رزق في مداخلته السابقه ماهي الا قصص تثبت ما اشرنا اليه 
وهناك قصص كثيره بهذا الصدد

مع تقديري

شعاع
​


----------



## تامر شهير (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*ما شاء الله ... لا أريد ان اعطل السيل الهادر من حضرتك مهندس شعاع ... استمر وفقك الله ... نتابع بشغف*


----------



## Eyadko (20 أكتوبر 2011)

زادكم الله ومنكم ومن حياتكم نستفيد ونزداد حبره


----------



## م . جميل (20 أكتوبر 2011)

متاااابع للقاء


----------



## shuaa said (21 أكتوبر 2011)

> أسامه نواره
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> استاذنا الكبير ومهندسنا الفاضل المهندس/ شعاع
> ...



نعود الان الى اسئلة الاستاذ اسامه نواره

والحقيقه انا اخرت الاجابه او بالاحرى ترددت لان الاسئله التي طرحها الاخ اسامه على بساطتها بالظاهر ولكنها تحتاج الى كلام كبير وكلما احاول ان اجيب عليه اتوقف لااجلها الى وقت اخر حتى اكون فيه مرتاح لان الخوض بهكذا مواضيع تحتاج الى هدوء كي لا تفلت الكلمات ويزعل اهل السلطه والقرار لان بعض الحلول تدخل من باب سياسة البلد والساسه في الوقت الحاضر لهم اولويات تختلف ان اولوياتنا نحن 
ولهذا سوف اختصر واتكلم عموميات وبدون عمق

حول سؤالك الاول



> ماهو شعاع الامل الذى يراودكم فى الهندسه المدنيه ولم تستطع تحقيقه



هو ان اقود شركه عملاقه وتضم اقسام حديثه اي اخر ماتوصلت له علوم وتكنولوجيا الهندسه المدنيه وانشاء مشاريع تبقى بصمه بعالم التنفيذ مثل برج خليفه او نفق المانش وان اتعلم منها بقدر ما عطي لها

اما عن سؤالك



> ماهو شعاع الامل الذى لم تستطع عمله لبلدكم الغالى فى الهندسه المدنيه



وهنا كنت اود ان انشاء عدة شركات هندسيه تخصصيه تنافسيه حكوميه تتنافس فيما بينها على انجاز مشاريع الدوله والمشاريع العالميه وامتصاص الايدي العامله العاطله عن العمل وهي بمئات الالوف وبالتالي اعاشة عوائلهم بدل الشركات الاجنبيه التي ملئت البلد والتي لا تشغل ابن البلد والعمله الصعبه تخرج الى الخارج وبدأ الفني الوطني يفقد خبرته ويكبر عمره ولا يتعلم الجيل الجديد منه ولذا اشاهد ان سياسة تهميش الكادر الوطني ستعمل فجوه مستقبليه لكادر متمرس مستقبلي وسوف تنقطع سلسلة الخبره وهذا ما عانيناه ايظا من الحروب السابقه حيث كثير من المهن والحرف انقرضت لاستشهاد اصحابها وعدم نقلهم لخبراتهم للاخرين وعمل الدورات والورش الفنيه لتخريج حرفيين بأعمال البناء والانهاءات والفقرات الهندسيه الاخرى لان بلدي حقيقة يحتاج الى هذا الكادر لقلته وقد عانيت انا كثيرا عندما عملت مقاول لقلة هذه الشريحه وندرت الجيد منها لكثرة الاشغال وهنا لا بأس ان نعتمد مثل الشركات العملاقه على بعض الحرفيين من الدول الفقيره والتي لديها خبره بهذا المجال ولتدريب الكادر الوطني لانه من خبرتي ارى ان الاجنبي بطئ وقليل الانتاج وليس مثل الوطني والعربي فهو سريع بأنتاجيته متى ما تمكن منها وربما يعود ذلك الى بنيته وغذائه

اما عن سؤالك بخصوص



> ماهو شعاع الامل الذى تحلم به للمهندسين العرب




كم اود ان ارى المهندس العربي اصبح عالميا ويكون مطلوب من الشركات العالميه ليس لرخصه وقلت راتبه مثل بعض الدول الفقيره انما يطلب لعلمه الحديث الذي تسلح به في جامعته ومن تثقيفه لنفسه وممارساته العمليه والخبرات التي استقاها من الشركات العربيه العملاقه التي اشرت اليها سابقا وان يكون محبا لعمله ويقدسه مثل العامل الياباني ويحترم الوقت وكم اتمنى انه عندما يطلع صاحب اى شركه الى السيره الذاتيه للمهندس العربي ينبهر بها لتسلحه بما تمنيناه في اسطرنا السابقه له

اما بالنسبه لسؤالك الاخير



> ماهو شعاع الامل الذى تحلم به للامه العربيه



بودي ان نكون احسن الامم خلقا وتربية وعلم وان نملك احسن الشركات والمعارف العلميه وان يقودنا ناس تفهم القياده الصحيحه والتي تخرجنا من عنق زجاجة العالم الثالث
واني متفائل من الانسان العربي من تطوره وتقدمه نحو الاحسن في ضل استفادته من التكنولوجيا الحديثه واني اتوقع ان التقدم سيكون على شكل متواليه هندسيه 

مع فائق شكري وتقديري

شعاع
​


----------



## أسامه نواره (21 أكتوبر 2011)

> بودي ان نكون احسن الامم خلقا وتربية وعلم وان نملك احسن الشركات والمعارف العلميه وان يقودنا ناس تفهم القياده الصحيحه والتي تخرجنا من عنق زجاجة العالم الثالث
> واني متفائل من الانسان العربي من تطوره وتقدمه نحو الاحسن في ضل استفادته من التكنولوجيا الحديثه واني اتوقع ان التقدم سيكون على شكل متواليه هندسيه


استاذى الفاضل لقد اتيت على موضع الالم والجرح الحالى الكبير والذى يتفشى فى الامه العربيه والذى عاد بنا الى الوراء لان نكون فى ارازل الامم واتمنى معك ان نعود للاخلاق والتربيه والعلم فهى الاساس 
واعتقد ان ذلك لن يكون الا بالرجوع الصحيح الى الله
اشكرك جزيل الشكر على كلماتك العميقه وادعو الله من صميم قلبى ان يرفع عنك الالم ويشفيك ويعافيك وان يجعل كل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## سارية عثمان (21 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم الاستاذ الكبير حضرة المهندس شعاع سعيد ..حفظكم الله ورعاكم،لك الشكر على مشاركتنا خبراتكم الضخمة ...نتمنى ان نكون على حسن ظنكم بنا في الاستفادة بما تكرمت بسرده من تجارب ونصائح قيمة جداً،نفعنا الله واياكم بصالح الاعمال ،اسال الله ان يلبسكم ثوب العافية ويرفع عنكم السقم انه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه..آميين.


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (21 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم...استاذ شعاع بارك الله بيك وحفظك ورعاك وامد في عمرك وشفاك شفاء تاما وحقق جميع امنياتك ورزقك الجنه....الصراحه اللقاء معك كان اكثر من رائع وطريقه عرضك وتحليلك للامور جميله جدا ..انا الصراحه لدي بعض الاسئله احب ان اوجها اليك بعد اذنك واذن الاخوة المهندسين..
1- استاذ شعاع ماهو اصعب موقف تعرضت اليه في حياتك العمليه وفي اي مشروع
2- لو عاد بك الزمن الى الوراء ماهو المشروع الذي تتمنى لو لم تعمل فيه
3- ماهو المشروع الذي تتمنى لو عملت فيه(في داخل العراق.وفي خارج العراق)
4- من خلال عملك في العراق واليمن وسلطنه عمان..ماهي الفروقات والمميزات التي لاحظتها (هندسيا طبعا) في هذه الدول
5_ ماهي نصيحتك للمهندسين الجدد 
6- هل انت مع تغير مجال العمل للمهندس ام انت تفضل ان يعمل المهندس في مجال واحد من الهندسه المدنيه
7_ لو كنت مسؤلا عن اعاده اعمار الوطن العربي بالكامل ..ماهي ملامح خطه العمل عندك
8_ ذكرت انك كنت تتمنى اداره شركه كبرى..ماهي المواصفات التي يجب توفرها او كيف ستختار ساعدك الايمن وكادرك الهندسي عموما
اتمنى ان لااثقل عليك استاذي العزيز ...بارك الله بيك


----------



## shuaa said (21 أكتوبر 2011)

> م.احمد العراقي
> 
> السلام عليكم...استاذ شعاع بارك الله بيك وحفظك ورعاك وامد في عمرك وشفاك شفاء تاما وحقق جميع امنياتك ورزقك الجنه....الصراحه اللقاء معك كان اكثر من رائع وطريقه عرضك وتحليلك للامور جميله جدا ..انا الصراحه لدي بعض الاسئله احب ان اوجها اليك بعد اذنك واذن الاخوة المهندسين..
> 1- استاذ شعاع ماهو اصعب موقف تعرضت اليه في حياتك العمليه وفي اي مشروع
> ...



اشكرك استاذ احمد على كلامك الطيب اعلاه اولا وأسئلتك الدسمه ثانيا والتي سوف نطرح من خلالها قصص جميله وغريبه مرت علي ولكني سأقسم الاجوبه على مراحل وذلك لغزارة الموضوع
ولو اني كنت بصدد الاجابه على سؤالك السابق حول موضوع الطرق
وسؤال ابننا العزيز اسلام وحسب الاقتباس ادناه



> marshal111
> 
> طيب لو حضرتك التلميذ احنا نبقي ايه ؟ *__* احترم تواضعك الشديد مهندسي رزق
> 
> ...


​
ولكن اسئلتك اعلاه ستغطي وتعطي الاجوبه المطلوبه
وان شاءالله اعطائي الصحه والمقدره سوف اجيبك على اسئلتك 

مع شكري وتقديري

شعاع
​


----------



## marshal111 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

كل كلمة تكتبها كم اتمني ان ارد عليك بالشكر الجزيل فاجد نفسي لا استطيع ان اقطع هذا السيل من الخبرات ....
ولي سؤال بعد ان تنتهي من الرد علي الاسئلة المقدمة من اساتذتي :
ما رايك فالمهندس المصري والعراقي والسوري والمهندسين العرب وايهم تفضل لو كنت مدير للعمل
طبعا محدش هيزعل ههههههههههههه


----------



## shuaa said (22 أكتوبر 2011)

سوف تبدأ اليوم بالاجابه على اسئلة الاستاذ احمد 
ونبدأ بسؤاله الاول والذي نقتبس منه



> استاذ شعاع ماهو اصعب موقف تعرضت اليه في حياتك العمليه وفي اي مشروع




وهنا اقول ان المواقف الصعبه التي مرت علي كثيره والصعوبه هو ليس بالضروره تكون فنيه بقدر ما تكون اداريه احيانا وادبيه او كألتزام احيانا اخرى وقد تكون مجتمعه احيانا

وسأذكر لكم هذه القصه التي مرت علي والتي سأتكلم عنها لاول مره لانه الان لم يبقى هناك سر بالنسبه لنا كعراقيين كما ذكرت سابقا

تبدأ القصه اثناء الحرب العراقيه الايرانيه وبالتحديد قبل نهايتها بحوالي السنه وكان لا امل هناك لوقف تلك الحرب المجنونه والتي اكلت الاخضر واليابس للطرفين وبالرغم من دعوة العراق والعالم الى وقفها الى ان الجانب الايراني كان متعنت ( وهذا على الاقل حسب الاخبار التي كنا نسمعها في حينه ) ولذلك قرر العراقييون في وقتها عمل اسلحه متطوره او تطوير اسلحه ذات مديات قصيره مثل الصواريخ الى مديات اكبر حيث تستطيع ان تظرب طهران بكميه كبيره وبحيث تنقل الحرب من الجبهه الى داخل طهران وبذلك سيكون هناك ضغط سياسي داخلي على ايران لوقف تلك الحرب 
( وكل الذي ذكرته في اعلاه هو ليس بسر والجميع يعرفه ) ولكن الذي يهمنا هو المهندسون اللذين ساعدوا بأنجاز تلك المهمه واللذين قاموا ببناء تلك المدينه الصناعيه بمعاملها المعقده والضخمه بسرعه قياسيه (والذي يهمنا هنا هي الاعمال المدنيه طبعا )

وهنا تم تشكيل مجموعه هندسيه من خيرة المهندسيين لتكوين هيكيلية هذا المشروع الضخم والذي قسم الى ثلاثة اقسام احدهما صغيرولنسميه القسم (1) والاخر وسط ولندعوه (2) والثالث كبير وينقول انه (3) ( وكان المشروع وتقسيماته لها ارقام وليس اسماء ولذلك لم اذكره سابقا ضمن المشاريع ولكني قلت في حينها اني انجزت مشاريع تحمل ارقام وليس اسماء ) وقد قيل للكادرفي وقته ان انجازكم لهذا المشروع معناه ايقاف الحرب فتصور ماهو شعور الكادر في حينه وما مقدار حماسه وكان هناك سباق ومنافسه بين الاقسام الثلاثه وعندما نقول المشروع كبير هنا لايعني ان سعته بمئات الامتار بل كانت بالكيلومترات وكل واحد من تلك المواقع تقع في مدينه تختلف عن الاخرى 

المهم هنا ان العمل كان على وشك الانجاز وحسب المخطط له وهنا اكتشف مدير الجزء الكبير رقم (3) من ان لديه عشرات الكيلومترات من اعمال البريكاست الخارجيه من سواقي وحاملات الانابيب والاعمده والتي لم يكن قد انتبه لضخامتها مبكرا وان الاقسام الاخرى قد سبقته بهذا المضمار ولكن الكميه التي لديهم صغيره جدا ولا تقارن بما لديه هذا بالاضافه الى ان القسم الثاني كان اصلا فيه خبير بريكاست وله شهاده عليا بهذا المجال وان الوقت اصبح ضيق وخانق وهنا اذكر ان المدير (والذي كان من المهندسين المحنكين بأدارة المشاريع الكبرى ومن اروع المهندسين اللذين التقيتهم بحياتي ) جائني وقال لي ان لديه مشكله عويصه ويريدني ان اساعده بحلها وشرح لي الموضوع وانا في حينه لم تكن لديه خبره عمليه كبيره بأعمال البريكاست وقلت له ذلك ولكن لثقته بي قال لا بأس اذهب واطلع على مايفعله الاخوان بالاقسام الاخرى وعلى ضؤه اجري الذي تراه صحيح

وهنا عملت جوله بالمشاريع لاطلع على اسرارهم ولكني وجدت ان اسلوب تصنيعهم للقوالب وانتاجيتهم بطيئه ولا تناسب الكميه التي عند القسم (3) ولو استعملت نفس طريقتهم سوف لن ينتهي العمل بعد عدة اشهر هذا اذا اكثرنا القوالب والكادر الى عشرات الاضعاف اذن هنا علينا ان نعمل تصاميم خاصه للقوالب غير تقليديه بحيث يمكننا ان ننجز اكثر عدد من القطع بنفس القالب وبأقل عدد من العمال وهنا كان الاحراج بالنسبه لي لان الوقت حرج والمهمه صعبه والانظار كلها متجهه الى هذا الموضوع وكان الموقف حقيقة محرج بالنسبه لي لان الاخ المدير انتخاني لمساعدته بهذه المشكله العويصه وخصوصا انه لم يكن لديهم معمل للبريكاست اصلا ولاكادر متخصص بالموضوع
وهنا كان الاحراج بالنسبه لي

فما فعلته هو اني عصرت كل ماتعلمته من هندسه ومن خبره واكثر مافادني هو هواياتي القديمه بالميكانيك والتصنيع والحرفيات والتي سبق وان تكلمت عنها فباشرت بتصميم قوالب خاصه تفتح وتغلق ميكانيكا وبسرعه ويمكن تجهيزها وتهيأتها من قبل شخصين فقط وانه يمكن لهذين الشخصين ان ينجزوا ثلاث صبات في اليوم الواحد للقالب الواحد بدل انتاج القطعه الواحده لكل يومين في قوالب الاقسام الاخرى وبعشرات العمال وهنا ارتبطت الورش الانتاجيه بي كي استطيع من تنفيذ التصميم وباشرت بتنفيذ اول قالب ولكن ظهر فيه عيب اثناء الصبه الاولي مما اظطرني الى تعديل التصميم بسرعه وعملنا التجربه الثانيه والتي نجحت نجاحا باهرا شكلا ووقتا ومواصفاتا وبعد ذلك اعطيت الاوامر بتصنيع عدد اكثر من تلك القوالب وللقطع والاشكال الاخرى وباشرت بتهيئة الارضيه للمعمل فوجدت ان هناك ارضيه لمعمل سابق لشركه اجنبيه كانت قد تركته فأستفدت منه وجعلته نواة لاحسن معمل للبريكاست وهيئة كادر من العمال العاديين وخلقت منهم الفورمنيه والفنيين بمده بسيطه وبدأ الانتاج بسرعه ولكن مع ذلك كنت ما ازال متخوف من الوقت فذهبت الى احد المنشآءات الصناعيه لوزارة الصناعه لعمل نموذج اخر للقوالب من خبرتهم الاحسن بالتصنيع بعد ان اعطيتهم فكرة ما اريد انتاجه وكذلك طورت تصميم قالب اخر من قبلي الى قالب يمكنه ان يصب اضعاف ذلك الرقم بنفس القالب حتى اكون في الموقف المرتاح من الوقت

وهنا جاء قالب وزارة الصناعه في حينه بعد ان تأخر اسابيع كثيره وكان يشبه تصميمي ؟؟ ولكنه ثقيل نوعا ما لاستعمالهم بليت سميك وكان تطبيقه ليس بالسهل كما انه عند الصب تحصل به تشوهات بسيطه تحتاج الى تعديلات تأخذ منا وقت وجهد وهنا حمدت الله بأن قوالبنا كانت سهلة الاستعمال لخفتها وكانت ناجحه ومنتجه وأني صنعت قوالب كفايه وحتى اننا لم نحتاج الى تصنيع القالب الجديد الذي صممته اخيرا والذي يصب اضعاف القالب المصمم بالبدايه في حالة تلكئ العمل لا سامح الله

واخيرا انتهى المشروع وانتهت بعده الحرب والجميع يعرف باقي القصه ولكن الذي لا يعرفوه ان كل تلك الابنيه العملاقه قد ازيلت من قبل اللجان التي جاءت تبحث عن اسلحة الدمار الشامل المزعومه

الدروس المستنبطه

هو على المهندس ان لا ييأس او يخاف من اي تكليف هندسي قبل ان يسئل الغير اولا والاطلاع على الاشياء المشابهه ويستفز خبراته وطاقاته الكامنه وان يبدأ بكتابة نقاط القوه لديه وكذلك يسجل السلبيات ويعمل موازنه ويتوكل على الله وسوف يرى ان الامور كلها ستحل اوتوماتيكيا وان يضع خطه بديله اواثنتين ان استطاع للاطمئنان بأنه سيكون بالجانب الامين دائما

والى اللقاء للاجابه على باقي الاسئله ان شاء الله

شعاع

​


----------



## shuaa said (23 أكتوبر 2011)

نعود الى السؤال الثاني والذي اقتبس منه



> لو عاد بك الزمن الى الوراء ماهو المشروع الذي تتمنى لو لم تعمل فيه



كل المشاريع التي عملت بها كانت جميله وكل واحد من تلك المشاريع اعتبره ولد من اولادي ولكن هناك افضليه من واحد عن الاخر ولكن هناك مشروع كنت قد كلفت به وكان قبلي مهندس اخر وكان العمل متلكئ والمقاول الذي يعمل به لديه مشاكل مع شريكه واضطررنا لسحب العمل منه وانجازه على حسابه وانتهي بعون الله ولكن لا احب ان اذكر اسم المشروع

مع التقدير

شعاع

​


----------



## shuaa said (23 أكتوبر 2011)

اما سؤالك الثالث والذي اقتبس منه



> ماهو المشروع الذي تتمنى لو عملت فيه(في داخل العراق.وفي خارج العراق)



في العراق تم استدعائي لغرض تنفيذ مشروع الساعه في حينه وهو الموقع الاشهر في بغداد وكانت القياده مهتمه به كثيرا في حينه ولكني رفضت ذلك لظروف خاصه بي كانت في حينها وقد تندمت على الرفض بعد ذلك وقد نفذ بعدها من قبل احد زملائي
اما المشاريع التي خارج العراق فكل المشاريع الكبيره والتي اعتبرها بصمه على الكره الارضيه كان بودي ان اكون احد منتسبيها 

وشكرا

شعاع​


----------



## shuaa said (23 أكتوبر 2011)

اما سؤالك بخصوص



> من خلال عملك في العراق واليمن وسلطنه عمان..ماهي الفروقات والمميزات التي لاحظتها (هندسيا طبعا) في هذه الدول


العمل الهندسي بالعراق مريح لانك تتعامل مع ناس تفهم الهندسه وعريقه بهذه المسئله

اما في اليمن فهناك مشكله حيث اكثر الشركات الكبرى عائده الى اشخاص ينتمون الى قبائل وتراه مشغل كل عشيرته في الموقع من العامل حتى اكبر شخص يمكنه ان يملئ اي وضيفه والمشكله ان هؤلاء الاشخاص يتدخلون في العمل وكثير من الاحيان يؤثرون سلبا على العمل والاغرب من ذلك ترى ان صاحب الشركه يسمع لهم وفي بعض الاحيان يطلب طلبات مضحكه وذلك لان مستشاره القبلي في موقع العمل والذي قد يكون سائق او مراقب عمل امي نصحه بها ولكنهم ناس طيبون متى ما عرفوا انت شخص حريص على عملك وتنتج وتجلب لهم الربح واكتشفوا خطئهم يتبدل الموقف الى الثقه اللامحدوده ولكن بعد تعب وجهد جهيد 

اما في سلطنة عمان فالامور تختلف فنضامهم بريطاني وبشر تفهم بالمال والشركات وشعب مؤدب بشكل ولا تسمع منهم كلمه جارحه حتى لو كنت انت المخطئ ولكنهم يحبون المال بشكل وعندما تصبح المشكله ماديه هنا يطير النسر من فوق الجبهه ويتحولون الى اشخاص اخرين ولكن بحدود الادب اما من الناحيه الهندسيه فهم يمشون على النظام ولا يحبوا التغير اي يتبعون القانون وليس المنطق ان احتجت الى استعماله ومعتمدين على الهنود بشكل ملفت للنظر

وشكرا

شعاع
​


----------



## shuaa said (24 أكتوبر 2011)

اما بالنسبه لسؤالك الذي اقتبس منه
​


> ماهي نصيحتك للمهندسين الجدد



اولا
القرآءه

الوقت ثمين وعلينا استغلاله بكل مانستطيع وثقوا بأن الوقت ضيق والعالم يركض وعلينا اللحاق به
وذلك بالقراءه اولا
القراءه وان يبدأ اولا بمراجعة محاضراته السابقه والتي لم يكن قد هضمها جيدا في ايام الجامعه
وان يطالع معها عن كل ماهو جديد من علوم ويحاول ان يقرأ المصادر باللغه الانكليزيه لتقوية لغه عالميه لديه تفيده في العمل المستقبلي مع الشركات العالميه وكذلك تسهل عليه البحث عن المصادر وعن كل ماهو جديد ، ويعمل له مكتبه الكترونيه في حاسوبه وان يقرأ كل يوم موضوع وان ينزل في مكتبته اي كتاب هندسي حتى لو لم يكن يستفاد منه في حينه إلا انه سيحتاجه في يوم ما وقد لا يجده حين يحتاجه وعليه ان يقرأ اما مقدمة الكتاب او الاطلاع السريع على فهرسته قبل خزنه حتى عندما يحتاج اليه يعرف اين يبحث واين يجد حل لمشكلته بسرعه لا ان يدوخ في البحث في مكتبته وان يعطي اولويه بالقراءه للمواد التي يطبقها في حينه في العمل حيث ان القراءه مع التطبيق ترسخ العلم في الذاكره ولن ينساه ابدا اي عند تنفيذ البايلات عليك بمراجعة ذلك الموضوع فسترى انك ستستمتع وتهظم الموضوع اكثر وعند استعمال القوالب اطلع على الكتب التي تبحث امر القوالب وسوف ترى انه تكونت لديك ملكه علميه من الصعب ان تنساها

ثانيا 
البرامج الهندسيه

تعلم قدر المستطاع من البرامج الهندسيه ( تعليم ذاتي ) وان يركز على احد البرامج العالميه بالتصميم تحت يد احد الاساتذه المتمكنين منها ولا يشتت فكره بعده برامج ( اي لا بأس من الاطلاع ولكن التركيز والمعرفه العاموديه بأحد البرامج المهمه والموثوق بها )
وكذلك البرامج الاخرى بالاداره واي برنامج هندسي اخر مهم

ثالثا
علم المساحه

يجب ان يتعلم بسرعه على الاجهزه المساحيه الميكانيكيه او الالكترونيه ويهضمها بقوه اذا كان المهندس يحب الموقع وخصوصا الحديثه منها

رابعا
العملي

اي في بداية اي مهندس عليه ان يتعلم من الاقدم منه وحتى من الصنايعيه والفنيين وكيفية التدقيق على اعمالهم وكيف يعطي الامر لتحسينهم لادائهم وهو هنا اولا يتعلم كيف يدقق وكيف يعرف الصح من الخطئ ثم يشاهد كيف ان الفني سيعدل او يصلح الخطئ وبذلك يستطيع بالمستقبل ان يعطي اوامره وهو يعرف مايريد ولا يستحي من السؤال لانه ان فاته التعلم في بداية حياته سوف يخجل من السؤال عند تقدمه بالخبره ( ولو ان السؤال ليس بعيب )

وهنا يوجد طريقه للاستفاده من الشركات المتقدمه للعمل معها او قبولك بها وهي ان تذهب للشركات المتقدمه في مفصل من مفاصل الهندسه مثلا البوست تنشن اوالحديد او البايل او القوالب المنزلقه او اي علم جديد وقل لهم انا عندي كفائه كامنه علميه معينه واريد ان اعمل عندكم ولا تعطوني راتب اواجر الان بل بعد اختباري بشهر او اكثر وبعد ذلك نتفق على الاجور فسوف ترى ان اكثر الشركات سوف تقبل بعرضك لانك اعطيتها حرية الاختيار وحين يشاهدون همتك بالعمل وكسب الخبرات بسرعه سترى انهم سيثبتوك بالعمل وبراتب مناسب وتكون قد ضربت عصفورين بحجر اي تعلمت خبره جديده وكذلك حصلت على اجورك اي انك تتعلم وتأخذ فلوس ولكن عليك ان تثبت لهم همتك اولا وان تضحي بشهر او اكثر ثانيا

وهنا سأروي عليك هذه القصه الحقيقيه لمهندس عراقي مغمور اعرفه كيف ذهب الى الخليج واصبح مدير لشركه اعتقد كنديه بدق الركائز وهو الان يعيش في كندا ( تحيتي له )

هذا المهندس كنت اعرفه وكان يعمل معي في احد المشاريع وكان هو ومجوعه من المهندسين الجدد ولكنه كان يفرق عن زملائه وحسب مشاهدتي له انه كان مهتم بالعمل اكثر من الباقين وكنت كلما اقسم العمل اراه يأخذ الجزء الاصعب من العمل ولم اراه مره قد تذمر او تكاسل بالرغم من ان معلوماته كانت قليله ولكنه كان يحب ان يتعلم

بعد فتره من الزمن وبعد ان حصل على معلومات هندسيه لا بأس بها ذهب الى الخليج وعمل مع شركه لدق الركائز وحسب الطريقه المذكوره اعلاه وعند التحاقه بالعمل جاهد بالتعلم الصغيره والكبيره وكان دائما متواجد بالموقع ومع الفنيين والعمال المهره بحيث هظم العمليه من الالف الى الياء وهنا خدمه الحظ حيث ان مدير الموقع حدثت له مشاكل مع الشركه وهنا طرح صاحبنا نفسه كبديل وبسعر اقل من المدير السابق وبشرط ان يثبت لهم بالملموس انه اكفئ وان انتاجيته ستكون الاحسن وبعد فتره بسيطه استطاع اثبات نفسه وثبتوه كمدير وبراتب مجزي واستمر بالصعود في الشركه وهو الان يعيش في كندا

خامسا
حاول دائما ان تسبق زملائك بخطوه

وهنا عليه ان يستفاد من الشبكه العنكبوتيه ما يستطيع من علوم حديثه وان يطلع على كل ماهو جديد في عالم الهندسه من مواد واليات حتى يوسع ذهنيته العمليه ويسبق زملائه بخطوه وصدقني هذه الخطوه البسيطه سوف تجلب لك الشهره كمهندس ذو بأس ودائما الخطوه الواحده تعني شئ كبير في عالم التميز 
حيث مثلا الخطوه الواحده في السباق تجعل صاحبها يأخذ المداليه الذهبيه ويسرق هنا الاضواء من الاخرين وحتى ان الاخرين لا يذكرو وينسوا بعد ذلك
ولا ننسى الرواد اللذين نزلوا على سطح القمر كانوا اثنان ولكن الاول الذي وضع رجله على سطح القمر وسبق صاحبه بخطوه كان ارمسترونغ والذي اشتهر اما الثاني فلا احد يعرف اسمه ولا حتى انا وكل ذلك بسبب ان الاول سبق الثاني بخطوه وهكذا هي الهندسه فأن كنت متسلح بالعلم والمعرفه وكانت لديك الجرأه بأن تأخذ القرار الشجاع في ومكانه ووقته المناسب فهنا سجلت لك نقطه في سمعتك وشهرتك كمهندس ناجح وهنا اقص عليكم هذه القصه التي مرت علي بهذا الخصوص وكم جميل ان تسبق زملائك بخطوه

تم استدعائي كمهندس مقيم الى احد المشاريع الكبيره وكان المقاول شركه حكوميه متنفذه ولديها مشاريع كثيره وكان مدير المشروع لديه اكثر من مشروع ولكن مشروعه الذي دعيت للاشراف عليه كان متلكئ وكان المدير مراوغ ودائما يحاول ان يستفاد من ثغرات التصميم او الثغرات الاداريه لايقاف العمل وطلب مده اضافيه وبالحقيقه كان يستفاد من الوقت حتى يناور لدفع المشاريع الاخرى التي كان يقودها 

وحتى لا اطيل عليكم فأول ما استلمت الشروع طلبت منه اجتماع وسئلته عن اسباب التلكئ فعدد لي عدة مشاكل بعضها بسبب المقيم السابق وتأخره بأعطاء القرار وبعضها كان بسبب الاستشاري وهنا طلبت منه ان يثبت كل مشاكله برساله ويرسلها لي بسرعه لغرض دراستها وبعد فتره بسيطه وصلتني رساله منه يمكن بثلاثين نقطه على ما اذكر تم حل معضمها شفويا والبعض الاخر كتب الى الاستشاري بها ومعه توصيه منا لتسهيل وتسريع اخذ القرار ولكن موضوعنا هنا حول الخطوه الاستباقيه 

حيث كان من ضمن مشاكله في احدى المباني كانت قد نفذت الاسس والاعمده والجسور الرابطه السفليه واعتقد انكم دعونها بالمديه ولكن احد تلك الجسور لم ينفذ لانهم كانوا يستعملوا تلك الفتحه للحركه والدخول والخروج للمكائن والمعدات وكانوا قد نسيو ان يخرجوا اسياخ الحديد من العمود كاشاير للجسور وهذا الكلام في اوائل ثمانينيات القرن الماضي اي لم يكم هناك لا زرع اشاير ولا تكنلوجيا الايبوكسي بهذا المجال ولكني كنت قد اطلعت على تكنولوجا الرول بولت والهلتي في حينه فأعطيته حلين كان احدهما بزرق اسياخ اكبر من المصمم لها وبأعداد اكثر عن طريقة الزرع بواسطة رول بولت هلتي ومن ثم تسنيين الاسياخ وربطها بالرول بولت هذا بالاضافه الى طريقه اخرى ولكن ايضا بأستعمال الرول بولت ولم اكن يوم سمعت بالزرع او احد استعمل هذه الطريقه ولكن قراري جاء من خلفيه اطلاعيه على ماهية وميكانيكية ما متوفر من مواد حديثه وعن خلفيتي لعلم التحليل الانشائي والكونكريت وماهية الاوفرلاب وكيف يتصرف وهنا قامو بتجربه ووضعو السيخ بالطريقه التي قلت لهم عنها وربطوا السيخ بشفل عملاق وحاولو سحبه فلم يستطع الشفل قلع السيخ وانما تقوف في مكانه بينما عجلاته كانت تدور حول نفسها اي اثبتت الطريقه مدى قوة الربط
( وكانوا قد عملوا هذه التجربه بدون علمي وحسب ما اخبرني احد مهندسيهم لاحقا )
وانتهت هذه الفقره بسلام

سادسا
الاسواق المحليه

دئما اطلع عما موجود في الاسواق المحليه من مواد او ادوات او اجهزه او معدات مستعمله يمكنك تطويرها الى ماهو يفيد عملك كما تعرف على اهل المهن الحره في السوق وماهي امكاناتهم وما هي امكانيات تصنيعهم وبذلك سوف ترى بأنك تستطيع ان تناور بالمواد والامكانيات الموجوده بالسوق المحلي بدل المستورد وكذلك يمكن ان ترب معدات قديمه لتكوين جهاز حديث تستفاد منه بالاعمال في موقع عملك

والى اللقاء

شعاع
​


----------



## shuaa said (24 أكتوبر 2011)

وهنا انصح المهندسين بمراجعة الموضوع الذي كتبته حول تصنيف المهندسين وحسب الرابط ادناه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=274703&highlight=kind+site+engineer

مع تقديري

شعاع​


----------



## تامر شهير (24 أكتوبر 2011)

> اي في بداية اي مهندس عليه ان يتعلم من الاقدم منه وحتى من الصنايعيه والفنيين وكيفية التدقيق على اعمالهم وكيف يعطي الامر لتحسينهم لادائهم وهو هنا اولا يتعلم كيف يدقق وكيف يعرف الصح من الخطئ ثم يشاهد كيف ان الفني سيعدل او يصلح الخطئ وبذلك يستطيع بالمستقبل ان يعطي اوامره وهو يعرف مايريد ولا يستحي من السؤال لانه ان فاته التعلم في بداية حياته سوف يخجل من السؤال عند تقدمه بالخبره ( ولو ان السؤال ليس بعيب )



هل تستطيع حضرتك ( فضلا لا امرا ) كيف يمكننى سؤال العمال والصنايعية عن شئ ما مثلا لا اعرفه .. بطريقة لبقة لا تضر بى .. ولا تعرضنى للاحراج .. وان امكن ذكر مثال من حياتكم الكريمة المليئة بالخبرات ..أدام الله فى عمركم ....

وان امكن ايضا ..هل يمكن ايضا .. ذكر موقف عجزت فيه عن حل مشكلة ما .... ( ان وجدت )
واذا سؤلت سؤالا مباشرا ولم تعرف أجابته .. ماذا يكون ردة فعلك .. هل تتهرب .. هل تجاوب الخطا .. هل تصمت ..أم هل تعد محدثك بالبحث عن الاجابة .....

وماذا عن المنافسة بين اصحاب المهنة الواحدة ... ؟؟؟
وماذا عن اسرار المقابلات الشخصية ..؟؟
وماذا عن اهم صفة تحب ان تراها فى المهندس ...؟؟؟
وكيف تعرف اذا كان فيه امل ان يصبح ناجحا ... او تحدد اذا ما كان ليس منه امل فى ان يتطور ؟؟؟
وكيف تنظم وقتك بين العمل والقراءة ,,والعلاقات الاجتماعية ..والعبادة ؟؟؟

أسئلة كثيرة .. تدور فى مخيلتى .. فانا لا اريد ان نحرم من خبراتك مهندس شعاع ..
ونشكرك جدا ... وجزاءكم عند الله ان شاء الله جزاءا موفورا ...
تحيتى ...
السلام عليكم ​​


----------



## shuaa said (24 أكتوبر 2011)

> أبا حفص عمر
> 
> هل تستطيع حضرتك ( فضلا لا امرا ) كيف يمكننى سؤال العمال والصنايعية عن شئ ما مثلا لا اعرفه .. بطريقة لبقة لا تضر بى .. ولا تعرضنى للاحراج .. وان امكن ذكر مثال من حياتكم الكريمة المليئة بالخبرات ..أدام الله فى عمركم ....
> 
> ...




اشكرك ابا حفص على اسئلتك وسأجيب عليها لاحقا ان شاءالله ولو ان بعضها تجد اجاباتها من خلال طروحاتي السابقه ارجو مراجعتها

مع تقديري

شعاع​


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (24 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله بعمرك استاذ شعاع متابعينك بشغف جزاك الله خير ...


----------



## shuaa said (24 أكتوبر 2011)

ونعود لاسئلة الاخ احمد والذي اقتبس منه



> هل انت مع تغير مجال العمل للمهندس ام انت تفضل ان يعمل المهندس في مجال واحد من الهندسه المدنيه


طبعا التخصص احسن كمستقبل للشخص ولكن لا بأس في بداية عمله ان يطلع ويمارس عدة مجالات بالهندسه ولكن بعد حين يكون التخصص مهم وان يتميز به المهندس عن باقي المهندسين ولكن يجب ان يبقى على اطلاعاته على باقي التخصصات

وشكرا

شعاع​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 أكتوبر 2011)

shuaa said قال:


> ​اولا
> القرآءه
> الوقت ثمين وعلينا استغلاله بكل مانستطيع وثقوا بأن الوقت ضيق والعالم يركض وعلينا اللحاق به
> وذلك بالقراءه اولا
> ...


​ السلام عليكم
كم هي مفيدة وفيها من العظات والتوجية لكل من يطلع على مشاركاتك فهي بالاضافة لذلك ممتعه جدا.
ولكن هناك شيء غريب بها بالنسبة لي شخصيا من اول مشاركاتك الى هذه المشاركة ........... وهو انني اقرأ تصرفات وتفاصيل حياتي الشخصية خطت وكتبت بيد اخرى وذلك بنسبة كبيره من التشابه والتطابق احيانا اخرى.
فبعد الانتهاء من المقابله سأتوجيه بالعديد من الاسئلة الفنية الهندسية لنتعلم ونستفيد من خبرتك وغزارة عملك في التعامل ولكن بموضوع اخر وهو " مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية" فهناك الكثير من التساؤلات تحتاج التوضيح والقاء الضوء عليها.
فاليبارك الله في علمك وخلقك
وشفاك الله من كل سقم
انه سميع مجيب


----------



## shuaa said (24 أكتوبر 2011)

> رزق حجاوي
> 
> لسلام عليكم
> كم هي مفيدة وفيها من العظات والتوجية لكل من يطلع على مشاركاتك فهي بالاضافة لذلك ممتعه جدا.
> ...



اشكرك استاذ رزق على الشكر والدعاء

واقول لك نعم ان ماطرحته انا هو كيف تكون مهندس متميز وكيف تفكر كمتميز ومن ملا حظاتي لتحركك ومداخلاتك في هذا النادي اراك من المتميزين بأفكارك وطرحك ولهذا ترى ان بين طرحي وبين شخصيتك كمهندس تطابق واتوقع لك المزيد من التألق والابداع والعطاء لانك متابع مجتهد لكل ماهو جديد بالاضافه لاستمرار ببحثك لجلب المعلومه للاخرين يزيد من رصيدك العلمي وسوف لن نستطيع اللحاق بك
فبارك الله بك ونتمنى من الجيل الجديد ان يسيروا على هذا النهج

اما بالنسبه لاسئلتك فأنا بأشياق لسماعها بعد الانتهاء بأذن الله​


----------



## تامر شهير (25 أكتوبر 2011)

ونحن فى الاشتياق اكثر وأكثر


----------



## shuaa said (25 أكتوبر 2011)

والان نعود الى سؤال الاخ احمد وحسب الاقتباس ادناه



> لو كنت مسؤلا عن اعاده اعمار الوطن العربي بالكامل ..ماهي ملامح خطه العمل عندك



سؤالك هذا هو الصعب السهل وهو مثل ما سأل العراقي الحاسوب عن ( شكو ماكو ) وبعدين عطب الحاسوب
( هذا للمزاح فقط )
حيث اننا مهندسون تنفيذيون واننا بأمكاننا ان ننفذ اي شئ اذا كانت هناك الماده ( الميزانيه ) المرصوده والصلاحيات والتصاميم والمواصفات الصحيحه والرصينه وعدم فرض الارادات عليك وعدم تدخل السياسه بقراراتك هنا يمكنك ان تعمل المستحيل وكل شئ يكون سهل لان تنفيذ مبنى لا يختلف شئ عن مجموعة المباني ولا يختلف عن تعمير بلد او وطن إلا بالاداره وتوفر النقاط المذكوره اعلاه

اما بالنسبه لسؤالك الذي اقتبس منه



> ذكرت انك كنت تتمنى اداره شركه كبرى..ماهي المواصفات التي يجب توفرها او كيف ستختار ساعدك الايمن وكادرك الهندسي عموما


فهو كما ذكرت سابقا يجب توفر الماده ( الرصيد المالي ) والصلاحيات والتصميم والمواصفات الصحيحه وبعدها كل شئ يكون سهل بأذن الله
اما الكادر المطلوب فهو يجب ان يكون تخصصي بحت كما ذكرته سابقا والذراع الايمن يكون اما من النوع الاول او الثاني في تقيمنا للمهندسين وحسب ماشرحت سابقا
راجع الرابط ادناه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthrea...+site+engineer


مع فائق شكري وتقديري
شعاع
​


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (25 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم...بارك الله بيك استاذ شعاع كفيت ووفيت .جزاك الله كل خير ورزقك الجنه .


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 أكتوبر 2011)

تحية لك أستاذى القدير م شعاع سعيد 

حينما أقرء مشاركاتكم وأفكاركم المميزة 

وخلاصة خبراتكم الثمينة 

وتسجيلكم لتلك الملاحظات 

والتى تعتبر بحق دروسا ثمينة وغالية لنا جميعا


يستفيد منها ذوى الخبرات والمبتدئين 

فكل من يقرأ تلك المشاركات سيجد 

نصيحة مخلصة ودروسا وأسلوبا مميزا

فى التعلم وطلب العلم والبحث عن المعرفة

والحكمة والبلاغة والتفكير المنظم فى التغلب وحل المشكلات 

والأرادة والعزيمة الصادقة فى العمل بأفضل جودة ممكنة 


إنك نبتة طيبة وواحد من أبناء أقدم وأعرق حضارة عرفتها البشرية 


فتحية مخلصة لك وتحية لتلك الأرض الطيبة 

التى جادت لنا بأنسان مثلك 

يحب أن يكون أداة لنشر الخير والمعرفة والعلم الصالح 

لكل أبناء الوطن العربى 


سوف أتابع حواركم العذب 

وحكمتكم الفطرية التى حباكم بها المولى عز وجل


ولدى بعض الأسئلة التى سأعرضها عليكم لاحقا 

فقط أنتظر حتى أعطى فرصة لبقية زملائنا الأجلاء

........


​


----------



## shuaa said (26 أكتوبر 2011)

ونعود الى اسئلة الاخ ابا حفص والتي اقتبس منها



> هل تستطيع حضرتك ( فضلا لا امرا ) كيف يمكننى سؤال العمال والصنايعية عن شئ ما مثلا لا اعرفه .. بطريقة لبقة لا تضر بى .. ولا تعرضنى للاحراج .. وان امكن ذكر مثال من حياتكم الكريمة المليئة بالخبرات ..أدام الله فى عمركم ....


عزيزي ابا حفص لقد اجبت على هكذا سؤال سابقا راجع موضوع الشركه السويديه واعمال الاصباغ على سبيل المثال

اما سؤالك الثاني والذي اقتبس منه



> وان امكن ايضا ..هل يمكن ايضا .. ذكر موقف عجزت فيه عن حل مشكلة ما .... ( ان وجدت )



وكنت ايظا قد اجبت على هكذا سؤال سابقا ( راجع موضوع قوالب البريكاست )

والحقيقه اني لا اذكر ان هناك مشكله صادفتني لم نجد لها حل ( ولاحظ اني استعملت كلمة نجد لانه دائما هناك من حولك من استشاري الى اصغر واحد بالكادر يساعدوك على الالهام وايجاد الحلول ) ولكن قلت انه في بعض الاوقات تنحرج بأمور اداريه اكثر مماهي فنيه نتيجة انه في بعض الاحيان تحجب عنك المعلومه ممن هم يعملون معك

وقد حدثت معي عدة مرات وسأقص عليك هذه القصه

كنت في اليمن وكانت الشركه التي اعمل معها لديها اعمال مع شركة النفط الكنديه في جنوب اليمن وكانت شركتنا لديها مشاكل مع الشركه الكنديه وكان دخلها قليل مقارنه بالجهد المبذول وكانت شركتنا مع عدة شركات وتعتبر كمقاول ثانوي مع الشركه الكنديه وكان لدى الشركه الكنديه عدة شركات ثانويه مسانده مثل شركة شلامبلجر الامريكيه وشركه لبنانيه وهي الاشهر بتجهيز الطعام واخرى للحفر وعدة شركات اخرى وهكذا وكانت شركتنا عليها تجهيز العماله والمعدات وكانت هناك شركات اخرى منافسه لنا وتعمل بنفس الخط الذي نعمل به تقريبا ولكن كان لنا الاولويه بتجهيز العمال

وقد ارسلت لمعالجة الخلل والوقوف على المشاكل

وعند وصولي كانت الامور غير مرتبه ولا تعرف من هو المسؤول حيث اقارب مدير الشركه واكثرهم شبه اميون يديرون العمل وبأرشاد مجموعه من الصوماليون اليمنيون وهم الكثره من العمال ولم يعطوا اي معلومات مفيده كي تستند عليها لدفع العمل

وبعد ذلك فهمت صيغة عملهم وهو ببساطه تتصل بهم الشركه الكنديه بنا من الصباح الباكر من خلال اقسامها المختلفه وتطلب عدد من العمال او المعدات او كليهما معا مثلا للقسم الاداري او قسم الكهرباء اوالمخازن وهناك عمال شبه ثابتون يتوجهون يوميا الى تلك الاقسام ومن ضمن الاشياء الثابته عدد معين من السيارات مؤجره اليهم وبعض المعدات الثقيله وهناك حالات مستجده من طلبات العمال لامور اخرى مستجده وهكذا تجمع اعداد هذه العمال شهريا مع ساعات العمل للمكائن والمعدات المجهزه وعلى اساسها نحصل على السلف الشهريه 

ولكن بعد شهر من العمل وجدت ان الدخل لم يتغير كثيرا ولكن استطعت ان اشخص بعض الاخطاء والتي تلافيتها في الشهر الثاني بعد ان حديت من تدخل افراد العائله وهنا قدرنا ان نحقق دخل اكثر من الشهر الذي قبله

ولكني كنت لا ازال غير مقتنع بالدخل الشهري وهنا ضغطت على الموجودين ان يعطوني العقد المبرم مع الشركه الكنديه وملحقاته حيث كانوا لا يطلعوا احد عليه وكأنه سر من اسرار الدوله خوفا من ان يعرف المنتسبين ما هو دخل الشركه الحقيقي وبعد ذلك يطالبون بزياده ؟؟ وبعد جهد جهيد ووعد بأن لا اخبر احد بذلك استطعت ان احصل على العقد

وبعد الاطلاع على العقد وجدته قوي ولصالح الشركه الكنديه ولا توجد فيه اي ثغره لغرض استغلالها لصالح شركتنا إلا اني وجدت جدول مرفق بالعقد يسعر كل فئه من العاملين واجورهم ووجدت ان هناك فرق كبير بين العامل العادي والعامل الماهر والعامل الفني واجور عاليه لبقية الفئات وهنا استغربت لما هؤلاء يطلبون عمال فقط وقليل من الفورمنيه بينما الجدول يحوي على عشرات المهن وحتى الفورمنيه درجات مختلفه 

فقررت في اليوم اللاحق ان اتابع العمال وخصوصا الثابتين منهم لاعرف ماذا يفعلون فوجدت ان بعضهم يعمل على الحاسوب في المخازن والاخر كاتب ووو.................الخ اي ان الكل يعمل بمهنه موجوده في العقد ولكن ليس بعامل عادي ولكنهم يطلبونهم كعمال عاديين ويدربونهم على مهارا ت معينه حسب قابليتهم ثم يستفيدون منهم بدون علم الشركه 

وفي هذا الاثناء كان احد الاقسام ( قسم سحب الماء المستخرج مع البترول ) قد طلب عمال وفي اليوم الثاني طلب نفس العدد من العمال واكد على ارسال نفس المجموعه وهنا جاءت الفرصه لاعمل الظربه الاختباريه للشركه فأرسلت لهم عمال اخرون غير اللذين ذهبوا يوم امس فبعد قليل من ارسالهم اتصل بي المهندس الكندي يطالب بأرسال نفس المجموعه السابقه فقلت له ان المجموعه السابقه مشغوله بعمل اخر وان ارادهم فأني سأرسلهم كعمال فنيين وليسوا كعمال عاديين فسألني عن السبب فقلت له لان الاعمال التي يقومون بها فنيه وليست عاديه وقال ولكني انا الذي علمتهم على العمل قلت له شكرا هم الان فنيون وهنا اعترض عند شركته وحصل اجتماع بيني وبين مديرهم بوجود المهندس المعني وكان النقاش هل هؤلاء العمال فنيون ام لا

وهنا سئلني مدير الشركه هل لك ان تعرف لي ماهو العامل العادي وما هو الفني في موضوعنا هذا قلت له ببساطه

ان تغير العامل العادي بأخر لايؤثر على العمل بينما تغير الفني بعامل عادي يؤثر على العمل

والاخ المهندس دائما يطلب عمال عاديين وهذا هو اصل المشكله فوافقوا على التسميه وهكذا عملنا مع باقي الاقسام وبدأ الدخل يتضاعف الى الضعف ثم الى ضعفان هذا بالاضافه الى فقرات اخرى تمت الاستفاده منها

وبما ان موضوعنا بقدر ماهو سرد لسيرة حياة لمهندس فهو ايظا تعليمي وتثقيفي للمهندسين للاطلاع على كيفية التفكير واخذ القرارات في بعض المواقف وكيف يستفيد من الثغرات فقد ذكرت اعلاه اني استفدت من فقرات اخرى وهنا تصرفت كتاجر فكيف ذلك؟

كانت شركتنا لا ترفد الموقع بمكائن كثيره ومعدات متنوعه لانها تعتبر وقوف الماكنه الى ان يحين موعد تأجيرها خساره لها وخصوصا انها لديها مشاريع طرق تحتاج تلك المعدات ولكنها تبقي فقط المكائن ذات الايجار الطويل والمستمر ( وطبعا هذا صحيح نوعا ما ) ولكن كانت تأتينا طلبات كثيره بالتأجير ونحن لا نملك تلك المعدات فكيف استطيع ان اكسب من هذه الفقره

هنا كنت استأجر المعده من الشركه المنافسه لنا واعطيهم نفس الاجور التي كنت اخذها تقريبا من الشركه الكنديه لانهم يعرفون الاسعار ولكن كيف كنت استفيد ؟؟ وهنا حتى مدير شركتنا اتصل بي بهذا الشأن وفسرت له اننا نربح اضعاف ما نؤجر فسأل كيف فشرحت له ذلك

وكانت اول ماكنه مؤجره هي ضاغط هواء

والفائده كانت كالتالي

ان للضاغطه اجره محدده بالعقد ولكل جكهمر مربوط بها له سعر وبما ان الضاغط به عدد ثلاث منافذ اذن انا اربح ضعف ما اعطي للايجار هذا بالاضافه الى ان للمشغلين سعر منفصل وللعمال الاخرون للحفر والتنضيف والفورمن المرافق والسياره الحقليه المرافقه كلا له اجوره حسب العقد فلاحظ هنا كيف حولنا قول كلمة ( اسف لا توجد لدينا هذه المعده )الى ربح

اذن الدروس المستقاه

هو دائما ادرس العقد بعمق وحاول المناوره حوله واستفاد من الثغرات الموجوده على الاقل تكون انت صاحب اليد العليا والهندسه هي تجاره بالاضافه الى الامور الفنيه اذا كنت انت المقاول

واسف للاطاله ولكنها قصه تستحق ان يطلع عليها الاخرون وخصوصا بعد التداعيات التي حصلت بيننا وبين الشركه الكنديه بعد ذلك وكانت قصه غريبه ولكن لا مجال لذكرها

مع الشكر

شعاع
​


----------



## shuaa said (27 أكتوبر 2011)

اما بالنسبه لسؤالك الذي اقتبس منه




> واذا سؤلت سؤالا مباشرا ولم تعرف أجابته .. ماذا يكون ردة فعلك .. هل تتهرب .. هل تجاوب الخطا .. هل تصمت ..أم هل تعد محدثك بالبحث عن الاجابة .....


كلما زادت خبرتك وكبرت ثقتك بنفسك كلما كنت واضحا ولا تخجل من كلمة ( لا اعرف ) او جملة ( لم تمر علي هكذا حاله سابقا ) او تبادر الى سؤال سائلك عن ( ما هي وجهه نظرك انت بالموضوع ) حيث قد من طرحه تتذكر الاجابه او تقول له( دعني افكر قليلا ) و في اسؤ الحالات تقاطع معلوماتك مع المنطق وتجيب وتنهي اجابتك بكلمة على ما اعتقد 

وعلى سبيل المثال اليك هذه القصه

كنت مسؤلا عن احدى الورش وكان يوجد في تلك الورشه خلاط مركزي كبير مهمول او عاطل عن العمل لشركه اجنبيه كانت قد تركته واصبح عائدا الى الشركه التي اعمل بها وهنا جاءت مجموعه من المصلحين لتصليح هذا الخلاط مرسلين من قبل الدائره المركزيه وبقوا عدة اسابيع يعملون على تصليحه وبعد فتره احضروا المصلحين ( والذي تبين انهم شركه خاصه كانت قد اخذت عملية التصليح كمقاوله ) رساله من الدائره الرئيسيه تقول علي بأستلام هذا الخلاط والتأيد بأنه صالح للعمل حتى يصرفوا للمقاول سلفته

وهنا قلت للمقاول بأني ليس لدي خبره بهكذا اعمال ولم استلم بحياتي خلاط لغرض التدقيق وقلت له انها من اختصاص مهندسي الكهروميكانيك وعند اتصالي بالمسؤول في الدائره الرئيسيه قال لا يوجد عندنا احد لاستلامها في الوقت الحاضر غيرك فتصرف وعلى الاقل اكتب وجهة نظرك
فهنا كنت مضطر للاستلام ولكن كيف استلمت وماذا كتبت

قلت للمقاول اشرح لي ماذا صلحت وماهي طبيعة مقاولتك فقال بأن اصلح كل الاعطال واعادة وضع القطع المفقوده واجعل الخلاط يعمل كما كان سابقا

وبعد ان اخذني بجوله حول الخلاط وبدأ بتشغيله كي يقنعني بأن كل جزء من الخلاط يعمل وحسب الاصول سألته سؤال واحد وسريع وهو هل تعلم ماهي طاقة هذا الخلاط فأجاب بسرعه طبعا ان طاقته كذا مكعب بالساعه

فكان سؤالي له اذن شغل الخلاط واملئ هذا التراك مكسر والذي طاقته كذا مكعب فأن تطابق انتاجك مع المصمم او اقل منه بقليل سأوافق على استلام الخلاط وان لا سأكتب ما شاهدته والباقي يكون بينك وبين الدائره الرئيسيه حيث قلت له ان ما يهمني هو النتائج وليس التفاصيل

فحاول جهد امكانه ان ان يطابق المنتج مع المصمم فلم يستطع ولا حتى بضعف المده 

وهنا رفعت تقرير بأن الخلاط يعمل ولكن انتاجيته وكفاءته هي كذا وكذا اي لاتطابق نصف مواصفاته الاصليه والامر لكم

وهكذا كان الرد بالمنطق حيث الخبره هنا والمعرفه كانت غير موجوده ولم نكذب وقلنا الحقيقه

وهذا مثال عما كنت تريد معرفته حيث لا مكان للكذب او الخجل بهكذا مواقف

مع تقديري

شعاع
​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

shuaa said قال:


> اما بالنسبه لسؤالك الذي اقتبس منه
> 
> 
> 
> ...




رائع جدا استاذنا الفاضل فالخبره لها ثمن فعلا 

واريد التاكيد علي اي مهندس ان يفكر بعمق قبل اتخاذ قرار في اي شئ معتمدا علي علم الرياضيات الذي كنا ندرسه 
حيث ان كل مساله رياضيه يكون لها معطيات وهي التي بين يديه 
وهدف مطلوب تحقيقه 
ثم ياتي البرهان الذي يستخدم المعطيات للوصول الي الهدف من اقصر الطرق 

تحياتي وتقديري لشخصكم الكريم


----------



## shuaa said (27 أكتوبر 2011)

> mohy_y2003
> 
> 
> رائع جدا استاذنا الفاضل فالخبره لها ثمن فعلا
> ...



نعم استاذ محي ان الهندسه التطبيقيه مثل علم الرياضيات

حيث في الرياضيات هناك النظريات في مثل علم الهندسه المجسمه ( الهندسه الفراغيه ) وعلم المثلثات وغيرها من العلوم والتي اعتبرها هي المفاتيح لفتح الابواب المغلقه ( المشاكل ) من المسائل الرياضيه وفتح باب بعد باب الى ان تصل الى الهدف المطلوب ( الحل )

وكذلك في الحياة الهندسيه

فأن ما قرأناه من علوم اوليه في دراستنا السابقه مهما تكن من السهوله او نعتبرها بسيطه فما هي الا مفاتيح نستعملها لحل المشاكل المعقده بترهيم وتجريب تلك المفاتيح ( العلوم ) حتى نصل الى مرادنا بفتح الخزنه الاخيره المراد فك رموزها ونحصل على الكنز وهو حل المعضله 

والفرق هنا بين الخبير او صاحب الخبره والمبتدأ هو ان الاول يعرف بسرعه اين المفتاح الذي يفتح تلك الباب بسرعه لكثرة ممارسته بينما المستجد عليه ان يجرب عدة مفاتيح حتى يصل الى المفتاح المراد ولكن الخلاصه ان الجميع لديهم نفس المجموعه من تلك المفاتيح ولكن العبره هي بكيفية وسرعة استعمالها وكلما زادت معرفتك بالعلم والدراسه كلما زادت عندك عدد المفاتيح المعرفيه والتي تسهل لك فتح اعتى الابواب ( المشاكل )

وكم احب ان يكون المهندس تحليلي اي يجزء المشكله التي امامه الى عناصرها الاوليه البسيطه ثم يعالجها بمفاتيح المعرفه التي لديه ببساطتها احيانا ويخرج بحل سهل وبسيط بقدر ما كنت ترى ان المشكله بأجمعها في البدايه كبيره وصعبه 

مع تقديري

شعاع
​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

shuaa said قال:


> نعم استاذ محي ان الهندسه التطبيقيه مثل علم الرياضيات
> 
> حيث في الرياضيات هناك النظريات في مثل علم الهندسه المجسمه ( الهندسه الفراغيه ) وعلم المثلثات وغيرها من العلوم والتي اعتبرها هي المفاتيح لفتح الابواب المغلقه ( المشاكل ) من المسائل الرياضيه وفتح باب بعد باب الى ان تصل الى الهدف المطلوب ( الحل )
> 
> ...



اتفق معك تماما استاذنا الكريم 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## shuaa said (28 أكتوبر 2011)

والان نعود الى اسئلة الاخ ابا حفص والتي اقتبس منها




> وماذا عن المنافسة بين اصحاب المهنة الواحدة ... ؟؟؟


انا اؤمن بنظام المنافسه بين المجاميع المتشابه بالوضيفه والعمل المسند لهم لدفع العمل



> وماذا عن اسرار المقابلات الشخصية ..؟؟



ماذا تريد ان تعرف



> وماذا عن اهم صفة تحب ان تراها فى المهندس ...؟؟؟



هذه النقطه شرحتها سابقا ولكن اهم صفه هي الثقافه العلميه والاخلاق



> وكيف تعرف اذا كان فيه امل ان يصبح ناجحا ... او تحدد اذا ما كان ليس منه امل فى ان يتطور ؟؟؟



بأختبارات بسيطه ومتابعة مدى هظمه للمعلومه المعطات له ومدى قابليته على ترجمتها في موقع العمل بسرعه



> وكيف تنظم وقتك بين العمل والقراءة ,,والعلاقات الاجتماعية ..والعبادة ؟؟؟



تعرف انا الان مقعد ولا اعمل وعلاقاتي الاجتماعيه محدوده وجل وقتي اقضيه بالاطلاع والقراءه والعباده

مع شكري وتقديري

شعاع
​


----------



## shuaa said (28 أكتوبر 2011)

> mecheil.edwar
> 
> تحية لك أستاذى القدير م شعاع سعيد
> 
> ...




اشكرك استاذ ميشيل وانا بأنتظار اسئلتك​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (29 أكتوبر 2011)

تحية لك أستاذى القدير شعاع سعيد

أولا لا أريد أن أثقل عليكم بمزيدا من الأسئلة 

لكن أذا سمحت لى أود أن أتناقش معكم اليوم 

بعيدا عن الهندسة والعمل

فكما يقول سقراط تكلم حتى أراك 

فحدثنا ولو قليلا عن شخصكم الكريم 

فما هى الشخصية التى تأثرت بها والتى كانت بالنسبة إليك 

هى المثل الأعلى والقدوة لك 


وما هى مصادر الثقافة والمعارف الأنسانية التى ساهمت فى تشكيل 

الأنسان شعاع سعيد 


لو تركت لكم مساحة من الورق لكتابة مقال إنسانى بعنوان

علمتنى الحياة ...

فماذا ستكتب ..


على أن يشتمل ذلك المقال على أكثر المواقف الأنسانية 

التى تأثرتم بها ...


أتابع حواركم الرائع

......




​


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (30 أكتوبر 2011)

تحياتي للمهندس القدير رزق حجاوي 
لزيادة الاحتكاك العملي اني اقترح ان تعمل في المقاولات والتعهدات لزيادة المعرفة وكيفية تسيير الامور بطرق علمية والذي لا اشك في علمك بها


----------



## shuaa said (30 أكتوبر 2011)

mecheil.edwar


> > > تحية لك أستاذى القدير شعاع سعيد
> > >
> > > أولا لا أريد أن أثقل عليكم بمزيدا من الأسئلة
> > >
> > > ...





> > اشكر الاستاذ ميشيل على هذه الاسئله
> >
> > وحين هممت بالاجابه عليها شدني موضوع امامي على الالتلفاز مما جعلني اتوقف عن الكتابه والانتباه الى ذلك الموضوع الذي ارجع ذاكرتي الى 30 سنه خلت ولموقف ايظا كان هندسيا فحبيت ان اشارككم به كما وامر على ذكر هنا احد الاعلام من الاخوه المهندسين والذي كان بالاضافه الى كونه مهندس كان كاتب ومؤرخ رائع
> >
> > ...


----------



## mecheil.edwar (31 أكتوبر 2011)

نتابع حديثكم البناء
....​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (31 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله بك استاذنا الفاضل شعاع سعيد و كم هي كلمات ذات معان عميقة تفيد الجميع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aymanallam (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيراً​*


----------



## zeidmy (1 نوفمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق للجميع إن شاء الله

وربي يحقق امانيكم

تحياااااااااااتي


----------



## shuaa said (1 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخ ميشيل الاخوه الاعزاء

السلام عليكم

انا اسف بتأخري عن الاجابه وذلك لتعرضي لوعكه صحيه حالت دون استطاعتي الكتابه وقد اشتدت يوم امس وسوف اعود لكم بأذن الله بعد يوم او يومين من النقاهه

وشكرا
​


----------



## تامر شهير (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*ألف لا بأس عليك مهندس شعاع ,.. شفاك الله وعافاك وجعل الجنة مثواك ..وأطال الله فى عمرك ..
نحن فى الانتظار ..ولكن الاهم صحتك .. بالدنيا​*


----------



## marshal111 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

شفاك الله استاذنا المهندس شعاع ادعو لك بظهر الغيب بالصحة والعافية .
اللهم سدد خطاك كما تحاول ان تسدد خطانا 
واسند طريقك بخير الناس كما تحاول ان تسند طرقنا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 نوفمبر 2011)

shuaa said قال:


> الاخ ميشيل الاخوه الاعزاء​
> السلام عليكم​
> انا اسف بتأخري عن الاجابه وذلك لتعرضي لوعكه صحيه حالت دون استطاعتي الكتابه وقد اشتدت يوم امس وسوف اعود لكم بأذن الله بعد يوم او يومين من النقاهه​
> وشكرا​


السلام عليكم
نحن واجب علينا الاسف لاننا اثقلنا عليك بالاسئلة
ويمكننا الانتظار حتى تشفى باذن الله تعالى
في اقرب وقت 
فجزاك الله خيرا على كل ما قدمت
مع تمنياتنا لك بالشفاء العاجل
من كل سقم باذن الله​


----------



## parasismic (1 نوفمبر 2011)

shuaa said قال:


> الاخ ميشيل الاخوه الاعزاء
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> ...




*لا بأس طهور ان شاء الله
* ​


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (3 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم...الف سلامه عليك استاذ شعاع معافى باذن الله


----------



## shuaa said (3 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليك

اشكر كل الاخوه اللذين واسوني , وكذلك احب ان اذكر بأني مستمتع بأسئلتكم

فتحيه خاصه لكم

نعود مره ثانيه للاجابه على اسئلة الاخ ميشيل

والتي اقتبس منها






> فما هى الشخصية التى تأثرت بها والتى كانت بالنسبة إليك
> 
> هى المثل الأعلى والقدوة لك​


​

كل انسان يتأثر خلال مسيرة حياته بشخصيات يتأثر بها حسب المرحله العمريه والبيئيه التي تكتنفه وتتغير هذه الشخصيات القدوه بتغير ونمو شخصية الفرد وتغير هواياته وتطلعاته ونضوجه العلمي او الحرفي او غيره من العلوم
فمثلا ترى الانسان في طفولته يكون معجب بأبيه او كبير العائله وبعدها يكون معجب بشخص مميز بمدرسته واذا كان يحب الرياضه تراه معجب بلاعبه المفضل وهكذا
اما بالنسبه لي فأني متعدد الهوايات فأنا احب العلم والقرائه واحب الحرفيات وكذلك الرياضه متمثله بالتنس والشطرنج والتاريخ والاقتصاد وعلوم متعدده فلي بكل صنف نموذج قدوه يتغير بتغير الظروف ولكن هناك شخصيات انا معجب بها وسميت اهم انجازاتي بأسمائها

واهم انجازاتي هي اولادي (خمسة ذكور وثلاث اناث) وهم مقسمون بين طبيب جراح ومهندس وطبيب صيدلي وطالب جامعي وثانوي وحتى ابتدائي ولي احفاد كذلك ولكن اسماء احفادي سميت من قبل ابائهم وهم اولادي وليس من قبلي

عمر بن الخطاب ( رضي الله عنه )

فمثلا انا معجب بشخصية امام المسلمين وثاني الخلفاء الراشدين سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب (رضي الله عنه) هذا الخليفه العظيم الذي تتجلى عظمته بمحبة العظماء له وتسمية ابنائهم بأسمه فمثلا (جدي وسيدي) الامام علي (كرم الله وجهه) سمى اثنين من ابنائه بأسم عمر حبا وتيمننا بسيدنا عمر ابن الخطاب هذا بالاضافه الى ان سيدنا علي زوج ابنته (ام كلثوم) الى سيدنا عمر وكذلك ابناء سيدناعلي من الحسن والحسين الى جدنا موسى الكاظم (رضوان الله عليهم) ترى كل منهم لديه ولد او ولدان بأسم عمر محبة وتيمنا بالخليفه عمر ولا داعي هنا ان اذكر انجازات سيدنا عمر لان الجميع يعرفها

وحتى الطائفه المسيحيه تحترم وتحب هذه الشخصيه العظيمه وتسمي ابناءها بأسم عمر ولي اصدقاء مسيحيون اسمهم عمر

لذا 

فأسم ابني البكر هو الاستاذ (عمر) وهو مهندس معماري بدرجة استشاري تحيه له وقبلاتي لابنه (شعاع الصغير)

على ابن ابي طالب (كرم الله وجهه)

ولاعجابي الشديد بجدي امير المؤمنين واخر الخلفاء الراشدين والذي جمع الشجاعه والعلم والبلاغه الامام على (رضي الله عنه) واعتقد ان الجميع يعرف من هو الكرار علي فكان اسم احد اولادي بأسمه فتحيه لولدي (علاوي) وهو ذو شخصيه وذكاء مميز

سعيد جهدي

هذه الشخصيه العظيمه التي قليل من الناس في وقتنا الحاضر يعرفونها ولكنه بالنسبه لي فهو رمز وقد استقيت منه المعرفه والعلم واخذت منه المورثات الرائعه علما انني لم اراه في حياتي ولا هو رئاني 
هذا الشخص الرائع هو ابي والذي استشهد قبل ولادتي بأربعون يوما والذي كانت محبتي له تكبر كلما كبرت واطلعت اكثر على انجازاته ومدح الناس المحيطين به اواللذين يعرفوه القريبين اوالبعيدين وبعد ان اطلعت على كتاباته وجزء من مذكراته

ولكن بقى هو المعلم المجهول لي لانه ترك لي مكتبه مليئه بالكتب بشتى المجالات والتي كنت التهمها التهاما من طفولتي وحتى الكبر كما وورثت عنه حبه للقراءه و العمل والاجتهاد به ولذلك لقب بجهدي حيث كان يبذل قصار جهده لانجاز العمل وتغلب لقبه الشخصي على لقب العشيره
ولهذا كله اسميت احد اولادي بأسمه (سعيد) وهو الان مهندس معماري رائع فتحيه لابو عبدالله وقبلاتي لاولاده 

وهنا لا احب ان اكثر ولكن هذه هي نموذج من العناصر التي تؤلف سبيكتي العائليه والتي تعكس اعجابي وتأثري بالشخصيات العظيمه

وهنا لا احب ان اغمط حق بيت جدي من امي والذي تربيت بكنفهم وانا صغير وتعلمت منهم العلوم وحب الدراسه حيث كان بهم الطبيب والمهندس والعالم والمشاغب والحالم وكلهم بقوا اعز اصدقائي هم وابنائهم الى حد الان

والى اللقاء

شعاع 
​


----------



## shuaa said (4 نوفمبر 2011)

كل عام وانتم بخير

كثير يدخلون هذا الموضوع ولكن النخبه فقط هي التي شاركت

ولكننا نقول للجميع

عيد اضحى مبارك عليكم 
وان شاءالله تحقيق امانيكم المشروعه

شعاع​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

shuaa said قال:


> كل عام وانتم بخير
> 
> كثير يدخلون هذا الموضوع ولكن النخبه فقط هي التي شاركت
> 
> ...



كل عام وانتم بخير استاذنا الكريم ونسال الله ان يمتعك بموفور الصحه والسعاده في الدارين 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## الراجية2 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وددت ان اسال ان اختنا المشرفة ( سنا الإسلام )

هل تعرفون شيئا عنها

جزاكم الله خيراا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (8 نوفمبر 2011)

shuaa said قال:


> السلام عليك​
> اشكر كل الاخوه اللذين واسوني , وكذلك احب ان اذكر بأني مستمتع بأسئلتكم​
> فتحيه خاصه لكم​
> نعود مره ثانيه للاجابه على اسئلة الاخ ميشيل​
> ...


 ما شاء الله بارك الله لحضرتك في ابناءك و احفادك و اعاننا ان نؤدي رسالتنا لأبناءنا علي افضل صورة كما يرضي الله عز و جل

شفاكم الله و عفاكم


----------



## salehhussam (9 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته تحياتي الى أستاذنا الغالي ومهندسنا الكبير الأستاذ شعاع 
كل ما أستطيع قوله أنني وقفت عاجزا" عن الكتابه وأبداء الرأي والمشاركه وأنا أقرأ وأستمتع بردودك ومشاركاتك وأجوبتك ولا يسعني ألا أن أقول لكم كل عام وأنتم بخير وشافاكم الله وعافاكم وأنعم عليكم بموفور الصحة والعافيه وأعز العراق التي أنجبت أستاذا" ومعلما" من أمثالكم .


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (10 نوفمبر 2011)

الاستاذ شعاع 
بارك الله بك و كل عام و انت بألف خير 
مداخلتي هنا عن الإشراف و من خبرتك الطويلة و العريقة نريد رأيك بموضوع المهندس المشرف على العمل أو بصيغة اخرى جهاز الإشراف .
فقد عملت سابقا مشرفا على المشاريع و كنت أحاول أن أساعد المقاول بما لا يتعارض مع مصلحة العمل و دفع عجلة العمل من خلال حل مشاكله لا تصيد مشاكل المقاول . 
و لكني عندما عملت في مجال المقاولات وجدت ان نسبة 90% من المشرفين و لا أبالغ بذلك يتصيدون 
الأخطاء للمقاول ( مهندسون مقاولون او شركات ....) فما هي برأيك الأسباب وراء ذلك و الدعوة بالنقاش لجميع الزملاء أيضا 
وبارك الله بك 
و السلام عليكم


----------



## shuaa said (11 نوفمبر 2011)

اشكر كل من شكر وواسى وسأل 

بدأ من استاذ محي مرورا بأقرأ وارتقي والاخ صالح حسام وانتهاء بالاخ ابو الافكار

وسأجيب على اسئلتك اخ ابو الافكار بعد الانتهاء من اسئلة الاخ ميشيل انشاءالله

مع تقديري

شعاع​


----------



## shuaa said (11 نوفمبر 2011)

mecheil.edwar


> وما هى مصادر الثقافة والمعارف الأنسانية التى ساهمت فى تشكيل
> 
> الأنسان شعاع سعيد
> 
> ...






السلام عليكم
نعود ثانيه بعد انقطاع بسبب ايام العيد ومتطلباتها الاجتماعيه

ونعود لاسئلة الاخ ميشيل الذي افتقده في المنتدى الان 
واسئلته الصعبه الجميله والتي تحتاج دائما الى وقفه وتأمل 

سأذكر اليوم اهم النقاط التي اكتشفتها انا بعد هذا العمر الطويل بالهندسه من اشراف الى اداره الى مقاولات وسأكشف لكم اهم اسرار النجاح للمهندس والمقاول ورب الاسره والانسان بصوره عامه وقد تتعجبون من بساطتها ولكن بالتجربه والمتابعه والتمحيص وتحليل لماذا فلان ناجح في المقاولات وفلان لا مع العلم ان مواصفات الاخير لا تقل جوده عن الاول وفي بعض الاحيان مواصفاته الهندسيه والعلميه وقد تكون الماديه احسن من الاول لماذا فلان يحصل على عمل بسرعه وغيره بنفس المواصفات لا يحصل بل واحيانا تتعدى العمل حتى في البيت لماذا فلان محبوب من قبل بيته واؤلاده وزوجته والاخر بالرغم من غناه فهو غير محبوب لماذا لشخص معين اصدقاء كثيرون يحبوه ويحترموه واذا وقع في مشكله الكل يركض ليساعده بينما الاخر اما يكون قليل الاصدقاء وان كان لديه فهم يعطون الاعذار كي يتنصلوا من اداء الواجب اتجاهه في حالة الحاجه لهم

نحن هنا لسنا بصدد اهمية الوقت او العلم او الدراسه او المنطق او الخطوه الاولى وغيرها من الثوابت والمتغيرات والتي ناقشناها سابقا وقد تجد بعضها في كتب الاداره او الخبره العمليه او من علوم اساتذة الحكمه والمنطق 

ولكنه بحق شئ اكتشفته انا شخصيا بعد تحليل كثير من الشخصيات الناجحه من معارفي واصدقائي والتي كانت لديهم مواصفات بسيطه وامكانيات في بعض الاحيان ليست بالخارقه وحتى بعضهم امي ( بالعلم والقراءه ) احيانا ولكنهم ناجحون ومحبوبون فما هو سرهم ولماذا هذا النجاح الذي قد يسميه البعض ضربة حظ او ان امه داعيه له او او ......... الخ

ولكننا نرى هذا الشئ يتكرر معه ودائما ترى ان الناس تغبطه ولا تحسده 

( ونعرف ان الحسد يتمنى زوال نعمة الغير بينما الغبطه يتمنى الشخص ان تكون نفس النعمه عنده مع استمرارها عند الاخرين )

وقد اكون انا لا املك هذه الخاصيه والكثير منكم قد يملكها بدرجات وقد اعرف بعضكم لديه هذه الملكه وبعضكم لا من خلال تعاملي معكم ومتابعة كتابتكم وتحركاتكم وردود افعالكم وبدون ان اراكم او حتى اتصور شكلكم ولكن يمكنني ( نوعا ما ) ان احلل الناجح والذي سينجح في عمله كبدايه والباقي لديمومة نجاحه طبعا يعتمد عما ذكرناه سابقا من مزايا

فما هي هذه الملكه التي تعمل هذه المعجزات ؟؟

وحتى لا يكون الموضوع طويل وممل سوف اتكلم عنها بعد قليل

تحيتي لكم

شعاع
​


----------



## shuaa said (11 نوفمبر 2011)

اذن ماهي هذه الملكه التي لها هذا المفعول السحري في الحياة

بكل بساطه هي

الكرم

وقد يتعجب معظمك ما علاقة الكرم بكل ما ذكر سابقا

نعم انه الكرم والكرم يأتي بأشكال اما مادي اومعنوي او جهد مبذول او مشاركه او تضحيه وابسط انواعه هو الكلام 

حيث من متابعتي ودراستي لكثير من الحالات وتحليلها تبين لي ان اكثر الناجحون من الاصدقاء والاخرون يملكون هذه الخاصيه وهي دائما ما يقدمون لغيرهم من كرم قد يكون على شكل مساعده بموقف او مجهود بدون ان ينتظروا من الاخر مقابل في البدايه وقد يكرر كرمه الى الاخر مرات وهنا عند حاجته للاخر في موقف معين يكون الاختبار فأذا رد المقابل الجميل فسيكون اهل للصداقه ويستمر معه بالعطاء وبعكسه يكون قد اكتشف بأن صاحبه غير مؤهل لصداقته ويكون قد اكتشفه ووضعه في ترتيب اخر من الاصدقاء اللذين لا يمكن الاعتماد عليهم

ودائما الكريم عند تعرضه لمشاكل ترى كثيرين ينبرون لمساعدته او على الاقل يمدحوه كلاميا ويعطون توصيات ايجابيه بشأنه مما تسهل اتخاذ قرار دائما لصالحه ان كان اقتراح توصيه عمل او اعطاء مقاوله او اي قرار اخر يحتاج الى سماع من الاخرين

وترى دائما الكريم يعطي المقابل ( لمجهود بذله ) اكثر مما يتوقعه وبذلك بالاضافه الى فرحته (المقابل) تترسخ لديه بأن الشخص الكريم سيكون دائما كحزام امان له فتراه يتمسك به ان كان مقاول اوصاحب عمل ويضحي له حتى يثبت له بأنه قدر للكرم المعطى له ولذلك ترى دائما النخبه تحيط بالكريم ويأتوه راكضين متى ما احتاجهم

وهنا لا نقصد بالكريم هو المبذر حيث هناك فرق بين الاثنين وعلى الشخص دائما ان يكون وسطيا اي لا تبذير ولا بخل

وهذه الملكه تأتي من منبعين الاول هي وراثيه ويكون المنبع جيني ولا اعرف كيف ولكن هذا ما اكتشفته والاخر تربوي حيث يبدأ من الاهل ووضعهم والاجواء المحيطه بهم فمثلا ان الجيل الذي تربى خلال الحرب العالميه الثانيه او مر بحروب مما جعله يتربى على التقتير والحرص ربى الجيل الذي بعده بدون ان يدري على الحرص الزائد والذي قد يصل الى حد البخل احيانا هكذا اشخاص تراهم لا ينجحون كمقاولين لانه يعاني في العطاء لانه لا يعرف كيف يعطي ويكرم ولا يعرف كيف يختار الزمان والمكان المناسبين ولا حتى نوع الكرم ومقداره والمقاولات تحتاج الى شخص كريم وشجاع 

( والكرم هو نوع من الشجاعه )

وليس الكرم مقفول على الاغنياء فقط بل على كل شخص وحسب قابليته فالكرم يكون حسب الامكانيه والمقابل يقدر ويوزن الفعل فأن كنت غنيا دائما يتوقع المقابل منك مقدار من الكرم يختلف عن الفقير لذا لاتعطي فكره للمقابل بأنك اكبر مما انت عليه لانه سيكون عليك ان تؤدي كرمك وحسب ما انت رسمته لنفسك وبعكسه سيعتبروك بخيل

حتى في بيتك لا تعطي فكره لزوجتك واولادك بأنك اكبر من حجمك لانك هنا يجب ان تقدم لهم فعالية الكرم وما يتناسب مع ما تبينه لهم وبعكسه سيتهموك بالبخل وعلى عكس ذلك عندما تمر بضائقه دع العائله تشاركك بذلك فسيتفاعلون معك وترى انك ستكون محبوب بالرغم من عدم تقديم شئ لهم لانهم يعرفون انك في ضائقه بل سيحاولوا ان يساعدوك كلا حسب مقدرته

وترى ان بعض انواع الكرم قد لا يحتاج الى ماده بقدر ما يحتاج الى التزام وكرم من الوقت وهو زيارة مريض او مواساة عزاء او مشاركة فرح كل هذا يقع في خانة الكرم

وهناك ابسط انواع الكرم وهو الكرم الكلامي وهو ان تمدح زميلك اوشريكك بكلمه طيبه عند الانجاز او تقديم خدمه ولا تبخل بهكذا كلمه لانها سترفع من مكانتك ولا تنقصها وخصوصا مع زوجتك واولادك فقد تكون الكلمه المجامله احيانا ابلغ من الماده

واغلى انواع الكرم هو التضحيه بالنفس لاجل الاخرين مثل تضحية الوالدين لابناءهم والكرم الاعظم هو تضحية الانسان لوطنه ولهذا قيل بأن الشهداء هم اكرم الناس

وهنا سأذكر لكم كيف كنت اوجه اولادي واعلمهم على الكرم واستطعت نوعا ما ان ان ازرع بهم هذه الخاصيه والتي استفدت انا منها الان

كنت اقول لهم عند ذهابهم الى المدرسه ان يختبروا اصدقاءهم هل هم ذوو بذره جيده ام لا فكيف ذلك

كنت اقول لهم ان يصرفوا على الصديق (الهدف) بأن يعزموه على ما موجود بحانوت المدرسه ويكونوا هم السباقين بالدفع فأن حاول الزميل مره الثانيه بالمبادره بالدفع فهذا الصديق هو مشروع ناجح كصديق مستقبلي اما اذا تمادى بالاتكاء على ابني في الدفع للمرات القادمه فهو انسان غير كريم من المنبعين الجيني والتربوي فلا يوضع في خانة الكرماء اما اذا قال احدكم انه قد يكون فقير ولا يستطيع ان يجاري زميله وهنا ايظا سترى ان كان كريما سيمتنع عن تلبية العزومه لانه يعرف ان ليس بأستطاعته ان يرد الجميل وهنا اثبت بأنه كريم نفس وصديق مستقبلي جيد او يحاول ان يرد الجميل بأسلوب او ادواة اخرى يكون قادر عليها

والدرس هنا اسبق زميلك بموقف كريم ولاحظ ردود افعاله بأقرب فرصه تحتاجه بها لتعرف بسرعة ماهية صديقك ومدى امكانية الاعتماد عليه حيث السباق بالعطاء هو الكريم والاخر الذي يرد بالايجاب للكريم يسمى رد الجميل وهو اقل درجه من الكرم ولا يحتاج الى شجاعه كبيره مثل الكريم

وهذه قصه حقيقية حدثت معي تدل على فائدة الكرم في المواقف الصعبه

كنت قد اخذت مقاوله على حسابي من احدى الدوائر الحكوميه وبعد فتره اتسع العمل وتأخرت الدفعه الواجبه على الدائره بدفعها لي وكنت في موقف محرج وكنت قد قلت لاحد اصدقائي بمشكلتي من باب اخذ المشوره والتنفيس عن مشكلتي وكان هذا الصديق حالته الماديه لا تساعد على دعمي ولكنه فاجئني بقوله بـأن الموضوع سهل ولا يحتاج الى عناء كبير وبسهوله استطاع ان يوفر لي مبلغ من المال من احد اصدقاءه من مرحلة الابتدائي وهذا الشخص يعمل الان تاجر وقد التقاه من مده بسيطه بعد انقطاع علاقتهم من ايام الدراسه الاوليه ولكن ذكريات التاجر مع صديقي وتذكره بكرم صديقي له بالابتدائيه والمتوسطه واخلاقه الحسنه في ذلك الوقت بقت بذاكرته مما جعله وبدون تردد من مساعدته وبدون اي فائده ولكني كسبت هذا التاجر كصديق جديد ودخل معي بعدها كشريك لاني احترمت احترامه لموقف صديق الطفوله اذن هذا الشخص كريم ويستحق ان يكون صديق

والحديث يطول عن الكرم وايجابياته ولكن ساتوقف هنا لذكر النقاط الاخرى

شعاع
​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (12 نوفمبر 2011)

بداية أود أن أهنئ أستاذى القدير شعاع سعيد​ 
وكل الزملاء والأصدقاء بنافذة العلم والنور ملتقى المهندسيين العرب​ 
بعيد الأضحى المبارك ​ 
أعاد الله تلك الأيام المباركة عليكم وعلى الأمة العربية والإسلامية بالخير واليمن والبركات ​ 
كما أتابع الحديث العذب لأستاذنا القدير والأخ الأكبر لنا جميعا م شعاع سعيد ​ 
فالحديث عن الشخصيات العظيمة التى ذكرها حديث عذب ​ 
نقرأه ونجد فيه الكثير من الدروس الغالية والتعاليم النافعة ​ 
كما أن المواقف الأنسانية التى يسطرها لنا ذلك القلم الماهر بأسلوب مميز وبلاغة رائعة تترك فينا أثرا جميلا ودروسا نافعا فى حب الخير والتمسك بالقيم الأصيلة 
وأن يبادر المرء دائما بعمل الخير حتى ولو بأبسط الأفعال وهى الكلمة الطيبة وتشجيع من حوله من الأصدقاء والأهل والزملاء....​ 
لا نتعلم منك فقط أستاذنا القدير دروسا فى العلم والهندسة والعمل بل دروسا نافعة فى الحياة بصفة عامة ..​ 
ولما لا فالأنسان وحدة واحدة لا تتجزأ​ 
أتابع بكل تقدير حديثكم العذب ...​


----------



## نبيه بلفقيه (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*لقد وضعت اصبعك على الجرح.. لان الكرم يغطي كل عيب ...ولكن نحن غير مخولين ان نختبر اصدقاءنا بل ندع الخلق للخالق وان ندعو الله الا يحوجنا لأحد سواه وان لايبتلينا فيفضحنا وكذلك لانعرف كيف حالة اصدقاءنا في لحظة الاختبار ويقول الله سبحانه وتعالى ياايها الذين امنوا لاتسألوا عن اشياء ان تبد لكم تسؤكم وامرنا الرسول الكريم ان نلتمس لاخواننا العذر في حالة الرفض وان لانكون امعة *


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (12 نوفمبر 2011)

استاذنا شعاع من المتع القيمة و المفيدة في هذا المنتدى هذا اللقاء الجميل و الممتع و الحديث الذي يكسبنا خبرة في هذه الحياة و أيضا علما فالأنسان يتعلم من البيئة المحيطة حيثما صادفها و بأي شكل لقيها مستمتعون بالمتابعة


----------



## shuaa said (13 نوفمبر 2011)

نشكر الاستاذ ميشيل ونقول له عودا حميد واهلا وسهلا بك بعد العوده من الاجازه

وسنجيب اليوم على سؤال الاستاذ ابو الافكار لاهميته واعتقد انه من المهم ان نعطيه اسبقيه لان الموضوع حساس ويهم كثير من الاخوه المهندسين المقاولين واكون ممنون ان شاركونا الاخوه كلا حسب وجهة نظره لاثراء الموضوع 

ونقتبس من مداخلة الاخ ابو الافكار التالي


> abo alafkar
> الاستاذ شعاع
> بارك الله بك و كل عام و انت بألف خير
> مداخلتي هنا عن الإشراف و من خبرتك الطويلة و العريقة نريد رأيك بموضوع المهندس المشرف على العمل أو بصيغة اخرى جهاز الإشراف .
> ...



والجواب هنا كالتالي

بعد ان نسئل نفسنا السؤال التالي

متى يضغط المهندس المشرف او المقيم او الاستشاري على المقاول ولماذا؟؟
هناك خمسة حالات يضغط بها المشرف على المقاول

1
الحاله الاولى

عند بداء المشروع يحاول ان يضغط الاستشاري والمهندس المقيم والمتمثل بالمهندس المشرف حتى يفهم المقاول بأنه يريد عمل مثالي وكما يقول المثل ( يشوفه الموت حتى يرضى بالسخونه ) وهنا على المقاول ان يكون حذر وملتزم خصوصا في بداية المشروع لان هذه الحاله ستنتهي بأستمرار العمل وتوسعه وفتح فقرات كثيره بالموقع

2
الحاله الثانيه

عندما يكون المهندس المشرف جديد وقليل الخبره يحاول دائما تصيد الاخطاء حتى يثبت نفسه امام مسؤليه بأنه مهندس جيد وتراه دائما يعمل من الحبه قبه لانه اصلا لا يعرف المهم والاهم وقد تراه يحاسب في بعض الاحيان على الملمتر او اشياء يعتقد انها صحيحه وهنا على المقاول ان يتأنى مع المشرف ولا يحاول التقليل من شأنه حتى لا تتحول العلاقه الى خلاف دائم وان يفهمه بطريقه ذكيه بأن الموضوع عادي ولا يستدعي هذا الرفض وان يجيب له امثله عمليه من مشاريع اخرى

3
الحاله الثالثه

ان المقاول يحاول ان يبين امام المشرف بأنه يعرف كل شئ وانه احسن من المشرف علما وفي بعض الاحيان يتعامل بفوقيه مع المشرفين مما يجعل المشرفين ( كرد فعل دفاعي ) ان يتصيدوا الخطئ والزله حتى يثبتوا للمقاول العكس

4
الحاله الرابعه 

عندما يكون المقاول هو السبب كونه غير متمكن من العمل او ان كادره ليس ذا خبره مما يؤدي الى تقديم عمل ردئ او تلكئ العمل

5
الحاله الخامسه

وهذه حاله اصبحت شائعه في الدول الفقيره او دول العالم الثالث وهي ان بعض المشرفيين يضغطون على المقاول من اجل الابتزاز والرشوه ويجب ان يكون المقاول حذر في هكذا حالات ويكون قد اخذ حيطته عند تسعيره للمقاوله 
لان في بعض الدول اصبحت الرشوه سياق ؟!

وكما قلنا سابقا 
ان لم تكن كريم لا يمكن ان تكون مقاول ناجح

واكثر اللذين مارسوا الاشراف سابقا كموظفين ثم اتجهوا الى المقاولات يلاقون بعض المصاعب في التعامل مع الكادر العائد له والمشرفيين عليه ولا يعرف كيف يفعل خاصية الكرم لديه اصوليا وتراه اما يتصادم مع من في الموقع او يعطي وعودا يندم عليها لاحقا اوترفع الكلفه بينه وبين العمال والمشرفيين مما يؤدي الى مالايحمد عقباه

وفي هذه الحاله اقترح ان يكون لدى المقاول اما مهندس او مشرف عمل محنك يكون هو الواجهه والفلتر بين المقاول والعمال والمشرفيين حتى لا يحرج عند غضبه ويعطي قرارا يندم عليه ولا يعطي وعودا عند فرحه لا يستطيع ان ينفذها ولكن ببساطه يمكنه ( ممثل المقاول ) القول للمقابل عند احراجه بأنه سيستشير المقاول او المسؤول عنه 
( حتى يهدئ الموضوع ويعطي للمقاول فرصه ووقت لاخذ القرار الصحيح )
وحتى اذا كانت هناك مشكله فنيه بينه وبين المشرفيين يمكن للمقاول ان يدخل هنا كطرف مصلح بين الطرفيين او كحلال للمشكله مقبول ومحترم من الطرفيين لا كخصم مباشر وعلى الشخص المكلف بالاشراف وادارة العمل من قبل المقاول ان يبني علاقه جيده مع المشرفيين حتى يقلل المشاكل جهد الامكان

مع التقدير

شعاع
​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (14 نوفمبر 2011)

أشكرك مهندسنا القدير شعاع سعيد على كلماتكم وترحيبكم

ونتابع حديثكم وتحليلاتكم الرائعة ....​


----------



## shuaa said (14 نوفمبر 2011)

هنا فقط حبيت ان اضيف نقطه اخرى تذكرتها للمشاركه رقم ( 1520 )

6

الحاله السادسه

وهي حالة تأبط شرا

وهي الحاله التي يتقصد المشرف او المقيم بالضغط على المقاول لغرض اجباره على ترك العمل ومن ثم اما تكملة العمل على حسابه او اعطاءه الى مقاول اخر يهم المشرف او من يدعمه

وهذه الحاله مرت علي في العراق في بداية ثمانينيات القرن الماضي حيث تم الضغط على الشركه الاسبانيه المنفذه لفندق ميليا المنصور ( فندق خمس نجوم يقع على نهر دجله في بغداد ) وبشكل كبير مما ادى الى هروب المقاول ومن ثم تم التنفيذ على حسابه من قبل المقيم ولا ادري وقتها لما كانت اسباب ذلك الضغط الشبه تعسفي على المقاول وكان حينها المهندس المقيم من خيرة المهندسين وكانت لدي علاقه بمساعده والذي اخبرني في حينها انهم يضغطون على المقاول كي ينفذوا هم العمل ( وزارة الاسكان ) ولا اتذكر مبررات عملهم ( ولكن لا بد ان تكون لهم اسبابهم ) ولكنهم تأبطوا للمقاول شرا

وقد تكررت هذه الحالات الان حسب مشاهداتي وسماعي حيث يكون المقاول غير مرحب به لوجود مافيات او ارادات اخرى تريد ان تسحب العمل منه لكي تعطيه الى مقاول اخر قريب منهم

وهي حالات نادرة الحدوث في البلدان التي لها قانون صارم يحمي المقاول او هناك رقابه حكوميه صارمه بهذا الاتجاه ان لم تكن هي ( الحكومه ) موافقه على هكذا فعل

و انا بأنتظار الاخ ابو الافكار لاعلامي تحت اي بند او حاله يرى نفسه قد عامله المشرف لغرض المناقشه والاستفاده

تحتي لكم

شعاع
​


----------



## أحبك في الله (15 نوفمبر 2011)

كنت قد دخلت صدفة إلي الموضوع منذ أربع أيام بعد أن رأيت أخر مشاركة بواسطة shuaa said
وذلك لأني كنت معجب ببلاغتة في عدة مواضيع سابقة
وبعد أن قرأت عدة مشاركات في أخر صفحة عرفت من هو الأستاذ شعاع سعيد
ومن ثم عدت إلي الوراء وقرأت وعلي مدار أربع أيام متتالية جميع مشاركاتة من أول تفاجئة بإستضافتة هنا وحتي أخر مشاركة وقت كتابتي لهذا الرد
بالغ شكري وفخري بمهندسنا الكبير شعاع سعيد
اللهم إشفه من كل سقم وجازيه حسن الجزاء


----------



## shuaa said (16 نوفمبر 2011)

اشكر الاخ الاستاذ أحبك في الله على مداخلته الجميله

وكنت اود ان تكون هناك مداخلات من بقية الاخوه المهندسين الجدد ولا يقتصر على النخبه لان المواضيع المطروحه سوف يواجهونها في حياتهم العمليه المستقبليه فالمشاركه في هكذا نقاشات تسلحهم بالخبره المبكره بأدارة العمل وتهيئهم لاخذ القرارات الحاسمه بثقة مجرب

مع الشكر

شعاع​


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (16 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم..السلام عليكم...استاذ شعاع وجميع الاخوة المهندسين واعتذر عن المقاطعه ولكني وجدت فسحه من الوقت وحبيت ان اشترك في هذا الموضوع الشيق ..بالنسبه لتحليلك استاذ شعاع لموضوع المقاولين فقد اصبت كبد الحقيقبه وبالفعل هذه هي اكثر الحالات الموجوده ..وانا الصراحه حبيت انقللكم احدى التجارب التي مرة بي وانا قد عملت سابقا مع عدد من المقاولين قبل ان انتقل الى الاشراف ..اغلب المقاولين الذين يدخلون مجال المقاولات وخصوصا المبتدئين والذين لايمتلكون شهادات هندسيه (معظمهم ولا اقول جميعهم) تجدهم بعد سنه او اثنتين يعلنون افلاسهم ويتركون عملهم وفي بعض الاحيان يدخلون السجن(حصلت معي مع مقاول كنت اعمل معه دخل السجن بسبب شيكات بدون رصيد).بالرغم من محدوديت مواردهم ومحدوديت معرفتهم الهندسيه وعدد عمالهم المحدود تجدهم يدخلون اكثر من مشروع فعمالهم يعملون في الموقع الاول ثم بعد فتره ينقلهم الى الموقع الثاني لانجاز بعض الاعمال واستلام المشروع ثم يعودون الى الاول والطامه الكبرى لو في ثالث ورابع وعندما تسألهم عن السبب يقول لك المال يجلب المال والعمل يجلب العمل والرزق ايحب الخفيه(هذا صحيح طبعا لو في تخطيط).فيتعثر المشروع الاول ويتأخر الثاني والثالث والتاخر يعني تأخر السلف وبالتالي تاخر الرواتب فيبدا الضجر وتبدا المشاكل (عمال ومهندسين)وعند استلام السلف تتوزع رواتب وتسديد ديون واي تاخير او فشل في مواد او فحوصات او غرامات تاخيريه لاي مشروع تجد ان سلسله المشاريع جميعا لاتحقق اي ايراد فقط كما نقول (سد بسد)لان ربح اي مشروع يذهب للتغطيه على فشل المشروع الاخر وتسديد الرواتب وقروض البنوك وهلم جرا...وتجد المقاول الصغير بعد فترة وهو ينوح ويبكي ويلعن المهندسين المشرفين المسؤلين عنه ويتهمهم بالفساد ومحاوله تعطيل اعماله لانه يريد انجاز على حساب المواصفات الهندسيه...الموضوع يطول فيه الكلام ..ولكن احب اوجه كم سؤال الى الاستاذ القدير استاذ شعاع ماهي نصيحتك للمقاولين المبتدئين والمهندسين الذين يرومون دخول المجال وماهو افضل مجال عمل مربح للمقاولات..وماهيو رائيك في المقاولات ذات الاوطاء سعر هل هي مربحه ..تقبل شكري الجزيل واعتذر مرة اخرى للمقاطعه


----------



## shuaa said (16 نوفمبر 2011)

> م.احمد العراقي
> 
> ولكن احب اوجه كم سؤال الى الاستاذ القدير استاذ شعاع ماهي نصيحتك للمقاولين المبتدئين والمهندسين الذين يرومون دخول المجال وماهو افضل مجال عمل مربح للمقاولات..وماهيو رائيك في المقاولات ذات الاوطاء سعر هل هي مربحه ..تقبل شكري الجزيل واعتذر مرة اخرى للمقاطعه






اهلا بالاخ الاستاذ احمد على سؤاله وهو مهم جدا للمهندسين اللذين يرومون البدا بأعمال المقاولات وعلى حسابهم
وهناك نقاط مهمه يجب ان تتوفر بالشخص حتى يكون مقاول

اولا

رأس المال الكافي لدفع العمل بحيث لا يتلكئ عمله عند تأخر السلف المستحقه

ثانيا 

يكون لديه علاقات جيده مع اناس ذوو خبره بالتنفيذ جييدين ويمكن الاعتماد عليهم ويكون الاحسن ان يعتمد في بداية الامر على مقاولين ثانوين يكونوا ذو قابليه ماليه بحيث لا يعملوا معه مشاكل عند تأخر السلف او من البدأ يتفق معهم على ان الدفع للفقرات المنفذه يكون بعد استلام السلفه وموافقة المشرف على العمل 
(هذا في حال احالة العمل الى مقاوليين ثانويين وبالقطعه او الذرعه وليس اجر يومي)

والاحسن في بداية عمله ان يجزأ العمل الى فقرات ويحيلها الى مقاولات ثانويه ولاشخاص ذوي خبره كما قلنا وبهذه الطريقه يرتاح من المشاكل الصغيره من قبل العمال والفنيين ولو يكون ربحه اقل ولكنه اضمن واريح الى ان يتمكن من العمل بعد فتره ويكون له كادره الخاص به

ثالثا

يفضل ان يكون لديه مشرف عمل متمكن يعرف كيف يدير العمل بمقدره ويعرف كيف يتعامل مع العمال والفنيين وله علاقات جيده مع الكوادر الوسطيه والاخرى في الاسواق المحليه وكذلك لقابليته على تكوين علاقه جيده مع كادر الاشراف

رابعا

يفضل ان يبدأ عمله بأخذ مقاولات ذات فقرات محدده من العمل وليس كل العمل اي يركز على فقره او فقرتين وتكون كمياتها كبيره وفنيه 
(حتى لا يدخل صنايعيه صغار على منافسته للعمل )

خامسا

ان يكون علاقه جيده مع جهاز الاشراف ويكسبهم لانهم بأستطاعتهم ان يجعلون يخسر بالمقاوله او يربح بها وعليك قراءة موضوعي السابق بهذا الصدد

سادسا

ان يكون كريم مع كادره والمحيطين به بحدود الحكمه والمنطق بدون تبذير او بخل وهذه الحاله يراد لها تدريب والاحسن ان يكون لديك شخص بالموقع هو الذي يدير هكذا فعاليات حتى لا تحرج

سابعا

يفضل في بادئ الامر ان يأخذ العمل مع اناس يعرفهم وفي مكان له فيه علاقات جيده لان العلاقات مهمه بالمقاولات وخصوصا للناشئين

ثامنا

لا تطمع كثيرا بالربح اي يمكنك ان تأخذ مقاوله متعددة الفقرات ولكن عليك ان تركز على فقره او فقرتين بأن تجني الربح الكبير منها وباقي الفقرات يمكنك ان تعطيها لاشخاص اخرين وتأخذ انت هامش ربحي قليل والسبب هو لانه لا يمكنك اخذ تلك الفقرات المربحه لوحدها لانها كانت جزأ من مقاوله كبيره ولو كانت تلك الفقرات وحدها كمقاوله لرأيت كثير من المقاولين الصغار اوالصنايعيه ينافسوك عليها

(اي هنا اتبع مبدأ اليهودي ببيع الطماطه بسعر الجمله ولكن ربحه كان بالصناديق)

تاسعا 

حاول ان تسعر الفقرات الاوليه تسعير عالي على حساب الفقرات الاخيره حتى تستفاد من السلف الاوليه بدفع العمل ولكن بتحسب وعقلانيه

كما يجب ان يكون تسعيرك ذكي وفني اي الفقرات التي تتوقع زيادتها اثناء التنفيذ يمكن ايظا ان تضع لها سعر عالي لانه الى حد 10% زياده عن الكميه سوف يعطوك نفس السعر وحسب نظام اوامر الغيار القانونيه المعمول بها 



اما عن سؤالك عن ماهية المقاولات المربحه فمن خلال خبرتي تكون

للمقاولات الفنيه التخصصيه والقليلة الفقرات بحيث ليس بأمكان الصنايعيه الصغار منافستك بها والتي لاتحتاج الى اداره معقده

ولذلك قلت لك في وقت سابق بأن مقاولات الطرق بها ربح اكثر من المباني لقلة فقراتها وقلة انصاف المقاولين اللذين يدخلوها او ينافسوك عليها 

اما سؤالك عن الاسعار الاقل للمقاولات

فهذا يعتمد على نوع المقاوله والكادر المشرف ومدى ثقتك بتسعيرتك والمكان الذي تنفذ به تلك المقاوله والارادات المحيطه بك

هذا على الاقل ما تذكرته من الخبره ويمكن اضافة اشياء اخرى في حالة تذكري لها لانه موضوع به الكثير من التفريعات

مع تقديري

شعاع
​


----------



## younis hamamrah (16 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## younis hamamrah (16 نوفمبر 2011)

.


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (19 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم....استاذ شعاع الله ايبارك ابعمرك معلومات جدا قيمه ..استاذ شعاع بالفعل مقاولات الطرق قليله الفقرات ومربحه بشكل كبير(مالم تحدث انحرافات كبيرة او فشل قبل الاستلام حيث يضطر المقاول الى قلع التبليط واعاده اكساء) ولكنها تحتاج اليات وراس مال ..عندي استفسار وطلب ياريت استاذ اتوضح قصدك ب (
*هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=98874&page=153#ixzz1e8ZyUh9A

*​*للمقاولات الفنيه التخصصيه والقليلة الفقرات بحيث ليس بأمكان الصنايعيه الصغار منافستك بها والتي لاتحتاج الى اداره معقده).ياريت توضيح للفنيه التخصصيه...
*


----------



## shuaa said (20 نوفمبر 2011)

> م.احمد العراقي
> 
> السلام عليكم....استاذ شعاع الله ايبارك ابعمرك معلومات جدا قيمه ..استاذ شعاع بالفعل مقاولات الطرق قليله الفقرات ومربحه بشكل كبير(مالم تحدث انحرافات كبيرة او فشل قبل الاستلام حيث يضطر المقاول الى قلع التبليط واعاده اكساء) ولكنها تحتاج اليات وراس مال ..عندي استفسار وطلب ياريت استاذ اتوضح قصدك ب (
> ​



هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthrea...#ixzz1e8ZyUh9A

للمقاولات الفنيه التخصصيه والقليلة الفقرات بحيث ليس بأمكان الصنايعيه الصغار منافستك بها والتي لاتحتاج الى اداره معقده).ياريت توضيح للفنيه التخصصيه...






الاستاذ احمد

اشكرك على سؤالك وهو سؤال مهم وسيفسر لك وللاخوه المهندسين ما المقصود بالفقرات التخصصيه والتي كنت دائما اوجه المهندسين الجدد وكذلك الطلاب الى التخصص بها

حيث في السابق كنت اشجع المهندسين الى الاتجاه الى الفقرات الفنيه التي ليس من السهوله من الاناس غير الفنيين الولوج لها ببساطه مثل البناء او اعمال المقاولات الكلاسيكيه العاديه والتي ترى اكثر الصنايعيه وانصاف المقاوليين تعلمها بسهوله واللذين بدأو هم يأخذوا المقاولات بدل المهندسين لتعلمهم مفردات العمليه التنفيذيه بسهوله من كثرة ممارستها لهم مع المهندسين وتكرارها امامهم وسهولة جمع فنيي الحرفه بسهوله من قبلهم وادخالهم معهم بمقاوله واللذين تكونت لديهم الخبره التراكميه بهذا المجال

لذا ترى ان اكثر مقاولي البناء للابنيه الكلاسكيه والمكرره هم من المقاولين شبه الجهله بعلوم الهندسه والفنييات العلميه ولكن كل ما لديهم المال والعلاقات والخبره التراكميه نتيجة الاعمال المكرره التي شاهدوها بمصاحبتهم للمهندسين ولذلك بدأ هؤلاء بمنافسة المهندسين برزقهم وبالتالي قد يتفوقون على المهندسين لوفرت المال الذي لديهم وفي احيان كثيره تكون فقرات كثيره هم اللذين ينفذونها بأيديهم مثل البياض او البناء او فقرات اخرى مما يجعلهم يقدمون اسعار قليله وبالتالي يكونون منافسين بجداره للمهندس المقاول

ولكن هكذا اصناف ليس بأستطاعتها ان تنافس بالفقرات الفنيه البحته والتي ليس لهم خبره تراكميه بها

مثلا

في احدى مقاولاتي كانت عباره عن تأهيل خمسون بيت لاحدى المنشاءات المهمه وكانت تلك البيوت بها سقوف بريكاست كلاسيكيه نفذت بطريقه غير فنيه من الناحيتين التصميميه والتنفيذيه بموقع العمل مما ادى الى هطول هذه السقوف بشكل كبير مما ادى الى اشكالات في السطوح ومن ثم تسرب الماء

حل مثل هكذا مشكله يحتاج الى رؤيا فنيه ليس بأمكان الشخص غير الفني والدارس للهندسه ان يقوم بهكذا اعمال لانها تحتاج الى رفع السقوف بطرقه فنيه تؤدي الى رجوعها الى شكلها الاصلي بدون ان يحدث لها تشققات اومضاعفات وكذلك الى زرع اعمده معدنيه وجسور ( كمرات ) معدنيه

وهنا استطعت ان افرض سعري الذي اريده ولا يستطيع احد ان ينافسني عليه

مثال اخر 

كنت مسؤول على احد معامل البريكاست في الخليج وطلبت شركه مقاوله مني بتجهيزها بقطع مسبقة الصب 

حلت الموضوع الى المهندسين المختصين كي يدرسوا امكانية صناعة القالب والكلفه المتوقعه ومن ثم تسعير الفقره وارسالها الى الشركه المعنيه وبعض اتمام العمليه من الناحيه الفنيه والحسابيه ومناقشتها ارسلت جواب للمقاول 

( وكنت قد اضفت الى عطائنا الجمله التاليه بأن تسعيرتنا لكميه معينه على ان لا تقل عن عدد معين من القطع)

فجاءت الموافقه من الشركه المعنيه ولكنهم طلبوا ان يكون العدد المجهز بالبدايه كميه اقل مما اتفقنا عليها كتجهيز اولي وكذلك يكون دفعهم للسلف بعد فتره شهر من التجهيز

( وهكذا نظام معمول به لبعض الشركات الكبيره المعروفه )

وهنا الموضوع جعلني اتوقف قليلا واتمهل بأخذ القرار لان هكذا اشياء لا تمر علي بسهوله 
وطلبت من الشركه معاينة المكان والاطلاع على اماكن القطع التي سوف تنفذ وخصوصا بعد ان عرفت بأن هذه القطع اساسا تكمله لفقره منفذه سابقا وهذه القطع هي لاعادة التأهيل

وهنا وافقت الشركه على طلبي البسيط

ولكن عند ذهابي وجدت ان المكان المطلوب تجهيزه هو مكان خاص ولا يسمح للاجانب دخوله وان العمل الاولي كان لشركه تخصصيه اجنبيه في حينه وان هذه القطع تحتاج الى مواصفات خاصه لتتحمل الظروف المؤثره عليها وان العدد الكبير الذي طلبوه هو فقط للتمويه لانهم لا يحتاجوا لهكذا كميه 

وهنا وبعد اطلاعي على هذه المعطيات وعرفت بأنه ليس من السهوله منافسة شركتنا ولهذا اخذت قرار وبعد ان درست المتغيرات والمعطيات الجديده بزيادة السعر بما يقارب الخمسة اضعاف وطلبت ان يدفعوا مقدم بما يعادل نصف فلوس المقاوله قبل البدأ بالتصنيع وان يدفع المبلغ المتبقي بعد التجهيز مباشره

وهنا احتج مهندس التخمين والتسعير في شركتي وكذلك تبرم مجلس ادارة شركتي على هذا القرار ولكن لثقتهم بي انتظروا النتيجه 

وكانت النتيجه هي رفض الشركه طلباتي 

وحاولوا ان يساوموني ويقدموا بعض التنازلات ولكني رفضت لاني اعرف بأني الوحيد القادر على تصنيعها لهم

وجاءت المفاجئه بعد فتره بموافقتهم على شروطي كلها بمكالمه هاتفيه من مدير الشركه
ولكني طلبت منه التوثيق برساله رسميه وقد تم ما اردت

هذا ماقصدته بالفقرات الفنيه التخصصيه

والتي تتغير حسب الزمان والمكان وعلى المهندس المحنك ان يستغلها

وهناك اعمال كثيره من هكذا نوعيه ان كانت لك رؤيا بما يدور حواليك من متغيرات

وكذلك كانت اعمال الحديد والبريكاست والبريستريس في ثمانييات القرن السابق والتي كنت اشجع المهندسين عليها لانها كانت في ذلك الوقت تعتبر جديده ( نسبيا لانصاف المقاولن والفنيين الاميين في الشارع العراقي في حينه ) اذن الولوج في هكذا اعمال من الصعب المنافسه عليها من قبل اميي العلوم الهندسيه

وتلاحض في كل عقد هناك شئ جديد لا يمكن المنافسه عليه الى ان يتعلموه انصاف الفنيين بالممارسه والتكرار مثل استعمال القوالب المنزلقه والكيمياويات المستعمله بتسهيل الاعمال الهندسيه وكل ماهو جديد في الاعمال الحديثه من فقرات وخذ مثال اعمال برج خليفه فأن كل فقره فيه تعتبر جديده بدأ من نقل الكونكريت الى هكذا ارتفاع واستعمال الكونكريت ذو خلطات حديثه بحيث يعطيك قوه غير مسبوقه الى استعمال البوست تنشن الى القوالب الحديثه والى حين كان من المستحيل ان تعمل منشئ كونكريتي بهكذا ارتفاع وسوف ترى ان الشركات لاحقا ( وليس فقط اميي الهندسه ) سوف يتعلموا الطريقه وينافسوا نفس الشركه بمفرداتها الفنيه المبتكره وهكذا

ولذلك ترى شركات كثيره لا تعطي سرها بسهوله حتى تبقى مسيطره على سوقها وخذ مثل بسيط شركات المشروبات الغازيه والشركات المجهزه لبعض الاغذيه وشركات الالكترونيات الى ان يكشف سرها وتتدنى اسعارها وبالتالي لا تستطيع هي المنافسه عليه للاسباب المذكوره سابقا

مثلا الان ترى اعمال التزريع و استعمال الكونكريت الذاتيه الدمك او البوست تنشن او استعمال الاسلاك المتطوره في حمل الجسور او استعمال ماده ال ( FRB ) المستعمله في تقوية الكونكريت بدل اسياخ التسليح الثقيله كذلك بأستعمالها للتخفيف من اثار الزلازل وفي تصليح الابنيه المتضرره وهكذا اشياء فنيه حديثه تحتاج الى على الاقل عقد من الزمان حتى يمتهنها غير المهندسون ويتعلموها وبالتالي منافسة المهندس بها وهناك فقرات كثيره من هذا النوع

وهناك فقرات فنيه اخرى لا يستطيع اي شخص من ولوجها مثل اعمال دق البايلات والشوارع الخارجيه لانها فنيه بحته وتحتاج الى فلوس فأذا استطاع غير الفنيين من دخولها يكون دخولهم فقط على شكل تأجير معدات ومكائن ولكن ليس كمقاول فني يعرف ماهية الفحوصات والمقومات الفنيه الاخرى الا بتوضيف كادر هندسي متخصص فلا ترى شخص امي يقود هكذا اعمال بدون الاعتماد على كادر هندسي منخصص

وانا قلت ان مشاريع الطرق اسهل من مشاريع الابنيه لسبب بسيط هو ان اي مبنى فيه على الاقل 28 فقره من بداية الحفر مرورا بالكونكريت والبناء والانهاءات والفقرات الصحيه والكهربائيه والميكانيكيه و.....................الخ

بينما فقرات الشوارع هي فقط ترابيات ( حفر ودفن ) واسفلت والباقي هو يقع ضمن هذه الفقرات وقد توجد اعمال كونكريتيه بسيطه وبعض التأثيث البسيط

نعم انها تحتاج الى مال لانها تحتاج الى تأجير مكائن ولذلك لم يلجئ لها الا اصحاب راس المال واللذين يوضفون معهم فنيين من مهندس الى المساح مرورا بالفنين المتخصصين

ولذلك قلنا ان اردت ان تدخل هكذا مقاولات يجب ان تعتمد على مقاولين ثانويين من مجهزي المكائن والمعدات او ان يشاركوك العمل وان تتفق معهم علي كيفية اطلاق السلف لهم كما ذكرنا سابقا

وهنا ايظا يجب ان يكون المهندس ذكي بعلاقته لان بأمكان فنيي الفحص ان ينجحوا او يفشلوا العينه المأخوذه اذا لم يكن المهندس المنفذ محنك ومحبوب؟؟

اما قولك انه قد يكون هناك فشل مما يضطر الى رفض العمل وقلعه واعادة العمل

هذا يؤكد ما قلناه بأن العمل يحتاج الى فنيين متخصصين وبعكسه سوف يجابه المقاول هكذا مشاكل والتي تجدها في اي فقره هندسيه حتى في الابنيه الكلاسيكيه ولكن نحن نتكلم عن مهندس مقاول يجب ان يكون فنيا متمكن ولا يعطي مجال للخطئ 

اي لماذا الخطئ في اعمال الاكساء ( والذي هو بحد ذاته فقره فنيه نادره يجب الاستفاده منها ) لولا ان الشخص المسؤول غير فني وليس بالمتمكن من تنفيذ هكذا فقره والتي تعتمد على شيئيين اساسين هما 
المعمل اولا والثانيه هو فن التنفيذ وفن اخذ العينه وفي كل الاحوال انها تحتاج الى فنيين متمرسين

مثلا كثير من مشاكل دمك التربه كانوا يتخلصوا منها بخلط نسبه قليله من السمنت مع الطبقه الاخيره من التربه والتي تعطي نتيجه ايجابيه للفحص والتي اصبحت هذه الطريقه الان سياق تستعمله شركات الطرق الكبرى 


مع تقديري

شعاع
​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (20 نوفمبر 2011)

أتابع ردودكم الرائعة مهندسنا القدير شعاع سعيد
.......​


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (20 نوفمبر 2011)

الاستاذ شعاع بارك الله بك و نحن مستمتعون بهذا اللقاء 
و بالنسبة لمعاملة الإشراف كان هناك استلام رقبات بناء مؤلف من طابق واحد 
و ارتفاع الرقبة 40 سم و طلب الاستشاري أولا استلام الحديد قبل تسكير الأعمدة و قد أخبرته أن القاعدة تحتاج لكانتين و بإمكانه الكشف عليه بنظرة و لكنه أصر على ذلك و أيضا طلب منا أن نشد لهذه الرقبة 40 سم خيط علوي و خيط سفلي للتدقيق على شاقولية الرقبة .
و من ناحية أخرى طلب تسليم أعمدة المنشأ حديد و خشب بآن واحد علماً أني طلبت أن يستلم الحديد أولا ثم يتم تسكير ثلاث جوانب للخشب و بعد ذلك يستلم التغطية للحديد و من ثم نغلق العمود و يستلم الشاقولية لكنه أصر على رأيه و بعد ان نفذنا ما أراد طلب منا تعديل حديد المنشأ إذا علينا أن نفك الخشب من جديد و نصحح الحديد و هكذا . . .....أرجو رأيكم و آسف للتأخير 
و متابع معكم و تحية لكل الأعضاء المشاركين 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله


----------



## shuaa said (21 نوفمبر 2011)

> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=98874&page=154#ixzz1eIW7Z9sp
> 
> الاستاذ شعاع بارك الله بك و نحن مستمتعون بهذا اللقاء
> و بالنسبة لمعاملة الإشراف كان هناك استلام رقبات بناء مؤلف من طابق واحد
> ...





الاخ ابو الافكار

السلام عليكم

الحقيقه انا كنت بأنتظار ردك على سؤالي الذي وجهته لك في نهاية شرحي وحسب المشاركه رقم (1520 ) 

وحسب الرابط ادناه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=98874&page=152

والتي طلبت بها منك ان تعلمني تحت اي حاله ترى نفسك مع المشرف كي يستفاد الاخوه من النقاش 
( والذي انت طلبته ان يكون كذلك )

حيث من مداخلتك والتي اقتبس منها


> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=98874#ixzz1eIZMNrOf





> الاستاذ شعاع بارك الله بك و نحن مستمتعون بهذا اللقاء
> و بالنسبة لمعاملة الإشراف كان هناك استلام رقبات بناء مؤلف من طابق واحد
> و ارتفاع الرقبة 40 سم و طلب الاستشاري أولا استلام الحديد قبل تسكير الأعمدة و قد أخبرته أن القاعدة تحتاج لكانتين و بإمكانه الكشف عليه بنظرة و لكنه أصر على ذلك و أيضا طلب منا أن نشد لهذه الرقبة 40 سم خيط علوي و خيط سفلي للتدقيق على شاقولية الرقبة .



بأن عملك لا يزال في بدايته وقطعا هنا تنطبق عليك الحاله ( الاولى )

حيث يحاول المشرف ان يظهر لك بأنه سيدقق معك بشده ولذا قال لك شد الخيط اسفل واعلى الرقبه

( واعقد هنا انه من حقه ان يطلب التدقيق متى مااراد ولا ضير من التدقيق بالخيط وهو اسهل انواع التدقيق واعتقد ان العمل الذي تقوم به ليس بالكبير وان الاشراف والتدقيق عليك ليس بالمستوى المعقد والمتطور لانه لو كان المشرف متطور ومعقد الامور لطلب منك التدقيق بجهاز الثيودولايت او غيره من الاجهزه الحديثه )

ولكن هنا حبيت ان اوضح بأن الخيوط هي لتدقيق الاستقامه وليس الشاقوليه وكان يكفي الخيط العلوي

اما الشاقوليه فهي اما بواسطة القبان المائي ( ميزان الميه ) وهو الذي يستعمل بمثل حالتك لقلة الارتفاع او بالشواقيل المدلات من اعلى العمود في حالة يكون العمود طويل واحسن من هذا كله هو الثيودولايت قطعا

اما عن سؤالك والذي اقتبس منه



> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=98874&page=154#ixzz1eIY1DSke
> 
> و من ناحية أخرى طلب تسليم أعمدة المنشأ حديد و خشب بآن واحد علماً أني طلبت أن يستلم الحديد أولا ثم يتم تسكير ثلاث جوانب للخشب و بعد ذلك يستلم التغطية للحديد و من ثم نغلق العمود و يستلم الشاقولية لكنه أصر على رأيه و بعد ان نفذنا ما أراد طلب منا تعديل حديد المنشأ إذا علينا أن نفك الخشب من جديد و نصحح الحديد و هكذا . . .....أرجو رأيكم و آسف للتأخير



فهذا يدل اما ان الاستشاري غير موجود في موقع العمل او انه كسول ولهذا طلب منك اكمال شد القالب للاعمده ومن ثم سوف يأتي للتدقيقه

وهنا المفروض ان تكون هذه الفقره بصالحك اذا كنت انت متأكد من جودة عملك 

لان اي مهندس مشرف يمكنه ان يدقق حديد العمود الرئيسي والقالب مره واحده بعد غلق جوانب العمود وحتى بأمكانه معرفة ان كان الحديد موضوع بطريقه صحيحه ام لا ولكن الشئ الوحيد الذي لا يستطيع معرفته في هذه الحاله هي وضعية الكانات ومسافاتها فأذا قال لك اكمل العمود وانا سأدققه معنى هذا انه من صالحك كمقاول 

ولا ادري مامشكلتك بذلك ولا اعلم لماذا قال لك افتح القالب اذا كان الذي قلناه كله مظبوط؟؟
ولا افهم بماذا تعني بأنه طلب (تعديل حديد المنشأ ) هل هناك خطئ بالحديد من حيث النوع ام من حيث الاستقامه اي سوء بالتنفيذ

حتى يعطيك هكذا امر؟؟

ارجوا اعلامي حتى نناقش الحاله بالظبط

مع التقدير

شعاع
​


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (21 نوفمبر 2011)

الاستاذ شعاع شكرا لمتابعتك :
المشكلة تكمن في أن الاستشاري مزاجي و قد قمت بتسليمه في هذا المشروع أعمال معقدة أكثر 
مما ذكرت لك من امثلة ( حيث ان نفس الأعمال سلمت له في منشأة أخرى و لكن لم يتسلم بهذا الأسلوب الذي ذكرت ) و بعد ذلك تغيرت طباعه باستلام الامور الصغيرة . 
و لإجيب على سؤالك أجد نفسي في الحالة الثانية .

و الغرض من مداخلتي هنا النصيحة لكل المهندسين المشرفين في البعد كل البعد عن الإشراف العاطفي الإنفعالي أي لا يدع المهندس المشرف العواطف تؤثر على مهنته و عمله و خصوصا المهندسين المشرفين العرب.

و أذكر هنا مثال على مشرف أجنبي :
ففي أحد المشاريع و كان المهندس المشرف غير عربي و أراد توقيف العمل بسبب أمور فنية فحصلت مشادة بيني و بينه وصلت لحد الصراخ العالي و اتهمته بأنه يريد تأخير المشروع و تعلم عندما يعلو الصراخ ماذا يحدث .
( بالمناسبة هذا المشرف كان بمثابة الصديق قبل المشادة معه و ما زال ) . ثم أثبت له بالوثائق صحة عملنا و تنفيذنا . و فقط بعد 30 دقيقة تابعنا العمل .
و اعتذرت منه و أيضا هو اعتذر مني في الحال و لم أشأ أن تصل الامور إلى ما وصلت . 
و أهم ما في الأمر أن هذه الحادثة لم تؤثر على موقفه و استلامه للأعمال ( أي أنه لم يؤخرنا بعد ذلك بالاستلام )
بل وصلت الحال به إذا كان لا يستطيع الحضور لأمر طارئ يطلب مني أن أراقب جودة الخرسانة و الصب ,
ونتيجة لموقفه هذا في أحد صبات المشاريع و قد كان غائبا رفضت 30 م3 خرسانة( بالرغم من كوني المقاول )بسبب درجة الحرارة حيث كانت 35 درجة مئوية . و قد تساهلت بدرجتين حيث كانت الحرارة المطلوبة 30 درجة و قد تم صب الخرسانة بدرجة حرارة 33 . من خلال خبرتنا في العمل إن درجة الحرارة 33 مقبولة بالرغم من ان المواصفة تتطلب 30 درجة .
طبعا و في اليوم الثاني سألني عن الصب و الخرسانة فأخبرته . عما حدث .فوافق و لم يثر أي شئ .

اما مشكلتي فليس هناك مشكلة و لكن هناك في الإشراف يوجد شئ يسمى مرونة الاستلام ( و لا أقصد التساهل أبدا ) 
حيث تكون هذه من خلال الخبرة في العمل و من خلال الحدود المسموحة بالتنفيذ و مدى معرفة المشرف بها .فمثلا لم أجد مهندس مشرف يستلم الحديد للبلاطات سيخ سيخ و يقيس المسافة بين كل سيخين ( قضيبين حديد) لكافة حديد البلاطة . و ليس من المعقول أن تشد خيطين لرقبة بارتفاع 40 سم حيث أن ميزان الزئبق يقوم بذلك ( و احتفظ بهذا الرأي لنفسي ) كما ان المسافة بين الكانات و قياسها لم يكن بهذه الصعوبة .


تحياتي لك و متابعين معك .


----------



## eng najajra (21 نوفمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق


----------



## shuaa said (22 نوفمبر 2011)

.
اشكر الاخ ابو الافكار على مداخلته القيمه وانا هنا اؤكد واؤيد نصيحته للاخوه المهندسين
والتي اقتبس منها


> و الغرض من مداخلتي هنا النصيحة لكل المهندسين المشرفين في البعد كل البعد عن الإشراف العاطفي الإنفعالي أي لا يدع المهندس المشرف العواطف تؤثر على مهنته و عمله و خصوصا المهندسين المشرفين العرب.


والحقيقه هكذا تصرفات تعكس تربية المهندس ان كانت بالايجاب او السلب

والان لنناقش مره اخرى موضوع الاخ ابو الافكار مع الجهاز المشرف عليه

يقول الاخ ابو الافكار بأنه ليس العمل الاول له مع المشرف المذكور
وحسب الاقتباس ادناه



> ( حيث ان نفس الأعمال سلمت له في منشأة أخرى و لكن لم يتسلم بهذا الأسلوب الذي ذكرت ) و بعد ذلك تغيرت طباعه باستلام الامور الصغيرة


وهنا لا ادري هل المقصود بأن الاعمال المشابه بالمنشاءات الاخري هل تمت من قبلك ام من قبل مقاول اخر

فأذا كان العمل منفذ من قبلك في المكان الاخر 

أذن هنا

العمل لا يقع ضمن الحاله الاولى التي ذكرناها 

ويقول انه يعتقد بأن تصرفاته تقع (على ما يعتقد ) ضمن الحاله الثانيه ( اي ان المشرف ليس بالمستوى الفني المطلوب )

وانا هنا لا اوافقك الرأي

لانه انك ببساطه قلت انه لم يكن يستعمل نفس الاسلوب سابقا ( اي انه كان جيد ) ولكنه تغير الان ..... لماذا ؟؟

وانا اعتقد بأن مشكلتك هي من الحاله الثالثه

لاني استنتجت ذلك من معطيات حادثة المشرف الاجنبي

والتي اقتبس منها


> ففي أحد المشاريع و كان المهندس المشرف غير عربي و أراد توقيف العمل بسبب أمور فنية فحصلت مشادة بيني و بينه وصلت لحد الصراخ العالي و اتهمته بأنه يريد تأخير المشروع و تعلم عندما يعلو الصراخ ماذا يحدث



هذه الحاله تدل على تفانيك بالعمل وتمسكك بالملكه العلميه التي تتحلى بها والتي قد لا تكون موجوده بنفس القوه والكميه عند المهندس المشرف 
( والذي ايظا قد يكون جيد ولكن معلوماتك في تلك اللحظه هي احسن من معلوماته )

ولكن المشكله هي انت ( وحسب تحليلي ) طيب القلب وتعتبر الجميع يتقبل مجادلته واعطاءه المعلومه الصحيحه امام الاخرين 

( وهذا هو ديدن العلماء طيبي القلب )

ولذلك ترى كثره من المشرفين لا يتحمل هكذا تصرف لخلفيته التربويه والاخلاقيه ولذا يقوم بأجراءات يحاول بها افهامك بأنه متمكن احسن منك بالتنفيذ

وكان عليك بهكذا حالات ان توصل الفكره العلميه له ببساطه وهدوء وبينك وبينه 

اما في حالة المشرف الاجنبي فأنه قطعا متمكن علميا وله ثقه بنفسه ولذلك اخذ جدالك معه بأيجابيه

وسأقص عليك هذه القصه والتي حدثت معي

كنت اعمل كمقاول وبطريق الصدفه التقيت احد الزملاء السابقين والذي لا يزال يعمل في احدى المنشاءات الحكوميه وهذه المنشأه لكثرة اعمالها وقلت المقاولين بدأت تحيل الاعمال الى مقاولين جدد بنفس شروط المقاولين الموجودين لديها اصلا ولنفس الفقرات حتى تعمل منافسه وتسرع العمل
( وهي طريقه اثبتت نجاحها بتسريع العمل )

وطلب مني الزميل بأخذ بعض الاعمال من دائرته وذلك لتلكئ العمل لديهم لقلة المقاولين الجيدين

فوافقت وذهبت لاستلام احد الاعمال

وهنا حصلت المشكله

حيث جمع الاخ المسؤول الكادر الهندسي المشرف وبدأ بمدحي امامهم وقال لهم بالحرف 

( اليوم اتيت لكم بمهندس سيعلمك العمل الجيد وعلى اصوله )

طبعا هذا المدح غير المبرر من الزميل فتح علي باب المشاكل مع الكادر المشرف

وكان اكثر اللذين اوغلوا بأذائي مساعده المباشر لانه هو الذي كان يشرف على الاعمال وهو المسؤول على تقدم او تلكئ العمل

والذي حدث ان جميع الكادر تفرغ لي لا للاستفاده بل لاصطياد الاخطاء والزلل مهما كان بسيط لا لشئ الا فقط ليثبتوا امام مديرهم الكبير بأنهم يفهمون وليس كما يصفهم وانهم ليسوا بأقل من مهندسه المقاول ( الاسطوره كما يدعي ) بل انهم يستطيعوا ان يتغلبوا عليه

( وهنا لا انسى في هذه المقاوله والتي بها طبقت علي جميع علوم الهندسه الحديثه واخر ما توصلت اليه الكودات والبحوث العلميه )

ولم اصدق ان انهي المشروع وانا سالم بجلدي وفلوسي ولم اكن اتخيل او افكر بأني سأجني اي ربح من المقاوله

اذن هذا درس يجب ان نتعلمه

هو ان نضهر قدر المستطاع بساطه بالتعامل مع الاخرين في التنفيذ واظهار قابلياتنا العلميه والفنيه بأسلوب رقيق ولا يؤذي مشاعر الاخرين او يستفز ذكائهم او علمهم

وهذا هو فن ادارة المقاول

اذن

ان لم تكن هنا الحاله الخامسه موجوده

فاعتقد انك تقع في الحاله الثالثه

مع تقديري

شعاع

ملاحظه

بالنسبه للحالات المذكوره اعلاه يجب الرجوع الى الرابط ادناه للمشاركه (1520)
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=98874&page=152

والرابط ادناه للمشاركه (1522)
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=98874&page=153
​


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (22 نوفمبر 2011)

مع جزيل الشكر استاذ سعاع و قد أسعدتني كثيرا قصتك .
تعلمت خلال مسيرة حياتي في الهندسة ان لا اجادل المهندس المشرف . 
و لكن هناك لحظات تجبرك على ذلك . 
مع تحياتي الحارة لك .
و أشكرك على تحليل شخصيتي بطيبة القلب و الحمد لله


----------



## shuaa said (22 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي ابو الافكار

وشكرا على مداخلاتك الجميله والتي اسفدنا منها 

نتمنى لك الموفقيه بعملك

شعاع​


----------



## كاظم علوان (23 نوفمبر 2011)

نشكر الاستاذ القدير على تفضله بهذه الاسئلة القيمة ولكن هناك سؤال وهو : هل تستخدم برنامج procon دائما بالتصميم وهل تفضل اسنخدام برنامج بالتصميمstaad pro l


----------



## كاظم علوان (23 نوفمبر 2011)

حضرة الاستاذ شعاع ما رايك بالمهندس المقيم الذي يمثل الجهة المستفيدة للمشروع والذي يعتمد لح الان تصاميم قديمة لابنية المدارس مثلا ايام السنين(السبعينات)


----------



## shuaa said (24 نوفمبر 2011)

> كاظم علوان
> 
> حضرة الاستاذ شعاع ما رايك بالمهندس المقيم الذي يمثل الجهة المستفيدة للمشروع والذي يعتمد لح الان تصاميم قديمة لابنية المدارس مثلا ايام السنين(السبعينات)






الاخ كاظم

السلام عليكم

اشكرك اولا على سؤالك والذي هو يمثل حاله تتكرر في الابنيه الحكوميه او حتى لبعض الاهالي وهم يكررون مباني قديمه بدل التصميم الحديث

والحقيقه هنا انهم يتجهون الى هكذا اتجاه بسبب المحاوله لتقليل التكاليف والامان 

(حيث ان هذه المباني مجربه اصلا )

ولا داعي للرجوع الى استشاري جديد او مصمم جديد لغرض عمل مخططات جديده 

ولهذا تشاهد ان الكثير من الابنيه في منطقه معينه تكون متشابهه او حتى مع اخرى في مناطق اخرى

والحقيقه لا ضير ان تكرر الابنيه شكلا وتصميما ولكن يجب الاخذ بنظر الاعتبار فحوصات التربه للمنطقه الجديده لان اسس المبنى المنفذ سابقا قد لاتتوافق مع المبنى الجديد وذلك لتغير نوع التربه وكذلك الاخذ بعين الاعتبار طوبغرافية المنطقه ومن ثم الحكم واخذ القرار بالنسبه للمناسيب الجديده 

هذا بالاضافه الى ان خواص المواد (نوعا ما) قد تغيرت اي ان الحديد الذي صمم بموجبه التصميم السابق في سبعينيات القرن السابق له قوه معينه قد تجد الان في الاسواق ان القوه قد تضاعفت اي ان اتبعت التصميم القديم سيكون هناك هدر في حديد التسليح وهكذا بالنسبه للمواد الاخرى

وقد مرت عليه هكذا حالات في تنفيذ مبنى في سبعينيات القرن الماضي ولكن المخططات كانت لتصميم كان قد اعد في خمسينييات القرن الماضي مما عانينا في حينه كثرة الحديد المستعمل وكثافته في مناطق معينه حتى كان من الصعب دخول الكونكريت في حينه الى ان طلبنا تعديل التصميم حسب قوة الحديد الحديث الموجود في الاسواق في حينه

وهنا اريد ان اقول لك بأن المهندس المقيم للجهه المنتفعه ليس بالمسؤول عن هكذا قرار 

لان هكذا قرار يؤخذ اما من قبل رب العمل او الجهه الاستشاريه التي تعود له

ولان المهندس المقيم هو جهه تنفيذيه ليس عليه سوى تنفيذ المخططات المرسله له وليس اخذ القرار بالنسبه لقبول التصميم او رفضه

مع التقدير

شعاع
​


----------



## shuaa said (27 نوفمبر 2011)

> كاظم علوان
> 
> شكر الاستاذ القدير على تفضله بهذه الاسئلة القيمة ولكن هناك سؤال وهو : هل تستخدم برنامج procon دائما بالتصميم وهل تفضل اسنخدام برنامج بالتصميمstaad pro l
> ​



الاخ كاظم

السلام عليكم

انا اسف على عدم الرد على سؤالك اعلاه لاني اظن بأن السؤال اما موجه للاخ ميشيل او الاخ ابو الافكار 

لانهم ببساطه هم اصحاب الاسئله القيمه ( حسب ما ذكرته في اعلاه ) وما انا إلا في محل استجواب 

وأنا معك بأنتظار اجاباتهم 

اما بالنسبه لي فأنا اعتمد على الستاد والحل اليدوي والخبره فقط بالتصميم 

مع شكري

شعاع​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (27 نوفمبر 2011)

أستاذنا القدير م شعاع سعيد​ 
تابعت حديثكم و أفكاركم و ردودكم الرائعة ​ 
التى تعكس لنا عقلا راجحا ورجلا يملك من الخبرات ​ 
فى فن التعامل مع البشر ومع العلوم الهندسية ​ 
الكثير والكثير​ 
تابعنا أفكاركم وأنتم تتحدثون عن​ 
الكرم 

و القراءة​ 
وعن​ 
المنطق أو القانون​ 
وعن الطاقات الكامنة ​ 
وعن التمييز حينما قلتم​ 
حاول أن تسبق زملائك بخطوة ​ 
وسردت لنا قصة رائد الفضاء الذى سجل أسمه فى التاريخ​ 
نتيجة لتلك الخطوة ​ 
كم هى تحليلات رائعة ​ 
فما أحوج وطننا العربى إلى أن يجد الجيل الجديد​ 
من الشباب حكماء ومخلصين ​ 
مما زادتهم خبرات الحياة يقينا ومعرفة وثقة​ 
أن يقدموا من تلك الخبرات لتلك الأجيال الجديدة ​ 
فيجدون القدوة والمثل الجيد ​ 
فتترسخ لدينا القيم النبيلة ​ 
ويتعلم الشباب من خبرة الحكماء ​ 
وذوى الخبرات ​ 
قدمتم لنا من خلال تلك السلسلة من المقالات ​ 
والأحاديث العذبة قدوة ونموذجا مميزا​ 

وأكثر الفقرات التى أستوقفتنى هى ​ 
المنطق أم القانون​ 
أيهما أولا العقل أم ماذا ​ 
أن الذين يبحثون عن التطوير والتحديث ​ 
لن تتوقف عقولهم عن التفكير والبحث عن أفضل السبل ​ 
للتطوير وتحسين أداء العمل والأستفادة بأكبر قدر من المواد ​ 
والأمكانيات المتاحة ​ 

وغالبا أصحاب هذا المنهج سيجدون بين فقرات الأكواد ​ 
والقوانين الكثير الذى يحتاج إلى أعادة الصياغة والتحديث​ 
وقد تكون دقة الملاحظة لديهم أكبر من الذين حولهم ​ 
فيختلفون لأن رؤيتهم للقوانين والأكواد صارت أفضل ​ 
من الذين حولهم من زملائهم ومدرائهم ​ 

ما زال لديكم الكثير والكثير أستاذنا القدير م شعاع​ 
من معارف وخبرات أود أن تقومون بعمل عدة موضوعات ​ 
عنها ​ 
وأن يستفيد أكبر قدر من شباب هذا المنتدى الراقى ​ 
 من تلك الخبرات ​ 
وأن يكون أول هذه الموضوعات بعنوان ​ 
المنطق أم القانون​ 
فتسهب لنا فى شرح الفقرات المختلفة من الأكواد ​ 
وخبراتكم وملاحظاتكم العملية على تلك الفقرات​ 
وغيرها الكثير الكثير​ 
أدامك الله بكل صحة وعافية أستاذى القدير م شعاع​ 
وأكثر الله من أمثالك لأنك خير قدوة لنا بذلك المنتدى الراقى​ 

خالص تحياتى وشكرى​


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (27 نوفمبر 2011)

الاستاذ شعاع بارك الله بك :
و لا يمكنني أن أزيد على ما تفضل به الأستاذ ميشيل .
مستمتعين بالمداخلات و المناقشات و الردود القيمة و الخبيرة من الاستاذ الكبير شعاع. 

أما بالنسبة للبرنامج الذي تعمل عليه و اعتقد الأخ كاظم يقصدك أنت . 

و بجميع الأحوال سأجيب عن نفسي : 
استخدم بشكل عام برنامج ستاد أما بالنسبة للتصاميم المستقلة فاستخدم بروكن 
و غيرها من البرامج .

اتمنى لكم التوفيق استاذنا


----------



## تامر شهير (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*ما شاء الله ..*
*نتابع بمنتهى الشغف *​


----------



## shuaa said (30 نوفمبر 2011)

> mecheil.edwar
> 
> أستاذنا القدير م شعاع سعيد
> 
> ...





اشكر الاخ الاستاذ ميشيل ( المبدع دائما ) على مداخلته الجميله اعلاه 

والتي من خلالها استعرض بعض النقاط التي اثارت اهتمامه من مشاركاتي السابقه وان شاءالله سوف نركز على بعض النقاط التي ذكرها في مشاركات قادمه 

وكانت هناك نقاط اخرى قد تأثر بها اخرون وطلبوا ان اناقشها بأسهاب في المشاركات القادمه ان شاءالله

اما بالنسبه للكود وحسب ما طرح الاخ ميشيل فالكلام حوله يطول وسوف ينقسم البعض الى مؤيد واخر معارض للنقاش حول الموضوع ولكن سوف اختصر رأي بالكود بالشرح المبسط ادناه

وهو ان الكود يكون هو السقف الذي على الطالب والمصمم ان يعمل تحته 

ولكن على المهندس المتمرس والمتمكن من التنفيذ وهاظم السياقات العلميه والعمليه ان يجعله خط شروع وليس كسقف 

والذي اعنيه هنا ان المهندس الخبير والمتمكن علميا بأمكانه ان يستقي من تجاربه الميدانيه المتكرره والعلميه في موقع العمل وان يطور الكود ويضيف اليه

لان الكود وحسب ماشرحنا في وقت سابق هي حالة المثاليه لمنطق زمكاني مؤقت وقد تتغير هذه المثاليه بالتجارب الحديثه واستعمال المواد والالات المتطوره الحديثه ولهذا ترى هناك تحديث فصلي للكود 

لانه لو اعتبر المطور بأن الكود سقف لايمكن تجاوزه لما حصل هناك تطوير له ولما تسابقت الشركات بالابداع وتطوير لطرق التنفيذ والمواد وبالتالي تغير المثاليه القديمه الى مثاليه حديثه وهوما يسمى الكود الحديث 

مثلا سابقا كان الكود قد اعطى وقت لفتح القالب بعد الصب ولكن هذا الوقت قلص بعد ان تم تطوير المواد المضافه والقوالب المستعمله ولذلك ترى في القوالب المنزلقه ان القالب يتحرك بالدقائق اي وكأنك تفتح القالب بعد دقائق من صبه

ومثال اخر انا الذي كنت احد عناصره وهو كنا نفتح قوالب البريكاست والتي كانت تزن اطنان بعد ساعات قليله وننقل هذه القطع الى مكان اخر 

( اي بعباره اخرى نعرض القطعه الى قوى واجهادات قبل ان يصل الكونكريت الى القوى المفروضه بالكود )

ولكن كانت بطريقه علميه مدروسه وهو فن استعمال الهوك المستعمل بالرفع وطوله المدفون بالكونكريت واعتمادا على قوة الالتزاق المتكونه من السيت الاولي ( الجماد الاولي ) للكونكريت وليس النهائي وقد نجحنا وكنا نصب ثلاث قطع بنفس القالب باليوم الواحد وسوف لن تجد هكذا شئ في الكود ولكننا عملناه وهنا يجب ان يتحلى المهندس بالثقه بنفسه بعد الاعتماد على علميته بأخذ هكذا قرار

وهناك مثال اخر
مثلا كان السلامب ( الهطول ) محدد برقم ولكن الشركات غيرت هذا الرقم بعد ادخال المضافات وقد تغير هذا الرقم كثيرا بعد استعمال الكونكريت الذاتي الدمك

وهناك امثله كثيره على هكذا اشياء هنا على المهندس المتمكن ان يتابع ما هو جديد من مواد حديثه ومخترعات ويمكنه ان يسبق الكود في بعض الاحيان مثلا اخر بسيط 

هوان الكود وكتب الكونكريت اجمعها حددت ان يكون طول السيخ المدفون برقم معين مضروب في قطر السيخ حتى يتمكن السيخ من العمل ضد العزوم والقوى الاخرى المسلطه بعد تلك النقطه وبعكسه فأن السيخ سينسلخ من الكونكريت ولا يمكنه من انجاز المهمه التي وضع لاجلها

ولكن ترى التزريع الان لا يعتمد على هكذا طول بل يعتمد على الماده اللاصقه التي تعطيها الشركه المصنعه او احيانا على الرول بولت والذي ذكرته في موضوع سابق بأننا استعملناه في ثمانييات القرن الماضي ولم نعتمد على الكود ولكن اعتمدنا على الحقائق العلميه التي درسناه والية عمل السيخ وليس الرقم المعطى لنا في الكود واخذه بدون تفكير

وعلى نفس النظريه اعتمد العلماء بصناعة الكوبلن الذي يستعمل بربط الحديد الاضافي بدل الاوفرلاب خصوصا في الاماكن التي يكون بها حديد الاشاير قصير

اذن ما نريد ان نقوله ان هناك نوعين من المهندسين احدهما يضع الكود كسقف والاخر يتعامل معه كخط شروع او مرجع قابل للتغير والتطوير 

والكلام يطول ولكن سأتوقف هنا

مع التقدير

شعاع
​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (5 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك مهندسنا القدير شعاع سعيد
​


----------



## shuaa said (6 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا للاستاذ ميشيل على الاسئله الرائعه

واني حقا اتعبتك معي 

وشكرا لكل الاخوه اللذين ساهموا معنا في هذا اللقاء بأرائهم واسئلتهم الجميله 

وكنت اود ان اقدم لكم اكثر من المواضيع الهندسيه الجميله والشيقه وخصوصا هناك خزين كبير لدي كان بودي ان يستمتع به الزملاء ولكن المشكله كانت خلال الفتره السابقه شويه صعبه من الناحيه الصحيه والتي منعتني من الكتابه فأني اعتذر للجميع عن هذا التقصير وخصوصا ان المساحه كانت مفتوحه امامي من قبلكم للكتابه والتعبير الحر 

وكنت بصدد كتابة مقالات لقصص جميله من واقع الحياة العمليه والتي تكونت من خلال التأريخ الهندسي الطويل الذي مر بي اثناء تنفيذ والمشاركه بالمشاريع الكثيره كي يستمتع بها الزملاء ويستفاد منها الجيل الجديد 

وان شاءالله سوف اذكرها في المشاركات القادمه ( ان اعطاني الله الصحه والعافيه ) حتى نعطي الجو بعض من البهجه والفائده الهندسيه في ان واحد

وتقبلوا شكري واحترامي

شعاع​


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (6 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم......من اجمل واروع واكثر الاستضافات متعه ففي كل كلمه فائده ووراء كل سؤال نجد قصه هندسيه 

وعبره فنيه..هذا غير اسلوب السرد الممتع والشيق *الصراحه نتمنى ان يستمر هذا اللقاء الممتع مع 

استاذنا القدير(شعاع سعيد)*.فهناك الكثير في جعبته..لا املك الا الدعاء لك بموفور الصحه والعافيه وان يجزيك

الله خيرا ويورثك جنته ..كما لاننسى الاستاذ ميشيل صاحب فكرة الاستضافه هذه ونوجه له الشكر الجزيل ..


----------



## shuaa said (7 ديسمبر 2011)

> م.احمد العراقي
> 
> السلام عليكم......من اجمل واروع واكثر الاستضافات متعه ففي كل كلمه فائده ووراء كل سؤال نجد قصه هندسيه
> 
> ...


اشكر الاستاذ احمد على مداخلته الجميله وكلماته الطيبه
كما واشكر الاخوه اللذين راسلوني على الخاص بخصوص الموضوعات التي طرحتها

ولذى سوف اقوم من الحلقه القادمه بكتابة موضوع اعتقد انه جميل وسيرطب الاجواء للاخوه القراء والمشاركين
وسيكون موضوع هندسي وتأريخي في ان واحد والذي سأتكلم فيه عن احدى المواقف التي قابلتني في بعض المشاريع وبأسلوب قصصي كي يمتع القارئ وسيكون الموضوع الاول هو بعنوان

اغرب المشاريع التي صادفتني في حياتي العمليه

فألى اللقاء في الحلقه الاولى

شعاع
​


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (7 ديسمبر 2011)

الاستاذ شعاع من خلال خبرتك الكبيرة و كما تعلم و يعلم الجميع هناك مخازي في الحياة العامة و هي كثيرة 
و برآيك ما هو الخزي و العار الهندسي بارك الله بك


----------



## shuaa said (8 ديسمبر 2011)

a


> abo alafkar
> 
> الاستاذ شعاع من خلال خبرتك الكبيرة و كما تعلم و يعلم الجميع هناك مخازي في الحياة العامة و هي كثيرة
> و برآيك ما هو الخزي و العار الهندسي بارك الله بك





اشكر الاستاذ ابو الافكار على هذا السؤال العميق بفكرته والذي سأجيبك عليه لاحقا واقول لك
​
الله يكون بعون المهندسين الشرفاء والطيبون من ظلم زملائهم المهندسون المتنمرون 
​


----------



## shuaa said (8 ديسمبر 2011)

نعود اليوم كي نقص عليكم احدى القصص الهندسيه والتي جرت من خلال تنفيذي لاحد المشاريع وهو من 

المشاريع الغريبه التي صادفتني بحياتي العمليه
( على الاقل بالنسبه لي )

حيث غرابة هذا المشروع تبدأ من اول مكان و طريقة اطلاعي على المشروع وكيفية اتصالي بالشركه المنفذه مرورا بتوقيع العقد وثم الالتحاق والاستقبال والمكان والجو ( الطقس ) وجغرافية المنطقه وسكانها ونوع البشر المنفذ والمحيط بالعمل مرورا بمعدات العمل والارادات التي تسيطر وتوجه العمل الى المشاكل والحلول وتصارع الارادات العلميه والعمليه وتدخل عناصر الارادات المهيمنه الاميه والغير متعلمه بالعمل وكيف بدا العمل وكيف تركت العمل ومن ثم محاولتهم اغرائي للرجوع الى العمل بطريقه لا تراها الا بالافلام

كل هذه الامور حدثت لي في

اغرب مشروع مر علي في حياتي العمليه 
من الناحيه الفنيه والاداريه 

كل هذه الامور نقصها على الاخوه المهندسين كي يستفيدوا من تجارب الغير وخصوصا الشباب منهم كي يكون لديهم الخبره المسبقه للتعامل مع هكذا ظروف في حالت مواجهتهم لمثلها

تبدأ القصه من اليمن في بداية الاشهر الاولى من القرن الحالي اي سنة 2000

وكنت في حينها في مدينة صنعاء بعد ان انجزت المهمه التي كنت قد جئت لاجلها وكنت اهم بالرجوع الى العراق ولكن قررت في حينها ان ابقى لبضعة ايام كي اطلع على معالم المدينه السياحيه والتأريخيه وأستمتع بجوها اللطيف

( حيث كانت مهمتي الاوليه بالجنوب وكان الجو حار هناك )

وبما أني من محبي التراث الشعبي للشعوب وكذلك التأريخ واحب الامكن الشعبيه والاسواق وكذلك احب التعامل مع البشر والنقاش معهم فتراني دائما لدي علاقات طيبه بذوي الحرف الحره من صاحب الدكان مرورا بباعة الفاكه والخضره وكثير ما اتلاطف معهم وابادلهم النكات الخفيفه لذا استأجرت غرفه في فندق يقع وسط العاصمه اي قرب ساحة التحرير كما هي عندنا في العراق او مصر وكانت قريبه على كل المناطق الشعبيه القديمه وكذلك عن المتاحف بالاضافه الى انها قريبه على المناطق المتطوره واماكن تواجد مكاتب الشركات الكبرى وكان في ذلك الوقت ينفذون امام الفندق اول تقاطع طائر في العاصمه وكانت تنفذه شركه مصريه وكان هذا الشارع الطائر يأتي من الساحه الرئيسيه (ساحة التحرير ويعبر فوق الشارع الرئسي والذي هو امتداد لشارع الزبيري وهو الشارع الاكبرفي صنعاء )

وكانت في ذلك الوقت حركه عمرانيه في كل اليمن وكانت هناك شركه صينيه لعمل اول خطوط مجاري في العاصمه وكذلك ترى شركات كثيره تبني الابنيه الكلاسيكيه وشركات كثيره تنفذ مشاريع لشوارع خارجيه وبمساعدات من الدول الداعمه

فكانت هذه المشاريع ايظا فرصه لي للاطلاع عليها والتعرف على الشركات وزيارة الاصدقاء وانا في هذا المكان

وبعد ايام من تواجدي في العاصمه تفاجئت بزيارة احد اصدقاء العائله وهو رجل كبير في السن وقد علم بوجودي من خلال احد الاقارب وكان يعمل بمعية شركه كبرى لتدقيق الحسابات وطلب مني ان ازوره في مكان سكنه حيث انه قد استأجر شقه كبيره هو وبعض العراقيين وقال لي ( ان بعض تلامذتك يودون الالتقاء بك؟؟ )

والحقيقه هذه الزيارة غيرت كل مخططاتي وقادتني الى القصه الغريبه التي نحن بصدد سردها

وبعد هذه الزياره قمت بزيارته وتعرفت على اصحابه وكانت شقته جميله وكبيره وكان فيها غرفه فارغه فطرح علي فكرة الانتقال معهم بالسكن وان اؤجل قليلا فكرة سفري الى بغداد للاستمتاع اكثر والاطلاع على الاماكن السياحيه وخصوصا ان شقته تقع في منطقه شعبيه اجمل من مركز المدينه وقرب تقاطع شارع الزبيري بشارع حتا وتقع بالقرب من سوق القاع وهو اشهر واقدم سوق شعبي وكان مقابل الشقه بالظبط يقع جامع مشهور وتحت الشقه يوجد مطعم شعبي للاكلات اليمنيه الشهيره وفي التقاطع القريب يوجد مطعم لتقديم السلته ( وهي اكله يمنيه شهيره تقدم بأوعيه محفوره من الحجر لشدة حرارتها )

وبعد ذلك اخذني مضيفي عصرا الى مقهى عراقي يجتمع به العراقيون من مهندسين واطباء ومعلمين ومدراء شركات وكذلك اصحاب المهن الاخرى وكان ذلك وكما قال صاحبي تلبية لطلب طلابي

وبعد ذهابي التقيت هناك بالعراقيين وكان اللذين طلبوا مقابلتي هم مهندسون كانو قد تدربوا في المشاريع التي كنت انفذها في العراق وبقيت لديهم ذكريات جميله من تلك المشاريع فحبوا ان يسترجعوها من خلال لقائي وكذلك ليعبروا عن شكرهم وامتنانهم 

وبعد كل ما جرى من متغيرات اقنعني الجميع بالبقاء والانتقال الى شقة صاحبي وقد استجبت لهم وبعدها كنت في اكثر الاحيان التقي في نفس المقهي بعد العصر للتذاكر بشؤون العمل والجاليه

وكان احد الاخوه المهندسين قد طلب من ان اساعده بأيجاد عمل وطلب مني ان اصاحبه الى بعض الشركات كي اساعده بما استطيع وبالفعل ذهبت معه وكان يروم الدخول الى احدى اكبر الشركات اليمنيه

وكانت الشركه عباره عن بيت كبير وكأنه قلعه وبه باب حديدي كبير وعالي كأنه وزارة دفاع فعند دق الباب فتحت نافذه صغيره بقدر كف اليد موضوعه على الباب وتظهر لك عيون من تلك الفتحه ويسئلك بصوت بوليسي عن حاجتك

فقال لهم صاحبي بأنه يريد ان يلتحق بالشركه فأجابه الحارس او الصوت من خلف الباب بصيغه زجر بأنه لا يوجد لديهم عمل والحقيقه انا تعجبت من هذا الاسلوب وأسباب هكذا رد 

ولكن عرفت بعد ذلك بأن هذه الشركه عائده الى اناس من انحدار قبلي خاص وان لديهم مشاريع مهمه وكادر اجنبي كبير يخافون او يحرصون عليه من الاحتكاك بالعامه ؟؟!

وتبين كذلك الى انهم لا يدخلون الا الاشخاص المعروفين والمكفولين من قبل ناس معروفين من قبلهم وان البعض يدفع فلوس او يعطي جزء من مرتبه اذا قبل للالتحاق بالعمل الى احد اقارب مدير الشركه حتى يقبل هذا القريب للتوسط لقبول دخول الشخص الى الشركه او تزكيته ؟

هذا كله مقدمه لما سيحدث بعدها

والى اللقاء في الحلقه القادمه لاكمال القصه

شعاع
​


----------



## shuaa said (8 ديسمبر 2011)

اسف ولكن هناك مشكله في سيرفر الملتقى يؤخر ما نود اجرائه

مع الشكر

شعاع​


----------



## shuaa said (9 ديسمبر 2011)

الاخ ابو الافكار

السلام عليكم

نعود الى موضوعك والذي طرحته سابقا والذي اقتبس منه الاتي
​


> abo alafkar
> 
> الاستاذ شعاع من خلال خبرتك الكبيرة و كما تعلم و يعلم الجميع هناك مخازي في الحياة العامة و هي كثيرة
> و برآيك ما هو الخزي و العار الهندسي بارك الله بك



واني كما قلت لك ان الموضوع الذي طرحته (اذا انا كنت فهمته صحيح) فهو موضوع طويل وليس بالسهل وهناك دراسات كثيره بهذا الاتجاه من قبل علماء وفلاسفة الهندسه المدنيه وعلى رأسهم الجمعيه الاجتماعيه للهندسه المدنيه (asce) والتي اقترحت بأحد اجتماعاتها الاخيره بأن المهندس المدني المتخرج حديثا من الجامعه ليس مؤهلا لان يقود مشاريع ويكون قياديا 

ليس من منظور العلوم الهندسيه الفنيه بقدر حاجته الى الخبره وتعلم المواقف والاخلاقيات الهندسيه وتعامله مع المجتمع وتقاطع الثقافات وان تكون لديه ثقافه بالحفاظ على الموارد وكيفية الاستفاده منها بدون تبذير وكذلك الحفاظ على البيئه واهمها كيفية التعامل مع البشر

ولذلك هناك دراسه بتطور المهندس المدني كمرحله حتى سنه 2020 وبعدها سوف لا ينظر الى السيره الذاتيه للمهندس من الناحيه الفنيه فقط بل من النواحي الاخرى المذكوره في اعلاه
وليس كما يحدث الان يسلم المهندس زمام ادارة مشروع حال تخرجه ليتحكم بمصائر الكادر والموارد الاخرى بدون علم مسبق او تدريب مما يؤثر سلبا على المقابل من الناحيه النفسيه والاخلاقيه والماديه

والحقيقه هذا موضوع طويل ويحتاج الى تفسير ايظا ليس بالسهل وكنت قبل فتره قد اطلعت على كتاب جميل وفلسفي بهذا الاتجاه وكان يحوي على 230 صفحه تناقش هذه الامور

فأذا هذا ما كنت تقصد فهذه هي الدراسات المستقبليه للموضوع

اما اذا كان قصدك شئ اخر ربما فأنا احتاج الى توضيح اكثر حتى اتفاعل مع رؤيتك

مع التقدير

شعاع



​


----------



## shuaa said (12 ديسمبر 2011)

الحلقه الثانيه

من اغرب المشاريع التي صادفتني

نعود اليوم لتكملة القصه

وهو بعد انتقالي الى السكن الجديد واحتكاكي بالاخوه العراقيين والتقائي المستمر في المقهى تكون لي علاقات جديده
( وانا من عادتي اكره ارتياد المقاهي منذ شبابي لانها وعلى ما اعتقد مضيعه للوقت ولم اذهب بحياتي الى مقهى الا لموعد كان لبعض الاصدقاء للالتقاء بهم او لامور اخرى هامشيه )

ولكن في الخارج المقاهي تختلف لانها تعمل عمل النوادي الاجتماعيه للجاليات والتي تسهل امور الاخرين المعرفيه من حيث تبادل الاراء والاخبار والمعارف ومساعدة الاخرين وكسب الخبرات المختلفه بسهوله وحميميه
وكي لا اطيل عليكم الموضوع حدث في هذا المقهى المفصل المهم من القصه اعلاه حيث بعد فتره من ترددي عليه وبينما كنت جالس مع مجموعه من الاصدقاء دخل شخص يجذب النظر بهيئته حيث كان طويل القامه ( يتجاوز المترين ) ويلبس نظارت طبيه ويرتدي بدله (حيث قله في اليمن يرتدون البدلات ولا ترى اشخاص طويلي القامه عاده )

وكان هذا الشخص قد جاء بمعية صاحب المقهى والذي عرفه علي وقال انه يريد لقائي وتبين فيما بعد انه من الجاليه العراقيه وهو مقيم باليمن منذ فتره طويله

وبعد ذلك طلب ان نجلس على انفراد حيث لديه حديث خاص معي وتم ما اراد

وكانت المفاجئه لي بأنه يعرض علي للعمل مع الشركه رقم واحد باليمن والتي ذكرتها في وقت سابق
( والتي كانت لاتسمح لاحد بدخولها )

فسئلته عن الاسباب التي دعت الشركه للاتصال بي ولماذا انا دون غيري ومن دلهم علي فقال

ان الشركه تنفذ الان مشروع سد للمياه وهو الاول من نوعه في اليمن بأيدي يمنيه وبأشراف وادارة الاتحاد الاوربي ( والذي كان هو المتكفل بالصرف على المشروع كونه هديه من الاتحاد الى اليمن )

وقال ايظا ان المشروع قد بدأت المباشره به قبل ثمان اشهر ولكن المشكله هو انهم الى حد الان لم يتمكنوا من صب ولا حتى طاسه واحده من الكونكريت لاسباب فنيه واداريه ؟؟! 

لذا ارادت الشركه ان تزج بمهندس خبير و جيد ومتخصص بالاعمال الكونكريتيه ويكون هناك كمهندس مختص بالكونكريت وليس كمدير مشروع ( لان المدير والاستشاري يجب ان يكون من دول الاتحاد الاوربي ) لدفع الاعمال الكونكريتيه وقال لي ان كنت احب ان اطلع اكثر على المعلومات فعلي ان التقي بمدير الشركه الذي طلب مقابلتي للتعارف والنقاش حول الموضوع ثم اردف وقال اما لماذا انت دون غيرك وكيفية معرفتهم بك ( علما اني لست بالمقيم القديم في اليمن ) فأنه ببساطه كانوا قد عملوا مسح للمعلومات ومن خلال معارفهم بعد ان وضعوا مفردات ونقاط اولوياتهم ووجدوا اني المرشح لهذا الموقع وخصوصا اني متفرغ الان ؟!

الحقيقه ان طريقة الطرح والاتصال الغريبه وخصوصا ان تسمع ان هناك مشروع كبير بيد اكبر شركه وبأدارة اوربيه لم يتم صب ولا حتى كف واحد من الكونكريت طوال ثمان اشهر وكذلك طريقة اتصلاهم بي ومن قبل اكبر مقاول باليمن شئ جدير بالدخول والاطلاع عليه من باب استفزاز الكفائه والخبره وحب الاستطلاع لسبر غور هكذا مشكله

علما اني لم انفذ سد سابقا ولكن اعرف ان ان الاوليات الهندسيه الدافعه لاي عمل كونكريتي هي نفسها لاتتغير فالحقيقه كل هذه المفردات جعلتني متشوق للالتقاء بمدير الشركه والتعرف اكثر عن هذا المشروع اللغز

لذا اعطيت موافقتي للاخ رسول الشركه لمقابلة مدير الشركه وحددت الموعد والحقيقه كنت متشوق كثيرا لهذا اللقاء لاني توقعت ان ورائه ستكتب قصه هندسيه غريبه والتي وضحت اول صورها من خلال لقائي بمبعوث الشركه وبدأت كل افكاري الهندسيه والخبرات الاداريه والفكريه بحالة استفزاز دائم وسوف لن اهدئ الا بلقاء مسؤول الشركه لمسك رأس الخيط الصحيح لمشكلة هذا المشروع اللغز والذي كنت متشوق لحلها ولو مجانا لا لشئ الا لحل طلاسم هكذا مشروع

والى اللقاء بالحلقه الثالثه والتي سأقص بها عن مقابلتي لمسؤولي الشركه وتوقيع العقد 

تحيتي للجميع

شعاع
​


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (12 ديسمبر 2011)

الاستاذ شعاع عندما تنتهي من حلقاتك سوف أعطي وجهة نظري في موضوع الخزي و العار الهندسي 

مع دعاء بالتوفيق لك


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (12 ديسمبر 2011)

الاستاذ شعاع عندما تنتهي من حلقاتك سوف أعطي وجهة نظري في موضوع الخزي و العار الهندسي 

مع دعاء بالتوفيق لك


----------



## shuaa said (13 ديسمبر 2011)

abo alafkar قال:


> الاستاذ شعاع عندما تنتهي من حلقاتك سوف أعطي وجهة نظري في موضوع الخزي و العار الهندسي ​مع دعاء بالتوفيق لك





شكرا استاذ ابو الافكار

انا بأنتظار رؤيتك على الموضوع حتى نستمتع بها وبمناقشتها

مع شكري وتقديري​


----------



## shuaa said (13 ديسمبر 2011)

الحلقه الثالثه

من اغرب المشاريع التي صادفتني

في اليوم الذي حددناه للقاء مع مسؤولي الشركه ذهبت بمعية الشخص الذي قابلني الى الشركه وكانت هي نفس المبنى الذي ذهبت اليه سابقا مع احد الاخوه وكما ذكرت ووصفته في حينها 

ولكن هذه المره عندما فتحتة الفتحه الصغيره ورؤا الشخص الذي بمعيتي فتحت الابواب رئسا وبدون سؤال 

وعند فتح الابواب ترى الكل مبتسمون ويحيون ؟! وترى بشر كثير بعضهم يحمل سلاح وهم الحراس ( وحمل السلاح باليمن من قبل الاشخاص شئ عادي جدا ) والكل يلبس اللباس اليمني الشعبي التقليدي هذاكله عند المدخل المؤدي الى الى المبنى 

اما المبنى فيعلو عدت درجات عن المدخل الخارجي وتصعد الى طرمه مسقفه (فيرانده ) والكل يلاقي صاحبي بترحاب وود

وبعد الدخول ترى حركه في المبنى وكأنها خلية نحل اشكال كثيره ن البشر بعضهم باللباس اليمني واخرون باللباس العادي وترى اشخاص اجانب ، وهنا اخذني مرافقي الى احدى الغرف وقال لي سوف تقابل نائب مدير الشركه وهوالعقل والمسؤول الفني للشركه والشريك لصاحب الشركه 

وهنا قلت له لماذا لا اقابل مدير الشركه فأبتسم وقال كلا ان المدير غير موجود الان وان الشخص المتخصص بالامور الفنيه والمشاريع هو النائب وسوف ترى المدير بعد ذلك وهنا زادت ابتسامته 
( والحقيقه انا استغربت من موضوع الابتسامه والتي تظهر على وجه صاحبي كلما ذكر اسم مدير الشركه ؟ )

على كل حال دخلنا الى السيد النائب وكان مهندس سوداني بشوش يلبس بدله جميله وتحس انه مشغول على طول الخط ويتلفت يمينا ويسارا وهو واقف قرب طاولة الاجتماعات وكأنه يبحث عن شئ مهم بين الاوراق والفايلات الكثيره الموجوده على الطاوله وكأن هنك شئ كان قد اضاعه

وبعد ان اخبره بأن الشخص المرافق له (انا ) هو المهندس الذي طلبوه حول مشروع السد ، هنا ترك البحث وتقدم مني وبأهتمام كبير وسلم علي بحراره
وجلسنا نناقش العمل والمشكله التي تواجههم في الموقع المذكور وكل مايحيط بالعمل من شؤون فنيه واداريه وكان يلوم الكادر الذي يقود المشروع ويتهمه بالتقصير وسبب التلكئ وكان حديث مطول استمر اكثر من ساعه واخير قال ( انا مقتنع بك الان ) ولكن دعنا نرى ما بأمكانك فعله هناك ( وقالها بطريقه تهكميه وكأن العمل ميؤسا منه ) وقال انه التقى مهندسين كثيرين سابقا حول الموضوع وارسلهم للموقع ولكن لم يستطيعوا ان يفعلوا شئ ؟؟!

والحقيقه هذا الامر زاد من شوقي لهذا المشروع اللغز وشدني اكثر لمعرفته علته

وبعد ان انتهى اللقاء بيني وبين النائب توقعت ان كل شئ انتهى واني سأباشر بالاطلاع على اوراق العقد وتوقيعها ولكن فوجئت بأنه قال هناك لقاء اخر لك مع رئيس المهندسين او الخبراء الاجانب المسؤول عن تعين الكوادر الفنيه الخاصه للمشاريع التي بها كادر اجنبي وسيكون له الكلمه الفصل في حال قبولي من عدمه في ذلك المشروع ؟؟

ثم اردف وقال بعد لقائك بالخبير الاجنبي عليك المرور علي ثانيه لاكمال اللقاء معك ؟

بعد ذلك قابلت الخبير الاجنبي ( والحقيقه لم اذكر هل كانت لكنته بريطانيه ام امريكيه ) وبعد نقاش معه لم يدم طويلا قال ( او كي ) انا مقتنع بك عليك الذهاب هناك وارينا همتك وما ستفعله وكأنه يتكلم عن عمل ميؤوس منه او شخص يحتضر ولا فائده من نجاته ؟!

بعدها اكملت اوراق العقد وتم توقيعه من قبلي ومن قبل الخبير وبعدها اعطوني ( باج ) خاص بالشركه وعليه صورتي وهذا الباج يجعلني ادخل الشركه الرئسيه والاماكن العائده لها وقيادة سياراتها وهو تصريح رسمي يوضح بأني عائد الى الشركه الفلانيه وعليهم تسهيل مهمتي 

بعد ذلك رجعت الى النائب لاكمال الاجتماع معه والحقيقه الرجل كان ودود ومثقف واخذني معه خارج الشركه في جوله الي مخازنها وبعض الاماكن الاخري العائده لها مثلا كان لديهم دار ضيافه وكان لديهم ورش للصيانه وتصليح المعدات وكما قلت فتح لي مخازن الشركه والتي تحوي على المعدات والاليات والعدد كي اطلع على ما يمكن ان يفيدني في الموقع لاحقا 

والحقيقه استفدت من تلك الجوله كثيرا وخصوصا فيما سوف استفاد منه واحتاجه في موقع العمل والمناوره به
وبعد ذلك ودعني بعد ان اتفقت واياه على موعد السفر للالتحاق بالموقع وكيفية السفر واللقاء بالمستقبلين من قبل الموقع واماكن اللقاء وكيفيته وتم الاتفاق على سفري بمفردي بواسطة نقل سياحي للاطلاع على جمالية الطريق والاستمتاع به

والى اللقاء بالحلقه الرابعه

شعاع 
​


----------



## shuaa said (13 ديسمبر 2011)

الحلقه الثالثه

من اغرب المشاريع التي صادفتني

في اليوم الذي حددناه للقاء مع مسؤولي الشركه ذهبت بمعية الشخص الذي قابلني الى الشركه وكانت هي نفس المبنى الذي ذهبت اليه سابقا مع احد الاخوه وكما ذكرت ووصفته في حينها 

ولكن هذه المره عندما فتحتة الفتحه الصغيره ورؤا الشخص الذي بمعيتي فتحت الابواب رئسا وبدون سؤال 

وعند فتح الابواب ترى الكل مبتسمون ويحيون ؟! وترى بشر كثير بعضهم يحمل سلاح وهم الحراس ( وحمل السلاح باليمن من قبل الاشخاص شئ عادي جدا ) والكل يلبس اللباس اليمني الشعبي التقليدي هذاكله عند المدخل المؤدي الى الى المبنى 

اما المبنى فيعلو عدت درجات عن المدخل الخارجي وتصعد الى طرمه مسقفه (فيرانده ) والكل يلاقي صاحبي بترحاب وود

وبعد الدخول ترى حركه في المبنى وكأنها خلية نحل اشكال كثيره ن البشر بعضهم باللباس اليمني واخرون باللباس العادي وترى اشخاص اجانب ، وهنا اخذني مرافقي الى احدى الغرف وقال لي سوف تقابل نائب مدير الشركه وهوالعقل والمسؤول الفني للشركه والشريك لصاحب الشركه 

وهنا قلت له لماذا لا اقابل مدير الشركه فأبتسم وقال كلا ان المدير غير موجود الان وان الشخص المتخصص بالامور الفنيه والمشاريع هو النائب وسوف ترى المدير بعد ذلك وهنا زادت ابتسامته 
( والحقيقه انا استغربت من موضوع الابتسامه والتي تظهر على وجه صاحبي كلما ذكر اسم مدير الشركه ؟ )

على كل حال دخلنا الى السيد النائب وكان مهندس سوداني بشوش يلبس بدله جميله وتحس انه مشغول على طول الخط ويتلفت يمينا ويسارا وهو واقف قرب طاولة الاجتماعات وكأنه يبحث عن شئ مهم بين الاوراق والفايلات الكثيره الموجوده على الطاوله وكأن هنك شئ كان قد اضاعه

وبعد ان اخبره بأن الشخص المرافق له (انا ) هو المهندس الذي طلبوه حول مشروع السد ، هنا ترك البحث وتقدم مني وبأهتمام كبير وسلم علي بحراره
وجلسنا نناقش العمل والمشكله التي تواجههم في الموقع المذكور وكل مايحيط بالعمل من شؤون فنيه واداريه وكان يلوم الكادر الذي يقود المشروع ويتهمه بالتقصير وسبب التلكئ وكان حديث مطول استمر اكثر من ساعه واخير قال ( انا مقتنع بك الان ) ولكن دعنا نرى ما بأمكانك فعله هناك ( وقالها بطريقه تهكميه وكأن العمل ميؤسا منه ) وقال انه التقى مهندسين كثيرين سابقا حول الموضوع وارسلهم للموقع ولكن لم يستطيعوا ان يفعلوا شئ ؟؟!

والحقيقه هذا الامر زاد من شوقي لهذا المشروع اللغز وشدني اكثر لمعرفته علته

وبعد ان انتهى اللقاء بيني وبين النائب توقعت ان كل شئ انتهى واني سأباشر بالاطلاع على اوراق العقد وتوقيعها ولكن فوجئت بأنه قال هناك لقاء اخر لك مع رئيس المهندسين او الخبراء الاجانب المسؤول عن تعين الكوادر الفنيه الخاصه للمشاريع التي بها كادر اجنبي وسيكون له الكلمه الفصل في حال قبولي من عدمه في ذلك المشروع ؟؟

ثم اردف وقال بعد لقائك بالخبير الاجنبي عليك المرور علي ثانيه لاكمال اللقاء معك ؟

بعد ذلك قابلت الخبير الاجنبي ( والحقيقه لم اذكر هل كانت لكنته بريطانيه ام امريكيه ) وبعد نقاش معه لم يدم طويلا قال ( او كي ) انا مقتنع بك عليك الذهاب هناك وارينا همتك وما ستفعله وكأنه يتكلم عن عمل ميؤوس منه او شخص يحتضر ولا فائده من نجاته ؟!

بعدها اكملت اوراق العقد وتم توقيعه من قبلي ومن قبل الخبير وبعدها اعطوني ( باج ) خاص بالشركه وعليه صورتي وهذا الباج يجعلني ادخل الشركه الرئسيه والاماكن العائده لها وقيادة سياراتها وهو تصريح رسمي يوضح بأني عائد الى الشركه الفلانيه وعليهم تسهيل مهمتي 

بعد ذلك رجعت الى النائب لاكمال الاجتماع معه والحقيقه الرجل كان ودود ومثقف واخذني معه خارج الشركه في جوله الي مخازنها وبعض الاماكن الاخري العائده لها مثلا كان لديهم دار ضيافه وكان لديهم ورش للصيانه وتصليح المعدات وكما قلت فتح لي مخازن الشركه والتي تحوي على المعدات والاليات والعدد كي اطلع على ما يمكن ان يفيدني في الموقع لاحقا 

والحقيقه استفدت من تلك الجوله كثيرا وخصوصا فيما سوف استفاد منه واحتاجه في موقع العمل والمناوره به
وبعد ذلك ودعني بعد ان اتفقت واياه على موعد السفر للالتحاق بالموقع وكيفية السفر واللقاء بالمستقبلين من قبل الموقع واماكن اللقاء وكيفيته وتم الاتفاق على سفري بمفردي بواسطة نقل سياحي للاطلاع على جمالية الطريق والاستمتاع به

والى اللقاء بالحلقه الرابعه

شعاع
​


----------



## shuaa said (13 ديسمبر 2011)

الحلقه الثالثه

من اغرب المشاريع التي صادفتني

في اليوم الذي حددناه للقاء مع مسؤولي الشركه ذهبت بمعية الشخص الذي قابلني الى الشركه وكانت هي نفس المبنى الذي ذهبت اليه سابقا مع احد الاخوه وكما ذكرت ووصفته في حينها 

ولكن هذه المره عندما فتحتة الفتحه الصغيره ورؤا الشخص الذي بمعيتي فتحت الابواب رئسا وبدون سؤال 

وعند فتح الابواب ترى الكل مبتسمون ويحيون ؟! وترى بشر كثير بعضهم يحمل سلاح وهم الحراس ( وحمل السلاح باليمن من قبل الاشخاص شئ عادي جدا ) والكل يلبس اللباس اليمني الشعبي التقليدي هذاكله عند المدخل المؤدي الى الى المبنى 

اما المبنى فيعلو عدت درجات عن المدخل الخارجي وتصعد الى طرمه مسقفه (فيرانده ) والكل يلاقي صاحبي بترحاب وود

وبعد الدخول ترى حركه في المبنى وكأنها خلية نحل اشكال كثيره ن البشر بعضهم باللباس اليمني واخرون باللباس العادي وترى اشخاص اجانب ، وهنا اخذني مرافقي الى احدى الغرف وقال لي سوف تقابل نائب مدير الشركه وهوالعقل والمسؤول الفني للشركه والشريك لصاحب الشركه 

وهنا قلت له لماذا لا اقابل مدير الشركه فأبتسم وقال كلا ان المدير غير موجود الان وان الشخص المتخصص بالامور الفنيه والمشاريع هو النائب وسوف ترى المدير بعد ذلك وهنا زادت ابتسامته 
( والحقيقه انا استغربت من موضوع الابتسامه والتي تظهر على وجه صاحبي كلما ذكر اسم مدير الشركه ؟ )

على كل حال دخلنا الى السيد النائب وكان مهندس سوداني بشوش يلبس بدله جميله وتحس انه مشغول على طول الخط ويتلفت يمينا ويسارا وهو واقف قرب طاولة الاجتماعات وكأنه يبحث عن شئ مهم بين الاوراق والفايلات الكثيره الموجوده على الطاوله وكأن هنك شئ كان قد اضاعه

وبعد ان اخبره بأن الشخص المرافق له (انا ) هو المهندس الذي طلبوه حول مشروع السد ، هنا ترك البحث وتقدم مني وبأهتمام كبير وسلم علي بحراره
وجلسنا نناقش العمل والمشكله التي تواجههم في الموقع المذكور وكل مايحيط بالعمل من شؤون فنيه واداريه وكان يلوم الكادر الذي يقود المشروع ويتهمه بالتقصير وسبب التلكئ وكان حديث مطول استمر اكثر من ساعه واخير قال ( انا مقتنع بك الان ) ولكن دعنا نرى ما بأمكانك فعله هناك ( وقالها بطريقه تهكميه وكأن العمل ميؤسا منه ) وقال انه التقى مهندسين كثيرين سابقا حول الموضوع وارسلهم للموقع ولكن لم يستطيعوا ان يفعلوا شئ ؟؟!

والحقيقه هذا الامر زاد من شوقي لهذا المشروع اللغز وشدني اكثر لمعرفته علته

وبعد ان انتهى اللقاء بيني وبين النائب توقعت ان كل شئ انتهى واني سأباشر بالاطلاع على اوراق العقد وتوقيعها ولكن فوجئت بأنه قال هناك لقاء اخر لك مع رئيس المهندسين او الخبراء الاجانب المسؤول عن تعين الكوادر الفنيه الخاصه للمشاريع التي بها كادر اجنبي وسيكون له الكلمه الفصل في حال قبولي من عدمه في ذلك المشروع ؟؟

ثم اردف وقال بعد لقائك بالخبير الاجنبي عليك المرور علي ثانيه لاكمال اللقاء معك ؟

بعد ذلك قابلت الخبير الاجنبي ( والحقيقه لم اذكر هل كانت لكنته بريطانيه ام امريكيه ) وبعد نقاش معه لم يدم طويلا قال ( او كي ) انا مقتنع بك عليك الذهاب هناك وارينا همتك وما ستفعله وكأنه يتكلم عن عمل ميؤوس منه او شخص يحتضر ولا فائده من نجاته ؟!

بعدها اكملت اوراق العقد وتم توقيعه من قبلي ومن قبل الخبير وبعدها اعطوني ( باج ) خاص بالشركه وعليه صورتي وهذا الباج يجعلني ادخل الشركه الرئسيه والاماكن العائده لها وقيادة سياراتها وهو تصريح رسمي يوضح بأني عائد الى الشركه الفلانيه وعليهم تسهيل مهمتي 

بعد ذلك رجعت الى النائب لاكمال الاجتماع معه والحقيقه الرجل كان ودود ومثقف واخذني معه خارج الشركه في جوله الي مخازنها وبعض الاماكن الاخري العائده لها مثلا كان لديهم دار ضيافه وكان لديهم ورش للصيانه وتصليح المعدات وكما قلت فتح لي مخازن الشركه والتي تحوي على المعدات والاليات والعدد كي اطلع على ما يمكن ان يفيدني في الموقع لاحقا 

والحقيقه استفدت من تلك الجوله كثيرا وخصوصا فيما سوف استفاد منه واحتاجه في موقع العمل والمناوره به
وبعد ذلك ودعني بعد ان اتفقت واياه على موعد السفر للالتحاق بالموقع وكيفية السفر واللقاء بالمستقبلين من قبل الموقع واماكن اللقاء وكيفيته وتم الاتفاق على سفري بمفردي بواسطة نقل سياحي للاطلاع على جمالية الطريق والاستمتاع به

والى اللقاء بالحلقه الرابعه

شعاع
​


----------



## shuaa said (16 ديسمبر 2011)

الحلقه الرابعه

من اغرب المشاريع التي صادفتني


في اليوم التالي ذهبت بواسطة باص سياحي جميل له نفس مواصفات الطائره من الداخل وانطلق الباص والذي كان يحوي على شاشات لعرض الافلام وكان فيه كادر من المضيفين لتوزيع الطعام والشراب على المسافرين وكأننا في رحله جويه والشئ الغريب انهم بدأو بتوزيع اكياس خاصه من البلاستك عرفت فيما بعد بأننا سننتقل من مكان مرتفع جدا وهو صنعاء الى مكان منخفض جدا وهو مستوى سطح البحر اي الى مدينة الحديده والتي تقع على البحر الاحمر وبسرعه مما يؤدي الى تغير في الضغط للمسافر ويؤدي الى تأثير على الجهاز الهضمي مما يؤدي الى الاستفراغ ؟

وهذا ماحصل فعلا بعد فتره لاكثر المسافرين ولا ادري لماذا انا لم اتأثر بذلك التغير؟

ونسيت ان اذكر ان المشروع يقع في مدينة في منطقه تدعى وادي سهام يقع ضمن مدينه اسمها باجل عائده اداريا الى مدينة الحديده وهي تبعد عنها بحدود العشرون دقيقه على ما اتذكر اي اننا نصل مدينة باجل قبل الحديده بعشرون دقيقه 

وكان الطريق جميل جدا وهو طبعا جبلي وشارع ضيق يلتف كالافعى حول الجبل وانت تنظر اليه من نافذة الباص وحين تنظر الى الاسفل تشاهد وادي سحيق واحيانا ترى نفسك وكأنك تطير في الهواء وانه لا يوجد شئ تحتك خصوصا عندما يلتقي باصين بأتجاهين متعاكسين تشعر وكأن احد اطارات الباص يكون نصفه خارج الشارع اي بالهواء ولايوجد شئ تحته الا الوادي والحقيقه ان سائقي السيارات اليمنين شجعان ومغامرون ولكنهم محنكون بهكذا طرق وتشعر في بعض الاحيان ان المسافه بين السيارات عندما تتجاور احدهما الاخرى او الالتقاء بالاتجاه المعاكس لا يبعدها عن الاخرى سوى ملمترات قليله ؟

وترى الخضار في الاوديه على شكل مدرجات كما ترى في الافلام مزارع الشاي في جنوب شرق اسيا وذلك للاستفاده من مياه الامطار بشكل اقتصادي لعدم وجود انهار ومصادر سقي اخرى فيها عدى الامطار 

وساهم الابداع البشري الفطري ومنذ القدم بأنشاء الخزانات الارضيه لتجميع المياه لغرض الزراعه والاستفاده منه في الشؤون الاخرى

كما وترى القرى الصغيره المنتشره على جانبي الشارع في نقاط وتجمعات معينه تعطي جماليه وحركه اخرى للصوره الابداعيه لهذه الطبيعه الجميله وتتعجب كيف يعيش هؤلاء في هكذا مناطق نائيه وكيف يصلهم الماء والكهرباء وخصوصا هي بيوت متفرقه وقليله

وكما قلنا فأن الطقس في صنعاء جميل جدا ويمكنك مشاهدت الفصول الاربعه في اليوم الواحد حيث مساءا يكون الجو بارد قليلا حتى الصباح
ويكون ظهرا فيه قليل من الحراره اذا كنت تمشي تحت اشعة الشمس مباشره ولكن في الضل يكون الجو طيب 
ويبدا الجو بالتغير عصرا ليكون هناك مطر خفيف وبعدها يتحول الجو الى ربيعي 
وهذا هو ديدن الجو في العاصمه صنعاء

ولكنك كلما تنزل من المنطقه الجبليه بأتجاه البحر يتحول الجو الى حار ورطب لحد القرف

واغرب مافي هذا الطريق ان السواق يتوقفون في منطقه من الطريق واسعه نوعا ما اي ان توقف الباص لا يؤثر على المرور ليدعوك تودع الجو البارد والتعرف على الجو الحار ؟

اي في هذه النقطه بالذات تجد ان الجو الحار يبعد بمسافة امتار عن الجو البادر ويمكنك التميز بينهما بسهوله بالمشي من نقطه الى اخري في ذلك المكان اي ان تغير الجو من البارد الى الحار لا يكون تدريجي بل على شكل صدمه؟؟

والحقيقه هناك اشياءكثيره شدتني في ذلك الطريق ولكن المجال لايسع الى ذكرها كلها وكان هذا الطريق بحق شئ غريب بالنسبه لي على الاقل

وبعد النزول اكثر يتحول الجوا الى رطب وحار ولذا تشاهد كثرة مزارع الموز والمنجه وترى صغار يبعون هذه السلع بسعر بخس وهم منتشرون على طول الشارع

كي لا اطيل الموضوع عليكم لاننا جميعا بانتظار ماهية المشروع اللغز الذي انا بصدد حل طلاسمه؟

وها نحن نقترب منه حيث اني كنت قد اعلمت السائق بأني انوي النزول في باجل وبعد فتره اخبرني السائق ان اتحظر لاننا على وشك الوصول 

فتوقف الباص في منطقه بها محلات واسواق قليله تقع على الشارع العام وهي قليلة العمران والبيوت وقليلة البشر

فتوقف الباص هناك وهممت بالنزول ولكن اول شئ صدمني هو لفحت الهواء الحار التي تلقيتها حال فتح باب الباص المكيف وكأني اقفز الى فرن من النار الحاره وكانت اول رساله غير مشجعه 

مع ذلك عند نزولي تقدم مني شخص كان يلبس اللباس اليمني التقليدي وناداني بالاسم ورحب بي وقال انه مبعوث الموقع كي يستقبلني ويوصلني الى الموقع وانهم يعلمون وقت حظوري وكان بمعيته سياره حقليه

فهممنا الى دخول السياره ومن ثم اتجه مرافقي بالسياره الى طريق جانبي في بدايته توجد قطعه دلاله كبيره يظهر فيها اسم المشروع الذي نحن بصدد الذهاب اليه ومعلومات عامه عنه وبعد ذلك دخل الى شارع صحراوي وظل يسوق حوالي خمسةعشرة دقيقه في طريق صحراوي الى ان ظهرت لنا مزارع لاشجار المنجه والموز واكواخ تشبه تلك التي تراها في الافلام عندما تتجول الكامره في مجاهل افريقيا حيث هي دائريه مبنيه من الطين وفوقها سقف مخروطي الشكل من القش والاغرب من ذلك تشاهد ان كل السكان افارقة الشكل والهيئه والتصرف حيث تلاحظ النساء مكشوفات من الاعلى وحتى السره وخصوصا كبار السن ولا يغطون الا المناطق من تحت البطن والى القدمين بواسطة المأزر وهم يجلسون في الخارج امام منازلهم ؟!

بعد ذلك وصلنا الى منطقه بها بيوت جاهزه ( كرفانات ) وسياج من ( البي ار سي ) وفيه معدات ومكائن هندسيه وانشائيه كثيره عرفت بأنني وصلت الى مقر الشروع

ومما اثار استغرابي في هذا الاستقبال بأنه لم يكن مع المستقبل مهندس اوشخص فني من الدرجه الاولي من الموقع 

ولكن بعد ذلك عرفت السبب وكان هو احد الاسباب السلبيه التي ساعدني اكتشافها بحل مشكلة هذا المشروع اللغز

وسأقص عليكم في الحلقه القادمه كيفية الاستقبال بالمشروع اللغز وما هي نظرتي الاولى على الموقع وماذا اكتشفت كشئ اولي

الى اللقاء 

شعاع
​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (17 ديسمبر 2011)

رووووووووووووووووووعه 

تحيه خاصه مني اليك استاذ شعاع


----------



## shuaa said (18 ديسمبر 2011)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> رووووووووووووووووووعه
> 
> تحيه خاصه مني اليك استاذ شعاع





شكرا للاخ المبدع والنشيط ( محمد خلوف ) على مداخلته 

واهلا وسهلا بك في مجمع النخبه

وكنا قد افتقدناك بالفتره الاخيره حيث نحن بأنتظار جديدك دائما عسى ان لا تكون الوظيفه هي المانع لاني احسست بأنك تمارس اعمال طرق من خلال مداخلاتك الاخيره

بالتوفيق ان شاءالله

شعاع​


----------



## shuaa said (18 ديسمبر 2011)

الحلقه الخامسه

من اغرب المشاريع التي صادفتني


ها قد وصلنا موقع الشركه كما قلنا وفتحت الابواب ودخلت السياره وكان بأستقبالي مدير المشروع الانكليزي الجنسيه وعدد من المنتسبين وكان بينهم مهندسين احدها كما عرفت لاحقا انه المهندس المسؤول على الكونكريت السابق والذي سوف يغادر حال تسليمه لي اوليات المشروع والاخر جديد كان قد حضر يوم امس الى موقع العمل وهو سيكون مهندس مساحه وهما الاثنين عراقيين

وبعد ذلك اخذوني الى مكان سكني وكان عباره عن كرفان خشبي واسع نوعا ما فيه حمام وخزانه للملابس وسريرين

وبعد ان وضعت اغرا ضي ذهبت مع المدير الى المكتب الذي سأعمل به وهو ايظا عباره عن كرفان خشبي به جناحان واحد على اليمين وهو مكتب المدير والاخر على اليسار والذي سيكون مكتبي واحدهما مفتوح على الاخر اي بدون ابواب (على ما اذكر) 

ومن ثم اخذني المدير بجوله في موقع الشركه والحقيقه كانت هناك اجهزه كثيره وجديده من مكائن ومعدات وخلاط مركزي عملاق مع المضخات وسيارات نقل الكونكريت هذا بالاضافه الى المكائن والمعدات المستعمله للاعمال الترابيه وكذلك الرافعات والذي شدني اكثر معمل كامل لفصل الرمل عن الحصو وهذا طبعا بالاضافه الى مولدتين كهربائيه عملاقه تعمل احدهما ليلا ونهارا واخرى احتياط في حال الصيانه للاولي حيث هناك لا يوجد كهرباء وطني وطبعا ماء الغسل هو سحب من الابار اما ماء الشرب فهو يأتي جاهز من المدينه بعبوات بلاستيكيه كبيره

وكان موقع الشركه على مرتفع وحوله مزارع او سهول وترى عن بعد سلسله من الجبال ولكن الغريب لا ترى اي اثر لعمل او حركة بناء او معدات او حتى جسم لسد او اي شئ يدل على انك داخل او قرب مشروع هندسي 

لاني ولو لم انفذ سابقا سد ولكني كنت ازور زملائي اللذين كانوا ينفذون السدود في العراق مثل سد بادوش فكنت تحس انت في ورشة عمل كبيره والناس حولك يعملون مثل خلية النحل او النمل ولكن ما لاحظته هناك هو الهدوء التام فقلت في نفسي يمكن ان يكون العمل في مكان بعيد عن موقع الشركه

واثناء تجوالي مع المدير الذي بدى لي انه فرح بقدومي همس بأذني ان كانت لدي خبره بأعمال المساحه فأجبته بالايجاب وهنا ابتسم وقال لي انه يعتقد بأن لديه مشكله بأعمال المساحه فهل لي بمساعدته بها؟؟

الحقيقه ان ما طرحه اثار استغرابي حيث هناك مهندس مساحه موجود فعندما سئلته عن سبب عدم سؤال المهندس المعني قال

ان المهندس الاصلي المسؤول عن المساحه غير موجود الان لانه ذهب الى العاصمه والاخر جديد لا نعرف امكانياته بعد 

واحسست من طرحه ان هناك مشكله بين المدير وبين المساح الاصلي وانه يود لوكان هناك خطئ لدى المساح حتى يقتص منه

عند العصر طلبت جهاز لفل واخر ثيودولايت والمخططات كي اقوم بالتحقيق من احدى خطوط الحفر التي يشك بها (على الاقل هذا ما فهمته من المدير )

وان لم يكن هذا من واجبي لاني مسؤول الكونكريت ولكن قلت في نفسي لا بأس وخصوصا اني سأطلع على العمل مبكرا كما انها فرصه لاستمتع بالاعمال المساحيه التي احبها كثيرا وكذلك فرصه لاظهار قابلياتي ومهاراتي الاخرى في الهندسه غير الكونكريت امام الكادر لافهامهم بأني متعدد المهارات وليس احادي المهاره اي فقط بالكونكريت وحده 

والذي جذب نضري وشد انتباهي هو عند ذهابي لغرض التدقيق كان المدير نفسه يحمل قاعدة الجهاز ( الستاند ) بنفسه وهو فرح وهذا شئ غريب لاني اعرف البرطانيين من النوع المعتد بنفسه ويتعاملون ببيروقراطيه وظيفيه وفوقيه ومعتدين بنفسهم بشكل ، ولكن تصرفه هذا بين لي مقدار معاناته من مشكله هو غير قادر على حلها لاسباب قد تكون خارجه عن ارادته وهاقد جاءه المنقذ او المساعد ؟!

وبعد ان اخذت القراءات الاوليه وعملت الحسابات من خلال ما اعطاني اياه من معلومات تبين ان العلاقه بين نقطه واخرى هي صحيحه ولكن علاقتهم بالمشروع ككل لا استطيع ان اعرفها الا بمعرفة نقطة دلالة الموقع ( البينج مارك ) الاصليه ولا احد يعرف هذه النقطه الا مهندس المساحه الغائب !

وكانت هذه مناسبه كما قلت بأني تعرفت على جزء من المشروع والقريب من مركز الشركه وهو كان عباره عن حفر اولي وبعد كل مسافه معينه يوجد حفر مربع على شكل صندوق كبير هو لاحدى التقاسيم التي تسيطر على كمية الماء المتدفق والتي سوف ننشاء منها العشرات 

وطبعا كلنا يعرف بأنه لايوجد في اليمن نهر وان السد المزمع انشائه هو للسيول وليس لنهر وان هذه المنطقه كثيرة الامطار الموسميه

بعد ذلك عدت الى مقر الشركه واجتمعت بالمهندس المسؤول قبلي وكنت اود ان افهم منه ماهية المشكله التي تؤثر على تقدم العمل وسبب هذا التلكئ وان كان لديه اي معلومات يمكن ان يفيدني بها ؟

ولكن تبين من خلال نقاشي معه انه قليل الخبره من الناحيه الفنيه والاداريه ولم يستطيع اثبات نفسه كمهندس متمكن ولذا فقد احترام الجميع وبالتالي اصبحوا يعاملوه معامله غير لائقه مما اثر على نفسيته ومما جعله يتقوقع اكثر وخصوصا اذا عرفنا ان اكثر العاملين في الشركه هم من انحدار عشائري ولنفس عشيرة المقاول وكل واحد يعتبر نفسه هو المالك وهو يفهم اكثر من غيره ويحاول ان يبين نفسه امام مدير الشركه انه ذو فائده وعلم ومن بين تلك الاعمال التي يفعلها محاولة ان يبين نفسه انه يعلم اكثر من المهندس المثقف الذي ارسلته الشركه لدفع العمل؟؟

وهي حاله غريبه جدا جدا وهي من احد الاسباب التي تؤثر سلبا على تقدم الاعمال في هكذا مشاريع 
والغريب ان المهندس لم يكن لديه شئ ليسلمني اياه؟؟ وكان بكل معنى الكلمه مهندس ضائع والحقيقه انا تأسفت على حاله ولكن عرفت السبب لاحقا ان المشكله لم تكن من المهندس فقط ولكن من الشركه نفسها وكيفية الاختيار التي تتم بالواسطه من قبل اقرباء مدير الشركه وكما قلت سابقا وكانوا يرسلوا المهندس الذي يدفع لهم اكثر او يعطيهم شئ او نسبه من راتبه ويفضلوه عن الاخر حتى لو كان فنيا احسن منه اي بصريح العباره ان اصل المشكله هم اقارب المقاول والذي أتمنهم على ماله 

ونسيت ان اذكر شئ وهو عند لقائي نائب المدير قال لي ان هناك مهندس سوداني يمثله في موقع العمل وان كنت بحاجه الى اي شئ ماعلي الا ابلاغه ومن ثم ستصله المعلومه ويمكنه بذلك اجراء اللازم من قبله 

ولكني لم اجد هذا المهندس حين وصولي الى مقر الشركه وعندما سئلت عنه قالوا لي انه في العاصمه اي في مقر الشركه؟؟

وكما قلت لم ارى اي فني اخر يمكن ان اخذ منه معلومه اي لامهندس كهرباء او ميكانيك اوصحي او مدني وقلت في نفسي لانتظر حتى يوم غد لاتعرف اكثر على الموقع

والى اللقاء في الحلقه السادسه

شعاع 
​


----------



## shuaa said (20 ديسمبر 2011)

الحلقه السادسه

من اغرب المشاريع التي صادفتني


في اليوم التالي كنت قد وضعت خطه في بالي وكان علي تطبيقها كي اعرف بسرعه ماهية مشكلة هذا المشروع كي اعالجها بأسرع وقت كي اسجل رقم قياسي لي في معالجة مشكله عويصه في هكذا مشروع كي اشعر براحه وزهو هندسي 
فمن الصباح الباكر لليوم التالي لوصولي ذهبت الى المكتب وطلبت من مدير الشروع ان يعطيني المخططات والخرائط للمشروع كي اخذ فكره سريعه عن الموقع لغرض وضع الخطط اللازمه لدفع العمل واخذ القرار المناسب بأي فقره يمكنني البدأ بسرعه بحيث اسجل اسرع فتره زمنيه تلزمني لتنفيذ اول صبه كونكريتيه حتى اسجل موقف سريع يدعمني كشئ اولي لتعزيز ثقة الشركه والكادر ومن ثم القفز الى الفقرات الاخرى بسهوله ويسر وذلك بعد كسب ثقة الكادر والاداره

وكان الشئ الغريب الذي قاله لي مدير المشروع بأنه علي الاهتمام بالمخططات والعنايه بها لانها النسخه الوحيده التي لديه وهي العائده له ؟؟
فأستغربت طرحه وطلبت عدد اثنين من مجموعة المخططات لاني احتاجها وبسرعه 
وتم في اليوم الثاني الطلب من الاستشاري ذلك وبالفعل تم تجهيزي بها في وقت لاحق وبسرعه
والحقيقه هو احسن شئ في الموقع كان الاستشاري متواجد في موقع العمل بشكل دائمي ( وخصوصا بعد التحاقي بالموقع حيث قبلها كان كادر الاستشاري متواجد في مدينة الحديده وكان فقط الاستشاري يتواجد بزيارات متقطعه )
( ولو ان تواجده في موقع العمل كان سيف ذو حدين بالنسبه لي وكما سوف نرى قريبا )
وكان الاستشاري بريطاني وكان دكتاتور هندسي بكل ما تعنيه من كلمه حيث لا يسمح بأي عمل يبدأ او يتخذ قرار بشئنه الا ويكون بعلمه وموافقته حتى لو كان عمل لا يدخل بصلب العمل الرئسي وليس له علاقه بالعقد او حتى لو كان عمل وقتي نعمله في الموقع او مكان السكن؟؟!
ولكنه كان نوعا ما له اطلاع بالتنفيذ جيد على الاقل في الاسابيع الاولى من العمل
( وحسب مشاهدتي الاوليه انه فاهم لعمله وانه قد اشرف على عدة مشاريع مشابه في الهند وافريقيا وحسب ماقال لي شخصيا ) 
وكان الاستشاري قد حضر الى موقع العمل في ذلك اليوم خصيصا للتعرف بي وابداء التوجيهات وطرح وجهات نظره 
وبعد فتره من الزمن علمت من كادر المشروع المتقدم بأن الاستشاري لا يحب ان يكون مدير المشروع او اي شخص اخر فني اقوى منه اويعارض اوامره ولذلك كان قد اقصى قبل فتره مدير المشروع البريطاني الجنسيه ايظا لانه كان يجادله وان المدير الحالي هو ايظا ليس بالقديم بهذا المشروع وكان يخاف من الاستشاري بشكل ولا يستطيع ان يحاججه او يجادله ؟! 
والحقيقه تقال كان الاستشاري متمكن فنيا وعلميا وكتركيبه قياديه افضل من مدير المشروع
وهذه كانت احدى المعوقات للعمل كما سأشرح لاحقا

نعود الى الخطط الاوليه التي كنت قد وضعتها في اليوم الاول وكنت قد اطلعت وبسرعه على المخططات وخصوصا المخطط العام والطوبوغرافي والذي يبين مقتربات السد واحداثيات جسم السد والشوارع والمنشاءات الاخرى المكونه للمشروع
ولاحظت ان المشروع يقع على رقعه جغرافيه واسعه تمتد الى كيلومترات ومتشعبه بالمنطقه
فبعد هظم الصوره الاوليه للموقع من المخططات طلبت من مدير المشروع الذهاب بجوله لغرض الاطلاع على ما تم انجازه وكذلك اخذ فكره عمليه على المشروع ومطابقة المنفذ مع المخططات كي يتم بالفعل معرفة ما يجري عمليا كي تتم وضع الخطط للحاق بالاعال الترابيه وعمل التوازن بين الكونكريت والحفر والتجهيز الاولي 
( لان كل الاعمال التي تمت الى حد الان هي اعمال ترابيه )
واثناء الجوله الميدانيه شاهدت ان اعمال حفر كثيره وسواقي وشوارع وحفره كبيره عرفت بأنها لجسم السد او العنصر الاساسي للمشروع وطبعا كما قالوا لي وكما شاهدت انه لايوجد اي عنصر كونكريتي قد تم صبه او على الاقل تجهيزه للصب
ولكن تبين بأن المشروع كبير جدا من الناحيه الجغرافيه والمسافات وانك تحتاج الى وقت كبير كي تقطعه من شماله الى جنوبه او ان تربط شرقه بغربه

وهنا طرحت السؤال التالي على المدير
اين الورش الفنيه للمشروع ، اي اين ورش الحداده والنجاره وصناعة القالب ومنطقة الكونكريت المسبق الصب والورش الاخرى المساعده لها بدفع فقرات الكونكريت المزمع تنفيذه من قبلي؟؟

وجائني اغرب جواب

لا توجد ولم يؤسس المهندس السابق او الشركه اي ورش الى حد الان !!

وسئلته 

اذن ماذا يفعل الكادر المخصص لهكذا اعمال واين يتواجد وكيف ينفذ فقرات العمل؟

فقال لا يوجد كادر متخصص لهكذا اعمال لحد الان!!

لانه من غير المعقول ان تجلب الشركه كادر متخصص وتدفع له رواتب ولا يوجد له عمل جاهز 
لان العمال يحتاجون الى مكان للسكن واكل وكل مايحتاجه العامل من خدمات اخرى بالاضافه الى الرواتب وكل هذا وبدون خطه واضحه للاستفاده منهم في موقع العمل !! 

الحقيقه تعجبت من هكذا طرح من مدير اوربي بدرجة استشاري والمفروض ان يكون مهندس محنك بهكذا عمل 

وخصوصا انه لم يضع خطه لعمله وانه انجر وراء الطرح غير الناضج ومن اميي المشروع من الكادر العشايري الذي لا يفعل اي فقره قبل اقتناعه بأنه سوف لن يخسر بها مصاريف وكان من الصعب افهامهم بأنه يجب ان تكون هناك تحضيرات للفقرات

والحقيقه هناك فقره اخرى جذبت نظري

وهو بدأ المياه الجوفيه بالظهور في منطقة حفر جسم السد وان هذه المياه تزداد كميتها يوميا وقد قيل لي انها ستزداد اكثر في الايام القادمه لانه موسم الامطار الموسميه

وكان الشئ الغريب ايظا ان المدير قد امر بوضع مضخه خارجيه ( وليست ابريه ) لسحب الماء ومن ثم اطلاقه الى مكان قريب كي يقلل من المياه الجوفيه ولكن الماء يزداد اكثر واكثر والحقيقه لا ادري ماهو سبب سحب الماء حيث لا يوجد عمل اصلا في جسم السد في تلك الاعماق الى حد الان 

ولكني فضلت الانتظار لارى ماهي وجهة نظر المدير بهذا الشأن وبعدها تتم المناقشه حول الموضوع لاني لو كنت اود سحب الماء لسحبته بواسطة المضخات الابريه والتي شاهدتها موجوده في مخازن الشركه عند جولتي الاوليه مع نائب المدير وكما ذكرت سابقا

والى اللقاء بالحلقه السابعه

شعاع

​


----------



## shuaa said (22 ديسمبر 2011)

الحلقه السابعه

من اغرب المشاريع التي صادفتني


اذن الان تمت الزياره الموقعيه واطلعت على المخططات والتقيت الاستشاري وقد استفدت منها كثيرا واستطعت ان افهم ماهية بعض الطلاسم 
والشئ المفرح والذي كنت متأكد منه انه بأمكاني ان اقوم بصب الكونكريت في بعض المناطق والتي تأكدت من احداثياته بالمخططات ولكن فقط كنت بأنتظار رجوع المساح من العاصمه كي اعطي الامر النهائي بالصب ولاسجل اول و اسرع رقم قياسي في هذا المشروع اللغز من حيث الصب

والشئ المفرح ان المساح حضر ذلك اليوم وكان شخص متمكن من عمله وهو مهندس يمني خريج امريكا وشخص رائع ومقرب من الاداره في العاصمه وقد استفدت منه كثيرا في الموقع وكما ستتطلعون كونه مقرب من صاحب الشركه وشخص منطقي ومتفهم وكونه مثقف ( تحيتي له )

اذن هنا قد اكتمل المثلت المعرفي والذي يمكنني من عمل اول صبه 

لذا طلبت من المساح ان يتحقق من اوزان ( ليفل ) احدى المنشأت التي كنت قد اطلعت عليها ووجدتها جاهزه لصب التعميه ( البلايندنك ) وهو الكونكريت الضعيف الذي نحتاجه تحت الاسس ولكنه اينما كان نوعه فهو كونكريت وسنكسر نحس عدم الصب وسوف اختبر الكادر واضع الشركه على المحك وسوف تظهر كل العيوب والاشياء الايجابيه والسلبيه من خلال هذه الصبه الصغيره الكبيره

وبالفعل فقد تم تدقيق الاوزان والابعاد وتم وضع القالب الخشبي اللازم ومن ثم اعطيت الامر بالصب 

طبعا هذا كله بعد ان اطلعت على المخططات لذلك المنشاء والمقاطع الطوليه والعرضيه والعناصر الكونكريتيه التي سيتم تنفيذها بالتعاقب

اذن هنا اعطيت امر بالصب وذهبنا جميعا الى الخلاط المركزي لغرض تجهيز الكميه اللازمه وتشغيل الخلاط لاول مره

وهنا عليكم الانتباه لما حصل

عند السؤال عن المشغل المسؤول عن الخلاط تبين انه غير موجود وكان في اجازه لانه اصلا لديه اعتقاد بأنه لايوجد هناك صب ولا حتى بعد هذه الفتره ؟!
اذن في هذه الحاله كان هناك شخص اخر له خبره اقل من الاول ( الذي كان قد ذهب الى ايطاليا لغرض التدريب مع الشركه الاصليه المجهزه للخلاط )

والحقيقه تقال ان الخلاط كان من النوع المتطور والكتروني القياده ( كومبيوترازد ) 

فبعد ان اعطيت الاوزان المكونه للخلطه وبدأ العمل والخلط والكل ينتظر ويصور

( حيث كان هناك مصور خاص من قبل الشركه يوثق اول صبه للمشروع )

وكان اخرين بالقرب من منطقة الصب بأنتظار اول صبه وجاهزين لنحر الذبائح والافتتاح لاول صبه وكسر جمود المشروع الذي انتظروه لمدة ثمان اشهر

وبعدان تم التشغيل ( وكان الخلاط من النوع الجاف اي انه توضع المواد اللازمه للخلط في السياره الناقله ومن ثم اضافة الماء الى السياره وليس من النوع الذي يخلط ويضاف اليه الماء داخل الخلاط ومن ثم اضافته الى السياره الناقله )

وحتى لا اطيل عليكم تم تجهيز السياره بالمواد وتم اضافة الماء اليه وكانت السياره على وشك التحرك ولكن من خبرتي بهكذا اعمال وحصول هكذا مشاكل قبل الصب تدعك بشك بأن العمليه بها بعض الخلل وهنا على الخبره العمليه الشخصيه ان تتدخل لحسم الموضوع

وهنا طلبت من السياره الانتظار لفتره بسيطه ومن ثم رمي بعض الصب على الارض للاطلاع على نوعية الصب 
وهنا تعجب الجميع من هكذا قرار والكل ينتظر عما سأفعله 

وبعد ان تم رمي جزء من الكونكريت على الارض قلت لهم ان هناك خطئ بالخلط وان الخلطله غير قانونيه

(وهنا طبعا اتى قراري هذا من خلال تجربتي الطويله بالكونكريت )

والذي صار ان الجميع ضحكوا وقالوا

استاذ ان هذا الخلاط ارقى ما موجود بالبلد وان الذي انتجه ارقى الشركات المختصه فكيف تأتي انت وبكل بساطه تعطي هكذا قرار وعلى اي اساس اخذت قرارك ؟!

فقلت ببساطه ان الفيصل هنا للمختبر والذي سيؤكد صحة قولي من عدمه فدعونا نأخذ نموذج من هذا الكونكريت على شكل مكعبات لانه يجوز ان الشخص المشغل ليس لديه خبره وان السبب هو المشغل وليس الخلاط وقلت لهم انا المسؤول عن الكونكريت واي شخص يتدخل سيكون هو المسؤول عن هذه الصبه فهل هناك من يتحمل هكذا مسؤليه فليتقدم ويعطي الموافقه 

ففي هذه الحاله الكل تنصل وقال انها مسؤليتك ولكن ماذا ستفعل ؟!

فقلت ببساطه سوف اعمل الخلط يدوي ( مانول ) وليس بالبرنامج وسوف اضيف وانقص المواد والماء وحسب الخبره العينيه

وهنا شاهدت ان الخلطه كانت رمليه ( اي ان نسبة الرمل عاليه ) لذا اضفت نسبه من المواد الحصويه وزياده قليله بالسمنت لان اللون كان يدل على نقص في السمنت

وكي اثبت لهم صحة ما انا ذهبت اليه اعطيت الامر بأخذ مكعبات من الخلطه الاولى واخذ مكعبات من الخلطه الثانيه المحسنه 

وكان هذا القرار ( ولو اني كنت متأكد مما انا فاعل ) سوف اما يؤدي الى زيادة الثقه بي واما العكس وقد قبلت التحدي لثقتي بالخبره علما ان التعامل مع هكذا بشر صعب جدا ولا يسمحوا لك بأخذ اي قرار يعتقدوه غير صحيح

والذي توقعته قد حصل بالفعل اي بعد سبعة ايام اتت النتائج فاشله للخلطه الاولى بشكل كبير وكان اقرب ما يكون من قوة البسكويت عنه كونكريت وناجحه للخلطه المحسنه وهنا كان هذا القرار هو الفيصل لبدأ الثقه بمهندس الكونكريت الجديد وبدأو يحسبوا حساب اخر عند التعامل والنقاش وكان هذا بصالحي وصالح دفع العمل بالمستقبل

وكما قلت بعد ذلك تم صب اول صبه واخذت الصور وفرح الجميع بهذا الانجاز المهم ان هذا الفعل والذي هو على بساطته كان نقطة تحول في سير اعمال المشروع وادارته والتي سأذكرها لاحقا

شعاع
​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس شعاع على متابعته للموضوع، وعلى نقل خبرته الى جميع المهندسين .
ومن خلال ما ورد في الحلقة السابعة من" اغرب المشاريع التي عملت بها ". اتفق معك ان للخبرة لها مكانتها في تحديد الحكم على نوعية الخرسانة والقيام بالتجربة في تعديل نسب الخلط حتى الحصول على الخرسانة المقبولة من حيث تجانسها ومن ثم القيام باخذ المكعبات للتأكد من مقاومتها حسب المتطلبات التعقادية.
ولكن من الناحية الهندسية فالاسلوب الافضل في حالة القيام بالخلط في الموقع يتم ذلك من خلال الخطوات التالية على الاقل​
طلب تصميم الخلطة التصميمية المطلوبة من قبل مختبر مختص حسب الشروط التعاقدية بحيث يعطي هذا المحتبر نسب الخلط و slump ونتائج الكسر للمكعبات على عمر 7 و 28 يوم ونتائج تحليل وفحوصات المواد الداخلة في الخلطة التصميمية ومطابفتها للمواصفات.​
بعد الحصول على الخلطة التصميمية وعرضها على الاستشاري واخذ الموافقة عليها يتم عمل خلطات نتجريبيةفي الموقع حسب الخلطة التصميمة واذا لم يكن للمهندس المنفذ الخبرة الكافية في الخرسانة يجب احضار الالفني المختص من المختبر الذي قام بتصميم الخلطة التصميمية والتأكد من ان مواصفات وشكل الخلطة وتجانسها هو ما قام بالتصميم على اساسة ويتم اخذ مكعبات وتفحص على عمر 7 و 28 يوم وتفارن مع النتائج التي تم الحصول عليها من المختبر فاذا كانت جميع هذه الاختبارات مقبولة يسمح بعدها بالخلط في الموقع والصب ولا يترك اي مجال لتفشل الخرسانة عند صبها.​
اذاكان هناك مختبر متخصص في الموقع فيقوم الخطوتين السابقتين قبل البدء بالصب.​
اذا كان ستم الصب من خلال الخرسانة الجاهزة فيفضل طلب من المختبر المختص Q.C نتائج كسر الخرسانة لمدة 3 اشهر على الاقل (يفضل 6 شهور ) بحيث يتم الحصول على نتائج الكسر لمدة 7 و28 والمعدل لها ومدى انحراف النتائج ، فاذا اكنت هذه النتائج مطابقة لشروط العقد فيتم توقيع مع مورد الخرسانة بناءا على هذه النتائج حتى يلتزم بها .​
​
وسنتابع مع الاستاذ شعاع بقية المشاركات بالاهتمام والاستفادة من خبرته في مجال الهندسة المدنية.​


----------



## shuaa said (23 ديسمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر للمهندس شعاع على متابعته للموضوع، وعلى نقل خبرته الى جميع المهندسين .
> ومن خلال ما ورد في الحلقة السابعة من" اغرب المشاريع التي عملت بها ". اتفق معك ان للخبرة لها مكانتها في تحديد الحكم على نوعية الخرسانة والقيام بالتجربة في تعديل نسب الخلط حتى الحصول على الخرسانة المقبولة من حيث تجانسها ومن ثم القيام باخذ المكعبات للتأكد من مقاومتها حسب المتطلبات التعقادية.
> ولكن من الناحية الهندسية فالاسلوب الافضل في حالة القيام بالخلط في الموقع يتم ذلك من خلال الخطوات التالية على الاقل​
> ...





الحلقه الثامنه

من اغرب المشاريع التي صادفتني

( الخلاط المركزي ومشكلة الحصول على خلطه صحيحه )


اشكر الاستاذ رزق على مداخلته اعلاه المفيده والمهمه والتي ارجوا من المهندسين التركيز على ما جاء بها لانها هي السياقات الصحيحه الواجب اتباعها في الاعمال الهندسيه ولكن الخبره مهمه وليس كل واحد يمكنه الاعتماد على خبرته هكذا بدون مسوغات علميه او فنيه او منطقيه
ولنعود الى ما دعانا الى ان نتخذ هكذا قرار وكيف واين ومتى يمكن الاعتماد على هكذا قرار ولماذا 

ان كل ماقاله الاخ رزق كنا قد اتبعناه في الصبه الاولى

حيث ان هناك عدة خلطات معطاة من قبل الاستشاري وهي معطاة الى حاسوب الخلاط المركزي كمعلومات وما على المشغل الى ان يعطي او يطلب من الخلاط المركزي الخلطه المطلوبه بواسطة رمز معين ( كود ) يعرفه المشغل ويطلب الكميه المطلوبه حتى يبدأ الخلاط اوتوماتيكيا بالخلط وحسب النسب المعاطاة له والمبرمج على اساسها حاسوب الخلاط وما عليك الا استلام الخلطه جاهزه من جميع النواحي من كمية خلط بالوزن للمواد الى كمية الماء وحتى نوع الهطول ( سلامب ) واي شئ اخر يمكن ان تضيفه للخلطه 

وفي الحقيقه كان الخلاط المركزي متطور بشكل لم يصادفني هكذا واحد لذا طلبت الاطلاع على الخلطه قبل ارسالها الي موقع العمل

اذن هنا تحقق ما ذهب اليه الاستاذ رزق 

وهو ان هناك خلطه مصممه من قبل الاستشاري وقد اجريت عليها اختبارات سابقه من قبل الاستشاري وبعكسه ماكان ليعتمدها في الموقع وان كل السياقات الاخرى يجب ان تكون متحققه اذا كان الخلاط يعمل صحيح وبموجب البرنامج

ولكن هنا تدخلت الخبره ونتيجة هذه الخبره اكتشفنا شئ خطير واني كنت بصدد ذكره لاحقا ولكن مداخلة الاخ رزق ستجعلني استبق بعض الامور واذكرها هنا ولتكون قصة اليوم مركزه على الخلط واعمال الخلاط المركزي

حيث قلنا اعتمادا على الخبره امرنا بعدم ارسال الخلطه الى الموقع ولكن كيف يمكننا تكملة العمل واجراء الصب والكل ينتظر

اذن هنا علينا تحسين الخلطه

وكيف علينا تحسينها وهي بكميات كبيره وتأتي من خلاط متطور مبرمج ولكن مهندس الكونكريت غير مقتنع به

هل نوقف العمل ونعمل خلطات تجريبيه وننتظر على الاقل ثلاثة او سبعة ايام لمعرفة النتائج ومن ثم نجري العمل

وهل نرمي ما ملئنا السياره به الى النفايات لان مهندس الكونكريت لم يعجبه ذلك وان هذا المهندس جديد ولم تتأكد الثقه به الى حد الان وان الشركه تحسب للفلس الف حساب اذن ليس من المعقول الاخذ بهكذا قرار

ام هل ترسل السياره الى موقع العمل وتصب وبعد فتره تأتي النتائج فاشله وعليهم قلع الكونكريت كله وتكون الخسائر مضاعفه وخصوصا هنا ان مهندس الكونكريت وضعهم بزاويه حرجه حين اخبرهم ان من عليه الموافقه على الصب سيتحمل التبعات طبعا الكل تراجع وليس هناك من احمق يتحمل هكذا قرار غير مبررله من الناحيه الوضيفيه

اذن الحل هنا يجب ان تحسن الخلطه بواسطة الخبير وتكملت الصب والكل يكون في امان الا مهندس الكونكريت والذي سيكون في موضع شك اما سيفشل رأيه ويتحمل السلبيات ومنها فقدان عمله او النجاح برأيه وبعد ذلك سيكون الفني رقم واحد والكل سيحترم رأيه مستقبلا ويكون عمله هذا هو المفتاح لادارته المستقبليه ونجاحه

والحل هنا كيف يمكننا تحسين الخلطه وان الخلاط المركزي مبرمج واوتوماتك

والحل بسيط وهو اغلاق جهاز التحكم الاوتماتيكي وتحويله الى يدوي

( وهذه الفقره كنت قد تعلمتها اثناء استلامي لاحدى الخلاطات المركزيه بعد تصليحها وكما ذكرت في قصه سابقه )

اذن هنا تم التعديل يدويا بأضافة وتقليل بعض المكونات 

ولكن هنا شئ مهم جدا يجب الانتباه له 

هل ان مهندس الكونكريت الجديد من الحماقه ليتخذ هكذا قرار وهو غير مظطر له مما قد يؤدي بوظيفته

اقول بالطبع لا لانه مهما كان المهندس له خبره وثقه بنفسه عليه ان يوازن بين المنطق والقانون وكما ذكرنا سابقا وان يكون هو المسؤول في قراراته التي يتخذها اعتمادا على المنطق اما ان ينجح ويكسب او يفشل ويخسر

وكان هنا المهندس المسؤول عن الكونكريت قد ضمن النجاح او على الاقل يعرف ان ليس هناك فشل 

كيف ولماذا؟!

ببساطه لو رجعت الى القصه بجزئها السابع لرأيت ان الجزء المصبوب هو ( بلايندنك ) اي مايسمى بالكونكريت الضعيف والذي يوضع تحت صبات الاسس الانشائيه وذلك للنظافه والاستقامه لاغير وليس لهذا النوع من الصب اي مواصفات اومحددات عالميا او في الكودات ( في ذلك الوقت على الاقل ) ولو ان في بعض المشاريع الحديثه يبالغون بأمره ولكن في الحقيقه ليس لهذا النوع من الكونكريت اي عنوان للقوه غير عنوان النظافه والاستقامه

ولو كان هذا الكونكريت انشائي بالمعني الصحيح وله صفه ورقم للقوه لما اتخذ مهندس الكونكريت ذلك القرار لان الخلطات الانشائيه الاخرى ليس بالسهوله معرفة عائلتها من حيث القوه بالنظر الا بواسطة المختبر والتجارب 

ولوكانت الصبه او الخلطه انشائيه وان المهندس اخذ القرار بالنظر لكان ظرب من الحماقه وليس الشجاعه 

اذن على الاخوه المهندسين التمييز واخذ الحذر لان بين الحماقه والشجاعه الهندسيه خط رفيع عليهم معرفته اما بالدراسه او الخبره

وهنا نرجع الى موضوع الخلاط المركزي 

اي من غير المعقول ان يتم الخلط يدويا ( بغلق المشغل الالي ) في هكذا خلاط متطور وخصوصا انه كلفهم مالا كثير 

وخصوصا انه تأكد لهم بما لا يقبل الشك بأن المشكله في الخلاط وذلك بعد استلام النتائج من المختبر وأن العمل لا يزال ببدايته

صحيح انه في البدايه شككنا بالمشغل 

ولكن بعد التحاق المشغل الاصلي المدرب بالخارج على ايدي خبراء الشركه المصنعه تبين ايظا ان النتائج التي يعطيها المختبر للخلطات المجربه من قبل الاستشاري في هذا الخلاط فاشله

هنا شككنا بخلطات الاستشاري وقلنا له ربما ان هناك خطئ في التركيبه المعطاة من قبله
( وهو كان معنى بكل خطوه نخطوها ويعرف كل النتائج )

وهنا حدثني الاستشاري على انفراد وقال لي علينا ان نعمل اختبارات اخرى للخلطات المعطاة من قبله على خلاط اخر صغير ويدوي وبأشرافي المباشر 

وهذا ما عملته بالظبط وكانت النتائج ناجحه نوعا ما 

وهنا ثبت ان المشكله بالخلاط وليس بالخلطه

مما دعى الشركه في هذه الحاله الى استدعاء الخبير المتخصص من الشركه المصنعه

وقد جاء الخبير وهو متأكد بأن خلاطه لاتوجد به مشكله 

وبدأ بتدقيق كافة العناصر الالكترونيه والميكانيكيه وكانت كلها تعطي نتائج جيده ولكن عند الخلط تجد هناك نفس المشكله ؟؟!

عجيبه!!

وفي البدايه كانت المده المقرره لان يبقى الخبير بها هي ثلاثة ايام للتصليح او اعطاء السبب للمشكله 

ولكن مر اسبوع ولم يستطع معرفة السبب وبعدها استقر في المشروع والتحقت به عائلته وبقى فتره طويله يبحث عن هذه المعضله في هذا المشروع اللغز

واخيرا

تم اكتشاف السبب حيث لم يكن كهربائي ولا الكتروني ولا ميكانيكي ؟!

السبب ببساطه كان بسبب الميزان ؟

كيف ذلك

تبين ان الهوبرات العملاقه ( واقصد بها الحاويات التي يرمى بها المواد من الحجر المدرج والرمل ) واتصالها بالميزان الذي يزن المواد لم تكن على استقامه او وزن واحد ( بسبب مهندس المساحه العائد للشركه المجهزه للخلاط ) مما يجعلها عند الحركه تتكئ على شئ اخر مما يعطي اشاره خطئ للميزان وبالتالي يعطي الميزان قرائه غير صحيحه وبالتالي يرسل اشاره خاطئه الى الحاسوب ومن ثم تكون النتائج غير صحيحه ؟!

( هذا على الاقل ما ادعاه خبير الشركه )

وبذلك انحلت هذه المعضله ولكن كانت هناك تداعيات اخرى لاعمال تصميم الخلطات الكونكريتيه وسوف اشرحها في وقت لاحق وهنا يجب الانتباه والتركيز عل كلمة نوعا ما التي ذكرتها في اعلاه لان ورائها ايظا قصه

والى اللقاء بالحلقه القادمه

شعاع


​


----------



## مهندس رواوص (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*مشاء الله لا قوة الا بالله , تحية كبيرة لك استاذ شعاع ....​*


----------



## أنس غسان (23 ديسمبر 2011)

الى الأستاذ رزق حجاوي كوني جديد في المنتدى ومن خلال دخولي على هذا الموقع أستمتعت كثيرا عندما أطلعت على مسيرة حياتك العملية في الهندسة المدنية والنصائح التي تقدمها للأخوان في الموقع وأن مقولتك الجميلة *تشعل شمعة في وسط خير الف مرة من أن تبقى تلعن الظلام *لما تحويه من معاني محفزة على المثابرة والمتابعة كوني أحد خريجي قسم الهندسة المدنية منذ 11 سنة ولم يحالفني الحظ من الحصول على خبرة عملية تساوي خدمتي الوظيفية نتمنى من اللة التوفيق لنا ولكم ولكل الخيرين في العالم العالم العربي وشكرا لكم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للاستاذ شعاع التفصيل في موضوع الخلاطة المركزية ، واتفق معه بشكل اجمالي وحتى نستفيد جميعا من خبرات الاحرين ومزجها مع حبراتنا الخاصة .
استكمل موضوع الخلاطة المركزية وخصوصا عندما يكون الصب موقعيا لان مصانع الخلط الجاهز يكون لديها جهاز متخصص في Quality Control=Q.C وقد لا يتوفر ذلك في الموقع .فقبل البدء بالخلط وبعد التركيب مباشرة يتم التأكد من معايرة الموازين Calibration سواء للمواد الخلط (الرمل والحصويات Sand & Aggregates )وكذلك للاسمنت والماء والمواد المضافة ويتم ذلك بشكل مختصر من خلال وزن اوزان معرفة (اكياس اسمنت) في الهوبر ومقارنة ذلك ما يظهر على الكمبيوتر او الساعه وبفضل القيام بذلك من جهة متحصصة ، وكذلك يتم معايرة اجهزة كسر الخرسانة 
من انها تعطي نتائج صحيحة .
وتتم هذه المعايرة بشكل دوري .
مع تحياتي للجميع​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 ديسمبر 2011)

أنس غسان قال:


> الى الأستاذ رزق حجاوي كوني جديد في المنتدى ومن خلال دخولي على هذا الموقع أستمتعت كثيرا عندما أطلعت على مسيرة حياتك العملية في الهندسة المدنية والنصائح التي تقدمها للأخوان في الموقع وأن مقولتك الجميلة *تشعل شمعة في وسط الظلام خير لك الف مرة من أن تبقى تلعن الظلام *لما تحويه من معاني محفزة على المثابرة والمتابعة كوني أحد خريجي قسم الهندسة المدنية منذ 11 سنة ولم يحالفني الحظ من الحصول على خبرة عملية تساوي خدمتي الوظيفية نتمنى من اللة التوفيق لنا ولكم ولكل الخيرين في العالم العالم العربي وشكرا لكم


 السلام عليكم
اشكركم على كلماتكم الطيبة ، ونتمنى عليك مواصلة متابعة ما ينشر المنتدى ،واذا اردت الاستفادة اكثر ممكن ان تخصص الوقت المناسب لك والاطلاع على المواضيع والمشاركات السابقة ففيها من كنوز المعرفة ما يكسب كل مهندس من المعرفة الهندسة والخبرة سنوات ربما تكون اكبر من خبرته الفعلية.
وكذلك الجميع بانتظار مشاركاتك في المنتدى لنشر الخبرة بين جميع المهندسين ولتصحيح المفاهيم واساليب العمل الخاطئة والتي تعودنا على ممارستها بسبب الجهل قبل انتشار المنتديات الهندسية والتي يمكن من خلال الاعضاء المنتسبين تصحيح هذه الاخطاء.
ومن خلال تجربتي الخاصة في المنتدى قمت بقراءة معظم المشاركات السابقة ومن بعدها لرد بعض الجميل لمن سبقى بدأت بالمشاركة في المنتدى.
فالانضمام للملتقى هو انضمام لجامعة هندسية مفتوحة يمكن ان تستفيد منها بقدر ما تبذل من جهد وبقدر مشاركاتك فيها.​


----------



## shuaa said (24 ديسمبر 2011)

مهندس رواوص قال:


> *مشاء الله لا قوة الا بالله , تحية كبيرة لك استاذ شعاع ....​*





شكرا للاخ المتابع والنشيط المهندس رواوص على تحيته 

ونتمنى منه الدلو بدلوه والمشاركه الفنيه بالحوار حول المواضيع المطروحه بهذا اللقاء

مع تقديري

شعاع​


----------



## shuaa said (24 ديسمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر للاستاذ شعاع التفصيل في موضوع الخلاطة المركزية ، واتفق معه بشكل اجمالي وحتى نستفيد جميعا من خبرات الاحرين ومزجها مع حبراتنا الخاصة .
> استكمل موضوع الخلاطة المركزية وخصوصا عندما يكون الصب موقعيا لان مصانع الخلط الجاهز يكون لديها جهاز متخصص في quality control=q.c وقد لا يتوفر ذلك في الموقع .فقبل البدء بالخلط وبعد التركيب مباشرة يتم التأكد من معايرة الموازين calibration سواء للمواد الخلط (الرمل والحصويات sand & aggregates )وكذلك للاسمنت والماء والمواد المضافة ويتم ذلك بشكل مختصر من خلال وزن اوزان معرفة (اكياس اسمنت) في الهوبر ومقارنة ذلك ما يظهر على الكمبيوتر او الساعه وبفضل القيام بذلك من جهة متحصصة ، وكذلك يتم معايرة اجهزة كسر الخرسانة
> من انها تعطي نتائج صحيحة .
> ...





الحلقه التاسعه

من اغرب المشاريع التي صادفتني​
شكرا للاستاذ رزق على اضافته اعلاه
ونعم اقول لقد تم طرح موضوع المعايره على الشركه وعلى الاستشاري ايظا في حينه وكان هذا الطرح احد الاسباب التي حدث من ورائها التوتر بيني وبين الاستشاري لاني عاتبته ( الاستشاري ) في حينه عليها ، صحيح انه كان يجب ان تكون من واجبات المقاول ولكن تواجد الاستشاري بالموقع وحسب العقد وخصوصا هو الذي اقترح الخلطات التصميميه فكان عليه الطلب من المقاول ان يجري عليها الاختبارات بأشرافه ومن خلال الخلاط الحديث والذي لم يجرب الى حد الان ( وخصوصا ان الاستشاري كان يتدخل بالصغيره والكبيره ) ليظرب عصفورين بحجر هو التأكد من دقة عمل الخلاط وهل تمت معايرته من جهه وصحة خلطاته التصميميه من جهه اخرى وخصوصا هو يعرف الظروف المحيطه بالعمل وان تركيبة خلطات الاستشاري موجوده في ذاكرة حاسوب الخلاط ؟!

والحقيقه لم اقتنع بأجوبتهم ولذلك ذكرت في الحلقه السابقه عن اسباب مشكلة الخلاط التي ذكرها الخبير واتهمتها
( بالادعاءات )وحسب الاقتباس ادناه من الحلقه السابقه ( الحلقه الثامنه )

اقتباس

( هذا على الاقل ما ادعاه خبير الشركه )

وكان احد اسباب عدم اقتناعي هو ان هناك كانت مشكله بكمية السمنت ايظا وليست في المواد الركاميه فقط وان السمنت يأتي من منفذ اخر ومباشره الى سيارة النقل اي ان ميزانه ليس له علاقه بميزان هوبرات الركام

لذا اثرت على عدم التدخل بمفردات التصليح والاستلام لان الشركه كانت معتمه على المعلومات ولاتدعنا حتى بالاحتكاك بالخبير ؟!

واني كنت معني بالنتائج فقط وليس بالتفاصيل في وقتها على الاقل

اذن هناك اشياء اداريه معقده في التعامل ارتأيت ان ابتعد عن اثارتها او الدخول بتفاصيلها وخصوصا ان هناك فقره سلبيه اخرى ظهرت في تجهيز هذا الخلاط وهو عدم تزويده بمبرد للماء وخصوصا ان المنطقه التي ننفذ بها حاره بشكل لا يسمح فنيا بأجراء الصب بدون تخفيض درجة حرارة الكونكريت والتي سببت لنا مشاكل سنأتي عليها لاحقا

وهذه المشكله ( الخلاط ) كانت سبب واحد من عدة اسباب دعتني لنعت المشروع بأنه

(من اغرب المشاريع التي صادفتني )

والحقيقه انا حاولت ان اختصر بالشرح في حينه وان اقفز على بعض مجرياتها حتى لا تكون القصه طويله وممله وفي بعض الاحيان تخذلني ذاكرتي بتذكر كل التفاصيل لذا اكون ممتن من الاخوه اللذين يتداخلوا فنيا وعلميا في الموضوع حتى تتم من خلال مداخلاتهم الايجابيه اسفزاز ذاكرتي ومن ثم تذكر اشياء فنيه مهمه لتعود الفائده للمتلقي وهو الهدف من هذه القصه

والهدف من هذه القصه الهندسيه هي للاستفاده من الخبرات التي تنفع المهندس من اخذ القرار الصحيح في حالة مواجهته لمثل هكذا مشاكل او على الاقل يكون متحضر لاخذ القرار المناسب وكأنه كان قد مر عليه مثل المناورات العسكريه والتي تسمى
( بتطعيم المعركه ) وهذه المفرده اول ماسمعتها في ستينيات القرن الماضي من احد اقاربي وانا لا زلت شاب صغير وكان هو جندي يؤدي الخدمه العسكريه وكان قد رجع من تمرين عسكري وقال انه يسمى ( تطعيم للمعركه ) وقد سألناه في حينه عن ماهية هذا التمرين فقال انهم يهيؤون لنا ساحة للتدريب مفرداتها الشكليه والصوتيه والمناخيه والطابوغرافيه تشبه مواصفات المعركه الحقيقيه حتى نكون متهيئين لها ، وبعد فتره شارك في احدى الحروب المعروفه ولاول مره في حياته وعندما سئلناه عما شاف هناك قال وكأنني شفت هذه المعركه سابقا ولم تكن غريبه علي وكأنها ( تطعيم للمعركه ) التي عملناه سابقا نفس الاصوات نفس الحركه نفس الارض وقال كنت اقول في نفسي هذا تمرين وليس حقيقه من كثرة التشابه والتطابق في المفردات

اذن هذه الخبرات والمناقشات العلميه والفنيه لها ماهي إلا نوع من التطعيم الهندسي للمهندس استعدادا للمعركه الهندسيه في موقع العمل

وان ماتسمعه في هذه القصص قد لا تجده في المناهج الجامعيه او كتبها

فاحلى مايكون للمهندس المتلقي هو عندما يسمع التحليل للمشاكل الهندسيه بشقيه العلمي والخبراتي كقصه سوف تتحول فيما بعد الى خبرات كامنه مضافه اليه يوضفها بالمستقبل لحل المشاكل التي تصادفه

والى اللقاء

شعاع



​


----------



## shuaa said (26 ديسمبر 2011)

الحلقه العاشره

من اغرب المشاريع التي صادفتني
​والان نعود الى اجواء المشروع وتكملة قصته 

لقد وصلنا الى انه تم تحقيق الصبه الاولى وما احاط بها من تداعيات واكتشافات برزت بعض المشاكل والتي كانت خافيه على ادارة المشروع ونحن الان علينا دفع العمل وحسب الثوابت الموجوده على ارض الواقع وليس حسب مانتمناه 

حيث الخلاط والذي كل اعتمادنا عليه غير جاهز للكونكريت الانشائي المضبوط للخلل الذي اكتشفناه والذي ذكرناه في الحلقات السابقه بالاضافه الى عدم وجود ورش للحداده والنجاره والورش المهمه الاخرى وكذلك عدم وجود كادر متخصص لاعال الحداده والنجاره وبسبب الرؤيا الاداريه والحسابيه القاصره 

اذن وتحت كل هذه المتغيرات كيف سيتم دفع العمل واشغال الكادر العائد للشركه وكادر الاستشاري 
[ والذي يملك كادر هندسي اكثر من المقاول حيث لديه كادر عرمرم للتدقيق وعمل الرسوم التفصيليه (شوب درونك) وكذلك تحديث المخططات والجداول وكذلك لديه مختبر للمواد الانشائيه ( عدى جهاز فحص المكعبات فكنا نرسلها الى مختبر حكومي في الحديده ) ]

فكانت خطتي كالاتي

اولا 

الاستمراريه

الاستمرار بصب الكونكريت الضعيف والذي لدينا مما هو جاهز للصب الاف الامتار المربعه وبذلك يمكننا الهاء الكادر بعمل مستمر من الصباح وحتى المساء ولايام عديده 

ثانيا

الورش

المباشره بتنفيذ الورش المتخصصه وتحضيرها لاعمال النجاره والحداده بصوره خاصه وربط وتشغيل المكائن الخاصه بها

ثالثا

تحضير كادر متخصص لاعمال الحداده والنجاره 

وبما ان من الصعب افهام الشركه بأنه يجب تحضير هكذا كادر خاص بنا لعدم جاهزية عمل له ، استطعت ان اقنعهم بأحالتها الى مقاول ثانوي يكون جاهز خلال ايام وسوف لن يكلفهم شئ لانه سيأخذ على الوزن بالنسبه للحديد وعلى المتر المربع بالنسبه لاعمال النجاره 

وعندما قلت لهم ان الحداد يجب ان يكون كادره كبيروجاهز خلال ايام ضحكوا حتى دمعت عيونهم لانهم يعتقدون ان اعمال الحداده سوف لن تبدا الا بعد اسابيع كثيره وذلك للثوابت الظاهره ولكوني لم ادرس المخططات بجديه بعد وليس هناك مؤشر على الحاجه الملحه الان

(وقد اثبت لهم خلال ايام بسيطه بأن ما طلبته هو الواقع وان كادر الحداده لم يستطع مواكبة سرعة الجداول التي كنت ازوده بها لغرض التقطيع والحني ، وكذلك الكادر الاستشاري لم يستطع مجارتنا بتجهيز المخططات الحديثه وجداول الحديد )

رابعا

مكتب اضافي

طلبت ان تزود غرفتي (في السكن) بمكتب كامل وذلك لدراسة المخططات ووضع وتحضير الرسومات والجداول لاعمال الحداده وكذلك التحضير لاول صبه انشائيه لاني شعرت ان المدير يتضايق من فتح المكاتب مساء لغرض العمل

وتم ما اردت وكان الاستشاري مزعج بشكل حتى انه كان يتدخل بصب الارضيات للورش الوقتيه ونصف كادره تقريبا كان يتواجد عند عمليات الصب 
( وذلك بسبب قلة اعمالهم وكون ان هذه العمليات تحدث لاول مره )

ولذا قررت ان اشغل كادر الاستشاري بشكل ما بحيث اجعلهم يهتمون بالاعمال المهمه فقط 

وفعلت ذلك بفتح جبهات كثيره من صب الكونكريت الضعيف مما تحتاج الى تدقيق مساحي واسع وكثير من اوزان الى زوايا وابعاد وكذلك ملاحظة جودة تنفيذ طبقة النظافه وفي مناطق بعيده ومختلفه وكذلك بدئي بتجهيز مقاول الحديد برسومات خاصه لقطع الحديد التي يحتاجها كل المشروع وتجهيزها وتحويل الارقام في الجداول الى شكل يفهه الحداد البدائي

وكنت قد بدأت بالمنشاءات المتكرره والمهمه والتي سنبدا بتنفيذها قبل غيرها 

خامسا

البريكاست

كما واكتشفت من تدقيقي للخططات هناك اشكال وقطع متكرر كثيره مما حدى بي الى تأسيس ورشه خاصه لصناعة القالب من اعمال حداده وقطع ولحام وما كان صعب علي انجازه في الموقع كنت اذهب به للاسواق المحليه

وكانت هذه الورش هي النواة لمعمل الكونكريت المسبق الصب ( البريكاست )

اذن خلال اسبواع واحد بدأ العمل في الموقع وبشكل وكأنه خلية نحل وبعدها وكما خططت للاستشاري فكل كادره كان مشغول بالمراقبه وتجهيز الرسومات والجداول وطلب مني عدة مرات للتريث والابطاء بأعمال قطع الحديد لان الكادر العائد له لم يستطع مجارات الموقع من تدقيق الجداول وتحديثها لان العمل اصبح اسرع مما كانوا يتوقعون وهناك تغييرات دوريه تأتيهم من المقر الرئيسي للاستشارات في اوروبا

( وكانت هذه اول مره ترمى بها كرة التأخير الى ملعب الاستشاري )

مما اضطره لسحب كادره الذي كان يتواجد في مكتبه بالحديده الى موقع العمل حتى يختصر الوقت وكان كادره سابقا يحظر العمل الساعه الثامنه اوالتاسعه صباحا مما اظطره الان الحظور في الساعه السادسه صباحا لاني لم اوافق على تأجيل صب الكونكريت ، والعمل المبكر بالموقع وذلك لحرارة الجو

والحقيقه كانت الرسومات العامه والرسومات التوضيحيه لحديد التسليح معقده بشكل لم تمر علي هكذا رسومات سابقا وحتى رموز الدلاله والارقام كانت بالنسبه لي في بادئ الامر معقده وقد عزيت ذلك ربما الى ان المخططات اوربيه وانا دراستي واطلاعي كان حسب النظام الامريكي ولكن ليس هناك مشكله وخصوصا وكما ذكرت سابقا بأني درست الهندسه المعماريه مع المدنيه فمن السهل علي فك طلاسم اعقد المخططات والرسوم ولكن وكما قلت ان الرسوم الانشائيه وجداول حديد التسليح كانت للوهله الاولى وكأنها معقده

ولا انسى ذلك الموقف عندما اطلعت للمره الاولي على المخططات ابتسمت وكان بجانبي الاخوه المهندسين وسئلوني عن سبب تلك الابتسامه وقلت لهم انظروا الى هذه المخططات لاعمال التسليح لاحد المنشاءات وكأنها مقطع طولي او عرضي لجهاز ميكانيكي وكأنه محرك ماكنه مفتوح او مقطع بعلبة تروس لاكسل اوصندوق تبديل السرع لسياره وليس لمنشئ انشائي

ولكن بعدها بقليل بدأت افك الرموز واحلل المقاطع وابدأ بتجهيز الجداول للحداد

والى اللقاء

شعاع

​


----------



## عبيرغيلاني (28 ديسمبر 2011)

أنا عضوة جديدة في منتداكم ولقد اطلعت على مشاركة المهندسين رزق حجاوي و حسان2 وبكل صراحة انا اتمنا ان احصل على الخبرة التي توصلا إليها فانا مهندسة مع إقاف التنفيذ لان المكان الذي اعمل فيه لا يعطي لنا مجالا لتكوين الخبرات فهو عمل إداري بحت ,لا يوجد فيه اي شيء ممادرسناه لذا ارجو منكم مد يد المساعدة لي بنصحي وإفادتي بالبرامج الهندسية التي يمكن ان تساعدني 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
مع تحيات عبير غيلاني


----------



## shuaa said (30 ديسمبر 2011)

الحلقه الحاديه عشر

من اغرب المشاريع التي صادفتني


اعمال البريكاست
( الكونكريت المسبق الصب )

اليوم سوف نذكر احد المفاصل المهمه لهذا المشروع وكيف ولماذا وماهي التداعيات والدروس المستقاه منه

كما قلنا سابقا ان الكل الان مشغول من كادر المقاول بكل اقسامه ( المساحه والحفريات والكونكريت والاليات ) 

وحتى الكادر الاداري والعشائري مشغول بتجهيز طاقم المقاولين الثانويين من حدادين ونجارين وبنائين وكوادر فنيه اخرى

بالاضافه الى كادر الاستشاري فهو ايظا مشغول بمتابعة الفقرات اعلاه بالاضافه الى تدقيق المخططات والجداول وتجهيزها وكذلك متابعتهم لي لاعمال اخرى ومنها كان تدقيقي واختباراتي للخلطات الكونكريتيه المعطاة من قبل الاستشاري وكذلك الخلطات التي كنت اعملها من قبلي لغرض التجربه

( والتي عملت لي مشاكل مع الاستشاري وسوف اذكرها في وقت لاحق تحت موضوع الاستشاري ماله وما عليه )

هنا طلب مني المدير بأن ابدأ بشئ جديد وان اضع خطه لاعمال الكونكريت الانشائي المسلح وان الاداره تضغط عليه لانجاز فقرات تدر عليهم فلوس ( لانه كانت تسعيرة الكونكريت جيده جدا )

والحقيقه عند دراستي للمخططات وجدت ان هناك عدة خيارات بالنسبه لي لبدأ العمل وخصوصا اني قد جهزت فقرة كونكريت النضافه لعدة منشاءات وان الحدادين بدأو بتجهيز حديد التسليح وانا مخير بالبدأ بأي منشأ احب
ولكن كان هناك مشكلتين تؤثر على قراري

اولا
ان المنشاءات تقسم قسمين

القسم الاول تقع اسسها تحت سطح المياه الجوفيه ( وهي منشاءات كبيره ومهمه ) 

وانه الان موسم الامطار وارتفاع المياه الجوفيه وان المشروع غير مهيئ لهذه الاعمال في الوقت الحاضر ( على الاقل )
وان ولوجي بهكذا فعاليه في الوقت الحاضر ستأخر برنامجي التسريعي وتدخلني في اشكالات مبكره مع الكادر 
أذن الاحسن اؤجل هذه الفقره للوقت المناسب وأني مستمر بتجهيز حديد التسليح العائد لها وتخزينه ووضع ارقام الدلاله عليه

القسم الثاني وكانت اسسه فوق المياه الجوفيه ( وهي ايظا منشاءات كثيره ومكرره )

وكنت قد جهزت كثير من هذه المنشاءات من حيث صب طبقة النضافه وتجهيز حديد تسليحها وهي جاهزه للتنفيذ ولكن مشكلتها ان اكثرها معقده من حيث التنفيذ كأعمال حداده ونجاره وكمية الكونكريت لكل منشأ لايوفي تعبه 
اي ان كل واحده من هذه الفقرات ستأخذ وقت وكادر كبير وتعب من حيث المتابعه من قبلي لانها تنفذ من قبل الكادر لاول مره مما يتطلب تواجدي مع الحداد والنجار مع كل سيخ ولوح لانها والحق يقال معقده جدا ( على الاقل بالنسبه لي ) وخصوصا اعمال التسليح والتي كنت اشرحها للحداد سيخ سيخ لان كل سيخ يختلف عن الذي جنبه وكان الاستشاري يقيس بالملمتر 

لذا بدأت بتجهيز حديده ووضعته اولويه ثانيه بصب الكونكريت قبل الكونكريت المنشأ الذي يقع اساسه تحت سطح المياه الجوفيه

ثانيا

الفقرات التي تقع فوق مستوى المياه الجوفيه والسريعه التنفيذ

والتي لا تحوي على حديد تسليح معقد او احيانا بدون تسليح ولكنها مكرره وكثيره ويمكن ان تستفاد منها الشركه بسحب سيوله ماليه مقابلها خلال فتره قصيره وبأقل تعب وكادر وجهد

حيث سيكون الجهد في البدايه فقط لانها تحتاج الى تصميم وتنفيذ قوالب للصبات المتكرره ( اعمال بريكاست )

طبعا يسبقها اقناع الاستشاري بها واخذ موافقته ثانيا

ومن ثم تدريب كادر على اعمال البريكاست واختيار فورمن من هؤلاء العمال حتى يكون المايسترو 

( وهكذا فقرات كانت قد مرت علي كثيرا في حياتي العمليه ولذا كنت استسهله لاني اعرف معوقاته والوقت الذي تستغرقه )

لذا بدأ تركيزي على هذه الفقرات واعطيتها اولويه اولى 

حيث اثناء دراستي للمخططات وكنت ابحث عن هذه الفقرات وجدتها وبسرعه وقبل الاطلاع على جدول الكميات
واهم واحلى ما وجدت كان هناك مكعبات كونكريتيه بأبعاد متر للضلع او اكثر شويه ( على ما اتذكر ) وهي بالمئات 
وتكون دائما امام المنشاءات الكونكريته المستعمله لتوزيع المياه او الاخرى وهي تكون بشكل المشط وبأسلوب متخالف عن التي قبلها والتي بعدها وتكون على شكل خطوط متوازيه بأتجاه عرض مجرى الماء ومتخالفه بأتجاه سير الماء

حيث هي التي تتلقى ضربة الماء وتقليل سرعته وكذلك تحجز المواد الكبيره العالقه بالماء

والحقيقه فرحت كثيرا بهكذا كنز من العمل السهل والمربح

فبسرعه ابلغت المدير بأني سوف انفذ هذه الفقره على شكل ( بريكاست ) فقال لنأخذ رأي الاستشاري

وقد سئلت الاستشاري عن كيفية صب هذه الفقره ( قبل ان اطرح عليه فكرة البريكاست ) حيث وكما قال لي سابقا انه كان قد نفذ هكذا مشروع بالهند

فكانت اجابته غريبه اذ قال كنا نصبها مره واحده بقالب لكل المجموعه للمنشأ الواحد؟؟!

فطرحت موضوع الكونكريت المسبق الصب عليه

ففكر قليلا ثم قال اعمل لي نموذج كي اطلع عليه

ولكن الغريب بالامر عندما اطلعت بعدها على جدول الكميات وجدت ان هناك فقره للبريكاست ؟ وبحدود الثلات الاف متر مكعب ولها سعرها الخاص العالي ولا توجد بالمخططات بريكاست ممكن عمله غير هذه المكعبات المتكرره وقطع اخرى ليست بذي شأن يذكر وبعد التدقيق في المخططات وحساب كميات هذه المكعبات وجد انها مطابقه لما جاء بكميات فقرة البريكاست المعطاة من قبل جدول الكميات 

فالغريب هنا كيف ان الاستشاري لم يلحظ هذه الفقره وخصوصا هو ( وكما اعلمني ) كان قد عمل في مشروع سابق مشابه لهذه المشروع فأذى قلنا جدلا ان الشركه المنفذه السابقه اختارت الصب الموقعي عن البريكاست ( ومن حقها هكذا تصرف )
ولكن الم يشاهد هذا الاستشاري هذه الفقره في جدول الكميات في حينه واذا قلنا ان في تلك المقاوله لم يكن مذكور كلمة بريكاست 
ولكنها ذكرت في جدول كمياتنا ؟
الم يسئل نفسه اين هي تلك القطع ؟!

سأكمل في الحلقه القادمه موضوع البريكاست لما فيه من دروس وعبر

وسأذكر أسم الاستاذ رزق والاستاذ ميشيل ( تحيتي لهم ) في الحلقه القادمه لانه سيكون لهم علاقه بالموضوع

فألى اللقاء

شعاع
​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (30 ديسمبر 2011)

عبيرغيلاني قال:


> أنا عضوة جديدة في منتداكم ولقد اطلعت على مشاركة المهندسين رزق حجاوي و حسان2 وبكل صراحة انا اتمنا ان احصل على الخبرة التي توصلا إليها فانا مهندسة مع إقاف التنفيذ لان المكان الذي اعمل فيه لا يعطي لنا مجالا لتكوين الخبرات فهو عمل إداري بحت ,لا يوجد فيه اي شيء ممادرسناه لذا ارجو منكم مد يد المساعدة لي بنصحي وإفادتي بالبرامج الهندسية التي يمكن ان تساعدني
> جزاكم الله خيرا
> مع تحيات عبير غيلاني


 السلام عليكم
في البداية التوفيق والنجاح فضل من الله عز وجل ، ولكن هذا يحتاج الى بذل الجهد والمتابعة ، وافضل وسيلة بعد سنوات الخبرة هي متابعة ما ينشر في هذا المنتدى من مشاركات وكتب ومحاضرات ومحالة المشاركة بشكل ايجابي ولو بمشاركة واحدة يوميا، والاطلاع ومتابعة اي مشروع ولو من خلال الزيارة ومتابعة الاعمال حتى لو كان عن بعد.


----------



## أمانىk (31 ديسمبر 2011)

كل سنة الجميع بالف خير وان شاء الله تكون سنة 2012 سنة خير على عالمنا العربى


----------



## shuaa said (2 يناير 2012)

شكرا للاخت اماني على المشاركه وعلى هذا الموضوع بالذات واجمل مافي مداخلتها انه رقم (1) اي اول مشاركه لها 

فأهلا وسهلا بك في منتدى الهندسه هذا​


----------



## shuaa said (2 يناير 2012)

الحلقه الثانيه عشر

من اغرب المشاريع التي صادفتني

قوالب البريكاست
​
اليوم نعود الى موضوع البريكاست وهذا الموضوع مهم لان جميع مهندسي الموقع سوف تمر عليهم هذه الحاله وسوف يحتاجون بعض المعلومات عن هذه الفقره ولو بشكل بسيط حتى يتسلح بمعرفه اوليه ويكون مهيئ لهكذا فعاليه وكما قلنا سابقا ( تطعيم المعركه ) وسأشرح اليوم بشكل مسهب هذه الفقره وكقصه وكما عايشتها حتى يلم المهندس المتلقي بتفاصيل هذه الفقره ولا يتفاجئ عند ضهورها له بالموقع وخصوصا ان الاخوه المهندسون لم يدرسوها بشكل معمق بالدراسه الجامعيه وكما لاحظت هناك كثير من الاسئله تطرح في هذا المنتدى حول الموضوع بعضها تمت الاجابه عليها وبعضها لم يجب عليها

لذا ارتأيت ان اناقش هذه الفقره من القصه بشكل مسهب

حيث قلنا ان الاستشاري وافق على عمل نموذج بريكاست ولكنه اقتنع تماما بعد ان اشرناه الى فقرة البريكاست الموجوده في جدول الكميات

لذلك وكما ذكرت سابقا بدأت العمل بأنشاء ورشه لصناعة القالب ( وهي اهم فعاليه لانجاز فقرة البريكاست ) 

كما جهزت كادر من الحدادين واللحامين والكادر الذي تحتاجه الورشه وكذلك الاجهزه والمعدات اللازمه

وكنت قد وضعت تصميم للقالب المذكور

وهنا اريد ان اقول بأني لم ادرس بحياتي تصميم القوالب لا في الجامعه ولا بعدها وذلك لعدم توفر الكتب اللازمه في حينه

ولا ادعي اني خبير علمي اكاديمي بالقوالب ولكن اعتمادا على معلوماتي الهندسيه والعمليه 
( التي تعلمتها من فنيي الحداده واللحام والخراطه وغيرهم من الفنيين ) 
واعتمادي على نظريات الفيزياء والرياضيات البسيطه جعلتني الم بعلم القالب 
ومن خلال التجربه والخطئ والتوثيق استطعت ان اصمم قوالب كانت في حينها تعتبر غريبه 
وبشكل سهل الاستعمال سريع الفتح والغلق وبأقل عدد من الكادر وكما قلت سابقا وبعدها اصبح لي هوس بمتابعة هذه الفقره 
ولذلك كانت اول مشاركه لي في هذا النادي هو سؤالي عن ماهية قالب برج خليفه والذي لم يغمض لي جفن حتى وجدت حل لسر ذلك القالب وتحليل مفرداته وحسب المرجع ادناه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=219682


وكنت قد اطلعت على احد المواضيع في هذا المنتدى وكان السائل في وقته يسئل عن القالب المعدني لعمود والذي كنت اضنه في البدايه يسئل عن كيفية تدقيقه ولكن الاخوه بدأو يدخلون في التصميم للقالب نفسه وكنت اشاهد عن كثب ذلك الحوار الجميل وكان الذي بدأه الاستاذ ميشيل ( تحيتي له )

وكانت هناك مداخلا ت كثيره ومفيده من الاخوه واحدهم وضع معادله والاخر اقترح ان يكون سمك القالب (4 ملم) والاخر ادخل الكود على الخط وكنت في حينه اود ان ادخل واعطي رأي بالموضوع ولكن اكتفيت بالاطلاع لانه عندما تدخل المعادلات والكود من الصعب ان تقنع المقابل بتجارب الخبره وخصوصا من المهندسين الاكاديميين او اللذين ليس لديهم ممارسه عمليه واسعه بتصنيع القالب وتجدون ادناه رابط ذلك الموضوع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=240450


والذي اريد ان اقوله ان على مصمم القالب ان يضع في ذهنه النقاط التاليه عند تصميمه للقالب

خفة الوزن عند المناقله والاستعمال 

سهولة الفتح والتركيب 

المتانه 

عدم تغير شكله عند وبعد الاستعمال

حاجته الى اقل عدد ممكن من العمال في عملية التركيب والتفكيك اوالفتح

رخص السعر

والاهم من كل ذلك هورفع القطعه بسهوله وخلال ساعات من الصب وهنا تدخل حسابات اخرى منها تصميم ( الهوك ) المناسب 

لذا فأنا انصح المصمم في حال استعمال قالب مرتفع ان يستعمل طبقات البليت ( صاج ) سمك 2 ملم مع تقويه عموديه وافقيه بواسطة الزوايا المعدنيه قياس 2*2 او2.5*2.5 انج وهي دائما تعطي نتائج باهره من حيث القوه والمتانه والخفه وتعتمد المسافات بين الزوايا على ارتفاع القالب وشكله
لان تجربة البليت السميك دائما تنتج عنها مشاكل بالرفع والمنواله والدقه وتحتاج الى اجهزه كالرافعات لرفعها او عند فتحها وتركيبها وكذلك تحتاج الى عدد كبير من العمال لغرض التركيب والفتح

ولكن لا بأس من استعمال قالب ذو سمك كبير اذا كان ارضي وسطحي ( اي ذو مساحه ولكن ليس ارتفاع ) اي لا يحتاج الى رفع بالايدي كقوالب السقوف او الجدران التي تصب افقيا في معامل البريكاست 
وذلك لوجود الرافعات والاجهزه اللازمه كالطاولات المتحركه والقابله للقلب اي التحول من الشكل الافقي الى العمودي هايدروليكيا

وفي القوالب المنفصله ومهما يكون حجمها وارتفاعها يجب ان تكون لها قاعده من البليت ايظا ومربوطه بجوانب القالب بقوه

لانه مهما يكون وزن القالب ثقيل اذ تم صبه بدون ارضيه فسوف يطفوا القالب بشكل لا تتوقعه ويبدأ خروج الكونكريت من اسفله خصوصا عند الصب السريع واستعمال الهزاز

وانا من عادتي عمل القالب متحرك اي تتحرك الجوانب مثل الابواب حتى يحافض القالب علي شكله ويكون سريع الفتح والغلق وهنا عليك الاهتمام بمصاريع ( هنج ) هذه البوابات لان معظم الضغط سيكون عليها

ولا اريد ان افصل اكثر لهذا القالب حتى لايكون الموضوع ممل ولكننا هنا المتلقي هو مهندس بالتأكيد ويحب دائما ان يتعلم الجديد ويمسك رئس الخيط للمعلومه ومن ثم بأمكانه التطوير وحتى لا يبدأ من الصفر 

وهنا تذكرت القالب الذي ذكرته سابقا في احدى قصصي عن احد المشاريع والذي تم تصميمه وصنعه في احد المنشاءات الصناعيه المتخصصه والاخر الذي تم تصنيعه في ورش المشروع وكيف ان الاول كان ثقيل وغير عملي وان الثاني جاء سهل وعملي ورخيص التكاليف ايظا

وهناك شئ اخر حبيت ان اذكره في عالم البريكاست والقوالب وقد نبهتني عليه مداخلة الاخ الاستاذ رزق ( تحيه خاصه له ) في رده على احد الاخوه الذي سئل عن كيفية المحافظه على القالب من ظاهره تعرف ( بزهرة القالب ) وهو عباره عن تكون طبقه من الصدأ على وجه القالب والتي بالنهايه تظهر على سطح الكونكريت المصبوب 

وكان الاستاذ رزق مشكورا قد عزز مداخلته بتقرير جميل حول سبب تكون تلك الطبقه ولكن التقرير لم يذكر كيفية او الية المحافضه على القالب من تلك الظاهره

وكنت اود في حينه الدخول وابداء الرأي ولكن ظروفي الصحيه في حينها منعتني من الكتابه وحين حبيت ان ادلو بدلوي لم اجد ذلك الموضوع اتمنى من الاخ رزق وضع الرابط له ان استطاع لمراجعته من قبل الاخوان

وذكري لهذا الموضوع هو انه اثناء عملنا في الورش المختلفه لم تكن تظهر عندنا هكذا حالات لانه ببساطه كنت قد استعملت ماده نضعها على وجه القالب قبل الصب ( ريليزير ) لسهولة انفصال القطعه الكونكريتيه عن القالب المعدني وكذلك تحافط على القالب من الصدأ بشكل جيد وهي ماده رخيصه ومتوفره في كل مكان ويمكنك الحصول عليها بدون ثمن واحيانا يعطيك المجهز فلوس حتى يتخلص منها ؟!

وانا كنت استعملها بنجاح منذ اكثر من ربع قرن مضى

وهذه الماده ببساطه هو الزيت المحروق للمركبات اي الزيت المفرغ من السيارات بعد انتهاء صلاحيته 
وهو ماده سحريه على القوالب وقد يقول احدكم انه اسود وقد يشوه وجه الكونكريت ولكن التجربه اثبتت انه يتبخر بعد تعرض القطعه الكونكريتيه للهواء والشمس وتكون القطعه الناتجه نظيفه بشكل لا يصدق ويمكنك طلاء القالب بها اثناء الخزن فسوف بالتأكيد تحافظ عليه من الصدأ وهذا الاكتشاف جاء بالتجربه 

والموضوع يطول ان دخلنا بتفاصيل القالب على سهولته نحتاج الى تخصيص موضوع خاص به حتى نتمكن من تغطيته 

لانني مثلا استعمل ( الشمفر ) في الزوايا ليس للمحافظه على القطعه من الثلم او التكسير عند الفتح فقط بل هي احدى الاليات لمسك واستقامة القالب ومسك نفسه بنفسه وسوف تلاحظ انه مهما كان القالب بسيط وذا ارتفاع بسيط فقد يحصل به لوي اي ان القاعده العليا لا تطابق السفلى ( توست ) اذا لم تكن حساباتك دقيقه

ونعود الى قصة المشروع الان حيث طلبت ان يزود المشروع بطبقات بليت ( صاج ) سمك 2 ملم ولكن النتيجه انهم احضروا بليت لسمك اقل لا ادري هل هي سذاجه ام اراد الشخص الذي جلبها الاستفاده لان فرق السعر كبير بين الاثنين ولكن الفرق بالشكل لايمكن تفريقه الا من قبل مختص او شخص متمرس او استعمال جهاز قياس يسمى ( الفيرنيه ) ولذلك تم ارجاع كل الكميه وابدالها بالسمك المطلوب وذكري لهذه الاشياء البسيطه فقط لاظهار مدى الخلل وقلت الخبره والتربح والفساد الموجود في الشركه ومدى تأثيره على سير العمل

واخيرا تم صناعة القالب وتم انتاج اول قطعه بنجاح باهر ووافق الاستشاري على استعمال هذا القالب

وتم صنع عشرة قوالب في البدايه ومن ثم زيد العدد الى عشرين بطلب من الاداره 

وبعدها اتصل بي مدير الشركه شخصيا لزيادة العدد ولكني لم اوافق لان المسئله ستكون غير اقتصاديه اذا لم يكن هناك مشروع اخر يستعملها 

وحتى لا يكون الموضوع ممل نؤجل باقي القصه الى العدد القادم

شعاع
​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
لا زلت اتابع باهتمام هذا اللقاء السحري الاخاذ في كل ما يحتوي من دروس وعبر في كلمة وكل سطر يكتب.ومع كل تجربة يزداد اعجابنا بصاحب هذه الهامة والخلق الرفيع والعلم الواسع والخبرة الكبيرة في اكثر من مجال.
اما بخصوص موضوع ظهور الصدأ على الخرسانة بسبب القالب المعدني ، فقد وجدت الموضوع ووجدت انه قد تم اعطاء طريقة الحل لهذه المشكلة 
ولمنع حالة الصدأ من الظهور يكون من خلال دهان الحماية للقالب المعدني Protective Coationg ويكون من خلال استخدام الزيوت الخاصة 
such as greasy lubricants, a coat of varnish or other metals that prevent air and moisture from contacting the iron surface. Unfortunately, under the daily production load of a prefabrication plant, no protective layer will last long
اما بخصوص استخدام زيت السيارات فقد كنا نستخدمة سابقا في دهان اعمال الطوبار (المعدني ، والخشب) اما هذه الايام فيوجد زيوت خاصة للطوبار بحث لا تؤثر على قوة التماسك بين مواد التشطيبات او العزل مع الخرسانة .
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=221461​


----------



## shuaa said (4 يناير 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لا زلت اتابع باهتمام هذا اللقاء السحري الاخاذ في كل ما يحتوي من دروس وعبر في كلمة وكل سطر يكتب.ومع كل تجربة يزداد اعجابنا بصاحب هذه الهامة والخلق الرفيع والعلم الواسع والخبرة الكبيرة في اكثر من مجال.
> اما بخصوص موضوع ظهور الصدأ على الخرسانة بسبب القالب المعدني ، فقد وجدت الموضوع ووجدت انه قد تم اعطاء طريقة الحل لهذه المشكلة
> ولمنع حالة الصدأ من الظهور يكون من خلال دهان الحماية للقالب المعدني protective coationg ويكون من خلال استخدام الزيوت الخاصة
> ...




شكرا للاستاذ رزق على مداخلته واستجابته السريعه

ووضعه للرابط المطلوب لموضوع ( وردة القالب ) 

واقول شكرا للتوضيح

وانا الحقيقه كنت اتذكر فقط الدراسه الجميله التي ارفقتها بالموضوع في حينه لاني كنت مركز عليها والتي لم تذكر الحلول ولكن فقط الاسباب (على ما اتذكر ) 

مع تقديري

شعاع​


----------



## مهندس رواوص (7 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك استاذ شعاع على هذه المشاركات الغاية فى الروعة ... وبصراحة انا لازلت احاول استكمال قراءة مشاركتك السابقة والتى لم اشاهدها خلال فترة انقطاعي على المنتدى . مع خالص تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## shuaa said (8 يناير 2012)

مهندس رواوص قال:


> شكرا لك استاذ شعاع على هذه المشاركات الغاية فى الروعة ... وبصراحة انا لازلت احاول استكمال قراءة مشاركتك السابقة والتى لم اشاهدها خلال فترة انقطاعي على المنتدى . مع خالص تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق




شكرا للاخ رواوص المتابع والحريص

شعاع​


----------



## shuaa said (8 يناير 2012)

الحلقه الثالثه عشر

من اغرب المشاريع التي صادفتني

الجو الحار وصب الكونكريت​
كما قلنا الان الكل مشغولين بصب الكونكريت الضعيف والاخر مشغول بتحضير جداول الحديد وعمل التحديث لها والاخرون مشغولون بتهيئة الكادر اللازم للفقرات التي فتحت حديثا والاخر مشغول بتهيئة الخلاط المركزي

والان فتحت عليهم جبه جديده وهي فقرة البريكاست والتي تحتاج الى كادر جديد ومتخصص ومتابعه من قبل الاستشاري وكادره وكذلك الاهتمام بتهيئة ارض خاصه لهكذا اعمال لانها احتاج مكان واسع ومهيئ لاستقبال اليات ضخمه من سيارات نقل الكونكريت الى معدات الرفع من كرينات وسيارات نقل لنقل القطع الى مكان خاص للتخزين والترطيب ( رش الماء بأستمرار ) للمعالجه والحقيقه هذه الفقره بقدر ما ارتاح الاستشاري لها بقدر ما كان يحاول عرقلتها فنيا لان كادره اصبح غير قادر على مواكبة سرعة العمل

وهنا بدأ الاستشاري بالضغط فنيا حتى يتمكن من المتابعه ولذا بدأ يبحث عن الصغيره والكبيره حتى يمكنه من اللحاق بالعمل وطبعا هذا من حقه اذا كان الطرح علمي ومقبول

حالة الطقس

بدأ الجو يتجه الى الحراره بسرعه وكان الجو بعد الصباح بقليل يصبح حار بشكل لا يطاق حتى في الظل وكنت حينها لا استطيع الخروج الى الموقع بدون وضع منشفه صغيره مبلله بالماء على رأسي وفي البدايه كانوا ينظروا لي بأستغراب واحيانا يتهكمون ولكن بالنهايه الكل بدأ يستعمل هذه الطريقه المضحكه حتى مدير المشروع البريطاني عند خروجه الى الموقع 
( وكان شكله غريب احمر اللون يشبه الطماطم من شدة الحر ويضع على رئسه فوطه كبيره مبلله بالماء ) 
وكانت الفوطه يتبخر الماء منها خلال فتره قليله وكأنك قد وضعتها على مدفئه او سخان 

وعند العصر يتحول الجو الى مغبر وتهب عواصف ترابيه بحيث لا يمكنك مشاهدة زميلك الذي هو جنبك وعند العوده الى غرفتك تشاهد ان كل شئ قد تحول الى قطعه من التراب وخصوصا ان الغرف التي كنا نسكنها هي عباره عن كرفانات ولكن لا تعرف كيف دخل هذا التراب من خلالها وملئ الغرفه والملابس والمكتب وحتى الحمام

وبعد العصر بقليل تأتيك زخة مطر اي يهطل المطر عليك بشكل قوي وسريع ينضف كل الاتربه في الخارج ويتحول الجو الى نسيم لطيف ومنعش وكذا دواليك طوال فترة شهر تقريبا وهذ هو موسم الامطار والسيول وتقطع الطرق وارتفاع منسوب المياه الارضيه 

وهنا اذكر انه انا والمدير ذهبنا بجوله حول المشروع وكان المدير كما قلت سابقا كان قد وضع مضخات لسحب الماء فجئنا فرأيناها مطفيه ( اي واقفه عن العمل ) فسئل المدير عن السبب فقيل له ان احد اقارب مدير الشركه ( وهو شاب صغير لم يتجاوز العشرين من العمر ) كان قد اعطى الامر بأيقاف عمل المضخات ؟ وبدون ان يأخذ رأي مدير المشروع لانه يعتقد بأن هذا العمل مضيعه للوقت وصرف غير مبرر للمحروقات ؟!

وعندما طلب المدير اعادة التشغيل لم يستمعو له ولم ينفذوا طلبه؟!

وكان هذا العمل مؤشر واضح على احد اسباب تلكئ المشروع وهو عدم احترام رأي الجهاز الفني واتخاذ القرارات العشائريه بدون الرجوع الى المرجع الفني او الوضيفي وهناك اكثر من قياده في المشروع لا تعرف من هو القائد الفعلي للمشروع ومن هو صاحب القرار وكما تعرفون ان المركب عندما تكثر قباطنته فهو غارق لا محاله

والحقيقه هذا ماشاهدته في اكثر المشاريع في اليمن والذي تقوده شركات عائده الى العشائر

ونعود الى معمل البريكاست والذي كنت عند تصميمي للقالب وتجهيز الكادر وتدريبه كنت اضن بأني سوف استطيع ان اصب بالقالب الواحد ثلاث مرات في اليوم كما كنت اعمل في العراق ( وكما شرحت في وقت سابق ) وخصوصا ان هذه القطع اسهل واقل تعقيدا من تلك التي كنت قد نفذتها سابقا ولكن تفاجئت هنا بأن الكادر غير قادر على الصب بأكثر من مره واحده باليوم بسبب العامل الذي هو بالاساس من العشيره ولا يمكنك الضغط عليه وان انتاجيته ضعيفه جدا لان المغريات المقدمه له من قبل الشركه غير موجوده
( لانه يعتقد بأن لديه حقوق على الشركه لانهم اقاربه بينما ترى الشركه بأن على العامل العائد الى العشيره واجبات عليه عملها وان عليه التضحيه للعشريه والتي هيئة له هذا العمل )

وبين هاذان المنطقان ضاعت فرص كثيره للابداع بالعمل

وكما قلت بأن الاستشاري كان يقتنص الفرص الفنيه كي يؤخر حتى يسيطر على العمل

وجاء في احد الايام ومعه ( بالاضافه الى معدات قياس الكونكريت الجاهز للصب من مكعبات واخرى ) جهاز قياس الحراره للكونكريت وهو عباره عن ثرموميتر طويل وبدأ يغرسه في الكونكريت لمعرفة درجة حرارته 

وهنا بدأت لدينا مشاكل جديده حيث الصب الصباحي كان لا مشكله فيه ولكن بعد العاشره صباحا بدأ جهاز قياس الحراره يعطي درجات عاليه مما حدى بالاستشاري الى ايقاف الصب 

وطبعا ان الاستشاري كان محق بذلك ولكنه كان يعرف بأن الخلاط لا يحوي على اجهزه لتبريد الماء 

( وانا متأكد بأنه كان له يد بأستيراد ذلك الخلاط ) 

فهنا بدأنا نصب في الصباح الباكر والمساء وعندما طلبت من الشركه جلب ثلج من الاسواق المحليه ورميه في خزانات الماء حتى يبرد الماء ويمكن الصب ظهرا ضحك الجميع ؟؟!

ولم يسمع رأي بالبدايه حيث الذي حدث بأن اقارب مدير الشركه ( وهو نفس الشخص الذي كان قد اوقف مضخات الماء التي ذكرتها قبل قليل ) وهو المسؤول عن المعدات قام بفتح مكيفات الهواء العاديه والتي نستعملها بتبريد الغرف على خزانات الماء والتي عمل لها غرف مسقفه ؟؟!!

والذي كان يتوقع بأن هذا العمل الساذج والمكلف سوف يحل المشكله وطبعا عمل هذا وبدون اخذ رأي ولكنهم اعلموني بعد فشلهم بالقضاء على المشكله 

( وكل واحد من هؤلاء يحاول ان يعمل شئ من افكاره وبدون الرجوع الى الفنيين حتى يثبت امام مدير الشركه عبقريته وكم هو نافع للشركه وانه افهم من الكادر الفني الموجود )

ولكن بعد معرفتي بذلك عنفته وقلت له بأنك تخسر الشركه مبالغ كبيره بتصرفك اللاعلمي والساذج ( وان كلمة خسارة الشركه للمال هي اكبر كابوس مرعب لاقارب المدير وهي الكلمه التي ترهبهم ويخافوا ان يصل خبرها الى مدير الشركه فيفتك بهم )

لذلك كان على وشك الهرب من الموقع من شدة الخوف وهنا جاء يترجاني لحل الموضوع ؟!

وهنا ببساطه قلت اذهب بسرعه واجلب ثلج من المدينه وضعه في خزان الماء وسوف تنتهي مشكلتك ومشكلتي ومشكلة الاستشاري والكادر اجمع

وهذا ما حدث فعلا حيث ذهب كلمح البصر واحضر الثلج ووضعناه في خزان الماء وجئنا للصب ظهرا

( بدون ان نقول للاستشاري بأننا وضعنا الثلج حتى نعملها مفاجئه )

واثناء الصب حضر الاستشاري بنفسه (وليس كادره فقط ) والشرر يتطاير من عينيه والدخان يخرج من اذنيه لانه سمع بأننا نصب ظهرا وانه كان سابقا قد منع الصب بسبب حرارة الجو ، وهنا قد خالفنا امره

وبكل تهكم وابتسامه المنتصر المتشمت جاء ليوقف الصب ويحاول ان يعنف لان الجو حار ولكنني هدئته قلت له عليك بفحص الكونكريت قبل ان تعطي امر الايقاف لان الهدف كان حرارة الكونكريت وليس الجو وهنا وضع يده على القالب ليتحسسه وكان القالب طبعا حار لانه معرض للشمس وهنا طلبت منه احظار مقياس الحراره لانه هو الحكم 

وبالفعل تم احظار المقياس والكل ينتظر ويترقب ماذا سيفعل الاستشاري 

وينظرون بعين الرأفه لي لانهم يعتقدون بأني سأفشل بأقناع الاستشاري

والاخرون ينتظرون ما ستكون ردت فعل الاستشاري اذا نجح الامر 

واخرون لايعرفون ماذا يجري ولما هذه المظاهره للكادر الهندسي والفني

والحقيقه انا كنت قلق نوعا ما لاني ولو كنت متأكد من نجاح طريقتي ولكن لم اكن اعرف هل ان الكميه التي وضعتها كانت كافيه لتقليل الحراره بالمستوى المطلوب وهل ان المده التي اسغرقناها من وضع الثلج الى ذوبانه ووصول سيارة الكونكريت الى موقع العمل كافيه

( لاني في الحقيقه لم اقس درجة حرارة الماء قبل الصب بل اعتمدت على الخبره فقط وهنا لا انصح المهندس من عمل ذلك دون التأكد من درجة حرارة الماء قبل الخلط )

وهنا جاءت المفاجئه

فبعد ان غرس الجهاز في الكونكريت لمده كافيه واخرجه ( والكل ينظر الى وجهه لمعرفة النتيجه ) رفع حاجبه متعجبا وبدون ان يقول كلمه واحده اعاد الجهاز الى الكونكريت مره اخرى وهو يدمم مع نفسه بأنه يحتاج الى مده اطول للجهاز في داخل الكونكريت ( على حسب اعتقاده ) وهنا عرفت بأن درجة الحراره كانت مطابقه للمواصفات ولهذا لم يصدق الاستشاري الرقم الذي قرأه

وبعد فتره رفع الجهاز ونظر اليه ثم رفع حاجبه ونظر الي مبتسما وقال ماذا فعلت وجعلت درجة الحراره مطابقه للمواصفات فشرحت له 

فقال لا بأس ولكن في المره القادمه اعلمني بأجراءاتك قبل ان تتخذ هكذا قرار حتى اعطيك الموافقه 

وقلت له انا كنت بصدد ابلاغك ولكن بعد التجربه ونجاحها ولكنك استعجلت الامور

وهنا قال انا موافق على هذا الاجراء ويمكنكم الصب اي وقت تشاؤون اذا كانت درجة الحراره للصب كماهي الان
وهنا فرح الجميع (وخصوصا الاخ صاحب المكيف )

ولكن كادر الاستشاري اللذين طيروا الاخبار الى مسؤوليهم بغية اثبات نفسهم بمسك هفوه للمقاول خاب ضنهم

وخصوصا بعد ان نظر اليهم الاستشاري نظرة عتب وتوعد

ولو كانوا قد استفسروا منا قبل استعجالهم لعمل المشاكل لكنا قد اخبرناهم بالموضوع

ولكن هذا هو ديدن الوصوليين في المشاريع

والى اللقاء

شعاع
​


----------



## حيدر فرحان (8 يناير 2012)

_السلام عليكم انا مشترك جديد اتمنى تقبلوني صديق_


----------



## miro mostafa (8 يناير 2012)

خالص الشكر و التقدير لهذا الموقع الرائع و جميع السادة المهندسين القائمين عليه حيث دائما ما اجد كل ما اريد تعلمه هنا كمهندسة حديثة التخرج فى هذا الملتقى بفضل الله و جهدكم العظيم و لى طلب حيث انى اريد تعلم كيفية دراسة المشروعات و العطاءات و كيفية وضع الاسعار للمناقصات الرجاء من الاخوة المهندسين مساعدتى باى شكل سواء كتب او دراسة لمشروع قديم او اى طريقة ..........................مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## الراجية2 (9 يناير 2012)

الراجية2 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> وددت ان اسال ان اختنا المشرفة ( سنا الإسلام )
> 
> ...


 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*أخواني واخواتي الكرام*

*بارك الله بكم هل احد يعرف شيئا عن اختي مشرفة الهندسة المدنية سابقا*
*(سنا الإسلام )*

*ارجوا الرد*

*جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## فلق الصبح (10 يناير 2012)

ما أجمل النصائح التي تخرج من القلب فانها تصل مباشرة الى القلب,
شكرا جزيلا للمهندس رزق حجاوي. ​


----------



## تامر شهير (13 يناير 2012)

* على مدى خمس ساعات من السفر استمتعت بمداد قلمكم الفياض وأسلوبكم القصصى الرائع ..

أسلوب حضرتك مهندس شعاع جد ممتع وشيق...
يجمع بين المعلومة الطيبة وبين حسن القصص وبراعة العرض ..
سؤال على الهامش ...
هل المهندس شعاع سعيد يقطن بداخله قلم أديب وخيال روائى ؟؟؟
ان كان كذلك ... فاحك لنا فضلا لا امرا عن تلك الهواية وكيف اكتشفتها وكيف مارستها .. ولمن تقرأ ؟؟؟

وأخر كلماتى .. هى دعواتم متقبلة _باذن الله _ أن يعجل الله عز وجل بشفائك وان يسبل عليك نعمه ظاهرة وباطنة *​


----------



## mina10 (13 يناير 2012)

تمام


----------



## shuaa said (13 يناير 2012)

أبا حفص عمر قال:


> * على مدى خمس ساعات من السفر استمتعت بمداد قلمكم الفياض وأسلوبكم القصصى الرائع ..
> 
> أسلوب حضرتك مهندس شعاع جد ممتع وشيق...
> يجمع بين المعلومة الطيبة وبين حسن القصص وبراعة العرض ..
> ...





الاخ ابو حفص عمر

السلام عليكم

اشكرك جدا على رسالتك الجميله ودعائك الطيب والذي اتمناه لنا ولكم ان شاءالله

وسوف تدهش اذا قلت لك بأني ولاول مره في حياتي اكتب مواضيع انشائيه وبطرح ادبي

لانني وببساطه لا احب الكتابه ولا الادبيات بصوره عامه ولكن احب ان اقرأ اي شئ مفيد في وقت فراغي وافضل العلميات اولا والتاريخ الحديث ثانيا والسياسه احيانا 

وتعجبني كل العلوم بأي شكل وعنوان كان وكل ما يخص عملي حتى ان كان في التجاره والحسابات والاقتصاد وكل هذه تأتي قطعا بعد العلوم الهندسيه واسسها من الرياضيات والفيزياء ولهاذا احب لغة الارقام اكثر من الحروف ولهذا من السهوله علي تذكر ارقام التلفونات مهما كانت صعبه ولكن في كثير من الاحيان انسى الاسامي 

اي ان ذاكرتي رقميه اكثر منها كتابيه او حرفيه

وسوف تندهش اكثر اذا عرفت اني في المتوسطه والثانويه كنت اكره موضوع اللغه العربيه والقواعد وكانت درجاتي ضعيفه بها والى حد الان تجد لدي اخطاء في قواعد اللغه وكم اتمنى الرجوع لدراسة قواعد اللغه العربيه مره اخرى لانها بالحقيقه تشبه الرياضيات الى حد كبير ولكني لم احبها بسبب معلمتي باللغه العربيه بالابتدائي لم تكن قادره على تحبيب الموضوع لنا في حينه بالرغم من اهتمامها بي ( تحية اجلال لها )

ولكن كنت احصل على اعلى الدرجات في الرياضيات والهندسه والفيزياء بالدرجه الاولى والدروس العلميه الاخرى في الدرجه الثانيه وكانت درجاتي ليست اعلى من زملائي في الصف فقط ولكن اعلى من درجات جميع الطلاب اللذين في نفس مرحلتي في الصفوف الاخرى وكنا نعرف ذلك حين يكون هناك امتحان شامل لكل المدرسه ولنفس المرحله والتي تتجاوز احيانا الخمسة عشره صف ولاحسن مدارس بغداد في حينه

والحقيقه لم يكن لدي وقت حتى اكتب في السنين السابقه ولكن دائما ترى في جيبي قلم من الذي يستعمله رواد الفضاء ؟!

وهو ببساطه قلم الرصاص ولكن من النوع الميكانيكي وحجم 0.7 !

ودفتر صغير اسجل به الاشياء المهمه والافكار والارقام والاسامي واستهلك بحدود دفترين بالشهر وكل دفتر اسجل به تأريخ الفتح والغلق وهكذا ومن حين الى اخر ارجع الى هذه الدفاتر لغرض ربط الذاكره والاحداث 

ولكني توقفت عن هذا بعد الحادث 

وقبل ان انهي مداخلتي الممله هذه حبيت ان اقص قصة رواد الفضاء اعلاه والتي ذكرتها للمزاح طبعا

واصل هذه القصه ( وحسب ما قرئتها في حينه ) ان وكالة الفضاء الامريكيه ناسا كانت تعاني من مشكله 

وهذه المشكله هي ان رواد الفضاء كانوا يعانون من مشكلة الكتابه اثناء سفرهم بالمكوك الفضائي لان جميع الاقلام ذات الاحبار والحديثه تتوقف عن الكتابه هناك في الفضاء ولذا رصدوا مئات الالاف من الدولارات لغرض تصميم قلم يمكنهم الكتابه به في الفضاء ولكنهم فشلوا ويقال ان الروس حلو هذه المشكله ببساطه 

وهي بأستعمال القلم الرصاص والذي يمكنك الكتابه به في اي مكان وسطح ان كان مستوي او شاقولي

وشكرا

شعاع

​


----------



## Eng.Ahakim (22 يناير 2012)

متابعين بشغف


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (23 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم......طال الغياب استاذ شعاع اتمنى ان تكون بصحه جيده وتطمنا عليك...دعواتنا لك بموفور الصحة


----------



## مهندس رواوص (24 يناير 2012)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم......طال الغياب استاذ شعاع اتمنى ان تكون بصحه جيده وتطمنا عليك...دعواتنا لك بموفور الصحة



صحيح... طال الغياب استاذ شعاع وانشاء الله المانع خير " نحن مشتاقين لمشاركاتك القيمة والرائعة "


----------



## ساهر عبيد (27 يناير 2012)

انا بجد مبسوط من الموضوع الرائع دة


----------



## امير مرتجى (31 يناير 2012)

وفق الله المهندسين الاكارم ,


----------



## anass81 (5 فبراير 2012)

مهندس رواوص قال:


> صحيح... طال الغياب استاذ شعاع وانشاء الله المانع خير " نحن مشتاقين لمشاركاتك القيمة والرائعة "



عسى المانع خيرا

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع الى حين عودة الاستاذ شعاع بالسلامة ان شاء الله


----------



## عاشق السهر (6 مارس 2012)

جزيل الشكر لجميع مهندسينا الكبار ...بصراحه لم اكن اعلم بالرابط من سابق ولكن عن طريق الصدفه واثناء تجولي في المواضيع لفت انتباهي عنوان الموضوع وعلى مدار ثلاثة أيام جلست اقراء كل المعلومات التي أفادتنا كثيرا ...جزيل الشكر لجميع المهندسين دون إستثناء ...


----------



## aaumed (24 مارس 2012)

ارجو من الاخوة يجعلو هاذا الموضوع القيم على شكل pdf و لكم مني جزيل الشكر و التحيات


----------



## علي المجمعي (16 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

نرجوا من الاخوة المشرفين ، الاتصال بالاخ شعاع ، ومعرفة سبب توقفه عن الكتابة


----------



## خالد الأزهري (6 مارس 2013)

يرفع للاطلاع


----------



## خالد الأزهري (6 مارس 2013)

كنا نتمنى ان يستمر اللقاء مع استاذنا العلامة بحق شعاع سعيد ...لكن ...فقط نرجو ان يكون مانعه من المواصلة خير وان تصحبه السلامة حيث كان ...
والباب مفتوح له متى ما تيسر له اكمال اللقاء واكمال موضوع المشاريع الغريبة الذي هو كنز لكل من يطالعه ...

الان نحن موعودون بلقاء مع ضيف جديد ...نرجوا من الاخوة المتابعة وطرح الاسئلة لفائدة الجميع


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (17 مارس 2013)

ياريت الموضوع يرجع تانى لانه موضوع مهم و ممتاز جدا ​


----------



## علي المجمعي (6 أبريل 2013)

بالانتظار استاذ خالد


----------



## خالد الأزهري (9 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم


سنبدا باذن الله بعمل لقاء مع المهندس ArSam .....

الاسئله عامه جدا اخي الفاضل لك حريه الاجابه على ما شئت وترك ماشئت 

الله يعينك علينا ....

1- ما هي هوايات المهندس ArSam ؟
- ما هي البرامج الرئيسية التي يتعامل معها المهندس ArSam ؟؟
- ما هو معدل استهلاك المهندس ArSam للانترنت يوميا ؟؟

2- ما هوسبب اختيارك لقسم الهندسة المدنية ؟؟
وان عاد بك الزمان الى الخلف قليلا هل ستختار نفس القسم ؟؟

3-ما هي اكثر المواد او الكورسات متعه بالنسبه لك ايام الدراسة ؟؟
وما هي اثقلها ؟؟

4- ما هو مشروعك تخرجك ؟ هل من موقف معين حدث اثناء المناقشه تود ان تسرده لنا ؟؟

5-للهندسة المدنية اقسام عديده - ما هو اكثر قسم تعاملت معه بالحياه العمليه ؟؟هل يوجد قسم معين تتمنى ان تعمل به لكن لم توافيك الفرصه ؟؟ما هو ؟؟

6- برايك : هل يوجد مشروع مثالي -تصميم مثالي - تنفيذ المخططات على الواقع بدون تغيرات فنية- بدون تاخير جدول زمني- بدون مشاكل دفعات ؟؟ وهل يمكن تحقيق ذلك ؟؟

7- برايك : ان يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاما ام من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟

8-ما هي نصاحئك 
1- لدارسي الهندسة المدنية
2 -للمهندسين اقل من 10 سنوات خبرة
3 - للمهندسين اكثر من 10 سنوات خبرة 

وللحديث بقيه .....


----------



## خالد الأزهري (9 أبريل 2013)

ويسبق هذا الاسئلة اشهر سؤال في هذه الالفية ...."من أنتم؟؟"
نريد بطاقة تعريفية بالمهندس ArSam بقدر ما يسمح به

===
وبانتظار اسئلة الاخوة الاكارم ....


----------



## ArSam (9 أبريل 2013)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> ويسبق هذا الاسئلة اشهر سؤال في هذه الالفية ....
> "من أنتم؟؟"
> نريد بطاقة تعريفية بالمهندس ArSam بقدر ما يسمح به
> ===
> وبانتظار اسئلة الاخوة الاكارم ....


بسم الله مهندس الكون 
والحمد لله على نعمته التي لا تحصى هندسيا ولا عقليا
والصلاة والسلام على مهندس البشرية

​اولا اشكر جهود اخواني اصحاب الادارة فردا فردا المتابعين لهذا الموقع العملاق والقائمين على سلامته وسيره حتى ارتقى ونال هذه الشهرة ،،،،
وقبلهم اتوجه بالشكر الى اخواني الذين انشأوا هذا الموقع واخترعوا فكرته الفريدة في وقت يعز فيه المساندون كبداية كل عمل ،،، 
ثم اشكر اخي العزيز الحبيب خالد الازهري القلب النابض الذي حشرني هنا بموضوعه هذا محرجا ويأبى الا ان يكون ، 
ارجو الله ان يجعل جهود واعمال هذا الجمع كلا في ميزان حسناته ،، 

كما واشكر كل من يمر من هنا ولامست نظراته هذه الاسطر ،،،، فلكم جميعا جميعا مني الحب والسلام والتقدير والشكر وادعو ربي لكم جميعا جميعا ولكل من احببتم بالمغفرة والرضوان ورجو المولى العزيز ان يكون حبنا هنا هو في الله قبل ان يكون في هندستنا ،،، وبعد :

اما عن احرج سؤال كما طرحه اخي خالد فهو أول سؤال من انا : 

انني طالب علم اسمي نورالدين ، مهندس مدني رحالة تفوقت على ابن بطوطة بأنني استخدمت الطائرات التي لم يستخدمها هو ،،،، 
عندي سبع اولاد ...،!،... لكنني لازلت صغيرا اتعلم :81: وخاصة لانني تزوجت في اول حياتي الجامعية ،،، كان والدي امد الله في عمره مقاولا ،،،، جاب طوال حياته بلدان الخليج وشمال افريقيا تاركا في كل بلد منها اثارا معمارية ،،،، وكنت كما اراد لي هو ،، شبلا عملت وتعلمت وترعرعت تحت يديه قبل ان ادخل الجامعة التي اكسبتني سعة الافق بالقلم والقرطاس ثم بمسطرتي التي واللوغرتمات ، فكانت رحلة ثانية بعد الرحلات الأوليات مع والدي ،،، وهذا من فضل الله وكرمه ،، اعمل الان في احد دول الخليج العامرة بعد ان كنت اعمل في كندا بمهنتي منذ دخولي هناك حتى عودتي التي كانت باختياري وطلبي ،،، والحمد لله ،،، 
​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس خالد الازهري على هذه الاستضافة للمهندس نور الدين.
في البداية هناك الكثير من النقاط في الهوية الشخصية لم يتم التطرق لها وهي
تاريخ الميلاد
مكان الولادة
الجامعة التي تخرجت منها
سنة التخرج
وهذه ان شاء الله تكون بداية للتعرف على شخصكم الكريم .
فكلما كانت الشحصية معروفة اكثر كلما زاد القرب منها ....
وان شاء الله ستكون هناك مداخلات اخرى في اللقاء


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (9 أبريل 2013)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> كنا نتمنى ان يستمر اللقاء مع استاذنا العلامة بحق شعاع سعيد ...لكن ...فقط نرجو ان يكون مانعه من المواصلة خير وان تصحبه السلامة حيث كان ...
> والباب مفتوح له متى ما تيسر له اكمال اللقاء واكمال موضوع المشاريع الغريبة الذي هو كنز لكل من يطالعه ...
> 
> الان نحن موعودون بلقاء مع ضيف جديد ...نرجوا من الاخوة المتابعة وطرح الاسئلة لفائدة الجميع


شكرا لك اخى الكريم م/خالد الازهرى

على احياء هذا الموضوع مرة اخرى وتمنياتى لك ولكافة اعضاء المنتدى الكرام بالتوفيق ودوام الصحة والعافية .
وشكرا على استضافة الاخ الفاضل م Arsam الذى نكن له كل تقدير واحترام


----------



## ArSam (10 أبريل 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر للمهندس خالد الازهري على هذه الاستضافة للمهندس نور الدين.
> في البداية هناك الكثير من النقاط في الهوية الشخصية لم يتم التطرق لها وهي
> تاريخ الميلاد
> ...



اشكرك استاذي الكريم رزق على تطلعك للتعارف الذي هو دوما عنوان المحبة ، فلقد احببناك من خلال مشاركاتك القيمة وتلبيتك الكريمة والسريعة والقيمة والشافية للكثيير والكثيير من عطاشى المارين هنا ،،، 
ويبدو لي انك بأسلتك هذه ستحرج الاخ خالد الذي لم يطرح هذه الاسئلة فلذلك علىّ أن ادافع عنه غيابيا ،،،، 

اما عن دراستي الجامعية فلقد درست قي ثلاث جامعات اخرها في كندا ،، ،،
وعلىّ أن ادع للعلوم الاستنباطية شيئا يستفاد منه وإلا فعلم الاحتمالات الذي درسناه في الجامعة فقد بريقه ، فهذا مفيد نوعا ما من خلال القراءة لتذكر غابر ما درسناه ،،،،
سلام


----------



## ArSam (10 أبريل 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> شكرا لك اخى الكريم م/خالد الازهرى
> 
> على احياء هذا الموضوع مرة اخرى وتمنياتى لك ولكافة اعضاء المنتدى الكرام بالتوفيق ودوام الصحة والعافية .
> وشكرا على استضافة الاخ الفاضل م Arsam الذى نكن له كل تقدير واحترام



اشكر مرورك الطيب اخي المهندس طلعت ،،، تقديري وحبي لك ،،، فكم استقدنا وتعلمنا من مشاركاتك اللطيفة ،، وفقكم الله
سلام


----------



## هندسة وطن (10 أبريل 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لا زلت اتابع باهتمام هذا اللقاء السحري الاخاذ في كل ما يحتوي من دروس وعبر في كلمة وكل سطر يكتب.ومع كل تجربة يزداد اعجابنا بصاحب هذه الهامة والخلق الرفيع والعلم الواسع والخبرة الكبيرة في اكثر من مجال.
> اما بخصوص موضوع ظهور الصدأ على الخرسانة بسبب القالب المعدني ، فقد وجدت الموضوع ووجدت انه قد تم اعطاء طريقة الحل لهذه المشكلة
> ولمنع حالة الصدأ من الظهور يكون من خلال دهان الحماية للقالب المعدني Protective Coationg ويكون من خلال استخدام الزيوت الخاصة
> ...



الى استاذى القدير ومثلى الاعلى ..فمنك قد تعلمت 
وبكل فخر ان احب عملى وابدع فيه وان اتتطور الى 
ان اصل مرحلة (zero defect ) كما كان يردد استازى
فى الجامعة (كلية الهندسة جامعة السودان )المرحوم له الرحمة والمغفرة
دكتور / بكرى ..غم انى لم ارك ولكنى رايت كتاباتك واجوبتك واهتمامك بالأخرن
وهذه قلما توجد فى انسان فى عصرنا وعالمنا هذا..
نرجع للسؤال فى احد مشاريع الكبارى التى اعمل فيها كاستشارى
وجدت المقاول يدهن الفرمة الحديد للقطاعات الكبيرة بزيوت تمنع
التصاق الخرسانة على الفورم وتمنع الصدا ولكن لدى تساؤؤل هنا مهم:
هل تؤثر الزيوت المستخدمة فى دهن الفرم على الخرسانة ؟
ودمتم لنا اخوتا واباء واساتزتا تستحقون الشكر الجزيل والأحترام


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (10 أبريل 2013)

شكرا على استضافة المهندس نور الشخصية الذى لا يختلف عليها اثنان وربنا يبارك فى عمرك ​


----------



## Hind Aldoory (10 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا للاخ خالد الازهري لاعادة احياء هذا الموضوع الشيق والمفيد.. وشكرا لاستضافة المهندس نور الدين وفتح باب التعرف على حضرته.. دمتم بخير..


----------



## خالد الأزهري (12 أبريل 2013)

للرفع


----------



## ArSam (12 أبريل 2013)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> سنبدا باذن الله بعمل لقاء مع المهندس ArSam .....
> 
> ...



هواياتي : الاطلاع بكافة انواعه ،، تنس طاولة ،، سباحة ،، سياحة ،،

البرامج الرئيسية التي اتعامل معها حتى هذه اللحظة على قمتها الإستاد برو Staad Pro الذي رافقته منذ ان كان طفلا ، هو الان اي البرنامج تحت مظلة شركة بنتلي ،،، التي يتهيأ لي انها اشترت البرنامج مع زبائنه من مخترعيه لتتابع في تطويره هذا ومن المتوقع صدور نسخة حديثه منه تحت اسم ستاد اكس ستنحى منحى جديدا في طريقة التعامل للمدخلات والمخرجات وهذه النسخة هي الان قطعت شوطا زمنيا تحت التجريب وقد تصدر قريبا ،،، للمعلومية هو برنامج بدء بتصميمه مجموعة من المهندسين من القارة الهندية كانت مكاتبهم في مدينة صغيرة اسمها اوكلاند على ما اذكر وهي قرب مدينة سان فرانسيسكو المشهورة في اقصى غرب الولايات المتحدة ،،، وكتب لي مراجعتهم يوما ما هناك قبل استحواذ شركة بنتلي على البرنامج ،،،، 

هذا البرنامج اعني الـ ستاد تابع نجاحاته المتوالية وحافظ عليها لتفرده في عدة نواحي منها السبق الزمني حيث بدأ حياته المبكرة في بداية الثمانينات القرن الماضي ان لم يكن قبل ، ومنها مرونة الخيارات وطريقة التحرير عندما كان الدوز نظاما للتشغيل ، كما وان تخصصه في المعدنية اضاف اليه اهمية بالفة بسبب انها هي من اساسيات التشييد والهندسة في البلادان الغربية اكثر من الخرسانة ،، فهو بالنسبة للبرامج الاخرى اميرا مثله كمثل الاوتوكاد ،،، الذي مهما خرج برامج مبدعه تماثله في الرسم يبقى الاوتوكاد اميرا عليها لأن له مكانته لاسباب عده منها الشهرة المبنية على السبق وتعدد الوظائف وخلاف ذلك مما تعلمون ،،،،، بالطبع ان برنامج الستاد برو ارفق التصميم الخرساني في طياته ولكنه لم يكن مبدعا فيه وبالذات في تفاصيل المخرجات فقد فاق عليه برامج اخرى في هذا الجانب ولكن بقيت طريقة (الفاينايت اليمينت) تحفظ له مكانته ،،،،،

اما عن تعاملي مع برامج اخرى فهي كثيرة جدا جدا ،،، بعضها انقرض وبعضها استحوذت عليه شركات اخرى وتابعت المسير على اوصاله ،،، ،،، وتذكرني هنا بالتلفاز الابيض الاسود بعد ان انقرض تحت وطئة الملون :60: 

والنصيحة لاخواني المهندسين هنا التي يجدر التنويه عليها بألا تعتمد نهائيا على برنامج واحد في عملك فهذا فيه نوع من المغامرة وخاصة ان كنت حديث عهد في اعمال التصميم والتحليل (حديث عهد عندي تعني اقل من خمس سنوات)،،، 
وفي الحقيقة انك لن تستطيع مطلقا التعامل مع برنامج واحد ، لان المشروع في النهاية تحتاج لاخراجه استعمال عدة برامج بدءا من برامج التحليل ثم برامج التصميم ثم برامج الاخراج التي في نهايتها منها الاكسل والوورد والبيدي اف والاوتوكاد والخخخ ،،،،

أما سؤالكم عن "الانترنت" يعني عن الخدمة العنكبوتية التي ادمجت في الكف ،، وما هو معدل الاستهلاك ؟؟ 
فممكن استقراء الجواب من الاسطر التالية:
من المعلوم انها اي نافذة النت اصبحت بابا من ابواب المعرفة بل هي عجينة شكلتها خبرة الاخرين تستقطع من الوانها ما تشاء وتختار ، فهي لاغنى عنها حتى خلال ثمان ساعات عملي الرسمية من اول لحظة تسجيل الحضور الى غاية المغادرة ،، 
كما انها هي نافذة التواصل مع الاحباب على مدار الساعة ، فمن خلال هذه النافذة نشمت من يعطس على وجه الكرة الارضية اينما كان ونرد السلام ونطمئن عن الصحب دون قيد لمكان او زمان والناس نيام ، فهي الفانوس السحري يضيئ دون زيت ، بل هي عفريت من الجن في الكف بين البنان والمسألة لا تحتاج الى كثير بيان ففيها يعجز اللسان ،،،، 

ولا تنسى انه من خلالها كان هذا المنتدى وهذه الصفحات المباركات التي فاقت سوق عكاظ في صحنه ،،، فهنا جالت هذه الكلمات ننتقي ونتبادل عبرها المعرفة ونحن نسترخي في غرف بيتنا ،،،، لا الخطب الشعرية والمقالات النثرية فحسب بل والرسم والصور المتحركة الملونة التي لا ينقصها سوى عطر الروائح ليشاركنا الانف استمتاعا بجمالها ،،،،،
هذا ما جاد به القلم اليوم وللحديث بقية ،،، دمتم ودامت اوقاتكم بركة وسرورا والى اللقاء 
سلام


----------



## خالد الأزهري (12 أبريل 2013)

ArSam قال:


> هواياتي : الاطلاع بكافة انواعه ،، تنس طاولة ،، سباحة ،، سياحة ،،
> 
> البرامج الرئيسية التي اتعامل معها حتى هذه اللحظة على قمتها الإستاد برو Staad Pro الذي رافقته منذ ان كان طفلا ، هو الان اي البرنامج تحت مظلة شركة بنتلي ،،، التي يتهيأ لي انها اشترت البرنامج مع زبائنه من مخترعيه لتتابع في تطويره هذا ومن المتوقع صدور نسخة حديثه منه تحت اسم ستاد اكس ستنحى منحى جديدا في طريقة التعامل للمدخلات والمخرجات وهذه النسخة هي الان قطعت شوطا زمنيا تحت التجريب وقد تصدر قريبا ،،، للمعلومية هو برنامج بدء بتصميمه مجموعة من المهندسين من القارة الهندية كانت مكاتبهم في مدينة صغيرة اسمها اوكلاند على ما اذكر وهي قرب مدينة سان فرانسيسكو المشهورة في اقصى غرب الولايات المتحدة ،،، وكتب لي مراجعتهم يوما ما هناك قبل استحواذ شركة بنتلي على البرنامج ،،،،
> 
> ...



من يقرا مشاركتكم هنا لن يصدق محاولاتكم للاعتذار عن اللقاء اخي نور الدين ..انا على يقين ان احدى الكليات الثلاث التي ذكرتم احداها - على الاقل - كليه أدبية
متابعين


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (12 أبريل 2013)

ياريت يتم طرح مزيد من الاسالة على المهندس نور ​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم
سؤال للمهندس نورالدين بخصوص طبيعية ونوعية المشاريع التي عمل بها ؟.
وما هو المشروع الذي ترك اذا في حياته عن بقية المشاريع الاخرى ؟.


----------



## ArSam (12 أبريل 2013)

رزق حجاوي;2940230[SIZE=4 قال:


> ][/SIZE]السلام عليكم
> سؤال للمهندس نورالدين بخصوص طبيعية ونوعية المشاريع التي عمل بها ؟.
> وما هو المشروع الذي ترك اذا في حياته عن بقية المشاريع الاخرى ؟.




اشكرك استاذي الكريم رزق على مرورك ،، 

بخصوص طبيعة المشاريع فلقد عملت في اغلب مشاريع الهندسة المدنية في البنية التحتية بكافة انواعها بالاضافة الى المنشآت السكنية والصناعية بكافة اشكالها مع خدماتها المساندة واختلاف استخداماتها ،
وتم المرور بمختلف الرتب كمهندس مقاول ، مهندس منفذ ، مهندس مشرف ، مهندس طرف المالك ، مهندس استشاري ، مهندس مصمم / مدقق / محكم / مترجم ، تحضير كامل وثائق المشروع ،،،، 


اما المشروع الذي ترك اثرا في حياتي فهو ليس مشروعا واحدا فلكل مشروع له طبيعة خاصة ودروس تختلف عن سالفتها وذكريات لا تنسى ،، ولكني هنا سأذكر واحدا على سبيل المثال ، كان من اوائل المشاريع التي انخرطت فيها بعيد تخرجي مباشرة وهو عبارة عن مشروع خط مائي مع محطة ضخ الماء الى خزان في اعالي جبال مكة للحجاج ، وكانت محطة المضخة تقع في بطن احد الاودية التي تبعد ما يقارب الخمس وثلاثون كيلا من الخزان وكلفت شخصيا كمهندس مقاول لتنفيذ محطة الضخ المكونة من عدة مكونات ابرزها مجمع سكني ومبنى المضخات الست الذي هو بعمق تسعة امتار تحت الارض ومبنى توليد الطاقة الذي يحوي على مولدين كهرباء ضخمين مع رافعة علوية ترتكز على اظفار خرسانية بارزة من الاعمدة الاطارية الخرسانية .. مع العلم بأن كامل المشروع كان من الخرسانات المسلحة ، وكنت هنا لأول مرة ارى قاعدة سماكتها متران وعشرون سنتمترا وفيها ثمان طبقات تسليح ،،،


كان موضوع التحدي الذي واجهته هو ليس انني حديث التخرج ولكن هو ان الخرائط التنفيذية كانت في منتهى الروعة والجمال والدقة والتفصيل ،،!! ،، انها كانت كبيرة العدد وكانت كثيرة القطاعات وتصف لك اطوال وتفريد التسليح بالدقه ،،، انها كانت من تصميم استشاري بريطاني لا زلت اذكر اسمه تايلورز ،،،
ان قرائتها وتنفيذها يتطلب فهما لدهاليز وجيوب المبنى الصناعي الخرساني العتيد فالقطاعات وتفصيل الاطارات الخرسانية والكمرات الجدارية والسقفية واختلاف مناسيبها والجدران المسلحة وفتحات التهوية والتكييف والانابيب وخنادق كيبلات الكهرباء ومجاريها الارضية وقواعد المكنات بانواعها ،،،،
حقا انها مبانى ذي تفاصيل عجيبة تحتاج الى مفتاح شبيك لبيك لفتح طلاسمها وترجمتها كي يفهما النجار والحداد كي لا يحصل اي خطأ تنفيذي ،،،
وفعلا كانت تجربة ممتعة تم انجازها دون استشارة قريب ولا بعيد بحمد الله وقوته تاركة اثرا ايجابيا في نفسي حتى اللحظة ،،،،
تقبل تقديري ،،، ​


----------



## ArSam (17 أبريل 2013)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليك
> سنبدا باذن الله بعمل لقاء مع المهندس ArSam .....
> 
> الاسئله عامه جدا اخي الفاضل لك حريه الاجابه على ما شئت وترك ماشئت
> ...



اما بخصوص اختياري لقسم الهندسة المدنية ،
فمن المعلوم ان ما يحدد توجه الطالب لاختيار اختصاصه ثلاث مؤثرات ،
اولها القدرات الفردية والمهارات الذاتية والقناعة الشخصية،
ثانيها المحيط الاسري كالأهل والاصدقاء وانعكاسات عادات المجتمع على الاختصاصات وكيفية تعامله مع كل مختص منها ،
 ثالثها الجدار الرسمي الممثل في نظم القبول وشروط التقديم وروتين سلسلة القيود التي امثلها هنا بشبكة الغربال ،،،
تتفاوت وتتغير درجة تأثير كل عامل من هذه الثلاث حسب اختلاف البلد والزمن،،
اليكم تجربتي في هذا المضمار ،،،
 شخصيا يعتبر والدي المقاول الرحالة أمد الله في عمره بالتقوى هو مدرستي الاولى والذي نشأت في حضنه داخل وخارج البيت ، هو الذي كان يدفعني الى المشاريع منذ نعومة اظفاري ،
فلا انسى ذلك المشروع الصحراوي الذي انتدبني اليه حين كنت في صفوف المتوسط والذي يقع قريبا من طريق ساحلي وكان يبعد بحدود المأتين وخمسين كيلا عن السكن وهو مجمع سكني تغمرالرمال الزاحفة زواياه وتزين ساحته بعضا من هياكل العظم لضباع مقتوله من قبل العاملين بالمشروع ،،،


فبالطبع طموح والدي ان اكون ركنه اليمين وسنده الأمين في اعماله عبر السنين فكانت اجازاتي الصيفية محجوزة بتذاكر مجانية برا وبحرا وبالجويه منذ المتوسط وعبورا بالثانويه وهنا تذكرت لفتة فنية عليَّ سردها بعبارة اعتراضيه لمن كنت بالمتوسط كانت البركة تعم ارجاء البلاد بالكليه وكنت في دولة عربية ولكنها غير خليجيه وكان يؤتى الينا بالصف/الفصل بالفطور مجانا من الجهات الحكومية يوميا في الفسحة النصفية لا فرق بين الافراد بالجنسيه فلا وطني ولا اجنبيه وكان توزيع علب التمر والصابون والحلاوة الطحينية بالكراتين البنيه يالها من ذكريات حقيقية اقارنها اليوم بما ركب التعليم من الافكار الشيطانية فليس فيه من مجانية مع العلم ان المدرسين من "البلدان الاجنبيه" وطلابه من الارض الوطنيه هذا هو حال اكثر الدول العربية ثم بعد ذلك مخرجاته بخور عديم الطعم والرائحة قليل الدسم ***** البركة والبركات فالشكوى ليست الا الى الله في العليه،،،،،


لنخرج من الجملة الاعتراضية فسامحونا على التحويلة الجانبيه ولنعود الى الوجهة الرئيسية لنكمل طموح والدي لي في الثانويه فكان لي الشرف لامثل والدي في اعماله في كل صيفيه في مشاريع المقاولات التنفيذيه اكتسبت فيها من الخبرات العملية لحد انه يمكنني الاستغناء عن الدراسات المهنية ، وبحمد الله اكرمني ربي بحب العلوم الهندسية ووهبني تفوقا في دراستي يجعلني مؤهلا للطبيه فهي فرصة في المجتمع ذهبية يوصف بالغباء من يغض الطرف عنها فلماذا لا تشد الرحال اليها بعد ان ضمنت في الهندسية وفعلا كان الارتحال الى جامعة القاهرة مع اثنين من الاصحاب وقدمنا طلباتنا بالوافدين وداومنا في كلية الطب لاستيفائنا لشروط القبول بالتمام والكمال وما المسألة الا اجراءات ورقية فداومنا واصبح ينادينا الجمع يادكتور حتى كانت المفاجأة بعد ما يقارب الثلاثة اشهر من الدوام اعلنت النتائج الرسمية واختفت منها اسماؤنا ذات الاهمية وبعد التحري اكتشفنا ان ملفاتنا كانت محجوبة لدى مستقبل الطلبات فلم تقدم اصلا بسبب اننا كنا أغرارا لا نعرف للرشوة سبيلا ، وكانت حكمة الله نافذة ،،،


تحولت شخصيا الى بلد اخر كنت مقبولا فيه بالهندسة المدنية منذ بداية التسجيل حيث كانت الاحتياطات شدت باكرا ،
كان الموضوع بالنسبة لى تحولا والتحاقا من الغرابة في التعاملات الرسميه ما فيه دروسا عظام عنوانه الاحتكاك مع الهيئات الحكومية ولكن حكمة الله فوق تصرف البشر ، وعاد اصحابي القهقهري فلا يملكان اي حسابات احتياطية فضاعت عليهما سنة كاملة دراسية ،،،
كنت انتظمت في كلية الهندسة المدنية ذات الامتحانات السنوية بعد انقضاء ثلاث اشهر فضية من بداية السنة الدراسية وكان تحد ثان اجتزته متفوقا بفضل الله ورحمته وابرزها الهندسة الوصفية التي كان ختامها رسم تقاطع الكرة مع مخروط مسقطا على مستويين اولها رأسي وثانيها افقيا.
ان سألتني عن الدراسة فكانت ممتعة لي بالمطلق بسبب اني عمليا خزنت من ممارساتي مشاريع تنفيذية كاملة قبل انتسابي للكلية ،،، 


 اما سؤالك عن اكثر الكورسات متعة بالنسبة لي فكانت ثلاث:
اولها الخرسانة المسلحة مع بدورة ثانيها الانشاءات مع قصاب ثالثها ميكانيك التربة مع شحروريا ،
 تذكرت هنا نكتة لطيفة افادنا بها احد اساتذة ميكانيك التربة عقب عودته من روسيا بعد تحصيله درجة الدكتوراه ،،،، سُؤل عن اختصاص دراساته في شعبة التجنيد العسكري الاجباري فاخبرهم ميكانيك تربة بناء على ذلك تم فرزه وتكليفه ميكانيك دبابات في خدمته العسكرية الاجبارية ،،،،، 
اما ان سألت عن اثقل الكورسات عندي فكانت صاحبة الاستاذ ثقيل الدم ،
وفي ذلك الوقت كان استاذ الدم الثقيل لا وجود له.


اما هل سأختار نفس قسم الهندسة المدنية ان عاد بي الزمان قليلا :
نعم كنت سأختار غيره ! .... ! .... لماذا؟
سأختار غيره ليس بسبب حبٍ لغيرهِ اصاب قلبي او مَلَلٍ منه اصاب نفسي ....
 ولتوضيح ذلك اقول:

أولا : اختصاص الهندسة المدنية بعينه ممتع فهو متعدد البساتين وفي كل بستان ما لذ وطاب من الثمر والورود والزهرات تختار مايستهويك من طعم او لون او روائح ندية ،
كما انه ايضا ذو ساحة شاسعة للابداع لا تمل من جانب الا وجدت غيره ،،،، 
ما قلته هنا مبني على الخبرة التي مارستها قبل الجامعة مع والدي وبعد التخرج حتي اليوم..
وهذا سبب عشقي لعملي واختصاصي ، لكن الامر اكبر مما تهواه نفسي ،،، 
 ثانيا: ان سبب تسيب التوجه المنظم للأمة وانعدامه ، وتمركز عدد الخريجين الهائل في تخصص واختفاء تخصصات اخرى ، وانحشار جل رغبات الطلبة العامة في اشهر ثلاث اختصاصات ،
كل هذا ادى الى اختلال التوازن الاجتماعي لدى امتنا فوهنت في جوانب وقويت في زاوية من جانب ،،،، هذا اقوله ولم نكن ندركه عندما كنا تلاميذ ولا حتي عندما كنا طلاب جامعات ،،،،،
لكننا ادركناه عندما كبرنا وقدرنا اهميته وعلمنا انه احد اسباب هواننا على الناس ،،،
فعلوم الاقتصاد والسياسة والقانون وغيرها تحتاج امتنا الابداع فيها لترتقي ....
سلام​


----------



## Hind Aldoory (17 أبريل 2013)

ArSam قال:


> اما بخصوص اختياري لقسم الهندسة المدنية ،
> فمن المعلوم ان ما يحدد توجه الطالب لاختيار اختصاصه ثلاث مؤثرات ،
> اولها القدرات الفردية والمهارات الذاتية والقناعة الشخصية،
> ثانيها المحيط الاسري كالأهل والاصدقاء وانعكاسات عادات المجتمع على الاختصاصات وكيفية تعامله مع كل مختص منها ،
> ...




كلام ولا اروع..........


----------



## ArSam (26 أبريل 2013)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> سنبدا باذن الله بعمل لقاء مع المهندس ArSam .....
> 
> الاسئله عامه جدا اخي الفاضل لك حريه الاجابه على ما شئت وترك ماشئت
> ...



اما مشروع تخرجي فكان في قسم المساحة ، وكان الاستاذ المشرف على مشروعي هو برفسور تركي بارع درست على يديه التصوير الجوي والمساحة الجيوديزية ، اما المساحة الطبوغرافية فدرستها قبل ذلك على يد استاذ آخر في فصليين اثنين متتالين احدهم متقدم حيث تعلمنا فيها خواص المثلثات الكروية والتي تحوي زوايها مجموعا اكبر من مأة وثمانون درجة كما تعلمون.
كان مشروع التخرج عبارة عن رفع شبكة جيوديزية لمنطقة مختلفة التضاريس عن الطبيعة واخراج هذا العمل في خرائط وبالطبع كان عملا شاقا وممتعا اذ يجمع بين العمل في الطبيعة ثم البحث المكتبي والحسابات الرياضية ثم الرسم الهندسي والاخراج الفني ،،، 
وبالطبع كانت الوسائل والادوات ليست كما هي الان والتي بضغطة زر واحدة تستخرج الحلول المعقدة بالاستعانة بالاقمار الصناعية التي تبث النظام العالمي لتحديد المواقع بل اصبحت هذه الامور الآن في جيب كل من هب ودب. في تلك الايام كان من لديه آلة حاسبة تقوم بالعمليات الحسابية الاربعة يعتبر شيء خيالي ، لانه كنا ندرس ونستخدم المسطرة الحاسبة والجداول اللوغاريتمية في حساباتنا اليوميه والتي اغلب مهندسينا اليوم لا يسمعون عنها، بل واصبحت تحفة في متاحف التاريخ ، ولنعرج قليلا بومضة تاريخية على التقنية هذه حيث اني مررت بدراستي على الفورتران ثم الباسكال ثم .... ثم البيسك ثم الڤجول بيسك ثم الدوس ثم الوندوز من جيله الاول حتى الحفيد العاشر والعشرون !! ،،،، 
كنت حينها من المتابعين بشغف لتقدم الحاسبات الشخصية والكفية في مختلف البلدان ، فأول حاسبة رقمية امتلكتها بسعادة كانت للعمليات الاربع فقط لمن كنا والاصحاب نستخدم الجداول ، ثم توالى التطور حتى اني استقدمت من ايطاليا آلة يمكنك برمجتها لتستوعب تسعمأة خطوة وتسجل برامجك على شريط ممغنط ماركة تكساس انسترومنت أي تي ، وبالطبع استخدمتها كثيرا في برمجة وحل مسائل انشائية وخرسانية ومساحية ،،، 
ثم دخلت حياتي المهنية أبل قبل شهرة الوندوز بتاع الميكروسوفت ، ثم اليوم اصبحت تقنية الاجهزة الكفية التي تعمل باللمس في متناول وبين الانامل خادما مطواعا يلبي كثيرا من طلباتك التي كانت خيالية بل كانت حلماً يوما ما ... لقد طالت معنا الومضة التاريخية الجانبية لتصبح مصباحا مكتبيا اذا علينا العودة للسؤال وهو لماذا مشروعاً مساحياً ؟ الجواب ببساطة ،،، كيف يستطيع احدنا ان يسخر هندسته في حياته لخدمة عقيدته ؟! ،،، كثير من المسائل ذات الصلة تمر في حياتنا تخص المهندس المدني وتنتظره ؟!؟! ابرزها هو تحديد اتجاه القبلة ونترك لكم الباقي !!.. 

اما اكثر الاقسام التي تعاملت معها فهو الانشاءات بفرعيه التحليل والتصميم الخرساني والمعدني بما فيها الالمنيوم ،،، ففي احد فتراتي المهنية كنت اخرج التصاميم الانشائية لمشاريع الخرسانة مطبوعة من الاوتوكاد مرفقة بمذكرة حسابية تفصيلية لأقدمها للشركات الاجنبية والمحلية بما فيهم مكاتب الاستشاريون في احد دول الخليج سنوات طويله وكنت اقوم بذلك لغالب العمل في البداية بمفردي ثم قمت بتوظيف أخرين ،،،

كما وتعاملت مع هندسة الاساسات والترميم لبضعة سنوات حيث قمت بتصميم الاوتاد العميقة بانواعها والمصبوبة بالموقع والاشراف على تنفيذها واختبارها ،،،،، 

وبعد ذلك تعاملت في مجال المنشآت الصناعية المعدنية في شمال امريكا لدى استشاري عالمي قدمت خلال هذه الفترة تصاميم لمشاريع عالمية في بلدان عدة اذكر احد هذه المشاريع انه كان مصنعا عائما على بارجة في المحيط الهندي ومن الطريف ان اذكر لكم هنا اننا كنا نستخدم الميكرو ستيشن بنتلي بدلا من الاوتوكاد وكنا نقوم بتحرير واستعمال خرائط مرسومة في عشرينيات القرن الماضي احدها لأفران بسمارك الالماني الشهير ،، 
هذه الفترة مضى عليها عشر سنوات اخرى امضيتها في منشآت البنية التحتية والتي من الظريف ان اذكر لكم ان اغرب ما مر علي فيها هو طلب لتصميم قنطرة او لنقل عبارة خرسانية ليمر عليها عربة وزنها خمسمأة طن ذات عجلات على ثلاث محاور كدراجة الطفل الصغير هذه الاطارات هي مطاطية عرض الاطار الواحد مترا وقطره يزيد عن المترين ،،، 
اما ماهي المجالات التي اتمنى العمل بها ولكن فاتني قطار اللحاق بها فهي السكك الحديدية والمشاريع التي فاتتني طائرته هي المطارات والاختصاص الذي فاتني سفينته فهي أخيرا الموانئ البحرية ،،،،

وللحديث بقية ان ابقى فينا الباقي بقية ،،،،
سلام ،،​


----------



## ArSam (26 أبريل 2013)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> سنبدا باذن الله بعمل لقاء مع المهندس ArSam .....
> .....
> 
> ...



لِنُعرِّفْ المشروع المثالي اولا ونحن هنا نتكلم عن مشاريع الهندسة المدنية بالطبع:
انه المشروع الذي تتحقق فيه الشروط التاليه :  
الخرائط والرسومات التصميمية ووثائق العقد خالية من العيوب والنقص والتناقض ، واضحة واتفق الجميع على تفسير واحد لها.
التنفيذ خالي من التغييرات اوالاخطاء كما وان موقع العمل خالي من العوائق والمفاجئات.
التنفيذ يمتاز بأنه بإدارة ماهرة ولا يوجد فيه اي تأخير زمني.
المالك لا يتأخر في الاعتمادات المطلوبه منه ولا في صرف الدفعات.
توريد المواد الى الموقع مطابقة للمواصفات دون عيوب ولا نقص ولا خلل وتتم في الوقت المحدد. 
المقاول يقوم بفحص واختبار كل عناصر المشروع دون اي فشل او مفاجئات ومن ثم تسليمه اولا بأول. 

​نعم هذا المشروع ممكن ان يكون موجودا !!!!
بل انه موجوود حقا. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
هذا المشروع المثالي 
موجود فعلا وفقط في الخيال 
او في التصوير السينمائي !!! ​



اما السؤال هل يمكن تحقيق ذلك في الواقع؟ لنكن ايجابيين ونتفائل فنقول :
نعم يمكن تحقيق ذلك لكن بنسب نجاح تتفاوت حسب العوامل التالية:
حجم ا لمشروع فالمشروع الصغير العوامل المتغيرة فيه اقل والتحكم فيه اكبر وبالتالي نسبة النجاح اكبر.
مهارة المصمم ودقة تفاصيل المشروع على الخرائط ووضوحها وكمال وثائق العقد بأنواعها،، فكلما زادت الحبكة قلت اخطاء التصميم وزادت نسبة النجاح.
الموقع طبيعته واضحة المعالم تم اعتبارها في التصميم بكل دقة وخالي من العوائق والمفاجئات وسهل الوصول اليه هذا يزيد من نسبة النجاح.
خبرة المقاول في ادارة وتخطيط الوقت مع الموارد المالية والبشرية وتأمين المواد ومهارة التنفيذ الفني في الموقع وعلاقاته مع الاستشاري والمالك ، فكلما زادت هذه الخبرات وكانت اواصرها متينة كلما زادت نسب النجاح. 
توفر ميزانية المشروع المالية وطريقة صرف الدفعات للمقاول دون تأخير يزيد نسبة النجاح.
انعدام التغييرات الجذرية او الكبيرة التي تؤثر على الميزانية يساعد في رفع نسب النجاح.
الاستقرار السياسي والاقتصادي والمناخي في بلد التنفيذ يساعد على زيادة نسبة النجاح. 

وبالتالي فإن نسبة النجاح العظمى هي التي تجمع كامل البنود اعلاه مرة واحدة ... وتقل كلما قلت هذه المواصفات ،،، 
إذاً فإن نسبة النجاح لا تصل بحال من الاحوال الى المشروع المثالي الا اذا كان هذا المشروع هو صناعة كوب من الشاي ،،، 

سلام ..... ​


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (26 أبريل 2013)

ArSam قال:


> اما مشروع تخرجي فكان في قسم المساحة ، وكان الاستاذ المشرف على مشروعي هو برفسور تركي بارع درست على يديه التصوير الجوي والمساحة الجيوديزية ، اما المساحة الطبوغرافية فدرستها قبل ذلك على يد استاذ آخر في فصليين اثنين متتالين احدهم متقدم حيث تعلمنا فيها خواص المثلثات الكروية والتي تحوي زوايها مجموعا اكبر من مأة وثمانون درجة كما تعلمون.
> كان مشروع التخرج عبارة عن رفع شبكة جيوديزية لمنطقة مختلفة التضاريس عن الطبيعة واخراج هذا العمل في خرائط وبالطبع كان عملا شاقا وممتعا اذ يجمع بين العمل في الطبيعة ثم البحث المكتبي والحسابات الرياضية ثم الرسم الهندسي والاخراج الفني ،،،
> وبالطبع كانت الوسائل والادوات ليست كما هي الان والتي بضغطة زر واحدة تستخرج الحلول المعقدة بالاستعانة بالاقمار الصناعية التي تبث النظام العالمي لتحديد المواقع بل اصبحت هذه الامور الآن في جيب كل من هب ودب. في تلك الايام كان من لديه آلة حاسبة تقوم بالعمليات الحسابية الاربعة يعتبر شيء خيالي ، لانه كنا ندرس ونستخدم المسطرة الحاسبة والجداول اللوغاريتمية في حساباتنا اليوميه والتي اغلب مهندسينا اليوم لا يسمعون عنها، بل واصبحت تحفة في متاحف التاريخ ، ولنعرج قليلا بومضة تاريخية على التقنية هذه حيث اني مررت بدراستي على الفورتران ثم الباسكال ثم .... ثم البيسك ثم الڤجول بيسك ثم الدوس ثم الوندوز من جيله الاول حتى الحفيد العاشر والعشرون !! ،،،،
> كنت حينها من المتابعين بشغف لتقدم الحاسبات الشخصية والكفية في مختلف البلدان ، فأول حاسبة رقمية امتلكتها بسعادة كانت للعمليات الاربع فقط لمن كنا والاصحاب نستخدم الجداول ، ثم توالى التطور حتى اني استقدمت من ايطاليا آلة يمكنك برمجتها لتستوعب تسعمأة خطوة وتسجل برامجك على شريط ممغنط ماركة تكساس انسترومنت أي تي ، وبالطبع استخدمتها كثيرا في برمجة وحل مسائل انشائية وخرسانية ومساحية ،،،
> ...



انه لمن دواعى فخرى كمهندس ان اجد العباقرة من امثالك يتنقلون بين فروع الهندسة المدنية بكل يسر وسهوله كالنسيم وما اروعه .

احييك . واحى فيك فكرك . وسعة مدروكك .واقدامك 

مع تمنياتى لك وكافة الاخوة الكرام بدوام الصحة والعافية .....
وأن يجمعنا الله فى ظله يوم لا ظل الا ظله


----------



## ArSam (27 أبريل 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> انه لمن دواعى فخرى كمهندس ان اجد العباقرة من امثالك يتنقلون بين فروع الهندسة المدنية بكل يسر وسهوله كالنسيم وما اروعه .
> احييك . واحى فيك فكرك . وسعة مدروكك .واقدامك
> مع تمنياتى لك وكافة الاخوة الكرام بدوام الصحة والعافية .....
> وأن يجمعنا الله فى ظله يوم لا ظل الا ظله



اشكرك اخي طلعت على كلماتك الكبيرة التي اجد نفسي لا استحقها ، ولكن لطفك وعطفك وادبك هو الكبير ،،،، 
فلك مني كل تقدير وشكر ،،،، غفر الله لك ولوالديك وللمسلمين ،،،
اما تنقلي بين الاختصاصات فكان في غالبه مجبر اخاك لا بطل ،،، فظروف الترحال القسرية ،،
واستقرار بلداننا الاجتماعي والسياسي الذي لا يعلى عليه ولا مثيل له في العالم كان له الباع الكبير في ذلك ،،،، 
سلام ...


----------



## ArSam (4 مايو 2013)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> .............
> 
> 7- برايك : ان يكون للمهندس المدني خبرة واحده تكررت 15 عاما ام من كل بستان زهرة خلال 15 عام ؟؟
> ...



تمتاز الهندسة المدنية بتنوع ابوابها وتعدد اختصاصاتها ، ولا شك ان اقتصار المهندس المدني على جانب واحد منها هو تخصص ويعني التعمق والاتقان وهذا جميل ان دام الابداع واستمر الانجاز ،
ولكن يخشى ان يصل الى درجة الملل من جانب 
والى الروتين القاتل مع الانطواء الذي يولد الاعاقة العلمية من جانب آخر 
فيجد المهندس عندئذ نفسه عاجزا حتى عن فهم ما استجد من علوم في نفس باب عمله ،
ان خمسة سنوات في باب واحد هي في نظري تكفي للانتقال الى جانب اخر ان توافرت الفرص وبالتالي تجديد حيوية وطاقات المهندس في مجال جديد وزيادة فرص الابداع في اختصاص مختلف ، 
ان التنويع يتحكم فيه عدة عوامل :
اولها الظروف العامة ومساراتها الالزامية ومتطلباتها الاجتماعية 
وثانيها طبيعة المهندس النفسية وسرعة تفاعله مع هذه الظروف وثالثها عمق رؤيته الفكرية التي يرسم بها مستقبله.
ان التنقل الموسمي او الاقل من سنه بين عدد كبير من الوظائف او التخصصات او المهن او الشركات يعتبر عيبا غير مقبول في السجل المهني لأي مهندس ، 
وان دل على شيئ فإنه يدل على مؤشرات فشل عديدة اولها سوء التواصل الاجتماعي ، وآخرها ضعف الانتاجية وضمور مهاراته الفنية ،،
لذلك فإن خير الأمور دائما هو اوسطها فالاعتدال ما غاب عن شيئ الا شانه 
وما اتصف به عين الا زانه...
سلام ،،،،​


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (4 مايو 2013)

اخى الكريم م / نور الدين تحياتى لك

لى لك سؤالين ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لهما .
حضرتك ذكرت




> اما مشروع تخرجي فكان في قسم المساحة ، وكان الاستاذ المشرف على مشروعي هو برفسور تركي بارع درست على يديه التصوير الجوي والمساحة الجيوديزية


هل فى حياتك المهنية صادفك مشروع استفدت مما درسته فى مشروع تخرجك ودراستك للمساحة التصويريه عن طريق الطيران وصور القمر الصناعى ؟؟ حيث انه نفس مشروع تخرجى وارى ان مجالات العمل بهذا التخصص ضعيفة جدا ؟؟

اما السؤال الثانى : حضرتك ذكرت 



> وبعد ذلك تعاملت في مجال المنشآت الصناعية المعدنية في شمال امريكا لدى استشاري عالمي قدمت خلال هذه الفترة تصاميم لمشاريع عالمية في بلدان عدة



والسؤال ما هى الفروق التى لاحظتها وجذبت انتباهك بشدة بين العمل فى منطقتنا هذة ( الشرق الاوسط ) وبين العمل فى بلاد امريكا ؟؟ الفروق من جميع النواحى .
وهل ذكرت لنا موقفا معين فى ذاكرتك لا تنساها ابدا فى خلال تلك التجربة ؟
وما نصيحتك لاى مهندس يتوجه للعمل فى البلاد الاجنبية الاوربيه والامريكيه ؟
( معذرة اطلت عليك .. وأسأله كثيره ما استطعت تغافلها ....)
احببناك فى الله من خلال هذا المنتدى الرائع وتمنياتى لك ولكل الاخوه بدوام الصحة .


----------



## ArSam (5 مايو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> اخى الكريم م / نور الدين تحياتى لك
> لى لك سؤالين ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لهما .
> حضرتك ذكرت
> هل فى حياتك المهنية صادفك مشروع استفدت مما درسته فى مشروع تخرجك ودراستك للمساحة التصويريه عن طريق الطيران وصور القمر الصناعى ؟؟ حيث انه نفس مشروع تخرجى وارى ان مجالات العمل بهذا التخصص ضعيفة جدا ؟؟
> ......



أولا أحبك الله الذي أحببتنا فيه ،،،
ثانيا الجواب على سؤالك الأول أخي الكريم طلعت بارك الله فيك ووفقك لما يحب :
أن تخصص المساحة الجوية عن طريق الطيران أو التصوير عبر الأقمار الصناعية هو تخصص رفيع يتوفر في بلداننا العربية في أماكن محدودة إما العسكرية أو مراكز الأبحاث وهذان المكانين لا يمكن الوصول إليهما إلا بتبني حكومي للطالب من البداية أو أن يلبي شروط خاصة أشبه بالمستحيل ،، 
شخصيا لم يتح لي هذا في حياتي المهنية لكن المساحة الجيوديزية والطبوغرافية ذات العلاقة كانت اقرب إلى التطبيقات المهنية المتوفرة في السوق المحلي العربي والتي استفدت منها في مشاريع الطرق وفي إنشاء الأحواض الترابية الضخمة وغيرها رغم أن الدراسة لم تكن تعتمد على نظام المعلومات العالمي الحديث ، والذي اصبح متاحا منذ إثنى عشر سنة فقط للعامة بعد أن كان محتكرا للعسكر ولدولة وحيدة فقط. 
أما بخصوص السوق الغربي فالموضوع فيه من الانفتاح أكثر ،،، ومن الطريف أن اذكر لك قصة ذات علاقة هنا خبرتها في احد الولايات حيث هناك ببساطة يمكنك أن تعمل دورة تدريبية لقيادة طائرة طوافة "هليكوبتر" فما كان من احد المهندسين الهواة للتصوير الفوتوغرافي الا أن تعلم على قيادة طوافة وأتقن ذلك ثم اصبح يستأجر طائرة طوافة ويقوم بتصوير جوي لمقرات الشركات الشهيرة في اكثر من ولاية ويقوم بطباعة بعض هذه الصور الملونة بمقاس كبير مثلا متر ونصف في متر ، ثم يقوم بزيارة هذه الشركات ويعرض عليهم بضعة نماذج وسعر الواحدة مثلا ألف وخمسمأة دولارا ،، بالطبع الصور كانت مذهلة ،،، وبالطبع الشركات المحترمة تحب الأعمال الدعائية التي تدعمها هذه الصور ،،، كانت نتيجة أعمال هذا المهندس أن اصبح ناجحا في اختصاص ذا فكرة إبداعية فريدة حقق من ورائها فتحا وثروة وهكذا دائماً ينجح المبدعون ،،،،
كما لا أخفيك بأن متابعة الدراسة كماجستير في اختصاصك او قريب منه ممكنا في بعض الكليات الغربية عن بُعد ، فقط قد يستلزم حضورك شخصيا وقت الامتحانات. 
سلام،،،


----------



## ArSam (10 مايو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> اخى الكريم م / نور الدين تحياتى لك
> 
> لى لك سؤالين ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لهما .
> ......
> ...



اما نصيحتي للمتوجهين إلى العمل خارجا:
فإني اشعر بأن المهندس الذي يتوجه للعمل في بلدان الغرب من خلال خبرتي انه هو بحاجة إلى مايلي:
اولا ان يكون ذا هدف مشروع واضح معلوم ومحدد من سفره ، كي لا يقع في دائرة الإثم طول حياته بل حتى لا يحمل أوزارها بعد مماته.
من الأهداف المشروعة كثيرة اهمها التحصيل العلمي النظري النادر الغير متوفر في أماكن أخرى، التدريب العملي على فن من الفنون التي تحتاجها الأمة وغير موجود إلا هناك ، الهدف الثالث توصيل رسالة انت تحملها للغرب وانت سفيرا لها ، الهدف الرابع الإجبار للذهاب إلى هناك لأسباب حقيقية معلومة ،،،
ثانيا ينبغي عليه ان يحمل بين طياته التميز بالعقيدة والخلق والثبات على ذلك بقوة ، ويعين على ذلك بالتواصل المستمر مع أبناء الجالية هناك ويتخبر الصادقين والثابتين منهم هناك ليستخذهم خلان،
ثالثا ان يتحرى الصدق في كل معاملاته هناك ويتجنب الغش والخداع والكذب والدوران فلا يجوز التعامل مع أهل الغرب بهذه الأخلاق بحجة أنهم غير مسلمين ليستحل بذلك أموالهم ،،، فالأمين أمينا مع المسلم ومع غيره،،، 
رابعا ان تتقن لغة القوم وتتعلم عاداتهم وطبائعهم قبل الذهاب إلى هناك وتتعلم كيفية التعامل معهم بما يرضي المولى. 
كثيرا من العادات عندهم تعتبر قلة أدب هي عندنا لا قيمة لها والعكس بالعكس. 
من ضمن هذه العادات مثلا اذا كنت تخاطب أحدهم يجب عليك ان تركز بصرك في عينيه تماماً حتى ولو كان من تخاطب امرأة وان لم تفعل ذلك فانت احد أمرين إما كاذبا أو تستخف بالشخص المخاطب ،،، عندنا نكف نظرنا من باب الادب وتوقير المخاطب ،،،
اذكر أيضاً عادة أخرى عندهم هي الخروج بلباس النوم إلى الشارع فهو يعتبر قلة أدب ،،،
مثال آخر اذا وضع احد اصبعه في انفه عندهم تعتبر قمة الرذيلة ،،
فكثيير من الأمور لم اذكرها هي عندنا ليست ذات أهمية ولكن عندهم لها معانٍ أخرى ،،،،،،
خامسا على الأخ المسافر إلى هناك ان يعمل بجد وإخلاص ويستغل وجوده ليستفيد من كل الخبرات المتاحة واضعا نصب عينيه العودة بها محملا بالخير والغث النافع ليفيد به من تركهم هنا ،،،
سادسا العمل في مجال الهندسة هناك يختلف كلية عن أجواء الدول العربية في جوانب كثيرة جداً سواء من حيث النظري أو العملي ،،،، فالاختصاصات وأهميتها تتباين تباينا كبيرا ،،، ومجال التركيز في العمل يختلف كثيرا ،،، أبرز ما يتميز به العمل هناك هو وجود نظام معرف لكل مهنة ولكل صنعه وهذا الامتياز دعمه كثير من العوامل أهما وعلى رأسها الاستقرار السياسي،،،
سابعا ان لم تكن فاعلا مجدا فأنت مفعول به ذليلا . 

سلام
يتبع لاحقا ،،،


----------



## ArSam (21 مايو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> اخى الكريم م/ نورالدين تحياتى لك لى لك سؤالين ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لهما .
> ........
> 
> اما السؤال الثانى : حضرتك ذكرت
> ...



أما سؤالك عن الفروق بين العمل في منطقتنا والعمل في بلدان الغرب من جميع النواحي فالجواب على جميع النواحي يحتاج الى مجلدات ولكن سأنتقي لك بعض الفروق فقط في بعض النواحي وبشكل رؤوس اقلام والتي ستسعفني بها ذاكرتي ولعلي استطيع ان اكتبها بشكل نقاط: 

* هناك في الغرب ولاسباب عده اهمها الاستقرار السياسي فإنه يوجد نظام للعمل والشركات والقوانين والتعليمات فمن ترك مكان عمله فإن الشركة لن تنهار بل سيبدأ البديل وسيستمر من حيث انتهى ذاك المنسحب خلافا لما هو عندنا فالشخص الواحد هو نفسه القانون وهو نفسه النظام فإذا غاب او تغير فإن الجديد سيبدأ من جديد وينبذ ما كان موجودا وهكذا ،،،، 

* هناك في الغرب تخصص واستقلالية في العمل وهاتين كلمتين عظيمتين لشرحهما نحتاج الكثير...
*فالتخصص اولا* هو ان تقوم اتقان عملك في مجالك ولا عليك من الجوانب الاخرى سيقوم بها غيرك باتقان وحسب تخصصه ، ولكن عندنا ستجد ان المدير هو نفسه المهندس وهو المراسل وهو المحاسب وهو المدقق وهو مهنس الجودة ولحق الى أخره ، بل اعجب من ذلك تجد ان النجار هو نفسه الحداد وهو النقاش وهو البلاط وهو بتاع كله ،،، يعني بالبلدي عيب يقولك انا ما اعرفش؟؟؟؟ ومن الطريف ان اذكر هنا قصة طريفة في هذا الباب حصلت معى شخصيا فور عودتي للعمل هنا في احد دول الخليج مختصرها ان مهندس كهرباء في قسمي بالشركة قام بتقديم مخطط مسقط انشائي/معماري متعديا على اختصاصي ودون اعلامي وبعد معرفتي اخرجت فيه عيوبا تحقق كوارث احدها حرائق؟؟؟ كما انه من الطريف ان تعلم انك في الغرب اذا قدمت مختصر سيرتك الذاتية شارحا فيها خبراتك اللانهائية في كما نعرف في وطننا العربي ، فإنهم سيقولون عنك او يفكرونك كاذب ،،، لانه ايضا من الطريف ان تعلم ان المهندس هناك لا يزور مواقع عمل المباني المتوسطة فما دون بل هذه تعتبر من مهام من هو ادناه مستوى الذين نحن عندنا نسميهم مساعدين مهندسين ،،، وحصل ان احد المهندسين العرب زار موقعا فكان الاستغراب والاستنكار بسبب عدم الحاجة لذلك ،،
اما الاستقلالية ثانيا فهي هناك انه لا احد له علاقة معك غير مسؤولك المباشر مهما كانت تصرفاتك او انجازاتك او تقصيرك فلا احد له الحق التدخل بعملك او تلقينك الاوامر سوى مسؤولك المباشر حتى مدير الشركة نفسه اذا اراد منك شيئا فسوف يبلغك اياه عبر مسؤولك فقط وفقط ،،،،، خلافا لما هو عندنا تتلقى الاوامر من صوب وجانب من كل الشخصيات الاعلى منك في الترتيب الوظيفي وحدث ولا حرج ،،،،ن

* التواضع في العمل وفي الالقاب فهناك لا يوجد في اي لقب لا باش مهندس ولا انجنير ولا دكتور ولا غير ذلك بل تستغرب اني اذا قلت لك بان المالك لمجمع سكني مكون من عشرين فيلا يدخل بيتي الذي مستأجره منه ويدخل اسفل حوض غسيل الصحون في المطبخ ليصلح لي السيفون الخربان بنفسه شخصيا بعد ان يلبس الافورول الازرق ،،،،
بل تجد انه في اجتماعاتنا في الشركة هناك التي تكون عادة مع مهندسين لديهم درجة الدكتوراه نناديهم باسمائهم مجردة دون لقب حتى مهندس ،، بل حتى صيغة التخاطب في الرسائل والايميلات لا تدخل فيها صيغ التبجيييييل التي عندنا ،،،،،،، ومن هنا تجد العمل ليس فيه تعييير بل هو شرف مهما كان نوعه هناك ،،، وبالطبع مع اختلاف النية والعقيدة فهناك من اجل تجميع الدولار والعيش دون الموت وكل فرد مسؤول عن نفسه متى بلغ سن الثامنة عشر ،،،،

* ان ما يقاس به المرء هناك هو الكم والنوع الذي تنتجه وليس متى دخلت المكتب ومتى خرجت ؟؟؟؟ 

* ان لم يكن لك انت هدف في الحياة تقوم بصيانته والمحافظة عليه وذهبت لتعمل هناك او لتعيش بينهم فإنك انت ذائب لا محالة بل بكل تأكيد ،،،،،،،، بمعنى آخر .... اخي العزيز ان لم تكن صخرة صماء شماء فأنت حصاة ملح على شاطئ دؤوب تهزه ذرات المياه وتدحرجه تقلبات الامواج الخفيفة ،،،،،

* إن المستويات العلمية والفنية التي يحصلها مهندسينا هنا ان لم تكن تماثل فهي تفوق بكثير المستويات التي عندهم بل من المفيد ان تعلم ان كثيرا من كليات الهندسة عندهم عمداءها عم من عندنا عرب متجنسون ويحصلون على المعاشات اقصد بدلات مالية عالية هناك ولديهم عطاء علمي غزير وفريد ملموس ومعترف به ويوصف بالابداع ،،،،

* مما تعلمته اخي الكريم ان ادارات الهجرة والجوازات عندنا هي لتهجير كفاءاتنا أما عندهم فهي لتوطينها عندهم ... ومن الطريف اني اذكر لك هنا استغرابي الشديد كلما راجعت إدارات الجوازات في بلادنا المكتوب عليها إدارة الهجرة والجوازات ،،،،، كنت اتمنى من كل قلبي انهم لو يريحونا ويمسحون كلمة الهجرة من المسمى لأنه لا قيمة لها ولا أحد يعرف معناها عندنا بل اظنهم انهم يعنون بها ادارة تهجيييييير الخبرات الى الخارج وهذا ماهو حاصل بالفعل وللأسف.

* مما تعلمته هناك انه لا فرق بين ابيض واسمر في العمل فمنذ ان تطأ قدمك هناك تستطيع ان تمارس اي عمل واي نشاط تجاري ضمن النظم المعتمدة وتستطيع ان تمتلك وتبيع وتشتري ، عكس ماهو عندنا هنا رغم تشدقنا بسمو الاسلام وتعليمات نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم ولكن الكلام شيء والواقع شيء اخر فبكل تأكيد تعلم حضرتك بأنه يوجد تصنيفات للبشر فأنت حسب لونك ومكان ولادتك وجنسيتك فالويل والثبور ان فكرت بالمساواة وما نظام الرق الحديث الا اكبر شاهد والذي يسمونه زورا وبهتان بنظام الكفيل خلص الله المسلمين من ويلاته ،،،، ليس هذا فقط فنظام المعقب والكفيل في بلادنا للاسف اصبح قطاعا من قطاعات العمل العتيدة فالعاملين فيه بمئات اللآلاف لا ينقصه الا نظام داخلي ونقابة وتأمين صحي؟؟؟ 

* تعلمت اخي الكريم في سنة واحدة ما يكافئ عشرات السنين في بلادنا في مجالات اجتماعية حيث دخلت في بوتقة جمعت وعكست الوانا ومشاكل العالم الاسلامي فباحتكاكي المباشر مع الجالية المسلمة هناك بمختلف اعراقها والوانها وافكارها واعمارها وعناصرها وجنسياتها واختلاف مستوياتها التعليمية والمهنية ،، ومختلف مقاصدها العقدية والمذهبية ،،،،، خرجت بالكثيير ،، حقا كانت مغامرة في ادغال التناقضات العجيبة التي تفسر حديثي رسول الله عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام اولهما ....سوف تتداعى عليكم الامم كما يتداعى الاكلة الى قصعتها .... ، 
وثانيهما ... لو دخلوا جحر ضب ،،،، وتركت لك ولصاحب الافهام اتمام الحديث والباقي ،،،،،

* ما ذكرته اعلاه غالبه يصب في الامور الادارية اما من حيث الامور الهندسية والمهنية او الفنية فلقد تعلمت الكثييير فهناك اختصاصات غير موجودة عندنا ، هي هناك عليها اهتمام كبير ،،، كما انه يوجد عندنا سلوك مهني وتخصصات هي مختلفة كليا عما هناك والحديث فيها طويييل ،،،، من الطريف ان اذكر لك ان كميات الخرسانات التي نبني فيها نحن هنا فيلا من دورين هناك يبنون بها عمارة من سبعة طوابق ؟؟؟؟ ومما يؤسفنى كثيرا هو انه يتوفر لدينا الكثير من المال والمواد والعقول النيرة ولكن انتاجيتنا تساوي عشر انتاجهم ،،،، لماذا؟؟ عندنا الفرد مقهور منعدم شعوره بالعمل الجماعي منعدم المسؤولية هكذا ربيناه ، لا يستطيع ان يعتمد على نفسه ثم تعال خطوة اخرى فالحقد والحسد واللامبالاة والاهمال ســـــمـــات جامعة مانعة حادقة محدقة يتم تربيتها وصونها وتغذيتها في كل صوب ،،، فالتعليم يزرع فينا الدروس الخصوصية التي تعنى عندي الخيانة في امانة العمل ،،،، لماذا هي وزارات التعليم عندنا إذا ،،، نعم هي كي تعلم الطفل على حمل كتبه على ظهره يوميا من والى المدرسة والتي بمجموعها تزن ثلاث عشر كيلو حتى الطفل نفسه لم يصل الى هذا الوززززن ،،، اليس فينا عاقلا يفكر اين نحن يا مفكرون ،،، الا نعرف حتى التقلييييد في هذه للاسف ،، ارجو المولى العلي القدير ان يصلح الحال والاحوال ،،،

سلام !!


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (21 مايو 2013)

ArSam قال:


> أما سؤالك عن الفروق بين العمل في منطقتنا والعمل في بلدان الغرب من جميع النواحي فالجواب على جميع النواحي يحتاج الى مجلدات ولكن سأنتقي لك بعض الفروق فقط في بعض النواحي وبشكل رؤوس اقلام والتي ستسعفني بها ذاكرتي ولعلي استطيع ان اكتبها بشكل نقاط:
> 
> * هناك في الغرب ولاسباب عده اهمها الاستقرار السياسي فإنه يوجد نظام للعمل والشركات والقوانين والتعليمات فمن ترك مكان عمله فإن الشركة لن تنهار بل سيبدأ البديل وسيستمر من حيث انتهى ذاك المنسحب خلافا لما هو عندنا فالشخص الواحد هو نفسه القانون وهو نفسه النظام فإذا غاب او تغير فإن الجديد سيبدأ من جديد وينبذ ما كان موجودا وهكذا ،،،،
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم

اخى الكريم : نور الدين
كم اسعدنى غوصك فى ثنايا تجربتك . التى اعتقد ان بها الكثير والكثير .
وأن ما تذكرة . بارك الله فيك ... هو اقل القليل منها .
واتمنى ألا تحرمنا من تكملة سرد تلك التجربة . وأن يتسع صدرك لذلك .

وادعو الله عز وجل ان يبارك فيك ولك وبك . ويديم عليك نعمة الصحة والعافية .
وان يغفر لك ولوالديك .

تحياتى لك .


----------



## علي المجمعي (22 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الاستاذ الفاضل نور الدين:
هل لك ان تذكر لنا بعض المواقف الصعبة التي مررت بها في مشاريعك الهندسية


----------



## علي المجمعي (22 مايو 2013)

وسؤال اخر:
ان كنت في لجنة تقييم او تعيين مهندسين، فما هي الاسئلة التي توجهها للمتقدم
ان كان حديث التخرج، سواء ان كان المطلوب منفذ او مصمم؟


----------



## ArSam (22 مايو 2013)

علي المجمعي قال:


> وسؤال اخر:
> ان كنت في لجنة تقييم او تعيين مهندسين، فما هي الاسئلة التي توجهها للمتقدم
> ان كان حديث التخرج، سواء ان كان المطلوب منفذ او مصمم؟



سؤال هام ورائع سيتم بعون الله الإجابة عليه وسنضم حالة المهندس ذا الخبرة أيضاً للأهمية ، والله ولي التوفيق وهو المستعان !


----------



## تامر شهير (23 مايو 2013)

الانشاءات فن يمارسه كل من هب ودب .... قليل من الخبرة تجعلك قادرا على فتح مؤسسة او شركة ومعدات وجلب عمال وممارسة المهنة دون اى مراعاة لاصول المهنة ...

وفى ظل ان المال هو المكون الاساسى لممارسة هذه المهنة ..
وفى ظل شيوع نظم الانشاء التقليدية فلا مجال للابتكار الا ف اقل القليل من الشركات العملاقة ...
وفى ظل ان المهندس المدنى يفترض به ان يكون ملما بالامور الفنية وكذلك الادارية والمحاسبية وخبرة التعامل مع العمال ..و...و..الخ 
وكل هذه الامور اعلاه ...نجد ان هناك قطاعا عريضا من عوام الناس ... فعليا من هم افضل من بعض المهندسين ... بجمع كل المهارات اعلاه ...

من وجهة نظر حضرتك كيف يمكن لمهندس حديث التخرج ان يشق طريقه ويبرز مواهبه ..ويثقل من خبراته ...
بل وحتى المهندس صاخب الخبرة من 5-10 سنوات ... كيف له ان يحفر اسمه على الصخر ..
ولك تحياتى ...


----------



## تامر شهير (23 مايو 2013)

مقطع ماساوى لاستاذ كبير كان لى الشرف ان اتعلم على يديه _ الله يرحمه - ويجعل مثواه الجنة ...


----------



## ArSam (23 مايو 2013)

علي المجمعي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الاستاذ الفاضل نور الدين:
> هل لك ان تذكر لنا بعض المواقف الصعبة التي مررت بها في مشاريعك الهندسية


--------------------- 

على ما اذكر اني اوردت بعض المواقف الصعبة في ثنايا كتاباتي السابقة ولكن على كل سأزيدكم هنا شيئا آخر. ..... ،،،

1. احد المواقف التي مرت بي في ثمانينيات القرن الماضي حينها كنت مهندسا لموقع من طرف المقاول وكان المشروع عبارة عن عمارة سكنية ثمان ادوار ومساحة الدور الواحد بحدود الف واربعمئة مترا مربعا منها دورين تجاري وكان السقف نوع هوردي وكنت اتابع صب الاعمدة والادوار المتكررة وفجأة ظهر فشل في قوة كسر المكعبات بل لنقل قوة كسر المكعبات كانت اقل من المطلوب تعاقديا ، لم تكن هذه بحد ذاتها الموقف الصعب فنيا بل كانت الصدمة لي هي تواطؤ مدير المشروع الذي هو مديري ، كان تواطؤه مع شركة الخرسانة يغطيه بدهاءه ، كان موقفا صعبا حيث وقعت حينها فريسة بين ضميري وبين مديري ، واصررت على نصرة الحق والضمير ، الغش لم يمتد ليشكل خطرا فنيا فهذا كان مستوعبا وضمن المقبول ، ولكنه اصاب فرقا ماليا الذي في نهاية الامر تم حله وتسويته بالتراضي مع المالك.
وانتصر الضمير بحمد الله ،


2. وفي التسعينيات التي مضت طلب مني اجراء تصاميم وحسابات لمنشآت تصنع من اغشية صناعية قاسية تشبه الفايبر جلاس على ان تكون اسقف ومظلات ذات اشكال فراغية ، كان احدها قبة تزيد عن بضعة وعشرين مترا قطرا ، وكانت الجهة المالكة هي الهيئة الملكية في الجبيل وينبع وبعد الاطلاع على طلباتهم (الدقيقة) في اول اجتماع كان بالنسبة لي موقفا صعبا لتلبيتها في الوقت المناسب وبفضل الله وبعد ان اضطررت الى شراء برامج تحليل وتصميم هندسية اصلية عالية الثمن وانتظرت وصولها بفارغ الصبر ، انجزت المهمات التي تمت باجمل من المتوقع.
 وانتصرت الارادة بفضل الله.


3. كنت احد اعضاء فريق انتاج مناقصة مشروع صناعي بما فيها التصاميم بكافة تخصصاتها والذي وصل عدد اللوحات الهندسيه فيه الى مايزيد عن الستة مأة لوحة كانت القيمة التقديرية للعطاء 120 مليون ، والمتقدمون يجب ان يكون تصنيفهم عالمي ، كانت المفاجئة هو تقدم شركتين فقط ، احدها بقيمة 330 مليون والاخرى 300 مليون ، وبالطبع كانت الصدمة ان توجهت اصابع الاتهام بالفشل وسوء تقدير التكاليف والحساب الى فريق العمل كاملا واعطيت التعليمات من الجهات العليا بالترسية على صاحب الثلاثمأة مليون ، ولكن اصرار زميلي رأس الفريق على رفض التكليف وعدم الانصياع كان موقفا جبارا ، جمع بعده المسؤولين واقنعهم بتجزئة المشروع الى ثلاث مقاولين محليين واعيدت المناقصة وتمت ترسيته بقيمة 98 مليون وانتهى اكماله بحدود 130 مليون بعد التغييرات ،،، وبالطبع كانت التكريمات والتقديرات صفرا على اليمين ،،،
والسر في قيمة العرض العالية كان لغزا لا يحل إلا بتأويله أنه كانت نكهته تواطئ الشركتين بتقديم عرضين وهميين لتأكل الكتف دون طهي.
وانتصر التقليد العربي بتكريم الفريق بكلمات الشكر الجافة.


4. احد مقاولي تنفيذ ابراج نقل الطاقة والاتصالات التي كان بعضها بارتفاع 42 مترا كنت مشرفا من قبل المالك على تدقيق واستلام تصاميمه والتى انجزها في احد الدول الاسوية واخذ اذنا شفويا بتعجيل استيراد هذه الابراج من هناك على شرطي له بتقديم مذكرة حسابية ناجحة ، وللاسف وصلت البضاعة الى الميناء حين سلم مذكراته وتم اثبات ان كل تصميماته وحساباته كانت غير آمنة خلال ثلاث مرات ، ورفض استلام البضاعة لأنه كان شارطا على المصنع بقبول الاستشاري حساباته ، وتحول المقاول بالطبع الى بلد آخر قدم لنا منه تصميما آمنا وبقطاعات معدنية تزيد عشرين بالمأة عن الاول وارخص سعرا ، حتى اللحظة لا غرابة ،،، ولكن من التسهيلات التي منحتها للمقاول سمحت له بتقديم دراستين لتصميم القواعد على تكون الاولى لبشة والثانية خوازيق هذا لاتاحة فرصة اي الحلين توفرت له امكاناته فسوف يكون جاهزا للتنفيذ دون ان يضيع علينا فترات المراجعة والتصميم والتدقيق والاعتماد وخلافه ، ومن ضمن تعليمات الاعتماد التي دونتها له على الخرائط التي اعتمدتها للخوازيق بعمق خمسة عشر مترا وكانت ثمان اشتراطات من ابرزها استعمال القميص والبنتونايت وعلى ان يتم تجنب حفر اي خازوقين متجاورين في آن واحد تجنبا لأنهيارات التربة ، خالف المقاول التعليمات وحصلت انهيارات تربة منعته من سحب القميص الذي حاول فيه مرات تسببت بقطع الحبال الفولاذية منتجة إصابة بشريه حينها تم افتضاح أمره على مستوى عالي ، ولحل المشكلة قدم المقاول دراسة جديدة يريد بها إثبات أن المحافظة على القميص المعدني في مكانه واكمال الصب هو اجود مما لم يكن القميص ، الامر الذي رأيت فيه الخطأ وعكس مايريد فالقميص كان من الفولاذ الاسود العادي وليس نوع عالي المقاومة للاكسدة كما وان الاحتكاك بين الخرسانة والتربة أعلى بكثييير مما هو بين الفولاذ والتربه ...... ، فكانت المناظرات على اشدها فهو كان يشد ازره مهندس امريكي مدير المنطقة هدفة سرعة الانجاز وعدم تعطيل العمل ولو لحظة ،،، كانت حلقات من المحاججات والنقاشات قاسية فقد كانت تتم امام حشد من فرق عمل بمختلف التخصصات والتوجهات والجنسيات وتم الامر في النهاية على ان يتم اضافة خازوق مجاور جديد ..
وانتصر العلم والفن بحمد لله ونعمته ،، 
والسلام ​


----------



## علي المجمعي (23 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير، مواقف بعضها صعب جدا، نسأل الله ان يوفقك في مسيرتك


----------



## ArSam (27 مايو 2013)

تامر شهير قال:


> مقطع ماساوى لاستاذ كبير كان لى الشرف ان اتعلم على يديه _ الله يرحمه - ويجعل مثواه الجنة ...



شكرًا أخ تامر ، 
فعلا مقطع مأساوي يؤشر على موضع مرضي خطير ويبرز صور تعبر عن نتائج هذا المرض الخطير، 
يتحمل مسؤولية سبب هذا المرض ومسؤلية علاجه المجتمع بكامله ، 
أولهم الإدارات الحكومية تليهم المنظمات المهنية ثم الهيئات التعليمية وآخرهم الأفراد أصحاب الضمائر ،،،
رحم الله الدكتور رحمة واسعة وغفر ذنبه ورفع قدره والمسلمين أجمعين ،
سلام


----------



## hamad 2010 (29 مايو 2013)

يعطيك العافية على المعلومات المفيدة​


----------



## المهندسةسمر (29 مايو 2013)

ماشاءالله فعلا نموزج يقتدي به


----------



## king-20 (8 يونيو 2013)

أحبك في الله يا استاذنا الحبيب


----------



## king-20 (8 يونيو 2013)

ArSam قال:


> ---------------------
> 
> على ما اذكر اني اوردت بعض المواقف الصعبة في ثنايا كتاباتي السابقة ولكن على كل سأزيدكم هنا شيئا آخر. ..... ،،،
> 
> ...



كم احبك في الله يا استاذنا الحبيب


----------



## ArSam (14 يونيو 2013)

king-20 قال:


> كم احبك في الله يا استاذنا الحبيب



احبك الله الذي أحببتنا فيه وبارك الله فيك وغفر لك ولوالديك وللمسلمين.


----------



## ArSam (14 يونيو 2013)

علي المجمعي قال:


> وسؤال اخر:
> ان كنت في لجنة تقييم او تعيين مهندسين، فما هي الاسئلة التي توجهها للمتقدم
> ان كان حديث التخرج، سواء ان كان المطلوب منفذ او مصمم؟



لا شك انه قبل عمل أي مقابلة للتوظيف يلزم معرفة عدة أمور منها نوع الوظيفة ادارية مكتبية قيادية فنية اشراف والمهمات المطلوبة إنجازها ونوع نشاط الشركة فهي مالك تنفيذ مقاول استشاري ،،، 

المستوى المطلوب من المتقدم ،،، متدرب ، وسط ،، خبير ،، مستشار ،، مدقق ،، ،،، الخ ... ثم أيضاً الإلمام بالظروف البيئية عن سوق العماله وعن مكان العمل أو التوظيف او المشروع فقد يكون المشروع ليس في نفس مكان المقابلة،، 


عند عمل مقابله مهندس مبتدئ للعمل في مشروع وأكون احد أفراد اللجنة فيهمني ان استخرج عدة أمور اقيسها من خلال قرائتي لسيرته الذاتية ثم من مقابلته :
 
ثلاث تهم الشخصية للمتقدم واثنان تهم التحصيل العلمي الخصهم كالتالي:


اولا التحصيل العلمي ، بالشكل الذي يقنعني انه فعلا هو متعلم الى الحد الأدنى من العلوم الهندسية التي تؤهله قراءة الخرائط وفهم رموزها بالإضافة إلى التعامل مع البيانات ذات العلاقة بالمهنة يعني يفهم ماهو الأسمنت وأنواعه ، الحديد وأنواعه ، السقف ، العمود ، القاعدة ، الحفر ... الخ 


ثانيا شخصية المهندس من جانبها الأول التعامل مع فريق العمل يعني ادارته للعلاقة الجماعية يعنى بمختصر القول التواصل ،


ثالثا شخصية المهندس من جانبها الثاني كيفية توليد آليات بناء المعرفة التي لا يملكها ،،،


رابعا ان يملك المولد الذاتي للحركة أو الطاقة الدافعة للعمل بالجد والنشاط فهو يحب عمله ويندفع اليه بشكل ذاتي لانه يفخر بتحصيل إنجاز ما ينتظره. 


خامسا اللغة ومستوى إتقانها فهذا البند من الأهمية عالي جدا حيث كثيرا ما يحصل الأخطاء والمشاكل بسبب تدني مستوى اللغة. 


 وبالطبع لمعرفة كل بند من هذه البنود لها طرق مختلفه باستنباطها من خلال مجريات المقابلة بالإضافة إلى قراءة اوراق السيرة الذاتية وسؤال طالب التوظيف عن بنودها ،،

يتبع ...


----------



## هندسة وطن (16 يونيو 2013)

سؤال للمهندس الاخ العزيز واعزرنى فى سؤالى
هل مره عليك فى حياتك المهنية انك( اخطاءت مرة فى اى عمل كلفت به منذ
بدات حياتك العملية خطاء كبير جدا وظننت انه فى لحظتها بانك ستفقد عملك
او مرت خواطر وظنون براسك بان هذه مشكلة كبيرة وقعت فيها وسالت الله
ان يخرجك منها) ..فاحيانا يواجه احدنا مثل هذه المشاكل ورغم ضخامتها
وصعوبتها ولكن فى الاخر يجد انها اتحلت.
ودمت


----------



## محمد سنبله (16 يونيو 2013)

ارجو الرد علي هذا السؤال 
كيفيه اكتساب الخبره وكيف اكون مهندس مميز في وسط زملائي المهندسين


----------



## ENG_M9M_SADEK (16 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم


----------



## ArSam (18 يونيو 2013)

علي المجمعي قال:


> وسؤال اخر:
> ان كنت في لجنة تقييم او تعيين مهندسين، فما هي الاسئلة التي توجهها للمتقدم
> ان كان حديث التخرج، سواء ان كان المطلوب منفذ او مصمم؟



لا شك انه قبل عمل أي مقابلة للتوظيف يلزم معرفة عدة أمور منها نوع الوظيفة ادارية مكتبية قيادية فنية اشراف والمهمات المطلوبة إنجازها ونوع نشاط الشركة فهي مالك تنفيذ مقاول استشاري ،،، 


المستوى المطلوب من المتقدم ،،، متدرب ، وسط ،، خبير ،، مستشار ،، مدقق ،، ،،، الخ ... ثم أيضاً الإلمام بالظروف البيئية عن سوق العماله وعن مكان العمل أو التوظيف او المشروع فقد يكون المشروع ليس في نفس مكان المقابلة،، 


عند عمل مقابله مهندس مبتدئ للعمل في مشروع وأكون احد أفراد اللجنة فيهمني ان استخرج عدة أمور اقيسها من خلال قرائتي لسيرته الذاتية ثم من مقابلته :


ثلاث تهم الشخصية للمتقدم واثنان تهم التحصيل العلمي الخصهم كالتالي:


اولا التحصيل العلمي ، بالشكل الذي يقنعني انه فعلا هو متعلم الى الحد الأدنى من العلوم الهندسية التي تؤهله قراءة الخرائط وفهم رموزها بالإضافة إلى التعامل مع البيانات ذات العلاقة بالمهنة يعني يفهم ماهو الأسمنت وأنواعه ، الحديد وأنواعه ، السقف ، العمود ، القاعدة ، الحفر ... الخ 


ثانيا شخصية المهندس من جانبها الأول التعامل مع فريق العمل يعني ادارته للعلاقة الجماعية يعنى بمختصر القول التواصل ،


ثالثا شخصية المهندس من جانبها الثاني كيفية توليد آليات بناء المعرفة التي لا يملكها ،،،


رابعا ان يملك المولد الذاتي للحركة أو الطاقة الدافعة للعمل بالجد والنشاط فهو يحب عمله ويندفع اليه بشكل ذاتي لانه يفخر بتحصيل إنجاز ما ينتظره. 


خامسا اللغة ومستوى إتقانها فهذا البند من الأهمية عالي جدا حيث كثيرا ما يحصل الأخطاء والمشاكل بسبب تدني مستوى اللغة. 


وبالطبع لمعرفة كل بند من هذه البنود لها طرق مختلفه باستنباطها من خلال مجريات المقابلة بالإضافة إلى قراءة اوراق السيرة الذاتية وسؤال طالب التوظيف عن بنودها ،،


*يتبع ...*


ما تم ذكره سابقا هي أمور عامة تنطبق على كل متقدم الى العمل بوظيفة ما ويتفاوت أهمية كل بند من بنودها المذكورة أعلاه حسب ثلاث عوامل اولها المستوى المطلوب من المتقدم المهني من مبتدئ حتى محترف أو مدير ، ثانيا نوع الوظيفة ومكانها ومتطلباتها ومستواها وواجباتها والمخرجات المطلوبة منها ،،،، أما الثالث فهو صاحب التوظيف يعني المالك الموظف كم هو راصد من ميزانية وبدلات وما هي متطلباته كمخرجات منتظرة. 

ان المتخرج حديثاً يراعى في مستوى تقييمه عدة أمور يقبل منه مستوى معقول من الخبرة الفنية ذات العلاقة بالاختصاص لكني شخصيا أركز على أمرين اثنين هامين في نظري هما
الاول ان يكون صاحب طاقة وحركة نابعة من قناعة ذاتية
ثانيا انه يعرف ويعلم كيف يبني خبراته ذاتيا بكل سلاسة من خلال الفرص التي تتاح له سواء مع فريق العمل أو مع ظروف الموقع. مثال (يستطيع اقتناص المعلومة التي يجهلها بكل أدب واحترام من غيره دون ان يشعر غيره بأنه لم يكن يعلمها) 
هاتين الميزتين تجعل منه رجل بناء معطاء يتدارك النقص في الجوانب التي تمر تحت يده. 
وأما الأسئلة التي يمكن ان اطرحها على المبتدئ فسأذكر أمثلة سريعة هنا:
أعطيه خريطة اطلب منه شرح ما يستطيع فهمه منها. 
ارسم له عدة مسائل انشائية بسيطة جداً جداً (مثال كمرة مرتكزة ارتكاز بسيط أو مع كابولي) واطلب منه رسم شكل مخطط العزوم والقص تحت حمولات متعددة. (مثال آخر إطار مع حمولة مركزة أو عزم على احد أعمدته). 
اطرح عليه مسمى مهمة تنفيذية في الموقع طلبها المالك فما هي الخطوات التي ستتخذها لانجازها. 
اطرح عليه مشكلة تنفيذية اكتشفها في الموقع ماهي الخطوات التي سيأخذها للحل. 
طبعا طريقة الأجوبة ستحدد اتساع تفكيره وشمولية تناوله لحل المشاكل واتخاذ القرارات ومدي معرفته العلمية بفك رموز الخريطة ،،، وهكذا ،،،


أما بالنسبة للمحترف فإن الأمر سيختلف اهمية في ما يمكن التركيز عليه في المقابلة فالبنود السابقة مطلوب توفرها جميعها في المتقدم ولكن بنسب أهمية مختلفة لكل بند منها ويضاف إليها عوامل جديدة الخصها كالتالي:


اولا نوع سابق الخبرة طولها زمنيا ومستواها ومجالها وتعددها ونضوجها وعلاقتها بالوظيفة الجديدة. 


ثانيا نتائج الإنجازات التي تم تحقيقها من الخبرات السابقة ومعرفة حالات الفشل والنجاح فيها ومدى تأثير ذلك في الوظيفة الجديدة. 


نقطة هامة أخرى تضاف إلى ما ذكرنا سابقا هي ان يجب افراد بند خاص يحدده طبيعة الوظيفة بحد ذاتها سواء في التقييم أو دراسة طلب المتقدم. 


مدير المقابلة الشخصية يجب ان يضع سلم تقديري للمسائل المطلوبة ويعطي كل منها علامة يعني درجة تقديرية ويتم استدعاء مهندسون آخرون للمشاركة في المقابلة ووضع علامات التقييم في الجدول المذور كل حسب رؤيته ثم تؤخذ بعين الاعتبار كافة المشاركات. 


كيفية حل المشاكل هل له نظرة شاملة تعتبر كافة الجوانب في مشكلة ما أم انه يركز على المسألة من زاوية واحدة أو على ظاهرها. أعني هنا طريقة تناوله لعلاج مشكلة ما هذا كما تم بيانه أعلاه. 


هل لديه الحس الهندسي باتخاذ القرارات وتقييم المشكلة والبحث عن البدائل أم انه مجرد يقوم مقام أستاذ رياضيات يحل معادلات حسابية ورقية. فالحس الهندسي ثم الحس القيادي أو المشاركة الجماعية في العمل هي أمور تعتبر من اهم المميزات التي تبرز المرشح إلى منصة النجاح والتفوق. 


بعض المطبات الهوائية (ومضات وعبر)


يجب الانتباه ان بعض المتقدمين يملك لسانا كثير الحركة والفلسفة ويميل إلى حب الظهور لكنه غير متمكن في إمكاناته الفنية أو الإدارية أو فريق العمل. لا تبالغ فيما تملك من امكانات. 


احد المتقدمين خسر الوظيفة بسبب خطأ في كتابته لتهجئة كلمة انجليزية في صفحة سيرته الذاتية. (تكلفة ام شاطئ بحر) انتبه جيدا لمظهر سيرتك الذاتية فهي تعبر عن اداءك. 


احدهم فاز بالوظيفة لانه احسن التعبير والشرح عما يملك من خبرات عبر صفحة نت. 


احدهم فقد وظيفته بعد فترة لسببين الاول قوة الثرثرة مع قلة الدراية التطبيقية الثاني ينسب لنفسه انجازات الاخرين. 


احدهم بمهنة مساح وفي فترة التجربة قدم تقريرا يفيد انزياحا قدره سبعة سنتمترات بين نقطتين واقعتين على محور كمرة معدنية قطاعها h وطولها تسعة امتار.


----------



## ArSam (19 يونيو 2013)

ENG_M9M_SADEK قال:


> السلام عليكم



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ArSam (19 يونيو 2013)

هنا بعض الأسئلة التي أقوم شخصيا بتوجيهها للمتقدم المحترف:

ان كان المرشح للعمل كمدير موقع (منفذ):
:31: تفضل حدثنا عن سابق خبراتك عقب التخرج. 
ماذا تعرف عن شركتنا. (هنا بالطبع يتبين مدى اهتمامه برصد المستقبل ومدى ونوعية تفكيره عما يتوقعه من دهاليز جديدة ،،، )
ماذا تستطيع ان تقدم لشركتنا في وظيفة منفذ أو مدير موقع؟
ماذا تتوقع من تحديات؟ وكيف تتوقع امكانياتك في حلها؟ وهل امكانياتك تتناسب مع الوظيفة التي تقدمت لها؟ كيف؟
ماهي المميزات التي تتوقع ان تحصل عليها؟
لماذا تريد ان تغير مكان عملك؟
كيف تتعامل مع أومر التغيير؟
اذا استلمت مشروع متأخر 30 بالمأة من مدة الإنجاز ماذا تعمل لتدارك 
الأمر؟ كيف تخطط لتأمين المواد اللازمة وخاصة طويلة الأجل؟
كم هي أكبر قيمة لمشروع نفذته بإدارتك منفردا؟ ونتائج ذلك؟
بالطبع سيتخلل عرضه بعض الأسئلة الاستفسارية عن نوع المشروع وضخامته وطبيعة مسؤولياته وواجباته ومدى إنجازه ونسبة نجاحه وماهي الأخطاء التي حصلت معه والدروس والعبر التي استفادها واستخرجها وما هي المصاعب وكيف تغلب عليها. وعلى الغالب سيتم اختيار احد مشاريعه لنطبق عليه هذه الاستفسارات. 
الترتيبات اللازمة في الموقع يوميا والتحضيرات الأسبوعية المسبقة ، أهمية المصدر المالي واليد العاملة وتأمين المواد والمعدات ، التعامل مع الاستشاري أو المشرف أو المالك وكيفية الحصول على إذن البدء بالعمل ثم تسليمه وتوثيقه ثم تغطيته ، المسار الحرج وأنواع الأنشطة التي يتم التركيز عليها ،، استلام الموقع والتسليم التجريبي الأولي ثم النهائي مدى اطلاعه على أنواع الأعمال الأخرى كالكهرباء والميكانيك ونظم الإطفاء ،،، حسب نوع المشروع بالطبع ،،،، وهكذا ،،،
تخطيط مسبق ، حشد طاقات لازمة ، إدارة الموقع ، إنجاز ، حل مشاكل مع توقعها مسبقا ان أمكن ، توثيق الإنجاز ،، سلاسة عمل مع كافة الأطراف ،، علاقات جيدة مع كافة طبقات الإنجاز بدءا من العامل وانتهاء بالمالك ،،، كله حسب المشروع وما يسمح به دوره. 

ان كان المرشح للعمل هو مصمم:
:31: تفضل حدثنا عن سابق خبراتك عقب التخرج. ماذا تعرف عن شركتنا. (هنا بالطبع يتبين مدى اهتمامه برصد المستقبل ومدى ونوعية تفكيره عما يتوقعه من دهاليز جديدة ،،، )
ماذا تستطيع ان تقدم لشركتنا في وظيفة مصمم؟
ماذا تتوقع من تحديات؟ وكيف تتوقع امكانياتك في حلها؟ وهل امكانياتك تتناسب مع الوظيفة التي تقدمت لها؟ كيف؟
ماهي المميزات التي تتوقع ان تحصل عليها؟
لماذا تريد ان تغير مكان عملك؟
ماهو أصعب مشروع صممته؟ 
ماهو أضخم مشروع صممته؟
ما هي ابتكاراتك في طرق الحساب والتصميم؟
اختصار العمل؟ وجدولة المتكرر منه؟
طرق إظهار نتائج التصميم المذكرة الحسابية ، اللوحات ، المواصفات ،، الشروط العامة الخاصة ،،، ؟
كيف تدقق مشروع ما؟ الخطوات والعناصر التي تركز عليها؟
اذا تم تكليفك بتصميم وتوسعة مبني قائم مكون من ثلاث أدوار كي يصبح أكبر مساحة وأعلى بدورين ماذا تفعل خطوه خطوه لو سمحت؟ 
بالطبع سيتخلل عرضه الأسئلة الاستفسارية عن نوع المشروع وضخامته وطبيعة مسؤولياته ونوع البرامج التي استخدمها خرسانة أم معدني أم طرق أم كباري وسنختار احد المشاريع لنركز فيه أكثر عن طريقة اختيار نظام القواعد وتوزيع الأعمدة والنظام الهيكلي وعقد الاتصال للعناصر وبالطبع فيما اذا كان محضرا معه نموذجا لذلك فهذا يعني انه مهتم ويمكن استخدام مخرجاته المذكرة الحسابية للمناقشة ، طريقة ادخال المعطيات وترجمة الواقع إلى موديل ، كيفية التأكد من سلامة وصحة المعطيات المدخلة من الأخطاء البشرية ،، ثم كيفية تناول المخرجات يعني النتائج وطريقة استقراؤها والتأكد من سلامتها من الشذوذ بتدقيقات قد تكون يدوية أو تقريبية لبعض العناصر وحصرهم بالمعقول ،،، 

وبالطبع يتم تعبئة الجدول التقييمي للمهندس بإعطائه الدرجة التقديرية عن كل بند من قبل المجتمعين وبناء على ذلك ينظر في 
حالات المتقدمين ان كانوا أكثر من واحد وبالطبع بما يتناسب مع موقع العمل. 
أرجو للجميع التوفيق. 
سلام
:1:


----------



## ArSam (20 يونيو 2013)

هندسة وطن قال:


> سؤال للمهندس الاخ العزيز واعزرنى فى سؤالى
> هل مره عليك فى حياتك المهنية انك( اخطاءت مرة فى اى عمل كلفت به منذ
> بدات حياتك العملية خطاء كبير جدا وظننت انه فى لحظتها بانك ستفقد عملك
> او مرت خواطر وظنون براسك بان هذه مشكلة كبيرة وقعت فيها وسالت الله
> ...



أهلا بهندسة الوطن جعلك الله من الذين يبنون ويهندسون الوطن فهو بأمس الحاجة إلى سواعدك الطيبة. 
هذا السؤال أتوقع انه فعال في حالة المهندس الذي يتخرج دون ان يكون عنده أي خلفية عملية أو تدريبية ثم يتم تكليفه بمهمة هندسية متقدمة فيجد إغراء الراتب أو المميزات إغراءا لقبوله هذه المهمة عندئذ توقع وأتوقع ان سؤالك سيجد مثالا حقيقيا عنده. 

أما إنك وجهت السؤال إلي شخصيا فإنك لم تصب الهدف بسبب أنني بحمد الله ، رزقني ربي والداً معطاءً يعشق المقاولات يحفظه ربي ، ليس ذلك فقط بل وأبدع في تكليفي بمهامه الخاصة منذ نعومة أظفاري وبالتالي دخلت الهندسة في الجامعة وكنت قبل متخرجاً من بين يديه الشريفتين ، هذا جعلني أخطو في جامعتي بهدوء وثبات وثقة ومعرفة فدمجت العلوم النظرية بعجينة الخبرة العملية في وعاء الهواية فأصبحت عند كل خلطة أفسر كل خطوة عملية اكتسبتها بمعادلة نظرية اتعلمها في الجامعة فتوازت فيها الدراية مع الحكاية إلى أن تخرجت ،،، 
وبالتالي أظن انك أدركت مغزى كلامي الذي يعني نتيجة لهذا المسار الذي اعطانيه ربي أن احتمالية تواجد الخطأ الهندسي الكبير غير وارد ولم يرد في حياتي الهندسية لا في التصميم ولا في التنفيذ ،، 
اسأل الله العلي القدير ان يجنبك الوقوع في أي خطأ سواء كان كبيراً او صغيراً ،،،

أما من ناحية أخرى يمكن القول أنه في كثير من الليالي كان لا يهنأ لي فيها نوم ولا يغمض لي فيها جفن ، هذه الليالي كانت تمر عندما كنت اصمم إنشائيا بعض المشاريع الفريدة والجديدة في مساري ،،، 
حيث كان خيالي بدلا من ان ينام ينطلق ويسبح في الحلول والبدائل إلى ان يرفع الأذان ،،،

أمثلة لهذه المشاريع : 
منشآت قشرية من أغشية لدائنية ذات مواد جديدة ، 
وقبة كبيرة من قطاعات الألومنيوم ، 
مظلة سماوية طولها خمس وأربعون مترا تحمل زجاجا ملونا أو قل معشق. 
..... الخ ،،،
هذا كل مافي الأمر يا عزيزي ، 
اشكر مرورك وبارك الله فيك ،

سلام


----------



## ArSam (21 يونيو 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> ارجو الرد علي هذا السؤال
> كيفيه اكتساب الخبره وكيف اكون مهندس مميز في وسط زملائي المهندسين





من وجهة نظري 
اكتساب الخبرة تكون عبر 

ثلاث مسارات:​
الاول صفات تتصف بها شخصيا أثناء معاملة الناس في بيت المهنة والمسار
الثاني هو الاحتكاك العملي في المواقع مع نمط المهنة ذاتها وما يتعلق أو يتصل بها من فنون. 
الثالث يعتمد على الرصيد العلمي الذي لديك وآلية تنميته بالإطلاع سواء كان كتب أبحاث مقالات مجلات مواقع نت ،، الخ .....


فالمسار الاول:
ينصب على مالديك من صفات ذاتية سواء كنت تملكها او قمت الآن بتنميتها ومن هذه الصفات على سبيل المثال ،،، صبر ، عزيمة ، أدب استماع ، حسن التواصل ، إنعدام الثرثرة ، التواضع ، الشكر لمن اسدى اليك معروفا ، التشجيع لمن دونك في عمله ،،،، حب اختصاصك ،، الإخلاص ، الصدق ، التضحية ، المثابرة ، الأمانة ، دقة المواعيد ،،،.توثيق الحدث ،، الاهتمام بلب الموضوع دون القشور الخ....
هذه كلها صفات تقلب مهمتك ومهنتك أقول مهنتك إلى متعة تعشقها ،،،،،،،
طبعا هذا له علاقة وثيقة في علاقاتك مع الآخرين في التواصل وتبادل المعلومات والخبرات سواء كانوا هم أعلى منك علما وعملا أو أدنى ،،،،، وايضا سواء كان ذلك في تحصيل العلم أم في متابعة وإدارة العمل والتوجيه والإدارة ،،،،،


المسار الثاني:
النزول إلى المواقع ومتابعة على الأقل مشروع واحد بالكامل من استلام الموقع ثم الحفر ، القواعد الهيكل الخرساني البناء ، التشطيبات المعمارية والميكانيكية والكهربائية .... ، التسليم ،،، مع متابعة الوثائق من خرائط ورسومات واتفاقات وأوامر تغيير وأذونات عمل ومحاضر استلام وتسليم البضاعة وصرف الدفعات وتنسيق المستخلصات ،،،،،، الخ ....


الاستفادة من أصحاب الخبرة بأحد الطرق التالية:
الاحتكاك المباشر معهم بالتواصل والمتابعة في أعمال ومشاريع قيد التنفيذ تكون تحت إشرافهم.
المشاركة في فريق عملهم وبالتالي المشاركة الفعلية بالتوازي مع خبراتهم.
استعمال ودراسة كتبهم أو متابعة افكارهم ونشراتهم وأبحاثهم ومواقعهم على النت. 
دراسة مشاريع قامو بتنفيذها بالحصول على الرسومات ووثائق المشروع. 


صاحب الخبرة ممكن ان يكون اقل منك وظيفيا مثلا فني لكنه في اختصاصه متمكن وبالتالي يمكنك الاستفادة من خبرته بالاصغاء والتقدير والسؤال والشرح أو المتابعة البحثية من خلال تقاريره. 


المسار الثالث:
الاستمرار في طلب العلم في اختصاصك من مصادره المختلفة الخاصة والعامة وبالوسائل المتاحة وما اكثرها اليوم وكما ذكرت أعلاه بعض أنواعها وأرخصها سواء كان ذلك بالإطلائع أو بالتفاعل مع المواقع المهنية على النت. 


أما التميز:
فانك ستكون مميزا اذا أبدعت في عملك وأنجزت مالم ينجزه الآخرون إما بالإتقان أو بسرعة العمل وبجودة التنفيذ أو بقلة التكاليف اقتصاديا أو بسهولة البدائل التى تسلكها مقارنة بغيرك أو انك أوجدت حلولا وطرقا لم يتطرق إليها الآخرون سواء في نوعية المواد المستخدمة أو مدة العمل وخلاف ذلك. 
سلام 
نورالدين


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (21 يونيو 2013)

ننتظر ابداعاتك دائما مهندسنا الغالى م / نور الدين 
اتمنى ان تكون فى صحة وعافية . وادعو الله لك التوفيق والسداد
وأن يغفر الله لك ولوالديك وللمسلمين اجمعين .

تحياتى لك .


----------



## ArSam (22 يونيو 2013)

المهندس طلعت ،
اشكر مرورك واشكر كلماتك اللطيفة ومساندتك الرائعة 
والمشاركات القيمة ،،
وفقك الله وغفر لوالديك ولكل المسلمين. 
سلام


----------



## aaumed (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا على كل ما قدمتموه لنا
لاكن ياريت تجمعزنه على شكل pdf.*​


----------



## Eng.M Fadeel (30 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوووع بجد اكثر من رااااائع ممكن نسميه لقاء مع العمالقة :7: ياااااااارب الواحد يبقي زي المهندسين الافاضل دول بعد التخرج ان شاء الله :56:


----------



## خالد الأزهري (10 سبتمبر 2014)

للرفع ...
نتمنى ان يكون الغائب من اساتذتنا بخير


----------



## عمر عبدالله (11 سبتمبر 2014)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> للرفع ...
> نتمنى ان يكون الغائب من اساتذتنا بخير


تحياتى مهندس خالد افضل ان يكون للتثبيت وليس للرفع فقط


----------



## خالد الأزهري (11 سبتمبر 2014)

عمر عبدالله قال:


> تحياتى مهندس خالد افضل ان يكون للتثبيت وليس للرفع فقط



الموضوع مكانه التثبيت الدائم والله لكن حرصا على اتاحة الفرصة لمواضيع اخري نقوم بفك التثبيت لحين اجراء لقاء جديد ....لا زال في الملتقى الكثير من الاساتذة والزملاء الافاضل ممن نطمع ان نعرف عنهم المزيد لنستفيد من سيرتهم كما نستفيد من علومهم


----------



## رشيد ياسين (22 سبتمبر 2014)

بدنا لقاء مع الاستشارين الجدد
اتمنى لو نبدأ بدكتور يوسف حميضة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (18 يناير 2015)

أتمنى أن نستضيف المهندس القدير

محمد أبو مريم

والمهندس القدير
سمير

والدكتور المهندس 
يوسف حميضة

لكم منى جميعا خالص التحية والشكر​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (18 يناير 2015)

ولا ننسي أيضا
الدكتور القدير والمهندس الخلوق
م. سامر عقيل​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (18 يناير 2015)

هل توافقنى إدارة المنتدى على تثبيت الموضوع والبدء مع المهندس القدير محمد أبو مريم


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (18 يناير 2015)

تم التثبيت و سيتم دعوة الزملاء الأفاضل لبدء اللقاء ..
و سنبدأ بك يا بشمهندس ميشيل و لو مرة أخرى ..
تحياتي


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (18 يناير 2015)

تم التثبيت


----------



## mecheil.edwar (18 يناير 2015)

أشكرك مهندس سيف على خلقك الرفيع ونفسك الطيبة 
إن أذنت لى أن نبدء بالمهندس القدير محمد أبو مريم
وأعدك أن نستمر بالحوار مرة أخرى بإذن الله

وبعد ذلك نتحاور مع بقية المهندسيين
ولا أنسي أيضا صديقى الخلوق جدا وأستاذى القدير 
مهندس محمد السعيد على

وكل سعادتى حينما أكون وسط أهلى وأصدقائى وزملائي من هذا المنتدى الجميل

أسمح لى أن أدعوا الزميل
محمد أبو مريم


----------



## mecheil.edwar (18 يناير 2015)

سأطرح بعض الأسئلة وٍوبقية الزملاء عليهم متابعة الحوار
مع المهندس الخلوق جدا 

محمد أبو مريم


هل يمكنك مهندس محمد 
أن تقدم لنا بعض المعلومات الشخصية عنك

سنة التخرج
الجامعة
مجال العمل والتخصص
المشروعات التى تعمل بها
لنبدء بتلك الأسئلة ولنتابع معك ومع بقية الزملاء
​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (18 يناير 2015)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> سأطرح بعض الأسئلة وٍوبقية الزملاء عليهم متابعة الحوار
> مع المهندس الخلوق جدا ​



أولا اشكرك علي كلماتك الطيبة 
محمد أبو مريم


هل يمكنك مهندس محمد 
أن تقدم لنا بعض المعلومات الشخصية عنك
​في بعض الأحيان يُحب المرء ان يكون مجهول ومعلوماتة الشخصية مجهولة خصوصا في الإلتحاق بمنتدي جديد ولا يدري هل يُمكن أن يكون طرح معلوماتة الشخصية مفيدة أم لا

وهذا في معظم المنتديات

ولكن بعد فترة التحاقي بالمنتدي والمستمرة من 2006, حتي أصبح المنتدي جزء منا جميعاً , وفي بعض الأحيان نتصفحة يوميا ولساعات
وأصبحنا نعرف بعضنا وان كنا لم نتقابل من قبل.

"رب اخ لك لم تلدة امك"

فأبدأ
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الاسم: محمد ابو شادي 32 سنة
متزوج 

مهندس إنشائي أول -Senior Structural Engineer-
محب للقراءة والأطلاع عموماً وفي قسمنا الذي أثر فينا - الهندسة المدنية- خصوصاً

ولعل صفحتي او حسابي علي linkedin تُضيف ما لم أكتبة
http://mohamedabushady.blogspot.com/
https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=220092856


سنة التخرج
​2004

الجامعة
​جامعة الأسكندرية -مصر

مجال العمل والتخصص
​إنشاءات -تصميم- مكتب فني - مهندس إنشائي أول -Senior Structural Engineer-

المشروعات التى تعمل بها
​مشاريع داخل مصر واليمن والأمارات والكويت والسعودية متنوعة من عمارات وفلل وكليات وجامعات الي كباري سواء منشاءات خرسانية او معدنية وسواء كان تصميم فقط أو مكتب فني - تصميم وشوب درونج- في مراحل مختلفة وحسب المكان الذي أعمل فية من مكاتب تصميم أو شركات خدمات هندسية أو شركات مقاولات​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 يناير 2015)

*يبدو اهتمام حضرتك م. محمد بالتصميم اكثر منه من التنفيذ . هل للامر تفسير ام انه امر عادى ؟
وما هى درجات المهندس الانشائى . ?
وعلىاى اساس يحدد انه senior - junior engineer ? 
*


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (18 يناير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *يبدو اهتمام حضرتك م. محمد بالتصميم اكثر منه من التنفيذ . هل للامر تفسير ام انه امر عادى ؟
> *


*
لعلها ميول شخصية واعتقد بتظهر اثناء الكلية وخصوصاً في مواد التصميم structures, concrete, steel, soil ودرجة حب المواد وتحصيلك فيها.


Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:



وما هى درجات المهندس الانشائى . ?
وعلي أى اساس يحدد انه senior - junior engineer ?

أنقر للتوسيع...

الدرجات مختلفة
وتختلف حسب الشركات والخبرة المطلوبة لكل درجة
فهناك تصنيف مختلف غير senior , junior
Engineer I, Entry Level Engineer
Engineer II, Intermediate Level Engineer

ولعل م [MENTION=239099]رزق حجاوي[/MENTION] يفيدنا أكثر في التصانيف*


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (18 يناير 2015)

الزميل الفاضل مهندس محمد أبو شادي ..
ما هو نوع التدريب الذي تلقيته في المجال المعرفي للأكواد و البرامج الانشائية ؟
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (18 يناير 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> الزميل الفاضل مهندس محمد أبو شادي ..
> ما هو نوع التدريب الذي تلقيته في المجال المعرفي للأكواد و البرامج الانشائية ؟
> تقبل تحياتي



بالنسبة للأكواد في التدريب العملي والأحتكاك مع الأخرين والمناقشات
وقد بدء معي منذ الأجازة الصيفية ل 3 مدني , حيث أتصل بي مكتب استشارات هندسية لتدريب لدية - حيث اني كنت ترتيب علي الدفعة لثالثة مدني كنت رقم 11 أخر واحد في الأمتيازات- 
وكانت هذة الأجازة والتدريب فاتحة خير في التعلم وزيادة الحب للهندسة المدنية
وقد كنا 5 متدربين وقد تم تخيرنا أن جزء سيكون تصميم والاخر تدريب موقعي فأخترت التصميم.

وكانت من احسن فترات التحصيل والتنافس العلمي وبحمد لله خلال ال 3 شهور الأجازة أتقنت ال sap2000 وتعلمة لة قصة معي,وبدأت تعلم ال staad III وذلك لميولي للمنشأت المعدنية وكذلك بدأ حبي لعمل شيتات الإكسل حتي أن صممت شيت يصمم M,Q & torsion بالكود المصري ولكن للأسف فقدت ذلك الشيت

وقصة تعلم ال sap2000
اني اثناء التدريب كان مسئول القسم الإنشائي يكبرنا ب 3 أو 4 سنوات وفي البداية كان يكلفنا بأعمال drafting ونقل وكتابة فأردنا ان نتعلم الساب ونساعد في الشغل الفعلي فكان يُماطلنا وذات مرة قال لنا انة يُعطي كورس في مركز معين ولو نحب أن تعلم البرنامج يجب ان ناخذ عندة قرص
وكانت في هذة الفترة 2003 بدأت فيديوهات د عاطف العراقي بالظهور - بارك الله فية وجزاة خيرا- 
وكان دوام المكتب من 9-2 ثم من 6-10 
فقررنا أن نتعلم البرنامج من فيديوهات د عاطف عراقي وقد كان لدرجة انة خلال فترة من 2-6 نشاهد فيديو أو أثنين لدكتور عاطف ونطبقهم وخلال فترة اسبوع كنا قد اكتسبنا الكثير وتم تكليفنا من صاحب المكتب كل متدرب يصمم سقف فعلي.
فلعل الدافع والحاجة هي ما دفعتنا لتعلم

وبالنسبة لمن يبخل بعلمة -فالبحر لا ينقص ان أعطي قطرة أو قطرتين -

وهكذا وفي نهاية ال 3 شهور كنت قد نمذجت مشروع عمارة سكنية 11 دور مع التصميم والأساسات علي خوازيق وحائط ساند خوازيق مع وضع احمال الرياح والزلازل وكان الشغل جاهز لتقديم للمجمعه.

اما باقي البرامج فقد نفعني جدا كوني كنت مدرب لبرنامج tekla وtechnical support من الصبر علي البرامج ومحاولة حل المشاكل وقراءة ال help وال manual والتمتع بذلك والتفكير في حلول غير عادية وايضا الإحتكاك بمنتجين ومصممي برنامج TEkla وكيفية رؤية البرامج بعين المبرمج وليس المستخدم

ونفعنا هذا كثيرا في عمل الشيتات ومقارنتها بmanual البرامج ك ETABS وال SAFE وثقة في نتائج البرامج لاني أقارنها بما صممتة من شيتات.


----------



## عبد القدوس الجزائري (18 يناير 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> تم التثبيت و سيتم دعوة الزملاء الأفاضل لبدء اللقاء ..
> و سنبدأ بك يا بشمهندس ميشيل و لو مرة أخرى ..
> تحياتي




السلام عليكم 

لكم كل الشكر على هذا الموضوع الجيد و الذي يستحق التثبيت الدائم. 

أنا لم أستطع الإطلاع على أغلب الصفحات بسبب كثرة المشاركات و أقترح أن يكون هناك تحديث للمشاركة رقم 2، لفهرس مشاركات الزملاء و الأساتذة الذين تمت إستضافتهم في هذا الموضوع، حتى بستطيع أي متصفح الإطلاع والوصول للمشاركة المرغوبة بكل سهولة، مع الإشارة بأن المشاركة رقم 2 هي فهرس هذا الموضوع.



بالتوفـيـــق​


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (18 يناير 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> تم التثبيت و سيتم دعوة الزملاء الأفاضل لبدء اللقاء ..
> و سنبدأ بك يا بشمهندس ميشيل و لو مرة أخرى ..
> تحياتي



شكرا م سيف على تثبيت هذا الموضوع القيم والشيق . هذا الموضوع المتجدد الذى طالما عرفنا على اخوة نعزهم ونحترمهم ونشتاق لمعرفة المزيد عنهم
وشكرا للمهندس القدير م ميشيل على الدعوه بتجديد الموضوع وتثبيته . 
وشكرا له على اختياره المميز للاخوه المميزن الافاضل وعلى البدء بالمهندس القدير الاخ الفاضل م . محمد ابو مريم

تحياتى


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (18 يناير 2015)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> أولا اشكرك علي كلماتك الطيبة
> محمد أبو مريم
> 
> 
> ...


بسم الله ما شاء الله على هذا السجل الحافل بالخبرات المتنوعه
اود ان أسألك سؤال قد يكون تقليديا

انتقلت من مجال عمل لاخر ومن تخصص لاخر . هل تفضل ان تتخصص فى مجال معين . ام ان تقطف من كل بستان زهره كما فعلت ؟
وما هو التخصص الذى وجدت فيه نفسك ؟ 
وما هو العمل الاحب الى قلبك ؟

تحياتى لك


----------



## خالد الأزهري (18 يناير 2015)

تسجيل متابعة وشكر للزميل ميشيل على احيائه للموضوع
اضيف لقائمة المهندسين الباشمهندس أمين الزريقي


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (18 يناير 2015)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> انتقلت من مجال عمل لاخر ومن تخصص لاخر . هل تفضل ان تتخصص فى مجال معين . ام ان تقطف من كل بستان زهره كما فعلت ؟


التخصص افضل ويقوي الخبرة في مجال محدد مع الأخذ من باقي التخصصات ما هو مرتبط بتخصصك وقطف من كل بستان زهرة

وكما قال مهندسنا ميشيل
أعرف شئ عن كل شئ -وأعرف كل شئ عن شئ معين



طلعت محمد علي قال:


> وما هو التخصص الذى وجدت فيه نفسك ؟


التصميم فهو عمود قسمنا هذا



طلعت محمد علي قال:


> وما هو العمل الاحب الى قلبك ؟


التصميم ومتعلقاتة


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (18 يناير 2015)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> تسجيل متابعة وشكر للزميل ميشيل على احيائه للموضوع
> اضيف لقائمة المهندسين الباشمهندس أمين الزريقي


وأترك المجال ل [MENTION=353348]أمين ا[/MENTION]لزريقي 
وابدأ

هل يمكنك


mecheil.edwar قال:


> أن تقدم لنا بعض المعلومات الشخصية عنك
> 
> سنة التخرج
> الجامعة
> ...


----------



## mecheil.edwar (19 يناير 2015)

يشرفنا بلا شك أن نستضيف كل الأصدقاء والمعلمين الذين نستفيد من علمهم وأدبهم وخلقهم الرفيع 
والمهندس أمين الرزيقى على قمة القائمة 

ولكن قبل أن ننهى حديثنا معك مهندس محمد مازال لدي بعض الأسئلة أود أن نستفيد من علمك ووجهة نظرك 

دائما وعبر مشاركاتك التى أنا شخصيا أتابعها أولا بأول لأستفيد منها أجد أنك شخص أكاديمى وباحث ممتاز

فى طريقة سردك للمراجع العلمية المختلفة والبرامج المستخدمة حتى ومن خلال مناقشاتك المختلفة

أسمح لى أن أسئلك ما هى طريقتك ومنهجك فى التعلم 
وخطواتك التى تتبعها لبحث وحل أى مشكلة هندسية تواجهك
وما هى نصيحتك لنا فى كيف نستفيد من هذا الكم الهائل من المعارف والكتب الهنسية المتوفرة عبر النت

وما هى أمهات الكتب التى ترجع إليها فى العلوم الهنسية المختلفة

أثقلت عليك
سأتابع معك 
وبعد ذلك سيشرفنا أن يستمر اللقاء مع المهندس أمين وبقية الزملاء الأجلاء

تحياتى


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (19 يناير 2015)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> ولكن قبل أن ننهى حديثنا معك مهندس محمد مازال لدي بعض الأسئلة أود أن نستفيد من علمك ووجهة نظرك


هذا من تواضعك م ميشيل


mecheil.edwar قال:


> دائما وعبر مشاركاتك التى أنا شخصيا أتابعها أولا بأول لأستفيد منها أجد أنك شخص أكاديمى وباحث ممتاز


ولا اخفي عليك أني أتابع مشاركات وكم أستفد منها الكثير 


mecheil.edwar قال:


> أسمح لى أن أسئلك ما هى طريقتك ومنهجك فى التعلم


معظمنا تعلمنا في جامعات حكومية , وفيها الغث والسمين. فالمنهج والطريقة مفروضة علينا جميعاً وان لم تكن ثابتة.
ففي ايام الجامعة كان إيما كتاب الدكتور او مذكراتة او المٌعيدين.
وكان بعضها دون المستوي ويكاد يكون سطحي - ويرسخ مفهوم الحفظ- الذي تربيينا علية في التعليم

فكان ذلك دافع لذهاب لمكتبة الكلية لأجد ان جيل الدكاترة في السبعينات وكتبهم فيها تأصيل للعلوم الهندسية مع عمق وسهوله لم اراها.

فكان ذلك بداية الرجوع ل references بشكل عام في أي موضوع او مجال أبحث عنة حتي في المسائل الدينية والشرعية وعلوم الحديث وتخرجها.
وبداية البحث بشكل نهم عن أمهات المراجع في أي موضوع ولكن في الفترة الأخيرة تم التركيز من الناحية العلمية في تخصصنا وما يتعلق بة من علوم.

حتي أني منذ سنة تقريبا بدأت في تجميع ال references الخاصة بال verification لشركة ال CSI
وهي مذكور في ملف References.pdf وموجودة في مجلد Manuals\Verification بكل برنامج CSI وفيها مراجع تعود للخمسينيات وبها أصل النظريات وتطورها وتبسيطها عما نراة اليوم. ويرجع اليها ال CSI في أثبات صحة نتائجة بالمقارنة بطريقة تلك المراجع.



mecheil.edwar قال:


> وخطواتك التى تتبعها لبحث وحل أى مشكلة هندسية تواجهك


أبدا بمحاولة فهمها أولاً
ثم البحث عما أنتهي الية الأخرون في حل هذة المشكلة فليس المطلوب في كل مسائلة أن نبدأ من الصفر
ومن رؤية تحليل من مر بالمشكلة وطريقة حلة لها ستجد ان أفكاراً جديدة تظهر وبعض العبارات او الكلمات تفتح مجال واسع لحل المشكلة وتحدد الإتجاة
فهي كالمتسلسلة أبدأ ثم كل حلقة ستسلم لإخرة وهكذا حتي تصل لنتيجة وأن لم تصل لنتيجة فقد حصلت ووثقت معلومات تُفيد في حل مشاكل لم تظهر بعد.

وستلأحظ ذلك في معظم مناقشاتي -
ستجد في البداية أن ردودي تدور حول السؤال وليس الإجابة علية لان الإجابة علية في البداية تغلق باب النقاش والبحث وتوثيق المعلومة , - ولعلي أحس بتسأل البعض هو بيرد علي اي سؤال, ليس هذا هو ما أردالإجابة علية-
فلو يملك أي شخص الإجابة الصحيحة الموثقة سينتهي النقاش بنتيجة صحيحة
ولكن في عدم وجود ذلك واحجم الكل عن المناقشة وبداية فهم وتتبع المشكلة لن تخرج اي حلول لاي مشكلة جديدة

وستجد ان أي معلومة متعلقة بالموضوع ولو من بعيد بقوم بمشاركتها لغرض التوثيق لعلها تفتح لأي عضو معلومة جديدة او استطيع الرجوع اليها عند حاجتي- وأعتقد هذة فكرة مبسطه عن العصف الذهني-

ومنها يبدأ مناقشة المسائلة وتحددها - فكأنك بدأت من دائة كبيرة ثم تُضّيق الخناق علي المشكلة لتصل لحلها مع الإلمام بجوانبها وان كانت بعيدة لان جوانبها في بعض الأحيان تُغير بُصلة التفكير-

واعتقد أن طريقة العصف الذهني تعلمتها من احتكاكي مع شركات البرامج الهندسية ففي بعض الأحيان كان يتم الإجتماع علي سبب معين ويترك لكل الحضور المجال بالإضافة والنقد حول هذة النقطة او إضافة نقاط جديدة ومنها تنبثق نقاط أخري والأخري تنبثق منها أخري فتجد ان أفكاراً وجدد في اجتماع بسيط.
وطريقة العصف الذهني تٌظهر المواهب الغير مرئية للجميع في اشخاص لا تظن أنهم بذلك العمق في التفكير أو تسلسل الأفكار.



mecheil.edwar قال:


> وما هى نصيحتك لنا فى كيف نستفيد من هذا الكم الهائل من المعارف والكتب الهنسية المتوفرة عبر النت


سهول المعلومة وتداولها السريع يجعل هناك غث وسمين
فيجب التحقق من المعلومة وتوثيقها 

فمعرفة معلومة موثقة المرجع والصحة خير من معرفة الف معلومة لا ادري عن صحتها شئ



mecheil.edwar قال:


> وما هى أمهات الكتب التى ترجع إليها فى العلوم الهندسية المختلفة


ابدا من حيث انتهي الأخرون
فهندسياً الكود هو البداية ومنة يُمكن التشعب الي الكتب والمراجع الشارحة لة
وكذلك البرامج التي تستخدمة وتطبقة , فكم افادني شخصيا ال CSI manuals في فهم الكود في الناحية التصميمة ومعرفة حدود البرنامج في مسائل معينة
ومراجع ال CSI المذكور أعلاة ستٌفيد في تحديد الوجهة المناسبة ومن اين البداية لأنه أصعب شئ 
وكذلك أي برنامج بة manual قوي .


----------



## mecheil.edwar (19 يناير 2015)

أحسنت مهندس محمد
لو سئلتك 
كيف تتعامل مع المشكلات المختلفة التى تواجهك بالعمل 
ما هى الصفات المحببة لديك التى تحافظ عليها وتنميها مع زملائك بالعمل
أحكى لنا عن بعض المشروعات التى عملت بها والتى ساهمت فى تطوير مهارتك الهندسية
ماذا تتمنى لملتقى المهندسيين العرب 
وما هى نصائحك لنا كأصدقاء وزملاء لك بهذا المنتدى

مرة أخرى أثقلت عليك


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (19 يناير 2015)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> كيف تتعامل مع المشكلات المختلفة التى تواجهك بالعمل


بهدوء وتفكير واطلاع وعدم تسرع ان أمكن


mecheil.edwar قال:


> ما هى الصفات المحببة لديك التى تحافظ عليها وتنميها مع زملائك بالعمل


الأحترام المتبادل والحدود في كل شئ ومشاركة المعلومة


mecheil.edwar قال:


> أحكى لنا عن بعض المشروعات التى عملت بها والتى ساهمت فى تطوير مهارتك الهندسية


SAUDI EMBASSY & CONSULATE OFFICE BUILDINGS IN CAIRO
THE AMERICAN UNIVERSITY IN CAIRO, NEW CAMPUS
some bridges in yeman
Tabouk Medicine Collage project in Tabouk, KSA



mecheil.edwar قال:


> ماذا تتمنى لملتقى المهندسيين العرب


أن يستمر ويتم اعادة تقسيم قسم الهندسة المدنية لأقسام فرعية في الأكواد , الكتب , البرامج , ... وكل قسم فرعي أسفلة اقسام فرعية


mecheil.edwar قال:


> وما هى نصائحك لنا كأصدقاء وزملاء لك بهذا المنتدى


استمرار العطاء في هذا المنتدي الذي أصبح جزءاً منا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (19 يناير 2015)

مرة أخرى أحييك مهندس محمد على أجاباتك وردودك الرائعة .. 


ما هو المختصر المفيد بالنسبة لك فى موضوع الزلازل وكيف تتعامل معه

سؤال أخر
ما هو السؤال - إن وجد - الذى تريد أن نسأله لك وتريد أن تشرحه لزملائك وأصدقائك بالمنتدى

ما هو أسلوب أدارتك للأعمال التى تقوم بها


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (19 يناير 2015)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> مرة أخرى أحييك مهندس محمد على أجاباتك وردودك الرائعة ..


بل أحييك علي أسئلتك خصوصاً مع الزملاء الذين سبقوا.


mecheil.edwar قال:


> ما هو المختصر المفيد بالنسبة لك فى موضوع الزلازل وكيف تتعامل معه


الكود
ثم الشرح علية وأخص 
SEAOC_UBC97 Seismic Design Manual 
SEAOC_IBC2006 Structural Seismic Design Manual
SEAOC_bluebook Recommended Lateral Force Requirements and Commentary_2008

ثم الكتب المتعلقة خصوصاً كتب S. K. Ghosh وأتابع معظم مقالات skghoshassociates.com 



mecheil.edwar قال:


> سؤال أخر
> ما هو السؤال - إن وجد - الذى تريد أن نسأله لك وتريد أن تشرحه لزملائك وأصدقائك بالمنتدى


لم تترك لنا سؤال :20:



mecheil.edwar قال:


> ما هو أسلوب أدارتك للأعمال التى تقوم بها


أحاول أن أكون منظم, ولكن ليس كل ما يتمناه المرء يدركه


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (19 يناير 2015)

ربما سأثقل عليك يا بشمهندس محمد و لكني سأقترح عليك اعداد شرح مبسط سواء بالفيديو أو بالكتابة لاعداد Model على برنامج ETABS يشمل حالات التحميل المختلفة من رياح و زلازل ..
أعتقد أني قد أكون ورطتك !!
اي خدمة ..


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (19 يناير 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> ربما سأثقل عليك يا بشمهندس محمد و لكني سأقترح عليك اعداد شرح مبسط سواء بالفيديو أو بالكتابة لاعداد Model على برنامج ETABS يشمل حالات التحميل المختلفة من رياح و زلازل ..
> أعتقد أني قد أكون ورطتك !!
> اي خدمة ..



في الحقيقة اجد شروحات [MENTION=460098]أسامه نواره[/MENTION] خصوصاً دوره عن الزلازل وبرنامج الايتابس وبرنامج السيف -للمهندس أسامه نواره
و الأستكمال لم تترك شئ واري أن يتم تثبيتها كجزء ثابت ليجد كل مبتدئ وخبير ضالتة فيها
بالإضافة لشروحات د ثروت صقر لم تاخذ حقها رغم تطبيقا العملي للكود في مواضيع قليل ما يتم تناولها المجموعة الكاملة من محاضرات شرح الايتابس للدكتور ثروت صقر

فهما يُغنيا عن أي شرح

وما أنا الا مجتهد في وسط قامات المنتدي


----------



## عمر عبدالله (19 يناير 2015)

@محمد ابو مريم انا سعيد بمتابعة هذا الحوار واحى مهندس ميشيل على حسن الاختيار .
اود ان أسألك عن نقطة لايهتم بها الكثيرين لكننى اراها مهمة جدا واحيانا اعانى معها الا وهى عمل التفاصيل الانشائية details هل اجادة عمل التفاصيل الانشائية خصوصا الغير مألوفة يعتمد على الخيال الفطرى ام انها يمكن تصقل بمذيد من الدراسة والعودة لاساسيات الرسم الهندسى ام انها تعتمد على الخبرة فى المواقع والمشاهدات على الواقع ام ان الامر يتطلب حفظ كل التفاصيل الانشائية مسبقا ؟
احيانا قد تطالب بعمل حسابات سريعة لقبة او قوس مثلا فتنجزها بسرعة وعند مطالبتك بعمل قطاع x-x وعمل تفصيلة للتسليح وغيره تجد نفسك تفكر وتأخذ بعض الوقت وهكذا او عند عمل تفاصيل وقطاعات ل composite section وغيره من التفاصيل واسف للاطالة .


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (19 يناير 2015)

عمر عبدالله قال:


> @محمد ابو مريم انا سعيد بمتابعة هذا الحوار واحى مهندس ميشيل على حسن الاختيار .
> اود ان أسألك عن نقطة لايهتم بها الكثيرين لكننى اراها مهمة جدا واحيانا اعانى معها الا وهى عمل التفاصيل الانشائية details هل اجادة عمل التفاصيل الانشائية خصوصا الغير مألوفة يعتمد على الخيال الفطرى ام انها يمكن تصقل بمذيد من الدراسة والعودة لاساسيات الرسم الهندسى ام انها تعتمد على الخبرة فى المواقع والمشاهدات على الواقع ام ان الامر يتطلب حفظ كل التفاصيل الانشائية مسبقا ؟
> احيانا قد تطالب بعمل حسابات سريعة لقبة او قوس مثلا فتنجزها بسرعة وعند مطالبتك بعمل قطاع x-x وعمل تفصيلة للتسليح وغيره تجد نفسك تفكر وتأخذ بعض الوقت وهكذا او عند عمل تفاصيل وقطاعات ل composite section وغيره من التفاصيل واسف للاطالة .



أعتقد ان الإلمام بال shopdrawing يُعطي المهندس المصمم خبرة موقعية وفعلية وان كان نزولة للموقع قليل
لان ال shopdrawing مبني علي فهم كيفية التنفيذ وتسهيل عملية التنفيذ سواء مباني خرسانية أو معدنية
وخصوصاً ال shopdrawing بال autocad يُثقل خبرة المهندس في البرنامج ويجعلة ذو سرعة في إعداد المخططات
وايضا يعطية خبرة وأفكار تصميمية أن عمل في مشاريع كبيرة.

وقد تصل سرعة المهندس في الرسم بال autocad لتنافس الرسمين المحترفين بالإضافة لما يمتلكة من حس إنشائي يجعله يقرر شكل وتوزيع أي اشكال غريبة بسهولة.

وقد رأيت بعض المهندسين الإنشائين الذين بدأوا بالتصميم ثم معة بعض الشوبترونج واذا بالشبترونج ينعكس علي عملهم بالتصميم من حيث أخراج المخططات وتوصيل واظهار الفكرة ومتطلباتة الإنشائية بطريقة لا تحتاج بعدها عمل شوبترونج

وعند ضغط الشغل والحاجة لعمل شوبترونج لو أنك تعمل لدي شركة مقاولات ستجد الفائدة 
وقد رايت بعضُهم ينهي ب 30 مخطط شوبترونج تفاصيل سلالم لمشروع 3 أدوار بة اكثر من 15 سلم بالمساقط الأفقية والقطاعات الطولية في القلبتين مع تفريد الحديد في 6 أو 5 أيام :87:

وبعضهم ينهي شوبترونج -بجد- لكمرات دور حوالي 23 مخطط في 6 أيام :87:


وفي المباني المعدنية , المهندس المصمم الذي لا يُلم بالشوبترونج تكون تفاصيل الواصلات لدية ضعيفة.

فهي علوم مكملة لبعضها


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (19 يناير 2015)

وأترك المجال ل م [MENTION=280654]امين الزريقي[/MENTION] 
خبيرنا وأستاذنا في موضوع الجسور

فنأمل منة مشاركتنا بالتعريف بنفسة , فكم احببت تتبع مشاركاتة لما فيها من جديد بالنسبة لي شخصياً, فجزاة الله عنا خيرا

وابدأ بالأسئلة النمطية

هل لك ان تقدم لنا بعض المعلومات الشخصية عنك

سنة التخرج
الجامعة
مجال العمل والتخصص
المشروعات التى تعمل بها

​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (20 يناير 2015)

فى أنتظار اللقاء مع المهندس القدير أمين الرزيقى

وفى ختام الحديث الجميل معك مهندس محمد
أرى أنك
باحث بدرجة إمتياز
تؤشر على خلاصة مصادر المعرفة مما يوفر الكثير من البحث والجهد للآخرين سواء كانت مراجع كتب أبحاث برامج
شخص خلوق 
طيب النفس 
تتعامل ببشاة وتعاون مع كل من حولك

فصدقا تقول الحكمة " تكلم حتى أراك " 
وحقا رأينا فيك النموذج الرائع للمهندس المتمييز والمتعاون 

سعدت بالحديث معك وبالحديث عنك
أتمنى لك التوفيق فى عملك 
ونفعنا الله بعلمك 
وما جزاء الخير الذى تفيد به كل الزملاء إلا الخير الجزيل بإذن الله

مع خالص شكرى وتحياتى


----------



## إسلام علي (20 يناير 2015)

[MENTION=34437]محمد ابو مريم[/MENTION] كنت أسألك بس الظاهر الجرس ضرب ربنا يزيدك يا بشمهندس


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (21 يناير 2015)

تواصلت مع الزميل الفاضل أمين الرزيقي و وعد بالتواصل اليوم أو غدا نظرا لانشغاله ..
تحياتي


----------



## amr2021 (21 يناير 2015)

:20:


----------



## amr2021 (21 يناير 2015)

المشاركة الاصلية باسم المهندس ابو فارس

سنبدأ الان مع المهندس خالد الأزهري




8-ما هي نصاحئك 
- لدارسي الهندسة المدنية
-للمهندسين اقل من 10 سنوات خبرة
- للمهندسين اكثر من 10 سنوات خبرة 


10- عندما يقوم المهندس خالد الأزهري بعمل مقابله مع مهندس متقدم لوظيفة 
ما هي الاساسيات التي على ضوئها يحدد القبول او الرفض لهذا المهندس ؟؟ وماهي الاسئله التي يستخدمها المهندس خالد الأزهري لتقييم المهندس المتقدم لطلب الوظيفة ..؟؟


​


----------



## امين الزريقي (21 يناير 2015)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> وأترك المجال ل م @امين الزريقي
> خبيرنا وأستاذنا في موضوع الجسور
> 
> فنأمل منة مشاركتنا بالتعريف بنفسة , فكم احببت تتبع مشاركاتة لما فيها من جديد بالنسبة لي شخصياً, فجزاة الله عنا خيرا
> ...






*السلام عليكم *

*اعتذر بداية عن تأخري بالرد , وابدا بالاجابة حسب ترتيب الاسئلة ( يبدو الامر كما لوكان ردا على رسالة من الاستشاري)*


*السلام عليكم *

*اعتذر بداية عن تأخري بالرد , وابدا بالاجابة حسب ترتيب الاسئلة ( يبدو الامر كما لوكان ردا على رسالة من الاستشاري)*

*تخرجت في جامعة الاسكندرية عام 1979 , وقبل الانتقال لحديث اخر اود ان اقول اني كنت سعيدا بالدراسة فيها وكنت محظوظا اني درست لعدد من الاساتذة الافاضل رحم الله من انتقل الى جواره منهم واحسن الى الباقين واطال في اعمارهم . *
*
عملت في عامي الاول في مكتب استشاري في عمان لمدةعام تقريبا وتدربت على يدي صاحب المكتب الذي كان مثلي خريج الاسكندرية , وهذا ربما كان من اسباب الالفة والصداقة بيننا والتي امتدت الى ان انتقل الى رحمة الله وهي مناسبة لاتذكره بالخير وادعو له بالرحمة, كانت تلك الفترة القصيرة مفيدة نظرا للثقة التي اولاني اياها بحيث اشركني في كافة الاعمال التي كان يقوم بتصميمها في ذلك الوقت وقد استفدت كثيرا من حيث تركيز المعلومات في المجال الانشائي على الاقل والفرصة التي اتيحت لتصميم عدد غير قليل من المباني المتنوعة نسبة الى المدة القصيرة تلك .
*
*فيما بعد عملت في السعودية حوالي عشرة اعوام متصلة في مجال تنفيذ المباني الخرسانية غالبا اضافة الى بعض المباني والمنشآت المعدنية وبعض اعمال الطرق والبنى التحتية كتمديدات المياه والصرف .
*
*كانت البداية مع احدى شركات المقاولات التي كان مديرها استاذا جامعيا سايقا, وكان عدد البنايات التي تحت الانشاء حوالي 30 في وقت واحد , كانت الشركة تقوم بتغيير االنظام الانشائي للبلاطات في كل تلك المباني من بلاطات معصبة ribbed slabs الى **بلاطات مسطحة او فطرية flat slabs بالاتفاق مع الملاك ومكاتب التصميم بالطبع و كون المدير رجلا اكاديميا كان يجعل كلامه مقبولا لدى الاطراف الاخرى, كان هذا الامر في ذلك الوقت عملا رائدا اذ لم تكن تلك الانواع من البلاطات شائعة الاستعمال ,حيث كانت غالبية المباني التجارية والسكنية في السوق السعودي من البلاطات المعصبة و قد ادركت بالممارسة تلك الميزات الكثيرة لتلك البلاطات من حيث جودة العمل وسرعة التنفيذ ومناسبتها للمباني العالية وقد عملت شخصيا في التصميم ودراسة المشاريع لاغراض التسعير اضافة الى اعمال التنفيذ في المواقع .بعد فترة انتقلت للعمل في مكان اخر ولكن ايضا في نفس النوعية من المشاريع مع بعض التنوع.
*
*عدت الى الاردن ثانية وعملت مع احد شركات المقاولات الكبيرة , وقد تنوعت الاعمال هذه المرة من المباني الجامعية والفنادق الى الجسور والانفاق (السيارات والمشاة ) حيث شهدت عمان ومدن اخرى طفرة في سنوات التسعينيات في اعمال التقاطعات بغرض تيسير الحركة وحل مشاكل المرور في العديد من المناطق اضافة الى مشاريع المياه والصرف و خزانات مياه الشرب ..
*
*في العام 98 ولمدة 32 شهرا متواصلا عملت في بيت لحم مهد السيد المسيح في ترميم وتجديد احد القصور التاريخية الشهيرة في فلسطين مشروع فيه الكثير من التحدي فهذا القصر واسمه قصر جاسر المبني قبل اكثر من مئة عام كان مطلوبا تحويله الى جزء من فندق الانتركونتننتال في بيت لحم بحيث يكون القصر هو مدخل الفندق الذي بني خلف القصر ليشمل 250 غرفة وبما يشكل واجهة بديعة واضافة رائعة للفندق الحديث قل نظيرها , وربما يحتاج الحديث عن هذا المشروع الكثير من الوقت وقد اعود اليه مرة اخرى . 

*بهذا القدر من الحديث اكتفي و له بقية باذن الله .


----------



## mecheil.edwar (22 يناير 2015)

نتابع حديثكم الرائع مهندسنا القدير امين


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (22 يناير 2015)

يبدو واضحا مدى الاحترام و الوفاء الذي يكنه المهندس القدير أمين الزريقي للمكان و الانسان والهندسة ..
يذكر جامعته بالحير ..
و يذكر اساتذته و زملاء المهنة الأقدم ممن تعلم منهم بالخير ..
و يشارك بقوة في دعم مهنته و زملائه بكل خبراته ..
هذه الصفات و الأخلاق الانسانية من أهم مقومات العلم و التعلم ..
بدونها لا علم ينفع و لا تعلم ..
شكرا جزيلا مهندس أمين نحترمكم و نتعلم منكم و ندين لكم بالفضل و ننتظر استكمال الحوار ..
تحياتي


----------



## خالد الأزهري (22 يناير 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> ربما سأثقل عليك يا بشمهندس محمد و لكني سأقترح عليك اعداد شرح مبسط سواء بالفيديو أو بالكتابة لاعداد Model على برنامج ETABS يشمل حالات التحميل المختلفة من رياح و زلازل ..
> أعتقد أني قد أكون ورطتك !!
> اي خدمة ..



اتفق معك باشمهندس سيف الدين ...ولا شك ان التصميم مدارس ..استاذنا اسامة نوارة ما قصر في شرحه واوضح لنا المنهجية التي يصمم بها ..ولا شك ان للباشمهندس محمد ابو مريم منهجية اخرى يسير عليها وتنوع طرق التفكير تفيد الجميع


----------



## خالد الأزهري (22 يناير 2015)

اللقاء مع الباشمهندس محمد ابي مريم لم ينته بعد ...لازلنا في اوله لكن حتى لا نشغله نفتتح اللقاء مع الباشمهندس الاستشاري أمين مع بعض الاستراحات مع م ابو مريم ...

اسلتي للباشمهندس الزريقي ...
ما هو سر التنوع في خبراتكم ..الملاحظ من مواضيعكم ان لكم خبرات في مختلف مجالات الهندسة المدنية ومختلف ادوار المهندس في حياة المشروع سواء في التصميم او الادارة او المكتب الفني اثناء التنفيذ او حتى المعالجات ..
السؤال الثاني ..ما هي الخطوات التي يتبعها م امين عندما يواجه بتحدي هندسي مطلوب منه ايجاد حل سليم له


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (24 يناير 2015)

أقترح أن ننتقل للقاء دكتر يوسف حميضة ..
و نطلب منه أن نتشرف بتعريف نفسه لنستفيد من تجربتة و خبراته .. [MENTION=928456]د.م يوسف حميضة[/MENTION]
هل لك ان تقدم لنا بعض المعلومات الشخصية عنك

سنة التخرج
الجامعة
مجال العمل والتخصص
المؤهلات العلمية ..
تحياتي


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (24 يناير 2015)

اتمنى عمل لقاء مطول مع هذه الشخصية المحترمة *mecheil.edwar@*


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (24 يناير 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> أقترح أن ننتقل للقاء دكتر يوسف حميضة ..
> و نطلب منه أن نتشرف بتعريف نفسه لنستفيد من تجربتة و خبراته .. @د.م يوسف حميضة
> هل لك ان تقدم لنا بعض المعلومات الشخصية عنك
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نتشرف بمشاركة الزملاء بهذه اللقاءات القيمة وتعميق التعارف
والخبرات الهندسية بين الزملاء والمهندسين في الوطن العربي
وتحية لهذا المنتدى والصرح الهندسي الذي يجمعنا تحت سقف واحد لبيت
المهندس العربي وتبادل الخبرات وتطوير وتحديث كامل العمل الهندسي
وانشاء الله سنعمل بجد دون كلل اوملل وكبداية وخطوة اولى في وحدة الوطن العربي
ولو بدأنا بتوحيد الأكواد الهندسية كبداية بصياغة كود هندسي عربي موحد يجمع كل الخبرات الهندسية والعلمية والمصطلحات
اللغوية الهندسية لكل بلد عربي 
والله الموفق
وانشاء الله قريبا سأقدم c.v وملخص مقتصر عن مسيرة
واعمالي الهندسية
شكرا جزيلا وتحياتي للجميع


----------



## امين الزريقي (24 يناير 2015)

امين الزريقي قال:


> *السلام عليكم *
> 
> *اعتذر بداية عن تأخري بالرد , وابدا بالاجابة حسب ترتيب الاسئلة ( يبدو الامر كما لوكان ردا على رسالة من الاستشاري)*
> 
> ...




*اود ان اشكر للزملاء كريم ردودهم ولطيف حديثهم راجيا لهم كل خير واكمل من حيث انتهيت** :*

*بعد فندق الانتركونتننتال (قصر جاسر) عملت في مشروع مياه يغطي جزءا كبيرا من الضفة الغربية مع شركة تعمل في مجال**ادارة الانشاء** construction management **على اساس** القيام**بمهمة ** assignment **كانت محددة مسبقا بمدة تسعة شهور مع شركة امريكية معروفة في المجال الهندسي الواسع اسمها ** CH2MHill ** ثم امتدت لفترة اخرى , كان مسمى الوظفة **Project Controls Specialist ** ولكن ما كلفت به من عمل كان مغايرا . كان علي التعامل مع مشاكل المقاول الرئيسي ( والمقاولين الفرعيين ) في المواقع ومساعدتهم في ايجاد حلول لضمان عدم توقف الاعمال لاسباب سواء ناتجة عن تعديلات تتطلبها طبيعة الشغل او تكملة معلومات او تصاميم ناقصة اضافة الى دراسة ما يقدم من رسومات تنفيذية او تقديمات للمواد او التجهيزات **submittals ** وكذلك الرد على الاستفسارات الواردة من المقاول ** ( Request for Information RFI )**وهذا كان في نطاق الاعمال الانشائية والمعمارية اضافة الى تحضير ردود على بعض المراسلات التي ترد من المقاول سواء من ناحية فنية او تعاقدية . كان المشروع يشمل حفر 28 بئرا ارتوازيا مع انشاء **32 ** كم من خطوط الضخ * *من الحديد الصلب الملحوم **welded black steel pipe 600 mm ** ( **( butt welded joint ** واربعة محطات ضخ وخزانات مياه مختلفة الاحجام .
*
*في السنوات اللاحقة عملت بصورة مستقلة ** freelancer **في مجالات متعددة شملت جسورا واعمال طرق ومنشأت مدنية من محطات توزيع كهرباء الى محطات تنقية و خزانات وخطوط مياه رئيسة وعبارات ومباني خاصة . عملت خلالها لصالح عدد من شركات المقاولات في اعادة تصميم بعض المنشأت سواء منفردا او بالمشاركة مع زملاء اخرين وتقديمها كمقترحات بديلة منها جسر البقعة وجسر الرئاسة وبعض اجزاء تقاطعات الدوار الرابع في تقاطع الشميساني اضافة الى بعض الاجزاء من جسور الطريق الدائري , واحد الابراج في عمان حيث تم تغيير نظام البلاطات من نظام معين الى بلاطات مسطحة على سبيل الهندسة القيمية **value engineering * *احيانا واحيانا اخرى حلا لمشكلة عارضة او لتسريع العمل اضافة لتصميم انظمة طوبار خاصة منها نظام متحرك استخدم في تنفيذ احد انفاق عمان بفتحة قدرها 16 مترا ,هذا اضافة لعدد غير قليل من الخزانات المتنوعة وعدد من المساجد الكبيرة التي قام ببنائها احد كبار المقاولين على نفقته . كما عملت في مجال التنفيذ المباشر لعدد من المشاريع المتنوعة ومنها اعمال صيانة وتجديد وتقوية لعدد من الجسور القديمة حسب مقترحات قمت باعدادها ووافقت عليها الوزارة. 
*
* السنوات الاخيرة قضيتها في مكة المكرمة والعمل فيها ما زال جاريا وهو بالاساس في عدد من التقاطعات الرئيسية جسور خرسانية مسبقة الاجهاد وجسر حديدي بدأ توا وامل ان اكتب لاحقا عن تجربتي فيها لعلها تكون ذات فائدة .

*اشكر الزملاء ثانية, واعلم ان هناك اسئلة اخرى باقية يسعدني ان اجيب عنها لاحقا , وارحب معكم بالدكتور يوسف والمهندس ميشيل مع اطيب التحيات.


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (24 يناير 2015)

أعتقد أن اللقاء ما زال مستمرا مع المهندس أمين الزريقي و ننتظر المزيد من الأسئلة و سأبادر بسؤال حول أكبر المشكلات الفنية و الادارية التي واجهها المهندس أمين خلال فترة عمله الطويلة و كيف قام بحلها ..
تحياتي [MENTION=280654]امين الزريقي[/MENTION]


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (24 يناير 2015)

امين الزريقي قال:


> *اود ان اشكر للزملاء كريم ردودهم ولطيف حديثهم راجيا لهم كل خير واكمل من حيث انتهيت** :*
> 
> *بعد فندق الانتركونتننتال (قصر جاسر) عملت في مشروع مياه يغطي جزءا كبيرا من الضفة الغربية مع شركة تعمل في مجال**ادارة الانشاء** construction management **على اساس** القيام**بمهمة ** assignment **كانت محددة مسبقا بمدة تسعة شهور مع شركة امريكية معروفة في المجال الهندسي الواسع اسمها ** CH2MHill ** ثم امتدت لفترة اخرى , كان مسمى الوظفة **Project Controls Specialist ** ولكن ما كلفت به من عمل كان مغايرا . كان علي التعامل مع مشاكل المقاول الرئيسي ( والمقاولين الفرعيين ) في المواقع ومساعدتهم في ايجاد حلول لضمان عدم توقف الاعمال لاسباب سواء ناتجة عن تعديلات تتطلبها طبيعة الشغل او تكملة معلومات او تصاميم ناقصة اضافة الى دراسة ما يقدم من رسومات تنفيذية او تقديمات للمواد او التجهيزات **submittals ** وكذلك الرد على الاستفسارات الواردة من المقاول ** ( Request for Information RFI )**وهذا كان في نطاق الاعمال الانشائية والمعمارية اضافة الى تحضير ردود على بعض المراسلات التي ترد من المقاول سواء من ناحية فنية او تعاقدية . كان المشروع يشمل حفر 28 بئرا ارتوازيا مع انشاء **32 ** كم من خطوط الضخ * *من الحديد الصلب الملحوم **welded black steel pipe 600 mm ** ( **( butt welded joint ** واربعة محطات ضخ وخزانات مياه مختلفة الاحجام .
> *
> ...


----------



## خالد الأزهري (25 يناير 2015)

لا باس ان يستمر اللقاء مع المهندس أمين والمهندس ابو مريم بالتوازي مع اللقاء مع الدكتور يوسف حتى نخفف الضغط عليهم خاصة مع الانشغال وظروف العمل..فقط من يريد ان يسال احد الاساتذة الضيوف يذكره بmention في السؤال ...

ونتابع الاستفادة


----------



## empyrium4 (25 يناير 2015)

thanxxxxxxxx


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (25 يناير 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> نتشرف بمشاركة الزملاء بهذه اللقاءات القيمة وتعميق التعارف
> والخبرات الهندسية بين الزملاء والمهندسين في الوطن العربي
> وتحية لهذا المنتدى والصرح الهندسي الذي يجمعنا تحت سقف واحد لبيت
> ...


 
*- يوسف حميضة **: سوريا – حلب *

*- العمل و المزاولة* - مكتب استشاري هندسي
 نقابة المهندسين السوريين – فرع حلب
 _- شعبة المكاتب الخاصة – مكاتب استشارية - رقم الترخيص( 1333)_

*- المؤهلا ت والتحصيل* * العلمي*
- BSجامعة حلب سوريا بكالوريوس هندسة مدنية 
- M.Sماجستير في علوم الهندسة المدنية 1973جامعة جنوب كاليفورنيا امريكا
phd - هندسة انشائية- جامعة كاليفورنيا للدراسات العليا امريكا

*- الاختصاص والخبرات*
* مهندس استشاري انشائي في( التصميم- والتدقيق- والاشراف- واعمال التنفيذ)*
- دراسات لجميع انواع الأبنية البرجية التجارية والصناعية والرياضية 
- ولمختلف المنشآت وانواع الهياكل والمنشآت الهندسية ولمختلف المواد
الهندسية بيتون(خرسانة)- فولاذ- خشب...
- تدعيم الأبنية المتصدعة والخطرة على الشاغلين المخالفة للشروط الفنية
وكود السلامة العامة للمواطنين
- تأهيل الأبنية القديمة و الأثرية- وتدعيمها وتأهيلها لمقاومة الزلازل
- تدقيق جميع انواع الدراسات الإنشائية وفق الكود المطلوب.
- اشراف على التنفيذ لكافة انواع الأبنية والجمل الإنشائية.

*- لجان و عضوية (نقابة المهندسين فرع حلب)*
*- لجنة السلامة العامة* للإبنية واخلاء السكان مجلس المدينة لسلامة الأبنية
*- لجنة قسم الهندسة المدنية العلمية*
*-لجنة* *تأهيل المهندسين* - برامج دورات ومحاضرات تأهيل الزملاء لتصميم الأبنية لمقاومة الزلازل
*- * *لجنة تأهيل وفحص المهندسين* لدرجات للخبرة والترفيعات الهندسية
- وتغير الاختصاص- نقابة المهندسين السوريين 
*-مشاركة اللجان التحضرية * *دراسة واعداد الكود العربي السوري*
- كود البناء بالجدران الحجرية الحمالة
– كودات البيتون المسلح- والحمولات والزلازل وغيرها

*- اهم المؤلفات والكتب العلمي هندسيةانشائية*
*- كتاب : تصميم ودراسات في الانشاآت المعدنية الفولاذية*_ وفق الكود الأمريكي_
_نشر واشراف – نقابة المهندسين فرع حلب_
*- كتاب الشروط والمواصفات الفنية السورية – للانشات المعدنية واعمال*
* التنفيذ الفولاذية*_ – وزارة التعمير والشؤون الفنية- اعداد نقابة المهندسين السوريين دمشق_
*- محاضرات وندوات تعليمة وتأهلية للمهندسين*_ – نقابة المهندسين حلب_

*اهم الأعمال المنجزة- في التصميم والتدقيق والاشراف والتنفيذ*
*- المشاركة في تصميم ابنية برجية وتجارية في امريكا-( لوس انجلوس*
*شركة كرين فيلد الهندسية)*
*- تصميم والدراسة الانشائية **مبنى مديرية الخطوط الحديدية **حلب*
_بناء برجي اول بناء برجي يصمم على الزلاز في حلب- الجملة اطارات_
_ مقاومة للعزوم_
*-تصميم واشراف مبنى جامع ومستشفى الرحمن حلب*
_اكبر قبة كروية لجامع في سوريا محمولة على بلاطة كابولية_
_لا يحوي الجامع اي عامود داخلي وسطي_
_تصميم ودراسة مبنى المهندسي مول وصالة متعددة الأغراض_
_نقابة المهندسين- شعبة المكاتب_
*- اعادة تأهيل وتدعيم دوار **قلعة حلب الشهباء*
_زرع اوتاد( خوازيق) استنادية وحاملة على كامل محيط القلعة لسند بلاطة الشارع وتأمين_
_حركة مرور السيارات والسواح_
_وتأمين حماية المنحدرات من الانزلاق بتسليح خاص للتربة _المائلة وسند مزروعات المرج 
*- تصميم وتنفيذ ابنية متعدد ومتنوعة**- *_سكنية وجمعيات خاصة- ومكاتب تجارية ومنشأت صناعية عديدة- خرسانية وفولاذية ومختلطة_
*وفق اشراف شعبة المكاتب الهندسية نقابة المهندسين حلب*
*- دراسة وتصميم جسر فولاذي فراغي شبكي بطول 2كم حامل كابلات طاقة*
* توتر عالي معمل الاسمنت- المسلمية- حلب*

*- اعمال تدقيق الدراسة للمشارع المميزة وتحتاج الخبرة الانشائية الخاصة والمتميزة*
*- تدقيق دراسة المدينة الرياضية والستاد الرياصي والصالات الأولميبة المغلقة*
*منطقة الحمدانيية- حلب –دراسة الانشأت العسكرية الخبراء الأجانب*
*- تدقيق دراسة البناء البرجي القصر البلدي- دراسة الانشاأت العسكرية الدكتور*
* غياث صائم الدهر*
*- تدقيق الدراسة الانشائية مبنى فندق الشيراتون – حلب- السع بحرات*
*دراسة شركة اخرس وعطية*
*- ---------------------------------*
*نشكركم وأسفين للاطالة والسلام عليكم*
*وتحياتي وشكري العميق للجم*_يع_


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (25 يناير 2015)

*نشكركم وأسفين للاطالة والسلام عليكم*
*وتحياتي وشكري العميق للجم*_يع_


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (25 يناير 2015)

[MENTION=280654]امين الزريقي[/MENTION]
ما شاء الله أنة لشرف لمعظم الأعضاء محادثتك والنهل مما من الله عليكم من علم واحترام مع من كانوا لهم أثر في مسيرتكم.

سؤالي هو :
وأضح خبرتكم وتنقلكم في معظم مجالات الهندسة المدنية وقليل من هم كذلك, فما هو المجال الذي تجدة اقرب اليك هل هو اخر مجال - الجسور - أم غيرة؟
واني لأغبطك في وجودك في مكة المكرمة - لا حرمنا الله وأياكم من المداومة بين الحج والعمرة- كما أغبط اخي [MENTION=6763]إسلام علي[/MENTION] علي عملة بالمدينة المنورة ولا حرمنا الله من جوار نبية وصبحه احياءً وأمواتاً.


----------



## امين الزريقي (25 يناير 2015)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> اسلتي للباشمهندس الزريقي ...
> ما هو سر التنوع في خبراتكم ..الملاحظ من مواضيعكم ان لكم خبرات في مختلف مجالات الهندسة المدنية ومختلف ادوار المهندس في حياة المشروع سواء في التصميم او الادارة او المكتب الفني اثناء التنفيذ او حتى المعالجات ..
> السؤال الثاني ..ما هي الخطوات التي يتبعها م امين عندما يواجه بتحدي هندسي مطلوب منه ايجاد حل سليم له




تحياتي 

لعلك تعلم ان سوق الانشاءات عندنا والاعمال المتعلقة بها هو سوق محدود نسبيا و المنافسة عاى اشدها وبالتالي فالعاملون بهذا المجال وانا منهم عليهم التعامل مع مجالات عدة من مجالات الهندسة المدنية والتي هي في حقيقة الامر متداخلة وخصوصا في المشاريع الكبيرة . لقد اتيح لي ان اعمل مع بعض اكبر الشركات المحلية وعادة المشاريع الكبرى وان طغى عليها مجال معين الا انك تجد فيها باقي المجالات وان بقدر اقل , وبما ان هذه المشاريع في العادة لا تخلو من حاجة الى تعديلات او تغييرات لسبب او لاخر كما تحتاج لتقديمات فنية ووضع منهجيات عمل method statements وتحضير مخططات تنفيذية shop drawings وتصاميم لاعمال مقترحة بديلة احيانا اخرى . اضافة الى اعمال تسعير وتقدير تكاليف لمشاريع اخرى مطروحة , اذا كان لديك قدر معقول من المعارف الهندسية الاساسية التي غالبنا قد درسها في مستوى الشهادة الهندسية الاولى واخص المواد التالية : التحليل انشائي , مقاومة مواد , خرسانة مسلحة وانشاءات معدنية و تربة واساسات اضافة الى قواعد الرسم ووضع التفاصيل ,وهذا يحتاج جلدا ورغبة في التعلم . فاذا اجتمعت هذه مع القدرة على تحليل بنود الاعمال من حيث الكلف ومعرفة في اسعار المواد الاساسية في السوق و متابعة تقلباتها بين الحين والاخر فما سبق يجعل لاي مهندس مدني القدرة على ايجاد فرصة له في سوق العمل تحت كل الظروف . 

المشكلة مع المهندسين عموما وربما ينطبق هذا على غيرهم من خريجي الجامعات في بلادنا انهم بعد تخرجهم (الكثير منهم حتى لا ندخل في التعميم ) لا يفتح كتابا من كتبه السابقة عدا عن ان يكون لديه كتب جديدة فلا يقرأ ولا يعلم اهمية القراءة واهمية التعلم واهمية البحث وبالتالي يفقد القدرة على استخدام المعرفة التي يفترض ان يتميز بها في موقعه حيث يعمل ويظن ان لقبه الذي يسبق اسمه كاف ليعطيه ذلك التميز المطلوب . للاسف فان اكثر المهندسين مع الايام ينسون ما درسوه وتصبح الهندسة لديهم مجموعة من الذكريات و حاشا للزملاء ان يكونوا من هؤلاء. 

هذا ما يتعلق بسؤالك الاول ارجو ان ينقل ما سبق ما اريد ان اوصله .


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 يناير 2015)

نتابع الحديث العذب مع أساتذتنا الأجلاء
د. يوسف حميضة 
م أمين الزريقى
م طلعت محمد على

ولي سؤال للمهندس طلعت عن الجسور وأهم الأعمال التى قام بها فى هذا المجال وما هى الخبرات والدروس المستفادة فى هذا المجال من الأعمال وما هى أهم البرامج التى يستخدمها فى التصميم
و المشكلات التى واجهها أثناء التنفيذ ..
وما هى أهم البنود التى يجب مراعاتها فى هذه الأعمال ...


وللدكتور يوسف من واقع خبرتكم وعلمكم الغزير فى مجال الزلازل ما هى أهم وأفضل المراجع التى يمكن أن نعود إليها فى هذا موضوع والتى تنصحنا بها .. 
وسؤال اخر للدكتور يوسف ماهو الفرق بين الجامعات العربية والجامعات الغربية من حيث التعليم 
وكيف يمكننا كطلاب علم أن نستفيد من مصادر المعرفة المختلفة المتوفرة الان عبر شبكات الأنترنت
أرجو ألا أكون أثقلت عليكم 
تحياتى لكم جميعا أساتذتنا الأجلاء


----------



## عمر عبدالله (26 يناير 2015)

[MENTION=928456]د.م يوسف حميضة[/MENTION] احييك على هذه السيرة العظيمة ونحن نفخر بوجود عالم جليل مثلك معنا اسئلتى لك هى :
1) للمهندسين المصممين هل الدراسة الاكاديمية بعد البكالريوس ضرورية للتميز فى هذا المجال ؟ وان لم يكن كذلك ماهى نصائحك للتميز بهذا المجال ؟
2) هل على المهندس المصمم الالمام بأكثر من كود عالمى ام ان كود عالمى واحد يكفى
3) برأيك ماهو السر فى ان المنشأت المعدنية نادرة الاستخدام فى بلادنا العربية مقارنة مع الدول الغربية
4) اخيرا من واقع خبرتكم الكبيرة ماهى اصعب انواع المنشأت تصميما ؟
واسف للاطالة وشكرا جزيلا .


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (26 يناير 2015)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> نتابع الحديث العذب مع أساتذتنا الأجلاء
> د. يوسف حميضة
> م أمين الزريقى
> م طلعت محمد على
> ...



- معظم الكتب جيدة لكن يبقى الالمام في الكود هو المرجع الأساسي
- بعض الجامعات العربية مرادفة وتوازي الجامعات الغربية
-الانترنت والكتاب الآكتروني هو الأفضل والأسرع للحصول
على المعلومة الهندسية ويمكن اعتباره كجامعة مفتوحة
تحياتي


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (26 يناير 2015)

عمر عبدالله قال:


> @د.م يوسف حميضة احييك على هذه السيرة العظيمة ونحن نفخر بوجود عالم جليل مثلك معنا اسئلتى لك هى :
> 1) للمهندسين المصممين هل الدراسة الاكاديمية بعد البكالريوس ضرورية للتميز فى هذا المجال ؟ وان لم يكن كذلك ماهى نصائحك للتميز بهذا المجال ؟
> 2) هل على المهندس المصمم الالمام بأكثر من كود عالمى ام ان كود عالمى واحد يكفى
> 3) برأيك ماهو السر فى ان المنشأت المعدنية نادرة الاستخدام فى بلادنا العربية مقارنة مع الدول الغربية
> ...



- البكالوريوس هي الأساس للتميز والخبرة هي الضرورة
- يمكن للمهندس الرجوع لأي كود عند الحاجة
لكن الأفضل ان يكون ملما بكوده المحلي المطلوب العمل بموجبه
- طبعا لعدم توفر مادة الفولاذ كمادة اولية
فكل بلد تقوم صناعتها ونوعية البناء
تعتمد على توفر المواد الأولية.


----------



## najdat52 (26 يناير 2015)

لو لم تكن مهندسا ماذا تريد ان تكون
السوال للجميج 
و السلام


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (26 يناير 2015)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> نتابع الحديث العذب مع أساتذتنا الأجلاء
> د. يوسف حميضة
> م أمين الزريقى
> م طلعت محمد على
> ...



اشكرك استاذنا م / ميشيل على اسلوبك الراقى فى الحوار وعلى أدبك الجم وتواضعك العظيم 

واشكرك مرة اخرى لدعوتك لى للحديث 
وأستأذنك لافساح المجال لهاذين العملاقين د . يوسف وم . أمين للنهر من بحر تجربتهما حتى انتهاءهما من الحوار وللحديث . ولتكن لنا عوده مرة أخرى 
وكلنا شوق لأستضافتك والاستماع الى تجربتك الثريه والاستفاده من خبراتك العظيمه

تحياتى لك


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (27 يناير 2015)

لمزيد من النظام و الاستفادة من الموضوع سيقوم المهندس القدير ميشيل ادوارد بادارة الحوار و دعوة الزملاء لاجراء الحوار ..
تحياتي و تقديري


----------



## mecheil.edwar (27 يناير 2015)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> اشكرك استاذنا م / ميشيل على اسلوبك الراقى فى الحوار وعلى أدبك الجم وتواضعك العظيم
> 
> واشكرك مرة اخرى لدعوتك لى للحديث
> وأستأذنك لافساح المجال لهاذين العملاقين د . يوسف وم . أمين للنهر من بحر تجربتهما حتى انتهاءهما من الحوار وللحديث . ولتكن لنا عوده مرة أخرى
> ...


أشكرك مهندس طلعت 
ويشرفنى دائما أن أتحدث معكم أصدقائى وزملائي الأجلاء بهذا المنتدى الجميل وتلك الشمعة المضيئة بنور العلم و الأخلاق 
سأتابع معك الحوار بكل تأكيد مع الدكتور يوسف والمهندس أمين ولن نفوت الفرصة لمتابعة حديثكم العذب المعطر بخبرات السنين من العمل الناجح 
وأعدكم بعد نهاية اللقاء معكم سأكون فخورا بالإجابة على أسئلتكم - وإن كانت القائمة طويلة - فما زال لدينا كوكبة من الزملاء والأصدقاء سنسعد جميعا بالحديث معهم

مرة أخرى أكرر جزيل شكرى لك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم
كم امتنى ان يسعفني الوقت والمشاركة في حوار من نتعلم منهم .... ويسعدني متابعة حوارهم والاستفادة من اسلوبهم في الحوار والتواضع في اطرح سيرتهم الذاتية والمهنية ... فكلهم مدارس من الجدير الاقتداء بهم في الحياة العملية.
مع شكري وتقديري للجميع


----------



## مسين ناصر القنازي (27 يناير 2015)

*شكر للجميع*

الحمد لله الذي وفقنا لطاعته 
اشكر جميع الهندسين على مشاركاتهم التي تصب في مصلحة 
الجميع اخوكم حسين القنازي


----------



## مسين ناصر القنازي (27 يناير 2015)

مسين ناصر القنازي قال:


> الحمد لله الذي وفقنا لطاعته
> اشكر جميع الهندسين على مشاركاتهم التي تصب في مصلحة
> الجميع اخوكم حسين القنازي[/quote
> طالب جامعي
> ...


----------



## امين الزريقي (27 يناير 2015)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> اسلتي للباشمهندس الزريقي ...
> 
> السؤال الثاني ..ما هي الخطوات التي يتبعها م امين عندما يواجه بتحدي هندسي مطلوب منه ايجاد حل سليم له





*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله* 


*يعتمد اي حل لاي مشكلة على طبيعة هذه المشكلة وعلى*تحديد وتعريف المشكلة بالضبط*و بالنسبة لي اؤمن ان اي حل لا بد ان يقوم على حسابات تعتمد على اسس هندسية مبنية على المبادئ الاساسية التي لا يجادل احد عليها وان وجد من يجادل فمن السهل اقناعه بالورقة والقلم** . ** هناك مسألة هامة وهي عدم محاولة احتكار الصواب والاستعداد لسماع وجهات النظر المخالفة . *
*لا شك ان كل من عمل في مجالنا هذا وخاصة في المشاريع الكبيرة وحتى الصغيرة قد واجه تحديا ما في عمله او اكثر , تختلف انواع التحديات , ولا شك ان كلا منا له تجاربه التي تتشابه او تختلف بطبيعة الحال . *
*لا بد ان كلا منا واجه من المواقف التي قد يكون فيها ما يستحق ان يروى , وحتى ان كان من الصعب ان تتكرر احداث بعينها حدثت في مشروع ما في اي مشروع آخر بذات التفاصيل نظرا لان اي مشروع في العالم لا يمكن ان يتكرر 100 % في مكان اخر , بل يبقى لكل مشروع طبيعته الخاصة .*
*لدي تجارب مثل كل الزملاء في هذه المهنة , وآمل ان اذكر بعضا منها بالتفصيل في مشاركات مستقلة ولكني سأجمع قبل ذلك ما لدي من صور وحسابات وتفاصيل وادعو الزملاء الاخرين ايضا ان يفعلوا مثل ذلك .*


----------



## عبد القدوس الجزائري (27 يناير 2015)

*


[COLOR=#0000ff قال:



سيف الدين مرزوق[/COLOR];3268764] لمزيد من النظام و الاستفادة من الموضوع سيقوم المهندس القدير ميشيل ادوارد بادارة الحوار و دعوة الزملاء لاجراء الحوار ..
تحياتي و تقديري

أنقر للتوسيع...


السلا عليكم 

*و أنا في هذا المنتدى أحس أنني في فضاء أفضل من الجامعة أثناء مرحلة الدراسة و أفضل من كثير من الفضاءات (إلا جلسات الوالد حفظه الله) و ما زحزحني عن نشراااااات الأخبار إلا هذا المنتدى الذي ما وجدت ضالتي إلا به، مع هؤلاء العمالقة (ما شاء الله تبارك الله)، 

فما كتب في هذه الحوارات لهو غني عن التعليق و إني أعتقد أن الحوارات كانت أكثر تواضعا والحقيقة دون مجاملة أن بذل الوقت الطويل في نشر العلم النافع لخدمة الأمة دون انتظار أي مقابل لهو جدير بأن يصنف من أرقى و أعلى الأخلاق، و هو من الإخلاص لهذه الأمة.

لا أريد الإطالة و لكن أود أن أطلب من الزملاء و الأساتذة أن يتفاعلوا مع ما قاله الاستاذ @*سيف الدين مرزوق* في المشاركة أعلاه، و لكم جزيل الشكر.

بالتوفيــــــــــــق​


----------



## امين الزريقي (27 يناير 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> أعتقد أن اللقاء ما زال مستمرا مع المهندس أمين الزريقي و ننتظر المزيد من الأسئلة و سأبادر بسؤال حول أكبر المشكلات الفنية و الادارية التي واجهها المهندس أمين خلال فترة عمله الطويلة و كيف قام بحلها
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 يناير 2015)

*ما الذى جد بالنسبة للمهندس الاستشارى حتى يقول ان اطوال الحديد غير كافية ؟م. امين 

أقصد انها نقطة واضحة بالنسبة لطول اشاير الجدران .. ما الذى تغير عليه ؟ 
*


----------



## امين الزريقي (28 يناير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *ما الذى جد بالنسبة للمهندس الاستشارى حتى يقول ان اطوال الحديد غير كافية ؟م. امين
> 
> أقصد انها نقطة واضحة بالنسبة لطول اشاير الجدران .. ما الذى تغير عليه ؟
> *





كما ذكرت عاد المهندس الى مخططات لخزان اخر في المشروع بارتفاع يزيد قليلا عن الخزانات هنا وعمل مقارنة , في الحقيقة كان التسليح لديه زائدا عن الحاجة ومبالغا فيه , بنى على تلك المقارنة قراره بان الوصلات واطوال التشاريك (الاشاير) غير كافية وان هناك خطأ من جانبهم في اعتماد التصميم المقدم من قبلنا ولذلك اصر على ارسال الحسابات الاخرى التي قدمناها لاثبات سوية الامر الى المكتب الرئيسي لشركته الواقع خارج البلاد وعدم ارسالها الى المهندس الانشائي الموجود في المكتب المحلي .

الشاهد في الموضوع انه شخصيا اعتمد جدول تفريد الحديد والذي يبين اطوال التشاريك والذي تم التنفيذ بموجبه , طبعا هو يعلم ذلك . 
اسنتد المهندس الى مبدأ في العقود الانشائية " الموافقات لا تعفي من المسؤوليات " اي انه اذا وافق الاستشاري للمقاول على تنفيذ اي بند بصورة خاطئة سواء بعلم او غير علم فهذا لا يعفي المقاول من المسؤولية عن ذلك الخطأ . بعض الزملاء من جهة المقاول الذين كانوا يتعاملون معه بصورة يومية افترضوا سوء النية لديه , واعتبروا انه يحاول ايجاد خطأ ربما لاحراج المهندس الذي اجاز التصميم . انا لا استطيع ان اتهمه بذلك , ولكن افترضت انه يعمل بطريقة احترافية professional اي انه يعتقد انه وجد خطأ ( بغض النظر عن انه كان شريكا فيه) فانه يتخذ الاجراء الملائم باعادة التدقيق على الحسابات لدى جهة اخرى في الشركة التي يعمل فيها يثق فيها اكثر ولا مانع لديه من تحمل نصيبه من الملامة كيف اجاز صب البلاطات الارضية واجاز التسليح الذي سبق تنفيذه بمعرفته . على كل كانت فرصة لاثبات انه كان مخطئا وان تصرفه لم يكن مبنياً على اساس علمي . ربما كانت هناك جوانب شخصية لا اعلم ... الله اعلم. 




تحياتي لك وجنبنا الله مواطن الزلل.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (28 يناير 2015)

امين الزريقي قال:


> . على كل كانت فرصة لاثبات انه كان مخطئا وان تصرفه لم يكن مبنياً على اساس علمي . ربما كانت هناك جوانب شخصية لا اعلم ... الله اعلم.
> 
> تحياتي لك وجنبنا الله مواطن الزلل.



اللهم آمين واياك يا رب .... 
س حلوة ان المقاول اخذها فرصة لاثبات ان هذا المهندس يتعمد تعطيل المشروع . :34:
المشاكل فيها خير ايضا ..


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (28 يناير 2015)

حقيقة لقد عملت طوال 25 عاما في المكاتب الاستشارية منذ تخرجي حتى الآن سواء في التصميم أو في الاشراف على تنفيذ المشاريع ..
و طالما رايت ( المعوقين ) من جميع الأطراف سواء ممثل المالك أو ممثل المقاول أو ممثل الاستشاري ..
و لطالما رأيت أسباب القصور من جميع الأطراف أيضا و هي ما بين قصور فني أو قصور اداري أو قصور (انساني أو أخلاقي) !!
و الكبر و عدم الاعتراف بالخطأ و التمادي فيه و ضيق الصدر بوجهات النظر الأخرى و عوامل نفسية أخرى تعد أكبر السلبيات في العلاقة بين أطراف المشروع ..
دائما أستخدم تعبيرات مثل أعمل (مع) و لا أعمل (عند) و أنادي بتغيير ثقافة العلاقة بين أطراف المشروع الى علاقة متكافئة لا يتحكم فيها الا الصلاحيات و المسؤوليات ..
لا أنسى أن زميلا يعمل كاستشاري جاء ليلعب الكرة مع زملاء يعملون كمهندسي المقاول فكان يريد أن يمارس دوره كاستشاري في الملعب أيضا !!
و لا أنسى زملاء يعملون كمهندسي مقاول دأبوا على تغطية القصور الفني و الاداري باتهام الاستشاري بتعويق الأعمال ..
( لا يغير الله ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم ) ..


----------



## amr2021 (28 يناير 2015)

المشاركة الاصلية خاصة بى المهندس امين الزريقى
اسنتد المهندس الى مبدأ في العقود الانشائية " الموافقات لا تعفي من المسؤوليات " اي انه اذا وافق الاستشاري للمقاول على تنفيذ اي بند بصورة خاطئة سواء بعلم او غير علم فهذا لا يعفي المقاول من المسؤولية

 عن ذلك الخطأ .


سؤالى انا :-
من هو المقصود هنا هل الاستشارى المشرف على التنفيذ ام استشارى التصميم ؟


----------



## amr2021 (28 يناير 2015)

المشاركة الاصلية خاصة بى المهندس امين الزريقى
اسنتد المهندس الى مبدأ في العقود الانشائية " الموافقات لا تعفي من المسؤوليات " اي انه اذا وافق الاستشاري للمقاول على تنفيذ اي بند بصورة خاطئة سواء بعلم او غير علم فهذا لا يعفي المقاول من المسؤولية عن ذلك الخطأ 
تحياتي لك وجنبنا الله مواطن الزلل.[/quote]

سؤالى انا :-
من هو المقصود به هنا هل استشارى الاشراف على التنفيذ ام استشارى التصميم ؟


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (28 يناير 2015)

amrnassarallam قال:


> المشاركة الاصلية خاصة بى المهندس امين الزريقى
> اسنتد المهندس الى مبدأ في العقود الانشائية " الموافقات لا تعفي من المسؤوليات " اي انه اذا وافق الاستشاري للمقاول على تنفيذ اي بند بصورة خاطئة سواء بعلم او غير علم فهذا لا يعفي المقاول من المسؤولية
> 
> عن ذلك الخطأ .
> ...



بعد المرور بمرحلة التصميم و الطرح و تقديم الأسئلة و الأجوبة و الاستفسارات و انتهاء بالتعاقد ..
يصبح المقاول مسؤولا عن التصميم الانشائي كأنه مقدم منه شخصيا ..
و العقود تشمل العديد من البنود التي تلزم المقاول بمراجعة المخططات و تصحيح الأخطاء ..
تحياتي


----------



## amr2021 (28 يناير 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> بعد المرو مرحلة التصميم و الطرح و تقديم الأسئلة و الأجوبة و الاستفسارات و النتهاء بالتعاقد ..
> يصبح المقاول مسؤولا عن التصميم الانشائي كأنه مقدم منه شخصيا ..
> و العقود تشمل العديد من البنود التي تلزم المقاول بمراجعة المخططات و تصحيح الأخطاء ..
> تحياتي


ماهو دور مهندس الاشراف على التنفيذ ناحية اعتماد المخططات ؟


----------



## عمر عبدالله (28 يناير 2015)

استاذ [MENTION=280654]امين الزريقي[/MENTION] ذكرت انكم دائما ماتسبدلون الريبد سلاب بفلات سلاب برأيك وحسب خبرتك اى النظامين اكثر اقتصادية بصورة عامة ؟


----------



## امين الزريقي (28 يناير 2015)

amrnassarallam قال:


> المشاركة الاصلية خاصة بى المهندس امين الزريقى
> اسنتد المهندس الى مبدأ في العقود الانشائية " الموافقات لا تعفي من المسؤوليات " اي انه اذا وافقالاستشاري للمقاول على تنفيذ اي بند بصورة خاطئة سواء بعلم او غير علم فهذا لا يعفي المقاول من المسؤولية
> 
> عن ذلك الخطأ .
> ...





في النسخة الجديدة من عقود فيدك 99 التي اصبحت متبعة في كثير من البلاد وبضمنها الاردن هناك ثلاثة اطراف في العقد :
الاول صاحب العمل Employer والثاني ألمهندس Engineer والثالث المقاول Contractor , الجهة التي قامت بالتصميم و التي سميتها انت استشاري التصميم لا علاقة لها بما يجري في الموقع اثناء التنفيذ وليست طرفا فيه . من الممكن ان يكون المهندس The Engineer الذي يقوم بالاشراف على اعمال التنفيذ في الوقع ويفترض ان يدير العقد كجهة ذات استقلالية وليست تابعة لصاحب العمل ( الذي يسمى كذلك المالك )هو نفس الجهة التي قامت بالتصميم وقد لا تكون . انا استخدمت مصطلح الاستشاري لانه دارج في الاستخدام و لكني اقصد بالطبع المهندس كما هو معرف في العقد ( والذي تسميه انت الاستشاري المشرف على التنفيذ).

ولك تحياتي .


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (28 يناير 2015)

امين الزريقي قال:


> مبدأ في العقود الانشائية " الموافقات لا تعفي من المسؤوليات " اي انه اذا وافق الاستشاري للمقاول على تنفيذ اي بند بصورة خاطئة سواء بعلم او غير علم فهذا لا يعفي المقاول من المسؤولية عن ذلك الخطأ .


 [MENTION=280654]امين الزريقي[/MENTION]
جزاك الله خيرا , حتي في مشاركات الجانبية تترك أثر ومبدأ هندسي بشكل مبسط ليعلق بالذاكرة.

سؤالي:
هل من موقف لا تنساة في الجسور تطلب حلول هندسية غير عادية أو حسابات خاصة أو أحتياطات خاصة؟
ما أفضل مرجع من وجهة نظرك في موضع الجسور سواء تنفيذا أو تصميماً؟


----------



## امين الزريقي (28 يناير 2015)

عمر عبدالله قال:


> استاذ @امين الزريقي ذكرت انكم دائما ماتسبدلون الريبد سلاب بفلات سلاب برأيك وحسب خبرتك اى النظامين اكثر اقتصادية بصورة عامة ؟



موضوع الاقتصاد في اختيار نظام انشائي عن نظام آخر قد يكون مثار جدل وما ينطبق في مكان قد لا ينطبق بحذافيره في مكان آخر , اذا المسألة نسبية.

في المباني الخرسانية العالية يمكن اخذ الموضوع من عدة زوايا :

السرعة , السهولة , الجودة و الكلف النسبية , بالنسبة لي ومن واقع الممارسة الفعلية استطيع ان احكم ان البلاطات المسطحة flat هي اكثر اقتصادية وسرعة في التنفيذ وجودة . ربما كانت البلطات ذات الاعصاب مناسبة اكثر للمباني الصغيرة والتي تنفذ غالبا باقل قدر من وسائل ضبط الجودة والتي قد لا تتوفر فيها الامكانيات من حيث وسائل صب الخرسانة الجاهزة .

اضرب لك مثلا من الواقع: برج من ثلاثة اجزاء متجاورة اثنان 14 طابقا والاوسط 19 مجموع المساحة 43000 مترا مربعا.

النظام الانشائي للبلاطات حسب التصميم الاصلي بلاطات باعصاب سمك اجمالي 40 سم تتألف من طوب مفرغ 14 سم يعلوها بولسترين 19 سم ثم بلاطة تغطية 7سم مع اعصاب , تكرار الاعمدة 8.5 امتار في 8 امتار تقريبا . يبدو النظام لا غبار عليه من ناحية تصميمية .

مثل كل اعمال القطاع الخاص والمشاريع الاستثمارية يريد المالك ( او الجهة المالكة ) ان تنتهي الاعمال في المشروع في اقل وقت ممكن ربما قبل ان تبدأ تتم المفاوضة مع المقاول على هذا الاساس فيبدأ المقاول في البحث عن طريقة لتسريع العمل . من خبرات المقاول السابقة , اسرع الطرق كانت باستخدام البلاطات المسطحة . هناك محدد آخر الكلفة , تم عمل حسابات مبدئية على احدى البلاطات المتكررة وعمل مقارنة كانت في صالح الحل البديل . ما دام هناك وفر وسرعة فالمالك موافق وكذلك المكتب المصمم . تم تعديل التصاميم باستخدام بلاطات مسطحة flat plates سمك 30 سم باستثثناء بعض البلاطات ذات الاحمال الخاصة . كلف مهندس انشائي اخر باعداد التصاميم الجديدة بالاتفاق مع المصمم الاصلي. 

خلاصة الحديث عند الانتهاء بلغ الوفر حوالي 900 الف دينار ( دينار = 1.4 دولار) بضمنها الوفر الناتج عن الغاء بند قصارة الاسقف 43000 م2 (لياسة plaster ) , لم ينل المقاول منها شيئا لان العقد كان مبنيا على عقد المقاولة القديم ( فيديك 87 ) الذي لم يكن يتيح للمقاول الحصول على عائد مادي من تقديم اي حل بديل . مع ذلك كانت فائدة المقاول محققة من السرعة التي تم فيها انهاء العمل 2006-2008 .

ليس من الضروري ان تحصل على نفس النتيجة بالضبط من حيث الكلفة والوقت في بلد اخر قد تختلف فيه الظروف ولكن من ناحية نسبية لا اشك في النتيجة بشكل عام .


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (28 يناير 2015)

عودة الى مناقشة مسؤوليات أطراف المشروع ..
أود أن أشير أن مصلحة جميع أطراف المشروع و مصلحة المشروع في المقام الأول و لعدم تجزئة المسؤولية و اضاعة الوقت و الجهد و التكلفة تصب في انتقال مسؤولية المشروع الى أطراف عملية التنفيذ بعد التعاقد ..
و ذلك ليس ظلما لأحد ..
تحياتي


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (28 يناير 2015)

قال:


> كنت المصمم والمنفذ [/SIZE], وكانت المحطة جزءاً من مشروع كبير نسبيا وكانت عبارة عن بند مقطوع lump sum و تصميم المحطة بالكامل كان من مسؤولية المقاول الرئيسي بما فيه التصميم الانشائي الذي قمت به , تم تقديم التصميم للاستشاري ( احد اكبر الشركات الاستشارية ان لم يكن اكبرها في المنطقة ) وقد وافق عليه بعد نقاش وبدأ التنفيذ .
> 
> بعد انتهاء صب الارضية الظاهرة في الصور المرفقة لكامل المحطة والبدء في الجدران , جاء المهندس المقيم في الموقع ليقول ان اطوال اشاير الجدران starter bars غير كافية من وجهة نظره وانه يشعر بوجود خطأ ما , حتى وان وافق عليها المكتب الذي ينتمي اليه وعلى الرغم من ان المخططات التنفيذية وجداول الحديد موافق عليها مسبقا . حجة المهندس انه بعمل مقارنة مع رسومات خزان اخر في المشروع من تصميم الاستشاري وجد ان اطوال اشاير الجدران فيه اكبر مما هي في هذه الجدران وبالتالي لديه سبب قوي لرفضها ( مستندا على مبدأ ان الموافقات لا تعفي من المسؤوليات - على اعتبار ان موافقة الاستشاري على خطأ لا يعفي المقاول من مسؤوليته وهذا من وجهة نظري منطقي ).



السلام عليكم
تحياتى لك م / أمين 
ورد فى مشاركتك القيمه السابقة مصطلحات كنت المصمم والمنفذ & خزان اخر في المشروع من تصميم الاستشاري
وواضح ان تصميم الاستشارى كان more safe اما تصميمك فكان الطول ما يفى باشتراطات الكود واصول التصميم
لى لك عدة اسئله لو سمحت لى

1- هل تعتقد ان التصميم قد يختلف كون المصمم هو المقاول او المصمم هو الاستشارى ؟
2- هل تعقد ان هناك تعنت فى الجهات المانحه للتراخيص فى بلادنا العربيه تجعل التصميم مبالغ فيه حتى يجتاز مراحل المراجعه والتدقيق حتى الحصول على الرخصه ؟؟
3- فى وجهة نظرك اى انواع العقود اكثر عدلا لطرفى العقد . عقود المقطوعيه lump sum ام عقود price list ؟

تحياتى لك


----------



## امين الزريقي (28 يناير 2015)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تحياتى لك م / أمين
> ورد فى مشاركتك القيمه السابقة مصطلحات كنت المصمم والمنفذ & خزان اخر في المشروع من تصميم الاستشاري
> وواضح ان تصميم الاستشارى كان more safe اما تصميمك فكان الطول ما يفى باشتراطات الكود واصول التصميم
> ...




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 

للتوضيح كان المشروع المذكور بالكامل من تصميم الاستشاري باستثناء محطة تنقية مطلوب من المقاول ( او المتقدم للمناقصة =المناقص ) تقديم التصميم الكامل لها ( اعمال مدنية واعمال كهروميكانيكية ) وبالتالي فان المناقص يقدم سعره مبنيا على العروض التي يحصل عليها من الشركات المتخصصة في هذا المجال , وهذه بدورها تقدم التصميم المعماري والموقع العام وسعة الخزانات وابعادها الخ ونظام المعالجة والصرف والتصميم الكهروميكانيكي كل ذلك بناء على المعايير التصميمية design criteria التي ترد في شروط العطاء ( المناقصة ) Bid or Tender. وتكون هذه المحطة عبارة عن رزمة متكاملة package وخاضعة لموافقة الاستشاري والمالك الخ. . عند تقديم العرض offer من المناقص يقدم مع عرضه بيانات خاصة بهذا البند بحيث تعطي فكرة عما ينوي تقديمه اذا ما فاز بالعطاء. 

لاحقا لفوز المناقص صاحب السعر الادنى والمحقق في هذا المشروع بالذات للتأهيل المسبق pre qualification يطلب منه تقديم التصاميم الكاملة وبضمنها التصاميم الانشائية وهذا ما قمت باعداده للشركة اتي فازت بالعطاء و قد حصل التصميم بكافة اجزائه على موافقة الاستشاري قبل المباشرة بالعمل وفي نفس الوقت قمت بتنفيذ الاعمال المدنية الخاصة بتلك المحطة لحساب المقاول الرئيسي . 

في اعتقادي انه التصميم قد يختلف من شخص لاخر ضمن نفس المؤسسة , فما بالك عندما يكون هنالك مؤسستان . بالنسبة لي كان التصميم محققا لشروط الكود ( الكود البريطاني) ومحققا لمتطلبات الاستشاري من حيث معايير التصميم الانشائية من حيث على سبيل المثال ( الغطاء الخرساني 60 مم , عرض الشروخ الاقصى اضافة الى متطلبات اخرى ), كان هنالك خزان ارضي وخزان علوي لمياه الشرب في المشروع وكانا مثل باقي المشروع من تصميم الاستشاري من وجهة نظري الشخصية كان تصميمهما مبالغا فيه ( over designed ) ولكن من ناحية المقاول لا مصلحة له في الاعتراض على شيء كهذا لانه سيأخذ ثمن كل شيء يقوم بتنفيذه كون المشروع خاضعا لاعادة القياس remeasured او كما قلت له جدول كميات ببنود مسعرة BOQ ( Bill of Quantities) او كما عبرت عنها Price List .

بالنسبة للجهات المانحة للتراخيص في بلادنا اعتقد ان هناك بيروقراطية وروتين وتعقيد في المسائل الشكلية اكثر من التدقيق في التصاميم ذاتها واعتقد ان التصميم يجب ان يدقق من الناحية الاقتصادية اضافة الى تحقيق شروط الكودات المعنية .

اعتقد بالنسبة للسؤال الثالث ان العقود القائمة على الخيار الثاني افضل واكئر عدلا للطرفين , بشرط ان تكون المناقصة مستوفية حقها من الدراسة والمراجعة وليست مسلوقة سلقأ كما يحصل للاسف الشديد في احيان كثيرة بما يجعل فيها مجال لافتئات من احد الطرفين على الطرف الآخر.

واخيرا لك وللاخوة الزملاء الكرام كل التحيات.


----------



## mecheil.edwar (29 يناير 2015)

سؤال للمهندس أمين والمهندس طلعت وللدكتور يوسف 

ما هى خلاصة خبراتكم فى إدارة ونجاح العمل الهندسي ؟


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (29 يناير 2015)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> سؤال للمهندس أمين والمهندس طلعت وللدكتور يوسف
> 
> ما هى خلاصة خبراتكم فى إدارة ونجاح العمل الهندسي ؟



- التقيد بالكودات وانظمة المهنة الناظمة للعمل الهندسي والسلامة العامة
- المام المهندس بشكل عام بمعظم التخصصات لفروع الهندسة المدنية
في التصميم والتنفيذ والاشراف والتعليم ولوبشكل بسيط
والنركيز على اختصاص واحد من فروع الهندسة المدنية
وخاصة الهندسة الانشائية يجب ان يكون ملما تماما بتصميم كل انواع
الجمل الانشائية ولمختلف المواد ولا مانع ان يكون متميزا في نوع واحد
- والأهم هوالمثابرة والاطلاع وعدم الانقطاع عن الكودات والمراجع الهندسية
تحياتي


----------



## امين الزريقي (30 يناير 2015)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> سؤال للمهندس أمين والمهندس طلعت وللدكتور يوسف
> 
> ما هى خلاصة خبراتكم فى إدارة ونجاح العمل الهندسي ؟






*سؤالك في منتهى الايجاز ولكن الاجابة قد لا تكون ممكنة بمثل هذا الايجاز*

*ادارة العمل الهندسي كي تنجح تحتاج الى تطبيق قواعد الادارة ومبادئها في كافة النشاطات المتعلقة بهذا العمل سواء في التخطيط او التنفيذ كما في الرقابة. وسواء تشعب العمل الهندسي او كان محدودا فان حسن الادارة يمثل اهم العوامل في نجاحها. *
*الادارة الهندسية اصبحت علما قائما بذاته , وتخصصا مطلوبا ولكن التخصص فيه لا يضمن لوحده نجاح العمل , في اعتقادي ان الادارة الناجحة في العمل الهندسي يجب ان تجمع ما بين المعرفة الهندسية المناسبة وكذلك الادارية بالقدر الملائم وهناك عدد من المبادئ العامة التي لا يجب ان يجادل فيها احد والتي لا تدرس في معهد او كلية بالضرورة واهمها من وجهة نظري اعطاء كل ذي حق حقه من العاملين مع تطبيق اسس العمل الجماعي الذي يجعل ناتج عمل الافراد عندما يعملون معا اكبر من مجموع عملهم فرادى , فعندما يكون هناك فريق عمل متعدد التخصصات ( واحيانا المواهب او القدرات الشخصية ) يصبح تحقبق الهدف المشترك في نجاح العمل اكثر سهولة واقل كلفة واكبر احتمالا.*
*هناك الكثير مما يمكن قوله , ولا اعتقد انني بحاجة لاعادة ما تفضل فيه الدكتور يوسف في رده على نفس السؤال سابقا ولكن تكرار الحديث عن المعرفة والاطلاع الدائم وعدم الانقطاع عن المراجع امر ضروري .*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (30 يناير 2015)

سيرا على نهج م. ميشيل :34:
سؤال للمهندس أمين والمهندس طلعت وللدكتور يوسف

( فى احيان يتعرض المهندس لمشاكل موقعية تنتج تحت اى ظرف . وربما تكون نتيجتها وخيمة خاصة اذا كانت خطا شخصى . هل حدث مثل هذا الشيئ ؟ وكيف يمكن من خلال تجربتكم ان يتصرف المهندس تحت هذه الظروف . ) وفى العموم تحت ضغط اى مشكلة ؟


----------



## امين الزريقي (30 يناير 2015)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> نتابع الحديث العذب مع أساتذتنا الأجلاء
> د. يوسف حميضة
> م أمين الزريقى
> م طلعت محمد على
> ...



في الحقيقة هو حديثك العذب يا استاذ ميشيل !

اذا كنت المقصود بالسؤال فاعتذر لتأخري في الرد 

اهم الجسور التي عملت فيها كانت جسور ممر عمان التنموي ( الطريق الدائري الثاني ) اضافة الى تقاطع الشميساني ( بصورة جزئية) وهي تعتبر اكبر الجسور في الاردن باستثناء جسر مثبت بالكابلات (cable stayed bridge) هو جسر عبدون المعلق الذي قامت بتنفيذه شركة مشهورة Larsen & Toubro كان بودي العمل فيه ولكن كما تعلم هي شركة هندية ولذلك لم يكن يحتمل (ان نجد فيها عيش ). وعلى الرغم من ذلك بقيت مواظبا على زيارة الموقع باستمرار والحديث مع من يعملون فيه بين وقت واخر . وهو الجسر الوحيد من نوعه في الاردن وان يكن هناك ثلاثة جسور اخرى شبيهة به يمكن اعتبارها معلقة بشكل او بآخر.

بالعودة الى الموضوع كانت معظم الجسور التي بنيت قبل ذلك من الخرسانة المسلحة , او من الخرسانة مسبقة الصب مسبقة الاجهاد وقليل من المنشآت المعدنية. في الفترة الاخيرة اصبحت معظم الجسور من الخرسانة سابقة الاجهاد و اخذت الباعات ( البحور, المجازات او الفضاءات span ) تتسع فوصلت في بعض الجسور الى 57 مترا ( حسب الحاجة ) والانظمة الانشائية المستخدمة تراوحت ما بين المقاطع الصندوقية box girder والبلاطات المفرغة voided slabs , والكمرات او الجيزان ( جمع جائز beam, girder وتسمى كذلك روافد جمع رافدة , وكذلك عوارض جمع عارضة حيث كل هذه التسميات يمكن ان تقابلك في الوثائق المتداولة على حسب خلفية من قام بالترجمة ) . 

بالنسبة لي وخلافا لمتابعة اعمال التنفيذ وتحضير مخططات التنفيذ الاعتيادية , وتصميم اعمال الطوبار formwork حسب الحاجة وملاءمة ما يتوفر من انظمة لتناسب ما يستجد من جسور ذات اشكال و مقاطع معمارية تحتاج الى تصميم الطوبار لاعطاء الشكل واحيانا النقش texture ومتابعة التصنيع . الا ان طبيعة الاعمال غالبا مما تتطلب تعديلا او تعديلات اما للهرب من عائق غير متوقع كما واجهنا في احد المشاريع ان احدى كتفي الجسر قريبة بما يشكل خطرا محتملا من خط الغاز , كان الحل المقترح هو ابعاد تلك الكتف مسافة كافية للعمل بامان لان نقل خط الغاز كان سيكلف بضعة ملايين . كان الجسر مكونا في جزئه الاول من اربعة بواكي من الروافد مسبقة الصب مسبقة الاجهاد طولها 35 مترا ولذلك فالحل بالغاء الباكية الاخيرة ونقلها الى موضع الدعامة pier التي تسبقها مع اعادة تصميم الكتف abutment ( تترجم احيانا الى الركيزة الطرفية ) لان ارتفاعها اصبح يقارب 12 مترا . رفض الاستشاري المصمم القيام باعادة التصميم ( مجانا) لذلك طلب المالك من المقاول ان يعيد التصميم وهذا ما قمت به حينذاك. 

في مشروع اخر كان لدينا جسر اخر ضمن مشروع لتحسين الحركة في احدى المناطق مكونا من تسعة بواكي بطول 26 مترا من الخرسانة المسلحة كمرات مع بلاطة على شكل حرف T , وقد تصادف ان احدى القواعد تتضارب مع مجموعة من كوابل الاتصالات الرئيسية التي لا يمكن تغييرها او نقلها بسهولة فتطلب الامر اعادة التصميم ( تبرع المقاول هذه المرة) حتى يغير النظام الاصلي الذي يحتاج الى كمية كبيرة من الطوبار (الشدات ) والعمالة والوقت . وافق المالك على المقترح خصوصا انه لم يزد في الكلفة ( اقل بثلاثين الف دينار او 42000 دولار ) تم اعادة تصميم الجسر بسبعة بواكي ( فتحات )
33.4 متر تقريبا , باستخدام مقطع لكمرة مسبقة الصب ( بالمناسبة قوالب هذا المقطع كانت متوفرة من مشروع سابق ) وتم تنفيذ الجسر في اقل من ستة اشهر . 

اضافة لذلك كان هناك عدد من الحالات المشابهة والتي لسبب او لاخر يتم فيها عمل من هذا القبيل فيتم تغيير التصميم باقتراح من المقول . وحتى لا يظن احد فالموضوع يأخذ وقتا حتى يتم اقناع المصمم الاصلي بالموافقة ويقتنع المالك بوجود فائدة تعود عليه ان من حيث الكلفة او من حيث تسريع العمل . واذكر مثالا اخر , مشروع في مدينة العقبة كان لدى المقاول كجزء من الاعمال عبارة صندوقية لتصريف مياه السيول ذات ثلاثة فتحات عرض كل فتحة ثلاثة امتار وارتفاعها خمسة وطول العبارة 2300 متر تسير بشكل شبه مستقيم لتصب في البحر , فكر المقاول عندما راى مقطع العبارة في كيفية عمل الصيانة واعمال التنظيف المستقبلية التي لا يمكن ان تتم بسهولة اضافة الى الجهد الذي تتطلبه اعمال التنفيذ حيث هناك اربعة حوائط بارتفاع خمسة امتار وما ستأخذه من وقت وكلفة فبدلا من الثلاث فتحات لماذا لا يتم عمل فتحتين او فتحة واحدة مثلا بحيث تتسع عندئذ لمعدة تدخل بسهولة وقت اللزوم وتخفف من حجم العمل اثناء التنفيذ. وبالمناسبة هذا المقاول رجل كبيرو بسيط وليس مهندسا ولكنه صاحب نظرة . بعد عدة خيارات وجدت ان افضل الحلول هو فتحة واحدة بعرض سبعة امتار في خمسة ارتفاعا , اضافة لذلك تحقق وفرا في التكاليف بحدود 000 400 دينار حوالي 000 600 دولار , وقد وافق المصمم على المقترح بعد اخذ ورد , والوزارة وافقت وتم تنفيذ العبارة وشخصيا قمت بتنفيذ 325 مترا منها. كان من حق المقاول الحصول حسب العقد (fidic 99) على نصف المبلغ الموفر . 
 
عملي في التصميم كان مرتبطا بالمشاريع التي عملت بها وهو اقرب الى الهواية منه الى الاحتراف وكان القصد كذلك التأكد من سلامة ما نكلف بتنفيذه من مشاريع وما نصادفه احيانا كثيرة للاسف من اخطاء . وتسألني عن البرامج التي عملت بها , فرغم اني حضرت عدة دورات في عدد من البرامج مثل STAAD III , و PROKON , وسواها لكن لم اجد وقتا في زحمة العمل لاتقانها , في اوقات كثيرة اشعر باهمية اتقان تلك البرامج لما لها من اهمية وسرعة و ربما لايزال عندي الرغبة في تعلمها ( لكن ليس لمزاحمة احد ) وعلى الرغم من اتقاني للتحليل الانشائي الذي تعلمناه لكن كنت احيانا الجأ الى اصدقائي للمساعدة في اجراء التحليل الانشائي عندما يستدعي الامر باستخدام برنامج مناسب مثل السيف ولحسن حظي فان اكثر المصممين الانشائيين في الاردن تربطني بهم صداقة عميقة .

ومعذرة للاطالة .
ه


----------



## امين الزريقي (30 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم 

في السطر قبل الاخير من المشاركة السابقة ورد ذكر برنامج السيف والصحيح هو الساب sap فاقتضى التنويه كما يقولون.


----------



## خالد الأزهري (30 يناير 2015)

امين الزريقي قال:


> في الحقيقة هو حديثك العذب يا استاذ ميشيل !
> 
> اذا كنت المقصود بالسؤال فاعتذر لتأخري في الرد
> 
> ...



ما شاء الله ربنا يحفظكم استاذنا الجليل
هندسيا ما هو شيء الذي تمنيت فعله ولم تفعله وما هو الانجاز الذي تفخر به في مسيرتكم المهنية


----------



## خالد الأزهري (30 يناير 2015)

لي سؤال تقني شوية لكن طالما اننا في حضرة الدكتور يوسف والباشمهندس الزريقي وهما من فطاحلة التصميم بالحسابات اليدوية فلا باس من طرحه ....كيف تتعاملون مع البلاطات عندما تكون الاعمدة غير منتظمة؟


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (30 يناير 2015)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> سؤال للمهندس أمين والمهندس طلعت وللدكتور يوسف
> 
> ما هى خلاصة خبراتكم فى إدارة ونجاح العمل الهندسي ؟



تحياتى م . ميشيل 
كنت افضل ان اظل مستمعا مستمتعا بحديث الدكتور يوسف وم / أمين حتى ينتهيا من حديثها . ولكن لا بأس من الحديث طالما انت مديرا للحوار وهذه رغبتك واتمنى الا اكون مزاحما لها .
عوده لسؤالك العميق والوجيز
نجاح اى مشروع واى عمل هندسى يقاس بان يتم انجازه باقل التكاليف وبجوده عاليه فى الوقت المحدد له ومن ثم العوامل الرئيسيه التى يدور فى فلكها نجاح اى مشروع بوجه عام هى
1- التكلفه او التكاليف cost
2- الجوده quality
3- الوقت time

وكل من العوامل السابقة لا بد ان يتم دراسته بعنايه وتوفير كل الوسائل والسبل لتحقيق ذلك بكل ارتياحيه .
وفى هذا الاطار وبوجه لا عام لا بد ان تتوافر بعض العوامل لانجاح اى مشروع منها
1- ان تتم دراسة المشروع بعنايه وأن يأخذ الوقت الكافى فى دراسته وأن تتم اعداد دراسات الجدوى لمعرفة جدواه الاقتصاديه من عدمه .
وفى هذه الدراسات يتم تحديد الاستراتيجيات التى سيتم اتباعها فى تنفيذ المشروع والطرق التى ستتبع لتحقيق تلك الاستراتيجيات . والنهج الذى سيتم اتباعه

2- ان يتم اختيار عناصر المشروع بعنايه شديده بعد الدراسات السابقة ومنها المصمم .. الاستشارى الذى سيشرف على المشروع ... المقاول او المقاولين الذى سيتم اسناد الاعمال اليهم وأن تتم تلك الاختيارات بعناية شديده طبقا لاسس علميه والا يكون دائما عامل اقل سعر هو المتحكم عند اختيار اى مما سبق بل لابد أن يكون العامل الفنى هو الاساس فى الاختيار يليه عامل السعر 

3- داخل كل من الاطراف السابقة لابد ان يتم تحديد هياكل المشروع لكل على حده وأن يتم اختيار كل عناصر اى هيكل بعنايه شديده فعلى سبيل المثال 
الشركة المنفذه يجب أن يتم تحديد الهيكل الذى سينفذ المشروع وتحديد متطلبات كل وظيفه وعدد سنوات الخبره المطلوبه ومتطلبات كل وظيفه 
ويجب أن يغطى الهيكل المطلوب جميع الادارات للمشروع من الناحية الادارية والتنفيذيه وضبط الجوده والمكتب الفنى وغيرها 
4- يجب ان تكون العقود المبرمه دقيقه ومحدده وشامله ووافيه وياحبذا لو كانت متطابقة مع عقود الفيديك ( الاتحاد الدولى للاستشارات الهندسيه fidic (
5- ان يكون الوقت المحدد لتنفيذ المشروع كافى وعملى ويمكن تحقيقه حتى لا يؤثر ذلك على الجوده .
6- أن تكون هناك اجتماعات ولقاءات دوريه على جميع المستويات لتذليل العقبات وحل المشاكل اولا باول حتى لا يؤدى ذلك الى تركمها مما يؤثر على المشروع
7- أن تكون هناك سياسه ماليه واضحه ومحدده وأن يتم معروف سلفا كيفيه توفير التمويل اللازم للمشروع مرورا بمراحله المختلفه .

هذه نقاط سريعه بوجه عام

اما عى المستوى الشخصى ففى اى مشروع اشارك فى ادارته فالنهج الذى اتبعه واحاول ان احققه
1- ان يكون لدى صلاحيات تتناسب مع المسمى الوظيفى فهناك قاعده مهمه وهى ان الصلاحيات تمنح ولا تكتسب 
2- ان يتمتع طاقم العمل الذى اختاره بالصدق والأمانه والصراحه والمكاشفه واعتقد أن تلك السمات هى اساس قبل اى عوامل اخرى وهى اساسيه لانجاح المشروع
3- أن يكون الاحترام متبادلا بينى وبين طاقم العمل وفيما بينهم وبين باقى منظومة المشروع
4- اتبع سياسة والثواب والعقاب والتقييم دائما 
5- اقوم بعمل لقاءات دوريه قد تكون كل صباح او على اكثر من مره خلال اليوم لمتابعه سير الاعمال والاستماع الى طاقم العمل لحل مشاكلهم 
6- اميل الى أن يكون كل شيىء مكتوبه وهى نقطه مهمه جدا . الكتابه من اجل التوثيق واحيانا من اجل التذكير 
7- احاول ان يكون كل شيىء موثقا سواء كتابة او بالصور وهى نقطه فى غاية الاهميه
8- من الناحية الفنيه اعتقد ان مقاولى الباطن هم سلاح اى مهندس للقيام بالعمل على اكمل وجهه فلو كان المقاول كفىء سيريح المهندس فى تنفيذ الاعمال ومن ثم احرص على الاختيار الجيد لمقاولى الباطن ويفضل ان يكون هناك سابق معرفه بهم حتى لا تكون هناك مفاجأت
9- اعمل على أن يحصل كل على حقوقه الماليه واحاول ان يكون صرف المستحقات منتظما وان يضمن كل من الموردين ومقاولين الباطن حقوقهم

أأمل الا اكون اثقلت عليكم 
تحياتى للجميع


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (30 يناير 2015)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> لي سؤال تقني شوية لكن طالما اننا في حضرة الدكتور يوسف والباشمهندس الزريقي وهما من فطاحلة التصميم بالحسابات اليدوية فلا باس من طرحه ....كيف تتعاملون مع البلاطات عندما تكون الاعمدة غير منتظمة؟



- في حال التباعد بين محاور الأعمدة غير منتظم واختلاف نسبة المجازات
اكبر من 20%
لايمكن تطبيق الطرق التقربية للتصميم كما جاء في الكود
ويجب الأخذ بعين الاعتباراختلاف صلابة مجازات البلاطات
وعمل توزيع للعزوم عند المساند وايجاد العزم الموجب والسالب
- في حال اختلاف بين محاور الأعمدة يجب ايجاد مسارات
لوصول الحمولات الى الأعمدة
واللاستعانة بكمرات مدفونة او مائلة تصل بين الأعمدة المنحرفة
- لكن في جميع الأحوال يفضل انشائيا وفنيا وزلزاليا ان تكون محاور
اعمدة الاطارات والبلاطات اللاكمرية الفطرية على محور واحد
تحياتي


----------



## mecheil.edwar (31 يناير 2015)

أشكر الدكتور يوسف أستاذنا الجليل على مشاركاته وردوده ومتابعته معنا هذ الحوار
كما أشكرأيضا المهندس القدير امين الزريقى والمهندس القدير طلعت محمد على

فيما يقدمون من خلاصة معارفهم وخبراتهم ونصائحهم الثمينة لنا 
ولي بعض الأسئلة الأخرى لكم جميعا أساتذتى الكرام
السؤال الأول : ما هى أهمية وفائدة ملتقى المهندسيين العرب بالنسبة لكم
السؤال الثانى : بالنسبة للجانب الإنسانى ما هى أهم مصادر المعرفة التى شكلت ثقافتكم فى تعاملكم مع الاخرين ( زملاء - عمال - طلاب علم - أبناء -أصدقاء )


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (31 يناير 2015)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> أشكر الدكتور يوسف أستاذنا الجليل على مشاركاته وردوده ومتابعته معنا هذ الحوار
> كما أشكرأيضا المهندس القدير امين الزريقى والمهندس القدير طلعت محمد على
> 
> فيما يقدمون من خلاصة معارفهم وخبراتهم ونصائحهم الثمينة لنا
> ...


-من اهم فائدة المنتدى ؛ التعارف وتبادل الخبرات الهندسية بين الزملاء
العرب وفي مختلف الأقطار
- واالاطلاع على تنوع واسماء المصطلحات الهندسية
والمواد الهندسية لكل بلد عربي بالاضافة الى تطوير العمل
الهندسي العربي حيث يمكن اعتبار هذا المنتدى كصرح علمي
حضاري وخطوة اولى لبداية العمل الهندسي العربي المشترك
حيث علميا يمكن اعتباره كجامعة مفتوحة عن بعد واعطاء المعلومة
والحلول الفنية الهندسية الصحيحة
ان كان في التصميم او التنفيذ تحفظ السلامة العامة
للبناء والشاغلين وكلها مجانية 
- بالنسبة للجانب الانساني وتعميق وتثبيت المعرفة
اهمها الثقة المتبادلة والاحترام لكلى الأطراف والصدق والأمانة في المعاملة
والتواضع العلمي واهم مصادر المعرفة الكتب والعلم
(اطلب العلم ولو في الصين)
والأهم العمل وفق الحكمة( اكبر منك بيوم اعلم منك في سنة)
تحياتي


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (31 يناير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> سيرا على نهج م. ميشيل :34:
> سؤال للمهندس أمين والمهندس طلعت وللدكتور يوسف
> 
> ( فى احيان يتعرض المهندس لمشاكل موقعية تنتج تحت اى ظرف . وربما تكون نتيجتها وخيمة خاصة اذا كانت خطا شخصى . هل حدث مثل هذا الشيئ ؟ وكيف يمكن من خلال تجربتكم ان يتصرف المهندس تحت هذه الظروف . ) وفى العموم تحت ضغط اى مشكلة ؟



السلام عليكم
تحياتى م / احمد وشكرا على مشاركتك وسؤالك القيم 
فى معظم المشاريع وخاصة المشاريع الحرجه او التى لا يكون متاح لها متسع من الوقت . تحدث بعض الاخطاء نتيجة السرعه والاستعجال فى تنفيذ الاعمال
صراحة لم يحدث لى انى كنت السبب فى مشاكل تذكر فى اى مشروع عملت به . ربما التوفيق ودعاء الوالدين هما السبب فى ذلك
ولكن اذكر فى احد المشاريع السكنية والتى تحمل طابعا معماريا مميزا كان المشروع عباره عن 6 ابراج سكنية تنقسم الى مجموعتين متقابلتين كل مجموعه عباره عن 3 ابراج سكنيه وبين المجموعتين ممر خدمى بعرض 16 م تقريبا له سقف خرسانى ( سقف البدرم وهو ارضيه الممر ) 
كان المصمم مستخدم اعمده دائرية فى البدروم تتحول الى اعمده مستطيله فى الادوار بعد ذلك ( بعضها فى الدور الارضى والباقى فى الدور الاول )
كانت عملية تحويل القطاعات من دائرية الى مستطيله غير واضحه خصوصا فيما يخص المناسيب واماكن التحويل 
فى بعض الاعمده اصر الاستشارى ان تكون عملية تحويل القطاع تتم بمنسوب اسفل سقف الممر ( المنسوب الاوضى ) 
بعد ان قمت بالدراسة المتأنية وجدت ان المنسوب الذى حدده الاستشارى سينتج عنه ما يشبه الفن السيرالى لقد اصبح تحويل القطاع فى منتصف العمود اى عمود ذو قطاع دائرى يليه تاج عمود ثم عمود مستطيل بعد ذلك حتى بلاطة السقف . اصبح التاج فى منتصف العمود وهو منسوب اسف بلاطة الممر .
لقد كانت وجهة نظر الاستشارى المشرف وهو بالمناسبة المصمم للمشروع ان تلك المناسيب حتى لا تتعارض مع المعمارى 
بعد الاخذ والرد اصر الاستشارى على موقفه . تم تصعيد الموضوع الى مستوى مدير المشروع الذى وافق على رأى الاستشارى من زاوية المثل المصرى ( الباب اللى يجيلك منه الريح سده واستريح ) 
قمت بتصعيد الموضوع الى مستويات اعلى فى الاداره وحتى مستوى المدير العام نظرا لاهمية الموضوع . كأن المدير العام يثق فى الاستشارى ثقه عمياء وهو من صصم واشرف له على عدة مشاريع سابقه بعد ذلك . وانا كنت لم يمر على الا بضع شهور داخل الشركه
امام اصرار كل الاطراف السابقه . ما كان الا ان صممت على رأى واعتذرت لمدير المشروع وقلت له بالحرف الواحد انا لن اقوم بتنفيذ تلك الاعمال 
امام اصرارى كلفنى مدير المشروع باعمال اخرى غير تلك الاعمده . وكلف زميل اخر بتنفيذ تلك الاعمده 
وبعد مرور عدة سنه تقريبا ولحدوث مشكله ذات طابع غير معروف بالمشروع . تم تكليف كونستلو من الاستشاريين لزيارة الموقع ومعرفة اسباب تلك المشكله ( مشكله ليس لها علاقة بموضوع الاعمده ) وعند زيارتهم للموقع ومن الوهله الاولى كان الضحك الهيستيرى من احدهم ونظر الى الاعمده التى احكى عنها وقال ما هذا الفن السيرالى الذى نفذ وطلب فورا من استشارى المشروع تصحيح ذلك الخطأ والتنفيذ طبقا لوجهه نظرى التى سرتها 
وكان هذا رد اعتبار لوجهة نظرى من كل من شارك بالمشكله 

صوره توضح الفن السيرالى الذى نفذ بالاعمده




http://www2.0zz0.com/2015/01/31/18/176915892.jpg

صوره توضح الاعمده بعد تصحيح الخطأ واعادة تنفيذ تفصيلة الاعمده




http://www2.0zz0.com/2015/01/31/18/250556255.jpg

وقد تكون لنا عوده لهذا المشروع الذى به ما يستحق ان يسرد
تحياتى لك وللزملاء الافاضل


----------



## عمر عبدالله (31 يناير 2015)

شكرا مهندس طلعت على طرح هذه المشكلة لكن لماذا يتلسف المعمارى اساسا فى بناء برجى كهذا ؟
ما الذى سيضيفه العمود الدائرى من جمال مقابل الاخطاء والمخاطر التى يمكن ان تنشأ ؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 يناير 2015)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تحياتى م / احمد وشكرا على مشاركتك وسؤالك القيم
> فى معظم المشاريع وخاصة المشاريع الحرجه او التى لا يكون متاح لها متسع من الوقت . تحدث بعض الاخطاء نتيجة السرعه والاستعجال فى تنفيذ الاعمال
> صراحة لم يحدث لى انى كنت السبب فى مشاكل تذكر فى اى مشروع عملت به . ربما التوفيق ودعاء الوالدين هما السبب فى ذلك
> ...



*جزاك الله خيرا على سعة صدرك فى الرد م. طلعت . 
ولكن ان حضرتك تعتذر عن تنفيذ هذا العمل أمر يسترعى الانتباه . خاصة اذا ان الاغلب ماشى على راى معين وخاصة بعدما افضت بوجهة نظرك . يعنى تقريبا حتى اذا حدثت مشكلة غير ملام .. لكنها نقطة فعلا جديرة بالاحترام .
ولكن حضرتك الغريب فى الصورة ان جنب الفن السريالى عمود منفذ بطريقة صحيحة التاج مع سقف الممر . ما السبب . ؟*


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (31 يناير 2015)

عمر عبدالله قال:


> شكرا مهندس طلعت على طرح هذه المشكلة لكن لماذا يتلسف المعمارى اساسا فى بناء برجى كهذا ؟
> ما الذى سيضيفه العمود الدائرى من جمال مقابل الاخطاء والمخاطر التى يمكن ان تنشأ ؟



السلام عليكم

تحياتى م / عمر
للتوضيح كان المشروع ذو طابع استثمارى ويتميز بالتشطيب المميز خاصة فيما يخص الواجهات والمداخل . 
الغرض من الاعمدة الدائرية المشار اليها .. لجأ الانشائى الى القطاع الدائرى لافساح المجال لحركه السيارات داخل الجراج لما له من ميزه بعكس القطاع المستطيل الذى يحتاج الى طول اكبر .
اما الاعمدة الدائريه فى المدخل فكانت من ضمن تصميم المداخل ومن ضمن تفاصيله الرئيسيه التى ركز عليها مهندس الديكور المكلف بتصميم المداخل ( حيث كان مكتب متخصص فقط لتصميم المداخل والواجهات والديكورات الخاصه بها وتفاصيلها المختلفه ) 
ومن ثم كان للمعمارى وم الديكور دور مهم وحيوى نظرا لطبيعة المشروع

اما وجهه نظر المعمارى التى استند اليها الانشائى فى تنفيذ الاعمال هى كالتالى 
كان الممر جزء مستقل بيه وبين الابراج المحيطه فاصل انشائى صريح . وكان منسوب الممر اوضى تقريبا ب 75 سم من منسوب المدخل .
تلك المسافه ( 75 سم ) كانت مصممه على انها فتحات للتهويه والاضاءه للبدروم ( الجراج ) والتى يرى المعمارى انه لا يجوز ان يظهر تاج العمود فى هذه المسافه ( صراه لا ارى سببا معماريا مقنعا لذلك ) 
مرفق صوره للتوضيح



http://www14.0zz0.com/2015/02/01/00/760812106.jpg


مرفق ملف يحتوى على الرسومات الانشائيه والمعماريه لسقف البدروم للتوضيح

http://up.top4top.net/downloadf-top4top_20f4140d971-rar.html

http://up.top4top.net/downloadf-top4top_20f4140d971-rar.html


تحياتى لك وللاخوة الزملاء


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (31 يناير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا على سعة صدرك فى الرد م. طلعت .
> ولكن ان حضرتك تعتذر عن تنفيذ هذا العمل أمر يسترعى الانتباه . خاصة اذا ان الاغلب ماشى على راى معين وخاصة بعدما افضت بوجهة نظرك . يعنى تقريبا حتى اذا حدثت مشكلة غير ملام .. لكنها نقطة فعلا جديرة بالاحترام .
> ولكن حضرتك الغريب فى الصورة ان جنب الفن السريالى عمود منفذ بطريقة صحيحة التاج مع سقف الممر . ما السبب . ؟*



السلام عليكم
الحقيقة م / احمد انا أأومن بمقوله قالها لى مهندس عظيم فى بداية حياتى العمليه . وهى ان المهندس لا بد ان يضع استقالته فى جيب البنطلون ( اعتذر عن اللهجه ) فكان لا يشارك في خطأ مهما كلفة ذلك حتى وان ادى ذلك الى تقديم استقالته . خاصة وأن كان الخطأ جسيم وفيه اخلال بالمبادى الهندسيه او حتى اخلال بالمبادىء الاخلاقيه .
سرت على نهج ذلك المهندس العظيم الى يومنا هذا وحقيقه فهو مبدء مريح .
اما بخصوص ملاحظتك القويه . بسم الله ما شاء الله . والتى تخص العمود او الاعمدة الدائريه السليمه التى تظهر بجوار الفن السريالى فهى فى الحقيقة كانت فنا سيرياليا هى الاخرى كباقى الاعمدة الدائريه والتى تحول فى منسوب بلاطة البدروم لقد كان الخطأ متكررا وما نفذ بعدد 5 ابراج من اجمالى 6
كان كل برج يحتوى على 6 اعمده دائريه سيراليه فى المتوسط فيما عدا البرج الاول كان به 4 اعمده فقط على ما اذكر كان العدد ما يقارب 28 عمودا 
لقد تم وضع خطه محكمه ودقيقه لاصلاح هذا العدد وكانت الخطه مبنيه فى الاساس على مبدىء اصلاح الاعمده بالتبادل . عمود من كل برج يتم اصلاحه والانتهاء منه تماما ويتم الانتقال للذى يليه 
كانت هناك مشاكل كبرى فى تنفيذ الاصلاح اهما ان هذه الاعمده تحمل ما يقارب من احمال سته ادوار فى المتوسط اعلاها وعلى الجانب الاخر سمعة المشروع وسمعة الشركه حيث كان العملاء الحاجزين للوحدات تقريبا طوال اليوم فى الموقع ( زيارات - حجز - متابعه ) وكان مقر التسويق للمشروع نفسه يقع داخل المشروع ( وبالمناسبه كان مبنى ذو شكل هرمى رائع تكلف اكثر من نصف مليون مصرى دعاية للشركة وللمشروع وهو مبنى مؤقت تم فكه بعد ذلك )

العمود الواحد كان يستغرق من اسبوع الى عشره ايام وتم الانتهاء من الاصلاح فى حوالى شهرين تقريبا . وجرى الاصلاح والمشروع فى اوج مراحله التنفيذيه ويسير بسرعه تنفيذيه كبيره جدا

تحياتى لك مره اخرى وللاخوه الزملاء


----------



## mecheil.edwar (1 فبراير 2015)

شكرا لك م طلعت على مشاركتك لنا بهذه الخبرات والمواقف...

صراحة هذه هى أحد أهم وأخطر مشكلاتنا وهى عدم الموضوعية ...

فربما يأتى شخص وبأمانة يمكننى أن أقول عامل بالموقع قد تكون له وجهة نظر مفيدة للعمل ...

لكن المشكلة دائما هى عدم الموضوعية والبحث عن الحلول الأفضل .. وتجد أن ألمشكلات أصبحت نفسية أكثر منها هندسية .....
فكأن الرأى الاخر الذى قد يقدم حلولا أفضل لهو أساءة أو تقليل من شأن الطرف الثانى سواء كان إستشارى أو مهندس إشراف أو ما شابه

لذلك صراحة من أهم مميزات ملتقى المهندسيين العرب
أننى تعلمت أن أستمع أكثر مما أتكلم 
فكل شخص له وجهة نظر تحترم .. حتى وإن كان ما يقوله ليس صحيحا فتجد أن هذا الخطأ يوضح الصواب
أو ربما تجد أن الفكرة التى تصر عليها ربما هى مفيدة من بعض الوجوه ولكن هنالك مشكلات أخرى من زاوية رؤية أخرى
وهكذا ...
فربما من خلال زيارة الموقع ووالحديث الدائم مع العمال قد تجد أنهم يفكرون فى أمور أخرى لا تخطر ببال المهندس المشرف أو المصمم 
منها سهولة وسرعة العمل والتنفيذ .. فتجد أنه لا بأس علي المهندس أن يفكر فى حلول أكثر عملية دائما للمشكلات وعلى النظر للموضوع من عدة زوايا...

أم ضيق الأفق ..وعدم التفهم للمشكلات يؤدى لنتائج غير جيدة على الإطلاق ...
ففى مشكلتك هذه لو أنتبه الطرف الثانى لوجهة نظرك وفكر مجرد التفكير لربما تجنب المشروع الكثير من إضاعة الوقت والمال والمجهود

مشاركتى هذه ربما تكون خروج عن سياق الموضوع وإستقطاع لمناقشات غنية بالعلم والمعرفة منكم معلمينا الأفاضل...
مازلت أتابع الحديث
مع أستاذنا القدير د.يوسف
ومع م القدير امين الزريقى
ومعكم م طلعت 

دمتم جميعا بألف خير


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (1 فبراير 2015)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الحقيقة م / احمد انا أأومن بمقوله قالها لى مهندس عظيم فى بداية حياتى العمليه . وهى ان المهندس لا بد ان يضع استقالته فى جيب البنطلون


حكمة رائعة وهي في الاساس تعتمد علي الشخصية والإيمان ان الرزاق هو الله , وما نقوم بة الا سبب لنأخذ ما كتبة الله لنا.
فنحن تخرجنا لنكون مهندسين وليس تابعين 

سؤالي
ما طبيعية المشروع الذي شاركت فية ولا تنساة وتعتقد أن لة بصمة في خبرتك واضاف اليك الكثير؟


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (1 فبراير 2015)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> حكمة رائعة وهي في الاساس تعتمد علي الشخصية والإيمان ان الرزاق هو الله , وما نقوم بة الا سبب لنأخذ ما كتبة الله لنا.
> فنحن تخرجنا لنكون مهندسين وليس تابعين
> 
> سؤالي
> ما طبيعية المشروع الذي شاركت فية ولا تنساة وتعتقد أن لة بصمة في خبرتك واضاف اليك الكثير؟



السلام عليكم

تحياتى م / محمد 
اشكرك على المشاركه والتعقيب وعلى سؤالك القيم

حقيقة المشاريع التى اضافت لى عديده جدا . ولكن المشروع الذى اذكره لك وكان له بالغ الاثر فى وضع النبته الاولى لى وقد يكون ما اذكره غريبا بعض الشيىء
لقد كان المشروع اثناء دراستى فى الجامعه ( جامعه اسيوط - مصر ) وشاركت فيه اكثر من مره فى الاجازات الصيفيه ( نظرا لان احد اقاربى كان يعمل مقاولا متخصص فى مجال الخدمات البتروليه .. وكانت اعمل معه منذ الصغر .. ففى صعيد مصر تتجه العائلات الى ان تكون التربيه قاسيه بعض الشىء وان يكون الشخص عصاميا منذ الصغير حتى يستطيع الاعتماد على نفسه بعد ذلك )
المهم كان المشروع هو محطة قارون لانتاج البترول وكان المشروع تابع لشركة قارون للبترول Qarun Petroleum Company والتابعه للهيئه العامة للبترول مشاركة مع مجموعه من اكبر الشركات العالميه العامله فى هذا المجال والتى كانت تضم تحالفا فيما بيها مكون من شركة اباتشى Apache Oil وشركه فينكس 
Phoenix وشركة وGNR وكان ذلك عام 1995

http://www.qarun.net/images/gl.JPG

شاركت فى المشروع وكنت اعمل مساعدا لكبير مساحى الشركة المنفذة ( شركة بتروجيت ) وكان اسمه أ / طارق اطال الله فى عمره ان كان على قيد الحياه ورحمه وغفر له ان كان انتقل الى جوار ربه 
كانت كل الاعمال الحرجه والحساسه تسند لهذا العملاق وكان يشركنى فى الكثير من الاعمال . كان المشروع ضخما جدا وكان كل صغيره وكبيره محسوبه بعنايه ( لقد كان المشروع نسخه طبق الاصل من محطه نفذت فى الخارج ) وكانت الصعوبه هى ربط كل عناصر المشروع بعناية شديده ودقه قد تصل الى الميكرون فى بعض الاحيان .
كانت الصعوبات ضخمه جدا وكان العمل شاقا . من اكثر المشاكل التى كانت تواجهنا هى عامل التمدد والانكاش الذى يحدث فى الطرق الاسفلتيه والتى كنا نثبت النقاط المساحيه على جانبيها . كانت درجة الحراره تصل الى ما يقارب الخمسين فى وقت الذروه وكانت حالة الاسفلت من المرونه ان تحرك اى ساكنا يثبت بها 
كنا نجرى اعمال القاعدة المسلحه وتثبيت الجوايط anchor bolts . كانت القاعدة المسلحة التى سيرتكز عليها هذا التانك او الصهريج الضخم والشاهق الارتفاع دائريه الشكل . وكانت الجوايط على المحيط الخارجى . لقد كان العمل اشبه بالعملية الجراحية شديده التعقيد . اى خطأ معناه ان التانك لن يتم تثبيته او تركيبه . كانت الفتحات المحدده لتربيط الجوايط محدده بدقة الصناعات الامريكيه والاوروبيه . التانك لم يتوريده بعد وكنا نعمل على الرسومات الهندسيه وهذا يزيد الامر تعقيدا . العديد من الوصلات الميكانيكه والمواسير التى تشكل شبكه عنكبوته تجمع بعد ذلك بما يشبه القطع الشطرنجيه .
وحتى لا اطيل عليك لقد تم تنفيذ العمل وكان اما النجاح المطلق او الفشل الزريع . 





صوره للتانك العملاق والمحطه بعد التركيب

والحمد لله عند التوريد وتثبيت التانك والتى استعانت الشركة المنفذه للاعمل باضخم ونشين داخل القطر المصرى لرفعه وتثبيته نظرا لارتفاعه 
والحمد لله لم يستغرق الرفع والانزال والتركيب الا دقائق معدوده . وكان بعدها التثفيق الحار ممن شاهد تلك العمليه .
كان المشروع يحوى الألاف من العماله والفنين والعديد من الشركات المنفذه . وكان المشروع اشبه بخلية النحل
حقيقه زرع فى هذا المشروع اهميه الدقه فى تنفيذ الاعمال وكيفيه مواجهة المشاكل وحلها . وما معنى العمل الجماعى . بالاضافه الى القيم العديده التى اكتسبناها من الاجانب

موقع المحطه المذكوره فى حالة الرغبه فى معرفة المزيد
http://www.qarun.net/index.html
لمده اربع سنوات متواصله بعد التحرج عملت فى هذا المجال وشاركت فى العديد من محطات انتاج البترول وفى مجال الخدمات والانشاءات البتروليه 
شاركت كعامل وانا طفل وكمساعد او مشرف اثناء الدراسه ومهندس ثم مديرا للعديد من المشاريع بعد ذلك ومنها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر ( مواقع شركة بدر الدين للبترول بدر 1 وبدر 2 والابيض - وموقع شركة خالده السلام للانتاج . والشركه العامه للبترول والتى كان الشريك لكل منها شركات اجنبيه عملاقه .

اتمنى الا اكون قد اطلت عليكم وأن اكون ضيفا خفيف الظل
تحياتى لك وللجميع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 فبراير 2015)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> تحياتى م / محمد
> اشكرك على المشاركه والتعقيب وعلى سؤالك القيم
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكر للقائمين على هذا الملتقى ..... وعلى اعادة فتح هذا الموضوع والذي نتعرف فيه ومن خلاله على اعضاء في هذا الملتقى لم نكن لنعرف عنهم وعن مسيرتهم الطويلة في اعمال الهندسة المدنية وفي مشاريع خاصة ومميزة في التنفيذ او الاشراف او الادارة ....فكل يوم تسرد لنا تجربة شخصية في مجال الهندسة نقف فيها مبهورين لما انجزوة .... فكل منتسب لهذا المتلقى كما يقال حكاية ...واي حكاية ؟.
كم كنت اتمنى ان يكون مثل هذا المتلقى عند ايام الدراسة الجامعية او حتى ايام التخرج الاولى حتى نتعلم ونقرأ كل حرف يكتب في هذا الملتقى 
فقد كنا نبحث عن المعلومة او المشروع الذي يمكن ان تراه من بعيد .... فالدخول كان ممنوعا وهي حكر على العاملين فيه فقط.
ولكن حتى مثل هذا المشروع لا تجده فالمشاريع معظمها قليلة القيمة وفي مجال الابنية العادية... فاقصى معرفة كنا نحصل عليها هو الاطلاع على كتالوج الشركات الصانعه عندما يكون هناك معرض متخصص في الاعمال الانشائية.
او قراءة الكتب الروسية المترجمة للعربية والصادرة عن دار مير او الكتب الهندية وذلك لامكانية شراء مثل هذه الكتب بسبب رخص ثمنها.
مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## mecheil.edwar (2 فبراير 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر للقائمين على هذا الملتقى ..... وعلى اعادة فتح هذا الموضوع والذي نتعرف فيه ومن خلاله على اعضاء في هذا الملتقى لم نكن لنعرف عنهم وعن مسيرتهم الطويلة في اعمال الهندسة المدنية وفي مشاريع خاصة ومميزة في التنفيذ او الاشراف او الادارة ....فكل يوم تسرد لنا تجربة شخصية في مجال الهندسة نقف فيها مبهورين لما انجزوة .... فكل منتسب لهذا المتلقى كما يقال حكاية ...واي حكاية ؟.
> كم كنت اتمنى ان يكون مثل هذا المتلقى عند ايام الدراسة الجامعية او حتى ايام التخرج الاولى حتى نتعلم ونقرأ كل حرف يكتب في هذا الملتقى
> فقد كنا نبحث عن المعلومة او المشروع الذي يمكن ان تراه من بعيد .... فالدخول كان ممنوعا وهي حكر على العاملين فيه فقط.
> ...


أستاذى القدير م رزق حجاوى

أتفق مع كل حرف مما تكتب ...
فنحن أمام ثورة علمية هائلة علينا جميعا أن ننهل من مصادر العلم المتوفرة الان بكل السبل والطرق المسموعة والمكتوبة والمرئية 

لهذا وجب التنبيه على أهمية أسرة الهندسية المدنية .. إنها مثل ساحة العلم ..فالسائل والمجيب والمتابع كل هذا المناخ يشجع على الهمة فى البحث والأطلاع والمعرفة ...
فما شاءالله الان أتابع الملتقى وأجد الردود والمشاركات من الزملاء والتعليقات فى غاية القوة والتعمق فى البحث والإطلاع وسرد المراجع العلمية المختلفة ....

كما أن وجود هذه النخب من الأساتذة الأفاضل مما لهم من باع وخبرات بالعمل الهندسي 
فتلك الخبرات مع إمتزاجها بالمناقشات العلمية الهادفة كل هذا يجعل من التألق والتمييز ...
شئ أكثر من رائع ...
وأكرر الدعوة لكل الزملاء أن يساهموا بمشاركاتهم وتفاعلهم مع اساتذنا حتى نستفيد من هذه العلوم الهندسية المتنوعة 
بارك الله فيكم جميعا 
وتحية خاصة لك مهندسنا القدير فأنت صاحب فضل فى رفعة هذا الملتقى وإفادة الكثير من الزملاء والأصدقاء بموضوعاتك الممييزة وطريقة توثيقك وعرضك للمشكلات الهندسية المتنوعة بشكل رائع ومميز....

دمتم جميعا فى حفظ الله ورعايته


----------



## mecheil.edwar (2 فبراير 2015)

نريد أيضا أن ندعو المهندس القدير
الدكتور سامر عقيل

لهذه الندوة المفتوحة من المناقشة 
ومازلنا نتابع أيضا الحديث الجميل مع زملائنا الأفاضل​


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (2 فبراير 2015)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> شكرا لك م طلعت على مشاركتك لنا بهذه الخبرات والمواقف...
> 
> صراحة هذه هى أحد أهم وأخطر مشكلاتنا وهى عدم الموضوعية ...
> 
> ...



 تحياتى م / ميشيل 
اتفق معك فى كل ما ذكرت من نقاط فى غايه الروعه
حقيقة نتعلم منك كل يوم كيف يكون الاحترام وسعة الافق واحترام الاخرين 
تحياتى لك واشكرك على مشاركتك القيمه وعلى ادراتك لهذا الحوار الشيق


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (2 فبراير 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر للقائمين على هذا الملتقى ..... وعلى اعادة فتح هذا الموضوع والذي نتعرف فيه ومن خلاله على اعضاء في هذا الملتقى لم نكن لنعرف عنهم وعن مسيرتهم الطويلة في اعمال الهندسة المدنية وفي مشاريع خاصة ومميزة في التنفيذ او الاشراف او الادارة ....فكل يوم تسرد لنا تجربة شخصية في مجال الهندسة نقف فيها مبهورين لما انجزوة .... فكل منتسب لهذا المتلقى كما يقال حكاية ...واي حكاية ؟.
> كم كنت اتمنى ان يكون مثل هذا المتلقى عند ايام الدراسة الجامعية او حتى ايام التخرج الاولى حتى نتعلم ونقرأ كل حرف يكتب في هذا الملتقى
> فقد كنا نبحث عن المعلومة او المشروع الذي يمكن ان تراه من بعيد .... فالدخول كان ممنوعا وهي حكر على العاملين فيه فقط.
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحياتى استاذنا م / رزق 
حقيقة اتذكر الايام الاولى لانضمامك لهذه الاسرة . اسرة الهندسة المدنيه . وكم كنت اضافه لهذا المنتدى من اليوم الاول 
منك تعلمنا الكثير ومن اساتذتنا الاوئل فى هذا الصرح م / حسان . م / محى م / ابو بكر م / محمد زايد 
اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه . ومشاركتك القيمه
تحياتى لك


----------



## mecheil.edwar (2 فبراير 2015)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> تحياتى م / ميشيل
> اتفق معك فى كل ما ذكرت من نقاط فى غايه الروعه
> حقيقة نتعلم منك كل يوم كيف يكون الاحترام وسعة الافق واحترام الاخرين
> تحياتى لك واشكرك على مشاركتك القيمه وعلى ادراتك لهذا الحوار الشيق



صراحة مهندس طلعت ... من أجمل الأشياء هى الحوار البناء بصفة عامة 
حتى أنك تجد أن الفلاسفة القدماء صاروا يسجلون أفكارهم بصيغة حوار .. 
ومع إنضمامى لهذا الملتقى الجميل ... ومن خلال الحوار والنقاش بدأت أتعلم مثل هذه الأشياء ..متى يتكلم المرء ومتى يصمت .. كيف يرى وجهات النظر المختلفة ويفكر فى كل منها .. كيف تطرح الأفكار السليم منها والخطأ .. ولو هناك خطأ ما هو الأسلوب الناجح لمناقشة الأخطاء وتصويبها والوصول للرأى السليم لأى مشكلة هندسية ...
فمنذ فترة كنت أقرأ كتاب لواحد من أعظم الكتب الإنسانية بعنوان كيف تكسب الأصدقاء لديل كارنيجى فقال الرجل حكمة جميلة 
لقد طرح سؤالا : ما هى أسرع الطرق لصنع الأعداء ( يقصد مع من تتحاور معهم وتتعامل معهم من الزملاء أو الأصدقاء) ..فكانت الإجابة الجدل ..
بمعنى هناك أسلوب جميل يمكنك من شرح وجهة نظرك للآخرين سواء كانت أمور إنسانية أو أمور متعلقة بالعمل ..تجعلك محبوبا من الأخرين وتجعل وجهة نظرك مقبولة ...
فكانت صفحات الملتلقى هى التدريب الجيد لمثل هذه الأشياء ....

فمثلا من خلال الكتاب لهذا الكتاب الجميل .. حينما أقرأ مشاركة لأحد الزملاء وقد يكون نتيجة السهوا بها بعض الاخطاء ..
فيكون من الخير أن تكتب ... " ربما يا فلان أنت تقصد أن تقول ...." أو ربما فهمت من مشاركتك زميلى العزيز أنك تعنى الأمر كذا وكذا "

ولكن أيضا ومن الواقع الظروف قد تحتم بالتصادم .. ففى تلك الحالة لا مفر من أن تضع العربة أمام الحصان بعكس ما تقول الحكمة !! فلابد من الضربة القاضية خاصة حينما تتعلق الامور بدفعات وغرامات وخلافه وأنت قدمت لنا مثال جيد لتلك الحالة ....

ونحن جميعا نتعلم من بعضنا البعض ومن تجاربنا وخبراتنا المختلفة ومن الحياة بصفة عامة ..
الموضوع يحتاج للكثير من الكتابة ..

مرة أخرى نتابع حديث مهندس طلعت 
ونتابع حوار المهندس القدير امين الزريقى 
وأستاذنا الدكتور يوسف حميضة 
كما ننتظر أيضا المهندس المبدع د سامر عقيل

فى حفظ الله


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 فبراير 2015)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لمده اربع سنوات متواصله بعد التحرج عملت فى هذا المجال وشاركت فى العديد من محطات انتاج البترول وفى مجال الخدمات والانشاءات البتروليه
> شاركت كعامل وانا طفل وكمساعد او مشرف اثناء الدراسه ومهندس ثم مديرا للعديد من المشاريع بعد ذلك ومنها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر ( مواقع شركة بدر الدين للبترول بدر 1 وبدر 2 والابيض - وموقع شركة خالده السلام للانتاج . والشركه العامه للبترول والتى كان الشريك لكل منها شركات اجنبيه عملاقه .


*
جزاك الله خيرا على سعة صدرك م. طلعت ..
ولكن لما لم تستمر فى مجالى الخدمات البترولية خاصة مع خبرتك الواسعة دائما يكون هناك متسع من الوظائف المشابهة ؟
فما اول مشروع غيرت فيه المجال بعد 4سنوات ؟ وهل عدت مرة اخرى الى هذا المجال ؟
*


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (2 فبراير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *
> جزاك الله خيرا على سعة صدرك م. طلعت ..
> ولكن لما لم تستمر فى مجالى الخدمات البترولية خاصة مع خبرتك الواسعة دائما يكون هناك متسع من الوظائف المشابهة ؟
> فما اول مشروع غيرت فيه المجال بعد 4سنوات ؟ وهل عدت مرة اخرى الى هذا المجال ؟
> *


السلام عليكم
حقيقة م / احمد لم اترك العمل فى مجال الخدمات البتروليه رغبة فى عمل اخر . بل كانت اعتقد فى هذا التوقيت ان على البدء فى العمل الخاص او العمل المستقل فى مجال المقاولات . وبدأت بالفعل فى شراء عده خشبيه ضخمه ( نفذت بها اعمال بسيطه ) واستمر هذا العمل لبضعة شهور فقط اكتشفت بعدها انى ربما اتخذت القرار الخاطىء . ربما الوقت لم يكن مناسبا . وحقيقة معظم المهندسين الذين اتجهوا لمجال المقاولات الخاصه واجهوا صعوبات ضخمه خصوصا فيما يتعلق بالمبادىء والقيم سواء الاخلاقيه او الهندسيه .

بعدها لم اعد لمجال الخدمات البتروليه لسببين اود ان اذكرهما 
- السبب الاول هو ان العمل فى الصحراء او فى عرض البحار او المحيطات يشبه عمل عالم فضاء داخل مركبه فضائيه قد يستمر لعدة اسابيع منعزلا .
او على اقل تقدير يشبه الحياه العسكريه 
العمل لفترات طويله داخل الصحراء او البحار يولد دليك احاسيس غريبه قد لا تستطيع العيش والتكيف مع الحياه المدنيه ووسط المدن المزدحمه بعد ذلك 
بيئه العمل رمال على مد البصر . سكون الى ابعد ما يكون . معدات فى كل مكان . افرولات ملونه ومتشابهه . وجوه من كثره العرق قد لا تستطيع ان تميزها عن بعضها 
هناك عرف لمن يعمل فى هذا المجال وهو انك لن تستطيع العمل المتواصل فى هذه البيئه لمده تزيد عن 3 اسابيع .
حقيقة انها بقع معزوله عن الكره الارضيه مع الاعتراف الكامل بتوفر كل شيىء من وسائل اتصال ورفاهيه فى كل شيىء 
الشركات الكبرى فى هذا المجال الموظفين يكيفون حياتهم على هذا الجو مع بعض التعديل وهو العمل لمده ايام قليله قد تتراوح من 3 - 7 ايام ثم اجازه بعد ذلك وهكذا .. وهذا قد لا يكون متوفرا لمن يعمل فى مجال المقاولات البتروليه .
اضف الى ذلك ان هذه النوعيه من الاعمال وخصوصا فى محطات انتاج البترول . العمل يقاس بالدقيقه فى بعض الاحيان . توقف الانتاج سواء جزئيا او كليا وعمل shut down يجعل الجميع على اهبه الاستعداد وفى حالة طوارىء ليس بنفس الدرجه فمعظم الاعمال تكون ميكانيكيه وقد تتطلب فى الكثير من الاحيان اعمال مدنيه سريعه .
اعمال التجهيزات التى تخص دخول المعدات الخاصه بحفر الابار ( وقد تشمل قاعده خرسانيه عملاقه بالاضافه الى حفره عملاقه معزوله وبعض تجهيزات الطرق والمدقات ... غرامات التأخير تكون فلكيه ... المعدات معظمها مستورد 
اذكر ان تكلفه الساعه الواحده من هذه المعدات قد يصل الى 40 الف دولار وهو ما يعنى ان التأخير غير مسمو . قد يستمر العمل المتواصل بالمعدات لايام معدوده فى بيئه صعبه للغايه ولك ان تتخيل كم الضغوط التى تتعرض لها فى مثل هذه الاعمال 

السبب الثانى : يتعلق بما دار سياسا فى مصر فى هذه الفتره حيث تغيرت معظم القيادات ابتداء من الوزاره وحتى رؤساء العديد من الشركات وانتجت على السطح قيادات بينها الكثير من العداوات والحوارت . ( ووصل الامر الى الفساد المالى ) اسست العديد من الشركات التى كان يساهم فيها ويملكها هولاء فيما عرف بزواج المال بالسياسه ان ذاك 
ازيحت من على السطح شركات عده . ووقف طرح الاعمال فى مواقع كثيره . وكانت الاعمال تسند بالامر المباشر لشركات بعينها 
من بين تلك الشركات التى ازيحت الشركه التى كنت اعمل بها والتى كانت من اقدم الشركات على الاطلاق العامله فى هذا المجال وكانت بداياتها فى الخمسينات .

لهذه الاسباب لم اعد للعمل فى هذا المجال بعد ذلك .

اما المشروع الذى عملت به بعد تجربة العمل الخاص فكان مشروعا ضخما فى مجال الاستثمار السياحى فى مدينة الغردق .
والذى كان نقطة تحول بعد ذلك .

تحياتى لك واشكرك على هذا النقاش المثمر البناء
تحياتى للجميع


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (3 فبراير 2015)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> اما المشروع الذى عملت به بعد تجربة العمل الخاص فكان مشروعا ضخما فى مجال الاستثمار السياحى فى مدينة الغردق .
> والذى كان نقطة تحول بعد ذلك .


ما شاء الله م [MENTION=130290]طلعت محمد علي[/MENTION] , حوارك ممتع وعلي سجيتة بدون أي تكلف, وبة الكثير من الفوائد.

بالنسبة لتحويل من المشاريع البترولية وما فيها من تفاوت لا يتعدي 1مم أو 3مم الي مشاريع استثمارية في الغالب خرسانية التفاوت يصل الي 10سم في بعض الأحيان أو أكثر.

فكيف كان التأقلم مع هذا التغيير من مباني معدنية ودقة عالية الي خرسانية ودق تكاد غير موجودة وعمالة أقل مهارة بكثير؟
وما الذي أضف اليك من هذة النقلة في حياتك المهنية والشخصية والأحتكاك مع مهندسين أقل حرصاً علي عدم التفاوت بالمقارنة بمهندسي الاستيل؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 فبراير 2015)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ازيحت من على السطح شركات عده . ووقف طرح الاعمال فى مواقع كثيره . وكانت الاعمال تسند بالامر المباشر لشركات بعينها
> من بين تلك الشركات التى ازيحت الشركه التى كنت اعمل بها والتى كانت من اقدم الشركات على الاطلاق العامله فى هذا المجال وكانت بداياتها فى الخمسينات .
> ...


*بل شكرا لك على سعة صدرك فى الحديث م. طلعت .
ان تعرقل العمل فى مصر . 
دول الخليج اذ تعد فرصة وارض طيبة جدا لخبرتك . ام فرصة الغربة عندئذ لم تكن متاحة .؟*


----------



## عمر عبدالله (3 فبراير 2015)

[MENTION=130290]طلعت محمد علي[/MENTION] 
ماهى سنة التخرج 
ماهى الصعوبات التى واجهتها عندما كنت حديث تخرج وكيف تغلبت عليها ؟
لماذا اتجهت لعالم التنفيذ والمقاولات رغم تميزك فى مجال التصميم كما يتضح من مشاركاتك ؟
برأيك كم عدد سنوات الخبرة التى يحتاجها المهندس حتى يكون مهندسا محترفا ملما بكل مايتعلق بمجاله 5 ام 10 ام اكثر ؟


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (3 فبراير 2015)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> ما شاء الله م @طلعت محمد علي , حوارك ممتع وعلي سجيتة بدون أي تكلف, وبة الكثير من الفوائد.
> 
> بالنسبة لتحويل من المشاريع البترولية وما فيها من تفاوت لا يتعدي 1مم أو 3مم الي مشاريع استثمارية في الغالب خرسانية التفاوت يصل الي 10سم في بعض الأحيان أو أكثر.
> 
> ...




@*محمد ابو مريم*
اشكرك على اثراءك للحوار باسئله بسيطه فى كلماتها . عميقه جدا فى محتواها ومعناها .

للتوضيح . حقيقة ان معظم المشاريع التى نفذتها فى مجال المشروعات البتروليه لم تكن فى مجال المنشأت المعدنيه فقط بل كانت تحوى فيما تحويه على منشأت خرسانيه كانشاء بعض الفيلات بغرض استخدامها كأستراحات واعمال مدنيه اخرى .
ومن ثم فالنقله النوعيه لم تكن فى الانتقال من اعمال لها دقة عاليه الى اعمال له دقه اقل .
بل كان الانتقال من بيئه عمل الى بيئه اخرى مختلفة تماما 
البيئه الاولى منضبطه ومنظمه ومحكمه لا لشىء الا لكون ان بها شركات اجنبيه بنسبة 49 % وان الاستثمارات التى تضخ فى معظمها ان لم يكن كلها استثمارات اجنبيه .
البيئه الاولى التركيز فيها هو الحفاظ على الصحه والسلامه المهنية والبيئه فيما يعرف ب * ( Health, Safety, and the Environment (HSE*


وللمفارقه قد اذكر لك ان مقياس النجاح يقاس فى مثل هذه المشاريع بعدد ساعات العمل بدون اصابات ( اصابات عمل ) 
فقد كنا نعلق يافضه على مدخل المشروع تجدد يوما يكتب فيها عدد ساعات العمل بدون اصابات number of working hours without injuries 
يتوقف هذا العداد فى حالة حدوث اصابه لا قدر الله .
معظم الدورات الاجباريه التى حصلنا عليها ( خصوصا المديرين ) كانت تتعلق بالسلامه المهنيه والامن والامن الصناعى .
كان فيما نقدمه للحصول على تصاريح لبدء الاعمال شرح كيفية تنفيذ العمل والادوات والمعدات التى ستتخدم ويقدم التصريح مسبقا حتى يتمكن مسئوله الامن الصناعى والصحة المهنيه من التحقق من امن وامانة المعدات والادوات التى ستستخدم . 
تتوقف الاعمال الغير ضروريه فى حالة حدوث تقلبات بالجو ارتفاع شديد فى درجات الحراره . رياح شديده . اتربه 
صحة الانسان وحياته لها قيمه وثمن

اما البيئه الثانيه فتحكمها الفهلوه والغوغائيه و ( شغل ال 3 ورقات بالمصرى ) اضف الى ذلك المحسوبيه والعصبيه وغيرها . بيئه لا توجد فيها اى مما ذكر فى البيئه الاولى . حيات الانسان فيها لا تساوى شيئا المهم هو انجاز الاعمال . كم من روح ازهقت خلال تنفيذها للاعمال وكم من اصابه حدثت نتيجة لعدم وجود ادنى عوامل الامن الصناعى او السلامه المهنيه 
اضف الى ذلك معمة السوق بما يحوى من فئات قد لا تمت للهندسه بصله
افئه العصر الذى نعيشه فيه انه بانحدار فرص العمل والاستثمار اتجهه الكل المتخصص وغير المتخصص للعمل فى المجال الهندسى خصوصا فى مجال المقاولات والاستثمار العقارى . خريجى التجاره والحقوق وربما فئات اخرى يعملون فى هذا المجال . اما ضغيان عمل غير المتعلمين فى مجال الاستثمار العقارى فحدث ولا حرج ( فى مصر هناك بعض المحافظات مثل سوهاج واسيوط تحتل مجال الاستثمار العقارى فى القاهره الكبرى بالكامل )
فعليك ان تتعامل مع هذه البيئه وان تتجاوب معها 
اما من الناحية الهندسيه فحقيقه اصعب المشكلات التى واجهتنى وقد تواجهه العديد هو الانتقال من مسمى وظيفى Job title الى اخر ثم ثالث وقد يكون العوده الى المسمى الاول بعد ذلك . افة العصر هو القياس بالسن وبعدد السنوات دون المحتوى 
فقد تصل الى مدير مشروع فى سن صغيره وعند الانتقال الى شركة اخرى لا تستطيع العمل خلالها بهذه الوظيفه عليك البدء من اول السطر مهندس او كبير مهندسين على اقصى تقدير

عوده الى موضوع السؤال لاحكى لك موقفا طريفا حدث لى فى بداية عملى بمشروع الغردقه كان المشروع قريه سياحيه باستثمارت كويتيه واعمال العقد كانت انشاء بعض المبانى على مسطحات متفاوته تبدأ من 300 - 6000 م2 بالاضافه الى بعض اعمال الطرق وخزان للمياه بسعه 2500 م3 يعلوه محطة تحليه . هذا المبانى سيتم انشاءها بعد ازالة وتكسير مبانى قائمه تحل هذه مكانها وبالطبع العقد يشمل تحويل للمرافق والشبكات
مدير المشروع رجل عسكرى ( ظابط مهندس خرج معاش مبكر ) ما يفهمه هو العسكريه اما الهندسه فكانت بعيده جدا عنه 
وشخصى مكلف بالاعمال المدنيه بمساعدة بعض المشرفين بالاضافه الى باقى طاقم العمل ( كهرباء وميكانيكا ) واستشارى على التنفيذ محلى يتمتع بسمعه طيبه جدا
ذهبنا الى المشروع وكل شيىء على اهبة الاستعداد . المعدات وغيره . ما عدا مهندس المساحه باجهزته لم يأتى بعد
كانت متحفزا لبدء الاعمال وكان المهندس المقيم للاستشارى كذلك . كان مخططا ان نبدأ بخزان المياه 
موقع الخزان كان غير مستوى وعليه الكثير من المخلفات التى تجعل منسوبه اعلى بحوالى مترين عن الارض المجاوره . المطلوب عمل ميزانيه شبيكه للموقع حتى نتمكن من حساب اعمال الحفر والمخلفات . بجوار الموقع يوجد مبنى قائم بالفعل يوجد به شبابيك بالدور الارضى 
خطرت لى فكره ارجاع الاشياء الى اصلها . كيفة عمل الاجهزه المساحيه واصلها وبدايتها . خطرت لى فكرت استخدام خرطوم للمياه يستخدم كميزان خرطوم 
لعمل الميزانية الشبيكه 
الفكره تعتمد على استخدام ميزان الخرطوم والقائمه على نظريه الاوانى المستطرقة التى درسناها ايام الطفوله . وخطوات التنفيذ كالتالى
- تحديد منسوب ( نقطة ثابته ) على واجهه المبنى القائم اسفل احدى الشبابيك مباشره 
- تقسيم موقع الحفر الى نقاط متعامدة كل 5 متر وتثبيت نقط ثابته ( فضلات اسياخ حديد ) اماكن النقاط
- استخدام عرق خشبى والوقف على كل نقطه وقياس فرق المنسوب للنقطه باستخدام الخرطوم منسبه الى النقطه الثابته ( القياس بالمتر من نقطة ثبات المياه داخل الخرطوم وحتى الارض )
- تكرار تلك العمليه عند كل نقطه
الحصول فى النهايه على مناسيب النقاط ( منسبه الى نقطه ثابته غير معروفة المنسوب ) على ان يتم اخذ منسوب تلك النقطه الثابته بعد ذلك بعد حضور الاجهزه ونسبتها الى مناسيب المشروع بعد ذلك )

عرضت الفكره على مدير المشروع فوافق عليها لا اقتناعا منه بها او فهمه لها ولكن من باب اى حركه فى المشروع ( وحكى لى بعد ذلك انه بعد عرضى للفكره المبهمه بالنسبه له اتخذ قرارا داخل نفسه باستبعادى من المشروع . عمل ميزانيه شبيكه وتسليمها الى استشارى له سمعته باستخدام عرق خشبى وخرطوم ( اى هبل هذا ) )
وفورا ذهبت الى مهندس الاستشارى ( كان اسمه م / حسام ) متعه الله بالصحه والعافيه وبارك الله فى ذريته . وكان متحفزا مثلى . شرحتها له بالتفصيل فوافق عليها .
وذهب معى لموقع الخزان وتم عمل الميزانيه الشبكيه كما شرحت سابقا وعمل سكتش بها واعتماده . وعمل تسليم لها على نموذج تسليم اعمال inspection request form . مع عمل تصريح ببدء الحفر وتم البدء فى الحفر فورا 
بعدها بساعات ذهبت الى مدير المشروع وابلغته بما حدث وكانت كالصدمه بالنسبه له وهو غير مصدق للفكره ولما حدث . 
( يذكر لى م . حسام الى يومنا هذا كيف سلمت له الميزانيه بالخرطوم )


الموقف الاخر الذى اود ان احكيه لك هو عن عملية التكسير والهدم والازالة للمبانى فى نفس المشروع ونقل المخلفات . 
عند بدء الاتفاق مع احد مقاولى الباطن لاجراء عملية التكسير والهدم والازالة ونقل المخلفات تم الاتفاق ان يتم اعطاءه 10 الاف جنيها ( المبنى كان دور واحد وصغير جدا ) 
عند القيام بهذه العملية لاحظت انه يقوم بتكسير الخرسانه وتفتيها واستخراج الحديد وتجميعه ( عرفت انه يقوم باستعدال ذلك الحديد وبيعه مره اخرى ) 
كان العقد بيننا وبين المالك مبهم ولا ينص على تسليم اى خرده للحديد للمالك . فقط تسليم ما يتم فكه من اجهزه ومعدات وابواب وشبابيك .
قمت باستغلال هذه النقطه وبحثت عن مقاولين اخرين . فى البداية كانت العروض المقدمه ان يقوم مقاول الباطن باخذ حديد التسليح الناتج مقابل القيام بالاعمال ( الهدم والازاله ) بدون ان ندفع له شيئا . 
كانت حالة حديد التسليح جيده جدا وكان حديد التسليح كثيفا . فكرت فى عمل اكثر من جسه داخل قطاعات خرسانيه عده لمعرفه اعداد واقطار الحديد ومن ثم التنبىء بكمية الحديد التى ستستخرج من المبنى ( وتم اجراء تلك الدراسه ومعرفه الكميات ). وتم مفاوضة مقاولى الباطن على هذه النقطة . 
الذكاء فى أن تفاوض مقاولا كهذا بلغته لقد كنت اقول له شوف المبنى ده مسطحه كذا وهيطلع لك كذا طن حديد وسعر الطن كذا يعنى فى النهايه ستكون العمليه مربحه جدا لك فيرد المقاول لا الكميه التى بتقول عليها كبيره اوى ولا نص الكميه دى .
 لاحد المبانى وصلت فى النهايه ان يدفع مقاول الباطن لنا مبلغ 45 الف جنيه مصرى ويقوم باخذ حديد التسليح والهدم والازالة ونقل المخلفات
فى هذا المثال السابق يوضح لغة السوق وكيف تستفيد من اى شيىء وكل شيىء وقد تحول بعض التكاليف الى ارباح 
للحديث بقيه


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (4 فبراير 2015)

> ما شاء الله م @​طلعت محمد علي , حوارك ممتع وعلي سجيتة بدون أي تكلف, وبة الكثير من الفوائد.
> 
> بالنسبة لتحويل من المشاريع البترولية وما فيها من تفاوت لا يتعدي 1مم أو 3مم الي مشاريع استثمارية في الغالب خرسانية التفاوت يصل الي 10سم في بعض الأحيان أو أكثر.
> 
> ...


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (4 فبراير 2015)

> بالنسبة لتحويل من المشاريع البترولية وما فيها من تفاوت لا يتعدي 1مم أو 3مم الي مشاريع استثمارية في الغالب خرسانية التفاوت يصل الي 10سم في بعض الأحيان أو أكثر​



 اتفق معك تماما .. ان هناك مهازل تحدث فى مجال المشاريع الاستثماريه وحتى غير الاستثمارى 
وقد تكون الاخطأ مقصوده او غير مقصوده 
فى احد المشاريع والتى كنت مديرا للمشروع لاحظت حدوث الاخطاء التاليه ( كان مبدىء المكاشفه والمصارحه والاعتراف بالخطأ هو النهج الذى حاولت تطبيقه .. والتزم الكل ...... وكيف تحول من الخطأ الى طاقة ايجابيه لتداركه بعد ذلك )

- صب كمرات على الواجهه مرحله الى الخارج بيقمه 10 سم كامله وتم اعتراف المهندس المنفذ بالخطأ . للاسف كانت كمرات ساقطه والتكسير اشبه بالمستحيل وتم الحل عن طريق تعديل شكل الواجهات ( كانت التفاصيل المعماريه الموجوده بالواجهات تسمح بذلك ) وتعديل كل الواجهات التاليه بتطبيق نفس التفاصيل وكأن ذلك مقصودا .

- اكتشاف قص عمود بيقمة 10 سم فى اتجاه خاطىء وتدارك الخطأ فى الدور الذى يليه . اصبح العمود سليم فى الدورالاعلى والاسفل ومرحل بقيمة 10 سم فى الدور نفسه .. تم حل المشكله بعمل تدعيم بقميص خرسانى بنفس القيم .

- بعد الصب اعمده بساعات اكتشف وجود ميل بعمود بقيمه 5 سم نتيجة اعمال الصب ... تم اكتشف الخطأ وتم التكسير العمود فى اليوم الثانى واعادة التنفيذ

- وجود خطأ فى قطاع كمره تم تنفيذها بقيمة 10 سم فى سمك القطاع ( القطاع المنفذ اقل فى العمق بمقدار 10 سم ) تم الرجوع الى الاستشارى المصمم وعمل التحقق ووجد ان القطاع أمن بما تم التنفيذ عليه 


بالاضافه الى اخطاء اخرى غير مقصوده سببت مشاكل ضخمه وتم حلها .. وقد يتم ذكرها ان كان هناك متسع لذلك 

تحياتى للجميع


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (4 فبراير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *بل شكرا لك على سعة صدرك فى الحديث م. طلعت .
> ان تعرقل العمل فى مصر .
> دول الخليج اذ تعد فرصة وارض طيبة جدا لخبرتك . ام فرصة الغربة عندئذ لم تكن متاحة .؟*



حقيقه مهندس احمد ولا كن صريح معك لم اجد العرض الملائم حتى استطيع العمل فى احد دول الخليج .... ربما احد الاسباب اننا لا نتقف فن التسويق عن انفسنا جيدا . والسبب الاخر معروف للجميع وهو لجوء معظم دول الخليج للاسف الى السماسره داخل الدول العربيه للحصول على قوى عامله بابخث الاسعار .
لاحكى لك موقفا فى احد المقابلات مع صاحب مؤسسه فى احد دول الخليج ( السعوديه ) منذ عدة سنوات سألنى بعد حديث طويل 
ما هو دور مدير المشروع فاجأبت له باسترسال وبتفاصيل عن دور مدير المشروع . ابتسم بعدها وقال لى 

هو : تعرف يا باشمهندس وظيفة مدير المشروع عندنا ايش
انا : ايش
هو : يطفى الحرايق .. كل ما تقوم حريقه يضفيها 
انا : ضحك متواصل 
هو : حريقه يعنى مشكله كبيره ما فى غيره يقوم بحلها
هو : ما هو الراتب المطلوب
انا : كذا
هو : لا لا كتير ..
انا : ما هو المناسب بالنسبه لك
هو : البادجت فى حدود 9 الاف ريال . ما يزيد عن كده 
انا : والله يا شيخ هذا المبلغ ما يطفى حريقه واحده
هو : ضحك متواصل
انا : فرصه سعيده
هو : شكرا

فى الخارج كان المكان ملىء بالمهندسين الذين اتوا من كل حدب وصوب للحصول على فرصه عمل .


----------



## mecheil.edwar (5 فبراير 2015)

[/quote

 فليسأل كل منا نفسه هذا السؤال : ما العمل الذى تود ان تقوم به ؟ وماذا اعددت للقيام بهذا العمل ؟ وهل فعلا انت مستعد لذلك ؟

فى اعماق نفسى اعتقد ان الفشل هو عدم تنفيذ الاعمال بدقه ... 

واعتقد ايضا ان التحدى بالنسبه للمهندس هو عامل الكلفه والوقت ...... 

الاعمال لابد وحتما ان تكون دقيقه ولا يوجد ما يمنع ذلك ولا ينبغى ان نقبل غير ذلك ..

فى بيئة التنفيذ اما ان تكون مؤثرا واما ان يؤثر فيك ..

وضع الطاقم والزملاء على الطريق الصحيح والمستقيم هو ما يجب ان نقوم به .. 

من اللحظة الاولى لا تقبل بغير الدقه والجودة الممتازه فى تنفيذ الاعمال 

تنفيذ الاعمال بدقه لا يكلف بل يوفر فى التكاليف ..

الاضافه الى الاخوه الزملاء ونقل خبرات لهم عمل غاية فى الروعه ومع كل اضافة لاحد اشعر انى ارد جميلا لشخص اخر كان صاحب فضلا على..

العمل لفترات طويله داخل الصحراء او البحار يولد دليك احاسيس غريبه قد لا تستطيع العيش والتكيف مع الحياه المدنيه ووسط المدن المزدحمه بعد ذلك....

كم من روح ازهقت خلال تنفيذها للاعمال وكم من اصابه حدثت نتيجة لعدم وجود ادنى عوامل الامن الصناعى او السلامه المهنيه ...


افة العصر هو القياس بالسن وبعدد السنوات دون المحتوى ...


حقيقة قابلت فى حياتى من تستحق سيرتهم الذاتيه وعطاءهم وفضلهم ان تكون نبراسا وقيما لا بد ان تدرس ..

[/quote]

هذه بعض إقتباسات من الحديث الرائع والحكمة العملية للمهندس القدير طلعت محمد على


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (5 فبراير 2015)

البمهندس القدير طلعت متألق !!


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 فبراير 2015)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> بالاضافه الى اخطاء اخرى غير مقصوده سببت مشاكل ضخمه وتم حلها .. وقد يتم ذكرها ان كان هناك متسع لذلك
> 
> تحياتى للجميع



*جزاك الله خيرا على وقتك لكتابة كل هذه الكلمات م. طلعت 
ولكن ما السبيل الذى تنتهجه لمثل مشكلة كبيرة ؟ .. خاصة ان الحل من المؤكد سيؤكد سلبا - مع ضخامة المشكلة - على طرف ما ؟ 
ربما يكون سببا للعداوة لاحقا . *


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (6 فبراير 2015)

عمر عبدالله قال:


> @طلعت محمد علي
> ماهى سنة التخرج
> ماهى الصعوبات التى واجهتها عندما كنت حديث تخرج وكيف تغلبت عليها ؟
> لماذا اتجهت لعالم التنفيذ والمقاولات رغم تميزك فى مجال التصميم كما يتضح من مشاركاتك ؟
> برأيك كم عدد سنوات الخبرة التى يحتاجها المهندس حتى يكون مهندسا محترفا ملما بكل مايتعلق بمجاله 5 ام 10 ام اكثر ؟



السلام عليكم
تحياتى لك م / عمر عبد الله . 

ماهى سنة التخرج ؟​​تخرجت من الهندسه المدنيه - جامعة اسيوط - عام 1999

ماهى الصعوبات التى واجهتها عندما كنت حديث تخرج وكيف تغلبت عليها ؟
من اصعب ما يواجه المهندس بصفه عامه .. انه بعد التخرج مباشرة وبمجرد حصوله على كارنيه نقابة المهندسين يصبح مهندسا .
على عكس باقى المؤهلات الاخرى كالطب مثلا والذى يتثنى له فتره تدريب .. وسنه كامله فيما يعرف بسنة الامتياز وهكذا ... او المحاماه مثلا الذى قد يمضى فترات طويله تحت التدريب.

حقيقة لم اوجه مشاكل من الناحية الفنيه ( حيث كنت كثير التدريب والعمل منذ الدراسه الجامعيخ وقبلها ) .
نوعية المشاكل التى واجهتنى كانت كيف تتعامل مع الفنييين والعماله . هل تكون شديدا ؟ لينا ؟ قاسيا ؟ عطوفا ؟
اذكر فى احد المرات طلبت من فنى تركيب سيراميك ( صنايعى ) عملا معينا . فلم يقم به .. اشتد الجدال فيما بيينا وارتفع الصوت
فقمت بشتمه وتقبيحه امام الناس 
فما كان من هذا الفنى وحقيقه كان مؤدبا ومهذبا ان جمع اغراضه وعزم ان يترك العمل هو ومن يعمل معه .... لولا تدخل شخص كان اكبر سنا لتركوا جميعا العمل فورا .... 
جاء الى هذا الشخص معاتبا وشرح لى ( وكانت العلاقه بينى وبينه تسمح بذلك ) كيف اتحكم فى اعصابى . وكيف لا ادخل فى جدال مع فنى . وكيف لى ان احتوى من يعمل معى من فنين واكون محترما لهم . جيد التعامل معهم 
وقال لى ماذا لو رد هذا الفنى الشتيمة والاساءة اليك كما فعلت انت به ؟ وكيف ستكون صورتك ووضعك امامهم ؟
حقيقة كان هذا اول درس قاسى لى .

وفى هذا السياق ومع مرور الوقت وتزايد الخبرات تعلمت كيف يهابك ويحترمك الفنيون والعماله . وكيف يحبونك 
لا بد ان تحترمهم وتكون عطوفا عليهم ولكن لا تصاحبهم ( لا بد ان يكون هناك خيط رفيع فى التعامل فيما بينك وبينهم ) . أن تعطيهم حقوقهم كامله غير منقوصه وأن تشجعهم دائما . تكافئهم اذا اجادو . وتخصم ممن يسيىء ويخطىء 

اما المشكله الثانيه فكانت كيف تحصل على المعلومه من الفنى ( الصنايعى ) بدون ان ينتقص من قدرك شيىء ؟؟ 
كثيرا من الخبرات التى نحصل عليها تكون ممن هم اكثر خبرة فى المجال .. واحيانا تكون من الفنيين خاصة اذا ما كان الفنى متمكنا وخبيرا 
اذا سألته سؤالا مباشرا عن المعلومه سيعلم عندئذ انك لا تعلم عنها شيئا وقد يستغل هذا فى العمل او لن تكون متمكنا فى استلام الاعمال منه 
النهج الصحيح الذى تعلمت ان اتبعه ان تكون الاسئله غير مباشرة بالمره . ان تراقب ما يفعل جيدا وان تكون شاكلة الاسئله هل لديك مشاكل ؟
هل ينقصك شيىء ؟؟ ما رأيك ما هو الافضل كذا ام كذا ؟ فتكون الاجابات باسترسال منه . وان تكون مستمعا اكثر مما تكون متعلما
طبعا كل هذا فى سنوات العمل الاولى .
اما الصعوبات الفنيه فمن السهل ان نتعامل معها .
​لماذا اتجهت لعالم التنفيذ والمقاولات رغم تميزك فى مجال التصميم كما يتضح من مشاركاتك ؟​
حقيقة انا أأومن ان التصميم والتنفيذ وجهان لعمله واحده . وان كلاهما مهم للاخر وكلاهما مترابط ومتشابك مع الاخر
من يعمل بالتنفيذ لا بد ان يكون ملما على الاقل باساسيات التصميم . وعلى الاقل ملما باشكال العزوم والاحمال التى يتعرض اليها اى قطاع ومن ثم شكل التسليح وطريقة رص وتوزيع الحديد داخل القطاع . وهذه هى الحدود الدنيا المقبوله فى اعتقادى

بالنسبه لى فانا هاوى للتصيمم وليس محترفا له ... احاول الاطلاع على تحديثات الاكواد قدر الاستطاعه . 
كثرة ما يطلبه منك العملاء من تعديلات اثناء التنفيذ يتطلب منك ان تكون حاضرا دائما وان تكون قادرا على اجراء حسابات سريعه وان تكون ملما بتتفاصيل التصميم .. وما هو العامل المؤثر بالنسبه للقطاع 
وفى الاتجاه المقابل المصمم فى اعتقادى لا بد ان يكون ملما بما يدور فى التنفيذ . كيف تنفذ الاعمال .. وطرق التنفيذ المختلفه المتبعه .. وما هى المشاكل التى تصادف من ينفذ .
المصمم لا بد ان يخرج نفسه من البرج العاجى الذى يضع نفسه فيه ويعزل نفسه عن ما يدور فى الواقع .. 
لا بد ان ينزل المصممون الى ارض الواقع الى الحياة التنفيذيه . حقيقه سيغير هذا كثيرا ..
ولاحكى لك موقفا .. فى احد المشاريع كانت دروة السطح بها الكثير من النفاصيل المعماريه بالواجهات ( كولسترا من مادة ال g r c بها العديد من التفاصيل الصغيره يعلوها بعض البروزات للخارج بشكل متدرج حتى اعلى الدروه ) طلب من الاستشارى تصميم ذلك القطاعات .. 
المهندسه المسئوله عن التصميم بذلت جهدا كبيرا لتصميم قطاع من الخرسانه المسلحه عباره عن قطاع مستطيل به الكثير من التفاصيل الخرسانيه الخارجيه التى تجعل من المستحيل تنفيذه . وبعد هذا الجهد الكبير تأتى الرسومات للموقع ليكون الرد هذا القطاع يستحيل تنفيذه .
جهل هذه المصممه بكيفية تنفيذ هذه التفاصيل المعماريه فى التنفيذ هو ما اضاع عليه الكثير من الوقت والمجهود الذى ضاع هباءا .
كان الحل هو تنفيذ رقاب اعمدة من الخرسانه يربط فيما بينها قطاع خرسانى فى الاسفل على شكل كمره مقلوبه على حسب الشكل ثم اعمال مبانى اعلاه وينتهى القطاع بتنفيذ طبانه من الخرسانه المسلحه على حسب الشكل المعمارى وتم استكمال باقى الاعمال المعماريه المطلوبه .


اما لماذا اتجهت لعالم التنفيذ والمقاولات ولم اتجه الى التصميم فذلك يرجع لسببين 
1- التصميم فى معظم البلاد العربيه المشاريع الكبرى بها هى حكرا على اسماء بعينها هم من يحتكرون تلك الاعمال 
اما باقى مكاتب التصميم فللاسف الشديد لا تقوم الا بالاعمال التقليديه الاعتياديه التى لن تضيف كثيرا لمن سيعمل بها .
2- من يعمل فى التصميم باستثناء بعض الاعمال التى تعد على اصابع اليد . ما يقومون به لا يتناسب مع ما يحصلون عليه 
فى مصر على سبيل المثال مرتبات المصممين زهيده للغايه وقد لا تتعدى 60 - 70 % من مرتبات من يعمل بالتنفيذ اذا ما قورن نفس السن ونفس المؤهلات والامكانيات 
حقيقة ارى ظلما شديدا فى مجال التصميم .... ربما كثرة المكاتب التى تعمل بالتصميم وقلة المشروعات المعروضه هى ما تجعلهم يخفضون اسعارهم 
وأسأل كيف يحصل من يشرف على التنفيذ كمكتب استشارى متخصص فى الاشراف على التنفيذ لا يحصل سواء على 1- 2% من قيمة الاعمال
فى حين ان المقاول المنفذ يحصل على نسبة ربح ( هامش ربح ) قد تتعدى 50 % من قيمة الاعمال 
اليس هذا ظلما ؟؟


​رأيك كم عدد سنوات الخبرة التى يحتاجها المهندس حتى يكون مهندسا محترفا ملما بكل مايتعلق بمجاله 5 ام 10 ام اكثر ؟​
فى رأيى ان عدد هذه السنوات تختلف من شخص لاخر على حسب بيئة العمل ..
ومدى تطور المهندس ومدى اطلاعه واحتكاكه بالاخرين .
اعتقد أن تعمل بثلاث او اربع مشاريع متكامله . متنوعه فيما بينها قد يكون كافيا لتكون محترفا 
وانصح من هم فى بداية حياتهم العملية ان يبحثوا عن المشروع الذى يبدءون فيه من اوله وان يكون المشروع متكاملا فهذا سيضيف لهم كثيرا​​


----------



## عبد القدوس الجزائري (6 فبراير 2015)

طلعت محمد علي; قال:


> السلام عليكم
> - مميزات أي مشروع 1- الجودة 2- المدة 3- التكلفة (المشاركة 1754)
> - يجب أن تكون الإستقالة في الجيب (المشاركة 1762)
> - البئة الثانية تحكمها الفهلوة (المشاركة 1777)
> - المشاريع الكبرى هي حكرا على أسماء بعينها (المشاركة 1784)



أولا: معذرة لعدم التفاعل في هذا الموضوع، وهذا راجع لأسباب منها 
- قلة الوقت المتاح - إستضافة أكثر من أستاذ في نفس الوقت، حيث كان بودنا أن نتشبع و بتروي من علم و خبرة كل واحد منهم.
و الشكر موصول لكل الزملاء الذين قاموا بالحوار مع الأساتذة و على طرح الأسئلة التي تأطر هذه الحوارات، مما يعمم الفائدة.

ثانيا: شكرا خاص للأستاذ طلعت على التحدث لنا بكل هذا التواضع و بكل هذه الموضوعية في الطرح و شكرا على السخاء في الوقت والذي اكتشفت منه أنه يريد توجيه المهندسين خاصة الجدد لتخطي الأخطاء و الصعوبات التي من المحتمل أن تواجه المهندسين، حيث أن تجنب الأخطاء الناتجة عن قلة الخبرة أو عن فساد المحيط قد يوفر وقتا مهما جدا خاصة لرقي المهندس و تحقيق طموحاته.

ثالثا: كل النقاط المذكورة أعلاه أتفق فيها تماما مع الأستاذ طلعت و لعدم الإطالة سأكتفي فقط بالنقطة الثالثة ( البئة الثانية تحكمها الفهلوة )، هنا نفهم أن الحجة و البيان العلمي ليس و حدهما من يقرران (في دول العالم الثالث)، بل أن كثيرا من الأمور تحكمها ( السياسة و *الفهلوة * و الفساد و المحسوبية وأشياء أخرى)، فقد قالها لي مدير الشركة التي كنت أعمل بها " نحن لا نريد الفاهم و لكن نريد الطائع" فرددت عليه كما قال الأستاذ طلعت و قلت له في مناسبة غيرها " أنا على استعداد دائم لأي طارئ فلي رجل هنا (أقصد داخل الشركة) و رجل في الخارج (أي خارج الشركة) ".

رابعا: سؤالي للأستاذ طلعت ، و الأساتذة.
ماهي نسبة المشاكل غير التقنية التي واجهتكم في مختلف المشاريع مقارنة بالمشاكل التقنية، و ما أهم هذه المشاكل. 

تقبلوا فائق الإحترام و التقدير  ​


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (7 فبراير 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا على وقتك لكتابة كل هذه الكلمات م. طلعت
> ولكن ما السبيل الذى تنتهجه لمثل مشكلة كبيرة ؟ .. خاصة ان الحل من المؤكد سيؤكد سلبا - مع ضخامة المشكلة - على طرف ما ؟
> ربما يكون سببا للعداوة لاحقا . *



السلام عليكم
اشكرك م / احمد على طرح هذه الاسئله المهمه والذكيه والعميقه .

قبل الدخول فى اجابة السؤال السابق لابد من الاشاره الى نقطتين رئيسيتين :-

النقطة الاولى : ان تسعى لتكوين فريق عمل واطقم من الموردين والمقاولين ليكون ذخرا لك فى القيام بأى مشروع .. ويكون كالمنقذ لك فى اى مشكله او موقف محرج او اى اعمال تستدعى الجراحه العاجله .. 
كثيرا ما نتعرض لمواقف محرجه اثناء تنفيذنا للاعمال كاستبعاد احد المقاولين او الموردين . او تقصير احد مقاولى الباطن فى القيام باعماله 
لا بد ان يكون البديل جاهزا 

على مدار سنوات التنفيذ وعلى مدار العمر تقابل من تقابل فمنهم من يترك اثرا بالغا لديك . ومنهم من يمر مرور الكرام بدون ان يكون له بصمة واضحه .

تلتقط على مدار المشاريع من تجدهم اكفاء وملتزمين وعباقره من المقاولين والموردين والفنين ليكون لك عونا وسندا 

اسناد الاعمال الى مقاولى باطن معروفين مسبقا بالنسبة لك له بالغ الاثر فى تجنب الوقوع فى المشاكل .

وعلى الجانب الاخر هولاء المقاولين والموردين انت تكون عميل مميز بالنسبة لهم لما يجدون من صدقا فى تعاملهم معك ومن التزام تعاقدى وادبى واخلاقى من جانبك . ومن ثم فهم ينتظرون اشارة منك لتتحرك امكانياتهم واساطيلهم من القوى البشريه لخدمتك والتعاون معك فى اى مشروع .

النقطة الثانية : استقرار طاقم العمل وتكوين طاقم قوى ومتفهم ومتجاوب ومتعاون يكون له بالغ الاثر فى تنفيذ الاعمال بارتياحيه ويسر بدون مشاكل تذكر 
وان لم يتوفر فى الطاقم العوامل السابقة . اذن لا بد ان يكون الاختيار دقيقا وان تكون العوامل التى يتم عليها اختيار الطواقم تراعى القيم والمبادىء والاعراف وتراعى الجانب الشخصى عند الاختيار بالاضافه الى العوامل الفنيه بكل تاكيد والتى قد تأتى بعد عوامل اخرى منها الصدق والامانه والتعاون . واجادة العمل الجماعى

عودة الى موضوع السؤال
لحل اى مشكله كبيره اوصغيره فى البدايه لا بد ان تكون هادئا لا منفعلا والا تكون قراراتك متسرعه مبنية على انفعال 
- الهدوء هو السبيل لحل اى مشكله 
- فهم ابعاد المشكله واسبابها وفى سبيل فهم ذلك قد تستمع الى جميع الاراء ذات الصله بالمشكله مهما كانت مهمه او غير مهمه وقد تلجأ للاستعانه بجهات من خارج الموقع 
قد تطلب اختبارات او تحاليل معينه . قد تطلب اخصاءيين فى مجال معين كالاستعانه بالخبراء واساتذة الجامعه والجهات العلمية المتخصصه ان كانت المشكله عميقة وكبيره ويوجد ما يستدعى احد هولاء .

- بعد دراسة المشكله بالتفصيل يتم اختيار انسب الحلول والتى قد لا تكون افضلها على الاطلاق . اختيار ما يتناسب معك ومع ظروف مشروعك من تكلفة ووقت وعماله وغيرها .
تنفيذ انسب الحلول بدقة تامة افضل من تنفيذ افضل الحلول بدون جودة او دقه هذا فى اعتقادى الشخصى 
قد تفاجأ ان الحل بعد الدراسة المتانيه بسيط جدا ( وقد حدث ذلك فى احد المشكلات الضخمه فى احد المشاريع التى قمت بتنفيذها )

- بعد الانتهاء من حل المشكله او اختيار الحل على اقل تقدير ... ياتى بعد ذلك الناحيه الاداريه الثواب والعقاب
توقيع الجزاءات على حسب حجم المشكله والمتسبب فيها هو شيىء واجب النفاذ . وقد يكون الاستبعاد من الموقع هو الجزاء المناسب اذا كان هناك استهترار وتكرار للخطأ او قصدا وعمدا فى حدوث الخطأ . 
او الخصم من المستحقات الماليه وتوقيع الغرامات الماليه .
وقد يكون العفو اذا كانت المشكله غير مقصوده او حدثت من شخص او اشخاص تحمل سيرتهم الذاتيه الدقة والايجابيه والالتزام فى العمل فكما يقال
لكل عالم هفوه . ولكل جواد كبوه .

ولا تنظر كيف سينظر الطرف الثانى للجزاء الذى ستوقعه عليه وكيف سيعاملك هل سيكون هناك عداء ام لا .

فأهلا بتلك العداءات طالما تصب فى مصلحة العمل وفى سبيل الحصول على الجودة والدقة المطلوبه 
ما يستحق ان تخاف عليه وعلى مشاعره هو من يحترمك . ومن يحترمك فى قرارة نفسه هو من يخاف عليك ويكون احرص الناس على الا يكون هو السبب فى حدوث مشكله لك . وان يكون اكثر الناس حصرا على دقة العمل وجودته
بخلاصه يكون احرص الناس ان يرفعك الى عنان السماء . هذا من يحترمك فى قرارة نفسه . وهو ما يجب ان تخاف عليه وعلى مشاعره 

اما من يدعى انه يحترمك ويخاف عليك ويسبب لك كل يوم مشكله وهو ابعد ما يكون عن الالتزام والدقة فى التنفيذ فهذا ابعد ما يكون عن احترامه لك واحترامه لنفسه فى المقام الاول .
فلا تخاف عليه ولا على مشاعره واستغنى عنه فى اقرب مذبلة تقابلك
وليذهب هو ومن معه الى الجحيم بعيد عنك وعن المشروع .
تحياتى لك ولكل من يتابع


----------



## عبد القدوس الجزائري (7 فبراير 2015)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> عودة الى موضوع السؤال
> لحل اى مشكله كبيره اوصغيره فى البدايه لا بد ان تكون هادئا لا منفعلا والا تكون قراراتك متسرعه مبنية على انفعال
> - الهدوء هو السبيل لحل اى مشكله
> - فهم ابعاد المشكله واسبابها وفى سبيل فهم ذلك قد تستمع الى جميع الاراء ذات الصله بالمشكله مهما كانت مهمه او غير مهمه وقد تلجأ للاستعانه بجهات من خارج الموقع
> ...



*السلام عليكم 

لقد أعجبتني طريقتك الواقعية في حل المشاكل.

المهندس طلعت أنت حقا متألق كما قال الأستاذ سيف. 

كلامك ينم على قدر كبير من المسؤولية و التمكن من إدارة المشاريع.

أقترح على الأساتذة القائمين على هذا الموضوع أن تنشر هذه التجارب في مجلة أو منشورات تتبع المنتدى و يمكن أن تكون بعنوان " مسيرة المهندسين الخبراء " أو أي عنوان مناسب قد يقترح.

**بالتوفـــــــــــــــــــق
*​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (8 فبراير 2015)

بعد هذا الحوار الرائع مع كل من 
المهندس القدير امين الزريقى
والمهندس القدير طلعت محمد على
والأستاذ الدكتور يوسف حميضة 
لا يسعنى إلا أن أشكرهم جزيل الشكر
على حوارهم وخبراتهم التى سجلوها 
بأسرة الهندسة المدنية

ومازال الحديث مفتوح لأى زميل
يود أن يطرح مزيدا من الأسئلة
وأستأذنكم فى إستضافة
المهندس القدير الدكتور

سامر عقيل
وسأطرح عليه بعض الأسئلة

السؤال الأول 
السيرة الذاتية والشهادات وعدد سنوات الخبرة
السؤال الثانى الخبرات ومجالات العمل الهندسي
السؤال الثالث ما هى أهم مصادر العلم والمعرفة التى يعتمد عليها فى التعلم
وسأكتفى بهذا القدر من الأسئلة ولنا عودة مرة أخرى
​


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (8 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
كل الشكر للاستاذ ميشيل و جميع الزملاء :
مما قرأت و من خلال العمل على التنفيذ بالدقة و الجودة : يجب ان نعلم أن العامل المهم برأي هو وجود الطاقم الهندسي المتكامل في المشروع 
أي المالك و المشرف و المقاول و بنسبة كبيرة مما نقع فيه وجود الفجوة الكبيرة بين هذه الاطراف 
فالمشرف يجب أن يجد الهفوات و الكبوات للمقاول و هو حريص اشد الحرص على إيجاد أي ثغرة صغيرة للمقاول 
و ذلك ليثبت للمالك أنه جدير بالاشراف و أنه أكتشف أخطاء و عثرات للمقاول و مع الاسف دون المحاولة في إيجاد الحل 
و القول فقط أنا مش جيي أعلمك انت مقاول و لازم تكون فاهم عملك و تحل مشاكللك 
و الطامة الكبرى أن المالك لا يمكنه أن يحل أي امر و لا يقبل إلا برأي الاستشاري 
فإذا كان هناك هذا الوضع و أخطأ المقاول و لم تكتشف الاخطاء من قبل الاستشاري
و اذا اكتشفها فالويل كل الويل لك أيها المقاول . 
فما هو الحل 

و بالتصميم نفس الوضع فمما وقعنا به و على سبيل المثال طلب احد المهندسين المدققين تصميم يتعلق بتوسعة جديدة تعتمد على 
ما هو قائم و أصر على تقديم مذكرة حسابية لذلك و تأخرت الاعمال 
فما كان إلا سؤاله على فرض أن التصميم أثبت عدم الكفائة للتوسعة ما هو الحل 
قال المدقق لا شيء يمكن عمله و التوسعة سوف تتم أذا أقر بعدم وجود جدوى و مع ذلك مضر على المذكرة 
لن أخوض باتفاصيل 

فما رأيكم بهذا الوضع 


نمتنى من كل الاخوة المصميين و المقاولين العمل على تكامل الفريق لتنفيذ عمل لا ان نتربص لبعضنا البعض 
هنا نتحدث بمثالية و لكن على أرض الواقع 
الوضع يختلف 

اتمنى التوفيق و السير على الطريق القويم بعملنا


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (8 فبراير 2015)

الأخ الكريم مهندس أبو الأفكار : حقيقة استبعد تعميم هذه العبارة (و ذلك ليثبت للمالك أنه جدير بالاشراف) ..
و أتفق معك بقوة و أشد على يدك في دعوة جميع الأطراف الى العمل بروح الفريق وفق الصلاحيات و المسئوليات التعاقدية باحتراف و ثقة ..
تحياتي


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (8 فبراير 2015)

[/QUOTE]


mecheil.edwar قال:


> المهندس القدير الدكتور
> سامر عقيل
> 
> ​السؤال الأول السيرة الذاتية والشهادات وعدد سنوات الخبرة
> ...




بداية لابد من أن أتقدم بالشكر الجزيل لكل المهندسين في ملتقانا الحبيب وأخص بالشكر المهندس *ميشيل إدوار* على هذه الدعوة الكريمة للوقوف بين هؤلاء الصروح من المهندسين الكبار... 
و إذ قال العرب سابقاً " ماقرن شي إلى شيء أفضل من إخلاص إلى تقوى , ومن حلم إلى علم, ومن صدق إلى عمل" فأنني وقد وجدت كل ذاك عند الأعضاء في هذا المنتدى - حفظهم الله جميعاً- فلا عجب بعد ذلك بأن يكون هذا المنتدى الموقع الهندسي الأول في عالمنا العربي.

 *1- السيرة الذاتية:*
اقول دوماُ لاصدقائي.. إن عدد أيام الراحة التي أخذتها منذ أن كنت بالسنة الثالثة في الكلية وحتى الآن تُعد على أصابع اليدين ... لأن العمل الهندسي قد سرق مني كل وقتي ... و رغم أن عدد سنوات خبرتي العشر ليست بالكبيرة جداً لكنها و الحمدلله كانت ملئية بالمشاريع الخاصة.

بدأت حياتي الهندسية الحقيقية في السنة الخامسة في الكلية قبل التخرج من خلال تعليم البرامج الهندسية في أحد مراكز تعليم البرامج الحاسوبية و الانضمام لأحد المكاتب الهندسية المعروفة في دمشق حيث كنت مشاركاُ في تصميم مول ضخم بجملة فولاذية و مختلطة.

في السنة الأولى بعد التخرج عملت صباحاً في مكتب الرقابة والمتابعة في محافظة دمشق... حيث في كل يوم كنا نقوم بالنزول لأحد المشاريع الهندسية و نقوم بتسجيل ملاحظاتنا على المشروع.. وكانت تلك السنة مفيدة جداً لي كمصمم ..لأنها سمحت لي بالاطلاع على عدد كبير من تنفيذ المشاريع المختلفة جداً بوقت قياسي.... و مساءً كنت أعمل في مكتبي في تصميم المباني البيتونية والهنغارات الفولاذية البسيطة.

في السنة الثانية بعد التخرج... عملت مع شركة الكون وهي المكتب المحلي في سوريا لشركة هالكرو البريطانية المعروفة عالمياً، شاركت فيها بعدة مشاريع مثل البوابة الثامنة العائد لشركة إعمار و تطوير مجموعة من العقد المرورية في دمشق. وفي نهاية هذه السنة كنت قد حصلت على درجة الماستر بتقدير امتياز من المعهد العالي للبحوث والدراسات الزلزالية.

في السنة الثالثة... تم طلبي من شركة هالكرو البريطانية للإنضمام إليها... وتم تعيني بمنصب المصمم الرئيسي للجسور Senior Bridge Engineer والتي تشترط أن يكون المهندس المختص لديه 12 سنة في هذا المجال على الأقل ليتم ترشيحه لهذا الموقع بالشركة كما يعلم الجميع .. وأنا لم يكن لدي إلا خبرة ثلاث سنوات فقط وهذا تطلب الحصول على كثير من الاستثناءات و الحمدلله تم ذلك .. عملت خلالها في تصميم مجموعة كبيرة من الجسور منها أكبر ثلاث جسور بيتونية مسبقة الإجهاد في سوريا.

في السنة الخامسة لي... حصلت على منحة من الجامعة الأوربية لاستكمال بحث للدكتوراه في الخارج و انتقلت للعمل صباحاً بالجامعة حيث كنت أقوم بتدريس مادة مشروع تصميم المنشآت الفولاذية الخاصة (وهي عبارة عن مشروع يشابه مشروع التخرج تعطى لكل مجموعة من الطلاب مواصفات محددة و يتغير سنوياً لكنه يركز بشكل أساسي على تصميم بعض العناصر الخاصة مثل الأقواس و الفرنديلات و المقاطع رقيقة الجدران و الأقواس و الجوائز الفولاذية المفرغة...الخ) و في المساء كنت أعمل بمكتبي الخاص ..حيث كنت أتعامل مع مجموعة من أساتذة الجامعة في تصميم المشاريع ..والتي كانت تشمل بشكل أساسي مشاريع فولاذية (مباني صناعية و خزانات الضغط الفولاذية...الخ) و مشاريع طرقية (أنفاق و جسور قوسية بيتونية و جسور قوسية فولاذية معلقة...الخ) وفي هذه السنة أيضاَ كان لي الشرف بمشاركتي بالكود العربي السوري ومن بعده مشاركتي في الملحق الزلزالي.

أمضيت ثلاث سنوات في الجامعة و خلال هذا الوقت كنت أعمل على بحث الدكتوراه الخاص بي في المعهد العالي للبحوث الزلزالية بشكل متوافق مع الجامعة لأن موضوع الإيفاد نحو الخارج أصبح شبه مستحيل نتيجة الظروف الصعبة التي مرت بنا في سوريا... و عند ازياد صعوبة الوضع قررت أن أترك كل شي و أسافر... وجاءتني فرصة كبيرة للعمل ضمن المكتب الاستشاري هنا في العراق .... واعتقد رغم صغر عمري لكن المشاريع الخاصة المذكورة في السيرة الذاتية ساعدت كثيراً في الحصول على هذا المنصب الذي مازلت أعمل فيه حتى الآن .... وبالحقيقة هذه التجربة جيدة حيث صادفتني هنا العديد من المشاريع الخاصة جداً من تدعيم جسور بعد تعرضها لإنفجارات او تصميم جسور بيتونية مسبقة الإجهاد - صندوقية الشكل - منفذة بطريقة السيجمنتال و حالياً نحن ضمن طاقم العمل في جسر معلق تشارك فيه العديد من الشركات العالمية.

إن عقدي ينتهي في الشهر الرابع القادم .. و بالحقيقة لا توجد خطة واضحة للخطوة القادمة.. لكن إذا لم أجد فرصة عمل مباشرة فربما يكون السفر لأحد الدول الأوربية هو الخيار الوحيد المطروح.

هذا باختصار أهم النقاط الأساسية في حياتي المهنية.

*2- مصادر المعرفة:*
بالنسبة للمعرفة النظرية أو الاكاديمية : فأنا أملك مكتبة هندسية كبيرة جداً , لطالما كان عندي هوس بشراء و قراءة أي كتاب هندسي أجده... لكن الآن بوجود الانترنت و كل تلك المواقع الهندسية ... فيعتبر النت المصدر الأول للكتب و الابحاث الحديثة في الجامعات المرموقة.
أما المعرفة الحقيقية... فلايمكن الحصول عليها إلا من خلال التصميم الحقيقي للمشاريع الهندسية... فإن مواجهة مشكلة و التقكير بحلها و من ثم النقاش حول صحة الحل مع أشخاص متميزين و ذو خبرة و علم في هذا المجال هو الطريق الصحيح نحو تنمية المعرفة الهندسية.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 فبراير 2015)

بداية لابد من أن أتقدم بالشكر الجزيل لكل المهندسين في ملتقانا الحبيب وأخص بالشكر المهندس *ميشيل إدوار* على هذه الدعوة الكريمة للوقوف بين هؤلاء الصروح من المهندسين الكبار... 
و إذ قال العرب سابقاً " ماقرن شي إلى شيء أفضل من إخلاص إلى تقوى , ومن حلم إلى علم, ومن صدق إلى عمل" فأنني وقد وجدت كل ذاك عند الأعضاء في هذا المنتدى - حفظهم الله جميعاً- فلا عجب بعد ذلك بأن يكون هذا المنتدى الموقع الهندسي الأول في عالمنا العربي.

 *1- السيرة الذاتية:*
اقول دوماُ لاصدقائي.. إن عدد أيام الراحة التي أخذتها منذ أن كنت بالسنة الثالثة في الكلية وحتى الآن تُعد على أصابع اليدين ... لأن العمل الهندسي قد سرق مني كل وقتي ... و رغم أن عدد سنوات خبرتي العشر ليست بالكبيرة جداً لكنها و الحمدلله كانت ملئية بالمشاريع الخاصة.

بدأت حياتي الهندسية الحقيقية في السنة الخامسة في الكلية قبل التخرج من خلال تعليم البرامج الهندسية في أحد مراكز تعليم البرامج الحاسوبية و الانضمام لأحد المكاتب الهندسية المعروفة في دمشق حيث كنت مشاركاُ في تصميم مول ضخم بجملة فولاذية و مختلطة.

في السنة الأولى بعد التخرج عملت صباحاً في مكتب الرقابة والمتابعة في محافظة دمشق... حيث في كل يوم كنا نقوم بالنزول لأحد المشاريع الهندسية و نقوم بتسجيل ملاحظاتنا على المشروع.. وكانت تلك السنة مفيدة جداً لي كمصمم ..لأنها سمحت لي بالاطلاع على عدد كبير من تنفيذ المشاريع المختلفة جداً بوقت قياسي.... و مساءً كنت أعمل في مكتبي في تصميم المباني البيتونية والهنغارات الفولاذية البسيطة.

في السنة الثانية بعد التخرج... عملت مع شركة الكون وهي المكتب المحلي في سوريا لشركة هالكرو البريطانية المعروفة عالمياً، شاركت فيها بعدة مشاريع مثل البوابة الثامنة العائد لشركة إعمار و تطوير مجموعة من العقد المرورية في دمشق. وفي نهاية هذه السنة كنت قد حصلت على درجة الماستر بتقدير امتياز من المعهد العالي للبحوث والدراسات الزلزالية.

في السنة الثالثة... تم طلبي من شركة هالكرو البريطانية للإنضمام إليها... وتم تعيني بمنصب المصمم الرئيسي للجسور Senior Bridge Engineer والتي تشترط أن يكون المهندس المختص لديه 12 سنة في هذا المجال على الأقل ليتم ترشيحه لهذا الموقع بالشركة كما يعلم الجميع .. وأنا لم يكن لدي إلا خبرة ثلاث سنوات فقط وهذا تطلب الحصول على كثير من الاستثناءات و الحمدلله تم ذلك .. عملت خلالها في تصميم مجموعة كبيرة من الجسور منها أكبر ثلاث جسور بيتونية مسبقة الإجهاد في سوريا.

في السنة الخامسة لي... حصلت على منحة من الجامعة الأوربية لاستكمال بحث للدكتوراه في الخارج و انتقلت للعمل صباحاً بالجامعة حيث كنت أقوم بتدريس مادة مشروع تصميم المنشآت الفولاذية الخاصة (وهي عبارة عن مشروع يشابه مشروع التخرج تعطى لكل مجموعة من الطلاب مواصفات محددة و يتغير سنوياً لكنه يركز بشكل أساسي على تصميم بعض العناصر الخاصة مثل الأقواس و الفرنديلات و المقاطع رقيقة الجدران و الأقواس و الجوائز الفولاذية المفرغة...الخ) و في المساء كنت أعمل بمكتبي الخاص ..حيث كنت أتعامل مع مجموعة من أساتذة الجامعة في تصميم المشاريع ..والتي كانت تشمل بشكل أساسي مشاريع فولاذية (مباني صناعية و خزانات الضغط الفولاذية...الخ) و مشاريع طرقية (أنفاق و جسور قوسية بيتونية و جسور قوسية فولاذية معلقة...الخ) وفي هذه السنة أيضاَ كان لي الشرف بمشاركتي بالكود العربي السوري ومن بعده مشاركتي في الملحق الزلزالي.

أمضيت ثلاث سنوات في الجامعة و خلال هذا الوقت كنت أعمل على بحث الدكتوراه الخاص بي في المعهد العالي للبحوث الزلزالية بشكل متوافق مع الجامعة لأن موضوع الإيفاد نحو الخارج أصبح شبه مستحيل نتيجة الظروف الصعبة التي مرت بنا في سوريا... و عند ازياد صعوبة الوضع قررت أن أترك كل شي و أسافر... وجاءتني فرصة كبيرة للعمل ضمن المكتب الاستشاري هنا في العراق .... واعتقد رغم صغر عمري لكن المشاريع الخاصة المذكورة في السيرة الذاتية ساعدت كثيراً في الحصول على هذا المنصب الذي مازلت أعمل فيه حتى الآن .... وبالحقيقة هذه التجربة جيدة حيث صادفتني هنا العديد من المشاريع الخاصة جداً من تدعيم جسور بعد تعرضها لإنفجارات او تصميم جسور بيتونية مسبقة الإجهاد - صندوقية الشكل - منفذة بطريقة السيجمنتال و حالياً نحن ضمن طاقم العمل في جسر معلق تشارك فيه العديد من الشركات العالمية.

إن عقدي ينتهي في الشهر الرابع القادم .. و بالحقيقة لا توجد خطة واضحة للخطوة القادمة.. لكن إذا لم أجد فرصة عمل مباشرة فربما يكون السفر لأحد الدول الأوربية هو الخيار الوحيد المطروح.

هذا باختصار أهم النقاط الأساسية في حياتي المهنية.

*2- مصادر المعرفة:*
بالنسبة للمعرفة النظرية أو الاكاديمية : فأنا أملك مكتبة هندسية كبيرة جداً , لطالما كان عندي هوس بشراء و قراءة أي كتاب هندسي أجده... لكن الآن بوجود الانترنت و كل تلك المواقع الهندسية ... فيعتبر النت المصدر الأول للكتب و الابحاث الحديثة في الجامعات المرموقة.
أما المعرفة الحقيقية... فلايمكن الحصول عليها إلا من خلال التصميم الحقيقي للمشاريع الهندسية... فإن مواجهة مشكلة و التقكير بحلها و من ثم النقاش حول صحة الحل مع أشخاص متميزين و ذو خبرة و علم في هذا المجال هو الطريق الصحيح نحو تنمية المعرفة الهندسية.
[/QUOTE]
السلام عليكم
انه لم دواعي الفخر والاعتزاز التعرف على السيرة الذاتية لاحد نجموم الملتقى والذي له تأثير وخط واضح وخصوصا في مجال هندسة الكباري (الجسور) وحتى نتعرف على شخصيتكم اتمنى ان تعرفنا على نشأتكم في سوريا والجامعة التي تخرجتم منها والتخصص في الهندسة المدنية ؟
ومن من الدكاترة الافاضل في الجامعة كان له الاثر في مسيرتكم العلمية والمهنية ؟


----------



## امين الزريقي (8 فبراير 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> الأخ الكريم مهندس أبو الأفكار : حقيقة استبعد تعميم هذه العبارة (و ذلك ليثبت للمالك أنه جدير بالاشراف) ..
> و أتفق معك بقوة و أشد على يدك في دعوة جميع الأطراف الى العمل بروح الفريق وفق الصلاحيات و المسئوليات التعاقدية باحتراف و ثقة ..
> تحياتي





abo alafkar قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> كل الشكر للاستاذ ميشيل و جميع الزملاء :
> مما قرأت و من خلال العمل على التنفيذ بالدقة و الجودة : يجب ان نعلم أن العامل المهم برأي هو وجود الطاقم الهندسي المتكامل في المشروع
> أي المالك و المشرف و المقاول و بنسبة كبيرة مما نقع فيه وجود الفجوة الكبيرة بين هذه الاطراف
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

للاسف فان بعض ما ذكر حتى لا نغرق في التعميم هو جزء من واقع العمل الهندسي عندنا فماذا عند الاخرين ؟
في الاعوام الخمسة و العشرين السابقة انتشر في العالم الاخر مصطلح جديد في عالم الانشاءات والهندسة هو ما سمي بالانجليزية Partnering in Construction, او ما يمكن ترجمته الى التشارك في الانشاء (او المشاركة او الشراكة ) فماذا يعني هذا المصطلح ؟


*الشراكة في الانشاءات *
*What is Construction Partnering?*
*مبدأ الشراكة في الانشاءات هو التزام بين مالك المشروع , والمهندس (ون) الاستشاري(ون) *
*Construction partnering is a commitment between a project’s owner, the consulting engineer(s *
*والمقاول (ون) اضافة لاي طرف ذي علاقة بهدف خلق بيئة عمل يسودها التعاون *
*and/or architects, the contractor(s), and other key project stakeholders to create a cooperative *
*بين فريق ملتزم بخلق تفاهم مشترك بين افراده ,الذين يعملون معا *
*project environment with a team committed to understanding one another. In this environment, *
*في هذا الجو لتطوير واتباع طرق واجراءات تعزز النجاح في انجاز المشروع *
*the team works together to develop and follow processes and procedures which will optimize the successful completion of the project.*
*ان الفرقاء في بيئة تعمل بمبدا الشراكة سيحسنون طرق التواصل ويتجنبون الخلافات *
*Teams in a partnering environment will improve communications and avoid disputes by developing *
*بتطوير اهداف متبادلة بقصد انجاح الشراكة والمشروع . *
*mutual Project and Partnership Success Goals and by monitoring the achievement of these goals for the duration of the project.*
*مبدأ الشراكة تبني اسس النوايا الطيبة والثقة وتشجع على الاتصال المنفتح , وتساعد الاطراف *
*Partnering builds goodwill and trust, encourages open communication, and helps the parties eliminate surprises and*
*الداخلة فيها على تجنب المفاجآت (غير السارة) والعلاقات غير البناءة. وتجعلهم اكثر قدرة على توقع المشاكل وايجاد الحلول لها, *
*adversarial relationships. It enables the parties to anticipate and resolve *
*اضافة الى تجنب وتقليل النزاعات من خلال استخدام وتطوير الوسائل الملائمة لفض هذه المنازعات.*
*problems, and avoid or minimize disputes through development and use of Issue Resolution processes.*
*المشاركة غالبا ما توصف بانها مانعة للنزاعات *
*Partnering is often called dispute prevention.*
*المشاركة هي*
*Partnering is:*


*العمل معا بدلا من العمل ضد بعض*
*Working TOGETHER instead of against each other*
*طريقة لبناء العلاقات (الايجابية)*
*A PROCESS for relationship building*
*فلسفة العمل بروح الفريق الواحد وتفهم احتياجات الاطراف الاخرى من قبل كل طرف *
*A PHILOSOPHY of teamwork and understanding the other parties’ needs*
*التزام بالتعاون والتواصل *
*A COMMITMENT to cooperate and communicate*
*اتصاف بحسن النوايا وتبادل الثقة*
*An ATTITUDE of goodwill and trust*
*مشاركة المخاطر و الرغبة في خروج كل الاطراف رابحين*
*SHARING RISKS with a “win-win-win” attitude*
 
*المشاركة ليست*
*Partnering isn’t:*


*تراخي في شروط العقد*
*Relaxing contract terms*
*المراوغة في النهج*
*Circumventing the processes*
*توقع عمل اضافي بالمجان *
*Expecting extra work for free*
*ايجاد مسوغات لعمل رديء*
*An excuse for poor performance*
*علاجا لكل شيء*
*A cure-all*
*امراً سهل التحقيق*
*Easy to achieve!*

*




*

شخصيا حضرت ثلاث مناسبات مرتبطة بمشاريع سابقة اطلقت فيها الدعوات للمشاركة في الانشاء Partnering in Construction حيث كانت اطراف اجنبية موجودة لان لها علاقة سواء من حيث التمويل او الادارة او التنفيذ , في الحقيقة ان ما ذكر اعلاه لا يمكن بطبيعة الحال اعتباره امرا محققا بمجرد ان تتم الدعوة اليه ولكن اود القول كذلك ان تلك الدعوات والممارسة الفعلية من قبل الشخصيات القيادية على الاقل في المشاريع جعلت الاخرين الذين كانوا يسمعون بهذه المصطلحات ربما لاول مرة يغيرون شيئا من توجهاتهم التي اعتادوا عليها في بيئة اعمالهم السابقة . خلاصة القول ان تلك المشاريع لم تكن خالية من الاغلاط ولكن كانت المغالطات فيها اقل ما يمكن , فهل آن لنا في مشاريعنا التي نديرها او نشارك في ادارتها ان نساهم يا ترى في نشر مثل هذه الثقافة ونحن نملك خاصة قول اصدق القائلين ,و تعاونوا على البر والتقوى ولا تعاونوا على الاثم والعدوان .


----------



## عبد القدوس الجزائري (8 فبراير 2015)

امين الزريقي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> للاسف فان بعض ما ذكر حتى لا نغرق في التعميم هو جزء من واقع العمل الهندسي عندنا فماذا عند الاخرين ؟
> في الاعوام الخمسة و العشرين السابقة انتشر في العالم الاخر مصطلح جديد في عالم الانشاءات والهندسة هو ما سمي بالانجليزية Partnering in Construction, او ما يمكن ترجمته الى التشارك في الانشاء (او المشاركة او الشراكة ) فماذا يعني هذا المصطلح ؟
> *الشراكة في الانشاءات *
> ...



السلام عليكم 

شكرا أستاذ أمين على هذه الإضافة الممتازة في العلاقة بين مختلف شركاء المشروع، لقد أوردت مصطلح " المغالطات " وهو المصطلح المعبر في أغلبه عن الأغلاط المتعمدة أو الأخطاء الناتجة عن ترصد مسبق من جهة ضد جهة أخرى، و قد تكون لأهداف تنافسية أو أخرى غير أخلاقية.

بالتوفيــــق ​


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (9 فبراير 2015)

[/quote]
السلام عليكم
انه لم دواعي الفخر والاعتزاز التعرف على السيرة الذاتية لاحد نجموم الملتقى والذي له تأثير وخط واضح وخصوصا في مجال هندسة الكباري (الجسور) وحتى نتعرف على شخصيتكم اتمنى ان تعرفنا على نشأتكم في سوريا والجامعة التي تخرجتم منها والتخصص في الهندسة المدنية ؟
ومن من الدكاترة الافاضل في الجامعة كان له الاثر في مسيرتكم العلمية والمهنية ؟[/quote]

*و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته,*

*بداية شكرا لك أستاذ رزق على كلامك الجميل... وأتمنى ان يكون لي شرف اللقاء معك حقيقة يوماً ما. *

*بالنسية للنشأة في سوريا: ولدت في مدينة دير عطية في ريف دمشق عام 1982, و لكن حياتي كلها كانت ضمن مدينة دمشق. *

*بالنسبة للتخصص الجامعي: فأنا اختصاص إنشائي من جامعة دمشق بينما كانت الهندسة الزلازلية المجال الذي اهتممت به في مجال الدراسات العليا.. لكن من الناحية العملية فأنا أحب ان اعرف نفسي بأني مهندس جسور او مهندس تصميم منشآت فولاذية كون خبرتي في هذين المجالين أكبر بكثير من باقي المجالات.*

*بالنسبة للدكتور ذو الأثر الأكبر: بالحقيقة تربطني علاقات صداقة مع كثير من الدكاترة بحكم العمل المشترك أو التدريس في الجامعة.. و كثير هم ممن لهم الأفضل فيما أنا هو عليه الآن... لكن لو تحدثنا عن الأثر بشكل محدد فربما يكون الدكتور فريز عابدين - أدعوا له بالصحة وطول العمر- هو صاحب الأثر الأكبر ... حيث أشرف علي في حلقة بحث حول المنشأت البيتونية مسبقة الإجهاد و التي كانت البداية الأولى لي للتبحر ضمن هذا الموضوع الكبير و التي تعتبر مفتاح أساسي في مجال الجسور كما يعرف الجميع.*


----------



## mecheil.edwar (9 فبراير 2015)

الحديث سيطول مع فيلسوف الهندسة الإنشائية الدكتور سامر عقيل

وأدعو كل الزملاء بالتفاعل مع هذا الحوار الرائع

وأترك مجال الحديث مفتوح لنستزيد من خبرات الزميل القدير د سامر عقيل يشرح لنا المزيد من السيرة الذاتية له 
ومن المشروعات التى قام بها ومن الخبرات التى تعلمها من تلك المشروعات خاصة بمجال الجسور


----------



## خالد الأزهري (9 فبراير 2015)

ما شاء الله ...اليوم نتشرف بلقاء واحد من اعلامنا الباشمهندس سامر عقيل
سؤالي الان ما هي نصيحتكم التي توجهونا للمهندس الذي يرغب في تطوير نفسه في ظل الاوضاع الحالية ...كما تفضلتم الممارسة هي مصدر المعلومة الحقيقية لكن في ظل محدودية الممارسة في اغلب الدول العربية ما هو البرنامج المقترح للمهندس لتطوير نفسه؟


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (9 فبراير 2015)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> و إذ قال العرب سابقاً " ماقرن شي إلى شيء أفضل من إخلاص إلى تقوى , ومن حلم إلى علم, ومن صدق إلى عمل"



يا لها من كلمات

ما شاء الله مهندسنا الغالي الذي سهل علينا الكثير في الهندسة الزلازلية من محاضرات أقل ما يقال عنها أنها رائعة ونتمني ان تكتمل لتصبح كتاباً شاملاً في مجالة وبلغتنا العربية.

وكم أغبطك علي لغتك العربية والتي تحرص ان تكون فصحي في الحديث وأستخدام المصطلحات العربية.

هل هناك سر أو قصة وراء قوة لغتك العربية أو هو تأثر بالإتجاة السوري عموما في تعريب العلوم - بصورة تذكرنا بأيام فترة الترجمة بالدولة العباسية والتي كانت سبب النهضة في العالم الإسلامي-؟



م.سامرعقيل قال:


> *بالنسبة للتخصص الجامعي: فأنا اختصاص إنشائي من جامعة دمشق بينما كانت الهندسة الزلازلية المجال الذي اهتممت به في مجال الدراسات العليا.. لكن من الناحية العملية فأنا أحب ان اعرف نفسي بأني مهندس جسور او مهندس تصميم منشآت فولاذية كون خبرتي في هذين المجالين أكبر بكثير من باقي المجالات.*



ما هو السبب الذي دفعك الي مجال الهندسة الزلازلية بخلاف باقي المجالات في الهندسة المدنية؟ مع ميولك لهندسة الجسور والمنشآت الفولاذية.


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (9 فبراير 2015)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> الحديث سيطول مع فيلسوف الهندسة الإنشائية الدكتور سامر عقيل
> 
> وأدعو كل الزملاء بالتفاعل مع هذا الحوار الرائع
> 
> ...



شكراً جزيلاً استاذ ميشيل.. وإن كنت قد وصفتي بأكبر مما أنا عليه ... لكن ذلك يبقى شهادة أعتز بها و شرف كبير لي.
أعود واكرر شكري و تقديري لك على هذه الدعوة الكريمة


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (9 فبراير 2015)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> ما شاء الله ...اليوم نتشرف بلقاء واحد من اعلامنا الباشمهندس سامر عقيل
> سؤالي الان ما هي نصيحتكم التي توجهونا للمهندس الذي يرغب في تطوير نفسه في ظل الاوضاع الحالية ...كما تفضلتم الممارسة هي مصدر المعلومة الحقيقية لكن في ظل محدودية الممارسة في اغلب الدول العربية ما هو البرنامج المقترح للمهندس لتطوير نفسه؟



شكراً أستاذ خالد، وإن الشرف لي أن أكون بينكم اليوم.

*نصيحتي للمهندسين:*

بداية : يجب أن تحب ما تعمل به ...فكما يقال إن العمل و الحب لا يمكن أن ينجحان إلا إن كانا صادرين من القلب... إن النجاح في العمل الهندسي لا يمكن أن تحصل عليه دون محبة حقيقية للهندسة نابعة من القلب.

ثانياً : نصف العلم قول لا أعلم، و انت كنت سأستعير قول سقراط في عصره " إني لا أعلم إلا شيئاً واحداُ إنني لا أعلم شيئاً" في تلميحه إلى عدم القدرة على الحصول على العلم اليقيني في الحياة و الحاجة إلى السؤال المستمر .. فهو ينطبق تماماً على مجال الهندسة في عصرنا .. فمهما بلغ أحدنا من العلم يبقى ماهو جاهلُ به أكبر بكثير مما يدركه ناهيك أن العلم الذي بين أيدينا يعاني من كثير من الانتقادات في طرق المعرفة... فعليك بالقراءة المستمرة للمراجع العلمية و الأبحاث الحديثة ومن ثم طرح الأسئلة دون خوف و الدخول في نقاشات علمية للحصول على الإجابات.... وأنا أكد على موضوع الأبحاث والذي لا يلقى اهتمام كبير من معظم المهندسين ... فإن الإطلاع على الأبحاث يكشف لك الكثير من خفايا السلوك الإنشائي والتي تنعكس لاحقاً في الاشتراطات الكودية... وهذه المعرفة بالخفايا تجعلك قادر على حل أي مشكلة تصادفك مهما بلغت درجة تعقيدها.... وهذا يتوافق مع قول بالفلسفة بما معناه " من أراد أن يكون حكيماًُ، فعليه أن يبحث بالظواهر لا بالمظاهر ".

نهاية: عليك أن تشارك في تصميم أو تنفيذ المنشآت الخاصة، فإن حل المشاكل الكبيرة والتي تطلب تفكير عميق و إجتماعات مع أشخاص ذو خبرة و علم عاليين هي التي تجعل منك مهندس متميزاً، و البقاء في مستوى المشاريع التقليدية لمدة طويلة ضرره أكثر من فائدته... وفي حال عدم إمكانية المشاركة الفعلية يمكن أن تأتي ببعض المشاريع الخاصة و تحاول الاطلاع على المذكرة الحسابية و التفاصيل الخاصة بها ومن ثم التفكير بإجراء حلول بديلة للحل المقترح و دراسة الجدوى من ذلك.


----------



## mecheil.edwar (9 فبراير 2015)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> شكراً أستاذ خالد، وإن الشرف لي أن أكون بينكم اليوم.
> 
> *نصيحتي للمهندسين:*
> 
> ...



مشاركة قيمة ...وزادك الله من كل علم ينفع ... فصراحة أضفت كثيرا للملتقى
ومازلنا نطمع فى المزيد من علمك الغزير وخبراتك ومعارفك .. فمحاضرات الكبارى شمعة مضيئة وموهبة جميلة فى فن كتابة الكتب العلمية التى تقدم معلومة مبسطة واضحة عملية رائعة ...

وأسلوبك وطريقة بحثك وتفكيرك متميزة لا شك ... وأطلب منك طرح المزيد من الموضوعات المتمييزة 
وأحسك على مواصلة الكتابة والتأليف فبأمانة ..هذه الأعمال الصغيرة ستكون نواة خير لعمل كبير بإذن الله
وألتمس من أدارة الملتقى 

ترقيتك إلى 

درجة إستشارى الهندسة المدنية

فهو لقب قليل على علمك وخبرتك وتواضعك وأدبك الجم​ 

وسوف أنتظر منك أن تحدثنا بالتفصيل عن أحد أهم الجسور التى عملت بها من الألف إلى الياء بكل التفااصيل


وسأتابع حوارك الجميل مع كل الزملاء والأصدقاء عبر صفحات المنتدى ..


تحياتى


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (9 فبراير 2015)

بالتأكيد المهندس سامر عقيل يستحق أكثر من هذا اللقب و ادارة الملتقى تطلب ترشيحات دورية لهذه الألقاب و لكني سأقوم برفع طلب استثنائي بناء على رغبتي ضمن الزملاء الكثيرين ممن نستفيد من علم و خبرة المهندس سامر كما أشاركهم كل تقدير و حب لشخصه الكريم ..
تحياتي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم
انه لم دواعي الفخر والاعتزاز التعرف على السيرة الذاتية لاحد نجموم الملتقى والذي له تأثير وخط واضح وخصوصا في مجال هندسة الكباري (الجسور) وحتى نتعرف على شخصيتكم اتمنى ان تعرفنا على نشأتكم في سوريا والجامعة التي تخرجتم منها والتخصص في الهندسة المدنية ؟
ومن من الدكاترة الافاضل في الجامعة كان له الاثر في مسيرتكم العلمية والمهنية ؟[/quote]

*و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته,*

*بداية شكرا لك أستاذ رزق على كلامك الجميل... وأتمنى ان يكون لي شرف اللقاء معك حقيقة يوماً ما. *

*بالنسية للنشأة في سوريا: ولدت في مدينة دير عطية في ريف دمشق عام 1982, و لكن حياتي كلها كانت ضمن مدينة دمشق. *

*بالنسبة للتخصص الجامعي: فأنا اختصاص إنشائي من جامعة دمشق بينما كانت الهندسة الزلازلية المجال الذي اهتممت به في مجال الدراسات العليا.. لكن من الناحية العملية فأنا أحب ان اعرف نفسي بأني مهندس جسور او مهندس تصميم منشآت فولاذية كون خبرتي في هذين المجالين أكبر بكثير من باقي المجالات.*

*بالنسبة للدكتور ذو الأثر الأكبر: بالحقيقة تربطني علاقات صداقة مع كثير من الدكاترة بحكم العمل المشترك أو التدريس في الجامعة.. و كثير هم ممن لهم الأفضل فيما أنا هو عليه الآن... لكن لو تحدثنا عن الأثر بشكل محدد فربما يكون الدكتور فريز عابدين - أدعوا له بالصحة وطول العمر- هو صاحب الأثر الأكبر ... حيث أشرف علي في حلقة بحث حول المنشأت البيتونية مسبقة الإجهاد و التي كانت البداية الأولى لي للتبحر ضمن هذا الموضوع الكبير و التي تعتبر مفتاح أساسي في مجال الجسور كما يعرف الجميع.*[/QUOTE]
السلام عليكم
لعل الوقت لا يسعفني بالكتابة بشكل مطول ولكن في الاختصار ان شاءالله تكون الفائدة ...فالذي يثلج الصدر اننا نهلنا من نفس نبع المعرفة الهندسية وهي جامعة دمشق والتي اكن لها ولجميع استاتذتها الكرام كل الاحترام والتقدير .....فالبرغم من كل الانتقادات التي كانت في احديثنا الجانبية وفي مكنونات انفسنا ايام الدراسة بسبب المناهج الجامعية وعدم توفر الكتب او النوطات (الدوسيات=الملازم) وان وجدت فتجد ان العلوم الهندسية قديمة وباخراج وطباعة غير متقنه .....لذلك كان الاعتماد على المحاضرات ....وبالرغم من كل السلبيات الا انهم زرعوا حب التعلم والبحث لمن اراد ان يتقدم في مجال الهندسة وكانت التخصص للهندسية المدنية عام اي كان التدريس في جميع تخصصات الهندسة المدنية مما مكن من العمل في اي مجال من الهندسة المدنية /ابنية خرسانية/منشات معدنية/ سدود/مواني/ بنية تحتية/طرق/مطارات / محطات توليد كهرباء/ري/......
لذلك كانت هذه الجامعات لها فضل كثير على الطلاب العرب قبل السوريين ..فالمعاملة واحدة والرسوم واحدة.
ولندعو جميعا ان يحفظ الله جميع الشعوب العربية وان يحقن دماءهم وان يزيل البغضاء من قلوبهم وان يعيد المحبة بينهم والامن والاستقرار لهم جميعا انه سميع مجيب.
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t96647.html


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (9 فبراير 2015)

تحية للاستاذ رزق و الاستاذ سامر :
و بذكر الدكتور المهندس فريز عابدين نرفع القبعة له و قد شُرِفنا بأننا أحد طلابه بجامعة حلب و من خلال الكم الهائل من المعلومات التي زودت لنا 
يمكن ان تبحر حيث تشاء دون خوف .
ومستمتعين بالحوار مع الأستاذ سامر


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (9 فبراير 2015)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> يا لها من كلمات
> 
> ما شاء الله مهندسنا الغالي الذي سهل علينا الكثير في الهندسة الزلازلية من محاضرات أقل ما يقال عنها أنها رائعة ونتمني ان تكتمل لتصبح كتاباً شاملاً في مجالة وبلغتنا العربية.
> 
> ...



شكراً لك أستاذ محمد.. وأنا سعيد أن تلك المحاضرات قد لقت عندك القبول المرجو. 
حقيقة إن فكرة وضع كتاب تفصيلي يشمل الخبرة الخاصة و المشاكل التي تصادف المهندس في التصميم الفعلي بالإضافة إلى المعلومات النظرية أو الأكاديمية ليست بالفكرة البعيدة... لكن أنتظر فقط الوقت المناسب للبدء به... والله الموفق.
بالنسبة للغة العربية.. والله لا أجد تفسيراً لذلك.. لكن ربما يعود السبب أنني أتكلم باللغة العربية الفصحى أتناء المحاضرات الجامعية حيث أرى أن الحديث باللغة العربية الفصحى أكثر تأثيراً بالمستمع.





محمد ابو مريم قال:


> ما هو السبب الذي دفعك الي مجال الهندسة الزلازلية بخلاف باقي المجالات في الهندسة المدنية؟ مع ميولك لهندسة الجسور والمنشآت الفولاذية.



أما سبب رغبتي في استكمال دراستي العليا في الهندسة الزلزالية فيعود لعملي بتدريس البرامج الهندسية عندما كنت طالباً والتي تطلبت مني أن أكون ذو علم بهذا الموضوع مما دفعني لقراءة العديد من الكتب الاختصاصية و خاصة بعد إطلاعي على حجم الاختلافات بالرأي بين المهندسين الذين يقومون بتعليم هذه البرامج ، وقد وافقت الظروف أن يتم افتتاح المعهد العالي للبحوث والدراسات الزلزالية في السنة الموافقة لتخرجي ... فكان ذلك.


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (9 فبراير 2015)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> مشاركة قيمة ...وزادك الله من كل علم ينفع ... فصراحة أضفت كثيرا للملتقى
> ومازلنا نطمع فى المزيد من علمك الغزير وخبراتك ومعارفك .. فمحاضرات الكبارى شمعة مضيئة وموهبة جميلة فى فن كتابة الكتب العلمية التى تقدم معلومة مبسطة واضحة عملية رائعة ...
> 
> وأسلوبك وطريقة بحثك وتفكيرك متميزة لا شك ... وأطلب منك طرح المزيد من الموضوعات المتمييزة
> ...



هذا شرف كبير لي .. وأتمنى أن أكون على قدر المسئولية.
بالنسبة للمشاريع فسأتكلم لا حقاً عن بعضها باختصار بحسب ما يتسع الوقت و كي لا أطيل الكلام على أخوتي المنتدى.


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (9 فبراير 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> بالتأكيد المهندس سامر عقيل يستحق أكثر من هذا اللقب و ادارة الملتقى تطلب ترشيحات دورية لهذه الألقاب و لكني سأقوم برفع طلب استثنائي بناء على رغبتي ضمن الزملاء الكثيرين ممن نستفيد من علم و خبرة المهندس سامر كما أشاركهم كل تقدير و حب لشخصه الكريم ..
> تحياتي



في الحقيقة لا اجد كلمات تعبر عن شكري لك و لثقتك أستاذ سيف. ولا يسعني إلا إن أدعو لك بكل الخير و السلام ، أدامك الله شعلة في هذا المنتدى لكل المهندسين.
أحر التحيات


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (9 فبراير 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لعل الوقت لا يسعفني بالكتابة بشكل مطول ولكن في الاختصار ان شاءالله تكون الفائدة ...فالذي يثلج الصدر اننا نهلنا من نفس نبع المعرفة الهندسية وهي جامعة دمشق والتي اكن لها ولجميع استاتذتها الكرام كل الاحترام والتقدير .....فالبرغم من كل الانتقادات التي كانت في احديثنا الجانبية وفي مكنونات انفسنا ايام الدراسة بسبب المناهج الجامعية وعدم توفر الكتب او النوطات (الدوسيات=الملازم) وان وجدت فتجد ان العلوم الهندسية قديمة وباخراج وطباعة غير متقنه .....لذلك كان الاعتماد على المحاضرات ....وبالرغم من كل السلبيات الا انهم زرعوا حب التعلم والبحث لمن اراد ان يتقدم في مجال الهندسة وكانت التخصص للهندسية المدنية عام اي كان التدريس في جميع تخصصات الهندسة المدنية مما مكن من العمل في اي مجال من الهندسة المدنية /ابنية خرسانية/منشات معدنية/ سدود/مواني/ بنية تحتية/طرق/مطارات / محطات توليد كهرباء/ري/......
> لذلك كانت هذه الجامعات لها فضل كثير على الطلاب العرب قبل السوريين ..فالمعاملة واحدة والرسوم واحدة.
> ولندعو جميعا ان يحفظ الله جميع الشعوب العربية وان يحقن دماءهم وان يزيل البغضاء من قلوبهم وان يعيد المحبة بينهم والامن والاستقرار لهم جميعا انه سميع مجيب.



اوافقك تماماً استاذ رزق... وبالحقيقة أستذكر هنا جملة كان يقولها الدكتور أحمد الحسن - والذي ارفع له كل التحية و أكن له كل التقدير - لطلابه في مشاريع التخرج: " شهادة التخرج لا تعني أنكم مهندسين بل تعني أنكم الآن قادرين أن تكونوا مهندسين بالمستقبل... فهذه هي البداية فقط " وهذا تماماًُ هو الواقع فإهمية الجامعة هي وضع الأسس العلمية عند الطالب فقط - وليس كل المعرفة المطلوبة - ليكون بمقدوره إكمال مشواره و طريقه تحو المعرفة لوحده.

و أكرر ما رفعته حضرتك من التحية لجميع الاساتذة في جامعة دمشق.... و الدعوة بالمحبة للشعوب العربية ..فإن المحبة أكثر ما تنقصنا في هذه الأيام. 

تحياتي.


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (9 فبراير 2015)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> سوف أنتظر منك أن تحدثنا بالتفصيل عن أحد أهم الجسور التى عملت بها من الألف إلى الياء بكل التفااصيل
> 
> تحياتى



في الحقيقة معظم المشاريع التي قمت بها كانت من النوع الخاص، لكن يوجد لبعضها الأثر الكبير في مسيرتي المهنية و إن لم تكن الأصعب، و أولها هو مشروع جسر صندوقي مسبق الإجهاد في مدينة دمشق والذي كان له دور كبير في طلب شركة هالكرو العالمية مني الانضمام إلى كادرها كمصمم رئيسي للجسور.. والتي اعتبرها نقطة مفصلية في حياتي المهنية.
الجسر بطول 120 متر و ذو انحناء شديد (Curved Bridge)... كان في هذا الجسر العديد من التحديات لي في تلك الفترة..... حيث أن التعامل مع نموذج منحني وفق موديل فراغي بالبرامج ( أنا اعتمدت على نموذج SAP ومن ثم التدقيق باستخدام MIDAS) و دراسة أثر سبق الإجهاد على هذا الانحناء و من ثم الدراسة الزلزالية للجسر و توقع إقامة نفق قريب جداً من ركائز الجسر في المستقبل كانت ابرز الصعوبات التي صادفتني.
بعد تصميم الجسر و إرساله للاستشاريين وقد كانوا باكستانيين وبريطانيين من الشركة الأم في هالكرو - حيث كانت هذه العادة أن يتم التدقيق من قبل استشاريين خارجيين- ... حصل خلاف حاد على قيمة تسليح القص اللازم في وسط المجاز.... حيث أنه نتيجة لهذا الانحناء الكبير لجسر بمجاز كبير فإن تطبيق قوة سبق الإجهاد الكبيرة في وسط المجاز حيث سماكة الجسد (Web) منخفضة سوف يحتاج لدراسة معمقة ( يمكن تخيل ذلك أن الجسد تحت تأثير القوة الأفقية الناتجة عن انحناء كابلات سبق الإجهاد سيعمل مثل بلاطة باتجاه واحد وتستند على البلاطة العلوية والسفلية للمقطع الصندوقي) ... وقد كنت في وقت سابق قد قرأت في بعض المقالات للعالم " بريسلي" حول هذه النقطة بالذات وكيفية التصميم الآمن لها في بعض الحالات الخاصة .. لذلك كانت الفكرة واضحة جداً في بالي عندئذ و للزيادة في الاطمئنان قمت بوضع نموذج باستخدام عناصر شرائحية 3D -shell لهذه المنطقة بشكل منفصل لدراسة كيفية توزع القوى فيها كما قمت بعمل نموذج فراغي من نوع Solid لدراسة توزع الإجهادات في منطقة النهايات .... و الحمدلله تم الاقتناع نهاية بالتصميم المقدم و سارت الأمور كما أتمنى.

لكن إذا سألتني عن التجربة ذات المتعة الأكبر لي على المستوى الشخصي فسأقول إنها إعادة تصميم جسر صندوقي من نوع (Segmental Bridge) .... حيث أن دراسة مراحل العمل خلال التنفيذ مرحلة بمرحلة و التنبؤ بقيم القوى الناتجة و تغيرها مع الزمن نتيجة الزحف و الضياعات بقوة سبق الإجهاد و حساب مايعرف باسم عملية التصحيح التلقائي للانتقال البدائي Auto Correction Camber خلال تقدم العمل اللازم كي يتم اتصال الأجزاء بنفس الارتفاع تماماً.... تجربة تستحق أن يخوضها المهندس برغم كل صعوبتها.

بينما المشروع الأصعب في حياتي المهنية فهو الجسر المعلق الذي نعمل عليه حالياً ... حيث أنه في هذه النوعية من الجسور في الحالة العامة لها من المشاكل والصعوبات الكثير مثل طبيعة الحمولات المطبقة و كيفية نمذجة الكابلات بشكل دقيق و أثر التحليلات المتقدمة اللاخطية و حساسيتها العالية للرياح...الخ ... وإذا أضفنا شروط خاصة بهذا الجسر مثل الشكل المعماري المعقد و طبيعة التربة في العراق ..الخ. سيتضح حجم الصعوبات و التعقيد بهذا المشروع... ونتمنى من الله التوفيق فيما نحن مقبلين عليه.


----------



## parasismic (10 فبراير 2015)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> شكراً أستاذ خالد، وإن الشرف لي أن أكون بينكم اليوم.
> 
> *نصيحتي للمهندسين:*
> 
> ...



ماشاء الله لا قوة الا بالله، أتمنى لك أستاذنا المزيد من الرقي و النجاح و السعادة في الدنيا و الآخرة. 
انها لنصائح ثمينة جدا و غاية في الأهمية لكل مهندس، فحري بالمهندسين العرب أن ينتهجوا ما نصحت، وأعتقد أنك لم تكتفي باسدائها " على الرغم من كونها ثمينة وكافية" بل ساهمت وما زلت تساهم لافادتنا و تحقيق الغاية المرجوة من هذه النصائح في هذا المنتدى، فجزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى و جعلك من أوليائه.


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (10 فبراير 2015)

بداية لابد من أن أتقدم بالشكر الجزيل لكل المهندسين في ملتقانا الحبيب وأخص بالشكر المهندس *ميشيل إدوار* على هذه الدعوة الكريمة للوقوف بين هؤلاء الصروح من المهندسين الكبار... 
و إذ قال العرب سابقاً " ماقرن شي إلى شيء أفضل من إخلاص إلى تقوى , ومن حلم إلى علم, ومن صدق إلى عمل" فأنني وقد وجدت كل ذاك عند الأعضاء في هذا المنتدى - حفظهم الله جميعاً- فلا عجب بعد ذلك بأن يكون هذا المنتدى الموقع الهندسي الأول في عالمنا العربي.

 *1- السيرة الذاتية:*
اقول دوماُ لاصدقائي.. إن عدد أيام الراحة التي أخذتها منذ أن كنت بالسنة الثالثة في الكلية وحتى الآن تُعد على أصابع اليدين ... لأن العمل الهندسي قد سرق مني كل وقتي ... و رغم أن عدد سنوات خبرتي العشر ليست بالكبيرة جداً لكنها و الحمدلله كانت ملئية بالمشاريع الخاصة.

بدأت حياتي الهندسية الحقيقية في السنة الخامسة في الكلية قبل التخرج من خلال تعليم البرامج الهندسية في أحد مراكز تعليم البرامج الحاسوبية و الانضمام لأحد المكاتب الهندسية المعروفة في دمشق حيث كنت مشاركاُ في تصميم مول ضخم بجملة فولاذية و مختلطة.

في السنة الأولى بعد التخرج عملت صباحاً في مكتب الرقابة والمتابعة في محافظة دمشق... حيث في كل يوم كنا نقوم بالنزول لأحد المشاريع الهندسية و نقوم بتسجيل ملاحظاتنا على المشروع.. وكانت تلك السنة مفيدة جداً لي كمصمم ..لأنها سمحت لي بالاطلاع على عدد كبير من تنفيذ المشاريع المختلفة جداً بوقت قياسي.... و مساءً كنت أعمل في مكتبي في تصميم المباني البيتونية والهنغارات الفولاذية البسيطة.

في السنة الثانية بعد التخرج... عملت مع شركة الكون وهي المكتب المحلي في سوريا لشركة هالكرو البريطانية المعروفة عالمياً، شاركت فيها بعدة مشاريع مثل البوابة الثامنة العائد لشركة إعمار و تطوير مجموعة من العقد المرورية في دمشق. وفي نهاية هذه السنة كنت قد حصلت على درجة الماستر بتقدير امتياز من المعهد العالي للبحوث والدراسات الزلزالية.

في السنة الثالثة... تم طلبي من شركة هالكرو البريطانية للإنضمام إليها... وتم تعيني بمنصب المصمم الرئيسي للجسور Senior Bridge Engineer والتي تشترط أن يكون المهندس المختص لديه 12 سنة في هذا المجال على الأقل ليتم ترشيحه لهذا الموقع بالشركة كما يعلم الجميع .. وأنا لم يكن لدي إلا خبرة ثلاث سنوات فقط وهذا تطلب الحصول على كثير من الاستثناءات و الحمدلله تم ذلك .. عملت خلالها في تصميم مجموعة كبيرة من الجسور منها أكبر ثلاث جسور بيتونية مسبقة الإجهاد في سوريا.

في السنة الخامسة لي... حصلت على منحة من الجامعة الأوربية لاستكمال بحث للدكتوراه في الخارج و انتقلت للعمل صباحاً بالجامعة حيث كنت أقوم بتدريس مادة مشروع تصميم المنشآت الفولاذية الخاصة (وهي عبارة عن مشروع يشابه مشروع التخرج تعطى لكل مجموعة من الطلاب مواصفات محددة و يتغير سنوياً لكنه يركز بشكل أساسي على تصميم بعض العناصر الخاصة مثل الأقواس و الفرنديلات و المقاطع رقيقة الجدران و الأقواس و الجوائز الفولاذية المفرغة...الخ) و في المساء كنت أعمل بمكتبي الخاص ..حيث كنت أتعامل مع مجموعة من أساتذة الجامعة في تصميم المشاريع ..والتي كانت تشمل بشكل أساسي مشاريع فولاذية (مباني صناعية و خزانات الضغط الفولاذية...الخ) و مشاريع طرقية (أنفاق و جسور قوسية بيتونية و جسور قوسية فولاذية معلقة...الخ) وفي هذه السنة أيضاَ كان لي الشرف بمشاركتي بالكود العربي السوري ومن بعده مشاركتي في الملحق الزلزالي.

أمضيت ثلاث سنوات في الجامعة و خلال هذا الوقت كنت أعمل على بحث الدكتوراه الخاص بي في المعهد العالي للبحوث الزلزالية بشكل متوافق مع الجامعة لأن موضوع الإيفاد نحو الخارج أصبح شبه مستحيل نتيجة الظروف الصعبة التي مرت بنا في سوريا... و عند ازياد صعوبة الوضع قررت أن أترك كل شي و أسافر... وجاءتني فرصة كبيرة للعمل ضمن المكتب الاستشاري هنا في العراق .... واعتقد رغم صغر عمري لكن المشاريع الخاصة المذكورة في السيرة الذاتية ساعدت كثيراً في الحصول على هذا المنصب الذي مازلت أعمل فيه حتى الآن .... وبالحقيقة هذه التجربة جيدة حيث صادفتني هنا العديد من المشاريع الخاصة جداً من تدعيم جسور بعد تعرضها لإنفجارات او تصميم جسور بيتونية مسبقة الإجهاد - صندوقية الشكل - منفذة بطريقة السيجمنتال و حالياً نحن ضمن طاقم العمل في جسر معلق تشارك فيه العديد من الشركات العالمية.

إن عقدي ينتهي في الشهر الرابع القادم .. و بالحقيقة لا توجد خطة واضحة للخطوة القادمة.. لكن إذا لم أجد فرصة عمل مباشرة فربما يكون السفر لأحد الدول الأوربية هو الخيار الوحيد المطروح.

هذا باختصار أهم النقاط الأساسية في حياتي المهنية.

*2- مصادر المعرفة:*
بالنسبة للمعرفة النظرية أو الاكاديمية : فأنا أملك مكتبة هندسية كبيرة جداً , لطالما كان عندي هوس بشراء و قراءة أي كتاب هندسي أجده... لكن الآن بوجود الانترنت و كل تلك المواقع الهندسية ... فيعتبر النت المصدر الأول للكتب و الابحاث الحديثة في الجامعات المرموقة.
أما المعرفة الحقيقية... فلايمكن الحصول عليها إلا من خلال التصميم الحقيقي للمشاريع الهندسية... فإن مواجهة مشكلة و التقكير بحلها و من ثم النقاش حول صحة الحل مع أشخاص متميزين و ذو خبرة و علم في هذا المجال هو الطريق الصحيح نحو تنمية المعرفة الهندسية.
[/QUOTE]

السلام عليكم
تحياتى د / سامر 
ذكرت فيما ذكرت من سيرتك الذاتيه الغنيه والثريه بسم الله ما شاء الله .
انك شاركت بالكود العربي السوري وكذلك شاركت في الملحق الزلزالي
فهل حدثتنا بشيىء من التفصيل عن هذه التجربه التى ربما لم تتوفر للكثير منا .
وما هو الاسلوب المتبع فى اعداد الكود السورى . ؟ او الملحق الزلزالى ؟
وما لم تجده فى الكود وتمنيت اضافته ؟
وفى وجهة نظرك هل ترى من الضرورى اعداد كود عربى مشترك خصوصا فى ظل الظروف المتشابهه بين معظم الدول العربيه ؟
وسؤالى الاخير لماذا هذا التشابه الكبير من وجهة نظرك ما بين الكود المصرى والسورى من جهه والكود الامريكى فى معظم ابوابه ؟

شكرا لك على حوارك الثرى واضافاتك الغنيه بالعلم والمعرفه .


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (11 فبراير 2015)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تحياتى د / سامر
> ذكرت فيما ذكرت من سيرتك الذاتيه الغنيه والثريه بسم الله ما شاء الله .
> انك شاركت بالكود العربي السوري وكذلك شاركت في الملحق الزلزالي
> ...



و عليكم السلام أستاذ طلعت.

أحب أن أنوه بداية - كما ذكرت بالسيرة الذاتية سابقاً- إنني قد قمت بالتسجيل بالدكتوراه في المعهد العالي للزلازل... لكنني قررت أن أغادر سوريا بسبب الظروف الراهنة، و لذلك فإنني لم أحصل بعد على درجة الدكتوراه ... وقد وجب التنويه من باب المصداقية.

بالنسبة لموضوع الكودات العربية:

سوف أقول لك رأي بكل صراحة رغم أنه قد لا يرضي الكثير.

إن جزء أساسي من المشكلة في دول العالم الثالث عامة - و دول العالم العربي خاصة - ناتجة عن عدم وجود تقييم حقيقي للواقع و تحديد المشاكل وأسبابها بدون مزايدات وطنية أو استخدام شماعة المؤامرات الخارجية قبل طرح الحلول الممكنة و البدء بمحاولة الإصلاح، بالإضافة طبعاً لإنعدام الوطنية عند الكثيرين وما ينتج عن ذلك من ممارسات خاطئة.... وللأسف فهذا ينطبق على جميع نواحي الحياة في الاقتصاد وعلم الاجتماع... الخ.

من خلال تعريفنا للكود الهندسي بشكل عام: بأنه مجموعة الاشتراطات و القوانين الملزمة للعاملين في حقل الهندسة، والمستنتجة من تراكم نتائج الأبحاث العلمية الخاصة بالمجال المدروس و رصد سلوك المنشآت المنفذة وفق هذه الاشتراطات عبر مدة طويلة من الزمن.... نستطيع القول أنه لا يوجد كود حقيقي بدون بحث علمي حقيقي... فهل نملك حقاً بحث علمي حقيقي في بلداننا؟ 
تبدأ المشكلة من هذا السؤال ... إن البحث العلمي يشترط وجود موارد بشرية ( باحثين حقيقيين) و أدوات البحث اللازمة ( التمويل الكافي و المخابر الاختصاصية... الخ) و نهاية إرادة عند أصحاب القرار الفعلي... وإن واقع البحث العلمي الراهن في دولنا العربية أقل ما يقال عنه أنه ليس بالجيد.
وإذا كنت قد استعرت سابقاً مقولة " إن شهادة الهندسة لا تعني أنك أصبحت مهندساً بل أنها البداية التي يجب أن تتطور من خلال العمل اللاحق لتصبح مهندساً فيما بعد" - فمن حصل على شهادة الهندسة الجامعية ولم يتبعها بعمل هندسي لاحق ستكون تلك الشهادة و عدمها سواء- فإن هذا القول ينطبق على شهادة الدكتوراه تماماً... فإن شهادة الدكتوراه في مجال ما هي البداية فقط لتصبح باحث علمي في هذا المجال ومن لا يتبع الدكتوراه بأبحاث لاحقة تصبح هذه الشهادة وعدمها سواء.... و إذا نظرنا إلى معظم حملة شهادة الماستر أو الدكتوراه في الجامعات فسنجد أنهم تحولوا من باحثين إلى مجرد أساتذة أكاديميين لا أكثر - و لا أريد التعميم .. فالتعميم من العمى كما يقال- و لكن حتى وإن كنت قد لمست عند بعض أساتذة الجامعات الرغبة و النية الحقيقية في استكمال طريق البحث العلمي، لكن الاصطدام بالواقع الأليم كافي لإفشال تحويل هذه الرغبة إلى عمل واقعي. 

لذلك - وبكل صراحة - فأنا لا أؤمن بموضوع الكودات العربية ضمن الظروف الراهنة ... لكنني مؤمن أننا شعب خلّاق و ذو إمكانيات كبيرة - فيما لو تمت إدارتها بالشكل الصحيح- و برأي المتواضع فإن الخطوة الأولى هي موضوع ترجمة الكودات و الأبحاث العالمية الحديثة إلى اللغة الأم (العربية) ومن ثم العمل على خلق جيل من الشباب يكون نواة لباحثين مستقبلين مع العمل على تأمين كل مستلزمات عملية البحث في الجامعات المحلية ... عندها فقط نستطيع الحديث عن بحث عربي حقيقي يؤدي نهاية لكود عربي واقعي.

بعد ذلك فلا عجب أن نرى الكودات العربية - و حتى بقية الكودات العالمية- مشابهة كثيراً للكودات الأمريكية... وإن كنا نريد أن نكون صادقيين مع أنفسنا فإن البحث العلمي الحقيقي في العالم أصبح محصور في مراكز الأبحاث الأمريكية التخصصية.

و بالحديث عن تجربة الكود السوري... أحب أن أتوجه بالشكر إلى الدكتور أحمد الحسن - أطال الله بعمره - فكنا نجلس معاً في مكتبنا في الجامعة فترات طويلة نتناقش في كثير من أمور الحياة و العمل والعلم و السياسة... و استطيع أن أقول صراحة أن الدكتور أحمد الحسن له الفضل الأكبر في أن يرى الكود السوري النور. 
ورغم قولي أن الكود السوري مترجم عن الكود الأمريكي، فإنا أتمنى أن لا يفهم بأنه انتقاص من جهد كل الأساتذة ممن ساهموا بلجنة الكود، فإن صياغة الكود بلغة عربية مفهومة و تعديل بعض القيم في الكودات لتوافق الظروف المحلية و توضيح بعض المصطلحات الهندسية الغير واضحة في ذهن المهندس العربي تعتبر مسؤولية ضخمة و تحتاج إلى كثير من الخبرة الهندسية و المعرفة النظرية.

بالنسبة للسؤالك عن ما أتمناه في الكود السوري: 
إن مشكلة الكود السوري هو عدم اعتماده على ترجمة لكود محدد فأنت ترى أن الكود الأساسي يعتمد على aci في كثير من الأمور و الزلازل على ubc بينما في كود الأحمال نستخدم طريقة الكود البريطاني ونرى مهندسين الجسور في سوريا يعتمدون على الكود الروسي... الخ. و أنا لست متفقاً أبداً مع هذا الاختلاف في المصادر و أتمنى في الإصدارات اللاحقة أن يتم اعتماد الكود الأمريكي من الألف إلى الياء ليشمل جميع أنواع المنشآت و المواصفات الهندسية. فذلك يقلل من إمكانية الخطأ و الالتباس بين الكودات فيما يخص التعاريف أو المعاملات المستخدمة أو الاستعانة بكودات أخرى عند عدم وجود تفاصيل أو اشتراطات موافقة بالكود الحالي.

ومن جهة أخرى أتمنى أن تشمل الإصدارات اللاحقة كتيب مرفق فيه مجموعة من الأمثلة الشاملة و الواقعية لتوضيح كيفية العمل بموجب اشتراطات الكود... و ياحبذا لو كانت تشمل بعضها أمثلة لمنشآت مدروسة وفق البرامج الحاسوبية المستخدمة كما يتم في الحياة العملية بشكل مفصل.... حيث أن الكود نهاية هو شيفرة هندسية تحتاج إلى توضيح و بيان - فما بالك و قد تمت كتابته باللغة العربية ذات المفردات التي تحتمل أكثر من معنى- و الذي غالباً ما يؤدي فك هذه الشيفرة إلى حدوث الكثير من الخلافات بين المهندسين.

ونهاية أشكر لك سؤالك و مشاركتك.
أحر التحيات.


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (11 فبراير 2015)

أفهم من ذلك أن المهندس القدير يؤيد ترجمة أو تعريب العلوم ؟
أم أنه يرى من الأفضل اجادة اللغة الأجنبية و النهل من المنبع مباشرة ؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 فبراير 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> أفهم من ذلك أن المهندس القدير يؤيد ترجمة أو تعريب العلوم ؟
> أم أنه يرى من الأفضل اجادة اللغة الأجنبية و النهل من المنبع مباشرة ؟


السلام عليكم
اليكم هذه المشاركة السابقة والتي كتبتها يوم افتتاح "دعوة للنقاش حول تعريب الهندسة"
​*في البداية لا يسعني الا ان اشكر كافة القائمين على هذا الملتقى الطيب والانطلاقة الجديدة لفرعها الثاني باللغة الانجليزية وكذلك اهنئ كافة الاخوة المهندسين في هذا المنتدى الطيب.*
*مثل كل بداية هناك من يوافق وهناك من يعترض وبرأيي كلاهما على صواب من وجهة نظرة .*
*واسمحوا لي ان اعبر بقليل من الكلمات حول هذا الموضوع وحتى تتضح الخلفية عن هذا الكلام وربما لتكون اكثر اقناعا وقناعة ابدا بالتعريف عن نفسي فأنا خريج جامعة دمشق وكنت والحمدلله من الطلبة المتفوقين في مجال الدراسة . وللذي لا يعرف عن جامعة دمشق فهي تدرس الهندسة من السنة الاولى للخامسة باللغة العربية واذكر اننا عندما كنا في السنة الرابعة وبسبب الضعف لدى معظم الطلاب في اللغة العربية فقد تقرر علينا ان ندرس مادة اللغة العربية في السنتين الرابعة والخامسة(اما الطلاب الجدد من السنة الاولى للخامسة) ولاربعة فصول لتعليم الطلاب الاملاء والقواعد ؟؟!!! ( كان هناك ضعف شديد في الخط والاسلوب للكتابة وعدم صحة الاملاء كما ذكر ذلك اساتذتنا " وكذلك لتلحق الجامعه في طور التعليم وتحسين المستوى الجامعي تقرر تعليمنا اللغة الانجليزية في السنة الرابعة والخامسة ( والطلاب الجدد من الاولى للخامسة) وكان يدرسوننا مواضيع بسيطة بالهندسة وحقيقة الامر لم نستفد لا من اللغة العربية ولا الانجليزية , فالمنهاج كله باللغة العربية والمدرسين ( معظهم خريجين من جامعات لا تتكلم الانجليزية) وعندما تخرجت من الجامعة وجدت انني حقيقة اعرف معظم الذي درستة ولكن لا استطيع ان اعبر عنه باللغة الانجليزية فالمخططات كلها بالانجليزية والتعامل كله بالانجليزي والاهم من ذلك ان المنهاج الذي درستة كان من اعوام الستينات او السبعينات وانا خريج 1984 لان اعتماد اي كتاب جامعي يحتاج حقيقة لمعجزة فهو يحتاج الى ترجمة والية اعتمادات والى ................الخ.*
*هذا مع العلم بأن الاساتذة اللذين كانو بالجامعه من المخلصين جداااا بالتعليم وذو كفاءة عالية جدااا وللامانة اقول انه للان لم اجد من هم بمستواهم العلمي والخلقي وانني اكن دائما لهم الاحترام والتقدير .*
*وفي نفس الفترة التي كنت ادرس بها كان لي اخ يدرس في الجامعة الاردنية الهندسة المدنية ايضا وهي تعلم كل المواضيع باللغة الانجليزية وقد كان من السهل جداااا وفي كل عام تغيير المنهاج حسب الاستاذ يختار الكتاب ( الانجليزي) ويقرر بعد موافقة العمادة والتي تكون شكليه هنا ولذلك بعد التخرج قررت دراسة منهاج الجامعة الاردنية باللغة الانجليزية وذلك لاترجم كل الذي درسته الي اللغة الانجليزية .*
*ومن هنا نجد ان التعليم باللغة الانجليزية اسهل بكثير من اللغة العربية ويعود ذلك الى كثرة المراجع الانجليزية وتوفرها ويكون كله جديد اما اذا اعتمدنا على الترجمه فحتى نتفق على المصطلحات نحتاج الى خمس سنين على الاقل للاتفاق عليها واذكر هنا انا عندما كنا في الجامعة كانت الدراسة منذ افتتاح الجامعه وحتى 1980 لم يكن هناك اي كتاب جامعة وانما كان نوطات ( دوسية).*
*ولاجل التطوير الذاتي لا يمكنك الاستغناء عن اللغة الابجليزية واعتقد اذا كان التعليم باللغة الانجليزية لن ينقص من عروبتنا بشي فللحفاظ على اللغة العربيه يكون بالمحافظة على كتاب الله وحفظة .*
*وعندما نكون نحن اصحاب العلم والتطور نكتب بلغتنا لكي نجبر غيرنا على تعلم لغتنا اما نعتمد في العلوم والتطور على غيرنا ونتمسك بالترجمة القديمة .*
*اما المحافظة على لغتنا فيبدأ من البيت عندما تعلم ابنك وبنتك اللغة العربية ولا يترك ذلك للخدم ليعلموا ابنائنا اللغة ويجب ان يقتصر العلوم بكافة انواعة على اللغة الانجليزية اما تكون حياتنا وتعلمنا اليومي باللغة الانجليزية فهذه مصيبة كبير وخصوصا ان هذا بدأ يحدث ففي الامارات اللغة العربية هي اللغة الثانية في الاستعمال وهناك عائلات لا تعرف ان تتكلم العربية لمدة خمس دقائق ؟؟!!!.*
*ومن خلال المشاركات في هذا المنتدى نجد لنوحد فهمنا للمصطلحات نحتاج لكتابة ذلك باللغة الانجليزية ليفهم الجميع ما هو المقصود لانه يوجد قلة من المهندسين من يعرف المصطلحات باللغة العربية وانما المعظم يعرفها باللجهة المحلية المتداوله في المشاريع.*
*مع تحاتي للجميع بالتوفيق
*للمزيد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t115553.html


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (11 فبراير 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> أفهم من ذلك أن المهندس القدير يؤيد ترجمة أو تعريب العلوم ؟
> أم أنه يرى من الأفضل اجادة اللغة الأجنبية و النهل من المنبع مباشرة ؟



حقيقة يا أستاذ سيف هذا سؤال صعب... و البحث عن الحل الأفضل لابد له من تجارب واقعية تحكم على مدى فعالية أي حل مقترح.

دعنا بداية نتفق أنه بغياب البحث العلمي الحقيقي باللغة العربية فلا يمكن الاكتفاء باللغة العربية كلغة هندسية وحيدة، و طالما أن المراجع العالمية و الأبحاث الأكاديمية تُكتب باللغة الانجليزية حالياً ، فعلى المهندس على الأقل أن يكون قادر على قراءة و فهم الكتب العلمية الانجليزية بشكل سهل وإلا سيكون هناك هوة كبيرة بينه وبين كنوز المعرفة.

لكن من وجهة نظر علم النفس، فهناك قاعدة معروفة تقول بأن العلوم و الآداب يتم فهمها و إدراكها بشكل أفضل من قبل المتلقي عندما تكون بلغته الأم.

إذن فالتفكير المنطقي يقول أنه لابد من طريقة دمج و بحيث نستفيد من أعلى مراحل الفهم باللغة الأم كما تعطي المهندس القدرة على الإطلاع على المراجع الانجليزية بسهولة و يسر. و لذلك فأنا حقيقة مع التجربة التي قمنا بها في الجامعة الأوربية في سوريا.... حيث كانت المراجع المعتمدة والمحاضرات و المشاريع و الأسئلة الامتحانية...الخ تُعطى باللغة الانجليزية، لكن ضمن المحاضرة وعند شرح الأفكار النظرية يقوم الأستاذ بالحديث باللغة العربية و يستعين باللغة الانجليزية عند الحاجة لتوضيح المصطلحات أو التعاريف الأساسية... وقد وجدت أن تلك الطريقة فعالة جداً في إيصال الفكرة إلى الطالب و بنفس الوقت فإن الطالب مجبر أن يدرس و يكتب كل شي باللغة الانجليزية، وهذا يعني قدرته على فهم المواضيع الهندسية بالكامل باللغتين العربية و الانجليزية.

وقد قمت سابقاً في مشاركات سابقة بإنزال بحثين للطلاب تحت إشرافي في مادة بحث علمي للسنة الرابعة - تُعطى هذه المادة للطلاب كتجربة أولى في مجال البحث العلمي- الأولى حول الأثر الديناميكي للخزانات فوق المباني و الثانية حول مقارنة بين طرق حساب النهايات في الجوائز البيتونية مسبقة الإجهاد.. وهذا العمل تم بالكامل من قبل الطلاب.. مما يؤكد كلامي.
http://www.4shared.com/rar/RpN0x4Kn/__________.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/Xj7mN9QH/________.html


----------



## parasismic (11 فبراير 2015)

بالفعل أستاذنا المحترم سامر فوضع البحث العلمي في البلدان العربية ليس بخير، ومجموع براءات الاختراع في العالم العربي مجتمعة مهمل ولا يكاد يقارن للأسف مع أمريكا، اليابان، الكيان الصهيوني... الخ وذلك ناجم من الأسباب التي ذكرت أعلاه، وان ما يحز في النفس أن ترى أمة اقرأ لا تقرأ فضيعت المجد الذي بناه أسلافنا الكرام أين كان الغرب متخبطا في عصر الظلمات تائها في غيابات الجهل محاولا أين يجد تصنيفا لماهية المرأة متسائلا... أهي بشر أم هي شيطان!
قال أحد الأطباء الجراحين من بريطانيا حاليا يصف حال ما وصل اليه أسلافنا في مجال الطب "لقد سبقونا بملايين السنين الضوئية والفضل لهم لما نحن عليه الآن"، و أبدى عالم فلك أمريكي تعجبه لما آل اليه العرب الآن مستعظما لما اكتشفه العرب قديما وراح يعدد اكتشافاتهم الفلكية المبهرة. أمور كثيرة تتعلق بالخطط والأدوات الحربية وايتكارات هندسية باهرة وأمور أخرى غاية في الروعة بشهادة الألمان يطول بسطها تظهر مدى التقدم والحضارة آنذاك و تبعث على الحسرة والأسف بالمقابل لما صرنا اليه الآن، مع أمل صحوة نرجو أن تكون في القريب العاجل قد يكون منتدى المهندسين العرب نقطة انطلاقها وأني لأتوسم فيه أن يتحقق النجاح خصوصا مع وجود كفاءات ومتخصصين مخلصين في الهندسة باذن الله.


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (11 فبراير 2015)

حقيقة أتوقف كثيرا بدرجة من عدم الرضا عند التعصب بكل صوره ..
و من هذه الصور التعصب للغة ..
و لا أجد أي غضاضة او حساسية من تعلم العلم بلغة أهله ..
و أرى التعصب للغة هو مظهر - عذرا - من مظاهر العجز و انما التنافس في البحث العلمي و الاختراع و مسايرة ركب الحضارة و ليس في تبنى دعوة لتعريب العلوم ..
اذا أردنا حقا تعريب العلوم فلنعربها !!
و لكن لنعربها بالمشاركة و المنافسة ..
لنعربها بتقديم علوما عربية المنشأ وطنا و لغة ..
و ليكن مصداق الاعتزاز باللغة و الهوية هو الاعتزاز بالصدارة و التفوق ..
و لنظهر كرامة كما يقال حتى نقدم للعالم ما يجعله يتعلم لغتنا كما نتعلم لغته شعوبا و قبائل لنتعارف ..
شخصيا مع تعلم العلم بلغة المنشأ ..
و تقبلوا خالص تحياتي


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (11 فبراير 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> *ومن هنا نجد ان التعليم باللغة الانجليزية اسهل بكثير من اللغة العربية ويعود ذلك الى كثرة المراجع الانجليزية وتوفرها ويكون كله جديد اما اذا اعتمدنا على الترجمه فحتى نتفق على المصطلحات نحتاج الى خمس سنين على الاقل للاتفاق عليها واذكر هنا انا عندما كنا في الجامعة كانت الدراسة منذ افتتاح الجامعه وحتى 1980 لم يكن هناك اي كتاب جامعة وانما كان نوطات ( دوسية).*
> *ولاجل التطوير الذاتي لا يمكنك الاستغناء عن اللغة الابجليزية واعتقد اذا كان التعليم باللغة الانجليزية لن ينقص من عروبتنا بشي فللحفاظ على اللغة العربيه يكون بالمحافظة على كتاب الله وحفظة .*
> *وعندما نكون نحن اصحاب العلم والتطور نكتب بلغتنا لكي نجبر غيرنا على تعلم لغتنا اما نعتمد في العلوم والتطور على غيرنا ونتمسك بالترجمة القديمة .*
> [/COLOR]





م.سامرعقيل قال:


> دعنا بداية نتفق أنه بغياب البحث العلمي الحقيقي باللغة العربية فلا يمكن الاكتفاء باللغة العربية كلغة هندسية وحيدة، و طالما أن المراجع العالمية و الأبحاث الأكاديمية تُكتب باللغة الانجليزية حالياً ، فعلى المهندس على الأقل أن يكون قادر على قراءة و فهم الكتب العلمية الانجليزية بشكل سهل وإلا سيكون هناك هوة كبيرة بينه وبين كنوز المعرفة.





parasismic قال:


> بالفعل أستاذنا المحترم سامر فوضع البحث العلمي في البلدان العربية ليس بخير، ومجموع براءات الاختراع في العالم العربي مجتمعة مهمل ولا يكاد يقارن للأسف مع أمريكا، اليابان، الكيان الصهيوني...





سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> و لا أجد أي غضاضة او حساسية من تعلم العلم بلغة أهله ..
> و أرى التعصب للغة هو مظهر - عذرا - من مظاهر العجز و انما التنافس في البحث العلمي و الاختراع و مسايرة ركب الحضارة و ليس في تبنى دعوة لتعريب العلوم ..
> اذا أردنا حقا تعريب العلوم فلنعربها !!
> و لكن لنعربها بالمشاركة و المنافسة ..
> لنعربها بتقديم علوما عربية المنشأ وطنا و لغة ..



بالفعل هذا هو واقعنا

لكي نبدأ في التأثير يجب أن نبدأ من حيث انتهي الأخرون وذلك
1- حملة ترجمة فعلية وسريعة لأخر ما وصل الية العالم في لكل العلوم مع ترجمة المصادر الأصلية - وللأسف هذا من القرارات السيادية الجماعية بين الدول العربية التي لم يتفقوا الا علي ان يختلفوا :82:-لانة يحتاج تمويل وتسهيلات جمة ولنا في الدولة العباسية خلف-
2- حملة بحث علمي - وللأسف تعتمد علي القرارات السيادية الجماعية بين الدول العربية :82:-
3-زرع الرغبة في الأجيال القادمة وزرع الفكرة ومحاولة أيجاد أفكار تنفيذة لعل يأتي من يعمل بها.

يتبقي تنمية الفرد والوصول بة علي اقل تقدير فهم وإستيعاب العلوم ومحاولة تطورها بلغة أهلها, لينقلها للباقي بلغتة الأم ولو شرحاً فقط.


----------



## mecheil.edwar (14 فبراير 2015)

مازلنا نتابع حديثكم مهندس سامر عقيل ...

ما هو أسلوبكم لإدارة العمل الهندسي...

ما هى الأسباب التى دفعتكم للإلتحاق بالهندسة المدنية؟

ما هو الفرق بين الكود البريطانى والكود الأمريكى بصفة عامة وإيهما تفضل؟


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (14 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
و تحية للاستاذ ميشيل الذي يدير هذا الحوار 
و ليسمح لي بأن أتقدم بسؤال للمهندس سامر و للجميع 
و هو لو عاد الزمن إلى الوراء و امامك كافة الاختيارات العلمية لدخول الجامعة فأي كلية تختار 
مع الشكر لكم


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (14 فبراير 2015)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> مازلنا نتابع حديثكم مهندس سامر عقيل ...
> 
> ما هو أسلوبكم لإدارة العمل الهندسي...
> 
> ...




اشكر الاستاذ ميشل و الاستاذ أبو الافكار على الاسئلة...


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (14 فبراير 2015)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> مازلنا نتابع حديثكم مهندس سامر عقيل ...
> 
> ما هو أسلوبكم لإدارة العمل الهندسي...
> 
> ...




*إدارة العمل الهندسي:*
كما يعلم الجميع فإنه للإدارة مستويات مختلفة في العمل الهندسي، تبدأ من قمة الهرم ممثلة بالإدارة العامة للشركة المسئولة عن وضع الاستراتيجيات العامة الرمحلية والمستقبلية للشركة و متابعة حسن سير المشاريع الأساسية إلى إدارة المشاريع خلال التنفيذ وصولاً إلى إدارة المشاريع خلال التصميم والتي تُعنى بإدارة العمل لمجموعة من المهندسين المصممين و التنسيق بين مختلف الاختصاصات لإنجاز العمل ضمن الوقت المطلوب و بالجودة المرجوة، وحقيقية فإن خبرتي محصورة فقط في هذا النوع من الإدارة.

يقول البعض إن الإدارة فن و البعض يقول إنها علم ... و أنا أراها فن وعلم و خبرة حيث ترتبط الإدارة الناجحة بمواصفات القائد الناجح وشخصيته بشكل جوهري .. حيث يجب أن يتمتع بالحكمة مع الشجاعة في اتخاذ القرارات المصيرية، و القدرة على قراءة الناس و فهمهم وحسن التعامل معهم مما يضمن التأثير فيهم بشكل إيجابي باتجاه إنجاز العمل المطلوب بأفضل وجه ، و في حالة إدارة فريق عمل من المصممين فيضاف لذلك القدرة على اكتساب الثقة من قبل المهندسين العاملين بأن المسئول على درجة عالية من العلم والمعرفة الهندسية و الخبرة الحقيقية حتى يتم القناعة بصحة قراراته حتى قبل أن يطرحها وهذا له أثر كبير في تسريع العمل و الحد من الخلافات.

و رغم أني مؤمن بأن الإدارة تتطلب نوع من القسوة الحكيمة لضمان سير العمل ، لكن على أن تكون تلك القسوة مرافقة لكون المدير نفسه يمثل قدوة في العمل و سعيه لتحقيق العدالة بين الجميع و الدفاع بشراسة عن حقوق العاملين معه كما أن الرفق في حال الحاجة أمر ضروري. 

*سبب الالتحاق بالهندسة المدنية:*

كنت أحب أن أدرس الفلسفة و أتخصص فيها ، وقد سجلت فعلاً بقسم الفلسفة و علم الاجتماع بجامعة دمشق بداية، ولكن نتيجة لعدم موافقة الأهل بحجة أنه لا مستقبل لها اضطررت أن أقوم بإعادة سنة البكالوريا و الدخول في كلية الهندسة المدنية باعتبارها تحتوي الكثير من الرياضيات كما كنت اسمع عنها ( وبعكس ما يظن الكثيرون فإن الفلسفة و الرياضيات قريبتين من بعضهما بشكل كبير).

و حقيقة لم أكن على دراية حول ماذا تعني الهندسة المدنية حقاً في ذاك الزمن. و لكن لو عاد الزمان بي الآن بعد أن عرفت ماهي الهندسة المدنية، فأنني سأختار مجدداً كلية الهندسة المدنية... فهي اختصاص عظيم ومتميز و متنوع المجالات ورغم أنه متعب وشاق ويحتاج إلى جهد كبير لكنه يحتوي الكثير من التحديات و أبعد ما يكون عن العمل الروتيني كما أن المتميزين فيه غالباً ما ينالون نهاية مايستحقون من التقدير.

وأنا قد عزمت أمري فيما مضى - إن كتب الله لنا العمر الكافي- أن أبدأ حياتي كمهندس مصمم .. وأتوسطه كاستاذ جامعي ... و أتفرغ في نهاية حياتي للترجمة والتأليف في الفلسفة. 


*بين الكود البريطاني و الأمريكي:*

كنت قد ذكرت سابقاً إن العلم الحديث أصبح حالياً محصور في مراكز البحث العلمي في أمريكا، ولذلك فأنا أفضل الكود الأمريكي لأنه شامل لكل شي وتجد فيه العديد من الإصدارات المختلفة و من مراكز أبحاث متنوعة و خاصة إذا أردت التعامل مع المواضيع المتقدمة مثل الزلازل أو التصميم على الانفجارات...الخ. 

في مجال الجسور أو الطرق فإن الكودات الأمريكية (AASHTO or Caltrans, ACI ,PTI, etc) تُعتبر الأكثر اعتماداً عالمياً و الأكثر وضوحاً من الناحية العملية للتصميم، ناهيك عن وجود الكثير من الإصدارات لها بشكل مستمر مقارنة مع الكود البريطاني أو الأوروبي، كما يوجد العديد من الكتيبات الخاصة (توصيات) التي تشمل معظم المواضيع الخاصة فتجد كتيب خاص بالتوصيات للجسور المعلقة و كتيب آخر خاص بالتوصيات للجسور المنفذة بطريقة السيجمنتال... الخ. 

و أنا فقط وجدت أن الكود البريطاني في مجال تصميم المنشآت الفولاذية أفضل من AISC الأمريكي. ولكن بالمجمل فلا شك أن الكودات الأمريكية أفضل.


----------



## mecheil.edwar (14 فبراير 2015)

الفلسفة أصل العلوم جميعا أستاذنا القدير د سامر 
وآفة الوقت الذى نعيش فيه هو غياب المبدء الأساسي للكثير من العلوم والتطبيقات التى ندرسها فى مجال الهندسة فالمبادئ الأساسية أو لنقل الفلسفة الأساسية لأى موضوع هندسي تمكن الدارس من الإستيعاب وحل المشكلات بشكل أفضل ... أما طريقة النسخ فلن تفيد كثيرا copy-Paste
وصراحة أحييك على هذه المشاركة الفعالة فيما يخص الإدارة والعمل الهندسي ومنهجك المنظم فى إدارة حياتك العملية بشكل واضح وفقك الله

أما فيما يخص الكود البريطانى فرأى أن الكود البريطانى هو ملخص لأى موضوع ...فمن أراد الإيجاز فعليه بالكود البريطانى ومن أراد الإسهاب والتعمق فعليه بالأكواد الأمريكية.. لكنها لن تكون سريعة فهى تحتاج لدراسة متأنية لتشعبها وتعمقها 

وعودة للفلسفة مرة أخرى ..يمكن القول أنه من اجمل الثمار الطيبة بذلك المنتدى هو منح الفرصة للعقل بالتفكير مرة أخرى فى المشكلات المتنوعة التى يعرضها الزملاء.. فتكون فرصة جيدة لإعادة التفكير والبحث عن أصول الأشياء والمعادلات الصماء ..فتجد أن الفهم يصير بشكل أفضل 

لن أطيل الحديث وسنظل متابعين حديثكم الرائع مع كل الزملاء ...
ومعذرة لو أتعبناك بكثرة الأسئلة ...


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (14 فبراير 2015)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> الفلسفة أصل العلوم جميعا أستاذنا القدير د سامر
> وآفة الوقت الذى نعيش فيه هو غياب المبدء الأساسي للكثير من العلوم والتطبيقات التى ندرسها فى مجال الهندسة فالمبادئ الأساسية أو لنقل الفلسفة الأساسية لأى موضوع هندسي تمكن الدارس من الإستيعاب وحل المشكلات بشكل أفضل ... أما طريقة النسخ فلن تفيد كثيرا copy-Paste
> 
> ومعذرة لو أتعبناك بكثرة الأسئلة ...



و أنا أوافقك تماماً استاذ ميشيل.... إن من أهم مشاكل هذا العصر هو غياب الفلسفة في حياتنا... و لا أقصد بالفلسفة تلك التعاريف النظرية بل الفلسفة كطريقة تفكير حقيقية في الحياة .. وربما ليس الوقت مناسباً للحديث عن الفلسفة و أهميتها هنا لكن أستطيع أن أقول سريعاً:

أنك عندما ترى أن الفلاسفة عبر العصور قد اختلفوا رغم معرفتهم الكبيرة في أبسط الأمور في الحياة فإنما تخلق فيك مبدأ أساسي بأن الاختلاف بين الناس أمر طبيعي أو كما يقال " الحق واحد والحقيقية متعددة"  و خلق جيل مؤمن بالاختلاف بين الناس هو أول خنجر حقيقي في قلب الإرهاب أو الالغائية التي نعيشها في أيامنا هذه.... وعندما ترى الفلسفة تطرح تساؤلات بسيطة الألفاظ عميقة المعنى حول معرفة الذات و معنى الوجود و رسالتك بالحياة ...الخ. فإنما تنمي عندك حب المعرفة و التعطش للوصول إلى جواب يرضي ذلك العطش و تغير من نظرتك لنفسك أولاً و للآخرين ثانياً مما ينعكس نهاية على سلوكك و تصرفاتك....  وعندما ترى الفلاسفة يتنافسون في إيجاد تعريف كافي لمصطلح ما ( مثلاً إننا نطلق لفظ العقل آلاف المرات يومياً ولكن لو سألتك ماهو العقل لعرّف كل واحد منا العقل بتعريف خاص) فإنما تجبرك على التفكر في كل المصطلحات و المسلمات التي نكررها في حياتنا اليومية.. و نهاية فإن المنطق في الفلسفة وتسلسل الأفكار والربط بين الأحداث المختلفة يعطيك المنطق في تفكيرك ويحسن من طريقة حكمك على الأمور و يهبك البصيرة في قراءة الحاضر والمستقبل.

و أحب نهاية أن أختم بقول لي كنت اردده على مسامع طلابي في الجامعة في تحفزيهم للإطلاع على كتب الفلسفة "مخطئ من يعتقد أن الفلسفة بعيدة عن الهندسة ، ففي حين تنظر الهندسة فى سلوك المواد والمنشآت ضمن العالم تنظر الفلسفة بصورة أعم إلى العالم نفسه "

بالنسبة لكثرة الأسئلة أستاذ ميشيل ..فعلى العكس... أنا سعيد جداً بمشاركتي معكم و أفخر باستضافتكم لي و أتمنى أنني لم أكن ضيفاً ثقيلاً عليكم.


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (14 فبراير 2015)

تحياتي مهندس سامر وتقديري لردودكم الثرية ..
أود أن أسألك عن وجهة نظرك في التحول من التصميم اليدوي الى استخدام البرامج الانشائية و مدى تأثير ذلك على انكماش المساحة المعرفية لأسس التصميم الانشائي ..
خالص الشكر


----------



## Abo Fares (14 فبراير 2015)

ما شاء الله.. تحيتي للأساتذة الضيوف والمضيفين وجميع الأخوة الأصدقاء


----------



## mecheil.edwar (15 فبراير 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> تحياتي مهندس سامر وتقديري لردودكم الثرية ..
> أود أن أسألك عن وجهة نظرك في التحول من التصميم اليدوي الى استخدام البرامج الانشائية و مدى تأثير ذلك على انكماش المساحة المعرفية لأسس التصميم الانشائي ..
> خالص الشكر



وأضيف سؤالا أخر 

أرى أن معظم الجسور يتم تصميمها ببرنامج ميداس 
بوجهة نظرك أيهما أفضل ميداس أم الساب بريدج طبعا الأول غير متوفر أما الثانى فمتوفر بأحدث إصدار؟

تحياتى


----------



## عمر عبدالله (15 فبراير 2015)

تحياتى للمهندس المبدع سامر عقيل الذى ردوده تكشف عن استاذ كبير .
سؤالى اليك ماهى علاقتك بلغات البرمجة ك ++c و فورتران وجافا وغيرها من اللغات الشهيرة ؟ وبرأيك هل يجب على مهندسي التصميم اجادة لغة برمجة على الاقل ام ان ذلك يعتبر امرا ثانويا ؟ واخيرا اليست لديك فكرة مستقبلية فى تصميم برنامج حاسوبى فى هندسة الانشاءات او الجسور ؟ وهذا لانحسبه صعب عليك بما انك شخص اكاديمى متميز .


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (15 فبراير 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> تحياتي مهندس سامر وتقديري لردودكم الثرية ..
> أود أن أسألك عن وجهة نظرك في التحول من التصميم اليدوي الى استخدام البرامج الانشائية و مدى تأثير ذلك على انكماش المساحة المعرفية لأسس التصميم الانشائي ..
> خالص الشكر



*في الحقيقة يا أستاذ سيف..هذا موضوع خطير جداً و لا يتم التعامل معه بشكل صحيح ....* *وكما يعلم الجميع فإن معدل عدد المنشآت التي انهارت بعد صدور البرامج الحاسوبية أكبر بكثير مقارنة مع ما كانت قبلها... و رغم كل ميزات هذه البرامج ، لكنني أعتقد أنها اثرها على المهندسين المصممين كان ضار أكثر مما كانت فائدتها.
*
*نحن جميعاً لا نختلف في ضروروة استخدام البرامج الحاسوبية في هذا العصر مما توفره من سرعة في العمل ودقة في النتائج.. لكن المشكلة الكبيرة أن المهندسين - و خاصة حديثي التخرج- قد تحولوا من مهندسين إلى مستخدمي برامج فقط ... وهذا ما أدى نهاية إلى الكثير من الكوارث ...
*
*و بنظرة فاحصة لهذه الإشكالية و سبب حدوث هذه الأخطاء عند المصممين، نستطيع تلخيص أهم الأسباب بمايلي:
*
*1- أن المهندس حديث التخرج لم يصمم يدوياً عدد كافي من المشاريع مما يجعل احساسه الهندسي في أدنى مراتبه - والذي أعتبره شخصياً أهم ميزات المهندس الحقيقي- وتراه يقبل النتائج مهما كانت دون محاكمة منطقية لها لأنه بالإصل لا يملك بنك معلومات يقارن به.
*
*2- عندما مصادفة مشكلة ما غير تقليدية - مثل تصميم قشرية لها شكل معين - فبدلاُ من الرجوع إلى المراجع العلمية الخاصة لدراستها و فهم سلوكها و فهم تفاصيل التسليح المفترضة ... تراه يقول ولماذا أقوم بذلك، ويكتفي بأن يقوم بنمذجتها و حساب القوى الداخلية الناتجة بواسطة أحد البرامج.. وبالتالي تجد معظم المهندسين قد أكتفى بمعلوماته الجامعية والتي لا تعتبر إلا مجرد أساسيات في عالم الهندسة الحقيقي... وخاصة أن توفر هذه البرامج مغري للمهندس لتصميم انواع من المنشأت الغير تقليدية.
*
*3- إن غياب أساسيات التحليل الإنشائي عند المهندسين تجعله عاجز عن حل اي مشكلة تصادفه بسبب عدم فهمه الصحيح للعلاقة بين العناصر... وانا خلال تدريسي للبرامج سابقاً ( وقد توقفت عن ذلك حالياً) كنت أضع الكثير من الأمثلة البسيطة لكنها تنمي الشعور بكيفية التعامل مع التحليل الإنشائي و أثر تغير مواصفات بعض العناصرعلى نتائج التحليل الكلي .. فمثلأً لنضع إطار عادي على مجازين تحت تأثير حمولة موزع بانتظام.. ومن ثم نقوم بمقارنة النتائج من أجل صلابة الجائز مهملة بالنسبة للعمود ثم مساوية له و ثم أكبر منه بكثير.. و لنرى كيف يتغير مخطط القوى الداخلية و الانتقالات في هذا الإطار نتيجة ذلك... أعد الحساب مرة ثانية من أجل حمولة أفقية واستنتج هل من الأفضل إذا اردنا زيادة الصلابة الأفقية للإطار أن نزيد مقطع الأعمدة أم الجائز.... الخ. .... و كمثال أخر.. لنضع قشرية جامع مستندة على جائز حلقى .. ولنرى كيف تتغير العزوم و تفاصيل التسليح المطلوبة نتيجة تغير صلابة هذا الجائز الحلقي... وهكذا من هذه الأمثلة بسيطة التطبيق لكنها عميقة التأثير.
*
*4- إن البرامج التي نعمل بها عملياً لا تملك أي ذكاء لتكون مرشد أو مصحح لنا عندما نرتكب خطأ في طريقة النمذجة أو الاسناد** ...الخ. بالإضافة طبعا ً أن معظم البرامج العملية (نستثني منها بعض البرامج البحثية المتقدمة مثل **ansys** أو **abaqus** ) لا تملك إمكانيات متقدمة في توصيف سلوك المواد أو العناصر بالشكل الذي يوافق فلسفة التصميم المفترضة لدينا.... وهذا يتطلب من المستخدم أن يكون دقيق وذو معرفة كافية لقيادة هذه البرامج بالشكل الذي يحقق الغاية منه .. واعتقد أنه كان لي عدة مشاركات بهذا الموضوع بالذات في المنتدى .....و اذكر قول ممثل شركة **csi** عند اصدار برنامج الـ **sap** الأشهر عالمياً أنه تم اختيار الاسم بشكل مقصود (**sap** تعني بالانجليزية الشخص الساذج أو الغبي) لكي نقول للمهندسين أن هذا البرنامج غبي وليس أكثر من مجرد أداة مساعدة كما تساعدك الألة الحاسبة... فالمهندس يستخدم البرامج الحاسوبية ولكن ليس كل من استخدم هذه البرامج الحاسوبية هو مهندس.
*
*لذلك و برأي المتواضع فأنا لدي شرطين لمن يريد العمل على البرامج الهندسية :
الشرط الأول: أن يكون على دراية تماماُ بالخلفية العلمية النظرية لأي منشأة يريد تصميمها .
الشرط الثاني: أن يكون على معرفة مسبقة بالنتائج المتوقعة قبل الحساب بواسطة البرامج ولو بشكل تقريبي (أما من خلال خبرة سابقة أو من خلال القيام بحساب يدوي مبسط) وبالتالي فهو مسبقاً يعرف المجال المطلوب و يبحث عن القيمة الدقيقة ضمن هذا المجال. *


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله لكم في صحتكم وفي علمكم ............وجزاكم الله خيرا علام تقدمونه في الملتقى من علم وتعليم ونصح .
اتفق تماما مع ما قلته في هذه المشاركة بضرورة الاعتماد على العلم الهندسي قبل المبرمج .


م.سامرعقيل قال:


> *في الحقيقة يا أستاذ سيف..هذا موضوع خطير جداً و لا يتم التعامل معه بشكل صحيح ....* *وكما يعلم الجميع فإن معدل عدد المنشآت التي انهارت بعد صدور البرامج الحاسوبية أكبر بكثير مقارنة مع ما كانت قبلها... و رغم كل ميزات هذه البرامج ، لكنني أعتقد أنها اثرها على المهندسين المصممين كان ضار أكثر مما كانت فائدتها.
> *
> *نحن جميعاً لا نختلف في ضروروة استخدام البرامج الحاسوبية في هذا العصر مما توفره من سرعة في العمل ودقة في النتائج.. لكن المشكلة الكبيرة أن المهندسين - و خاصة حديثي التخرج- قد تحولوا من مهندسين إلى مستخدمي برامج فقط ... وهذا ما أدى نهاية إلى الكثير من الكوارث ...
> *
> ...


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (15 فبراير 2015)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> وأضيف سؤالا أخر
> 
> أرى أن معظم الجسور يتم تصميمها ببرنامج ميداس
> بوجهة نظرك أيهما أفضل ميداس أم الساب بريدج طبعا الأول غير متوفر أما الثانى فمتوفر بأحدث إصدار؟
> ...



*من خلال خبرتي في كلا البرنامجين أستطيع أن اقول لك أنهما متقاربين كثيراً رغم أن لكلاً منهما ميزات خاصة..
فأنا أجد إن سهولة الاستخدام وكثرة الملفات التعليمية و طريقة النمذجة باستخدام **Wizard ** التي يسمح بها باستخدام عناصر قشرية **(Shell elements)** أو حجمية **(Solid elements)** للجسور تعطي أفضلية للساب وخاصة من أجل الجسور البسيطة أو عند الحاجة لدراسة حالات إجهادية خاصة في منطقة محددة بينما في حالة الجسور المنفذة بطريقة السيجمنتال أو المعلقة أو الانفاق المنحنية...الخ. فإن الميداس أفضل .*

*ومن جهة اخرى عند التعامل مع مشروع مهم فأنا أفضل أن أقوم بدراسته بأكثر من برنامج كنوع من التدقيق الذاتي فوق الحسابات التقريبية التي أقوم بها دوماً.*

*احر التحيات*


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (15 فبراير 2015)

عمر عبدالله قال:


> تحياتى للمهندس المبدع سامر عقيل الذى ردوده تكشف عن استاذ كبير .
> سؤالى اليك ماهى علاقتك بلغات البرمجة ك ++c و فورتران وجافا وغيرها من اللغات الشهيرة ؟ وبرأيك هل يجب على مهندسي التصميم اجادة لغة برمجة على الاقل ام ان ذلك يعتبر امرا ثانويا ؟ واخيرا اليست لديك فكرة مستقبلية فى تصميم برنامج حاسوبى فى هندسة الانشاءات او الجسور ؟ وهذا لانحسبه صعب عليك بما انك شخص اكاديمى متميز .



*بداية شكرا لك استاذ عمر على كلامك الجميل ...*

*جميعنا يعلم كم هي واسعة ميادين و علوم الهندسة... وكلما إزداد المهندس علماً إزداد جهله... و ربما يحتاج الإنسان إلى حياة كاملة غير حياته حتى يقول أنه قد ألم بفرع منها..... ولذلك فأنا أرى أن الذكي من يستطيع استغلال الفرص و الوقت بالشكل الأفضل...*
* فهل العلم بموضوع البرمجة مفيد؟ ... بالطبع هو مفيد... لكنني أعتقد أنه يمكن استغلال هذا الوقت اللازم لإتقان هذه اللغات بشكل أفضل وخاصة بظل التطور السريع بهذه اللغات ... وقد كان لي في فترة ما هذا الاهتمام لكنني وجدت أن ذلك بدأ يحرف مجرى السفينة باتجاه غير المخطط لها.... ولذلك فقد توقفت عن ذلك... و حالياً بوجود أعداد كبيرة من المهندسين أصحاب الاختصاص في هذا المجال في فرع المعلوماتية - حيث يمكن الاستعانة بهم في حال الحاجة لكتابة برنامج خاص في مجال محدد إذا كان الموضوع واضح في ذهن المهندس المدني- لم يعد الموضوع يستحق هذا الجهد.*

*لكنني أؤكد على فهم جميع الطرق الرياضية الني تعتمدها البرامج الهندسية في عملية الحساب مثل طريقة المصفوفات أو طريقة العناصر المحددة أو طريقة الحمولات المطبقة...الخ . فهذا موضوع مختلف ... حيث لابد للمهندس أن يملك من المعرفة ما يكفي من هذه العلوم ، لأنها تعطي المهندس القدرة على فهم كيفية عمل البرنامج وبالتالي التعامل معه بالشكل المناسب.*

تحياتي.


----------



## parasismic (15 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم
ممتاز حوار رائع وهادف
كثيرا ما نشاهد في الأشرطة الوثائقية لمشاريع عملاقة أن جزء الأساسات صعب تصميما و تنفيذا، فما هو الجزء الهيكلي في الجسر حسب رأيك الذي يشكل تحديا كبيرا للمهندسين؟ 
- متى يكون المهندس أهلا لتصميم الجسور غير التقليدية و ما هي المعلومات المهمة التي يجب أن تكون راسخة في ذهن مصمم الجسور عند التصميم ؟ 
- هل فلسفة التصميم القائم على الأداء Performance based designمعمول بها في الشركات الكبرى؟
- هل هناك فلسفة معينة متبعة عند الشركة البريطانية في التصميم كاستخدام التكنولوجيا الحديثة مثل المخمدات و أجهزة التحكم الديناميكي؟ مارأيك في استخدامها وما الفارق الذي تضيفه في ميدان الجسور؟
عذرا ان أثقلتا عليك أستاذنا فالحوار معك لا يمل


----------



## mecheil.edwar (16 فبراير 2015)

parasismic قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممتاز حوار رائع وهادف
> كثيرا ما نشاهد في الأشرطة الوثائقية لمشاريع عملاقة أن جزء الأساسات صعب تصميما و تنفيذا، فما هو الجزء الهيكلي في الجسر حسب رأيك الذي يشكل تحديا كبيرا للمهندسين؟
> - متى يكون المهندس أهلا لتصميم الجسور غير التقليدية و ما هي المعلومات المهمة التي يجب أن تكون راسخة في ذهن مصمم الجسور عند التصميم ؟
> ...


نتابع الحوار مع الدكتور سامر عقيل
ونمهد وندعو للحوار
مع المشرف المتمييز والمهندس القدير

سيف الدين مرزوق

ومع المهندس القدير والخلوق جدا

سمير

وذلك بناء على طلب الزملاء وخاصة المهندس عمر عبدالله

نتابع جميعا الحوار مع المهندس سامر عقيل

ثم بعد ذلك نبدء الحوار مع ضيوفنا الأجلاء

أرجو من الجميع التفاعل مع هذا اللقاء والإستفادة من خبرة أساتذتنا الأجلاء


​


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (16 فبراير 2015)

parasismic قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممتاز حوار رائع وهادف
> كثيرا ما نشاهد في الأشرطة الوثائقية لمشاريع عملاقة أن جزء الأساسات صعب تصميما و تنفيذا، فما هو الجزء الهيكلي في الجسر حسب رأيك الذي يشكل تحديا كبيرا للمهندسين؟
> - متى يكون المهندس أهلا لتصميم الجسور غير التقليدية و ما هي المعلومات المهمة التي يجب أن تكون راسخة في ذهن مصمم الجسور عند التصميم ؟
> ...




*متى يكون المهندس أهلا لتصميم الجسور غير التقليدية؟
*
إن موضوع تصميم المنشآت الخاصة -بغض النظر عن نوعها- تتطلب عدة شروط ، وإذا تم النظر إلى الموضوع من وجهة نظر المهندس الإنشائي فأستطيع أن ألخص أهم هذه الشروط بمايلي:
1- معرفة عميقة بالعلوم المتقدمة (مثل أنواع التحليل الإنشائي المتقدم و ميكانيك الانهيار في المواد و ديناميك المنشآت...الخ).
2- خبرة عملية وافرة بالمشاريع البسيطة والمتوسطة على أقل تقدير، فلا يمكن أن نقوم بتصميم جسر معلق مثلأً دون المرور بداية بتجارب سابقة تضم الحالات الكلاسيكية المعروفة للجسور .
3- أنني أؤمن أن التجربة الأولى في أي نوع من هذه المنشآت لابد من توفر شخص مرشد أو مدقق له من الخبرة الكافية في مجال المنشآت المشابهة لتصويب الأخطاء المحتملة و الرجوع إليه عند الحاجة.
4- إن الموهبة الهندسية والتي تتجلى بإحساس هندسي عالي المستوى ستكون ميزة مهمة للمهندس في هذا المضمار. 
5- و نهاية بالإضافة لكونك محترفاً و ذو معرفة واسعة باختصاصك فيجب أن تملك من المعرفة في المجالات و الاختصاصات الأخرى المرتبطة بعملك ماهو كافي لرؤية العمل الهندسي كوحدة متكاملة. وهنا أحب أن أوضح هذه النقطة...
هناك قول في الميثالوجيا معروف يقول بأن تاريخ البشرية مثل لوحة الفسيفساء... عندما تكون قريب جداً للوحة فإنك لن ترى إلى قطعة واحدة من اللوحة و تظن أن القطع الأخرى المجاورة مختلفة جداً.. لكنك عندما تبتعد عن اللوحة وتراها كاملة ستجدها منسجمة مع بعضها البعض ... وما كنت تراه مختلفاً على شكل قطع منفصلة عندما كنت قريباً ستراه متناسق و متناغم لأبعد الحدود..... العمل الهندسي مثل لوحة الفسيفساء هذه.. يجب عليك أن تكون قادراً بداية على رؤية اللوحة كاملة “وهذا يتطلب معرفة وافية عن كل الاختصاصات التي ستدخل معك في نفس اللوحة .. ومن بعد ذلك عندما تقوم بالاقتراب من اللوحة و دراسة قطعة واحدة " العمل الاختصاصي الاحترافي في مجالك الضيق" ستكن صورة اللوحة الكاملة في مخيلتك ... و بالتالي أنت تعلم تماماً ما هو أثر أي تغيير تقوم به على شكل اللوحة النهائية.

*- **هل فلسفة التصميم القائم على الأداء معمول بها في الشركات الكبرى؟*

إلى الآن فإن هذه الفلسفة بحثية أكثر منها طريقة عملية ... وبالمجمل - فيما عدا المنشآت الخاصة جداً أو الحالات التي لا نملك خيار بديل عن اللجوء إلى هذه الطرق - فإنه لا يتم اللجوء إلى أنواع متقدمة من التحليل أو التصميم الإنشائي و يُكتفى بالطرق الكلاسيكية المعروفة لدينا.. لأن أثرها في النتائج النهائية لا توازي قيمة الوقت اللازم لإنجازها والذي يُعتبر أساسي عند العمل في الشركات.

*- **هل هناك فلسفة معينة متبعة عند الشركة البريطانية في التصميم كاستخدام التكنولوجيا الحديثة مثل المخمدات و أجهزة التحكم الديناميكي؟ *

الموضوع لا يتعلق بنوع الشركة بل بنوع المنشأة المدروسة فيما إذا كانت تتطلب اللجوء إلى استخدام المخمدات أو أجهزة العزل الزلزالي... لأن هذا الاستخدام يجب أن يكون مبرر اقتصادياً و فنياً، حيث تتطلب هذه الأجهزة كما تعلم خبرات كبيرة وشركات متخصصة و الحاجة إلى مراقبتها بشكل مستمر مع الزمن لضمان عملها بالشكل و الفعالية المطلوبة خلال الزلزال.

لكن لا يوجد شك بأن استخدام المخمدات الزلزالية بأنواعها المختلفة هو مستقبل الهندسة الزلزالية. و سيأتي يوم لن تجد فيه منشأة في أي منطقة ذات شدة زلزالية عالية دون استخدام هذه المخمدات.

أحر التحيات.


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (16 فبراير 2015)

في نهاية هذا اللقاء، أعود لشكر الزملاء على هذه الدعوة الكريمة و جميع من شارك بها... و أرجو أنني لم أكن ضيفاً ثقيل الظل عليكم.

تمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع... وببقاء هذا المنتدى شمعة مضيئة في عالم الهندسة العربية , ليس من وجهة نظر الفائدة العلمية فقط، بل بما يجسده أيضاً من علاقات إنسانية بين الزملاء قائمة على الاحترام المتبادل و مشاركة المعلومة و نقل الخبرات دون أي تردد أو مقابل. و أملي كبير بأن يكون هذا المنتدى خطوة بالاتجاه الصحيح نحو السير بالهندسة في وطننا العربي الحبيب نحو العالمية التي نستحقها. 

أحر التحيات
م. سامر عقيل


----------



## mecheil.edwar (18 فبراير 2015)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> في نهاية هذا اللقاء، أعود لشكر الزملاء على هذه الدعوة الكريمة و جميع من شارك بها... و أرجو أنني لم أكن ضيفاً ثقيل الظل عليكم.
> 
> تمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع... وببقاء هذا المنتدى شمعة مضيئة في عالم الهندسة العربية , ليس من وجهة نظر الفائدة العلمية فقط، بل بما يجسده أيضاً من علاقات إنسانية بين الزملاء قائمة على الاحترام المتبادل و مشاركة المعلومة و نقل الخبرات دون أي تردد أو مقابل. و أملي كبير بأن يكون هذا المنتدى خطوة بالاتجاه الصحيح نحو السير بالهندسة في وطننا العربي الحبيب نحو العالمية التي نستحقها.
> 
> ...


بل نحن الذين نشكرك دكتور سامر
على هذه الفرصة الرائعة
للحديث عنك ومعك 

وللكثير من الأفكار والموضوعات 
التى طرحتها وتناولتها بالشرح والتحليل
والخبرات الممتازة التى نقلتها إلينا 
نتمنى لك كل النجاح والتوفيق
وكلنا أمل 
أن يستفيد كل الزملاء
مما تقدمه من موضوعات متميزة 
ونرجو منك أن تستمر بالتأليف وكتابة الموضوعات العلمية
لما يتميز به أسلوبك من البساطة والوضوح 

دمتم فى حفظ الله
لكم من أسرة الهندسة المدنية
خالص التحية والشكر والتقدير
​


----------



## Ahmed Hawali (18 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

اشكر المنتدى على هذا الطرح الراقي للعلوم الهندسية 

واغتنم الفرصة هنا لاتقدم بكل الشكر والاحترام والتقدير للاستاذ سامر عقيل حيث كان لي الحظ بان اكون احد الطلاب الذين استفادو من علمه ونصائحة في علوم الحياة وعلم الهندسة في الجامعية العربية الدوليه

واعتذر عن الاطالة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (19 فبراير 2015)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> وندعو للحوار
> مع المشرف المتمييز والمهندس القدير
> 
> سيف الدين مرزوق
> ...



أيها الزملاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بعد أن تواصلنا مع المهندس القدير

مهندس سمير

وهذه هى صفحته الخاصة على الملتقى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u180115

عملنا أن ظروفه الصحية لا تسمح له بإجراء هذا اللقاء
فألتمس منكم الدعاء له بنعمة الشفاء العاجل 
بإذن الله
وأن تتقبلوا هذا الإعتذار

دمتم جميعا بألف خير​


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (19 فبراير 2015)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> أيها الزملاء
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بعد أن تواصلنا مع المهندس القدير
> ...



*أذهب البأس رب الناس ، اشف و أنت الشافي ، لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك ، شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً.
م سمير, انسان خلوق وحليم, ومهندس ممتاز يحب الخير للاخرين.*


----------



## mecheil.edwar (23 فبراير 2015)

إسمحوا لى أن أشكركم جميعا لمتابعتكم هذا الحوار
وقبل ذلك أكرر الطلب بالدعاء بالشفاء
للمهندس القدير
مهندس سمير

ونرجو منكم إستضافة

مشرف الهندسة المدنية

المهندس 
سيف الدين مرزوق

ونطرح عليه بعض الأسئلة
عن سنة التخرج - مجال العمل - الخبرات والمهارات الهندسية المختلفة
وأتابع معكم هذا الحوار ...
​


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (23 فبراير 2015)

أشكر المهندس ميشيل على هذا التقدير ..
من مواليد 21-04-1967 ..
تخرجت في جامعة القاهرة عام 1990 ..
عملت بالعديد من المكاتب الاستشارية في مصر و المملكة العربية السعودية بمجال التصميم الانشائي و الاشراف على تنفيذ و ادارة مشروعات المنشئات الخرسانية لما يقرب من (25) عاما و قد علمت بالاشراف على مشروعات شبكات المياه و الصرف الصحي و خطوط الطرد و محطات المعالجة لمدة (3) سنوات بعد التخرج مباشرة كما تفرغت خلال الخمسة سنوات الأخيرة للتصميم الانشائي للمنشئات الخرسانية باستخدام برامج etabs & safe كما درست ادارة المشروعات باستخدام منهجية pmp ..


----------



## mecheil.edwar (23 فبراير 2015)

ما شاءالله مهندس سيف

ما هو منهج المهندس سيف بمجال التصميم بداية من التصميم الاولي وحتي التصميم النهائي للمشروع

اود ان تختار لنا احد المشروعات التي قمت بتصميمها والدروس المستفادة من ذلك المشروع


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (23 فبراير 2015)

في بداية أي مشروع أهتم كثيرا باختيار فريق العمل المناسب لطبيعة المشروع ..
و في بداية اعداد التصميم الابتدائي Schematic design أهتم كثيرا بالتنسيق مع جميع التخصصات و بذل جهد مركز لاختيار النظام الانشائي المثالي مع الاهتمام بالجانب الاقتصادي و الهندسة القيمية و تعريف البدائل و الأسس التصميمية لفريق العمل و للعميل ..
كما أحرص على توعية فريق العمل بأهمية اعداد دراسة مبدئية لأماكن الفتحات و المعدات و التمديدات و الأحمال المبدئية و مدى تاثير التغييرات المحتملة على النظام الانشائي ..
حقيقة أهتم كثيرا قبل بدء مرحلة الحسابات التصميمية و التفاصيل الدقيقة بدراسة و تخيل النظام الانشائي نفسه بل و المشروع بالكامل بشكل عام و شامل و مدى ملائمته للأغراض التصميمية و أهتم كثيرا باستيفاء دراسة تأثير كل العوامل على التصميم مثل الدراسة المتأنية لتقرير التربة و دراسة مناسيب الموقع و التسوية..
كما أحرص على انهاء مراحل المشروع أولا بأول بشكل موثق و تسجيل و حصر المكاتبات و مراقبة زمن و نطاق المشروع و دراسة تأثير التغييرات على القيود الثلاثية للمشروع ..
و أؤمن حقيقة بضرورة قيام كل أطراف المشروعات بالالتزامات التعاقدية و صياغة العلاقة بين أطراف العمل في ضوء الواجبات و الصلاحيات بشكل متوازن بمعنى أنني لا أقتنع بتقديم Golden plating للعميل أي اعطاءه أكثر مما يستحق لأن ذلك ضد مصلحة المشروع ..
كما أحرص على الاستفادة من الدروس السابقة Lessons learned و تسجيل الدروس المستفادة في نهاية كل مرحلة و الاطلاع على المستندات و الأصول Assets المتوفرة من المشاريع المشابهة ..
علما بأن ما ذكرته سابقا قد لا يتوفر بالكامل حسب طبيعة العمل و المؤسسة و لكنني اجتهد حسب المتاح و المستطاع و أحاول أن أجمع في الرد بين الجانب النظري و الجانب العملي بقدرالامكان ..
وللحديث بقية


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (23 فبراير 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> أشكر المهندس ميشيل على هذا التقدير ..
> من مواليد 21-04-1967 ..
> تخرجت في جامعة القاهرة عام 1990 ..
> عملت بالعديد من المكاتب الاستشارية في مصر و المملكة العربية السعودية بمجال التصميم الانشائي و الاشراف على تنفيذ و ادارة مشروعات المنشئات الخرسانية لما يقرب من (25) عاما و قد علمت بالاشراف على مشروعات شبكات المياه و الصرف الصحي و خطوط الطرد و محطات المعالجة لمدة (3) سنوات بعد التخرج مباشرة كما تفرغت خلال الخمسة سنوات الأخيرة للتصميم الانشائي للمنشئات الخرسانية باستخدام برامج etabs & safe كما درست ادارة المشروعات باستخدام منهجية pmp ..



السلام عليكم

تحياتى لك استاذنا م / سيف

بسم الله ما شاء الله . رحلة طويله وعامره بالخبرات الكبيره والقيمه . زادك الله من علمه ومن فضله 

يتضح من سرد سيرتك الذاتيه انك من من تؤمن بان تقطف من كل بستان زهره . ولى كل عدة اسئله لو سمحت لى 

- هل هذه التغيرات والتحولات فى سيراتك الذاتيه كانت رغبة منك . ام للظروف التى سادت بلادنا العربيه ؟

- ما هو اكثر المجالات التى ذكرتها من التصميم والاشراف والادارة احب الى قلبك ؟ وما هو المجال الاكثر افادة لك على المستوى الشخصى والمهنى ؟

- ذكرت انك درست ادارت المشروعات بمنهجيه pmp فهل تجد ضروره لهذه الدراسات ؟ هل اضافت لك كثيرا ؟ هل غيرت فى طريقة ادارتك للمشاريع ؟

- واخيرا 
ما هو المشروع الذى لا ولن تنساه ؟

تحياتى لك مرة اخرى 
واشكر المهندس القدير م / ميشيل على استضافة عملاق من عمالقة الهندسه المدنيه


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (24 فبراير 2015)

تحياتي للمهندس القدير طلعت و أشكره على أن فتح لي بابا كنت أود الحديث فيه ..
حقيقة هناك عوامل أثرت على مسيرتي مع الهندسة المدنية جانب منها قدري و جانب انساني الى جوار الجانب المهني و بالتأكيد كلها تخضع لقدر الله و أنا أؤمن بأنه (لو اطلعتم على الغيب لاخترتم الواقع)..
فمن العوامل التي أثرت بشكل محوري هي علاقتي بوالدتي الحبيبة متعها الله بالصحة و العافية حيث أنني وحيدها ..
حيث أن اختياري لقسم الهندسة المدنية نفسه تم بناء على رغبتي بالبقاء في مدينتي (الفيوم) بجوار أمي و اخوتي البنات حيث أن فرع جامعة القاهرة بالفيوم كان مازال حديث عهد و لم يكن يضم الا قسم الهندسة المدنية و الا لكان من الطبيعي اختيار قسم الهندسة المعمارية حيث أنني فنان تشكيلي سابق !! و كنت أهوى الكتابات الأدبية أيضا و هنا يبرز عامل آخر و هو شخصية (الفنان) المزاجية الى حد ما و الذي اثر كثيرا في الكثير من القرارات العملية و ان لم يكن تأثيرا سلببيا و الحمد لله بل كان يعطيني قوة اتخاذ القرار الصحيح ايا كانت الحسابات التي لا أحبها و التي قد تتعارض مع بعض المواقف المبدئية من وجهة نظري ..
هناك أيضا عامل مهم كنت أتبناه في بداية حياتي المهنية و هو يرجع الى ظروف بلادنا الحبيبة الاقتصادية حيث أنني وجدت الكثيرين من الزملاء يضيعون فرص العمل تباعا انتظارا لفرص بشروط معينة و هذا ما لم أنتهجه أيضا حيث أنني ظللت أنتهز الفرصة الأولى للعمل خلال ما يقرب من العشر سنوات الأولى في حياتي العملية و حقيقة فقد كانت الفرص المتواضعة تفتح أمامي أبوابا و آفاقا أرحب دائما لفرص أكبر و نقلات نوعية ..
بالاضافة الى أهم العوامل و هي حبي الكبير للهندسة و للعمل في مشاريع كبيرة و مميزة كانت تؤثر بشكل كبير في اختياراتي و خاصة فيما يتعلق بعملي في مجال الاستشارات الهندسية و ابتعادي عن العمل بمجال المقاولات التي لا تتناسب مع طبيعتي الشخصية حيث لا أجد نفسي في المجال التجاري اطلاقا ..
فبالتالي هذه التغيرات و التحولات و هي سمة حقيقية لحياتي العملية لم تكن دائما برغبة مني ..
و من الظواهر المؤثرة في حياتي العملية هي أنني دائما ما أعمل بنفس المكان سواء داخل مصر أو بالمملكة العربية السعودية مرتين حيث أنني عملت بالمملكة حوالي (16) عاما غير متواصلين فكنت أعود لمصر سنوات ثم أرجع لنفس المكان مرة أخرى حيث دائما ما كنت أحتفظ بعلاقات جيدة و لا أنسى حكمة بسيطة سمعتها من أحد المدراء في مقتبل حياتي العملية و هي (لا تنسف الجسر الذي تعبره لأنك قد تريد المرور عليه مرة أخرى) ..
و للحديث بقية


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (24 فبراير 2015)

طوال فترة عملي أشهد الله أنني أعليت المبادئ بدون مساومات و دفعت دائما ثمنا لمواقفي التي لا أتنازل عنها برضا نفس و توازن و رغم ذلك لم يضيعني الله لذلك أود أن أؤكد لزملاءنا و خصوصا هؤلاء من هم في مقتبل العمر (لا يصح الا الصحيح) و التنازل عن المبادئ لن يؤدي لمكسب بل على العكس فالجميع لا يحترم الا أصحاب المبادئ في النهاية و لو اختلفوا معهم لأن هناك فارقا كبيرا بين أن تتوقف لتنظر لحياتك الفائتة فتجد نقاطا مضيئة تتشرف بها و تحكيها لأهلك و ابناءك و أصدقائك و تفخر بها و بين أن تتحاشى التوقف و النظر لماضي يحوي نقاطا سوداء و جوانب مظلمة تخجل منها فماذا ينفع الانسان لو كسب العالم و خسر نفسه ..
أما عن مجال العمل الأقرب لنفسي فهو مجال التنفيذ فقد عملت فيه ما يقرب من (20) عاما و لم أبتعد عنه الا بعد طغيان الجانب الاستثماري على الجانب الهندسي بشكل مخل و تراجع دور ممثل الاستشاري في ادارة المشروع كثيرا و ذلك أعزيه لأسباب كالتالي من خلال تجربتي:
- تراجع المستوى المهني بشكل عام و الذي لم تنج منه مهنتنا الحبية أدى الى فجوة كبيرة بين الاستثمار و الهندسة لأن الهندسة لم تعد تخدم الاستثمار كما ينبغي بطرح الحلول العملية الواقعية و منح الثقة للعميل بل تحولت النظرة للهندسة كأنها اصبحت معوقا للاستثمار.
- تغير مفهوم العميل عن دور الاستشاري و مسئوليته عن تطبيق بنود العقد بشكل متوازن و بدون اجحاف بين المالك و المقاول حيث أصبح المالك ينظر للاستشاري كأداة يستخدمها لصالحه دائما.
- الادارة الاستثمارية للهيئات و الشركات و المشروعات حيث طغت ظاهرة تقلد أصحاب الفكر الاستثماري للمناصب الادارية بدون وجود الخبرات الهندسية سواء الادارية أو التنفيذية .
و هناك عدة مشاريع تمثل نقلات نوعية لي فهناك مشروع خيري للشيخ سليمان الراجحي في مدينة (بريدة) و قد قمت بالمشاركة في الاشراف على تنفيذه من 1995 : 1998 و كان يشمل أكبر مساجد منطقة القصيم بالاضافة الى مدرستين و مستوصف و مركز تجاري و مجموع من الفيلات و الى جانب أن هذا المسجد يعد من معالم المدينة الا أن هذا المشروع هو من وضع بذرة المهندس في حياتي العملية و كذلك مشروع مدارس جيل 2000 بمدينة 6 أكتوبر بمصر الحبيبة حيث أنه أول مشروع أعمل به بعد العودة لمصر من 1998 : 2000 ثم مشروع قاعة الاحتفالات الكبرى بمدينة الاحساء بالمملكة من 2001 : 2004 ..
و سأحكي عن تجاربي خلال هذه المشروعات تباعا ..


----------



## mecheil.edwar (24 فبراير 2015)

نتابع حديثكم الرائع أستاذنا القدير م سيف الدين


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (24 فبراير 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> دائما ما كنت أحتفظ بعلاقات جيدة و لا أنسى حكمة بسيطة سمعتها من أحد المدراء في مقتبل حياتي العملية و هي (لا تنسف الجسر الذي تعبره لأنك قد تريد المرور عليه مرة أخرى) ..
> و للحديث بقية



حكمة رائعة
ومن لا يطبقها يقع في حرج بالغ أذا قابل من أساء الية - واقصد طريقة أنتقال بعض المهندسين من مكان لأخر- 
فقد يكون الأنتقل بالكذب واختلاق أعذار غير حقيقية حتي لا يتحمل عواقب ترك العمل بأستقالة او خلافة
أو الإنتقال بالهروب وتغير بيانات الإتصال


حكمة رائعة ويضاف اليها مثل مصري " مسير الحي يتلاقا"

سؤالي:
1-شهدت فترة التسعينات وما تبعها طفرة في البرامج الهندسية من Autocad و Sap2000 بالمقارنة بالحلول اليدوية والتحبير قبلها, فكيف كانت هذة النقل بالنسبة لك؟

2-ما نصيحتك للمهندسين الأصغر سناً منكم, مع سهولة التصميم هذة الإيام بالبرامج الحديثة ؟
3-من من الأساتذة او المدراء او الزملاء لة اثر في مسيرتكم ولا تنساة؟
4-ما هو المشروع الذي تعتقد أنة افضل ما صممت أو أضاف اليك الكثير أو تفتخر بكونة في سيرك الذاتية؟

أثقلنا عليك مهندسنا م [MENTION=13912]سيف الدين مرزوق[/MENTION] وجزاك الله خيرا علي كل ما قدمت وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (24 فبراير 2015)

بالفعل أخي الكريم [MENTION=199204]محمد أبو مريم[/MENTION] ..
كانت البرامج الهندسية طفرة هائلة ..
و لا أنسى موقفا طريفا حدث في هذه الفترة حيث كان الرسامون بالمكتب من الجنسية الفلبينية و كانوا يمتازون بدقة الرسم اليدوي جدا و حدث أن جاءنا رسام جديد من نفس الجنسية و لكن و يالها من مفاجأة كان يستخدم الأوتوكاد !!
هذا الزميل وجد نفسه في موقف لا يحسد عليه حيث كنا مازلنا نعمل باقلام التحبير و المسطرة التي و المثلثات و كانت النتيجة أخذ قرار بوضعه تحت الاختبار لمدة شهر فاذا نجح في اتقان العمل اليدوي فسيستمر و ان لم ينجح فسيتم اعادته للمكتب الرئيسي !!
حقيقة كانت المشكلة في ضيق المساحة المعرفية و التدريبية لهذه البرامج و بدأت علاقتي بالأوتوكاد عام 1996 حيث جاءنا مشروع به العديد من المنحنيات و الأعمدة ذات قطاعات له شكل معماري غير منتظم و كان يحتاج شغل حساب مثلثات مزعج لحساب المحاور و فشل أصدقاؤنا المعماريون في حساب القيم الصحيحة لذلك بحثت في مكتبة جرير عن كتاب تعليم أوتوكاد و قمت باعداد لوحة المحاور و الأعمدة حيث كنت أجلس و بجواري الكتاب التعليمي و أتبع الخطوات أولا بأول و عندما أخرجت هذه اللوحة كانت حديث الساعة !!
و في أحد الأجازات بمصر عام 1995 قررت أن أتعلم برنامج sap 2000 - علما بأنني حاولت مع نسخة sap 90 و لم أكمل حيث أن شخصية المهندس التنفيذي تختلف عن شخصية المهندس المصمم - فأنا كنت أعمل بالاشراف على التنفيذ بشكل رئيسي و أعمل بالتصميم كعمل اضافي فلم أجد صبرا على تعلم هذه النسخة القديمة التي كانت تعتمد على ادخال و توليد النموذج (كتابة) لذلك لجأت لفرع نقابة المهندسين بالفيوم لاعداد دورة و كان العدد المطلوب لا يقل عن (15) مهندسا و بدأت في محاولة تجميع العدد في هذا الوقت الضيق فلم أنجح الا في جمع عدد (5) مهندسين و قمنا بتحمل تكلفة الدورة بالكامل ..
حقيقة كانت مصادر المعرفة أقل كثيرا كثيرا قبل انتشار استخدام الانترنت ..
و حقيقة لم تكن النقلة كبيرة على مستوى المشروعات الصغيرة حيث أنني كنت أدقق جدا في الحسابات اليدوية و أستخدم الآلات الحاسبة المبرمجة في التحليل و التصميم و كانت البرمجيات الصغيرة التي استخدمها أيضا في ذلك الوقت مثار حديث الزملاء !!
و لكن الطفرة الحقيقية حدثت ايضا في حجم المشروعات الاستثمارية الهائلة التي ازدادت بالمملكة بعد أحداث سبتمبر و التي جعلت مزيدا من التعلم للبرامج الهندسية أمرا ملحا و لا غنى عنه ..
و أنصح الزملاء الأعزاء في مقتبل العمر ممن يتجهون للعمل بمجال التصميم الانشائي أن يتفهموا أن الالمام بالأكواد و أسس التصميم أهم كثيرا و أصعب من تعلم استخدام البرامج الهندسية و لا يخفى على أحد حجم و خطورة الأخطاء التي تنتج الآن في مجال التصميم و النمذجة بسبب توسع و تعدد مصادر المعرفة و التدريب على هذه البرامج بما يمثل سلاح ذو حدين حيث أن اهمال أسس علم التصميم و الجانب النظري هو الجانب السلبي لانتشار و توسع هذا المجال المعرفي ..
من المدراء ممن لا أنساهم المهندس عبد العزيز مبروك بالهيئة الاستشارية د/أحمد عبد الوارث و المهندس حلمي الشرقاوي بالمهندسون الاستشاريون محرم-باخوم رحمهما الله و المهندس تاج السهلي و المهندس حسين الصاوي بالاستشارات الفنية (لاشين - السهلي ) ..
و لا أنسى المهندس طارق الأدوش و الذي رشحني للعمل في أول مشروع كبير عملت به و هو مشروع الراجحي الذي ذكرته سابقا ..
و حقيقة فهناك عدة مشاريع أعتز بها و لكن يظل مشروع قاعة الاحتفالات في جامعة الملك فيصل بالاحساء من أهم المشاريع التي تركت بها بصمة لا تنسى حيث أنني قمت باعادة التصميم بالكامل اثناء التنفيذ خاصة بعد أن توقف العمل بالمشروع ما يقرب من العام قبل التحاقي بالعمل ..
تحياتي


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (24 فبراير 2015)

الزميل العزيز [MENTION=130290]طلعت محمد علي[/MENTION]
عن دراسة منهجية ادارة المشروعات PMP ..
فقد بدأت في هذه الدراسة عام 2002 حيث قمت بالحصول على الدورة المؤهلة للاختبار و لكن هذه الدورة كانت مجرد فكرة عن الاتجاه العالمي للانتقال من مرحلة تعلم ادارة المشروعات من الخبرات الذاتية و خبرات و ثقافة المؤسسة التي نعمل بها الى مرحلة ادارة المشروعات كعلم يضم أفضل الممارسات كما يقال و حقيقة كانت هناك فجوة كبيرة بين المنهجية كمجال معرفي و بين المنهجية كمجال تطبيقي ..
لذلك و بعد أن انتهت الدورة قررت أنا و ثلاثة من الزملاء أن نستمر في التعلم و بدأنا من خلال الكتاب التعليمي حيث كنا نلتقي مرتين أسبوعيا لتدارس فصول الكتاب حتى انتهينا منه ..
و ماذا بعد هل انتهت الفجوة ؟
لا لم تنتهي !!
لذلك قررنا دراسة كتاب (ريتا) بنفس الطريقة و هنا بدأت الفجوة تضيق جدا و بدأت متعة التعلم بالربط بين المجال المعرفي و التطبيقي و تفهم خطوط عريضة لمنهجية ادارة المشاريع تتضح شيئا فشيئا ..
فتعلمنا مثلا كيف نختار من بين الاجابات المتشابهة الاجابة التي تدل على أنك كمدير مشروع Proactive not reactive و كذلك كيف نحدد المشكلة الحقيقية و لا نتعامل مع تداعياتها و كيف نختار الحل الناجع و لا نختار حلولا كمسكنات و هكذا ..
و بالتأكيد أنصح جميع الزملاء بتعلم هذه المنهجية حيث أنها أثرت كثيرا في خبراتي ..
تحياتي


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (24 فبراير 2015)

الزميل القدير [MENTION=432469]mecheil.edwar[/MENTION]
من المشاريع التي قمت بتصميمها أحد الأبراج بارتفاع 25 دورا بالاضافة الى عدد (4) بدروم ..
حيث كانت طبيعة التربة صخرية ..
كان توجه ادارة المشروع و كان أحد الشركات المعروفة و المتخصصة في ادارة المشروعات هو انهاء الدراسة الانشائية و طرحها للمنافسة قبل انهاء تصميم باقي التخصصات و ذلك للتغلب على مشاكل تأخر طرح و بدء المشروع نتيجة التغييرات المستمرة من قبل المستثمر و الأطراف ذات العلاقة Stakeholders !!
و هنا أود أن اشير الى منهجية PMP و التي تحرص بخلاف توقع الكثيرين على تحري و حصر جميع الأطراف ذات العلاقة بالمشروع في بداية العمل و ليس تجنب ذلك ..
بغض النظر عن اقتناعي بصحة هذا التوجه حيث أنه انتشر هنا في المملكة بشكل كبير الا أن المشاكل لم تأت بعد !!
حيث كان توجه ادارة المشروع ببدء الحفر قبل انتهاء التصميم الانشائي و لا يخفى على أحد أن تحديد عمق الحفر و ارتفاعات الأدوار و دراسة مناسيب الموقع العام و الدور الأرضي يجب أن تنتهي قبل تحديد عمق و منسوب الحفر أيضا ..
عموما بدأ الحفر بدون التعاقد مع الاستشاري لمتابعة العمل بشكل (رسمي) و طلب منه المتابعة بشكل (ودي) و هنا أعود مرة أخرى الى منهجية PMP و التي ترفض اعطاء العميل Golden plating كما أشرت مسبقا حيث أن هذا ضد مصلحة العمل و سنرى كيف أن محاولة ادارة المشروع بما يغلب عليها من فكر استثماري يفتقد الخبرة الهندسية أدى الى تضاعف التكلفة على المدى البعيد بدلا من توفير تكلفة بدء التعاقد مع الاستشاري على المدى القريب ..
ماذا حدث ؟
لقد قام المقاول بالحفر لمنسوب يزيد عن المطلوب بمقدار 2.00 مترا و هذا أدى الى ما يلي :
- أولا الحفر مجددا حيث أن تصميم اللبشة كان بسمك متدرج يزيد أسفل منطقة البرج و يقل في منطقة المواقف و تمت دراسة عدة بدائل و اضطررنا لأخذ قرار بزيادة الحفر في منطقة البرج .
- ثانيا تطلب الأمر اعادة التأكد من تصميم جدران و اساسات المبنى نتيجة الارتفاع الزائد و هنا أود الاشارة لما طرحته في موضوع سابق حول تصميم جدران البدرومات تحت تأثير ضغط تربة ناتج عن Narrow back filling between basement wall and rock face حيث أن عرض الحفر حول الجران يتراوح بين 60 سم و 2.00 م بعمق 20.00 م و هو لا ينطبق عليه معادلات نظرية Rankin و ذلك غير شائع على مستوى عريض بين المهندسين العاملين بمجال التصميم الانشائي و معامل التربة و الاساسات.
- تكلفة زيادة الحفر و الخرسانة المسلحة بلغت حوالي (4.00) مليون ريال !!
- لم يتم التسيق تعاقديا بين التزامات مقاول الحفر و التزامات مقاول الأعمال الانشائية حيث تملص كل منهما من مسئولية تسوية قاع الحفر حسب التصميم الانشائي للبشة.
كما أود الاشارة هنا الى عدم تفهم كثير من الزملاء بالفرق بين جهد التربة الصافي و الكلي و علاقتهما بجهد التربة اسفل اللبشة في حالة انشاء بدروم حيث أصر أغلب الزملاء من قبل المقاول و مختبر التربة و الطرف الثالث المسئول عن مراجعة التصميم الانشائي على مقارنة جهد التربة بقيمة قدرة تحمل التربة الصافي و ليس الكلي و كانت حربا !!
و كان من الدروس المستفادة أيضا هو ما أشرت اليه سابقا من تراجع المستوى المهني سواء الاداري أو الفني مقابل سطوة الاستثمار ..
دائما ما كنتا أسأل الزملاء من سنوات طويلة كيف سننهض ببلادنا و نحن لا نستطيع بدء أو انهاء المشروعات رغم توفر كل الامكانات ..
تأهيل العنصر البشري في بلادنا يحتاج الى وقفة صدق مع النفس فالانكار لا يفيد و الاصلاح يحتاج الى كل من الارادتين السياسية و الشعبية ..
من التجارب التي لا أنساها أيضا في أحد المشروعات الكبرى كنت أشرف على أحد المباني الهامة ضمن مباني متعددة و كان هناك مبنى قد تم تنفيذه بالكامل و تسليمه بالخطأ في غير احداثياته الصحيحة !!
ترتب على ذلك اعادة دراسة الموقع العام و تعارض بعض أعمال البنية التحتية الضخمة كخطوط ضغط رئيسية يزيد قطرها عن 1.00 م مع بعض المباني و قد تمت دراسة مرور أحد هذه الخطوط اسفل المبنى الذي أشرف عليه و أقمت باعداد دراسة فنية و مالية لانشاء نفق لمرور هذا الخط و واجهتني معارضة كبيرة من كل الأطراف لعدم الحاجة لذلك و لجودة تنفيذ و مواد صناعة هذه الخطوط و لقد استفضت في شرح عواقب حدوث خلل بالخط و تأثيره على أساسات المبنى فضلا عن عدم وجود امكانية صيانة الخط بطول 70.00 مترا اسفل المبنى بدون جدوى ..
عموما بعد حوالي (3) سنوات انفجر الخط و حدثت كل التداعيات التي حذرت منها و تم ازالة التشطيبات و ايقاف استخدام المبنى لاصلاح الخط !!
و هناك مشروع آخر حذرت فيه المقاول من تقدم أعمال الجدران الخرسانية دون دراسة حركة المعدات اللازمة لتركيب التغطية المعدنية مستقبلا بدون جدوى و أصر على استمرار العمل بدون دراسة و قام بالتوقيع على تعهد بالتنفيذ تحت مسؤوليته ثم قام لاحقا بتكسير جانب من هذه الجدران لمرور المعدات !!
أؤمن بأن دور الاستشاري هو محاولة منع الخطأ قبل حدوثه ..
و هنا أود الاشارة مرة أخرى الى منهجية PMP و التي توصي بضرورة توثيق كل ما يحدث بالمشروع حتى أن (ريتا) تقول أنك اذا (عطست) أثناء الاجتماع - و أنا استخدمت لفظا أخف - يجب أن تسجل ذلك !!
تحياتي


----------



## kiloNewton (25 فبراير 2015)

مرحبا مهندسنا الكبير سيف 
كيف تنصحنا بالتعامل مع المدراء في العمل الانشائي خصوصا في مجالنا للاسف الكثير منهم اعتاد التغاضي عن امور انشائية او اعتادو عدم حسابها والعادة هذاه لاتبرر الخطا ذلك لكن من الصعب خصوصا ان كنت شابا ان تقنع مهندس بخبرة اضعاف خبرتك بضرورة اخذها بالاعتبارفما نصيحتك لي


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (25 فبراير 2015)

مرحبا زميلي العزيز ..
التعامل بالثقة و القلب و العقل المفتوح و أضيف الآذان المفتوحة أيضا يذلل الكثير من الصعاب ..
فنحن كثيرا ما لا نجيد الاستماع للآخر ..
أتفق معك أنه كلما تقدم الزمن كلما كانت نظرة المهندس للعمل أكثر عمومية و أقل تفصيلا ..
و أتفق معك أيضا أن بعض الزملاء في مقتبل العمر يهتمون بالتفاصيل الأكثر دقة و تعقيدا قبل الاهتمام بالعموميات ..
قد يتسبب ذلك في فجوة ما بين الجيلين ان صح التعبير ..
لذلك فالتدرج و الحلم و الأناه و التعامل بروح (التكامل) و ليس (التضاد) و بناء العلاقات الانسانية القوية المبنية على أساس من الثقة و الاحترام المتبادل و المهنية يذلل الصعاب أيضا ..
شخصيا دائما ما أوكل الزملاء الأحدث بالحسابات الدقيقة ..
و دائما ما أحرص على تحفيز الزملاء الأحدث على الانطلاق بدون حدود في اظهار قدراتهم و امكاناتهم بل و المشاركة في اختيار نطاق الأعمال الموكل لهم ليخوضوا تجربتهم و يختبروا قدراتهم بأنفسم بمطلق الحرية و بدون تحجيم و حقيقة أفتخر بنجاحاتهم و أؤكد لهم أن سنة الحياة و التطور أن يكونوا في مستوى أفضل كثيرا عندما يمروا بنفس المراحل التي مررت بها ..
لذلك أكرر اكتسب ثقة الزملاء الاقدم من المدراء و اعمل بمبدأ التكامل لا التضاد لتخطي الحواجز النفسية التي لا ننكر وجودها في عالمنا العربي ..
تحياتي


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (25 فبراير 2015)

استكمالا لبعض ما ألتزم به في ادارة المشروع ..
المقياس الحقيقي من وجهة نظري لسلوك الانسان يكون أصدق ما يكون عند المواقف الصعبة ..
و دائما ما تتضح معادن الناس في هذه المواقف ..
و من أصعب المواقف التي يتعرض لها المهندس هي حدوث الأخطاء لذلك ..
- لا أجد أي غضاضة في الاعتراف بالخطأ لأن من يعمل لا بد أن يخطئ و لأن من يثق في قدراته لا يهتز عند حدوث الخطأ.
- ابدأ في مناقشة الحلول و أتجنب أو أؤجل الحديث عن المشكلة نفسها حتى نتخطى الحواجز النفسية التي تدفع كل فرد في فريق العمل الى الدفاع عن نفسه أولا و أطلب من الجميع التفكير في المصلحة العامة و في حل المشكلة لا المشكلة نفسها و هذا هو الشائع في ثقافتنا العربية مع الاسف حيث يبدأ أغلب الناس في تبادل الاتهامات و التشويه كأن السيئة تجب كل الحسنات و كأن الخطأ هو كلمة النهاية و ليس بداية تجربة و خبرة جديدة.
- أجد في الكثير من الحالات أن الترفع عن لوم المخطئ يكون له تأثير أقوى كثيرا لأنه يؤدي الى لوم النفس و هو أقسى من لوم الناس.
كذلك هناك مشكلة متكررة تحدث في التداخل بين الجوانب الانسانية و مسؤوليات العمل لذلك نجد ثقافتين ثقافة ترفض أي جوانب انسانية أو علاقات شخصية بين أطراف المشروع و ثقافة تفتح الأبواب على مصراعيها لهذه الجوانب و العلاقات و دائما التوسط بينهما و الفصل بين هذه العلاقات و مسؤوليات العمل هو السلوك السوي الطبيعي.
كذلك هناك تداخل في مفهوم الصلاحيات فمثلا ممثل المالك أو الاستشاري لا يملك التنازل عما لا يملك ..
هناك حقوق للمالك حسب العقد قد يختلط على ممثله الأمر فيظن أنه يملك أن يتنازل عنها أو يصفح عن الخطأ من منطلق صلاحياته و هذا المفهوم خطأ و يضعه تحت ضغوط كبيرة و التفهم الصحيح لهذا الأمر يرفع عنه الحرج و يضيف اليه قوة منطق و قرار ..
تحياتي


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 فبراير 2015)

*جزاك الله خيرا على سعة صدرك م. سيف الدين فى كتابة كل هذه الكلمات التى تحمل حبا وخبرة وقوة .

لكن هل يمكنك ان تحكى عن مشكلة ما مرة بصعوبة عليك فى المواقع او حتى التصميم ؟
وهل هناك امنية هندسية ما زال هناك حلم بها ؟ 

*


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (25 فبراير 2015)

شكرا زميلي العزيز مهندس أحمد رجب الذي يستحق كل تحية و تقدير لما يبذله من جهد نافع في موضوعه الشيق معلومة في صورة و ما زلت أعتقد أنه يمكن تحويله لموسوعة هندسية مصورة ..
من أكبر المشاكل التي مرت بي في الموقع و في أحد المشروعات التي كان بها مساحة تشبه نصف مخروط ناقص يتم تغطيتها بمنشأ معدني فاقترحت استبداله ب Space frame و كنت وقتها مديرا للمشروع من قبل الاستشاري في مرحلة مبكرة من حياتي العملية حيث غادر مدير المشروع و حللت محله ..
كانت هذه التغطية مغطاه ب High mirror glass و لك أن تتخيل دقة العمل المطلوبة ..
زارني بالموقع مندوبو عدة شركات أحدهم كنت أشرح له شكل التغطية بعمل (كروكي) ..
طلب مني هذا المندوب توضيح بعض أقطار الفتحة و كانت نصف حلقة دائرية فكتبت أثناء الشرح على (الكروكي) القطرين الداخلي و الخارجي و طلب مني في النهاية (التوقيع) على هذا الكروكي فوقعت بثقة !!
و مضت شهور و المالك لم يتخذ قرارا نهائيا بشأن هذا التغيير ..
و بدون اتباع الاجراءات الادارية المعروفة فوجئت بأن التعاقد قد تم مع هذه الشركة بدون اعداد مستندات التعاقد أو دراسة العطاءات أو تقديم رسومات تنفيذية للاعتماد أو قيام المقاول برفع الأبعاد و المناسيب من على الطبيعة ..
كما فوجئت بتقدم اأعمال التصنيع بنسبة 40% كل هذا و الشركة تعتمد على الكروكي !!
و فوجئت بأن القطر الخارجي الذي دونته على الكروكي يزيد 1.00 م عن القطر الحقيقي !!
بالتأكيد كنت مخطئا عندما أعطيت مندوب الشركة كروكي عليه توقيعي و لكن هذا لا يبرر و لا يؤدي الى كل الأخطاء التي حدثت من المالك و الشركة ..
و كانت حربا ..
قيمة الأعمال التي تمت تجاوزت وقتها ثلاثة ملايين و الجميع يتملص من المسؤولية و يلقي الكرة في ملعب الطرف الآخر ..
المهم قررت أن أصمد تماما و بمنتهى الشجاعة و لم أتنازل قيد أنملة عن مسؤولية الشركة عن الخطأ الفادح الذي حدث الى أن اعترفت الشركة بالخطأ و طلبت التعاون في حل المشكلة و هنا انتقلنا الى الجانب الآخر و هو الحديث عن الحل ..
و لم يكن من الصعب حل هذه المشكلة حيث أضفنا كمرة مقلوبة بعرض كبير على محيط الفتحة و استطعنا تركيب التغطية بشكل معماري مقبول ..
الخطأ الذي ارتكبته كان نتيجة الثقة الزائدة من جهة و الحرج في غير محله من جهة أخرى حيث استحييت من رفض اعطاء المندوب التفاصيل التي يريدها بطريقة غير نظامية ..
تحياتي


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (26 فبراير 2015)

لا أريد أن أنهي الحديث بدون الرد على سؤال الزميل العزيز [MENTION=423523]Civil Ahmed Ragab[/MENTION] بخصوص الحلم الهندسي ..
حقيقة الحلم الهندسي لا يختلف عن الحلم القومي ..
أحلم بأن يتقدم الوطن العربي الكبير ليكون في مقدمة ركب الحضارة ..
و أتمنى أن يتطور التعليم الهندسي و البحث العلمي و لا أنسى أبدا دعوة العالم و الأديب المصري الكبير أحمد مستجير عندما طالب بأن يتم تقييم رسائل البحث العلمي من درجتي الماجستير و الدكتوراه لمدة (5) سنوات من خلال جامعات دولية خارج مصر و أزيد على ذلك بأن تتم دراسة هذه الرسائل من الأصل كلها بالخارج ..
شخصيا لا أتبنى فكر (الانكار) اطلاقا ..
فنحن نعاني من الخلل و التراجع على جميع المستويات ..
أقصد من هذه المقدمة أنني أحلم بالعدل في العلم و العلم في العدل ..
أحلم بالتقييم العادل و تكافؤ الفرص و المنافسة ..
(قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا ضيعت الأمانة فانتظر الساعة قال كيف إضاعتها يا رسول الله قال إذا أسند الأمر إلى غير أهله فانتظر الساعة) ..
لقد اصبحت ظاهرة يا أخي في العالم العربي في كل المجالات من أقصاه الى أقصاه أن ترى الأمر في غير أهله ..
كانت المكتبة المدرسية في جميع مراحل الدراسة مكونا أساسيا من مكونات الشخصية و الوجدان و كنا نتسابق و نتنافس في ملأ صفحات الاستعارة حتى أن هناك من كان يلجأ للاستعارات الوهمية حرجا أن تخلو صفحته أمام زملائه و مدرسيه و لا أنسى المشهد الرائع للمكتبة بمقاعدها و طاولاتها المميزة و ما تتميز به من نظافة و نظام و الهيبة الشخصية لأمينة المكتبة التي قد تزيد عن هيبة مدير المدرسة ..
أحلم بأن نعود شعبا يقرأ و لا يتكلم فيما لا يعلم ..
(إنما العلم بالتعلم، وإنما الحلم بالتحلم، وإنما الصبر بالتصبر)..
و ما زلت أحلم بالعودة للعمل التنفيذي في مشروع كبير في مصر الحبيبة ان شاء الله ..
تحياتي


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 فبراير 2015)

أتابع حديثكم الرائع مهندس سيف
من خلال هذه اللقاءات ماشاء الله أكتشف والحمد لله أننا نمتلك طاقات وقدرات وعقول بشرية لاحصر لها 

وحقا لا تعرف مقدار حق المرء إلا حينما يتكلم وتستمع إليه

لقد وضح لنا حديثكم المتمييز الكثير من جوانب شخصكم الكريم كنا نجهل بها 
فإيمانكم بضرورة العلم والتعلم وتوضيح ذلك بأكثر من مثال من أرض الواقع وضروة متابعة كل ما هو جديد من مصادر المعرفة المتنوعة 

ثانيا تأكيدكم على أهمية العلم والمعرفة فى إدارة العمل الهندسي
أمانتكم ونزاهتكم فيما تمارسون به من أعمال وإعطاء كل ذى حق حقه وإعلاء المبادئ السامية قبل المصالح الشخصية
وبرأى هذا ما جعل الله تبارك أسمه يوفقكم فيما تقومون به من اعمال
ثالثا تشجيعكم لزملائكم الأصغر منكم وبث روح الحماسة والتشجيع فى فريق العمل مما يعود بالنفع والخير العام على جميع الأطراف
فجعل طاقم العمل يعمل بكامل كفائته يعود على الشركة والمشروع وعلى الوطن الذى تعملون فيه بالخير لجميع الأطراف

الجانب الإنسانى الذي فى شخصيتكم وأهميه أن يتمتع المرء بهذا القدر من الشعور الإنسانى النبيل الذي يكون صمام إمان 
للحفاظ على المبادئ السامية والأخلاق ويكون هذا نموذج طيب لكل من يتعاملون معكم 

وبالرغم من الصداقة الخالصة لوجه الله تعالى التى تربطنى بالمهندس القدير سيف الدين 
إلا أننى صراحة فوجئت بأننى أكتشف الكثير والكثير من الجوانب المضيئة فى ذلك الإنسان المخلص والخلوق بكل معنى الكلمة

فلن أقول م سيف الدين بل أقول أستاذى القدير سيف الدين

هذا ليس غريبا فأنت نبتة طيبة من أرض طيبة هى بلادنا الحبيبة مصر

وإن أذنت لى سسأترك لك المزيد من الصفحات لتحدثنا عن الجوانب الأنسانية والثقافة والكتب والأشخاص الذين صنعوا لنا هذه الشخصية الرائعة

ومازلت أتابع حديثكم وحكمتكم الرائعة


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (26 فبراير 2015)

تواضعا منك زميلي الكريم ميشيل أعطيتني أكثر من حقي كثيرا ..
أم سيف !!
هي كلمة السر ..
هذه الأم الرائعة التي رزقني الله بها كأول و أجمل نعمائه ..
لم أر من في مثل جمالها و لا عبقريتها و فراستها و لا قوتها و هيبتها و لا مثاليتها ..
توفى والدي -و كان أزهريا حافظا للقرءان الكريم و مدرسا للغة العربية - و أنا في الثامنة من عمري و رغم ذلك فهذه السنوات كافية لأن يسكن عاطفتي و ذاكرتي و لا تمر ساعة دون أن أتذكره فكانت أمي و ما زالت السند في الحياة ..
كمعظم أمهاتنا تعلمت عامين أو ثلاثة و لكنها رغم ذلك لا تخطئ في كتابة أو قراءة حرف من كلمة و منها تعلمت حب القراءة ..
و كل ما أتمنى أن أكون عند حسن ظن الناس فيه هو من غرس يديها و لكن ..
ب(القدوة) و ليس ب(التلقين) ..
فهي الرمز الشاخص في في روعي كالضمير يحميني من الزلل و يقويني أراه كما رأى يوسف أباه يعقوب يعض على اصبعه ..
حقيقة حبي لأمي و حبي لمصر و حبي لربي و نبيي هو ما يشكل وجداني ..
و قد لا يبدو للكثيرين أن خلفيتي الثقافية هي خلفية دينية في المقام الأول فمنذ نشأتي المبكرة و أنا أنهل العلم من الكتب و الدروس و كتب الفقه و الحديث و تعلم علوم القرءان و هذه الثقافة (المبكرة) عصمتني كثيرا من تقبل الثقافات (المحدثة) التي تبتعد عن روح الدين و أعطتني توازنا في فهم الأمور (المشكلة) من مصادر و وجهات نظر (متنوعة) و ليست مصدرا (واحد) منغلقا موجها..
حقيقة أجد الكثير من المحدثين ممن يتظاهرون بالتدين يعانون من الانغلاق الذهني على فكر أحادي مما يؤدي الى عصبية و تعصب و رفض التعامل مع الفكر بالفكر مما لا يليق أن يتسم به الانسان المتدين السمح المطمئن الودود ..
و ذلك لا يعني أنني لم أقرأ روايات نجيب محفوظ و توفيق الحكيم و مسرحياته بالكامل تقريبا أو لم أقرأ كثيرا لاحسان عبد القدوس و يوسف ادريس و عبد الحميد جودة السحار و محمود عبد الحليم عبد الله و يوسف السباعي ..
و اسلاميات العقاد و مؤلفات الدكتور مصطفى محمود و الشيخ الغزالي ..
و كذلك شعر نزار و جويدة و عبد الصبور و الشابي ..
و لا أنسى كتابين أقرأهما مرات و مرات ..
ساحر الصحراء أو السيميائي لباولو كويلو و جدد حياتك للشيخ الغزالي ..
لا أنسى النهاية العبقرية لرواية ساحر الصحراء و لا الجمل الملهمة مثل :
" عندما تريد شيئاً بحق فالعالم كله يتآمر لتحققه."
" احيانا يكون ما نبحث عنه قريبا جدا منا و لكننا لا نلاحظه و نضيع الكثير من الوقت فى البحث وراء السراب."
" ايقنت انه يجب ان اجد ذاتي و ان احقق اسطورتي الشخصية ."
"...لأن هناك حقيقة كبيرة في هذا العالم: فأيا كنت مهما كان ما تفعله، فإنك عندما تريد شيئاً بإخلاص، تولد هذه الرغبة في روح العالم. تلك هي رسالتك على الأرض."
لولا القراءة لكل هؤلاء و غيرهم لما اتسع أفقي لئلا أقبل أو أرفض كل ما كتبوه فهو عمل بشري يقبل الخطأ و الصواب ..
أطلت كثيرا و الكلام قد لا ينتهي هكذا ..
تحياتي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 فبراير 2015)

ما شاء الله ربنا يزيدك من فضله العظيم مهندس سيف 

(((الادارة الاستثمارية للهيئات و الشركات و المشروعات حيث طغت ظاهرة تقلد أصحاب الفكر الاستثماري للمناصب الادارية بدون وجود الخبرات الهندسية سواء الادارية أو التنفيذية .)))

واقتبس من حديثك هذه الكلمات التي اراها سبب كبير من اسباب تدهور منظومة العمل الهندسي 
تحياتي لشخصكم الكريم ومتابع للحوار الشيق ​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (27 فبراير 2015)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> ما شاء الله ربنا يزيدك من فضله العظيم مهندس سيف
> 
> (((الادارة الاستثمارية للهيئات و الشركات و المشروعات حيث طغت ظاهرة تقلد أصحاب الفكر الاستثماري للمناصب الادارية بدون وجود الخبرات الهندسية سواء الادارية أو التنفيذية .)))
> 
> ...


 كم نسعد كثيرا بوجود المهندس القدير والصديق الغالى المهندس محيي الدين
ونريد دائما رؤيتكم بالملتلقى
دمتم فى حفظ الله ورعايته


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 فبراير 2015)

ربنا يكرمك يا باشمهندس ميشيل .........وان شاء الله نتواجد باستمرار


----------



## ali naruto (27 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم 
زميل جديد لكم وان شاء الله أخ 
ما زلت مرحله اولى لذلك الطريق طويل امامي على كلمة مهندس

تشرفت بانضمامي لكم


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (27 فبراير 2015)

اعتذار واجب :
الزميل العزيز المهندس أبو الأفكار طرح هنا مناقشة حول نظرتي للمقاول من على مقاعد الاشراف و عن رسالة للمهندس المشرف و قد مسحت بالخطأ أثناء ردي عليها و قد أرسلت له رسالة لكي يعيد صياغة المشاركة للتصحيح..
تحياتي


----------



## عبد القدوس الجزائري (28 فبراير 2015)

لسلام عليكم 

شكرا لك أستاذ سيف على تقديم هذه الخبرة القيمة
ونحمد الله على وجودنا في هذا المنتدى بين هؤلاء العمالقة و منهم بالطبع الأستاذ @سيف الدين مرزوق 
معذرة على عدم التفاعل، لقد قرأت مشاركاتك متأخرا و أعجبني طرحك ونظرتك للحلول التي تنم على خبرة حقيقية بالواقع.
لقد جاء في بعض مشاركاتكم
* " لا تنسف الجسر الذي تعبر عليه فقد تعود منه مرة أخرى " هذه حكمة جيدة 
وهنا انا أقول للزملاء و المسؤولين يجب ان نبقي على "شعرة معاوية" في التعامل مع كل الأطراف.
* " طغيان جانب الإستثمار على الهندسة ".
و لعلك يا أستاذ تقصد جانب الربح المادي و الجشع، و ليس الإستثمار الحقيقي.
* " هناك فجوة بين المجال المعرفي و المجال التطبيقي ". 
و هذا كما قلت انت يا استاذ بسبب إسناد الامر لغير أهله.
* " تاهيل العنصر البشري يحتاج إلى وقفة صدق "
و هذا هو الواقع و أكاد أجزم أن الأغلبية تريد ان تصل للرفاهية دون عمل و دون جد و هذا السبب الذي جعل الكثير و للأسف منهم المهندسين يمتهن "الفهلوة و إجادة التمثيل "، "كما قال الأستاذ طلعت" للوصول لغايته.

لا أريد الإطالة أستاذنا ولكن ما استنبطته من خبرات الزملاء في هذا الموضوع هو أن المشاكل الأكثر صعوبة التي تواجه المشاريع و التقدم بصفة عامة هي ليست تقنية بالدرجة الأولى و لكن أكثرها راجع لـ:
- تكوين الشخصية و مدى ارتباطها بالمبادئ - و الأنانية
- ثقافة العمل و الحوار، التسامح
- دور السياسة السلبي في التدخل في الشأن الهندسي (على المستوى الفردي و الجماعي).
- الجانب الإجتماعي (كما قلت أستاذ أن تكون وسطيا في معاملاتك الإنسانية و أن تكون واقعيا في نظرتك للمؤامرات المزعومة، و أن تحاول التجرد من الذاتية أثناء العمل).

أستاذ سيف هذا التحليل تولد لديا عندما اتقيت بمهندسين ذو خبرة و لكن بسبب الأنانية و فوبيا المؤامرة أصبحت الأشغال تتعطل و تتعثر لأتفه الأسباب.

أود معرفة آرائك عن مثل هذه المشاكل و لك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## ali naruto (28 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بالبدايه اشكركم على كل المواضيع الرائعه في المنتده

*ممكن طلب كتاب هكدن للميكانيك الهندسي
Engineering Mechanics - Archie Higdon* 

بحثت عنه ولم اجده في النت والدكتور طلبه مني

شكرا لكم مقدما

وارجوووووا كساعدتي اذا كان متوفر لديكم

تحياتي للجميع 

لم اعمل موضوع طلب لانه بعدني عضوه جديد ما يحق لي النشر والكتاب محتاجه جدا


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (28 فبراير 2015)

أشكرك زميلي الكريم [MENTION=336072]abo alafkar[/MENTION] ..
أما عن نظرتي للمقاول فهي أنه (أهم) عنصر في العملية التعاقدية ..
لو صلح صلح المشروع و لو فسد فسد المشروع !!
المأمول بالطبع هو كفاءة كل أطراف العمل و لكن قد ينجح المشروع رغم ضعف أداء الاستشاري أو قلة خبرة المالك و لكنه يحتاج معجزة لكي ينجح بدون كفاءة المقاول ..
لذلك فالتفعيل الحقيقي للتقييم الفني قبل التقييم المالي بالاضافة لتصنيف المقاولين في تقييم العروض هو أهم العوامل التي نفتقدها في سوق العمل ..
و موقفي منه لا يختلف عن موقفي من المالك فكنت أعتبر نفسي مسؤولا عن أخذ الحق منه و له حسب بنود العقد ..
كثيرا ما كنت ألفت نظر المقاول لحق من حقوقه أو لاجراء يحفظ له حقا من حقوقه معتقدا أن هذا يصب في مصلحة العمل أولا و أخيرا و في اكثر من مشكلة تعاقدية كنت أستخرج من بنود العقد ذات العلاقة ما يدعم حقا للمقاول ..
لذلك كنت دائما أنال (احترام) الطرفين و ليس دائما ما أنال (حب)الطرفين و كنت أعتبر ان هذا مؤشرا جيدا بالنسبة لي !!
و لكن دعني أتطرق الى هذا الجانب ..
من تجربتي أجد واقع شركات المقاولات نموذجا مصغرا من واقع بلادنا ..
حتى أنني أواجه دائما من يتحدثون عن دعوات الاصلاح بسؤال مفاجئ !!
دعني أطرحه هنا ..
كم من وجهة نظرك تبلغ نسبة مشروعات القطاع الخاص و موظفيه الى مشروعات القطاع الحكومي و موظفيه ؟
في مصر مثلا يبلغ تعدادنا حالي 90 مليون مواطن بينما يتراوح عدد الموظفين بالقطاع الحكومي بين 5 : 6 مليون مواطن و هو عدد ضخم جدا مقارنة بالقياسات العالمية حيث تجد مثلا هذا العدد في انجلترا و التي يبلغ تعداد سكانها حوالي 63 مليون نسمة 120 ألف تقريبا ..
فاذا طالبنا الحكومات باصلاح مؤسسات الدولة فمن سنطالبه لاصلاح مؤسسات القطاع الخاص ؟
و أكاد أجزم أنه عندما تجد مقاولا يعمل وفق آليات محترفة بدءا من دراسة المشاريع الى تكوين فريق العمل الى تنفيذ المشروع وفق برنامج زمني عند ذلك سينصلح حال بلادنا ..
أما عن الزملاء ممن يعملون في مجال الاشراف فأود أن ألفت نظرهم ان نجاح دورهم في المشروع يتوقف على حل المشاكل و محاولة منعها قبل وقوعها و ليس مجرد تطبيق بنود العقد بصرامة عند حدوثها ..
كما أن العلاقة بين أطراف المشروع هي علاقة تعاقدية تشمل (حقوقا) و (صلاحيات) و ليست علاقة فوقية .
و أن من أسباب تراجع دور الاستشاري في المشروعات الآن هو الأداء السلبي لجهاز الاشراف عندما يجيد صنع المشكلة و لا يجيد تقديم الحل أو كما نقول في مصر (بيحضر العفريت و ميعرفهش يصرفه !!)..
الاشراف على التنفيذ ليس نزهة يومية تنتظر فيها تقديمات المقاول لتعطيها كودا بالقلم الاحمر و لكنه متابعة و قراءة لاعمال التنفيذ عن قرب و التدخل لاتخاذ اجراءات تصحيحية عندما يتطلب الأمر ذلك..
و دعني أوجه رسالة أيضا لمهندس المقاول ..
يتعرض مهندس المقاول لضغوط كبيرة من جميع الأطراف تؤدي الى (ضعف) في (شخصية) المهندس و هذا الضعف يؤدي الى تجاوزات أخلاقية مع الأسف تتمثل في (عداء) جهاز الاشراف و التملص من (مواجهة) أخطاء التنفيذ بمحاولة القاء مسؤولية التأخير على (تعنت)المهندس الاستشاري ..
و قبل كل هذا ما يتردد دائما بأن الدراسة الجامعية (النظرية) في جانب و الواقع (العملي) في جانب آخر و ذلك خطأ فادح يؤدي الى اهمال الجوانب الفنية و الاهتمام ب(الكم) على حساب (الكيف) قبل أن يسئ (للمهنة) نفسها ..
(شخصية) المهندس يجب أن تتمتع بالقوة و القيادة و الاهتمام ب(المظهر) و لا يليق بها العمل من (تحت عباءة) أي أحد أو مداهنته على حساب العلم و المهنة (الرائدة) التي تمثلها ..
تحياتي


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (28 فبراير 2015)

الزميل العزيز [MENTION=1005318]عبدو الجزائري[/MENTION] ..
حقيقة ما قصدته بالحديث عن طغيان الجانب الاستثماري هو قضية (أصبحت) شائكة ..
قضية من (يقود) المشاريع الهندسية الفكر الهندسي أم الفكر الاستثماري ..
قد تقول سيادتك أنهما لا ينفصلان و أنهما كمثل دفتي القارب و أنا أتفق معك في ذلك تماما و لكن الواقع لا يصدق ذلك ..
فالاستثمار تحول كما قلت الى (فهلوة) و (جشع) و يفتقد الى الأسس المهنية و الأخلاقية..
حقيقة أؤمن بأن مهنة الهندسة مهنة راقية و يجب على المهندس أن يرتب (أولوياته) جيدا فالهندسة تقود الاستثمار و ليس العكس ..
و دعني أقول يجب أن يكون الاستثمار من خلال الهندسة و ليست الهندسة من خلال الاستثمار ..
و قد تكون الهندسة جزءا أو فرعا من المشروع الاستثماري الكبير تحقق أهداف الاستثمار و يحقق الاستثمار أهداف الهندسة فلا ينبغي أن يتخطى أو يستبعد الاستثمار الهندسة أو العكس..
أقصد أن نضع الخبرات الاستثمارية في موضعها و الخبرات الهندسية في موضعها حسب مساحة التداخل الصحيحة و التي تحمي كل من أسس الاستثمار و أسس الهندسة ..
أما عن فقدان الثقة و المؤامرات التي تحدث على أرض الواقع أو تدور فقط في روع و عقل أفراد فريق العمل فهي من وجهة نظري نتيجة غياب المهنية و حقيقة فقد رأيت بوضوح كيف أننا نسعى كثيرا لخلق بيئة الصراع كثقافة قد لا تخفى على أحد (فرق تسد) كما أن الكثيرين يحاولون دائما تحويل الخلاف المهني الى خلاف شخصي كمخرج وتمييع للمشكلة ..
لذلك فقد قلت أن الحلم الهندسي لا يختلف عن الحلم القومي و أننا لن ننجح في التغيير و تحقيق حلم النهضة في بلادنا الا عندما ننجح في ادارة مشروعاتنا فالواقع الهندسي هو صورة مصغرة و معبرة عن واقعنا العربي ..
و دائما أقول للزملاء في مقتبل العمر يجب أن تسأل نفسك ماذا ستقدم للعمل قبل أن تسال ماذا ستربح من العمل فلا يكفي أن تحمل اثبات شخصية يحمل مهنة مهندس فلن يستفيد أحد من ذلك بل سيستفيد العمل من (ثمرة) هذه المهنة بما تقدمه من جهد و فكر و انتاج ..
تحياتي


----------



## عمر عبدالله (28 فبراير 2015)

ماشاء الله استاذ سيف مهندس شامل بمعنى الكلمة ونعتذر لعدم متابعة الحوار للانشغال واحى كل من اثرى النقاش فاخرج لنا هذا الحوار الرائع بما يحويه من خبرات هندسية كبيرة ونصائح ثمينة يمكن ان تكون مرجعية لنا كمهندسين شباب فى بداية طريق العمل الهندسى الطويل .


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 فبراير 2015)

افة الامة العربيه تفضيل اهل الثقه علي اهل الخبرة 

تحياتي م سيف ......واتفق معك في كل ما طرحت


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (28 فبراير 2015)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> افة الامة العربيه تفضيل اهل الثقه علي اهل الخبرة
> 
> تحياتي م سيف ......واتفق معك في كل ما طرحت



و واقع الحال زميلي الكريم أن أهل الخبرة لا يسعون للثقة و أهل الثقة لا يملكون الخبرة ..
تحياتي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 فبراير 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> و واقع الحال زميلي الكريم أن أهل الخبرة لا يسعون للثقة و أهل الثقة لا يملكون الخبرة ..
> تحياتي



السعي للثقه يجب ان يكون مبني علي الكفاءة .......وهذا ما لا يحدث ...يعني المالك المفروض يعتمد علي ممثل له يكون كفء ولديه الحجه والمنطق والخبرة للتميز بين المواقف لاختيار افضلها واصلحها للمشروع ككل حني لو كان الموقف الاصلح ضد رغبة المالك نفسه او ضد مصلحته الشخصيه ......لكن كل مالك دلوقتي يبحث عمن يطيعه في اي شئ يقوله حتي لو ادي الي كوارث .........وطبعا من يفوز بالثقه علي هذا الاساس يعمل لمصلحته الشخصيه فقط لاغير حتي مصلحة المالك تاتي في المرتبه الثانيه 

ونسال الله السلامه


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (28 فبراير 2015)

الاستاذ سيف بارك الله بك :
و اشكرك لردك الكريم و اتمنى من الجميع أن يأخذ بنصيحتك و خاصة من زملائنا المشرفين و المقاولين 
و أذكر قصة صغيرة حصلت مع أحد المهندسين :
فقد أخبرني نتيجة ضغوط المقاول الرئيسي و المالك فقد تم انزياح جدار بيزمنت 29 سم عن محوره و تحدث لي مهندس المشروع و قال لي مع الفورمان ان الاستشاري قد لا يرحمنا و المقاول الرئيسي أيضا فماذا نفعل أجبتهم لا شيء و بعد زيارة الموقع و الاطلاع على الواقع قلت لهم أخبر المسؤول و من وجهة نظرنا ان الجدار ممكن صبه ب سماكة 59 سم بدلا من 30 سم و عند التحدث للمهندس المسؤول كان متفهما و اخبر بنفس الحل .
المهم جدا أن لا يتحامل المشرف على المقاول و أن لا يخفي المقاول اخطائه عند ذلك ينصلح حالنا أيضا.
أكرر شكري لك و لهذه الخبرة التي يرفع لها القبعة 

و بالتوفيق


----------



## عبد القدوس الجزائري (28 فبراير 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> قضية من (يقود) المشاريع الهندسية الفكر الهندسي أم الفكر الاستثماري ..
> قد تقول سيادتك أنهما لا ينفصلان و أنهما كمثل دفتي القارب و أنا أتفق معك في ذلك تماما و لكن الواقع لا يصدق ذلك ..
> فالاستثمار تحول كما قلت الى (فهلوة) و (جشع) و *يفتقد الى الأسس المهنية و الأخلاقية..*
> حقيقة أؤمن بأن مهنة الهندسة مهنة راقية و يجب على المهندس أن يرتب (أولوياته) جيدا *فالهندسة تقود الاستثمار و ليس العكس ..*
> ...



حقا أستاذ @سيف الدين مرزوق لقد كانت إجابتك شافية كافية بارك الله فيك و زادك الله علما و نفعك ونفع بك الأمة.
لا أريد أن آخذ من وقتك أستاذ و لكن إضافة بسيطة فقط: 

* إن الإستثمار الذي يفتقد للأسس المهنية و الأخلاقية لا يسمى (نظريا) إستثمار و لكن هو النصب و الإحتيال (سواءا كان مقننا أو غير ذالك).
* كما ان الفلسفة و الرياضيات جائت لخدمة الهندسة و العلوم الاخرى فإن الهندسة جائت لخدمة الإستثمار و التطور، و قد يكون العكس صحيحا بشكل أقل.

 بالتوفـــــــــــــق​


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (1 مارس 2015)

abo alafkar قال:


> الاستاذ سيف بارك الله بك :
> و اشكرك لردك الكريم و اتمنى من الجميع أن يأخذ بنصيحتك و خاصة من زملائنا المشرفين و المقاولين
> و أذكر قصة صغيرة حصلت مع أحد المهندسين :
> فقد أخبرني نتيجة ضغوط المقاول الرئيسي و المالك فقد تم انزياح جدار بيزمنت 29 سم عن محوره و تحدث لي مهندس المشروع و قال لي مع الفورمان ان الاستشاري قد لا يرحمنا و المقاول الرئيسي أيضا فماذا نفعل أجبتهم لا شيء و بعد زيارة الموقع و الاطلاع على الواقع قلت لهم أخبر المسؤول و من وجهة نظرنا ان الجدار ممكن صبه ب سماكة 59 سم بدلا من 30 سم و عند التحدث للمهندس المسؤول كان متفهما و اخبر بنفس الحل .
> ...



بالفعل الشفافية و الصدق من أهم عناصر حل المشاكل و كنت أستخدم تعبيرا مجازيا مع الزملاء في فريق العمل قائلا لأحدهم (اذا قتلت قتيل عرفنا أنك دفنته هنا) !!
بمعنى مهما كان حجم الخطأ لا تحاول اخفاءه ..
و ذلك يرتبط بما ذكرته من قبل عن رد فعلي عند حدوث الأخطاء حيث نتوقف عن الحديث عن المشكلة نفسها و نبدأ في الحديث عن الحلول و نتجنب القاء اللوم أو التملص من المسؤولية ..
تحياتي


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (1 مارس 2015)

عبدو الجزائري قال:


> حقا أستاذ @سيف الدين مرزوق لقد كانت إجابتك شافية كافية بارك الله فيك و زادك الله علما و نفعك ونفع بك الأمة.
> لا أريد أن آخذ من وقتك أستاذ و لكن إضافة بسيطة فقط:
> 
> * إن الإستثمار الذي يفتقد للأسس المهنية و الأخلاقية لا يسمى (نظريا) إستثمار و لكن هو النصب و الإحتيال (سواءا كان مقننا أو غير ذالك).
> ...



أتفق معك تماما و هذا ما قصدته و من مظاهر فساد الاستثمار أن يتداخل مع أسس الهندسة و من مظاهر تراجع الهندسة ألا تجد حلولا و بدائل لتحقيق أهداف الاستثمار ..
تحياتي


----------



## عمر عبدالله (1 مارس 2015)

م سيف ما رأيك فى ان يحدد المهندس مساره بمايتوائم مع شخصه كأن يكون مهندس مواقع تنفيذ او اشراف او مهندس تصميم او مكتب فنى للتسعير والجداول الزمنية وغيره . بعد التخرج مباشرة عملت فى المواقع ولم اطيق صخبها ومشاكلها والغش الموجود فيها فتركت العمل بعد شهرين فقط ومنذ ذلك الحين قررت الا اعمل الا فى مجال التصميم فقط ( حتى بدون اشراف على هذه التصاميم ) . هل انت مع هذا المسلك ام انك تعتبره نوع من الهروب من الاعمال التى تتطلب مسئوليات أكبر ؟


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (1 مارس 2015)

عمر عبدالله قال:


> م سيف ما رأيك فى ان يحدد المهندس مساره بمايتوائم مع شخصه كأن يكون مهندس مواقع تنفيذ او اشراف او مهندس تصميم او مكتب فنى للتسعير والجداول الزمنية وغيره . بعد التخرج مباشرة عملت فى المواقع ولم اطيق صخبها ومشاكلها والغش الموجود فيها فتركت العمل بعد شهرين فقط ومنذ ذلك الحين قررت الا اعمل الا فى مجال التصميم فقط ( حتى بدون اشراف على هذه التصاميم ) . هل انت مع هذا المسلك ام انك تعتبره نوع من الهروب من الاعمال التى تتطلب مسئوليات أكبر ؟



و الله يا صديقي العزيز أنا شخصيا حددت مساري بما يتواءم مع شخصيتي و خصوصا بعد أن بدأت حياتي العملية بهيئة استشارية كبرى فقررت أن أواصل العمل بالأعمال الاستشارية بعيدا عن المقاولات ..
و خلال الخمس سنوات الأخيرة تركت العمل بادارة المشاريع الى العمل بالتصميم ..
و لكني لا أعتقد أنني كنت سابتعد عن العمل بالاشراف على أعمال التنفيذ في وقت مبكر من العمر و قد تسألني و ما الفارق سأقول لك بأن الفارق كبير جدا ..
حيث أنني لم أترك العمل في مجال التنفيذ بسبب الغش أو المشاكل الفنية أو التنفيذية و لكنني تركته عندما تقدمت في الخبرة الى مواقع ادارية قريبة من دائرة أخذ القرار و هنا وجدت المشاكل أكبر كثيرا من مشاكل الموقع الفنية و أكبر مني شخصيا ..
ما اقصده هو لا تتنازل عن الحد الأدنى من خبرة العمل التنفيذي لأنها ضرورية جدا سواء اتجهت للتصميم أو المكتب الفني ..
تحياتي


----------



## kiloNewton (3 مارس 2015)

حوار ممتع وشيق ...
استاذي المهندس سيف ما نصيحتك للمهندس المتجه للتصميم من ناحية طبيعة العمل و البحث عن فرص اخرى 
هل ترى ان يجب على المهندس المصمم ان يبحث عن تجديد لطبيعة المشاريع التي يعمل بها بحيث يبحث عن فرص يعمل بها على مواد اخرى او انظمة غير التي اعتادها وهل في حال كان في العمل يتم التعامل معه بشكل جيد هل يتخلى عنه مقابل العمل في مشاريع مختلفة واكتساب خبرات جديدة
بمعنى اخر ما نصيحتك بترتيب الاولويات في مختلف المراحل العمرية 
البحث عن الخبرة المتنوعة ......المعاملة الحسنة و الراحة في بيئة العمل ...المادة ..
ودمتم بود


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (3 مارس 2015)

kiloNewton قال:


> حوار ممتع وشيق ...
> استاذي المهندس سيف ما نصيحتك للمهندس المتجه للتصميم من ناحية طبيعة العمل و البحث عن فرص اخرى
> هل ترى ان يجب على المهندس المصمم ان يبحث عن تجديد لطبيعة المشاريع التي يعمل بها بحيث يبحث عن فرص يعمل بها على مواد اخرى او انظمة غير التي اعتادها وهل في حال كان في العمل يتم التعامل معه بشكل جيد هل يتخلى عنه مقابل العمل في مشاريع مختلفة واكتساب خبرات جديدة
> بمعنى اخر ما نصيحتك بترتيب الاولويات في مختلف المراحل العمرية
> ...



السؤال صعب و محير بالطبع و لكن ..
شوف يا سيدي ..
سوف نستبعد الظروف (الاستثنائية) أو (الملحة) التي قد تدفعك لترجيح أحد هذه العوامل كالعامل (المادي) مثلا ..
لنبدأ بالحديث عن مزايا كل عنصر و دعني أفتتح أولا بالمعاملة الحسنة ..
المعاملة (الحسنة) شرط لازم و غير كافي ..
و هي تساعد على الاستقرار و الابداع و تزيد من انتماء الفرد الى (أسرة) المؤسسة و هذا عامل هام جدا بلا شك ..
و اذا كان في المقابل المعاملة (السيئة) فكما قلت من قبل يجب (اعلاء) قيمة (شخصية) المهندس و اعلاء قيمة تلك (المهنة) الراقية ..
اذن فلا يوجد خيار و لا يصح قبول المعاملة السيئة مهما كانت البدائل أو الخيارات و هنا تكون شخصية (الثائر) المحمودة التي تسعى لتغيير النفس و تغيير واقع الأوطان ..
أما اذا كنت تقصد بالمعاملة الحسنة تلك (الحميمية) و الصبغة (الودية) التي تتصف بها بعض الشركات مقابل (الجدية) و الصبغة (الرسمية) التي تتصف بها بعض الشركات الأخرى فهنا يقل تأثير هذا العامل و لا يتم ترجيحه الا اذا تساوت أوزان باقي العوامل و لكن قد يميل البعض لترجيحه أيضا في مراحل متقدمة من العمر بعد أن تتنوع الخبرات و تتراجع أهمية العامل المادي ..
ثانيا دعنا نتكلم عن المادة ..
و قد تكون أكثر هذه العوامل تعقيدا ..
و لكن سيقل هذا التعقيد كلما حصرنا بعض المتغيرات و سيادتك سهلت ذلك عندما حددت طبيعة العمل و هي (التصميم) ..
و هنا ستبرز أهمية تعريف المراحل العمرية و تعريف الخبرات المتنوعة ..
و لا تتعجب لو تعاملت مع فترة زمنية تساوي (10) سنوات ..
لأن هذه الفترة تشير لعامل مهم و هو عدم (استعجال) التغيير ..
و لأن تنوع الخبرات لا يكون في الهندسةو (النواحي الفنية) فقط ..
خلال العشر سنوات الأولى و على تفاوت القدرات الشخصية ستنضج شخصية المهندس من خلال التجارب و الصعاب ..
و ألفت النظر الى مزايا أن تعمل Long term لدى أحد الشركات حيث سيتيح لك ذلك التدرج في (المسؤوليات) و المناصب (الادارية) و لو كان تنوع الخبرات (الفنية) أقل ..
لذلك لا أنصح بأن تقل فترة عملك - اذا أتيحت الفرصة - بأحد المؤسسات عن (5) سنوات و حتى لو لم تتنوع (التجارب) فستتنوع الخبرات (الحياتية) و (المهنية) و (الادارية) و ستزداد (القدرات) الذاتية و ستكتمل الشخصية (نضجا) و تكون أكثر استعدادا للانتقال الى تجربة جديدة و النجاح فيها ..
و نعود للحديث عن الجانب المادي ..
خلال العشر سنوات الأولى لا (أنزعج) اذا قدمت العامل المادي و أعتقد أنه - في مجال التصميم - سيرتبط ارتباطا وثيقا من خلال تجربتي بمدى رقي المؤسسة ..
و لكن ما (يزعجني) هو تقديمه (على حساب) العوامل (الأدبية) و (المبادئ) ..
بمعنى يمكنك اختيار المؤسسة التي ستعمل بها بناء على العرض المادي و لكن لا يمكن الاختيار بين الجانب (المادي) و الكرامة الشخصية مثلا فمن يحافظ على كرامته الشخصية لن يحتاج مزيدا من النصح ..
خلال العشر سنوات التالية ستبرز أهمية عامل لم تذكره سيادتك و هو (الترقي) و (التدرج) المهني ..
في هذه المرحلة و هي المرحلة (الأهم) و التي سيكون عطاء المهندس في قمته و من الطبيعي أن تتنوع و تكثر فيها الفرص لا يجب أن ينسى المهندس نفسه و لا يتعالى عن (المسميات) و (المسؤوليات) الوظيفية لأن هذا الترقي سيساعد على تحقيق تنوع الخبرات و الراحة في بيئة العمل و المقابل المادي ..
لذلك أنصح بأن تضع هذا العامل مقدما في الاعتبار عند الاختيار في هذه المرحلة مع الأخذ في الاعتبار (حجم) المؤسسة التي تعمل بها فكلما زاد حجم المؤسسة كلما كان الترقي أصعب و لكن سيكون الخيار بين الانتقال الى مؤسسة كبرى تضيف لخبراتك و تضيف لسيرتك الذاتية و بين الانتقال الى مؤسسة قد تكون اقل حجما مع منصب أكبر ..
و قبل أن نصل الى العشر سنوات الثالثة يجب أن نتوقف قليلا أمام حقيقة و سنة من سنن الكون ..
لنمثل مجال العمل كهرم كلما اقتربت من قمته كلما قلت مساحة قاعدته و بالتالي قلت فرص العمل لذلك و باعتبار أنك أحسنت الاختيار في المراحل السابقة قد تبرز أولوية الاستقرار بالمؤسسة التي تعمل بها كبيئة عمل مريحة تحتفظ فيها بمكانتك و تدرجك الوظيفي أو قد يظهر فيها بشكل استثنائي الاتجاه للعمل الخاص ..
حقيقة القضية التي ناقشتها (شائكة) و تختلف فيها وجهات النظر و أرجو أن أكون وفقت في الادلاء بدلوي حيث حاولت أن أكون (واقعيا) بقدر الامكان و أدعو الزملاء الأعزاء للادلاء بآراءهم في هذا النقاش ..
تحياتي


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (3 مارس 2015)

أو أن أشير بمزيد من الوضوح لعدم الاستعجال في تنوع الخبرات لأن تنوع الخبرات يمكن أن يتم التمهيد له بجهد شخصي في مجال التصميم خصوصا كما أن العمل التراكمي -و لو كان في مجال واحد و مشاريع بنفس الحجم- سيعطي مزيدا من سعة الأفق و القدرة على النجاح ..
في المقابلات الشخصية في الكثير من الشركات الكبرى و الأجنبية بشكل خاص لا يتم مناقشة خبراتك بقدر مناقشة سماتك الشخصية و قدرتك على النجاح في التجارب الجديدة ..
تحياتي


----------



## م.محمد ابو المجد (4 مارس 2015)

جزا الله خيرا لكل القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع وهذه اللقاءات الممتازة والمفيدة جدا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (19 مارس 2015)

ما أجمل أن يجلس المرء فى مجلس الحكماء

كم أستفدنا من الحديث العذب والكلمات الصادقة 

للصديق والزميل والمشرف والمهندس القدير

أستاذنا مهندس سيف الدين

إننا جميعا سعداء بوجودك معنا فى هذا اللمتلقي

وأكثر الله من أمثالك أيها الرجل الخلوق الأمين 

لن توفيك عبارة الشكر حقك ومكانتك 

تقبل منى ومن كل الزملاء والأصدقاء

جزيل الشكر والتقدير

وأترك هذه الصفحات لزملائي الأعزاء
أن يختاروا كنزا جديدا من كنوز هذا اللمتلقى الغالى
نتحاور معه ونستفيد من علمه وخلقه

دمتم جميعا أحبائي بألف خير
​


----------



## shams alafag (22 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## shams alafag (22 مارس 2015)

مشكورين


----------



## mecheil.edwar (24 مارس 2015)

أنتظر من الزملاء
أن يتم أختيار أحد الزملاء حتى نتحاور معه 
ونستفيد من علمه وخبرته
تحياتى لكم جميعا​


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (24 مارس 2015)

أقترح استضافة الزميل [MENTION=859646]ayelamayem77[/MENTION]
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## ayelamayem77 (24 مارس 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> أقترح استضافة الزميل @ayelamayem77
> مع خالص تحياتي


أشكر المهندس/القدير سيف علي الإستضافه

أسمي :أيمن محمود أبو العمايم مهندس مدني دفعه 2000 هندسه الاسكندريه بعد تأديه الخدمه العسكريه عملت مع شركه بوليمار في تنفيذ عباره (R.c culvert) في مطار النزهه كمهندس تنفيذ و كان ذلك بعد التخرج مباشره كنت مهندس المقاول و كنت مشرف علي كل الاعمال من الحفر حتي إنتهاء الاعمال ثم توجهت بعد ذلك للعمل المكتبي فعملت مهندس مكتب فني في مشروع سان ستفانو بالاسكندريه مع شركه murray and roberts لمده سنتين و نصف في أعمال shop drawings 
https://plus.google.com/11242424316...5998505058912444034&oid=118364511345244607079
ثم بعد إنتهاء الاعمال أتجهت للعمل بمكتب المهنس/ صبري بالاسكندريه لمده 5 شهور و بعد ذلك توجهت للعمل في مجموعه بن لادن السعوديه بالقاهره في مشروع تطوير وقف الملك عبد العزيز ثم سافرت بعد ذلك الي مكه المكرمه و كان لي الشرف في العمل في توسعه المسعي و للحديث بقيه إن شاء الله


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 مارس 2015)

*ما شاء الله م. ايمن .. ربنا يبارك ليك يا رب .
ولكن ما اهم ما تحب ان تعمله لابنك ان كان ليكون مهندسا ان شاء الله . ماذا ستوصيه له ؟
هل قابلتك مشكلة تنفيذية كانت وصلت لحجم كبير ؟ وكيف توصلتم للحل ؟ وما تعلمته منها او ما تعملته من بعض المشاكل التى واجهتك كمهندس تنفيذ ؟ 
*


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (24 مارس 2015)

شكرا مهندس أيمن على تلبية الدعوة و أعو مهندس ميشيل [MENTION=432469]mecheil.edwar[/MENTION] و الأصدقاء لحوار ثري مع المهندس القدير أيمن ..
تحياتي


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (25 مارس 2015)

لمسنا منكم بقوة مهندس أيمن فهما ذكيا و عميقا للأكواد الانشائية فكيف تكون لديكم هذا الفهم ..
تحياتي


----------



## ayelamayem77 (25 مارس 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *ما شاء الله م. ايمن .. ربنا يبارك ليك يا رب .
> ولكن ما اهم ما تحب ان تعمله لابنك ان كان ليكون مهندسا ان شاء الله . ماذا ستوصيه له ؟
> هل قابلتك مشكلة تنفيذية كانت وصلت لحجم كبير ؟ وكيف توصلتم للحل ؟ وما تعلمته منها او ما تعملته من بعض المشاكل التى واجهتك كمهندس تنفيذ ؟
> *



لم أعمل في التنفيذ أكثر من سنه و كنت حيث التخرج المشكله التي واجهتني في تنفيذ culvert كانت طبيعه الارض كان المطلوب عمل حفر بعمق 6 متر للوصول لمنسوب التأسيس و كانت الارض رخوه جدا كلما قمت بالحفر كانت تعود مره أخري الي منسوبها الطبيعي ثاني يوم و لم يكن هناك في العقد بند سند جوانب الحفر


----------



## ayelamayem77 (25 مارس 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> لمسنا منكم بقوة مهندس أيمن فهما ذكيا و عميقا للأكواد الانشائية فكيف تكون لديكم هذا الفهم ..
> تحياتي



الذي دفعني لفهم الاكواد بشكل عميق هو إستفذاذ من أحد المهندسين و كان مهندس مصمم يعمل في مكتب محرم بخوم و لكنه ترك العمل و شارك معنا في العمل بمجموعه بن لادن في القاهره و كنت أعمل تحت أشرافه كلما كان يحدث خلاف كان يقول لي باللفظ (أنت تعرف حاجه في aci) و كنت طبعا أسكت 
حتي سافرت الي مكه و تعرفت علي المهندس القدير عادل شديد و كان يعمل بدار الهندسه في الاشراف علي مشروع وقف الملك عبد العزيز فتكلمت معه كيف أفهم الaci فقال لي عليك بكتاب pca notes on aci318-99 و كانت البدايه من هنا


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (25 مارس 2015)

لقد ذكرت يا بشمهندس أنك عملت في أعمال اعداد رسومات الورشة و هذا يعد من أعمال المكتب القني فما هي الخبرات المطلوبة من مهندس المكتب الفني من وجهة نظرك و تجربتك ..
و ما هو الدور الذي قمت به في كل من مشروع تطوير وقف الملك عبد العزيز ثم سافرت بعد ذلك الي مكه المكرمه و مشروع توسعه المسعي ..
تحياتي


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (25 مارس 2015)

و لا يجب أن يمر ما ذكرته من تحويل الطاقات السلبية الى طاقات ايجابية بالارادة و التعلم كما ورد في الحديث الشريف (انما العلم بالتعلم) دون توقف ..
رغم الملمح الكوميدي في المشهد (أنت تعرف حاجه في aci) !!
حيث حولت (استفزاز) المهندس الزميل الى طاقة ايجابية لتعلم و فهم الكود الأمريكي بهذا الالمام الذكي الذي نلحظه من مشاركاتك و الذي تثير فيه نقاشا في العديد من النقاط التي لم نكن نتوقف عندها ..
تحياتي


----------



## ayelamayem77 (25 مارس 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> لقد ذكرت يا بشمهندس أنك عملت في أعمال اعداد رسومات الورشة و هذا يعد من أعمال المكتب القني فما هي الخبرات المطلوبة من مهندس المكتب الفني من وجهة نظرك و تجربتك ..
> و ما هو الدور الذي قمت به في كل من مشروع تطوير وقف الملك عبد العزيز ثم سافرت بعد ذلك الي مكه المكرمه و مشروع توسعه المسعي ..
> تحياتي


الاعمال التي قمت بها هي أعداد الرسومات التنفيذيه بشكل متقن تماما لتنفذ كما هيو هذا يجعل المهندس يفهم shop drawing بشكل سليم 
المشكله هنا أن اعمال الورشه في هذه المشاريع غير التقليديه معقده لكثره التفاصيل و طرق التنفيذ المختلفه كما حدوث كثير من المشاكل خلال التنفيذ مما يلزم إيجاد حلول لها


----------



## ayelamayem77 (25 مارس 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> و لا يجب أن يمر ما ذكرته من تحويل الطاقات السلبية الى طاقات ايجابية بالارادة و التعلم كما ورد في الحديث الشريف (انما العلم بالتعلم)..
> رغم الملح الكوميدي في المشهد (أنت تعرف حاجه في aci) !!
> حيث حولت (استفزاز) المهندس الزميل الى طاقة ايجابية لتعلم و فهم الكود الأمريكي بهذا الالمام الذكي الذي نلحظه من مشاركاتك و الذي تثير فيه نقاشا في العديد من النقاط التي لم نكن نتوقف عندها ..
> تحياتي



نعم دفعني الإستفذاذ للتعلم و لم أكتفي بالمرجع السابق بل قمت بشراء العديد من المراجع للفهم و التحصيل بشكل صحيح ثم قمت بعد ذلك بإعداد كثير من النوت الحسابيه خاضه بتصميم الخرسانه المسلحه و الخرسانه سابقه الصب و إخذت عليها أعتمدات من أستشاريين محترمين مثل دار الهندسه و الديار السعوديه
نصيحه لكل مهندس لم يحصل علي فرصه كان يتمناها أو لم يعمل في مجال كان يرغب فيه
تعلم بنفسك و لا تخجل من التعلم و سيفتح الله عليك و يعوضك خيرا

أريد كذلك أن أشكر كل مهندس قام بنشر علمه و لم يبخل به و شارك خبراته مثل المهندس/ إسانه نواره و المهندس/سيف و المهندس/ميشيل و المهندس/رزق و المهندس/محمد أبو مريم و المهندس/حسين رضا و المهندس/محمود السقار و الدكتور/ يوسف و المهندس/ سامر غيرهم الكثير فبارك الله فيكم

نصيحه أخري لكل مهندس فتح الله عليه و بفضل الله عز و جل عمل في مجال جيد و كسب كثير من الخبرات فشعر بنفسه كأنه العالم الوحيد و غيره لا يفهمون أقول له يا أخي هذا فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء و الله ذو الفضل العظيم


----------



## ayelamayem77 (25 مارس 2015)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> الاعمال التي قمت بها هي أعداد الرسومات التنفيذيه بشكل متقن تماما لتنفذ كما هيو هذا يجعل المهندس يفهم shop drawing بشكل سليم
> المشكله هنا أن اعمال الورشه في هذه المشاريع غير التقليديه معقده لكثره التفاصيل و طرق التنفيذ المختلفه كما حدوث كثير من المشاكل خلال التنفيذ مما يلزم إيجاد حلول لها


انصح كل المهندسين الذين يعملون في مجال shop drawing بتعلم برنامج revit فهو المستقبل كنت أتكلم مع صديق لي يعمل في دار الهندسه بالقاهره في مراجعه shop drawing فقال لي كل مشروع له model revit و لذلك الاتجاه الان في هذا المجال هو BIM فنصحني بRevit و برنامج navisworks
أستخدام الauto cad سيصبح قليل خلال السنوات القادمه الاتجاه مره أخري سيكون بقوه الي BIM


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (25 مارس 2015)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> فعملت مهندس مكتب فني في مشروع سان ستفانو بالاسكندريه مع شركه murray and roberts لمده سنتين و نصف في أعمال shop drawings
> https://plus.google.com/11242424316...5998505058912444034&oid=118364511345244607079
> ثم بعد إنتهاء الاعمال أتجهت للعمل بمكتب المهنس/ صبري بالاسكندريه لمده 5 شهور و بعد ذلك توجهت للعمل في مجموعه بن لادن السعوديه بالقاهره في مشروع تطوير وقف الملك عبد العزيز ثم سافرت بعد ذلك الي مكه المكرمه و كان لي الشرف في العمل في توسعه المسعي و للحديث بقيه إن شاء الله


 [MENTION=859646]ayelamayem77[/MENTION]
ما شاء الله يا هندسة
سان ستفانو أنا أدربت فيها شهر

أما صبري فاشتغلت معاة من مارس 2005 أعتقد أنك كنت أتنقلت لبن لادن عند ذلك الوقت
يا محاسن الصدف


----------



## ayelamayem77 (25 مارس 2015)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> @ayelamayem77
> ما شاء الله يا هندسة
> سان ستفانو أنا أدربت فيها شهر
> 
> ...


أنا التقيت معك يا محمد و عرفني عليك المهندس/صبري مره واحده فقط و كنت فعلا في زياره للمكتب عنده بعد تركه و العمل في بن لادن كان هو في ذلك الوقت مهتم بموضوع tekla structures فهل تعلم أخباره؟


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (25 مارس 2015)

[MENTION=859646]ayelamayem77[/MENTION]
ما أصعب ما قابلك في ال SHOPDRAWING في مشاريع الحرم؟

ما هو تخصصك الحالي
المسمي الوظيفي الحالي
اهم البرامج التي تعتمد عليها في ال shopdrawings 
اهم البرامج التي تعتمد عليها في التحليل والتصميم
هل تستخدم شيتات أكسل في التصميم وهل تراجع اي شيت من غير اعدادك؟وما أفضلها من وجهة نظرك؟
ما أهم الكتب والمراجع التي تنصح بجعلها صديق للمهندس في فراغة؟ومداومة الإطلاع عليها؟

وجزاكم الله خيرا علي كل ما قدمتم وبارك فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## ayelamayem77 (25 مارس 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> لقد ذكرت يا بشمهندس أنك عملت في أعمال اعداد رسومات الورشة و هذا يعد من أعمال المكتب القني فما هي الخبرات المطلوبة من مهندس المكتب الفني من وجهة نظرك و تجربتك ..
> و ما هو الدور الذي قمت به في كل من مشروع تطوير وقف الملك عبد العزيز ثم سافرت بعد ذلك الي مكه المكرمه و مشروع توسعه المسعي ..
> تحياتي



أهم حاجه هو العمل مع مدير ذو خبره عند عملي في مشروع سان إستفانو كان مديرنا هو الاستاذ الدكتور/ هاني عثمان أستاذ بجامعه الزقازيق في ماده الstructure و كان ذو خبره واسعه تعلمت علي يده الكثير و خاصه sap2000 
كذلك العمل في الشركات الاجنبيه مختلف مما يعطي أي مهندس في أي مجال خبرات حسنه


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (25 مارس 2015)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> أنا التقيت معك يا محمد و عرفني عليك المهندس/صبري مره واحده فقط و كنت فعلا في زياره للمكتب عنده بعد تركه و العمل في بن لادن كان هو في ذلك الوقت مهتم بموضوع tekla structures فهل تعلم أخباره؟



ايوة أنا فاكر
الاخبار مختلفة جدا - تم اخذ التوكيل ونشر البرنامج بكل شركات الإستيل بمصر
http://www.bimes.com/

وعلي اتصال مستمر معهم ومع م محمد عامر - هتلقية عندي علي الفيس وبعدي عليهم في الأجازات ماعدا الأجازة الماضية لقصرها.


----------



## ayelamayem77 (25 مارس 2015)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> @ayelamayem77
> ما أصعب ما قابلك في ال SHOPDRAWING في مشاريع الحرم؟
> 
> ما هو تخصصك الحالي
> ...



متخصص الان في كل ما يتعلق بالتصميم الخاص بالخرسانه المسلحه كمهندس يعمل في شركه مقاولات و ليس كمهندس يعمل بمكتب تصميم
المسمي الوظيفي SENIOR STRUCTURAL ENGINEER
حتي الان نستخدم الAUTOCAD و لكن بدأ العمل علي برنامج REVIT بشكل قليل
عندي باقه كامله منEXCEL SHEETS تستخدم في التصميم
البرامج الهندسيه المستخدمه SAP2000 V17 SAFE V12 و ETABS V9
الكتب التي فعلا فادتني بشكل كبير و قمت بشرائها كما يلي
Seismic and Wind Design of Concrete Buildings 2006
2009 IBC Structural Provisions Handbook
STRUCTURAL SESMIC DESIGN MANUAL 2006 VOL1
و أفضلهم علي الاطلاق المرجعين للمؤلف العبقري David A. Fanella, Ph.D., S.E., P.E., F.ASCE
*Design of Low-Rise Reinforced Concrete Buildings*
Structural Load Determination Under 2009 IBC

و لا أنسي طبعا المرجع القيم PCA NOTES ON ACI318


----------



## ayelamayem77 (25 مارس 2015)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> ايوة أنا فاكر
> الاخبار مختلفة جدا - تم اخذ التوكيل ونشر البرنامج بكل شركات الإستيل بمصر
> http://www.bimes.com/
> 
> وعلي اتصال مستمر معهم ومع م محمد عامر - هتلقية عندي علي الفيس وبعدي عليهم في الأجازات ماعدا الأجازة الماضية لقصرها.


ألاحظ بالسعوديه و مصر الrevitأكثر أنتشارا في مجال الخرسانه المسلحه ما رأيك؟


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (25 مارس 2015)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> ألاحظ بالسعوديه و مصر الrevitأكثر أنتشارا في مجال الخرسانه المسلحه ما رأيك؟



الصرع في عالم التسويق لل BIM
ينحصر بين 3 شركات عالمية
1-Bentley
وهي أقوي شركة في عالم التصميم والتحليل الهندسي علي الإطلاق ولا ينافسها الا ال CSI في جزء صغير وهو التحليل الإنشائي والتصميم
ولها مجموعات قوية في التصميم بعد إستحوذها علي ال StaadPro مثل مجموعة ال ram ومجموعات أخري متخصصة في الطرق والكباري وغيره
ولديها مجموعات كاملة للمواقع الصناعية
وقامت أيضا بشراء ال prosteel برنامج ألماني لشوبتروج وأطلقت علية ProStructure وهو ينافس ال rivet و tekla

ف bentley بدأوا من أعلي المسار الي أسفل - أي من التصميم الي الشوبترونج- فهم أقوي في عالم ال engineering A&D مقارنة بالتفاصيل والمخططات الورشة والتصنيع عموماً
خصوصاً ال ram connection فلم أري نوتة حسابية تفصيلية بمرجعيتها بالكود والتعويض في المعادلات كالحل اليدوي وأيضا ram concept وهو الأساس في ال post tension slabs وسحب سوق ال Adapt

2- Trimble
حيث اشترت شركة tekla 
وtekla أشترت شركة ال CSC ولها برنامج رائع في التصميم والشوبترونج كما الكود وهو CSC Orion وعيبة أنة برنامج أنجليزي - والإنجليز عندهم عزة نفس أن لم يكن غرور- فكان البرنامج لا يدعم التصميم بال ACI ويدعم الأكواد الأوربية والأسيوية !!

وكان رائي فية في 2008 انة افضل برنامج للمهندس المصمم والشوبترونج لو أضافوا الكود الإمريكي

فالآن مجموعة Trimble عندها برامج BIM في ال structure من A&D الي ال shopdrawings
وميزة تكلا أنهم بدأوا من اسفل المسار الي أعلي - أي من الشوبترونج للتصميم- فهم أقوي في التفاصيل والمخططات الورشة والتصنيع عموماً وتحاول دخوال عالم ال engineering A&D بشراء برامج جاهزة كمجموعة CSC (orion, fasttrac

3-autodesk
بداءوا من الوسط بتوفير بيئة متوسطة للمكاتب الهندسية وشركات المقاولاات والمصانع وهي ال AutoCad
وتحاول دخول ال Engineering بشراء وتطوير ال Robot Structural
ودخول عالم ال detailing و ال shopdrawings مع ال BIM بشراء وتطوير ال Revit

من هنا تتضح الصورة في قوة كل مجموعة وعلية يعتمد الإختيار طبقاً للإستخدام 
مع إضافة قوة الشركة التسويقية والتطويرية وهي في صالح www.autodesk.com وهو سبب الإنتشار حيث كان في البداية يتم منح من معة نسخة اوتوكاد رسمية برنامج ريفيت بدون مقابل مع تجديد نسخة الاوتوكاد


----------



## ayelamayem77 (25 مارس 2015)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> الصرع في عالم التسويق لل BIM
> ينحصر بين 3 شركات عالمية
> 1-Bentley
> وهي أقوي شركة في عالم التصميم والتحليل الهندسي علي الإطلاق ولا ينافسها الا ال CSI في جزء صغير وهو التحليل الإنشائي والتصميم
> ...


بارك الله فيك


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (25 مارس 2015)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> نعم دفعني الإستفذاذ للتعلم و لم أكتفي بالمرجع السابق بل قمت بشراء العديد من المراجع للفهم و التحصيل بشكل صحيح ثم قمت بعد ذلك بإعداد كثير من النوت الحسابيه خاضه بتصميم الخرسانه المسلحه و الخرسانه سابقه الصب و إخذت عليها أعتمدات من أستشاريين محترمين مثل دار الهندسه و الديار السعوديه
> نصيحه لكل مهندس لم يحصل علي فرصه كان يتمناها أو لم يعمل في مجال كان يرغب فيه
> تعلم بنفسك و لا تخجل من التعلم و سيفتح الله عليك و يعوضك خيرا
> 
> ...



ما شاء الله لاقوة الا بالله نفتخر ان يضم المنتدي النخبة الرائعة علما و خلقا و التزاما و هذا الموضوع الرائع يضيء لنا خطوات الرقي و التعلم فبعدما اصابني احباط رهيب عند بداية نزولي لمجال العمل لألتقي بمهندس ( ربنا يسامحه ) اشعرني ان الموضوع مستحييييييييييل قد كان لقاء ودي و ليس interview بالمعني الحرفي هو فقط كنت اود استشير اصحاب الخبرة في اي اتجاه اسير  خرجت من مكتبه و انا استشيط غضبا هل انا بدون قدرات تحصيلية او اعاقة ذهنية لأتخلي عن رجوعي لمجال العمل و خرجت وكلي عزم و تصميم علي قهر خرافة هذا الرجل و ان من يريد ان يتعلم لايحبطه امثال ذاك الرجل و فعلا كان ربنا يعينني وكانت هدية الحقيقة من الله عز و جل ان وفقني لمعرفة المنتدي هنا و قد كان الجميع فيه و ما زالوا معلمين اجلاء بينهم روح التعاون و تقديم العون 
اسئل الله عز و جل ان يدوم فضله برقي و علو و تقدم و استمرار المنتدي الكريم و اساتذته الأجلاء و اعضاءه الكرام
وفقكم الله جميعا للخير و جزاكم به


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (25 مارس 2015)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> ما شاء الله لاقوة الا بالله  نفتخر ان يضم المنتدي النخبة الرائعة علما و خلقا و التزاما و هذا الموضوع الرائع يضيء لنا خطوات الرقي و التعلم فبعدما اصابني احباط رهيب عند بداية نزولي لمجال العمل لألتقي بمهندس ( ربنا يسامحه ) اشعرني ان الموضوع مستحييييييييييل قد كان لقاء ودي و ليس interview بالمعني الحرفي هو فقط كنت اود استشير اصحاب الخبرة في اي اتجاه اسير  خرجت من مكتبه و انا استشيط غضبا هل انا بدون قدرات تحصيلية او اعاقة ذهنية لأتخلي عن رجوعي لمجال العمل و خرجت وكلي عزم و تصميم علي قهر خرافة هذا الرجل و ان من يريد ان يتعلم لايحبطه امثال ذاك الرجل و فعلا كان ربنا يعينني وكانت هدية الحقيقة من الله عز و جل ان وفقني لمعرفة المنتدي هنا و قد كان الجميع فيه و ما زالوا معلمين اجلاء بينهم روح التعاون و تقديم العون
> اسئل الله عز و جل ان يدوم فضله برقي و علو و تقدم و استمرار المنتدي الكريم و اساتذته الأجلاء و اعضاءه الكرام
> وفقكم الله جميعا للخير و جزاكم به



لذلك أدعو المهندسة الفاضلة [MENTION=439492]إقرأ و إرتقي[/MENTION] لسرد تجربة احدى الزميلات في سوق العمل و الصعوبات المختلفة التي تواجههن بعد استكمال الحوار الثري مع المهندس القدير أيمن أبو العمايم ..
تحياتي


----------



## ayelamayem77 (26 مارس 2015)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> لم أعمل في التنفيذ أكثر من سنه و كنت حيث التخرج المشكله التي واجهتني في تنفيذ culvert كانت طبيعه الارض كان المطلوب عمل حفر بعمق 6 متر للوصول لمنسوب التأسيس و كانت الارض رخوه جدا كلما قمت بالحفر كانت تعود مره أخري الي منسوبها الطبيعي ثاني يوم و لم يكن هناك في العقد بند سند جوانب الحفر



كما قلت كنت حديث التخرج و المشكله كلما قام الحفار بحفر جزء من الارض رجعت مره أخري كما كانت في اليوم التالي (very soft clay) فأستعنت ب2 حفار في وقت واحد أحدهم يقوم بالحفر و الاخر كانت واقف علي جانب الحفر بجانب عربه نقل كبيره لنقل مخلفات الحفر فتم تسريع الحفر بشكل ملحوظ للوصول الي منسوب التأسيس بأسرع وقت ممكن و لكن المشكله لم يكن هنالك سند لجوانب الحفر مما تسبب بأنهيار جزئي لجانب الحفر و لكن الحمدلله ربنا ستر و توقف الانهيار و تم الوصول لمنسوب التأسيس و و ضع طبقه ردم و أنتهت المشكله


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 مارس 2015)

ما أجمل الحكمة التى تقول تكلم حتى أراك
فنحن نعيد أكتشاف هؤلاء الزملاء حينما نستمع لحديثهم العذب وخبراتهم النافعة التى يقدمونها لنا 
تحية لك أيها مهندس القدير أيمن على كلماتك وخبراتك وتشجيع لنا جميعا أن نستزيد من العلم والمعرفة 
فتقدم لنا ليس فقط دروسا فى مجال العمل الهندسي بل أيضا خبرات بالحياة لعدم اليأس والمثابرة فى التعلم وطلب الرزق
أتابع حواركم الجميل...


----------



## ayelamayem77 (26 مارس 2015)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> ما شاء الله لاقوة الا بالله نفتخر ان يضم المنتدي النخبة الرائعة علما و خلقا و التزاما و هذا الموضوع الرائع يضيء لنا خطوات الرقي و التعلم فبعدما اصابني احباط رهيب عند بداية نزولي لمجال العمل لألتقي بمهندس ( ربنا يسامحه ) اشعرني ان الموضوع مستحييييييييييل قد كان لقاء ودي و ليس interview بالمعني الحرفي هو فقط كنت اود استشير اصحاب الخبرة في اي اتجاه اسير  خرجت من مكتبه و انا استشيط غضبا هل انا بدون قدرات تحصيلية او اعاقة ذهنية لأتخلي عن رجوعي لمجال العمل و خرجت وكلي عزم و تصميم علي قهر خرافة هذا الرجل و ان من يريد ان يتعلم لايحبطه امثال ذاك الرجل و فعلا كان ربنا يعينني وكانت هدية الحقيقة من الله عز و جل ان وفقني لمعرفة المنتدي هنا و قد كان الجميع فيه و ما زالوا معلمين اجلاء بينهم روح التعاون و تقديم العون
> اسئل الله عز و جل ان يدوم فضله برقي و علو و تقدم و استمرار المنتدي الكريم و اساتذته الأجلاء و اعضاءه الكرام
> وفقكم الله جميعا للخير و جزاكم به



شكرا علي كلامك الطيب حدث لي نفس ما حدث لك تماما بعد تخرجي ب3 سنوات حيث كان أملي أن أعمل بمجال التصميم و طبعا في هذا الوقت كنت أعمل في shop drawing في مشروع san-stefano بالاسكندريه فذهبت لشركه فورمتاليكو (خاصه بالتصميم المنشأت المعنديه) و كان المهندس 
يقول لي بالحرف الواحد نحن لا نعرف شيئ في الخرسانه المسلحه و انت لا تعلم شيئ في الاستيل و خلص الانترفيو بعد كام سؤال أستعراضي في مجال المنشأت المعدنيه و لا يخلو من السخريه.


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (26 مارس 2015)

بشمهندس أيمن ..
ما هي ملاحظاتك على المستوى الفني لمهندسي التصميم الانشائي في سوق العمل و ما يميزهم أو ينقصهم خصوصا فيما يتعلق بما أراه - من وجهة نظري - من عدم الاهتمام بالتدريب من جهات العمل بالمملكة و عدم وجود دعم فني للرامج الانشائية بسبب انتشار البرامج الغير مرخصة ..
تحياتي


----------



## ayelamayem77 (27 مارس 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> بشمهندس أيمن ..
> ما هي ملاحظاتك على المستوى الفني لمهندسي التصميم الانشائي في سوق العمل و ما يميزهم أو ينقصهم خصوصا فيما يتعلق بما أراه - من وجهة نظري - من عدم الاهتمام بالتدريب من جهات العمل بالمملكة و عدم وجود دعم فني للرامج الانشائية بسبب انتشار البرامج الغير مرخصة ..
> تحياتي


للأسف م/سيف لا يوجد أرتقاء بمستوي المهندسين إلا في مستوي محدود جدا من الشركات أما الغالبيه فلا يوجد تطوير عندي في الشركه لا يوجد أي تطوير كل ما تعلمته في التصميم و فهم الاكواد و شراء المراجع و فهم البرامج الهندسيه بنفسي فقط بدون تطوير أو نقل خبره من أحد


----------



## mecheil.edwar (30 مارس 2015)

مازلنا نتابع حديثكم مهندس أيمن
ولي سؤال إن أذنت لي 
ما هى أفضل الطرق للتعلم من وجهة نظرك وما هى خلاصة خبراتكم بمجال التعلم بالموضوعات الهندسية المختلفة فى ظل هذا الكم الهائل من المعلومات

تحياتى


----------



## ayelamayem77 (31 مارس 2015)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> مازلنا نتابع حديثكم مهندس أيمن
> ولي سؤال إن أذنت لي
> ما هى أفضل الطرق للتعلم من وجهة نظرك وما هى خلاصة خبراتكم بمجال التعلم بالموضوعات الهندسية المختلفة فى ظل هذا الكم الهائل من المعلومات
> 
> تحياتى


لنتكلم علي فهم الكود الامريكي aci-318 كمثال و كما قلت من قبل لم تكن لي أي خبره به حيث أنني لست مصمم بالأصل 
أولا لابد من أختيار مرجع جيد لأنه لو تم أختيار مرجع متواضع سيسبب أحباط للدارس حيث أنه لا يوجد نقل للخبره مثل العمل في مكتب للتصميم مثلا 
لنأخذ مثلا تجربتي مع pca notes on Aci318 قمت بالتركيز علي الفصول الاساسيه كتصميم العزم و القص للكمرات (إبدأ بالسهل حتي يمكنك الاستمرار) و المهم أيضا لفهم الموضوع الاستعانه بالامثله المحلوله لفهم نصوص الكود في بعض الاحيان النص يكون مبهم أو أحتماليه فهمه يكون خطأ (لاحظ لا يوجد معلم لك) ثم بعد ذلك قمت بعمل Excel sheets للموضوع السابق فذلك يعين علي الفهم أكثر و بعد ذلك قمت بالتنقل من فصل الي فصل بما يناسب ظروف العمل و إحتياجاته (مثلا لا يوجد عندنا تصميم pre-stressed concrete فلا داعي للدخول به و بعد الانتهاء من المواضيع المراد فهمه لابد من الاستعانه بأكثر من مرجع حيث أن كل مؤلف له وجهه نظر مختلفه مما يساعد علي فهم الموضوع بتعمق أكثر
الملخص
1-الاستعانه بمرجع جيد بالموضوع الذي تريد فهمه و ذلك لابد من أن يرشحه لك أحد المتخصصين 
2-الاعتماد مبدئيا علي الامثله المحلوله لفهم الموضوع بشكل سريع 
3- الرجوع لأكثر من مرجع حول الموضوع المراد تعلمه لفهم الموضوع بشكل أكثر عمقا 
4- في النهايه محاوله الاستعانه بخبرات سابقه من مهندسين أكفاء ستساعد بشكل أكبر علي زرع الثقه بالنفس و التأكد من أنك فهمت الموضوع بشكل جيد و ذلك يتم عن طريق المناقشات في المنتديات مثل هذا المنتدي المحترم


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (31 مارس 2015)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> فذهبت لشركه فورمتاليكو (خاصه بالتصميم المنشأت المعنديه) و كان المهندس
> يقول لي بالحرف الواحد نحن لا نعرف شيئ في الخرسانه المسلحه و انت لا تعلم شيئ في الاستيل و خلص الانترفيو بعد كام سؤال أستعراضي في مجال المنشأت المعدنيه و لا يخلو من السخريه.



المهندس المحترم أيمن السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و اتمنى لك التوفيق 
سوف اعترض هنا على كلام المهندس بشركة الاستيل اعتقد ليس من الصواب لمهندس انشائي يعمل بتصميم الاستيل أن يقول انا لا أعلم شيء 
بالخرسانة و ان يطلق الحكم على مهندس يعمل بتصميم الخرسانة أن لا علم له بالحديد . 
المهندس الإنشائي الناجح يجب أن يلم بكافة أنواع المنشآت و تصميمها و خاصة انه تم دراستها بالكلية .

متابعين معكم الحوار الشيق


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (31 مارس 2015)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> لنتكلم علي فهم الكود الامريكي aci-318 كمثال و كما قلت من قبل لم تكن لي أي خبره به حيث أنني لست مصمم بالأصل
> أولا لابد من أختيار مرجع جيد لأنه لو تم أختيار مرجع متواضع سيسبب أحباط للدارس حيث أنه لا يوجد نقل للخبره مثل العمل في مكتب للتصميم مثلا
> لنأخذ مثلا تجربتي مع pca notes on Aci318 قمت بالتركيز علي الفصول الاساسيه كتصميم العزم و القص للكمرات (إبدأ بالسهل حتي يمكنك الاستمرار) و المهم أيضا لفهم الموضوع الاستعانه بالامثله المحلوله لفهم نصوص الكود في بعض الاحيان النص يكون مبهم أو أحتماليه فهمه يكون خطأ (لاحظ لا يوجد معلم لك) ثم بعد ذلك قمت بعمل Excel sheets للموضوع السابق فذلك يعين علي الفهم أكثر و بعد ذلك قمت بالتنقل من فصل الي فصل بما يناسب ظروف العمل و إحتياجاته (مثلا لا يوجد عندنا تصميم pre-stressed concrete فلا داعي للدخول به و بعد الانتهاء من المواضيع المراد فهمه لابد من الاستعانه بأكثر من مرجع حيث أن كل مؤلف له وجهه نظر مختلفه مما يساعد علي فهم الموضوع بتعمق أكثر
> الملخص
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
زادكم الله من علمه و فضله
لي عدة اسئلة 


1- بالنسبة لأرشادات حضرتك عن فهم الأكواد الأجنبية لو اردت تطبيقها علي الكود المصري فما هي مجموعة المراجع حضرتك ترشحه لأزالة غموض بعض فقرات الكود 

2- بالنسبة للمصطلحات الهندسية ما الكتاب المبسط الذي ترشحه لبداية التعامل مع الكتب الأجنبية حيث ان الأستعانة بجوجل في الترجمة شيء فاشل و هل هناك كتاب تصميم او كود باللغة الأنجليزية له ترجمة باللغة العربية بحيث يكون بداية 

3 - هل من المفترض ان يكون المصمم ملما بكود بلده بجانب باقي الأكواد العالمية ؟ بمعني اوضح هل يكون لدي المصمم جوانب نقص مالم يتعرف علي باقي الأكواد العالمية ؟؟ هل يدرسها كنوع من الأرتقاء المهني و معرفة الجديد و التطورات في العالم المتقدم ام انها شيء اساسي ؟ مع ان التحاكم يكون للكود المحلي



4 - اذا ما تعرفنا مثلا علي الكود الأمريكي و الأوروبي و البريطاني ............. كبلد عربي ظروف الحرارة و العوامل الجوية تختلف حتي في الوطن الواحد فما الكود الذي يمكنني تطبيقه ( مع فوارق التكنولوجيا و عوامل الأمان ) بالنسبة لمصر



نشكركم علي وقتكم الثمين وارجو الا اكون اثقلت بكثرة الأسئلة


----------



## ayelamayem77 (1 أبريل 2015)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> زادكم الله من علمه و فضله
> لي عدة اسئلة
> 
> ...



أفضل ما وجد بالنسبه للكود المصري هي كتب الدكتور مشهور غنيم و تقع في ثلاثه أجزاء
Design_of_Reinforced_Concrete_Structure_-_Volume_1
Design_of_Reinforced_Concrete_Structure_-_Volume_2
Design_of_Reinforced_Concrete_Structure_-_Volume_3


----------



## ayelamayem77 (1 أبريل 2015)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> أفضل ما وجد بالنسبه للكود المصري هي كتب الدكتور مشهور غنيم و تقع في ثلاثه أجزاء
> Design_of_Reinforced_Concrete_Structure_-_Volume_1
> Design_of_Reinforced_Concrete_Structure_-_Volume_2
> Design_of_Reinforced_Concrete_Structure_-_Volume_3


رابط للكتب:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t209818.html


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (1 أبريل 2015)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> رابط للكتب:
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t209818.html



جزاكم الله خيرا الحمد لله لدي نسخة فقد اقرأ الفقرة و اتفهم مضمونها دون الترجمة الحرفية 
كنت اتساءل عن مراجع باللغة العربية كبداية للأنتقال من الدراسة بالعربية للأنجليزية


----------



## ayelamayem77 (1 أبريل 2015)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا الحمد لله لدي نسخة فقد اقرأ الفقرة و اتفهم مضمونها دون الترجمة الحرفية
> كنت اتساءل عن مراجع باللغة العربية كبداية للأنتقال من الدراسة بالعربية للأنجليزية


لا أعلم عنها شيء للأسف


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 أبريل 2015)

ربما دورة التصميم على برنامج السيف باستخدام الكود الامريكى للمهندس حاتم البدرى تكون مساعدة بعض الشيئ . للمهندس اقرا وارتقى 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVlJOhIa43c&list=PLUmD5wQ2FYzk6JCkTE5RkoXba4SbzRBVJ


----------



## ayelamayem77 (2 أبريل 2015)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> 3 - هل من المفترض ان يكون المصمم ملما بكود بلده بجانب باقي الأكواد العالمية ؟ بمعني اوضح هل يكون لدي المصمم جوانب نقص مالم يتعرف علي باقي الأكواد العالمية ؟؟ هل يدرسها كنوع من الأرتقاء المهني و معرفة الجديد و التطورات في العالم المتقدم ام انها شيء اساسي ؟ مع ان التحاكم يكون للكود المحلي



حسب طبيعه العمل فإن كان المهندس يعل خارج مصر فلابد أن يتعلم الكود الذي تستخدمه هذا البلد (السعوديه تستخدم الكود الامريكي بشكل عام)
و إذا كان يعمل داخل مصر في بعض الاماكن التي تقوم بعمل شغل خارج البلد فهذا يستلزم معرفته بهذا الكود(بعض المكاتب في مصر تقوم بعمل تصميمات لدول خارجيه و هذا يحدث كثيرا)


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (2 أبريل 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> ربما دورة التصميم على برنامج السيف باستخدام الكود الامريكى للمهندس حاتم البدرى تكون مساعدة بعض الشيئ . للمهندس اقرا وارتقى
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVlJOhIa43c&list=PLUmD5wQ2FYzk6JCkTE5RkoXba4SbzRBVJ


بارك الله بك و جزاك كل خير و ان شاء الله اتابع و احمل الحلقات


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (2 أبريل 2015)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> حسب طبيعه العمل فإن كان المهندس يعل خارج مصر فلابد أن يتعلم الكود الذي تستخدمه هذا البلد (السعوديه تستخدم الكود الامريكي بشكل عام)
> و إذا كان يعمل داخل مصر في بعض الاماكن التي تقوم بعمل شغل خارج البلد فهذا يستلزم معرفته بهذا الكود(بعض المكاتب في مصر تقوم بعمل تصميمات لدول خارجيه و هذا يحدث كثيرا)


المعاملات في الأكواد تكون مبنية علي تجارب معملية و دراسات في ظروف بلد معين فهل عندما يستخدم قطر عربي كود امريكي مع اختلاف المناخ و ربما ايضا اختلاف جودة المواد و العمالة هل هذا صارد عن دراسة و مقارنات ام انه مجرد قرار اتخذه بعض المصممون الأوائل باستخدام الكود الأمريكي مثلا و بالتالي اجبروا من يأتي خلفا بالتبعية للكود الأمريكي ام اننا نستخدم الكود بتصرف ؟؟؟
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ayelamayem77 (4 أبريل 2015)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> المعاملات في الأكواد تكون مبنية علي تجارب معملية و دراسات في ظروف بلد معين فهل عندما يستخدم قطر عربي كود امريكي مع اختلاف المناخ و ربما ايضا اختلاف جودة المواد و العمالة هل هذا صارد عن دراسة و مقارنات ام انه مجرد قرار اتخذه بعض المصممون الأوائل باستخدام الكود الأمريكي مثلا و بالتالي اجبروا من يأتي خلفا بالتبعية للكود الأمريكي ام اننا نستخدم الكود بتصرف ؟؟؟
> جزاكم الله خيرا


قام الكود السعودي بوضع الخرائط الخاصه للزلازل و الرياح حسب ظروف السعوديه و هكذا تم أعتماد الكود الامريكي و تعديله حسب ظروف البلد


----------



## mecheil.edwar (6 أبريل 2015)

نريد أن نستضيف الزميلة الفاضلة 
المهندسة القديرة
إقرأ وإرتقي
​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (8 أبريل 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> لذلك أدعو المهندسة الفاضلة @إقرأ و إرتقي لسرد تجربة احدى الزميلات في سوق العمل و الصعوبات المختلفة التي تواجههن بعد استكمال الحوار الثري مع المهندس القدير أيمن أبو العمايم ..
> تحياتي





mecheil.edwar قال:


> نريد أن نستضيف الزميلة الفاضلة
> المهندسة القديرة
> إقرأ وإرتقي
> ​


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اشكر حضراتكم لتشريفي بالدعوة بهذا الموضوع وفي الحقيقة اخجل ان يكون اسمي وسط عمالقة المنتدي في هذا الموضوع لأن ما لدي من خبرة و علم لا يمثل نقطة في بحر بالنسبة لأساتذة و رواد هذا الموضوع الرائع و الذي يضع نقاط مضيئة للأخرين للأقتداء و الأسوة الطيبةواختار النية الصالحة لتلبية الدعوة و أشارك بتجربتي ربما تكون احدي المهندسات الفضليات تمر بنفس ظروفي و مترددة و تظن ان الطريق مستحيل .
تخرجت من كلية الهندسة جامعة عين شمس عام 1995 و هو نفس تاريخ ميلاد ابني الأكبر بعد مشروع التخرج بايام قلائل و بطبيعة الحال غريزة الأمومة طغت علي حب الهندسة المدنية فلم اعطي نفسي فرصة لأختار لأني حسمت القضية مع نفسي و الهندسة ستجد مئات يعملون بها باخلاص و هو فرض كفاية لكن فرض العين هو رعايتي لأسرتي ثم رزقني الله بباقي اولادي و لم يكن لي اي صلة باي موضوعات هندسية ولا زميلاتي من الدراسة حيث لم تكن ثورة الأتصالات قد اخذت الشكل الحالي لا نت ولا تليفونات محمولة الا مؤخرا 
بعدما التخرج ب 12 عام و في عام 2007 فكرت بالنزول للعمل و فكرت بالبداية العمل كمدرسة رياضيات و ذهبت لمدرسة واحدة اجري المقابلة الشخصية فلاحظت الدهشة من مدير المدرسة : حضرتك مهندسة لم لا تنشئي مكتب خاص بكِ ؟؟ خرجت من المقابلة و كانه ذكرني بهاويتي الهندسية و انني ارمي تعب سنوات دون اكتراث.
و توالت مجموعة صدف بعد ذلك و قصصت الأمر علي أحدي القريبات سمع ابنها الحوار و كان يعملمحاسب بمكتب هندسي في مصر الجديدة و تبرع بان يسئل المدير التنفيذي للمكتب عن تواجد وظائف شاغرة و رد عليه المهندس قائلا دعها تأتي و ان شاء الله نكون عونا لكم
ذهبت للمقابلة للحديث اذ انني لا املك مراجع و الأوراق التي عندي قديمة و ليست لدي اي خبرة بالحاسب الألي و برامجه الهندسية و قد علمت ان التصميم الهندسي و الرسم اصبح باستخدام الحاسب و اعلم انني احتاج فترة تأهيلية لأستعادة معلوماتي و قلت سيكون هذا المهندس موجها لي و يرشدني الي اسماء البرامج و كنت قبلها بدأت في تعلم الرسم علي الأوتوكاد يبقي ان يرشدني اسماء برامج التحليل الأنشائي و التصميم
تمت المقابلة في المكتب الفني التنفيذي و بما اني لا اعمل ما هي تخصصات كل مهندس فكنت استمع بلا خبرة الأستماع ايضا ملخص الحوار يا بشمهندسة طريقك صعب جدا و كفاية عليكي اولادك فيه برامج كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييير 
انا اعلم جيدا ان الطريق يحتاج جهد و انا مستعدة للمشقة و بدأت بأخذ كورس الأوتوكاد و راجعت حصر الكمياتو يا ريت حضرتك تعرفني علي باقي البرامج التي احتاجها 
هناك ال sap stadd و ال office يعني لازم تكتبي ورد و تحسبي عالأكسل افرضي السكرتيرة مش موجودة و حبيتي تكتبي حاجة هتعملي ايه عموما هو سهل ممكن تشتري كتاب من اي مكان تتعلميه لوحدك بس بردو فيه برامج كتير زي البريمافيرا مثلا صحيح مش شرط اساسي بس بقولك ان الموضوع كبير
طب حضرتك ممكن تتعاون معايا و تعطيني رسومات اعمل لها حصر الكميات لأقارن بين نتائجي و بين القيم الصحيحة الي ان التحق بباقي الكورسات
صعب جدا جدا عموما ممكن ابقي اطلب من موظف الأرشيف يديكي صورة
بعد ما اصابني باحباط رهيب :
عموما يا بشمهندسة احنا تحت امرك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

خرجت من عنده استشيط غضبا : هل هو يمتاز عني فكريا لكي يعمل بما درسته و انا لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ خاصة ان التعليم الهندسي في التسعينات كان اصعب كثيرا حيث لا تتواجد السبل الكافية للبحث و صعب اننا نبحث عن دكتور المادة و نسئله و المعيدين سراب غير متواجدين غير بمعاد السكشن لرصد الدرجات فقط
لايوجد انترنت وسائل التعلم و البحث محدودة 
في دورة الأوتوكاد الجميع طلبه في العشرينات و انا فوق الثلاثين خشيت طرح الأسئلة ربما يكون انا قدرة استيعابي اقل من الطلبة و اثناء فترة الراحة في المحاضرة الأولي خرج المحاضر و كنت شديدة الأحراج ان اسئل المجموعة فاهمين الشرح؟ و اضطررت رفع الحرج و استدرت: يا جماعة حد فاهم ؟؟؟ كله صمت . طيب انا مش فاهمة حد زيي كله رد كلنا مش فاهمين طيب ليه مش بتسئلوا؟؟ انتو شككتوني في نفسي
كان لدي اسطوانات شرح اوتوكاد 2000 و طبعا فرق رهيب بين 2000 و اصدار السنة التي اتعلم بها 2007 لكن قررت ان احضر الدرس قبل الذهاب للكورس و بدات اسئل المحاضر و كنت الوحيدة التي تسئل و لم يعد يضعني في احراج انني لا اعمل حيث ان الحرج كل الحرج ان اترك نفسي بنفس درجة الجهل 
و في نفس الأثناء اشتريت كتاب تعلم ال word و اخر ل excel و بدأت اتعلمهم من الكتب مباشرة
بحثت عن دورات الساب و كان في دخول شهر رمضان و كلما اتصلت تليفونيا باي مكان : بعد رمضان ان شاء الله نجمع عدد و نتصل بحضرتك
كان حماسي اشتعل و لم اطق الأنتظار و تصادف مقابلة احد الأقارب ابنه تخرج من الهندسة المعمارية و اعطاني ارقام مكاتب تحتاج مهندسين
اول اتصال صارحته بانني اقوم بحصر الكميات و العمل علي الأوتوكاد و التصميم يدوي الي ان الحق بدورة الساب قالي مش مشكلة اتفضلي
و توالت مجموعة صدف بعدها و هي جميعها منح من الله عز و جل لما كان مني من النية الصادقة الصافية و العزم علي التعلم انتقلت الي مكان اقرب لسكني و كنت قد تعلمت الساب و هي مكاتب صغيرة بمدينة العبور و قبل الثورة كانت هناك مجموعة كبيرة من الأرضي تحتاج تصميمات و تراخيص و اكملت عاما تقريبا ثم رزقني الله بمكتب اخر اتفقنا علي ان نتعامل خلال الأنترنت 

اخذت عدد من الدورات الخاصة بمهندسي هيئة تنمية المجتمعات العمرانية 
دورة ترميم منشئات خرسانية دورة مهندسي انشاءات دورة بريمافيرا 3 

في هذه الأنتقالات لم احظي باحد ذو علم غزير كنت كلما اسئل تكون الأجابة المعتادة : يا بشمهندسة مشي حالك
كنت قد استرددت بسهولة ذاكرتي الهندسية و راجعت مادة الخرسانة و ال structure و مادة ميكانيكا الأساسات و بدأت ظروف واقعية للمشروعات تفرض اسئلتها في البداية استعنت بزميلة في مكتب اخر فهي خريجة حديثة و معلوماتها حاضرة و كنت اتخيلها عالمة فضاء لكنني بعدما اصبح لدي الثقة فيما اقوم به بدأت اراجعها في بعض النقاط المغلوطة و التي كانت تشير علي بها و فوق كل ذي علم عليم 
و بدأت مشروعاتي تراجع بالمجمعة العشرية و رزقني الله في المراجعة بدكتور بشوش عنده سعة صدر و علم فلم اخجل ان اذكر انني بالرغم من عام التخرج الا اني حديثة العهد بالعمل قالي و ايه المشكلة افرضي مهندس تنفيذ بعد 15 ولا حتي 20 سنة قرر يصمم هنقوله لأ خلاص مينفعش لالالالا الموضوع انك تفهمي بتعملي ايه و تابعي تحديثات الكود و كانت معظم تعليقاته علي الرسم و ليس التصميم
استفدت ايضا من زميلتي المعمارية في مهارات الرسم و كانت تسودنا روح التعاون و المحبة 
و اخر مكتب تعاملت معه اشترط وجود النت لأعمل من المنزل و ارسل لهم خلال النت و بدأت من هنا التحاقي بالجامعة الأكبر ملتقي المهندسين العرب اكبر جامعة عربية مفتوحة للتعليم الواقعي و قد كانت و ما زالت منارتي التعليمية جزي الله القائمين عليها و رووادها و مشرفيها و مستشاريها و اعضاءها خير الجزاء
تابعت هنا العديد من الموضوعات الرائعة 
الأيتاب ل م اسامة نوارة تصميم الحوائط الساندة عالبروكن م حسان 2 بدايات علم ال dynamics ل م ميشيل ادوارد و لا ننسي فضل الكثيرين امثال م محيي الدين محمد و م رزق حجاوي و م ابوبكر و م انس و ابو الحلول و م ابراهيم جاد م الطامع في رضا الله ايهاب سعيد سرور و م السيد الشيخ في الرد علي الأستفسارات و الأسهاب في الشروحات هذا عن فترات بداية التحاقي بالمنتدي اما الان فقد ازداد عطاءا بوجود الأساتذة سيف الدين مرزوق د م يوسف حميضة م علاء عبد الحليم م ايمن ابو العلايم م محمد ابومريم م طلعت محمد علي م امين الزريقي وهذا علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر و اعتذر من نسيان ذوي الفضل 

و الختام هو ان الحمد لله ربنا اكرمني و عوض رعايتي لأبنائي خيرا و التحق ابني الأكبر عبد الرحمن باعدادي هندسة و بامر الله ينوي تخصص المدنية دعواتكم بالتوفيق و السداد و ان اراه علم من اعلام الهندسة المدنية مثل حضراتكم و يرتقي الدرجات التي منعتني رعايتي لهم و يعتليها هو .

* من يهب صعود الجبال يعش ابد الدهر بين الحفر*


----------



## mecheil.edwar (9 أبريل 2015)

تحية لك على هذا الكفاح الرائع والمثابرة فى التعلم والبحث والإطلاع
دائما بداية السقوط الكبرياء والشعور بأن الشخص قد تعلم وعرف ما لم يعرفه ويدركه الأخرون
وأفضل وسائل التعلم أن يظل الشخص محتفظا فى نفسه بشعوره بالجهل وعدم المعرفة فيظل يبحث ويتعلم وربما يسبق الكثيرين 
حتى أن سقراط حينما وصفه تلميذه بأنه عالم فرد عليه قائلا 
ما أنا بعالم ولا أنت بعالم لكنالفرق بينى وبينك أننى عالم بجهلى وأنت جاهل بجهلك .. أعرف شيئا واحدا هو أننى لا أعرف شيئا ..
إنها حكمة ذهبية أن يظل المرء يبحث ويتعلم ويطور من نفسه ويفيد الاخرين بعلمه ومعرفته
مرة أخرى أكرر تحيتى لهذا المثال المشرق من العزيمة للمهندسة القديرة إقرأ 

ونريد أن نعرف المشروعات التى قمت بها والصعوبات التى واجهتك بالتصميم 
وما هى أفضل الطرق للتعلم وأكتساب المهارات الهندسية المختلفة
نتابع الحديث ...


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (9 أبريل 2015)

رغم ظروف خاصة أمر بها و عدم مشاركتي بالمنتدى لأيام الا أنني أتابع الحوار بكل تقدير و اهتمام ..
تحياتي و تقديري


----------



## ayelamayem77 (9 أبريل 2015)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> * من يهب صعود الجبال يعش ابد الدهر بين الحفر*



من أجمل ما قرأت بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (9 أبريل 2015)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> بعدما التخرج ب 12 عام و في عام 2007 فكرت بالنزول للعمل و فكرت بالبداية العمل كمدرسة رياضيات و ذهبت لمدرسة واحدة اجري المقابلة الشخصية فلاحظت الدهشة من مدير المدرسة : حضرتك مهندسة لم لا تنشئي مكتب خاص بكِ ؟؟ خرجت من المقابلة و كانه ذكرني بهاويتي الهندسية و انني ارمي تعب سنوات دون اكتراث.


قصة مؤثرة جداً ولكنها العزيمة والإرادة, وللآسف فهي متكررة في مجتمعاتنا فكثير من المهندسات تركن المجال الهندسي وعملن بغيرة بسبب عدم وجود فرصة أو تقديم الحياة العائلية
فعلاً الام المصرية فيها جينات تضحية من أجل أولادها نادرة الوجود

ذكر لي مرة اخ خليجي انة بكي وحزن علي زوجة أبية المصرية أكثر من أمة لانها كنت تضحي وترعاهم كأبنائها لدرجة انهم احسوا انها أمهم الحقيقية.

فهي تحية لكل ام , وما كانت وصية النبي صلي الله علية وسلم بالأم ثلاثا بغريبة .
فتحية لكل أم



إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> و بدأت مشروعاتي تراجع بالمجمعة العشرية و رزقني الله في المراجعة بدكتور بشوش عنده سعة صدر و علم فلم اخجل ان اذكر انني بالرغم من عام التخرج الا اني حديثة العهد بالعمل قالي و ايه المشكلة افرضي مهندس تنفيذ بعد 15 ولا حتي 20 سنة قرر يصمم هنقوله لأ خلاص مينفعش لالالالا الموضوع انك تفهمي بتعملي ايه و تابعي تحديثات الكود  و كانت معظم تعليقاته علي الرسم و ليس التصميم


فعلاً أهم شئ الرسائل الإيجابية تُعطي دفعة وتساعد علي عدم الإحباط
فلا يحتاج المُبتلي الأ من يصبرة ويقوي أيمانة وييسر لة من المشاكل ولو بالكلمة 


إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> و الختام هو ان الحمد لله ربنا اكرمني و عوض رعايتي لأبنائي خيرا و التحق ابني الأكبر عبد الرحمن باعدادي هندسة و بامر الله ينوي تخصص المدنية دعواتكم بالتوفيق و السداد و ان اراه علم من اعلام الهندسة المدنية مثل حضراتكم و يرتقي الدرجات التي منعتني رعايتي لهم و يعتليها هو .


بارك الله لكم فية وجعله خير خلف لخير سلف بأذن الله


إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> * من يهب صعود الجبال يعش ابد الدهر بين الحفر*



فعلا الإنسان هو من يٌرسل رسالة سلبية لنفسة فيحبطها.


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (9 أبريل 2015)

مهندسة [MENTION=439492]إقرأ و إرتقي[/MENTION]

قصة كفاحك ستجدينها من القصص اللي ستلقيها علي احفادك بأذن الله 
فهي قصة قلما نجدها وقصة انتهت بمثال علي الكفاح والمصابرة ونتيجة مشرفة

فعلا مؤثرة وواقعية وأعتقد أنكم يجب ان تحفزي كل من ترك مهنتة بهذا القصة فللاسف هناك الكثير

سؤالي:
1- كيفية التأقلم مع البرامج الجديدة وتعلمها ؟
2- كيف كانت العودة للتصميم؟
3-كيف كانت معاملة الزملاء في العمل خصوصاً المقاربين في السن؟
4- هل أثر علي الحياة العائلية او كان دعم عائلي لكم؟

بارك الله لكم في مالكم وذريتكم


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (9 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله جميعا و للاخت المهندسة أقرأ وارتقي :
أعتقد أنه من الصعوبة ( و ليس المستحيل ) العودة للعمل الهندسي بعد 12 سنة و نعلم جميعا و من خلال العمل أن المهندسين الذين يعملون 
لمدة سنة أو سنتين فإنهم يتوقفون عن التصميم و التحليل الإنشائي و الذي يحتاج لمتابعة و يقولون أنا مهندس موقع و كأن التصميم و التحليل الإنشائي ليس له أي صلة بالموقع .

كيف كانت تجربة الاخت المهندسة أقرأ وارتقى مع انقطاع 12 سنة ( هل هو توقف عن العمل و المطالعة الهندسية كانت مستمرة ) 
دعائنا لك بالتوفيق على صيعد اسرتك و العمل


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (9 أبريل 2015)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> تحية لك على هذا الكفاح الرائع والمثابرة فى التعلم والبحث والإطلاع
> دائما بداية السقوط الكبرياء والشعور بأن الشخص قد تعلم وعرف ما لم يعرفه ويدركه الأخرون
> وأفضل وسائل التعلم أن يظل الشخص محتفظا فى نفسه بشعوره بالجهل وعدم المعرفة فيظل يبحث ويتعلم وربما يسبق الكثيرين
> حتى أن سقراط حينما وصفه تلميذه بأنه عالم فرد عليه قائلا
> ...


اشكرك بكل شدة و كم كان يشعل حماسي بساطة شرح حضرتك لموضوع الدايناميك و غيره من الكثير من الموضوعات فكانت تقودني تلك الشروحات الي السير علي طريق البحث و التدرج خطوة بخطوة علي قدر ما تسمح ظروفي فلك جزيل الشكر 

بالنسبة للمشروعات التي قمت بها هي 
1-مشروعات بسيطة فيلات و مباني لاتتعدي 5 ادوار لأن المنطقة التي عملت بها مدينة العبور لها ارتفاعات محددة لا تتعداها و بعض الأحيان يختلف تصميم كل دور عن ما قبله و كانت مسؤلية تحديد اماكن الأعمدة يتركونها لي و للأسف كان المعماري دائما حديث التخرج فلا يلتفت اذا كان تغييره للتصميم المعماري بين الأدوار يصلح ام لا و كان التواصل الهاتفي اطلب التعديلات المناسبة و كأننا نحل فوازير لكنها كانت ممتعة ان تحقق مطلب معماري صعب و احيانا اقوم بعمل حصر الكيات اذا طلب مني ذلك 

2-كنت احاول تصميم المباني المرتفعة من باب الأستعداد ربما يطلب مني و فعلا طلب مني مبني 11 دور و كنت اثناءها اتابع موضوع استاذنا م اسامة نوارة ادخال احمال الزلازل علي الأيتاب و له جزيل الشكر ايضا و كان من اول من يهتم عن قرب م ابراهيم جاد و كان مجتهدا جدا فكنت اتغيب عن المتابعة اجد الشرح و التفاصيل و الملخصات قام بها م ابراهيم و كان يرسل الملفات لأي احد يطلبها و هو ايضا مهندس تنفيذي و قرر الدخول للتصميم و ذو رغبة و جد شديد للتعلم استفدت من تواجدنا في متابعة الموضوع مع م اسامة و للأسف كانت التربة ضعيفة جدا في هذا المشروع تحملها حوالي 1طن \م2 و طلبت من المهندس المعماري الذي ارسل لي العمل ان يعيد عمل الجسة و نري اقتراحات التربة و الأساسات لعمل خوازيق و يمدني بالمعلومات الكافية لأكمل التصميم لبشة علي خوازيق كان طلب المالك ان يكون لدي مول تجاري لدورين و عيادات طبية دورين و باقي المبني سكني فكانت الأحمال عالية فكان صعب تلافي عمل خوازيق و كان الهدف من المشروع تجاريا و المالك لا يريد تكلفة عالية فخيرته بين ان نجعله مبني سكني عادي و نقلل عدد الأدوار حتي تتحمله التربة او يتحمل نفقات التشييد ايا كانت و يعوضها بالأرباح لكن للأسف محدش فاهم حاجة و ليه خوازيق ما فيه عمارات كثير حولي بدون خوازيق فبدأت بالبحث في افتراض الخوازيق وضعت ابعاد مبدأية و ادخلتها عالتصميم ثم اتممت العمل ليس لأرضاء العميل و كتبت كافه التوصيات و انه يجب الرجوع لتقارير مكتب التربة و الأساسات 

3-طلب مني ايضا حصر مسجد فاشتدت رغبتي لتعلم تصميم القباب و المآذن و كنت قد اثرت موضوعا علي الملتقي شاركني تعلم المنشئات غير التقليدية و كان لحضرتك مساهمة رائعة في الشرح لكن للأسف لم اتمكن من الأنتهاء من تعلمها اذ قامت الثورة و تأثرت نفسيا لفترة طويلة و تصادف توقف المكتب الذي اتعامل معه عن العمل فمكثت بعيدا عن العمل و المنتدي هنا اكثر من عام

4- تصميم مصلي صغير في ميناء الأدبية علي شكل مثمن اسقفها مائلة و يعلوها شخشيخة و رأيت انسب حل radial frame طلبو مني خفض التكاليف اذن سيؤثر علي المطلب المعماري و صممته panelled beam سقفه غير مائل و انتهي الأمر بالعودة للتصميم الأول

5 - اعمال تعديلات و عمل ترميمات لزيادة القطاعات لمباني لم تكتمل و بما اني اخذت دورة ترميم منشئات خرسانية و كانت لطرق التنفيذ وبحثت بعض الوقت عن اي مرجع فيه مثال محلول رقمي لم اتوفق في البحث فاستشرت الأستاذ م محيي الدين و كان بالأشراف المدنية سابقا و دلني علي خطوات التصميم جزاه الله خيرا



للعودة و تكملة الرد مرةاخري


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (10 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
تكملة للرد السابق
ما واجهني من صعوبات هو كلما بحثت في اعلانات الوظائف يطلبون خبرة لمدة لا تقل عن مثلا عامين  و ايضا يشترطون خريجي عام محدد و كان من الصعب ان احكي موقفي كلما تقدمت لوظيفة غير ان بعض الأعلانات تشترط ان يكون المتقدمين ذكورا كنت قد حسبت الأمر تفرقة عنصرية لكنني تيقنت بعد ذلك ان الكثير من الشركات ذات المستوي المنخفض تضرب عدة عصافير في ان واحد ليعمل المهندس تصميم و تنفيذ و حصر كميات حتي ان البعض اشار الي معرفة برنامج الفوتوشوب و بعض الأماكن تستغني عن المعماري و تجعل المهندس المدني متعدد المهام يقوم بالمرة بمهمة المعماري و طبعا صدمت بتلك الحقيقة فقلت انتقي اماكن ارقي ربما يرزقني الله بوظيفة متخصصة 
وجدت احد الأعلانات بمكتب دكتور له شهرته في جامعة عين شمس( دون ذكر اسماء ) غمرتني السعادة و طرت الي هناك و جدت الوظيفة الشاغرة حصر كميات و لم يكن بالمكتب عمل بالأوتوكاد و كان وسط البلد تقريبا ميدان عبد المنعم رياض سئلت ما السبب قالو الرقابة الأدارية و لليس لدينا نسخة اصلية من البرنامج و نحن نشتغل من اللوحات طبعا وجدتها عملية مميتة ان اقوم بالحصر من اللوحات غير ان الغالب في الحصر معماري عدد ابواب و شبابيك فكانت البنات حديثات التخرج منبهرات بما اقوله بخروجي بعد ذلك الوقت و تعلمي للرسم بالأوتوكاد و تصميم بالساب و الدورات التأهيلية الأخري و برنامج البريمافيرا حيث كن يجهلن اي مما تعلمته و كأنني من كوكب اخر و قالوا لي حرام يضيع مجهودك هنا فاذهبي الي مكتب التصميم الخاص التابع لنا بمدينة نصرو هذا ربما طمئنني انني قطعت خطوات معقولة و احسن حالا من بعض الكسالي و للأسف كان مدير المكتب من الشخصيات المحبطة  حتي انه لم يختبرني بمجرد ان رآني و قرأ ال c v و به عام التخرج فهمت بدون مقدمات الرفض واضح غير ان الرواتب كانت لاتكفي مجرد المواصلات 
فاضطرت اسفة الرجوع مرة اخري للمكاتب التي تطلب مهندس متعدد المهام لأبحث عن مكتب فني فقط 
ايضا من الصعوبات ان تعمل في وسط لا يهمه ال safety بقدر ما يبحث عن تقليل الكميات حتي انني تركت مكتب بسبب ان السيد المقاول و الذي يدعي انه احسن خبرة من خريجي الهندسة يطلب مني ان يصبح الحديد في الأعمدة 180 كجم \م3 و انه قام بالتقليل قبل ذلك حتي 150 و لم يحدث شيء فسحبت نفسي و تركت المكان 
من الصعوبات ان تتواصل مع مهندسين لا يقدرون نطق كلمة لا اعلم و يعطوك اي اجابة و بما اني لم امتلك الخبرة كان ذلك يسبب لي تشويشا في التفكير لحل المشكلة الهندسية الي ان جربت ما يقرب من 6 اشخاص مختلفين وجدت الثقافة واحدة و هي ولا يهمك الخرسانة سرها باتع فقررت التعليم الذاتي ثم رزقني الله هنا باساتذة المنتدي و كانت دوما الأجابات شافية 
من الصعوبات انني حضرت احد المحاضرات بدورة مهندسي الأنشاءات حاضرنا استاذ دكتور دون ذكر اسماء ايضا من لجنه تحديث كود الزلازل و كان يشرح لنا اسباب الأنهيارات و هو من ضمن لجان التحكيم الفنية و كان يبث افكار الرعب من التصميم فقط دون ان يرشدنا الي الطريق الصحيح للتصميم لا عبر البرامج ولا غيرها ولا حتي يدعونا الي البحث
بعض المكاتب ايضا و اعتبرها غير مهنية ولا انسانية يقول بالحرف احنا نجيب مهندس حديث التخرج نمص دمه و نطلع عينه و لما يمشي نجيب غيره و هكذا لا يعين صاحب خبرة كي لا يدفع راتب مناسب 

و اعتقد ان كثيرا من تلك العقبات تقابل كثيرا من حديثي التخرج و عليه فان الصبر مطلوب مع التطوير المستمر و نحن علينا الأخذ بالأسباب و علي الله عز و جل النتائج و كم يجتهد المرأ في اتجاهات عديدة ثم يرزقه الله من طريق اخر لم يطرأ علي ذهنه
نسئل الله التوفيق و السداد للجميع


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (10 أبريل 2015)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> من أجمل ما قرأت بارك الله فيك



و لك بمثل


سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> رغم ظروف خاصة أمر بها و عدم مشاركتي بالمنتدى لأيام الا أنني أتابع الحوار بكل تقدير و اهتمام ..
> تحياتي و تقديري


جزاكم الله خيرا





محمد ابو مريم قال:


> قصة مؤثرة جداً ولكنها العزيمة والإرادة, وللآسف فهي متكررة في مجتمعاتنا فكثير من المهندسات تركن المجال الهندسي وعملن بغيرة بسبب عدم وجود فرصة أو تقديم الحياة العائلية
> فعلاً الام المصرية فيها جينات تضحية من أجل أولادها نادرة الوجود
> 
> ذكر لي مرة اخ خليجي انة بكي وحزن علي زوجة أبية المصرية أكثر من أمة لانها كنت تضحي وترعاهم كأبنائها لدرجة انهم احسوا انها أمهم الحقيقية.
> ...







محمد ابو مريم قال:


> مهندسة @إقرأ و إرتقي
> 
> قصة كفاحك ستجدينها من القصص اللي ستلقيها علي احفادك بأذن الله
> فهي قصة قلما نجدها وقصة انتهت بمثال علي الكفاح والمصابرة ونتيجة مشرفة
> ...


جزاكم الله خيرا و تقبل دعائكم ان ولي ذلك و القادر عليه
1-الرغبة الصادقة توجه الأنسان الي هدفه اسرع فكنت اجهل اي برامج حتي الكتابة و حينما اذن الله و بدأت بالبحث كان يبعث الله لي صدفا متوالية اجد اسطوانات شرح الأوتوكاد نسخة اصلية مع حضوري الكورس كنت كما تعودت تحضير الدرس قبل سماعه من المحاضر و كذلك شرح الساب للدكتور عاطف العراقي بارك الله فيه و في امثاله اجد من يصادف مقابلته من الأقارب و يعرف مهندس مدني ييسر لي تلك الأسطوانات مع البحث عن مراجع مناسبة في الخرسانة و ميكانيكا التربة و الأساسات وجدت طالبة بالبكالوريوس مع ااحد الدورات التي التحقت بها جزاها الله كل خير اعطتني كافة مذكراتها لتصويرها مع وجود الأخريات اللاتي رفضن المساعدة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! سبحان الله 
فبدأت اولا بتعلم الرسم مع مراجعة الخرسانة ثم تعلم الساب ثم مراجعة ميكانيكا التربة و الأساسات و قد اخذ جهدا مضنيا خاصة مع وجود اعمار مختلفة لأولادي لكنني لأني احب ما افعله لم اشعر بملل او تعب 
2-بدأت العودة للتصميم بحل مشروع يدوي فلات سلاب و نفس المشروع هوردي ثم نفس المشروع الفلات علي الساب و الحمد لله كانت مراجعة المجمعة بدون تعليق لعديد من المشروعات 
3- معاملة الزملاء كانت طيبة و الحمد لله و لم يتواجد من هو في سني كما ذكرت سابقا ان مجال العمل كان بمكاتب متواضعة و حينما وجدت المقاول الذي ذكرته فيما قبل في الخمسينات من عمره يبدي تلميحا انه ذو علم يفوق خريجي الهندسة لم تعجبني النبرة تلك تركت المكتب فورا و لم انتظر حتي اليوم التالي و قد ارسل زميلتي المعمارية لتسترضيني و ان الكلام كان عاما و غير موجه الي لكنني قررت الا اتعامل مع امثال تلك الشخصيات الغير متزنة مرة اخري حتي لو رجعت بلا عمل 
4- كل شيء له سلبيات و ايجابيات و من باب الأنصاف انه و ان كان حدث تقصير غير مقصود في بعض الجوانب و ضيق الوقت لتستمع لحكايتهم اليومية في المدرسة الا انني اصبحت اكثر تنظيما للوقت و اكثر اقبالا علي مهامي لأنني اعمل بمهنة احببتها و لم تكن مفروضة علي . 



م عبد الحكيم مواس قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله جميعا و للاخت المهندسة أقرأ وارتقي :
> أعتقد أنه من الصعوبة ( و ليس المستحيل ) العودة للعمل الهندسي بعد 12 سنة و نعلم جميعا و من خلال العمل أن المهندسين الذين يعملون
> لمدة سنة أو سنتين فإنهم يتوقفون عن التصميم و التحليل الإنشائي و الذي يحتاج لمتابعة و يقولون أنا مهندس موقع و كأن التصميم و التحليل الإنشائي ليس له أي صلة بالموقع .
> 
> ...


بارك الله بكم و جزاكم خيرا
كان التوقف عن العمل و المطالعة نهائيا و سبحان من بيده الملك ان يقول كن فيكون 
حيث يمتلك البعض حب التعلم في مجالات متعددة بما متاح لديه من وقت و تنمية مهاراته و ذلك نتيجة للتفكير الدائم باننا سنسئل عن اعمارنا فيما افنيناها و بوجود الميول الفردية بعض المهندسين لايهوي الجلوس فترات طويلة امام الكومبيوتر للتصميم و يعتبره عملا مملا و البعض يهوي الحركة بالمواقع و حل المشاكل و الصعوبات اليومية و كل ميسر لما خلق له 
عامة لايوجد مستحيل لمن صدق باللجوأ لله عز و جل و اسئل الله ان يعلمنا ما ينفعنا و ان ينفعنا بما علمنا .


----------



## mecheil.edwar (11 أبريل 2015)

تحية لك على هذه الهمة والنشاط الذى فاق الكثيرين
على ما أذكر قصة سباح مصرى كان لديه إعاقة بيده اليمنى 
وكان يمارس رياضة السباحة وحصل على العديد من الميداليات بهذه الرياضة
فكنت أقول سبحان الله هنالك الكثيرين ممن يملكون أبدان سليمة مئة بالمئة لا يستطيعون السباحة عدة أمتار
لكنها الإرادة والعزيمة الصادقة والإجتهاد هم مفاتيح النجاح لإى إنسان

فهذا النشاط وتلك الهمة تغيب عن كثيرين ممن يتفرغون مئة بالمئة للعمل الهندسي
تغمرنا جميعا سعادة غامرة حينما نتابع هذا المثال المشرف من العمل وتطوير المهارات الهندسية

نريد منك نصيحة مخلصة فى كيفية التعلم وكيف نستفيد اليوم من هذا الكم الهائل من المعلومات المتوفرة 
ما هى أمهات الكتب التى أفادتك بالموضوعات الهندسية المختلفة
وما هى نصائحك عموما لأسرة المهندسيين العرب كي يستفيدوا من الملتلقى وكى يطوروا من الملتقى أيضا

نتابع الحديث...


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (12 أبريل 2015)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> تحية لك على هذه الهمة والنشاط الذى فاق الكثيرين
> على ما أذكر قصة سباح مصرى كان لديه إعاقة بيده اليمنى
> وكان يمارس رياضة السباحة وحصل على العديد من الميداليات بهذه الرياضة
> فكنت أقول سبحان الله هنالك الكثيرين ممن يملكون أبدان سليمة مئة بالمئة لا يستطيعون السباحة عدة أمتار
> ...



اشكر لك تشجعيك المستمر و الخلق الطيب الذي يشهد لك جميع افراد المنتدي به
بالنسبة لكيفية التعلم فقد بدأت باستراجاع المعلومات الأساسية من مذكرات م ياسر الليثي جزاه الله كل خير و هي مبسطة و منظمة و شرحها تفصيلي و بالأمثلة و مناهج جامعة عين شمس كورس الخرسانة كامل و كتب د مشهور غنيم و mechanics of soil بجانب كتب الدكتور القصبي و كتب الدكتور اسامة مصطفي الشافعي و كتاب دكتور محمد الشريف و جميعها باللغة العربية و التحليل الأنشائي للدكتور الدخاخني و خواص المواد للدكتور امام رحمة الله عليه و هو بالعربية ايضا 
و قد استفدت كثيرا عند دراسة موضوعات تأثير الرياح علي المنشئات النحيفة من دورات و مؤتمرات نقابة المهندسين فرع دمشق و كتب ديناميكا المنشئات ل د محمد ااحمد السمارة و د عمار كعدان و غيرها الكثير من جامعة حلب 
اما بالنسبة للفيديوهات التعليمية و التي انتشرت بكثرة فمن الصحيح ان ننتقي المعلومات فربما يكون المحاضر حديث العهد و لا يمتلك الخبرة الكافية لعمل فيديو تعليمي فيجب علي المتلقي ان يدقق في المعلومات و مدي ارتباطها بالكود و لذلك فانا فضلت محاضرات الدكتور عاطف العراقي فله شروحات كثيرة في التحليل الأنشائي و اخري في برنامج الساب و الأيتاب و يقوم بتطوير الشرح مع اصدارت الساب المختلفة و اخيرا وجدت له علي اليوتيوب شرح اتوكاد و طريقته سلسة في الشرح 
محاضرات الدكتور ثروت صقر ايضا في الأيتاب ومحاضرات د طارق نجيب في ميكانيكا التربة و الأساسات و هي مصادر موثوق منها لعملهم بالتدريس في الجامعة وحيث ان التصميم يحتاج المرجعية الصحيحة فيجب علي طالب العلم البحث عن صحة المعلومة التي يتلقاها فالكود يتم تحديثه كل فترة و هذا لا يقلل من شئن باقي المحاضرين فهم بذلوا جهدهم و اوقاتهم و نطلب من الله عز و جل ان يجزيهم خير الجزاء و هذا بالنسبة للأستفادة من الدورات التعليمية .
اما بالنسبة لأستفادة الأعضاء من المنتدي فالمنتدي مليء بالثروات لكن للأسف بعد فترة تضيع الملفات الموجودة فاستحسن تحميل الكتب و الملفات اولا باول او علي الأقل حفظها بالمفضلة لحين وجود الوقت الكافي لتحميلها و بالنسبة للمشاركات القيمة اقوم بعمل ملفات ورد انقل لها رابط المشاركة و ملخص ما دار فيها و عمل مكتبة مفهرسة علي جهازي لمختلف الفروع لسهولة الرجوع اليها و البحث .


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (12 أبريل 2015)

اما عن تطوير المنتدي فمن حق المنتدي علينا كأعضاء ان نشارك و لو باليسير للمساعدة في التطوير و كنت اقترحت علي الزملاء من خلال موضوع 

[h=1]جمع و ترتيب الموضوعات المميزة بمنتدى الهندسة المدنية[/h]
ان يقدم كل عضو ما في مفضلته من موضوعات حفاظا علي المشاركات المتميزة و التي تناقش موضوعات غير متكررة و ايضا حفاظا علي الأسئلة المتكررة بحيث لا يكررها حديث العهد بالمنتدي و تكون موجودة امامه و نوفر طرح الموضوعات المكررة 
و تبويب المشاركات و تنظيمها يحتاج تفرغ ووقت و جهد كبيرين من الأشراف كان الله عونا لهم و لذلك ففكرة جمع الموضوعات ربما تكون بديل مؤقت لتطوير المنتدي و لذلك اكرر دعوة الأخوة الأفاضل بوضع الروابط بالموضوع السالف ذكره 
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب و يرضي .


----------



## mecheil.edwar (13 أبريل 2015)

نشكر المهندسة القديرة إفرأ على تلك المشاركات وذلك التلخيص لأهم مراجع التعلم ووسائل البحث

ولو سمحت لنا بمزيدا من الأسئلة 

من خلال الأعمال التى قمتم بتصميمها أو الإشراف عليها ما هى أهم الخبرات المكتسبة ؟

ما هي نصائحكم لحل المشكلات الهندسية المختلفة ؟

ما هى الموضوعات الهندسية بمجال التصميم التى تمثل صعوبة بالنسبة لكم وكيفية التغلب عليها ؟

وما هى المراجع الهندسية التى تفتقر إليها مكتبتنا العربية بمجال التصميم ؟

نأسف لكثرة الإسئلة 
ونتابع حديثكم


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (13 أبريل 2015)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> نشكر المهندسة القديرة إفرأ على تلك المشاركات وذلك التلخيص لأهم مراجع التعلم ووسائل البحث
> 
> ولو سمحت لنا بمزيدا من الأسئلة
> 
> ...


 
هناك مشكلة عامة تخص ركود العمل بالقطاع الهندسي مع الظروف الأخيرة و التي تأثر بها الكثير من المهندسين ان لم يكن كلهم و بناءا علي ذلك فلا مجال لأكتساب خبرات اكثر بالعمل بالنسبة لي كحالة فردية فبعدما كان المكتب يرسل لي متوسط 3 مشروعات اسبوعيا (مباني عادية 4 أو 5 أدوار) آل الحال الي مشروع كل 4 شهور فلامجال لأكتساب المزيد فالعمل المعتاد اسقف كمرية او لا كمرية نادرا ما يتطلب المبني الpanelled beam و ان فكرت في عمل hollow block تجد الرد بانه لا ينفذ كثيرا 
الخبرة فقط تمثلت في الأحساس بالأرقام في ذلك الحيز الضيق من التصميم و حتي في ارقام حصر الكميات باتت تشكل نسب معروفة 
بالنسبة للمباني الصناعية فقد صممت ورش صناعية و اخذت القيم الدنيا من كود الأحمال حيث كانت ورش صغيرة و عندما اوكل الي مراجعة مصنع فلم تأتي معلومات واضحة عن الماكينات فلم اقوم لا بتصميم ولا مراجعة المنشأ لكن وضعته ضمن اهتمامات الموضوعات التي انوي دراستها ان شاء الله 
في بعض الأحيان بعد ان انتهي من تصميم و رسم المبني كامل ثم اخر لوحة ارسمها سقف البدروم و اجد فيه عدم توافق في منسوب نصف الدور مع باقي المبني اراجع مرة اخري اجد المشكلة من التصميم المعماري اساسا لم يراعي فرق المناسيب
اتحاور مع المصمم المعماري و و قد يؤدي الي تغيير التصميم المعماري جزأيا او كلياو بعد ذلك اعتدت ان اراجع المناسيب قبل البدأ بالتحليل علي البرامج 
اما حل المشكلات الهندسية فهو الأطلاع الدائم و المستمر حتي و ان لم يكن مجال العمل الحالي يتطلبه لأن الموضوع الذي نراه اليوم غير ضروري ربما حتاجه غد فعلي الأقل يكون لدي الفكرة في اي المراجع سأبحث و بتبادل الخبرات الهندسية مع الأخرين مثلما يحدث في منتدانا هذا بفضل الله ثم اساتذته و رواده الكرام فهذا هو المتنفس الحالي حتي لسهولة التواصل فلو هناك ملتقي واقعي اعتقد انه سيكون صعب علي الكثير التفرغ و التوجه لمكان ندوة او دورة تعليمية 
و انصح ايضا بادارة محركات البحث علي شبكة النت باكثر من طريقة و علي اكثر من موقع للحصول علي كم اكبر من المعلومات

و ان كانت لي امنيه فهي ان يتم عقد دورات و ندوات للمهندسين( اتحدث عن بلدي مصر فربما يكون الحال في دول اخري مغاير ) لرفع الكفاءة و تبادل الخبرات فمن يتولي تعليم حديثي التخرج فدراسة الهندسة في الجمعات كمن يتعلم الهجاء و تركيب كلمات مبسطة ثم يخرج لحيز العمل ليتفاجأ ان المطلوب منه قصيدة شعر متكاملة الأركان 

الموضوعات الهندسية التي تمثل لي صعوبة الأحمال الديناميكة وفقا للكود المصري و احاول التغلب عليها بتجميع كل ما اجده من شروحات و كتب و فيديوهات ووصلت لمعرفة اشياء لكنني حددت ما يتبقي لي فهمه فحينما يأذن الله لي يكون مصارد كافية للفهم المتكامل هذا عن موضوع بدأت بالبحث فيه و القراءة عنه و هناك عديد من الموضوعات تأجل البحث بها لعدم احتياج الفترة الحالية في محيطي لها و ايضا احتفظ بمراجعها و ابحاثها حين الأحتياج اليها 

اما السؤال الأخير ما تفتقر اليه المكتبة العربية في مجال التصميم فانا لست مؤهلة بالدرجة الكافية للرد علي هذا السؤال
اشكركم علي وقتكم و اتمني الا اكون ضيعت وقتكم باستضافة خبرة متواضعة


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (14 أبريل 2015)

سيادتك ضيف (متواضع) و ليس خبرة متواضعة ..
و الحوار مع سيادتك يعرض تجربة متفردة و غير مسبوقة ..
تحياتي


----------



## mecheil.edwar (14 أبريل 2015)

ماشاء الله مهندسة إقرأ وزادك الله من كل علم ينفع
ونحييك على هذا التواضع الجم الذى نقرأه من بين كل مشاركاتك فتلك فضيلة قلما وجدت بين الكثيرين

حتى أن العالم العبقرى أسحق نيوتن كان يمشي منحنى الرأس تواضعا منه 

ولو سألنا المهندسة القديرة إقرأ ما هى الأسئلة التى لم نطرحها عليك وتودين الأجابة عليها
ولو طلبنا من المهندسة القديرة طرح موضوع هندسي للشرح والدراسة فأى الموضوعات سيتم إختيارها

وأخيرا كيف نحفز الجيل الجديد من الشباب والأبناء على البحث والتعلم والإستفادة من مصادر المعرفة المختلفة


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (14 أبريل 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> سيادتك ضيف (متواضع) و ليس خبرة متواضعة ..
> و الحوار مع سيادتك يعرض تجربة متفردة و غير مسبوقة ..
> تحياتي


بارك الله بكم



mecheil.edwar قال:


> ماشاء الله مهندسة إقرأ وزادك الله من كل علم ينفع
> ونحييك على هذا التواضع الجم الذى نقرأه من بين كل مشاركاتك فتلك فضيلة قلما وجدت بين الكثيرين
> 
> حتى أن العالم العبقرى أسحق نيوتن كان يمشي منحنى الرأس تواضعا منه
> ...


تقبل الله دعائك 
بالنسبة للأسئلة التي لم تطرح و اود الأجابة عليها فهي امنيه خاصة بتطوير التعليم و المناهج التعليمية بدأ من مراحل ال k G و حتي التعليم الجامعي و ما بعدالجامعي
و الأهم من تطوير المناهج :العلاقة بين المعلم و المتعلم التي تفتقر في كثير من الأحيان الي علاقة الأحتواء و التحفيز فهذه نقاط لا علاقة لها بتطوير المناهج و انما رسالة لم يقدرها هؤلاء المعلمون و انهم من المفترض في مراتب سامية ( العلماء ورثة الأنبياء) اعتقد ان اول خطوات الرقي بالتعليم الأهتمام بالمعلم نفسه وتأهيله ليكون مسؤلا عن تربية اجيال و غرس القيم الأنسانية و التوجه الي الله و تطوير الذات و ادارة الوقت 

اما عن الموضوعات الهندسية التي اود طرحها للشرح و الدراسة فهو ما بدأته حضرتك من تبسيط علم ال dynamics ثم التدرج به حتي حل منشأ كامل ثم يليها تصميم منشأ صناعي 
جزيل الشكر علي عطائكم المتواصل و نشر العلم


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (15 أبريل 2015)

أود أن أعلق على المحور الرئيسي في تجربة المهندسة الفاضلة اقرأ و ارتقي و هو البعد عن العمل الهندسي لفترة طويلة ..
حيث ان خبرات العمل لا تقتصر فقط على الجانب المهني بل تمتد و تتسع لنمو و نضج المدارك و الحلم و الأناة و الروية و التجارب الحياتية بما يؤثر على عمق الفكر العلمي و الأسلوب البحثي و الفهم و التعلم لذلك فلا أظن أبدا أن السنوات التي مرت بعيدا عن العمل الهندسي غير ذات تأثير على الخبرة الهندسية بل و أؤكد أن المهندسة القديرة تستطيع أن تحسب خبرتها الهندسية الحقيقية بدءا من سنة التخرج ..
تحياتي و تقديري


----------



## mecheil.edwar (15 أبريل 2015)

سؤال تبادر للذهن ونستفيد بهذه الفرصة من وجود الهندسة القديرة إقرأ
لماذا من وجهة نظرك هاجر الكثير من رواد الملتقى أسرة الهندسة المدنية
والأمثلة كثيرة 
على سبيل المثال 
المهندسة القديرة سنا الإسلام
المهندس حسان 
المهندس أبو بكر
وغيرهم الكثيرين ممن كنا نستفيد من خبراتهم ومشاركاتهم
نريد أن نعرف وجهة نظرك بهذا الموضوع

والسؤأل الثانى للمهندس والمشرف القدير سيف الدين أى الأوسمة يمكن أن نمنحها للمهندسة القديرة إقرأ تكريما لها لما تقوم به من بث النشاط والهمة بالملتقى من خلال موضوعاتها المميزة 

نتابع الحديث ...


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (15 أبريل 2015)

بالفعل قد رشحت المهندسة القديرة اقرأ و ارتقي لوسام التميز و هي تستحق أكثر من ذلك و الشكر موصول للزميل الخلوق صاحب الحس الراقي ميشيل على لفتاته و تقديره لزملاء المنتدى ..
تحياتي و تقديري ..


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (15 أبريل 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> أود أن أعلق على المحور الرئيسي في تجربة المهندسة الفاضلة اقرأ و ارتقي و هو البعد عن العمل الهندسي لفترة طويلة ..
> حيث ان خبرات العمل لا تقتصر فقط على الجانب المهني بل تمتد و تتسع لنمو و نضج المدارك و الحلم و الأناة و الروية و التجارب الحياتية بما يؤثر على عمق الفكر العلمي و الأسلوب البحثي و الفهم و التعلم لذلك فلا أظن أبدا أن السنوات التي مرت بعيدا عن العمل الهندسي غير ذات تأثير على الخبرة الهندسية بل و أؤكد أن المهندسة القديرة تستطيع أن تحسب خبرتها الهندسية الحقيقية بدءا من سنة التخرج ..
> تحياتي و تقديري


بارك الله بكم و جزاكم كل خير و يذكرني تحفيزكم لي و تواجدي وسط منتدي يهتم بنشر العلم لوجه الله و تنتشر روح المودة بين رواده و اساتذته بمدرستي الثانوية العامة حيث قامت ادارة المدرسة بعمل فصول خاصة للمتفوقات و كان تواجدي وسط تلك الطالبات يزيدني حبا و تعلقا بالمادة العلمية و كانت النفوس صافية فكنا نتنافس علي تفوق اكثر واكثر مع الأحتفاظ بالمشاعر الطيبة و العلاقات الأنسانية 



mecheil.edwar قال:


> سؤال تبادر للذهن ونستفيد بهذه الفرصة من وجود الهندسة القديرة إقرأ
> لماذا من وجهة نظرك هاجر الكثير من رواد الملتقى أسرة الهندسة المدنية
> والأمثلة كثيرة
> على سبيل المثال
> ...



ان مهمة الأشرف مهمة متعبة و تحتاج تفرغ والمشرفين كالجندي المجهول هم ابتغوا اجر الأخرة من الله عز و جل و نسئل الله ان يثيبهم خير الجزاء و الأخت الفاضلة سنا الأسلام كان مجهوداتها فوق الرائعة و يشهد جميع من عاصروها بهذا الجهد الفائق و ربما تحتفظ بسبب رحيلها المؤثر عن المنتدي لنفسها
اما الأساتذة م ابو بكر و م حسان 2 فظروف سوريا الحبيبة تؤلم الجميع ما بالك و هم ابناؤها يسر الله الحال للجميع
و اشكرك بشدة عن سؤالك لوسام التميزو انا لا استحق ذلك التقدير لمحدودية الخبرة و المعرفة و اكيد هناك الكثيرين من هم افضل مني


----------



## محمد صبح السيسى (15 أبريل 2015)

سؤال بخصوص مراجعة الخرسانة بعد الصب ، كيف يمكن معالجة خرسانة عادية غير مقاومة بعد صبها ومضى عليها 28 يوم واكثر ، ومعاجتها بمواد كيماوية لجعلها خرسانة مقاومة للكبريتات ؟؟؟ هام وعاجل أرجو الإجابة ؟


----------



## mecheil.edwar (16 أبريل 2015)

محمد صبح السيسى قال:


> سؤال بخصوص مراجعة الخرسانة بعد الصب ، كيف يمكن معالجة خرسانة عادية غير مقاومة بعد صبها ومضى عليها 28 يوم واكثر ، ومعاجتها بمواد كيماوية لجعلها خرسانة مقاومة للكبريتات ؟؟؟ هام وعاجل أرجو الإجابة ؟



أهلا بك بالملتقى
وأعتقد أن السؤال خارج نطاق هذا الموضوع 
لذلك سأطرح سؤالك بموضوع مستقل على الرابط التالى

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t477001.html#post3304285


----------



## mecheil.edwar (27 أبريل 2015)

أعتذر لكم عن التأخر بالرد لهذا الموضوع لظروف العمل
كما أتوجه بأسمى كلمات الشكر والتقدير للمهندسة القديرة
إقرأ وإرتقي لهذا الحوار
وأتمنى منكم إقتراح زميل أخر لنا بالملتقى 
نستفيد من خبراته وعلمه 

دمتم جميعا بألف خير​


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (28 أبريل 2015)

أقترح استضافة الزميل ArSam و هذا ملفه الشخصي ..
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u659264
تحياتي


----------



## egyengine (29 أبريل 2015)

ماشاء الله ربنا يبارك في علمكم


----------



## mecheil.edwar (4 مايو 2015)

نرحب بالمهندس القدير

ArSam

ويشرفنا الحديث معه 

وإجراء هذا الحوار

ونشكر مشرفنا القدير 
مهندس سيف الدين


​


----------



## ArSam (7 مايو 2015)

أتوجه بالشكر للزميلين القديرين المتميزين 
المهندس سيف الدين مرزوق 
والمهندس ميشيل 
على جهودهما الحثيثة والقيمة والمستمرة والمتميزة والمباركة التي يشاركان بها دوما في إثراء هذا المنتدى الطيب،،،،،
كما أشكرهما بشكل خاص لإختيارهما 
في ان أكون معكم هنا على هذه الصفحات كي نشارككم الرأي ونتجاذب أطراف الحديث حول التجارب المهنية ،،،
م نورالدين


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (7 مايو 2015)

نبدأ بالاسئلة التقليدية لحين قيام المهندس العزيز [MENTION=432469]mecheil.edwar[/MENTION] بادارة الحوار الذي أثق أنه سيأتي شيقا ثريا يحمل تجربة متفردة و مميزة ..
ونطرح علي الزميل العزيز مهندس نورالدين [MENTION=659264]ArSam[/MENTION] بعض الأسئلة التقليدية ..
عن سنة التخرج - الجامعة - مجال العمل - الخبرات والمهارات الهندسية المختلفة ..
وأتابع معكم هذا الحوار ...


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 مايو 2015)

3- معاملة الزملاء كانت طيبة و الحمد لله و لم يتواجد من هو في سني كما ذكرت سابقا ان مجال​العمل

 كان بمكاتب متواضعة و حينما وجدت المقاول الذي ذكرته فيما قبل في الخمسينات من عمره ​يبدي تلميحا انه ذو علم يفوق خريجي الهندسة لم تعجبني النبرة تلك تركت المكتب فورا و لم انتظر حتي اليوم التالي و قد ارسل زميلتي المعمارية لتسترضيني و ان الكلام كان عاما و غير موجه الي لكنني قررت الا اتعامل مع امثال تلك الشخصيات الغير متزنة مرة اخري حتي لو رجعت بلا​
​عمل

بارك الله لكي اختنا اقرا وارتقي علي هذا الحوار الممتع .......واحييكي علي تصرفك تجاه هذا الشخص الذي اعتبره هو وامثاله وهم كثر في مجالنا اعتبرهم سبب رئيسي في تدهور سوق العمل الهندسي ويجب ان يتم التعامل معهم كما تفضلتي حتي يعرفوا حجمهم ويلزموا حدودهم .....

واعتذر عن عدم المتابعه المستمرة لظروف خاصه 

وتحياتي لجميع المشاركين اعضاء ومشرفين وادارة علي هذا المجهود الرائع وبارك الله بكم جميعا


----------



## حسان2 (9 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولا أعتذر عن الانقطاع الطويل واللذي ربما يطول أكثر
ساقتني الخواطر والذكريات الى ملتقاكم الكريم لألقي نظرة شوق وفضول لتحري ما وصل اليه الملتقى اللذي كنا يوما نتشرف بمشاركة عضواته وأعضائه المحترمين الحوارات الشيقة ونستفيد أكثر مما نفيد. ثم شاءت الظروف أن تفرض علينا وعلى أهلنا وأبنائنا في وطننا الجريح وضعا يصعب معه الالتفات لغيره مع الحفاظ على ما يضمن استمرار الحياة التي كرمنا الله بها. 
وشاءت الصدف أن أمر على الحوار مع الأخت الفاضلة اقرأ وارتقي واللذي ارتقيت معه الى عالم تجربتها الرائعة, وكان لابد لي من توجيه تحية احترام وتقدير لها ولكم جميعا متمنيا من الله لملتقاكم المحترم ولكل من يمر به دوام التوفيق والتقدم


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (9 مايو 2015)

ندعو الله أن يبدل حال أوطاننا العربية من حال الى أحسن حال ..
اللهم فرج عن أهلنا في سوريا الكرب و بدلهم من بعد عسر يسرا ..
تقبل خالص التحية و الدعاء أخي حسان ..


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 مايو 2015)

ربنا يفك كرب اخواننا في سوريا وفي كل البلاد العربيه .............وحشتنا جدا استاذنا م حسان ونسال الله ان يبدل اخوالنا الي احسن حال


----------



## ArSam (10 مايو 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> نبدأ بالاسئلة التقليدية لحين قيام المهندس العزيز @mecheil.edwar بادارة الحوار الذي أثق أنه سيأتي شيقا ثريا يحمل تجربة متفردة و مميزة ..
> ونطرح علي الزميل العزيز مهندس نورالدين @ArSam بعض الأسئلة التقليدية ..
> عن سنة التخرج - الجامعة - مجال العمل - الخبرات والمهارات الهندسية المختلفة ..
> وأتابع معكم هذا الحوار ...



تخرجت في ثمانينيات الماضي من احد جامعات السعودية للهندسة المدنية وبقيت أعمل هناك عقدا من الزمان ونيف بين مهندس منفذ ومصمم واستشاري في مشاريع ومنشآت مدنية وصناعية متعددة التنوع والأحجام من ذلك: 
(منشآت خرسانية متنوعة الإستخدامات، غرف مضخات تحت الأرض، متطلبات منشآت مدنية لمولدات عملاقة لتوليد الكهرباء، أساسات خرسانية عميقة أوتاد دائرية وشرائح سند حائطية خرسانية، منشآت صناعية معدنية منها ابراج اتصالات، واجهات ألومنيوم إنشائية شاهقة ومظلات ألومنيوم سماوية مع زجاج ثنائي في المراكز التجارية) 
ثم انتقلت الى كندا حيث عملت خمس سنوات متوالية كمهندس مصمم واستشاري لمشاريع صناعية ثقيلة تم تنفيذها في بلدان عديدة حول العالم كالولايات المتحدة والهند وكوريا وكندا بالطبع،
( منشآت صناعية في مصنع صهر خام الحديد والأفران العالية لإنتاج الفولاذ والصفائح المجلفنة لتصنيع السيارات، تصميم غلايات صناعية ومداخن لمصانع الكيماويت المتقدمة، منصات الصيانة والتشغيل المعدنية، ....) 
ثم انتقلت الى العمل في احد دول الخليج ولا زلت منذ ما يقارب عقد ونيف كمهندس مدني خبير في مجال المنشآت النفطية والصناعية وهندسة البنية التحتية.
(طرق، شبكات صرف، منشآت صناعية معدينة، خزانات النفط الحقلية المعدنية، ابراج معدنية تنقية وتصفية الزيت، ابراج معدنية شبكية لنقل الكهرباء والاتصالات، هناجر معدنية صناعية لإيواء مضخات تصدير الزيت العملاقة، أحواض ترابية مبطنة لتجيمع بقايا الزيت وتصفيته، مباني خرسانية لمكاتب وغرف تحكم، قواعد خرسانية لكافة أنواع المعدات الميكانيكية الدوارة..... إلخ)


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (10 مايو 2015)

ما شاء الله يا بشمهندس لقد وفقنا في طلب تشريفنا بالحوار مع مهندس قدير ذي خبرة متميزة و نادرة مثل خبرة سيادتك ..
و أول ما يبدر على ذهني هو سؤال سيادتك حول مقارنة الأداء بين المهندسين بالمنطقة العربية و بين المهندسين في الدول الغربية ..
و ما تراه يحتاجه المهندس العربي من تطوير معرفي و بحثي و فكري و أدائي ..
تقبل تحياتي و تقديري و شكري ..


----------



## ArSam (10 مايو 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> ما شاء الله يا بشمهندس لقد وفقنا في طلب تشريفنا بالحوار مع مهندس قدير ذي خبرة متميزة و نادرة مثل خبرة سيادتك ..
> و أول ما يبدر على ذهني هو سؤال سيادتك حول مقارنة الأداء بين المهندسين بالمنطقة العربية و بين المهندسين في الدول الغربية ..
> و ما تراه يحتاجه المهندس العربي من تطوير معرفي و بحثي و فكري و أدائي ..
> تقبل تحياتي و تقديري و شكري ..



جعل الله دوما توفيقه يغمركم وبركاته تحيطكم ورزقه يمطركم وبفضله يكرمكم.


إن لمقارنة الأداء بين نمطين هندسيين أحدهما في محيط بلادنا والآخر في غرب كرتنا الأرضية لا تخلو من غلاظة بيان وتشنيف آذان
 على كل حال يوجد عدة فوارق منها


الفارق الرئيس الأول هو انه عندهم في كل هيئة عمل يوجد هيكل نظام مقولب عليه العمل فكل من التحق او خرج من الفريق لن يؤثر على مسارالعمليات التراكمية المتجهة نحوالهدف،
هذا يعني وجود أسس قياسية لكل وحدة نشاط مطلوب تنفيذها، عكس بيئتنا نحن فالنظام المقولب موجود في عقلية المدير الواقع فقط تحت سيطرة المزاج وحالته النفسية ومن ثم اذا رحل المدير فالمدير الجديد يقلب كل ما هو موجود ويبدأ من جديد، وبالتالي لا بناء تراكمي فعال يتصف بالديمومة والإستمرارية، وهكذا تبقى هيئات العمل لدينا ملتصقة بنمط الشخصنة، وهذا من أهم عوامل تأخر الأمم.
وفيما أذكره من الطرف الفكاهية تعليق أحدهم هناك عن وجود أسس قياسية لكتابة الأسس القياسية لأي نشاط .... !!!
لدينا نحن أفراد يتفوقون على ماعندهم بالعبقرية الفردية، لكن::
عشوائيتنا أذهبت القدر الأكبر من ريح وقوة ما لدى أفرادنا من قوة.
هم يتفوقون علينا بالتنظيم والإدارة، والذي نتيجته انهم يصلون الى الهدف المطلوب بأقل الجهود وأسرع الأوقات.
الهيكل التنظيمي لدينا متداخل في المهام والتكاليف ويتسم بشيئ من عدم الوضوح عكس ماعندهم فهو هناك واضح الملامح محترم من قبل الكبير والصغيرفلا يتدخل أحد في نشاطك عدا مسؤولك فقط وفقط لا غير،،، حيث أنني صدمت عند عودتي من هناك أن تدخل مهندس كهرباء في مهامي الفنية، وهذا هنا طبيعي مادامت العشوائية وانعدام الهيكلية الراشدة أن تكون هي السائده.

الخلاصة:
أفرادنا ليسوا بحاجة لأبحاث مهنية متخصصة بقدر ماهم بحاجة الى فهم وتفعيل النظام الإداري الراشد مع احترام الديمومة فيه، 
إحترام وتفعيل العمل الجماعي، وعزل العمل الفردي الأناني.
وبالطبع هذا وذاك ينعدم وجوده في أرض تتسم بعدم الإستقرار السياسي، وانعدام القانون، 
تقبل تقديري


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (10 مايو 2015)

أعلق بتنهيدة كبيرة يا بشمهندس نور الدين !!


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (10 مايو 2015)

مع تعبيري عن سعادتي و استمتاعي بهذا الحوار مع شخصكم الكريم ..
أواصل من جهتي الأسئلة المثيرة للشجون !!
و لعله سؤال فضفاض بعض الشئ و ندع لسيادتك تناوله من منظور رؤيتك و تجربتك ..
ما هي آلية التعامل مع الأخطاء و المشكلات من خلال المسؤوليات و الصلاحيات ..
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (10 مايو 2015)

ما شاء الله م نور الدين [MENTION=659264]ArSam[/MENTION]ArSam زادنا الله واياك من فضلة دنيا واخرة
فقد أصبت بخصوص العشوائية والتفوق الفردي لدينا كشعوب عربية

سؤالي:
1- كيف تمكنت من التكيف واكتساب الخبرات في مجال منشأت النفط خصوصاً في بداية الحياة العملية؟وكيف كانت العقبات والصعوبات والتغلب عليها؟
حيث أن مجال النفط والغاز يحتاج خبرات خاصة وتفهم للمنظومة كاكل, وكما تعلم أن قسمنا الهندسة المدنية يُعتبر جزء من كل ويتداخل معة في هذة المنشأت مهام مهندسي الميكانيكا تصميماً وتنفيذياً خصوصاً في الأعمال المعدنية ومواسير الغاز والنفط والخزانات و pressure vessel وغيرها وفي بعض الأحيان يٌقدم مهندس الميكانيكا علي المدني خصوصاً في مجال اللحام ومواسير الغاز وخزانات النفط والغاز.

2- ما اهم المراجع التنفيذية والتصميمية من وجهة نظرك للمهندس المدني الذي ينوي الدخول لهذا المجال؟


----------



## ArSam (11 مايو 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> أعلق بتنهيدة كبيرة يا بشمهندس نور الدين !!



لا تحزن إن الله معنا ،،، لكن ،،،
الأسوة ثم الأسوة (الخريطة النموذجية) .... 
ثم إعداد العدة على طبق العزم والعزيمة (التشوين) 
ثم المضي (إنشاء) مع التوكل (التسديد) هذا هو المخرج


----------



## ArSam (11 مايو 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> مع تعبيري عن سعادتي و استمتاعي بهذا الحوار مع شخصكم الكريم ..
> أواصل من جهتي الأسئلة المثيرة للشجون !!
> و لعله سؤال فضفاض بعض الشئ و ندع لسيادتك تناوله من منظور رؤيتك و تجربتك ..
> ما هي آلية التعامل مع الأخطاء و المشكلات من خلال المسؤوليات و الصلاحيات ..
> تقبل تحياتي



لمعالجة أي مشكلة أو خطأ في التنفيذ الهندسي او التصميم بتلميح سريع نسلك المسار التالي:

- تحديد هوية الخطأ وحصر المشكلة نوعها وحقيقتها وأبعادها وآثارها الظاهرة.
- تحديد أسباب المشكلة التاريخية وجذورها وعمق ذلك.
- الإستعانة بأصحاب الخبرة في سبر المشكلة واستشارتهم في الحلول الممكنة.
-وضع وتحديد حلول وبدائل متعددة مع تحديد مميزات وتكاليف ومساوئ كل منها زمنا واستعمالا وقبولا فنيا. 
- وزو الحلول ومقارنتها معا ومع الطبيعة.
- إختيار أفضل حلين وترشيح أحدهما.
- إستشارة أصحاب الخبرة.
- إتخاذ القرار وتجهيرز عدة ووسائل تنفيذ الحل.
- سرعة التنفيذ.
- أغلاق الملف.

كل ما سبق يتم على مستوى المسؤولية الممنوحة وصلاحيات اتخاذ القرار في محيط العمل.

تقبل سلامي


----------



## ArSam (11 مايو 2015)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> ما شاء الله م نور الدين @ArSamArSam زادنا الله واياك من فضلة دنيا واخرة
> فقد أصبت بخصوص العشوائية والتفوق الفردي لدينا كشعوب عربية
> 
> سؤالي:
> ...




أستاذي الكريم أبو مريم:

- بخصوص الهندسة المدنية في مجال النفط لا تفرق عنها في مجال المنشآت الصناعية سوى أن يكون المهندس المدني على إحتكاك مع إطلاع وتفهم لأهداف واستخدامات هذه المنشآت كي يتناغم ذلك مع المتطلبات الحقيقية التشغيلية على الوجه الذي يتطلبه نوعية إستخدام المنشأ وتصرفه مع الأحمال،،،، 
وهذا يعني لزوم المهندس المدني أن يستخدم المواصفات (أكواد عالمية أشهرها API) الخاصة لمنشآت النفط هذا مثلا لتحديد مدخلات التحميل طبعا.

- مهندس الميكانيكا يتداخل مع المدني في حسابات وتصاميم متقاربة ومتعدده بالإضافة الى تصاميم اللحام منها على السبيل المثال 
- المهندس الميكانيكي تخصص خطوط نقل الذي يلزم ان يحسب (كتخصص) إجهادات وردود أفعال خطوط المواسير تحت تأثير نقل السائل او الغاز وتأثير درجات الحرارة وتأثير قوى التشغيل من احتكاك وضغط ضخ السوائل والوزن الذاتي للمواسير وللسائل مع معدات التشغيل، ويستخدم لهذا الغرض برامج متطورة ومتخصصة من أشهرها السيزر. 
وهنا في هذا المجال اخطر ما في المسألة هي ردود الأفعال عند الأكواع وتصميم وثاقات التثبيت للخطوط الناقلة. وهنا يشاركه المهندس المدني في حسابات ردود الأفعال وينفصل عنه في تصميم الوسائد الخرسانية لتخميد ردود الأفعال هذه ولنقل الأحمال عبر مساند الإرتكاز المتعددة التنوع معدنية او خرسانية.

أما عن طريقة إكتساب الخبرة والصعوبات فإليك الحل الذي أراه من وجهة نظري وحسب خبرتي في الساحة هو كالتالي:
- الإقدام وهذا يعني المغامرة المدروسة.
- الثقة بالنفس.
- التسلح المعرفي وتنقسم هنا الى جزئين الأول المكتسبات تراكمية سابقة سواء خبرة حقلية او نظرية دراسية. 
والجزء الثاني هو فن وطرق اقتناص المعلومات المفيدة واللازمة في الوقت المناسب ومن المكان المناسب.

أما عن المراجع فهي متعددة منها مواصفات أرامكو السعودية وكتيبات شركة تيكساكو او شيفرون ،،، و

لكن هناك مرجع شامل وقيم جدا ومتخصص وهو لأحد المتخصصين الذين اعرفهم شخصيا وهو الدكتور القدير محمد الريدي Mohamed Al-reedy
واسم الكتاب كالتالي Construction Management and Design of Industrial Concrete and Steel Structures
​

تقبل سلامي وارجو لك التوفيق


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (11 مايو 2015)

كم هو رائع هذا الحوار !!
أود أن اسأل سيادتك عن أهم الشخصيات التي تأثرت بها في الحياة و العمل ..
و أهم مصادر المعرفة و الخبرات و المشروعات البارزة في مشوار حياتك المزدهرة باذن الله ..
تقبل المزيد دائما من التحية التقدير ..


----------



## ArSam (11 مايو 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> كم هو رائع هذا الحوار !!
> أود أن اسأل سيادتك عن أهم الشخصيات التي تأثرت بها في الحياة و العمل ..
> و أهم مصادر المعرفة و الخبرات و المشروعات البارزة في مشوار حياتك المزدهرة باذن الله ..
> تقبل المزيد دائما من التحية التقدير ..




جواب هذا السؤال طويل ممكن انتقي منه فيما يتلو من المشاركات بعون الله


----------



## ArSam (11 مايو 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> كم هو رائع هذا الحوار !!
> أود أن اسأل سيادتك عن أهم الشخصيات التي تأثرت بها في الحياة و العمل ..
> و أهم مصادر المعرفة و الخبرات و المشروعات البارزة في مشوار حياتك المزدهرة باذن الله ..
> تقبل المزيد دائما من التحية التقدير ..




الشخصيات في حياتي المهنية كثيرون ابرزهم من كان في حياتي الجامعية مثالهم:
دكتور عدنان قصاب، دكتور أحمد بلال، دكتور بدوره، دكتور محمد شحرور، دكتور بهاء الدين كوشكن، واثنان أخران من فطاحل بروفوسورات الهندسة المدنية من الهند تلقيت الكثير علي أيديهم جميعا.

أيضا الشخصيات التي مرت في حياتي المهنية بعد الجامعة هم كثيرون ايضا لكن من ابرزهم ،،،، 
- المهندس عزالدين ابوالعز خريج دمشق مدير مشروع خط نقل المياه من وادي عسفان الى الخزانات المعدنية الدائرية المخصصة لسقيا الحجاج في أعالي جبال مكة مع إنشاء محطة الضخ التي تحوي ست مضخات مياه تحت الأرض بتسع أمتار وايضا محطة توليد الكهرباء اللازمة لهذا المشروع، هذا المشروع كان نقطة تحدي في حياتي لان توجهي في البداية كان انشائي مخالف لتخصص هذا المشروع والذي بليت فيه بلاء حسنا واكتسبت منه الكثير من الخبرة. 

- الدكتور المهندس استاذ جامعي شريك ومالك ومدير قسم التصاميم في شركة الاستشارات الهندسية الكندية. هنا ايضا تنقلت على عدة محطات غنية بالتحدي في التحليل والتصميم المعدني والإشراف لكثير من المشاريع الصناعية مع طاقم كندي متنوع في مستويات الخبرات والخدمة (مثال احدهم عنده خبرة خمسون عاما) وكان ذلك في جو راقي من التنظيم والتحدي والترتيب بتروس العلم والنقاش والانتاج يرافقه الاحتكاك مع خبرات المهندسين الميكانيكين مغمورين بزيوت التشحيم التي كنا نمر عبر ممراتها تحت الارض وعلى منصات التشغيل والصيانة في اعالي الابراج وافران صهر الفولاذ،

اما عن مصادر المعرفة فمنها الهواية والغواية في الاطلاع والقراءة والبحث في الكتب والمراجع وكراسات الخبراء المتقدمين،، 
واليوم اصبح هذا ميسرا بفضل توفر الشبكة العنكبوتية العالمية في البيوت وغرف الحوار المهني في الجيوب.

أما عن المشروعات البارزة فهي كثيرة جدا متنوعة بين التنفيذ لعدة مباني خرسانية لمستوصفات صحية في ادغال الجبال والوديان السعودية كما هو الاشراف على تنفيذ العديد من المباني الخرسانية ،،،
أيضا ممارسة تصميم للأساسات العميقة وجدران السند الخرسانية المسلحة لمدة اربع سنوات كان منها في أحياء مكة القديمة ومجاورات الحرم الشريف بعضها كان اوتاد في البحر الاحمر لأحد القصور وصل طول هذه الاوتاد الى عمق خمس وثلاثون مترا تحت سطح الماء،،،،،،،

اذكر ايضا احد المشاريع ستة عشر طابقا مع ثلاث مستويات قبو تحت الارض في جده قمت بإعادة تصميماته الإنشائية للهيكل الخرساني فكان الوفر فقط قدر بخمسة ملايين ريال سعودي مقارنة بما كان مصمما في خرائط التنفيذ والمعدة قبل ذلك في احد المكاتب على مستوى عالي من المسميات.


----------



## عمر عبدالله (12 مايو 2015)

بديع جدا استاذ نور الدين وفي مجال الملاعب الرياضية ( الاستادات ) اليست لديك تجارب وكيف ترى هذا النوع من المنشئات ؟ هذا اولا ..
ثانيا برايك ماهي القدرات والمهارات سواء بالفطرة او الاكتساب التى يجب ان تتوفر في المهندس الانشائي ليكون مهندسا فعليا وليس خريج رياضيات يقوم باجراء الحسابات فقط لعزم وقص وشد وضغط وتسليح وخلافه ؟


----------



## ArSam (12 مايو 2015)

عمر عبدالله قال:


> بديع جدا استاذ نور الدين وفي مجال الملاعب الرياضية ( الاستادات ) اليست لديك تجارب وكيف ترى هذا النوع من المنشئات ؟ هذا اولا ..
> ثانيا برايك ماهي القدرات والمهارات سواء بالفطرة او الاكتساب التى يجب ان تتوفر في المهندس الانشائي ليكون مهندسا فعليا وليس خريج رياضيات يقوم باجراء الحسابات فقط لعزم وقص وشد وضغط وتسليح وخلافه ؟



*مراحبا بكم اخي الكريم المهندس عمر ،،،*
*على مايبدو انكم متلبسون في مشروع حلبة مدرج رياضي وبمهام الإشراف على إنشاءه او تصميمه ،،، *
*جيد واشجعكم على خوض هذه التجربة التي من النادر ان تتكرر،،،، *
*الموضوع ان كان في اول حيثياته فهو من الصعوبة التي تحتاج الى موجه وقيادي رائد يمسك بزمام توجيه خطام العمل بين مسارات التخصصات ومتطلبات الاستخدام وحيثيات الموقع العام وحل عقد وبؤر التجمع وطرق التعامل مع الزحام من فتحات المداخل والمخارج المتصلة مع طبووغرافية الصرف المروري الواقعي لوسم الحي والطرق المجاورة،،،، هذا القيادي الرائد لا يكفي ان يكون مهندسا انشائيا فقط ولا يكفي ان يكون مهندسا معماريا فقط ،،، بل يلزم ان يكون على خبرة ومهارة عملية بهاذين التخصصين بالإضافة الى خبرة في حل العقد وتوجيه عناصر الفريق نحو انجاز متطلبات التخصصات المتقاطعة،،، ويحبذ جدا الإستفادة من نماذج سابقة لعدد من المدرجات الرياضية القديمة للإستفادة من تجنب عيوبها ومشاكلها،،،، 
هنا خطر على البال نقطة وهي اعتبار اختلاف عادات الشعوب في التصرف في مثل هذه الأجواء،،،*
*
ولتوضيح هذا نقول ان علاقة استخدام عناصر المنشأ من قبل الكتل البشرية دخولا وخروجا وتصنيفا مع اعتبار السيارات ايضا وعلاقة كل هذا مع مداخل ومخارج طرقات الحي ومن ثم ايضا توزيع الاحمال الحية على المدرجات وطرق التعامل مع غرف اللاعبين ومتطلباتها هذا كله فيه من طاقة العمل اكثر من إجراء الحسابات التصميمية للمدرج نفسه،،،، واقصد الجانب الثاني من الموضوع والذي يمكن القول فيه كالتالي:
*
*الموضوع الثاني الحسابي هو في منتهى البساطة مقارنة بالأول واعني ما يخص القيام تصميم العناصر الإنشائية للمدرج والذي تم الإنتهاء من تصميماته المعمارية اي تم تحديد مقاساتها واشكالها وهذا يعني ان مرحلة الإختيار بين البديلات قد انتهت وتم الإرساء على الشكل النهائي للمنشأ، 
وهنا بدأت مهمة المهندس الإنشائي الحسابية ،،،،*
*
يبقى ان نقول ان التحدي يأتي للمهندس المدني فيما إذا كانت حلبة الملعب مغطاة بسقف ثابت او متحرك ،،، *
*هنا يأتي الإبداع في حل مسألة تغطية الفتحات الضخمة ،،،،،، *
*ارجو لكم التوفيق*
*
أما موضوع المهندس الإنشائي كي يكون مبدعا وليس مجرد آلة حاسبة (!$%@!)*
*
فهذا موضوع هام جدا جدا يصب في مسمى المهنة بذاتها يعني كيف تكون مهندسا وليس مدرس رياضيات (هههه)*
*في النهاية اسمه المهندس الناجح او المبدع،،، كي تميزه عن المهندس العادي وكي نكون عنصريين،،، !!؟؟؟*
*
نعم هذا يحتاج الى اقصوصة كتابية ومنصوصة فنية تستحق دقائق وقتية سنبرز شيئا منها فيما يتلو ،، 
ودمتم بخير *


----------



## mohy_y2003 (12 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك مهندس نور وجزاك الله خيرا وزادك من فضله العظيم


----------



## ArSam (12 مايو 2015)

كيف تكون مهندساً ناجحاً   &#55357;&#56528; &#55356;&#57313; &#55356;&#57217;
هذا سؤال يداعب خيال كل مهندس طموح
فاسمحوا لبناني ان يبوح ولخيالي ان يغدو ويروح 
لعلي أجيب بعضاً من جوانب هذا السؤال الجموح

كلنا نعلم بأن المهندس فينا لا بُدَّ أن يكون أحد نوعين:
١- إما أنه يعمل ممتعضاً لا يعشق تخصصه لسبب ما وإما أن هدفه هو فقط الإكتفاء بتجميع دخل مادي دون إكتراثٍ بمسميات الهندسة. 
٢- يعمل بطوية وقريحية مستمتعا بمهنته فاهماً لماذا وماذا يعمل! كلما أنهى عملاً زاد إنشراحاً وإقبالاً على مابعده. (هذا النوع في المنتدي منه الكثير ماشاء الله). 


= (ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملاً) الإتقان في العمل ذاتياً لنيل الأجرين (المادي الفوري والمعنوي العلوي) وهذا لا يكون الا اذا رسمت هدفاً سامياً واحتسبت فيه الأجر العلوي. بمعنى أن إنجازاتك يجب أن تكون لبنة للأمة، نعم لتكن لمن يأتي بعدك صدقتك الجارية.
= ان يفهم المهندس الهدف الحقيقي من مهنته وكيف يطبقه والذي يشمل الإنشاء بأقل التكاليف وأعلى درجات الأمان والقبول البشري وبأقل الأزمان.
= ان يفهم المهندس الغرض من ومهمة كل جزء من مشروعه الذي يتعامل معه كي يشكله بالطريقة المناسبة وبالحجم والمواصفات المطلوبين وينطبق هذا على كافة العناصر الجامدة او المتحركة التي يتعامل معها في مشروعه. 
= أن يحول المهندس منصة عمله الى ساحة إبداع واستمتاع، يستبعد الرسميات الجافة. وهذا قد يدخل فيه بنود التفائل والإقدام والثقة. 
= تبادل الخبرات والتشاور والاحتكاك مع الغير في عدة انواع من الاختصاص والفنون ذات الصلة بالمهنة.
= الإنصات والتدوين والتسجيل وتدقيق المعلومات. هذا يعني يجب فهم المعطيات جيداً. 
= التواصل الصحيح مع كافة الأشخاص في المستويات المتعددة اصحاب القضية بالتمام وليس أشباه او المساعدين. وكم كان سوء التفاهم سبباً في كثير من المصائب.
= التدقيق في فهم حقيقة المشكلة او الموضوع عين الدراسة او القضية ذات البحث والمراد علاجه، فكثير من الفشل مصدره الاكتفاء بسندويشة معلومات ثم الانطلاق البهلواني الى حل لا يناسب او حل قاصر او حل ناقص او مكلف وكثيراً ما يتم اكتشاف ذلك بعد فوات الأوان. 
= البحث والاطلاع على ملفات مشابهة ذات إنجاز ناجح سابق. كثير من المهندسين يكتفون بآرائهم المحدودة. وهنا ينطوي تحته بند التشاور ضمن المستطاع. 
= العمل العشوائي يوصل دوماً الى كوم من الفشل، لذا يجب تنظيم العمل ورسم خطة المسار وتحديد المهام بوضوح كماً ونوعاً وزمناً. 
= مراقبة الإنجاز وقياس درجة نجاحه وتصويب ما بدا التواءه ان كان ظروف المشروع او النشاط يسمح بذلك واعتباره درساً للمستقبل. 


الخلاصة: 
عليك أن تبني وتجدد معرفتك المعلوماتية المهنية ذاتياً
عليك أن تعشق مهنتك لدرجة الهيام
ارسم ما تريد ان تنجزه بوضوح وتفصيل
لا تنجز عملك إن لم تكن واثقاً بنتيجته
مارس وتابع انجازك في الطبيعة
إستشر وتبادل تجربتك مع الخبراء
استفد من أخطائك وأخطاء غيرك
احترم الأخرين وقدر إنجازاتهم
ابني جسوراً متنوعة مع الغير ذات اتجاهين
كن متفائلا وايجابياً وتجاوز السلبيين 
تعلم أن تنجز لأمتك فلا تكن أنانياً


وتفضل بقبول تقديري


----------



## ArSam (13 مايو 2015)

من الأمور التي تساعد كي تكون مهندساً مدنياً ناجحاً &#55357;&#56841; &#55356;&#57217;
خذ مما يلي ما يناسبك، ودع منها ما شئت. 


احضر وعايش مراحل تنفيذ مشروع بكامل مراحله على الطبيعة ابتداء من تحديد زوايا وأركان قطعة الأرض مروراً بالحفر وصب الخرسانات وانتهاء بالتشطبات بأنواعها الى تسليم المشروع والحصول على شهادة إتمام التشغيل بنجاح واستلام براءة الذمة بل وتحرير الضمان البنكي. على الأقل لمشروع واحد في حياتك. 


شارك في إعداد وثائق عطاء المشروع التعاقدية سواء الرسومات الأولية او التصميمات الهندسية، المواصفات الفنية، البنود التعاقدية، مراحل الترسية والتكليف وتسليم الموقع، على الاقل مشروع واحد في حياتك المهنية. 


إن كنت مهندساً إنشائيا خرسانياً (مثال) فكن فضولياً في تعلم ما لدى المهندس المدني في مجال ثان، فهذا فيه ديمومة لحيوتك المهنية وشمولية لأفقك الهندسي، ونضارة لبشرتك التخصصية.


شارك في فض النزاعات بين المالك والمقاول ولو لمرة واحدة سواء بالتحكيم الفني او القضائي ففي هذا توسيع لمداركك القانونية. 


اهتم في أن تكون لغتك الإنجليزية في اعلى المستويات فهي نافذتك الى التعلم من المراجع والمصادر والمقايسات العالمية، كما انها اصبحت طريق التواصل اليومي في اصغر الشركات المحلية. وهذا يجنبك الكثير من المطبات. 


نوع مشاريعك في ان تكون ممثلا للمالك حيناً او مقاولاً حيناً آخر أو مصمما يوما ومنفذا يوماً آخر ولم لا تكون مشرفاً. 


احترم العمال (من هم ادناك في كافة المجالات المهنية) واجعل منهم يتمنون لقياك لينالوا قصطاً من الإنشراح والسرور أو لأنك حلال لمشاكلهم. 


اجعل البسمة مفتاح الاحتكاك مع الآخرين في محيط عملك،


اعتمد تيسير العمل دوماً بحل عقده وفقاً للمهنية المتزنة.


لا تتكبر ولا تتمنى الإطراء، ولا تجد في نفسك غضاضة اذا لم يقل لك العامل يا باش مهندس، فهذه عادات مهنية متضخمة بفقاعاتها الفارغة عندنا ومختفية عند الفرنجة للأسف. تجد هناك الدكتور المهندس او البرفسور ينادونه باسمه المجرد حاف دون دكترة أو باش او حتى حضرتك 


لا تبالغ ابداً في هدر المواد تحت حجة زيادة عامل الأمان سواء في تضخيم التصميم عما هو محسوباً او في زيادة المقاس في التنفيذ، فهذه عادة سيئة تدل على عدم علمك بمهنتك او عدم ثقتك بعلمك. 


تعلم نقاط الضعف ومكامن الأخطاء القاتلة التي تجعل من عنصر المنشأ يتعرض للإنهيار وركز دوماً على تعهدها في التدقيق في الإشراف في التنفيذ في التسليم. 


لا تهمل ابداً التوثيق الخطي الكتابي الصريح في كثير من الأمور الحرجة وما أكثرها سواء في تحديد المسؤوليات او الاستلام والتسليم او توضيح أماكن الغموض التي يكثر فيها الخطأ وخلاف ذلك. وهذا يعني إستبدال التكليف الشفوي المرض العضال في البيئة العربية. 


تقبلوا تقديري


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (13 مايو 2015)

رائع ..
نتابع معك بشغف ..
دمت بخير


----------



## عمر عبدالله (13 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا حتى لغتك العربية سلسة والاسلوب رائع ماشاء الله .
نتابع معكم ونتيح الفرصة للاخرين لطرح الاسئلة والاستفادة من هذ الموضوع الهام والحوار مع عمالقة الهندسة المدنية العرب .


----------



## ArSam (13 مايو 2015)

يتبع لما هو أعلاه.....

أمثلة عملية على الحس الهندسي أو المهندس المدني الناجح:
لنقل المقارنة بين مهندسين اثنين الأول هو المهندس المكتبي النظري الذي فرزناه في الأعلى تحت رقم 1 (لا يعشق تخصصه) 
اما المهنس الثاني (مستمتعا بمهنته فاهماً لماذا وماذا يعمل) وهو المهندس الناجح الخبير الهادر حيوية.

المثال الأول:
في اللوحات الإعلامية الدعائية والتي تنصب (تنشأ) على جوانب طرق السفر اوالطرق السريعة تجد أن بعضها من الضخامة تزيد مساحتها عن اثنان وعشرين مترا في ستة أمتار مثبته على سارية دائرية معدنية واحدة فقط في منتصفها أو لنقل عمود انبوبي اسطواني كماسورة مجلفنة وفي نفس الوقت تحمل من خلفها وامامها منصة معدنية لأعمال الصيانة عند حافتها السفلية ويزيد ارتفاع الحافة السفلية لهذه اللوحة الإعلامية بما لا يقل عن سبعة عشر مترا مثلا، هنا يأتي دور المهندس المدني في تصميم قاعدة لتثبيت هذه المنشأة البسيطة لتكون آمنة ومتزنة ضد قوى الإنقلاب الناتجة عن عواصف الرياح العاتية (160 كم/ساعة) وبالمقارنة تجد تصميمين مقترحين من مهنسين مدنيين يمثلان نوعين من التفكير الأول يصممها كتلة خرسانية مكعبية من الخرسانة المسلحة تصل في حجمها ما يزيد عن 160 مترا مكعبا كمثال، بينما المهندس الثاني يصممها كحاوية شبه مجوفة تحتاج الى ربع تلك الكمية حجما ومن ثم يملأها تربة مع أحجار أو بخرسانة عادية مغموسة بالحجارة الصلبة كمادة رخيصة الثمن ومتوفرة بالموقع لتشكل ثقل التوازن المطلوب ضد الإنقلاب وليكون بديلا عن الخرسانة المسلحة الأغلى في الثمن أضعافا.
فعبقرية الحل الثاني (المهندس الثاني) تم في استخدم درايته بالهدف الأساسي والغرض من ايجاد كتلة توازنية متماسكة ضد القلب مبتعدا عن التقليد الأعمى في كون كافة القواعد للمنشآت يجب أن تكون خرسانات مسلحة. 


والى لقاء تالي تحت رعاية المولى


----------



## ArSam (13 مايو 2015)

المثال الثاني 
لوجود الحس الهندسي التصميمي لدى المهندس المدني الناجح 
يمكن عرضه من خلال قراءة المسألة التالية برفقة الصورتين المرفقتين أدناه:

المشهد في الصورة هو في احد الاسواق التجارية حيث يوجد سلم كهربائي متحرك لنقل المتسوقين مع عربات التسوق الى المستوى للدور الأعلى على حزام منبسط متحرك ببطء مائل وليس فيه درجات سلمية، وهذا النوع من النواقل المتحركة يتطلب زاوية ميلان خفيفة والتي تجبر زيادة طول المنصة الحاملة لهذا الحزام المتحرك، والصورتين المرفقتين ملتقطتين من الأسفل لتوضيح طريقة استخدام جسر معدني عرضي ليحمل حمولات منصة الحزام وينقل هذا الحمل الى رأس عمود خرسان غير مستمر الى الأعلى. 

يلاحظ التلميحات التالية:
- ان نقطة نقل الحمل المستخدمة هي براغي خابورية جانبية مع صفيحة تحيط العمود من جانبه، وهذا يعني ان الحمل التصميمي الآمن يلزم ان يكون على القص لمجموع هذه البراغي. 
- صعوبة تشكيل الصفيحة الدائرية الجانبية هذه. 
- الحاجة الى غمس الخوابير في صبة خرسانية اثناء الصب عند رأس العمود وهي قليلة العمق معرضة للخلع ان لم تحاط بأسوار من الحديد. 
- طريقة إيصال الأحمال الى رأس العمود تمت بطريقة ركيكة مركبة مقارنة بطريقة بديلة. 

- الطريقة البديلة هي مد الجسر المعدني بزيادة طوله فوق العمود الخرساني المسلح الذي يجب ان يكون اقصر من الحالي بمقدار يسمح بارتكاز الجسر المعدني على رأسه عبر صفيحة ارتكاز وطبقة حقن إسمنتية عالية المقاومة (جراوت) وهنا نقطة نقل الحمل هي ارتكاز بسيط لا يشكل اي تحفظات. 

- الطريقة البديلة ابسط في التنفيذ وارخص وتتحمل أحمال أضعاف مع عامل امان عالي جداً يفوق عامل أمان الطريقة المستخدمة في الصورة. وهنا يبرز أهمية الحس الهندسي في استخدام الطريقة البديلة النابعة من فهم تبسيط الأمور وطريقة نقل الأحمال مبسطة بتكاليف اقل و فيها أمان اعلى. 

- الطريقة المستخدمة في الصورة تعبر عن سذاجة او بساطة تفكير المهندس المصمم او المنفذ. 

الصورة الأولى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=108277&d=1431552868​الصورة الثانية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=108276&d=1431552830​دمتم بخير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 مايو 2015)

ArSam قال:


> يتبع لما هو أعلاه.....
> أمثلة عملية على الحس الهندسي أو المهندس المدني الناجح:
> لنقل المقارنة بين مهندسين اثنين الأول هو المهندس المكتبي النظري الذي فرزناه في الأعلى تحت رقم 1 (لا يعشق تخصصه)
> اما المهنس الثاني (مستمتعا بمهنته فاهماً لماذا وماذا يعمل) وهو المهندس الناجح الخبير الهادر حيوية.
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكر المهندس سيف الدين على ترشيحكم لهذا اللقاء ... والذي من خلاله تعرفنا على شخصية مهندس له الخبرة الواسعه في مجال الهندسة المدنية والتي من من خلالها يتضح ان المهندس المدني له افاق واسعه في العمل في اكثر من مجال مادام لديه العمل الهندسي والثقة بالنفس .
ولمحاسن الصدف اننا متخرجين من جامعتين وبلدين مختلفين ولكن القاسم المشترك هم الاستاذة الذين نفتخر اننا تتلمذنا على ايدهم وهم الدكتور المهندس محمد كرامة بدورة والدكتور المهندس محمد شحرور وغيرهم وهم مما كانوا في جامعة دمشق فقد كانت كتبهم لازالت تدرس في جامعة دمشق ولا زالت كتبهم مراجع في الهندسة المدنية.
وفي المثال الذي طرحته حول لوحة الاعلانات ...فقد تعرضت لنفس الحالة في مشروع انشاء خزان معدني الاول بسعة 1000م3 وعلى برج معدني بارتفاع 30م والثاني بسعة 2000م3 وعلى برج معدني بارتفاع 20م ...وبسبب ظروف التربة لم يكن التصميم (كتل خرسانية تحت الاعمدة)المرفق معها صالح للتنفيذ بسبب ضعف التربة ...ونتيجة لذلك فقد تم التصميم paneled raft foundation حيث تم تصميم الرافت بسماكة 30سم مع عمل كمرات مقلوبة للاعلى ولتأمين الثبات ضد الانقلاب تم تعبئة الخلايا بين الكمرات بالتربة الناتجة عن الحفر... وهذا ادي الى وفر في التنفيذ بدلا من الكتل الخرسانية بالرغم من استخدام حديد تسليح للرافت وللكمرات .
ولدي سؤال لكم كيف يمكن للمهندس ان يسوق (بضم الياء وكسر السين)نفسه خلال المقابلة او من خلال CV ? فكثير من المهندسين بالرغم من المعرفة الهندسية والخبرة الا انه يفشل عند المقابلة من عرض نفسة وخبراته بالشكل الصحيح فيخسر تلك الوظيفة بالرغم من كل مؤهلاته ؟
مع تحياتي وتقدير لكم


----------



## ArSam (13 مايو 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر المهندس سيف الدين على ترشيحكم لهذا اللقاء ...
> .....
> ولمحاسن الصدف اننا متخرجين من جامعتين وبلدين مختلفين ولكن القاسم المشترك هم الاستاذة الذين نفتخر اننا تتلمذنا على ايدهم وهم الدكتور المهندس محمد كرامة بدورة والدكتور المهندس محمد شحرور وغيرهم وهم مما كانوا في جامعة دمشق فقد كانت كتبهم لازالت تدرس في جامعة دمشق ولا زالت كتبهم مراجع في الهندسة المدنية.
> ...



حياك الله اخي مهندس رزق ،،

نعم انتقلت من السنة الأخيرة من جامعة دمشق واتممت تخرجي في السعودية بنظام التدريسي الغربي فكان هذا زيادة لي في أفق المراجع وطرق التفكير واكتسبت خلاله طلاقة اللغة الثانية الإنجليزية وبذلك ازددت وتلقيت من قديري دكاترة سعوديين ومصريين وهنود وبريطانيين في مستويات متقدمة ومتنوعة من الهندسة المدنية أضاف هذا الى جعبتي والى ماحصلته في السابق باللغة العربية المفخرة على ايدي فطاحل مدرسي جامعة شامنا الفيحاء الكثير وكانت فرصة نفيسة لي اني احطت بطرق وأنماط ومدارس التفكير المهنية والتصميمية المختلفة، 
كان انتقالي محنة وصعاب تحول الى عطاء ومنحة وهذا كله فضل من الله تعالى فله وحده الحمد والمنة. 

أما سؤالكم الكريم عن كيفية تسويق الذات الهندسية خلال المقابلة الشخصية فالحديث يتبع بعون الله 
وتقبل تقديري وشكري لكم


----------



## ArSam (14 مايو 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر المهندس سيف الدين على ترشيحكم لهذا اللقاء ...
> ....
> وفي المثال الذي طرحته حول لوحة الاعلانات ...فقد تعرضت لنفس الحالة في مشروع انشاء خزان معدني الاول بسعة 1000م3 وعلى برج معدني بارتفاع 30م والثاني بسعة 2000م3 وعلى برج معدني بارتفاع 20م ...وبسبب ظروف التربة لم يكن التصميم (كتل خرسانية تحت الاعمدة)المرفق معها صالح للتنفيذ بسبب ضعف التربة ...ونتيجة لذلك فقد تم التصميم paneled raft foundation حيث تم تصميم الرافت بسماكة 30سم مع عمل كمرات مقلوبة للاعلى ولتأمين الثبات ضد الانقلاب تم تعبئة الخلايا بين الكمرات بالتربة الناتجة عن الحفر... وهذا ادي الى وفر في التنفيذ بدلا من الكتل الخرسانية بالرغم من استخدام حديد تسليح للرافت وللكمرات .
> ...



*ما ذكرتموه في حل قاعدة الخزان لحفظ توازنه هو كلام جميل وحل لطيف يتطابق مع فكرة ومنحى الحل في تصميم قاعدة اللوحة الإعلانية والتي بالمثل تم فيها تصميم بلاطة خرسانية مسلحة افقية بأربع كمرات مقلوبة محيطية ويربط البلاطة اربعة اكتاف على شكل مثلثات تنتهي عند رأس العمود الخرساني المسلح المركزي في مستوى الأرض الطبيعية و من ثم تم ملئ مافوق البلاطة بالدبش كوزن بديل للكتلة الخرسانية. هذه واحدة.*
*
وأما الثانية فمن المفيد ان يذكر هنا و نلحظ الفارق بان اللوحة الإعلامية فيها عزوم القلب صارخة بسبب خفة وزنها مقارنة بحالة الخزان والذي يساعد وزنه بشكل كبير في قوى استقراره المضادة للإنقلاب، هذه الثانية.*
*
أما الثالثة إذا علمت ان مشروع اللوحة الإعلامية يتكرر أكثر من مأة وخمسين مرة في مواقع متعددة من البلاد علمت مدى الوفر الذي تم اكتسابه،،،

**تقبل تقديري*


----------



## ArSam (15 مايو 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر المهندس سيف الدين على ترشيحكم لهذا اللقاء ..
> ...........
> ولدي سؤال لكم كيف يمكن للمهندس ان يسوق (بضم الياء وكسر السين)نفسه خلال المقابلة او من خلال cv ? فكثير من المهندسين بالرغم من المعرفة الهندسية والخبرة الا انه يفشل عند المقابلة من عرض نفسة وخبراته بالشكل الصحيح فيخسر تلك الوظيفة بالرغم من كل مؤهلاته ؟
> مع تحياتي وتقدير لكم



المقابلة الشخصية:
كيف تجتاز المقابلة الشخصية وتفوز بالوظيفة المهنية المعروضة؟
وهو ما يعبر عنه بالكلمة الذكية كيف تُسَوِّقْ نفسك؟
للموضوع من وجهة نظري ثلاث مراحل او ثلاث محاور رئيسية: 

الأولى التمهيدية العامة واصطياد فرصة للتقدم لها. 
الثانية ما قبيل المقابلة والتحضير لها.
الثالثة فعاليات المقابلة وما بعدها. 

كي تنجح في المقابلة وتفوز بالوظيفة المعروضة هناك عدة فعاليات تساعد في تسويق الذات وتزيد إحتمالية الفوز بالوظيفة وقد لا يكون من ذلك مهارات وفن الضربة القاضية بل يلزمك المرور عبر سلسلة جبال وهضاب من الجهود والتحضيرات ! 

المرحلة التمهيدية العامة: وقد تتضمن التالي من الفعاليات:

- فن معرفة استخدام محركات البحث على مواقع الإنترنت عن وظيفة تستطيع تصنيفها بما يتناسب مع مهاراتك واختصاصك وتوازي رغباتك ومهاراتك على ان تكون أيضاً في المدينة التى تحلو لك. ولهذا الغرض يتوفر الكثير من المواقع التى تيسر التواصل بين عارضي الوظائف من الشركات وبين الأفراد طالبي الوظائف. كما ان بعض هذه المواقع تتيح لك إمكانية برمجة مجموعة شروط ومتطلبات تناسبك كنوع ومستوى الوظيفة والبلدان او المدينة ... الخ.

- عليك ان تميز دوماً بين نمطين من أنماط المقابلة ومتطلباتها النمط الغربي والثاني الشرقي وقد تستغرب ان لكل منها نقاط فارقة عجيبة وعليك التحضير لما يتناسب لكل منها ولست هنا بصدد حصر كل هذه الفروق لكن دعني اضرب لك مثالاً على ما هو متبع في النمط الغربي وعند الغالب من الشركات بل قد يعتبر من المعيب عند بعضها مثل هذه الأمور، منها عدم لزوم ذكر تاريخ الميلاد ولا يتطلب تثبيت صورتك الشخصية ولا تبين انك ذكر ام أنثى ولا حالة متزوج ام اعزب. 

- عليك ان تجهزمختصر الخبرة ومن المفيد ان تتعلم فن كتابتها وتحضيرها وهي التي تسمى سي ڤي بالنظام البريطاني أو الريزومي بالنظام الأمريكي، وهي لها أسس ومتطلبات متعددة يمكن الاطلاع على ذلك والحصول عليها مفصلة واتباعها عبر عدة مواقع على الشبكة العنكبوتيات العالمية لكن من المفيد ان تستشير اصحاب الخبرة في ذلك وعرضها عليهم وتلقي ملاحظاتهم وذلك من حيث لغة الكتابة، وطريقة السرد، وتبويبها، وخلوها من الأخطاء اللغوية، وترتيب فعاليات الخبرة العملية والتعليمية التاريخي، وطريقة إبراز الأهم ثم المهم وهكذا،،،،

- من المفيد جداً ان تبني لك موقعاً إلكترونياً على الشبكة العنكبوتيه تودعه الكثير من المعلومات المفيدة من الشروح والصور لإنجازاتك وخبراتك وامكاناتك الإدارية وتاريخ وظائفك المهني وعنوانك بالطبع ... الخ وليكن إخراج ذلك بشكل مهني جذاب وإبداعي براق وذات سلاسة وبساطه. وبالطبع عليك ان تكتب عنوان موقعك هذا ضمن الريزومي. بالمناسبة هذا البند ساعدني بقوة في فوزي بالحصول على وظيفتي التخصصية في كندا. 

يتبع في الحلقة الثانية

تقبلوا تقديري


----------



## ArSam (16 مايو 2015)

يتبع لما قبله في المرحلة العامة للبحث عن وظيفة:

- الاستفادة من تجارب وقصص الآخرين في اجتياز هذه المقابلة فمن المفيد الإطلاع عليها ودراسة حالات الفشل منها لتجنب اسبابها و معرفة نقاط النجاح التي ساعدتهم وذلك بالبحث عبر الانترنت عن هذه القصص والتجارب والعبر. 

- من المفيد التفكير في الاستعانة بشخص من داخل الشركة التي تريد استهدافها لتسويق نفسك، هذا الشخص لم اقصد به الواسطة بقدر ما هو الذي سيسدد لك مسار الريزومي ويوفر عليك الوقت كي تصل أوراقك الى يد الشخص الذي يملك القرار لتحصل على فرصة الترشيح والدخول الى المقابلة كما انه سيزودك بمعلومات مفيدة عن توفر فعلي لوظيفة ما ونوعها وايضاً يزودك بتفاصيل أخرى تخص أنشطة وعمل أقسام الشركة، فكثيراً من المتقدمين للوظائف نصيبهم الفشل وانقطاع فرصتهم بسبب المسار الخاطئ لأوراقهم داخل الشركة. هذا البند نابع عن تجربتي الخاصة وإطلاعي على حالات كثيرة من المتقدمين. 

- وبعد ان تكون قد كثفت شباك الصيد بغزارة في بحر الانترنت وبين الأصدقاء وبطرقك الخاصة لنفترض انك نجحت في نيلك استدعاء احد الشركات للمقابلة الشخصية خلال بضعة ايام. 

وهنا تبدأ مرحلة الإعداد العاجل لما قبيل المقابلة. 
وهذه هي المرحلة الثانية. نتابعها فيما يتلو بعون الله.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم
نتابع باهتام هذا اللقاء المميز ...وحتى نستفيد اكثر من خبرتكم لدي هذا السؤال 


> ثم انتقلت الى كندا حيث عملت خمس سنوات متوالية كمهندس مصمم واستشاري لمشاريع صناعية ثقيلة تم تنفيذها في بلدان عديدة حول العالم كالولايات المتحدة والهند وكوريا وكندا بالطبع،​


هل تم العمل في كندا لانك تحمل الجنسية الكندية ؟ ام كان من خلال قبولكم للعمل بالشركة بعد اجتياز المقابلات ؟


----------



## ArSam (16 مايو 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> نتابع باهتام هذا اللقاء المميز ...وحتى نستفيد اكثر من خبرتكم لدي هذا السؤال
> 
> هل تم العمل في كندا لانك تحمل الجنسية الكندية ؟ ام كان من خلال قبولكم للعمل بالشركة بعد اجتياز المقابلات ؟




تم قبولي للعمل بالشركة في كندا بعد اجتيازي المقابلات ومن المفيد العلم ببعض النقاط التالية عن سوق العمل هناك:

- غالب الزملاء المهندسين والأطباء العرب الذين ذهبوا الى هناك وبنسبة ٩٧ ٪ منهم كان عملهم هناك مخالف لإختصاصاتهم وكان عملهم يتنوع بين سائق تاكسي، توصيل طلبات مطاعم، مساعد طباخ او جلي الصحون في المطعم، نائل مطعم، مساعد في بقالة، الخ ...

- قساوة عدم قبولك في العمل هناك تأتي صادمة بالرفض في غالب الأجواء عند بداية انتقالك الى هناك مغلفة بحجة عدم امتلاكك خبرة كندية. 

- قبيل انتقالي الى هناك أشبعني زملائي بجو الإحباط الموسوم بما ذكرته لكم أعلاه لكن كانت النتائج عكس ذلك.

- بالاضافة الى جو الاحباط الذي يشحن به المنتقل الى هناك فان الغالبية تشعر بالضعف العميق باللغة والذي يتسم به كل من انتقل الى هناك ويضاف الى ذلك ايضا الشعور الثقيل باختلاف الأنماط الإجتماعية والسلوكية في العمل. وهذا بالطبع يشكل حاجزا نفسيا عن خوض المغامرة والإقدام. 

- لا قيمة هناك لنوع الجنسية أياً كانت مقارنة بالأعراق كخلفية ثقافية نوعا ما ومن ثم الخبرات الفعلية المتطابقة مع أنماطهم. 

- نحن في بلادنا المهندس فينا يكون ذو خبرة متنوعة في كثير من الجوانب وابراز هذا الشيئ في السيرة الذاتية هناك يمكن ان يدخلك في تصنيف الكذب لذلك يلزم الاحتراس وفهم عادات القوم عند الولوج الى سوق العمل هناك. 

- الكثير من أنماط وأنشطة المهندسين لدينا تختلف عن أنماطهم هناك سواء كنشاط ومتابعة في المواقع او كمواد استخدام في البناء 
فمتابعة المهندس لبناء الوحدات السكنية في الطبيعة وخاصة ذات الدورين هناك ليست من مهامه بل هي من مهام متخصصين آخرين هم مساعدين فنيين ومن الغريب خروجك لهكذا مشروع. 

- لإختراق غلاف (فقرك بخبرة كندية) يلزمك احد أمرين في غالب الأمور 
الأول اذا طعمت قدومك الى هناك بعمل دراسة ملحقية لاختصاصك كماجستير من احد جامعاتهم مثلاً 
الثاني اذا طعَّمت عملك بأن تشتغل لفترة متطوعاً في اي شركة ما ومن خلالها تخترق الحجب باثبات صلاحيتك أمامهم عملياً. 

تقبل تقديري


----------



## shams alafag (18 مايو 2015)

جميلا جدا وفقكم الله و رعاكم


----------



## ArSam (18 مايو 2015)

يتبع المقابلة الشخصية:
،،،،،،، المرحلة الثانية،،،،،،

كيف تجتاز المقابلة الشخصية وتفوز بالوظيفة المهنية المعروضة؟
وهو ما يعبر عنه بالكلمة الذكية كيف تُسَوِّقْ نفسك؟


- وبعد ان تكون قد كثفت شباك الصيد بغزارة في بحر الانترنت وبين الأصدقاء وبطرقك الخاصة لنفترض انك نجحت في نيلك استدعاء احد الشركات للمقابلة الشخصية خلال بضعة ايام، هنا تبدأ مرحلة الإعداد العاجل لما قبيل المقابلة. 

وهذه هي المرحلة الثانية:

- عليك أن تجمع اكبر قدر ممكن من المعلومات الحقيقية عن الشركة وأقسامها و مدى احتياجها لوظيفتك وما هي قصص الفشل او النجاح الذي تتلبس به الشركة حالياً وما هي علاقة ذلك بطلبك لإستلام وظيفتك، والهيكل التنظيمي و اسماء المدراس الرئيسيين ومن الذي سوف يقوم بمقابلتك، وما أنواع الأنشطة التى تقوم بها الشركة،،، الخ.... الخ...
هذا سيكون بيدك ذخيرة التعامل في المقابلة وعربون المصداقية ومفتاح المجهول. 

- إن استخدامك لهذه المعلومات اثناء مقابلتك وتسخيرها لصالحك يعتبر من نقاط القوة وسهام الصيد الناجح لإقتناص فرصة العمل وضمها الى سلتك والفوز بالوظيفة. كمثال معرفتك بمواطن الفشل الحاصل في الشركة لتتكلم عنه بضمير الغائب وأنه كمثال افتراضي وتقدم له حلولك الإبداعية بشكل مرن فضفاض واحتمالي،،

- اصطحب معك اكثر من نسخة لمختصر مهنيتك الريزومي مع بعض الصفحات البيضاء التي يمكن ان تستخدمها في مآرب أخرى.

- ضع في ذهنك انك انت الذي ستدير حوار الجلسة وتوجه فريق المقابلة كي يلمس خبراتك مجسدة أمامه بثلاث أبعاد وبالألوان التي ستجسد مكانك كفرد فعال في فريقهم. 

- كن وسيما في لباسك بشكل لائق ويتناسب مع مسمى الوظيفة وبيئة العمل ومتطلبات الشركة والذي قد يخالف عادات اللباس في نفس البلد. (مثال الشركات الغربية في بلاد عربية تكره وتمنع لبس الدشداشة أو الثوب الأبيض، كما ان لباسك بنطال الكاوبوي يعبر عن استهانتك بفريق العمل حسب عادات الغربيين)، هذا يعني عليك ان تتجنب لباس الثوب أو بنطال الكاوبوي أو لباس الرياضة، بعبارة اخرى تجنب اللباس الشعبي.

- لا تضيق على نفسك بمواعيد او ارتباطات جانبية تعقدها عقب المقابلة مباشرة وتجعل منها ما يشتت تفكيرك او يشغل بالك أثناء المقابلة، فقد يحصل طارئ من قبل الشركة وتتأخر مقابلتك لسبب ما أو تمتد لوقت أطول اكثر من المتوقع مادامت ممتعة. هذا يعني توقع ان تحتاج الى وقت إضافي ذا بحبوحة عقب المقابلة كإحتياط.
 
- عليك ان تصل الى مكان المقابلة على موعدك دون اي تأخير وليكن قبل عشرة دقائق مثلاً وكن عارفاً عن من ستسأل باسمه ووظيفته. وصولك المتأخر سيكون أول علامة من علامات خسارة العرض مهما علت مفاخرك ومهما كانت أعذارك.

- عند وصولك صافح من تقابله بحرارة و القي كلمات الترحيب الجادة التي تناسب ما مضى من وقت النهار وركز نظرك في عين من تقابله بجرأة حتى وإن كانت إمرأة (إن لم تفعل هذه الحركة عند الغربيين فإنك بالتأكيد ستلقي بنفسك في سلة المذبذبين أو السفهاء) هذا من اساسيات عاداتهم هناك ! 

وأنتظر في المكان المعد لذلك ، 
تلك الدقائق التي ستمر كالسنين في ذاكرتك لكن تغلب عليها بهدوئك ويقينك بأنه لن يصيبك إلا ما كتب لك. 

وفيما يلحق سنتابع معكم المرحلة الثالثة بعون المولى. 

أتمنى لكم النجاح وتقبلوا تقديري​


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (19 مايو 2015)

أكثر من رائع يا بشمهندس نور الدين ..
لقد انتظمت خبرات ثرية في ردودك السابقة حول موضوع لا نتعامل معه بأي نظام في الأغلب و هو تسويق الخبرات ..
تقبل المزيد و المزيد من الشكر و التحية ..


----------



## mecheil.edwar (22 مايو 2015)

حسان2 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أولا أعتذر عن الانقطاع الطويل واللذي ربما يطول أكثر
> ساقتني الخواطر والذكريات الى ملتقاكم الكريم لألقي نظرة شوق وفضول لتحري ما وصل اليه الملتقى اللذي كنا يوما نتشرف بمشاركة عضواته وأعضائه المحترمين الحوارات الشيقة ونستفيد أكثر مما نفيد. ثم شاءت الظروف أن تفرض علينا وعلى أهلنا وأبنائنا في وطننا الجريح وضعا يصعب معه الالتفات لغيره مع الحفاظ على ما يضمن استمرار الحياة التي كرمنا الله بها.
> وشاءت الصدف أن أمر على الحوار مع الأخت الفاضلة اقرأ وارتقي واللذي ارتقيت معه الى عالم تجربتها الرائعة, وكان لابد لي من توجيه تحية احترام وتقدير لها ولكم جميعا متمنيا من الله لملتقاكم المحترم ولكل من يمر به دوام التوفيق والتقدم


فرحتنا لا توصف بعودتك مرة أخرى أستاذنا القدير مهندس حسان
نتمنى أستمراركم معنا دوما بالنلتقي


----------



## mecheil.edwar (22 مايو 2015)

ArSam قال:


> أتوجه بالشكر للزميلين القديرين المتميزين
> المهندس سيف الدين مرزوق
> والمهندس ميشيل
> على جهودهما الحثيثة والقيمة والمستمرة والمتميزة والمباركة التي يشاركان بها دوما في إثراء هذا المنتدى الطيب،،،،،
> ...



أهلا بك مهندسنا القدير نور 
وسأتابع حواركم الأكثر من رائع وطريقة سردكم لهذه الخبرات وكيفية إجراء مقابلات العمل 
وأعتذر لك ولكل الزملاء عن تأخرى بالمشاركة بالموضوع
دمتم بألف خير


----------



## ArSam (22 مايو 2015)

يتبع المقابلة الشخصية:
كيف تجتاز المقابلة الشخصية وتفوز بالوظيفة المهنية المعروضة؟
وهو ما يعبر عنه بالكلمة الذكية كيف تُسَوِّقْ نفسك؟


الحلقة الثالثة المقابلة الشخصية
سوف ندرج فيا يلي الأسئلة الأكثر طرحاً بشكل عام: 

أبسط وأول سؤالين افتتاحيين ... 
عرفنا عن نفسك وحياتك الشخصية ! ،،،. ثم تفضل واسرد لنا تاريخ خبراتك المهنية ! 

ماذ تعرف عن شركتنا ولماذا تريد ان تعمل معنا؟ 
لماذا تريد ترك مكان وظيفتك الحالي؟
ماذا تستطيع ان تقدم لشركتنا؟ ⚡️��

ما هي نقاط القوة لديك وكيف تسخرها في وظيفتك الجديدة؟
ماهي نقاط الضعف لديك وكيف ستؤثر على عملك؟ 

ما الذي يحفزنا لترشيحك لهذه الوظيفة حسب تصورك؟ 
ما هي طموحاتك العامة والخاصة؟

هل يمكنك ان ترفض هذه الوظيفة عندنا ولماذا؟
ما هي اكبر المشاكل الفنية التى واجهتك في العمل السابق وكيف عالجتها؟
ما هي اكبر المشاكل التى واجهتك مع مديرك السابق وكيف حللتها؟ 

ما هو اكثر ما يحفز الموظف للعمل برأيك؟
ماهي أهدافك الوظيفية على المدى القريب والبعيد؟ 

وماذا تتوقع عن وظيفتك الجديدة وكم تطلب راتبك الجديد؟
كم من الزمن تنوي بقاءك بالعمل الجديد؟

هل لديك اي سؤال او استفسار تريد فهمه؟
أعطنا رقم هاتف مديرك السابق كي نسأله عنك !! ��������

هذا وسوف نقوم بعون الله فيما يتلو ان نورد ونجيب على بعضاً من هذه الأسئلة الصارخة نموذجياً كأمثلة إلا اننا ننصح
وبشكل عام ان تكون في إجاباتك على كافة هذه الأسئة وأن تتصف خلالها بالطيف العريض الجذاب المرن وبما يلي من 
مفاخر:
الصدق والامانة والدقة والجدية 
الثقة بالنفس والوضوح والهدوء
والحرص على مصلحة الشركة 
والايجابية والبعد عن الأنانية
الشمولية في تناول الأمور ...
يتبع ....

ودمتم بالسرور


----------



## ArSam (23 مايو 2015)

يتبع المقابلة الشخصية:
كيف تجتاز المقابلة الشخصية وتفوز بالوظيفة المهنية المعروضة؟
وهو ما يعبر عنه بالكلمة الذكية كيف تُسَوِّقْ نفسك؟

يتبع المرحلة الثالثة في الإجابة على بعض الأسئلة المطروحة في المقابلة:

​*عرفنا عن نفسك وحياتك الشخصية !*
ان من المضحك فهم هذا السؤال على ظاهره فتسرد عدد أطفالك أو اسمك عنوان سكنك ومن المضحك أيضاً ان تعلم ان بعض السير الذاتية التي وقعت بين يديَّ يوماً ما كتب فيها صاحبها وزنه وطوله �� إن هذه الأمور لا تهم من يقابلك لا من بعيد ولا من قريب وقد تدل على سذاجة في التفكير فاحذر في الانسياق وراء ما شابه من هذه التفاصيل،،
من المفيد ان تبين في اجابتك على هذا السؤال بعضاً من صفاتك الشخصية التي ستلعب دوراً في وظيفتك كأن تقول شخصياً أحب في حياتي اليومية احترام الوقت والدقة في الأمور والترتيب والنظام وتعلمت بعضاً من ذلك في دراستي الجامعية ومارستها عملياً في حياتي المهنية حتى أصبحت عندي عادة شخصية أعتز بها،،،،، 

*تفضل واسرد لنا تاريخ خبراتك المهنية ! *
من الجيد هنا إبراز تسلسل ملخص بالمسمى الوظيفي الذي تنقلت عبره وسبب ترقيتك درجات السلم في كل رتبة والذي تفخر به وانه كان بسبب احد إبداعاتك او إنجازاتك التي تسردها في كل مرة. 
مثلا ان تقول بدأت مهندس موقع ثم تمت ترقيتي الى مدير مشروع عندما رأت مني الإدارة حسن ترتيبي لأنشطة الموقع وطرق الترشيد التي اتبعتها في توفير وتنسيق الجداول الزمنية للمهمات مع العمالة المتوفرة وحسن متابعتي الفنية زمنياً مع أهداف المشروع... الخ... 

*ماذ تعرف عن شركتنا ولماذا تريد ان تعمل معنا؟*
بالطبع هنا يأتي دور المعلومات التي جمعتها حضرتك وعجنتها مسبقاً والتي سوف تخبزها وتقدمها بشكل طازج وشهي هنا على طبق من الأدب الفني المهني المحترف. فتكون متزناً في عرض نقاط قوة الشركة بأن نقاط القوة هذه يطلبها ويحققها الجادون المهرولون الى النجاح وبذلك كان سبباً لحضرتك في السعي الى هذه الوظيفة عندهم، أمثلة انها شركة عالمية المشاريع، نظيفة السمعة، متعددة الإختصاصات التي تتناسق مع أمنياتك، تحترم المبدعين، كما ويمكنك ان تعرض بعض النقاط التي تسعي فيها الشركة في تجديد فروعها مثلاً او فوزها بمناقصة بمشروع قيمته كيت واختصاصه كات. الخ... 

*لماذا تريد ترك مكان وظيفتك الحالي؟*
من الاجابات الفاشلة هنا ان تذكر لأنك على خلاف او نزاع مع مديرك السابق، او مع احد الموظفين،
من الإجابات المعقولة، مثلاً اريد تطوير خبراتي وعدم الاقتصار على نوع واحد من الاختصاصات. 


*ماذا تستطيع ان تقدم لشركتنا؟* ⚡️��
هذا السؤال هو ملك الأسئلة وجوابه يعبّر عن ذكائك وهو فرصتك الذهبية كي تحشر فيه من يقابلك وتقول له كش ملك �� 
وجوابه بكل تأكيد يعتمد على قوتك في ثلاث محاور:
- عمق خبرتك الفنية العريق في اختصاصك المهني ودرايتك الإدارية الرفيعة المكتسبة عبر التاريخ. 
- شمولية ودقة المعلومات التي جمعتها حضرتكم عن الشركة كنقاط قوة او ضعف، واستيعابكم لها واستحضارك لتفاصيلها في اللحظة النارية الموزونة بالثواني اثناء المقابلة.
- نباهتك الشخصية الحاذقة المطلوبة لدمج البندين أعلاه واستخراجك من ذلك مركب كيميائي بلسم هو بالتمام ما يطلبه ويرجوه السيد الذي يقابلك.

يتبع بعون الله فيما يتلو

تقبلوا تقديري


----------



## ArSam (27 مايو 2015)

يتبع المقابلة الشخصية:​
كيف تجتاز المقابلة الشخصية وتفوز بالوظيفة المهنية المعروضة؟​وهو ما يعبر عنه بالكلمة الذكية كيف تُسَوِّقْ نفسك؟

يتبع لما سبق في الإجابة على الأسئلة المطروحة في المقابلة:
​
ما هي نقاط القوة لديك وكيف تسخرها في وظيفتك الجديدة؟
أولاً -- هنا مثال:
إن إمتلاكي الخبرة الطويلة فيما سبق في مجال التخطيط لمشاريع متنوعة وإعدادي الناجح لبرامج التنفيذ ومتابعتها في الموقع وممارساتي العملية لها والتي توجتها بالتفوق الفعلي في مشروعات عديدة ابرزها برج دبي الأخضر هذا كله يتناسب مع الوظيفة المطروحة تماماً وبالتالي أجد نفسي بحق أنني الرجل المناسب لهذه الوظيفة.
ثانياً -- ملاحظة:
بالطبع يلزم ان تكون اجابتك تتناسب مع خبراتك السابقة وأنك ستسخرها بما يتوافق مع الوظيفة الجديدة والمثال السابق أعلاه يتوافق فيه النشاطين بالوظيفة القديمة والجديدة، لكن في حالة كون النشاط في الوظيفة الجديدة يختلف تماماً عن نشاط الوظيفة السابقة فمن المناسب ان تبرز انك ناجح في إجتياز التحديات في المهام الجديدة كما حصل معك في عدة مناسبات وتطرحها كأمثلة في نجاحك محاولا إقناعهم وأنك مؤهل لهذه.

ماهي نقاط الضعف لديك وكيف ستؤثر على عملك؟ 
الإجابة المباشرة والإقرار بصفة معينة هنا هو مفتاح لرفضك بالطبع لذا يلزم ان تكون اجابتك تصويرية لأحد نقاط القوة عندك وأنها عالية المقدار قليلاً وأنها بذلك تجاوزت مزاجك لذا فأنت تعتبرها نقطة ضعف، مثال قولك حرصي الزائد على دقة التنفيذ وسرعة الإنجاز قد لا يعجب بعض زملائي الموظفين أحياناً.

ما هي طموحاتك العامة والخاصة؟
اطمح ان أكون سبباً لنجاح وتفوق شركتي في مجالات مهنتي وان أكون مجدداً للعديد من اختصاصاتها.
أما طموحاتي الخاصة فهي أن أكون ابرز/أنشط/ًأفضل إختصاصي بين زملائي في الشركة. 

هل يمكنك ان ترفض هذه الوظيفة عندنا ولماذا؟
نعم يمكنني رفضها، وهذا يكون اذا طُلب مني العمل بشكل يتعارض مع سياسات الشركة او يناقض أهدافها،
لا تجعل صعوبة العمل او ضعف الراتب سبباً هنا، فهذه من الإجابات الواهية او الفاشلة،

يتبع فيما يتلو بعون المولى


----------



## mecheil.edwar (28 مايو 2015)

نتابع حديثكم الرائع ...


----------



## عمر عبدالله (28 مايو 2015)

ArSam قال:


> يتبع المقابلة الشخصية:​
> ​ماهي نقاط الضعف لديك وكيف ستؤثر على عملك؟
> الإجابة المباشرة والإقرار بصفة معينة هنا هو مفتاح لرفضك بالطبع لذا يلزم ان تكون اجابتك تصويرية لأحد نقاط القوة عندك وأنها عالية المقدار قليلاً وأنها بذلك تجاوزت مزاجك لذا فأنت تعتبرها نقطة ضعف، مثال قولك حرصي الزائد على دقة التنفيذ وسرعة الإنجاز قد لا يعجب بعض زملائي الموظفين أحياناً.
> 
> ...


اسمح لي ان اناقشك في الجزء المقتبس اعلاه فكما نعلم فان الكمال لله وحده لذلك اي بشر مهما بلغت درجة المامه بعلمه قد يكون لديه بعض النقائص او القصور سواء من ناحية تقنية او ادارية لذلك ارى ان ابراز الجزء اليسير من هذا القصور او الضعف قد يعكس مدى الصدق والوضوح والثقة التى يتمتع بها المتقدم للوظيفة مماجعله يصرح بذلك وهذه صفات يجب ان يتمتع بها الانسان الجدير بالعمل اي الصدق والثقة والشفافية مارايك ؟؟ انا شخصيا لا استسيغ الجمل من نوع نقطة ضعفي انني اعمل بكل طاقتي والعمل ياخذ كل وقتي و ووو احس انها جمل منافقة


----------



## ArSam (30 مايو 2015)

عمر عبدالله قال:


> اسمح لي ان اناقشك في الجزء المقتبس اعلاه فكما نعلم فان الكمال لله وحده لذلك اي بشر مهما بلغت درجة المامه بعلمه قد يكون لديه بعض النقائص او القصور سواء من ناحية تقنية او ادارية لذلك ارى ان ابراز الجزء اليسير من هذا القصور او الضعف قد يعكس مدى الصدق والوضوح والثقة التى يتمتع بها المتقدم للوظيفة مماجعله يصرح بذلك وهذه صفات يجب ان يتمتع بها الانسان الجدير بالعمل اي الصدق والثقة والشفافية مارايك ؟؟ انا شخصيا لا استسيغ الجمل من نوع نقطة ضعفي انني اعمل بكل طاقتي والعمل ياخذ كل وقتي و ووو احس انها جمل منافقة



- أحسنت أخي الكريم إن الصدق والوضوح والثقة هم صفات يلزم الإلتزام بها سواء كنت متقدماً لوظيفة او منجزاً لأعمالك اليومية الخاصة او العامة وبكل تأكيد،،،
- ما ذكرته أنا في سياق كلامي هو مثال غير ملزم ويعني في طياته انه دوماً يفضل عدم الإجابة المباشرة لأي سؤال بقدر المستطاع. 
- ليس من العدل أبداً ان تعطي إفادات فيها من المبالغة أو إبراز ما لا تملك فهذا من الجور،،،
- إن قياسك وفهمك لنوعية الشخص الذي يقابلك (والذي بيده القلم الذي سيقيمك من خلال مقابلتك هذه) وبالتالي دقة تفاعلك المنسجم مع هذه النوعية يكون بالطبع بإبرازك الأمور التي تملكها وبنفس الوقت تستهويه هذا يعتبر هنا فنٌ ومهارتك المرجوة كصياد لتنال الوظيفة.
- نحن الشرقيين نمتاز بالعاطفة في غالب الأمور هذا يختلف كثيراً عن الرجل الغربي الذي يستهويه أمور اخرى مختلفة في من يقابله فعندما يكون من يقابلني من هذا الصنف او ذاك فإنني سأتفاعل بالقدر المناسب وفي الاتجاه الأنسب لكل منهما فأقطف لهذا من بستان خبراتي فاكهة تستهويه لا يرغبها الآخر (فاكهة حقيقية غير منافقة)،،، 
وأظن انك ستتفق معي ان هذا من العدل المحبذ او الجائز أو اللازم. 
- أضف الى ذلك أخي الكريم قابلني شخص يحب الأمور التقنية ونظرته واهتماماته للأمور فنية مركزة أما الإدارية والشمولية فهي عنده ضعيفة وقد لا تهمه كثيراً او العكس بالعكس فما عليَّ عندئذٍ إلا أن أشبعه ضيافة مما يحلو له.
- في النهاية قياسك الصحيح لظروف الموقف وشخصيات المقابلة هنا سوف تقدر حضرتك كيف تتفاعل معه وماذا تناولهم. 

ارجو لكم التوفيق.


----------



## ArSam (31 مايو 2015)

يتبع المقابلة الشخصية:

كيف تجتاز المقابلة الشخصية وتفوز بالوظيفة المهنية المعروضة؟
وهو ما يعبر عنه بالكلمة الذكية كيف تُسَوِّقْ نفسك؟
يتبع لما سبق في الإجابة على الأسئلة المطروحة في المقابلة:​*
ما هو اكثر ما يحفز الموظف للعمل برأيك؟*
لك ان تختار ما يروق لك مما هو اكثر تأثيراً في رأيك مما يلي:
هناك تحفيزات مادية وأخرى معنوية 
- فأما المادية فهي متنوعة وأغلبها معلوم لا حاجة هنا لتفصيلها 
وأما المعنوية فهي تختلف فعالية ولوناً منها مثلاً:
- توليد الشعور الذاتي بالولاء لكيان الشركة او لفريق العمل. 
(بيئتنا العربية مبدعة سلباً في هذا الجانب فتجد التمييز العنصري الصارخ
لمجرد أنك من قبيلة فلان أو من وادي حديدان أو أكحل العينان أوخلافه...) 
- إمتلاك حق الإنجاز والتميز في فريق العمل نفسه
(عالمنا الثالث مبدع في سرقة إبداعات الآخرين ونسبتها الى الغير
وليس المقصود هنا قرصنة برامج كمبيوترية) 
- تقدير المدير (أو الشركة) المعنوي لإنجاز الفرد او الموظف. 
(وهو متعدد الصور والكيفيات، لك الحرية في إبتكار أحد الأطياف 
والتي تبدأ من الإحتفاء الخاص من الادارة العليا،، 
و قد تنتهي بإشهار التميز (من قبل الشركة) على الملأ مرفقاً مع هاء الضمير (للموظف) &#55357;&#56839;،،،،) 

*ماهي أهدافك الوظيفية على المدى القريب والبعيد؟ *
بالطبع ستكون تحسين بيئة عملي وتطوير وسائل الإنجاز بشكل متناغم مع ماهو قائم للوصول الى جودة عالية في الاتقان وفقاً للمواصفات المرسومة على المدى البعيد. 

*وماذا تتوقع عن وظيفتك الجديدة وكم تطلب راتبك الجديد؟*
هو التفائل الكبير بالنجاح وسرعة التكييف، 
اما الراتب فعند الغربيين تكون الإجابة المثالية هي بقولك 
(القدر المجزي الذي يناسب كفائاتي وخبرتي و ما هو مخصص لوظيفة المماثلة في الشركات الصديقة).
أما عند الشرقيين فعليك ان تكون ذكياً في طرح الرقم معتبراً الكثير من المتغيرات والذي يجب ان يتناسب مع تفكير من بيده القرار ومع الظروف المحيطة وقت التعيين وفي غالب الأحيان يحبذ من يجري المقابلة ان يسمع رقماً حقيقياً منك، وقد يكون من المناسب أن تعبر بأنك تطلب ماهو أفضل من راتبك السابق والذي هو بحدود كذا. 

*كم من الزمن تنوي بقاءك بالعمل الجديد؟*
هنا طبعاً يحبذ دائماً ان تعطي انطباعاً بحبك بالبقاء لأطول فترة ممكنة، ولست ممن يحب التنقل السريع فهذا يعتبر من المناقص. 

*هل لديك أي سؤال او إستفسار تريد فهمه؟*
النمط الغربي يحبذ هنا ان يسمع منك بعضاً من الأسئلة التي تلقيها مستفسراً مثلاً تسأل عن الشركة في بعض مناشطها الأخري في الأقسام الأخرى. 

*أعطنا رقم هاتف مديرك السابق كي نسأله عنك !! *&#55357;&#56394;&#55357;&#56884;&#55357;&#56884;&#55357;&#56883;
هنا قد ينتابك حرج من هذا الطلب وغالباً هذا الحرج ما يكون في بيئتنا العربية، 
وهذا نابع من كون اغلب حالات تغيير الوظائف عندنا 
هو المنتهي بخلافات عويصة بين المدير والموظف.&#55357;&#56833;
لكن هذا الطلب يعتبر نمط إعتيادي وشهير عند الغربيين، تخيل أن يتم الاتصال من كندا الى السعودية دولياً للسؤال عنك، هذا طبيعي ليس فقط في نيل وظيفة جديدة بل حتى في إستئجار سكن جديد هناك. 
على كل حال من الممكن أن تجيب بشكل لبق هنا بأنك تحبذ الآن تأجيل الاتصال بمديري القديم لحين التعيين بسبب عدم إخباري أحداً حالياً وبعد ذلك فلا مانع من أي اتصال بمديري القديم. 

ما تم إيراده أعلاه ما هو إلا مقتطفات متوقعة من أسئلة شهيرة في المقابلة الشخصية تهم طالب الوظيفة، 
أما الآن فلنبارك لك قبولك في الوظيفة المعروضة بعد هذه المقابلة العويصة. 
وأرجو لكم التوفيق والنجاح والسداد، 

*لكن يبقى سؤال ماذا لو كنت انت من تدير مقابلة اختيار مهندس مدني ليعمل عندك في قسمك،*
هنا بالطبع قد تجد الموضوع فيه نوع من الإختلاف الفرعي او الجزئي او الكلي عما ذكرناه أعلاه وبالذات في مدى الخبرة الفنية التقنية للمهندس. 
والمطلوب هو ماذا عن كيفية سبر هذه الخبرة ومدى جدواها فيما تطلبه انت كي تقبله موظفاً عندك وبما يتناسب مع مشروعك؟ وهذا ما تغاضينا عنه فيما سبق من أسئلة ويعتبر في رأيي هام ،،،،

أخشى ان يكون ما أوردناه في ما تتابع في السابق قد ادخل الملل على الزملاء!! &#55357;&#56842;
لذا فإني سأسعى لجمع ما سبق من حلقات في ملف واحد بصيغة pdf 
إن أحيانا المولى ويسر لنا ذلك. 

في الختام تقبلوا تقديري.


----------



## م محمد أحمد خلف (3 يونيو 2015)

حقا الخبرة واضحة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (4 يونيو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا لك مهندس ArSam ( م نور) على كل هذه المعلومات القيمة حقا
وتلك الخبرة الواضحة التى نقلتها إلينا وسجلتها بهذا الأسلوب الرائع
وأنتظر أن تشاركنا بالخبرات العملية والمشروعات التى قمتم بالعمل بها 
ومازلت أتابع حديثكم الثرى بالخبرات


----------



## ArSam (6 يونيو 2015)

.
يتبع المقابلة الشخصية 

ما تم طرحه فيما سبق كُنتَ أنتَ عينةٌ تحتَ المجهر أما فيما يتلو ستكون أنتَ من بيده عدسةُ المجهر �� لتنتقي مايروق لمزاج المنصب الشاغر لديك! 

من المفيد جداً إن أردت توظيف أحد المهندسين أن تقوم بتأليف إستبيان معقول للأسئلة التقنية التي يمكن طرحها عليه و تحدد أيضاً كيفية سبر إمكاناته الفنية وكيفية التحقق من بعض المهارات في المتقدم بحيث تتناسب ومهامه التكليفية ورتبته الوظيفة، ففي الغالب لا يتوفر الوقت الكافي للتجريب أو تغيير الموظف لاحقاً أو أثناء سير عمل المشروع، 

وبالطبع هذا الاستبيان يتحكم في نكهته عدة مناحي:
- التخصص الفني الهندسي وفروعه، مدني، كهرباء، ميكانيك، انتاج، كيمياء،،، إلخ...
- نوع الوظيفة ومرتبتها كمستوى مسؤولية وكم عدد أفراد فريق العمل ،،، مهندس تصميم، مهندس مشرف، مهندس تنفيذي في موقع، مهندس مواقع متعددة، مدير مشاريع، مدير قسم، الخ...
- من سيمثل؟ طرف محايد أم المالك أم المقاول، أم انه موظف في أحد الهياكل التنظيمية! 
- قطاع حكومي أم قطاع خاص. 

وللمعلومية فإن المهندسين ثلاث أنواع،،،، 
بمعرفتها نستطيع تبويب المتقدم وتصنيفه واختيار طريقة فحص العينة لتخفيف المطبات،، 

- مجرد تقني فني، وهذا مفيد جداً بمحدودية حدود موقع العمل وداخله فقط.
- تقني إداري تفاعلي، وهذا يمزجه خليط ثنائي يتفاوت طعمه حلاوة بين نسبة كل مركب فالتقنية و الإدارية تتوجان في القمة إذا خالطهما الإبداع الذاتي وصقلهما الحس الهندسي.
- إداري محض لديه التقنية الفنية ضعيفة جداً او يرتكب فيها أخطاء ويوقع نفسه بمطبات بحكم انه لم يمارسها. وهذا يعتبر من أسوأ المهندسين إذا زاوج التخبيص الإداري مع الغباء الفني.
 وكل نوع من هذه الأنواع ممكن تقسيمها الى ثلاث درجات وتتسع الى اكثر من ذلك اذا أضفنا الى الخليط طيف المهارات الشخصية والصفات الذاتية للفرد. 

ولعلي قبل العروج الى سلة الأسئلة المهنية أورد هنا نماذج مهنية عدة من المهندسين مرت في حياتي والتي تعلمت منها الكثير والكثير ،،،،،

من هذه النماذج النوع الذي لا يتحمل المسؤولية،، واسمي هذا النوع بالنوع الحكواتي وفي الغالب يغطي عجزه في الخبرة الفنية بكثرة الرغي في كلامه والقصص:

الأول كان أمريكياً بلغ من العمر عتياً فلا تكاد أن تلقاه لحاجة لك عنده هي تتطلب خمس دقائق فقط لقضاءها إلا أنك تجد نفسك محجوزاً عنده بشكل سحري ثلاث ساعات أقول هذا بدون مبالغة وبالطبع كله كلام وهذيان يلقيه عليك من تاريخ إنجازاته في القرون الوسطي،، لدرجة أني أصبحت أتجنب ان يكون لي حاجة عنده وآليتُ على نفسي أن يكون لها ممراً او منفذاً بعيدا عن داره متجنباً المرور بجواره او ان اطرق بابه لأي حاجة مطلقاً. 

الثاني هندي إن سمعت كلامه في أول مقابلة فهو يسطر لك نجاحاته أولها في أضخم المشاريع ميزانية وأخرها يمتد بطول الهند الجغرافي، وعندما تضعه عالمحك فتكتشف انه يعمل من الحبة قبة سواء في السالب او الإيجاب، فيعرقل الأعمال فما يتطلب انجازه نصف ساعة يجدوله لك في ثلاثين يوماً فهو يمد يده خلف رأسه ليدلك على أذنه في الجانب الأقصى ناهيك عن الغباء الفني التخصصي أي المهني،،، 

الثالث عربي كثير الكلام والفبركة ينسب لنفسه إنجازات الأخرين ليبيض ناصيته والسبب شعوره بانهزام فني داخلي لضعف الخبرة التنفيذية وعدم ممارسته ذلك على الطبيعة. 

هذه النماذج الثلاث السابقة مشكلتها إما الغرور أو القصور وفي النهاية هي تعدي ذاتي عن العدل بشطط وتفريط،،،
ويحبذ التمعن في تمييزها وفرزها من العينات. 

النموذج التالي لمهندس حادَ فيه عن بذل الجهدالصحيح في مكانه الصائب بصواب: 
إنه نموذج أبو أحمد صاحب الماجستير في إختصاصه يسعى لإنشاء شركة إنتاج،،،، وبرأس مال حصري 500 مليون دولار بشراكة حكومية وهو الذي أعد دراسة هذا المشروع الناجح في نظره على مدار سنتين،، و انتهى للتو من إعداد دراساته التفصيلية الدقيقة مع براهين الأرباح الغزيرة أي ان المشروع اصبح جاهزاً في تصوره للطبخ والخطوة التالية خلال الشهرين القادمين مخصصة فقط لتجهيز مكونات الطبخة لبدء التنفيذ وكان من حسن الحظ لقاءنا معه بمناسبة قدوم أحد المستشارين الإقتصاديين،
هذا وطرح عليَّ ما توصل اليه من نتائج طالباً رأيي في الموضوع ومتوقعاً مني المؤازرة والموافقة والدعم المعنوي.
المشروع يقوم بشكل رئيسي على أربعة محاور أساسية تعتبر كأعمدة لازمة وجوباً لبدء المشروع. 
خلال جلسة ثلاث ساعات سبرتُ له صلابة أعمدته وفندتُ له بُطلان أثنين منهما وبذلك إنهار المشروع حيث أودعه في طي الملفات والمسودات الورقية الملونة... من الأسباب: 
- أعتمد في دراساته على أحادية القطب ومحدودية النظرة الشخصية. 
- قصور في جمع المعلومات الحقيقية الطازجة. 
- لم يعتمد الشمولية في تنويع مصادر المعلومات اللازمة لبناء حيثيات الدراسة ولاتخاذ القرارات في الخطوات المتتابعة. 
-أحلام اليقظة واسعة المرتع اتخذها مطية فكان مثاله كذاك الذي ضرب بعكازه كوز العسل المعلقة في خيمته بعد أن استفاق من أحلامه.

نموذج آخر أسوقه إليكم مهندس عربي (السيد خاء) قليل الكلام لكنه سريع الإنجاز ضخم الإنتاج دقيق في العطاء يتحمل المسؤولية، متمكن فنياً صاحب قناعة ومبدأ مع البرهان، معقول في إدارته وليس بإمعة،،، 
كنا معاً اثنين كأعضاء في فريق دراسة وتصميم وتحضير وثائق عطاء مشروع قدمت احد الشركات العالمية سعراً لتنفيذه بما يزيد عن مأة وتسعة ملايين دولار، لقد جهز بمفرده ما يزيد عن خمسمأة وعشرون لوحة هندسية في زمن قياسي. 
(هذا المشروع بحمد الله أُنجز بالكامل وبنجاح)
انه من النماذج الناجحة بحق،،،،

يتبع بعون المولى،،


----------



## ArSam (6 يونيو 2015)

.
يتبع المقابلة الشخصية:

*- كثيراً من الأمور التقنية يمكن سبرها لدى المتقدم للوظيفة بتوجيه سؤال مباشر ليشرح تسلسل فعالياتها فمثلاً مهندس موقع يمكن سؤاله عن أحد فعاليات المهندس المدني اليومية كي يشرحها،،، و إذا أردنا ان نرتقي قليلا في المستوى فيمكن ان نوجه السؤال التالي:*
*اذا تم تسليمك موقع ورشة عمل لبناء دورين هيكل إنشائي فاشرح لنا ماذا تصنع كبنود رئيسية؟*

*- أما إن كنّا ننظر في أمر مهندس تقدير التكاليف وحساب كميات*
*فهنا مثال لسؤال مقترح:*
*كان حجم الحفر الهندسي ٣٢٠ متراً مكعباً والذي قدمه المقاول في مستخلصه لأربعين قاعدة خرسانتها العادية مترين في مترين بسماكة عشرة سنتمترات *
*وخرسانتها المسلحة متر في متر سماكة خمسين سنتمتراً*
*عمق منسوب التأسيس مترين،، بدون آلة حاسبة،،*
*هل حجم الحفريات صحيحاً أم فيه مبالغة؟*
*كم مجموع مكعبات حجم القواعد المسلحة؟*
*كم مجموع الخرسانات العادية؟*

*- أما إن كنّا ننظر في أمر مهندس تصميم إنشائي *
*فهنا نرفق صفحة لأشكال مبسطة يطلب منه رسم كروكي سريع لمخططات العزوم والقص والتشوه يختار عدد تسعة من المجموعة مثلاً. كما هي على الرابط التالي:*

https://db.tt/E0TqvOFg













​فمهندس التصميم الذي يملك الحس الهندسي تعتبر هذه النماذج بالنسبة له كمثل جدول الضرب لطلاب الثانوي،، وحلها بشكل سلس يعطي انطباع عن فهمه لسلوكيات المنشأة تحت القوى المطبقة عليها وهذا يؤشر إيجاباً على تمكن المهندس المصمم من الأساسيات.

أما إن كنّا ننظر في أمر مهندس في الإدارة العليا فهذا ما سنراه فيما يتلو 

بعون المولى


----------



## ArSam (6 يونيو 2015)

* أما إن كنّا ننظر في أمر مهندس تصميم إنشائي *
*فهنا نرفق صفحة لأشكال مبسطة يطلب منه رسم كروكي سريع لمخططات العزوم والقص والتشوه يختار عدد تسعة من المجموعة مثلاً. كما هي ادناه :*
​​


​






فمهندس التصميم الذي يملك الحس الهندسي تعتبر هذه النماذج بالنسبة له مثل جدول الضرب لطلاب الثانوي،، 
وإذا قام بحلها بشكل سلس يعطي انطباع عن فهمه لسلوكيات المنشأة تحت القوى المطبقة عليها وهذا يؤشر إيجاباً على تمكن المهندس المصمم من الأساسيات.

أما إن كنّا ننظر في أمر مهندس في الإدارة العليا فهذا ما سنراه فيما يتلو 

بعون المولى​​
​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم
استكمالا للحوار مع المهندس ArSam وللاستفادة من عمله بشركات النفط اتوجه اليه بالسؤال التالي:
يلاحظ ان هناك عدد من شركات النفط (ابو ظبي، التركية ، النيجيرية .....) تقوم بارسال طلبات او نماذج للعمل معها برواتب عاليه ....فكيف يمكن التحقق من ان هذه العروض لشركات حقيقية او انها عروض وهميه هدفها النصب والاحتيال ؟؟
مع شكري وتقديري لكم​


----------



## ArSam (9 يونيو 2015)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استكمالا للحوار مع المهندس ArSam وللاستفادة من عمله بشركات النفط اتوجه اليه بالسؤال التالي:
> يلاحظ ان هناك عدد من شركات النفط (ابو ظبي، التركية ، النيجيرية .....) تقوم بارسال طلبات او نماذج للعمل معها برواتب عاليه ....فكيف يمكن التحقق من ان هذه العروض لشركات حقيقية او انها عروض وهميه هدفها النصب والاحتيال ؟؟
> مع شكري وتقديري لكم​




سؤال قدير من أخ قدير و في محله،،،،،، 

صحيح كثير من مواقع الانترنت تتلقي طلبات التوظيف والتي ممكن تصنيفها الى المراتب التالية:

1- مواقع حقيقية تجمع طلبات توظيف فقط لحاجتها لها في المستقبل القريب او المتوسط وغالباً ما تكون صفحتها في موقع نت للشركة نفسها الوحيد الحقيقي وتستطيع تمييز هذا الموقع من اسم النطاق الذي تجده يتطابق مع إسمها او مستمد منه كأحرف مختصراً مثلاً. 
مثال على هذا النوع شركات النفط والغاز القطريتين أو الإماراتيتين، شركة طيران الخطوط السعودية، شركة أرامكو السعودية، الخ... 

2- مواقع حقيقية تريد التوظيف الآن ويشمل هذا النوع نفس الشركات أعلاه لكن هنا يمكنك معرفة مدى احتياجها الفوري للتوظيف عن طريق صديق من داخل الشركة أو تلقيك لخبر توظيف فعلي في هذه الشركة في الفترة القريبة.

3- مواقع وسيطة حقيقية تريد التوظيف الآن أو لاحقاً لكن ليست لنفس الشركة طالبة التوظيف، وهذا النوع تتصف بالتالي:
أ- لها مكاتب وعناوين حقيقية يمكنك مراجعتهم فيها وعمل المقابلات الشخصية فيها. 
ب- دورها الحقيقي تزويد الشركات الكبرى بالموارد البشرية بعقود وسيطة بينها وبين تلك الكبيرة. مثال في بعض دول الخليج العربي تكفل هذه الشركات الموظف وتحصل بذلك نسبة من الشركة الأم على مايصرف له من راتب وخدمات عامة مثل التأمين الصحي المواصلات كصيانة السيارة وخدمات إجراءات الإقامة وما شابه. 
ت- ممكن ان تكون عالميةو هي في الغالب.
ث- لا تطلب رسوم تسجيل في موقعها ويرحب باستلام سيرتك الذاتية وممكن يكون هذا حتى ولو شخصياً. 
ج- هذا النوع عدده قليل وغير منتشر مقارنة بالنوعية التاليين. 

4- مواقع تكون وهمية كلياً وهي الأكثر عدداً في بحر الانترنت المتلاطم بالغرائب، هذه المواقع تتصف بالتالي:
 أ- بأن لها اسم نطاق مستقل ومختلف كليا عن اسم الشركة المبين في طلب الوظيفة. 
ب- تسوق طلبات لشركات مختلفة و واسعة في تنوع الأنشطة حتى وتكون في بلدان متعددة من الشرق إلى الغرب.
ت- ليس لها مكاتب حقيقية ولا عناوين محسوسة يمكن مراجعتها شخصياً أو عمل المقابلة الشخصية فيها. 
ث- هدفها تجميع ترسانة معلومات وبيعها لجهات اخرى. 
ج- تطلب منك رسوم على تسجيل سيرتك الذاتية في موقعها وكي تمكنك الاطلاع على سجلات طلبات الشركات. 
ح- في الغالب تبين الراتب المرصود للوظيفة وفي الغالب يكون مبالغ فيه، فهذا نوع من الإغراء. 
خ- لا يحدد تاريخ لإغلاق فرصة تقديم الطلبات. 

5- مواقع نصف وهمية، وهذه المواقع تكون حالة وسط بين ماذكرته لكم أعلاه في البندين 3 و 4 ومن الممكن ان تقوم بتوظيف البعض في أماكن محدودة. 

الخلاصة - نصائح: 
1- لا تعطي ثقة مطلقة أو شاملة لمواقع الانترنت كي تقتنص عن طريقها وظيفة، بل عليك التريث والترقب والإصطفاء. 
2- انصح بأن تُنشئ لك صفحة خاصة على الانترنت بخبراتك ومنجزاتك السابقة بشكل منسق وسلس وجذاب وواقعي وتضع عنوانها في مختصر سيرتك. 
3- لا توزع مختصر الخبرة الذاتية الخاص بك أينما اتجه ولأي إعلان.
4- ركز دوماً في بحثك على وظيفة ان تتجه الى المواقع الحقيقية للشركات وذلك بمعرفة اسم النطاق المطابق لإسمها أو مشتق منه مباشر. 
5- تجنب المواقع الوهمية التي ذكرت لك شيئاً من صفاتها أعلاه. 
6- حاول ان تستعين بشخص معرفة يعمل داخل الشركة و يستطيع ان يزودك مدى حاجة الشركة الحقيقية والتواريخ ومعدل الرواتب فيها وخلافه وهذا يعتبر من أقوى النقاط التي تسهل مهمتك وخاصة إذا يتمكن من تقديم طلبك بيده عند صاحب القرار عينياً. 
7- حاول ان تهتم عموما بتكوين شبكة تواصل ومعارف عامة متنوعة في مختلف الشركات والأقطار قد يأتي ذاك اليوم الذي يتم تطويعها لخدمتك.

تقبل تقديري وأرجو لكم النجاح


----------



## chei5saad (10 يونيو 2015)

للصراحة قرأت هذا الموضوع (لقاء خاص مع مهندسي الهندسة المدنية) من أول منشور الى الان على مدة شهر ، فوجدته من أكثر المواضيع افادةً على الاطلاق لدرجة كنت أقرأ أحياناً 20 صفحة في اليوم !! لذلك يجب حفظ المقابلات التي اجريت على مدار سنين في ملف واحد و ذلك لما تحمله من دروس و عبر ... اهمها دروس الحياة من حيث المثابرة و الصبر و الجلد فضلاً عن الدروس الهندسية التي تمثل عصارة خبرات جهابذة (عباقرة) الهندسة ! جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً و نحن ك مهندسين في بداية حياتنا المهنية نتطلع اليكم و الى تجاربكم و نتمنى لكم دوام العافية و الصحة ! 

ملاحظة : أدرك أني خرجت عن الموضوع قليلاً لكن شعرت ان كلمة شكراً يجب ان تقال و هي أصلاً قليلة في هذه الحالة لكن واجبة !


----------



## ArSam (12 يونيو 2015)

تابع للمقابلة الشخصية،،،،

نقول بالمجمل ان في مقابلتك لأي مهندس تريد توظيفه عليك ان تركز على الأمور التي تريد ان تنتدبه بها ليتولاها وبتفحصك لسيرته الذاتية يمكنك ان تستشف الكثير من ذلك و تتابع تناولها بسؤاله عنها بطرق متنوعة اثناء المقابلة ومن خلال إجاباته تستطيع ان تقيَّم ذلك بعدة معايير يمكنك رصدها وتدوينها مسبقاً،
ولنفرض أنك تحتاج مهندساً لإدارة مشروع و لمتابعة تنفيذه في الطبيعة فمسؤوليته تنصب على معرفة قراءة الخرائط وتكليف المهمات وإدارة العمالة ومتابعة الأنشطة التنفيذية بالتسلسل المنطقي وطلب الموارد المواد والعمالة في الوقت المناسب ومتابعة جودة التنفيذ وتأمين أسس السلامة و التواصل عبر التقارير اليومية مع الادارة الأعلى، مع توفر جودة التواصل واللغة والتفاعل المنطقي مع المشاكل الفنية والإدارية او المالية وحلها لحظياً الخ .... وبالطبع هذه المجموعة من المهام تتطلب نوعاً من المهارات و شكلاً من التركيز،،،

المثال التالي هو سؤال نموذجي مقترح من وجهة نظري قد يكون فيه نوع من التفصيل المطول لكن لك انت الخيار في تهذيبه فتزيد عليه او تقلل من عناصره،،،،
وهو يقيس ويسبر عدة أمور لدى المهندس المنتدب منها وضوح نظرته الشمولية للأمور ومدى تفاعله مع الحدث ومقدار فهمه للمشكلة وكيفية اختياره للمسار المنطقي في الحل والتنفيذ و كيفية تناوله مهام المشروع،، الخ... 
إذاً يتناسب مثالنا هنا مع مستوى الوظيفة كمهندس موقع مدني أو مهندس مشاريع مدني
السؤال هو:
إذا حصلت مشكلة في موقع ما عند مالك ما وتطلب حلها إقتراح وإنجاز حلاً هندسياً مدنياً من تخصصك فما هي الفعاليات التي ستقوم فيها كمهندس مدني منتدباً عند هذا المالك كي توجد حلاً متخصصاً ولكي يسطر في النهاية مشروعاً نموذجياً في سيرتك الذاتية؟ 

مثال مقترح للإجابة النموذجية كالتالي:

أحدد المشكلة بالضبط وأقوم باستكشاف ميداني واستقصاء للمعلومات المطلوبة من مصادرها وادرس اسباب المشكلة حجمها نوعها ظروفها ثم اتواصل مع من هم معنيين ثم اقترح حلولاً وبدائل متعددة ثم أُقِيِّم وأوازن كل حل عيوبه وحسناته ثم اختار أد. فضل حلين يناسبان الظرف من حيث الامكانية الفنية والاقتصادية والزمانية والامان ثم أُفَصِّلُ خطوات الحل المرجح والحل البديل على رسومات ووثائق حسب مايحتاجه المقام ثم أُطْلعُ عليه المعنيين والمسؤولين وأتوجهُ بإعتماداتهم الخطية إن استلزم ثم أستقدم المواد المطلوبة بالنوعية والكمية المحددة ثم استجمع اليد العاملة المطابقة لنشاط العمل ثم أباشر تنفيذ الحل على الطبيعة بخطواته المرسومة بعد ان استخرج الاذونات الرسمية المطلوبة ثم اتابع وارصد مايحصل اثناء التنفيذ من تغييرات أو مفاجئات ليتم التعديل وفقاً لما يتطلبه المقام ثم أقوم بتشغيل واختبار أولي ونهائي لأجزاء المشروع المطلوبه ليتم تجاوز النجاح ثم تسليم واستلام سواء مقاول أو مالك وعند الانتهاء يصبح المشروع منفذاً على الطبيعة مع مجموعة وثائق ورسومات تبين سيرة تنفيذ المشروع بدءاً من التصميمية مروراً بكل التعديلات التي تمت في الموقع موثقة حتى نهاية العمل وبالتالي تصبح هي رسومات تنفيذية مكتملة (التنفيذ النهائي)!!

شمولية جوابه ونسبة ذكره للعناصر يحددان درجة النجاح أو التفوق على السلم المعياري الذي سترسمه. 

تقبلوا تقديري وأتمنى لكم النجاح


----------



## ArSam (13 يونيو 2015)

*
فيما يلي رابط الى ملف بصيغة بي دي إف يمكن تحميله والاحتفاظ به. 
عنوانه *كيف تصبح مهندساً ناجحاً* ​
تم فيه وبتوفيق من المولى عز في علاه تجميع ما كتبناه على حلقات سابقات
في هذا المنتدى المبارك وتحت نفس العنوان مع تنقيحات ضرورية أعطته ثوباً جديداً
وللعلم ما هو إلا مجموعة من المقترحات هي من وجهة نظري المتواضعة تحوم حول معنى العنوان 
فارجو المولى العلي القدير ان يكون هذا الملف مفيداً للبعض 
*وليعذرني البعض الآخر الذين هم من نرنو إلى مستواهم المهني العالي* 

الرابط هنا https://db.tt/YliBnw1R

​ارجو لكم التوفيق
*


----------



## خالد الأزهري (14 يونيو 2015)

اجابة وافية من مهندس متمكن 
سؤالي للباشمهندس ArSam وبقية الاساتذة
ما هي المراجع والكتب التي يجب الا تخلو منها مكتبة المهندس المدني والانشائي ..غير الكودات طبعا


----------



## ArSam (15 يونيو 2015)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> اجابة وافية من مهندس متمكن
> سؤالي للباشمهندس ArSam وبقية الاساتذة
> ما هي المراجع والكتب التي يجب الا تخلو منها مكتبة المهندس المدني والانشائي ..غير الكودات طبعا



اهلا بك عزيزي مهندس خالد من زمان ما سمعنا صوتكم ،،،،
ارجو ان تكون وفقت في اعمالك ومسارك وخياراتك،، لك منى كل التقدير،،،،

بالطبع كل مهندس يحتاج مراجع حسب تخصصه او حسب المسألة التى هو في صددها، فيما سبق من الازمان كانت المراجع والكتب لها الأولوية في اللجوء اليها لحل مشاكل المهندس العويصة، اما هذه الأيام فأصبحت البرامج المفتوحة هي الملاذ الأسرع الذي يروي الغليل ويجبر الكسير، ان سألتم عما كنت شخصياً استعمل من مراجع في الإنشاءات 
بشكل اكثر تردداً فهي كانت بضعة كتب اذكر ابرزها فيما يلي:

1- كتاب رونالدز على الكود البريطاني وهذا يحوي مختصرات ومفاتيح لرؤوس المسائل سواء كانت في التحليل الإنشائي المبسط والسريع او تصميم العناصر الخرسانية المتنوعة، بدءاً من انواع الأحمال ومرورا بعوامل اعادة توزيع العزوم وانتهاءً بتصميم مقاطع خرسانية للأعمدة على العزوم مع الضغط أواللامركزية.
وهذا اسمه  Reynolds's Reinforced Concrete Designer's Handbook - 11th Edition by PrabuRengarajan

وهذا رابط تحميله

http://www.docstoc.com/docs/1359233...-Concrete-Designer's-Handbook---11th-Edition#

2- الكتاب الأسود وهذا من أفيد الكتب الذي جُمعت فيه معادلات التحليل الميسرة للعديد من حالات كثيرة متنوعة من التحميل للأشكال الأساسية والشهيرة وبشكل مبسط لكل من الاطارات والجوائز البسيطة والمستمرة وخلاف ذلك، لا اذكر الآن اسم مؤلفه لعلي آتيك به لاحقاً، حيث بحكم التنقل بين البلدان وعدم الاستقرار فرض علينا التخفيف من حمل الكتب في الحقائب واستبدلت بالواي فاي اوالسحابة المعلوماتية او بتحميل الكتب إلكترونياً. 
Steel Designers' Manual 

إلا ان هذا المرجع طرأ عليه تغيير جذري في الطبعات التاليات فحذف منه الكثير من الصفحات المفيدات، لذا انصح بالعودة الى الطبعات القديمة منه (لديّ الطبعتين القديمة والتي تليها إلكترونياً)، وكنت استخدمه شخصياً في اقتباس المعادلات الرياضية لبرمجتها الى برامج سهلة الاستخدام من قبل المهندس المدني على منصات متعددة، وايضاً رص هذه المعادلات في صفحة حساب حية تتحسس المعادلات وتقوم بحلها بعد ان ترتبها بشكل مفيد وذلك في برنامج رائع جداً اسمه ماث كاد وشقيقه برنامج لاب كاد. وايضاً لاستخدام هذه المعادلات داخل برنامج الإكسل الشهير. 

3- كتاب تصميم المنشآت المعدنية الذي لا غنى عنه لمن اعترف بالفولاذ كعنصر مفيد للإنشاء واراد ان يثبت ذلك فهو مفتاح المهندس للمنشآت المعدنية ويسمى بالكتاب الأزرق.
*
Steel Construction Manual*
by American Institute Of Steel Construction (Author), Aisc (Author)

4- كتاب هام جداً ايضا في تصميم القواعد ومعرفة خواص التربة لتحديد معامل المرونة او الاحتكاك او زاوية القص الداخلي او لتصميم الجدران الساندة بالاضافة الى الأوتاد ، وخلاف ذلك ،،،. 
فكان مرجعاً سلساً في تصفحه مفيدا في محتواه لا غنى عنه لكل مهندس مدني يتعامل مع التربة. لمؤلفه الشهير السيد باول.

5- اما مرجعي الحي المتغير فكان عبارة عن مجلدي الخاص وهو عبارة عن جورب من صفحات كل صفحة على شكل طبق ذات وجهين من غلاف شفاف تستطيع ان تضع خلال كل درفة صفحتين من الورق وجها وقافية. كنت أدس فيه صورة ضوئية عن كل صفحة قيمة تقابلني في اي كتاب وتهمني سواء في التحليل او التصميم وبعضها كان من ملخصات عن أساتذتي في الجامعة. وتشمل من تحويل وحدات الى خواص تربة الى قيم العزوم لحالات تحميل معينة آلى خواص الخرسانة والقيم الدنيا والعظمى من حد التسليح لكل عنصر الى اخره ،،،، 

ارجو لك التوفيق


----------



## خالد الأزهري (17 يونيو 2015)

ArSam قال:


> اهلا بك عزيزي مهندس خالد من زمان ما سمعنا صوتكم ،،،،
> ارجو ان تكون وفقت في اعمالك ومسارك وخياراتك،، لك منى كل التقدير،،،،
> 
> بالطبع كل مهندس يحتاج مراجع حسب تخصصه او حسب المسألة التى هو في صددها، فيما سبق من الازمان كانت المراجع والكتب لها الأولوية في اللجوء اليها لحل مشاكل المهندس العويصة، اما هذه الأيام فأصبحت البرامج المفتوحة هي الملاذ الأسرع الذي يروي الغليل ويجبر الكسير، ان سألتم عما كنت شخصياً استعمل من مراجع في الإنشاءات
> ...



جواب كافي وشافي كما تعودنا من المهندس ArSam
بالنسبة لما تفضلتم به من قولكم: 


> إلا ان هذا المرجع طرأ عليه تغيير جذري في الطبعات التاليات فحذف منه الكثير من الصفحات المفيدات، لذا انصح بالعودة الى الطبعات القديمة منه



رغم ان التطور سنة كونية وعلامة صحية لكن للاسف قد ياتي ببعض الاثار السلبية في العلوم الهندسية ...كثير من الكتب القديمة تحتوي على معلومات اكثر فائدة للمهندس من الكتب المحدثة حيث ان الكتب القديمة فيها الكثير من شرح المبادئ ..يبقى الاشكال ان المطلوب ان نجمع بين المفاهيم الموجودة في الطرق القديمة ودمجها بحيث تتوافق مع الطرق الحديثة المضمنة في الكودات والطبعات الحديثة ...

ورمضان مبارك عليكم والزملاء الافاضل وربنا يعينا على الصيام والقيام والعمل الصالح


----------



## ArSam (19 يونيو 2015)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> جواب كافي وشافي كما تعودنا من المهندس ArSam
> بالنسبة لما تفضلتم به من قولكم:
> رغم ان التطور سنة كونية وعلامة صحية لكن للاسف قد ياتي ببعض الاثار السلبية في العلوم الهندسية ...كثير من الكتب القديمة تحتوي على معلومات اكثر فائدة للمهندس من الكتب المحدثة حيث ان الكتب القديمة فيها الكثير من شرح المبادئ ..يبقى الاشكال ان المطلوب ان نجمع بين المفاهيم الموجودة في الطرق القديمة ودمجها بحيث تتوافق مع الطرق الحديثة المضمنة في الكودات والطبعات الحديثة ...
> ورمضان مبارك عليكم والزملاء الافاضل وربنا يعينا على الصيام والقيام والعمل الصالح



هناك فرق كبير بين أمرين يلزم ان نميز بينهما 

الأول التطور الطبيعي الكوني الذي يأتي دوماً بما هو حتمي على إرادة الإنسان شاء ام ابى في قبوله او رفضه وسواء وصفه بالإيجاب او السلب او قبله برضى او بتأفف ،،،،، وهذا التغير لا نستطيع ان نقول بأنه يأتي بآثار سلبية إذ ان نظرتنا كإنسان قاصرة في قياس الحكم الإلهية من مثل هذه التغييرات. 

الثاني التغير الناتج من فعل يد الإنسان سواءً فرداً او جماعات 
فقد يكون هذا التغير الذي يقوم به الانسان مؤثراً في مخلوقات الله الطبيعية مثل تلوث الأوزون وكشط الغابات وصيد الحيوانات النادرة للإتجار بها وبالتالي انقراضها ومثالها ايضا التدخل في الهندسة الوراثية الخ..

وقد يكون هذا التغيير في وسائل يخترعها الانسان ويطورها وغالبا تكون ذات علاقة في حياته،،، وهذا الذي يهمنا هنا،،،، في الغالب تكون هذه مبنية على قياس تحكمه الظروف المحيطة بالإضافة إلى النظرة التي تعود بالفوائد الشخصية ،، 
وهذ التغيير في بعضه قد لا يروق للغير كما هو حال تغيير هذا الكتاب بإزالة المنحنيات المفيدة منه ومحاولة المؤلف تبسيطه بعد انتشار الآلات الحاسبة والبرامج الحاسوبية المتطورة في السهولة والمتعددة في تقديم نتائجها للمهندس بشكل متنوع مذهل بل خرافي.
اما اذا تطرقنا الى الطرق القديمة ونقارنها بالحديثة فهذا التغيير مبني على تجارب بشرية ضمن إطار وجهات النظر وظروف تختلف من مكان لآخر وزمان وغيره حيث تتراكم الخبرات والابحاث والتجارب،، 

نبارك للجميع رمضان المعظم
وجعلكم من فرسانه بالطاعات
وختم لكم بالقبول
ارجو لكم التوفيق


----------



## ArSam (2 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

كنا وعدناكم في إرفاق ملف بصيغة بي دي إف
يجمع حلقات موضوع المقابلة الشخصية أوتسويق الذات 

وها هو أرفقه لكم هنا تحت الرابط التالي بالضغط عليه تستطيع تحميل الملف
والذي جمعت فيه هذه الحلقات مع شيئ من التنقيح

https://db.tt/HvuhhcAq​
وأرجو الإنتباه ان الموضوع ما هو إلا وجهات نظر تحتمل وجود أفضل منها، 
ويسعدنا ان نتلقى تعليقاتكم للإستفادة سواء هنا او على الخاص
مع شكري العميق للزملاء الذين شاركوا في النقاش، ولا زال الباب مفتوحاً لتلقي المزيد من الحوار،،،

تقبلوا شكري 
وأرجو لكم التوفق
م. نور الدين


----------



## ArSam (30 يوليو 2015)

ارجو ان يكون هذا الملف مفيداً للبعض.


----------



## ArSam (3 أغسطس 2015)

ArSam قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> كنا وعدناكم في إرفاق ملف بصيغة بي دي إف
> يجمع حلقات موضوع المقابلة الشخصية أوتسويق الذات
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم

إليكم هنا إعادة إدراج الرابط بعد إصلاحه،،،
والذي يسمح بتحميل ملف بصيغة بي دي إف
يجمع حلقات موضوع المقابلة الشخصية أوتسويق الذات

https://db.tt/IchwBwI6


بحمد الله تم إنعاش هذا الرابط ليصبح فاعلاً في خدمتكم 
ويعمل بمهمة توصيلكم الى الملف المذكور. 

أرجو لكم التوفيق​


----------



## ArSam (30 سبتمبر 2015)

تنبيه 
أي رابط معطل لأي سبب ويخص صفحات او موضوعات نشرت ضمن مشاركاتي، ارجو من الزملاء الذين يودون الحصول على هذه المادة ذات الرابط المنقطع ألا يترددوا في مراسلتي بهذا الخصوص.

ولي رأي خاص وتعليق حول حل مشكلة هذا الموضوع في المنتدى،
وأعني وجود الروابط المعطلة 
واستعمال مواقع وسيرڤرات خارجية لتخزين المواد المراد نشرها من قبل المشاركين.


----------



## ArSam (30 سبتمبر 2015)

موضوع انقطاع الروابط 
وفكرة استعمال مواقع التخزين الخارجية
للمواد المنشورة في المنتدى. 
​لا شك انه قمة الإزعاج عندما تنصدم بانقطاع موضوع قيم اثناء قراءتك له على صفحات المنتدى بسبب مطب تقع فيه فتجد نفسك انك سُلبتَ جمال الموضوع وتشوه استمتاعك به وتقطع إرباً وأجزاءً كل ذلك بسبب فقدان العناصر المرئية التي كان محرر الموضوع أدرجها فيه والسبب بالطبع هو إنقطاع الروابط إليها لسبب ما.​
إن إنقطاع هذه الروابط لها أسباب عديدة في غالبها خارجة عن إرادة المحرر والقارئ وإدارة المنتدى على حد سواء، إلا اننا وبشيئ من التدبير قد نستطيع محاصرة هذا الخلل إلى الصفر. 
لذا حرصت إدارة المنتدى الموقرة بتشجيع استعمال مواقع شهيرة باستقرارها لتخزين هذه المواد لمحاصرة هذا الخلل. 

إلا أن لي وجهة نظر قد تحدها قلة الخبرة،

المعطيات التي لدينا هي:
نعلم ان مساحات تخزين و نوعية العتاد لأي منتدى تبقى محددة المصادر والسعة. 
نعلم ان لغة البرمجة المستخدمة للتعامل مع صفحات المنتدى ايضا لها ظلال ومتطلبات ومنافذ وذات خطوط محدودة.

ومن هنا وجدت نفسي شخصياً امام شروط تخزين الملفات على موقع المنتدى كانت بحق ضيقة نوعاً ما وكثيراً ما عاقت مشاركات بصرية كان من المفترض ادراجها على صفحات المنتدى وخاصة الأفلام المتحركة، وهذا بالطبع له اسبابه التي تخص موقع المنتدى والتي لا اعلمها. 

إن استخدام المواقع الخارجية للتخزين 
مهما كانت مستقرة 
فلها عيوب كثيرة تزيد او تقل، 
فمن هذه العيوب: 

1- تبقى خارجية عن موقع المنتدى وفي اي لحظة يمكن توقفها كموقع او كمادة مودعة. 
2- تستوجب شروط وبروتوكولات خاصة لاستخدامها فتحد من فعالية المشاركات الطويلة القيمة المدعومة بمواد بصرية وتقلل من قيمتها للإضطرار في العزوف عن صرف وقت زائد في ذلك والذي يمكن توفيره بطرق محلية. 

أمثلة لعيوب المواقع الخارجية
انتظار دقائق لتصل الى المادة المخزنة، إدخال شيفرات وأرقام وطلاسم قد لا تنجح من أول مرة لتجاوزه وخاصة اذا كنت تشتكي من ضعف في النظر، وجوب إطلاعك على صفحات الدعاية، تجد نفسك محتاراً امام عشرات خيارات التحميل التي كلها تقود الى دعايات جانبية لولبية وملتوية، تفتح صفحات ولودة عديدة على متصفحك، ظهور دعايات خادشة للحياء، هذا خلاف ما تغرز في بطن متصفحك من طفيليات وحشرات قارضة تكمن في الجوف او تحت القشور،،، 

الحل المقترح
ان وسائط التخزين الحديثة أصبحت رخيصة 
لدرجة مذهلة وخارقة السرعة. 
لذا فإن توسعة عتاد المنتدى أتوقع إمكانياته في متناول اليد،،،

وبالتالي فإن التفكير في زيادة القدرة التخزينية على صفحات الموقع وتسهيل رفع الملفات المستخدمة في المشاركات عليه وفيه أتوقع انه سيحل الكثير من المشاكل المذكورة أعلاه بل جميعها وسيرفع من كفاءة التعامل مع الموقع من قبل المستخدمين وهذا بالتالي سيزيد من القيمة العلمية والتعاملية للمنتدى،،،

هذا مجرد رأي،،
والله ولي التوفيق،،،


----------



## engineer mostaf (6 أكتوبر 2015)

نصائح ممتازه:31:


----------



## mecheil.edwar (8 نوفمبر 2015)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> أستاذنا القدير م شعاع سعيد​
> تابعت حديثكم و أفكاركم و ردودكم الرائعة ​
> التى تعكس لنا عقلا راجحا ورجلا يملك من الخبرات ​
> فى فن التعامل مع البشر ومع العلوم الهندسية ​
> ...


كم أتأسف لغياب هذا الشخص النبيل 
المهندس القدير الصديق الغالى والمعلم الجليل م شعاع سعيد
كم سعدت كثيرا بمشاركاته وحوارته العذبة الجميلة وفكره الرصين وفلسفته ومنطقه الراقي فى العمل وفى سرد الخبرات وفى تشجيع النفوس على البحث والإطلاع والتعلم والمعرفة ...

كما أشكر صديقي العزيز م سيف الذى شكرنى على هذه المشاركة لأحد حوارتى مع م شعاع فما كان منى إلا أن عدت وأسترجعت هذه الكتابات والحوارات الجميلة
دمتم أصدقائي جميعا فى حفظ الله ورعايته
لكم منى خالص التحية والشكر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس نور الدين والمهندس مشيل على مشاركتهما الاخيرة.
بخصوص المشكلة الذي ذكرها المهندس نور الدين وهي انتهاء صلاحية تنزيل الملفات وكذلك الصورة مما يقلل من اهمية وقيمة الموضوع او المشاركة ..ولحل هذه المشكلة من وجهة نظري المتواضعة يحتاج الى جهد المهندسين الشباب وذلك من خلال اعادة نقل المشاركات في المواضيع التي تعتمد على شرحها على الصور في ملفات word or pdf واعادة تنزيلها من خلال مواقع التحميل للملتقى ....وهناك اخوة قاموا بمثل هذه التجربة وتوثيق عدد من المواضيع وبالتالي حفظفوا للموضوع قيمته واهميته.
اما بخصوص اخونا المهندس سعيد شعاع واللذي هو حقيقة شعاع علم ومعرفة وحكمة وكثير منا بحاجة الى علمه والي اخوة اخرين نفتقدهم في الملتقى .
وقد تمت اكثر من محاولة ومن قبل اكثر من طرف ومن مهندس لعودته للكتابة في الملتقى .... ولكن القرار في النهاية يعود اليه وكذلك نعذرة في الاسباب التي لدية.


----------



## خالد الأزهري (15 نوفمبر 2015)

نشكر مهندسينا الافاضل على ما يتحفونا به من خبراتهم وتجاربهم ..
نتمنى ان يستمر الموضوع وان يكون ضيفا علينا البقية من العقد الفريد من مهندسينا .....

في بالي مهندسنا العزيز [MENTION=734631]م مثنى العزاوي[/MENTION] ....يا ترى هل وقته يسمح له بالاستضافة


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (15 نوفمبر 2015)

حقيقة كيف لم يتم اللقاء مع المهندس القدير مثنى حتى الآن !! [MENTION=432469]mecheil.edwar[/MENTION]


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (15 نوفمبر 2015)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> نشكر مهندسينا الافاضل على ما يتحفونا به من خبراتهم وتجاربهم ..
> نتمنى ان يستمر الموضوع وان يكون ضيفا علينا البقية من العقد الفريد من مهندسينا .....
> 
> في بالي مهندسنا العزيز @م مثنى العزاوي ....يا ترى هل وقته يسمح له بالاستضافة





سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> حقيقة كيف لم يتم اللقاء مع المهندس القدير مثنى حتى الآن !!


*
الاخوة الاكارم والاعزاء...جزاكما الله خيرا.*


----------



## خالد الأزهري (15 نوفمبر 2015)

م مثنى العزاوي قال:


> *
> الاخوة الاكارم والاعزاء...جزاكما الله خيرا.*



واياك استاذنا الحبيب ...
نبدا اللقاء وضربة البداية بالبطاقة الشخصية بحسب ما ترونه مناسبا للقاء ...
وباب الاسئلة مفتوح لجميع الاخوة الاعضاء


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (15 نوفمبر 2015)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> واياك استاذنا الحبيب ...
> نبدا اللقاء وضربة البداية بالبطاقة الشخصية بحسب ما ترونه مناسبا للقاء ...
> وباب الاسئلة مفتوح لجميع الاخوة الاعضاء



*الاسم/ مثنى العزاوي
التولد / بغداد 1972
الدرجة العلمية/ بكلوريوس في الهندسة المدنية/ الجامعة التكنولوجية/سنة 1996
الحالة الاجتماعية/ متزوج 
العمل الحالي/ استشاري انشائي في مجموعة شركات نصري *Nasri Group of Companies


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (15 نوفمبر 2015)

الأخ و الزميل الحبي مثنى ..
هل تحدثنا عن البداية ؟
كمقدمة عن اختيارك لدراسة الهندسة و عن أهم الأحداث في حياتك الجامعية ..
اختيارك للهندسة المدنية .. أحب المواد لنفسك .. ذكرياتك مع الأساتذة ..
و تقبل خالص تحياتي و تقديري ..


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (15 نوفمبر 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> الأخ و الزميل الحبيب مثنى ..
> هل تحدثنا عن البداية ؟
> كمقدمة عن اختيارك لدراسة الهندسة و عن أهم الأحداث في حياتك الجامعية ..
> اختيارك للهندسة المدنية .. أحب المواد لنفسك .. ذكرياتك مع الأساتذة ..
> و تقبل خالص تحياتي و تقديري ..



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كان ترتيبي الرابع في العائلة, يسبقني اخوتي اكبرنا كان طبيب ثم مهندس نفط ثم مهندس كهرباء...انهيت الثانوية وبمعدل جيد...كنت احب الهندسة الكهربائية, لقربي من اخي الاكبر مني مباشرة, فنصحني, وقال اذهب وادخل القسم المدني فهو اسهل(دراسة) واجمل (مضمونا) واقرب لحاجة الناس وفرص عمله اكثر...فكان ذلك بتوفيق من الله وكانت من افضل النصائح التي قبلتها في حياتي, ولهذا انا الان بين اخوة وزملاء اكارم واعزاء, حيث لم ألحظ روح للتعاون تفوق البذل وحب المساعدة في هذا المنتدى الكبير.
في الكلية, كانت احب الدروس عندي, دروس الخرسانة المسلحة, تصميماً ومواداً, ولا انسى طبعا شغفي بدروس الكومبيوتر, وهي ممتلئة بالجداول الانسيابية Flow Charts والتي تمثل اساسا لتسلسل التفكير المنطقي المترابط, لذلك كنت بارعا في اللغات التي كنا ندرسها (أنذاك) وهي الـ Quick Basic وايضا لغة الــ Fortran بحيث قمت بعمل برامج بسيطة لتصميم الجسور وحسب الطريقة التقريبية الموصوفة في الكود الامريكي.
كان اجمل ما تعلمته من الاساتذة الكرام في الكلية, ضرب الامثلة الواقعية التنفيذية, وخلط الدراسة النظرية بأمثلة حقيقية موجودة في بغداد الحزينة. حيث كان مدرس الكونكريت عندما يتحدث عن مقاومة النفاذية Impermeability للكونكريت يذكر لنا مثالا صممه او نفذه كخزان ماء عالي (معروف عندنا), وبدون المواد الايبوكسية التي لم تكن معروفة اصلا (وربما غير مخترعة)...وعذرا على الاطالة.
تقبلوا تحياتي

*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 نوفمبر 2015)

م. مثنى العزاوى ... 

هل اثناء العمل قابلتك مشكلة كانت بحجم كبير ؟ وكيف تعاملت معها ؟ او ما تعلمت منها ؟؟ 
وما نصيحتك للاجيال القادمة على طريق النجاح ؟؟


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (15 نوفمبر 2015)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> م. مثنى العزاوى ...
> 
> هل اثناء العمل قابلتك مشكلة كانت بحجم كبير ؟ وكيف تعاملت معها ؟ او ما تعلمت منها ؟؟
> وما نصيحتك للاجيال القادمة على طريق النجاح ؟؟



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
سؤال جميل, ليست مشكلة كبيرة, وانما مشكلة لمهندس حديث التخرج.
بعد تخرجي بقترة قصيرة, كلفت انا ومجموعة من الفنيين, بالكشف الاولي وتقييم اضرار ملجأ قصفه طيران الامريكي في حرب سنة 1990م , طبعا المكان بقي متروك حتى سنة 1997-او 1998م وعند الانتقال للموقع تم تزويدنا بمخططات انشائية, ولكن لا يوجد شبه من قريب او بعيد بالملجأ موضوع البحث, ومما زاد صعوبة الامر ان الملجأ يوجد فوقه تلة بأرتفاع 11م تقريباً وبه مدخلان محميان بممر تحت التل وبطول لا يقل عن 15م وهو غارق بالماء ومظلم, والاهم من هذا كله عدم وجود مخططات As built حتى نعرف كم درجة سلم يتوجب علينا ان ننزل وماذا يوجد في نهاية الممر الطويل المظلم والغارق بالماء! وكم عمق الماء.
وضعت خطة اولية بسيطة تتضمن, نزح الماء بأستخدام المضخة المتوفرة, النزول والاستكشاف الاولي, ثم تجهيز وتثبيت خطوط انارة مؤقتة, حتى تتمكن لجنة رئيسية من الاستشاريين من اجراء التقييم النهائي واعطاء الرأي الفني.
المهم, باشرنا بضخ الماء من الممرات التي تقود الى المداخل(التي لا نعرف هي تحت الارض ام فوقها بسبب طول الممر وظلامه نهاراً). وبعد اربع او خمسة ايام من الضخ المستمر يوميا بمعدل 7-8 ساعات, شعرت بالاحباط, لعدم تغير منسوب الماء بشكل واضح او ملحوظ, مما دفعني للاعتقاد اننا نسحب المياه الجوفية, حيث بغداد ومحيطها يكون منسوب المياه الجوفية تقريبا -1.5م, هنا, توقفت للتفكير وتقييم جدوى العمل الذي اقوم به, لذلك, قمت بحساب كمية الماء التي نقوم المضخة بنزحه خلال 8 ساعات عمل مع تثبيت مسطرة مساحة في داخل الممر واخذ قراءة قبل المباشرة بالضخ وقراءة ثانية بعد اطفاء المضخة واستقرار منسوب الماء. من خلال هذه العملية تبين لي:-
اولاً- ان العمل الذي نقوم به مجدي ولكن يأخذ وقتا. 
ثانياً- من معرفة قدرة المضخة(م3\ساعة) قدرت كمية الماء المنزوح خلال 8ساعات. ومن معرفة الفرق في الارتفاع بين القراءة الاولى والثانية, عرفت مقدار الهبوط بمنسوب الماء....ومن هذا استطعت تقدير المساحة السطحية التقريبية للملجا...حيث
المساحة = حجم الماء م3\فرق الارتفاع(بين القراءتين) م = ( ) م2 مساحة تقريبية للملجأ.
الحمد لله, تم اكمال العمل, ورسمت مخطط As Built وقمت بتحديد اماكن الضرر.
الشيء الذي تعلمته من هذا العمل, انه مهما كانت المعلومات الاولية التي بحوزتك قليلة, فلا تيأس وابحث عن حلول هندسية, والاهم ان لا تدع زملائك المحبطون يقتلون فيك حب الهندسة ووسائلها الجميلة في الوصول الى الاهداف, لاننا قبل ان تخرج من الجامعات, بدأ بعض زملائنا الذين تخرجوا قبلنا, بالقول العمل في المواقع, لا علاقة له بما تدرسه, والعملي يختلف عن النظري...وغيرها من الاعذار التي يتحول بسببها المهندس الى فورمان او اسطة وهو لا يعلم.
عذرا على الاطالة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم


> الشيء الذي تعلمته من هذا العمل, انه مهما كانت المعلومات الاولية التي بحوزتك قليلة, فلا تيأس وابحث عن حلول هندسية, والاهم ان لا تدع زملائك المحبطون يقتلون فيك حب الهندسة ووسائلها الجميلة في الوصول الى الاهداف, لاننا قبل ان تخرج من الجامعات, بدأ بعض زملائنا الذين تخرجوا قبلنا, بالقول العمل في المواقع, لا علاقة له بما تدرسه, والعملي يختلف عن النظري...وغيرها من الاعذار التي يتحول بسببها المهندس الى فورمان او اسطة وهو لا يعلم.​


اتفق مع الاخ مثنى في هذا الرأي.... فبقدر ما تطبق ما تعلمته في الجامعه في حياتك العملية فبقدر ما تكون مهندس ناجح يعمل على اسسس هندسية صحيحة.
وتطبيق المبادئ الاساسية في العلوم هو الخطوة الاول للوصول للنجاح والغاية المطلوبة.
لدي استفسار بخصوص الجامعه التي تخرجت منها وفي اي عام ؟
مع تحياتي لكم


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (17 نوفمبر 2015)

م مثنى العزاوي قال:


> *الاسم/ مثنى العزاوي
> التولد / بغداد 1972
> الدرجة العلمية/ بكلوريوس في الهندسة المدنية/ الجامعة التكنولوجية/سنة 1996
> الحالة الاجتماعية/ متزوج
> العمل الحالي/ استشاري انشائي في مجموعة شركات نصري *Nasri Group of Companies





رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اتفق مع الاخ مثنى في هذا الرأي.... فبقدر ما تطبق ما تعلمته في الجامعه في حياتك العملية فبقدر ما تكون مهندس ناجح يعمل على اسسس هندسية صحيحة.
> وتطبيق المبادئ الاساسية في العلوم هو الخطوة الاول للوصول للنجاح والغاية المطلوبة.
> ...


*
تقبل تحياتي استاذي الكريم.*


----------



## ArSam (18 نوفمبر 2015)

السَّلامُ عليكم ورحمةُ الله وبركاتهُ 

تحية إجلال وتقدير للزميل مثنى
فارس الخبرة من بلاد مابين النهرين 
عراقة الحضارات وخصوبة الخبرات
اعلم ان الجامعات العراقية عريقة في العلوم 
ضليعة في التعريب 
غزيرة في المصادر قيمة في التطبيقات العملية
وأكيد أنك بما تملك من إقدام 
قد نهلت من هذه العلوم وتشبعت بدرايتها
كما نلمس ذلك من مشاركاتكم النظرية 
و طرح خبراتكم العملية
التي تدل بوضوح عن هذا السمت المبادر المقدام 

عزيزي سؤالي لكم هل دراستكم كانت باللغة العربية؟
إن كان الجواب بنعم فما تقييمكم لهذه التجربة؟

وإن كان الجواب بلا
فما هي رؤيتكم و/أو ما هو رأيكم عن 
التدريس بالعربية وعن تعريب المناهج الهندسية
في الراهن القريب والمستقبل البعيد....

أشكر لكم 
سلام


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (18 نوفمبر 2015)

ArSam قال:


> السَّلامُ عليكم ورحمةُ الله وبركاتهُ
> 
> عزيزي سؤالي لكم *هل دراستكم كانت باللغة العربية؟*
> إن كان الجواب بنعم فما تقييمكم لهذه التجربة؟
> ...


*
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته استاذي @ ArSam
اولا جزاك الله خير على كلماتك الطيبة والجميلة, فأنت فارس اللغة العربية النبيل في هذا المنتدى المميز.
حقيقة دراستنا كانت باللغة الانكليزية, وهذا لا يعني ان المدرسين (وهم اساتذة عراقيون) لا يتكلمون العربية, على العكس, لكن معناه ان المناهج تعتمد على الكتب الاجنبية, بالذات الامريكية منها, لاننا ندرس الكونكريت والستيل حسب الكودات الامريكية المعروفة, وتبعا لذلك تكون الاسئلة الامتحانية باللغة الانكليزية, ولكن المهم, ان جميع المصطلحات والاسماء العلمية تكون باللغة الانكليزية, فـ البيم والـ سلاب والـ كولوم والـ رافت...وغيرها (كتبتها بالعربية عمداً) اصبحت جزءً من لغتنا العلمية لكثرة تداولها اثناء الدراسة وبعد التخرج وخلال العمل.
التعريب, سيف ذو حدين, فهو قد يساعد طالب الهندسة على الفهم السريع لقربه من اللغة الام (العربية) ولكنه في نفس الوقت, يزيد من صعوبة تواصله مع المراجع والمواقع الاكثر وفرة ورصانة علمية, لانه بالتأكيد سيجد صعوبة في مسك ومحاولة المطالعة بكتاب بلغة اجنبية او مشاهدة فيديو تعليمي يقدمه مهندس هندي على الانترنت. وفي جميع الاحوال, لا غنى لنا ولا بديل عن لغتنا العربية الاصيلة, على ان ندرج خلالها (كلما دعت الحاجة) المصطلح الاجنبي العلمي والذي قد يجمعنا على فهم مشترك (وهذا من اغرب الغرائب), نسأل الله ان يجمع قلوبنا وايدينا على الخير. 
تقبل تحياتي
*


----------



## مؤمن الحريري (20 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم


----------



## waelrady (14 ديسمبر 2015)

موضوع ممتاز


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (8 أبريل 2016)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم......طال الغياب استاذ شعاع اتمنى ان تكون بصحه جيده وتطمنا عليك...دعواتنا لك بموفور الصحة





مهندس رواوص قال:


> صحيح... طال الغياب استاذ شعاع وانشاء الله المانع خير " نحن مشتاقين لمشاركاتك القيمة والرائعة "





anass81 قال:


> عسى المانع خيرا
> 
> سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع الى حين عودة الاستاذ شعاع بالسلامة ان شاء الله


*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة والزملاء الكرام, بعد جهد وبحث مضني, تمكنت بفضل الله عز وجل من الاتصال بعائلة المهندس القدير والاخ الكبير (شعاع سعيد), ويبدو ان صحته تدهورت كثيرا في السنوات الماضية, بحيث اصبح استخدام اللابتوب او الجوال من الامور الشاقة عليه, نسأل الله ان يشفيه شفاءً لا يغادر سقما, وانقل لكم سلامه وحبه لكل الاخوة والزملاء الذين سألوا عنه وافتقدوه. وادناه نص جواب ابنته حفظها الله. وبعد, فنسألكم الدعاء له بظهر الغيب, ان يخفف الله تعالى عنه, ما به من وجع وألم وان يجزيه خير الجزاء عنا, لما شاركنا به من علم وخبرة, بكل حب وتواضع, يدل على علمه الواسع وخبرته العالية, والاهم خلقه الرفيع.*
((أي اني ابنة شعاع سعيد... و راح اتحدث باسم الوالد هو يشكرك ع رسالتك الطيبة و جدا فرح بيها هو الصراحة, و كعد يتذكر الأيام الي فاتت. المشكلة هي صحة الوالد شوية صارت صعبة, و هو ديتعب فـ أبدا ما يستخدم حتى الايميل او التيلفون أبدا ولا شي. و هو يوجهلك تحية احترام و شكر و تقدير ع رسالتك الي افرحته جدا و هو ايضا يرسل تحياته لجميع الي يتذكروه ويسالون عنه.))


----------



## mecheil.edwar (9 أبريل 2016)

الأخ .. المعلم .. الصديق ..مهندس شعاع سعيد...
تحية لك خالصة من القلب ... 
ندعو لك جميعا بنعمة الشفاء العاجل ...


----------



## anass81 (20 أبريل 2016)

نسال الله العظيم ان يشفى المهندس شعاع

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع


----------



## خالد الأزهري (1 يوليو 2016)

للرفع


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (17 سبتمبر 2018)

للرفع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 ديسمبر 2019)

السلام عليكم
ما أجمل أن تعيد الذكريات بقراءة اللقاء مع المهندس القدير سعيد شعاع. 
https://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=98874&page=143&p=2409091&styleid=231#post2409091


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (6 ديسمبر 2019)

و ما أجمل أن نعيد تثبيت الموضوع ليطلع أعضاء المنتدى الجدد على جزء من تاريخ المنتدى و و بعض خبرات زملاءهم القدامى و هم خير مثال و خير قدوة علما بأنني ما زلت أتشرف بالتواصل مع المهندس القدير شعاع سعيد عبر الماسنجر ..
تحياتي


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (6 ديسمبر 2019)

الزملاء الأعزاء ..
اسمحوا لي بأن أستكمل هذه المسيرة في هذا الموضوع الرائع و أدعو كل الزملاء للمشاركة ..
إن زميلنا هذه المرة زميل مختلف تماما و صاحب رقم قياسي بمنتدى الهندسة المدنية..
و قد بذل الكثير من وقته و جهده طيلة ما يزيد عن سبعة سنوات منذ تاريخ ١٩/٠٥/٢٠١٢ !!
من منا من لم يطالع مرة هذا الموضوع : معلومة فى صورة .... Informative Pictures ؟
https://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=329132
نعم موضوع واحد قد استمر طوال هذه المدة فيما يزيد عن ثلاثمائة صفحة محققاً رقماً قياسياً لأطول و أكبر موضوع على المنتدى..
و قد قدم من خلال هذا الموضوع موسوعة هندسية مصورة تتناول الكثير و الكثير من أساليب التنفيذ البنود المختلفة فيما يعد أفضل موسوعة عربية في هذا المجال اقترحت عليه غير مرة أن يجمعها في موسوعة هندسية تضيف قيمة كبيرة للمكتبة الهندسية في العالم العربي..
كل هذا في صمت و تواضع يدلان على شخصيته المحترمة ..
إنه المهندس أحمد رجب [MENTION=423523]Civil Ahmed Ragab[/MENTION] ..
أبدأ فأرحب به و أدعوه لتعريف نفسه الزملاء و بدء الحوار. .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 ديسمبر 2019)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> الزملاء الأعزاء ..
> اسمحوا لي بأن أستكمل هذه المسيرة في هذا الموضوع الرائع و أدعو كل الزملاء للمشاركة ..
> إن زميلنا هذه المرة زميل مختلف تماما و صاحب رقم قياسي بمنتدى الهندسة المدنية..
> و قد بذل الكثير من وقته و جهده طيلة ما يزيد عن سبعة سنوات منذ تاريخ ظ،ظ©/ظ*ظ¥/ظ¢ظ*ظ،ظ¢ !!
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا م. سيف الدين على كلماتك الجميلة ,,,, 
وان كان تقديمى لعله لا يفيد بتلك القيمة التى أضافها أو ليضيفها مهندسين كبار هم نواة وبداية المنتدى وهم من علم وهم اعلي مقاما واكثر خبرة ,,, 
لكن لعل التقديم فيه من مجرد المعرفة بصاحبه وقد يكفى ذلك ليكون شافعا لتقديم مثلى وسط من سبق من مهندسين هم الأعلى كعبا - جزاهم الله خير على ما قدموه وما بذلوه من جهد - فى وقت كانت المعلومة الهندسية شحيحة شح الماء فى الفيافى ... 

الاسم : احمد السيد محمد رجب 
الميلاد . سنة 1988م مواليد مصر - محافظة الدقهلية - المنصورة . 
التخرج : جامعة المنصورة لسنة 2010م .. 
اجتماعيا : متزوج حديثا .


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (7 ديسمبر 2019)

الزميل العزيز أحمد.. 
الزميل العزيز أحمد ..
لعلك تستحق يا زميلنا الخلوق أكثر من هذه الكلمات ..
و أبدأ فأسألك عن خطوتك الأولى في حياتك العملية كيف بدأتها و كيف أثرت بعد ذلك في اختياراتك في مسيرتك المهنية ..
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 ديسمبر 2019)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> الزميل العزيز أحمد..
> الزميل العزيز أحمد ..
> لعلك تستحق يا زميلنا الخلوق أكثر من هذه الكلمات ..
> و أبدأ فأسألك عن خطوتك الأولى في حياتك العملية كيف بدأتها و كيف أثرت بعد ذلك في اختياراتك في مسيرتك المهنية ..
> تقبل تحياتي



جزاك الله خيرا م. سيف الدين .

*ما قد اثر فى بداية الحياة العملية .. هو عندما سافرت الى المملكة السعودية عملت فى مؤسسة صغيرة .. 
وتاثيره ان قررت الا اعمل مطلقا فى مثل هذه المؤسسات الصغيرة 
وكعادة المؤسسات الصغيرة او المبتدئة يكون المهندس هو المسؤول عن كافة الاعمال من العمل كمهندس ومحاسب ومصمم وانهاء اعمال المكتب الفنى كاعداد المستخلصات... فهذا يجعلك تصل لكل التفاصيل الصغيرة ,,, لذلك مزايا ولكنه طريق متعب وتحت ضغط وتحدث اخطاء فى احيان كثيرة ,,, وبيئة العمل هذه - تحت الضغط - سهلت لا شك العمل فى بيئة الشركة الاخرى التى عملت فمهما كان الضغط كان اخف - نسبيا - من المؤسسة ,,,,, 
فالعمل فى مثل هذه المؤسسات لا انصح به - الا لمن تلجاه الضرورة لذلك - وان عمل يجب ان يطالب براتب اضافى مقابل هذه الاعمال الاضافية ( فى حين انى طلبت من مالك المؤسسة ) ولم يوافق للاسف على اعطاء اى زيادة . وكنا قد اتفقنا على نسبة من الربح السنوى - وهذا ايضا لا انصح به لانه على الاغلب لن يتم الوفاء به ,,,, 
تركت المؤسسة لاعمل بشركة كانت تتعامل مع عملاء اكبر كمعادن للفوسفات ومعادن للالمنيوم والهيئة الملكية ,, هى ما اعطت خبرة مختلفة ’’’’’ *


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (9 ديسمبر 2019)

الزميل العزيز..
معظمنا تعرض لصعوبات البداية و دائماً تأتي جوائز الجد و الاجتهاد بنقطة تحول و تصحيح للمسار و نقلة نوعية..
أرجو منك وصف هذه اللحظة التي أدركت فيها هذا التحول المهني ..
تحياتي


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 ديسمبر 2019)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> الزميل العزيز..
> معظمنا تعرض لصعوبات البداية و دائماً تأتي جوائز الجد و الاجتهاد بنقطة تحول و تصحيح للمسار و نقلة نوعية..
> أرجو منك وصف هذه اللحظة التي أدركت فيها هذا التحول المهني ..
> تحياتي



*صحيح على الاغلب اغلبنا تعرض لصعوبات البداية ,,,, 
على الاغلب م. سيف لم تكن لحظة ولكن كانت مرات ومرات تريد ان تتخلص من هذا العبء .ولكن احيانا يكون على كاهلك التزامات تجبرك على تحمل بعض الامور التى لا تحبها لوقت ما ,,, 
انتظرت حالما انهيت اخر مشروع عبارة عن مشروع مرافق عامة خاص بالحدائق العامة عبارة عن 4 مساجد بمرافقها .. حالما انهيت مشروع . انهيت التزامى مع صاحب العمل ,,, فرغم طلبه المتكرر لاعود للعمل معه ورغم توضيحه انه سيم زيادة الراتب بما ارغبه . ورغم انه قمت بعمل دراسة لمناقصات وحصلت له على 3 مشاريع مع احدى البلديات ,, الا انى رفضت تماما ان اعود ,, 
عدت مرة اخرى لمصر واخذت اتابع مكاتب السفريات . وشافرت الى الشركة الاخرى التى كانت نقلة اخرى فى الخبرة الفنية ... *
ولولا فضل الله - جل فى علاه = فى هذا وتوفيقه ما كنت ان اصل لهذا المكان ,, فالحمد لله على ما من به ,,,


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (10 ديسمبر 2019)

الزميل العزيز
رصدنا جميعاً كل حسب تجربته المكانية و الزمنية و الوظيفية تغيرات و إيجابيات وسلبيات في سوق العمل داخل و خارج بلادنا فكيف ترى من وجهة نظرك هذه المتغيرات بشكل عام و في تأثيرها على النواحي الإدارية والفنية بشكل خاص؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 ديسمبر 2019)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> الزميل العزيز
> رصدنا جميعاً كل حسب تجربته المكانية و الزمنية و الوظيفية تغيرات و إيجابيات وسلبيات في سوق العمل داخل و خارج بلادنا فكيف ترى من وجهة نظرك هذه المتغيرات بشكل عام و في تأثيرها على النواحي الإدارية والفنية بشكل خاص؟



م. سيف الدين العزيز . 

من وجهة نظرى للعمل داخل مصر فترة لمدة سنتين او ثلاث تاثيره على صقل الخبرة الفنية والمعلوماتية واحتكاك قوى بذوى الخبرات الفنية الطويلة ,,, ولكن على الناحية الاخرى غالب المهندس الخريج يكون قد وصل لعمر ال 22 .. ومع اضافة فترة اخرى للجيش . يحتاج الترتيب لتاسيس بيت اسرته ولكنه يحتاج لراتب عالى ليستطيع ذلك . داخل مصر مستوى الرواتب لا يساعد فى ذلك ... 
والعمل داخل البلد اظنه قد يساعدفى اعطاء فرصة للناحية الادراية لتقويتها .. 
والعمل فى الخارج ايضا له نصيب قوى من صق الخبرة الفنية خاصة مع الشركات القوية التى تتعامل مع اكثر من عميل ..
الناحية الادراية ليس له تاثير قوىعلى لمهندس حديث التخرج .. ولكن مع مرور الوقت - نسبيا - قد ساعد فىتقوية الناحية الادارية .. 
وهذا ما رايته عن نفسى ...


----------



## امين الزريقي (18 ديسمبر 2019)

زميلنا العزيز 


لقد كان اختيارك لهذا الموضوع حقيقة اختيارا موفقا للغاية تستحق عليه الشكر وكانت مثابرتك في ملاحقة المواضيع الملائمة و رصدها بالصور المعبرة شيئا يستحق الثناء والاعجاب . 

ربما اكرر هنا طلب زميلنا الكريم المهندس سيف الدين مرزوق ان تقوم بتجميع هذه المجاميع السابقة من الصور والتي تحتفظ بها اضافة لما سبق نشره في كتاب واحد بما يجعل ذلك اضافة نوعية في الكم الكبير مما ينشر الآن من مواضيع هندسية . 

وهنا ارجو ان يقوم الزملاء الاخرون بتقديم ما لديهم من صور اخذت في مشاريعهم الخاصة ليضم الى هذا الكتاب الذي سيكون له صدى واسع وفائدة كبيرة الى المهندسين عموما والجدد خاصة باذن الله.


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (18 ديسمبر 2019)

الزميل العزيز ..
لا أريد أن نغفل الحديث عن بعض الجوانب الشخصية لمزيد من التعريف و لذلك اسألك عن هواياتك و الأنشطة التي تمارسها خارج العمل الهندسي..
و ذلك قبل أن اسألك عن أهم مشروع هندسي شاركت في تنفيذه و عن أهم المشاكل التي واجهتها و كيف شاركت في تقديم الحلول لها سواء من الناحية الفنية أو الادارية ..
تحياتي


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 ديسمبر 2019)

امين الزريقي قال:


> زميلنا العزيز
> 
> 
> لقد كان اختيارك لهذا الموضوع حقيقة اختيارا موفقا للغاية تستحق عليه الشكر وكانت مثابرتك في ملاحقة المواضيع الملائمة و رصدها بالصور المعبرة شيئا يستحق الثناء والاعجاب .
> ...



أعزك الله م. أمين ...
والشكر لكم انتم على الحقيقة .. فما كان ابدا لمتعلم ان يبدا الا وقد قد اعطى معلميه ما يفيد ؟؟ فى وقت كانت المعلومة عزيزة جدا ... 

وربما يتسع الوقت لاحقا - ان شاء الله - وتوجد العزيمة لجمع ما سبق فى كتاب ما . ويكون المعلمين القدامى الاثر الاشتراك فيه باذن الله


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 ديسمبر 2019)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> الزميل العزيز ..
> لا أريد أن نغفل الحديث عن بعض الجوانب الشخصية لمزيد من التعريف و لذلك اسألك عن هواياتك و الأنشطة التي تمارسها خارج العمل الهندسي..
> و ذلك قبل أن اسألك عن أهم مشروع هندسي شاركت في تنفيذه و عن أهم المشاكل التي واجهتها و كيف شاركت في تقديم الحلول لها سواء من الناحية الفنية أو الادارية ..
> تحياتي



أكرمك الله م. سيف الدين 
الهوايات : - قراءة الكتب واخص ما يكون الادبية او التاريخية - قراءةا و استماع الشعر - 
الانشطة ك ليست نشطة ثابنة للاسف كرة قدم - كرة الطاولة - المشى فى الموقع - اللباقة البدينة .
والشغف الاكثر الذى يشدنى ان استطيع ان اساعد احدا ما - حتى ولو بالاستماع له -


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 ديسمبر 2019)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> الزميل العزيز ..
> لا أريد أن نغفل الحديث عن بعض الجوانب الشخصية لمزيد من التعريف و لذلك اسألك عن هواياتك و الأنشطة التي تمارسها خارج العمل الهندسي..
> و ذلك قبل أن اسألك عن أهم مشروع هندسي شاركت في تنفيذه و عن أهم المشاكل التي واجهتها و كيف شاركت في تقديم الحلول لها سواء من الناحية الفنية أو الادارية ..
> تحياتي



وبالنسبة للمشروع الاهم الذلا عملت فيه,,, 
كان مشروعان لشركة معادن للفوسفات فى انشاء مصنع لانتاج الفوسفات ,,, كان نقلة نوعية لخبرة فنية مختلفة تماما والعمل مع مقاول رئيسى كورى . 
واستشارى اميركى ... وطرق انشاء مختلفة وحتى طرق معالجة خرسانة المختلفة ... 
المشاكل كانت الناتجة فى السطح النهائى للخرسانة .. تسريب المياه من احواض لاحتواء المياه .. فراغات فى حدود 1مم لم يكن مسموح بها فكان هناك مواد خاصة يتم وضعها للخرسانة ولم يكن مسموح بتلك الفراغات .. ارضيات المصنع وشروخ ظهرت فيها ومعالجة الشروخ بمواد ايبوكسية .. 
اغلب هذه المشاكل وضعتها فى موضوع معلومة فى صورة ... 
وعموما اهم ما يمكن معرفته وتعلمه فى المشاكل. معرفة ان لكل مشكلة حل ,,, ويجب وضع الدروس المستادة فى اجتماع لفريق الانشاء حتى يتم تفادى هذه المشكلات لاحقا ,,,, وبالمتابعة المستمرة لفريق الانشاء يمكن تفادى كثير جدا من المشكلات ...


----------



## mecheil.edwar (4 يناير 2020)

" أهم ما يمكن معرفته وتعلمه في المشاكل ...معرفة أن لكل مشكلة حل "
أبدء مشاركتي مع الزميل والصديق والأخ المهندس أحمد رجب بهذه العبارة الجميلة التى أختتم بها مشاركته السابقة ...
تحية لك أخي العزيز ...
وبداية أسمح لي أن أشكرك علي كل ما قدمت لهذا المنتدي الجميل من موضوعات ومشاركات أستفدنا جميعا منها ....

ولو طلبت بعض النصائح لزملائنا المهندسيين بماذا تنصحنا ....

ما هي الحكمة التي دائما تقتدي بها في الحياة عموما وفي العمل الهندسي


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (5 يناير 2020)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تحية طيبة لاخونا وزميلنا م @*Civil Ahmed Ragab*
صراحة موضوع معلومة في صورة موضوع متجدد وحيوي ويحتاج الى متابعة ومثابرة كبيرة...جهود نشكرك عليها مهندسنا البطل.
عندي سؤال لو سمحت, ما هي المشكلة الانشائية التي شعرت بأنك تعجز عن فهمها او ايجاد حل لها او المشكلة التي تم حلها امامك واعجبك الحل هندسيا ؟
تحياتي لجميع الاخوة والزملاء


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 يناير 2020)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> " أهم ما يمكن معرفته وتعلمه في المشاكل ...معرفة أن لكل مشكلة حل "
> أبدء مشاركتي مع الزميل والصديق والأخ المهندس أحمد رجب بهذه العبارة الجميلة التى أختتم بها مشاركته السابقة ...
> تحية لك أخي العزيز ...
> وبداية أسمح لي أن أشكرك علي كل ما قدمت لهذا المنتدي الجميل من موضوعات ومشاركات أستفدنا جميعا منها ....
> ...



*بل الشكر لك معلمنا م. ميشيل.,,, وانت الذى يشكر . بل انت ممكن يجب لهم الشكر جدا . لطالما كنت معلما مع المحاربين القدامى الذين علموا وشرحوا وبينوا ووضحوا فى وقت كان الكل يبحث عن معلومة ولو بسيطة . وما بخلتم بها ابدا ,,,, فلا ينسى فضلكم فى هذا ابدا ... 
ومن اعطى معلومة لاحقة . فلا شك لكم فضل فيها . وسيبقى الفضل لكم ... 

** وماقد انصح به زملاء مهندسين ولعل بالاحرى للمهندسين الجدد : -
متابعة الرسومات الانشائية لما يتم انشاءه قد يوفر عليك تكلفة كبيرة قد تنتج نتيجة اغفال تفصيلة مهمة فى الرسومات 
يجب ان توطن نفسك على ان العمل الهندسى لا يخلو من المشاكل . فلا تتمنى عملا هندسيا خاليا من هذا الذى تداب الحياة ان تضرب به كل من يحياها
تعلم معلومة جديدة اصبح امرا سهلا - فى الماضى كان امرا صعبا - اصبح الان الحصول عليها سهلا ,, فهى فرصة عظيمة لتتعلم
العمل لا ينتهى .. فلا تهتم اكثر من اللازم بعملك على حساب اسرتك واولادك خاصة . فهم مسؤولون منك ويكافءك الله على رعايتك لهم وحبك لهم .
وعد الله عز وجل - ان سعى الانسان سوف يراه - يكافئك الله عز وجل على سعيك فى الامر -- ليس ما تنجزه -- 
لا تنسى نية خير فيما تسعى به من عملك وتعبك ومجهودك - لقمة عيش بالحلال تسعى لها فهو لامر عظيم / سعيك لتتطعم زوجنك لهو امر عظيم . 
........ 

* الحكمة التى اقتدى بها فى الحياة والعمل الهندسى
( هناك دائما أمل .. ) *


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 يناير 2020)

م مثنى العزاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> تحية طيبة لاخونا وزميلنا م @*Civil Ahmed Ragab*
> صراحة موضوع معلومة في صورة موضوع متجدد وحيوي ويحتاج الى متابعة ومثابرة كبيرة...جهود نشكرك عليها مهندسنا البطل.
> عندي سؤال لو سمحت, ما هي المشكلة الانشائية التي شعرت بأنك تعجز عن فهمها او ايجاد حل لها او المشكلة التي تم حلها امامك واعجبك الحل هندسيا ؟
> تحياتي لجميع الاخوة والزملاء



اعزك الله م. مثنى ... شكرا لكلماتك الطيبة 
والمتابعة فى امر هندسى . لا شك لكم فيه فضل بتعلميكم لنا .. جزاكم الله خيرا خير الجزاء دائما .. 

ربما لم تكن مشكلة هندسية . بل كان على الاحرى طريقةتنفيذ ,, 
فكن هناك جزء من المشروع 6 اعمدة بارتفاع 30م . وقطاع 1*1م ... فلم اكن كيفية التنفيذ مع وجود السقالات Scafooldimg >> 
ولا عمل النجارة ووضعها للاعمدة ... وطريقة عمل التدعيم للنجارة .. كان امرا كنت جاهلا لم اكن اعرفه ....
ولكن كما هو كل شيئ . مع الوقت تتضح التفاصيل


----------



## mecheil.edwar (25 يناير 2020)

Civil Ahmed Ragab قال:


> *بل الشكر لك معلمنا م. ميشيل.,,, وانت الذى يشكر . بل انت ممكن يجب لهم الشكر جدا . لطالما كنت معلما مع المحاربين القدامى الذين علموا وشرحوا وبينوا ووضحوا فى وقت كان الكل يبحث عن معلومة ولو بسيطة . وما بخلتم بها ابدا ,,,, فلا ينسى فضلكم فى هذا ابدا ...
> ومن اعطى معلومة لاحقة . فلا شك لكم فضل فيها . وسيبقى الفضل لكم ...
> 
> ** وماقد انصح به زملاء مهندسين ولعل بالاحرى للمهندسين الجدد : -
> ...


كلمات من نور ليتنا جميعا نهتدي بها 
تحية خالصة من القلب للأخ والمهندس والصديق مهندس أحمد رجب ...


----------

